# Authenticate This KATE SPADE



## Swanky

Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
Thanks!

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*


----------



## likamarie82

Hi Ladies, 

I would like to purchase this bag to use as a diaper bag, but I want to make sure its real. The seller says it was bought at Neiman Marcus, here are some photos.. let me know if you need smore specific pictures.. THANKS FOR ANY HELP OR SUGGESTIONS RECEIVED!


----------



## likamarie82

The last picture


----------



## sara_g

likamarie82 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I would like to purchase this bag to use as a diaper bag, but I want to make sure its real. The seller says it was bought at Neiman Marcus, here are some photos.. let me know if you need smore specific pictures.. THANKS FOR ANY HELP OR SUGGESTIONS RECEIVED!




It looks pretty good so far, but a close up of the kate spade tag that's clearer would help.


----------



## likamarie82

If anyone could authenticate this Kate Spade bag before I purchase, PLEASE help!! The seller says she bought at Neiman Marcus, let me know if additional pics are needed Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## likamarie82

Thanks again!!


----------



## queen.asli

please http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-kate-spade-416419.html


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Please authenticate this Kate Spade. Material feels like wool. Purchased this on ebay a while back and was told authentic.  I always thought authentic until I really looked at the bottom and one end seems to be a little "off" as far as the seam.  There are no tags inside that say "kate spade". Its pretty plain inside just with a black lining, one zippered compartment.  It also has that "fold" on top of the bag which snaps close. TIA


----------



## couture_addict

likamarie82 said:


> Thanks again!!


 
Looks good so far, but I would ask the seller for a closeup pic of the small tag sewn into the interior wall zip pocket (if there is one).  It should have a thin holographic strip on it.  If it doesn't have this tag, then it's a fake.

Good luck!


----------



## couture_addict

LOREBUNDE said:


> Please authenticate this Kate Spade. Material feels like wool. Purchased this on ebay a while back and was told authentic. I always thought authentic until I really looked at the bottom and one end seems to be a little "off" as far as the seam. There are no tags inside that say "kate spade". Its pretty plain inside just with a black lining, one zippered compartment. It also has that "fold" on top of the bag which snaps close. TIA


 
It doesn't look authentic from the pics you've posted.  The font is off, and it's crowded.  It is most certainly a fake.  Sorry


----------



## LOREBUNDE

couture_addict said:


> It doesn't look authentic from the pics you've posted. The font is off, and it's crowded. It is most certainly a fake. Sorry


 Oh, I thought so.    Thanks!


----------



## couture_addict

No problem


----------



## butterbrat

i need help authenticating these kate spade bags and shoes.

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/New-With-Tag-Kate-Spade-Rose-Hill-Stevie_W0QQitemZ170298658071QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_216?hash=item170298658071&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Kate-Spade-K...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:2|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=230322769101

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Kate-Spade-C...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:2|39:1|240:1318


----------



## sara_g

butterbrat said:


> i need help authenticating these kate spade bags and shoes.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/New-With-Tag-Kate-Spade-Rose-Hill-Stevie_W0QQitemZ170298658071QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_216?hash=item170298658071&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Kate-Spade-Kate-Coal-Small-Coal_W0QQitemZ250364928906QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_216?hash=item250364928906&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=230322769101
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Kate-Spade-Coal-Canvas-Tote_W0QQitemZ280308009554QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_216?hash=item280308009554&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



They all look good for what pictures there are, but none really have enough pictures.  The first one could use a good picture of the leather nameplate on the front.  The second is only a stock picture.  The second and fourth seem most likely real, but you should ask if you can see a picture of the hardware on the fourth one to see if it says kate spade.  All are pictures of real kate spade bags/shoes, but with so few or stock pictures it's hard to be sure that's what you'll be getting.


----------



## tandemstoker

Unfortunately I did my homework AFTER purchasing on eBay and discovered how prevalent fake handbags are. I think this is probably a fake partly because I paid so little for it ~$45 w/ shipping. I feel obligated to let the seller know if it is. Can anyone here help me out?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230321773190


----------



## ballet_russe

tandemstoker said:


> Unfortunately I did my homework AFTER purchasing on eBay and discovered how prevalent fake handbags are. I think this is probably a fake partly because I paid so little for it ~$45 w/ shipping. I feel obligated to let the seller know if it is. Can anyone here help me out?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230321773190




that's real. everything looks good.  the newer leather bags have zipper hardware like yours, with that little leather pull that's embossed with the stylized KS logo. your bag also has "larabee dot" lining.

 it's mostly the nylon bags that are faked, and there are some nondescript pleather fakes, but they usually have incorrect hardware and lining.


----------



## tandemstoker

Holy cow, I can't believe it.  I was up until 2:00 am this morning reading about fake purses, wishing I had done so BEFORE bidding.  Thanks for taking the time to respond.



ballet_russe said:


> that's real. everything looks good.  the newer leather bags have zipper hardware like yours, with that little leather pull that's embossed with the stylized KS logo. your bag also has "larabee dot" lining.
> 
> it's mostly the nylon bags that are faked, and there are some nondescript pleather fakes, but they usually have incorrect hardware and lining.


----------



## ballet_russe

you're welcome.  

BTW, the bag is from the "punch noel" collection.


----------



## tandemstoker

You're amazing and this is a great website.  Thank you again.




ballet_russe said:


> you're welcome.
> 
> BTW, the bag is from the "punch noel" collection.


----------



## london14

pls help with this, thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/KATE-SPADE-C...hash=item200304718310&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177


----------



## sara_g

london14 said:


> pls help with this, thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/KATE-SPADE-Classic-Noel-Sq-Alme-Lrg-Satchel-Purse-NWT_W0QQitemZ200304718310QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item200304718310&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177




It's good.


----------



## Mila_Pops

Hi everyone, is this authentic?  This is the only picture I have from the seller.  I can try to ask for more if there are features that would easily help identify if it's a fake or not.  Thanks!


----------



## sara_g

Mila_Pops said:


> Hi everyone, is this authentic?  This is the only picture I have from the seller.  I can try to ask for more if there are features that would easily help identify if it's a fake or not.  Thanks!



Definitely fake.  No more pictures necessary.


----------



## Mila_Pops

Lol thank you!


----------



## couture_addict

sara_g said:


> Definitely fake. No more pictures necessary.


 
Agreed.


----------



## NamasteSusan

Oops - I guess I'm supposed to post this here:  I can't tell if it is afake, but it is really well made constructed, but look at the "hem" of the purse and the uneven checkers.


----------



## sara_g

NamasteSusan said:


> Oops - I guess I'm supposed to post this here:  I can't tell if it is afake, but it is really well made constructed, but look at the "hem" of the purse and the uneven checkers.



I'm almost positive that's fake.  I could tell you better though if you have a clear closeup of the label (but I'm pretty sure all it will do is confirm it's fake).


----------



## NamasteSusan

sara_g said:


> I'm almost positive that's fake. I could tell you better though if you have a clear closeup of the label (but I'm pretty sure all it will do is confirm it's fake).


 

That's what I'm thinking too.  Here's a closeup.


----------



## sara_g

NamasteSusan said:


> That's what I'm thinking too.  Here's a closeup.




Yup, fake.


----------



## MrsMammaGoose

I'm pretty sure this is authentic. The hardware is right (little feet and zipper pull), as is the pattern of the perforation, the name tag, and the lining. I also recognize the shape as typical Kate Spade. You just got a really good deal!


----------



## MrsMammaGoose

Oops, sorry, I meant to reply to the post about the pink perforated bag... the last bag posted is a fake, I agree!


----------



## aclemm

Here:

http://cgi.ebay.com/395-KATE-SPADE-...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200

Thanks!


----------



## sara_g

aclemm said:


> Here:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/395-KATE-SPADE-boarskin-leather-QUINN-bag-Pacific-blue_W0QQitemZ170302395232QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item170302395232&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A200
> 
> Thanks!



It's authentic.


----------



## aclemm

Thanks!


----------



## lucyskye

I just bought this at a thrift store today.  Aside from the stain on the front and the wear, I'm assuming that this isn't real.  Thoughts?




















http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3618/3298856504_f1e078496f.jpg


----------



## couture_addict

^^^ sorry, fake


----------



## casta

Hi
Please, is this purse authentic? TIA


----------



## sara_g

casta said:


> Hi
> Please, is this purse authentic? TIA




I'm not familiar with that particular style, but it looks pretty good to me.


----------



## casta

sara_g said:


> I'm not familiar with that particular style, but it looks pretty good to me.


 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## desultor

Please help me authenticate these two bags, both gray Logan Tarrytown satchels....

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sexy-KATE-SPADE-LoganTarrytown-TRAVEL-Purse-Hand-Bag_W0QQitemZ290301581895QQ
and 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190292521217

First 5 pics of the first bag are attached.... more to come.


----------



## desultor

Second 5 pics of the first bag....


----------



## desultor

First 5 pics of the second bag...


----------



## desultor

Last 2 pics of the second bag...

Thanks for any help!!


----------



## sara_g

desultor said:


> Please help me authenticate these two bags, both gray Logan Tarrytown satchels....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Sexy-KATE-SPADE-LoganTarrytown-TRAVEL-Purse-Hand-Bag_W0QQitemZ290301581895QQ
> and
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190292521217
> 
> First 5 pics of the first bag are attached.... more to come.


 
They both look good to me.


----------



## desultor

sara_g said:


> They both look good to me.



Yay, thanks!!


----------



## JAN!

aclemm said:


> Here:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/395-KATE-SPADE-boarskin-leather-QUINN-bag-Pacific-blue_W0QQitemZ170302395232QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item170302395232&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A200
> 
> Thanks!



Looks good to me.


----------



## mrsfreeze06

Hey guys, I have had this wallet for YEARS and had forgotten about it. Can you tell me if it is real or not.  Thanks in advance


----------



## mrsfreeze06

here is a better pic of the tag, sorry about the bad pics


----------



## mzedith

mrsfreeze06 said:


> Hey guys, I have had this wallet for YEARS and had forgotten about it. Can you tell me if it is real or not. Thanks in advance


 
ok, i was referring to this tag.

now here is the hobo that matches your wallet (its authentic) i don't have a pic of the smaller tag inside, but the one i do have a close up of shows the tag with the "shiny" end and the ksny imprint.


----------



## mrsfreeze06

oh wait...yes it does. But mine goes across the bottom. I had to go outside literally to see it...its TINY


----------



## berryolive

Hi,
Appreciate any reply on the authenticity of these Ruth/Katy wallets. Thanks!

1. http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-katy...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 

2. Item number 260363032956


----------



## mzedith

mrsfreeze06 said:


> oh wait...yes it does. But mine goes across the bottom. I had to go outside literally to see it...its TINY


 
yes, very very tiny.  the tag i showed you was a little different than yours.  in my bag (that matches your wallet) its on the very end, i just didnt have a close up of inside that tag.  glad you found it.


----------



## mzedith

berryolive said:


> Hi,
> Appreciate any reply on the authenticity of these Ruth/Katy wallets. Thanks!
> 
> 1. http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-katy-Leather-ruth-Wallet-Card-Holder-Black_W0QQitemZ130291607945QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 2. Item number 260363032956


 
wow!!!!!!!!!!! that is stunning, i see that they have the price tag inside (but its backwards, it should have the style # on it.  asked the seller to give you that #.  and you can call KS CS and verify.

i see the imprint of her signature noel on the zipper pull and looking closer i can see the "YKK" on the super size pic.  .  great photos btw..

the hardware is all gold, it looks real to me because of the noel signature embossed on the pull and the way the its imprinted on the front & the inside (Kate Spade New York & Made in Italy)

my only concern is the seller does "not" state anywhere on the listing whether it is authentic, nor do they say "Guarantied authentic".  nor does it state a disclaimer as "not authorized dealer"  something to that affect. so if you purchase it and its not authentic they are not obligated to refund you the $$.  

if i was into to wallets, i would probably purchase it, but i would contact the seller and ask for the style #.  then i would call KS CS (not the # on the website, but the actual CS #) PM me if you need it.

if you can't get the style # from the seller another option is you can email KS CS a picture of the wallet and they will tell you.  

good luck.


----------



## sara_g

mrsfreeze06--wallet looks authentic

berryolive--both look authentic

mzdeith--that's not true about the authenticity.  A seller is not required to state that an item is authentic since ebay will/should remove a listing if it isn't authentic and it reminds you when you list a designer item that you are not allowed to sell fake/replica items.  If you receive an item and it isn't authentic, filing for SNAD for non-authenticity through paypal is always possible and has nothing to do with whether or not the seller stated specifically it was authentic.  There's plenty about this in the ebay subforum too if you want more information.


----------



## mzedith

sara_g said:


> mrsfreeze06--wallet looks authentic
> 
> berryolive--both look authentic
> 
> mzdeith--that's not true about the authenticity. A seller is not required to state that an item is authentic since ebay will/should remove a listing if it isn't authentic and it reminds you when you list a designer item that you are not allowed to sell fake/replica items. If you receive an item and it isn't authentic, filing for SNAD for non-authenticity through paypal is always possible and has nothing to do with whether or not the seller stated specifically it was authentic. There's plenty about this in the ebay subforum too if you want more information.


 
sorry for the missunderstanding. that is what i meant, the seller doesn't state that the item is authentic, becuase they don't know if it is (noticed that when i sent the seller an email asking for the style # and one the FAQ is "is your item authentic" and the answer was we don't list Authentic it if we do not know").

but thamks for the heads up on the the SNAD. because they do show the photo's of the KS Noel logo on the zipper pull & the Kate Spade name on the actual item.  So if it is a faux wallet then they would be subject to copyright infringement.


----------



## berryolive

Hey mzedith and sara_g, 
thanks for all the help 

I got the second one but the zip was abit tarnished, it was shown in the pics but i guess i wasn't looking too clearly and the zipper pull's glue was alittle thick. That's why I wanted to be sure.

cheers!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Hi, first-time poster here!  Need help authenticating this Ebay listing:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTH-KATE-SPADE-TARRYTOWN-QUINN-BAG-TOTE-BLUE-395_W0QQitemZ220377080333QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item220377080333&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A3%7C294%3A50


Thank you!!


----------



## couture_addict

baysidebeauty said:


> Hi, first-time poster here! Need help authenticating this Ebay listing:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTH-KATE-SPADE-TARRYTOWN-QUINN-BAG-TOTE-BLUE-395_W0QQitemZ220377080333QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item220377080333&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A3%7C294%3A50
> 
> 
> Thank you!!


 
It looks fine so far, however to be safe I would ask the seller for a pic of the name imprint on the inside as well as the small tag located inside the interior zip pocket.


----------



## ina43

is this authentic? http://cgi.ebay.ph/KATE-SPADE-CHATT...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:2|39:1|240:1318


----------



## sara_g

ina43 said:


> is this authentic? http://cgi.ebay.ph/KATE-SPADE-CHATTANOOGA-GRIFFEN-TOTE-NWT_W0QQitemZ390038371146QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item390038371146&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



What I see looks good, but a closeup of the nameplate and a picture of the inside would be helpful.


----------



## couture_addict

^agreed


----------



## mzedith

berryolive said:


> Hey mzedith and sara_g,
> thanks for all the help
> 
> I got the second one but the zip was abit tarnished, it was shown in the pics but i guess i wasn't looking too clearly and the zipper pull's glue was alittle thick. That's why I wanted to be sure.
> 
> cheers!


 
you might be able to send a pic of the tarnished zipper to KS CS and see if they will replace under warranty.  the are awesome .  they repaired the handle pipping on two of my Stevie bags.

First they have to review the pics then they will send you a form to complete, you send them $20.  They first have to approve the repair.

worth a shot , as my Stevie bags cost me a lot of $$.  and $20 covered both bags.


----------



## sunday1235

i am about to get this kate.....please help me authenticate this big monster!  
thanks in advance


----------



## couture_addict

looks good so far - check to see if there is a small black tag sewn into the seam inside the interior zip wall pocket


----------



## sunday1235

there is none


----------



## sunday1235

is it possible that the firm forgot to put the tag??


----------



## sunday1235

i found the tag but is seem gray not black and said Made in china


----------



## dschill

Hmm idk about this tag situation..


----------



## sunday1235

here it is the tag!


----------



## mzedith

sunday1235 said:


> here it is the tag!


 
there is another tag in there somewhere.  its really hard to find, that is a really big bag, so you need to check every seam on the inside (including inside the zipper part , its black and has just numbers on it, on the end of the tag or close to the end is a shiny "hologram" type thread with ksny on it.  

this is the one in my Stevie bag..


----------



## l'altamoda

Hi, I don't know Kate Spade bags at all, but my mom would love a Quinn. I saw this on ebay and was hoping a Kate Spade expert could weigh in on authenticity. 

Many thanks for your help!

Kate Spade Black Quinn From Tarrytown Collection NWT
http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Black-Quinn-From-Tarrytown-Collection-NWT_W0QQitemZ280326884433QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mzedith

l'altamoda said:


> Hi, I don't know Kate Spade bags at all, but my mom would love a Quinn. I saw this on ebay and was hoping a Kate Spade expert could weigh in on authenticity.
> 
> Many thanks for your help!
> 
> Kate Spade Black Quinn From Tarrytown Collection NWT
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Black-Quinn-From-Tarrytown-Collection-NWT_W0QQitemZ280326884433QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

yup.. that is an Authentic KS Quinn alright, nice bag. i love that style and the dot lining is TDF, but she was to small for me, and i couldn't fit her over my shoulder..

love the lining..


----------



## l'altamoda

Thanks so much mzedith!


----------



## thereviewshoppe

Just wondering if this wallet is a real or knock-off?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mzedith

thereviewshoppe said:


> Just wondering if this wallet is a real or knock-off?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
you see the tag inside below the "made in china" tag, scroll up in this thread) and see the one i have of my KS ******* Street Stevie. i can barely see the second tag in your pic, but i do notice there is one there.


----------



## thereviewshoppe

mzedith said:


> you see the tag inside below the "made in china" tag, scroll up in this thread) and see the one i have of my KS ******* Street Stevie. i can barely see the second tag in your pic, but i do notice there is one there.



There isn't a tag below it, I don't know why the picture looks like that. There used to be a sticker there. Most of it has been peeled off, but not the part that still says: 0102003

Don't know if that means anything, but there isn't a tag like the one above in this wallet.

So?      or  

Thanks!!


----------



## sara_g

thereviewshoppe said:


> Just wondering if this wallet is a real or knock-off?
> 
> Thanks in advance!




A little beat up, but it looks authentic to me.


----------



## mzedith

thereviewshoppe said:


> There isn't a tag below it, I don't know why the picture looks like that. There used to be a sticker there. Most of it has been peeled off, but not the part that still says: 0102003
> 
> Don't know if that means anything, but there isn't a tag like the one above in this wallet.
> 
> So?  or
> 
> Thanks!!


 
that is probably it, i have a bag that matches that wallet and mine is authentic.

you should be good to go


----------



## thereviewshoppe

I appreciate the help! THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## likamarie82

Hi ladies.. I was wondering if any of the Kate Spade experts could tell me if this purse is authentic. Also, if it is real, could any tell me the name of this purse?? THANK YOU SOOO MUCH FOR ANY HELP IN THIS MATTER, YOU LADIES ARE THE BEST


----------



## mzedith

likamarie82 said:


> Hi ladies.. I was wondering if any of the Kate Spade experts could tell me if this purse is authentic. Also, if it is real, could any tell me the name of this purse?? THANK YOU SOOO MUCH FOR ANY HELP IN THIS MATTER, YOU LADIES ARE THE BEST


 
ok, all the hardware is definately KS.  The studs all have the embossed noel

is the bottom the same all the way around?  or does it have a leather bottom with Kate Spade New York embossed ?

the style name of the bag is on the tip of my tongue, i want to say small Henry, but that might not be correct.

.... i will try and research.


----------



## likamarie82

THANK YOU MZEDITH!! Yes, the bottom is the black leather bottom with 4 gold prongs that say kate spade. Thank you soo much, if you happen to find out what the name is PLEASE let me know... also, is the fur real? or faux? THANKS AGAIN


----------



## sara_g

likamarie82 said:


> THANK YOU MZEDITH!! Yes, the bottom is the black leather bottom with 4 gold prongs that say kate spade. Thank you soo much, if you happen to find out what the name is PLEASE let me know... also, is the fur real? or faux? THANKS AGAIN



I'm almost positive the fur is faux.  I saw this bag and a jocelyn clutch with the same pattern at the outlet and the fur wasn't real.


----------



## likamarie82

sara_g said:


> I'm almost positive the fur is faux. I saw this bag and a jocelyn clutch with the same pattern at the outlet and the fur wasn't real.


 
Thanks for your help!! Do you happen to know the name of the bag?


----------



## Miss Grey

Anyone?


----------



## MrsMammaGoose

The clutch is authentic. It's a Savona (line) Evan (style). It's really pretty!


----------



## MrsMammaGoose

likamarie82, the style's name is Travis. I'm not sure if the fur is real, but I would guess not.


----------



## kj0000

Hello Everyone,

Could someone please authenticate this bag. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160327719759&_trkparms=tab=Watching

Thank you!!
KJ


----------



## logan

Hello,
Could you please take a look at this wallet and tell me if it is authentic? I own only one other kate spade piece and it looks fine but what do I really know? Thank You in advance.

<a href="http://s237.photobucket.com/albums/ff236/slatz77/?action=view&current=IMG_0600.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff236/slatz77/IMG_0600.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s237.photobucket.com/albums/ff236/slatz77/?action=view&current=IMG_0599.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff236/slatz77/IMG_0599.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s237.photobucket.com/albums/ff236/slatz77/?action=view&current=IMG_0597.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff236/slatz77/IMG_0597.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s237.photobucket.com/albums/ff236/slatz77/?action=view&current=IMG_0596.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff236/slatz77/IMG_0596.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s237.photobucket.com/albums/ff236/slatz77/?action=view&current=IMG_0595.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff236/slatz77/IMG_0595.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## MrsMammaGoose

kj, the bag is authentic--and beautiful!


----------



## MrsMammaGoose

And logan, the wallet looks authentic to me. The model is one that Kate Spade definitely has, and the name stamp (and the location thereof) looks real as well. KS leather goods are hardly ever fake--the fakers focus more on the basic nylon purses.


----------



## kj0000

MrsMammaGoose said:


> kj, the bag is authentic--and beautiful!



Thank you!!!
KJ


----------



## logan

MrsMammaGoose said:


> And logan, the wallet looks authentic to me. The model is one that Kate Spade definitely has, and the name stamp (and the location thereof) looks real as well. KS leather goods are hardly ever fake--the fakers focus more on the basic nylon purses.


 

thank you for taking a look.


----------



## handbagshope

This Kate Spade purse was a donation by Supernanny Jo Frost for a fundraiser I am helping with (handbagsfullofhope.org)... However, there has been some question about its authenticity.

I don't have photos, but there are also four metal feet on the bottom that have the Kate Spade logo on them. Let me know if there is any other information or photos you would need for authentication.

Any and all help would be greatly appreciated!!! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## mzedith

MrsMammaGoose said:


> likamarie82, the style's name is Travis. I'm not sure if the fur is real, but I would guess not.


 
haha, i remember it being a guys name.  lol.  just couldn't remember, but the style was very familar.  and henry has a zipper top rather than the two fold over sides.

i don't think KS made bags with real fur. but i could be wrong.


----------



## mzedith

handbagshope said:


> This Kate Spade purse was a donation by Supernanny Jo Frost for a fundraiser I am helping with (handbagsfullofhope.org)... However, there has been some question about its authenticity.
> 
> I don't have photos, but there are also four metal feet on the bottom that have the Kate Spade logo on them. Let me know if there is any other information or photos you would need for authentication.
> 
> Any and all help would be greatly appreciated!!! THANK YOU!!!


 
it looks good to me.  that is an older style, in really nice condition.

and i think the leather is Boars leather, i have a mini should bag from the same line.  im just wondering on the "New York" imprint, if its the lighting that makes it a different color or is it my monitor?

btw, who is super Joe Frost? (forgive me if that is a stupid question)


----------



## sara_g

handbagshope said:


> This Kate Spade purse was a donation by Supernanny Jo Frost for a fundraiser I am helping with (handbagsfullofhope.org)... However, there has been some question about its authenticity.
> 
> I don't have photos, but there are also four metal feet on the bottom that have the Kate Spade logo on them. Let me know if there is any other information or photos you would need for authentication.
> 
> Any and all help would be greatly appreciated!!! THANK YOU!!!



Is there something about it that makes you question the authenticity specifically?  I say it looks authentic.


----------



## mamaschwein

Please authenticate this kate spade.  I appreciate any help.  See pictures at 

www.photobucket.com/evelyn_045

Thanks.
Evelyn


----------



## handbagshope

sara_g said:


> Is there something about it that makes you question the authenticity specifically? I say it looks authentic.


 
This purse was to go up for auction on eBay next week (we had the listing scheduled, although it was not yet available to the public), and VeRO flagged it for a trademark violation. From what we understand, there are several high-end purse manufacturers that use VeRO to identify counterfiet items.

We didn't think that a celebrity would have sent a counterfiet item, but in truth, we had NOT looked into the authenticity of this purse prior to scheduling the listing. Now we are scrambling to figure out exactly HOW we violated eBay's policies... The only things we could think of was that we inadvertently listed a replica Kate Spade. Thus, before we appeal the eBay policy we wanted deterimine whether or not we were in the wrong on this one...

SORRY... I don't want this to be an eBay thread... I just wanted some feedback about the purse. With some confidence about the authenticity of this Kate Spade we can get back to work!


----------



## MrsMammaGoose

Handbagshope, the bag is definitely authentic. 

mzedith, Kate Spade has a couple of lines with real fur, but this is not one of them!


----------



## couture_addict

handbagshope said:


> This purse was to go up for auction on eBay next week (we had the listing scheduled, although it was not yet available to the public), and VeRO flagged it for a trademark violation. From what we understand, there are several high-end purse manufacturers that use VeRO to identify counterfiet items.
> 
> We didn't think that a celebrity would have sent a counterfiet item, but in truth, we had NOT looked into the authenticity of this purse prior to scheduling the listing. Now we are scrambling to figure out exactly HOW we violated eBay's policies... The only things we could think of was that we inadvertently listed a replica Kate Spade. Thus, before we appeal the eBay policy we wanted deterimine whether or not we were in the wrong on this one...
> 
> SORRY... I don't want this to be an eBay thread... I just wanted some feedback about the purse. With some confidence about the authenticity of this Kate Spade we can get back to work!


 
I think the bag is from the Tarrytown line - definately boarskin, very nice   Look inside the interior zip pocket - there should be a little black tag sewn into one of the side seams with a holographic strip on it.  I would include a pic of it in your listing.

Maybe the VERO pulling wasn't because of the bag, but the show.  Did you have the show name in the title?


----------



## redney

Hi and welcome to the PF! Please post your link and photos on the Kate Spade authentication thread here http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-kate-spade-416419.html


----------



## mamaschwein

Is this authentic kate spade?  

I have posted many pictures at www.photobucket.com/evelyn_045

Thanks for you help.


----------



## mzedith

mamaschwein said:


> Is this authentic kate spade?
> 
> I have posted many pictures at www.photobucket.com/evelyn_045
> 
> Thanks for you help.


 
i have never seem a style like that, the "made in china" tag doesnt look right.  if you scroll up on this thread i have a pic of another tag that should be deep inside the bag, has a number on it, and a type of halogram with the KSNY threaded through it.

i have a lot of KS bags, but this one is hard for me.  A KS hardware is either 14K  gold plated .  Light (almost silver) or gold.


----------



## couture_addict

mamaschwein said:


> Is this authentic kate spade?
> 
> I have posted many pictures at www.photobucket.com/evelyn_045
> 
> Thanks for you help.


 
Sorry, that bag is 100% fake


----------



## mamaschwein

Thanks to everyone for their help on authenticating my bag.


----------



## handbagshope

mzedith said:


> btw, who is super Joe Frost? (forgive me if that is a stupid question)


 
Too Cute! Her name is Jo Frost, and she stars in a show called "Supernanny"... Basically she goes into dysfunctional homes and tried to teach parents how to more effectively interact with their children. She also has a couple of parenting books out right now... She was one of the first to respond to our request for donations, probably because of her tie to children (and our auctions are to benefit a child advocacy center).

THANK YOU, THANK YOU to everyone who helped us authenticate our Kate Spade!!! We now can feel confident about the authenticity of this bag.


----------



## amymb

Real Kate Spade bag? 
Looks off to me, but I'm not even close to an expert. Thoughts?


----------



## mzedith

amymb said:


> Real Kate Spade bag?
> Looks off to me, but I'm not even close to an expert. Thoughts?


 
are those the only pics?  maybe ask for more close up of the hardware


----------



## sara_g

amymb said:


> Real Kate Spade bag?
> Looks off to me, but I'm not even close to an expert. Thoughts?



Also, maybe some pictures of the inside and any labels that say kate spade on them.  It doesn't jump out as a fake, but it's hard to say without more closeup pictures.


----------



## amymb

sara_g said:


> Also, maybe some pictures of the inside and any labels that say kate spade on them. It doesn't jump out as a fake, but it's hard to say without more closeup pictures.


 
OK - I sent an email asking for pics of the interior and closeups of the label. Will post here if she sends. Thank you!


----------



## 4everYoung

can somebody help..?     is this authentic..? thanks...
http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-FABRIC-PURSE-WITH-FLOWERS_W0QQitemZ390047622386QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item390047622386&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A3%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A100


----------



## mzedith

4everYoung said:


> can somebody help..?  is this authentic..? thanks...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-FABR...=66:3|65:10|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:100


 
that is a KS style "sam" or "samson", 

although most of the bags i have seen in that style have leather handles.

im better if there were a close up photo of the tag inside the bag.  maybe you can ask the seller for one?

hopefully someone else will chime in.


----------



## miss cherie

Hi can you authenticate these? thank you!!!

#1










#2 (from the different seller)













To me, they look different.. the first one looks authentic and the second looks a little different...what do you think??


----------



## ballet_russe

miss cherie said:


> Hi can you authenticate these? thank you!!!
> 
> #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2 (from the different seller)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me, they look different.. the first one looks authentic and the second looks a little different...what do you think??




I believe they are both authentic. Hardware is perfect. Sometimes Kate Spade changes the features just slightly for the same bag.  For example, my Noel Bea has a zipper pocket but I have also seen real ones with no zipper.


----------



## vespergirl

Hi guys, I found this on ebay and I love it, but I won't buy it unless it's real.  Can you tell whether or not it's a fake?  Thanks for your help!

http://cgi.ebay.com/SALE-KATE-SPADE...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## ballet_russe

vespergirl said:


> Hi guys, I found this on ebay and I love it, but I won't buy it unless it's real.  Can you tell whether or not it's a fake?  Thanks for your help!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SALE-KATE-SPADE...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50



everything's perfect.  go for it!


----------



## mzedith

vespergirl said:


> Hi guys, I found this on ebay and I love it, but I won't buy it unless it's real. Can you tell whether or not it's a fake? Thanks for your help!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SALE-KATE-SPADE...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


 
oh, i love the Belle Meade collection. that one is very lovely. and a really nice color,  probably would be HTF right now.

maybe start your offer lower though (but not to low), because it was in the outlets.


----------



## bware

I have a black suede hand bag with a Kate Spade metal-ly tag attached to the front.
Attached as well is a black leather bow-in the fashion of breast cancer awareness or protect the troops-flush with the tag,almost anchoring a strap.
This bag is firm,not malleable,and has a... a protective cover with a clip attachment for the interior. ..like a shell to cover the open gap.
The serial number,stamped in tiny numerals on a metal exterior disc covering the clip, reads 8833313 & NDATO or HAOTA3331628.
The measurements are 11&#8243;(L.) x 9&#8243;(H.) x3&#8243;(W.).
Straps are black leather with white or blonde stitching.
I cannot find anywhere else to turn to in order to authenticate this.
I will transmit more detailed images if necessary.
I havent any knowledge of this items provenance-and I just need help with the determination.
Would you help me-please?
Please help me.
You are the best! Even better than that!


----------



## mzedith

bware said:


> I have a black suede hand bag with a Kate Spade metal-ly tag attached to the front.
> Attached as well is a black leather bow-in the fashion of breast cancer awareness or protect the troops-flush with the tag,almost anchoring a strap.
> This bag is firm,not malleable,and has a... a protective cover with a clip attachment for the interior. ..like a shell to cover the open gap.
> The serial number,stamped in tiny numerals on a metal exterior disc covering the clip, reads 8833313 & NDATO or HAOTA3331628.
> The measurements are 11&#8243;(L.) x 9&#8243;(H.) x3&#8243;(W.).
> Straps are black leather with white or blonde stitching.
> I cannot find anywhere else to turn to in order to authenticate this.
> I will transmit more detailed images if necessary.
> I havent any knowledge of this items provenance-and I just need help with the determination.
> Would you help me-please?
> Please help me.
> You are the best! Even better than that!


 
im on the fence with this one , because i read somewhere that KS never puts bows on her bags.  do you have a pic of the inside tag?


----------



## miss cherie

Thank you ballet russe!!!! Good to know!


----------



## bware

mzedith,thank you for responding.
I've submitted two images of the purse interior.
Other than a made in China tag I cannot find anything else.
What do you think?


----------



## Lzamare

bware said:


> mzedith,thank you for responding.
> I've submitted two images of the purse interior.
> Other than a made in China tag I cannot find anything else.
> What do you think?


 

It does not look authentic to me.  When comparing the photos to bags i own the zipper and lining to not do it justice.  Are there any metal feet on the bottom?


----------



## Lzamare

couture_addict said:


> Sorry, that bag is 100% fake


 

\fake


----------



## bware

Yes!
There are four tiny metal bumpers or pegs on the bottom of this purse. These are brass colored.
They measure approximately 1/8 in. Towards their ends and have the appearance of tiny golf tees.
Oh! Thank you for responding-thank you,thank you.  
Thank you Lzamare.


----------



## bware

Yeh-I thought so-I just had to be certain.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## sara_g

bware said:


> I have a black suede hand bag with a Kate Spade metal-ly tag attached to the front.
> Attached as well is a black leather bow-in the fashion of breast cancer awareness or protect the troops-flush with the tag,almost anchoring a strap.



Also, I don't think kate spade puts metal tags on fabric bags, just fyi in the future.


----------



## mzedith

bware said:


> mzedith,thank you for responding.
> I've submitted two images of the purse interior.
> Other than a made in China tag I cannot find anything else.
> What do you think?


 
The China tag is a give away, im sorry i dont think your bag is Authentic.

as for the post regarding the metal type tag, there are a few lines that do put them on, well sort of metal tags. **added* tag is actually leather incased in 14K gold plating)

is the Belmount collection

this is not my auction, bad pics, i have the same bag in another color, and the hardware studs are embedded with the noel logo. (see pic #3,) 


i attached a pic of mine, this one you can see the Noel on the studs.


----------



## sara_g

mzedith said:


> The China tag is a give away, im sorry i dont think your bag is Authentic.
> 
> as for the post regarding the metal type tag, there are a few lines that do put them on, well sort of metal tags. **added* tag is actually leather incased in 14K gold plating)



Yeah, I've seen metal tags on some other small clutches too, but I was saying that I don't think they ever come on fabric items.


----------



## bware

Thanks to all you for your help & guidance.
Thank you.


----------



## twin_brenda

PLEASE HELP!! i bought this bag as a great deal (I THOUGHT!) and had hoped to list it for sale on ebay. Anyhelp in authenticating it would be SOOOO appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## mzedith

twin_brenda said:


> PLEASE HELP!! i bought this bag as a great deal (I THOUGHT!) and had hoped to list it for sale on ebay. Anyhelp in authenticating it would be SOOOO appreciated.
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Sam style, can you take pics of the inside tag?, the handles are leather correct?  it looks authentic, but i really need to see the inside lining & tiny tag with the numbers on it.
Click to expand...


----------



## mzedith

sara_g said:


> Yeah, I've seen metal tags on some other small clutches too, but I was saying that I don't think they ever come on fabric items.


 
ah.. your correct, the fabric items i have seen have the black sewn on tag with the silver threading


----------



## twin_brenda

I don't have photos of the lining, but it is striped with pink, blue, green and purple, varying shades and stripe sizes. And the only tag I could find is white fabric with "Made in China" On it. So if this is  a SAM style, but any idea what year? Like I said, i am a newbie, so any help is greatly appreciated!
Brenda


----------



## mzedith

twin_brenda said:


> I don't have photos of the lining, but it is striped with pink, blue, green and purple, varying shades and stripe sizes. And the only tag I could find is white fabric with "Made in China" On it. So if this is  a SAM style, but any idea what year? Like I said, i am a newbie, so any help is greatly appreciated!
> Brenda



most every kate spade bag I own or have reviewed has a buried tag inside.  almost hard to find.  with a shiny halogram ksny in shiny thread.  the made in china tag is usually not white.

I can suggest to take it into a kate spade store or email the photo to their CS dept.

without close up pics of the hardware, lining and  inside tags, me personally can't tell.

but when I mentioned the style it is similar to the SAM.  

maybe someone else on this board might chime in. 

good luck im sorry I couldn't help you more.


----------



## ballet_russe

twin_brenda said:


> PLEASE HELP!! i bought this bag as a great deal (I THOUGHT!) and had hoped to list it for sale on ebay. Anyhelp in authenticating it would be SOOOO appreciated.
> Thanks!


 
brenda -- kate spade never made a woven straw Sam bag, sorry.  it is fake. there are wicker and straw bags but they do not look like that.

more info is here
http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/strawbags


----------



## mzedith

ballet_russe said:


> brenda -- kate spade never made a woven straw Sam bag, sorry.  it is fake. there are wicker and straw bags but they do not look like that.
> 
> more info is here
> http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/strawbags


 
i had seem that website before, i just couldnt remember the link. ty for posting it.


----------



## Katie Brady

Hi everyone!  My first post ever here on the purse forum!  

I was poking around a vintage/goodwill store today in a REALLY rich/nice area and as I was digging through the purse bin, I came across a small black purse with a kate spade tag on the outside.  I was hoping the wise people here could tell me if this was a fake or not.  I have done some reasearch about the label, and the label on the outside is IDENTICAL (in my opinion) to real kate spades.  I am assuming it is pretty old (Maybe 10 years?) because there are no pouches on the inside for a cell phone or anything like that and there is nothing similar to be bought online with any google search I have done.  I've attached a few pictures (a few of the label and a couple of the bag itself):

http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d152/katiebrady12/label1.jpg
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d152/katiebrady12/label2.jpg
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d152/katiebrady12/baginside.jpg
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d152/katiebrady12/bag2.jpg
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d152/katiebrady12/bag1.jpg

Please be honest with me, as I don't care either way!   I just want to know if I got the deal of the century in only paying 6 dollars for it.


----------



## ballet_russe

^ sorry, it is a very fake Sam or Small Tote style.  The tab with the snap on Sam is much wider. Your bag also has hardware for detachable long shoulder strap. A no-no!    This is common feature on fake but not on real bags.


----------



## mzedith

i second that about the tote being faux


----------



## Katie Brady

ballet_russe said:


> ^ sorry, it is a very fake Sam or Small Tote style. The tab with the snap on Sam is much wider. Your bag also has hardware for detachable long shoulder strap. A no-no!  This is common feature on fake but not on real bags.


 Cool, thanks for the eval.   I figured it was fake (who would give a real one to GoodWill?), but since I was in a super rich area, I figured I'd take a chance anyways.

Still a good deal at 6 bucks!


----------



## bware

Uh,hi.
Gee I received such personal and nuturing attention the last time that I was here I wonder if I dare attempt another specific query.
Now. I know that this forum is for Kate Spade yet I'm not exhibiting an attached image of a K.S. handbag (or any other known designer for that matter).
No. What I am showing is a handbag without tags that may have meant something to people in a bygone era.
Since there are a number of people at this forum whom are quite knowledgeable about purse  or accessory couture I thought I could access someones' organic memory files concerning handbag history and fill me in or perhaps kindly direct the way to a database which would tell me what I need to know?
*This image comes in two parts since apparently the pic file is too large to be attached at once.


----------



## sara_g

bware said:


> Uh,hi.
> Gee I received such personal and nuturing attention the last time that I was here I wonder if I dare attempt another specific query.
> Now. I know that this forum is for Kate Spade yet I'm not exhibiting an attached image of a K.S. handbag (or any other known designer for that matter).
> No. What I am showing is a handbag without tags that may have meant something to people in a bygone era.
> Since there are a number of people at this forum whom are quite knowledgeable about purse  or accessory couture I thought I could access someones' organic memory files concerning handbag history and fill me in or perhaps kindly direct the way to a database which would tell me what I need to know?
> *This image comes in two parts since apparently the pic file is too large to be attached at once.



It's great that you had a good experience on the ks authentication board, but the same people will probably also be in the general handbags section; you will get much better help there and it helps to keep the threads topical to post your request in the applicable section (I hope that doesn't sound harsh--just trying to help point you in the right direction).


----------



## bware

Uh-O.K.


----------



## mywanderlust

hi, i saw this deal online at ebay. can anyone here tell me if this is an authentic kate spade bag?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180355853203&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


----------



## ballet_russe

mywanderlust said:


> hi, i saw this deal online at ebay. can anyone here tell me if this is an authentic kate spade bag?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180355853203&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123




it's authentic for sure.


----------



## sara_g

ballet_russe said:


> it's authentic for sure.



I second that.


----------



## mzedith

mywanderlust said:


> hi, i saw this deal online at ebay. can anyone here tell me if this is an authentic kate spade bag?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180355853203&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


 
yup.. really cute too..


----------



## nikki312

Hello 

Can anyone tell me if this is a real Kate Spade Bag?


----------



## mzedith

nikki312 said:


> Hello
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this is a real Kate Spade Bag?



I am on my PDA so the pics are small.  it looks like a Logan.

I will get a better look when I get to a full size compter.


----------



## sara_g

nikki312 said:


> Hello
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this is a real Kate Spade Bag?



A picture of the label is always good to see, but I vote authentic even without seeing them.


----------



## mzedith

Sara, the one thing that throws me off is the leather zipper pull. most KS bags i have seen usually has the embedded Noel vs. the embedded KSNY.

I have new and older styles of KS bags. and most have the Noel on them.

*nikki312 - *can you please try and post zoom pics of the hardware and inside label? there should be a black label burried deep within this bag that has a number printed on one side and a shimmery thread (almost like a halogram) with "ksny" on it.


----------



## nikki312

Thanks everyone.

I will post more pics as soon as possible.


----------



## nikki312

Here are some more pictures of my Kate Spade Purse.


----------



## sara_g

nikki312 said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I will post more pics as soon as possible.



Yes, I still vote authentic (and to mzedith: the inner zipper pull has the noel design on it--but good eye, I hadn't thought of that).


----------



## chungnic

can someone please help me authenticate the kate spade bag shown in the following ebay listing? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&item=310142722864


----------



## mzedith

nikki312 said:


> Here are some more pictures of my Kate Spade Purse.


 
yes. authtentic, noel  and KS NY embossed on the front, the gold ksny print on the inside patch, and the Noel on the under side of the zipper.  those close ups are very helpful.  nice color too.  love that strip lining as well!


----------



## sara_g

chungnic said:


> can someone please help me authenticate the kate spade bag shown in the following ebay listing?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&item=310142722864



It's real.


----------



## mzedith

chungnic said:


> can someone please help me authenticate the kate spade bag shown in the following ebay listing?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&item=310142722864


 
wow. a beauty!! see the black tag?  on the edge you can see the ksny shimmery threading.

Sara_g is 1000% correct, Authentic!!


----------



## mandrake

This is my first time posting... I think I'm posting in the right spot, if not, I'm sorry!!  Basically I found this today at a thrift here in NYC, pretty sure it was a fake (the "made in Taiwan" tag made it seem, well, obvious...this tag is on the inside, couldn't fit the pic into this post) but when I got back and checked online, I'm sort of on the fence.  I see that someone posted a very similar-looking bag only a few days ago and it was a fake (the "Sam tote w/ tab")... but the tab on mine is wider.  If anyone could help me I would really appreciate it!   Thanks so  much.


----------



## chungnic

Thanks sara_g and mzedith!!


----------



## mzedith

mandrake said:


> This is my first time posting... I think I'm posting in the right spot, if not, I'm sorry!! Basically I found this today at a thrift here in NYC, pretty sure it was a fake (the "made in Taiwan" tag made it seem, well, obvious...this tag is on the inside, couldn't fit the pic into this post) but when I got back and checked online, I'm sort of on the fence. I see that someone posted a very similar-looking bag only a few days ago and it was a fake (the "Sam tote w/ tab")... but the tab on mine is wider. If anyone could help me I would really appreciate it!  Thanks so much.


 
sorry  - faux.  , wrong tag inside and out.


----------



## mandrake

mzedith said:


> sorry  - faux.  , wrong tag inside and out.




Thanks so much!  No biggie, I figured there was no way a real Kate spade bag could still be on the shelves, on a Sunday afternoon, at $5..hah.  Ah well


----------



## sara_g

mandrake said:


> This is my first time posting... I think I'm posting in the right spot, if not, I'm sorry!!  Basically I found this today at a thrift here in NYC, pretty sure it was a fake (the "made in Taiwan" tag made it seem, well, obvious...this tag is on the inside, couldn't fit the pic into this post) but when I got back and checked online, I'm sort of on the fence.  I see that someone posted a very similar-looking bag only a few days ago and it was a fake (the "Sam tote w/ tab")... but the tab on mine is wider.  If anyone could help me I would really appreciate it!   Thanks so  much.



I'm not sure that is fake.  Some bags were made in Taiwan and the front label looks fine where you have the closeup.  If you take a closeup of the whole front label and inside one too, I think it might be easier to tell.


----------



## ballet_russe

sara_g said:


> I'm not sure that is fake.  Some bags were made in Taiwan and the front label looks fine where you have the closeup.  If you take a closeup of the whole front label and inside one too, I think it might be easier to tell.




i agree with sara_g it is authentic. everything looks perfect to me.  is front tag sewn on? if so


----------



## mzedith

here is my conflict.

the tag on the outside the "N" in New York the stitching is broken.  In fact most of the stitching on the front tag is not clean.  There are several breaks.

there is not a similar tag sewn on the inside just below the inside zipper compartment.

here is an authentic Kate Spade tag (On the outside of an Authentic KS Sam & on the inside of the same bag), the outside tag is blurry but you can see the difference between the stitching of this tag vs. the one posted by Mandrake.


----------



## sara_g

mzedith said:


> here is my conflict.
> 
> the tag on the outside the "N" in New York the stitching is broken.  In fact most of the stitching on the front tag is not clean.  There are several breaks.
> 
> there is not a similar tag sewn on the inside just below the inside zipper compartment.
> 
> here is an authentic Kate Spade tag (On the outside of an Authentic KS Sam & on the inside of the same bag), the outside tag is blurry but you can see the difference between the stitching of this tag vs. the one posted by Mandrake.



If you check out this page on kate spade labels, you'll see that the older tags did have those breaks in them.  Farther down the page it also says that the nylon collection was made in Taiwan from about 1997-1999.


----------



## mzedith

sara_g said:


> If you check out this page on kate spade labels, you'll see that the older tags did have those breaks in them. Farther down the page it also says that the nylon collection was made in Taiwan from about 1997-1999.


 
you are correct.. i am so very sorry!!  goodness, i studied the label and the the real and faux from the site, and that label is def. a real label.


----------



## ballet_russe

mzedith said:


> there is not a similar tag sewn on the inside just below the inside zipper compartment.



there should not be one there anyway on the older bags. My old sam did not have one there. just on outside.


----------



## clearsand

i saw this deal on ebay but i'm not sure if savona ever comes in this color combination. could anybody look at it for me please? thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290318126524


----------



## sara_g

clearsand said:


> i saw this deal on ebay but i'm not sure if savona ever comes in this color combination. could anybody look at it for me please? thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290318126524



Looks good to me.


----------



## clearsand

sara_g said:


> Looks good to me.



thanks for the help


----------



## pancake

Hi!
Can anyone help me authenticate this Kate Spade bag on ebay? Thanks!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Blac...ms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## pancake

anyone? please help!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Blac...ms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## ballet_russe

pancake said:


> anyone? please help!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Blac...ms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50



authentic. everything is good.


----------



## Mikeylikes29

Authenticate please and TIA!

1.
http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-****...QQptZLHQ5fDefaultDomainQ5f0QQsalenotsupported

2.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Kate-...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## ballet_russe

Mikeylikes29 said:


> Authenticate please and TIA!



both good. note hardware has KS noel logo. I also have not ever seen fake bags with the KS "license plate" logo. it seems mostly the nylon with fabric label are copied.


----------



## Mikeylikes29

ballet_russe said:


> both good. note hardware has KS noel logo. I also have not ever seen fake bags with the KS "license plate" logo. it seems mostly the nylon with fabric label are copied.



Thank You


----------



## pancake

ballet_russe said:


> authentic. everything is good.



Thanks so much ballet_russe!!!


----------



## mzedith

pancake said:


> anyone? please help!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Blac...ms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


 
love the Stevie!  great seller in the KS line, this one is really nice. should be very comfy to carry even loaded with baby items.  the Nylon is very light weight.

i want to gift my Mother with a Nylon/leather KS bag because they are so light to carry and she is in her 70's.  only down fall is she wants to put a bottle of water in it..   , this beauty has dark purple Noel lining.  

i have to find another bag in my collection that i will not mind if she does that.. 

maybe a diaper bag..   my baby is almost 22 so i dont have any diaper bags in my KS collection.  (and he better not be having any baby's soon.


----------



## Bizates18

Hi! I am new to this forum, but have this handbag and would like to know if it is A.) Authentic. B.) The Style and Color. and C.) the year it was made. Thanks!


----------



## Bizates18




----------



## mzedith

Bizates18 said:


> View attachment 786905
> 
> 
> View attachment 786906
> 
> 
> View attachment 786907
> 
> 
> View attachment 786908
> 
> 
> View attachment 786909


 
this bag looks authentic to me. Based on the leather and embossed stamp.  the stitching looks good and the inside label.

im sorry i am not familar with the style, year or name.


----------



## Mikeylikes29

Authenticate this please, thanks! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...name=STRK:MEWNX:IT&viewitem=&salenotsupported


----------



## Mikeylikes29

Dang it so I was positive that this was authentic, but now I know why...the pictures look as if they were 100% stolen 

Opinions on what I should do...

Auction I won:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT&salenotsupported

Other Auction with same pictures...
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Kate-Spade-...QQptZLHQ5fDefaultDomainQ5f0QQsalenotsupported


----------



## mzedith

Mikeylikes29 said:


> Dang it so I was positive that this was authentic, but now I know why...the pictures look as if they were 100% stolen
> 
> Opinions on what I should do...
> 
> Auction I won:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT&salenotsupported
> 
> Other Auction with same pictures...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Kate-Spade-...QQptZLHQ5fDefaultDomainQ5f0QQsalenotsupported


 
have you received the wallet yet?  when you do post the pics


----------



## GRouston

I have several designer bags to sell on ebay, my wife had them in our stuff, she does not need them , we need the money but I do not want to sell anything that is a fake unless I state that it is a fake, had a problem with a Coach Bag I sold, do not want that to happen again. I tried to send pictures of the bags, failed, file too big, how do I get the files smaller? I have a Mac-IPHOTO. Please help me so I can be honest and do this right. Thanks


----------



## mzedith

GRouston said:


> I have several designer bags to sell on ebay, my wife had them in our stuff, she does not need them , we need the money but I do not want to sell anything that is a fake unless I state that it is a fake, had a problem with a Coach Bag I sold, do not want that to happen again. I tried to send pictures of the bags, failed, file too big, how do I get the files smaller? I have a Mac-IPHOTO. Please help me so I can be honest and do this right. Thanks


 
try adding them as attachments. when you are replying to this post below there is an option "manage attachments"  works similar to attaching pictures to emails.


----------



## Mikeylikes29

mzedith said:


> have you received the wallet yet?  when you do post the pics



I will post pics as soon as they arrive. 

TY, I just hope the wallet is OK.


----------



## sara_g

Mikeylikes29 said:


> I will post pics as soon as they arrive.
> 
> TY, I just hope the wallet is OK.



They looked fine to me in the listing, but it can't hurt to double check once you get them.


----------



## Mikeylikes29

sara_g said:


> They looked fine to me in the listing, but it can't hurt to double check once you get them.



I know they pictures in the listing look good, but its because the seller "took" them from the auction I listed above that I posted and that is where the problem is, I didn't notice at first until I did more searching...so we will see.


----------



## sara_g

Mikeylikes29 said:


> I know they pictures in the listing look good, but its because the seller "took" them from the auction I listed above that I posted and that is where the problem is, I didn't notice at first until I did more searching...so we will see.



I see now.  Well, hopefully she just took them because she didn't realize she wasn't allowed to and everything is fine.  Even if it turns out it's fine once you get it, I'd be sure to say something to seller since she might not have realized you can't just copy the text and pictures from other auctions.


----------



## pamfos

Can someone tell me if this is a fake I cant get the picture to load, it is two tone grey and black nylon.


----------



## queen.asli

Welcome 
you need to post some pic - think this can help you http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html

when you have the pic please post in the right thread http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-kate-spade-416419.html


----------



## fufu

Helping a friend to ask over here  Thanks in advance. 

Please help me authenticate the same color and design of kate spade bag but from different sellers. 

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Kate-Spade-M...66:2|39:1|72:1240|240:1318|301:0|293:4|294:50

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320380986805


----------



## sara_g

fufu said:


> Helping a friend to ask over here  Thanks in advance.
> 
> Please help me authenticate the same color and design of kate spade bag but from different sellers.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Kate-Spade-Medium-Shopper-Licence-Plate-Black-Green_W0QQitemZ290322132520QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_216?hash=item43988c2e28&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1240|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A4|294%3A50
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320380986805



They both look good, but it's a little hard to be completely sure since none of them show close up shots of the nameplates or hardware.


----------



## mzedith

fufu said:


> Helping a friend to ask over here  Thanks in advance.
> 
> Please help me authenticate the same color and design of kate spade bag but from different sellers.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Kate-Spade-M...66:2|39:1|72:1240|240:1318|301:0|293:4|294:50
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320380986805


 
i have that exact tote in Brown Canvas..

she pics attached

and its athentic.


----------



## CaliforniaGal

Cute brown/white satchel .. is this authentic Kate S??
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140325881432


----------



## mzedith

CaliforniaGal said:


> Cute brown/white satchel .. is this authentic Kate S??
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140325881432


 
That is a Delano Stevie, very nice... see her on the Bloomingdale's site

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...37&CategoryID=10020&PageID=10019*1*24*-1*-1*1

lovely, the hardware is right, the interior is a KS style print.

the embossed KSNY outside is right, the inside gold stamp is right, i seen the Noel on the studs.


----------



## fufu

mzedith: Thanks so much  Can i say that both sellers are selling the authentic kate spade bags?


----------



## Mikeylikes29

Mikeylikes29 said:


> Dang it so I was positive that this was authentic, but now I know why...the pictures look as if they were 100% stolen
> 
> Opinions on what I should do...
> 
> Auction I won:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT&salenotsupported
> 
> Other Auction with same pictures...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Kate-Spade-...QQptZLHQ5fDefaultDomainQ5f0QQsalenotsupported




So this is what came


































What do you thinK?


----------



## mzedith

Mikeylikes29 said:


> So this is what came
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you thinK?


 
that inside tag says it all. either way, this is an authentic KS wallet, and very lovely.

notice on the edge of the tag the threading, if you look closely you can see the shimmery letters "ksny"


----------



## mzedith

fufu said:


> mzedith: Thanks so much  Can i say that both sellers are selling the authentic kate spade bags?


 
yes, but what does that price convert to US dollars?  i paid around $45 for mine on ebay (but it wasn't new, it was in EUC) for new, should be no more that maybe $129US? give or take?


----------



## Mikeylikes29

mzedith said:


> that inside tag says it all. either way, this is an authentic KS wallet, and very lovely.
> 
> notice on the edge of the tag the threading, if you look closely you can see the shimmery letters "ksny"



Thanks Mzedith 

I do notice the shimmery ksny now.

It is very pretty and many thanks for your help


----------



## fufu

mzedith: Thank you very much  I'll let my friend know about the pricing issue ^^


----------



## CaliforniaGal

Thanks very much, Mzedith!!


----------



## bumblebees

Hi!
Can someone authenticate this kate spade sullivan blakely tote for my sis? Shes been looking everywhere for one and found this one. These are the pics.

http://s270.photobucket.com/albums/jj114/pompommuffin/?action=view&current=078f6175.pbw

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## mzedith

bumblebees said:


> Hi!
> Can someone authenticate this kate spade sullivan blakely tote for my sis? Shes been looking everywhere for one and found this one. These are the pics.
> 
> http://s270.photobucket.com/albums/jj114/pompommuffin/?action=view&current=078f6175.pbw
> 
> Thanks so much!!!


 
i had that bag in a different color combo.. its huge!  The leather is similar to the Coach Madison line.  Has a really nice slight shine finish , but much softer than the Sabrina leather.  very cushy

that is an authentic KS blakely.

but.. if you want to be totally sure, can you post a pic of the serial tag inside with the "ksny" halogram threading?


----------



## xhinn

Hihi,
Can help me see if this is authentic? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Authentic-Ka...6:4|39:1|72:1240|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200


----------



## mzedith

xhinn said:


> Hihi,
> Can help me see if this is authentic? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Authentic-Ka...6:4|39:1|72:1240|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200


 
from the description of the listing it seems this bag was really abused,,   the pictures are really dark, but KS does make a Gabi bag that is a zipper top version of the Carla.  nice hobo style.

if you wish to pursue, i would ask for a pic of the inside tag, i can't 100% say its authentic, but from the "dark" pics it looks ok.


----------



## xhinn

mzedith said:


> from the description of the listing it seems this bag was really abused,, the pictures are really dark, but KS does make a Gabi bag that is a zipper top version of the Carla. nice hobo style.
> 
> if you wish to pursue, i would ask for a pic of the inside tag, i can't 100% say its authentic, but from the "dark" pics it looks ok.


 
Thanks! Would prob ask the seller for the inside. Thinking of using this bag for real casual/ knocking around kind of bag.


----------



## MrsMammaGoose

Yes, that bag is definitely authentic. I have one just like it, and love it, so enjoy!


----------



## coneil

Please help me to authenticate... TIA!


----------



## coneil

bump?


----------



## mzedith

coneil said:


> bump?


 
im so sorry, i have been out of town, i really need to see close up pics of the hardware, and try and find the serial tag inside , there should be halogram threading on the end hard to see "ksny"


----------



## kareyanne

I was given this by someone else (so its probably fake) but I couldn't figure it out for sure by what I found online.


----------



## mzedith

kareyanne said:


> I was given this by someone else (so its probably fake) but I couldn't figure it out for sure by what I found online.


 
i really need to see a close up of the inside tag directly under the interior zipper compartment.  also, there should be another tag with a number on it, and it should have a "ksny" shimmery threading (like a halogram)


----------



## LinaFelina

Authenticate this Kate Spade please.  Got it at a thrift store for a few bucks, so no biggie if it's a fake.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## mzedith

LinaFelina said:


> Authenticate this Kate Spade please.  Got it at a thrift store for a few bucks, so no biggie if it's a fake.  Thanks in advance.




im not feeling it based on the pics, the spacing on the label between the "k" and "a" and the "p" and the "a" are wrong.  i can't tell anything else with out close up shots of the stictching and any hardware.  do you have any other labels inside the bag?


----------



## LinaFelina

mzedith said:


> im not feeling it based on the pics, the spacing on the label between the "k" and "a" and the "p" and the "a" are wrong. i can't tell anything else with out close up shots of the stictching and any hardware. do you have any other labels inside the bag?


 
The only tag I could find inside says "Made in Korea". The inside was not cooperating with me trying to take a photo, but I took a couple more of the hardware. The more I look, the inside stitching could be better, but I'm not sure if it's just wear and tear. Thanks!


----------



## MrsMammaGoose

Fake, sorry.


----------



## mzedith

yes i agree with MMG, im sorry, it is a Fake, not the KS hardware , but the label was the give away.


----------



## lunette

This bag is about 8 x 10 x 6 inches.  Does it look authentic to you?  I can do more photos if needed.  Thanks so much~


----------



## Ria Aman

Hi I'm new, need help to authenticate these bags:
http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=380134286312
http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=370222515789
http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260424987215
Thanks in advance.


----------



## mzedith

lunette said:


> This bag is about 8 x 10 x 6 inches. Does it look authentic to you? I can do more photos if needed. Thanks so much~


 
looks pretty good to me, i see the "KS Noel" on the zipper stud.

is the first pic the bottom?  its very lovely, i love when KS puts the embossed name on the bottom.

but to be on the safe side, can you look for the serial tag , there should be a number tag somewhere inside,


----------



## mzedith

Ria Aman said:


> Hi I'm new, need help to authenticate these bags:
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=380134286312
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=370222515789
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260424987215
> Thanks in advance.


 
#2 & #3 all good, #1 seems fine, for some reason it maybe from another collection but i am not 100% sure, , it is the Belle Meade design, but usually the trim is embedded leather, but for the Logan i could be wrong.

also, you might want to check this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-an...0-off-sale-bags-july-477766.html#post11519193

big outlet, i am not sure if your located in the US? shipping is only $5

(BTW, that Logan is pictured in that thread)


----------



## Ria Aman

mzedith said:


> #2 & #3 all good, #1 seems fine, for some reason it maybe from another collection but i am not 100% sure, , it is the Belle Meade design, but usually the trim is embedded leather, but for the Logan i could be wrong.
> 
> also, you might want to check this thread:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-an...0-off-sale-bags-july-477766.html#post11519193
> 
> big outlet, i am not sure if your located in the US? shipping is only $5
> 
> (BTW, that Logan is pictured in that thread)


Thank you so much...the pics and sales are really great...but I'm not from US. Thanks again for your help...


----------



## lunette

mzedith said:


> looks pretty good to me, i see the "KS Noel" on the zipper stud.
> 
> is the first pic the bottom?  its very lovely, i love when KS puts the embossed name on the bottom.
> 
> but to be on the safe side, can you look for the serial tag , there should be a number tag somewhere inside,



Thank you for looking at this.  The tag says "12324", and yes, that photo is of the bottom of the bag.  It's not in great shape, there's some wearing through on the top edges and one spot on the leather trim, corner.  The design is pretty cute, though, and not a bad find for 4.99.  Thanks again for your expertise!


----------



## LinaFelina

Thanks again for all the help on my bag.  I came across three more today, and this time, I could tell they were fake.  Lesson learned.


----------



## Muslickz

Letter spacing on a interior tag is crucial, you would be surprised at how detail oriented the inspection teams are in some of the higher end manufacturers. If the spacing is off they reject the bag, IE it would not have made it to you. So be wary...

-M


----------



## mzedith

lunette said:


> Thank you for looking at this. The tag says "12324", and yes, that photo is of the bottom of the bag. It's not in great shape, there's some wearing through on the top edges and one spot on the leather trim, corner. The design is pretty cute, though, and not a bad find for 4.99. Thanks again for your expertise!


 
WOW, yes it is!  do you see any halogram threading on that inside number tag?


----------



## MrsMammaGoose

Wow, Lunette, $4.99? Are you serious? That's amazing, especially since I'm certain your bag is real!


----------



## mzedith

MrsMammaGoose said:


> Wow, Lunette, $4.99? Are you serious? That's amazing, especially since I'm certain your bag is real!


 
yup, slight wear on the corners, well worth it, i have a really XL large tote in the same style, but mine is brown with red leather.  

having the embossed KSNY on the bottom is really cool.  they used to make the Stevie like that, the style has changed a lot though.


----------



## Styleforever

likamarie82 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I would like to purchase this bag to use as a diaper bag, but I want to make sure its real. The seller says it was bought at Neiman Marcus, here are some photos.. let me know if you need smore specific pictures.. THANKS FOR ANY HELP OR SUGGESTIONS RECEIVED!





It's authentic they just slightly overstuffed it.


----------



## Princykarrine

www.greatofferatteria.blogspot.com/
I bought a KS wallet from her. Do u think they are genuine stuffs?


----------



## mzedith

Princykarrine said:


> www.greatofferatteria.blogspot.com/
> I bought a KS wallet from her. Do u think they are genuine stuffs?


 
its hard to tell if those are stock photos or actual photos, which wallet did you purchase?  some of the pics look like actual pics.

if the pics posted are the actual item for sale, these are the items that i can say are authentic:

the ******* Street Neda wallet is authentic, both Taryn styles (******* street & Jane Street) all the classic Noel's styles.

if you already purchased the wallet please post pics when you receive it.


----------



## queenvictoria2

Hi everyone! 

My sister found this at a garage sale, can anyone authenticate?

THANKS!!!


----------



## queenvictoria2

more:


----------



## queenvictoria2

another (I have more if needed!)


----------



## mzedith

queenvictoria2 said:


> another (I have more if needed!)


 
is there any other labels inside the bag? with a serial tag on it?

also, the pics of the "KSNY" labels, are the two inside and out?


----------



## queenvictoria2

Hi! No other inside labels that I can find .... not sure what you mean by the second question???


----------



## mzedith

queenvictoria2 said:


> Hi! No other inside labels that I can find .... not sure what you mean by the second question???


 
PIC 1 and PIC 2 both have the Kate Spade New York label.

are both pictures of the label on the outside of the bag? or is the close up shot a pic of the inside "Kate Spade New York" label.  There should be another similar label on the inside just below the walled zipper pocket.

also, the other tag i was referring to is sometimes very hard to find, its sewn deep inside, maybe inside the zipper pocket.  it's a serial tag, with numbers on it.

the label on the outside looks alright, but the stitching is not neatly sewn, messy and crooked.
(sorry i am a typo queen)


----------



## queenvictoria2

mzedith said:


> PIC 1 and PIC 2 both have the Kate Spade New York label.
> 
> are both pictures of the label on the outside of the bag? or is the close up shot a pic of the inside "Kate Spade New York" label.  There should be another similar label on the inside just below the walled zipper pocket.
> 
> also, the other tag i was referring to is sometimes very hard to find, its sewn deep inside, maybe inside the zipper pocket.  it's a serial tag, with numbers on it.
> 
> the label on the outside looks alright, but the stitching is not neatly sewn, messy and crooked.
> (sorry i am a typo queen)




Hi!

Oh yes, that is just a close up of the KS Label on the front of the bag, sorry! I cannot find any other tags inside.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## mzedith

queenvictoria2 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Oh yes, that is just a close up of the KS Label on the front of the bag, sorry! I cannot find any other tags inside.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


 
im sorry i can't authenticate, the label spacing doesn't look right, there is to much space between the word kate and Spade. and there sould be a label inside the bag as well.

this doesn't mean its not authentic, i can't personally feel comfortable saying yes or no.

good luck.


----------



## queenvictoria2

mzedith said:


> im sorry i can't authenticate, the label spacing doesn't look right, there is to much space between the word kate and Spade. and there sould be a label inside the bag as well.
> 
> this doesn't mean its not authentic, i can't personally feel comfortable saying yes or no.
> 
> good luck.




Thank you


----------



## Ria Aman

Hi Experts please authenticate this bag:
http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/NWT-NEW-Kate...id=p4634.c0.m14.l1262&_trkparms=|293:3|294:30
Thanks in advance.


----------



## mzedith

Ria Aman said:


> Hi Experts please authenticate this bag:
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/NWT-NEW-Kate...id=p4634.c0.m14.l1262&_trkparms=|293:3|294:30
> Thanks in advance.


 
seller is reputable, and the item in the listing is authentic.

check this thread for outlet sale, they might have the same bag, i am unsure if they ship over seas, they might, but i don't know the cost:

http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/kate-spade-sale-40-entire-store-tons-pics-484779.html


----------



## Ria Aman

mzedith said:


> seller is reputable, and the item in the listing is authentic.
> 
> check this thread for outlet sale, they might have the same bag, i am unsure if they ship over seas, they might, but i don't know the cost:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/kate-spade-sale-40-entire-store-tons-pics-484779.html


Thank you so much mzedith


----------



## natti_d

Hello, was hoping someone could help me and tell me if this is authentic. All ive been hearing from my gf for the last year is how much she wants a Kate Spade so i gotta make sure its the real thing. Thank you in advance.

NWT Kate Spade Small Tess Keswick Green Handbag $255 - eBay (item 290332024757 end time Jul-21-09 13:36:53 PDT)


----------



## pamfos

Can anyone tell me if these are fake Kate Spades?

Thanks


----------



## Kathyy

It is best to see the labels inside and out and photos of the hardware but in this case it is pretty obvious this aren't real Kate Spades. Sorry.


----------



## queen.asli

please take some more pic and post here http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-kate-spade-416419.html


----------



## domates

Are they authentic?
Kate Spade Colby sunglasses - Full line of discount prescription Kate Spade Colby sunglasses online
Kate Spade Colby/S Sunglasses, Eyewear, Glasses, Frames
BUY KATE SPADE COLBYS SUNGLASSES ONLINE

thanks a bunch!!


----------



## mzedith

natti_d said:


> Hello, was hoping someone could help me and tell me if this is authentic. All ive been hearing from my gf for the last year is how much she wants a Kate Spade so i gotta make sure its the real thing. Thank you in advance.
> 
> NWT Kate Spade Small Tess Keswick Green Handbag $255 - eBay (item 290332024757 end time Jul-21-09 13:36:53 PDT)


 
goodness, sorry i mised your post, the style is "Tess" and the item pictured in the auction is authentic.   Verify with the seller the pictures are from the actual item listed and not stock photos.. The seller appears reputable.


----------



## mzedith

domates said:


> Are they authentic?
> Kate Spade Colby sunglasses - Full line of discount prescription Kate Spade Colby sunglasses online
> Kate Spade Colby/S Sunglasses, Eyewear, Glasses, Frames
> BUY KATE SPADE COLBYS SUNGLASSES ONLINE
> 
> thanks a bunch!!


 
i wish i could help you, i am not familar with KS sunglasses, you could call the CS line and find out if they are an authorized retailer for KS. 

it would be the actually CS number , which is a different toll free number than their sales dept.  Any KS store can give that phone number.

or email them, the email addy is on the KS website.


----------



## louy

Hi - I have an ivory leather Kate Spade that my mom gave me (to sell on ebay to help pay for school) and I was wondering if any of you purse geniuses know anything about it! Maybe the style name or line name? Thank you!


----------



## mzedith

louy said:


> Hi - I have an ivory leather Kate Spade that my mom gave me (to sell on ebay to help pay for school) and I was wondering if any of you purse geniuses know anything about it! Maybe the style name or line name? Thank you!


 
hi, i am not familar with the style, nor can i authenticate without detail up close pictures pictures.

I am guessing you don't have the original tag ?

you do have an option to email that particular pic to KS CS (the addy is on the website) and they will be able to tell you what the name of the bag is and how much it retail for.


----------



## jbrk1216

Can someone help me authenticating 2 pair of Kate Spade Sunglasses. Is there some particular protocol for these sunglasses as far as proving they are authenticate?
My pictures are not the best, but I have all the information that is on each pair. They both come in a pink case that looks older and they have the cloth with each one also....Is there some particular protocol for these as far as proving they are authenticate?
Here is the information that I have for each pair:
(1)---130 Kate Spade Made in Italy CE 
130 PRU/S E99 50 16 (there is a little small box between 50 16) 
There is the Kate Spade logo on left side at temple. Only on the left side. 
They are black..They have the multi color inside arms. 
They are in a pink case, it looks like an older case with the protective cloth.....

I have having trouble uploading pictures that I have.
thanks



(2) The next pair is larger. Way to big for me but they dont appear to be stretched. On one of the arms they have Kate Spade on it. No other numbers or information. It has red Kate spade at tempe on one arm side.

Any information you have will help...


----------



## jbrk1216

<a


----------



## Belleetbonne

I found this a couple months back at a local consignment store and wasn't sure if it was authentic and if so, what season it was from...thanks for some help...


----------



## mzedith

Belleetbonne said:


> I found this a couple months back at a local consignment store and wasn't sure if it was authentic and if so, what season it was from...thanks for some help...


 
the bag looks promising.  i am not familiar with the style though.  so i don't feel comfortable giving a thumbs up..

it would helpful if you could post a pic of the inside serial tag, not the "made in --" tag. but there should be a tag with numbers on it and at the end of that tag a type of halogram threading with "ksny"


----------



## mzedith

jbrk1216 said:


> Can someone help me authenticating 2 pair of Kate Spade Sunglasses. Is there some particular protocol for these sunglasses as far as proving they are authenticate?
> My pictures are not the best, but I have all the information that is on each pair. They both come in a pink case that looks older and they have the cloth with each one also....Is there some particular protocol for these as far as proving they are authenticate?
> Here is the information that I have for each pair:
> (1)---130 Kate Spade Made in Italy CE
> 130 PRU/S E99 50 16 (there is a little small box between 50 16)
> There is the Kate Spade logo on left side at temple. Only on the left side.
> They are black..They have the multi color inside arms.
> They are in a pink case, it looks like an older case with the protective cloth.....
> 
> I have having trouble uploading pictures that I have.
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> (2) The next pair is larger. Way to big for me but they dont appear to be stretched. On one of the arms they have Kate Spade on it. No other numbers or information. It has red Kate spade at tempe on one arm side.
> 
> Any information you have will help...


 
i wish i could help you with your sunglasses, i am more familar with handbags & small leather goods.  

without pictures i am not sure if there are ladies that can, you might try and take them to a boutique.  or Call KS customer service (not the sales phone number) , any boutique can give you their 800#.  or you can send them an email, you will be able to find it off the kate spade website.


----------



## Belleetbonne

mzedith said:


> the bag looks promising.  i am not familiar with the style though.  so i don't feel comfortable giving a thumbs up..
> 
> it would helpful if you could post a pic of the inside serial tag, not the "made in --" tag. but there should be a tag with numbers on it and at the end of that tag a type of halogram threading with "ksny"



Thanks Mzedith! There is no other tag. The only other thing is a "S" that's written in the inside pocket in silver. I have several other KS and love them so I have to say it looks in line with what I have - could it be a sample? I know KS has Sample Sales - wish I could be so lucky to attend one!


----------



## Northergirl

Hello, Does this bag look authentic? TIA

http://cgi.ebay.com/425-NWT-Kate-Sp...ash=item3ca472b086&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262


----------



## jillianwood

wow this is so helpful! sometimes i see way too many cheap kate spade bags online and i wonder. you ladies are so savvy!!!


----------



## highclassdeevah

Hi, can anyone authenticate this purse for me?
thanks


----------



## jehovahrapha

hi pls help to authenciate this bag... thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370237369814&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## mzedith

jehovahrapha said:


> hi pls help to authenciate this bag... thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370237369814&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


 
the bag pictured is authentic, they do however look like stock photos.

check this link, the actual outlet might have that classic Noel Sky in stock:

http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/kate-spade-addl-20-plus-fall-arrivals-tons-494568.html


----------



## mzedith

highclassdeevah said:


> Hi, can anyone authenticate this purse for me?
> thanks


 
can you give up close pics of the hardware?  as well as the serial tag inside?


----------



## claudina

is this purse authentic?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/7/7/0/6/7/webimg/293575308_o.jpghttp://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/7/7/0/6/7/webimg/293575066_o.jpghttp://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/7/7/0/6/7/webimg/293574810_o.jpghttp://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/7/7/0/6/7/webimg/293574582_o.jpg


----------



## claudina

is this authentic?http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/7/7/0/6/7/webimg/293575308_o.jpg


----------



## claudina

http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/7/7/0/6/7/webimg/293575066_o.jpg


----------



## claudina

http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/7/7/0/6/7/webimg/293574810_o.jpg


----------



## claudina

http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/7/7/0/6/7/webimg/293574582_o.jpg


----------



## jehovahrapha

mzedith said:


> the bag pictured is authentic, they do however look like stock photos.
> 
> check this link, the actual outlet might have that classic Noel Sky in stock:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/kate-spade-addl-20-plus-fall-arrivals-tons-494568.html




hi may i know what does stock photo mean? thanks!


----------



## mzedith

jehovahrapha said:


> hi may i know what does stock photo mean? thanks!


 
oh, that the photos are of the same style but not of the actual bag on the listing that you are purchasing.


----------



## mzedith

claudina said:


> is this purse authentic?


 
is it possible for you to take a close up pic of the black tag inside the bag?  it should have numbers on it and a shimmery threading on the end with "ksny"


----------



## claudina

http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/7/7/0/6/7/webimg/293916783_o.jpg


----------



## oceanplease

Can anyone help me out here? I'm not overly familiar with Kate Spade so I wasn't sure if this is legit (buyer has excellent feedback though!)
http://cgi.ebay.ca/NWT-KATE-SPADE-G...bags?hash=item2a00439764&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## mzedith

claudina said:


> http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/7/7/0/6/7/webimg/293916783_o.jpg


 
whoops, is there another tag inside the zipper pocket?  it should have numbers on it..

the bag does look promising though, just need to see more hardware and hopefully you have a serial tag inside.


----------



## mzedith

oceanplease said:


> Can anyone help me out here? I'm not overly familiar with Kate Spade so I wasn't sure if this is legit (buyer has excellent feedback though!)
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/NWT-KATE-SPADE-G...bags?hash=item2a00439764&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


 
im sorry i didn't respond sooner, the auction is closed, the bag pictured is authentic, some of the pictures are very samll,


----------



## claudina

mzedith said:


> whoops, is there another tag inside the zipper pocket? it should have numbers on it..
> 
> the bag does look promising though, just need to see more hardware and hopefully you have a serial tag inside.


 no more tag inside


----------



## claudina

claudina said:


> no more tag inside








http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/7/7/0/6/7/webimg/294140623_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/7/7/0/6/7/webimg/294140623_o.jpghttp://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/7/7/0/6/7/webimg/294140623_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/7/7/0/6/7/webimg/294140850_o.jpghttp://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/7/7/0/6/7/webimg/294140850_o.jpghttp://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/7/7/0/6/7/webimg/294141026_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/7/7/0/6/7/webimg/294141026_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/7/7/0/6/7/webimg/294141184_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/7/7/0/6/7/webimg/294141184_o.jpghttp://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/7/7/0/6/7/webimg/294140460_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/7/7/0/6/7/webimg/294140460_o.jpg


----------



## jehovahrapha

jehovahrapha said:


> hi may i know what does stock photo mean? thanks!




oh hmmm then the desciption sounds like what i had seen... but you think it's not the same as listed is it?


----------



## mzedith

jehovahrapha said:


> oh hmmm then the desciption sounds like what i had seen... but you think it's not the same as listed is it?


 
i purchased a bag on ebay that had stock photo's once, i did ask the seller about them, and they were honest and explained "yes they were" but the bag is brand new.  i did receive the bag and it was as describe, brand new.

power sellers don't always take time to take pics of every item they sell, because they have so many multiple listings.  So it shouldn't be an issue.  the listing states New.  And they do have a return policy.  

feed back seems good, you can contact the seller and ask about the pics.

also if you have a concern about purchasing the bag that has stock photos you can post the question in the ebay forum.


----------



## drechie

http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Clas...in_0?hash=item3ca4b92354&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## sara_g

drechie said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Clas...in_0?hash=item3ca4b92354&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



What I can see looks good, but you should see if she can get a better, closer picture of the label inside to be sure.


----------



## sara_g

claudina said:


> http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/7/7/0/6/7/webimg/293574810_o.jpg



Definitely fake.  That capital K in the logo is the biggest give away, but the misaligned lining, bad 'Made in China' tag, cheap plastic zipper pull, and unstamped hardware all = fake.


----------



## highclassdeevah

mzedith said:


> can you give up close pics of the hardware? as well as the serial tag inside?


 Hi, thanks for replying!  I am still trying to figure out how to use this site, I am not very computer smart.  Hopefully these pictures will help.
thanks


----------



## sara_g

highclassdeevah said:


> Hi, thanks for replying!  I am still trying to figure out how to use this site, I am not very computer smart.  Hopefully these pictures will help.
> thanks



It's authentic.


----------



## PrincessFashion

This is a helpful thread.  I have a purse that needs authentication.  I'll post it soon.


----------



## mzedith

highclassdeevah said:


> Hi, thanks for replying! I am still trying to figure out how to use this site, I am not very computer smart. Hopefully these pictures will help.
> thanks


 
wow.. sorry i dropped the ball on this one, Sara is correct, authentic, the tag has the "ksny" threading on the end. 

great pics .


----------



## PrincessFashion

sara_g said:


> If you check out this page on kate spade labels, you'll see that the older tags did have those breaks in them. Farther down the page it also says that the nylon collection was made in Taiwan from about 1997-1999.


 

Thanks Sara!  The pictures are very helpful.  I compared them to my bag, but I have one question.  I'll finish the entire thread before I post pictures and ask my question.


----------



## PrincessFashion

After studying the Kate Spade labels, I believe this is authentic, but I'm not sure about the zipper pull.  The label is not included on the pocket lining.  This is an old bag.  What season or year was this manufactured?  Thanks for your assistance.


I don't think I did this right.  This is my first time.  I guess these pictures have to be moved right?  Where?

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\My Documents\My Pictures\2009-09-04\Kate Spade USA Tag for Brown Bag.jpg

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\My Documents\My Pictures\2009-09-04\Kate Spade Velvet Cotton Brown Bag.jpg

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\My Documents\My Pictures\2009-09-04\Kate Spade Outside Zipper.jpg

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\My Documents\My Pictures\2009-09-04\Kate Spade Brown Bag--Rear.jpg


----------



## mzedith

PrincessFashion said:


> After studying the Kate Spade labels, I believe this is authentic, but I'm not sure about the zipper pull. The label is not included on the pocket lining. This is an old bag. What season or year was this manufactured? Thanks for your assistance.
> 
> 
> I don't think I did this right. This is my first time. I guess these pictures have to be moved right? Where?
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\My Documents\My Pictures\2009-09-04\Kate Spade USA Tag for Brown Bag.jpg
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\My Documents\My Pictures\2009-09-04\Kate Spade Velvet Cotton Brown Bag.jpg
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\My Documents\My Pictures\2009-09-04\Kate Spade Outside Zipper.jpg
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\My Documents\My Pictures\2009-09-04\Kate Spade Brown Bag--Rear.jpg


 
the link are show up as on your computer so we cant see the pics.

below the box where you are typing your message there is a box that says "attach Files"  there is where you add them.


----------



## rubykitty

hi - i'm wondering about this KS bag. if it is authentic, does anyone know the style/age? tit has the # tag inside with the shimmering thread but when i zoom it it looks like it says katespade over and over but not 'ksny'.
thanks for the help!


----------



## mzedith

rubykitty said:


> hi - i'm wondering about this KS bag. if it is authentic, does anyone know the style/age? tit has the # tag inside with the shimmering thread but when i zoom it it looks like it says katespade over and over but not 'ksny'.
> thanks for the help!


 
Authentic.. , based on the hardware & serial tag.  really cute... its a beauty. i wish i could tell you the style 

you can email a pic to KS CS and they will be able to tell you the name and style.


----------



## rubykitty

Thanks! appreciate it!




mzedith said:


> Authentic.. , based on the hardware & serial tag.  really cute... its a beauty. i wish i could tell you the style
> 
> you can email a pic to KS CS and they will be able to tell you the name and style.


----------



## PrincessFashion

*mzedith:*  I'm not quite sure if I understand your first question, but I'll try again.  Thanks for responding.


----------



## mzedith

PrincessFashion said:


> *mzedith:* I'm not quite sure if I understand your first question, but I'll try again. Thanks for responding.


 
i am trying to find a "how to" attach pictures , i can't see your pics because they are showing links to your personal computer.  so no pictures of your bag are showing.


----------



## amybender

I bought this purse in a bin of other things at an auction. I was suprised to find this bag but have some doubts as to whether it is "real" or not. Please take a look and let me know what you think.

While the label looks pretty good to me and the feet on the bottom are small and rounded, there is no interior tag (not even in the inside pocket).

Thank you in advance for taking your time to look!

The label picture was taken at a slight angle. That is why one side looks a little blurred. I could not get my camera to take such a close pic without it bluring. Please let me know if you need additional information.


----------



## mzedith

amybender said:


> I bought this purse in a bin of other things at an auction. I was suprised to find this bag but have some doubts as to whether it is "real" or not. Please take a look and let me know what you think.
> 
> While the label looks pretty good to me and the feet on the bottom are small and rounded, there is no interior tag (not even in the inside pocket).
> 
> Thank you in advance for taking your time to look!
> 
> The label picture was taken at a slight angle. That is why one side looks a little blurred. I could not get my camera to take such a close pic without it bluring. Please let me know if you need additional information.


 
the style is "sam" , i don't think this particular style had an inside pocket.  

can you get a close up pic of the stitching & inside lining.  i have an authentic KS bag that has small rounded feet as well.  its not a Sam bag, but has the silver button feet on the bottom.

im not saying this is authentic, this particular style is very hard to tell.


----------



## elviscostellofan

Amybender - Unfortunately, this purse is not authentic.  The letters on the label are not shaped correctly.  It has the random black fabric handles that are very typical of the earlier '00s fakes (you used to see tons and tons of fake patterned/striped/colorful bags with black fabric handles - Kate Spade never does this).  Most importantly, Kate Spade has never manufactured this particular embroidered fabric, which you wouldn't necessarily know unless you'd followed the collections closely for many years, so don't kick yourself. 

Regards,

Kat (elviscostellofan)


----------



## PrincessFashion

Oops!


----------



## sara_g

elviscostellofan said:


> Amybender - Unfortunately, this purse is not authentic.  The letters on the label are not shaped correctly.  It has the random black fabric handles that are very typical of the earlier '00s fakes (you used to see tons and tons of fake patterned/striped/colorful bags with black fabric handles - Kate Spade never does this).  Most importantly, Kate Spade has never manufactured this particular embroidered fabric, which you wouldn't necessarily know unless you'd followed the collections closely for many years, so don't kick yourself.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Kat (elviscostellofan)



I'm so glad to see you here!  Your site has been very helpful to me over the past few years and I was sad to see that you decided not to continue it.


----------



## PrincessFashion

mzedith said:


> i am trying to find a "how to" attach pictures , i can't see your pics because they are showing links to your personal computer. so no pictures of your bag are showing.


 
Thanks!  I'm still trying.  I was able to load pictures for my coat.  However, I'm almost certain that I loaded the pictures for the purse, but I can't seem to find them.


----------



## PrincessFashion

After studying the Kate Spade labels, I believe this is authentic, but I'm not sure about the zipper pull. The label is not included on the pocket lining. The bag is a deep chocolate brown, and the emblem is 100% neater than the picture presents.  This is my first time using a digital camera, and maybe the brightness/contrast is off.  What season or year was this manufactured? 

Thanks for your assistance.

P.S.  I finally figured out how to load these pictures!  Oh boy!


----------



## elviscostellofan

sara_g:  Thanks so much for your kind thoughts.  My "real life" job takes about 12 hours per day and I just do not have the time to update the website, and have not had the time for a few years.  It makes me sad, too.  

princessfashion:  Your bag is most assuredly authentic.  This is a "Claire" bag and I'd date it at 1999.  I believe this is from the 1999 collection.  There is no concern regarding the labels and zipper; these are all correct for a bag of this age.  Enjoy!

Kat


----------



## elviscostellofan

Incidentally, here is the link to the label page on a new website that I've been building on and off for a long time.  It has mostly the same pictures, but a few additional ones.

http://www.handbagobsessions.info/labels


----------



## mzedith

elviscostellofan said:


> sara_g: Thanks so much for your kind thoughts. My "real life" job takes about 12 hours per day and I just do not have the time to update the website, and have not had the time for a few years. It makes me sad, too.
> 
> princessfashion: Your bag is most assuredly authentic. This is a "Claire" bag and I'd date it at 1999. I believe this is from the 1999 collection. There is no concern regarding the labels and zipper; these are all correct for a bag of this age. Enjoy!
> 
> Kat


 
hi, i don't know you, but it seems you are very verse in KS.  are you the author of the site that is linked here often?

welcome to tpf.. , i would be awesome to get Kate Spade on the map , such a wonderful designer line.  im carrying my Blecker Street Paige this week, i love that bag so much!  So classy, nylon is nice and light, the tan leather handle looks lovely on the bLack, the animal print lining is beautiful , and the signature gold logo on the front .. so pretty..

haha.. listen to me.. i wish i had more Blecker street bags.!!


----------



## elviscostellofan

I am the author, yes.

I used to post here several years ago and just rediscovered the site recently after a long absence.  I mostly just post on eBay.

I look forward to "chatting" with you!

~Kat


----------



## PrincessFashion

elviscostellofan said:


> sara_g: Thanks so much for your kind thoughts. My "real life" job takes about 12 hours per day and I just do not have the time to update the website, and have not had the time for a few years. It makes me sad, too.
> 
> princessfashion: Your bag is most assuredly authentic. This is a "Claire" bag and I'd date it at 1999. I believe this is from the 1999 collection. There is no concern regarding the labels and zipper; these are all correct for a bag of this age. Enjoy!
> 
> Kat


 
Thanks for your input!


----------



## jerilee

Hi everyone, can you please help me find which of these, if any, are authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Kate-Spade-...bags?hash=item5d26188e7a&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-KATE-SPADE-...bags?hash=item1c0c6af4e8&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-BLAC...bags?hash=item2a00fa2b12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-KATE-SPADE-...bags?hash=item19b65af0f0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## sara_g

jerilee said:


> Hi everyone, can you please help me find which of these, if any, are authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Kate-Spade-...bags?hash=item5d26188e7a&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-KATE-SPADE-...bags?hash=item1c0c6af4e8&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-BLAC...bags?hash=item2a00fa2b12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-KATE-SPADE-...bags?hash=item19b65af0f0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



The 2nd and 3rd could use some clearer/closeup pictures, but all of them look authentic to me.


----------



## elviscostellofan

I concur, they are all authentic.

~Kat


----------



## orbaya

Can someone check out this Kate Spade diaper bag and give your opinion?  Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Kate-Spade-...ash=item5633ddedd6&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262


----------



## mzedith

orbaya said:


> Can someone check out this Kate Spade diaper bag and give your opinion? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Kate-Spade-...ash=item5633ddedd6&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262


 
Authentic , but the pics are Stock photos. seller seems to sell in bulk, so if you purchase the item.

the pics showing are more than likely not the bag your going to get.


----------



## orbaya

mzedith said:


> Authentic , but the pics are Stock photos. seller seems to sell in bulk, so if you purchase the item.
> 
> the pics showing are more than likely not the bag your going to get.



Thank you!  One more question is if they are stock photos and not of the bag I would actually get, how would I know that the seller wouldn't send me a fake one?


----------



## mzedith

orbaya said:


> Thank you! One more question is if they are stock photos and not of the bag I would actually get, how would I know that the seller wouldn't send me a fake one?


 
IMO? i like to see what i am buying, but that doesn't mean the seller would send you a fake bag.  bulk sellers don't seem to post pics of the actual item since it would appear to be a lot of work.  he has "3" available.

you can check his feedback and make a decision.  And return policy

you might check and see if the outlet has what your looking for:

http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-an...day-sale-addl-40-off-501245.html#post12436825

i don't see that classic Noel in the pics (scroll down that thread for the correct album link)

the team is awesome, and i am pretty sure they had that style at the beginning of Sept.  the Classic Noel is a great style. i have the Rain hat.. lol


----------



## orbaya

mzedith said:


> IMO? i like to see what i am buying, but that doesn't mean the seller would send you a fake bag.  bulk sellers don't seem to post pics of the actual item since it would appear to be a lot of work.  he has "3" available.
> 
> you can check his feedback and make a decision.  And return policy
> 
> you might check and see if the outlet has what your looking for:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-an...day-sale-addl-40-off-501245.html#post12436825
> 
> i don't see that classic Noel in the pics (scroll down that thread for the correct album link)
> 
> the team is awesome, and i am pretty sure they had that style at the beginning of Sept.  the Classic Noel is a great style. i have the Rain hat.. lol



Thanks again!  I would love it if they Classic Noel diaper bag in their outlet.  I didn't see it though in those pictures though.  Bummer!!

This ebay seller won't accept returns which I'm not too fond of.


----------



## mzedith

orbaya said:


> Thanks again! I would love it if they Classic Noel diaper bag in their outlet. I didn't see it though in those pictures though. Bummer!!
> 
> This ebay seller won't accept returns which I'm not too fond of.


 
i would call the outlet and ask if they have it.


----------



## elviscostellofan

Plus, don't forget that, to the extent you ever received a counterfeit, a seller's return policy is basically meaningless.  

I will also add that I have NEVER, EVER seen a convincing fake of the Classic Noel line.  Too many features to bother counterfeiting.  I really, really doubt you would receive a counterfeit Classic Noel (particularly one that wasn't COMPLETELY obviously fake).  It's not really a concern with this particular collection.  

I do agree with mzedith, though - there is something more "fulfilling," if you will, about purchasing something directly from the store (in addition to the fact that you are assured of authenticity).


----------



## ballet_russe

elviscostellofan said:


> Plus, don't forget that, to the extent you ever received a counterfeit, a seller's return policy is basically meaningless.
> 
> I will also add that I have NEVER, EVER seen a convincing fake of the Classic Noel line.  Too many features to bother counterfeiting.  I really, really doubt you would receive a counterfeit Classic Noel (particularly one that wasn't COMPLETELY obviously fake).  It's not really a concern with this particular collection.
> 
> I do agree with mzedith, though - there is something more "fulfilling," if you will, about purchasing something directly from the store (in addition to the fact that you are assured of authenticity).



Kat, great to see you here!!!

For those who have not heard of elviscostellofan, she is a celebrity on eBay for being the Kate Spade expert.


----------



## Kimmy2Shoes

I have never seen a key fob in a Kate Spade bag. However it has been a few months since I have peeked in a diaper bag. I own several Kate Spade handbags and have never seen this feature.


----------



## sara_g

Kimmy2Shoes said:


> I have never seen a key fob in a Kate Spade bag. However it has been a few months since I have peeked in a diaper bag. I own several Kate Spade handbags and have never seen this feature.



I'm a bit confused...are you asking for an authentication?  If so, a link or pictures would be much more helpful.  If you're commenting on the last authentication question, I don't see the key fob that you're mentioning.


----------



## elviscostellofan

Kimmy2Shoes said:


> I have never seen a key fob in a Kate Spade bag. However it has been a few months since I have peeked in a diaper bag. I own several Kate Spade handbags and have never seen this feature.


 
I'm not certain what is being asked here either, but certain diaper bags definitely have key fobs or clasps. The diaper bag in this eBay auction is an example: 370265477140


----------



## elviscostellofan

Hi ballet_russe!    Thank you for those nice sentiments!   ~Kat


----------



## asbb

I echo the sentiments voiced by ballet_russe!  I exchanged many emails with you back in the days when I was stalking the rainbow stripe bag.


----------



## LiYaH102

Hi experts~ Could anyone can take a look of this one?
Thanks heaps~!
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NEW-KATE-SPA...ash=item4ceb16469f&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262


----------



## elviscostellofan

LiYaH102 said:


> Hi experts~ Could anyone can take a look of this one?
> Thanks heaps~!
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NEW-KATE-SPA...ash=item4ceb16469f&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262


 
That is definitely an authentic handbag.  As a sidenote, catpeaks is a fantastic seller, and not just because she cites my website in her Kate Spade auctions!  har har  Lots of people on the eBay purse board have purchased from her and have had great experiences.


----------



## elviscostellofan

Darn it, now I'm looking through her dang auctions and see about 5 bags I want.  I am on a similar "no bags until 2010" ban.  ARRGH!!


----------



## mzedith

LiYaH102 said:


> Hi experts~ Could anyone can take a look of this one?
> Thanks heaps~!
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NEW-KATE-SPA...ash=item4ceb16469f&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262


 
wow.. that is really super cute!!!


----------



## sunshine79

Hi! I would really appreciate some help authenticating this Kate Spade handbag I got from a friend. Here are the pics:

http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy190/sunshine79pics/purses1018.jpg
http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy190/sunshine79pics/purses1021.jpg
http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy190/sunshine79pics/purses1028.jpg

Thanks so much!


----------



## sara_g

sunshine79 said:


> Hi! I would really appreciate some help authenticating this Kate Spade handbag I got from a friend. Here are the pics:
> 
> http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy190/sunshine79pics/purses1018.jpg
> http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy190/sunshine79pics/purses1021.jpg
> http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy190/sunshine79pics/purses1028.jpg
> 
> Thanks so much!



I will admit that I'm not an expert on nylon stuff (it's so hard to tell sometimes), but what I see looks good.  I believe this one should have  "made in indonesia" tag in it, so maybe look for that and attach a picture with that on it.  In general, whatever 'made in' tag you have (check inside the pocket and lining) would be helpful.


----------



## gridirongal

Can someone please authenticate these for me?  Thanks so much!!

1. http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Caro...bags?hash=item4148764ad5&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

2. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370265244963&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

3. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120467753080&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

4. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250468451019&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## sign_coach925T

gridirongal said:


> Can someone please authenticate these for me? Thanks so much!!
> 
> 1. http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Caro...bags?hash=item4148764ad5&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> 2. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370265244963&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 3. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120467753080&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 4. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250468451019&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 

I am not famliar with this bag ( it may be something form early 2000 nylon collection) but something looks off with the way the "kate spade" is stamped on side of bag. The the letter "t" & "e' dont look right.  hopefully some1 else can be of more assistance to you.


----------



## elviscostellofan

sunshine79 said:


> Hi! I would really appreciate some help authenticating this Kate Spade handbag I got from a friend. Here are the pics:
> 
> http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy190/sunshine79pics/purses1018.jpg
> http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy190/sunshine79pics/purses1021.jpg
> http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy190/sunshine79pics/purses1028.jpg
> 
> Thanks so much!


 
Sunshine79:  This is an authentic nylon Claire.


----------



## elviscostellofan

gridirongal said:


> Can someone please authenticate these for me? Thanks so much!!
> 
> 1. http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Caro...bags?hash=item4148764ad5&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> 2. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370265244963&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 3. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120467753080&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 4. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250468451019&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
gridirongal:  All 4 of these bags are authentic.


----------



## swatson

Good Afternoon! Would someone kindly visually authenticate the following for me:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260480213003&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT 

Much appreciated!


----------



## swatson

swatson said:


> Good Afternoon! Would someone kindly visually authenticate the following for me:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260480213003&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Much appreciated!



Update: since this post, I have had the bag authenticated by several Kate Spade staff on site (in the Kate Spade store itself). 

swatson


----------



## elviscostellofan

swatson said:


> Update: since this post, I have had the bag authenticated by several Kate Spade staff on site (in the Kate Spade store itself).
> 
> swatson


 
That's good news - and fortunately, they're correct!  I only mention this because I've known KS employees to be incorrect on occasion. One sales associate recently told a cautious eBayer that "all Kate Spade bags are made in China," and thus, her AUTHENTIC vintage KS with a Made in USA flag tag was counterfeit. There are many such stories. You're more likely to get an accurate answer with the post-2004 collections, as the interior tagging has remained more or less similar since then. 

~Kat


----------



## swatson

elviscostellofan said:


> That's good news - and fortunately, they're correct!  I only mention this because I've known KS employees to be incorrect on occasion. One sales associate recently told a cautious eBayer that "all Kate Spade bags are made in China," and thus, her AUTHENTIC vintage KS with a Made in USA flag tag was counterfeit. There are many such stories. You're more likely to get an accurate answer with the post-2004 collections, as the interior tagging has remained more or less similar since then.
> 
> ~Kat



Oh my, that is awful! I can only imagine the number of stories alike your friends  

Thank you for the "post-2004" tip! Very good to know. 

I compared the internal tagging (the KS logo - could feel the stitching of the tag itself inside the bag 'behind' the cloth interior and compared the Made in China tag and tags inside the zippered pocket w/ my Rita Wellsley) before taking it in to the KS store. The bag itself was from the 2008 collection, from what I was told and found on the Internet.

TY for your good cheers - it was funny as the SA came out and exclaimed to the whole store, "It's REAL!!!"  - it's a beautiful color!

swatson


----------



## nonamesleft

Hello ladies,

I am new to this forum after a little lurking on the blog. The most exciting thing has happened - I found out this weekend that I will be having a baby! My husband and I have been trying for only a few months and are so excited. I know it is really early, but am really keen on getting a great diaper bag! I have no idea what makes a good diaper bag, but have been doing some searching on ebay and came up with a few Kate Spade bags I like the look of (definitely the most important part of a diaper bag, right? ) them. My preference would be to get a Burberry, but they are so pricy and ebay does not seem to have a ready stock of them. So, I am hoping you can authenticate the Kate Spade bags I have found on ebay.  This one is $286.75 (CAD). 










I prefer the green pattern (Keswick) because of the colour, but am not sure it is as practical, but it is half the price ($146.07 CAD). The photo might be small, but the larger pictures are protected off ebay, so here is the link if you don't mind looking. 




http://cgi.ebay.ca/NEW-AUTHENTIC-KA...bags?hash=item27abf8568a&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Thanks for looking!


----------



## elviscostellofan

Both of these diaper bags pictured are authentic.  I personally LOVE the Keswick - I'd consider using that as a casual briefcase myself.  If you're only going to get one bag, though, I might go with the Noel pattern because it's probably a better year-round pattern.  I see Keswick and I see spring/summer (it is printed like wicker, after all).  Think about whether or not you'd see yourself carrying the Keswick in colder months.

HTH!

~Kat


----------



## ettaj

http://s889.photobucket.com/album






Can someone authenticate this kate spade. It does have the number tag inside the zippered pocket with the ksny also has YKK zipper. Also I would like to know the style of the bag. It looks like pebbled leather but is not soft leather. Has a tag on the inside made in china. The zipper pull has embossed kate spade new york.

Thanks


----------



## sara_g

ettaj said:


> http://s889.photobucket.com/album
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone authenticate this kate spade. It does have the number tag inside the zippered pocket with the ksny also has YKK zipper. Also I would like to know the style of the bag. It looks like pebbled leather but is not soft leather. Has a tag on the inside made in china. The zipper pull has embossed kate spade new york.
> 
> Thanks



Your link isn't working.  Try attaching it to a post using the "manage attachments" button from the 'additional options' part of the post.


----------



## ettaj

I am new and having problems with pics. Hope this works


----------



## ettaj

<a href="http://s889.photobucket.com/albums/ac100/zagzee/?action=view&current=100_1778.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac100/zagzee/100_1778.jpg" border="0" alt="ksbag"></a>

If more pics are needed, please let me know. Please help me authenticate this kate spade bag.


----------



## ettaj

">

">


----------



## elviscostellofan

This is definitely authentic.  It is a "Piper" from the Vienna collection.  This is a 2003 or 2004 bag.  I incorrectly identified it as one of the original Wellesley bags on the eBay message board, but your additional picture here of the strap attachment has helped me confirm that it is from the Vienna collection.  ~Kat


----------



## swatson

Hi Ladies - Please authenticate. TIA! 

Kate Spade Animal Print #1

Kate Spade Animal Print #2 

Kate Spade Animal Print #3

Kate Spade Animal Print #4

swatson


----------



## elviscostellofan

swatson said:


> Hi Ladies - Please authenticate. TIA!
> 
> Kate Spade Animal Print #1
> 
> Kate Spade Animal Print #2
> 
> Kate Spade Animal Print #3
> 
> Kate Spade Animal Print #4
> 
> swatson


 
#1 - No. Wrong print, fabric handles.

#2 - Hard to tell from the one fuzzy, dark photo, but I believe this one is authentic. The seller is WAY OFF on the original retail price though ($400???). Their asking price is very close to the original retail. 

#3 - Yes

#4 - Yes


----------



## aiyo

Hi all,

I dont know if this is the correct way to post. Pls advice.

I would like to purchase a union square opus from this seller. She told me she bought the bag at Camarillo Prime Outlets, she send me a copy of the receipt showing she bought it at Camarillo Prime Outlets.

Im not sure if the receipt is real. 

Can somebody please help me.

Should i buy from her?

Thanks


----------



## swatson

elviscostellofan said:


> #1 - No. Wrong print, fabric handles.
> 
> #2 - Hard to tell from the one fuzzy, dark photo, but I believe this one is authentic. The seller is WAY OFF on the original retail price though ($400???). Their asking price is very close to the original retail.
> 
> #3 - Yes
> 
> #4 - Yes



TY, elviscostellofan! You rang a few of my sentiments re: #1 & #2. 

swatson


----------



## elviscostellofan

aiyo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I dont know if this is the correct way to post. Pls advice.
> 
> I would like to purchase a union square opus from this seller. She told me she bought the bag at Camarillo Prime Outlets, she send me a copy of the receipt showing she bought it at Camarillo Prime Outlets.
> 
> Im not sure if the receipt is real.
> 
> Can somebody please help me.
> 
> Should i buy from her?
> 
> Thanks


 
Aiyo - What seller?  Are you referring to a particular eBay auction?

I will say that there is a Kate Spade outlet at Camarillo.  And you're unlikely to find a counterfeit Union Square Opus anywhere.  And I've never seen a fake receipt for a Kate Spade.  Fake LV receipts yes, but Kate Spade, no.  That said, I shan't recommend buying from any seller w/o reference to a specific auction.  I hope that helps your decision, though.

~Kat


----------



## aiyo

Hi,

Tks Kat for your advice.

Its from www.paylessdesignerbags.blogspot.com

Cheers


----------



## aiyo

Hi all, 

Ive attached some pics of the pink opus.

Can someone help me to see if this is authentic pls.

Thanks in advance !!!

Cheers


----------



## elviscostellofan

That's definitely an authentic bag.  Is the seller's price really $255?  You can find this bag NWT for about half that on eBay.....  but anyway, that's an authentic bag there.  

~Kat


----------



## Delivery

The colors are black and tan, inside lining is pink.  The only tag on the inside says "Made in Italy."   Measures about 13 inches wide, 8 inches high, and about 2-1/4 inches deep.  Thanks for your help!

http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/delivery7300/PICT3042-1.jpg
http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/delivery7300/PICT3048.jpg
http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/delivery7300/PICT3047-1.jpg
http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/delivery7300/PICT3045-1.jpg
http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/delivery7300/PICT3046.jpg

Melinda


----------



## elviscostellofan

Delivery said:


> The colors are black and tan, inside lining is pink. The only tag on the inside says "Made in Italy." Measures about 13 inches wide, 8 inches high, and about 2-1/4 inches deep. Thanks for your help!
> 
> http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/delivery7300/PICT3042-1.jpg
> http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/delivery7300/PICT3048.jpg
> http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/delivery7300/PICT3047-1.jpg
> http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/delivery7300/PICT3045-1.jpg
> http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/delivery7300/PICT3046.jpg
> 
> Melinda


 
Melinda - It's definitely authentic.  This is from the "Giraffe Faille" collection.  It's 10 years old and appears to be in great condition!

~Kat


----------



## Delivery

Kat--
Thanks for your expert help!
Melinda


----------



## swatson

Hi Ladies - 

Please authenticate. TIA! (I will have a nice animal print end of this year! )

Different animal print, Kate Spade #1

swatson


----------



## elviscostellofan

swatson said:


> Hi Ladies -
> 
> Please authenticate. TIA! (I will have a nice animal print end of this year! )
> 
> Different animal print, Kate Spade #1
> 
> swatson


 
That one is a definite YES!


----------



## elviscostellofan

laughingmoo - I don't think I've ever seen a "Posey" wallet without an ID window, but that isn't dispositive of anything.  I am not going to write off your wallet without seeing photographs.  Can you post photos, or a link to where you purchased the wallet?  Was it an eBay auction or from somewhere else?  There really are not a lot of fake KS wallets, so that's good...   If I can see it, I can tell you what it is.   

~Kat


----------



## Neri

Can anyone tell me if this could be real? The price makes me think it's too good to be true but I just don't know. I don't even know if this is a real style of bag.

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=30874539

Thank you!


----------



## elviscostellofan

Neri - That is definitely authentic.  It's nylon with Vachetta leather, a 2000 collection.  ~Kat


----------



## m371554

can anyone please tell me if these are real 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NEW-KATE-SPA...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item53dd9b6352

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/395-KATE-SPA...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item334b98f80e

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

....I REALLY want a tarrytown quinn! 

Also, the colour of the lining in all the bags are different...are they supposed to be? 

Thanks heaps!


----------



## elviscostellofan

m371554 said:


> can anyone please tell me if these are real
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NEW-KATE-SPA...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item53dd9b6352
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/395-KATE-SPA...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item334b98f80e
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> ....I REALLY want a tarrytown quinn!
> 
> Also, the colour of the lining in all the bags are different...are they supposed to be?
> 
> Thanks heaps!


 
These are all authentic.  The lining will vary on this collection, particularly from color to color.  This tends fo happen particularly on collections that span more than one season, as the Tarrytown does.  Notice also that some have the license plate label, and some have the metal KS noel logo (I personally prefer the latter).

Happy bidding!

Kat


----------



## valou23

It states boarskin in the description, but it doesn't look like boarskin...

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-KATE-SPADE-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item20adcd326f


Thanks in advance!


----------



## elviscostellofan

I don't think the New Canaan collection was boarskin either. I think it's textured calfskin. But, at any rate, the bag's definitely authentic!

~Kat


----------



## Neri

Thoughts on this one?

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=30678659

Thanks!


----------



## elviscostellofan

Neri said:


> Thoughts on this one?
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=30678659
> 
> Thanks!


 
That is definitely authentic.  It's a Granby Leather "Suzette."

~Kat


----------



## bagworldnewbie

Hello! May I request please for your help in authenticating this Kate Spade?

http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220503678073

Thanks so much


----------



## LaraLins

Whay you think about this: 

"Q. How can I be sure of the authenticity of the products?

A.  All of the items on this website are made from authentic materials and hardware. The difference is the products on this      
     website are not being shipped to MAJOR department stores and boutiques where they have to mark up the price to cover 
     their overhead expenses."

website: http://meiscloset.com/faq


----------



## elviscostellofan

bagworldnewbie said:


> Hello! May I request please for your help in authenticating this Kate Spade?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220503678073
> 
> Thanks so much


 
bagworldnewbie:  That is authentic.


----------



## almabebe

someone please help in authenticating this bag. TIA!


http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Kate-Spade-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4398a4de47


----------



## bagworldnewbie

elviscostellofan said:


> bagworldnewbie:  That is authentic.



Thanks so much!


----------



## swatson

Hi Girls - 

Still on the prowl for a fun animal print KS! Though, I think this one isn't real? IIRC, the handle would be leather and not textile?  TIA!

Item 1

swatson


----------



## bagworldnewbie

Hi ladies, may I request for your help in authenticating another Kate Spade bag? 

http://cgi.ebay.ph/AUTHENTIC-CANVAS...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item1c0d9dd9d3

Thanks!


----------



## elviscostellofan

almabebe said:


> someone please help in authenticating this bag. TIA!
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Kate-Spade-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4398a4de47


 
Almabebe - I always get nervous when sellers have multiple quantities, but the bag pictured is authentic, and I don't believe I've ever seen a convincing fake of that style anyway.

~Kat


----------



## elviscostellofan

swatson said:


> Hi Girls -
> 
> Still on the prowl for a fun animal print KS! Though, I think this one isn't real? IIRC, the handle would be leather and not textile? TIA!
> 
> Item 1
> 
> swatson


 
Sorry I am late answering - did you win it?  That's the faille giraffe print, so it will have fabric handles.  

~Kat


----------



## elviscostellofan

bagworldnewbie said:


> Hi ladies, may I request for your help in authenticating another Kate Spade bag?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/AUTHENTIC-CANVAS...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item1c0d9dd9d3
> 
> Thanks!


 
Bagworldnewbie - That is authentic.  It's a Vintage Stripe "Ruby" from 2003.

~Kat


----------



## bagworldnewbie

elviscostellofan said:


> Bagworldnewbie - That is authentic.  It's a Vintage Stripe "Ruby" from 2003.
> 
> ~Kat



Thanks Kat!


----------



## bagworldnewbie

Here's another one, seller says it's called a Kate Spade Majorca bag. 

http://cgi.ebay.ph/Kate-Spade-Major...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item20adfd3f17

Thanks!


----------



## MrsMammaGoose

^^ I'm pretty sure that one is authentic as well.


----------



## hushiez

Hi, would appreciate your kind help to authenticate this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Kate-Spade...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item518e2410e5

Thanks a lot!


----------



## elviscostellofan

hushiez said:


> Hi, would appreciate your kind help to authenticate this:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Kate-Spade...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item518e2410e5
> 
> Thanks a lot!


 
Hushiez - That is authentic.  I've actually purchased from that seller before and would recommend.

~Kat


----------



## hushiez

elviscostellofan said:


> Hushiez - That is authentic.  I've actually purchased from that seller before and would recommend.
> 
> ~Kat



That's very helpful. thanks!


----------



## missyling

Hi

Just got this KS Classic Noel Stevie and kinda in doubt if its authentic...

Will you please help?

Is this genuine and really "made in china"?

Thanks inadvance :kiss:


----------



## kristikate

missyling said:


> Hi
> 
> Just got this KS Classic Noel Stevie and kinda in doubt if its authentic...
> 
> Will you please help?
> 
> Is this genuine and really "made in china"?
> 
> Thanks inadvance :kiss:


 
That looks authentic to me. All of the new bags I've ordered directly from katespade.com this year have a Made in China tag.


----------



## missyling

hey dear, thanks for the advise..


----------



## swatson

Let's try this again - hopefully, I'm not irritating anyone w/ the print requests 

Giraffe Print

TY!

swatson .... who really needs to focus on completing holiday shopping for the fam


----------



## amkaja24

My consignment shop recently received a "kate spade" purse and before putting items on the floor we check authenticity. Please help me determine wether this kate spade is real. 

I have posted pictures below. just to note there is no label inside of this bag only a little white tag which reads "made in china" also the majority of the bag is cloth while the bottoms is leather.
Thank you. so much. I am stumped so i am now asking the professionals (you guys).
One last thing if you do believe it is fake could you please let me know how you came up with that just so I am able to explain that to the consigner. 

Thanx
http://picasaweb.google.com/amkaja24/MyPictures?feat=directlink


----------



## elviscostellofan

swatson said:


> Let's try this again - hopefully, I'm not irritating anyone w/ the print requests
> 
> Giraffe Print
> 
> TY!
> 
> swatson .... who really needs to focus on completing holiday shopping for the fam


 
DEFINITELY!  Nice price, too.


----------



## elviscostellofan

amkaja24 said:


> My consignment shop recently received a "kate spade" purse and before putting items on the floor we check authenticity. Please help me determine wether this kate spade is real.
> 
> I have posted pictures below. just to note there is no label inside of this bag only a little white tag which reads "made in china" also the majority of the bag is cloth while the bottoms is leather.
> Thank you. so much. I am stumped so i am now asking the professionals (you guys).
> One last thing if you do believe it is fake could you please let me know how you came up with that just so I am able to explain that to the consigner.
> 
> Thanx
> http://picasaweb.google.com/amkaja24/MyPictures?feat=directlink


 
Amkaja24:  I am glad you checked, because this is not an authentic Kate Spade.  It is a copy of the "Hatteras" collection from Fall, 2001.  The primary issue that jumped out at me first is that the Hatteras collection did not include a bag of this color.  This collection was originally made in Italy and would have a leather "Made in Italy" tag on the interior if authentic:
http://www.handbagobsessions.info/images/canvas/2001hatterassydneyinterior.jpg

The letters are also not the correct shape.  Here's the logo stamp from an authentic Hatteras to compare:

http://www.handbagobsessions.info/images/canvas/2001hatteraslogostamp.jpg

There are some additional issues, but those are the primary problems.  I hope that helps!

Kat


----------



## swatson

elviscostellofan said:


> DEFINITELY!  Nice price, too.



 YAY! TY!

swatson


----------



## 27oranges

Hello!  I know Kate Spade backpacks are pretty widely counterfeited, so I probably should have posted this before I made the purchase, but I was wondering what you guys think about this one.  I felt like it looked authentic, but I think it would be pretty easy to copy these, because they are so simple... Any thoughts?  I have asked the seller for the year and season of the item, but have not yet heard from her.  TIA 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=230397376764&view=img&tid=0


----------



## amkaja24

to: elviscostellofan (Kat)

 Wow. Thank you so much. the detail you provided was helpful beyond belief. God Bless 
-Amanda


----------



## bagworldnewbie

Hi, may I request for your help in authenticating the following Kate Spade bags:

http://cgi.ebay.ph/Kate-Spade-new-y...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item3a54aec5ca

http://cgi.ebay.ph/KATE-SPADE-handb...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item2303dd4236

http://cgi.ebay.ph/Authentic-KATE-S...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item3efa2f5af5

Thanks so much!


----------



## kristikate

27oranges said:


> Hello! I know Kate Spade backpacks are pretty widely counterfeited, so I probably should have posted this before I made the purchase, but I was wondering what you guys think about this one. I felt like it looked authentic, but I think it would be pretty easy to copy these, because they are so simple... Any thoughts? I have asked the seller for the year and season of the item, but have not yet heard from her. TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=230397376764&view=img&tid=0


 
Hm, the link isn't working for me. It says the item is no longer available for viewing.


----------



## swatson

I think this is the one I am going to go for, TIA girls!

Item: faux animal print

swatson


----------



## 27oranges

Sorry Kristikate, the link works for me, thanks for trying!  It arrived today and if it is a fake, it would fool Kate and Jack themselves. 

Bagworldnewbie, I would not buy a bag from someone with 0 feedback, and none of the bags you posted have enough photos, I would give a thumbs down to all 3.  Good luck and happy bag shopping!  

Swatson, very cute, I have some giraffe heels and I love them.


----------



## kristikate

27oranges said:


> Sorry Kristikate, the link works for me, thanks for trying! It arrived today and if it is a fake, it would fool Kate and Jack themselves.


 
That is definitely good news!


----------



## kristikate

bagworldnewbie said:


> Hi, may I request for your help in authenticating the following Kate Spade bags:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/Kate-Spade-new-y...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item3a54aec5ca
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/KATE-SPADE-handb...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item2303dd4236
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/Authentic-KATE-S...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item3efa2f5af5
> 
> Thanks so much!


 
Bag #2 and #3 I am not familiar with anything of this style. Bag #1 needs some better photos of the logo on the front of the bag, and photos of the inside.


----------



## elviscostellofan

bagworldnewbie said:


> Hi, may I request for your help in authenticating the following Kate Spade bags:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/Kate-Spade-new-y...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item3a54aec5ca
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/KATE-SPADE-handb...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item2303dd4236
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/Authentic-KATE-S...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item3efa2f5af5
> 
> Thanks so much!


 
The first and third bags are authentic, although I echo the advice regarding the third bag about thinking twice before purchasing a designed item from a brand new user.  The second bag is counterfeit.

~Kat


----------



## elviscostellofan

swatson said:


> I think this is the one I am going to go for, TIA girls!
> 
> Item: faux animal print
> 
> swatson


 

Totally rad!!!

I do want to make sure you know that this is not pony hair; it's just the regular faux fur giraffe. But the price is right!!


----------



## elviscostellofan

27oranges said:


> Sorry Kristikate, the link works for me, thanks for trying! It arrived today and if it is a fake, it would fool Kate and Jack themselves.
> 
> Bagworldnewbie, I would not buy a bag from someone with 0 feedback, and none of the bags you posted have enough photos, I would give a thumbs down to all 3. Good luck and happy bag shopping!
> 
> Swatson, very cute, I have some giraffe heels and I love them.


 
27oranges:  Your backpack is definitely authentic.   Great price.  Nice job!


----------



## almabebe

elviscostellofan said:


> Almabebe - I always get nervous when sellers have multiple quantities, but the bag pictured is authentic, and I don't believe I've ever seen a convincing fake of that style anyway.
> 
> ~Kat


 

thanks so much, Kat!


----------



## 27oranges

kristikate said:


> That is definitely good news!



I KNOW!  I'm so in love with it!


----------



## 27oranges

elviscostellofan said:


> 27oranges:  Your backpack is definitely authentic.   Great price.  Nice job!



Thank you for backing up my opinion.  I can almost always tell in person, but I second guess myself on photos.  Thanks for the help ladies.


----------



## aiyo

hi,

can someone pls help me to see if this is an authentic bag? thinking of getting it for a friend 

tks in advance


----------



## elviscostellofan

aiyo said:


> hi,
> 
> can someone pls help me to see if this is an authentic bag? thinking of getting it for a friend
> 
> tks in advance


 
Aiyo - This is authentic!


----------



## aiyo

tks elviscostellofan !!! Ure great !!!


----------



## swatson

Hi Girls - 

TIA Giraffe Take 5

Happy Turkey Dayyyy!

swatson


----------



## elviscostellofan

Yes - Did you win?

If not, here's another one (faux fur):

200411044264

Just found this and thought of you!  I don't know the seller or anything.  :sunnies


----------



## cantigal

Hi

I have recently bought the attached Kate Spade Classic Noel Stevie bag online. As i noticed that the seams (i.e.black glued line) of the handles are facing outside (refer to pic 1) whereas for those bags selling at the Kate Spade bontique, their handles' seams are actually facing inside. As such, could someone please help me to see if the bag is indeed authentic?

Thanks a lot

jENN


----------



## kristikate

cantigal said:


> Hi
> 
> I have recently bought the attached Kate Spade Classic Noel Stevie bag online. As i noticed that the seams (i.e.black glued line) of the handles are facing outside (refer to pic 1) whereas for those bags selling at the Kate Spade bontique, their handles' seams are actually facing inside. As such, could someone please help me to see if the bag is indeed authentic?
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> jENN


 
Looks good to me! I have a Gabi whose handles are the same style and the seams face out. I think it's just the way the handles meet in that joint.


----------



## cantigal

Hi Kristikate,

Thank you! 

Jenn


----------



## ceally

http://cgi.ebay.com.http://cgi.ebay...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_216?hash=item414b0ad980


can anyone help me verify if this is real?
also, i was wondering ( since i'm new to buying off ebay and all)
what should i be looking for in terms of verifying the auth of KS bags?
and also sellers/ scammers?

much thanks~


----------



## ceally

ceally said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.http://cgi.ebay...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_216?hash=item414b0ad980
> 
> 
> can anyone help me verify if this is real?
> also, i was wondering ( since i'm new to buying off ebay and all)
> what should i be looking for in terms of verifying the auth of KS bags?
> and also sellers/ scammers?
> 
> much thanks~




heres the link -

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/KATE-SPADE-C...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_216?hash=item414b0ad980


----------



## elviscostellofan

ceally said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.http://cgi.ebay...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_216?hash=item414b0ad980
> 
> 
> can anyone help me verify if this is real?
> also, i was wondering ( since i'm new to buying off ebay and all)
> what should i be looking for in terms of verifying the auth of KS bags?
> and also sellers/ scammers?
> 
> much thanks~


 
The handbag pictured is definitely authentic.

I notice the seller you're asking about is in Singapore.  I highly recommend sellers catspeaks and mderogers although there are lots of good sellers - although these ladies are in the U.S. so I don't know if that is a problem for you.  Until you are really familiar with Kate Spade product I'd also recommend obtaining an authentication prior to purchasing - at least we can steer you away from counterfeits.  I always say "the bag pictured is authentic" because there is no 100% way to guarantee that you will actually receive that bag.... but at least we can eliminate the ones that are definitely fake!  It's not always dependent on feedback either - plenty of powersellers try to sell cheap fakes; on the other hand, I have a beautiful authentic bag on my watchlist right now from a seller with 2 feedbacks.  

Hope that helps!

Kat


----------



## kristikate

elviscostellofan said:


> I highly recommend sellers catspeaks and mderogers although there are lots of good sellers - although these ladies are in the U.S. so I don't know if that is a problem for you.


 
Second the recommendation for *mderogers*. I've ordered several handbags from this seller and have never been disappointed!


----------



## saribou13

can anyone help me verify if the following bags are real:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290376793171&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120501978042&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290376749012&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

also, i've noticed w/ the stevie bags (like bag #3), that on the part of the handle that sort of attaches the handle to the rest of the bag - some of them have the stitching on the outside of the handle, and some have the stitching on the inside of the handle - which is correct?

thanks!


----------



## elviscostellofan

saribou13 said:


> can anyone help me verify if the following bags are real:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290376793171&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120501978042&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290376749012&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> also, i've noticed w/ the stevie bags (like bag #3), that on the part of the handle that sort of attaches the handle to the rest of the bag - some of them have the stitching on the outside of the handle, and some have the stitching on the inside of the handle - which is correct?
> 
> thanks!


 
Saribou13:  All of these bags are authentic.  The seller of the first and third bags, mderogers, is one of my favorite sellers.

With respect to the Stevie bags, both are correct.

HTH,

Kat


----------



## saribou13

thanks so much!  i try to screen them for errors as much as possible.. but since i'm a relative novice to this whole arena (hoping for my 3rd ebay kate spade bag soon!), it always helps to check with others


----------



## ceally

elviscostellofan said:


> The handbag pictured is definitely authentic.
> 
> Until you are really familiar with Kate Spade product I'd also recommend obtaining an authentication prior to purchasing - at least we can steer you away from counterfeits.



thanks for the reply hun!
would the carecard be sufficient? are there any other ways to verify?
serial no perhaps?


----------



## elviscostellofan

ceally said:


> thanks for the reply hun!
> would the carecard be sufficient? are there any other ways to verify?
> serial no perhaps?


 
No - It's very easy to take a carecard out of an authentic bag and pair it with a counterfeit one.  Back in the early 00's when used Kate Spade bags were much more high dollar on eBay, you'd see this all the time.  This was especially true when the care cards were white cardstock with green writing - very easy to replicate with a color copier and a piece of cardstock.  Fortunately at least they can't be made easily at a Kinko's these days.

Kate Spade bags actually do not have serial numbers either.  They usually have a production number with a small piece of metallic thread running through the end that, if you look with a magnifier, says "kate spade" on it.  I've never seen a counterfeit with this feature, but there are plenty of authentic Kate Spade bags that do not have it.  

The best way to discern authentic from fake Kate Spade bags is to be very conscientous about looking at the label.  But there really are no "superfakes" as there are with Louis Vuitton.  Once you become generally familiar with authentic Kate Spade styles, it's not that difficult to spot a fake.  They usually just have a weird look to them.  Lots of strange stripe combinations with black fabric handles, for instance.  

You can check out my website to peruse the vintage collections - bear in mind though that some of the information on authentication is  out of date.  I haven't updated it since 2005.  However, most of the info about fakes is still true - like, there ARE NO AUTHENTIC CHERRY PRINTS!

http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info

I always say, though, that reading my website is NOT a substitute for authentication in any way (unless, of course, you have a cherry print) so feel free to ask here or on the eBay message boards.

~Kat


----------



## saribou13

your website was the main guide i used to purchasing my first kate spade bag in 2007!  i am kind of in an online version of celebrity star-struck-ness right now


----------



## elviscostellofan

saribou13 said:


> your website was the main guide i used to purchasing my first kate spade bag in 2007! i am kind of in an online version of celebrity star-struck-ness right now


 
Awww, that is so sweet!  I'm glad that old website is still helping people out.  I just wish I had time to update it!


----------



## saribou13

yea that would be awesome, if you did, but i can understand time constraints!

so i lost the bid on the bag i wanted at the last second... by 23 cents, no less!  
so now i need some more help!  

how about this one:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230410053592&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
(same seller that you like)

there is also the same bag being offered by another seller... i am wondering if there are any differences btwn these two bags that i may be missing.  one thing i noticed was a tag on the inside of the bag, but that could just be due to angle of photograph... however, both of these could be real.  it can be really hard to tell!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300373719693&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123


----------



## kristikate

saribou13 said:


> yea that would be awesome, if you did, but i can understand time constraints!
> 
> so i lost the bid on the bag i wanted at the last second... by 23 cents, no less!
> so now i need some more help!
> 
> how about this one:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230410053592&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> (same seller that you like)
> 
> there is also the same bag being offered by another seller... i am wondering if there are any differences btwn these two bags that i may be missing. one thing i noticed was a tag on the inside of the bag, but that could just be due to angle of photograph... however, both of these could be real. it can be really hard to tell!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300373719693&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123


 
Those are both authentic! 

I HATE the feeling after losing a bid by less than $1!!


----------



## elviscostellofan

saribou13 said:


> yea that would be awesome, if you did, but i can understand time constraints!
> 
> so i lost the bid on the bag i wanted at the last second... by 23 cents, no less!
> so now i need some more help!
> 
> how about this one:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230410053592&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> (same seller that you like)
> 
> there is also the same bag being offered by another seller... i am wondering if there are any differences btwn these two bags that i may be missing. one thing i noticed was a tag on the inside of the bag, but that could just be due to angle of photograph... however, both of these could be real. it can be really hard to tell!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300373719693&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123


 
Ya, these are identical bags.  ~Kat


----------



## CrazyHandbagz

Hi. Pls. help to authenticate this kate spade. Thks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280436595687&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## kristikate

CrazyHandbagz said:


> Hi. Pls. help to authenticate this kate spade. Thks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280436595687&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
Yes, this is authentic.


----------



## Shochu

Hi,

I'm poor and always wanted a classic Kate Spade bag.

This is used but the price seems too good. also the seller doesn't know the name of the actual line. What do you guys think? Thanks so much!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220521094069&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


----------



## Shochu

Hey! ElvisCostelloFan!!! Aren't you on the Ebay message boards??? What a small world lol


----------



## kristikate

Shochu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm poor and always wanted a classic Kate Spade bag.
> 
> This is used but the price seems too good. also the seller doesn't know the name of the actual line. What do you guys think? Thanks so much!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220521094069&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


 
The bag is a Sam, and I have a black one directly from katespade.com. I don't think that one is authentic.  In my experience, Sams are the most counterfeited Kate Spade on eBay. If you wait for a good sale on Katespade.com, they usually have Sams for around $80.


----------



## ballet_russe

Shochu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm poor and always wanted a classic Kate Spade bag.
> 
> This is used but the price seems too good. also the seller doesn't know the name of the actual line. What do you guys think? Thanks so much!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220521094069&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123



It's a "Sam" bag from the Nylon collection. Yes, there are fakes, but there are also real Sams on eBay because they used to be very popular. I do not see any red flags but cannot be sure because the photos are not very detailed. 

Please wait for ElvisCostelloFan to give her opinion.


----------



## Shochu

this is a sam too but not a good photo. any opinions?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Leather-K...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item230434ad2c


----------



## elviscostellofan

Shochu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm poor and always wanted a classic Kate Spade bag.
> 
> This is used but the price seems too good. also the seller doesn't know the name of the actual line. What do you guys think? Thanks so much!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220521094069&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


 
I clicked on this auction and thought to myself - "I know I have seen this before."  Then I realized it was on the eBay board!  HAHA!

Anyway, if you read my post on eBay you already know it is authentic, but in case anyone else is interested, it definitely is authentic.  I'd date this one around 2000-2001 based on the label, country of origin, and the dustbag that comes with it.

~Kat


----------



## elviscostellofan

Shochu said:


> this is a sam too but not a good photo. any opinions?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Leather-K...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item230434ad2c


 
You may have already gotten my email through eBay but if not, this one is also authentic.  This is the Boarskin Sam - again, 2000-2001.  This leather will not be destructed, it's awesome.  You may still be able to replace that missing metal foot through KS customer service.


----------



## kristikate

elviscostellofan said:


> I clicked on this auction and thought to myself - "I know I have seen this before." Then I realized it was on the eBay board! HAHA!
> 
> Anyway, if you read my post on eBay you already know it is authentic, but in case anyone else is interested, it definitely is authentic. I'd date this one around 2000-2001 based on the label, country of origin, and the dustbag that comes with it.
> 
> ~Kat


 
Thanks for your expertise, Kat. I have a newer Sam so I was wondering about the lack of the KS tag on the interior pocket. 

Sorry, Shochu! Like I said, I'm not too familiar with older KS...


----------



## CrazyHandbagz

kristikate said:


> Yes, this is authentic.




Thanks Kristikate! You guys are awesome!


----------



## swatson

elviscostellofan said:


> ]
> You can check out my website to peruse the vintage collections - bear in mind though that some of the information on authentication is  out of date.  I haven't updated it since 2005.  However, most of the info about fakes is still true - like, there ARE NO AUTHENTIC CHERRY PRINTS!
> 
> http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info
> 
> I always say, though, that reading my website is NOT a substitute for authentication in any way (unless, of course, you have a cherry print) so feel free to ask here or on the eBay message boards.
> 
> ~Kat



OMG!!!  I TOTALLY checked your site MANY MANY times before becoming a member here at tPf! Well done, Kat and very much appreciated for those alike me who were searching for visuals vs (just) descriptions!

swatson


----------



## meego

This feels like real leather and the embossed logo looks real. There is no logo on the inside...

sorry about the quality of photos 3 & 4. I couldn't get them to upload unless I decreased the quality.


----------



## saribou13

i have a general question about buying bags from ebay - where do these regular sellers get all these designer bags from anyway?  how can they sell them so cheaply??  that's the part that i'm wondering about... thanks!


----------



## ballet_russe

^ Some people sell their own collections. I also have been to the Kate Spade outlet, and I think the bags are rather inexpensive there. (Disclaimer: I am not selling Kate Spade!)


----------



## queen.asli

welcome

please http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-kate-spade-416419.html

I have not tried this myself, but I know you can upload big photos to photobucket.com and copy/paste the link to the photobucket here


----------



## kristikate

meego said:


> This feels like real leather and the embossed logo looks real. There is no logo on the inside...
> 
> sorry about the quality of photos 3 & 4. I couldn't get them to upload unless I decreased the quality.


 
Could you try loading pictures 3 and 4 to Photobucket as advised above? I don't see any red flags, but I'm not sure about the line of this bag. You should wait for Kat's opinion.


----------



## elviscostellofan

meego said:


> This feels like real leather and the embossed logo looks real. There is no logo on the inside...
> 
> sorry about the quality of photos 3 & 4. I couldn't get them to upload unless I decreased the quality.


 
Meego - This is not an authentic bag, although it's a rather common fake (leather tote with "pinking shear" edging).  I don't know why it's so common, as it does not resemble an authentic collection.  But, in any event, Kate Spade did not make this bag.  Did you purchase this on eBay?  Do you need assistance getting your money back?  

-Kat


----------



## ambrummer

saribou~  I sold Coach and Kate Spade on Ebay for a LOOOONG time... it's just not as good of business any more with the economy the way it is.  But as stated before, the outlet malls is thebest place to look.  Sale racks, TJ Maxx on occasion (rare occasion... ) are all good places to find great deals that you can make some money off of.  

Aaron


----------



## shmilyso

http://cgi.ebay.ph/KATE-SPADE-NYLON...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item2ea9e8fef7


Thanks


----------



## elviscostellofan

shmilyso said:


> http://cgi.ebay.ph/KATE-SPADE-NYLON...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item2ea9e8fef7
> 
> 
> Thanks


 
It is!


----------



## hersheygirl

Hi-I recently bought this Kate Spade, I am not that familiar with this Designer if someone could help authenticate I would appreciate: 

http://s1017.photobucket.com/albums/af299/hersheygirl007/

Thank you


----------



## kristikate

hersheygirl said:


> Hi-I recently bought this Kate Spade, I am not that familiar with this Designer if someone could help authenticate I would appreciate:
> 
> http://s1017.photobucket.com/albums/af299/hersheygirl007/
> 
> Thank you


 
It's authentic.


----------



## hersheygirl

kristikate said:


> It's authentic.


 Thank you, I think it is from the hatteras(sp ?) collection, do you know what style or collection it might be from, it is a few years old, any help is appreciated.


----------



## kristikate

hersheygirl said:


> Thank you, I think it is from the hatteras(sp ?) collection, do you know what style or collection it might be from, it is a few years old, any help is appreciated.


 
I am not familiar with that line. Kat (*elviscostellofan)* will probably know.


----------



## ItzBellaDuh

can sonmeone tell me if this is real or fake?

thanks!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/with..._Spade_Tote_in_Excellent___Like_New_Condition


----------



## kristikate

ItzBellaDuh said:


> can sonmeone tell me if this is real or fake?
> 
> thanks!
> 
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/with..._Spade_Tote_in_Excellent___Like_New_Condition


 
The pictures aren't great, but I've never seen a Kate Spade with that lining.


----------



## elviscostellofan

kristikate said:


> I am not familiar with that line. Kat (*elviscostellofan)* will probably know.


 
Yes - That's a Hatteras Sydney.


----------



## elviscostellofan

ItzBellaDuh said:


> can sonmeone tell me if this is real or fake?
> 
> thanks!
> 
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/with..._Spade_Tote_in_Excellent___Like_New_Condition


 
That is unquestionably counterfeit.


----------



## ItzBellaDuh

thank you


----------



## yoshimax

I have the original Kate Spade Black Nylon Tote and it sure does not look like that. I actually have it posted on Bonanzle right now. You can check it out. I bought it at Saks Fifth when it first came out and it is the larger size. That's true about the lining, I have not seen that lining at least in this style but I don't really own any other Kate Spade bag but this black one.


----------



## runner22

Item: Kate Spade Claire
Seller: vivi813
Link: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/vivi813/items/Price_drop__100__authentic_Kate_Spade_Claire_bag_tPFer_
Comments: Authentic? Thanks!


----------



## kristikate

runner22 said:


> Item: Kate Spade Claire
> Seller: vivi813
> Link: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/vivi813/items/Price_drop__100__authentic_Kate_Spade_Claire_bag_tPFer_
> Comments: Authentic? Thanks!


 
Authentic, and a classic!


----------



## runner22

kristikate said:


> Authentic, and a classic!



Thank you! I know nothing about KS but this bag looks great.

Do you have any idea about how old it is?


----------



## kristikate

runner22 said:


> Thank you! I know nothing about KS but this bag looks great.
> 
> Do you have any idea about how old it is?


 
I'm not sure when the original Nylon collection came out, but it's been around for awhile. I got a new Sam early last year from the website, so it's been available off and on. The last time I saw a Claire for retail was in 2005. The bag in your post is in excellent shape!


----------



## runner22

kristikate said:


> I'm not sure when the original Nylon collection came out, but it's been around for awhile. I got a new Sam early last year from the website, so it's been available off and on. The last time I saw a Claire for retail was in 2005. The bag in your post is in excellent shape!



Thanks for the info. I'm super excited about getting it!


----------



## poppy123

Would be grateful for your help in authenticating this please!
According to the seller it's a Kate Spade Noel Benjamin and is the only pic I have at the moment. Thanks!


----------



## kristikate

poppy123 said:


> Would be grateful for your help in authenticating this please!
> According to the seller it's a Kate Spade Noel Benjamin and is the only pic I have at the moment. Thanks!


 
Yes, it's authentic! The Noel is my favorite KS pattern.


----------



## poppy123

kristikate said:


> Yes, it's authentic! The Noel is my favorite KS pattern.


 
Thank lots! I like it too.


----------



## cats3andabug

Looks like they tried to combine a fake Kate Spade with a fake Burberry.  That's a fake for sure.


----------



## LisaGArtist

I got this bag @ a thrift store. I live in a wealthy area so I would not be shocked if someone tossed a KS bag ... I don't do anything FAUX but fur so... from the best of my research what I have found is faux.  The label looks authentic but I read it is the straps that are the dead giveaway. I am not a pro @ KS's work or archives ... FAUX? OR GOOD 2 GO?

http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s169/Miss_Mojo_Risin/DSC09961.jpg

http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s169/Miss_Mojo_Risin/DSC09956.jpg

http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s169/Miss_Mojo_Risin/DSC09962.jpg

http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s169/Miss_Mojo_Risin/DSC09963.jpg

http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s169/Miss_Mojo_Risin/DSC09966.jpg

Thanks ladies
XOXOXXOXO


----------



## kristikate

LisaGArtist said:


> I got this bag @ a thrift store. I live in a wealthy area so I would not be shocked if someone tossed a KS bag ... I don't do anything FAUX but fur so... from the best of my research what I have found is faux. The label looks authentic but I read it is the straps that are the dead giveaway. I am not a pro @ KS's work or archives ... FAUX? OR GOOD 2 GO?
> 
> http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s169/Miss_Mojo_Risin/DSC09961.jpg
> 
> http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s169/Miss_Mojo_Risin/DSC09956.jpg
> 
> http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s169/Miss_Mojo_Risin/DSC09962.jpg
> 
> http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s169/Miss_Mojo_Risin/DSC09963.jpg
> 
> http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s169/Miss_Mojo_Risin/DSC09966.jpg
> 
> Thanks ladies
> XOXOXXOXO


 
Sorry, fake.


----------



## LisaGArtist

Thanks for confirming that for me . What are the tell tale signs you see so I can beware in the future.


----------



## kristikate

LisaGArtist said:


> Thanks for confirming that for me . What are the tell tale signs you see so I can beware in the future.


 
Definitely the straps, as you already noticed. Also, the "p" on the label is way too big and too close to the "s", and the inside tag that says USA is completely wrong. 

Have you checked out Kat's site ihatecounterfeitbags.info? There is a plethera of info on the labels, the 'made in' tags, fabrics, etc. It's a great place for research!


----------



## elviscostellofan

LisaGArtist said:


> Thanks for confirming that for me . What are the tell tale signs you see so I can beware in the future.


 
Another issue, which you wouldn't necessarily know unless you are a long-time collector, is that Kate Spade has never used this particular stripe fabric/color combination on any collection.  

~Kat


----------



## ~meowgirl~

Please authenticate this Kate Spade, thx.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...791601&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4246wt_992


----------



## NicoleMaki

I came across this bag on ebay, is anyone able to authenticate it? Should I ask for closer pictures of the labels? Thanks!! 

Here is the link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Black-Nylon-Tote-Diaper-Bag_W0QQitemZ300388536730QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f08d519a


----------



## kristikate

~meowgirl~ said:


> Please authenticate this Kate Spade, thx.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...791601&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4246wt_992


 
I would want to see a close up of the label, and the inside "Made in" tag. Nylons are hard to be sure of without seeing those tags.


----------



## kristikate

NicoleMaki said:


> I came across this bag on ebay, is anyone able to authenticate it? Should I ask for closer pictures of the labels? Thanks!!
> 
> Here is the link:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Blac...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f08d519a


 
I think this looks okay, but I would ask for a picture of the "Made in" tag from the inside just to be sure.


----------



## NicoleMaki

Thanks so much! I am contacting the seller to ask for some close up pictures, and I'll post them soon.


----------



## ~meowgirl~

Thank you I will also be asking the seller for additional pics.


----------



## elviscostellofan

~meowgirl~ said:


> Please authenticate this Kate Spade, thx.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...791601&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4246wt_992


 

Meowgirl - This is authentic.  It's an older one - a "Carol," I think.


----------



## elviscostellofan

kristikate said:


> I would want to see a close up of the label, and the inside "Made in" tag. Nylons are hard to be sure of without seeing those tags.


 
kristikate - If you scroll to the side, the seller did provide a close-up of the label.  It took me a minute to figure out where the pictures were on that listing!


----------



## elviscostellofan

NicoleMaki said:


> I came across this bag on ebay, is anyone able to authenticate it? Should I ask for closer pictures of the labels? Thanks!!
> 
> Here is the link:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Blac...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f08d519a


 
Also authentic.... don't ask me how I can tell from that fuzzy photo of the internal tag, but I can.  Looked at too many pictures over the past decade, I guess!  

~Kat


----------



## kristikate

elviscostellofan said:


> Also authentic.... don't ask me how I can tell from that fuzzy photo of the internal tag, but I can. Looked at too many pictures over the past decade, I guess!
> 
> ~Kat


 
Definitely! HA  

I would only be concerned since I've seen real labels glued onto fake bags.


----------



## ~meowgirl~

elviscostellofan said:


> Meowgirl - This is authentic.  It's an older one - a "Carol," I think.



thank you so much for you help


----------



## littleocti

hi there, can someone help me authenticate this please? thanks much!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380176676895&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## kristikate

littleocti said:


> hi there, can someone help me authenticate this please? thanks much!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380176676895&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
Authentic from a great seller.


----------



## littleocti

hi there, thanks so much for the affirmation. I was a little worried cos the word "kate spade" on the front of the bag seems crooked. Do you think it is of any worry? This is my first time buying off from ebay, so im a little worried. thanks much!


----------



## littleocti

kristikate said:


> Authentic from a great seller.


hi there, thanks so much for the affirmation. I was a little worried cos the word "kate spade" on the front of the bag seems crooked. Do you think it is of any worry? This is my first time buying off from ebay, so im a little worried. thanks much!


----------



## kristikate

littleocti said:


> hi there, thanks so much for the affirmation. I was a little worried cos the word "kate spade" on the front of the bag seems crooked. Do you think it is of any worry? This is my first time buying off from ebay, so im a little worried. thanks much!


 
I think it looks that way due to the angle of the bow. I am 100% certain this is authentic not only by the way it looks on the outside and inside but also becuase *mderogers* is a very reliable and trustworthy seller of authentic Kate Spade bags. I've been buying from her for about 5 years now. Buy with confidence!


----------



## littleocti

kristikate said:


> Authentic from a great seller.


 


kristikate said:


> I think it looks that way due to the angle of the bow. I am 100% certain this is authentic not only by the way it looks on the outside and inside but also becuase *mderogers* is a very reliable and trustworthy seller of authentic Kate Spade bags. I've been buying from her for about 5 years now. Buy with confidence!


 
thanks so much for the affirmation!  Appreciate it lots!


----------



## jakelord

Hello everyone can someone tell me a

bout these bags and are they any good thanks.. and what are they worth again thanks ..


----------



## kristikate

jakelord said:


> Hello everyone can someone tell me a
> 
> bout these bags and are they any good thanks.. and what are they worth again thanks ..


 
Sorry, those both appear to be fake. Both labels are wrong and the stitching on the black bag is not consistent with authentic KS.


----------



## elviscostellofan

jakelord said:


> Hello everyone can someone tell me a
> 
> bout these bags and are they any good thanks.. and what are they worth again thanks ..


 
kristikate is quite right; they are both counterfeits.


----------



## FuturePigeon

I purchased it a few years ago from a consignment shop before I knew about a website where wonderful knowledgeable people could tell you whether it's real or not.  Specifically, I was wondering if anyone knew the "name" or style for this purse.

Notes:  The purse feels like patent leather, the leopard print is actually a hologram.  Kate Spade is stamped into the bag, but the only tag hat I can find inside says "made in china".  I can produce more pics if you need more info.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## kristikate

FuturePigeon said:


> I purchased it a few years ago from a consignment shop before I knew about a website where wonderful knowledgeable people could tell you whether it's real or not. Specifically, I was wondering if anyone knew the "name" or style for this purse.
> 
> Notes: The purse feels like patent leather, the leopard print is actually a hologram. Kate Spade is stamped into the bag, but the only tag hat I can find inside says "made in china". I can produce more pics if you need more info. Thank you in advance!


 

Hm, I'm not at all familiar with this bag. Could you post a picture of the inside tag? Also, a close up of the front logo without the flash might be helpful.


----------



## FuturePigeon

Thank you so much for your help KristiKate.  I've been wondering about this for years, but never had the resources available to ask.

Here are two better pictures:


----------



## kristikate

FuturePigeon said:


> Thank you so much for your help KristiKate. I've been wondering about this for years, but never had the resources available to ask.
> 
> Here are two better pictures:


 
Sorry, but I do not think this is authentic. The inside tag looks wrong, even for a made in China tag. The stamp looks off, also. 

However, I would wait for Kat to confirm.


----------



## FuturePigeon

C'est la vie.  I purchased another "Kate Spade" in nylon from the same consignment shop.  It's minorly frustrating, but I've gotten good use out of these bags over the years.

At least now I know not to sell these bags as an authentic in the future.  Thank you so much!


----------



## elviscostellofan

kristikate said:


> Sorry, but I do not think this is authentic. The inside tag looks wrong, even for a made in China tag. The stamp looks off, also.
> 
> However, I would wait for Kat to confirm.


 
Right again - it is definitely a counterfeit. Kate Spade never designed a collection that looks like this.

-Kat


----------



## FuturePigeon

Thank you both for the information.  Next time, I'll post BEFORE I buy!


----------



## CrazyBaker

Hi. I'm looking at this bag for my mother. It's from a local seller. Does this look like an authenticate Kate Spade? I really don't know anything about her bags. Thanks!


----------



## kristikate

CrazyBaker said:


> Hi. I'm looking at this bag for my mother. It's from a local seller. Does this look like an authenticate Kate Spade? I really don't know anything about her bags. Thanks!


 
Yes, that is an authentic Nylon Sam.


----------



## CrazyBaker

Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## ziljeh

Hi! Great site! Can you tell me if this is authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200430699830&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## kristikate

ziljeh said:


> Hi! Great site! Can you tell me if this is authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200430699830&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thank you!


 
Authentic.


----------



## kristikate

CrazyBaker said:


> Thank you so much for your time!


 
No problem!


----------



## kristikate

xuanyuanzhen said:


> *xxx
> please do not quote spam, makes twice as much work for us! *


 
reported


----------



## tootsiecooper

Can someone authenticate this one?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-West...itu=UCI&otn=2&ps=63&clkid=7569814242442755164
tia


----------



## kristikate

tootsiecooper said:


> Can someone authenticate this one?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-West...itu=UCI&otn=2&ps=63&clkid=7569814242442755164
> tia


 
Yes.


----------



## tootsiecooper

Thank you!


----------



## bmarie11

hi everybody -  can someone authenticate this for me?  it looks like satin.  thank you!   bobbie


----------



## kristikate

bmarie11 said:


> hi everybody - can someone authenticate this for me? it looks like satin. thank you! bobbie


 
Sorry, but that is not authentic. The front logo and the country of origin tag are wrong.


----------



## bmarie11

thank you!   i had just read that the real kate spade made in usa tag has all letters below the flag,  not half above and half below.   b


----------



## abitzberger

Hello! I was wondering if this is an authentic bag? I have been dying for this bag! Thanks! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-kate-spade-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0fed27fe


----------



## kristikate

abitzberger said:


> Hello! I was wondering if this is an authentic bag? I have been dying for this bag! Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-kate-spade-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0fed27fe


 
Authentic!


----------



## abitzberger

Thank you! I just bought it! Yay! 



kristikate said:


> Authentic!


----------



## What4

I just read through ihatecounterfeitbags.info. Thank you so much for providing such wonderful information! I think this bag is authentic, but I would appreciate a second opinion. The labels look good to me, but I'm a novice. Thank you for your help!


----------



## What4

Here are some more photos. 





What4 said:


> I just read through ihatecounterfeitbags.info. Thank you so much for providing such wonderful information! I think this bag is authentic, but I would appreciate a second opinion. The labels look good to me, but I'm a novice. Thank you for your help!


----------



## mayasyl

The Seller is reputable
But I just wondering the stevie line
Mine have the word "Kate Spade" at the bottom
This one don't have. They said every limited edition don't have word kate spade in the bottom. Is it authentic?
Because I really love their collection and would buy one someday from them.
I want to be confident before I buy.


----------



## kristikate

What4 said:


> Here are some more photos.


 
Looks good.   

I think it's a nylon Sydney. Kat may be able to verify the actual name of the bag.


----------



## kristikate

mayasyl said:


> The Seller is reputable
> But I just wondering the stevie line
> Mine have the word "Kate Spade" at the bottom
> This one don't have. They said every limited edition don't have word kate spade in the bottom. Is it authentic?
> Because I really love their collection and would buy one someday from them.
> I want to be confident before I buy.


 
I think this is okay, but I would wait for Kat to confirm. Close ups of the front lable would be helpful, as well as the inside of the bag. I don't think I've ever seen a Noel counterfeit.


----------



## bluelittletulip

hi, can you help me to authenticate this.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-navy...&ps=63&clkid=7756633484716369483#ht_962wt_939

http://cgi.ebay.com.my/NEW-NWT-Kate...WH_Handbags?hash=item58860427c0#ht_1252wt_939

thank you.


----------



## kristikate

bluelittletulip said:


> hi, can you help me to authenticate this.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-navy...&ps=63&clkid=7756633484716369483#ht_962wt_939
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.my/NEW-NWT-Kate...WH_Handbags?hash=item58860427c0#ht_1252wt_939
> 
> thank you.


 
They are both authentic.


----------



## bluelittletulip

kristikate said:


> They are both authentic.


Thank you !!


----------



## elviscostellofan

kristikate said:


> Looks good.
> 
> I think it's a nylon Sydney. Kat may be able to verify the actual name of the bag.


 

"Amy"


----------



## elviscostellofan

mayasyl said:


> The Seller is reputable
> But I just wondering the stevie line
> Mine have the word "Kate Spade" at the bottom
> This one don't have. They said every limited edition don't have word kate spade in the bottom. Is it authentic?
> Because I really love their collection and would buy one someday from them.
> I want to be confident before I buy.


 
This is a Noel "Puntino" Stevie bag.  It is authentic.

~Kat


----------



## Lovelyapples

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160401515638&ssPageName=ADME:B:BCA:US:1123

Hi,

I have just purchased this bag based on the pictures provided and it seems fine to me. Am I correct? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## kristikate

Lovelyapples said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160401515638&ssPageName=ADME:B:BCA:US:1123
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have just purchased this bag based on the pictures provided and it seems fine to me. Am I correct? Many thanks in advance.


 
Yes, you are correct.


----------



## mrsdeuce

Hello everyone,

I found a Kate Spade Bennington Lori bag on eBay, but the seller was just posting a stock photo from the website. Here's the link to the bag on the Kate Spade website for reference:

http://www.katespade.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3744519&cp=1872494.3613936.3881530

I asked her to send me some photos of the actual bag she has in her possession, which she did. I've attached the photos. Does it look authentic to you? Any help is greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Lovelyapples

Thank you kristikate.


----------



## elviscostellofan

mrsdeuce said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I found a Kate Spade Bennington Lori bag on eBay, but the seller was just posting a stock photo from the website. Here's the link to the bag on the Kate Spade website for reference:
> 
> http://www.katespade.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3744519&cp=1872494.3613936.3881530
> 
> I asked her to send me some photos of the actual bag she has in her possession, which she did. I've attached the photos. Does it look authentic to you? Any help is greatly appreciated! Thank you!


 
It is authentic, but if the seller actually used the Kate Spade website photo in her eBay listing, I must say that I am unimpressed by the seller's disregard for Kate Spade's intellectual property (i.e. using a copyrighted website photo to sell one's own product).  The seller should have just posted her own photos on the listing in the first place.  
http://www.katespade.com/helpdesk/index.jsp?display=safety&subdisplay=terms


----------



## mrsdeuce

elviscostellofan said:


> It is authentic, but if the seller actually used the Kate Spade website photo in her eBay listing, I must say that I am unimpressed by the seller's disregard for Kate Spade's intellectual property (i.e. using a copyrighted website photo to sell one's own product).  The seller should have just posted her own photos on the listing in the first place.
> http://www.katespade.com/helpdesk/index.jsp?display=safety&subdisplay=terms


Thank you for your assistance. I agree it's definitely not good when eBay sellers use stock images in their listings - unfortuantely, that seems to happen a lot on eBay and not just with people who are selling handbags! I always ask to see photos of the actual item they are selling to confirm condition and authenticity, since, as we all know, there are plenty of dishonest sellers out there!

Thanks again - I am glad to hear it's authentic. Have a lovely weekend!


----------



## bmarie11

hi everybody - cloth wallet,  inside also cloth.  just the one tag.   also,  if it's real,  do you know the style name?    no link,  it's mine.   thanks so much!   bobbie


----------



## kristikate

bmarie11 said:


> hi everybody - cloth wallet, inside also cloth. just the one tag. also, if it's real, do you know the style name? no link, it's mine. thanks so much! bobbie


 
Sorry, that is not authentic.


----------



## bmarie11

kristikate said:


> Sorry, that is not authentic.



Thanks, kristikate


----------



## bluelittletulip

dearest expert(s), could you help me with this bag whether it's authentic or not.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-KATE-SPADE-...H_Handbags?hash=item4ced5926fb#ht_3156wt_1165

thank you.


----------



## kristikate

bluelittletulip said:


> dearest expert(s), could you help me with this bag whether it's authentic or not.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-KATE-SPADE-...H_Handbags?hash=item4ced5926fb#ht_3156wt_1165
> 
> thank you.


 
It is authentic.


----------



## bluelittletulip

kristikate said:


> It is authentic.


Thank you, really appreciate it !


----------



## mishan

Hi, this is my first time posting. Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance.
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Dais..._Spade_Black_Wainscott_Leather_Tote_Bag_Purse


----------



## kristikate

mishan said:


> Hi, this is my first time posting. Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance.
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Dais..._Spade_Black_Wainscott_Leather_Tote_Bag_Purse


 
Yes, it is authentic.


----------



## mishan

kristikate said:


> Yes, it is authentic.



Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## bluelittletulip

hi, can you help to authenticate this item.

http://cgi.ebay.com/155-Kate-Spade-...WH_Handbags?hash=item19ba10348a#ht_1394wt_939


----------



## kristikate

bluelittletulip said:


> hi, can you help to authenticate this item.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/155-Kate-Spade-...WH_Handbags?hash=item19ba10348a#ht_1394wt_939


 
Looks good!


----------



## bluelittletulip

kristikate said:


> Looks good!


thank you ! =)


----------



## yanoone1

Hi, please help me authenticate this. Thanks in advance!


----------



## kristikate

yanoone1 said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this. Thanks in advance!


 
Sorry, that is not authentic.


----------



## yanoone1

Thanks Kristikate


----------



## scrilly

Can someone authenticate these for me?  I think I know about the first one but want to double check:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170450378288

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200443925889

Thanks in advance


----------



## kristikate

scrilly said:


> Can someone authenticate these for me? I think I know about the first one but want to double check:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170450378288
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200443925889
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
I do not believe the first one is authentic, but I don't know for sure. A close up of the label and the 'Made in' tag would help. 

The second is authentic.


----------



## kristikate

kristikate said:


> I do not believe the first one is authentic, but I don't know for sure. A close up of the label and the 'Made in' tag would help.
> 
> The second is authentic.


I emailed the seller on the first bag and she claims there is no country of origin tag. Unless this bag is 15 years old it should have one. I would say it's not authentic.


----------



## scrilly

kristikate said:


> I emailed the seller on the first bag and she claims there is no country of origin tag. Unless this bag is 15 years old it should have one. I would say it's not authentic.


That's what my gut told me, from the lining alone, thank you!  I'm new to this whole world of trying to snuff out the fakes, and I don't have the money to drop on a brand new one right now.

One more if you don't mind:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200436159677&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## scrilly

kristikate said:


> I emailed the seller on the first bag and she claims there is no country of origin tag. Unless this bag is 15 years old it should have one. I would say it's not authentic.



And thank you, by the way!


----------



## kristikate

scrilly said:


> That's what my gut told me, from the lining alone, thank you! I'm new to this whole world of trying to snuff out the fakes, and I don't have the money to drop on a brand new one right now.
> 
> One more if you don't mind:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200436159677&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
This is authentic.


----------



## scrilly

kristikate said:


> This is authentic.


Thank you so much


----------



## momto2boys07

Hi there! I bought this to put my kids toys in when we travel... Can someone authenticate it for me? TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220558105808&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## kristikate

momto2boys07 said:


> Hi there! I bought this to put my kids toys in when we travel... Can someone authenticate it for me? TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220558105808&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


 
I don't like the front label, but it might just be the camera flash and not using the macro setting. Everything else looks okay. 

When you get it, compare the label to the Nylon collection labels on Kat's site here

http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/katespadelabels

Sorry I can't be of more help. Nylons are sometimes difficult to be sure of from pictures that aren't great.


----------



## momto2boys07

Thank you so much,Kristikate!


----------



## lwmallard

Hi- I am so glad that I found this forum!  I love Kate Spade and have wanted a bag forever but I have been wary of buying online. I took the plunge the other day and luckily things worked out but now I know where to go before I bid. This is my first post of what I am sure will be many. Would you mind telling me if this is real? I won this the other day and I wanted to see if my luck held out for a second time. I thought I was safe because of the tags and the dust cover but I just found out that isn't always a guarantee. Thanks so much!

http://qurl.com/8lvlm


----------



## lwmallard

Would you mind authenticating? I can't use my old Target wallet in my beautiful Kate. HA!  Thanks! 

http://qurl.com/npgqh


----------



## mayasyl

Hi, 
Could you please look at this Kate Spade

http://i49.tinypic.com/11tr61j.jpg

Thank you in advance ^_^


----------



## lwmallard

Is this real? I am torn- the inside label looks like it is coming off but it could be  a trick of the light. 

Thanks! 

http://qurl.com/z9mbw


----------



## kristikate

lwmallard said:


> Hi- I am so glad that I found this forum!  I love Kate Spade and have wanted a bag forever but I have been wary of buying online. I took the plunge the other day and luckily things worked out but now I know where to go before I bid. This is my first post of what I am sure will be many. Would you mind telling me if this is real? I won this the other day and I wanted to see if my luck held out for a second time. I thought I was safe because of the tags and the dust cover but I just found out that isn't always a guarantee. Thanks so much!
> 
> http://qurl.com/8lvlm


 
Authentic!


----------



## lwmallard

kristikate said:


> Authentic!


 

YAY!!! I am so glad!


----------



## kristikate

lwmallard said:


> Would you mind authenticating? I can't use my old Target wallet in my beautiful Kate. HA! Thanks!
> 
> http://qurl.com/npgqh


 
Looks good!


----------



## kristikate

mayasyl said:


> Hi,
> Could you please look at this Kate Spade
> 
> http://i49.tinypic.com/11tr61j.jpg
> 
> Thank you in advance ^_^


 
Sorry, not authentic.


----------



## kristikate

lwmallard said:


> Is this real? I am torn- the inside label looks like it is coming off but it could be a trick of the light.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://qurl.com/z9mbw


 
This is a very fake bag. Please report it ASAP since it has bids already. I have reported it, but they won't do anything unless they receive at least two different reports.

edited: Here is a link to the bag this is trying to fake; it's called the Hatteras

http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/fall2001hatteras

You can see that the main thing is the lining is wrong.


----------



## lwmallard

kristikate said:


> This is a very fake bag. Please report it ASAP since it has bids already. I have reported it, but they won't do anything unless they receive at least two different reports.
> 
> edited: Here is a link to the bag this is trying to fake; it's called the Hatteras
> 
> http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/fall2001hatteras
> 
> You can see that the main thing is the lining is wrong.



Thanks- I have reported it. I am embarrassed to say I am one of the birders but that was before I found this site. Thanks!


----------



## kristikate

lwmallard said:


> Thanks- I have reported it. I am embarrassed to say I am one of the birders but that was before I found this site. Thanks!


 
Don't be embarrassed. The fakes out there are made to not be obvious to most buyers.


----------



## momto2boys07

I got my bag today... The label seems to check out but I cant find a country of origin tag. Where would it be? I did find a small tag with numbers and a silver strand going through it. TIA!


----------



## kristikate

momto2boys07 said:


> I got my bag today... The label seems to check out but I cant find a country of origin tag. Where would it be? I did find a small tag with numbers and a silver strand going through it. TIA!


 
I might be hard to find; it might even be inside an interior pocket. Check the seams very good. It sounds like the other tag is the hologram tag and that would make the bag authentic. I've attached one I have taken from my Gabi for comparison.They are consistent throughout most of the styles.


----------



## momto2boys07

Thats exactly what the tag looks like! I finally found the country of origin tag... I had to get out a flashlight and really hunt for it! lol. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## mayasyl

kristikate said:


> Sorry, not authentic.



Kristikate,

Actually this bag is belong to my friend. How can I tell her that it is fake? The label or the style? Thanks


----------



## kristikate

mayasyl said:


> Kristikate,
> 
> Actually this bag is belong to my friend. How can I tell her that it is fake? The label or the style? Thanks


The main thing is the lettering on the label is completely wrong. It's too big and squashed together.


----------



## lwmallard

Are these real? I think I am getting better at recognizing fakes but I still have trouble with leather items. Thank you! 

http://qurl.com/s619m

http://qurl.com/jvk5b

http://qurl.com/dbw91

http://qurl.com/wb6zv


----------



## kristikate

lwmallard said:


> Are these real? I think I am getting better at recognizing fakes but I still have trouble with leather items. Thank you!
> 
> http://qurl.com/s619m
> 
> http://qurl.com/jvk5b
> 
> http://qurl.com/dbw91


 
The first one is authentic, and I believe part of the Vachetta collection? It's a little older, so I'm not certain what the name is. 

The second and third are authentic, also.


----------



## crewe

Please say this is authentic!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110501432205&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I wanted to buy this bag when it went on sale on the website, but I live in Canada and Kate Spade won't ship here


----------



## kristikate

crewe said:


> Please say this is authentic!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110501432205&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> I wanted to buy this bag when it went on sale on the website, but I live in Canada and Kate Spade won't ship here


 
It is authentic, but it also looks like a stock photo. I don't understand why they would use a stock photo for this one when the other 3 bags have regular photos, so if you win it, make sure it's the same bag that's pictured.


----------



## mayasyl

Kristikate,

As your previous comment, that the bag was fake
Could you please tell me what is the style of this bag?
Actually I never saw this style, perhaps it is much older style
So I can search from google the "style" of this kate spade
My friends still did not believe that she had bought fake bag 

http://i49.tinypic.com/11tr61j.jpg


----------



## kristikate

mayasyl said:


> Kristikate,
> 
> As your previous comment, that the bag was fake
> Could you please tell me what is the style of this bag?
> Actually I never saw this style, perhaps it is much older style
> So I can search from google the "style" of this kate spade
> My friends still did not believe that she had bought fake bag
> 
> http://i49.tinypic.com/11tr61j.jpg


 
The style is trying to be a Sam and the color is trying (but failing) to be a rainbow stripe. As noted on Kat's site in the link below, this stripe pattern wasn't ever made in a Sam. So, to put it in simple terms - Kate Spade NEVER made a bag that looks like the one in your post. You can give her this link for the rainbow stripe bag. There are many things wrong with it. At the bottom there is a list to authenticate, and just from that picture 4 of the criteria are not met.

http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/rainbowbags


----------



## mayasyl

very clear, Kristikate
many thanks for your help ^_^


----------



## mayasyl

*Kristikate*,
My friend wrote email to the Seller.
The Seller admitted that she bought from ebay.
The Seller will refund to my friend. Thank you so much for your help


----------



## kristikate

mayasyl said:


> *Kristikate*,
> My friend wrote email to the Seller.
> The Seller admitted that she bought from ebay.
> The Seller will refund to my friend. Thank you so much for your help


 
Excellent! Always glad to make sure someone doesn't end up with a counterfeit!


----------



## kcf68

kristikate said:


> The style is trying to be a Sam and the color is trying (but failing) to be a rainbow stripe. As noted on Kat's site in the link below, this stripe pattern wasn't ever made in a Sam. So, to put it in simple terms - Kate Spade NEVER made a bag that looks like the one in your post. You can give her this link for the rainbow stripe bag. There are many things wrong with it. At the bottom there is a list to authenticate, and just from that picture 4 of the criteria are not met.
> 
> http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/rainbowbags


 
**Definately Fake*** I remember a controversy about those rainbow color ones.


----------



## editgirl

Hi--I recently bought this Kate Spade boarskin bag on eBay. All signs are there that it's authentic (the hardware, the thin hologram thread on the inside tag), but I can't find a picture of a similar bag online. Wondering if anyone recognizes what line this is? Or recognizes this bag at all?? (FYI, the hardware looks silver in the pic but is actually gold.) 









Thanks!


----------



## hushiez

Hi,
Could you authenticate this for me: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-KATE-SPADE-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19ba8b6c13
Thank you!


----------



## kristikate

editgirl said:


> Hi--I recently bought this Kate Spade boarskin bag on eBay. All signs are there that it's authentic (the hardware, the thin hologram thread on the inside tag), but I can't find a picture of a similar bag online. Wondering if anyone recognizes what line this is? Or recognizes this bag at all?? (FYI, the hardware looks silver in the pic but is actually gold.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 
I cannot remember the name of this bag; I haven't seen it much. I did some googling but I still couldn't pinpoint this one.


----------



## kristikate

hushiez said:


> Hi,
> Could you authenticate this for me: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-KATE-SPADE-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19ba8b6c13
> Thank you!


 
Yes, an authentic Stevie.


----------



## editgirl

kristikate said:


> I cannot remember the name of this bag; I haven't seen it much. I did some googling but I still couldn't pinpoint this one.



kristikate--

Thanks for the response! But you have seen it before and recognize it as a legit KS design? I wasn't able to find it by googling either. :/


----------



## kristikate

editgirl said:


> kristikate--
> 
> Thanks for the response! But you have seen it before and recognize it as a legit KS design? I wasn't able to find it by googling either. :/


 
I don't know for sure if I have actually seen it or not. However, the stamp and the stitching look consistent with kate spade. You said it has the hologram tag, so if you want to post a picture of that and the country of origin tag, that can futher authenticate it. It might have been a sample that was never actually made into an official line.


----------



## editgirl

kristikate said:


> I don't know for sure if I have actually seen it or not. However, the stamp and the stitching look consistent with kate spade. You said it has the hologram tag, so if you want to post a picture of that and the country of origin tag, that can futher authenticate it. It might have been a sample that was never actually made into an official line.



Ah, that makes sense. thx!


----------



## SueC

Do all items have an hologram sticker in the inside zip pocket.  I have a black baby bag from years ago and I can't find one.  A friend gave it to me so I'm not definite about authenticity.  I've owned auth. KS before and i seems to be made well.  It has a tag that says made in USA with red/white and blue in the inside zip pocket.  Any thoughts?  Thanks.


----------



## kristikate

No, the older bags will not always have the hologram tag. If you can authenticate from the label and the country of origin tag then it is authentic without the hologram tag.

Please feel free to post close ups of the front label and country of origin tag to be sure.


----------



## mayasyl

Dear all,

Can someone help me to authenticate this bag?
Kate Spade Waverly Place Noel Eddie ^_^
Thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-KATE-SPADE-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a7b07b75


----------



## kristikate

mayasyl said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Can someone help me to authenticate this bag?
> Kate Spade Waverly Place Noel Eddie ^_^
> Thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-KATE-SPADE-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a7b07b75


 
Authentic.


----------



## lwmallard

Could someone authenticate this bag? Thanks! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360242823040&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## kristikate

lwmallard said:


> Could someone authenticate this bag? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360242823040&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
Good to go.


----------



## katdhoneybee

Hi girls!

I bought this bag off *bay forever ago, before I really was "in" to bags and before I'd really figured out my style. It's really pretty and classic, but I never really use it. I was thinking about reselling it for something a little flashier. But, of course, I'd like to make sure it's authentic before trying to sell it. I figure if not, it would make a really great donation.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## katdhoneybee

....and here are some additional pics of the hardware


----------



## mayasyl

is this wallet authentic? thanks ^_^

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110501980422&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## kristikate

katdhoneybee said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> I bought this bag off *bay forever ago, before I really was "in" to bags and before I'd really figured out my style. It's really pretty and classic, but I never really use it. I was thinking about reselling it for something a little flashier. But, of course, I'd like to make sure it's authentic before trying to sell it. I figure if not, it would make a really great donation.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


 


katdhoneybee said:


> ....and here are some additional pics of the hardware


 
Definitely authentic, though I cannot remember the name of it off the top of my head.


----------



## kristikate

mayasyl said:


> is this wallet authentic? thanks ^_^
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110501980422&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
Did you win? It's authentic.


----------



## mayasyl

No, but I get the second offer  so happy
Thank you Kristi


----------



## katdhoneybee

kristikate said:


> Definitely authentic, though I cannot remember the name of it off the top of my head.



Thanks so much kristi!


----------



## mayasyl

How about this bag? Is it authentic?
Thank you ^_^ 

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Kate-Spade-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item25593efd08


----------



## kristikate

mayasyl said:


> How about this bag? Is it authentic?
> Thank you ^_^
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Kate-Spade-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item25593efd08


 
Yep!


----------



## mayasyl

thanks Kristi ^_^


----------



## elviscostellofan

editgirl said:


> Hi--I recently bought this Kate Spade boarskin bag on eBay. All signs are there that it's authentic (the hardware, the thin hologram thread on the inside tag), but I can't find a picture of a similar bag online. Wondering if anyone recognizes what line this is? Or recognizes this bag at all?? (FYI, the hardware looks silver in the pic but is actually gold.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 
This is the Wellesley Gabry.  ~Kat


----------



## elviscostellofan

katdhoneybee said:


> Thanks so much kristi!


 

This looks like another Wellesley - the Wellesley Sam.  ~Kat


----------



## beautifullass

authenticate, please!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260568396580&ssPageName=ADME:X:BOCOR:US:1123


----------



## elviscostellofan

beautifullass said:


> authenticate, please!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260568396580&ssPageName=ADME:X:BOCOR:US:1123


 
Yes, definitely.


----------



## beautifullass

Thank you. Strangely, I couldn't find it on the internet to compare.  Is it an older bag, do you know?


----------



## elviscostellofan

No - it's probably less than a year old.  If you search google images by collection name "Kate Spade Andover" you'll find a few pictures of this collection still up on various websites.


----------



## beautifullass

Thank you. I never bought Kate Spade before.  I hope I like it.


----------



## mommaof4boysk

I bought this at a thrift store... but I doubt it is real.  Can you help me?  I am sorry to be so ignorant... but I don't know how to learn if I don't ask. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## elviscostellofan

Sorry - it's definitely not.  It's sort of a hybrid of two different collections - Abstract Links and Hattaras.  The interior country of origin label is wrong.  Also, see how the interior pocket sticks out?  On an authentic bag it will be completely built into the lining.  

Sorry for the bad news ~ Kat


----------



## sara_g

mommaof4boysk said:


> I bought this at a thrift store... but I doubt it is real.  Can you help me?  I am sorry to be so ignorant... but I don't know how to learn if I don't ask.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Also, that little bow is almost always a sign of a fake.  Here's the page on ihatecounterfeits that shows what it would look like if it's real.  Also, you didn't show the metal feet on the bottom, but I'm willing to bet yours are pointy, and if you look at the hatteras bag, you can see the rounded bottom of the metal feet (which will be true of other styles of bags as well).  Although it doesn't have all the newer styles, this page by elviscostellofan is probably the best way to start educating yourself about fakes.


----------



## saribou13

i like this bag, but i'm afraid it's a fake b/c there's no embossed "kate spade new york" on the bottom of the bag.  what do you think?
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-KATE-SPADE-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a7f5d552


----------



## mommaof4boysk

sara_g said:


> Also, that little bow is almost always a sign of a fake. Here's the page on ihatecounterfeits that shows what it would look like if it's real. Also, you didn't show the metal feet on the bottom, but I'm willing to bet yours are pointy, and if you look at the hatteras bag, you can see the rounded bottom of the metal feet (which will be true of other styles of bags as well). Although it doesn't have all the newer styles, this page by elviscostellofan is probably the best way to start educating yourself about fakes.


 

Thanks so much for your help everyone.  I am so glad to finally find some place where I can get help instead of some of the ugliness I have found elsewhere!


----------



## kristikate

saribou13 said:


> i like this bag, but i'm afraid it's a fake b/c there's no embossed "kate spade new york" on the bottom of the bag. what do you think?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-KATE-SPADE-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a7f5d552


 
Definitely authentic. Not all Stevies will have the embossed bottom.


----------



## saribou13

kristikate said:


> Definitely authentic. Not all Stevies will have the embossed bottom.



cool, thanks!!


----------



## bethany

while looking for a white clutch I came across this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Clut...WH_Handbags?hash=item35a8137675#ht_500wt_1182

I don't know much about Kate Spade, but the embossing looks crooked in the photo. Is it fake?


----------



## lwmallard

I can't make up my mind if this is a fake or not. I can't find it anywhere online but I don't have a name so that makes it harder. Is this real and if so what is the name? Thank you so much! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220576433720&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## kristikate

bethany said:


> while looking for a white clutch I came across this:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Clut...WH_Handbags?hash=item35a8137675#ht_500wt_1182
> 
> I don't know much about Kate Spade, but the embossing looks crooked in the photo. Is it fake?


 
This is authentic. It's called a Tisbury.


----------



## kristikate

lwmallard said:


> I can't make up my mind if this is a fake or not. I can't find it anywhere online but I don't have a name so that makes it harder. Is this real and if so what is the name? Thank you so much!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220576433720&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
It's authentic, but I do not know the name or line.


----------



## chamyel

I should've asked before purchasing, but I guess I can still find out if it's real or not!  Didn't know that Kate Spade bags are faked! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250599189716&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Please help and let me know whether I need to return it, thanks!  =D


----------



## elviscostellofan

chamyel said:


> I should've asked before purchasing, but I guess I can still find out if it's real or not! Didn't know that Kate Spade bags are faked!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250599189716&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Please help and let me know whether I need to return it, thanks! =D


 
No - it is definitely authentic!!


----------



## bethany

kristikate said:


> This is authentic. It's called a Tisbury.



I just googled for a little while and found the Nordstrom page, it is called the Havana Lawnchair mini clutch and also came in black. It looks a lot like the Tisbury but is plastic! 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2916337...P=1&siteId=mH0jcSTu4.0-1Jj1BpadXc7ViiRo_ONx9w


----------



## kristikate

bethany said:


> I just googled for a little while and found the Nordstrom page, it is called the Havana Lawnchair mini clutch and also came in black. It looks a lot like the Tisbury but is plastic!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2916337...P=1&siteId=mH0jcSTu4.0-1Jj1BpadXc7ViiRo_ONx9w


 
Ah, right you are. Thanks!


----------



## MissJeanLouise

Hi, I bought this bag off ebay a while back, before knowing about this place and getting things authenticated.  Can anyone help?  Thanks!


----------



## kitkathiro

hi guys,please help me to authenticate this kate spade union square opus,there are 2 sellers in ebay with same type of bag but different pattern in the inside,could u help me to authenticate which one is authentic or both of them are authentic bcos i tried to find the answer on internet and i cant find the answer,thank you,
here is the link : 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330394100162&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260575768799&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## elviscostellofan

MissJeanLouise said:


> Hi, I bought this bag off ebay a while back, before knowing about this place and getting things authenticated. Can anyone help? Thanks!


 

Most assuredly authentic.  Enjoy it!

~Kat


----------



## elviscostellofan

kitkathiro said:


> hi guys,please help me to authenticate this kate spade union square opus,there are 2 sellers in ebay with same type of bag but different pattern in the inside,could u help me to authenticate which one is authentic or both of them are authentic bcos i tried to find the answer on internet and i cant find the answer,thank you,
> here is the link :
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330394100162&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260575768799&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
These are both authentic.  I am not seeing the difference in the lining.  
They both appear to have the orange noel print nylon lining.  In any event, both are authentic.  ~Kat


----------



## MissJeanLouise

elviscostellofan said:


> Most assuredly authentic. Enjoy it!
> 
> ~Kat


 
Thank you!  (from a fellow Elvis Costello fan!    )


----------



## lunette

Hello,

I've got a couple of bags I need opinions on.  This is the first.  Thank you so much for taking the time to do this~







Here you can see the label is glued on, not stitched:
















The interior has no label, lined with black and white dotted fabric.  I can take more pix if needed.  Thanks!


----------



## lunette

Here's the second:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















This is the interior lining and tag.  Happy to take/ post more if you  like.  Thank you so much~


----------



## kristikate

lunette said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've got a couple of bags I need opinions on. This is the first. Thank you so much for taking the time to do this~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see the label is glued on, not stitched:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The interior has no label, lined with black and white dotted fabric. I can take more pix if needed. Thanks!


 


lunette said:


> Here's the second:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the interior lining and tag. Happy to take/ post more if you like. Thank you so much~


 
Sorry, those are both counterfeit.


----------



## lunette

Thanks, I got these at a huge TS bag sale that was crazy, and when I think about it I knew better!!!


----------



## chamyel

Thank you!  Now I can wear it with peace


----------



## skip2mylouis246

tandemstoker said:


> Unfortunately I did my homework AFTER purchasing on eBay and discovered how prevalent fake handbags are. I think this is probably a fake partly because I paid so little for it ~$45 w/ shipping. I feel obligated to let the seller know if it is. Can anyone here help me out?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230321773190


 

Why do you think it's a fake?  Is there a small tag inside the inner zipper pocket with a number on it?


----------



## PrincessFashion

elviscostellofan said:


> Incidentally, here is the link to the label page on a new website that I've been building on and off for a long time. It has mostly the same pictures, but a few additional ones.
> 
> http://www.handbagobsessions.info/labels


 
Thanks.  I had to go all the way back to September to copy your response stating that my handbag is authentic.

That's when I found the above link with more labels than what I have in my research before contacting this forum.  

My purse was pulled from the ebay listing.  Before I listed it, I got a third opinion by going directly to the Kate Spade store and was given a confirmation that the purse is indeed one of theirs.


----------



## elviscostellofan

Once upon a time, when I was selling (it has to be at least 4 years now) eBay even pulled one of MY listings.  It happens to almost everybody selling authentic items at one point or another.


----------



## hope1025

Hi there,
I just bought a bag on eBay which I believed to be an authentic Kate Spade from the 2000 Spazzolato Leather Collection. I have to admit that in my haste to win the auction, I negelected to ask the seller the proper questions re: authentication, especially regarding the country of origin tag. While the exterior of the bag looks authentic to me, the COO "tag" leads me to believe that this must be a fake. You see, it's not actually a tag and is unlike anything I've ever seen on the interior of a Kate Spade bag. Basically, the interior patent leather trim along one of the side seams is stamped/embossed "Made In Italy." I've researched this online but can't find any info about the interior and COO tag of an authentic Spazzolato bag. Any help/feedback you ladies can offer would be greatly appreciated. I can provide photos if necessary. I'm just not sure how to do that, i.e., where would I post them? Is it ok to provide the URL of the eBay listing or should I post photos elsewhere? I'm sorry to sound so confused - I'm still pretty new to this forum. Thanks so much!


----------



## elviscostellofan

You can provide the link to the eBay auction, although I will tell you, I will be SHOCKED if this bag ends up being a counterfeit.  In the 10+ years I have been authenticating Kate Spade bags, I have seen exactly ONE fake bag that said Made in Italy on the interior.  ONE.  I don't remember what the interior looks like either - it's been 10 years since I handled one - but if I can see the photos I am sure I can reassure you!

~Kat


----------



## hope1025

elviscostellofan said:


> You can provide the link to the eBay auction, although I will tell you, I will be SHOCKED if this bag ends up being a counterfeit. In the 10+ years I have been authenticating Kate Spade bags, I have seen exactly ONE fake bag that said Made in Italy on the interior. ONE. I don't remember what the interior looks like either - it's been 10 years since I handled one - but if I can see the photos I am sure I can reassure you!
> 
> ~Kat


 
Thanks so much for your reply Kat. I've used your Kate Spade site for reference for about 5 years now and it's been an invaluable resource so thanks so much for that also. As a matter of fact, the bag I bought looks just like a cranberry Spazzolato you have posted under your "leather bag collections" section of your site so I feel reassured by that as well as your post here. I'm having a terrible time trying to get a clear picture of the interior "Made In Italy" stamp so I may not be able to post it but here are the exterior pic's I borrowed from the original auction.:
cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330417959087&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT 
cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330417959087&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330417959087&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330417959087&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## elviscostellofan

Yes, that bag is real.  The inside seams are rather weird looking, but it's real.  If you ever do get a clear shot of the Made in Italy tag, please post it because I'd like to add it to my reference archive (and eventually to my website, if I ever get around to working on it again....)

~Kat


----------



## mayasyl

Hi Kristikate,

I saw this bag sold by my online friend
Is it original? As I never seen Kate Spade issue any kind of this style


----------



## PrincessFashion

elviscostellofan said:


> Once upon a time, when I was selling (it has to be at least 4 years now) eBay even pulled one of MY listings. It happens to almost everybody selling authentic items at one point or another.


 
After all my research and studying, I knew it was authentic before I posted it on this forum.  Ebay apologized by email yesterday and reinstated it.  Now I have to relist it.  

What other designer names are you familiar with?

Thanks again!


----------



## hope1025

elviscostellofan said:


> Yes, that bag is real. The inside seams are rather weird looking, but it's real. If you ever do get a clear shot of the Made in Italy tag, please post it because I'd like to add it to my reference archive (and eventually to my website, if I ever get around to working on it again....)
> 
> ~Kat


 
Thanks so much Kat - you're the best! And I agree about the inside seams looking odd - not sure why that is. I'll keep trying to get a clear shot of the "Made In Italy" stamp for you. It's challenging because it's stamped into the patent but there's no color contrast to it so it's tough to see even with the naked eye but I bet I can capture it with a few more tries. I'm happy to do whatever I can to help you add to the photos on your site. It has saved me from buying quite a few fakes over the years and has also introduced me to some KS bags which I eventually found and purchased on eBay (i.e. the Spectator and Trenchcoat Noel - love them!) so again, thank you for creating such an excellent resource. Kate Spade should be not only thanking you, they should be doing their best to recruit you.  Thanks again!


----------



## alli6

Hi. I've never owned a Kate Spade bag and need some help with authenticating the black Stevie bag.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390093750892&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330413206479&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-KATE-SPADE-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item58869fda0d
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Kate-Spade-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45ede6b183

All four sellers have >99% positive feedback.

The first two have purple noel jacquard lining instead of green (which I thought was the correct color, but I may be wrong on that), but maybe the different colors indicate different bags.

The third one has the green color lining, but doesn't seem to have the  noel pattern. I've asked for a picture of the inside wall logo plate and am waiting. 

In the fourth one, I don't know if the pictures were copied & pasted from KS website or if they are pictures of the actual item in their possession. And there are no pictures of the interior, which concerns me. In the description it says, "lined in wipeable noir noel jacquard". I've asked for more pictures from this seller also. The seller has sold the item to other buyers before, and they seem to be happy. Sorry about the long message. Thanks in advance!


----------



## elviscostellofan

alli6 said:


> Hi. I've never owned a Kate Spade bag and need some help with authenticating the black Stevie bag.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390093750892&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330413206479&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-KATE-SPADE-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item58869fda0d
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Kate-Spade-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45ede6b183
> 
> All four sellers have >99% positive feedback.
> 
> The first two have purple noel jacquard lining instead of green (which I thought was the correct color, but I may be wrong on that), but maybe the different colors indicate different bags.
> 
> The third one has the green color lining, but doesn't seem to have the noel pattern. I've asked for a picture of the inside wall logo plate and am waiting.
> 
> In the fourth one, I don't know if the pictures were copied & pasted from KS website or if they are pictures of the actual item in their possession. And there are no pictures of the interior, which concerns me. In the description it says, "lined in wipeable noir noel jacquard". I've asked for more pictures from this seller also. The seller has sold the item to other buyers before, and they seem to be happy. Sorry about the long message. Thanks in advance!


 
All of the first three are authentic.  With respect to the fourth, notice that this is a "dutch" auction.  The seller has sold 8 and has 4 more in stock.  So, even if those are the seller's own photos, it's not the ACTUAL item you're going to get.  You sort of have to take a leap of faith with that one.  That said, I've not seen the Classic Noel Stevie convincingly faked, anywhere.

This collection spans more than one season, and I know there's at least also camel lining, if not more.

~Kat


----------



## alli6

elviscostellofan said:


> All of the first three are authentic. With respect to the fourth, notice that this is a "dutch" auction. The seller has sold 8 and has 4 more in stock. So, even if those are the seller's own photos, it's not the ACTUAL item you're going to get. You sort of have to take a leap of faith with that one. That said, I've not seen the Classic Noel Stevie convincingly faked, anywhere.
> 
> This collection spans more than one season, and I know there's at least also camel lining, if not more.
> 
> ~Kat


 
Wow.. Honestly didn't expect a reply this soon! You're awesome


----------



## baggingformore

Hi there, 
I'm thinking of bidding these Kate Spade bags on ebay.
What do you think of it's authenticity?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250613144403&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290422781960&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290423477428&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320516024878&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks in advance!


----------



## elviscostellofan

baggingformore said:


> Hi there,
> I'm thinking of bidding these Kate Spade bags on ebay.
> What do you think of it's authenticity?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250613144403&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290422781960&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290423477428&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320516024878&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
No authenticity issues with any of these bags.  I adore the yellow Mulberry!

~Kat


----------



## ebabysmom

I found this bag on ebay.  Do you think it's real?  I just love it!  I've never been brave enough to buy bags off ebay before so I'm a bit nervous.  Thoughts?  Thanks for your help 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Caro...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f23c1c79


----------



## elviscostellofan

ebabysmom said:


> I found this bag on ebay. Do you think it's real? I just love it! I've never been brave enough to buy bags off ebay before so I'm a bit nervous. Thoughts? Thanks for your help
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Caro...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f23c1c79


 
That is authentic . . . it's also selling for $213 on the Kate Spade website....


----------



## ebabysmom

elviscostellofan said:


> That is authentic . . . it's also selling for $213 on the Kate Spade website....


Thank you!


----------



## baggingformore

elviscostellofan said:


> No authenticity issues with any of these bags.  I adore the yellow Mulberry!
> 
> ~Kat



Thank you! Wish me luck with the auction...


----------



## Vhya

could anyone authenticate this bag? i got it few months ago from a second hand bazaar..

























TIA..oh and if u could also identified whats the bag name and fro what season was this bag came? thank you...


----------



## elviscostellofan

This is authentic; it is from the "Lipari" collection and I believe this is the "Small Rue."  If I recall correctly, the Lipari collection is from 2005.


----------



## Vhya

awesome!!! thank you elvis!!!


----------



## baggingformore

Do Aubrey Baby Bags have different patterns depending on their stripes?

http://chocobags.blogspot.com/2009/09/kate-spade-aubrey-baby-bag-prince.html

Are they authentic?
Thank you!


----------



## elviscostellofan

Sure.  You'll see this with a lot of the stripe or other fabric/patterned collections.  Example, from 2000 Multi-Stripe collection (these are the same bag):

ihatecounterfeitbags.info/images/rainbow.jpg

ihatecounterfeitbags.info/images/2000rainbowbucket1.jpg


----------



## baggingformore

WOW!
Thank youuuu Kat!


----------



## baggingformore

Hi Kat.
Is this authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170475568126&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I find it hard to find this classic dot noel collection nowadays.
As a Kate Spade starter, I find pieces from this line a real classic and must haves!
Too bad I missed this one on auction... (

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370364920946


----------



## DeryaHm

Can anyone authenticate this bag?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...315985&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1182

Thanks!


----------



## elviscostellofan

baggingformore said:


> Hi Kat.
> Is this authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170475568126&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> I find it hard to find this classic dot noel collection nowadays.
> As a Kate Spade starter, I find pieces from this line a real classic and must haves!
> Too bad I missed this one on auction... (
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370364920946


 

Yes, it is (was) authentic - I'm sorry I missed your question before the auction ended.


----------



## elviscostellofan

Safa said:


> Can anyone authenticate this bag?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...315985&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1182
> 
> Thanks!


 
Safa - This definitely is authentic.  ~Kat


----------



## hope1025

Hey Kat,
I'm directing this to you because you and I recently discussed the authenticity of a KS Spazzolato I purchased on eBay so when I saw this listing, I was really curious to hear your opinion. I emailed the seller and asked if there's a COO tag and I believe she said it's made in China. Plus, the interior tag appears to be blank and I thought these were lined in suede? (Not to mention Made in Italty.) Anyway, I'm not thinking of buying it - I just found it interesting because I thought I'd once read somewhere that you said these aren't commonly faked, though my memory may be failing me there. Anyway, if you have a chance, I'd love to hear your feedback on this bag and/or counterfeits of this style in general. Thanks as always!
http://cgi.ebay.com/RED-PATENT-LEAT...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b11910c8


----------



## elviscostellofan

It's been 10 years, I can't remember if these were counterfeited a lot or not!  This one is a counterfeit.  

Actually, what I seem to recall seeing a lot of is random bags with this label/bow stuck on, like a fake fabric bag with a leather "kate spade/new york" bow label.  Take one feature of an authentic collection and run with it....

Exhibit A!

http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/images/fakeleatherbowlabel.JPG


----------



## hope1025

elviscostellofan said:


> It's been 10 years, I can't remember if these were counterfeited a lot or not! This one is a counterfeit.
> 
> Actually, what I seem to recall seeing a lot of is random bags with this label/bow stuck on, like a fake fabric bag with a leather "kate spade/new york" bow label. Take one feature of an authentic collection and run with it....
> 
> Exhibit A!
> 
> http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/images/fakeleatherbowlabel.JPG


 
WOW...that's simply stunning. I can hardly find words for this masterpiece.  Thanks for your reply. I think I confused your feedback about rarely seeing fake KS bags that are "Made in Italy" with the idea that the Spazzolato line isn't often counterfeited - I'm sorry about that. This picture really just says it all re: counterfeit Spazzolatos, doesn't it?? Thanks for clearing that up for me. Oh, and P.S., you know I'm a huge fan of your site but it's also torturing me a bit. There are some bags on there that I really want but I imagine they're pretty tough to find. I especially like the black linen bag embroidered w/ silver flowers from back in '99 - soooo pretty! Anyway, thanks again!


----------



## elviscostellofan

You're welcome!

I am still working on compiling my brand new website (I've been working on it slowly for like 1.5 years, so who knows if I'll ever finish it).  It's focused more on just cataloguing all of the various collections, rather than how to spot counterfeits.  There are just so many different collection variations at this point, I no longer can post any "rules" when it comes to KS counterfeits (except the one universal truth - there is no authentic cherry print!)  

It will be even more torture because I have even more photos!  Including more vintage bags I never loaded up to the ihcb.info website!  hahahahaha

Here's a teaser, this page is MOSTLY done:

http://www.handbagobsessions.info/floral

I will keep an eye out for that bag.  Any others you're trying to find?  I peruse the listings almost daily.  

~Kat


----------



## DeryaHm

Thanks, elviscostellofan. Interesting! I still occasionally use my Hibiscus, which was my first Kate Spade purchase ever, and had no idea it was a frequently counterfeited bag. I got my at NM in SF in 2001 and don't remember seeing many other people with it. Still remember the ecstatic feeling I got when I made the purchase!


----------



## xtin

Hi! Pls help. I'd like to purchase this bag.

http://cgi.ebay.ph/AUTH-KATE-SPADE-...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item1e5b8bcde6

The seller's selling it for Php10,000 or USD225. Is this a good deal? TIA.


----------



## elviscostellofan

xtin said:


> Hi! Pls help. I'd like to purchase this bag.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/AUTH-KATE-SPADE-...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item1e5b8bcde6
> 
> The seller's selling it for Php10,000 or USD225. Is this a good deal? TIA.


 

Hi!  This is definitely authentic; I can't say whether or not it's a "good deal" because that is very subjective.  This looks like the "Union Square Opus" which retailed for USD275.  They've sold for less on eBay US, but I guess shipping to Singapore would then be a factor!


----------



## hope1025

elviscostellofan said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> I am still working on compiling my brand new website (I've been working on it slowly for like 1.5 years, so who knows if I'll ever finish it). It's focused more on just cataloguing all of the various collections, rather than how to spot counterfeits. There are just so many different collection variations at this point, I no longer can post any "rules" when it comes to KS counterfeits (except the one universal truth - there is no authentic cherry print!)
> 
> It will be even more torture because I have even more photos! Including more vintage bags I never loaded up to the ihcb.info website! hahahahaha
> 
> Here's a teaser, this page is MOSTLY done:
> 
> http://www.handbagobsessions.info/floral
> 
> I will keep an eye out for that bag. Any others you're trying to find? I peruse the listings almost daily.
> 
> ~Kat


 
Hey Kat,
Your new page looks awesome! I don't know where you find the time, but it's great. Will you be adding any of the poppy griffen tote style that came out a couple of years ago? I'm just curious because I think they're so pretty. Not the PVC styles but the canvas w/ leather trim. I especially like the black and white version. I missed the boat on it while it was still being sold on the Kate Spade site and it absolutely NEVER shows up on eBay. I have the beige and white version though which is pretty too. 
Thanks so much for offering to keep an eye out for that '99 linen floral bag that I like so much. If you should happen to see it, please let me know - that would be great. There are a few other styles I really like as well like Hatteras and Palm Beach Linen, but honestly, I need to keep my spending down right now so I'm not actively looking for those at the moment. 
Like you, I've been perusing the Kate Spade listings on eBay almost daily lately. I'm always curious to see what shows up on there, plus I have waaaay to much time on my hands at the moment.  
Thanks again for everything - can't wait to see your site redesign when it's finished. Best of luck with it - talk to you later!


----------



## elviscostellofan

Eventually I hope to add EVERY floral collection, as well as every other fabric design that there is, wicker, plastic, rubber, etc.  Here's how I have it organized for now:

http://www.handbagobsessions.info/collections

I am also going to keep the "by year" pages from the old website, at least for 2005 and prior.  I'm not going to attempt to figure out what year all of the newer collections were released.  

Also, I don't know that I'm going to take the time to catalogue leather collections that are newer than 2005.  There are SO MANY, and a lot of them only have tiny variations between them.  

ANYWAY, there is a Palm Beach Charlotte on eBay right now:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Pink-Charlotte-Bag-Palm-Beach-Collection-/330404486007

Here's a black one with the metal handles:
http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-Black-Linen-Purse-/330425439183

It's difficult to discern the condition of that one.  The photos aren't fantastic.


----------



## ireallylovelv

Hello, can you please authenticate this Kate Spade bag listed on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230466397552

I just bought one from this seller and she just listed another one which is this link above.  I just wanted to make sure I'm getting the real deal..  how can she afford to sell it so cheaply, any ideas?


----------



## elviscostellofan

ireallylovelv said:


> Hello, can you please authenticate this Kate Spade bag listed on ebay:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230466397552
> 
> I just bought one from this seller and she just listed another one which is this link above. I just wanted to make sure I'm getting the real deal.. how can she afford to sell it so cheaply, any ideas?


 
This seller definitely sells all authentic items.  I've not purchased from him/her yet but I have definitely thought about it!

I have absolutely no idea how sellers make a profit (there was a 30% off coupon code for the Kate Spade website this past weekend, and that included clearance items, so that may be one source).  If I knew I'd be selling too!  

~Kat


----------



## elviscostellofan

For all that are interested in the more vintage bags, the linen with leather flowers just popped up:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-cream-tan-beige-Linen-Leather-Hand-Bag-/300421581678

This is 1999-ish.  DISCLAIMER:  I know absolutely nothing about this seller; I just know there are a few here who have interest in or collect the older bags, and I haven't seen this one come up on eBay in a couple of years.

Cheers!

~Kat


----------



## ireallylovelv

Thanks so much for the speedy reply!  Yes, after I bought the item on ebay, I searched around and noticed that there are Kate Spade outlets in Florida and thought that perhaps this seller got her items from those outlets..  I am so happy to have found you on this forum and will definitely 'authenticate' all items BEFORE I purchase them

-ireallylovelv


----------



## RobynL

I am wondering if anyone knows if this is truly authentic. The tag on the front is stitched on. The tag inside say Made in U.S.A. in black. It is a looped tag and stitched into the seam. There are4 metal feet on the base and the magnetic snap is from Crown Hawk with a pat. # I wanted to add a picture, but I do not know how to make it smaller to add to this.


----------



## CoachGirlJami

Upload your Photo to Photobucket, then copy the code it gives you into your post here, and your pic will show up. 

Also, for next time, there is a special "Authenticate This" subforum - you'll get more answers if you post there. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/


----------



## kitkathiro

item : Kate Spade leather clutch bag with yellow striped bow
item number : not applicable
seller : ytracbee
link : http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-leat...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a069e2c20#ht_500wt_1182

comment : can u please authenticate this one before i pay it  thx


----------



## elviscostellofan

RobynL said:


> I am wondering if anyone knows if this is truly authentic. The tag on the front is stitched on. The tag inside say Made in U.S.A. in black. It is a looped tag and stitched into the seam. There are4 metal feet on the base and the magnetic snap is from Crown Hawk with a pat. # I wanted to add a picture, but I do not know how to make it smaller to add to this.


 

Robyn - Any bag manufactured by Kate Spade in the United States has a flag on the country of origin label.  Here's a photograph - it must look exactly like this:

http://www.handbagobsessions.info/images/labels/COOusa.jpg

If your country of origin tag does not look like that, but says Made in the USA, it is a counterfeit.  Examples:

http://www.handbagobsessions.info/images/labels/fakecoo4.jpg
http://www.handbagobsessions.info/images/labels/fakecoo5.bmp

Even this one is fake - it has a flag, but not the correct one!

http://www.handbagobsessions.info/images/labels/fakecoo1.jpg

In addition, if your bag is the black nylon Sam, this bag should not have metal feet on the bottom.  I am afraid you have a counterfeit.

Sorry for the bad news ~ Kat


----------



## elviscostellofan

kitkathiro said:


> item : Kate Spade leather clutch bag with yellow striped bow
> item number : not applicable
> seller : ytracbee
> link : http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-leat...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a069e2c20#ht_500wt_1182
> 
> comment : can u please authenticate this one before i pay it  thx


 

Definitively authentic.


~Kat


----------



## kitkathiro

elviscostellofan said:


> Definitively authentic.
> 
> 
> ~Kat



thank you so much  i really love this clutch


----------



## xtin

Hi again! Pls authenticate...

http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-Spade-Acco...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d286e403e

TIA.


----------



## elviscostellofan

xtin said:


> Hi again! Pls authenticate...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-Spade-Acco...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d286e403e
> 
> TIA.


 

Also definitely an authentic piece!  

~Kat


----------



## skyenshane

Hi,i did not know that such forum exist! This forum is awesome.. 
I would like to seek yoour opinions on this KS bag..

http://paylessdesignerbags.blogspot.com/2010/04/classic-noel-stevie.html

Do you think is authenticate based on that pic? Is there anyhwere I can get it at cheaper price?


----------



## elviscostellofan

skyenshane said:


> Hi,i did not know that such forum exist! This forum is awesome..
> I would like to seek yoour opinions on this KS bag..
> 
> http://paylessdesignerbags.blogspot.com/2010/04/classic-noel-stevie.html
> 
> Do you think is authenticate based on that pic? Is there anyhwere I can get it at cheaper price?


 
The bag pictured is authentic; I don't know anything about that website though.  There are several reputable eBay sellers who have that identical bag for the $185-$200 range.


----------



## skyenshane

elviscostellofan said:


> The bag pictured is authentic; I don't know anything about that website though. There are several reputable eBay sellers who have that identical bag for the $185-$200 range.


 
thanks dear.. will get it soon.. will upload the pic once i rec it!


----------



## cheermom09

elviscostellofan said:


> For all that are interested in the more vintage bags, the linen with leather flowers just popped up:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-cream-tan-beige-Linen-Leather-Hand-Bag-/300421581678
> 
> This is 1999-ish. DISCLAIMER: I know absolutely nothing about this seller; I just know there are a few here who have interest in or collect the older bags, and I haven't seen this one come up on eBay in a couple of years.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> ~Kat


 

Oh my goodness, that bag is adorable!!  Whoever won it is very lucky!!  Wish I would have seen it earlier, I might have been the lucky winner...


----------



## fairway5723

http://img685.imageshack.us/g/0007975.jpg/

Boy, everyone is so touchy around here!  I'm new so sorry if I posted in the wrong forum.  Meant no disrespect!  Could I get some info on this bag please?  I would appreciate it, thanks


----------



## lkayleigh

Hi there

I've been fascinated with this forum and it sure does help people like me to authenticate an item we have or intend to have.

Greatly appreciate if you could authenticate this bag. I've only got these 2 pictures.
http://i870.photobucket.com/albums/ab262/lkayleigh/Basic%20Nylon%20Stevie/BasicNylonStevie_1.jpg
http://i870.photobucket.com/albums/ab262/lkayleigh/Basic%20Nylon%20Stevie/Basic_NylonStevie2.jpg

Many Thanks!


----------



## elviscostellofan

lkayleigh said:


> Hi there
> 
> I've been fascinated with this forum and it sure does help people like me to authenticate an item we have or intend to have.
> 
> Greatly appreciate if you could authenticate this bag. I've only got these 2 pictures.
> http://i870.photobucket.com/albums/ab262/lkayleigh/Basic Nylon Stevie/BasicNylonStevie_1.jpg
> http://i870.photobucket.com/albums/ab262/lkayleigh/Basic Nylon Stevie/Basic_NylonStevie2.jpg
> 
> Many Thanks!


 
Lkayleigh - There is absolutely NOTHING about this bag that makes me believe it is a counterfeit.  I would feel comfortable buying this.  I have not seen a convincing fake of the Nylon Stevie, ever.

HTH,

Kat


----------



## elviscostellofan

fairway5723 said:


> http://img685.imageshack.us/g/0007975.jpg/
> 
> Boy, everyone is so touchy around here! I'm new so sorry if I posted in the wrong forum. Meant no disrespect! Could I get some info on this bag please? I would appreciate it, thanks


 
Uhh.... not certain what exactly about this thread makes you believe we are touchy, but in any event, this is authentic and from the "Grand Street" collection.   Unfortunately I am not certain of the shape name.

I hope that helps!

Kat


----------



## lkayleigh

Wow! Kat, you are awesome!!! You have given me confidence in getting that bag. I'll upload more pictures here when I get my hands on it. It's great to have someone we can come to when we are in doubts.


 You are the best!


----------



## iamandaa

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
> Thanks!


 
Item name: KATE SPADE Sam with Tab Tote Purse Black NEW $ 195.00
Item Number: 370372674679
Seller: *pinkpanther1*
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370372674679&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks!


----------



## skyenshane

skyenshane said:


> thanks dear.. will get it soon.. will upload the pic once i rec it!


 
I just rec my classic noel stevie.. kindly help me to authenticate it!! thanks!!

http://s226.photobucket.com/albums/...Noel Stevie/?action=view&current=SNC00644.jpg

http://s226.photobucket.com/albums/...Noel Stevie/?action=view&current=SNC00647.jpg

http://s226.photobucket.com/albums/...Noel Stevie/?action=view&current=SNC00649.jpg

http://s226.photobucket.com/albums/...Noel Stevie/?action=view&current=SNC00651.jpg

http://s226.photobucket.com/albums/...Noel Stevie/?action=view&current=SNC00652.jpg

http://s226.photobucket.com/albums/...Noel Stevie/?action=view&current=SNC00653.jpg

Sorry for postin so many pic..


----------



## elviscostellofan

iamandaa said:


> Item name: KATE SPADE Sam with Tab Tote Purse Black NEW $ 195.00
> Item Number: 370372674679
> Seller: *pinkpanther1*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370372674679&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks!


 

Definitely authentic.


----------



## elviscostellofan

skyenshane said:


> I just rec my classic noel stevie.. kindly help me to authenticate it!! thanks!!
> 
> http://s226.photobucket.com/albums/...Noel Stevie/?action=view&current=SNC00644.jpg
> 
> http://s226.photobucket.com/albums/...Noel Stevie/?action=view&current=SNC00647.jpg
> 
> http://s226.photobucket.com/albums/...Noel Stevie/?action=view&current=SNC00649.jpg
> 
> http://s226.photobucket.com/albums/...Noel Stevie/?action=view&current=SNC00651.jpg
> 
> http://s226.photobucket.com/albums/...Noel Stevie/?action=view&current=SNC00652.jpg
> 
> http://s226.photobucket.com/albums/...Noel Stevie/?action=view&current=SNC00653.jpg
> 
> Sorry for postin so many pic..


 
Also definitely authentic!


----------



## elviscostellofan

lkayleigh said:


> Wow! Kat, you are awesome!!! You have given me confidence in getting that bag. I'll upload more pictures here when I get my hands on it. It's great to have someone we can come to when we are in doubts.
> 
> 
> You are the best!


 
You are so welcome!


----------



## iamandaa

elviscostellofan said:


> Definitely authentic.



Thanks!!!!!!!!!
tres excited to get it!!!!!


----------



## skyenshane

elviscostellofan said:


> Also definitely authentic!


 

you are awesome! thanks!!


----------



## everytimeyougo

Hi,

I was wondering if someone could authenticate 2 kate spade bags I recently purchased.  The seller was intriguedgirl on ebay.  Here they are:

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250605324174&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250605324938&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

I already have them, so I can provide more pictures if required. 

Also, this is my first post here, so hi!


----------



## elviscostellofan

everytimeyougo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if someone could authenticate 2 kate spade bags I recently purchased. The seller was intriguedgirl on ebay. Here they are:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250605324174&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250605324938&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> I already have them, so I can provide more pictures if required.
> 
> Also, this is my first post here, so hi!


 
No additional pictures needed; I can see from the seller's pictures that these bags are definitely authentic.  Enjoy!!  

And welcome!

Kat

-


----------



## everytimeyougo

elviscostellofan said:


> No additional pictures needed; I can see from the seller's pictures that these bags are definitely authentic. Enjoy!!
> 
> And welcome!
> 
> Kat
> 
> -


 
TYVM!  I am so glad to hear that!   And thanks for the welcome as well


----------



## witchz85

Hi Kat, 

Can I ask if this is authentic? 
http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230470457968&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Kelly


----------



## elviscostellofan

witchz85 said:


> Hi Kat,
> 
> Can I ask if this is authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230470457968&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Kelly


 
Kelly - Definitely authentic, and that seller has been on eBay for a long time, regularly lists Kate Spades, and I have NEVER seen a counterfeit from him/her.  I don't necessarily "endorse" sellers but I would feel comfortable buying anything mderogers has listed.

Good luck!

Kat


----------



## xtin

Hi! Pls authenticate...

http://www.fashfire.com/products/opus-union-square-core-black-bag-p271.html

Has anyone tried buying from them - fashfire.com?


----------



## babyblue4

Hi everyone!
Can someone please help authenticate this Kate Spade dot noel sam tote in pink. I can take more pics if needed (click to enlarge). My camera is not the best but I tried 





Tag from inside zippered pocket that has hologram 'kate spade' (there is also a 'made in china' tag in the inside of the main compartment but I can't get a photo of it to save my life).





Thanks in advance


----------



## elviscostellofan

babyblue4 said:


> Hi everyone!
> Can someone please help authenticate this Kate Spade dot noel sam tote in pink. I can take more pics if needed (click to enlarge). My camera is not the best but I tried
> 
> View attachment 1102780
> 
> View attachment 1102781
> 
> Tag from inside zippered pocket that has hologram 'kate spade' (there is also a 'made in china' tag in the inside of the main compartment but I can't get a photo of it to save my life).
> View attachment 1102782
> 
> View attachment 1102783
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
This is DEFINITELY authentic.


----------



## Lovelyapples

Hi, could someone please help me with this Kate Spade bag? It seems authentic to me but through my computer, the bag linen looks brown but seller states it's red. Is it my computer or wrong description by the seller?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Kate-Spade-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f2b25772

Thank you in advance.


----------



## kitkathiro

name : KATE SPADE PURSE NWT PINK BOW TOTE BAG LARGE
link : http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310218833332&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT 
seller : lyndaselfelstel
comment : hi can u please authenticate this,i think this is authentic,just wanna make sure  though thx


----------



## elviscostellofan

Lovelyapples said:


> Hi, could someone please help me with this Kate Spade bag? It seems authentic to me but through my computer, the bag linen looks brown but seller states it's red. Is it my computer or wrong description by the seller?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Kate-Spade-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f2b25772
> 
> Thank you in advance.


 
That is most assuredly an authentic bag.  I think the lining is brown and the seller made a mistake - he/she probably just cut and paste from the description of another auction.  Did you email the seller and ask or are you just going off the description?  I bet it's a typo.  In any event, that seller has a lot of Kate Spade bags and I have NEVER seen him/her sell a fake.  I would feel very comfortable buying from that seller.  

Hope that helps!

~Kat


----------



## elviscostellofan

kitkathiro said:


> name : KATE SPADE PURSE NWT PINK BOW TOTE BAG LARGE
> link : http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310218833332&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> seller : lyndaselfelstel
> comment : hi can u please authenticate this,i think this is authentic,just wanna make sure though thx


 
It is.

~Kat


----------



## babyblue4

elviscostellofan said:


> This is DEFINITELY authentic.


 
Thank you so much Kat.


----------



## Lovelyapples

elviscostellofan said:


> That is most assuredly an authentic bag. I think the lining is brown and the seller made a mistake - he/she probably just cut and paste from the description of another auction. Did you email the seller and ask or are you just going off the description? I bet it's a typo. In any event, that seller has a lot of Kate Spade bags and I have NEVER seen him/her sell a fake. I would feel very comfortable buying from that seller.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> ~Kat


 
Thank you kat. I asked about the linen as I was comparing it with another seller of the same bag http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-KATE-SPADE-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5adce3a4
 The linen is red for this seller. Actually I asked BigBen regarding the wrong measurement of the bag instead of the linen. BigBen had acknowledge that the bag's measurement had been mixup. It was much later I notice the linen was also different.


----------



## elviscostellofan

There are a lot of collections that will have different linings, particularly if they span more than one season.  This is especially true of a lot of the leather collections, such as Wellesley and Tarrytown.  I wouldn't be concerned about it, unless of course you have a preference for a particular color of lining.  Not for authenticity reasons.  -Kat


----------



## elviscostellofan

ACTUALLY I think I know what the problem is - I think the problem is that the seller has a "Gilly" rather than an "Aimee."  It's difficult to tell from the photos, but I think this bag is smaller than the Aimee.  It may be mis-tagged.  Doesn't it look a LOT shorter than it is wide?  

I can't find a comparable one, but check this out.  Brown lining.
http://deluxemall.com/kate-spade-ag...pade-classic-noel-handbag-sale-brand-new.html

I think this solves both the measurement problem and the lining issue - it's not that the bag is counterfeit or that there's anything wrong with it - it's just not the "Aimee" bag!

~Kat


----------



## elviscostellofan

By the way, I don't know anything about the store at the link I posted above; just wanted to find some "Gilly" comparison photos.


----------



## Lovelyapples

Thank you so much kat    You are the best. You cleared all my confusion.


----------



## dipie318

Hi, 
Can someone please tell me if this Kate Spade diaper bag on ebay is authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120570861043&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

There is a close up of the logo, but I have never seen one like that.  I'm not really an expert though.  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## elviscostellofan

dipie318 said:


> Hi,
> Can someone please tell me if this Kate Spade diaper bag on ebay is authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120570861043&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> There is a close up of the logo, but I have never seen one like that. I'm not really an expert though. Thanks in advance!!


 
It is.  That's called the "license plate" logo and it's been used on certain collections for 3 or 4 years.  It's relatively new and not used on every collection.

-Kat


----------



## lengel

Hi,
Can someone tell me if the kate spade wallet is authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Kate-Spade-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item563c62cea4


http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-PRES...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a5a7bd9d4


----------



## elviscostellofan

lengel said:


> Hi,
> Can someone tell me if the kate spade wallet is authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Kate-Spade-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item563c62cea4
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-PRES...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a5a7bd9d4


 
Both are, yes.  -Kat


----------



## lengel

Hi, is the authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-KATE-SPADE-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item563b9f9057

Thanks


----------



## What4

Is this Kate Spade Silver Quinn authentic? Thanks
http://us.ebid.net/for-sale/kate-spade-silver-quinn-bag-28123711.htm


----------



## baggingformore

Does Kate Spade ever released a brown tote with quilted logo and blue suede lining?
I'm just curious, since my friend showed me her bag.
I've tried to find the pic but haven't found it yet. 
Thanks!


----------



## elviscostellofan

lengel said:


> Hi, is the authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-KATE-SPADE-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item563b9f9057
> 
> Thanks


 
Yes.


----------



## elviscostellofan

What4 said:


> Is this Kate Spade Silver Quinn authentic? Thanks
> http://us.ebid.net/for-sale/kate-spade-silver-quinn-bag-28123711.htm


 
Yes - this is an authentic Fillmore Street Quinn.


----------



## elviscostellofan

baggingformore said:


> Does Kate Spade ever released a brown tote with quilted logo and blue suede lining?
> I'm just curious, since my friend showed me her bag.
> I've tried to find the pic but haven't found it yet.
> Thanks!


 

Yes.  You're talking about the "Quilted Noel" collection in Chocolate color.  There were several shapes of handbags available from this collection.  This eBay auction is just one example:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230480611190

This collection is several years old, so you won't likely find any photographs on current websites.  But assuming this is what you've described, your friend's bag is authentic.  

~Kat


----------



## baggingformore

Thanks a lot Kat!


----------



## lengel

Thanks Kat.

Can you help to tell whether this is authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Category=45260&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2

Thanks


----------



## sara_g

lengel said:


> Thanks Kat.
> 
> Can you help to tell whether this is authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Category=45260&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2
> 
> Thanks



Looks good to me.


----------



## mamoochi

hai..im new here.. can someone help me aunthenticate this KS bag..THANK YOU

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Kate-Spade-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f2ee4136


----------



## elviscostellofan

lengel said:


> Thanks Kat.
> 
> Can you help to tell whether this is authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Category=45260&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2
> 
> Thanks


 

Yes, it is.  I notice that you have asked about 4 of these wallets from different sellers; it may help you to know that a counterfeit of this wallet, to my knowledge, does not exist.  I certainly have never seen one.  This wallet is too detailed.  Counterfeit wallets tend to be nylon or crappy looking stripes.  Sometimes leather, but they're usually very obvious.


~Kat


----------



## elviscostellofan

mamoochi said:


> hai..im new here.. can someone help me aunthenticate this KS bag..THANK YOU
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Kate-Spade-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f2ee4136


 
This is authentic.  This seller has a large inventory of Kate Spade items and they are all authentic.  ~Kat


----------



## kdegnan

Hi, can anyone tell me if this is an authentic Kate Spade bag? Real or fake, it seems to be of high quality. Thanks!


----------



## queen.asli

welcome - please repost here http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-kate-spade-416419.html


----------



## kdegnan

Hi, can anyone tell me if this is an authentic Kate Spade bag? Real or fake, it seems to be of high quality. Thanks!


----------



## elviscostellofan

kdegnan said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me if this is an authentic Kate Spade bag? Real or fake, it seems to be of high quality. Thanks!


 
This is unquestionably counterfeit.  Neither the exterior nor interior fabrics resemble any authentic Kate Spade collection.  

Sorry for the bad news.

~Kat


----------



## kdegnan

Thanks Kat!
That's too bad, but I figured it was. Still, it's a cute bag, and like I said, the quality seems to be decent. Is it common to make quality counterfeit bags? Anyway, hopefully I can pry off the metal tag without too much damage and actually use the purse!


----------



## elviscostellofan

kdegnan said:


> Thanks Kat!
> That's too bad, but I figured it was. Still, it's a cute bag, and like I said, the quality seems to be decent. Is it common to make quality counterfeit bags? Anyway, hopefully I can pry off the metal tag without too much damage and actually use the purse!


 
I think most people find their fakes servicable when they manage to get the label off.    But I'd wager that if you put the bag next to a real one there would be differences.  For example, I have a fake Kate Spade nylon Sam that someone sent me once as a teaching tool.  It looks . . . okay, but compared to an authentic one the stitching isn't quite right, the lining isn't sewn in the same way, etc.  But there are very few fake KS bags that are just TOTAL pieces o' useless caca - there are some notable exceptions!  

Kat


----------



## mamoochi

elviscostellofan said:


> this is authentic.  This seller has a large inventory of kate spade items and they are all authentic.  ~kat




thank you very much kate !!


----------



## ShinyCquin

Hey ladies and gents...

I found this bag at a resale shop (kinda like a goodwill but for a kidney foundation), it was at the bottom of a bin. The straw/wicker caught my eye. I didn't notice it had Kate Spade on the purse til it was rung up. I only paid $6.99, but I think it's a knock off. Can y'all help me with this? It would be cool if it's not a knock off, but for $6.99, I won't hold my breath. 

I tried to get good images of the name/logo on the metal hardware. The inside label is kinda hokey! But what do I know, I'm paranoid poodle, right? 

Help!  Please and thank you!


----------



## elviscostellofan

paranoidpoodle said:


> Hey ladies and gents...
> 
> I found this bag at a resale shop (kinda like a goodwill but for a kidney foundation), it was at the bottom of a bin. The straw/wicker caught my eye. I didn't notice it had Kate Spade on the purse til it was rung up. I only paid $6.99, but I think it's a knock off. Can y'all help me with this? It would be cool if it's not a knock off, but for $6.99, I won't hold my breath.
> 
> I tried to get good images of the name/logo on the metal hardware. The inside label is kinda hokey! But what do I know, I'm paranoid poodle, right?
> 
> Help!  Please and thank you!


 
Greetings - this is most assuredly NOT a counterfeit!    This is the Wicker Paisley Basket from Summer 2001.  I absolutely love this.... the lining was available in pink paisley or green paisley.  What a fantastic find!  Congrats!

~Kat


----------



## ShinyCquin

elviscostellofan said:


> Greetings - this is most assuredly NOT a counterfeit!  This is the Wicker Paisley Basket from Summer 2001. I absolutely love this.... the lining was available in pink paisley or green paisley. What a fantastic find! Congrats!
> 
> ~Kat


 


OMG! Thank you sooo much! You made my day!  Wow! Talk about a goldmine in that resale shop! I found a Coach at Plato's Closet for $20 and it's real! Took it to the purse department at Neiman Marcus and the gal said it's the real deal!  Maybe I should buy a lottery ticket!  

Thank you soo much!


----------



## jennyrose

hi new here can you please help me check these bags' authenticity?  im thinking of bidding on the serena so i just wanna make sure it's real. the other 2 im not too sure if i like just as much heehee but am still curious to know. tyia! 

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/KATE-SPADE-Classic-Noel-Serena-Bag-100-AUTH-Brand-NEW-/280516035789?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_216&hash=item41500f04cd#ht_1488wt_911

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Fire-Sale-Like-NEW-Kate-Spade-Tarrytown-Logan-Bag-/280516907711?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_216&hash=item41501c52bf#ht_500wt_1154

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/GSS-NWT-Authentic-Kate-Spade-Small-Tess-Shoulder-Bag-/190402673244?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_216&hash=item2c54e23a5c#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## kcf68

kdegnan said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me if this is an authentic Kate Spade bag? Real or fake, it seems to be of high quality. Thanks!


 

A definate fake..


----------



## elviscostellofan

jennyrose said:


> hi new here can you please help me check these bags' authenticity?  im thinking of bidding on the serena so i just wanna make sure it's real. the other 2 im not too sure if i like just as much heehee but am still curious to know. tyia!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/KATE-SPADE-C...tDomain_216&hash=item41500f04cd#ht_1488wt_911
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Fire-Sale-Li...tDomain_216&hash=item41501c52bf#ht_500wt_1154
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/GSS-NWT-Auth...tDomain_216&hash=item2c54e23a5c#ht_500wt_1154


 

All of these bags are authentic, but the Tarrytown Logan appears to be a stock photo.  So, in other words, it's a photo of an authentic bag, but that's about all I can say.

~Kat


----------



## jennyrose

elviscostellofan said:


> All of these bags are authentic, but the Tarrytown Logan appears to be a stock photo.  So, in other words, it's a photo of an authentic bag, but that's about all I can say.
> 
> ~Kat



awesome, thanks kat! and thanks for putting up the page on how to check ks fakes, i already have it bookmarked :okay:


----------



## elviscostellofan

You're welcome!  Just FYI, my website is REALLY outdated - it's really only useful as a catalogue of the older collections, at this point.  If you need authenticity help, I usually do check this board every day.  

Cheers,

Kat


----------



## ShannaZ

What do you think? Any feedback would be appreciated. 

*1. Brand New Kate Spade Large Nylon Diaper Bag - New with Tags* (I'm guessing this is a good sign, although she doesn't say where it was purchased): http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200480333291&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

*2. Kate Spade Medium Baby Diaper Bag Black - GENUINE - Pre-Owned (scroll to bottom of the page to see)*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190399390108&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Thanks!


----------



## ShannaZ

Hi Ladies, 

Please let me know what you think? 

*1. Brand New Kate Spade Large Nylon Diaper Bag - New with Tags* (I'm guessing this is a good sign, although she doesn't say where it was purchased): http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

*2. Kate Spade Medium Baby Diaper Bag Black - GENUINE - Pre-Owned (scroll to bottom of the page to see)*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Thanks so much!


----------



## ShannaZ

Sorry... don't think the link for the second bag worked. Please try this one instead (if it still doesn't work, I'll try to post the actual images):
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=190399390108&view=all&tid=0

Thanks!


----------



## elviscostellofan

ShannaZ said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Please let me know what you think?
> 
> *1. Brand New Kate Spade Large Nylon Diaper Bag - New with Tags* (I'm guessing this is a good sign, although she doesn't say where it was purchased): http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> *2. Kate Spade Medium Baby Diaper Bag Black - GENUINE - Pre-Owned (scroll to bottom of the page to see)*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Thanks so much!


 
Even without a close-up photo of the first bag, I believe it is authentic.  The price tag certainly is correct, and there's nothing about the bag that leads me to believe it's fake.  This is going to sound weird, but I've looked at thousands of pictures of fake and real KS nylon bags, and the camera flash reflects off of this fabric correctly.  The KS nylon is a sort of smooth parachute-type fabric, and can look quite shiny in a flash photo.  Frequently when a bag is fake, it has a grainy look.  I think this one is real.

The second bag is not showing up.  It is possible that the item was removed by eBay.

Hope that helps!

Kat


----------



## ShannaZ

Thanks so much, Kat! I'll probably bid on the first bag. 

I already won the auction on the second bag, but can't figure out how to make the link show up anymore (or even if that is possible). But I guess it doesn't matter since, either way, it is mine now. I've received it and it looks pretty well made, but maybe I'll bring it to a Kate Spade store and have them take a look. I bid on it because I thought it was the large sized bag, although it turned out to be the medium size (which is why I'm considering a bid on the other link). 

I really appreciate your opinion and help!


----------



## ShannaZ

Attached are the first set of photos of the first Kate Spade Diaper Bag I originally posted. Would love your opinin. Thanks!


----------



## ShannaZ

Here are some additional photos of the same bag that I'm hoping to authenticate. Thanks!


----------



## elviscostellofan

Shanna - That bag is definitely authentic.  ~Kat


----------



## ShannaZ

Wonderful! So glad to hear that. Thanks so very much, Kat!


----------



## ldstng

Hi guys,
I never had a Kate Spade or any designer purse before and I've found this at the Goodwill store and fell in love with the color, somebody told me that this is a designer. Out of curiosity, could anybody help me authenticate this? It could be a fake but I've only paid $14 for it anyways.
From what I've learned so far, this purse is from a Merrywood Baylor Collection

material: Boarskin
size: 15" length; 6" height; 6" width

Thank's everyone!


----------



## elviscostellofan

ldstng said:


> Hi guys,
> I never had a Kate Spade or any designer purse before and I've found this at the Goodwill store and fell in love with the color, somebody told me that this is a designer. Out of curiosity, could anybody help me authenticate this? It could be a fake but I've only paid $14 for it anyways.
> From what I've learned so far, this purse is from a Merrywood Baylor Collection
> 
> material: Boarskin
> size: 15" length; 6" height; 6" width
> 
> Thank's everyone!


 
This is absolutely authentic, no question.


----------



## ldstng

Thank's so much, ElvisCosteloFan.  I'm thrilled for the good find.


----------



## izumi_star

Hi,
recently purchased this http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400125202923&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
please authenticate, didn't pay very much at all for it but would like to know,

thanks so much!


----------



## elviscostellofan

izumi_star said:


> Hi,
> recently purchased this http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400125202923&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> please authenticate, didn't pay very much at all for it but would like to know,
> 
> thanks so much!


 

Sorry izumi_star, but this is not authentic.  Kate Spade simply has never made a bag that looks like this.


----------



## izumi_star

well it's good to know. 
thanks a lot elviscostellofan!


----------



## izumi_star

oh- would like to ask also
is this bag genuine?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260615739239&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## elviscostellofan

izumi_star said:


> oh- would like to ask also
> is this bag genuine?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260615739239&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
Yes, that one definitely is!


----------



## trendsettrebag

Dear Authenticators, please help me to authenticate....

http://my.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MyEbay&gbh=1&CurrentPage=MyeBayWon&ssPageName=STRK:ME:LNLK:MEWNX

Thank's....


----------



## elviscostellofan

trendsettrebag said:


> Dear Authenticators, please help me to authenticate....
> 
> http://my.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MyEbay&gbh=1&CurrentPage=MyeBayWon&ssPageName=STRK:ME:LNLK:MEWNX
> 
> Thank's....


 
This is a link to "My eBay" - what is the auction number?


----------



## elviscostellofan

trendsettrebag said:


> Dear Authenticators, please help me to authenticate....
> 
> http://my.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MyEbay&gbh=1&CurrentPage=MyeBayWon&ssPageName=STRK:ME:LNLK:MEWNX
> 
> Thank's....


 
Is it this?  220620834043

This is authentic, from the Quilted Noel collection.


----------



## trendsettrebag

elviscostellofan said:


> Is it this?  220620834043
> 
> This is authentic, from the Quilted Noel collection.



This is It....thank's, glad to hear it's authentic


----------



## ShannaZ

Hi Kat, 

I'm pretty sure this large Kate Spade diaper bag is authentic, but I'd love your opinion:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120584185661&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Also, do you know if this style is still available in stores? I've only seen them on eBay, but since many of the postings are NWT, I would think they are probably purchased somewhat recently. 

Also, generally speaking, is is a safe to assume that if tags are still on a bag Kate Spade bag, it is real? Or can those be faked too?

Thanks!


----------



## MercyRN

One of my friends just bought a Kate Spade tote, in the actual Kate Spade outlet near her. It's very cute, I want to buy it but I don't live close enough to the outlets to go. Soo, for second best I think I found the same on on Ebay, stating authentic, blah blah.
BUT.. I also found the same purse, but different interior, also claiming authentic. 
I did a search for the style number and found bag #1 on Nordstrom's website but  discontinued item, so I'm thinking that's the authentic one? (The pink NOEL interior)
Any help please to discern between the two?  Thanks

So, this is the first one, the one that I think is prob. real, based on the interior matching the one from Nordstroms website.
1.)  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300418094539&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

This is the other one on ebay, different interior(polka dot), but also claim authentic

2.)  http://cgi.ebay.com/kate-spade-ny-C...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4150441ee7

Here is the link to the discontinued item at Nordstroms that made me think the pink interior is the real one??
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3034531...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6007785&P=1

Let me know if anyone has suggestions?
I just wouldn't think they would make the bag with alternate interiors, not sure what to think.


----------



## elviscostellofan

ShannaZ said:


> Hi Kat,
> 
> I'm pretty sure this large Kate Spade diaper bag is authentic, but I'd love your opinion:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120584185661&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Also, do you know if this style is still available in stores? I've only seen them on eBay, but since many of the postings are NWT, I would think they are probably purchased somewhat recently.
> 
> Also, generally speaking, is is a safe to assume that if tags are still on a bag Kate Spade bag, it is real? Or can those be faked too?
> 
> Thanks!


 
This is authentic.  I have no idea if it is available in stores.  Although obviously I still authenticate KS bags, and generally keep up with the collections online, I haven't actually shopped for a Kate Spade bag in quite some time.  

I've not seen a fake of the CURRENT price tag, but that doesn't mean it can't happen.  It is still wise to seek authentication.  I have seen all kinds of egregious things over the past 10 years.  Obviously you're not going to see this happen as you would with Louis Vuitton, but it can.  Back in 1999-01 when the "care card" was just a piece of white card stock with print on the front and back, those were faked with some regularity.


----------



## ShannaZ

Thanks, Kat! Very much appreciated. I'll go ahead and purchase it. Have a great day


----------



## elviscostellofan

MercyRN said:


> One of my friends just bought a Kate Spade tote, in the actual Kate Spade outlet near her. It's very cute, I want to buy it but I don't live close enough to the outlets to go. Soo, for second best I think I found the same on on Ebay, stating authentic, blah blah.
> BUT.. I also found the same purse, but different interior, also claiming authentic.
> I did a search for the style number and found bag #1 on Nordstrom's website but discontinued item, so I'm thinking that's the authentic one? (The pink NOEL interior)
> Any help please to discern between the two?  Thanks
> 
> So, this is the first one, the one that I think is prob. real, based on the interior matching the one from Nordstroms website.
> 1.) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300418094539&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> This is the other one on ebay, different interior(polka dot), but also claim authentic
> 
> 2.) http://cgi.ebay.com/kate-spade-ny-C...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4150441ee7
> 
> Here is the link to the discontinued item at Nordstroms that made me think the pink interior is the real one??
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3034531...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6007785&P=1
> 
> Let me know if anyone has suggestions?
> I just wouldn't think they would make the bag with alternate interiors, not sure what to think.


 
Both bags are authentic.  There are numerous collections with different colored linings, or different patterned linings altogether.  This is particularly true for collections that span more than one season, and collections that are made for the outlets.  Varying linings do not signify counterfeits.  The dot lining is the "Larabee Dot" which has been used in multiple collections.

HTH,

Kat


----------



## elviscostellofan

What I should say is that varying linings do not NECESSARILY signify counterfeits!  But, you usually have to look at other features besides just the lining.

~Kat


----------



## syivese

Hi All,

I'm new to the forum. Would like to know if this is authentic or not.

Item name: NEW KATE SPADE Thompson Street Noel STEVIE Tote Purse
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370398998071&_trksid=p2759.l1259

Thanks!


----------



## Toonces

Hi all,
I'm mostly a Coach or RM girl and I wouldn't know a Kate Spade if it hit me over the head.  

At any rate, I picked this up out of the $1.99 bin at the Salvation Army yesterday.   They had some other great bags in there too, including a Coach Mercer Backpack.  I couldn't just let it sit there in case it was authentic, so I brought it home with me.  Real or fake?

http://s534.photobucket.com/albums/ee349/Toonces_album/ID ME/


----------



## elviscostellofan

syivese said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to the forum. Would like to know if this is authentic or not.
> 
> Item name: NEW KATE SPADE Thompson Street Noel STEVIE Tote Purse
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370398998071&_trksid=p2759.l1259
> 
> Thanks!


 
It is.


----------



## elviscostellofan

Toonces said:


> Hi all,
> I'm mostly a Coach or RM girl and I wouldn't know a Kate Spade if it hit me over the head.
> 
> At any rate, I picked this up out of the $1.99 bin at the Salvation Army yesterday. They had some other great bags in there too, including a Coach Mercer Backpack. I couldn't just let it sit there in case it was authentic, so I brought it home with me. Real or fake?
> 
> http://s534.photobucket.com/albums/ee349/Toonces_album/ID ME/


 
This is authentic.  It is the Nylon Pique "Eleni" from 2001.


----------



## mzedith

Toonces said:


> Hi all,
> I'm mostly a Coach or RM girl and I wouldn't know a Kate Spade if it hit me over the head.
> 
> At any rate, I picked this up out of the $1.99 bin at the Salvation Army yesterday. They had some other great bags in there too, including a Coach Mercer Backpack. I couldn't just let it sit there in case it was authentic, so I brought it home with me. Real or fake?
> 
> http://s534.photobucket.com/albums/ee349/Toonces_album/ID ME/


 


elviscostellofan said:


> This is authentic. It is the Nylon Pique "Eleni" from 2001.


 
Score!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Congrats Toonces


----------



## Toonces

elviscostellofan said:


> This is authentic.  It is the Nylon Pique "Eleni" from 2001.



Wow...I can't believe it!  Thanks!


----------



## ritat

Hi there, I'm new to the forum! (I used to be super into denim and spent all my time on authenticforum, but now I've been bitten by the handbag bug....  )

So I was thinking about bidding on this Kate Spade bag because the print looks really fun, but I want to know for sure that it's real before I do. Can anyone help me out with this? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...d=110541100671&ff4=263602_263622#ht_500wt_951


----------



## ritat

Sorry, just realized this is in the wrong place. Please ignore!


----------



## ritat

Hi there, I'm new to the forum! (I used to be super into denim and spent all my time on authenticforum, but now I've been bitten by the handbag bug....  )

So I was thinking about bidding on this Kate Spade bag because the print looks really fun, but I want to know for sure that it's real before I do. Can anyone help me out with this? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fabulous-Kate-S..._WH_Handbags&hash=item19bcc3567f#ht_500wt_951


----------



## elviscostellofan

ritat said:


> Hi there, I'm new to the forum! (I used to be super into denim and spent all my time on authenticforum, but now I've been bitten by the handbag bug.... )
> 
> So I was thinking about bidding on this Kate Spade bag because the print looks really fun, but I want to know for sure that it's real before I do. Can anyone help me out with this? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Fabulous-Kate-S..._WH_Handbags&hash=item19bcc3567f#ht_500wt_951


 

It's real!  This is the Ashbury print.  Enjoy!

~Kat


----------



## ritat

Thanks so much!!! You are awesome!


----------



## zippy14u

I found this (I believe)vintage kate spade bucket bag. Could you please autheticate this for me?


----------



## zippy14u

zippy14u said:


> I found this (I believe)vintage kate spade bucket bag. Could you please autheticate this for me?


 
More pictures


----------



## elviscostellofan

zippy14u said:


> More pictures


 
It's authentic - this is the Saranac collection "Portia" - this is a 2004 collection.


~Kat


----------



## zippy14u

elviscostellofan said:


> It's authentic - this is the Saranac collection "Portia" - this is a 2004 collection.
> 
> 
> ~Kat


 
Thank you for the info...this is my first time with this bag....


----------



## baggingformore

Hi Kat,
How about this one? Is is authentic?
And what year was it released?
Thanks so much 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-diap...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa28e436e


----------



## elviscostellofan

baggingformore said:


> Hi Kat,
> How about this one? Is is authentic?
> And what year was it released?
> Thanks so much
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-diap...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa28e436e


 
(1)  Yes, authentic
(2)  Don't know, but it's recent - past year or two.

Good luck!

~Kat


----------



## baggingformore

Thanks Kat!
You're the best


----------



## ariana823

I picked this up at Salvation Army today for $3.  Not sure if it's a fake.  It seems like an old style (and smells old!) and not very Kate-Spade-ish.

No tags inside other than "made in china".

I have more pictures in the album, including a closeup of the label.  It was too big to attach.  

TIA
http://s519.photobucket.com/albums/u357/arianarobmitzi/KS Spade


----------



## ariana823

Maybe I should specify too that I believe the fabric is wool, with a leather strap.


----------



## ariana823

The shape looks like this one, but I don't know whether this one is fake either....  
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-KATE-SPADE-Dk-Charcoal-Gray-Wool-Handbag-Purse-/370403199746

Or "Belted Tweed" or "Whipstitch Wool" here.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-KATE-SPADE-Dk-Charcoal-Gray-Wool-Handbag-Purse-/370403199746

Not sure why I'm adding these...  I'm sure you don't need "help"!


----------



## elviscostellofan

ariana823 said:


> I picked this up at Salvation Army today for $3. Not sure if it's a fake. It seems like an old style (and smells old!) and not very Kate-Spade-ish.
> 
> No tags inside other than "made in china".
> 
> I have more pictures in the album, including a closeup of the label. It was too big to attach.
> 
> TIA
> http://s519.photobucket.com/albums/u357/arianarobmitzi/KS Spade


 

Well, unfortunately it's a counterfeit, so I am glad you didn't make a big investment and got one more fake out of the stream of commerce!  The label looks as though it is attached with just a few stitches on each end and could be easily removed.  Do you have a child's dress-up basket that could use a donation?  

It is similar to some of the wool bags of 1999 and 2000, but the shape of the flap is not right, the letters on the label are not shaped or spaced correctly (and again, appears to be just barely stitched on) and the Made in China tag is incorrect (not the fact that it is made in China, just has the wrong tag).  

Sorry for the bad news.  ~Kat


----------



## elviscostellofan

ariana823 said:


> The shape looks like this one, but I don't know whether this one is fake either....
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-KATE-SPADE-Dk-Charcoal-Gray-Wool-Handbag-Purse-/370403199746
> 
> Or "Belted Tweed" or "Whipstitch Wool" here.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-KATE-SPADE-Dk-Charcoal-Gray-Wool-Handbag-Purse-/370403199746
> 
> Not sure why I'm adding these... I'm sure you don't need "help"!


 
Hee!  Yes, this bag is authentic - it's from an "Austrian Wool" collection from 2000.


----------



## elviscostellofan

To me, this is the bag it most closely resembles - the Wool Whipstitch "Henry."  I think you can see here what I mean by the flap being off - if it was an authentic "Henry" the flap would be squared off.


More information than you needed!!  :weird:


----------



## ariana823

Thank you so much!  Now I can let it RIP as a diaper bag.    My baby is too young to do dressup now, but in a few years....

Again, appreciate the insight!


----------



## trendsettrebag

Dear Authenticators, please help me to authenticate both Kate Spade

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170503569257&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260615121840&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Thank's so much...


----------



## elviscostellofan

trendsettrebag said:


> Dear Authenticators, please help me to authenticate both Kate Spade
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170503569257&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260615121840&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Thank's so much...


 
Both are authentic.  ~Kat


----------



## trendsettrebag

elviscostellofan said:


> Both are authentic.  ~Kat



Thank's a lot...


----------



## ilovepurses87

Hi, is this Kate Spade authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Kate-Spade-...H_Handbags&hash=item255bc01578#ht_2841wt_1137


----------



## elviscostellofan

ilovepurses87 said:


> Hi, is this Kate Spade authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Kate-Spade-...H_Handbags&hash=item255bc01578#ht_2841wt_1137


 

Ya, you betcha!


----------



## syivese

Is this real?

http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-CHAR...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19bdc2fa34

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CrazyHandbagz

Pls. help to authenticate this bag. Thks!

Item Name:KATE SPADE STEVIE THOMPSON STREET NOEL BAG PURSE S $295
Item Number:300443769720
Seller IDamc19118
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-STEV...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f3d81b78


----------



## CrazyHandbagz

Here's one more. Thks!

Item Name:KATE SPADE STEVIE THOMPSON STREET NOEL BAG PURSE P $295
Item Number:380248627090
Seller IDamc19118
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-STEV...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5888959792


----------



## elviscostellofan

syivese said:


> Is this real?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-CHAR...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19bdc2fa34
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 

Yes


----------



## elviscostellofan

CrazyHandbagz said:


> Pls. help to authenticate this bag. Thks!
> 
> Item Name:KATE SPADE STEVIE THOMPSON STREET NOEL BAG PURSE S $295
> Item Number:300443769720
> Seller IDamc19118
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-STEV...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f3d81b78


 
Yes


----------



## elviscostellofan

CrazyHandbagz said:


> Here's one more. Thks!
> 
> Item Name:KATE SPADE STEVIE THOMPSON STREET NOEL BAG PURSE P $295
> Item Number:380248627090
> Seller IDamc19118
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-STEV...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5888959792


 
Yup, this too


----------



## ctodd987

I just bought this coach bag today for 35$ and I want to know if it is real or not. it's a little worn on the outside but not too noticeable. the leather tag on the inside says A2J 10618 ??? is it real?


----------



## jgsgmma

I know it's austrian wool from 2000, but does anyone know what the style name is/was?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370406124223


----------



## CrazyHandbagz

elviscostellofan said:


> Yup, this too



Thanks so much!


----------



## elviscostellofan

jgsgmma said:


> I know it's austrian wool from 2000, but does anyone know what the style name is/was?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370406124223


 

It's a Sydney.


----------



## mysenses69

hi there

can anyone help me look if this is authentic
http://picasaweb.google.com/jccalusa/KSSpecialPromo#5485149818517215522
http://picasaweb.google.com/jccalusa/KSSpecialPromo#5485149809282808082

seller from paylessdesignerbags.blogspot.com

thank u so much!


----------



## Saraheliza19

Could someone please tell me if KS made this style of bag
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=320557967164&view=all&tid=0
This is the best pic I have of the purse. There is a small tag on the inside with numbers on it, and the tags look right. KSNY is embossed on the handle, and on the inside. It's really hard to see because of the color and the material.
If it is, could someone please tell me what the style is. 
Thanks


----------



## elviscostellofan

mysenses69 said:


> hi there
> 
> can anyone help me look if this is authentic
> http://picasaweb.google.com/jccalusa/KSSpecialPromo#5485149818517215522
> http://picasaweb.google.com/jccalusa/KSSpecialPromo#5485149809282808082
> 
> seller from paylessdesignerbags.blogspot.com
> 
> thank u so much!


 
It is


----------



## elviscostellofan

Saraheliza19 said:


> Could someone please tell me if KS made this style of bag
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=320557967164&view=all&tid=0
> This is the best pic I have of the purse. There is a small tag on the inside with numbers on it, and the tags look right. KSNY is embossed on the handle, and on the inside. It's really hard to see because of the color and the material.
> If it is, could someone please tell me what the style is.
> Thanks


 
Yes - This is from the Melrose collection and the style name is "Eloise."


----------



## KAO_NY

Can you please authenticate these three Kate Spade items? Replies are greatly appreciated.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330449831161&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
- this clutch has a pink, suede interior, kate spade new york embossed on the lower center portion of the exterior, noel marking hardware on the center front of flap and kate spade embossed closure hardware. the bracelet is not engraved in any way and has some wear. there is a black number tag on the inside seam but no country of origin tag. there is an embossed kate spade lisc. plate on the inside that reads kate spade new york made in italy.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300435092395&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
- this chrissy has a brown interior, not the standard larabee dot lining. there are two tags sewn on the inside with numbers and a country of origin. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390203874701&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
- this bag has red interior but i'm not sure of the tags as i don't have the bag with me right now.


----------



## elviscostellofan

KAO_NY said:


> Can you please authenticate these three Kate Spade items? Replies are greatly appreciated.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330449831161&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> - this clutch has a pink, suede interior, kate spade new york embossed on the lower center portion of the exterior, noel marking hardware on the center front of flap and kate spade embossed closure hardware. the bracelet is not engraved in any way and has some wear. there is a black number tag on the inside seam but no country of origin tag. there is an embossed kate spade lisc. plate on the inside that reads kate spade new york made in italy.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300435092395&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> - this chrissy has a brown interior, not the standard larabee dot lining. there are two tags sewn on the inside with numbers and a country of origin.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390203874701&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> - this bag has red interior but i'm not sure of the tags as i don't have the bag with me right now.


 
All three of these items are authentic.


----------



## BPerry5726

Are these shoes authentic?

Item name: KATE SPADE Italy wool tweed slide mule heel shoes 9 B
Item #: 390219107474
SellerId: mamagargoyle

Thank You!


----------



## hp00060

Can anyone help authenticate this Kate Spade:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-KATE-SPADE-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f421c50a

Item number:300448597258
EBAY Item #300448597258

Thank you. Lee


----------



## elviscostellofan

BPerry5726 said:


> Are these shoes authentic?
> 
> Item name: KATE SPADE Italy wool tweed slide mule heel shoes 9 B
> Item #: 390219107474
> SellerId: mamagargoyle
> 
> Thank You!


 
Yes - these are from 2000 and match a wool herringbone handbag collection.


----------



## elviscostellofan

hp00060 said:


> Can anyone help authenticate this Kate Spade:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-KATE-SPADE-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f421c50a
> 
> Item number:300448597258
> EBAY Item #300448597258
> 
> Thank you. Lee


 
Definitely authentic.


----------



## hp00060

elviscostellofan said:


> Definitely authentic.


 
Thank you for the confirmation - and thank you for the quick response!


----------



## BPerry5726

thank you elviscostellofan - i found a handbag at goodwill in this same pattern - I will be posting photos this weekend to verify authenticity.  
Have A Great Day!!
BR


----------



## marley20

Listing #: 230500812754

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

Your help would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks!


----------



## elviscostellofan

marley20 said:


> Listing #: 230500812754
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> Your help would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks!


 

Authentic.  Nice color!


----------



## BPerry5726

I found this bag at the goodwill.  I am pretty sure it's authentic but looking for verification before I list it.  Any and all comments/info is greatly appreciated!



































Thank You
Have A Great Day!!
Bobbi


----------



## elviscostellofan

Oh yeah!  Nice Herringbone Tweed "Chloe" you have there.


----------



## BPerry5726

Thank You elviscostellofan I appreciate your time and knowledge.
Have A Great Day!!
Bobbi


----------



## syivese

Hi,

May I know if the following item is authentic? I've seen the colors coral & citronella but not this. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170519801889


----------



## elviscostellofan

syivese said:


> Hi,
> 
> May I know if the following item is authentic? I've seen the colors coral & citronella but not this.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170519801889


 

It is authentic - that print is actually the lining of the solid colors.


----------



## syivese

elviscostellofan said:


> It is authentic - that print is actually the lining of the solid colors.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## absolutpiink

Can anyone please authenticate the following Kate Spades...?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-NWT-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item335f8e6b0b


and..
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Kate-Spade-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item439bc1c2fb

Thanks! I am trying to find an "old school" Sam bag to replace one that I lost a few years ago while moving.


----------



## MissyAmerica

Hi everyone! I just bought this off Ebay, I got a great deal as far as I'm concerned real or not.  However I would like to know if it is indead the real deal.  Also what type it is, year it was made, and price I would have expected to pay.  By the way this forum is amazing!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160461082932&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## elviscostellofan

absolutpiink said:


> Can anyone please authenticate the following Kate Spades...?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-NWT-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item335f8e6b0b
> 
> 
> and..
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Kate-Spade-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item439bc1c2fb
> 
> Thanks! I am trying to find an "old school" Sam bag to replace one that I lost a few years ago while moving.


 
The first one is authentic; with respect to the second one, the one picture provided (with no close-ups of the interior or exterior labels whatsoever) is not enough to make a determination.  However, the "ask seller a question" answer about the internal tagging is consistent with an authentic item.  Seller's other auctions demonstrate authentic Kate Spade items.  Note that the auction is a "dutch", i.e. that there are multiple quantities, so the item pictured isn't what you're getting anyway.  I'd feel comfortable taking a gamble on this because the "circumstantial evidence" indicates it is authentic. 

~Kat


----------



## elviscostellofan

absolutpiink said:


> Can anyone please authenticate the following Kate Spades...?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-NWT-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item335f8e6b0b
> 
> 
> and..
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Kate-Spade-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item439bc1c2fb
> 
> Thanks! I am trying to find an "old school" Sam bag to replace one that I lost a few years ago while moving.


 
Actually, the first auction is for multiple quantities as well.  I'm comfortable with both of these auctions, however.


----------



## elviscostellofan

MissyAmerica said:


> Hi everyone! I just bought this off Ebay, I got a great deal as far as I'm concerned real or not. However I would like to know if it is indead the real deal. Also what type it is, year it was made, and price I would have expected to pay. By the way this forum is amazing!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160461082932&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


 
Yes, this is authentic.  It is from the "Antibes Stripe" collection from about 2001 years ago.  I have no idea what the original retail price was but probably somewhere in the area of $250.  Congratulations!

As a side note, there is no such thing as a "great deal" on a counterfeit handbag!!!


----------



## MissyAmerica

Ooops I didn't see your responce Elvis.  THANKS A BUNCH! And yes I guess you are right about not being a good deal on conterfit bags... Especially now that I know mine is real  YAY!  Now to find the matching wallet!


----------



## MissyAmerica

Do you happend to know the size of the bag? the demensions are not there so I am just curious.


----------



## elviscostellofan

I think that's the standard "Sam" bag, which is about 8"x11"x4".


----------



## bigtotoro

Hello all. Wife wants a diaper bag for our firstborn. Take a look at these, please.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-KATE-SPADE-CLASSIC-NOEL-MEDIUM-BABY-DIAPER-BAG-NWT-/180534590968?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a08b33df8#ht_3229wt_911

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Kate-Spade-Classic-Noel-Henry-Baby-Diaper-Bag-NWT-/290414509455?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item439e0dbd8f

Thanks.


----------



## absolutpiink

elviscostellofan said:


> Actually, the first auction is for multiple quantities as well. I'm comfortable with both of these auctions, however.


 
Thank you for your response! I went with the 2nd one as it had more photos and seemed to be the better deal anyway. Thanks again!


----------



## elviscostellofan

bigtotoro said:


> Hello all. Wife wants a diaper bag for our firstborn. Take a look at these, please.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-KATE-SPADE-...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a08b33df8#ht_3229wt_911
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Kate-Spade-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item439e0dbd8f
> 
> Thanks.


 
How nice!  Both are fine.  ~Kat


----------



## Butching

Hi! Please help me authenticate this bag. I've been trying to google this particular model but I can't seem to find it. Thanks! 
http://bestbuysavenue.multiply.com/photos/album/3/Pre-loved_KATE_SPADE_License_Tote_For_Sale#


----------



## elviscostellofan

Butching said:


> Hi! Please help me authenticate this bag. I've been trying to google this particular model but I can't seem to find it. Thanks!
> http://bestbuysavenue.multiply.com/photos/album/3/Pre-loved_KATE_SPADE_License_Tote_For_Sale#


 
Yes, authentic --this is three or four years old which may explain why you can't find it.  I can't recall the exact season.


----------



## kittenss

bought a kate spade purse for a buck (with two coach purses as well which were authenticated yay!) and i think 99% it is fake as there's no identifiers on it other than the front, and there's velcro on the inside pockets. then again i know nothing about ks purses so i thought i'd ask in case. 2/3 ain't bad anyway! 

http://tinyurl.com/2eexdtz

http://tinyurl.com/2eruw89

http://tinyurl.com/2g7flzb

i can take better pics if needed. thanks!


----------



## lurkernomore

Hello, I won this bag, and I would just like to confirm authenticity. I love this bag, and the wallet isn't bad either!This is my first time authenticating - thanks in advance!
Seller - txheat698
description - Trenton Madrid Bag & Wallet
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250678840975&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## elviscostellofan

kittenss said:


> bought a kate spade purse for a buck (with two coach purses as well which were authenticated yay!) and i think 99% it is fake as there's no identifiers on it other than the front, and there's velcro on the inside pockets. then again i know nothing about ks purses so i thought i'd ask in case. 2/3 ain't bad anyway!
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/2eexdtz
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/2eruw89
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/2g7flzb
> 
> i can take better pics if needed. thanks!


 
Yes, it's fake, sorry.    Kate Spade hasn't made a bag like this.  There are a lot of fake that look like this, with those "pinking shears" edges.


----------



## elviscostellofan

lurkernomore said:


> Hello, I won this bag, and I would just like to confirm authenticity. I love this bag, and the wallet isn't bad either!This is my first time authenticating - thanks in advance!
> Seller - txheat698
> description - Trenton Madrid Bag & Wallet
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250678840975&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
This is definitely authentic.  Congrats!


----------



## lurkernomore

elviscostellofan said:


> This is definitely authentic.  Congrats!



Thank you for your expert advice...and your musical taste is awesome (I have been a fan since my punk rock days), too!!


----------



## kittenss

elviscostellofan said:


> Yes, it's fake, sorry.    Kate Spade hasn't made a bag like this.  There are a lot of fake that look like this, with those "pinking shears" edges.



thank you very much, i familiarized myself a bit with her designs more for future reference


----------



## amyamyamy

Just got this on ebay for an amazing price. Got it yesterday and looks very authentic to me, but what do you think. Anyone know the style of this one? I've searched and searched but can't come up with a name.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320573112531&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Thanks much!


----------



## LMD7

Just picked this up, from what I've read the "made in Italy" tags aren't faked much, don't know though......


----------



## elviscostellofan

amyamyamy said:


> Just got this on ebay for an amazing price. Got it yesterday and looks very authentic to me, but what do you think. Anyone know the style of this one? I've searched and searched but can't come up with a name.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320573112531&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Thanks much!


 

It is definitely authentic.  It is a Dot Noel "Maddie."


----------



## elviscostellofan

LMD7 said:


> Just picked this up, from what I've read the "made in Italy" tags aren't faked much, don't know though......


 
Authentic - Hibiscus "Charlotte" from 2001 collection.


----------



## amyamyamy

elviscostellofan said:


> It is definitely authentic. It is a Dot Noel "Maddie."


 

Thanks so much!


----------



## elviscostellofan

Hope1025:  The 1999 bag with silver embroidered flowers is up for auction!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150481640854

(I've actually been keeping an eye out -- I haven't seen one in AGES!)

Kat


----------



## LMD7

Awesome! Thank you so much!!


----------



## kittenss

this isn't a real ks design correct?

http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/6706/image1to.jpg

i didn't buy it off anyone, i was just curious 

the S is really far away


----------



## elviscostellofan

kittenss said:


> this isn't a real ks design correct?
> 
> http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/6706/image1to.jpg
> 
> i didn't buy it off anyone, i was just curious
> 
> the S is really far away


 
This is authentic.  This is a Seersingle Chambray Sam, a 2000 collection.


----------



## kittenss

wow! i can't believe it, thanks!  what do you think would be the best way to clean it or is there a thread somewhere for questions like that? thanks again.


----------



## SstgandaP

Hi ladies- this is my first time purchasing a Kate spade purse, I would appreciate everyone's help.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Kate-...550343108QQcategoryZ63852QQvarZQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## elviscostellofan

SstgandaP said:


> Hi ladies- this is my first time purchasing a Kate spade purse, I would appreciate everyone's help.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Kate-...550343108QQcategoryZ63852QQvarZQQcmdZViewItem


 
Definitely authentic.


----------



## elviscostellofan

kittenss said:


> wow! i can't believe it, thanks!  what do you think would be the best way to clean it or is there a thread somewhere for questions like that? thanks again.


 
You're welcome!  I am the LAST person who should tell anybody how to clean anything.


----------



## SstgandaP

Thank you!!


----------



## sadallas

Hello. I am new to this. Hope I am posting correctly. Can anyone authenticate this bag?

http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-NY-M...459565832?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags#ht_2317wt_920


----------



## hammycatt

Hi! I am new here, just found this forum today. I got a purse last week that I just assumed was a fake - found it in a junk store and just liked it - so I bought it. I know you shouldn't buy counterfeits, I don't usually buy fakes - don't really buy designer, unless you count Kathy Van Zeeland purses (love bling so love her!) - but this purse just called to me and I had to have it, not really caring whether it was real or fake.

I got curious because it had a "made in italy" tag - so I started looking it up out of curiosity. I can't find anything like it anywhere, real KS or fake. Can anyone authenticate this for me, or confirm it's a fake? If it's fake, it really has nice workmanship so i will use it either way 

Here are some photos:




















Thanks so much! I've been reading through some of the threads here and it seems like a nice, friendly place


----------



## elviscostellofan

sadallas said:


> Hello. I am new to this. Hope I am posting correctly. Can anyone authenticate this bag?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-NY-M...459565832?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags#ht_2317wt_920


 

Yes, this is authentic.


----------



## elviscostellofan

hammycatt said:


> Hi! I am new here, just found this forum today. I got a purse last week that I just assumed was a fake - found it in a junk store and just liked it - so I bought it. I know you shouldn't buy counterfeits, I don't usually buy fakes - don't really buy designer, unless you count Kathy Van Zeeland purses (love bling so love her!) - but this purse just called to me and I had to have it, not really caring whether it was real or fake.
> 
> I got curious because it had a "made in italy" tag - so I started looking it up out of curiosity. I can't find anything like it anywhere, real KS or fake. Can anyone authenticate this for me, or confirm it's a fake? If it's fake, it really has nice workmanship so i will use it either way
> 
> Here are some photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! I've been reading through some of the threads here and it seems like a nice, friendly place


 

The reason you can't find anything like it currently is because it's older . . . from 2001 exact!  This is the Sam from the "Rourke Tweed" collection.  Enjoy!


----------



## cheska0530

Hello there!
I'd like to ask how would you know if a kate spade Noel serena flat hobo bag is authentic? tnx.


----------



## hammycatt

Thank you! Wow -- best $3 I've spent in a while


----------



## sadallas

elviscostellofan said:


> Yes, this is authentic.



Thanks so much.


----------



## elviscostellofan

cheska0530 said:


> Hello there!
> I'd like to ask how would you know if a kate spade Noel serena flat hobo bag is authentic? tnx.


 
You would show me pictures or give me an auction number, and I would tell you.  

In all seriousness, I can't really describe in words.  If I can help you authenticate a specific bag, please let me know.

~Kat


----------



## JessIndeed

After sorting through all the photos on here and reading your critiques on the real vs. fake, I am able to authenticate a Colin make up case I got at a thrift shop yesterday for $1.60 !!! How exciting !!! I wasn't able to find photos of it anywhere to compare it but your advice on checking labels, #'s, noel studs, threads, etc. helps a LOT !!!


----------



## cheska0530

elviscostellofan said:


> You would show me pictures or give me an auction number, and I would tell you.
> 
> In all seriousness, I can't really describe in words. If I can help you authenticate a specific bag, please let me know.
> 
> ~Kat


 
okay i will post the pics . thanks Kat!


----------



## bouncingoffclds

I think I bought a fake  won the ebay auction last night.  I really should have done more research; usually I do... could someone help me out with this and let me know for sure that it's fake?  Please don't laugh... I think I already know the answer.  At this point I'm trying to cancel the transaction before it ships.  
Item 120613337037


----------



## zippy14u

Please authenticate this kate spade bag that I found at our local flea market.


----------



## zippy14u

More pictures.

Thanks for looking. BTW, could you tell what style this is?


----------



## elviscostellofan

bouncingoffclds said:


> I think I bought a fake  won the ebay auction last night. I really should have done more research; usually I do... could someone help me out with this and let me know for sure that it's fake? Please don't laugh... I think I already know the answer. At this point I'm trying to cancel the transaction before it ships.
> Item 120613337037


 

Yes, this is absolutely fake.  Kate Spade has never used this particular plaid pattern.  The shape of this bag is wrong . . . it's like a Pia, but longer on the bottom than on the top?  The label and strap attachments look pretty bad.  Sorry for the bad news.


----------



## elviscostellofan

zippy14u said:


> Please authenticate this kate spade bag that I found at our local flea market.


 
Authentic.


----------



## elviscostellofan

zippy14u said:


> More pictures.
> 
> Thanks for looking. BTW, could you tell what style this is?


 
It's from the Dot Noel collection, color Stucco, and it looks like a "Henry" bag.


----------



## zippy14u

elviscostellofan said:


> It's from the Dot Noel collection, color Stucco, and it looks like a "Henry" bag.


 Thanks for the info.
 From the ties on the side, I thougt it might be a Gramercy.


----------



## bouncingoffclds

Thought so  i know better than this.  Thanks for confirming! Now I play the ebay waiting game... at least I'm not out a lot of $ (which should have been my first clue...)
off to the local flea markets, now that I am much better educated!


----------



## trippymeg84

My mom's friend gave her this bag and Im pretty sure she received it with a tag from Nordstrom's but I just wanted to make sure....

It has the kate spade NEW YORK embossed in the leather
inside is a black leather tab with no writing on it, sewn into the liner. It has a made in china tag sewn into the liner seam. The liner is beige with black squares.


----------



## elviscostellofan

trippymeg84 said:


> My mom's friend gave her this bag and Im pretty sure she received it with a tag from Nordstrom's but I just wanted to make sure....
> 
> It has the kate spade NEW YORK embossed in the leather
> inside is a black leather tab with no writing on it, sewn into the liner. It has a made in china tag sewn into the liner seam. The liner is beige with black squares.


 
It is not authentic. This is a counterfeit copy of the "Abstract K" collection from 2001. The blank leather tab on the interior is one giveaway. Another problem is that the "K" pattern in the leather is curved, not angled. Here is a picture of an authentic one for comparison:

http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/images/2001abstractkbyrd.JPG

Sorry for the bad news. ~Kat


----------



## elviscostellofan

Just a general FYI, I'm going to be offline until Saturday morning.

~Kat


----------



## elviscostellofan

zippy14u said:


> Thanks for the info.
> From the ties on the side, I thougt it might be a Gramercy.


 
I think you're thinking of the Gramercy Park collection, which all have side ties regardless of shape.  This is a small or medium Henry, obviously not the Henry diaper bag!


----------



## trippymeg84

Yeah I have seen that bag online before... labeled as the 2002 abstract K.  I have not ever seen another bag from the same collection though, to know if they all had angled Ks.  The stamp in the leather seems pretty close to every picture I've looked at online.  The leather tab inside is odd but I've never had a kate spade to know if thats something thats done.

I called kate spade today and they couldn't tell me anything about this bag specifically, but they did tell me that some bags were made in china at one point, that not all bags have more than one ks label, and not all bags have ks on the metal hardware or the zipper.

I talked to my mom today, however, and the bag was a gift from a friend (my mom is doing ok for herself, but her friend is loaded)- new with all the mumbo jumbo from the store (tags dust bag gift wrapped etc etc)... sooo I dunno what to think.

I dont particularly care except i would rather get 50 bux for it than 10 



elviscostellofan said:


> It is not authentic. This is a counterfeit copy of the "Abstract K" collection from 2001. The blank leather tab on the interior is one giveaway. Another problem is that the "K" pattern in the leather is curved, not angled. Here is a picture of an authentic one for comparison:
> 
> http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/images/2001abstractkbyrd.JPG
> 
> Sorry for the bad news. ~Kat


----------



## stacetan

Hi,
does anyone know the name of this classic noel bag? am searching for it but i cant seem to find the style name.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/53604190@N08/4947090185/






http://www.flickr.com/photos/53604190@N08/4947091341/


----------



## stacetan

Hi,
does anyone know the name of this classic noel bag? am searching for it but i cant seem to find the style name.



http://www.flickr.com/photos/53604190@N08/4947090185/





http://www.flickr.com/photos/53604190@N08/4947091341/


----------



## baggynewbie

*Hello everybody!

I bought this bag off ebay and the seller also included a wallet as a  freebie. These being my first kate spade items, I want to know if they  are authentic as they seem to be in my untrained eye. 

Some pics of the bag:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/53529604@N03/4948537206/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/53529604@N03/4947944351/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/53529604@N03/4948534980/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/53529604@N03/4947943033/

Some pics of the wallet:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/53529604@N03/4948535338/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/53529604@N03/4947945461/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/53529604@N03/4947945843/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/53529604@N03/4948536296/

The wallet does have a production number as well but I find it hard to take a picture of it so it was not shown.

I hope the pics upload as I am not sure if I did the right thing. 
**Could somebody help me? Please share your opinions about the authenticity of these items. THANKS SO MUCH IN ADVANCE*
*
 *


----------



## elviscostellofan

trippymeg84 said:


> Yeah I have seen that bag online before... labeled as the 2002 abstract K. I have not ever seen another bag from the same collection though, to know if they all had angled Ks. The stamp in the leather seems pretty close to every picture I've looked at online. The leather tab inside is odd but I've never had a kate spade to know if thats something thats done.
> 
> I called kate spade today and they couldn't tell me anything about this bag specifically, but they did tell me that some bags were made in china at one point, that not all bags have more than one ks label, and not all bags have ks on the metal hardware or the zipper.
> 
> I talked to my mom today, however, and the bag was a gift from a friend (my mom is doing ok for herself, but her friend is loaded)- new with all the mumbo jumbo from the store (tags dust bag gift wrapped etc etc)... sooo I dunno what to think.
> 
> I dont particularly care except i would rather get 50 bux for it than 10


 
Your bag is fake.  Period.  There are probably few Kate Spade employees that would know any more about vintage Kate Spade bags than I do.  Particularly since the company was purchased by Liz Claiborne in 2005.  I gave you all of the information you needed about this bag.  Except that, I did mistype the year of the collection, it is a 2002 collection, not a 2001 collection.  The website where you saw this collection, undoubtedly, was my own website.  http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/newspring2002


Kate Spade bags have been made in China for over a decade, and they continue to be made in China.  That does not make your bag authentic.  Actually, at the time this collection was produced, ALL of the leather bags were made in Italy, though that is not the case today.  The blank tab is an ABSOLUTE confirmation that your bag is fake.

As a side note, it is illegal to sell counterfeits, even for $10.


----------



## elviscostellofan

baggynewbie said:


> *Hello everybody!*
> 
> *I bought this bag off ebay and the seller also included a wallet as a freebie. These being my first kate spade items, I want to know if they are authentic as they seem to be in my untrained eye. *
> 
> *Some pics of the bag:*
> *http://www.flickr.com/photos/53529604@N03/4948537206/*
> *http://www.flickr.com/photos/53529604@N03/4947944351/*
> *http://www.flickr.com/photos/53529604@N03/4948534980/*
> *http://www.flickr.com/photos/53529604@N03/4947943033/*
> 
> *Some pics of the wallet:*
> *http://www.flickr.com/photos/53529604@N03/4948535338/*
> *http://www.flickr.com/photos/53529604@N03/4947945461/*
> *http://www.flickr.com/photos/53529604@N03/4947945843/*
> *http://www.flickr.com/photos/53529604@N03/4948536296/*
> 
> *The wallet does have a production number as well but I find it hard to take a picture of it so it was not shown.*
> 
> *I hope the pics upload as I am not sure if I did the right thing. *
> *Could somebody help me? Please share your opinions about the authenticity of these items. THANKS SO MUCH IN ADVANCE*


 
They are both authentic.  Enjoy!


----------



## trippymeg84

elviscostellofan said:


> They are both authentic.  Enjoy!



Possibly a fake.... not many original bags have feet and if they do they are tiny "For bags that come with feet (not all do), the feet are small and unobtrusive. They aren't pyramid or cone shaped. If you have a bag with large feet on it, chances are you have a fake." Read more:  How to Spot Fake Kate Spade Bags | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/how_4510474_spot-fake-kate-spade-bags.html#ixzz0yLLEqZFq 

The Sydney bag photo I have seen has feet i think (not the best picture) but its a different shape.
*"The nylon Sydney has metal feet, as do the Finn, Quinn, Roger and Ruby. The nylon luggage has feet as well. See above for the styles that do not have feet."*

The tag looks right but is it sewn into the bag or onto the bag?  Its easy to sew a label onto a fake.... if it is easy to pull up on the edges or its not securely sewn its a fake.  "All Kate Spade bag fabric labels are attached through stitching. That means they are actually stitched onto the bag, not that the label has stitching on it. Many counterfeiters put a fake stitching around the label on then glue it on. Pull on it and if it pulls up, it's a fake."  Read more:  How to Spot Fake Kate Spade Bags | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/how_4510474_spot-fake-kate-spade-bags.html#ixzz0yLMPKs37

most of kate spade's nylon bags, especially after 2002, were made in china.  
*"I believe this is a complete list: USA, Italy, China, Taiwan, Dominican Republic (very limited production there), Indonesia, and the Phillipines. Most of the nylon bags were made in the USA until 2002, but now they are all made in China and Indonesia. All of the nylon accessories I have seen were all made in China. Most of the leather bags are made in Italy, and straw bags are typically made in Taiwan and the Phillipines."*

You can call kate spade and have them check the number (its a production number)

I don't know about the wallet... The strings that are coming off of it are not the usual, as kate spade makes good quality bags, was it pre-used?

I've attached pictures of the sydeny bags i've seen and the francis wallet


----------



## trippymeg84

Well that sucks, thanks though
side note: i doubt I'll get arrested at my garage sale for selling it.  I've bought knockoff guess bags before, that wasnt illegal for the person to sell to me!  I think you might be off on that.



elviscostellofan said:


> Your bag is fake.  Period.  There are probably few Kate Spade employees that would know any more about vintage Kate Spade bags than I do.  Particularly since the company was purchased by Liz Claiborne in 2005.  I gave you all of the information you needed about this bag.  Except that, I did mistype the year of the collection, it is a 2002 collection, not a 2001 collection.  The website where you saw this collection, undoubtedly, was my own website.  http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/newspring2002
> 
> 
> Kate Spade bags have been made in China for over a decade, and they continue to be made in China.  That does not make your bag authentic.  Actually, at the time this collection was produced, ALL of the leather bags were made in Italy, though that is not the case today.  The blank tab is an ABSOLUTE confirmation that your bag is fake.
> 
> As a side note, it is illegal to sell counterfeits, even for $10.


----------



## elviscostellofan

trippymeg84 said:


> Possibly a fake.... not many original bags have feet and if they do they are tiny "For bags that come with feet (not all do), the feet are small and unobtrusive. They aren't pyramid or cone shaped. If you have a bag with large feet on it, chances are you have a fake." Read more: How to Spot Fake Kate Spade Bags | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/how_4510474_spot-fake-kate-spade-bags.html#ixzz0yLLEqZFq
> 
> The Sydney bag photo I have seen has feet i think (not the best picture) but its a different shape.
> *"The nylon Sydney has metal feet, as do the Finn, Quinn, Roger and Ruby. The nylon luggage has feet as well. See above for the styles that do not have feet."*
> 
> The tag looks right but is it sewn into the bag or onto the bag? Its easy to sew a label onto a fake.... if it is easy to pull up on the edges or its not securely sewn its a fake. "All Kate Spade bag fabric labels are attached through stitching. That means they are actually stitched onto the bag, not that the label has stitching on it. Many counterfeiters put a fake stitching around the label on then glue it on. Pull on it and if it pulls up, it's a fake." Read more: How to Spot Fake Kate Spade Bags | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/how_4510474_spot-fake-kate-spade-bags.html#ixzz0yLMPKs37
> 
> most of kate spade's nylon bags, especially after 2002, were made in china.
> *"I believe this is a complete list: USA, Italy, China, Taiwan, Dominican Republic (very limited production there), Indonesia, and the Phillipines. Most of the nylon bags were made in the USA until 2002, but now they are all made in China and Indonesia. All of the nylon accessories I have seen were all made in China. Most of the leather bags are made in Italy, and straw bags are typically made in Taiwan and the Phillipines."*
> 
> You can call kate spade and have them check the number (its a production number)
> 
> I don't know about the wallet... The strings that are coming off of it are not the usual, as kate spade makes good quality bags, was it pre-used?
> 
> I've attached pictures of the sydeny bags i've seen and the francis wallet


 
Her bag is a Sydney bag.  It should have metal feet.  It is authentic.  So is the wallet.  It's actually a later model/production year than the handbag.  

trippymeg84, can I ask you something?  Why are you questioning my opinions of authenticity and then attaching photos that come from my website, or quoting the ehow page which refers to my website for authentications?  I've been authenticating Kate Spade bags online for over a decade now and have a large catalogue of photographs of vintage collections.  I don't ever mind backing up my opinions with more information for anyone who is interested, but I'm really flummoxed as to why I'm being completely second guessed here, but then my website is being referenced as a resource?

Second, with respect to the sale of counterfeits, again, I've been at this for a long time.  Counterfeits are not legal to sell.  Are millions of counterfeit items sold every day?  Yes.  Do these people wind up in jail, obviously not.  Does that make it legal?  No.  Clearly, counterfeits are sold at purse parties, the Salvation Army, yard sales -- heck, sometimes even at mall kiosks.  The vast majority of the buying public has no idea that counterfeit items are illegal to sell, what the counterfeit industry supports, or why trademark and copyright infringement are problems in the first place.  But, they are.

Please understand that all of the authentications and advice I give here are done with the absolute best intentions.    I give my time here freely because it's an area in which I have an interest, as well as probably the most expansive knowledge about Kate Spade (particularly older collections) on the 'net.  If I tell someone their bag is counterfeit and illegal to sell, I only wish to educate them and protect them from engaging in an illegal transaction unknowingly.  I have no personal stake in anyones' sales.

Regards,

Kat


----------



## elviscostellofan

stacetan said:


> Hi,
> does anyone know the name of this classic noel bag? am searching for it but i cant seem to find the style name.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/53604190@N08/4947090185/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/53604190@N08/4947091341/


 

Hi,

Your bag is a "Travis."  Enjoy!

~Kat


----------



## stacetan

elviscostellofan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your bag is a "Travis."  Enjoy!
> 
> ~Kat




Thank Kat! Do you happen to know if its a discontinued product? or do you know of any shops selling it???


----------



## y1n9

ladies i'm looking to get a Big Apple Stacy

can advice me is this 2 seller's wallet authentic:

(1) fashfire
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-100-KATE-SP...957?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b4a4c5c5

(2) hummingbirdharbor
http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-BIG-...286?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item255d1baafe


----------



## baggynewbie

elviscostellofan said:


> They are both authentic.  Enjoy!




*Thanks so much elviscostellofan! I have actually been reading your blog about spotting a fake from a real kate spade, and it surely helped a lot. I just had to get a second opinion from an expert since, like I said, I have untrained eyes for this hahaha. I am so happy that both were authentic, I got a really good deal on them. I hope you continue to help people in authenticating kate spade stuff and continue with your advocacy of not supporting counterfeits. More power to you and thanks a lot again. I really appreciate it.*


----------



## elviscostellofan

stacetan said:


> Thank Kat! Do you happen to know if its a discontinued product? or do you know of any shops selling it???


 
Mmmmm, I really don't chronicle the collections like I used to, but I do think the Classic Noel is discontinued.  There have been a couple of CN bags in the katespade.com clearance recently.  You could try calling KS outlets -- but there are usually a lot of offerings of CN bags on eBay and Bonanzle so it likely will turn up eventually!


----------



## elviscostellofan

y1n9 said:


> ladies i'm looking to get a Big Apple Stacy
> 
> can advice me is this 2 seller's wallet authentic:
> 
> (1) fashfire
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-100-KATE-SP...957?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b4a4c5c5
> 
> (2) hummingbirdharbor
> http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-BIG-...286?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item255d1baafe


 
Yes, these are both fine.  Love the color!


----------



## elviscostellofan

baggynewbie said:


> *Thanks so much elviscostellofan! I have actually been reading your blog about spotting a fake from a real kate spade, and it surely helped a lot. I just had to get a second opinion from an expert since, like I said, I have untrained eyes for this hahaha. I am so happy that both were authentic, I got a really good deal on them. I hope you continue to help people in authenticating kate spade stuff and continue with your advocacy of not supporting counterfeits. More power to you and thanks a lot again. I really appreciate it.*


 
Thanks for your nice note!  My website is actually pretty out of date, and frankly, I don't think I'll ever have time to update it, so don't ever hesitate to ask a question here if you have any doubts!!  I usually check here daily.


----------



## boldasl0ve

Hi, would someone be so kind as to authenticate this wallet for me? I asked the seller and they said it was authentic, but they had priced it low because they had modified the inside zipper pull, but I wanted to double check.

Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180558672783&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## elviscostellofan

boldasl0ve said:


> Hi, would someone be so kind as to authenticate this wallet for me? I asked the seller and they said it was authentic, but they had priced it low because they had modified the inside zipper pull, but I wanted to double check.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180558672783&fromMakeTrack=true


 
Yes, it's definitely authentic.  I don't blame them for cutting off the zipper pull.  It really is long.


----------



## boldasl0ve

@elviscostello fan - Thanks so much!


----------



## Laurenbug

What do you think? Fake?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...499753&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## elviscostellofan

Laurenbug said:


> What do you think? Fake?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...499753&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1154


 
No, I wish I could see the label better, but I believe this is authentic.  This is from Summer, 2000.


----------



## elviscostellofan

Laurenbug said:


> What do you think? Fake?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...499753&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1154


 
As a side note, this collection was pretty widely faked, but this one has the correct brown canvas handles and black grosgrain ribbon.  The fake two-tone buckets would usually have some gross poly shiny ribbon, cruddy looking black handles that did not match the bag, etc.  Everything here is on point.


----------



## BPerry5726

Is this an authentic Kate Spade bag?  What kind of print is it?  Thank You

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=6767441


----------



## elviscostellofan

BPerry5726 said:


> Is this an authentic Kate Spade bag? What kind of print is it? Thank You
> 
> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=6767441


 

Yes.  This is from the 2002 "Africa" collection.


----------



## BPerry5726

elviscostellofan said:


> Yes.  This is from the 2002 "Africa" collection.



Thank You elviscostellofan.


----------



## BPerry5726

Is this an authentic Kate Spade bag?  Does it have a name?  Any and all information is greatly appreciated!

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=6768174

Thank You
Bobbi


----------



## elviscostellofan

BPerry5726 said:


> Is this an authentic Kate Spade bag? Does it have a name? Any and all information is greatly appreciated!
> 
> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=6768174
> 
> Thank You
> Bobbi


 
Yes - It looks like a Sullivan Street "Caroline."  I'm not sure of the year/season but it's pretty recent.


----------



## bsd

Hi, is this Kate Spade Navy Noel wallet authentic? Thanks! 

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/kate-spade-navy-noel-wallet-/160480993415?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_216&hash=item255d69a087#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## elviscostellofan

bsd said:


> Hi, is this Kate Spade Navy Noel wallet authentic? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/kate-spade-n...tDomain_216&hash=item255d69a087#ht_500wt_1154


 
Yes.  That's from the "classic Noel" collection.


----------



## bsd

elviscostellofan said:


> Yes.  That's from the "classic Noel" collection.



Awesome, thanks a lot!


----------



## aok

Hi there!  Could you guys take a look at these bags please and tell me if they are real.  Here are the first set of photos:   Thank you!


----------



## aok

And here are the second set:



 

 

 



Both purses do not have any "kate spade" tags inside, just the labels of origin.  Thank you!


----------



## elviscostellofan

aok said:


> Hi there! Could you guys take a look at these bags please and tell me if they are real. Here are the first set of photos: Thank you!


 

Yes.  Both the Faux Fur Tiger and the Nylon Sam are authentic.  They do not have Kate Spade tags on the interior because they are pre-2003.  The Faux Fur Tiger is a 1999 collection.  The Nylon collection goes all the way back to 1994 so I don't know what year yours is from specifically.

Hope that helps!

~Kat


----------



## aok

elviscostellofan said:


> Yes.  Both the Faux Fur Tiger and the Nylon Sam are authentic.  They do not have Kate Spade tags on the interior because they are pre-2003.  The Faux Fur Tiger is a 1999 collection.  The Nylon collection goes all the way back to 1994 so I don't know what year yours is from specifically.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> ~Kat



Thank you so much, Kat, for getting back to me and for the wealth of information.  I'm happy to know they are authentic.


----------



## BPerry5726

Hello,
Looking for verification of authenticity and collection names if known. : )

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=6798266
&
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=6799767

Thank You


----------



## PenelopeSciuto

Hi I was wondering if someone could tell me if this bag is authentic?  

Thanks! 

http://img.inkfrog.com/click_enlarge1.php?image=039_009.JPG&username=trendyesmeralda&aid=933380431


----------



## elviscostellofan

BPerry5726 said:


> Hello,
> Looking for verification of authenticity and collection names if known. : )
> 
> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=6798266
> &
> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=6799767
> 
> Thank You


 
Yes.  The first is a Larabee Noel "Topsy."  The second is a Bishop Gingham "Pia."


----------



## elviscostellofan

PenelopeSciuto said:


> Hi I was wondering if someone could tell me if this bag is authentic?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://img.inkfrog.com/click_enlarge1.php?image=039_009.JPG&username=trendyesmeralda&aid=933380431


 
Yes.  This is from the 2003 Graphic Noel collection and it appears to be the diaper bag.


----------



## luvkatespade

Ladies, Please help me authenticate this black leather tote. There's no country of origin tag anywhere in the bag. There's a word "BLITZ" on the zipper of the inside pocket though. I'm afraid that I've bought a fake, or it might be a vintage bag from very early Kate Spade collections.  Thanks. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jlu1007/sets/72157625081339618/show/


----------



## elviscostellofan

luvkatespade said:


> Ladies, Please help me authenticate this black leather tote. There's no country of origin tag anywhere in the bag. There's a word "BLITZ" on the zipper of the inside pocket though. I'm afraid that I've bought a fake, or it might be a vintage bag from very early Kate Spade collections. Thanks.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jlu1007/sets/72157625081339618/show/


 
It's authentic.  I am failing to remember the exact year of this collection but it's around 1998.  Not even a country of origin tag sewn into the seam of the interior pocket?  Well, even if not, it's still authentic.  This collection included several tote shapes that mimic the shapes of the nylon totes from the same period.  

Cheers,

Kat


----------



## BPerry5726

elviscostellofan said:


> Yes.  The first is a Larabee Noel "Topsy."  The second is a Bishop Gingham "Pia."



Thank You elviscostellofan - I appreciate your time and knowledge.


----------



## luvkatespade

elviscostellofan said:


> It's authentic.  I am failing to remember the exact year of this collection but it's around 1998.  Not even a country of origin tag sewn into the seam of the interior pocket?  Well, even if not, it's still authentic.  This collection included several tote shapes that mimic the shapes of the nylon totes from the same period.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Kat



Dear Kat, thanks a lot! You've saved my day. I aspire to be a Kate Spade collector just like you.


----------



## sdewiyani

Please authenticate this kate spade
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Authentic-K...821?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f3fdb8c5

thank you


----------



## Mikeylikes29

Auth Checks please and thanks!!

1
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Kate-...607?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a2216207

2.
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-KATE-SPADE...275?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b42477a3

3.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Blac...902?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf220ee36
Are the handles leather?

4.
http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-Blac...902?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb04aa286

5.
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-KATE-SPADE...398?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item483cc052de

6.
http://cgi.ebay.com/EUC-Kate-Spade-...220?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a0ad59e0c

7.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Tote...539?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c57b6951b


----------



## elviscostellofan

sdewiyani said:


> Please authenticate this kate spade
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Authentic-K...821?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f3fdb8c5
> 
> thank you


 
This is authentic.


----------



## elviscostellofan

Mikeylikes29 said:


> Auth Checks please and thanks!!
> 
> 1
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Kate-...607?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a2216207
> 
> AUTHENTIC
> 
> 2.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-KATE-SPADE...275?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b42477a3
> 
> AUTHENTIC
> 
> 3.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Blac...902?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf220ee36
> Are the handles leather?
> 
> AUTHENTIC - this looks like a Bon Shopper, not a Quinn.  The handles are fabric.
> 
> 4.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-Blac...902?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb04aa286
> 
> AUTHENTIC
> 
> 5.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-KATE-SPADE...398?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item483cc052de
> 
> AUTHENTIC
> 
> 6.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/EUC-Kate-Spade-...220?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a0ad59e0c
> 
> AUTHENTIC
> 
> 7.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Tote...539?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c57b6951b


 
NOT Authentic.  Here is a photo of an authentic Multi Stripe diaper bag for comparison:
http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/images/rainbowdiaper.JPG

This actually would be a medium shopper, not a diaper bag, because it zips across the top (as opposed to an open tote with a tie) but there is no such think as a Multi Stripe medium shopper.  The fabric texture and interior metal zipper pull are incorrect.  Also, the letters on the label are too squashed together.


----------



## Mikeylikes29

elviscostellofan said:


> NOT Authentic.  Here is a photo of an authentic Multi Stripe diaper bag for comparison:
> http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/images/rainbowdiaper.JPG
> 
> This actually would be a medium shopper, not a diaper bag, because it zips across the top (as opposed to an open tote with a tie) but there is no such think as a Multi Stripe medium shopper.  The fabric texture and interior metal zipper pull are incorrect.  Also, the letters on the label are too squashed together.



Thank You so much!!


----------



## sdewiyani

elviscostellofan said:


> This is authentic.


thanks for your help


----------



## luckyone57

I too need need help with this pretty kate spade handbag. It is 13" x 11", gray wool. It has silvertone hardware, 4 square cut logo "feet". The square metal strap attachments both have kate spade embossed on them. The bag is made of wool. Inside the zip pocket is a numbered fabric tag with a holographic strip at the bottom of both sides. What do you think? Is it authentic? Does anyone know the style name of this bag? Thank you so much. Best wishes. If you click on the picture it will take you to my photobucket with ENLARGED VIEWS.  Thank you again!


----------



## elviscostellofan

luckyone57 said:


> I too need need help with this pretty kate spade handbag. It is 13" x 11", gray wool. It has silvertone hardware, 4 square cut logo "feet". The square metal strap attachments both have kate spade embossed on them. The bag is made of wool. Inside the zip pocket is a numbered fabric tag with a holographic strip at the bottom of both sides. What do you think? Is it authentic? Does anyone know the style name of this bag? Thank you so much. Best wishes. If you click on the picture it will take you to my photobucket with ENLARGED VIEWS. Thank you again!


 
This is a "Mia" from the 2002 "College Stripe" collection.


----------



## luckyone57

Why elviscostellofan..you are so kind to answer both of my forum questions! (here & feebay) lol.  Thank you so very much.


----------



## elviscostellofan

I cover all the bases!


----------



## jojoma

I've had this bag for 7 or 8 years and never questioned its authenticity, but since I'm planning to sell it, I thought I had better double-check! There is a "Made in USA" tag inside the inner pocket. 






















Thanks so much!


----------



## elviscostellofan

jojoma said:


> I've had this bag for 7 or 8 years and never questioned its authenticity, but since I'm planning to sell it, I thought I had better double-check! There is a "Made in USA" tag inside the inner pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!


 
Ohhh, this is definitely real.  No question.  It's from 1998 or 1999.  Unfortunately I don't remember the name of the collection.  This is one of my favorite fall/winter collections that Kate Spade has ever produced.  Good luck!

~Kat


----------



## jojoma

elviscostellofan said:


> Ohhh, this is definitely real.  No question.  It's from 1998 or 1999.  Unfortunately I don't remember the name of the collection.  This is one of my favorite fall/winter collections that Kate Spade has ever produced.  Good luck!
> 
> ~Kat



Thanks so much! I thought so, but it's nice to have confirmation.


----------



## DeniseToes

Ok i think im in the right place, is this where i can find somone to authenticate my bags, old and new?


----------



## Alescere

This thread's a gem! I just purchased this bag from an online seller and am in desperate need for some insight. Appreciate your help on this..! 

Got this *Kate Spade Tarrytown Quinn in Porcelain for SGD300.* Seller claimed that she got it for her friend whom didnt like it, and hence had to sell off. Bag came with dust bag and the KS green carecard. When we met up, I pointed out some *defects* to her (pics included) which she explained that the KS store assistant said were glue stains and normal for the tarrytown totes. Anyone knows if this is the case? 


*Pictures of the bag itself (Click on the pictures for links to enlarged images) *















*Glue stains: *












Is my KS bag authentic? Are glue-stains normal? Does anyone who owns a KS Quinn tote experienced such issues? Is this a workmanship problem or am I just paranoid? 

Sorry for this lengthy post, its my first branded bag ever. =X TIA!


----------



## elviscostellofan

Alescere - Your bag is definitely authentic, no question, but I would not be happy about the glue stains.  I actually happen to own a Tarrytown Quinn, and it does not have glue stains.  But additionally, this is about a $400 bag.  Unless it was originally purchased defective from an outlet or something, it should not have glue stains.  I'm not saying it can't happen, but you shouldn't have to assume when purchasing a Kate Spade bag that it will have defects like that.  I wonder if they could be removed with leather cleaner??

~Kat


----------



## sakiki

Hi, anybody can help me with this?? Is this a authentic Kate Spade bag itself?


----------



## elviscostellofan

sakiki said:


> Hi, anybody can help me with this?? Is this a authentic Kate Spade bag itself?


 
Yes, that's from the "Beauty Stripe" collection -- it looks like the Coal tote.


----------



## sakiki

Hi Thanks

I chance upon this
http://www.frombagstoriches.com/rentbag/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=5&idproduct=932

Do you think its the same thing?
Which year was this bag from?


----------



## ritat

Hi there! I found this bag at a thrift store and I grabbed it quick! Is it real? Thanks!!!


----------



## elviscostellofan

ritat said:


> Hi there! I found this bag at a thrift store and I grabbed it quick! Is it real? Thanks!!!


 
Yep!  Good find!


----------



## ritat

Thanks so much! Yaaaaaay!


----------



## Drooks

My mom wants to buy this purse but i wanted to be sure it wasn't fake. 

http://orlando.craigslist.org/clo/2017507316.html

Thanks


----------



## elviscostellofan

Drooks said:


> My mom wants to buy this purse but i wanted to be sure it wasn't fake.
> 
> http://orlando.craigslist.org/clo/2017507316.html
> 
> Thanks


 
Definitely a counterfeit, sorry.


----------



## BPerry5726

Is this an authentic Kate Spade bag?  

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=6893514

Thank You!  : )


----------



## cheska0530

Hi pls authenticate this kate spade bag for me:
http://cgi.ebay.ph/AUTH-KATE-SPADE-BAG-/130444311984?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item1e5f163db0

what is this Kate spade bag called?and from what collection?

Thanks


----------



## Redsong

I hope I've done this right - tried to upload pics of a real or fake Kate Spade houndstooth bag which I bought secondhand.  Can anyone authenticate?  (I'll like the bag in either case, but, you know, I'd "respect" it a bit more if it's real  )
http://s1130.photobucket.com/albums/m536/redsong1/KateSpadebag/


----------



## elviscostellofan

BPerry5726 said:


> Is this an authentic Kate Spade bag?
> 
> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=6893514
> 
> Thank You! : )


 
It is not, sorry.


----------



## BPerry5726

elviscostellofan said:


> It is not, sorry.




Thank You elvis.....  - I didn't think it was.


----------



## elviscostellofan

cheska0530 said:


> Hi pls authenticate this kate spade bag for me:
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/AUTH-KATE-SPADE-BAG-/130444311984?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item1e5f163db0
> 
> what is this Kate spade bag called?and from what collection?
> 
> Thanks


 
It is authentic.  It appears to be the Union Square Opus.


----------



## elviscostellofan

Redsong said:


> I hope I've done this right - tried to upload pics of a real or fake Kate Spade houndstooth bag which I bought secondhand. Can anyone authenticate? (I'll like the bag in either case, but, you know, I'd "respect" it a bit more if it's real  )
> http://s1130.photobucket.com/albums/m536/redsong1/KateSpadebag/


 
It is not authentic, sorry.


----------



## cheska0530

elviscostellofan said:


> It is authentic.  It appears to be the Union Square Opus.



Thanks so much elviscostellofan till next time!


----------



## flenenkuche

Hi, 
I found this adorable Kate spade bag on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330482319760

can you pls authenticate this for me?  thanks a bunch.


----------



## Redsong

elviscostellofan said:


> It is not authentic, sorry.


 
Thanks for the reply.  This is a great site, so glad to have found all you knowledgeable people.


----------



## elviscostellofan

flenenkuche said:


> Hi,
> I found this adorable Kate spade bag on ebay:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330482319760
> 
> can you pls authenticate this for me?  thanks a bunch.


 
Yes, this is authentic.  ~Kat


----------



## angelarous

I was hoping the experts out there could help me verify authenticity on a few of these:

1.  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370446380180

2.  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160494880424

3.  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330487525710

4.  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350400273754

5.  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130443759398

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## elviscostellofan

angelarous said:


> I was hoping the experts out there could help me verify authenticity on a few of these:
> 
> 1. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370446380180
> 
> 2. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160494880424
> 
> 3. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330487525710
> 
> 4. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350400273754
> 
> 5. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130443759398
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!


 
All are authentic except #2 (the black plaid).


----------



## angelarous

Wow you are FAST!  Thank you!


----------



## angelarous

One more question.. you wouldn't happen to know what the name of #3 is, would you?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=330487525710


----------



## cherrycup

Hi,

May I know if this is authentic? 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/55101571@N07/

It is a few weeks old and bought online from a seller who says it's from the Kate Spade Outlet (Ellenton Premium Outlet). It comes with a gift receipt from the store, a dust bag & price tag. Though it comes with a gift receipt, there is no way for me to verify if it indeed came from the store since I'm halfway across the globe! 

It was difficult to take a decent photo of the tag on the outside. It looks way better than it looks in the photo. Also, the stitching and quality appears fine. 

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## elviscostellofan

angelarous said:


> One more question.. you wouldn't happen to know what the name of #3 is, would you?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=330487525710


 
It's from the Eton Stripe collection.  It appears to be the Rue shape.

~Kat


----------



## elviscostellofan

cherrycup said:


> Hi,
> 
> May I know if this is authentic?
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/55101571@N07/
> 
> It is a few weeks old and bought online from a seller who says it's from the Kate Spade Outlet (Ellenton Premium Outlet). It comes with a gift receipt from the store, a dust bag & price tag. Though it comes with a gift receipt, there is no way for me to verify if it indeed came from the store since I'm halfway across the globe!
> 
> It was difficult to take a decent photo of the tag on the outside. It looks way better than it looks in the photo. Also, the stitching and quality appears fine.
> 
> Thank you very much for your help!


 
Definitely authentic, cherrycup.  Enjoy it!


----------



## cherrycup

elviscostellofan said:


> Definitely authentic, cherrycup. Enjoy it!


 
That is wonderful to know! Thank you so much for your quick response!


----------



## chloe_chanel

Please authenticate this

Muchas gracias


----------



## elviscostellofan

chloe_chanel said:


> Please authenticate this
> 
> Muchas gracias


 
Yes - this is the "Bryn Mawr" collection, shape is "Vanessa."

~Kat


----------



## chloe_chanel

elviscostellofan said:


> Yes - this is the "Bryn Mawr" collection, shape is "Vanessa."
> 
> ~Kat



Thanks!


----------



## sakiki

Anybody know when was the beauty stripe collection produced?


----------



## BPerry5726

If it is authentic any information on age and collection name would be greatly appreciated!
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Kate-Spade-Brown-Fabric-Handbag-wLeather-Trim-6916317.html

Thank You!
Have A Great Day!!
Bobbi


----------



## elviscostellofan

BPerry5726 said:


> If it is authentic any information on age and collection name would be greatly appreciated!
> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Kate-Spade-Brown-Fabric-Handbag-wLeather-Trim-6916317.html
> 
> Thank You!
> Have A Great Day!!
> Bobbi


 
It is authentic, but I cannot remember the collection name!  I wanted to say Hollyhead, because that collection has navy canvas and tan leather, but that's not right.  This has Saratoga Springs dot lining, which dates it at about 2006 (earlier than the Hollyhead collection).  I'll let you know if I think of it.


----------



## BPerry5726

elviscostellofan said:


> It is authentic, but I cannot remember the collection name!  I wanted to say Hollyhead, because that collection has navy canvas and tan leather, but that's not right.  This has Saratoga Springs dot lining, which dates it at about 2006 (earlier than the Hollyhead collection).  I'll let you know if I think of it.



Thank You so much elviscostellofan!!!


----------



## kittychen

can anyone help me with this one? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300488146904&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

thank u...


----------



## elviscostellofan

kittychen said:


> can anyone help me with this one?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300488146904&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> thank u...


 
This is authentic -- Classic Noel "Serena"


----------



## kittychen

thank you, elviscostellofan..


----------



## g_alice

i need some help
i think,this collection call  Bow Esti but the seller write barrow street
i'm  not sure
is it authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270656427436&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

 authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180581898402&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

thanks
i'm a new fan of kate spade


----------



## elviscostellofan

g_alice said:


> i need some help
> i think,this collection call Bow Esti but the seller write barrow street
> i'm not sure
> is it authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270656427436&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180581898402&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> thanks
> i'm a new fan of kate spade


 
Yes, both of these are authentic.  ~Kat


----------



## g_alice

thank you, elviscostellofan


----------



## bcandy

I am interested in this bag. The seller says its a Lucia but in researching online I can't find any kate spade handbags by that name. Is it authentic?


----------



## elviscostellofan

bcandy said:


> I am interested in this bag. The seller says its a Lucia but in researching online I can't find any kate spade handbags by that name. Is it authentic?


 
This is authentic.  It looks like a Cheltenham Serena.


----------



## JustJenna

Hi
Can someone please tell me if this handbag is an authentic Kate Spade? It looks to be but I can't find this bag anywhere else to compare it with. If you recognize it, can you tell me the name of the bag? Thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270658882227&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## elviscostellofan

JustJenna said:


> Hi
> Can someone please tell me if this handbag is an authentic Kate Spade? It looks to be but I can't find this bag anywhere else to compare it with. If you recognize it, can you tell me the name of the bag? Thanks!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270658882227&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


 
It is authentic and it looks like a Tarrytown Quinn - an older one.  The current ones have different lining and logo.


----------



## JustJenna

Wow, you're fast. Thank you so much. I noticed that your profile says your home page is ihatecounterfeitbags.com - is that your site? If so, great job, I love that site - it's been invaluable to me. And so have you, I've read through this thread, and I really admire your knowledge and expertise. I aspire to be that well versed in designer bags!

Oh, and older? Did I score a rare vintage bag? Sweet!


----------



## elviscostellofan

Yes, that's my website!  As you know, I stopped updating it in 2005 - so, sorry it's a zillion years out of date.  Obviously I still answer questions, here and on eBay!    Thanks so much for your kind words!

Unfortunately, no, that's not a vintage bag.  The Tarrytown collection is only a couple of years old.  That one's probably 2008 or 2009.    I have to specify because the current iteration of the Tarrytown collection has noel jacquard lining and the "floating noel" metal logo, not the dot lining and the license plate logo.  But it's still the same collection.  

The good news is, I have two of the Tarrytown bags and I find them to be just as well made as the old boarskin collection, which they strongly resemble.  I was very vocal about how I felt that the quality of Kate Spade bags went significantly downhill after the 2005 Liz Claiborne purchase (which is also largely why I stopped updating my website; I just found the new designs to be uninspired and basically stopped caring) but for the past couple of years they have really been on an upswing.  

Enjoy it!  

~Kat


----------



## JustJenna

Yeah I agree - there were definitely a few collections that were just blah. I didn't much care for those boxy nylon bags - I think they called it the Sam. It didn't seem like there was any inspiration behind it. 

Anyway can you take a look at this wallet? I got it at such a great price that I'm worried. It looks authentic to me, but my eye isn't as discerning as yours... yet!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...pncSzxw%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## elviscostellofan

JustJenna said:


> Yeah I agree - there were definitely a few collections that were just blah. I didn't much care for those boxy nylon bags - I think they called it the Sam. It didn't seem like there was any inspiration behind it.
> 
> Anyway can you take a look at this wallet? I got it at such a great price that I'm worried. It looks authentic to me, but my eye isn't as discerning as yours... yet!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...pncSzxw%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


 
No worries, that's real too!


----------



## Jantao16

Hi, I need help with these two Kate Spade bags:
1. http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/bab/1996689925.html 
2.http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/clo/2054674408.html 
Authentic? TIA!


----------



## Jantao16

Hi, sorry for reposting but I need help with the above, thanks!


----------



## shina

Hi,
May I know if this is authentic? 
http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260691479040&autorefresh=true
And what is it called? I cant seem to find this style else where! TIA!!


----------



## thepoppet

Hi,
Can you please authenticate this?
http://picasaweb.google.com/1077757...wnMagentaWallet?authkey=Gv1sRgCOHDutvCmoy3JA#
TIA!


----------



## kristikate

thepoppet said:


> Hi,
> Can you please authenticate this?
> http://picasaweb.google.com/1077757...wnMagentaWallet?authkey=Gv1sRgCOHDutvCmoy3JA#
> TIA!



Authentic. It's a Kent Abby I believe.


----------



## kristikate

shina said:


> Hi,
> May I know if this is authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260691479040&autorefresh=true
> And what is it called? I cant seem to find this style else where! TIA!!



I can't remember the name, but it is authentic.


----------



## kristikate

Jantao16 said:


> Hi, I need help with these two Kate Spade bags:
> 1. http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/bab/1996689925.html
> 2.http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/clo/2054674408.html
> Authentic? TIA!



Both of these are authentic. The second one is a Stevie, and I want to say the first is Bloomington but that might not be exactly right.


----------



## Jantao16

Thanks


----------



## thepoppet

kristikate said:


> Authentic.



Thank you so much for such a quick reply! Now I have to see if I'm allowed to spend after I just finished with a major spending spree..


----------



## kristikate

thepoppet said:


> Thank you so much for such a quick reply! Now I have to see if I'm allowed to spend after I just finished with a major spending spree..



I know how you feel! My DH is much dismayed that my graduation is right around the corner...I've been on a ban for 18 months.


----------



## shina

kristikate said:


> I can't remember the name, but it is authentic.


 
Thanks alot!


----------



## JustJenna

shina said:


> Hi,
> May I know if this is authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260691479040&autorefresh=true
> And what is it called? I cant seem to find this style else where! TIA!!


 

I can't 100% vouch for its authenticity (though it looks pretty real to me based on the label placement and the hardware) but I believe thats a Larabee.


----------



## Snowfox

Hi there everyone,

Just wanted to know if this wallet was authentic:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...TZSBWvo%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I can't seem to find what it's called. Any help would be appreciated, I was kicking myself for missing the auction


----------



## JustJenna

Snowfox said:


> Hi there everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to know if this wallet was authentic:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...TZSBWvo%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> I can't seem to find what it's called. Any help would be appreciated, I was kicking myself for missing the auction


 
It's authentic and it's a Knightsbridge Neda wallet. You can compare it here: 
http://www.zappos.com/kate-spade-new-york-knightsbridge-neda-wallet-peacock

and here (this link has the particular color you were looking at)
http://www.endless.com/dp/B003XKN0T...e=395033&linkCode=asn&creativeASIN=B003XKN0T2


----------



## ecthelion14

Hello,

I was wondering if someone could please help me authenticate these wallets?

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170543795841&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380289559396&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140480141861&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tedtaz

Hi!

Can anyone pls authenticate these Kate Spade wallets for me?  I'd like to buy for my wife but got no idea how to spot the fake ones 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...26449&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4598wt_1141

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...827373&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_761wt_1141

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...405665&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_977wt_1141

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...61814&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_5430wt_1060

Thanks so much in advance!!!


----------



## JustJenna

tedtaz said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can anyone pls authenticate these Kate Spade wallets for me? I'd like to buy for my wife but got no idea how to spot the fake ones
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...26449&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4598wt_1141
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...827373&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_761wt_1141
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...405665&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_977wt_1141
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...61814&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_5430wt_1060
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!!!


 
You're in luck, they all are real.


----------



## CatSpeaks

The are all definitely authentic!


----------



## katrink

I just want to thank Elviscostellofan for all of the information you have posted here and on your kate spade pages.  Thanks to you I believe the bag I purchased yesterday at Salvation Army for $1.99 is authentic.  It looks identical to the nylon and leather Tara you have posted on handbagobsessions.  I just have one question are the little feet on the bottom in the noel logo shape?  I will attempt to take and post pictures one of these days so I can have you verify.


----------



## kristikate

ecthelion14 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if someone could please help me authenticate these wallets?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170543795841&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380289559396&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140480141861&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Yes, these are all authentic.


----------



## luvmyyorkie

First, thank you everyone for taking so much time to authenticate things for all the rest of us!  You are so kind!  I just bought this on EBay, but I think it might not be real.  I can't find this anywhere else.  Any thoughts?

Ebay item number  160506767422

I don't know if it is ok to copy the seller's pictures here, but that is the item number.  Thank you again!


----------



## kristikate

luvmyyorkie said:


> First, thank you everyone for taking so much time to authenticate things for all the rest of us!  You are so kind!  I just bought this on EBay, but I think it might not be real.  I can't find this anywhere else.  Any thoughts?
> 
> Ebay item number  160506767422
> 
> I don't know if it is ok to copy the seller's pictures here, but that is the item number.  Thank you again!



It is authentic, but I don't know the name. The inside is very distinctive, though, and enough to verify authenticity.


----------



## luvmyyorkie

Wow, thank you so much!  You are all so nice to do this.  Have a great rest of the weekend!


----------



## elviscostellofan

katrink said:


> I just want to thank Elviscostellofan for all of the information you have posted here and on your kate spade pages. Thanks to you I believe the bag I purchased yesterday at Salvation Army for $1.99 is authentic. It looks identical to the nylon and leather Tara you have posted on handbagobsessions. I just have one question are the little feet on the bottom in the noel logo shape? I will attempt to take and post pictures one of these days so I can have you verify.


 
That collection predates the Noel logo, so it wouldn't have Noel feet unless the collection continued to be produced (occasionally you would see continued production of a collection for the outlets after its original run in stores).


----------



## trichiko07

Please authenticate - thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-kate-...506?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c12b7a8a


----------



## kristikate

trichiko07 said:


> Please authenticate - thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-kate-...506?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c12b7a8a



Authentic.


----------



## trichiko07

Awesome thanks!!!


----------



## Jantao16

Hi, I need help with this bag - authentic? 
http://cgi.ebay.ca/KATE-SPADE-BABY-...ultDomain_0&hash=item3362b92c00#ht_2446wt_922
Thanks


----------



## kristikate

Jantao16 said:


> Hi, I need help with this bag - authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/KATE-SPADE-BABY-...ultDomain_0&hash=item3362b92c00#ht_2446wt_922
> Thanks



Yes, definitely! It's from the Dot Noel collection.


----------



## Jantao16

Wow, that's quick! Thanks  Now I can bid!


----------



## lulu212121

Can someone tell me if this is fake? I purchased it thinking it was a Mia. It has a beige suede interior, silver hardware with the 4 noel feet. I have one that is the same shape only it has 2 slip pockets ojn the front and the back. My older one also has red suede lining not a light beige color. The weight of my older bag is heavier, too. I am just not feeling too good about this one. I love this style and was hoping I had found a black one!:cry:

Thank you!


----------



## kristikate

lulu212121 said:


> Can someone tell me if this is fake? I purchased it thinking it was a Mia. It has a beige suede interior, silver hardware with the 4 noel feet. I have one that is the same shape only it has 2 slip pockets ojn the front and the back. My older one also has red suede lining not a light beige color. The weight of my older bag is heavier, too. I am just not feeling too good about this one. I love this style and was hoping I had found a black one!:cry:
> 
> Thank you!



I'm not liking the lettering, but it may just be the camera angles, and I'm not familiar with this shape. I would wait for elviscostellofan's or another opinion on this one.


----------



## lulu212121

Thanks, I'll wait for another opinion. The lettering has me unsure, too. The ebay seller has removed pics from the auction now. I didn't know you could do that. I thought pics stayed for 90 days.


----------



## noven

Hi KS fans, 
I am keen to buy a few items on katespade.com. Just wondering if anyone is kind enough to share the discount code with me? My email address is propertyyak@gmail.com.  Thanks


----------



## Jantao16

Hi, need help with bag:- 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/HUGE-black-white..._WH_Handbags&hash=item45f6f0a167#ht_500wt_922
Seller: susan2560
Item No: 300495708519 
I'm hoping to get a reply soon as it's ending soon! Thanks in advance, I really appreciate your help


----------



## kristikate

Jantao16 said:


> Hi, need help with bag:-
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/HUGE-black-white..._WH_Handbags&hash=item45f6f0a167#ht_500wt_922
> Seller: susan2560
> Item No: 300495708519
> I'm hoping to get a reply soon as it's ending soon! Thanks in advance, I really appreciate your help



Looks good to me! Good luck!


----------



## Jantao16

Hi Kristikate, thanks! Just wanna ask, are there a lot of KS fakes on eBay?


----------



## kristikate

Jantao16 said:


> Hi Kristikate, thanks! Just wanna ask, are there a lot of KS fakes on eBay?



There are way more authentics than fakes. The most faked, IME, are the nylon collection and stripe collection and the SAM design. I don't think I've ever seen anything fake from the Noel collection, but that's not to say they aren't out there. Always better to double check!


----------



## Jantao16

kristikate said:


> There are way more authentics than fakes. The most faked, IME, are the nylon collection and stripe collection and the SAM design. I don't think I've ever seen anything fake from the Noel collection, but that's not to say they aren't out there. Always better to double check!



For example, I was browsing and came upon these 2 bags which I'm assuming are supposed to be the same bag but take a look:
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?
ViewItem&item=280593713277&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1555wt_689
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...60700&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_5016wt_1098
Sorry but I'm a noob!


----------



## Jantao16

Oops! The first link:
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...713277&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1555wt_689


----------



## Jantao16

And one final bag to autenticate in case I don't win the other bag, haha
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...616919&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4415wt_922


----------



## kristikate

Jantao16 said:


> For example, I was browsing and came upon these 2 bags which I'm assuming are supposed to be the same bag but take a look:
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?
> ViewItem&item=280593713277&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1555wt_689
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...60700&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_5016wt_1098
> Sorry but I'm a noob!





Jantao16 said:


> Oops! The first link:
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...713277&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1555wt_689





Jantao16 said:


> And one final bag to autenticate in case I don't win the other bag, haha
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...616919&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4415wt_922



These are all good to go. The third link is a Stevie, the other two I believe are Coals. Coal bags are always colorful, so it's not uncommon for there to be several variations of the same color bag.


----------



## Jantao16

kristikate said:


> these are all good to go. The third link is a stevie, the other two i believe are coals. Coal bags are always colorful, so it's not uncommon for there to be several variations of the same color bag. :d



biggest thanks to you :d


----------



## elviscostellofan

kristikate said:


> I'm not liking the lettering, but it may just be the camera angles, and I'm not familiar with this shape. I would wait for elviscostellofan's or another opinion on this one.


 
It's authentic.


----------



## elviscostellofan

lulu212121 said:


> Can someone tell me if this is fake? I purchased it thinking it was a Mia. It has a beige suede interior, silver hardware with the 4 noel feet. I have one that is the same shape only it has 2 slip pockets ojn the front and the back. My older one also has red suede lining not a light beige color. The weight of my older bag is heavier, too. I am just not feeling too good about this one. I love this style and was hoping I had found a black one!:cry:
> 
> Thank you!


 
I am about 99% sure that this is from the San Benedetto collection.  The bag you have is probably from the Thompson Street leather collection.  The San Benedetto has beige suede lining and was made in Italy, came in black leather and I believe included a Mia shape.  It's from early 2003.

Sometimes it's difficult to tell with a plain leather bag, but I do believe it is San Benedetto.  In any event, it is definitely authentic.

~Kat


----------



## lulu212121

elviscostellofan said:


> I am about 99% sure that this is from the San Benedetto collection. The bag you have is probably from the Thompson Street leather collection. The San Benedetto has beige suede lining and was made in Italy, came in black leather and I believe included a Mia shape. It's from early 2003.
> 
> Sometimes it's difficult to tell with a plain leather bag, but I do believe it is San Benedetto. In any event, it is definitely authentic.
> 
> ~Kat


 
Thank you! I was waiting for your opinion! This bag appears brand new. Looks like someone forgot it was stored in their closet. I went thru your old website before bidding, so I thought it was authentic. Just the feel of the leather was different. But... since it is from a different collection, the difference in leathers make sense. Thanks for the history! Btw, yes, my red lined bag is from the Thompson Street Collection. One of my 1st KS purchases. That bag is such a work horse. The leather is amazingly strong! It is so old and looks so good!


----------



## trichiko07

Please authenticate - THANKS!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-NEW-Kate-Sp...003?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a3643feb


----------



## kristikate

trichiko07 said:


> Please authenticate - THANKS!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-NEW-Kate-Sp...003?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a3643feb



Authentic Stevie.


----------



## trichiko07

Excellent, thanks!!


----------



## ilrodoowle

What do you guys think? Authentic?

TIA!


----------



## elviscostellofan

ilrodoowle said:


> What do you guys think? Authentic?
> 
> TIA!


 
Yup!


----------



## ilrodoowle

Hey thanks! Yay, my first kate!


----------



## Snowfox

Man I love the Gold Coast Maryanne. 

If you really think this one is authentic please let me know how your transaction goes.


----------



## kristikate

ilrodoowle said:


> Hey thanks! Yay, my first kate!



I strongly advise you use a credit card payment for this purchase. Check the seller's history and you'll find horribly fake LVs being sold. ioffer is very scammish, but I'm hoping this transaction will turn out ok for you! 

You might receive something other than what's pictured, so you might want to post pictures once you receive the bag.

Edited again: The pictures on ioffer might be stolen  

http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-GOLD..._CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item483d8289b0&x=59&y=5


----------



## Spadestostart

Is this a real Kate spade?
http://kitchener.kijiji.ca/c-buy-an...BURBERRY-KATE-SPADE-Purses-W0QQAdIdZ241872309


----------



## kristikate

Spadestostart said:


> Is this a real Kate spade?
> http://kitchener.kijiji.ca/c-buy-an...BURBERRY-KATE-SPADE-Purses-W0QQAdIdZ241872309



Not authentic.


----------



## Snowfox

kristikate said:


> I strongly advise you use a credit card payment for this purchase. Check the seller's history and you'll find horribly fake LVs being sold. ioffer is very scammish, but I'm hoping this transaction will turn out ok for you!
> 
> You might receive something other than what's pictured, so you might want to post pictures once you receive the bag.
> 
> Edited again: The pictures on ioffer might be stolen
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-GOLD..._CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item483d8289b0&x=59&y=5



Just a warning that the pictures have been recycled on this as well:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Brand...nne-Bag_W0QQitemZ220706609358QQ#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Mrs D.L.

Hello, pls help look at this (2nd hand bags selling web in Singapore)
Link: http://www.sgbagrental.com/bagDetails.php?id=10550

Thanks.


----------



## kristikate

Mrs D.L. said:


> Hello, pls help look at this (2nd hand bags selling web in Singapore)
> Link: http://www.sgbagrental.com/bagDetails.php?id=10550
> 
> Thanks.



Looks good!


----------



## Mrs D.L.

kristikate said:


> Looks good!


Thank you


----------



## verylittleshamy

real


----------



## DawnJParrish

ilrodoowle said:


> What do you guys think? Authentic?
> 
> TIA!


  How did your transaction with IOffer go? I heard they do a lot of the 'bait and switch'?? DId you get that exact purse?


----------



## spadebag

What do you think about the site fashfire?  Is it reputable?


----------



## omona

Hello girls. I'm new here and I need help in authenticating this purse! I'm intending to get it but I'm not sure if it's authentic. please help!  Thanks

Kate Spade Wellesley Barrett
http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270678930769#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## kristikate

omona said:


> Hello girls. I'm new here and I need help in authenticating this purse! I'm intending to get it but I'm not sure if it's authentic. please help!  Thanks
> 
> Kate Spade Wellesley Barrett
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270678930769#ht_500wt_1156



Yes, this looks good!


----------



## kristikate

spadebag said:


> What do you think about the site fashfire?  Is it reputable?



Some of the pictures look authentic, but I have not heard anything about the site. If you purchase, be sure to use a CC to protect yourself in the case you receive something other than what's pictured.


----------



## dyannateng

Dear all,

Please help to identify my KS bag !

http://s1082.photobucket.com/albums/j367/dyannateng/

Thanks! I'm new here too.


----------



## dyannateng

Does anyone know if it is possible that we bring down our bags to the boutique to verify?


----------



## kristikate

dyannateng said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Please help to identify my KS bag !
> 
> http://s1082.photobucket.com/albums/j367/dyannateng/
> 
> Thanks! I'm new here too.



Welcome! 

The tag in your photos identifies the bag. It's a Quinn (many collections have this shape/style) from the Leroy Street collection.


----------



## kristikate

dyannateng said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible that we bring down our bags to the boutique to verify?



I haven't ever tried, so I'm not sure if they will do this.


----------



## dyannateng

Kris, thanks so much! I was hoping for some reply from you experts!  since my bag is authentic, I'm relieved!! the seller couldn't provide me any proof and I bought it on impulse. thanks dear....


----------



## dyannateng

kristikate said:


> Welcome!
> 
> The tag in your photos identifies the bag. It's a Quinn (many collections have this shape/style) from the Leroy Street collection.



I think I got the message wrongly. I was trying to ask if you guys can help to see if my bag is authentic. sorry! please advise.


----------



## Jantao16

Hi, I need help to authenticate this bag:
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Auth-Kate-Spade-..._WH_Handbags&hash=item45f791407e#ht_500wt_922
Thanks!

My Kate Spade bag got lost in the mail  Now I gotta hunt for another, argh!


----------



## kristikate

dyannateng said:


> I think I got the message wrongly. I was trying to ask if you guys can help to see if my bag is authentic. sorry! please advise.



Yes, it is authentic.


----------



## kristikate

Jantao16 said:


> Hi, I need help to authenticate this bag:
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Auth-Kate-Spade-..._WH_Handbags&hash=item45f791407e#ht_500wt_922
> Thanks!
> 
> My Kate Spade bag got lost in the mail  Now I gotta hunt for another, argh!



Yes, it's authentic.


----------



## cheska0530

Hello Kate spade experts !
Please authenticate this KS bag for me
Item: au*ction: $295 KATE SPADE Union Square Stevie Tote Bag
Item number:220714466376
Link:http://cgi.ebay.ph/au-ction-295-KAT...6?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item33639b7c48
Here are the pictures the seller sent me via email:
LINK:http://s992.photobucket.com/albums/af48/cheska0530/

Thanks so much!


----------



## gordomom

Hello ladies,

I purchased this from an Ebay seller and have since decided it's not for me. Before I list it, I want to make sure that it is authentic. I think it looks good, but I don't feel comfortable with authenticity unless I purchased it directly from KS or get an objective authentication. 

Here is a link to the original listing:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...91&si=hRBy2RbCXZwRy8dBIbWIbVIx1eI%3D&viewitem=

It's a bit old, so I hope it will still work. 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Barlow

Hi There!

Could someone take a look at this bag for me?

http://bags.bonanza.com/booths/thepinkstone/items/Kate_Spade_Quinn_Mahogany_Leather_Tote

Thank you!


----------



## Jantao16

hi,
i had this purse authenticated here before and i havent received it yet (long story) but on hindsight, i dont see any "made in" tags, etc so now i'm thinking it's not authentic. can anyone help me?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...qI%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## Jantao16

Jantao16 said:


> hi,
> i had this purse authenticated here before and i havent received it yet (long story) but on hindsight, i dont see any "made in" tags, etc so now i'm thinking it's not authentic. can anyone help me?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...qI%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


 
and she didnt claim it is authentic, just went to read thru carefully. argh :cry:


----------



## kristikate

Jantao16 said:


> hi,
> i had this purse authenticated here before and i havent received it yet (long story) but on hindsight, i dont see any "made in" tags, etc so now i'm thinking it's not authentic. can anyone help me?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...qI%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



Don't stress, it is authentic.


----------



## kristikate

Barlow said:


> Hi There!
> 
> Could someone take a look at this bag for me?
> 
> http://bags.bonanza.com/booths/thepinkstone/items/Kate_Spade_Quinn_Mahogany_Leather_Tote
> 
> Thank you!



Authentic!


----------



## kristikate

cheska0530 said:


> Hello Kate spade experts !
> Please authenticate this KS bag for me
> Item: au*ction: $295 KATE SPADE Union Square Stevie Tote Bag
> Item number:220714466376
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.ph/au-ction-295-KAT...6?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item33639b7c48
> Here are the pictures the seller sent me via email:
> LINK:http://s992.photobucket.com/albums/af48/cheska0530/
> 
> Thanks so much!



Looks good!


----------



## kristikate

gordomom said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I purchased this from an Ebay seller and have since decided it's not for me. Before I list it, I want to make sure that it is authentic. I think it looks good, but I don't feel comfortable with authenticity unless I purchased it directly from KS or get an objective authentication.
> 
> Here is a link to the original listing:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...91&si=hRBy2RbCXZwRy8dBIbWIbVIx1eI%3D&viewitem=
> 
> It's a bit old, so I hope it will still work.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



The link isn't working for me. Could you post some pictures?


----------



## cheska0530

kristikate said:


> Looks good!


 Hi kristikate Thanks!


----------



## Jantao16

kristikate said:


> Don't stress, it is authentic.



Haha you can tell I'm stressed, huh? Don't mind me asking, but how to tell that it is authentic?


----------



## katespadeugg

Check out ebay and look for top rated sellers or sellers with 100% positive feedback!

Read their feedback profile!

Check Kate Spade's website and look in their "sale" baby section and sign up for their 15% off with your email.


----------



## gordomom

kristikate said:


> The link isn't working for me. Could you post some pictures?



Hi kristikate,

Sorry for the delay in replying.  Here are some photos that I took:

http://gallery.me.com/gordomom#100086

Hope this works.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## kristikate

gordomom said:


> Hi kristikate,
> 
> Sorry for the delay in replying.  Here are some photos that I took:
> 
> http://gallery.me.com/gordomom#100086
> 
> Hope this works.
> 
> Thanks so much!!



It's good!


----------



## gordomom

kristikate said:


> It's good!



Thank you so much!!  

Now, I just have to decide if I want to keep the Stevie or Rudy that I purchased from her...they're both so lovely!!


----------



## kristikate

Jantao16 said:


> Haha you can tell I'm stressed, huh? Don't mind me asking, but how to tell that it is authentic?



There are several ways, but the most obvious is the hardware and the black zipper pocket with the Kate Spade tag.


----------



## herwonderland

Hello there!

I'm new to this and I hope you can help me, please.
Could anyone shed light on whether this is an original? I love the colour but I don't remember this line of wallets having such a bright pink colour. The ones I see are a flamingo pink, kinda light.

Plus, the spacing of the letters seem a little off "S" and "P". The bid also started kinda low. The seller said that this was purchased from one of Seattle premium outlets in Tulalip, Washington state, USA in December 2010.

 I may be paranoid but would love your opinion and need your help, please! Thank you very much! 

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemnext&item=270686457930.html

More pictures here: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=270686457930

Thanks again! : )


----------



## tatanalyn

Hi.. I am a newbie with Kate Spade! Can someone please help me authenticate this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...393075&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

Many thanks!


----------



## kristikate

herwonderland said:


> Hello there!
> 
> I'm new to this and I hope you can help me, please.
> Could anyone shed light on whether this is an original? I love the colour but I don't remember this line of wallets having such a bright pink colour. The ones I see are a flamingo pink, kinda light.
> 
> Plus, the spacing of the letters seem a little off "S" and "P". The bid also started kinda low. The seller said that this was purchased from one of Seattle premium outlets in Tulalip, Washington state, USA in December 2010.
> 
> I may be paranoid but would love your opinion and need your help, please! Thank you very much!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemnext&item=270686457930.html
> 
> More pictures here: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=270686457930
> 
> Thanks again! : )



Looks good to me!


----------



## kristikate

tatanalyn said:


> Hi.. I am a newbie with Kate Spade! Can someone please help me authenticate this:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...393075&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Many thanks!



It is authentic, but it is a stock photo. I would ask the seller for pictures of the actual handbag for sale and have those authenticated here before bidding.


----------



## tatanalyn

kristikate said:


> It is authentic, but it is a stock photo. I would ask the seller for pictures of the actual handbag for sale and have those authenticated here before bidding.



okies..thanks much


----------



## ZeroGo

Never seen one like this before?  Authentic?


----------



## rewards4u

Hello,
I was hoping someone could help me decide if this bag is fake or not.  I have tried searching for one like it but haven't had much luck.  I'm leaning toward it being a fake but figure it wouldn't hurt to get an opinion on it.  The label is metal and there is no made in tag inside.  Thanks so much!


----------



## kristikate

rewards4u said:


> Hello,
> I was hoping someone could help me decide if this bag is fake or not. I have tried searching for one like it but haven't had much luck. I'm leaning toward it being a fake but figure it wouldn't hurt to get an opinion on it. The label is metal and there is no made in tag inside. Thanks so much!


 
This is fake.


----------



## kristikate

ZeroGo said:


> Never seen one like this before? Authentic?


 
The tag looks authentic, but I've never seen a bag like this. If it's vintage, other authenticators may have more info. Do you have any pictures of the "made in" tag?


----------



## ZeroGo

No other tags, but I did find this site:

http://www.vendio.com/stores/soosam...ags/kate-spade-rare-vintage-hat-bo/lid=945849

That one is a bit different in style, though.



ZeroGo said:


> Never seen one like this before?  Authentic?


----------



## gordomom

Hi all,

I'm looking for a chocolate wallet and also one of her quilted/stitched bags as a knock around bag.  Seems like too good of a deal for the combo.  

The photos aren't great, but if you could take a peek and let me know if this can be confirmed fake or authentic from the photos, I'd appreciate it!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Kate-...119?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25608eef87

TIA!!


----------



## stephtony

Can someone please tell me if this is authentic? I bought one just like it off ebay a few years ago and i was just wondering if it was real. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Classic-Kate-Spade-Noel-Black-Ivory-Pink-Green-/120671970732


----------



## kristikate

gordomom said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking for a chocolate wallet and also one of her quilted/stitched bags as a knock around bag.  Seems like too good of a deal for the combo.
> 
> The photos aren't great, but if you could take a peek and let me know if this can be confirmed fake or authentic from the photos, I'd appreciate it!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Kate-...119?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25608eef87
> 
> TIA!!



Sorry for the late response; it's been a crazy week. Did you win? These all look good to me.


----------



## kristikate

stephtony said:


> Can someone please tell me if this is authentic? I bought one just like it off ebay a few years ago and i was just wondering if it was real.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Classic-Kate-Spade-Noel-Black-Ivory-Pink-Green-/120671970732



Looks good.


----------



## Pinkiiyo

Hi all,

Chance upon this forum only after the purchase from eBay. Thus, need your expert advice if this is good.

Thanks!


----------



## gordomom

kristikate said:


> Sorry for the late response; it's been a crazy week. Did you win? These all look good to me.


 
Totally bummed - someone else bought the set already.  It was a great deal!  Oh well, that's why I need to be better educated.  

Thanks so much!!


----------



## kristikate

Pinkiiyo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Chance upon this forum only after the purchase from eBay. Thus, need your expert advice if this is good.
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, it's a Stevie.


----------



## Pinkiiyo

kristikate said:


> Yes, it's a Stevie.


 

Great! Now I feel reassured that it is authentic. Have been worrying since I bought it and waiting for it to arrive.. 

Thanks kristikate!!


----------



## hope777

Please authenticate when you have time...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Knig...526?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3364837796


----------



## kristikate

hope777 said:


> Please authenticate when you have time...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Knig...526?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3364837796



Yes, this is authentic.


----------



## hope777

Thanks kristikate!  

One more question (and I'm not even sure if you want to answer): does Kate Spade normally wrap handles in plastic or tissue?  I've seen a few listings with the handles wrapped claiming they're in "original" packaging (or whatever)... just curious if that's a sign to move on to the next listing


----------



## gordomom

hope777 said:


> Thanks kristikate!
> 
> One more question (and I'm not even sure if you want to answer): does Kate Spade normally wrap handles in plastic or tissue?  I've seen a few listings with the handles wrapped claiming they're in "original" packaging (or whatever)... just curious if that's a sign to move on to the next listing



Almost all of the ones I've ordered straight from the KS website have had tissue wrapping the handles and zipper pulls.  I did have one bag from Nordstrom that had plastic on the handle, but that's the only time I've seen it (not sure if put on by N or KS).  

Good luck!


----------



## piaffe73

Hello bag lovers,
My mom bought this bag on my ebay account and when it arrived today the leather didn't feel quite right, maybe its just my paranoia, but have you got any thoughts?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rt=nc&nma=true&item=180613472734&si=PHs9nDxvQca8E6rI2kqt0S9loSY%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT

Thank you!


----------



## mimsssy

hi there  can someone please tell me if this is a kate spade bag? it was on ABC's Pretty Little Liars.. thanks


----------



## hope777

thanks gordomom!  I've never ordered direct from the website, and the 2 from Nordies weren't wrapped at all.  I know on another designer that wrapped handles are sort of a "tell".. I was just hoping to weed out some of the ones on my watch list


----------



## gordomom

hope777 said:


> thanks gordomom!  I've never ordered direct from the website, and the 2 from Nordies weren't wrapped at all.  I know on another designer that wrapped handles are sort of a "tell".. I was just hoping to weed out some of the ones on my watch list



No problem at all!  Still wonder what Kristkate or anyone else's experience have been too.  

If you sign up for the KS website email, they'll email you when they have additional % off.  They've had addl 25% off pretty often lately, including items that are already up to 60% off.  I don't find much for the 60% off, but I do find 50% off a lot.

Sorry for the chatter on this thread, but saving $ is important!  

Happy shopping!


----------



## kristikate

gordomom said:


> Almost all of the ones I've ordered straight from the KS website have had tissue wrapping the handles and zipper pulls. I did have one bag from Nordstrom that had plastic on the handle, but that's the only time I've seen it (not sure if put on by N or KS).
> 
> Good luck!


 
Interestingly, those I have received directly from Kate Spade have come sometimes with tissue and sometimes with nothing at all, though. I don't recall any that have had plastic, but that certainly doesn't mean it doesn't happen.  Maybe I'll go in search of one this weekend - for research purposes, of course!


----------



## kristikate

gordomom said:


> Sorry for the chatter on this thread, but saving $ is important!
> 
> Happy shopping!


 
I don't think anyone here minds since there's really no other central place to discuss KS. This is such a slow-going thread, so it doesn't clutter anything up! However, Swanky, please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## kristikate

piaffe73 said:


> Hello bag lovers,
> My mom bought this bag on my ebay account and when it arrived today the leather didn't feel quite right, maybe its just my paranoia, but have you got any thoughts?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0S9loSY%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Thank you!


 
Looks good to me!


----------



## kristikate

mimsssy said:


> hi there  can someone please tell me if this is a kate spade bag? it was on ABC's Pretty Little Liars.. thanks


 
It definitely looks like the license plate tag, but I'm not sure what style or collection it is.


----------



## hope777

Thanks for the info kristikate and gordomom!!  I just used the 15% off coupon - actually, for the same knightsbridge quinn that I had kristikate authenticate, and got it for MUCH less than the auction price .... I'd definitely be in trouble with a 25% off coupon!

(sorry, also, for taking it off topic)


----------



## gordomom

kristikate said:


> Interestingly, those I have received directly from Kate Spade have come sometimes with tissue and sometimes with nothing at all, though. I don't recall any that have had plastic, but that certainly doesn't mean it doesn't happen.  Maybe I'll go in search of one this weekend - for research purposes, of course!


 

 I love "research" too!  Let me know what you find out!  

Oh yes, the one thing I've noticed about ordering from the KS website is that their packaging has been inconsistent, possibly because they may not repackage returns.  Some of them are wrapped in tissue and plastic bags, some not wrapped in anything except a loose layer of the striped tissue and laid upon a pile of white tissue (even with multiple items).  Also, the plastic wrapped handles came from Nordie's, not KS directly.


----------



## gordomom

hope777 said:


> Thanks for the info kristikate and gordomom!! I just used the 15% off coupon - actually, for the same knightsbridge quinn that I had kristikate authenticate, and got it for MUCH less than the auction price .... I'd definitely be in trouble with a 25% off coupon!
> 
> (sorry, also, for taking it off topic)


 
Woo hoo - love it!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

piaffe73 said:


> Hello bag lovers,
> My mom bought this bag on my ebay account and when it arrived today the leather didn't feel quite right, maybe its just my paranoia, but have you got any thoughts?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0S9loSY%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Thank you!


 
This is absolutely authentic. It seems as if ks leather bags aren't as nice as they used to be, since Liz Claiborne bought out the ks company...


----------



## elviscostellofan

kristikate said:


> Looks good to me!


 
Yup, this is from the Lipari collection.  It looks like a Rue tote.


----------



## CoachVB

Please authenticate this Kate Spade Cosmetic Case.


----------



## elviscostellofan

CoachVB said:


> Please authenticate this Kate Spade Cosmetic Case.


 
This is authentic.  It is from the Quilted Noel collection.


----------



## CoachVB

elviscostellofan said:


> This is authentic.  It is from the Quilted Noel collection.



Oh, thank you so much.  I'm excited.


----------



## baggingformore

Hi Kat,
How about this one? 






TIA


----------



## elviscostellofan

baggingformore said:


> Hi Kat,
> How about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA


Yes - Jacquard Noel - looks like the Victoria diaper bag.


----------



## piaffe73

kristikate said:


> Looks good to me!





dawnsfinallywed said:


> This is absolutely authentic. It seems  as if ks leather bags aren't as nice as they used to be, since Liz  Claiborne bought out the ks company...



Yay!  Thank you so much! I guess I'm always skeptical, but the bag is so beautiful and mom totally loves it!


----------



## hope777

Oh no, please authenticate my last 2 impulses....

The first is a Large Meribel Stevie, & the second is a Nylon Anniversary Messenger.  TIA!


----------



## gordomom

Hello experts, 

I'm interested in these Posey wallets, but haven't seen the style before.  Could you please authenticate?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270413219934&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390288217245&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

And also this bag that looks like a rounded version of the Dani or a larger version of the Gabi.  No response to my inquiry so far though, so I'm a little nervous about the seller.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260734208261&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

TIA!!


----------



## kristikate

hope777 said:


> Oh no, please authenticate my last 2 impulses....
> 
> The first is a Large Meribel Stevie, & the second is a Nylon Anniversary Messenger.  TIA!



These both look okay to me!


----------



## kristikate

gordomom said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I'm interested in these Posey wallets, but haven't seen the style before.  Could you please authenticate?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270413219934&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390288217245&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> And also this bag that looks like a rounded version of the Dani or a larger version of the Gabi.  No response to my inquiry so far though, so I'm a little nervous about the seller.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260734208261&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> TIA!!



Yes, the wallets are authentic and yes, I believe that the bag is a nylon Gabi.


----------



## baggingformore

elviscostellofan said:


> Yes - Jacquard Noel - looks like the Victoria diaper bag.



Thanks, Kat...


----------



## jlv32

Hi!  I am new to Kate Spade, and I love this little bag!  I don't know if it is 1) authentic or 2) a good deal.  Can anyone help?  Thanks so much in advance!!!

eBay auction # 250771382493

I would repost pics myself, but I am stuck on a cell phone!  Thanks!


----------



## elviscostellofan

jlv32 said:


> Hi!  I am new to Kate Spade, and I love this little bag!  I don't know if it is 1) authentic or 2) a good deal.  Can anyone help?  Thanks so much in advance!!!
> 
> eBay auction # 250771382493
> 
> I would repost pics myself, but I am stuck on a cell phone!  Thanks!


 
It is definitely authentic; whether or not it's a good deal is subjective!


----------



## hope777

Thanks kristikate!  I had a moment of panic yesterday


----------



## gordomom

kristikate said:


> Yes, the wallets are authentic and yes, I believe that the bag is a nylon Gabi.


 
Thanks so much, Kristkate!  I think the one I have is a small Gabi.  The regular Gabi is cute too, but I still haven't heard back from the seller.  Bummer.  New Gabi not a necessity though.  Hee hee!


----------



## kinnz03

Please tell me if this is real? Thanks! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...9386&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_4126wt_1139


----------



## kristikate

kinnz03 said:


> Please tell me if this is real? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...9386&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_4126wt_1139



Not authentic.


----------



## elviscostellofan

kristikate said:


> Not authentic.


 
But, kristikate, it's from the STRIPES collection!  LOL


It amuses me so when sellers o' counterfeits make things up.


----------



## kristikate

elviscostellofan said:


> But, kristikate, it's from the STRIPES collection!  LOL
> 
> 
> It amuses me so when sellers o' counterfeits make things up.



Oh, the horror of the fake stripes! I CRINGE every time I see them on the Bay, especially when they have bids on them.


----------



## mbdisfan

How do these look ladies?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350438462676&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330530447260&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360339737951&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330530869242&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230585520484&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Sorry to post so many, I went eBay crazy this morning looking at bags!  TIA!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

kristikate said:


> Oh, the horror of the fake stripes! I CRINGE every time I see them on the Bay, especially when they have bids on them.


 
The seller of that purse, baruth03, and I went round and round about this purse!! She INSISTED it was real! I gave her a LIST of kate spade authentication sites, and she still refused to admit it was fake. This is ONE quote from her, but then she got nastier and nastier about it.

"Just wanted to thank you again, I don't mean to be "rude" but I have a friend that specializes in these purses and she said it is real, I also did my research on this purse before listing it, please may I ask of your experience and why you "think" my bag is fake? I do think it's wrong that people shop on Ebay and report fake bags and they are REAL. Please let me know why you think it's fake, what you sent me only leads me to believe what I already know that it's real. Thanks."


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Oh, a girl in my 'kate spade fans' group on eBay had this interaction with her! Baruth03 was so rude to her! Also, I assume that the "rude people" to whom she refers is ME! LOL LOL LOL!!

Dear baruth03,
you're selling a total fake. were you aware?
- sallymj105

Dear sallymj105,
um...NO??? What are you saying??
- baruth03

Dear baruth03,
i'm saying that your bag is not a real kate spade. it's a knockoff... and against ebay's policy to sell it. 
- sallymj105

Dear sallymj105,
I have been on Ebay for over 10 years, I KNOW their policy, I'm no moron, after realizing that it MAY be a fake I did end the listing. Like I said I didn't know OF COURSE that its a "fake"! I still don't think it's fake but people like you and others have nothing better to do that police Ebay for items that YOU think are fake. Thanks 
- baruth03

Dear baruth03,
wow. rude. and it is fake. if you're so sure... leave it on. 
- sallymj105

Dear sallymj105,
Ok, maybe I was a little short with you my apologies, I have gotten many RUDE emails from other Ebay members stating that I am selling a fake, I guess I may have been short with you I'm sorry. I chose to take it down, if it is a fake, then I do not want to mislead anyone.
- baruth03


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

mbdisfan said:


> How do these look ladies?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350438462676&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330530447260&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360339737951&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330530869242&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230585520484&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Sorry to post so many, I went eBay crazy this morning looking at bags! TIA!


 
YES!!! These are all genuine bags/wallets!


----------



## mbdisfan

dawnsfinallywed said:


> YES!!! These are all genuine bags/wallets!



Thanks--obviously I'm a total KS newbie!


----------



## kinnz03

Yes you and i did go round and round...you think you are funny? I was looking for other opinions, i was told the purse was real, it was a gift, bet you didn't know it was me that posted the question in the first place...and the fact that you posted this on here dawn....yes you are rude, i told her i was sorry...i am baruth03!!!!!


----------



## kinnz03

"ELVIS: BTW,  I  was told it was from the "stripes collection" I was nor never would try to deceive anyone.


----------



## kristikate

dawnsfinallywed said:


> The seller of that purse, baruth03, and I went round and round about this purse!! She INSISTED it was real! I gave her a LIST of kate spade authentication sites, and she still refused to admit it was fake. This is ONE quote from her, but then she got nastier and nastier about it.
> 
> "Just wanted to thank you again, I don't mean to be "rude" but I have a friend that specializes in these purses and she said it is real, I also did my research on this purse before listing it, please may I ask of your experience and why you "think" my bag is fake? I do think it's wrong that people shop on Ebay and report fake bags and they are REAL. Please let me know why you think it's fake, what you sent me only leads me to believe what I already know that it's real. Thanks."



A friend who specializes in 'these purses'? Highly doubtful since this bag is not even a good knockoff. At least she took the atrocity down so an unsuspecting bidder won't be fooled!

edited to add: I see the last response where she seemed sincere in her apology. I'm sure it's not easy to learn something you thought was genuine is not, but people really need to be open to what many other people are telling them without being rude.


----------



## osladegerez

likamarie82 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I would like to purchase this bag to use as a diaper bag, but I want to make sure its real. The seller says it was bought at Neiman Marcus, here are some photos.. let me know if you need smore specific pictures.. THANKS FOR ANY HELP OR SUGGESTIONS RECEIVED!



I don't think Neiman's sells kate Spade!  Not at Beverly Hills store anyway....


----------



## kristikate

osladegerez said:


> I don't think Neiman's sells kate Spade! Not at Beverly Hills store anyway....


 
I think that post was from 2009.


----------



## kinnz03

kristikate said:


> A friend who specializes in 'these purses'? Highly doubtful since this bag is not even a good knockoff. At least she took the atrocity down so an unsuspecting bidder won't be fooled!
> 
> edited to add: I see the last response where she seemed sincere in her apology. I'm sure it's not easy to learn something you thought was genuine is not, but people really need to be open to what many other people are telling them without being rude.



I know I was upset to find that it was a fake, but you know just some advice for all of you who do know what purses are fake and real, if you contact a seller,  don't say things like "your purse is fake are you aware?" (dawn said it the way it should be said) because if you are approaching a seller yes, if they aren't trying to "scam" anyone it's hard to swallow when you get those emails, it makes you feel like you are trash, so just be a little more specific.

Although I do feel that it was a little rude and childish for DAWN to post an entire conversation on this board about ME!!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

kristikate said:


> A friend who specializes in 'these purses'? Highly doubtful since this bag is not even a good knockoff. At least she took the atrocity down so an unsuspecting bidder won't be fooled!
> 
> edited to add: I see the last response where she seemed sincere in her apology. I'm sure it's not easy to learn something you thought was genuine is not, but people really need to be open to what many other people are telling them without being rude.


 
Thank you, kristikate... that baruth person was soooo rude... when all anyone was trying to do was help her.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

kinnz03 said:


> Yes you and i did go round and round...you think you are funny? I was looking for other opinions, i was told the purse was real, it was a gift, bet you didn't know it was me that posted the question in the first place...and the fact that you posted this on here dawn....yes you are rude, i told her i was sorry...i am baruth03!!!!!


 

I don't think I'm funny at all. I thought the whole situation was ridiculous. You stated "EVERYONE" from my group was messaging you... that was not true. You just couldn't stand it that you got busted trying to defraud potential buyers by selling a fake piece of crap. Bottom line... you really weren't sure, and you shouldn't have posted it. Expect backlash for that.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

kinnz03 said:


> I know I was upset to find that it was a fake, but you know just some advice for all of you who do know what purses are fake and real, if you contact a seller, don't say things like "your purse is fake are you aware?" (dawn said it the way it should be said) because if you are approaching a seller yes, if they aren't trying to "scam" anyone it's hard to swallow when you get those emails, it makes you feel like you are trash, so just be a little more specific.
> 
> Although I do feel that it was a little rude and childish for DAWN to post an entire conversation on this board about ME!!!


 
LOL! No one would have known it was YOU if you hadn't have said anything. I wouldn't have admitted it, but that's just me. I'd have been too ashamed.


----------



## LAILLA

HI THERE I RECENTLY BOUGHT THIS ITEM ND NOT SURE IF IT IS REAL OR FAKE COULD SOMEONE HELP ME

ITS A GUCCI SHOLDER BAG THE LINK IS BELOW

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110648013517&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

AND THE SERIEL NUMBER IS AL FOLLOW



LINE 1- 115867
LINE 2 - 1669

I WOULD APPRECIATE IF SOMEONE GOT BACK TO ME ON MY EMAIL ON BALLOON.TASTIC@HOTMAIL.CO.UK AS IM NOT SURE HOW TO WORK THIS FORUM AND TO LOOK UP REPLIES TO MY QUESTION PLESE


----------



## kristikate

LAILLA said:


> HI THERE I RECENTLY BOUGHT THIS ITEM ND NOT SURE IF IT IS REAL OR FAKE COULD SOMEONE HELP ME
> 
> ITS A GUCCI SHOLDER BAG THE LINK IS BELOW
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110648013517&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> AND THE SERIEL NUMBER IS AL FOLLOW
> 
> 
> 
> LINE 1- 115867
> LINE 2 - 1669
> 
> I WOULD APPRECIATE IF SOMEONE GOT BACK TO ME ON MY EMAIL ON BALLOON.TASTIC@HOTMAIL.CO.UK AS IM NOT SURE HOW TO WORK THIS FORUM AND TO LOOK UP REPLIES TO MY QUESTION PLESE


 
You need to post this in the Gucci authentication thread.


----------



## gordomom

Hello ladies,

Would anyone be able to authenticate this bag please?  Cute, but I haven't seen it before so I thought I should check.  

TIA!
Michelle


http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-Olivia-Rainbow-Noel-BIG-Beach-Tote-NWT-325-/180629295308?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0e5850cc#ht_920wt_1141


----------



## elviscostellofan

gordomom said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Would anyone be able to authenticate this bag please?  Cute, but I haven't seen it before so I thought I should check.
> 
> TIA!
> Michelle
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-Oliv...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0e5850cc#ht_920wt_1141


 
This is authentic.  I do wonder if the Rainbow Noel collection is available at outlets only, because I've not seen it in any retail store either.  ~Kat


----------



## gordomom

elviscostellofan said:


> This is authentic. I do wonder if the Rainbow Noel collection is available at outlets only, because I've not seen it in any retail store either. ~Kat


 

Thanks Kat!  

I had been wondering if KS has a line specifically for the outlets (like Coach and others).  I don't have an outlet near me, so my only points of reference are the KS website and the retail store nearby.

One more side note - I just ordered a Macdougal Terrance in black shimmer from Rue La La today!  I'm so excited!


----------



## lkayleigh

Hi

By chance, do you authenticate jack spade wallets?


----------



## kristikate

gordomom said:


> Thanks Kat!
> 
> I had been wondering if KS has a line specifically for the outlets (like Coach and others). I don't have an outlet near me, so my only points of reference are the KS website and the retail store nearby.
> 
> One more side note - I just ordered a Macdougal Terrance in black shimmer from Rue La La today! I'm so excited!


 
Pictures, please, when you get it! I don't know how I missed that sale, but it's probably a good thing as far as my bank account is concerned. I did get a Tompkins Square Billie during the sample sale for $139 so that should suffice...for now!


----------



## gordomom

kristikate said:


> Pictures, please, when you get it! I don't know how I missed that sale, but it's probably a good thing as far as my bank account is concerned. I did get a Tompkins Square Billie during the sample sale for $139 so that should suffice...for now!



I almost missed the sale too!  I have been trying hard NOT to shop so much, but not too hard.   

I originally saw the small Karen (nylon) at Macy's while visiting my parents in St. Louis and they appear to be similar with the Terrance being in the metallic black leather (happy sigh...)

I also ordered a Tompkins Square Chrissy Flap Clutch in Anthracite from the sample sale.  Honestly, this is the 3rd one I've ordered (some were regular sale) and they all have some sort of defect.  Is this normal for sale items?  

While we're at it, I ordered the following wallets from Ebay sellers.  I think one is a nylon Taryn and one a nylon Lisa, but if someone wouldn't mind looking them over, I would appreciate it.  I found the Lisa after the Taryn, so I will probably keep that one, as long as it's authentic.  They were a good deal, so if they need to go to Goodwill...so it goes. 

Sorry for rambling, but TIA!!

Taryn:
http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=8AbuHDRu5csm5_

Lisa:
http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=8AbuHDRu5csm6A


----------



## Goldenek

Can anyone tell me if this is real or not? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...012&ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT#ht_1097wt_689


----------



## elviscostellofan

Goldenek said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is real or not?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...012&ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT#ht_1097wt_689


 
It is authentic, yes.


----------



## talfriedman

can someone help me to authenticate this please?

thankshttp://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rt=nc&nma=true&item=220742651498&si=iKo7J61NSUhSZPh%252B%252FxdajoN00XI%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT#ht_850wt_1126


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I just bought this ks on eBay. I'm not sure of the year or collection. Can anyone tell me? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...PTNGKww%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT.


----------



## BirdSquird

Hello Everyone!  Long time reader first time poster.  Can anyone tell me if this is authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Kate-Spade-...WH_Handbags&hash=item35b03ef267#ht_1429wt_754

TIA!


----------



## luvkatespade

Could anyone tell me if this is an authentic KS clutch? Thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&&item=250778104036&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1120


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

BirdSquird said:


> Hello Everyone! Long time reader first time poster. Can anyone tell me if this is authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Kate-Spade-...WH_Handbags&hash=item35b03ef267#ht_1429wt_754
> 
> TIA!


 
I would say YES! It is authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

luvkatespade said:


> Could anyone tell me if this is an authentic KS clutch? Thanks!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&&item=250778104036&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1120


 

Nope, that is a BIG-TIME fake!!! THat metal tag is a dead giveaway here... and she's never made a striped collection that even resembles this. I hope you didn't buy it!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

talfriedman said:


> can someone help me to authenticate this please?
> 
> thankshttp://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_850wt_1126


 
It's a scarf? Were you looking to authenticate a kate spade bag?


----------



## BirdSquird

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I would say YES! It is authentic!



Yay!  Thanks so much!


----------



## elviscostellofan

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I just bought this ks on eBay. I'm not sure of the year or collection. Can anyone tell me? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...TNGKww%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT.


 
Seller has the correct collection/shape - it's a Bleeker Street Logan.  It's recent but I can't tell you if it's 2009 or 2010; this collection spans more than one season and some have the floating Noel logo, some have the license plate logo.  I assume the ones with the floating Noel logo (like this one) are the older ones.


----------



## elviscostellofan

You know what's awesome and annoying?  After about 5 years of having little interest in Kate Spade, all of a sudden I want to buy almost every purse, piece of jewelry, and clothing item.  I could easily spend $10,000 on the Kate Spade website right now.  CURSES!!!

The clothing is really expensive.  I cannot bring myself to pay $400 for a dress.  CURSES!!!

LOL


----------



## cliodna11

Hi! Can anyone tell me if this impulse ebay buy is a fake?? Starting to think it is...

Thanks ladies


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

elviscostellofan said:


> Seller has the correct collection/shape - it's a Bleeker Street Logan. It's recent but I can't tell you if it's 2009 or 2010; this collection spans more than one season and some have the floating Noel logo, some have the license plate logo. I assume the ones with the floating Noel logo (like this one) are the older ones.


 

Thanks, Kat! I knew you'd know! I love this bag. I threw it in the washing machine on delicate and let it air dry... it washed up beautifully!!!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

cliodna11 said:


> Hi! Can anyone tell me if this impulse ebay buy is a fake?? Starting to think it is...
> 
> Thanks ladies
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Sorry, yes, it is a fake. And I'm pretty sure I emailed this person and told them they were selling a fake... so they knew.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

elviscostellofan said:


> You know what's awesome and annoying? After about 5 years of having little interest in Kate Spade, all of a sudden I want to buy almost every purse, piece of jewelry, and clothing item. I could easily spend $10,000 on the Kate Spade website right now. CURSES!!!
> 
> The clothing is really expensive. I cannot bring myself to pay $400 for a dress. CURSES!!!
> 
> LOL


 
I don't even go to her web site. I'm too scared to do so. When I get the inclination for a "new" ks, I just go to eBay... I love my new one, but I'm always on the lookout for another. I need to end the madness!!!


----------



## luvkatespade

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Nope, that is a BIG-TIME fake!!! THat metal tag is a dead giveaway here... and she's never made a striped collection that even resembles this. I hope you didn't buy it!



Thank you so much! You saved my day! 
And do you know if KS has ever made canvas drawstring like this one? Thanks again. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...vAfZrT553AsO0RfH8mQ%3D&viewitem=#ht_500wt_922


----------



## elviscostellofan

luvkatespade said:


> Thank you so much! You saved my day!
> And do you know if KS has ever made canvas drawstring like this one? Thanks again.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...vAfZrT553AsO0RfH8mQ%3D&viewitem=#ht_500wt_922


 
Yup, THAT is authentic -- this is the New York Stripe collection from 2004 - the shape is "Maddie."


----------



## luvkatespade

elviscostellofan said:


> Yup, THAT is authentic -- this is the New York Stripe collection from 2004 - the shape is "Maddie."



Thank you so much!


----------



## gordomom

Hi ladies,

I'll warn and thank you ahead of time for the several items I'm asking about.    TIA!!

I got a great deal on this Babette, but may not keep it so I want to make sure it's authentic.  Almost completely useless for what I do, but so stinkin' cute:

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=8AbuHDRu5csm7E

Also, I can't decide which of these wallets to keep.  I'm thinking the Lisa and Neda:

Highland Park Remy?
http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=8AbuHDRu5csm73

Taryn?
http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=8AbuHDRu5csm7m

Lisa?
http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=8AbuHDRu5csm8J

And why do some of the nylon Nedas have Dot Noel around the license plate and some just plain?  Is it a difference between the Basic Nylon collection and the ******* line?  Mine has the plain hardware...

Basic Nylon (?) Neda
http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=8AbuHDRu5csm7V


----------



## gordomom

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I don't even go to her web site. I'm too scared to do so. When I get the inclination for a "new" ks, I just go to eBay... I love my new one, but I'm always on the lookout for another. I need to end the madness!!!



Same here - we just can't be in a support group together or we'll end up shopping!!


----------



## mbdisfan

Hi, is this authentic?

NWT KATE SPADE MERIBEL DEBRA PLANNER ORGANIZER 2011
#320663438088
Seller:  coriolis57
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320663438088&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks!


----------



## elviscostellofan

mbdisfan said:


> Hi, is this authentic?
> 
> NWT KATE SPADE MERIBEL DEBRA PLANNER ORGANIZER 2011
> #320663438088
> Seller:  coriolis57
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320663438088&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks!


 
Yes, definitely.

You usually don't have to worry about fake planners.  I've seen a few over the years, but they will look AWFUL.


----------



## mbdisfan

elviscostellofan said:


> Yes, definitely.
> 
> You usually don't have to worry about fake planners.  I've seen a few over the years, but they will look AWFUL.



Thanks


----------



## barbie202

I bought it because the details were impressive but I'm not very experienced with KS and I request your expertise! Thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_5140wt_1131


----------



## barbie202

Here are some pictures of the bag. Please tell me if you think it's authentic and if so the collection and year. Thanks


----------



## beeb

Hi ladies!

Can anyone authenticate this Cecelia Satchel for me? Thank you!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220751348197&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## RobynL

I have heard over and over that Kate Spade did not make a cherry print,  but my friend swears this is a vintage bag and one of her first prints  early on. The lining is the typical cotton twill, with a stitched on  fabric tag ...the bag is cotton canvas. There are no labels inside with  country of origin. Can someone pleas verify that this IS the real thing.  I purchased it at a Consignment shop today and want to resell it. Any  help would be great or how I can have a true authentication done. Can anyone tell me how to add pictures to this...mine seem to be too big for the post.

http://s1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc462/robynlaf/


----------



## lorihmatthews

Please repost your question here, you'll probably get a faster answer:

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-kate-spade-416419.html


----------



## barbie202

I'm 99% sure it's fake. For several reasons: 1. the cherry print thing is true, kate spade has never made a cherry print; 2. the stitching just looks a bit off to me; 3. the feet are too big. most fabric kate spade bags don't have feet and the ones that do have very small feet that barely stick out.
I'm really sorry for your friend but it's probably fake.


----------



## ChiTownChic

Hi,
I was an avid Kate Spade collector from about '97-'01, and I had around 25 bags at one point. I am CERTAIN that this is a fake. There was never a cherry print available from her. It actually looks a lot like the Shoshanna bikini print that was popular at that time. Sorry!


----------



## RobynL

I have heard over and over that Kate Spade did not make a cherry print,   but my friend swears this is a vintage bag and one of her first prints   early on. The lining is the typical cotton twill, with a stitched on   fabric tag ...the bag is cotton canvas. There are no labels inside with   country of origin. Can someone pleas verify that this IS the real  thing.  I purchased it at a Consignment shop today and want to resell  it. Any  help would be great or how I can have a true authentication  done. 

http://s1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc462/robynlaf/


----------



## RobynL

Does the Kate Spade label look fake? She bets her life on this, that it is real. I am just  so surprised...even the fabric looks correct, the same as in the Sam bags.


----------



## RobynL

Thank you


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

barbie202 said:


> I'm 99% sure it's fake. For several reasons: 1. the cherry print thing is true, kate spade has never made a cherry print; 2. the stitching just looks a bit off to me; 3. the feet are too big. most fabric kate spade bags don't have feet and the ones that do have very small feet that barely stick out.
> I'm really sorry for your friend but it's probably fake.


 
Yes, your friend is wrong. It is a fake. kate spade definitely did NOT ever make a cherry bag. Check these sites to verify...

http://www.handbags-n-guides.com/kate-spade.html 
and kat's site... http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/newhallofshame.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

RobynL said:


> Does the Kate Spade label look fake? She bets her life on this, that it is real. I am just so surprised...even the fabric looks correct, the same as in the Sam bags.


 

Yes, your friend is wrong. It is a fake. kate spade definitely did NOT ever make a cherry bag. Check these sites to verify...

http://www.handbags-n-guides.com/kate-spade.html 
and kat's site... http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/newhallofshame.


----------



## RobynL

Thank you


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I need help! I need to know if this bag is authentic... AND the year and collection. HELP HELP! I'm pretty stumped on this one.


----------



## honeypotter

Hi there, can someone tell me if this purse is authentic or fake?

The shape seems real, and it has a product number tag on the inside with the metallic kate spade string running through it, however the bag has a normal YKK zipper and zipper pull, and my other Kate Spade with a similar shape has a nice little leather zipper pull and a gold zipper.

Here are some photos:
http://postimage.org/image/12bt8w7ic/
http://postimage.org/image/12c364ah0/
http://postimage.org/image/12c1ikxz8/
http://postimage.org/image/12c4tnmys/

Thanks everyone!


----------



## sduffin27

I apologize if I am doing this incorrectly, I am new to the purse forum world.  I bought a Kate Spade purse and I have always believed it was real until I went to sell it on ebay and a bidder asked me a question regarding having the feet on the bottom - now I've been searching the internet in a frantic confusion - there are so many Kate Spade fakes out there its unreal!  I never knew this! Please tell me if I got ripped off so I don't rip someone else off - thank you!


----------



## ringrcircle

I don't know... I have a B bag that needed to be authenticated. 
Thanks.


----------



## ringrcircle

Well... I need help~~~


----------



## gordomom

kristikate said:


> Pictures, please, when you get it! I don't know how I missed that sale, but it's probably a good thing as far as my bank account is concerned. I did get a Tompkins Square Billie during the sample sale for $139 so that should suffice...for now!




And it's lovely in foft, shimmer (metallic) black leather...great pockets/compartments too.  I originally thought it was the same as a Karen, but I think the Karen only has the one main compartment.  

http://gallery.me.com/gordomom#100134


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

sduffin27 said:


> I apologize if I am doing this incorrectly, I am new to the purse forum world. I bought a Kate Spade purse and I have always believed it was real until I went to sell it on ebay and a bidder asked me a question regarding having the feet on the bottom - now I've been searching the internet in a frantic confusion - there are so many Kate Spade fakes out there its unreal! I never knew this! Please tell me if I got ripped off so I don't rip someone else off - thank you!


 
Yes, this is a knockoff. kate spade's SAM bags do not have gingham interior, and they do not have feet. Check http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/newnyloncollections. Where did you get the bag?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

honeypotter said:


> Hi there, can someone tell me if this purse is authentic or fake?
> 
> The shape seems real, and it has a product number tag on the inside with the metallic kate spade string running through it, however the bag has a normal YKK zipper and zipper pull, and my other Kate Spade with a similar shape has a nice little leather zipper pull and a gold zipper.
> 
> Here are some photos:
> http://postimage.org/image/12bt8w7ic/
> http://postimage.org/image/12c364ah0/
> http://postimage.org/image/12c1ikxz8/
> http://postimage.org/image/12c4tnmys/
> 
> Thanks everyone!


 
I would say that this is real. The "kate spade" engraved on the metal hardware makes me think so.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

RobynL said:


> I have heard over and over that Kate Spade did not make a cherry print, but my friend swears this is a vintage bag and one of her first prints early on. The lining is the typical cotton twill, with a stitched on fabric tag ...the bag is cotton canvas. There are no labels inside with country of origin. Can someone pleas verify that this IS the real thing. I purchased it at a Consignment shop today and want to resell it. Any help would be great or how I can have a true authentication done.
> 
> http://s1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc462/robynlaf/


 
I thought I already answered this, but I didn't see the post... Anyway, no, it's a fake. kate spade has NEVER made a cherry print... ever.


----------



## barbie202

Please tell me if you think it's authentic and if so the collection and year. Thanks


----------



## sduffin27

I actually bought it at a small boutique type store, and thought it was cute! I obviously was not very educated on Kate Spade and her designs!  I am starting to truly have an extreme dislike (I'd like to use a different word) for people whom sell and make knockoff's!  Very upsetting!  Well, at least all this time I've owned this purse, I was dumb and enjoyed it - LOL!  Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## sduffin27

I actually bought it at a small boutique type store, and thought it was cute! I obviously was not very educated on Kate Spade and her designs! I am starting to truly have an extreme dislike (I'd like to use a different word) for people whom sell and make knockoff's! Very upsetting! Well, at least all this time I've owned this purse, I was dumb and enjoyed it - LOL! Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

ringrcircle said:


> Well... I need help~~~


 
What is a B bag?


----------



## faithtolive1

Hi, please help me to authenticate this:

Item: Kate Spade Mullen Elizabeth Stripe Tote
Link: http://deluxemall.com/kate-spade-ag...ed-kate-spade-document-tote-bag-like-new.html

Pictures are in the link. Thank you very much! )


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

faithtolive1 said:


> Hi, please help me to authenticate this:
> 
> Item: Kate Spade Mullen Elizabeth Stripe Tote
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/kate-spade-ag...ed-kate-spade-document-tote-bag-like-new.html
> 
> Pictures are in the link. Thank you very much! )


 

Yes, it's authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I need help! I need to know if this bag is authentic... AND the year and collection. HELP HELP! I'm pretty stumped on this one.


 

I still need help with this! Can anyone tell me?


----------



## dotless

Hi, Can anyone help to authenticate this wristlet?
kate spade classic noel chrissy wristlet


----------



## myishac

The bag looks real to me. I've put items on ebay hoping that they would bid up, and ended up having them sell for far less than I anticipated. The lining and the inside label are consistent with authentic KS bags.



ballet_russe said:


> that's real. everything looks good.  the newer leather bags have zipper hardware like yours, with that little leather pull that's embossed with the stylized KS logo. your bag also has "larabee dot" lining.
> 
> it's mostly the nylon bags that are faked, and there are some nondescript pleather fakes, but they usually have incorrect hardware and lining.


----------



## dotless

myishac said:


> The bag looks real to me. I've put items on ebay hoping that they would bid up, and ended up having them sell for far less than I anticipated. The lining and the inside label are consistent with authentic KS bags.



are you referring to my wristlet?


----------



## LB123

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...h5F%2F0%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT

I've never owned a Kate Spade before, so I have no comparison!


----------



## benswife2007

hi,

i found this in a goodwill...bought it cause it was only 3 dollars but not familer at all with brand. I mostly do LV and Gucci. Can someone tell me if its real? Thanks

Link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/58641754@N02/sets/72157626198028425/


----------



## alissarn

Looks real to me although the leather is a tad too smooth, but I do think its legit because of the lining quality/color and kate spade logo.


----------



## LB123

I purchased it and I am paranoid it is fake because it smells like plastic


----------



## gordomom

LB123 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...h5F%2F0%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> I've never owned a Kate Spade before, so I have no comparison!


 
I think the KS website had this style in gold recently.  They might have had other colors before I saw it.  I remember it because of the cute shape.


----------



## doc1964

couture_addict said:


> Looks good so far, but I would ask the seller for a closeup pic of the small tag sewn into the interior wall zip pocket (if there is one).  It should have a thin holographic strip on it.  If it doesn't have this tag, then it's a fake.
> 
> Good luck!


 

mine does not have the holographic strip but otherwise looks pretty authentic(to my untrained eyes!).  may i send u a few fotos and get your opinion on my kate spade bag, as well?  and thank each of you for sharing your exxpertise


----------



## kitkathiro

item : kate spade satchel
link : http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPATE-UPST...WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb62ee520#ht_2458wt_905
item number : 260754564384

comment : please authenticate this bag,thank you.


----------



## gordomom

Hey ladies, 

Anyone recognize these styles?  They're cute, but I want to make sure they are authentic.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Kate-Spade-...784?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a6235f10

and 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-leat...766?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b829e8b6

TIA!!


----------



## BPerry5726

item: Bess Westbury
seller: shopgoodwill
link: http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=7639844
Comment:  Is this an authentic bag? Any and all information will be appreciated!!
Thank You


----------



## kristikate

kitkathiro said:


> item : kate spade satchel
> link : http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPATE-UPST...WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb62ee520#ht_2458wt_905
> item number : 260754564384
> 
> comment : please authenticate this bag,thank you.



This looks okay to me.


----------



## kristikate

gordomom said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Anyone recognize these styles?  They're cute, but I want to make sure they are authentic.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Kate-Spade-...784?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a6235f10
> 
> and
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-leat...766?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b829e8b6
> 
> TIA!!



Both look good to me! I think the first one is the Punched Noel? I may be remembering that wrong, but I think that's close. I do not know which collection the second one is from.


----------



## kristikate

BPerry5726 said:


> item: Bess Westbury
> seller: shopgoodwill
> link: http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=7639844
> Comment:  Is this an authentic bag? Any and all information will be appreciated!!
> Thank You



The pictures make it hard to see any detail, and I've never seen a lining like this. The front looks okay, but I don't like the inside label, it looks a little off. If you bid, make sure you can return it or use a credit card so you can file a claim if it isn't authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

benswife2007 said:


> hi,
> 
> i found this in a goodwill...bought it cause it was only 3 dollars but not familer at all with brand. I mostly do LV and Gucci. Can someone tell me if its real? Thanks
> 
> Link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/58641754@N02/sets/72157626198028425/


 

No, it is not genuine. The zipper pull is all wrong. Is it denim? There is no denim with that interior.


----------



## sueb

Item: Kate Spade, Small Perrin Rose
Link: http://s1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa408/suzieb1/Kate Spade/

Hi, Can you please Authenticate this Kate Spade. Thank You!


----------



## gordomom

kristikate said:


> Both look good to me! I think the first one is the Punched Noel? I may be remembering that wrong, but I think that's close. I do not know which collection the second one is from.



Thanks so much kristikate!  Didn't win the one I really liked, but will watch out for another one...  =)


----------



## cheermom09

http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Splo...623?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336615c057

Looks like stock photos...  would you buy it?

Thank you!!


Is this one a better choice?  http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Kate-Spade-Splodge-Dot-Seraphine-Shopper-Handbag-/180637450674


----------



## phy_o

Hi, can someone help me to authenticate this bag?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270708537526&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Bought this online but the embossed at the bottom of the bag looks like print instead of embossment. Then checked with some other sellers also looks the same. However I saw someone selling a pre-owned back, the embossement looks way different. Hope I didn't get a fake one! Seller even sent it with Kate Spade wrapper, paper bag and tissue. Getting confused! Someone pls help. Thanks!


----------



## kristikate

sueb said:


> Item: Kate Spade, Small Perrin Rose
> Link: http://s1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa408/suzieb1/Kate Spade/
> 
> Hi, Can you please Authenticate this Kate Spade. Thank You!



Authentic!


----------



## kristikate

cheermom09 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Splo...623?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336615c057
> 
> Looks like stock photos...  would you buy it?
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> Is this one a better choice?  http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Kate-Spade-Splodge-Dot-Seraphine-Shopper-Handbag-/180637450674



I don't give my business to sellers who use stock pictures as their own, but that's my personal preference. Always use a credit card to protect yourself, even if you use PayPal.


----------



## deblog

Both bags are authentic and both sellers have stellar feedback and lots of it.  The higher priced bag has tons of original photos, and the other one may have stock photos but with the feedback I'd not worry about that. Any seller can use photos of real bags and send you a fake so that is not necessarily any guarantee.  Ebay's buyer protection will assist you in getting your money back should the item turn out to be a fake, but I always use a credit card for the added protection.  I'd buy the lowest priced one no reason to pay more.


----------



## authentic_012

Hi, I'm searching for my first Kate Spade bag, so would appreciate it if you could help to authenticate this.  Thanks in advance

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-KATE-SPADE-DUNGAREES-QUINN-PURSE-BAG-/330551751613?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf66b73bd#ht_1127wt_1166


----------



## kristikate

authentic_012 said:


> Hi, I'm searching for my first Kate Spade bag, so would appreciate it if you could help to authenticate this.  Thanks in advance
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-KATE-SPADE-DUNGAREES-QUINN-PURSE-BAG-/330551751613?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf66b73bd#ht_1127wt_1166



Authentic!


----------



## lnhawkins

Hello! I found this for 50 cents at a thrift store recently. I really don't know much about the brand, so any help is very much appreciated. Thanks!




http://s1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff381/lnhawkins/?action=view&current=purse002.jpg


http://s1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff381/lnhawkins/?action=view&current=purse002.jpg#!oZZ6QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1233.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fff381%2Flnhawkins%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3Dpurse003.jpg

http://s1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff381/lnhawkins/?action=view&current=purse002.jpg#!oZZ5QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1233.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fff381%2Flnhawkins%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3Dpurse006.jpg


http://s1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff381/lnhawkins/?action=view&current=purse002.jpg#!oZZ7QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1233.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fff381%2Flnhawkins%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3Dpurse007-1.jpg


----------



## kristikate

lnhawkins said:


> Hello! I found this for 50 cents at a thrift store recently. I really don't know much about the brand, so any help is very much appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff381/lnhawkins/?action=view&current=purse002.jpg
> 
> 
> http://s1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff381/lnhawkins/?action=view&current=purse002.jpg#!oZZ6QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1233.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fff381%2Flnhawkins%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3Dpurse003.jpg
> 
> http://s1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff381/lnhawkins/?action=view&current=purse002.jpg#!oZZ5QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1233.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fff381%2Flnhawkins%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3Dpurse006.jpg
> 
> 
> http://s1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff381/lnhawkins/?action=view&current=purse002.jpg#!oZZ7QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1233.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fff381%2Flnhawkins%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3Dpurse007-1.jpg



Wow!! You scored an authentic nylon Claire!!!! AWESOME find!


----------



## lnhawkins

Yayyy! And I almost threw this out when I was cleaning my room. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## style*cafe

lnhawkins said:


> Yayyy! And I almost threw this out when I was cleaning my room. Thanks so much for your help!


What a great bag! Lucky girl


----------



## kristikate

lnhawkins said:


> Yayyy! And I almost threw this out when I was cleaning my room. Thanks so much for your help!



You're very welcome! SOO glad you didn't toss it! My black Claire is ancient, and it is still a GREAT bag.


----------



## kristikate

style*cafe said:


> What a great bag! Lucky girl



Completely off topic, but I LOVE your sig. I might have to steal it to use on other forums!!


----------



## TheMrsKwok

Hi , i spotted this bag on ebay and find it special and adorable, can someone please help me to authentic this bag? Hope this is the real thing  


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150559995183


----------



## chaoz

Hi, would appreciate if someone could authenticate this for me 
thanks!!!

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/gemore/items/Kate_Spade_Black_Portfolio_Style_Bag_Purse


----------



## kristikate

TheMrsKwok said:


> Hi , i spotted this bag on ebay and find it special and adorable, can someone please help me to authentic this bag? Hope this is the real thing
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150559995183



It is authentic, and SO cute!


----------



## kristikate

chaoz said:


> Hi, would appreciate if someone could authenticate this for me
> thanks!!!
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/gemore/items/Kate_Spade_Black_Portfolio_Style_Bag_Purse



Looks good!


----------



## TheMrsKwok

kristikate said:


> It is authentic, and SO cute!




YAY !!! thank you so much ^^ this is indeed a very very adorable tote


----------



## mahler

Hi! Can you help me authenticate and tell me what is the model line of this bag please? It is leather and from a japanese store, thanks!
http://www.use.com/180935737a03c07e3c9c


----------



## Texaspurselove

Is this yet another fake??
Item number 280658039889
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-NEW-...889?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415885d451


----------



## kristikate

Texaspurselove said:


> Is this yet another fake??
> Item number 280658039889
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-NEW-...889?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415885d451



Omigosh that is probably the worst fake I've ever seen. Please report!


----------



## kristikate

mahler said:


> Hi! Can you help me authenticate and tell me what is the model line of this bag please? It is leather and from a japanese store, thanks!
> http://www.use.com/180935737a03c07e3c9c



This is definitely authentic, but I'm not sure which line it's from. *elviscostellofan* would probably know.


----------



## mahler

kristikate said:


> This is definitely authentic, but I'm not sure which line it's from. *elviscostellofan* would probably know.



Whew, previously wondering as can't find similar model of this anywhere. Now I can sleep soundly. Thanks heaps!


----------



## Texaspurselove

kristikate said:


> Omigosh that is probably the worst fake I've ever seen. Please report!



Reported! 

Everyone else please report so this item is removed!


----------



## Texaspurselove

^ (please report) regarding item

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...889?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415885d451


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Texaspurselove said:


> Is this yet another fake??
> Item number 280658039889
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-NEW-...889?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415885d451


 

Ewww! Yuck. Yes, it's a big fake! Please report it. I just messaged the seller and let her know, in case she didn't.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Okay.. I've reported this bag over and over and it's gonna sell in 20 hours. Am I wrong in thinking it's fake???? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110672924736&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123 
If you think it's fake, PLEASE report it before some sucker is duped into buying this crappy thing!


----------



## kristikate

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Okay.. I've reported this bag over and over and it's gonna sell in 20 hours. Am I wrong in thinking it's fake????
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110672924736&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> If you think it's fake, PLEASE report it before some sucker is duped into buying this crappy thing!



UGH it has a bid. It's definitely a fake. I would hope at least 3 reports would be good enough to get it pulled. I did read somewhere repeat reports from the same person don't count; can't remember where I may have read that, probably the LV forum. 

I REALLY hope this gets pulled before someone buys it. 

edited to add: oops, I was referring the the "satin stripe bag". Hadn't even seen this auction!!!! Will report!


----------



## Texaspurselove

kristikate said:


> UGH it has a bid. It's definitely a fake. I would hope at least 3 reports would be good enough to get it pulled. I did read somewhere repeat reports from the same person don't count; can't remember where I may have read that, probably the LV forum.
> 
> I REALLY hope this gets pulled before someone buys it.
> 
> edited to add: oops, I was referring the the "satin stripe bag". Hadn't even seen this auction!!!! Will report!




I reported it one time


----------



## authentic_012

kristikate said:


> Authentic!



Kristikate, thank you so much


----------



## chaoz

kristikate said:


> Looks good!


thank you kristikate


----------



## ginaki

Hello!

Are these photos enough for authentication, or should I ask some more?

Item name: New Kate Spade New York Metallic Camille Five Points
Item number: 150591147154
Seller: century_fashion_21

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150591147154&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## jsinclair

doesn't look good


----------



## Texaspurselove

Texaspurselove said:


> ^ (please report) regarding item
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...889?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415885d451



So sad that the seller has left the auction up after being informed that her bag is obviously fake  I'd hate to see someone get taken by this auction.


----------



## kristikate

jsinclair said:


> doesn't look good



What doesn't look good?


----------



## kristikate

ginaki said:


> Hello!
> 
> Are these photos enough for authentication, or should I ask some more?
> 
> Item name: New Kate Spade New York Metallic Camille Five Points
> Item number: 150591147154
> Seller: century_fashion_21
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150591147154&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thank you!



Authentic!!


----------



## ginaki

kristikate said:


> Authentic!!


 
Great, thanks a lot!


----------



## kristikate

Texaspurselove said:


> So sad that the seller has left the auction up after being informed that her bag is obviously fake  I'd hate to see someone get taken by this auction.



UGH, that's terrible.


----------



## sueb

kristikate said:


> Authentic!


 Thank You, A little late but just the same!


----------



## Texaspurselove

kristikate said:


> UGH, that's terrible.



Nice to see it was finally removed. It is so frustrating to see such obvious fakes.


----------



## kristikate

Texaspurselove said:


> Nice to see it was finally removed. It is so frustrating to see such obvious fakes.



Finally! Both hideous fakes were removed. Good team work, everyone! I would be so bummed if someone actually won those atrocities.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Okay.. I've reported this bag over and over and it's gonna sell in 20 hours. Am I wrong in thinking it's fake????
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110672924736&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> If you think it's fake, PLEASE report it before some sucker is duped into buying this crappy thing!


 
Guess what, guys??? This bag SOLD! I emailed the buyers and told them, too. I don't know what happened, though! They paid $61 for this piece of crap fake. Sad. When I emailed the seller and told him it was fake, he told me this: "Where in the description did it say "real"? Isn't it the job of the consumer to do their homework? At the price it sold for, I think they know what they purchased."  He had no qualms whatsoever about selling that fake garbage.


----------



## kristikate

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Guess what, guys??? This bag SOLD! I emailed the buyers and told them, too. I don't know what happened, though! They paid $61 for this piece of crap fake. Sad. When I emailed the seller and told him it was fake, he told me this: "Where in the description did it say "real"? Isn't it the job of the consumer to do their homework? At the price it sold for, I think they know what they purchased."  He had no qualms whatsoever about selling that fake garbage.



WHAT? UGH what a dirtbag. "Kate Spade" being in the title implies it's a Kate Spade!

What a shame for that buyer. I highly doubt they knew they bought a fake. I have purchased used KSs on eBay for less than that that were absolutely authentic. 

Any word back from the buyer??


----------



## myishac

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
> Thanks!


 

Please authenticate this Kate Spade. I picked it up at a consignment store. Thanks!


----------



## kristikate

myishac said:


> Please authenticate this Kate Spade. I picked it up at a consignment store. Thanks!


 
I don't think this is authentic.

The front label is wrong, although that made in tag looks like it should. Also, none of my Sams have that stamp on the snap.


----------



## myishac

kristikate said:


> I don't think this is authentic.
> 
> The front label is wrong, although that made in tag looks like it should. Also, none of my Sams have that stamp on the snap.


 
Thanks!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

kristikate said:


> WHAT? UGH what a dirtbag. "Kate Spade" being in the title implies it's a Kate Spade!
> 
> What a shame for that buyer. I highly doubt they knew they bought a fake. I have purchased used KSs on eBay for less than that that were absolutely authentic.
> 
> Any word back from the buyer??


 

The buyer just said it was fine with her... that her husband had bought it as a surprise gift, and she loved it. I told her, "Well, I guess that's all that matters, then!" I mean, if she didn't care, WHATEVER!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

myishac said:


> Please authenticate this Kate Spade. I picked it up at a consignment store. Thanks!


 

I'm not willing to say that it IS or ISN'T one way or the other. EVERYTHING looks good on it, except the font on the label. I've never seen a fake with "kate spade" embossed on the snap... Also, is the zipper a YKK zipper? That is one hallmark of a real kate. Check http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/katespadelabels or http://reviews.ebay.com/How-to-Spot-a-Fake-Kate-Spade-Bag-PART-4_W0QQugidZ10000000009529009.


----------



## kristikate

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I'm not willing to say that it IS or ISN'T one way or the other. EVERYTHING looks good on it, except the font on the label. I've never seen a fake with "kate spade" embossed on the snap... Also, is the zipper a YKK zipper? That is one hallmark of a real kate. Check http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/katespadelabels or http://reviews.ebay.com/How-to-Spot-a-Fake-Kate-Spade-Bag-PART-4_W0QQugidZ10000000009529009.



I know! It's confusing me. The inside looks fine, but that front label is getting me. And I don't like the stamp on the metal. None of mine look like that.


----------



## kristikate

dawnsfinallywed said:


> The buyer just said it was fine with her... that her husband had bought it as a surprise gift, and she loved it. I told her, "Well, I guess that's all that matters, then!" I mean, if she didn't care, WHATEVER!



That is INSANE. To each his/her own, I guess!


----------



## kristikate

myishac said:


> Please authenticate this Kate Spade. I picked it up at a consignment store. Thanks!



I think the label you posted a picture of is from the inside. Could you post a close up of the outside label?


----------



## myishac

kristikate said:


> I think the label you posted a picture of is from the inside. Could you post a close up of the outside label?


 
Here's the photo. Thanks for your help!


----------



## kristikate

myishac said:


> Here's the photo. Thanks for your help!



Is this the label on the outside of the bag? If so, it's not authentic. Nylon labels on the outside of the bag are not shaped like this.


----------



## myishac

kristikate said:


> Is this the label on the outside of the bag? If so, it's not authentic. Nylon labels on the outside of the bag are not shaped like this.


 
The zipper is a YKK zipper. What do you mean by the shape of the label? I've got other authentic KS nylon totes that were bought new, and the front label looks and is shaped exactly the same.


----------



## ginaki

Hello ladies, could you please help me with this?

Item name: New Kate Spade Metallic Camille Notebook Shoulder Bag
Item number: 250809734722
Seller: nicejs

Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250809734722&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## kristikate

myishac said:


> The zipper is a YKK zipper. What do you mean by the shape of the label? I've got other authentic KS nylon totes that were bought new, and the front label looks and is shaped exactly the same.



Your photo depicts an interior label. The outside/front labels are skinnier.


----------



## kristikate

ginaki said:


> Hello ladies, could you please help me with this?
> 
> Item name: New Kate Spade Metallic Camille Notebook Shoulder Bag
> Item number: 250809734722
> Seller: nicejs
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250809734722&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thank you!



Looks good!


----------



## ginaki

kristikate said:


> Looks good!


 
Thank you!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Check eBay's item number 180664686596. This is a total fake, straw and leather... Really rude seller. Knows it's fake and won't pull it. Please report it!


----------



## kristikate

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Check eBay's item number 180664686596. This is a total fake, straw and leather... Really rude seller. Knows it's fake and won't pull it. Please report it!



Terrible! Reported!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Here's a few more... with disclaimers in listing...
260781652700, 260781651029... from same seller.


----------



## kristikate

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Here's a few more... with disclaimers in listing...
> 260781652700, 260781651029... from same seller.



Are you the one in the question she had the audacity to post in the listing? How truly pathetic her disclaimer is, and I hope these get yanked ASAP.

Reported both.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

.... AND... here are some more. I feel like I'm reporting and reporting and nothing is getting done! Maybe the more people report, the more eBay is inclined to do something. 
160584609991
320697084023
160585606180-- rude, rude person!
220781662354-- has two fake pradas with it!! lol! 
190530304508


----------



## kristikate

dawnsfinallywed said:


> .... AND... here are some more. I feel like I'm reporting and reporting and nothing is getting done! Maybe the more people report, the more eBay is inclined to do something.
> 160584609991
> 320697084023
> 160585606180-- rude, rude person!
> 220781662354-- has two fake pradas with it!! lol!
> 190530304508



I think it has to have 3 reports before eBay will look at it; I believe that's what I've heard, but I don't remember where. 

All reported.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

kristikate said:


> I think it has to have 3 reports before eBay will look at it; I believe that's what I've heard, but I don't remember where.
> 
> All reported.


 

You are awesome, kristikate!


----------



## kristikate

dawnsfinallywed said:


> You are awesome, kristikate!



Aw, thanks! But you're the one finding this atrocious bags, so YOU'RE the one who is awesome! I'm just reporting them!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Another fugly fake...
300556005956


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Here's another one, girls! Please report it to eBay... and the one prior to this message! 130519684105


----------



## ShinyCquin

Hey ladies....I had a Kate Spade basket/wicker looking cute purse on here and was told it was REAL  Yay! Is it ok if I use this as a reference if I decide to auction it off on feebay?


----------



## kristikate

paranoidpoodle said:


> Hey ladies....I had a Kate Spade basket/wicker looking cute purse on here and was told it was REAL  Yay! Is it ok if I use this as a reference if I decide to auction it off on feebay?



I looked back at that post, and what a great find! 

I can't speak for Kat, the one who authenticated it, but a lot of sellers mention tPF in their listings.


----------



## ShinyCquin

kristikate said:


> I looked back at that post, and what a great find!
> 
> I can't speak for Kat, the one who authenticated it, but a lot of sellers mention tPF in their listings.


 

Thank you! I will wait for Kat to reply...I'm sure she is on here way more than I am!  I love that bag...I always paired it with my favorite pink halter dress that was a bandana print or my Lilly Pilitzer Pink Maxi dress... I miss being that size! Haha....


----------



## kristikate

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Here's a few more... with disclaimers in listing...
> 260781652700, 260781651029... from same seller.



It looks like she took the wallet down. The listing is not showing up at all. But the horrible purse with the same design sold.  Horrible.


----------



## kristikate

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Here's another one, girls! Please report it to eBay... and the one prior to this message! 130519684105



Reported! Ladies, please report! The more reports, the more likely they will be to take it down.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

kristikate said:


> It looks like she took the wallet down. The listing is not showing up at all. But the horrible purse with the same design sold.  Horrible.


 

Yup, and now the seller is messaging me with nasty, rude comments. I did email her buyer and the buyer was fine with it... she was a little snide, too. Apparently, they had quite the conversation about me. Oh well... if the stupid girl wants to buy an ugly fake, I guess that's her right!


----------



## kristikate

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yup, and now the seller is messaging me with nasty, rude comments. I did email her buyer and the buyer was fine with it... she was a little snide, too. Apparently, they had quite the conversation about me. Oh well... if the stupid girl wants to buy an ugly fake, I guess that's her right!



It really boggles my mind that people are willing not only to carry a fake, but a hideously ugly one at that. To each her own, but she is going to look amazingly ridiculous carrying that thing around. That in itself is enough karma for me! 

As for the seller, well, the "dueling noted" comment says it all. How pathetic! What a boring life she must lead being uneducated, selling fake bags on eBay, and then harassing people like you after the fact!


----------



## penghapus

should be ok


----------



## kristikate

penghapus said:


> should be ok



What?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

penghapus said:


> should be ok


 

What should be okay?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

kristikate said:


> Are you the one in the question she had the audacity to post in the listing? How truly pathetic her disclaimer is, and I hope these get yanked ASAP.
> 
> Reported both.


 

Did she post our messages in her listing before it got pulled??? Did she ADMIT she wrote "dueling noted"???? OMG... what an idiot!


----------



## kristikate

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Did she post our messages in her listing before it got pulled??? Did she ADMIT she wrote "dueling noted"???? OMG... what an idiot!



You didn't see it?? Yes, she posted that Q&A in her listing.  I was laughing so hard; I couldn't help it.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ebay item 220785452166... am I completely off the mark about this bag?? Is it genuine??? I am 100% sure that it IS a fake, but what say ya'll????


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

See pics of 220785452166.


----------



## kristikate

dawnsfinallywed said:


> See pics of 220785452166.


 
Definitely fake. Did you email the seller? Wondering if that's why it's been ended.


----------



## noshoepolish

Thanks in advace.  Kate Spade canvas tote - any idea on name, authenticity, color?  Is it supposed to look faded or mottled?


----------



## kristikate

noshoepolish said:


> Thanks in advace. Kate Spade canvas tote - any idea on name, authenticity, color? Is it supposed to look faded or mottled?


 
It's authentic, but I don't know the name. I do think the color is supposed to be muted. This bag was also made with pink trim.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

noshoepolish said:


> Thanks in advace. Kate Spade canvas tote - any idea on name, authenticity, color? Is it supposed to look faded or mottled?


 
The interior is Andy Stripe. It is authentic, but I'm not sure of anything else.


----------



## noshoepolish

^^Thanks both of you.  I needed to leave feedback for the seller.  I got it with a Coach Briefcase.  One of those total $70 free shipping things where I knew the Coach was real so I did a BIN.


----------



## kristikate

noshoepolish said:


> ^^Thanks both of you. I needed to leave feedback for the seller. I got it with a Coach Briefcase. One of those total $70 free shipping things where I knew the Coach was real so I did a BIN.


 
Wow, what a great buy! I love this style, but haven't been able to find one in good enough condition to justify buying.


----------



## papertrees

Hi, is this authentic?

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=201176903237315&set=a.201176829903989.46571.100000350208521&type=1&theater

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=201176906570648&set=a.201176829903989.46571.100000350208521&type=1&theater

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=201176909903981&set=a.201176829903989.46571.100000350208521&type=1&theater

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=201176913237314&set=a.201176829903989.46571.100000350208521&type=1&theater


----------



## kristikate

papertrees said:


> Hi, is this authentic?
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...29903989.46571.100000350208521&type=1&theater
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...29903989.46571.100000350208521&type=1&theater
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...29903989.46571.100000350208521&type=1&theater
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...29903989.46571.100000350208521&type=1&theater


 
It seems these are not viewable - probably set to private. You can save the images to your desktop, then upload them to Photobucket and paste the IMG tags here.


----------



## papertrees

Here, hope this works:

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/pipaypipay/katespade3.jpg

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/pipaypipay/katespade2.jpg

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/pipaypipay/katespade1.jpg

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/pipaypipay/katespade4.jpg


----------



## mayaxpapaya

Picked this up at the local thrift store today, for $5 I'm not expecting much but anyway...

http://i1183.photobucket.com/albums/x478/mayaxpapaya/Photo46.jpg
http://i1183.photobucket.com/albums/x478/mayaxpapaya/Photo45.png
http://i1183.photobucket.com/albums/x478/mayaxpapaya/Photo44.png
http://i1183.photobucket.com/albums/x478/mayaxpapaya/Photo42.png


----------



## kristikate

papertrees said:


> Here, hope this works:
> 
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/pipaypipay/katespade3.jpg
> 
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/pipaypipay/katespade2.jpg
> 
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/pipaypipay/katespade1.jpg
> 
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/pipaypipay/katespade4.jpg



Yes, it's from the Renwick collection, looks like an Anabel.


----------



## kristikate

mayaxpapaya said:


> Picked this up at the local thrift store today, for $5 I'm not expecting much but anyway...
> 
> http://i1183.photobucket.com/albums/x478/mayaxpapaya/Photo46.jpg
> http://i1183.photobucket.com/albums/x478/mayaxpapaya/Photo45.png
> http://i1183.photobucket.com/albums/x478/mayaxpapaya/Photo44.png
> http://i1183.photobucket.com/albums/x478/mayaxpapaya/Photo42.png



GREAT find!! This is authentic from the Noel collection.


----------



## papertrees

kristikate said:


> Yes, it's from the Renwick collection, looks like an Anabel.



Thank you!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Hey girls. Please go report eBay item number 110688929159. It's a hideous SAM with palm trees, beads and a monkey on it. WHen I messaged the seller and told her it was fake, this was her response...  

Dear dawnsfinallywed,

I know nothing about handbags. As I indicated in the listing, I purchased this item at a thrift store- Goodwill to be exact. I bought it at my own risk and so shall others. 


- basketsofbethany


----------



## kristikate

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Hey girls. Please go report eBay item number 110688929159. It's a hideous SAM with palm trees, beads and a monkey on it. WHen I messaged the seller and told her it was fake, this was her response...
> 
> Dear dawnsfinallywed,
> 
> I know nothing about handbags. As I indicated in the listing, I purchased this item at a thrift store- Goodwill to be exact. I bought it at my own risk and so shall others.
> 
> 
> - basketsofbethany


 
PLEASE tell me you got a picture!! It's no longer active, but I'm dying to see a Kate Spade with a MONKEY on it!!!!


----------



## What4

Black quilted fabric bag
1) I don't know the exact name of the bag
2) Not an auction
3) No Seller I.D.
4) No link
I really like this bag. Is it authentic? Thanks


----------



## What4

Additional photos.


What4 said:


> Black quilted fabric bag
> 1) I don't know the exact name of the bag
> 2) Not an auction
> 3) No Seller I.D.
> 4) No link
> I really like this bag. Is it authentic? Thanks


----------



## kristikate

What4 said:


> Additional photos.


 
It is authentic!  It is from the quilted Noel collection, but I'm not sure the name.


----------



## gordomom

What4 said:


> Additional photos.



It looks like the Lennox Hill that I have, but I don't know the shape.  LOVE IT!!!  Modelling please, if you get it.


----------



## isacs

Hello girls! Could you please help me with those purses?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370512120992&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...fUQRFrY%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300560542230&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Thank you very much!!


----------



## kristikate

isacs said:


> Hello girls! Could you please help me with those purses?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370512120992&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...fUQRFrY%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300560542230&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Thank you very much!!



All authentic - and very lovely! I love that last straw bag.


----------



## teisya

hello, I would like to asking I bought this kate spade from ebay but there is no sign " made in Inside : this is canvas tote bag it is Auth or not please give me suggestion thanks
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...SGBKaWw%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## isacs

kristikate said:


> All authentic - and very lovely! I love that last straw bag.


 

kristikate, thanks very much for your help!! loved the straw purse too, very cute! )


----------



## elanems

Can someone verify? 
This looks like a nylon Claire bag except I've never seen one that has a seam on the bottom. I thought the logo looked okay, but the ebay seller did not provide a picture for the 'made in' tag.


















Thank you in advance!


----------



## kristikate

teisya said:


> hello, I would like to asking I bought this kate spade from ebay but there is no sign " made in Inside : this is canvas tote bag it is Auth or not please give me suggestion thanks
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...SGBKaWw%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT



Sorry, this is not authentic. Did you pay with PayPal? If so, you can file a SNAD (significantly not as described) and they should refund your money.


----------



## kristikate

elanems said:


> Can someone verify?
> This looks like a nylon Claire bag except I've never seen one that has a seam on the bottom. I thought the logo looked okay, but the ebay seller did not provide a picture for the 'made in' tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!



I have not seen that either. The label could be glued, so I would definitely ask for the made in tag before purchasing.


----------



## teisya

kristikate said:


> Sorry, this is not authentic. Did you pay with PayPal? If so, you can file a SNAD (significantly not as described) and they should refund your money.



Ok Thank You I've Claim to paypal about this ,althought the seller Deny it, She has agree to give me a full refund,,,, Thank You.. Thank You So Much


----------



## yvette1227

can any one help me to authenticate this bag that i bought from ebay??

thanks 
[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/215/kates1.jpg/][IMG=http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/1358/kates1.jpg][/IMG][/URL]

[IMG=http://img845.imageshack.us/img845/6507/ks2d.jpg][/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/806/ks3q.jpg/


----------



## kristikate

yvette1227 said:


> can any one help me to authenticate this bag that i bought from ebay??
> 
> thanks
> [URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/215/kates1.jpg/][IMG=http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/1358/kates1.jpg][/IMG][/URL]
> 
> [IMG=http://img845.imageshack.us/img845/6507/ks2d.jpg][/IMG]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/806/ks3q.jpg/



It is definitely authentic, but I am not familiar with the collection.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

You guys HAVE to see this! LOL LOL LOL!!! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-KATE-SPADE-...I&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=232403480046965808


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

dawnsfinallywed said:


> You guys HAVE to see this! LOL LOL LOL!!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-KATE-SPADE-...I&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=232403480046965808


 
NEVERMIND. It was pulled already...


----------



## canadianpurses

Kate Spade Baby Bag, help authenticate please!  

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Kate-Spade-...&ps=63&clkid=339438393532676106#ht_1162wt_922


----------



## kristikate

canadianpurses said:


> Kate Spade Baby Bag, help authenticate please!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Kate-Spade-...&ps=63&clkid=339438393532676106#ht_1162wt_922



Yes, authentic!


----------



## canadianpurses

Thannks Kristikate,

I'm new to this - so i'm curious - what are the obvious indicators?  I'm actually not sure if this is actual photos or stock either...


----------



## kristikate

canadianpurses said:


> Thannks Kristikate,
> 
> I'm new to this - so i'm curious - what are the obvious indicators?  I'm actually not sure if this is actual photos or stock either...



Several things: the lining, the hardware, and mderogers is a long time seller of only authentic items. 

Her photos are not stock; they are just so well done they look that way! Buy with confidence - I've purchased several items from this seller.


----------



## canadianpurses

One more if you could kristikate - same seller.  Still authentic?  Thanks so much!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-NEW-Kate-Sp...WH_Handbags&hash=item588e307d10#ht_1233wt_922


----------



## kristikate

canadianpurses said:


> One more if you could kristikate - same seller.  Still authentic?  Thanks so much!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-NEW-Kate-Sp...WH_Handbags&hash=item588e307d10#ht_1233wt_922



Yes.


----------



## Ingrid Yohanna

This is my first time buying a Kate Spade I don't know much about it if you can please authenticate for me thank you much


----------



## kristikate

Ingrid Yohanna said:


> This is my first time buying a Kate Spade I don't know much about it if you can please authenticate for me thank you much



Sorry, this is not authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ingrid Yohanna said:


> This is my first time buying a Kate Spade I don't know much about it if you can please authenticate for me thank you much


 
Yup, totally fake!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Please go to ebay and report item number 230629950277. Read his responses to his buyer questions at the bottom of the page. He is one nasty character!


----------



## Ingrid Yohanna

Thank You guys if is not much to ask what are the things you look for in the Kate Spades


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ingrid Yohanna said:


> Thank You guys if is not much to ask what are the things you look for in the Kate Spades


 
Go to http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/ for help on that. Also eBay's got a pretty good guide for how to spot a fake kate spade-- http://reviews.ebay.com/How-to-Spot-a-Fake-Kate-Spade-Bag-PART-1_W0QQugidZ10000000009445033. It's a 4 page guide, so make sure you look at all of them... and one more at http://www.handbags-n-guides.com/kate-spade.html. Hope this helps!


----------



## kristikate

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Please go to ebay and report item number 230629950277. Read his responses to his buyer questions at the bottom of the page. He is one nasty character!



He took it down. You're going to have to start taking screen shots. We're missing some great entertainment!


----------



## BeenBurned

Hi! This is my first time posting in the KS forum. 

I found this bag at a thrift shop and paid $3.98. I think it's good but I don't want to use it until I know it's genuine. And what is the style name please? 

TIA.


----------



## Annalena

Could be the 1999 gingham collection:
Ihatecounterfeitbags

I am still looking for one ( KS is impossible to find in Holland though).

Edit: wow, first post here after a looooong time of lurking


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

kristikate said:


> He took it down. You're going to have to start taking screen shots. We're missing some great entertainment!


 

He called the three women that informed him that his purse was fake, "*****es."


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> Hi! This is my first time posting in the KS forum.
> 
> I found this bag at a thrift shop and paid $3.98. I think it's good but I don't want to use it until I know it's genuine. And what is the style name please?
> 
> TIA.





Annalena said:


> Could be the 1999 gingham collection:
> Ihatecounterfeitbags
> 
> I am still looking for one ( KS is impossible to find in Holland though).
> 
> Edit: wow, first post here after a looooong time of lurking


Thank you! That's it!

Do you know the name of the shape of the bag?


----------



## Annalena

BeenBurned said:


> Thank you! That's it!
> 
> Do you know the name of the shape of the bag?



It's a Sam with tab. Nice find for only 4 bucks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Annalena said:


> It's a Sam with tab. Nice find for only 4 bucks!


Thanks you again.


----------



## kristikate

BeenBurned said:


> Hi! This is my first time posting in the KS forum.
> 
> I found this bag at a thrift shop and paid $3.98. I think it's good but I don't want to use it until I know it's genuine. And what is the style name please?
> 
> TIA.



VERY nice find!


----------



## kristikate

dawnsfinallywed said:


> He called the three women that informed him that his purse was fake, "*****es."



Wow. Just....wow. People just amaze me.


----------



## BeenBurned

kristikate said:


> VERY nice find!


Thanks! Yeah, most of the fakes are locked up in the case and they charge big bucks for them. This was in with the cheapo ones that they "thought" were fake or generic. Lucky me!


----------



## teisya

kristikate said:


> Sorry, this is not authentic. Did you pay with PayPal? If so, you can file a SNAD (significantly not as described) and they should refund your money.


Hallo I Found another one with the same type with it, and the seller claimed that it is authentic in the list.,,http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-New-...941?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45fb18ff9d
and would like to asking is this bag was authentic So just to make sure that im not done wrong twice :
http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-GORG...997?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1c6b89ed

Thank You


----------



## ashleyjena

Hi! Can anyone authenticate these for me please? The seller is located in England and only has 1 feedback, but it is positive.... they have 2 of the item in different colors, so I'm posting pictures of both.




























Thank you in advance!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

ashleyjena said:


> Hi! Can anyone authenticate these for me please? The seller is located in England and only has 1 feedback, but it is positive.... they have 2 of the item in different colors, so I'm posting pictures of both.
> Thank you in advance!!


 
This makes me nervous because there is no "dot noel" engraving on those grommets.


----------



## ashleyjena

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This makes me nervous because there is no "dot noel" engraving on those grommets.



thank you, the price is very low, which made me nervous as well, along with the 1 feedback only. i think i'm going to pass on it. thank you again!


----------



## kristikate

teisya said:


> Hallo I Found another one with the same type with it, and the seller claimed that it is authentic in the list.,,http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-New-...941?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45fb18ff9d
> and would like to asking is this bag was authentic So just to make sure that im not done wrong twice :
> http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-GORG...997?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1c6b89ed
> 
> Thank You




The first one is not authentic. Kate Spade would never make a bag with embroidery that horrible. Even I can embroider better than that. 

I highly doubt the second one is authentic. I've never seen a rubber Kate Spade bag.


----------



## kristikate

ashleyjena said:


> Hi! Can anyone authenticate these for me please? The seller is located in England and only has 1 feedback, but it is positive.... they have 2 of the item in different colors, so I'm posting pictures of both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!!



These look like authentic to me. 

Here is a link to current collection at Nordstrom:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/kate-sp...kingCode=F12C47D2-0549-E011-B08E-001517B1882A


----------



## ashleyjena

kristikate said:


> These look like authentic to me.
> 
> Here is a link to current collection at Nordstrom:
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/kate-spade-new-york-essex-scout-leather-flap-crossbody-bag/3158797?cm_cat=datafeed&cm_ite=kate_spade_new_york_'essex_scout'_leather_flap_crossbody_bag:328040&cm_pla=bags:women:handbag&cm_ven=Froogle&mr:referralID=NA&mr:trackingCode=F12C47D2-0549-E011-B08E-001517B1882A



Thank you! unfortunately they sold before they were authenticated, oh well, next time!!


----------



## ashleyjena

kristikate said:


> These look like authentic to me.
> 
> Here is a link to current collection at Nordstrom:
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/kate-spade-new-york-essex-scout-leather-flap-crossbody-bag/3158797?cm_cat=datafeed&cm_ite=kate_spade_new_york_'essex_scout'_leather_flap_crossbody_bag:328040&cm_pla=bags:women:handbag&cm_ven=Froogle&mr:referralID=NA&mr:trackingCode=F12C47D2-0549-E011-B08E-001517B1882A




it was relisted, however, she seems to have..... A LOT of preowned bags of this style, I sent a message to inquire with the seller as to why they have so many preowned bags of this style and any photos of the inside, their one feedback still has me worried.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Please go to eBay and report bag 190544117159. Horrendous ugly fake that is GOING to sell to some unsuspecting person!


----------



## kristikate

ashleyjena said:


> it was relisted, however, she seems to have..... A LOT of preowned bags of this style, I sent a message to inquire with the seller as to why they have so many preowned bags of this style and any photos of the inside, their one feedback still has me worried.



Hmmm, it's possible she contracts with a Kate Spade outlet or some such, and maybe they are returns? Definitely wouldn't buy without some pictures of the inside that are NOT stock photos.


----------



## amywoe

http://cgi.ebay.nl/KATE-SPADE-NEW-Y...WH_Handbags&hash=item3367cc19c3#ht_1361wt_792

Thank you so much!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

amywoe said:


> http://cgi.ebay.nl/KATE-SPADE-NEW-Y...WH_Handbags&hash=item3367cc19c3#ht_1361wt_792
> 
> Thank you so much!


 

Yes, this is authentic.


----------



## annepurse

HI,  I always look for her name on the hardware, especially the inside snap.  All the fakes do not have her name on the hardware-they are blank.


----------



## kristikate

annepurse said:


> HI,  I always look for her name on the hardware, especially the inside snap.  All the fakes do not have her name on the hardware-they are blank.



Not all hardware on authentic bags has engraving or stamps on them, especially vintage/early collections.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Please go to eBay and report this bag... 300567817023


----------



## lilcram

Did they ever make a nylon Sam with feet?  I


----------



## kristikate

lilcram said:


> Did they ever make a nylon Sam with feet?  I



Never.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

lilcram said:


> Did they ever make a nylon Sam with feet? I


 

Nope, not even once!


----------



## lu2

hi ladies
can anyone please authenticate these bags?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Smal...864?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa7bd8b00

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Kate-Spade-...403?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4840a5b6eb

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-KATE-SPADE-...148?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1bfe4dac

thank you so much ladies..


----------



## kristikate

lu2 said:


> hi ladies
> can anyone please authenticate these bags?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Smal...864?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa7bd8b00
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Kate-Spade-...403?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4840a5b6eb
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-KATE-SPADE-...148?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1bfe4dac
> 
> thank you so much ladies..



All of these are authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Could someone tell me if this is authentic? If so, what year and collection? It's velvet.


----------



## sashabunny

Hello,

I am 100% new to this site. I can't figure out where to properly post! But I need to know if the Balenciaga City Bag 1730*852123 is true!!*


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

sashabunny said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am 100% new to this site. I can't figure out where to properly post! But I need to know if the Balenciaga City Bag 1730*852123 is true!!*


 
This is a kate spade site. you need to find the forum for "Authenticate this Balenciaga."


----------



## Minimalist920

Could someone please help authenticate this ebay listing for a Kate Spade purse before I buy?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...82392&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3454wt_1140


----------



## BeenBurned

sashabunny said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am 100% new to this site. I can't figure out where to properly post! But I need to know if the Balenciaga City Bag 1730*852123 is true!!*


Welcome to tPF. Here is the BBag authentication thread. Read post #1 for the requested posting format: http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...please-read-rules-use-format-post-678449.html


----------



## kristikate

Minimalist920 said:


> Could someone please help authenticate this ebay listing for a Kate Spade purse before I buy?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...82392&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3454wt_1140



Yes, it's authentic.


----------



## kristikate

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Could someone tell me if this is authentic? If so, what year and collection? It's velvet.



Looks like a Claire, and I believe velvet was in the late 90s or very early 2000s.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Hey guys. Please go to eBay and report item numbers 220805392864 and 220805383248. These are both from the same seller. Purse and wallet sets. PUrses have a huge gold/black metal tag, and wallets have tag with bad font. Both purses have coney feet. Seller insists they're real. One is blue/black argyle print with huge ribbon bow, and the other is red/white circles and stripes with huge red ribbon bow. Hideous. The red even has a green "kate spade" label in the wrong shape, and some sort of tag about how it has "copy registration for the design on the US copyright office." Really.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Hey guys. Please go to eBay and report item numbers 220805392864 and 220805383248. These are both from the same seller. Purse and wallet sets. PUrses have a huge gold/black metal tag, and wallets have tag with bad font. Both purses have coney feet. Seller insists they're real. One is blue/black argyle print with huge ribbon bow, and the other is red/white circles and stripes with huge red ribbon bow. Hideous. The red even has a green "kate spade" label in the wrong shape, and some sort of tag about how it has "copy registration for the design on the US copyright office." Really.


 
The seller contacted me today and told me that she contacted Kat, who said she could only give her opinion. I'm sure she did NOT talk to Kat, and although I have given her tons of evidence that her bags are fake, she refuses to pull them... someone is going to be completely defrauded!!!


----------



## Ann_James

I just bought this purse on ebay. is it genuine or fake? I didn't pay for it yet.


----------



## Ann_James

dawnsfinallywed said:


> hey guys. Please go to ebay and report item numbers 220805392864 and 220805383248. These are both from the same seller. Purse and wallet sets. Purses have a huge gold/black metal tag, and wallets have tag with bad font. Both purses have coney feet. Seller insists they're real. One is blue/black argyle print with huge ribbon bow, and the other is red/white circles and stripes with huge red ribbon bow. Hideous. The red even has a green "kate spade" label in the wrong shape, and some sort of tag about how it has "copy registration for the design on the us copyright office." really.


 

Is it common to find fakes on ebay???


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ann_James said:


> Is it common to find fakes on ebay???


 

Oh, my yes!!! And the brown suede you bought is a definite fake. I wouldn't pay for it if I were you!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Hey guys. Please go to eBay and report item numbers 220805392864 and 220805383248. These are both from the same seller. Purse and wallet sets. PUrses have a huge gold/black metal tag, and wallets have tag with bad font. Both purses have coney feet. Seller insists they're real. One is blue/black argyle print with huge ribbon bow, and the other is red/white circles and stripes with huge red ribbon bow. Hideous. The red even has a green "kate spade" label in the wrong shape, and some sort of tag about how it has "copy registration for the design on the US copyright office." Really.


 
LOL!!! Ebay pulled these, and the sellers reposted them under a different name!!! Please report 180688719077 and 180688716597. They even jacked the prices up to $100 each OBO.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

dawnsfinallywed said:


> LOL!!! Ebay pulled these, and the sellers reposted them under a different name!!! Please report 180688719077 and 180688716597. They even jacked the prices up to $100 each OBO.


 

Nevermind!! eBay was on the ball, and actually pulled these.


----------



## BeenBurned

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Nevermind!! eBay was on the ball, and actually pulled these.


Do you remember both seller IDs?


----------



## kristikate

Ann_James said:


> I just bought this purse on ebay. is it genuine or fake? I didn't pay for it yet.



Definitely not authentic. I hope you haven't paid yet.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

BeenBurned said:


> Do you remember both seller IDs?


 
loisvain and ourgardenspot


----------



## BeenBurned

dawnsfinallywed said:


> loisvain and ourgardenspot



LOL! This is where she bought them:

http://lc.ioffer.com/buy/kate-fashion-handbag-new-and-hot-93761386-loisvain

http://lc.ioffer.com/ratings/loisvain


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

BeenBurned said:


> LOL! This is where she bought them:
> 
> http://lc.ioffer.com/buy/kate-fashion-handbag-new-and-hot-93761386-loisvain
> 
> http://lc.ioffer.com/ratings/loisvain


 
Oh my word!!! She was trying to tell everyone that her step-father (who may or may not have murdered her mother) bought those purses for her mother before she "passed away" and he wouldn't know where to buy a fake. She insisted that she had researched them, and was SURE they were real, because the (huge, metal) labels looked completely accurate. What a trip!


----------



## BeenBurned

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Oh my word!!! She was trying to tell everyone that her step-father (who may or may not have murdered her mother) bought those purses for her mother before she "passed away" and he wouldn't know where to buy a fake. She insisted that she had researched them, and was SURE they were real, because the (huge, metal) labels looked completely accurate. What a trip!


Sheesh! These sellers missed their callings. They could be bestseller fiction writers and make more money than selling fakes on ebay.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

BeenBurned said:


> Sheesh! These sellers missed their callings. They could be bestseller fiction writers and make more money than selling fakes on ebay.


 
Here's the next set of messages between her and me. I put my original on top, then you can read her response. I'm bewildered as to why she would say that the things she so obviously purchased on iOffer were her mothers... 

*Dear loisvain,*

Hi there. We talked briefly about the "kate spade" purses... I just think you should know that most of what you buy off of IOffer.com is counterfeit. I don't know if you know that, but your IDs were the topic of discussion a purse blog (ourgardenspot AND loisvain,) and someone posted this... http://lc.ioffer.com/ratings/loisvain?view=buyer&sort=date. If you are buying this stuff from over-seas dealers, they are duping you, big time... Just thought you should know!  
*- dawnsfinallywed *


*Dear dawnsfinallywed,

**Wow, thanks for the heads up. The only items Ive bought from iOffer have been gifts for some of my coworkers and my husbands huge family for Christmas gifts, which have consisted of scarves, little Coach pouchettes, and jewelry. I know those are most likely fake. I also bought my son some tennis shoes once, which turned out to be a nightmare and a modded Xbox, which was also a bad experience. My mother never wanted anything fake even if she needed to borrow something of mine that was questionable to go with an outfit, she wouldnt dare carry if it had been fake. I have a set of Fendi luggage with a matching briefcase, 4 vintage LV suitcases (3 of which are not in great shape,) 2 cheries LV purses, 3 LV briefcases, 1 Fendi purse, and 1 Gucci that all belonged to my mother. I have been really hesitant to put any of that on since all of that stupid Kate Spade stuff happened. Surely no one thinks the Fendi shoes that I sold earlier in the week were fake? I am putting on a Christian Dior purse now, but I had no idea what it cost. I dont have much documentation, but I she did have the price tag and a hang tag in the inner pocket. The reason I was putting that one on was because I figured it was probably a cheaper one that no one would fuss about; however, the price tag says $2290; so, Ive been pondering on this one for some time.  *

*Melanie *


----------



## marissk

Ha! I messaged "ourgardenspot", who has since changed her username to "mygardenboutique" and she replied with the same story and signed it "Melanie" as well. Multiple "pursonality" disorder??? Or just a rip-off artist?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> Ha! I messaged "ourgardenspot", who has since changed her username to "mygardenboutique" and she replied with the same story and signed it "Melanie" as well. Multiple "pursonality" disorder??? Or just a rip-off artist?


 
The sad thing is, is that I found her on facebook. She is a media specialist in a middle school in KY. She works with children. I am a middle school teacher, and I am appalled by her lies and deceit-- all to make a dollar. I know educators don't get paid much, but jeez, could she have a little bit of integrity!!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Oh, and one more thing about Melanie/loisvane/ourgardenspot/mygardenboutique... She had a "Christian Dior" for sale with a $2290 price tag!! I posted the link to the auction on "Authenticate this Dior" and, of course, it was a fake, too... It was reported, though, and pulled by eBay.


----------



## marissk

Saw this listed today on eBay...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180690511210&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

This can be yours for only $155!


----------



## chatsnoirs

Hello all,  I found this Kate Spade Samson purse in a vintage store and am wondering if you think it's real. Haven't bought it yet! The label is stiteched on, no weird lettering....no "made in..." tag inside or the hidden silvery strip.  Wool seems to be good quality as well as the leather straps-very soft leather. Feet aren't large.  Magnetic enclosure. Inside is lined with a stretchy twill.  Thank you so much!!!


----------



## ~Angela~

I need help with this please!!http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Kate-Spade-...&otn=4&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=1162965190160002773


----------



## ~Angela~

after looking around,I think that stevie bag is fake because the stripe colors are on the wrong side...


----------



## BeenBurned

~Angela~ said:


> I need help with this please!!http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Kate-Spade-...&otn=4&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=1162965190160002773





~Angela~ said:


> after looking around,I think that stevie bag is fake because the stripe colors are on the wrong side...


Please don't report it. I'm not a KS expert but I don't think it's fake.

BTW, the gallery picture and her other pictures aren't the same bag. The gallery photo has the red stripe on the left and the other pictures show it on the right.

And other listings appear that the bag is made both ways. 

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?rt=nc&_..._CSA_WH_Handbags&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m283

http://completed.shop.ebay.com/i.ht..._CSA_WH_Handbags&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m283


----------



## kristikate

~Angela~ said:


> I need help with this please!!http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Kate-Spade-...&otn=4&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=1162965190160002773


 
BeenBurned is correct; this is an authentic bag. They are made with many different colors and patterns.


----------



## kristikate

chatsnoirs said:


> Hello all, I found this Kate Spade Samson purse in a vintage store and am wondering if you think it's real. Haven't bought it yet! The label is stiteched on, no weird lettering....no "made in..." tag inside or the hidden silvery strip. Wool seems to be good quality as well as the leather straps-very soft leather. Feet aren't large. Magnetic enclosure. Inside is lined with a stretchy twill. Thank you so much!!!


 

As far as I know, ALL bags have a "Made in" tag, no matter the collection. ThI do not believe this is authentic.


----------



## marissk

Hi All,
I'm pretty puzzled by some new listings on eBay that all appear to have some kind of snakeskin trim and a snakeskin label embossed in gold. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Kate-Spade-...580?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a68478464

Is it authentic? The seller has numerous bags listed as new with tags.
Thanks!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> Hi All,
> I'm pretty puzzled by some new listings on eBay that all appear to have some kind of snakeskin trim and a snakeskin label embossed in gold.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Kate-Spade-...580?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a68478464
> 
> Is it authentic? The seller has numerous bags listed as new with tags.
> Thanks!


 
Yes, this is authentic. I have a large shopper with the same color snakeskin handles...


----------



## marissk

Thanks! Love the green one!


----------



## marissk

Hi! Can one of you help me and an awesome eBay-er authenticate this bag?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120751923689&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks so much!


----------



## BeenBurned

marissk said:


> Hi! Can one of you help me and an awesome eBay-er authenticate this bag?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120751923689&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks so much!


Authentic Sam bag from 1999 gingham collection. 

http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/1999gingham

ETA: This listing is 100% legal and authentic but in the future, that seller needs to know that she can't list items with authenticity disclaimers. She knew her bag was authentic and should have referred the "buyer/question-asker" to either tPF or the ebay purse boards. 

Even though the listing is authentic, she risks having it reported for having an authenticity disclaimer.


----------



## marissk

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic Sam bag from 1999 gingham collection.
> 
> http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/1999gingham
> 
> ETA: This listing is 100% legal and authentic but in the future, that seller needs to know that she can't list items with authenticity disclaimers. She knew her bag was authentic and should have referred the "buyer/question-asker" to either tPF or the ebay purse boards.
> 
> Even though the listing is authentic, she risks having it reported for having an authenticity disclaimer.


 
Thanks!! I looked at the 1999 gingham collection and I was thrown off by the bag not having leather handles (and the comment that fakes will have gingham handles).


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by marissk View Post
Hi! Can one of you help me and an awesome eBay-er authenticate this bag?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks so much! 


Originally Posted by *BeenBurned* 

                              Authentic Sam bag from 1999 gingham collection. 

http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/1999gingham

ETA: This listing is 100% legal and authentic but in the future, that  seller needs to know that she can't list items with authenticity  disclaimers. She knew her bag was authentic and should have referred the  "buyer/question-asker" to either tPF or the ebay purse boards. 

Even though the listing is authentic, she risks having it reported for having an authenticity disclaimer.     



marissk said:


> Thanks!! I looked at the 1999 gingham collection and I was thrown off by the bag not having leather handles (and the comment that fakes will have gingham handles).


OMG!! I didn't even notice that. 

Sheesh, I"m not a KS expert and should keep my mouth shut. 

I take back my comments. UGH!! You might even try posting on the ebay boards where elviscostellofan (the KS expert who wrote the guide) checks in regularly. 

I apologize because I think I was wrong.


----------



## elviscostellofan

It is not authentic.  The authentic collection has leather handles, and no piping around the top.  This is typical of the counterfeits you would frequently see 10 years ago.


----------



## elviscostellofan

kristikate said:


> As far as I know, ALL bags have a "Made in" tag, no matter the collection. ThI do not believe this is authentic.


 
There are some very old ones that may not have a country of origin tag -- like, 1994 and 1995.  You made the right call on this one, however!


----------



## elviscostellofan

By the way, sorry I haven't posted in a long while.  ~Kat


----------



## BeenBurned

elviscostellofan said:


> By the way, sorry I haven't posted in a long while.  ~Kat


As you can see, you're sorely missed!


----------



## marissk

elviscostellofan said:


> It is not authentic. The authentic collection has leather handles, and no piping around the top. This is typical of the counterfeits you would frequently see 10 years ago.


 
Thank you, Kat. I'm happy that my initial concerns were correct as I thought I was really losing my mind (a short trip, of course!).


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

eBay item # 250860341529.


----------



## kristikate

dawnsfinallywed said:


> eBay item # 250860341529.



Fake. Nylon bags do not have gingham lining.

ETA: I just opened the auction on my computer and everything about this bag is fake from the lining (which I see is actually houndstooth) to the stitching to the label.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

kristikate said:


> Fake. Nylon bags do not have gingham lining.
> 
> ETA: I just opened the auction on my computer and everything about this bag is fake from the lining (which I see is actually houndstooth) to the stitching to the label.


 
That's what I told the guy. He insisted it was real because he bought it from a wealthy woman who "doesn't buy fakes." lol!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

This seller swears this was purchased at Nordstrom. It's a multi-stripe with BLACK handles and black/white gingham interior. Is there ANY way this could be real?? I say, no. What say ya'll??

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130552658011&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> I can't quite get an image to show up, but you can find it here:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/23783805@N06/5974151687/
> 
> The seller listed it as authentic! Yeah, on Mars maybe!
> 
> How can I get an image to appear? I've tried that little image button, but it doesn't seem to work.


 

Those pink stripes are the ugliest things ever. I can't believe anyone can't see how so NOT kate spade those are!! Is that one on ebay?


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Those pink stripes are the ugliest things ever. I can't believe anyone can't see how so NOT kate spade those are!! Is that one on ebay?


 
That's the one you wanted to see! eBay pulled it.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This seller swears this was purchased at Nordstrom. It's a multi-stripe with BLACK handles and black/white gingham interior. Is there ANY way this could be real?? I say, no. What say ya'll??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130552658011&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


 
I also say "no" for the following reasons (let's see if I'm right...):


If it were authentic, it wouldn't have "feet" (grommets??) on the bottom
If it were authentic, it wouldn't have a black and white check lining
I'll ask for a close up of the label...we'll see what happens!


----------



## kristikate

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This seller swears this was purchased at Nordstrom. It's a multi-stripe with BLACK handles and black/white gingham interior. Is there ANY way this could be real?? I say, no. What say ya'll??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130552658011&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



No, this is not authentic. Authentic stripe collections
have the sprinkle "k" lined interiors and they have
a shiny appearance from the sateen material.


----------



## marissk

Hi all,

Here's an interesting listing on eBay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Estate-Kate-Spa...849?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20bb73dc19

I vote fake. I've never seen a patchwork bag from KS and there's no inside label, just that blank tab. I've seen a similar label on a specific line from KS, but it could just as easily be sewn on to this bag. The dustbag...well, we know that's meaningless.

OK, experts, what say you???


----------



## jjlecksell

I got this bag for Christmas from my step-grandmother. Too rude to ask her if it is real or not, but I want to sell it and I dont know how much to ask for.
Help?
Thanks!


----------



## marissk

It's 100% fake. As for selling it, I'm not going to preach about selling fakes or how it's illegal, but it is illegal. You can't list it on eBay because it's against their policies to list fakes, even if you disclose that it's fake. If it were mine, I'd just toss it into the trash rather than try to sell it to someone else because I'm pretty much against the entire concept of fakes, so I can't advise you as to what to ask for it.


----------



## jjlecksell

thanks!


----------



## kristikate

jjlecksell said:


> I got this bag for Christmas from my step-grandmother. Too rude to ask her if it is real or not, but I want to sell it and I dont know how much to ask for.
> Help?
> Thanks!


 
Sorry, this is not authentic.


----------



## kristikate

marissk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Here's an interesting listing on eBay:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Estate-Kate-Spa...849?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20bb73dc19
> 
> I vote fake. I've never seen a patchwork bag from KS and there's no inside label, just that blank tab. I've seen a similar label on a specific line from KS, but it could just as easily be sewn on to this bag. The dustbag...well, we know that's meaningless.
> 
> OK, experts, what say you???


 
Not authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

jjlecksell said:


> I got this bag for Christmas from my step-grandmother. Too rude to ask her if it is real or not, but I want to sell it and I dont know how much to ask for.
> Help?
> Thanks!


 
Yes, this is completely counterfeit. Selling counterfeits is completely illegal due to trademark infringement, so, yeah... I would just toss it in the trash, too...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Here's an interesting listing on eBay:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Estate-Kate-Spa...849?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20bb73dc19
> 
> I vote fake. I've never seen a patchwork bag from KS and there's no inside label, just that blank tab. I've seen a similar label on a specific line from KS, but it could just as easily be sewn on to this bag. The dustbag...well, we know that's meaningless.
> 
> OK, experts, what say you???


 
Totally fake. The seller pulled it!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Totally fake. The seller pulled it!


 
She relisted it with a much lower price:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140584058718&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

She's a top rated seller; I'm shocked she'd relist it.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> She relisted it with a much lower price:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140584058718&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> She's a top rated seller; I'm shocked she'd relist it.


 
I reported it. Maybe eBay will pull it this time. I emailed her before she pulled it the first time, so she knows (or at least should have a doubt) that it's fake.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Okay... I need everyone's opinion on this one, please. Below are the links to two eBay listings. Both for the same cosmetic bag, one in pink and the other in blue. I think the blue is fake. The label AND the zipper pull do not look right to me. Both have tags. What do ya'll think? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300582287830

AND

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Kate-Spade-...186?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item48412ab10a


----------



## What4

1) I do not know the model name
2) It is not an auction, so I do not have a link
3) No seller name

I really like this bag.  It reminds me of Chanel.  Is it authentic?  Thank you


----------



## What4

Here are some additional photos



What4 said:


> 1) I do not know the model name
> 2) It is not an auction, so I do not have a link
> 3) No seller name
> 
> I really like this bag.  It reminds me of Chanel.  Is it authentic?  Thank you


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

What4 said:


> 1) I do not know the model name
> 2) It is not an auction, so I do not have a link
> 3) No seller name
> 
> I really like this bag.  It reminds me of Chanel.  Is it authentic?  Thank you


 

Yes, it is. It's called the Gold Coast Elizabeth OR the Gold Coast Margot. (Can't remember which one is which-- one is larger than the other.)


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

What4 said:


> 1) I do not know the model name
> 2) It is not an auction, so I do not have a link
> 3) No seller name
> 
> I really like this bag.  It reminds me of Chanel.  Is it authentic?  Thank you


 
It's a Gold Coast Margot


----------



## kristikate

What4 said:


> Here are some additional photos


 
*dawnsfinallywed* is correct; this is authentic from the Gold Coast collection. A very nice bag!


----------



## marissk

to this eBay listing?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Beautiful-Black...323?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27bcf9b28b

The lining concerns me, as the sewn-on tab appears to be blank and there appears to be a pleated pocket. I'm starting to see that type of label showing up more and more, which is also quite concerning.


----------



## What4

Thank you very much!


dawnsfinallywed said:


> It's a Gold Coast Margot


----------



## marissk

http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Blac...832?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0c59de38

The label appears to be wrong and it has the wrong label inside as well, I think. What say you experts??


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Okay... I need everyone's opinion on this one, please. Below are the links to two eBay listings. Both for the same cosmetic bag, one in pink and the other in blue. I think the blue is fake. The label AND the zipper pull do not look right to me. Both have tags. What do ya'll think?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300582287830
> 
> AND
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Kate-Spade-...186?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item48412ab10a


 
I agree...the blue one is fake. Even the leaf print is bad. And it doesn't appear to be encased in plastique.


----------



## kristikate

marissk said:


> to this eBay listing?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Beautiful-Black...323?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27bcf9b28b
> 
> The lining concerns me, as the sewn-on tab appears to be blank and there appears to be a pleated pocket. I'm starting to see that type of label showing up more and more, which is also quite concerning.



Ew, definitely fake.


----------



## marissk

kristikate said:


> Ew, definitely fake.


 
That horrible patchwork number (now gone) also had this type of label. Something else we better start watching out for!


----------



## kristikate

marissk said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Blac...832?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0c59de38
> 
> The label appears to be wrong and it has the wrong label inside as well, I think. What say you experts??


 
This is authentic.


----------



## marissk

kristikate said:


> This is authentic.


 
That's why I come to the experts!


----------



## kristikate

marissk said:


> That's why I come to the experts!


 
The lettering is just a little different than earlier fabric labels. My luggage stripe and my new Sam labels look different, but still adhere to pretty much the same positioning.


----------



## marissk

kristikate said:


> The lettering is just a little different than earlier fabric labels. My luggage stripe and my new Sam labels look different, but still adhere to pretty much the same positioning.


 
I saw a label yesterday on a fake that actually had a capital K!! It was laughable!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Blac...832?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0c59de38
> 
> The label appears to be wrong and it has the wrong label inside as well, I think. What say you experts??


 

I just sent the seller a message telling him it's a fake. I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *marissk* 

 http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Black...item3f0c59de38

The label appears to be wrong and it has the wrong label inside as well, I think. What say you experts??     



dawnsfinallywed said:


> I just sent the seller a message telling him it's a fake. I'll keep ya posted.


Oh, oh! See the following!


kristikate said:


> This is authentic.


----------



## marissk

Another bag on eBay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220821254050&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I say it's fake, but seller says it's authentic because the person she bought it from said it was. Hmmm...

Label appears wrong (hard to tell), but strange zip pocket in front is suspicious.


----------



## Julay

Hi ladies, anything you could be able to tell me about these shoes

---> http://s1120.photobucket.com/albums/l484/juliedx3/Kate Spade Shoes/

or this purse

---> http://s1120.photobucket.com/albums/l484/juliedx3/

Do you think they're authentic?
Thanks so much!


----------



## kristikate

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I just sent the seller a message telling him it's a fake. I'll keep ya posted.


 
The bag is authentic. You should email again and tell him to disregard.


----------



## kristikate

marissk said:


> Another bag on eBay:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220821254050&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> I say it's fake, but seller says it's authentic because the person she bought it from said it was. Hmmm...
> 
> Label appears wrong (hard to tell), but strange zip pocket in front is suspicious.


 
Fake.


----------



## kristikate

Julay said:


> Hi ladies, anything you could be able to tell me about these shoes
> 
> ---> http://s1120.photobucket.com/albums/l484/juliedx3/Kate Spade Shoes/
> 
> or this purse
> 
> ---> http://s1120.photobucket.com/albums/l484/juliedx3/
> 
> Do you think they're authentic?
> Thanks so much!


 
 The bag is authentic, but I cannot think of the collection at the moment. 

Unfortunately, I do not know anything about KS shoes.


----------



## Julay

kristikate said:


> The bag is authentic, but I cannot think of the collection at the moment.
> 
> Unfortunately, I do not know anything about KS shoes.


Okay, thanks so much!


----------



## mksen

I work in a thrift store and someone brought this in today.  I try never to sell fakes, but I don't know Kate Spade very well.  I own a KS wallet and this is nothing at all like it.  From what I've read, I'm pretty sure it's a fake, but I'll leave it to the experts.  


Thanks for the help!


----------



## BeenBurned

mksen said:


> I work in a thrift store and someone brought this in today.  I try never to sell fakes, but I don't know Kate Spade very well.  I own a KS wallet and this is nothing at all like it.  From what I've read, I'm pretty sure it's a fake, but I'll leave it to the experts.
> 
> Click here to see pics!  (redirects to snapfish.com)
> 
> Thanks for the help!


It's fake but if you pick the corner of the KS label on the front, it's just a sticky label and will peel right off. Destroy and dispose of it.

Without that label, the bag can be sold as a generic bag.


----------



## mksen

BeenBurned said:


> It's fake but if you pick the corner of the KS label on the front, it's just a sticky label and will peel right off. Destroy and dispose of it.
> 
> Without that label, the bag can be sold as a generic bag.




Thanks for the info.  The label is sewn into the bag though.  Appreciate the help!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

kristikate said:


> The bag is authentic. You should email again and tell him to disregard.


 

I must have posted that under the wrong message, as I didn't send the message to the seller of the Anniversary Sam bag...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

mksen said:


> I work in a thrift store and someone brought this in today.  I try never to sell fakes, but I don't know Kate Spade very well.  I own a KS wallet and this is nothing at all like it.  From what I've read, I'm pretty sure it's a fake, but I'll leave it to the experts.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help!


 

Yes, definitely fake.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> Another bag on eBay:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220821254050&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> I say it's fake, but seller says it's authentic because the person she bought it from said it was. Hmmm...
> 
> Label appears wrong (hard to tell), but strange zip pocket in front is suspicious.


 

Total fake. Did you report it?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

What do ya'll think of this one? I say fake, but I'm not 100% sure...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120756082599&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Total fake. Did you report it?


 
I sure did, but the seller insists it's authentic. Unless eBay yanks it, it's gonna stay, I fear.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> What do ya'll think of this one? I say fake, but I'm not 100% sure...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120756082599&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


 
I've seen this before on eBay. I believe it's fake because the label inside is one that would typically be on the outside. And typically, the inside label is sewn onto the zipper pocket, not above. The lining also appears to be pretty flimsy fabric. I'll post it on the eBay discussion board; ECF has been checking in the pretty often.


----------



## Cassidys Closet

Wrong Designer. Sorry, im tired


----------



## Cassidys Closet

1


----------



## kristikate

dawnsfinallywed said:


> What do ya'll think of this one? I say fake, but I'm not 100% sure...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120756082599&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



You're right, this is fake.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I THINK this is authentic... the metal tag has me a bit muddled. But I know there was one or two linen collections with a metal tag... What say ya'll? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160630374461&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I THINK this is authentic... the metal tag has me a bit muddled. But I know there was one or two linen collections with a metal tag... What say ya'll? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160630374461&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


 
It's authentic, I believe. It's the Palm Beach Linen collection and the lining is Fleur (one of my all time favorites). This was the only collection (I think) that had colored metal labels. I think this is where the counterfeiters got the concept for the fake metal label we see all the time.

I'm not fond of the black linen, but it's really pretty with green linen (and the matching green and gold label).


----------



## ada717

*Please help me authenticate this one.*

Thank you!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

ada717 said:


> *Please help me authenticate this one.*
> 
> Thank you!


 
This is absolutely authentic.


----------



## marissk

I've not seen that top treatment before. Is it fake??

http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Blac...323?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aad77aceb


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> I've not seen that top treatment before. Is it fake??
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Blac...323?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aad77aceb


 
Yes, this is fake.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> I've not seen that top treatment before. Is it fake??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Blac...323?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aad77aceb


 

Hey! Go to "Your Notifications" under the top right "Welcome, marrisk" feature, and read your private message from me...


----------



## Sheepystitious

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120757457290&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI

Please see this listing for a wallet I am interested in purchasing, but am unsure about in terms of authenticity, etc. I appreciate your expert advice!

:worthy:

Novice bag-lover and first-time poster,
Sheepy


----------



## marissk

Sheepystitious said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120757457290&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI
> 
> Please see this listing for a wallet I am interested in purchasing, but am unsure about in terms of authenticity, etc. I appreciate your expert advice!
> 
> :worthy:
> 
> Novice bag-lover and first-time poster,
> Sheepy


 
Hey Sheepy!! Welcome to PF and the kate spade fanatics!

I happen to own this wallet and I compared mine (bought directly from kate spade a couple years ago) to the photos shown and it is indeed authentic. The label on the outside is a new style used by kate spade (although the newest version doesn't have a black background). The lining is a pretty emerald green. The leather is very nice and wears like iron.

I'll tell ya...for the price the seller is asking, if I didn't own this already, I'd snap this up myself! It's absolutely authentic and it's a great price. I paid more for mine!


----------



## Sheepystitious

marissk said:


> Hey Sheepy!! Welcome to PF and the kate spade fanatics!
> 
> I happen to own this wallet and I compared mine (bought directly from kate spade a couple years ago) to the photos shown and it is indeed authentic. The label on the outside is a new style used by kate spade (although the newest version doesn't have a black background). The lining is a pretty emerald green. The leather is very nice and wears like iron.
> 
> I'll tell ya...for the price the seller is asking, if I didn't own this already, I'd snap this up myself! It's absolutely authentic and it's a great price. I paid more for mine!


Thank you so much Marissk! I really appreciate it! I'm definitely going to pounce on this one in a day or two, and hope some TPF'ers don't beat me to it!

This would be my first grown-up wallet, and I'm 28. Hehe.

Thanks again,
Sheepy


----------



## marissk

Sheepystitious said:


> Thank you so much Marissk! I really appreciate it! I'm definitely going to pounce on this one in a day or two, and hope some TPF'ers don't beat me to it!
> 
> This would be my first grown-up wallet, and I'm 28. Hehe.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Sheepy


 
You sure picked a good first grown-up wallet! It will serve you well for years and years. Buying quality always pays off in the long run!


----------



## BeenBurned

Title: KATE SPADE Leopard print Handbag
item number: 2222844
Seller ID: *she11i*
Link: http://www.listia.com/auction/2222844-kate-spade-leopard-print-handbag

Comments: Is this authentic?

TIA!

Larger Pics:


----------



## marissk

OK, experts, check this out:

http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-Dark...206?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5e66face

The seller has listed it as a numbered special edition. Anyone recognize this??


----------



## marissk

BeenBurned said:


> Title: KATE SPADE Leopard print Handbag
> item number: 2222844
> Seller ID: *she11i*
> Link: http://www.listia.com/auction/2222844-kate-spade-leopard-print-handbag
> 
> Comments: Is this authentic?
> 
> TIA!


 
The label bothers me but it's just a bit too blurry. I ran it thru my fancy photo software to no avail. It does seem that the spacing in the letters is not correct, especially the "sp", which I've seen in many fake labels. However...it looks like it has some type of closure (perhaps a zipper under the tab, which isn't correct. In addition, there is some variation to the coloring (dark areas) which is also not correct.

My vote would be it's fake, but I'm not a real authenticator; I just play one on TPF!!


----------



## kristikate

BeenBurned said:


> Title: KATE SPADE Leopard print Handbag
> item number: 2222844
> Seller ID: *she11i*
> Link: http://www.listia.com/auction/2222844-kate-spade-leopard-print-handbag
> 
> Comments: Is this authentic?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> Larger Pics:


 
Not authentic.


----------



## kristikate

marissk said:


> OK, experts, check this out:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-Dark...206?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5e66face
> 
> The seller has listed it as a numbered special edition. Anyone recognize this??


 
This is not authentic.


----------



## marissk

kristikate said:


> This is not authentic.


 
Turns out the seller put the wrong photo and description for this listing. It's actually a different brand! Hate it when that happens!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

BeenBurned said:


> Title: KATE SPADE Leopard print Handbag
> item number: 2222844
> Seller ID: *she11i*
> Link: http://www.listia.com/auction/2222844-kate-spade-leopard-print-handbag
> 
> Comments: Is this authentic?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> Larger Pics:


 
Is there any interior label at all? A country of origin label?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

BeenBurned said:


> Title: KATE SPADE Leopard print Handbag
> item number: 2222844
> Seller ID: *she11i*
> Link: http://www.listia.com/auction/2222844-kate-spade-leopard-print-handbag
> 
> Comments: Is this authentic?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> Larger Pics:


 
Another thing, the seller states on that link that this is a purse from the 80s. "kate spade" didn't exist in the 80s. Also, the black dust bag has just started being used. They've always been white just up until recently. So... I would say that this is a fake.


----------



## BeenBurned

marissk said:


> OK, experts, check this out:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-Dark...206?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5e66face
> 
> The seller has listed it as a numbered special edition. Anyone recognize this??


I think she goofed when she did a "sell similar." It appears she copied the information for a Brighton bag she's selling. She forgot to revise the description to match the KS bag: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/BRIGHTON-Burgun...965?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5e66f9dd


----------



## BeenBurned

kristikate said:


> Not authentic.


thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

marissk said:


> OK, experts, check this out:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-Dark...206?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5e66face
> 
> The seller has listed it as a numbered special edition. Anyone recognize this??





kristikate said:


> This is not authentic.





marissk said:


> Turns out the seller put the wrong photo and description for this listing. It's actually a different brand! Hate it when that happens!





BeenBurned said:


> I think she goofed when she did a "sell similar." It appears she copied the information for a Brighton bag she's selling. She forgot to revise the description to match the KS bag:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BRIGHTON-Burgun...965?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5e66f9dd


I think the green bag in the listing is authentic. It's a Logan Tarrytown core bag. 

(pxru0542)


----------



## kristikate

BeenBurned said:


> I think the green bag in the listing is authentic. It's a Logan Tarrytown core bag.
> 
> (pxru0542)


 
Correct!


----------



## x UHOH X

mzedith said:


> there is another tag in there somewhere.  its really hard to find, that is a really big bag, so you need to check every seam on the inside (including inside the zipper part , its black and has just numbers on it, on the end of the tag or close to the end is a shiny "hologram" type thread with ksny on it.
> 
> this is the one in my Stevie bag..



So do all authentic KS have this small additional tag?  What is the significance of the numbers?  I just bought these items (I'd love for them to be authentic, but I love them anyway!)  And sorry for the deluge in advance!

*Boarskin 1 (long strap, suede pinstripe lining)*:


----------



## x UHOH X

Continued:

*Yellow Nylon w/ leather trim*:


----------



## x UHOH X

Continued 2:

*Boarskin 2 (short strap)*


----------



## x UHOH X

AND lastly:

*Purchased a pair - leather clutch (striped lining) and nylon w/ leather ties:*














Thanks for any light you can shed on these!


----------



## kristikate

x UHOH X said:


> So do all authentic KS have this small additional tag? What is the significance of the numbers? I just bought these items (I'd love for them to be authentic, but I love them anyway!) And sorry for the deluge in advance!


 
*x UHOH X*, these are all authentic! 

Most of the recent collections have the hologram tag, but not a lot of the early collections, so this alone should not be taken as an indicator of authenticity.


----------



## x UHOH X

kristikate said:


> *x UHOH X*, these are all authentic!
> 
> Most of the recent collections have the hologram tag, but not a lot of the early collections, so this alone should not be taken as an indicator of authenticity.



  OH YAY!  You just made my day.  Thanks!


----------



## NYC

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...6168083&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_922


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

NYC said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...6168083&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_922


 

You have to post this on the MiuMiu forum, if there is one.


----------



## BeenBurned

Is this authentic? TIA. (If you need larger pictures, I can post them.

Listia title: FREE Kate Spade Handbag!!!
Item number: 2251328
Seller: *mommymorey*
Link: http://www.listia.com/auction/2251328-free-kate-spade-handbag#4255124


----------



## kristikate

BeenBurned said:


> Is this authentic? TIA. (If you need larger pictures, I can post them.
> 
> Listia title: FREE Kate Spade Handbag!!!
> Item number: 2251328
> Seller: *mommymorey*
> Link: http://www.listia.com/auction/2251328-free-kate-spade-handbag#4255124


 
It definitely looks authentic, but I'm not sure of the collection. It looks like maybe an Erin shape? Kind of hard to tell from the pictures.


----------



## BeenBurned

kristikate said:


> It definitely looks authentic, but I'm not sure of the collection. It looks like maybe an Erin shape? Kind of hard to tell from the pictures.


Thank you.


----------



## kristikate

kristikate said:


> It definitely looks authentic, but I'm not sure of the collection. It looks like maybe an Erin shape? Kind of hard to tell from the pictures.


 
It may be a Piper, and the Georgetown collection has black and white stripes and an inside tag like this, but the Georgetown bags I can find are not canvas. However, everything looks good from the stamps to the country of origin tag.


----------



## BeenBurned

kristikate said:


> It may be a Piper, and the Georgetown collection has black and white stripes and an inside tag like this, but the Georgetown bags I can find are not canvas. However, everything looks good from the stamps to the country of origin tag.


Thanks again.


----------



## ashtoneno

Hey guys im looking at buying this Prada wallet and want to be sure its real before i bid.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170676306297&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Here it is. Shame we dont have any outlets in Australia.

Thanks guys


----------



## marissk

I'm not an expert of straw/whatever-this-is? I think our Dawn must have this. It's guaranteed authentic...is it??

http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-HAND...263?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45fc5ad77f


----------



## ashtoneno

Sorry guys, I thought this was the only authenticity thread.
Have posted on the prada thread, sorry and thanks!


----------



## Iammichele

hi gals. please athenticate please help me with this lovely bag. TIA!
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-KATE-SPADE-...204?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2312fad2c4


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Iammichele said:


> hi gals. please athenticate please help me with this lovely bag. TIA!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-KATE-SPADE-...204?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2312fad2c4


 

Yes, this is authentic!!!


----------



## Iammichele

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes, this is authentic!!!


 thanks so much


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> I'm not an expert of straw/whatever-this-is? I think our Dawn must have this. It's guaranteed authentic...is it??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-HAND...263?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45fc5ad77f


 
Could we be wrong on this? There's something familiar about it. I need BeenBurned or Kat to check this one out!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Could we be wrong on this? There's something familiar about it. I need BeenBurned or Kat to check this one out!


 
I've been chatting with the seller (who is very nice!) and she was going to try to get Kat to weigh in.

I'm kinda lovin' that bag! It's kind fun, kinda "hula, baby"!


----------



## lkstory

I bought this at my daughter's school auction. It was only $25, so without being able to authenticate it ahead of time, I went ahead and got it.

It would be very cool if it were authentic, but I have my doubts.

It is black and cream striped, has a tan sateen type interior. It has a small interior pocket. Leather bottom and handle.

Can any of you help me??

Thank you!

Lisa


----------



## marissk

lkstory said:


> I bought this at my daughter's school auction. It was only $25, so without being able to authenticate it ahead of time, I went ahead and got it.
> 
> It would be very cool if it were authentic, but I have my doubts.
> 
> It is black and cream striped, has a tan sateen type interior. It has a small interior pocket. Leather bottom and handle.
> 
> Can any of you help me??
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Lisa


 
I'm not a paid professional KS authenticator, but I can tell you that with 100% certainty, this is a fake. Kate Spade never made a style with those straps and you can probably put a fingernail under the label and just peel it off. That label is a very commonly used fake.

Sorry you got taken, even for $25, but this is absolutely fake.


----------



## marissk

marissk said:


> I'm not an expert of straw/whatever-this-is? I think our Dawn must have this. It's guaranteed authentic...is it??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-HAND...263?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45fc5ad77f


 
So....this is authentic!! Yahoo! Hula time, baby!! The seller was able to contact Kat, who said it's a goody! I'm happy for the seller cause she's very nice and was happy to do all the leg work to ensure authenticity. We need more sellers like that!


----------



## lkstory

Thank you! I didn't get too taken - it was a fundraiser after all and I'm a good sport about it. I figured there was a good chance it was a fake.

But, I also didn't want to sell it as "authentic" when I didn't know for sure. 

I guess I'll just hang on to it as a souvenir from the auction. 

Thanks again,

Lisa



marissk said:


> I'm not a paid professional KS authenticator, but I can tell you that with 100% certainty, this is a fake. Kate Spade never made a style with those straps and you can probably put a fingernail under the label and just peel it off. That label is a very commonly used fake.
> 
> Sorry you got taken, even for $25, but this is absolutely fake.


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *marissk* 

 http://i.ebayimg.com/t/KATE-SPADE-HA...s3o!~~0_12.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/t/KATE-SPADE-HA...1C1w~~0_12.JPG

I'm not an expert of straw/whatever-this-is? I think our Dawn must have this. It's guaranteed authentic...is it??

http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-HANDB...item45fc5ad77f 





dawnsfinallywed said:


> Could we be wrong on this? There's something familiar about it. I need BeenBurned or Kat to check this one out!


You need Kat on that one. I'm not a KS expert by any means. I know the obvious (worst) fakes and the scams and shillers.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

lkstory said:


> I bought this at my daughter's school auction. It was only $25, so without being able to authenticate it ahead of time, I went ahead and got it.
> 
> It would be very cool if it were authentic, but I have my doubts.
> 
> It is black and cream striped, has a tan sateen type interior. It has a small interior pocket. Leather bottom and handle.
> 
> Can any of you help me??
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Lisa


 

Yes, it is absolutely NOT genuine kate spade... Sorry!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Please report this, even though bidding has ended... 270793459336... it sold!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Please report this, even though bidding has ended... 270793459336... it sold!


 
It's back:

http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-PURS...091?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0cd2d02b

I asked her for a close up of the label; here it is. I also have a much larger photo that I can't upload.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> It's back:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-PURS...091?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0cd2d02b
> 
> I asked her for a close up of the label; here it is. I also have a much larger photo that I can't upload.


 

It's all good. After it sold, the buyer informed her that it was fake and asked to cancel the transaction. (Don't ask me how I know!) SO, she did cancel it. Then she relisted the purse, but eBay pulled it! HA HA HA.


----------



## fashion16

Can anyone authenticate these three Gold Coast Maryanne's I am watching on ebay?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190563663554&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250872516600&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150646997665&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Thanks!


----------



## kristikate

fashion16 said:


> Can anyone authenticate these three Gold Coast Maryanne's I am watching on ebay?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190563663554&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250872516600&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150646997665&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Thanks!


 
All authentic and not to mention gorgeous!


----------



## marissk

I really wants me a Maryanne!

I don't think the counterfeiters have taken on some of the new quilted and pierced construction kate has introduced. They're too busy with plaid, sushi, and cowgirl Sam knockoffs! Oh, and those bags with the stupid bow...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> I really wants me a Maryanne!
> 
> I don't think the counterfeiters have taken on some of the new quilted and pierced construction kate has introduced. They're too busy with plaid, sushi, and cowgirl Sam knockoffs! Oh, and those bags with the stupid bow...


 

I want a Dungarees Denim!! I think they are super cute!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I want a Dungarees Denim!! I think they are super cute!


 
I'm sporting my dungaree Quinn today. Not sure about the big ole bow, but I do love this bag!


----------



## x UHOH X

Ok, so I'm guessing from the "Ahas!" and "WTH!" with pics and examples, I may have purchased a fake...  Just a guess, mind you.  It's kinda cute for one of my little nieces if it IS fake, so I'm not upset...just curious.  This is my pic, BTW.  Hers wasn't much clearer.  Black denim with a black/white small check inside; nothing flashy, no bathing beauties with fake tags glued to their heads, no cherries (seriously!?).  The only identifier is the KS tag on the outside (sewn).  No inner hologram tag/# tag, no origin tag.  And it needs a good cleaning. So what do you think?


----------



## kristikate

x UHOH X said:


> Ok, so I'm guessing from the "Ahas!" and "WTH!" with pics and examples, I may have purchased a fake...  Just a guess, mind you.  It's kinda cute for one of my little nieces if it IS fake, so I'm not upset...just curious.  This is my pic, BTW.  Hers wasn't much clearer.  Black denim with a black/white small check inside; nothing flashy, no bathing beauties with fake tags glued to their heads, no cherries (seriously!?).  The only identifier is the KS tag on the outside (sewn).  No inner hologram tag/# tag, no origin tag.  And it needs a good cleaning. So what do you think?



Sorry, not authentic. But I'm sure your niece won't mind!


----------



## jk04g

I bought this pair of sneakers online and I am not sure if they are real. Please reply if you know. Also if you may know of its name so I can see pics myself to compare. 

thank you so much


Jared-


----------



## marissk

jk04g said:


> I bought this pair of sneakers online and I am not sure if they are real. Please reply if you know. Also if you may know of its name so I can see pics myself to compare.
> 
> thank you so much
> 
> 
> Jared-


 
You might want to post this on the Authenticate this...LV page; this page is about kate spade.


----------



## jk04g

Here is also one more photo I forgot to include. 

thank you


Jared-


----------



## marissk

OK...so this doesn't strike me as authentic. The seller says "zebra", but the Tiger faille from fall 2000 is the closest thing I can remember, but this doesn't look right. The letter "a" in the label doesn't look right, and the "Sam" tab doesn't look right. Seller says this retailed for $795...I've never seen an $800 Sam before.
http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-EXTREME...370?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cbb1d50c2

ETA: Oh, and whilst I'm honing my authentication skills, this doesn't strike me as the way a Sam is constructed. The side panels should be sewn to the front and back panels, not the way this is seamed together in the middle of the side panel.

Feelin' smug...getting better at this, so shoot me down or pat me on the back!


----------



## kristikate

marissk said:


> OK...so this doesn't strike me as authentic. The seller says "zebra", but the Tiger faille from fall 2000 is the closest thing I can remember, but this doesn't look right. The letter "a" in the label doesn't look right, and the "Sam" tab doesn't look right. Seller says this retailed for $795...I've never seen an $800 Sam before.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-EXTREME...370?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cbb1d50c2
> 
> ETA: Oh, and whilst I'm honing my authentication skills, this doesn't strike me as the way a Sam is constructed. The side panels should be sewn to the front and back panels, not the way this is seamed together in the middle of the side panel.
> 
> Feelin' smug...getting better at this, so shoot me down or pat me on the back!


 
This wouldn't be a SAM due it's small size, but I think what would be called a basket or small tote, it if was authentic, which it is not.

The tiger collection was lined in red or tiger stripe, I believe, and most of them have the KS label on the side. Plus the stitching on this bag is not something KS would produce, and the handles would not be tiger stripe; they would be black.


----------



## kristikate

marissk said:


> OK...so this doesn't strike me as authentic. The seller says "zebra", but the Tiger faille from fall 2000 is the closest thing I can remember, but this doesn't look right. The letter "a" in the label doesn't look right, and the "Sam" tab doesn't look right. Seller says this retailed for $795...I've never seen an $800 Sam before.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-EXTREME...370?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cbb1d50c2
> 
> ETA: Oh, and whilst I'm honing my authentication skills, this doesn't strike me as the way a Sam is constructed. The side panels should be sewn to the front and back panels, not the way this is seamed together in the middle of the side panel.
> 
> Feelin' smug...getting better at this, so shoot me down or pat me on the back!


 
It's been removed. That was fast...


----------



## kristikate

Here's an example of the small nylon that's like a mini-Sam. It's teeny tiny! I had one once and it would hold a cell phone and a powder compact and that was about it! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-HAND...739?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a694b7fb3


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

kristikate said:


> Here's an example of the small nylon that's like a mini-Sam. It's teeny tiny! I had one once and it would hold a cell phone and a powder compact and that was about it!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-HAND...739?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a694b7fb3


 

I have a tiny "Sam" purse. It's black nylon and has a little "string" floral design, sort of like the vintage "embroidered canvas" bag. But it IS nylon and it is authentic. I just can't remember the name or year.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

kristikate said:


> Can you post the links so we can report?


 
Yes... and which discussion forum???


----------



## Olin

Hello all,

Please help me to authenticate this katespade. I would to buy KATE SPADE CAMDEN DELANCEY ST NOEL CORAL PURSE BAG but i just only find in ebay link cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Delancey-Street-Noel-Camden-Purse-Bag-345-/380362833506?_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D2%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D2146064767858310730


----------



## Olin

Hello all,

Please help me to authenticate this katespade. I would to buy KATE SPADE CAMDEN DELANCEY ST NOEL CORAL PURSE BAG but i just only find in ebay linkhttp://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Delancey-Street-Noel-Camden-Purse-Bag-345-/380362833506?_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D2%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D2146064767858310730


----------



## Olin

Hello all,

Please help me to authenticate this katespade. I would to buy KATE SPADE CAMDEN DELANCEY ST NOEL CORAL PURSE BAG but i just only find in ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Dela...&otn=2&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=2146064767858310730


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Olin said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this katespade. I would to buy KATE SPADE CAMDEN DELANCEY ST NOEL CORAL PURSE BAG but i just only find in ebay
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Dela...&otn=2&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=2146064767858310730


 
Absolutely authentic!!


----------



## kristikate

Olin said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this katespade. I would to buy KATE SPADE CAMDEN DELANCEY ST NOEL CORAL PURSE BAG but i just only find in ebay
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Dela...&otn=2&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=2146064767858310730


 
Authentic!


----------



## kristikate

> http://i.ebayimg.com/t/VINTAGE-EXTRE...uGem!~~_12.JPG
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/t/VINTAGE-EXTRE...egiVQ~~_12.JPG
> 
> OK...so this doesn't strike me as authentic. The seller says "zebra", but the Tiger faille from fall 2000 is the closest thing I can remember, but this doesn't look right. The letter "a" in the label doesn't look right, and the "Sam" tab doesn't look right. Seller says this retailed for $795...I've never seen an $800 Sam before.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-EXTREMEL...item3cbb1d50c2
> 
> ETA: Oh, and whilst I'm honing my authentication skills, this doesn't strike me as the way a Sam is constructed. The side panels should be sewn to the front and back panels, not the way this is seamed together in the middle of the side panel.
> 
> Feelin' smug...getting better at this, so shoot me down or pat me on the back!


 
Oh dear, I think this may have been authentic. Here is an auction for what looks to be an authentic tiger stripe, just a different shape:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170672785832&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

I've never seen this before yesterday, and now there are two? Weird , but this one looks authentic to me.


----------



## BeenBurned

marissk said:


> OK...so this doesn't strike me as authentic. The seller says "zebra", but the Tiger faille from fall 2000 is the closest thing I can remember, but this doesn't look right. The letter "a" in the label doesn't look right, and the "Sam" tab doesn't look right. Seller says this retailed for $795...I've never seen an $800 Sam before.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-EXTREME...370?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cbb1d50c2
> 
> ETA: Oh, and whilst I'm honing my authentication skills, this doesn't strike me as the way a Sam is constructed. The side panels should be sewn to the front and back panels, not the way this is seamed together in the middle of the side panel.
> 
> Feelin' smug...getting better at this, so shoot me down or pat me on the back!





kristikate said:


> It's been removed. That was fast...





kristikate said:


> Oh dear, I think this may have been authentic. Here is an auction for what looks to be an authentic tiger stripe, just a different shape:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170672785832&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> I've never seen this before yesterday, and now there are two? Weird , but this one looks authentic to me.


Here's an older listing for the same bag. It's the relisted one that was pulled. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260812825682+


----------



## vannaatl

I want to sell this on ebay. Can you guys please authenticate this and if possible the value of it, if it's real. TIA


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

vannaatl said:


> I want to sell this on ebay. Can you guys please authenticate this and if possible the value of it, if it's real. TIA


 

No, this is not real at all. It's a counterfeit. May I ask where you got it?


----------



## vannaatl

dbl


----------



## vannaatl

Thrifting at an estate sell. Some things I find are real and some like this are not. Thanks though. I got a Fendi bag there as well and according to the ladies of that forum, it was real. Interesting.


----------



## elviscostellofan

BeenBurned said:


> Here's an older listing for the same bag. It's the relisted one that was pulled.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260812825682+


 
The "tiger" bag was posted on eBay and I looked at a few pictures of it.  There's nothing about it that strikes me as counterfeit.  It's actually a different collection than the "tiger faille."  I have a placeholder for this collection on the 1999 page but not a picture.  I think it was called zebra faille; same year as the giraffe faille.  In any event, the shape of the bag is called the "Basket" and it is constructed the way it should be.  I would prefer to examine a closer and better shot of the front label, because letters on the label can sometimes look wonky unless shot very clear.  The spacing of the letters is dead on.  In my opinion it is authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

marissk said:


> OK...so this doesn't strike me as authentic. The seller says "zebra", but the Tiger faille from fall 2000 is the closest thing I can remember, but this doesn't look right. The letter "a" in the label doesn't look right, and the "Sam" tab doesn't look right. Seller says this retailed for $795...I've never seen an $800 Sam before.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-EXTREME...370?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cbb1d50c2
> 
> ETA: Oh, and whilst I'm honing my authentication skills, this doesn't strike me as the way a Sam is constructed. The side panels should be sewn to the front and back panels, not the way this is seamed together in the middle of the side panel.
> 
> Feelin' smug...getting better at this, so shoot me down or pat me on the back!






kristikate said:


> Oh dear, I think this may have been authentic. Here is an auction for what looks to be an authentic tiger stripe, just a different shape:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170672785832&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> I've never seen this before yesterday, and now there are two? Weird , but this one looks authentic to me.



Originally Posted by *BeenBurned* 

                              Here's an older listing for the same bag. It's the relisted one that was pulled. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=260812825682+ 




elviscostellofan said:


> The "tiger" bag was posted on eBay and I looked at a few pictures of it.  There's nothing about it that strikes me as counterfeit.  It's actually a different collection than the "tiger faille."  I have a placeholder for this collection on the 1999 page but not a picture.  I think it was called zebra faille; same year as the giraffe faille.  In any event, the shape of the bag is called the "Basket" and it is constructed the way it should be.  I would prefer to examine a closer and better shot of the front label, because letters on the label can sometimes look wonky unless shot very clear.  The spacing of the letters is dead on.  In my opinion it is authentic.



So now the older listing was reported and removed too?


----------



## kristikate

elviscostellofan said:


> The "tiger" bag was posted on eBay and I looked at a few pictures of it. There's nothing about it that strikes me as counterfeit. It's actually a different collection than the "tiger faille." I have a placeholder for this collection on the 1999 page but not a picture. I think it was called zebra faille; same year as the giraffe faille. In any event, the shape of the bag is called the "Basket" and it is constructed the way it should be. I would prefer to examine a closer and better shot of the front label, because letters on the label can sometimes look wonky unless shot very clear. The spacing of the letters is dead on. In my opinion it is authentic.


 
Thanks, Kat. I'm not intimately familiar with collections before 2002 except for the basic nylon collections. The claim that she paid $795 retail put up a big red flag for me as did the stitching (which might look off due to the pattern itself) and the handles being the same pattern as the body of the bag. The pictures weren't very clear, and although I could tell it was trying to be a basket shape, it still looked off, but again, the pictures are terrible. Even so, it looks like eBay has this seller on their radar since the older listing got pulled as well.


----------



## elviscostellofan

$795?  Bwahahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## marissk

elviscostellofan said:


> $795?  Bwahahahahahaha!!!!!


 
You know, Kat, that's really what did it for me. If someone thinks this is a $795 bag, well, gee, how can anyone even say the photos aren't "amplified".

So...that "bucket" style has just a front and back sewn together with a pleat, huh? It seems kinda bulky and clunky compared to the way the Sam is made.

I yield to your VAST knowledge!


----------



## kristikate

marissk said:


> You know, Kat, that's really what did it for me. If someone thinks this is a $795 bag, well, gee, how can anyone even say the photos aren't "amplified".
> 
> So...that "bucket" style has just a front and back sewn together with a pleat, huh? It seems kinda bulky and clunky compared to the way the Sam is made.
> 
> I yield to your VAST knowledge!


 
It's actually a "basket", but a bucket. and it's definitely more bulky than a Sam.


----------



## marissk

kristikate said:


> It's actually a "basket", but a bucket. and it's definitely more bulky than a Sam.


 
Ah! I stand corrected! Can I buy you that fake wallet to make it up to you???


----------



## marissk

OK, experts! Do I have a "basket" here?? The label (inside and out) look good (got really good close-ups) but the lining fabric and the piping have me questioning authenticity.

http://flic.kr/p/aexzrL
http://flic.kr/p/aexEij
http://flic.kr/p/aeuPZa
http://flic.kr/p/aexE9Y
http://flic.kr/p/aeuQgM

The photos are hi-res, so I had to include the links, but they are as detailed as I could get (macro lens, 14mb camera, blah blah blah).

Size is drop 4", width 3", high (not including straps) 5 3/4", width, 8 1/4".

Is this a dud? Or a rare "masterpiece"??? Or real??


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> OK, experts! Do I have a "basket" here?? The label (inside and out) look good (got really good close-ups) but the lining fabric and the piping have me questioning authenticity.
> 
> http://flic.kr/p/aexzrL
> http://flic.kr/p/aexEij
> http://flic.kr/p/aeuPZa
> http://flic.kr/p/aexE9Y
> http://flic.kr/p/aeuQgM
> 
> The photos are hi-res, so I had to include the links, but they are as detailed as I could get (macro lens, 14mb camera, blah blah blah).
> 
> Size is drop 4", width 3", high (not including straps) 5 3/4", width, 8 1/4".
> 
> Is this a dud? Or a rare "masterpiece"??? Or real??


 

It's a "rare masterpiece!" LOL! Nah, but it IS authentic. It's a Piped Linen!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It's a "rare masterpiece!" LOL! Nah, but it IS authentic. It's a Piped Linen!


 
WHEW!!! It's been sitting in my closet for a very long time and it's never been used (I bought it from a very reliable consignment shop ages ago and I was pretty sure it was authentic). I think it's time my Piped Linen and I went out on the town. 

Thanks!


----------



## kristikate

marissk said:


> OK, experts! Do I have a "basket" here?? The label (inside and out) look good (got really good close-ups) but the lining fabric and the piping have me questioning authenticity.
> 
> http://flic.kr/p/aexzrL
> http://flic.kr/p/aexEij
> http://flic.kr/p/aeuPZa
> http://flic.kr/p/aexE9Y
> http://flic.kr/p/aeuQgM
> 
> The photos are hi-res, so I had to include the links, but they are as detailed as I could get (macro lens, 14mb camera, blah blah blah).
> 
> Size is drop 4", width 3", high (not including straps) 5 3/4", width, 8 1/4".
> 
> Is this a dud? Or a rare "masterpiece"??? Or real??


 
Yes, like dawnsfinallywed stated it's Piped Linen, and yes, this is a basket.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> WHEW!!! It's been sitting in my closet for a very long time and it's never been used (I bought it from a very reliable consignment shop ages ago and I was pretty sure it was authentic). I think it's time my Piped Linen and I went out on the town.
> 
> Thanks!


 
This is where the counterfeiters got the idea for a gingham-lined Sam.


----------



## marissk

The seller shows 2 photos of this thing, and 3 photos of the "care card". The care card refers to "this accessory". It's funny that some people think the piece of paper speaks to the authenticity of the bag.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Hand...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a697a7256


----------



## marissk

marissk said:


> The seller shows 2 photos of this thing, and 3 photos of the "care card". The care card refers to "this accessory". It's funny that some people think the piece of paper speaks to the authenticity of the bag.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Hand...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a697a7256


 
I contacted the seller for more photos and she kindly provided them. Much more valuable than the care card! Here's an "up close" of the label:






Opinions?? I've never seen this before.


----------



## kristikate

marissk said:


> I contacted the seller for more photos and she kindly provided them. Much more valuable than the care card! Here's an "up close" of the label:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions?? I've never seen this before.


 
I'm not familiar with the collection, but this looks authentic to me.


----------



## marissk

kristikate said:


> I'm not familiar with the collection, but this looks authentic to me.


 
Thanks! I'm glad I asked for photos of the bag instead of the care card. It looks good to me, too. Especially for $70!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> The seller shows 2 photos of this thing, and 3 photos of the "care card". The care card refers to "this accessory". It's funny that some people think the piece of paper speaks to the authenticity of the bag.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Hand...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a697a7256


 
I would say this is genuine because of the interior. I've never seen this bag, though...


----------



## AngieeMariee

please help me with these two? thank you

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...ultDomain_0&hash=item48416298e5#ht_1200wt_224

&

http://www.ebay.com/itm/26083820697...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1204

thank you once again.


----------



## kristikate

AngieeMariee said:


> please help me with these two? thank you
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...ultDomain_0&hash=item48416298e5#ht_1200wt_224
> 
> &
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/26083820697...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1204
> 
> thank you once again.


 
The second one is definitely authentic, but I'm not positive on the first one. I'd need a close up of the label and the snap. I do not recognize it offhand.


----------



## marissk

kristikate said:


> The second one is definitely authentic, but I'm not positive on the first one. I'd need a close up of the label and the snap. I do not recognize it offhand.


 
I have a pink nylon Maria, which is like what's shown. I'm gonna compare my wallet to this one when I get home. I'll post pictures of mine, which is authentic, to see how it matches up.


----------



## AngieeMariee

kristikate said:


> The second one is definitely authentic, but I'm not positive on the first one. I'd need a close up of the label and the snap. I do not recognize it offhand.



thank you


----------



## AngieeMariee

marissk said:


> I have a pink nylon Maria, which is like what's shown. I'm gonna compare my wallet to this one when I get home. I'll post pictures of mine, which is authentic, to see how it matches up.



thank you. i would really appreciate that


----------



## marissk

AngieeMariee said:


> thank you. i would really appreciate that


 
OK...we're cookin'! I've had to insert the links to my photos because they are high-def.

First, the closed wallet:
http://flic.kr/p/afqsWa

Looks identical!

Second, the open wallet:
http://flic.kr/p/afqsPi

Looks identical! Some things to compare...

Notice that the lower half of the wallet (where the license would go), the construction and number of slots are identical. Next look at the top of that section of the wallet...you can see where this section where you put the credit cards looks like it flaps over...mine does too and yes, that section does exist as a flap over a section you can stick your checkbook. Look up at the section under the wallet flap (under where the flap where the label is). That section is the coin compartment; you can see that better here in my photo:

http://flic.kr/p/aftgh9

That section where the coin compartment also is where you store the $1000 bills you usually carry around . And there are two places for those $1000 bills. I also shot a photo of the back of the wallet:

http://flic.kr/p/aftg8h

There's another full-length slot for more $1000 bills.

So...given that the construction of my wallet is identical to this one, I'd consider this to be authentic. I bought mine a couple years ago when I also bought a matching Pia and a matching Sam with tab (I'm a matchy-matchy girl!). I think this seller's $87 price is really good. These things wear like iron. You can see that on mine...it's still in "like new" condition, but I'm kinda careful with my stuff.

Other opinions on the authenticity?? I'm not a real authenticator as I still have on my "training wheels"!!


----------



## kristikate

marissk said:


> OK...we're cookin'! I've had to insert the links to my photos because they are high-def.
> 
> First, the closed wallet:
> http://flic.kr/p/afqsWa
> 
> Looks identical!
> 
> Second, the open wallet:
> http://flic.kr/p/afqsPi
> 
> Looks identical! Some things to compare...
> 
> Notice that the lower half of the wallet (where the license would go), the construction and number of slots are identical. Next look at the top of that section of the wallet...you can see where this section where you put the credit cards looks like it flaps over...mine does too and yes, that section does exist as a flap over a section you can stick your checkbook. Look up at the section under the wallet flap (under where the flap where the label is). That section is the coin compartment; you can see that better here in my photo:
> 
> http://flic.kr/p/aftgh9
> 
> That section where the coin compartment also is where you store the $1000 bills you usually carry around . And there are two places for those $1000 bills. I also shot a photo of the back of the wallet:
> 
> http://flic.kr/p/aftg8h
> 
> There's another full-length slot for more $1000 bills.
> 
> So...given that the construction of my wallet is identical to this one, I'd consider this to be authentic. I bought mine a couple years ago when I also bought a matching Pia and a matching Sam with tab (I'm a matchy-matchy girl!). I think this seller's $87 price is really good. These things wear like iron. You can see that on mine...it's still in "like new" condition, but I'm kinda careful with my stuff.
> 
> Other opinions on the authenticity?? I'm not a real authenticator as I still have on my "training wheels"!!


 
Agreed!


----------



## marissk

kristikate said:


> Agreed!


 
See?? I'm paying attention!! I've learned so much from everyone here!


----------



## AngieeMariee

kristikate said:


> Agreed!



So does this mean that the wallet is authentic? lol


----------



## AngieeMariee

marissk said:


> OK...we're cookin'! I've had to insert the links to my photos because they are high-def.
> 
> First, the closed wallet:
> http://flic.kr/p/afqsWa
> 
> Looks identical!
> 
> Second, the open wallet:
> http://flic.kr/p/afqsPi
> 
> Looks identical! Some things to compare...
> 
> Notice that the lower half of the wallet (where the license would go), the construction and number of slots are identical. Next look at the top of that section of the wallet...you can see where this section where you put the credit cards looks like it flaps over...mine does too and yes, that section does exist as a flap over a section you can stick your checkbook. Look up at the section under the wallet flap (under where the flap where the label is). That section is the coin compartment; you can see that better here in my photo:
> 
> http://flic.kr/p/aftgh9
> 
> That section where the coin compartment also is where you store the $1000 bills you usually carry around . And there are two places for those $1000 bills. I also shot a photo of the back of the wallet:
> 
> http://flic.kr/p/aftg8h
> 
> There's another full-length slot for more $1000 bills.
> 
> So...given that the construction of my wallet is identical to this one, I'd consider this to be authentic. I bought mine a couple years ago when I also bought a matching Pia and a matching Sam with tab (I'm a matchy-matchy girl!). I think this seller's $87 price is really good. These things wear like iron. You can see that on mine...it's still in "like new" condition, but I'm kinda careful with my stuff.
> 
> Other opinions on the authenticity?? I'm not a real authenticator as I still have on my "training wheels"!!



thank you


----------



## marissk

darrenlaf said:


> Uh oh! I bought one from her.


 
One what from whom??


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

darrenlaf said:


> uh oh! I bought one from her.


 huh?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> And they are authentic!! Sure....
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320748343871
> 
> And sadly, that Japanese print fake is not only still listed but some poor person actually bid on it!


 
If someone actually buys the Japanese thing, I will contact them after feedback is left and inform them that they bought a fake... and that the seller knew it!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> If someone actually buys the Japanese thing, I will contact them after feedback is left and inform them that they bought a fake... and that the seller knew it!


 
Doesn't eBay hide the buyer's ID or is that just during bidding??

Anyway...I heard back from the seller; she's going to remove the label and change the description. If someone is just bidding on the print, let 'em! It sure wasn't worth her risking her perfect feedback over!


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *marissk* 

 
And they are authentic!! Sure....
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=320748343871

And sadly, that Japanese print fake is not only still listed but some poor person actually bid on it!            




marissk said:


> Doesn't eBay hide the buyer's ID or is that just during bidding??
> 
> Anyway...I heard back from the seller; she's going to remove the label and change the description. If someone is just bidding on the print, let 'em! It sure wasn't worth her risking her perfect feedback over!


When she pulls out those nameplates, the bag and wallet will have huge holes where the sides of the clamps went through the cloth. 

Maybe the damage will be too bad to relist.


----------



## marissk

BeenBurned said:


> Originally Posted by *marissk*
> 
> 
> And they are authentic!! Sure....
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=320748343871
> 
> And sadly, that Japanese print fake is not only still listed but some poor person actually bid on it!
> 
> 
> 
> When she pulls out those nameplates, the bag and wallet will have huge holes where the sides of the clamps went through the cloth.
> 
> Maybe the damage will be too bad to relist.


 
Oh, dear...sorry, I wasn't clear at all! The seller of the fake Japanese print (http://www.ebay.com/itm/260839245096?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649) said she was going to peel of the label and revise the listing. It's just a stuck-on fabric label and it will likely peel right off.


----------



## BeenBurned

marissk said:


> Oh, dear...sorry, I wasn't clear at all! The seller of the fake Japanese print (http://www.ebay.com/itm/260839245096?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649) said she was going to peel of the label and revise the listing. It's just a stuck-on fabric label and it will likely peel right off.


Ah! I misunderstood.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> Doesn't eBay hide the buyer's ID or is that just during bidding??
> 
> Anyway...I heard back from the seller; she's going to remove the label and change the description. If someone is just bidding on the print, let 'em! It sure wasn't worth her risking her perfect feedback over!


 
Yes, they hide it during bidding, but after feedback, it shows. That's when I contact them! muahahahahhahahaha!!


----------



## x UHOH X

Morning Ladies.

Do any of you recognize this bag?  I'm still not sure how interested in it I am, so I haven't asked for additional photos/info yet.  I figured I'd do a "fly by" to you first to see if it's worth asking for more photos.

http://bags.bonanza.com/listings/-SALE-Kate-Spade-Wool-Tote-XL/39576608


----------



## kristikate

x UHOH X said:


> Morning Ladies.
> 
> Do any of you recognize this bag? I'm still not sure how interested in it I am, so I haven't asked for additional photos/info yet. I figured I'd do a "fly by" to you first to see if it's worth asking for more photos.
> 
> http://bags.bonanza.com/listings/-SALE-Kate-Spade-Wool-Tote-XL/39576608


 
I don't recognize this, so more pictures would help. Specifically I would like to have a close up of the exterior label, the interior label and lining, and the country of origin tag.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

x UHOH X said:


> Morning Ladies.
> 
> Do any of you recognize this bag?  I'm still not sure how interested in it I am, so I haven't asked for additional photos/info yet.  I figured I'd do a "fly by" to you first to see if it's worth asking for more photos.
> 
> http://bags.bonanza.com/listings/-SALE-Kate-Spade-Wool-Tote-XL/39576608


 
I THINK this may be a knockoff of her Sagaponack Stripe, which only came in red & tan and dark blue and navy blue... and they had a leather handle, I think. Not 100% sure, though...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I THINK this may be a knockoff of her Sagaponack Stripe, which only came in red & tan and dark blue and navy blue... and they had a leather handle, I think. Not 100% sure, though...


 
OR a knockoff of her College Stripe.


----------



## codyb

Hey there smart ladies! Would somebody please kindly help authenticate/debunk this Kate Spade bag for me? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## x UHOH X

kristikate said:


> I don't recognize this, so more pictures would help. Specifically I would like to have a close up of the exterior label, the interior label and lining, and the country of origin tag.





dawnsfinallywed said:


> I THINK this may be a knockoff of her Sagaponack Stripe, which only came in red & tan and dark blue and navy blue... and they had a leather handle, I think. Not 100% sure, though...



Close enough for me!    THanks anyway!


----------



## x UHOH X

codyb said:


> Hey there smart ladies! Would somebody please kindly help authenticate/debunk this Kate Spade bag for me? Thanks in advance!!



I second that motion!  I just bought one of these, myself.  I love it.  Does it have a name and year made?


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *kristikate* 

                              I don't recognize this, so more pictures would help.  Specifically I would like to have a close up of the exterior label, the  interior label and lining, and the country of origin tag.            



                            Originally Posted by *dawnsfinallywed* 

                              I THINK this may be a knockoff of her Sagaponack Stripe, which  only came in red & tan and dark blue and navy blue... and they had a  leather handle, I think. Not 100% sure, though...     



x UHOH X said:


> Close enough for me!    THanks anyway!



Please don't report items that you aren't 100% certain are fake. 

As we saw last week, an authentic listing was removed (current and completed listings for the same item) and the bag was deemed authentic by ECF. 

No bag should ever be reported just because you don't recognize it.


----------



## x UHOH X

BeenBurned said:


> Please don't report items that you aren't 100% certain are fake.
> 
> As we saw last week, an authentic listing was removed (current and completed listings for the same item) and the bag was deemed authentic by ECF.
> 
> No bag should ever be reported just because you don't recognize it.



Sorry, I should have been clearer:  Thank you, ladies; your information means I won't pursue the details.  BB, i was watching the thread where the authentic item was removed, and I agree! I have no intention of doing anyone a disservice.    But if you smart people don't recognize it as a potential real one right away, it helps hoist those "red flags" for me so I can move on to other prey.  I value your insights.


----------



## BeenBurned

x UHOH X said:


> Sorry, I should have been clearer:  Thank you, ladies; your information means I won't pursue the details.  BB, i was watching the thread where the authentic item was removed, and I agree! I have no intention of doing anyone a disservice.    But if you smart people don't recognize it as a potential real one right away, it helps hoist those "red flags" for me so I can move on to other prey.  I value your insights.


Phew! Good. I guess I misunderstood.


----------



## codyb

x UHOH X said:


> I second that motion!  I just bought one of these, myself.  I love it.  Does it have a name and year made?



I have no idea... I found it at the goodwill for cheap, so I figured it was worth taking a gamble on since it isn't one of the super counterfeited styles.


----------



## catch_cathy

hi there, I'm newby here 

may you guys help me authenticate this Kate Spade Essex Scout? I just bought it from ebay around a month ago.

sorry can't give you the image directly.

http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages/showimage.aspx?gid=1406690&ppid=1122&image=490854148&images=490854148,490854174,490854127,490854056,490854267,490854693,490854574,490853988,490854640,490854020,490854555,490854393,490854213,490854435,490854238,490854315,490854670,490854464,490854513,490854192,490854611,490854527,490853963&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0

and one more thing. from the photos, do you think it's really new?

thanks so much!


----------



## BeenBurned

catch_cathy said:


> hi there, I'm newby here
> 
> may you guys help me authenticate this Kate Spade Essex Scout? I just bought it from ebay around a month ago.
> 
> sorry can't give you the image directly.
> 
> http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0
> 
> and one more thing. from the photos, do you think it's really new?
> 
> thanks so much!


It looks fine. It certainly doesn't look as though it's been used.


----------



## catch_cathy

thanks for the quick answer, *BeenBurned* 
nice to meet you here anyway 

so you think it's authentic and also new? but the problem is, after I received the bag a few days ago, the structure of this essex scout is not firm and rigid.
the leather is too supple and not hard as it should be. it makes me confused


----------



## BeenBurned

catch_cathy said:


> thanks for the quick answer, *BeenBurned*
> nice to meet you here anyway
> 
> so you think it's authentic and also new? but the problem is, after I received the bag a few days ago, the structure of this essex scout is not firm and rigid.
> the leather is too supple and not hard as it should be. it makes me confused


You're welcome. 

Please wait for others to advise you on the leather. I don't have a bag of that leather so I can't speak for the rigidity.


----------



## catch_cathy

okay, thanks again 
I hope we can figure it out soon coz I'm still a bit worried..


----------



## marissk

codyb said:


> Hey there smart ladies! Would somebody please kindly help authenticate/debunk this Kate Spade bag for me? Thanks in advance!!


 
If this isn't authentic, someone put a LOT of effort and money into making this bag. Fortunately, the counterfeiters seem to be happy making crappy fakes and haven't started copying the embossed rivets. It's a cute purse, but I don't know the name/collection. Maybe one of the REAL experts will! I still have on my "training wheels".


----------



## marissk

BeenBurned said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Please wait for others to advise you on the leather. I don't have a bag of that leather so I can't speak for the rigidity.


 
I have an Essex Scout in Caribean blue. I compared my bag with this one and I cannot see any difference. The stitch detail is identical. 

As for the rigidity, I've used my a couple times and it's certainly not stiff as a board, but it's not floppy either. I noticed that the more I used it, the more supple it becomes. The leather is pretty thick, so it won't become very soft. I compare the leather to the London Baylor bags, and my London Baylor certainly is a lot softer than it was when I first got it.

That thick leather is what I'd look for in authenticity because that really matters (hmmm...size matters).

I can post some photos of my Scout if you'd like to compare them.


----------



## marissk

The bamboo handle has me puzzled and the letter 'a' in the label doesn't look quite right...

Experts?? Whatcha think?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320743584219?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

BeenBurned said:


> Originally Posted by *kristikate*
> 
> I don't recognize this, so more pictures would help. Specifically I would like to have a close up of the exterior label, the interior label and lining, and the country of origin tag.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dawnsfinallywed*
> 
> I THINK this may be a knockoff of her Sagaponack Stripe, which only came in red & tan and dark blue and navy blue... and they had a leather handle, I think. Not 100% sure, though...
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't report items that you aren't 100% certain are fake.
> 
> As we saw last week, an authentic listing was removed (current and completed listings for the same item) and the bag was deemed authentic by ECF.
> 
> No bag should ever be reported just because you don't recognize it.


 
I didn't report it.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> The bamboo handle has me puzzled and the letter 'a' in the label doesn't look quite right...
> 
> Experts?? Whatcha think?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/320743584219?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 
Pretty sure this is authentic from a 2000 linen collection.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

codyb said:


> Hey there smart ladies! Would somebody please kindly help authenticate/debunk this Kate Spade bag for me? Thanks in advance!!


 
i don't know the name or year of this, but I would stake my life that it's genuine!


----------



## kristikate

BeenBurned said:


> Originally Posted by *kristikate*
> 
> I don't recognize this, so more pictures would help. Specifically I would like to have a close up of the exterior label, the interior label and lining, and the country of origin tag.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dawnsfinallywed*
> 
> I THINK this may be a knockoff of her Sagaponack Stripe, which only came in red & tan and dark blue and navy blue... and they had a leather handle, I think. Not 100% sure, though...
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't report items that you aren't 100% certain are fake.
> 
> As we saw last week, an authentic listing was removed (current and completed listings for the same item) and the bag was deemed authentic by ECF.
> 
> No bag should ever be reported just because you don't recognize it.


 
I'm not sure why I was quoted in this. I didn't say anything at all about reporting this bag. I didn't report the tiger bag from last week, either, although I did not think it was authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

kristikate said:


> I'm not sure why I was quoted in this. I didn't say anything at all about reporting this bag. I didn't report the tiger bag from last week, either, although I did not think it was authentic.


 
I didn't either... neither one of them...


----------



## codyb

marissk said:


> If this isn't authentic, someone put a LOT of effort and money into making this bag. Fortunately, the counterfeiters seem to be happy making crappy fakes and haven't started copying the embossed rivets. It's a cute purse, but I don't know the name/collection. Maybe one of the REAL experts will! I still have on my "training wheels".





dawnsfinallywed said:


> i don't know the name or year of this, but I would stake my life that it's genuine!



Wowee thanks so much ladies!! I've found authentic KS at the thrifts before but usually much older and in much worse condition. The only things about this one that threw me off were that I could see the seams in the O rings & the striped lining had some imperfections to the stripes. I'm more of a Louis expert, Kate has so many variations that authenticating them just boggles my mind 

Now if only I could figure out what it's called!


----------



## BeenBurned

codyb said:


> Wowee thanks so much ladies!! I've found authentic KS at the thrifts before but usually much older and in much worse condition. The only things about this one that threw me off were that I could see the seams in the O rings & the striped lining had some imperfections to the stripes. I'm more of a Louis expert, Kate has so many variations that authenticating them just boggles my mind
> 
> Now if only I could figure out what it's called!


Remember that brands like KS, Coach, Dooney, etc. are not of the pricepoint and therefore, quality level of LV, Chanel, Hermes, etc. If that level of perfection had to be met on the mid-priced brands, they wouldn't be mid-priced any more.


----------



## codyb

BeenBurned said:


> Remember that brands like KS, Coach, Dooney, etc. are not of the pricepoint and therefore, quality level of LV, Chanel, Hermes, etc. If that level of perfection had to be met on the mid-priced brands, they wouldn't be mid-priced any more.



Oh yes I totally understand! Mainly I meant that the LV styles are in production for so long (speedy, alma, etc) it's easier to keep track of them or compare photos to known styles.


----------



## gsld8272

I've had this bag for a few years now - It was lost in storage stuff during a couple of moves, but I just dug it out today and thought I would see if anyone could give me more info. Sadly it is missing a foot on the bottom, but I still like the looks of it. I'm not sure if it's authentic (got it second hand) so let me know what you think and if you know what year/collection it might be from. Thanks in advance.


----------



## gsld8272

Here's another pic - forgot to include a pretty important one.


----------



## catch_cathy

marissk said:


> I have an Essex Scout in Caribean blue. I compared my bag with this one and I cannot see any difference. The stitch detail is identical.
> 
> As for the rigidity, I've used my a couple times and it's certainly not stiff as a board, but it's not floppy either. I noticed that the more I used it, the more supple it becomes. The leather is pretty thick, so it won't become very soft. I compare the leather to the London Baylor bags, and my London Baylor certainly is a lot softer than it was when I first got it.
> 
> That thick leather is what I'd look for in authenticity because that really matters (hmmm...size matters).
> 
> I can post some photos of my Scout if you'd like to compare them.


 
Hi marissk, I'll be really happy if you can post your essex's photos in details please. Thanks so much


----------



## kristikate

gsld8272 said:


> I've had this bag for a few years now - It was lost in storage stuff during a couple of moves, but I just dug it out today and thought I would see if anyone could give me more info. Sadly it is missing a foot on the bottom, but I still like the looks of it. I'm not sure if it's authentic (got it second hand) so let me know what you think and if you know what year/collection it might be from. Thanks in advance.


 
It is an authentic Houndstooth (I believe that's the name of the collection), and I want to say it's from 2001. Very nice!


----------



## marissk

catch_cathy said:


> Hi marissk, I'll be really happy if you can post your essex's photos in details please. Thanks so much


 
Hi...if you follow this link:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/23783805@N06/sets/72157627549250564/

you'll see a set of photos of my Essex Scout. Now that I approached the bag with the concept of "floppy" leather, I must admit that the leather is a LOT softer than I think I had in my mind, especially since I compared it to the leather in the London Baylor, which is REALLY thick and stiff. The flap does "flap" around easily, but the bag is firm enough to stand up on it's own.

I hope this helps!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

gsld8272 said:


> Here's another pic - forgot to include a pretty important one.


 

This is the Houndstooth Wool from Fall 2000! It's cute, even without a foot!


----------



## gsld8272

Thank you Kristykate and Dawsfinallywed - I appreciate your help with identifying the bag!


----------



## catch_cathy

marissk said:


> Hi...if you follow this link:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/23783805@N06/sets/72157627549250564/
> 
> you'll see a set of photos of my Essex Scout. Now that I approached the bag with the concept of &quot;floppy&quot; leather, I must admit that the leather is a LOT softer than I think I had in my mind, especially since I compared it to the leather in the London Baylor, which is REALLY thick and stiff. The flap does &quot;flap&quot; around easily, but the bag is firm enough to stand up on it's own.
> 
> I hope this helps!


 
thank you! so the leather is not as hard when it's still brand new, right? is it really soft like the usual leather? thanks


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I would be WAY too embarrassed to try to sell it!!! Is it authentic? I'm not that familiar with wallets...


 
From the photos, it is authentic (I'm a matchy-matchy girl and I like wallets to match my bags so I've got about 20 wallets), but even I couldn't rescue that hot mess!


----------



## marissk

catch_cathy said:


> thank you! so the leather is not as hard when it's still brand new, right? is it really soft like the usual leather? thanks


 
I spent some quality time fondling my Scout last night, thus drawing stares from the Peanut Gallery, and the leather is quite supple. I noticed that when I wore it cross-body, it fit against my body pretty well, and didn't feel stiff.

I'm 100% convinced you've got yourself an authentic bag and I'm jealous cause I wanted pink, but settled for the caribbean. I also got the matchy-matchy Bradie wallet, so I'm a happy camper. Enjoy that bag!


----------



## kristikate

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Did anyone report this?


 
I think it might have finally been taken down; it's not on my watch list anymore. Thank goodness!!


----------



## marissk

kristikate said:


> I think it might have finally been taken down; it's not on my watch list anymore. Thank goodness!!


 
I also posted it on the Shoes, Bags discussion forum on eBay and Kat responded that it was fake. I reported it every day since it was listed and emailed the seller as well.

Sometimes, as stoopid as I may seem, I post these obvious fakes on the discussion forum just to get eBay to yank it. People must think I'm bi-polar, but if it works, I'll keep doing it!


----------



## catch_cathy

marissk said:


> I spent some quality time fondling my Scout last night, thus drawing stares from the Peanut Gallery, and the leather is quite supple. I noticed that when I wore it cross-body, it fit against my body pretty well, and didn't feel stiff.
> 
> I'm 100% convinced you've got yourself an authentic bag and I'm jealous cause I wanted pink, but settled for the caribbean. I also got the matchy-matchy Bradie wallet, so I'm a happy camper. Enjoy that bag!



Yippiee, thanks so much dear! I'll post the pict here if I manage to get this bag. Wish me luck 
P.S. I also adore pink so much! I've seen the orange scout too and it's really pretty


----------



## marissk

catch_cathy said:


> Yippiee, thanks so much dear! I'll post the pict here if I manage to get this bag. Wish me luck
> P.S. I also adore pink so much! I've seen the orange scout too and it's really pretty


 
I also loved the orange, but I thought the blue would be more "timeless". But the pink....LOVE!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I already messaged the seller... did you?


 
Yes...and I refrained from saying "this piece of crap" and "makes me want to hurl"!!


----------



## MeAndMyGirls

Not sure of authenticity, as I am not a designer purse-fanatic, lol. The outside label looks correct, I believe. It does not have a label inside, other than the "Made In USA" tag down inside the pocket. On the back of the "Made In USA" tag, it looks like "bs" ?

The feet on the bottom are silver, but brassy in the center? I can't tell if they are scratched up or if there is something embossed in the feet. 

My pictures are not the greatest, but I'm sure you all can shed some light. 

http://photobucket.com/4katepics


----------



## BeenBurned

MeAndMyGirls said:


> Not sure of authenticity, as I am not a designer purse-fanatic, lol. The outside label looks correct, I believe. It does not have a label inside, other than the "Made In USA" tag down inside the pocket. On the back of the "Made In USA" tag, it looks like "bs" ?
> 
> The feet on the bottom are silver, but brassy in the center? I can't tell if they are scratched up or if there is something embossed in the feet.
> 
> My pictures are not the greatest, but I'm sure you all can shed some light.
> 
> http://photobucket.com/4katepics


I have the identical gingham sam bag. It looks fine.


----------



## MeAndMyGirls

Thank you so much! 
Do you think it's worth anything for re-sale, being used and having some scuff marks on the bottom corners?


----------



## marissk

MeAndMyGirls said:


> Thank you so much!
> Do you think it's worth anything for re-sale, being used and having some scuff marks on the bottom corners?


 
This bag has shown up on eBay a few times and in spite of its relative rarity, it doesn't sell for much. You could start it at a reasonable price and see what happens.


----------



## marissk

but check out the labels...that's another couple of fake labels to be on the lookout for!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/160646667099?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2567499b5b

starting bid is $99....hahahahahaha


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> but check out the labels...that's another couple of fake labels to be on the lookout for!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/160646667099?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2567499b5b
> 
> starting bid is $99....hahahahahaha


I just saw this one and messaged the seller. It's a man... or at least he/she has a man name... How much do MEN know about purses? And MEN get nasty when they're told they're doing something wrong (i.e. selling a fake!) We'll see what he says!


----------



## marissk

Actually listed yesterday; I've reported it, but it's still up.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330608822810


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

The WTF Award for Saturday night goes to this beauty!!! Check out the interior and that label!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280733839650


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> The WTF Award for Saturday night goes to this beauty!!! Check out the interior and that label!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280733839650


 
And there's this gem:






I've emailed the seller; no response.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130571433157?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## marissk

marissk said:


> Actually listed yesterday; I've reported it, but it's still up.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330608822810


 
Sadly, it's still listed and even more sadly, someone has bid on it! No response from the seller.


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/270812224654?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> And there's this gem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've emailed the seller; no response.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/130571433157?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 
Yeah, I emailed the seller, too... and like you, I received no response!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yeah, I emailed the seller, too... and like you, I received no response!


 
Why would anyone risk feedback over a few bucks?? Maybe the seller is away for the long weekend.


----------



## marissk

Seller says "No one will ever know....  This beautiful Kate Spade labeled handbag is a teriffic replica of the real thing...  " GAG!!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...830?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb7a6358e


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yeah, I emailed the seller, too... and like you, I received no response!


 
it's gone...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> Seller says "No one will ever know....  This beautiful Kate Spade labeled handbag is a teriffic replica of the real thing...  " GAG!!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...830?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb7a6358e


 
This one is already gone... and LOVE the spelling of "teriffic!" It's just as wrong as this bag is!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This one is already gone... and LOVE the spelling of "teriffic!" It's just as wrong as this bag is!


 
It was "terriffic"!


----------



## mahler

elviscostellofan said:


> You know I adore Kate Spade.  But, with the exception of some of the "Collect" items, and maybe that Bluebird wicker bag, I don't think I'd call any Kate Spade a MASTERPIECE of fashion!


Hi Kat, I'd like to ask if I may as from which line collection is this Kate Spade from?

http://www.use.com/Kate_Spade_1cdc64346a9681943f6f?p=1

cowhide (?) leather, italy made.

kristikate verified its authentic but she told me if I could ask you if you know which model & line is this. Thanks alot!


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...959?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336b8bcc17


----------



## x UHOH X

mahler said:


> Hi Kat, I'd like to ask if I may as from which line collection is this Kate Spade from?
> 
> http://www.use.com/Kate_Spade_1cdc64346a9681943f6f?p=1
> 
> cowhide (?) leather, italy made.
> 
> kristikate verified its authentic but she told me if I could ask you if you know which model & line is this. Thanks alot!



 I'm definitely not an expert and I don't know the model/line, but that looks like it's boar skin, not cow hide. Nice size bag!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...959?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336b8bcc17


 
I messaged the seller, and this was her response, "Thank you for the information. I'll adjust my listing depending on what I find out."   Really?? She doesn't believe me? She's going to do actual research?? If she had done that to begin with, she'd know it's a fake. An UGLY fake, at that!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I messaged the seller, and this was her response, "Thank you for the information. I'll adjust my listing depending on what I find out."   Really?? She doesn't believe me? She's going to do actual research?? If she had done that to begin with, she'd know it's a fake. An UGLY fake, at that!


 
She messaged me again and said she had adjusted her listing. I went to look at it, and it was removed.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Tell me what ya'll think about this bag... 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220848209606&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123. Nasty seller, too, by the way.


----------



## mahler

x UHOH X said:


> I'm definitely not an expert and I don't know the model/line, but that looks like it's boar skin, not cow hide. Nice size bag!



yeah I believe so as I have made some research from 00-02 collection, just wondering the shape as the Kitten with a bucket body. Thanks xuhohx


----------



## hawkinsln

Hello!  I got this today at a thrift store.  I am not too great at authenticating, but if it's fake, it can be returned!







http://s1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff381/lnhawkins/?action=view&current=purseandshoes005.jpg#!oZZ7QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1233.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fff381%2Flnhawkins%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3Dpurseandshoes007.jpg

http://s1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff381/lnhawkins/?action=view&current=purseandshoes005.jpg#!oZZ6QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1233.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fff381%2Flnhawkins%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3Dpurseandshoes008.jpg

http://s1233.photobucket.com/albums...ins/?action=view&current=purseandshoes010.jpg

http://s1233.photobucket.com/albums...ins/?action=view&current=purseandshoes011.jpg

http://s1233.photobucket.com/albums...ins/?action=view&current=purseandshoes013.jpg

The clasp says "kate spade" on it.  The picture didn't come out too well!

Thanks!


----------



## kristikate

Hawkinsln,  that is an authentic nylon
Sam with tab. Great find!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

kristikate said:


> Hawkinsln,  that is an authentic nylon
> Sam with tab. Great find!


 

Kristie, what do you think about the plaid purse that I posted?


----------



## kristikate

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Kristie, what do you think about the plaid purse that I posted?



I don't recognize it. More pictures would help.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

kristikate said:


> I don't recognize it. More pictures would help.


 

That's the only picture she posted.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> That's the only picture she posted.


 
Something it's got going for it is that the plaid is perfectly placed. I've seen that little leather wrapped flat bow before. A counterfeiter would have used any plaid whether it was off-center and a glue-on label. Sure would be nice to see the interior.


----------



## marissk

x UHOH X said:


> I'm definitely not an expert and I don't know the model/line, but that looks like it's boar skin, not cow hide. Nice size bag!


 
I'm so NOT Kat, but I did find something on her website here:

http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/boarskincollection

To me, it looks like the Journal tote, circa 2000-2002 in Avocado. It's definitely boarskin, as UHOH says.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> Something it's got going for it is that the plaid is perfectly placed. I've seen that little leather wrapped flat bow before. A counterfeiter would have used any plaid whether it was off-center and a glue-on label. Sure would be nice to see the interior.


 

I have always thought that that type of bow was only used on the Spazzolato Leather and the "cut-out" leather collections. I could be wrong.


----------



## baglady2009

Are these bags authentic?  I've posted the links below.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200645587173?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/360393269948?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## BeenBurned

Title: Kate Spade Striped Purse ~ Black Blue Gray
Seller: Buffaloe-Creek
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Kate-Spade-Striped-Purse-Black-Blue-Gray/40552853

Is this striped pattern one that she used? The font on the label looks off, too. 

TIA.


----------



## BeenBurned

And another Bonz listing:

Kate Spade Purse - Used
Seller: ISpoilMyKids
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Kate-Spade-Purse-Used/37782705

Aren't those pointy feet a red flag? 

TIA!


----------



## frogfish

Hi, need help from you experts. Please help me to authentic these 3 kate spade bags. They looks ok to me but then I'm no expert, so please help. Thanks!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/28073619083...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1202

http://www.ebay.com/itm/25088804890...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_485wt_1415

http://www.ebay.com/itm/25088596572...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## marissk

BeenBurned said:


> Title: Kate Spade Striped Purse ~ Black Blue Gray
> Seller: Buffaloe-Creek
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Kate-Spade-Striped-Purse-Black-Blue-Gray/40552853
> 
> Is this striped pattern one that she used? The font on the label looks off, too.
> 
> TIA.


 
FAKE! The label is fake and the hardware is so completely wrong. This style shows up on eBay every day.

Remember, I'm an authenticator with training wheels, so my word isn't "gospel", but I'm positive this is fake.


----------



## marissk

BeenBurned said:


> And another Bonz listing:
> 
> Kate Spade Purse - Used
> Seller: ISpoilMyKids
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Kate-Spade-Purse-Used/37782705
> 
> Aren't those pointy feet a red flag?
> 
> TIA!


 
Yup. BIG red flag, as is the label glued on to the partially sewn on tab inside. Someone posted something similar on eBay that I commented on (pointy feet, inside label glued on to a tab sewn only at the top) as signs of a fake and ECF confirmed that I was correct (YAY!).


----------



## marissk

frogfish said:


> Hi, need help from you experts. Please help me to authentic these 3 kate spade bags. They looks ok to me but then I'm no expert, so please help. Thanks!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/28073619083...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1202
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/25088804890...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_485wt_1415
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/25088596572...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1202


 
My $.02...

All three appear to be authentic. The first 2 have correctly executed inside labels and zipper pulls. Also, the custom jacquard logo fabric also appears to be correct. When faked, that fabric is mostly circles and squares as it's cheaper than the "k" the g=jacquard weave is supposed to represent. As for the third bag, the custom logo is quilted into the fabric, something the counterfeiters don't seem to want to do. Everything about the bag appears to be correct.

Fortunately, because kate spade is a mid-range brand and not as high-end (i.e., brings in more $$$) like LV or gucci, the counterfeiters focus more on slapping a label on some piece of crap or making a knockoff of a style and sticking a stupid bow on it rather than try to mimic the fabrics of LV or Gucci. Actually, I saw an LV denim bag on eBay that had the LV printed on the bag instead of woven in...uck!

All that said, I'm sure one of the real experts will chime in as I've still got on my training wheels!


----------



## BeenBurned

marissk said:


> FAKE! The label is fake and the hardware is so completely wrong. This style shows up on eBay every day.
> 
> Remember, I'm an authenticator with training wheels, so my word isn't "gospel", but I'm positive this is fake.





marissk said:


> Yup. BIG red flag, as is the label glued on to the partially sewn on tab inside. Someone posted something similar on eBay that I commented on (pointy feet, inside label glued on to a tab sewn only at the top) as signs of a fake and ECF confirmed that I was correct (YAY!).


Thank you.


----------



## marissk

BeenBurned said:


> Thank you.


 
More importantly, what are we doing up at this hour (for me, it's 2:48 a.m. ET)?


----------



## frogfish

marissk said:


> My $.02...
> 
> All three appear to be authentic. The first 2 have correctly executed inside labels and zipper pulls. Also, the custom jacquard logo fabric also appears to be correct. When faked, that fabric is mostly circles and squares as it's cheaper than the "k" the g=jacquard weave is supposed to represent. As for the third bag, the custom logo is quilted into the fabric, something the counterfeiters don't seem to want to do. Everything about the bag appears to be correct.
> 
> Fortunately, because kate spade is a mid-range brand and not as high-end (i.e., brings in more $$$) like LV or gucci, the counterfeiters focus more on slapping a label on some piece of crap or making a knockoff of a style and sticking a stupid bow on it rather than try to mimic the fabrics of LV or Gucci. Actually, I saw an LV denim bag on eBay that had the LV printed on the bag instead of woven in...uck!
> 
> All that said, I'm sure one of the real experts will chime in as I've still got on my training wheels!


Thanks Marissk. Appreciate your advice...


----------



## BeenBurned

marissk said:


> More importantly, what are we doing up at this hour (for me, it's 2:48 a.m. ET)?


Yup. Same here.

Here's another. (It looks like Bonz needs to be checked by someone who knows KS!!)

I have no idea. 

Kate Spade Style Striped Clear Bag~2 Purses In one~Tote~New
Seller TheCrystalRose
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Kate-Spade-Style-Striped-Clear-Bag-2-Purses-In-one-Tote-New/30048626


----------



## baglady2009

Can some please tell me if these 2 bags are authentic?  I'm leaning towards fake for the first one because I have never seen it in an olive color.  I've posted the links below.  Thanks for your help!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200645587173...84.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/360393269948...84.m1438.l2649


----------



## marissk

BeenBurned said:


> Yup. Same here.
> 
> Here's another. (It looks like Bonz needs to be checked by someone who knows KS!!)
> 
> I have no idea.
> 
> Kate Spade Style Striped Clear Bag~2 Purses In one~Tote~New
> Seller TheCrystalRose
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Kate-Spade-Style-Striped-Clear-Bag-2-Purses-In-one-Tote-New/30048626


 
So fake! The label is not only fake, but it's glued on crookedly! I notice the listing shows "Kate Spade Style", which when translated means "Hey, this is fake!".


----------



## marissk

baglady2009 said:


> Can some please tell me if these 2 bags are authentic?  I'm leaning towards fake for the first one because I have never seen it in an olive color.  I've posted the links below.  Thanks for your help!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200645587173...84.m1438.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/360393269948...84.m1438.l2649


 
Authenticator-in-training here:

It would cost a counterfeiter a fortune to make this so accurately. The gold dot lining and the zipper pull are very accurate on both bags, as are the handle hardware. Labels look accurate as well.

I'm familiar with both of these sellers and they have always been reputable.

The counterfeiters haven't seem to taken on some of these new styles as it's probably too costly.

I'm craving that olive color bag...


----------



## baglady2009

marissk said:


> Authenticator-in-training here:
> 
> It would cost a counterfeiter a fortune to make this so accurately. The gold dot lining and the zipper pull are very accurate on both bags, as are the handle hardware. Labels look accurate as well.
> 
> I'm familiar with both of these sellers and they have always been reputable.
> 
> The counterfeiters haven't seem to taken on some of these new styles as it's probably too costly.
> 
> I'm craving that olive color bag...



Thanks for your help!  The olive bag is beautiful.  I can't seem to find that color listed anywhere.  The katespade.com and amazon.com websites only list the colors Black, Goose, Teal, & Cajun Toffee.  I saw the Cajun Toffee at the Kate Spade store yesterday and fell in love with it.  Thanks again for your help.


----------



## marissk

baglady2009 said:


> Thanks for your help!  The olive bag is beautiful.  I can't seem to find that color listed anywhere.  The katespade.com and amazon.com websites only list the colors Black, Goose, Teal, & Cajun Toffee.  I saw the Cajun Toffee at the Kate Spade store yesterday and fell in love with it.  Thanks again for your help.


 
Those are the Fall 2011 colors. I believe the olive was Fall 2010. I love the toffee and teal colors!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> The WTF Award for Saturday night goes to this beauty!!! Check out the interior and that label!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280733839650


 
Seller pulled this item but now it's back...and still fake!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-Ka...389?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415d59536d


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

BeenBurned said:


> Title: Kate Spade Striped Purse ~ Black Blue Gray
> Seller: Buffaloe-Creek
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Kate-Spade-Striped-Purse-Black-Blue-Gray/40552853
> 
> Is this striped pattern one that she used? The font on the label looks off, too.
> 
> TIA.


 

Big time fake!! VERY typical fake.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

frogfish said:


> Hi, need help from you experts. Please help me to authentic these 3 kate spade bags. They looks ok to me but then I'm no expert, so please help. Thanks!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/28073619083...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1202
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/25088804890...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_485wt_1415
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/25088596572...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1202


 
All were genuine... all had "dot noel" logo!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

BeenBurned said:


> Yup. Same here.
> 
> Here's another. (It looks like Bonz needs to be checked by someone who knows KS!!)
> 
> I have no idea.
> 
> Kate Spade Style Striped Clear Bag~2 Purses In one~Tote~New
> Seller TheCrystalRose
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Kate-Spade-Style-Striped-Clear-Bag-2-Purses-In-one-Tote-New/30048626


 
Items can be reported as fake on Bonanza, too!!!!


----------



## jewlz

LOREBUNDE said:


> Please authenticate this Kate Spade. Material feels like wool. Purchased this on ebay a while back and was told authentic.  I always thought authentic until I really looked at the bottom and one end seems to be a little "off" as far as the seam.  There are no tags inside that say "kate spade". Its pretty plain inside just with a black lining, one zippered compartment.  It also has that "fold" on top of the bag which snaps close. TIA


does it have the kate spade name inside?and the made in usa tag?if not i dont think real


----------



## LOREBUNDE

jewlz said:


> does it have the kate spade name inside?and the made in usa tag?if not i dont think real


 Hi, yes I found out it wasn't.  I had paid $85 for it at the time (few years ag0) and have since given it away.


----------



## jamsieree

Could someone please let me know if this is fake or real? My initial thought was it was real because the label looks comparable to some of the authentic ones on ihatecounterfeitbags.info, but then again I haven't really been able to find any that look like this. I got it at a yard sale a few months back for like a dollar, so I'm not really out anything on it.

Inside is brown canvas type of material and the only tag inside that I can find is a white Made in China tag. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/26535803@N08/sets/72157627694083028


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

jamsieree said:


> Could someone please let me know if this is fake or real? My initial thought was it was real because the label looks comparable to some of the authentic ones on ihatecounterfeitbags.info, but then again I haven't really been able to find any that look like this. I got it at a yard sale a few months back for like a dollar, so I'm not really out anything on it.
> 
> Inside is brown canvas type of material and the only tag inside that I can find is a white Made in China tag.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/26535803@N08/sets/72157627694083028


 
Unfortunately, it is a total counterfeit. kate spade only made ONE collection with a thin, leather bow-- the Hatteras in 2001-- and that collection included nothing tweed or brown or in that shape. After that collection came out, the counterfeiters went nuts with that bow. To see the real Hatteras, go to http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/fall2001hatteras.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Unfortunately, it is a total counterfeit. kate spade only made ONE collection with a thin, leather bow-- the Hatteras in 2001-- and that collection included nothing tweed or brown or in that shape. After that collection came out, the counterfeiters went nuts with that bow. To see the real Hatteras, go to http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/fall2001hatteras.


 

Two more things... those cone-shaped metal feet are never on a genuine kate spade... and actually, the font on the label is completely inaccurate...  Hope this helps!


----------



## BeenBurned

I think this is authentic but not sure enough to not need confirmation.

TIA.


----------



## marissk

BeenBurned said:


> I think this is authentic but not sure enough to not need confirmation.
> 
> TIA.


 
The label and the little feet scream authentic to me. The feet have that circular stepped design that is authentic and the label appears to be authentic. The only thing that concerns me, and it's only because I haven't seen it before, is the "Made in Italy" label. The concern is that only the edges are sewn whereas typically, it's sewn down on all 4 sides. Perhaps if Kat has a moment, she can confirm as I've still got my training wheels on! The fabric appears to be silk and it's gorgeous.

So...I'm reasonably certain it's authentic and I'm really certain it's very nice!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

BeenBurned said:


> I think this is authentic but not sure enough to not need confirmation.
> 
> TIA.


 
Yes, I'm pretty sure this is 100% authentic. I think it's a Silk Dupioni stripe, but I thought those were made in the US. I could be wrong about that, though!


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> I think this is authentic but not sure enough to not need confirmation.
> 
> TIA.





marissk said:


> The label and the little feet scream authentic to me. The feet have that circular stepped design that is authentic and the label appears to be authentic. The only thing that concerns me, and it's only because I haven't seen it before, is the "Made in Italy" label. The concern is that only the edges are sewn whereas typically, it's sewn down on all 4 sides. Perhaps if Kat has a moment, she can confirm as I've still got my training wheels on! The fabric appears to be silk and it's gorgeous.
> 
> So...I'm reasonably certain it's authentic and I'm really certain it's very nice!





dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes, I'm pretty sure this is 100% authentic. I think it's a Silk Dupioni stripe, but I thought those were made in the US. I could be wrong about that, though!


Thanks. I hope ECF stops by to confirm.


----------



## Samara Leah

Xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## marissk

The label is just a bit too small to see, but it's the lining:






that scares me. No inside label. Check the zipper pull...hmmm...doesn't strike me as authentic.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150666621341?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## yazzi

likamarie82, ur one seems highly authentic where as for LOREBUNDE, it seems a bit off so i wouldnt be able to vouch for it to be authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

yazzi said:


> likamarie82, ur one seems highly authentic where as for LOREBUNDE, it seems a bit off so i wouldnt be able to vouch for it to be authentic


 
You're responding to posts from 2009.


----------



## khappy

Hello! I purchased this purse appr. five years ago on Ebay. It says have courage (on top corner); (middle of tag) kate spade; (next line) large amanda zebretta brown/white; Retails 495.00. The material on the outside is pony hair (I think) - feels silky going in one direction, then the opposite direction feels coarse. On the inside is a hot pink suede with a zippered pocket; there's a brown leather label that reads kate spade on inside of purse. Please help me authenticate this purse, I would really, really appreciate it! Thank you very much!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

khappy said:


> Hello! I purchased this purse appr. five years ago on Ebay. It says have courage (on top corner); (middle of tag) kate spade; (next line) large amanda zebretta brown/white; Retails 495.00. The material on the outside is pony hair (I think) - feels silky going in one direction, then the opposite direction feels coarse. On the inside is a hot pink suede with a zippered pocket; there's a brown leather label that reads kate spade on inside of purse. Please help me authenticate this purse, I would really, really appreciate it! Thank you very much!


 
Yes, this is absolutely authentic!


----------



## littlerock

*This is for actual authenticity questions. Please do not post fakes here, just for the sake of commenting on them. *




*Additionally, here is a link to your new chat thread:*

http://forum.purseblog.com/chatter-box/kate-spade-chat-thread-707291.html
*
Any random chat, keeping up with each other, sample sale talk, etc.. can go there. *

- I'll be going thru this thread moving chat posts & fake bag reports.


----------



## BeenBurned

Title: Used Kate Spade NY wicker floral handbag
Seller:    *lauriesavannahstyle* 
Link: http://www.listia.com/auction/2578520-used-kate-spade-ny-wicker-floral-handbag

Is this bag authentic? Are there enough pictures to authenticate? TIA.


----------



## littlerock

*Here is the new place to report obviously fake Kate Spade bags. Leave this thread for genuine questions/ discussion. *

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/kate-spade-hall-of-shame-707331.html#post19497434

Thank you!


----------



## kristikate

Thanks, *littlerock! *



BeenBurned said:


> Title: Used Kate Spade NY wicker floral handbag
> Seller: *lauriesavannahstyle*
> Link: http://www.listia.com/auction/2578520-used-kate-spade-ny-wicker-floral-handbag
> 
> Is this bag authentic? Are there enough pictures to authenticate? TIA.


 
Personally, I would like to see the origin tag and better shots of the label. It looks pretty good, but I can't be sure with just the poor pictures shown.


----------



## louisvuitton101

aclemm said:


> Here:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/395-KATE-SPADE-...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200
> 
> Thanks!


WOW!!!!!!! Authentic!!!!! Bought my Gf same bag with brown exterior and red interior BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## mypath2success

I'm trying to determine if this is an authentic Kate Spade New York Handbag and if so, what line or style it is...? TIA!


----------



## kristikate

mypath2success said:


> I'm trying to determine if this is an authentic Kate Spade New York Handbag and if so, what line or style it is...? TIA!


 
It is definitely authentic , but I'm not at all familiar with the collection.


----------



## mypath2success

kristikate said:


> It is definitely authentic , but I'm not at all familiar with the collection.


Thank you for responding to my post. Do you  have any suggestions as to how I would go about determining the collection it's from? Thank you!


----------



## gordomom

Hi ladies,

I purchased this pre-owned Alpine Hills Steve, but when comparing it to some others that are currently listed on Ebay, there aren't any like this.  Is it a previously year?  I just started following KS in the last couple of years, so I don't know if there was a previous version of this.

This one has patent trim (bottom and sides) and green lining.  The current Alpines are all nylon with navy/white dot lining.

Here is a link to photos I have taken of the bag I received:

http://gallery.me.com/gordomom#100719

Here is the eBay info:
Seller:  quilterba (151) 100%
Item ID:  130581427904
Link to Listing:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/130581427904?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Also, I'm a little unhappy about the handle wrap that is detached because it wasn't described.  They also described the bottom as "a bit scuffed", but it does have quite a few scratches on it.

For the price, maybe I shouldn't complain, but these definitely could have been better described.

Anyway, any feedback would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks so much!


----------



## BeenBurned

gordomom said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I purchased this pre-owned Alpine Hills Steve, but when comparing it to some others that are currently listed on Ebay, there aren't any like this.  Is it a previously year?  I just started following KS in the last couple of years, so I don't know if there was a previous version of this.
> 
> This one has patent trim (bottom and sides) and green lining.  The current Alpines are all nylon with navy/white dot lining.
> 
> Here is a link to photos I have taken of the bag I received:
> 
> http://gallery.me.com/gordomom#100719
> 
> Here is the eBay info:
> Seller:  quilterba (151) 100%
> Item ID:  130581427904
> Link to Listing:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/130581427904?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Also, I'm a little unhappy about the handle wrap that is detached because it wasn't described.  They also described the bottom as "a bit scuffed", but it does have quite a few scratches on it.
> 
> For the price, maybe I shouldn't complain, but these definitely could have been better described.
> 
> Anyway, any feedback would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks so much!


I can't comment on the history of the style and whether there were different versions but the bag is authentic.


----------



## frogfish

Any idea is this authentic? Thought it looks ok, then again I'm no expert so need help from the experts
http://www.ebay.com/itm/27082887213...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_7122wt_1187


----------



## gordomom

BeenBurned said:


> I can't comment on the history of the style and whether there were different versions but the bag is authentic.



Thanks so much, BB!!


----------



## mypath2success

mypath2success said:


> I'm trying to determine if this is an authentic Kate Spade New York Handbag and if so, what line or style it is...? TIA!



Is there anyone that recognizes this line of Kate Spade New York? I need to determine name of this collection/line...TIA!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

frogfish said:


> Any idea is this authentic? Thought it looks ok, then again I'm no expert so need help from the experts
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/27082887213...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_7122wt_1187


 

Absolutely! It is authentic!


----------



## mypath2success

Does anyone know of a good resource to use in identifying which collections or lines a handbag belongs to?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

mypath2success said:


> Does anyone know of a good resource to use in identifying which collections or lines a handbag belongs to?


 

http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info

or 

http://handbagobsessions.info/stripes
                  "                         /plaids


----------



## ChookyMonster

Hello experts, does this look ok?
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110752860090&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123


----------



## kristikate

ChookyMonster said:


> Hello experts, does this look ok?
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110752860090&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123


 
This should be OK, but I'd like closer up pictures of the outside label and a picture of the interior just to be sure.


----------



## Ria Aman

Hi! Is this kate spade authentic? Auth Kate Spade Bridget Marceau Satchel Handbag~Fabuloulsy Rare
http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/350496957166?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Thank you


----------



## Ria Aman

Ria Aman said:


> Hi! Is this kate spade authentic? Auth Kate Spade Bridget Marceau Satchel Handbag~Fabuloulsy Rare
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/350496957166?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Thank you



Hi expert Please help to authenticate the above. Thx alot.


----------



## Ria Aman

Ria Aman said:


> Hi expert Please help to authenticate the above. Thx alot.


 
Hi Experts, please help...bid is over and I won. Would like to authenticate this bag before I make payment to the seller.  Thanks alot


----------



## Ria Aman

Ria Aman said:


> Hi! Is this kate spade authentic? Auth Kate Spade Bridget Marceau Satchel Handbag~Fabuloulsy Rare
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/350496957166?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Thank you


 
Hi Experts, please help...bid is over and I won. Would like to authenticate this bag before I make payment to the seller. Thanks alot


----------



## BeenBurned

Ria Aman said:


> Hi! Is this kate spade authentic? Auth Kate Spade Bridget Marceau Satchel Handbag~Fabuloulsy Rare
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/350496957166?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Thank you





Ria Aman said:


> Hi expert Please help to authenticate the above. Thx alot.





Ria Aman said:


> Hi Experts, please help...bid is over and I won. Would like to authenticate this bag before I make payment to the seller.  Thanks alot


Sorry you didn't get any responses. I'm not a KS expert so I didn't want to comment in case someone who knew better showed up.

I do believe that the bag is authentic.


----------



## Ria Aman

BeenBurned said:


> Sorry you didn't get any responses. I'm not a KS expert so I didn't want to comment in case someone who knew better showed up.
> 
> I do believe that the bag is authentic.


 
Thx alot BeenBurned for your respond...hope more comment from the "experts"...


----------



## kristikate

Ria Aman said:


> Hi Experts, please help...bid is over and I won. Would like to authenticate this bag before I make payment to the seller. Thanks alot


 
Yes, it is absolutely authentic!


----------



## Ria Aman

kristikate said:


> Yes, it is absolutely authentic!



Thank u so much kristikate.


----------



## regiftgal

Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## Trish123

I recieved this in a clothing swap and wanted to confirm it is real. It has silver writing inside the zipper part, so maybe a sample? 

Thank you!!!


----------



## zombie1986

Hi Everyone,

Its my first time posting here...soo excited 
I am looking to get this kate spade travel wallet from ebay..can someone please authenticate it for me 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Kate-S...649?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c97a6b31

Let me know if you need more pictures...


----------



## Trish123

I am on the fence about this bag and wanted to know if anyone can comfirm it to be real. I can not seem to find the little black tag inside....


----------



## marissk

Trish123 said:


> I am on the fence about this bag and wanted to know if anyone can comfirm it to be real. I can not seem to find the little black tag inside....


 
I'm not an official authenticator, but I'm not on the fence about this bag. It's fake. This appears to be a knockoff Sam with tab. First, the leather should be boarskin (highly textured) and not smooth. Next, the embossed logo should be in gold and should be much higher, not 1/4 of the way down the bag. Next, (and the KEY clue) there appears to be a sewn-on tab inside. That tab should never be sewn to the bag as part of the zipper seam; it should have 4 rounded corners and be embossed with the kate spade logo (in gold) and perhaps have the country of origin (Made in Italy, Made in China). And it would be sewn all the way around just under the zipper opening.

I'd bet my Hagen-Daz on this being fake, but I'm sure the official authenticators will weigh in as well.


----------



## marissk

Trish123 said:


> I recieved this in a clothing swap and wanted to confirm it is real. It has silver writing inside the zipper part, so maybe a sample?
> 
> Thank you!!!


 
Samples usually have the word SAMPLE written inside, but I can tell you that this does appear to be completely authentic. The boarskin leather is correct, the D rings that attach the strap have the correct embossed kate spade name, and everything else appears to be correct.

I've still got my training wheels on so I'd wait for the authentic authenticators chime in, but fakes never have this level of detail. The style appears to be a Pia, but it's hard to tell from the small photos.


----------



## marissk

zombie1986 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Its my first time posting here...soo excited
> I am looking to get this kate spade travel wallet from ebay..can someone please authenticate it for me
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Kate-S...649?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c97a6b31
> 
> Let me know if you need more pictures...


 
It's real! Love the color.


----------



## Trish123

marissk said:


> I'm not an official authenticator, but I'm not on the fence about this bag. It's fake. This appears to be a knockoff Sam with tab. First, the leather should be boarskin (highly textured) and not smooth. Next, the embossed logo should be in gold and should be much higher, not 1/4 of the way down the bag. Next, (and the KEY clue) there appears to be a sewn-on tab inside. That tab should never be sewn to the bag as part of the zipper seam; it should have 4 rounded corners and be embossed with the kate spade logo (in gold) and perhaps have the country of origin (Made in Italy, Made in China). And it would be sewn all the way around just under the zipper opening.
> 
> I'd bet my Hagen-Daz on this being fake, but I'm sure the official authenticators will weigh in as well.


 
Awesome thank you! Or not awesome but you know what I mean. I felt it was not right, even though it is not entirely cheap to the touch, but without the right tags inside, plus the low logo embossing made me leary.


----------



## marissk

Ria Aman said:


> Hi Experts, please help...bid is over and I won. Would like to authenticate this bag before I make payment to the seller. Thanks alot


Sorry...didn't see this earlier.

I have this bag and I can tell you it's 100% authentic. This bag will last you the rest of your life. It's great!!


----------



## ckshopper

Hello experts! Please help! I got this bag at my local thrift. Could someone tell me if it's authentic, and, if so, the name of the bag and collection, if possible? Any help is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

ckshopper said:


> Hello experts! Please help! I got this bag at my local thrift. Could someone tell me if it's authentic, and, if so, the name of the bag and collection, if possible? Any help is appreciated! Thanks!


Authentic. Nice find!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Trish123 said:


> Awesome thank you! Or not awesome but you know what I mean. I felt it was not right, even though it is not entirely cheap to the touch, but without the right tags inside, plus the low logo embossing made me leary.


 

Yes, Marissk is right. It's a definite fake.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Trish123 said:


> I recieved this in a clothing swap and wanted to confirm it is real. It has silver writing inside the zipper part, so maybe a sample?
> 
> Thank you!!!


 
Yes, I would agree that this is authentic!!


----------



## ckshopper

THANK YOU, BeenBurned, for your QUICK response! I am excited! Who'd have thought? 

Any clue on the name and/or collection name, age of it? 

I'm not a Kate Spade collector, though I may be now!


----------



## BeenBurned

ckshopper said:


> THANK YOU, BeenBurned, for your QUICK response! I am excited! Who'd have thought?
> 
> Any clue on the name and/or collection name, age of it?
> 
> I'm not a Kate Spade collector, though I may be now!


You're welcome. 

Sorry but I can't help with the name or collection. Someone might be along who will know.


----------



## regiftgal

Can anyone let me know if this looks ok?
Canvas check w Leather handles and ties.  Any idea of year or collection?  Thx so much


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

regiftgal said:


> Can anyone let me know if this looks ok?
> Canvas check w Leather handles and ties.  Any idea of year or collection?  Thx so much


 

This is definitely authentic. Not sure of year and collection.


----------



## regiftgal

Thank you so much Dawn   I have the matching wallet too 
I really appreciate all the time you great authentictors take to help us (well, me and I needs alot of help )
Regards


----------



## Trish123

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes, I would agree that this is authentic!!


 
Thank you much!!


----------



## Trish123

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes, Marissk is right. It's a definite fake.


 
Thank you again!


----------



## ckshopper

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic. Nice find!


 
Thanks again!

Does anyone happen to know the age and name of this bag and/or collection?  It is wool on the outside and pony hair of leopard print as trim.


----------



## Ria Aman

marissk said:


> Sorry...didn't see this earlier.
> 
> I have this bag and I can tell you it's 100% authentic. This bag will last you the rest of your life. It's great!!



Thanks alot marissk


----------



## stampininfredva

Can someone please tell me if these purses are real or fakes? I purchased them at an auction today really cheap. I am hoping I got the deal of the century, but I think they are fake. Can someone please help me?


----------



## Smilette

Help with authentication - Please 

I am planning to purchase this KS mini-bag. However, I am not sure if this is authentic.  Would like your expert opinion before buying.

Thanks in advance!

http://www.use.com/618518a02f7be8993914?p=1#photo=1

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LoveFashionDepot-Authentic-Kate-Spade-Black-Nylon-Bag-/110759902124?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item19c9cdfbac


----------



## BeenBurned

stampininfredva said:


> Can someone please tell me if these purses are real or fakes? I purchased them at an auction today really cheap. I am hoping I got the deal of the century, but I think they are fake. Can someone please help me?


Sorry but you got taken.

If you pry those metal tags off the front, you'll see that they are attached similarly to staples. And the label inside the bag is a sticky label that will peel right off.


----------



## x UHOH X

stampininfredva said:


> Can someone please tell me if these purses are real or fakes? I purchased them at an auction today really cheap. I am hoping I got the deal of the century, but I think they are fake. Can someone please help me?





BeenBurned said:


> Sorry but you got taken.
> 
> If you pry those metal tags off the front, you'll see that they are attached similarly to staples. And the label inside the bag is a sticky label that will peel right off.



Agree, sorry to say it.  On the first one, the metal KS plate is off centered from the patch behind it, and some of the stitching is a little off.  On the second, the stitching looks like a clue, as well as the bottom - is that leather or PVC?  I hope you didn't get REALLY taken at the auction.


----------



## stampininfredva

BeenBurned said:


> Sorry but you got taken.
> 
> If you pry those metal tags off the front, you'll see that they are attached similarly to staples. And the label inside the bag is a sticky label that will peel right off.


 
Oh well!! I guess there was a reason why I got them for $5.00 each. I figured it was to good to be true!! Thank you for your help!! How do you learn how to spot a fake? Is there a website?


----------



## x UHOH X

Smilette said:


> Help with authentication - Please
> 
> I am planning to purchase this KS mini-bag. However, I am not sure if this is authentic.  Would like your expert opinion before buying.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.use.com/618518a02f7be8993914?p=1#photo=1
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LoveFashionDepot-Authentic-Kate-Spade-Black-Nylon-Bag-/110759902124?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item19c9cdfbac



You may have to wait for the REAL experts, but the clues look right and at least the seller uses his/her own photos.  It looks like a Thelma bag, but with longer handle, but again, you might want to wait for one of the ladies with more knowledge.


----------



## stampininfredva

x UHOH X said:


> Agree, sorry to say it.  On the first one, the metal KS plate is off centered from the patch behind it, and some of the stitching is a little off.  On the second, the stitching looks like a clue, as well as the bottom - is that leather or PVC?  I hope you didn't get REALLY taken at the auction.


 
It's probably PVC!! I guess I have alot to learn about purses!! That is why I collect and sell antique glass!! LOL!! I did get alot of "real" nice glass today for cheap!! I have a third bag that I new right off the bat it was fake. It had big feet and a bow on the front of it. In which I have read the striped purses don't have the bow. Oh well a lesson learned!! Thank you all for your help!!


----------



## x UHOH X

stampininfredva said:


> Oh well!! I guess there was a reason why I got them for $5.00 each. I figured it was to good to be true!! Thank you for your help!! How do you learn how to spot a fake? Is there a website?





stampininfredva said:


> It's probably PVC!! I guess I have alot to learn about purses!! That is why I collect and sell antique glass!! LOL!! I did get alot of "real" nice glass today for cheap!! I have a third bag that I new right off the bat it was fake. It had big feet and a bow on the front of it. In which I have read the striped purses don't have the bow. Oh well a lesson learned!! Thank you all for your help!!



 How do you learn?  LOTS of trial and error, and paying attention to some of the forums here.    BeenBurned is VERY observant, and has taught me lots about the Coach bags as well as things to note about how sellers operate.  If you're an antique glass collector, you'll understand how to spot the clues to look for once you get the hang of it.  Some things to note about slightly pricier purses: 

1.) make sure if they say it's leather, it's really leather. PVC is fabric and will often fray around edges or purse hard ware and will be an indicator.

2.) The pricier purses (brand regardless) will typically have quality construction - pay attention to how even the stitches are, how the "plates" or brand name labels are attached, how well the purse is joined together, and the materials of which it's made (like zippers:  usually they don't use cheap feeling/looking zippers in a $300+ purse!)

This doesn't mean there aren't absolutely AWESOME fakes...it just helps narrow the competition, so to speak.  Good luck!


----------



## BeenBurned

stampininfredva said:


> Oh well!! I guess there was a reason why I got them for $5.00 each. I figured it was to good to be true!! Thank you for your help!! How do you learn how to spot a fake? Is there a website?


I'm sorry they took you even for $10. By law, they're required to authenticate items but sadly, few estate sales or auctions obey the law.

Here's a really helpful guide. Kat, aka elviscostellofan on ebay, is THE kate spade guru: 

http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/


----------



## gordomom

Hi ladies,

I purchased this KS Jamesport Natia earlier this year from an Ebay seller.  Would you mind taking a look and let me know if there are any concerns about authenticity?

Please also let me know if you need any other photos.

Thanks so much!

share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=8AbuHDRu5csm8Y

p.s.  When I clicked on the link, it didn't work.  However, when I copied and pasted it into the address line, it did.


----------



## Smilette

x UHOH X said:


> You may have to wait for the REAL experts, but the clues look right and at least the seller uses his/her own photos.  It looks like a Thelma bag, but with longer handle, but again, you might want to wait for one of the ladies with more knowledge.



Thanks for your insights.  I'll heed your call to wait for the others to provide their opinions as well.


----------



## marissk

gordomom said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I purchased this KS Jamesport Natia earlier this year from an Ebay seller.  Would you mind taking a look and let me know if there are any concerns about authenticity?
> 
> Please also let me know if you need any other photos.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=8AbuHDRu5csm8Y
> 
> p.s.  When I clicked on the link, it didn't work.  However, when I copied and pasted it into the address line, it did.


 
This looks completely authentic to me. The counterfeiters have yet to copy the license plate label with the gold-plated rivets and the interior label and zipper surround are correct. You got an authentic bag.


----------



## marissk

BeenBurned said:


> I'm sorry they took you even for $10. By law, they're required to authenticate items but sadly, few estate sales or auctions obey the law.
> 
> Here's a really helpful guide. Kat, aka elviscostellofan on ebay, is THE kate spade guru:
> 
> http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/


 
OK, so I'm a beotch (sometimes), but I'd take those fakes back to the auction house, demand your money back. If they refuse, I'd let them know that they are violating Federal laws by selling counterfeit merchandise. I'd then march my chubby butt down to the police and file a claim against them for selling counterfeit merchandise.

That's not being a beotch...that's being an educated consumer!


----------



## marissk

x UHOH X said:


> You may have to wait for the REAL experts, but the clues look right and at least the seller uses his/her own photos.  It looks like a Thelma bag, but with longer handle, but again, you might want to wait for one of the ladies with more knowledge.


 
I agree...the embossed hardware is certainly authentic. It's the real thing.


----------



## BeenBurned

marissk said:


> OK, so I'm a beotch (sometimes), but I'd take those fakes back to the auction house, demand your money back. If they refuse, I'd let them know that they are violating Federal laws by selling counterfeit merchandise. I'd then march my chubby butt down to the police and file a claim against them for selling counterfeit merchandise.
> 
> That's not being a beotch...that's being an educated consumer!


I don't disagree at all. I've been laughed at in thrift shops when I've informed them that they're selling fakes. They claim that they aren't selling as authentic and are allowed to do that.


----------



## marissk

BeenBurned said:


> I don't disagree at all. I've been laughed at in thrift shops when I've informed them that they're selling fakes. They claim that they aren't selling as authentic and are allowed to do that.


 
They're wrong. The law states that any goods that have a label on it that is not either authorized nor licensed by the trademark holder (think of "offically licensed MLB or NFL stuff) or is not provided directly from the trademark holder is illegal to sell. Such goods can be confiscated and destroyed.

This is the policy eBay tries to enforce (although lately, they've been VERY lax as several fake KS bags that I reported numerous times sold over the past week).


----------



## Smilette

marissk said:


> I agree...the embossed hardware is certainly authentic. It's the real thing.



Thanks Marissk!  I'll bid on the item now


----------



## gordomom

marissk said:


> This looks completely authentic to me. The counterfeiters have yet to copy the license plate label with the gold-plated rivets and the interior label and zipper surround are correct. You got an authentic bag.



Thanks so much, Marissk!  

I completely agree with you & BB on the fakes.  Someone's got to hold up the standards!!  I've only seen one fake in real life before (a Coach), back when I was just learning.  Maybe it was even BB who helped confirm...


----------



## jedikaiti

Hello! Forgive me if this is obvious, but can you tell me if this bag is authentic or fake? I found it at a thrift store, and know pretty much nothing about designer handbags and spotting fakes. Please let me know if you need a better picture of anything. Thanks!

Kaiti


----------



## louisvuitton101

jedikaiti said:


> Hello! Forgive me if this is obvious, but can you tell me if this bag is authentic or fake? I found it at a thrift store, and know pretty much nothing about designer handbags and spotting fakes. Please let me know if you need a better picture of anything. Thanks!
> 
> Kaiti



Sorry, It's a fake


----------



## jedikaiti

Oh well. Not unexpected.

If you don't mind my asking, what gives it away on this particular purse? Thanks!


----------



## marissk

jedikaiti said:


> Oh well. Not unexpected.
> 
> If you don't mind my asking, what gives it away on this particular purse? Thanks!


 
One quick give-away is the interior. There is a tab of leather or vinyl that is sewn at the top to the zipper pocket. This is a sign of an obvious fake. Inside every authentic bag, there should be a leather tab, embossed in gold that is either sewn evenly all around the tab, just under the zipper pocket OR the zipper pocket is entirely encased in leather (newer bags) and the tab with the label embossed in gold is part of that single piece of leather.

Another give-away are the pen holders. This is not something that kate spade does.

Next, the lining fabric itself. All kate spade fabric are custom; this is just some no-name lining with a Greek key pattern; this would never be used by any designer.

Most obvious, however, is the embossed label on the outside of the bag. The font is wrong. You can visit http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/ for THE authority on how to spot a fake.

Mari


----------



## annm78

Found this at Goodwill for $3! Pretty sure it's authentic, but thought I'd dbl check!

http://s281.photobucket.com/albums/kk210/annmarie9578/Kate%20Spade/


----------



## BeenBurned

annm78 said:


> Found this at Goodwill for $3! Pretty sure it's authentic, but thought I'd dbl check!
> 
> http://s281.photobucket.com/albums/kk210/annmarie9578/Kate Spade/


Nice find! Authentic.


----------



## annm78

BeenBurned said:


> Nice find! Authentic.



Thanks! Would you believe I went back today and found a pink and a black
Pia?! Both authentic - the black shows a bit of wear, but the pink is in excellent shape!


----------



## BeenBurned

annm78 said:


> Thanks! Would you believe I went back today and found a pink and a black
> Pia?! Both authentic - the black shows a bit of wear, but the pink is in excellent shape!


You're lucky. I rarely find anything good -- or authentic.


----------



## Katiegurl

Hi All,

 Could I please get someone to authenticate these Kate Spade bags:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-K...816?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43ab05ff58

The following two are called the same name yet the dimensions that are stated are different. Did this style come in two different sizes, are the sellers measuring from different points, or is one real and the other not? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/380378052061?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/380384401496?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks so much, 
Katie.


----------



## BeenBurned

Katiegurl said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could I please get someone to authenticate these Kate Spade bags:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-K...816?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43ab05ff58
> 
> The following two are called the same name yet the dimensions that are stated are different. Did this style come in two different sizes, are the sellers measuring from different points, or is one real and the other not?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/380378052061?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/380384401496?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks so much,
> Katie.


Personally, I wouldn't recommend the first seller because the pictures (in all her listings) appear to be stock photos. I don't know which, if any pictures are the actual items. There's no way of knowing what you'll get.

The other 2 sellers both sell authentic. 

The differences in measurements might be due to one seller measuring the bag flattened while the other might take a stuffed measurement. Both listings are the same bag.


----------



## Katiegurl

Thanks so much Been Burned!


----------



## BeenBurned

Katiegurl said:


> Thanks so much Been Burned!


You're welcome.


----------



## JesseC

You can also check if the picture is a stock photo with reverse image search tineye.com


----------



## Ria Aman

Item:NWT:Kate Spade Windsor Square Angeline Palamino WKRU1297
Listing number:260890297949
Seller:yantiw 
Link:http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/NWT-Kate-...item3cbe46065d
Commentslease authenticate this bag. Thank you


----------



## Ria Aman

Ria Aman said:


> Item:NWT:Kate Spade Windsor Square Angeline Palamino WKRU1297
> Listing number:260890297949
> Seller:yantiw
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/NWT-Kate-...item3cbe46065d
> Commentslease authenticate this bag. Thank you


 link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/260890297949?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ria Aman said:


> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/260890297949?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 

This is absolutely authentic!


----------



## Ria Aman

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This is absolutely authentic!


Thank you so much..


----------



## juniorri

Would you be able to authenticate my bag?!?!?

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thepurseguy

http://s1122.photobucket.com/albums/l531/thatpurseguy/?action=view&current=DSC_0042.jpg
http://s1122.photobucket.com/albums/l531/thatpurseguy/?action=view&current=DSC_0047.jpg
http://s1122.photobucket.com/albums/l531/thatpurseguy/?action=view&current=DSC_0049.jpg


----------



## fate_1309

Hi! could you ladies help me in authenticating the kate spade bags here? Thanks!

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.168004063235742.26866.100000784474228&type=1


----------



## angelpsx81

Hello babes,

I need some advice. Recently got a bag from a friend but realized that the tag inside the bag says its made in Vietnam... Any one got any idea if this is real? 
It's a classic Noel Stevie.. 

Please help me as I'm having sleepless nights over this... 

Thanks!!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

angelpsx81 said:


> Hello babes,
> 
> I need some advice. Recently got a bag from a friend but realized that the tag inside the bag says its made in Vietnam... Any one got any idea if this is real?
> It's a classic Noel Stevie..
> 
> Please help me as I'm having sleepless nights over this...
> 
> Thanks!!!


 
Post some pictures, please!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

fate_1309 said:


> Hi! could you ladies help me in authenticating the kate spade bags here? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.168004063235742.26866.100000784474228&type=1


 
Yes, these are all genuine! This store is an authorized dealer obviously!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

thepurseguy said:


> http://s1122.photobucket.com/albums/l531/thatpurseguy/?action=view&current=DSC_0042.jpg
> http://s1122.photobucket.com/albums/l531/thatpurseguy/?action=view&current=DSC_0047.jpg
> http://s1122.photobucket.com/albums/l531/thatpurseguy/?action=view&current=DSC_0049.jpg


 

Flicker Sophie Patent Leather


----------



## angelpsx81

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Post some pictures, please!


Hi thanks for ur MSG.

Please see following links:
http://rainbowskygifts.blogspot.com/2011/10/nwt-kate-spade-blk-classic-noel-stevie.html

And the made in tag here:
https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=0929...239BE8BD4&id=929D55239BE8BD4!239&sc=documents

Any idea if Kate Spade bags are now made in Vietnam instead of china?

Please help.

Thank you!!!!


----------



## fate_1309

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes, these are all genuine! This store is an authorized dealer obviously!




That's great! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## BeenBurned

angelpsx81 said:


> Hi thanks for ur MSG.
> 
> Please see following links:
> http://rainbowskygifts.blogspot.com/2011/10/nwt-kate-spade-blk-classic-noel-stevie.html
> 
> And the made in tag here:
> https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=0929d55239be8bd4#!/?cid=0929d55239be8bd4&sc=documents&uc=1&id=929D55239BE8BD4!149!cid=0929D55239BE8BD4&id=929D55239BE8BD4!239&sc=documents
> 
> Any idea if Kate Spade bags are now made in Vietnam instead of china?
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Thank you!!!!


The bag is authentic.


----------



## angelpsx81

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is authentic.


Thank u so much!!!!


----------



## angelpsx81

Thank u so much!!!!


----------



## Katiegurl

Ok girls (& guys),

 I ended up purchasing my kate spade from someone other than the two sellers I asked earlier to be authenticated, so I'm posting a link to the one I received. Would you mind letting me know if it's a YAY or a NAY!!!... 

http://s51.photobucket.com/albums/f375/CaptainJohnJarrett/kate spade/

Thanks so much, Kate.


----------



## marissk

Katiegurl said:


> Ok girls (& guys),
> 
> I ended up purchasing my kate spade from someone other than the two sellers I asked earlier to be authenticated, so I'm posting a link to the one I received. Would you mind letting me know if it's a YAY or a NAY!!!...
> 
> http://s51.photobucket.com/albums/f375/CaptainJohnJarrett/kate spade/
> 
> Thanks so much, Kate.


 
It's authentic.


----------



## Katiegurl

Hi,

 Thanks so much Marissk!!! Unfortunately I have decided that the strap just doesn't fit me very well, so have decided to sell it. I have it on eBay if anyone is interested.

Thanks, Katie.


----------



## Smilette

Hi everyone!

Would it be possible to help me with authenticating this bag? I'm currently bidding on it but would like your expert opinions on the authenticity of the bag.

Thanks in advance!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/82834094@N00/sets/72157628120949521/


----------



## Katiegurl

Hi All,

  I sold the Lori, thinking about this one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...858?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c0b73d8a

 Any thoughts?

Thanks, Katie.


----------



## BeenBurned

Katiegurl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks so much Marissk!!! Unfortunately I have decided that the strap just doesn't fit me very well, so have decided to sell it. I have it on eBay if anyone is interested.
> 
> Thanks, Katie.





Katiegurl said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I sold the Lori, thinking about this one:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...858?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c0b73d8a
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks, Katie.


You want to be careful about advertising. It's a no-no.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Smilette said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Would it be possible to help me with authenticating this bag? I'm currently bidding on it but would like your expert opinions on the authenticity of the bag.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/82834094@N00/sets/72157628120949521/


 
Yes, this is authentic.


----------



## Katiegurl

Been Burned,

 Thank you for letting me know about this rule, I do appreciate it.

 Would you mind letting me know authentic (or not) in the above post.

Thanks again,
Katie.


----------



## Smilette

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes, this is authentic.



Thanks so much! I hope I win the bid though... seller is selling it for quite an affordable price.


----------



## Ria Aman

Hi expert please authenticate Kate Spade Henry Street Stacy Coin Purse Wallet Clutch. I just won this bidding. Thanks.
Link : http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/290636388524?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## BeenBurned

Ria Aman said:


> Hi expert please authenticate Kate Spade Henry Street Stacy Coin Purse Wallet Clutch. I just won this bidding. Thanks.
> Link : http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/290636388524?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


Authentic. Seller sells the real deal.


----------



## Ria Aman

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic. Seller sells the real deal.


Many thanks BB


----------



## BeenBurned

Ria Aman said:


> Many thanks BB


You're welcome.


----------



## marissk

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic. Seller sells the real deal.


 
I agree it's "the real deal", but seller recently changed her eBay ID to mimic another VERY reliable kate spade seller, mderogers, whose positive feedback exceeds 16,500. I'm not fond of that. Also the "Just Released" bothers me...just released to the outlet stores, perhaps? They are not new releases for kate spade.

Excuse my vent...the seller does sell authentic goods; I just have an issue with some of the marketing techniques that he/she uses.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic. Seller sells the real deal.





marissk said:


> I agree it's "the real deal", but seller recently changed her eBay ID to mimic another VERY reliable kate spade seller, mderogers, whose positive feedback exceeds 16,500. I'm not fond of that. Also the "Just Released" bothers me...just released to the outlet stores, perhaps? They are not new releases for kate spade.
> 
> Excuse my vent...the seller does sell authentic goods; I just have an issue with some of the marketing techniques that he/she uses.


ARRRGHH! OMG! I totally missed that!

You know, when I looked at the seller's listings, I was surprised because the pictures didn't have the same "styles" as the real mderogers. 

I will humbly revise my recommendation and advise against buying from a copycat seller,  mdrrogers who "borrows" another trusted seller's ID and 
semi-successfully attempts to impersonate that trusted seller. 

Thank you, Marissk for pointing out my error.


----------



## NYG

Hello!

I purchased this Kate Spade purse on eBay, and silly me didn't think they made fake KS purses.....wrong!

Pls let me know if I've been burned......



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-Kate-Spade-Purse-/180751618504#ht_500wt_922


----------



## BeenBurned

NYG said:


> Hello!
> 
> I purchased this Kate Spade purse on eBay, and silly me didn't think they made fake KS purses.....wrong!
> 
> Pls let me know if I've been burned......
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-Kate-Spade-Purse-/180751618504#ht_500wt_922


Wait for other opinions but I believe it's authentic.


----------



## Morisa

Authentic? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...WH_Handbags&hash=item415fe3f981#ht_756wt_1191

I'm not familiar with KS's nylon bags -- is the name plate supposed to be stitched or attached with the gold "feet"?


----------



## Muslickz

Looks good to me and with 100% positive feedback I don't they would screw that up for one bag 

-M


----------



## ajawis

Hi there, this is my first time posting here! 

My boyfriend bought me this Kate Spade laptop bag for Xmas thinking he got a great deal, but now I'm skeptical if it's authentic or not (retail price is $325 I think). If any of you can help out, that would be great 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/270857696138?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Item Name: Kate Spade Black Nylon Calista Tote Handbag Purse Authentic

Item Number: 270857696138

Seller: baystateoutfitters


----------



## BeenBurned

ajawis said:


> Hi there, this is my first time posting here!
> 
> My boyfriend bought me this Kate Spade laptop bag for Xmas thinking he got a great deal, but now I'm skeptical if it's authentic or not (retail price is $325 I think). If any of you can help out, that would be great
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/270857696138?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Item Name: Kate Spade Black Nylon Calista Tote Handbag Purse Authentic
> 
> Item Number: 270857696138
> 
> Seller: baystateoutfitters


It's authentic. Baystateoutfitters sells the real deal.


----------



## NYG

BeenBurned said:


> Wait for other opinions but I believe it's authentic.



Can anyone else give me an opinion on my Kate Spade black leather bag?

Tks!


----------



## ajawis

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic. Baystateoutfitters sells the real deal.



Wow, awesome! Thanks so much! Who knew guys could spot the real ones and get a good deal on them too


----------



## my beloved kids

Hi, pls check these bags, it's classic noel stevie brown & red stipes in the middle but *bag 1* is BROWN & RED stripes from left to right and *bag 2* is RED & BROWN stripes from left to right, very strange, which pattern should be the real thing, thanks.

*Bag 1*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...966?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5647540c4e

*Bag 2*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-KATE-SP...199?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e67957217


----------



## BeenBurned

my beloved kids said:


> Hi, pls check these bags, it's classic noel stevie brown & red stipes in the middle but *bag 1* is BROWN & RED stripes from left to right and *bag 2* is RED & BROWN stripes from left to right, very strange, which pattern should be the real thing, thanks.
> 
> *Bag 1*
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...966?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5647540c4e
> 
> *Bag 2*
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-KATE-SP...199?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e67957217


Both are authentic.


----------



## chibista

Hi Ladies!!

I bought this bag at Holt Renfrew but I'm a bit skeptical about authenticity because I cannot find a "Made In" origin tag.
Btw I didn't steal the bag, the lady forgot to cut the security tag off lol And I was too happy to get this bag at 40% off hahaha

Maryanne Goldcoast Shimmer in Cashew


----------



## chibista




----------



## BeenBurned

chibista said:


>


It's authentic. Did you look inside the zipper pocket?


----------



## marissk

BeenBurned said:


> ARRRGHH! OMG! I totally missed that!
> 
> You know, when I looked at the seller's listings, I was surprised because the pictures didn't have the same "styles" as the real mderogers.
> 
> I will humbly revise my recommendation and advise against buying from a copycat seller,  mdrrogers who "borrows" another trusted seller's ID and
> semi-successfully attempts to impersonate that trusted seller.
> 
> Thank you, Marissk for pointing out my error.


 
You can see how easy it is to be fooled into thinking you're dealing with a trusted seller. I also noticed the style difference and I will stick with Megan (mderogers) as I trust her!


----------



## chancy

Hi I just got this off ebay. Please help me authenticate! 
TIA!

ALso, does anyone know if its normal for the patent leather to feel wrinkly?


----------



## marissk

chancy said:


> Hi I just got this off ebay. Please help me authenticate!
> TIA!
> 
> ALso, does anyone know if its normal for the patent leather to feel wrinkly?


 
That is authentic; there are far too many features that would have to be imitated and the counterfeits are looking for a quick buck selling easier to make garbage.

As for patent crinkles, that appears to be the new style for patent. I looked at a Kennedy bag the the patent is crinkly. Perhaps that make it more durable; don't know, but I have seen current patent trim be pretty crinkly.


----------



## chancy

marissk said:


> That is authentic; there are far too many features that would have to be imitated and the counterfeits are looking for a quick buck selling easier to make garbage.
> 
> As for patent crinkles, that appears to be the new style for patent. I looked at a Kennedy bag the the patent is crinkly. Perhaps that make it more durable; don't know, but I have seen current patent trim be pretty crinkly.




Thanks for the info Marissk!


----------



## chibista

Found the MADE IN tag haha! =D Thx!


----------



## Tremendous1

1)  I don't know the name
2)  It is not an auction
3)  Please see the photos

Is this Kate Spade bag authentic?  Thank you


----------



## Tremendous1

Heren are additional photos.


Tremendous1 said:


> 1)  I don't know the name
> 2)  It is not an auction
> 3)  Please see the photos
> 
> Is this Kate Spade bag authentic?  Thank you


----------



## BeenBurned

Tremendous1 said:


> 1)  I don't know the name
> 2)  It is not an auction
> 3)  Please see the photos
> 
> Is this Kate Spade bag authentic?  Thank you





Tremendous1 said:


> Heren are additional photos.


Authentic.


----------



## Yani8288

Need help with this 2 bags . IS IT MADE FROM BOARSKINS AND AUTHENTIC.


----------



## abbydooby

Hello, I hope I am posting in the right place. I think I am pretty good when it comes to spotting fakes, however, I don't have a lot of experience with Kate Spade except for the glaringly obvious bag with the glued on labels. I found this wallet at a local Salvation Army, in person it is very well made which leads me to believe it is real. Would anyone please be able to tell me by these photos? I would like to sell it but would NEVER sell a fake. Thanks!!


----------



## keroro05

Hi Experts!

Able to authenticate this ebay seller? >.<
http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/NWT-Kate...566?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45ff363b0e

Thanks!


----------



## Pinktulle

Seller: siamesesun

Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/260912947787?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Who took  pictures: siamesesun

comment:  Seller claims this  is authentic 1980's vintage bag w/o hologram sticker but includes authenticity card. Also please pay attention to picture #8 back of cc turnlock clasp does not have chanel paris going in the same direction.  Please authenticate. Your help is greatly appreciated. Thank you.

Item:








Zoom
Enlarge






















<img alt="" id="t_ivv4-45_6"><img alt="" id="t_ivv4-45_7"><img alt="" id="t_ivv4-45_8"><img alt="" id="t_ivv4-45_9"><img alt="" id="t_ivv4-45_10"><img alt="" id="t_ivv4-45_11">

*Click to scroll up*


*Click to scroll down*




q.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/s.gif
Sell one like this
*CHANEL Black Quilted 2.55 Vintage Double Flap Lambskin Leather w/ Bijoux Chain

*


----------



## BeenBurned

Pinktulle said:


> Seller: siamesesun
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/260912947787?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Who took  pictures: siamesesun
> 
> comment:  Seller claims this  is authentic 1980's vintage bag w/o hologram sticker but includes authenticity card. Also please pay attention to picture #8 back of cc turnlock clasp does not have chanel paris going in the same direction.  Please authenticate. Your help is greatly appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> Item:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom
> Enlarge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <img alt="" id="t_ivv4-45_6"><img alt="" id="t_ivv4-45_7"><img alt="" id="t_ivv4-45_8"><img alt="" id="t_ivv4-45_9"><img alt="" id="t_ivv4-45_10"><img alt="" id="t_ivv4-45_11">
> 
> *Click to scroll up*
> 
> 
> *Click to scroll down*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> q.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/s.gif
> Sell one like this
> *CHANEL Black Quilted 2.55 Vintage Double Flap Lambskin Leather w/ Bijoux Chain
> 
> *


Post your Chanel authentication request here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...-use-format-post-1-a-689647.html#post19257160


----------



## BeenBurned

abbydooby said:


> Hello, I hope I am posting in the right place. I think I am pretty good when it comes to spotting fakes, however, I don't have a lot of experience with Kate Spade except for the glaringly obvious bag with the glued on labels. I found this wallet at a local Salvation Army, in person it is very well made which leads me to believe it is real. Would anyone please be able to tell me by these photos? I would like to sell it but would NEVER sell a fake. Thanks!!


Looks good to me.


----------



## BeenBurned

Yani8288 said:


> Need help with this 2 bags . IS IT MADE FROM BOARSKINS AND AUTHENTIC.


I think it's authentic but please wait for other opinions.


----------



## abbydooby

BeenBurned said:


> Looks good to me.


Been burned, 
Thanks!! Have a wonderful holiday!


----------



## Yani8288

BeenBurned said:


> I think it's authentic but please wait for other opinions.



Thanks very much, Been Burned. Any other opinion, is it made from boarskins and authentic ? Merry Christmas and happy new year to all forumer here.


----------



## jjgvintage

Hi - I bought this Kate Spade on eBay but it was in a lot with several other handbags and only showed 2 pictures of it. Here's the auction info:


Item: PRE-OWNED COACH PURSES, 3 COACH, 1 KATE SPADE, 1 ETIENNE AIGNER
Listing number: 200677760717
Seller: jimmieg130
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200677760717?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Comments: I have included my pics since there weren't any on the auction. Please authenticate. Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

jjgvintage said:


> Hi - I bought this Kate Spade on eBay but it was in a lot with several other handbags and only showed 2 pictures of it. Here's the auction info:
> 
> 
> Item: PRE-OWNED COACH PURSES, 3 COACH, 1 KATE SPADE, 1 ETIENNE AIGNER
> Listing number: 200677760717
> Seller: jimmieg130
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200677760717?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Comments: I have included my pics since there weren't any on the auction. Please authenticate. Thanks!


I'm pretty sure it's authentic but please wait for other opinions.


----------



## gordomom

Yani8288 said:


> Thanks very much, Been Burned. Any other opinion, is it made from boarskins and authentic ? Merry Christmas and happy new year to all forumer here.



I'm not familiar with all or most of the KS lines, but the only boarskin I have seen at the store is the Wellesley line.  The ones I've seen have been more stiff and have had an almost porous texture.  It seems to work nicely for the structured bags.  While I have not carried one myself, my sister has a Wellesley wallet and has commented on its durability.

Here is an example of one (not promoting this item or seller ):

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Kate-Sp...208?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item56474ae198

Good luck!


----------



## Yani8288

gordomom said:


> I'm not familiar with all or most of the KS lines, but the only boarskin I have seen at the store is the Wellesley line.  The ones I've seen have been more stiff and have had an almost porous texture.  It seems to work nicely for the structured bags.  While I have not carried one myself, my sister has a Wellesley wallet and has commented on its durability.
> 
> Here is an example of one (not promoting this item or seller ):
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Kate-Sp...208?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item56474ae198
> 
> Good luck!


  thanks for info gordomom, I check it from Thompson collection but can't find more info about it maybe it many years back. Have a happy holiday n merry Christmas


----------



## Morisa

BeenBurned said:


> I'm pretty sure it's authentic but please wait for other opinions.



Referring to jjgvintage's post, what throws me off is the "plain" inside because I thought KS's bags always had a print of some sort on the interior.  But I'm not familiar with all of KS's collections, so maybe someone else can weigh in?


----------



## BeenBurned

Morisa said:


> Referring to jjgvintage's post, what throws me off is the "plain" inside because I thought KS's bags always had a print of some sort on the interior.  But I'm not familiar with all of KS's collections, so maybe someone else can weigh in?


Not all items have print linings. However, your perception is certainly something that the counterfeiters have picked up on! 99.9% of fakes have some type of gaudy print lining.


----------



## jjgvintage

Thanks to both of you re my Kate Spade - so what is the consensus?  authentic or not?  or should I wait for even more people to weigh in?  I really appreciate you all taking time to do this.  Also, does anyone know the name of the collection this belongs to or what the style name is?   Thanks so much.


----------



## plusfashion

Hey y'all!


Item: KATE SPADE HARRISON STREET PASSPORT HOLDER 
Listing number: 320811525759
Seller:coriolis57
Link: LINK
Comments: 


TYIA.


----------



## marissk

BeenBurned said:


> I think it's authentic but please wait for other opinions.


Both are authentic, but neither is boarskin. You're photos aren't clear, but to me, the first looks like it's suede, most likely the Thompson collection. The second bag looks like nylon and not any kind of animal skin.

Boarskin is my very favorite leather that kate spade makes. Good grief...it wears like iron. I have some bags that are 10 years old and still look perfect. You'll find boarskin primarily in the Wellesley collection. All of those bags are structured...like the Sam, the Quinn, etc.


----------



## marissk

jjgvintage said:


> Hi - I bought this Kate Spade on eBay but it was in a lot with several other handbags and only showed 2 pictures of it. Here's the auction info:
> 
> 
> Item: PRE-OWNED COACH PURSES, 3 COACH, 1 KATE SPADE, 1 ETIENNE AIGNER
> Listing number: 200677760717
> Seller: jimmieg130
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200677760717?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Comments: I have included my pics since there weren't any on the auction. Please authenticate. Thanks!


The kate spade bag is authentic. It's boarskin, and from an earlier collection (from the Made in Italy tag). Given that it's boarskin, I'd say it's the Wellesley collection and looks like it's a Sydney style.


----------



## marissk

plusfashion said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> 
> Item: KATE SPADE HARRISON STREET PASSPORT HOLDER
> Listing number: 320811525759
> Seller:coriolis57
> Link: LINK
> Comments:
> 
> 
> TYIA.


It's authentic; the seller is very trustworthy and does not sell fakes.


----------



## jjgvintage

marissk said:


> The kate spade bag is authentic. It's boarskin, and from an earlier collection (from the Made in Italy tag). Given that it's boarskin, I'd say it's the Wellesley collection and looks like it's a Sydney style.


 

Wow - I was afraid no one would know all that.  Thank you, thank you, thank you!
You guys ROCK!!


----------



## pandapharm

Please authenticate: http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...WH_Handbags&hash=item2eba038fd5#ht_1263wt_956

How bad does the wear look in pictures 8 on the bottom and 10/11 on the strap? The kate spade logo on the front looks a little worn as well. Should I just forego it and wait for a sale from the department store? Open to opinions on general wear of this color as well, as it is the one I was looking at.


----------



## marissk

pandapharm said:


> Please authenticate: http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...WH_Handbags&hash=item2eba038fd5#ht_1263wt_956
> 
> How bad does the wear look in pictures 8 on the bottom and 10/11 on the strap? The kate spade logo on the front looks a little worn as well. Should I just forego it and wait for a sale from the department store? Open to opinions on general wear of this color as well, as it is the one I was looking at.


It's 100% authentic.

As for the label looking worn, it's very hard for blind embossed labels to be seen on such soft cowhide.

As for soil, I'm a bit obsessive about keeping my bags in excellent condition. I use leather cleaner and conditioners (and polishes and dyes) from www.shoecaresupplies.com. I've also used (yes, really) the Mr. Clean Magic Cleaners on leather handles...works great.

Wait for a sale?? You don't have to wait. The kate spade website (www.katespade.com) has this bag on sale for $255. If you want brand new, that's a great price. It's under the "sale" section. And if you sign up for their email, they'll email you a coupon for 20% off any item, so you can get a brand new bag for the same price as used!


----------



## gordomom

Hi ladies,

I know these photos are not the best, but opinions would be appreciated:

Ebay Item ID:  180778642982
Seller ID:  *danielle5370*  ( *Feedback Score Of* 1441) 100%
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...982?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a173f2e26

I think someone had commented in a previous post that fakers haven't been able to duplicate the embossed dot noel hardware, but I couldn't find the post.  I'm not sure I've ever seen silver hardware, but I've only been following KS for a couple of years.

Thanks so much!!

update:  Found the post, but it turns out it was not specifically about the embossing.  Sorry!  Per Marissk on 10-24-11 about a different style:  "This looks completely authentic to me. The counterfeiters have yet to copy the license plate label with the gold-plated rivets and the interior label and zipper surround are correct... "


----------



## BeenBurned

gordomom said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I know these photos are not the best, but opinions would be appreciated:
> 
> Ebay Item ID:  180778642982
> Seller ID:  *danielle5370*  ( *Feedback Score Of* 1441) 100%
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...982?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a173f2e26
> 
> I think someone had commented in a previous post that fakers haven't been able to duplicate the embossed dot noel hardware, but I couldn't find the post.  I'm not sure I've ever seen silver hardware, but I've only been following KS for a couple of years.
> 
> Thanks so much!!
> 
> update:  Found the post, but it turns out it was not specifically about the embossing.  Sorry!  Per Marissk on 10-24-11 about a different style:  "This looks completely authentic to me. The counterfeiters have yet to copy the license plate label with the gold-plated rivets and the interior label and zipper surround are correct... "


Authentic.


----------



## gordomom

BeenBurned said:
			
		

> Authentic.



Yeah!!  Thanks so much, BB!


----------



## BeenBurned

gordomom said:


> Yeah!!  Thanks so much, BB!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I need help authenticating this bag. I'm stumped... the interior label looks good, but the embossed, exterior label does not. Can someone help me!? Year and collection name would be good, too! Hugs, ya'll!


----------



## sandmail101

tandemstoker said:


> Unfortunately I did my homework AFTER purchasing on eBay and discovered how prevalent fake handbags are. I think this is probably a fake partly because I paid so little for it ~$45 w/ shipping. I feel obligated to let the seller know if it is. Can anyone here help me out?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230321773190


This one actually looks good to me, I know that the smaller ones sell for A LOT less than the bigger, more current ones, so its possible that's why you paid so little.


----------



## sandmail101

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I need help authenticating this bag. I'm stumped... the interior label looks good, but the embossed, exterior label does not. Can someone help me!? Year and collection name would be good, too! Hugs, ya'll!


This one definitely could be an imitation. The exterior looks cheap, and most authentic bags will have stitching around the top of the back, it won't just be glued together.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I need help authenticating this bag. I'm stumped... the interior label looks good, but the embossed, exterior label does not. Can someone help me!? Year and collection name would be good, too! Hugs, ya'll!


Dawn, what about the blind embossed label looks fake to you? It looks OK to me. And the rivets have the right embossing, correct? The lining is 100% correct; I have a bag with the same gold dot lining, so that's good, as is the inside label.

I believe it's a large London Coal and it does look correct to me.

I did notice that the label on my London Sawyer (unlined and has the blind embossed label on the side) does have that distinctive slant to the letter "a", but its really hard to fake those rivets. I haven't seen anyone do that yet (yet...).


----------



## marissk

sandmail101 said:


> This one definitely could be an imitation. The exterior looks cheap, and most authentic bags will have stitching around the top of the back, it won't just be glued together.


Wrong...there is an entire collection (London Baylor, London Sawyer, etc) that has no stitching along the top at all. What makes you say the exterior looks cheap?


----------



## Cesley23

Does this Kate Spade posting look legit and authentic?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...368?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20c08ce7f8


----------



## mrsquintanar

good evening,

can someone authenticate this, if its a legit kate spade bag? already placed my bid.

http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300641262875&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:PH:1123


----------



## marissk

Cesley23 said:


> Does this Kate Spade posting look legit and authentic?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...368?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20c08ce7f8


Yes, it's authentic. Note that the colors in the photos are way off; Belize is a pretty light-medium blue.


----------



## marissk

mrsquintanar said:


> good evening,
> 
> can someone authenticate this, if its a legit kate spade bag? already placed my bid.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300641262875&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:PH:1123


Yes, it's authentic. I have this same bag.


----------



## mrsquintanar

marissk said:


> Yes, it's authentic. I have this same bag.



*whew! thank you so much!*


----------



## BeenBurned

mrsquintanar said:


> good evening,
> 
> can someone authenticate this, if its a legit kate spade bag? already placed my bid.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300641262875&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:PH:1123





marissk said:


> Yes, it's authentic. I have this same bag.





mrsquintanar said:


> *whew! thank you so much!*


I recommend you ask the seller for pictures of the actual bag. The pictures aren't all the same bag and I'm not certain that any of her listings use her own pics.


----------



## jcrewaddict883

Hi there anyone know what bag this is and if it looks okay?? Thanks so much! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/110799301028?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19cc2729a4


----------



## Cesley23

Okay just checking because I was looking around at some of the Kate Spade wallets and the hardware looked different. Thank you so much!



marissk said:


> Yes, it's authentic. Note that the colors in the photos are way off; Belize is a pretty light-medium blue.


----------



## Star15Rin

Hi ladies, I received a small Kate Spade bag for Christmas from someone who doesn't know much about bags. I'd love to know if it's authentic and if you happen to know the retail on it that would be great!


----------



## BeenBurned

Star15Rin said:


> Hi ladies, I received a small Kate Spade bag for Christmas from someone who doesn't know much about bags. I'd love to know if it's authentic and if you happen to know the retail on it that would be great!


I'm sorry but it's fake.


----------



## Star15Rin

That's kind of what I figured BeenBurned. Off to the Goodwill pile!


----------



## BeenBurned

Star15Rin said:


> That's kind of what I figured BeenBurned. Off to the Goodwill pile!


Before you donate it, pry off that Kate Spade plaque so the bag will be a generic striped bag. That way, it won't go back into circulation as a "KS" bag.


----------



## Star15Rin

^Good point. Thank you, I've never had a fake before so I wouldn't have thought of that!


----------



## plusfashion

Hi. Is this Kate Spade passport holder authentic?

HERE

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

plusfashion said:


> Hi. Is this Kate Spade passport holder authentic?
> 
> HERE
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, it looks fine.


----------



## plusfashion

BeenBurned said:


> Yes, it looks fine.



Fab. Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

plusfashion said:


> Fab. Thank you!


You're welcome.


----------



## iwasborn2shop

Wow.. i didnt know that kate spade bags have fakes already..


----------



## dcscarves

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
> Thanks!


Hi, can anyone help me with this bag.  The quality is great but there is no exterior label.  Where can I get info on the KS purses that were manufactured w/o an exterior label (if in fact any were manufactured w/o the exterior label).  There is a black tag in the side seam that states "Made in China"".  Please let me know if there are any additional details that you need Thanks for any info.  DC

http://s821.photobucket.com/albums/...=slideshow&track=share_email_album_view_click


Thanks


----------



## rcxoxpk32

likamarie82 said:


> The last picture


that is a really nice bag


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

BeenBurned said:


> I'm sorry but it's fake.


 
Did they happen to say where they bought it?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

dcscarves said:


> Hi, can anyone help me with this bag. The quality is great but there is no exterior label. Where can I get info on the KS purses that were manufactured w/o an exterior label (if in fact any were manufactured w/o the exterior label). There is a black tag in the side seam that states "Made in China"". Please let me know if there are any additional details that you need Thanks for any info. DC
> 
> http://s821.photobucket.com/albums/...=slideshow&track=share_email_album_view_click
> 
> 
> Thanks


 
I don't know the name of this purse or anything, but it IS authentic. The interior label and the metal hardware is all accurate. ks bags are manufactured in China, so that's okay, too.  Here's a site that may help you... http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info. You can look through the "collections" page to see if any were made without an exterior label. I am sure that some of the earliest collections didn't have an exterior label.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yes, this is authentic. It's a multi-color Noel.




jcrewaddict883 said:


> Hi there anyone know what bag this is and if it looks okay?? Thanks so much!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/110799301028?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19cc2729a4


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320826913413?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

What concerns me about this is the heavy white topstitching, the lack of a label inside (these were made in Italy and every authentic one I've seen has a label) and the lack of a leather zipper pull (which every authentic one I've seen has). So...is this fake??


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I would think that this is NOT a genine Hatteras. The huge white single stitch is NOT a part of the Hatteras. Also, if you look at the embossed label, the NEW YORK is not large enough. In plain embossed labels, the N should always be under the T in 'kate,' and the K in 'York' should always be under the A in 'spade.' It also seems a little crooked to me. 
Also, is it made in Italy? I bet it isn't.
AND, what is this shape/style? A Pia??? I don't think I've ever seen a Pia with any type of leather trim. Did the Hatteras even come in a Pia? I don't think so. 


marissk said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/320826913413?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> What concerns me about this is the heavy white topstitching, the lack of a label inside (these were made in Italy and every authentic one I've seen has a label) and the lack of a leather zipper pull (which every authentic one I've seen has). So...is this fake??


----------



## ekky96

Hello, I have browsed quite a bit, mostly the coach and kate spade forums, but first time posting. Please authenticate this goodwill find. Thanks so much! 

https://picasaweb.google.com/picstx/KateSpadeGw?authkey=Gv1sRgCNXcxcem9ITYngE


----------



## BeenBurned

ekky96 said:


> Hello, I have browsed quite a bit, mostly the coach and kate spade forums, but first time posting. Please authenticate this goodwill find. Thanks so much!
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/picstx/KateSpadeGw?authkey=Gv1sRgCNXcxcem9ITYngE


It's authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

marissk said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/320826913413?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> What concerns me about this is the heavy white topstitching, the lack of a label inside (these were made in Italy and every authentic one I've seen has a label) and the lack of a leather zipper pull (which every authentic one I've seen has). So...is this fake??





dawnsfinallywed said:


> I would think that this is NOT a genine Hatteras. The huge white single stitch is NOT a part of the Hatteras. Also, if you look at the embossed label, the NEW YORK is not large enough. In plain embossed labels, the N should always be under the T in 'kate,' and the K in 'York' should always be under the A in 'spade.' It also seems a little crooked to me.
> Also, is it made in Italy? I bet it isn't.
> AND, what is this shape/style? A Pia??? I don't think I've ever seen a Pia with any type of leather trim. Did the Hatteras even come in a Pia? I don't think so.


I'm not as skilled with KS as some of you are but I noticed that the font and spacing on the front imprint are wrong. Especially obvious was the "d" in spade. The serif shouldn't extend across the whole top of the top.


----------



## ekky96

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.




awesome, thanks!!

I could not find it anywhere online though, any idea what the bag is called and how much it would retail at? The made in USA tag means it is 90's or early 2000's right?  Can't believe I got it for $10 at that goodwill . I am totally going to keep the bag!


----------



## marissk

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not as skilled with KS as some of you are but I noticed that the font and spacing on the front imprint are wrong. Especially obvious was the "d" in spade. The serif shouldn't extend across the whole top of the top.


Ah, good catch BB! I was so involved with the topstitching and the lining that I didn't really focus on the label.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

engage757 said:


> If you know anything about these machines, you know that it is damn near impossible for them to be perfect all the time. Even with constant adjustment, tags, labels etc, will never be perfect to a minute of an inch. physically impossible. checking a tag is not the best way to determine authenticity.


 
I have 30 kate spade bags and IF the tags are supposed to be the same, then they ARE the same-- exactly.  Checking KATE SPADE tags is a great way to check authenticity IF you know what to look for.


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *marissk* 

 http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Authentic-KAT...%7E%7E60_3.JPG

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320826913413...84.m1423.l2649

What concerns me about this is the heavy white topstitching, the lack of  a label inside (these were made in Italy and every authentic one I've  seen has a label) and the lack of a leather zipper pull (which every  authentic one I've seen has). So...is this fake??            





engage757 said:


> Oh my God!!!!  That is beautiful!


Sorry but if you think a fake is beautiful, you've come to the wrong place. This site is for those who appreciate authenticity. 


engage757 said:


> If you know anything about these machines, you know that it is damn near impossible for them to be perfect all the time.  Even with constant adjustment, tags, labels etc, will never be perfect to a minute of an inch.  physically impossible.  checking a tag is not the best way to determine authenticity.


Wrong. That's one of the beauties of technology today --- consistency, consistency, consistency.

There was a time many years ago before computers could be programmed and embossed imprints were done by hand with a stamp similar to the old-fashioned date stamps of years gone by. They'd dial the letters or numbers and stamp, and depending on the strength of the person stamping it, the imprint might be deeper or shallower. (Not sure of KS, but this was clearly evident in many of the classic and vintage Coach bags.)

But if a certain font is supposed to be used, that is the font that is used on a particular style bag and there is NO VARIATION.


----------



## jcrewaddict883

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes, this is authentic. It's a multi-color Noel.



thanks!!


----------



## lovebags56

Looks definately real! I have one just like it!


----------



## lovebags56

Looks real to me as I have one just like it


----------



## jlovej

hi please authenticate these bags for me. TIA

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.239822479371821.57145.200622506625152&type=1


----------



## kalurky

hi please authenticate these bags for me. TIA

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...6625152&type=1


----------



## kalurky

i just repost it guys, planning to buy from that seller  thanks


----------



## marissk

jlovej said:


> hi please authenticate these bags for me. TIA
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.239822479371821.57145.200622506625152&type=1


Every one of these bags has something that makes me suspect the are fakes. The plastic on the handles and/or straps, the big bow on the black bag, and the metal label stuck on the "license plate" on the red bag are all highly suspicious. Personally, I wouldn't buy any of them as I suspect they are not authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> Every one of these bags has something that makes me suspect the are fakes. The plastic on the handles and/or straps, the big bow on the black bag, and the metal label stuck on the "license plate" on the red bag are all highly suspicious. Personally, I wouldn't buy any of them as I suspect they are not authentic.


 
I think they ARE authentic. The dot noel engravings on the grommets. And the interiors look right for her newest stuff.


----------



## marissk

It's the metal label stuck on the blank license plate that worries me. I've never seen that done before.


----------



## Morisa

marissk said:


> It's the metal label stuck on the blank license plate that worries me. I've never seen that done before.



You're referring to something like photo 15, right? 

So here are my thoughts (but I admit, I'm no expert):
- photos 1-6 -- what gold coast model is that with the front large pocket?
- photos 7-9 look ok (the gold coast maryanne)
- photos 10-13 (ones with the bow) and 14, 16 and 17 (the quilted with the side pockets)--I've never seen the gold coast line with those designs.  Plus, the metal plate in photo 15 looks fishy because it looks stuck on.  Compare photo 15 to photo 9
- photos 21-23:  the "reverse-taper" of the bag throws me off--i have never seen that in the gold coast line.  The maryanne is narrower at the top than the bottom (see, e.g., photo 7); the helena is more "rectangular," but neither is a reverse taper.  

What model/style is photo 28?


----------



## marissk

Morisa said:


> You're referring to something like photo 15, right?
> 
> So here are my thoughts (but I admit, I'm no expert):
> - photos 1-6 -- what gold coast model is that with the front large pocket?
> - photos 7-9 look ok (the gold coast maryanne)
> - photos 10-13 (ones with the bow) and 14, 16 and 17 (the quilted with the side pockets)--I've never seen the gold coast line with those designs.  Plus, the metal plate in photo 15 looks fishy because it looks stuck on.  Compare photo 15 to photo 9
> - photos 21-23:  the "reverse-taper" of the bag throws me off--i have never seen that in the gold coast line.  The maryanne is narrower at the top than the bottom (see, e.g., photo 7); the helena is more "rectangular," but neither is a reverse taper.
> 
> What model/style is photo 28?


I'm with Moirsa...I have too many questions. 

The bag in photos 1-6 do not have the clear plastic ring behind the metal grommet where the handles attach. Every quilted bag I've seen has those clear plastic rings (as does the gold coast Maryanne in photos 7-9. Also, the label isn't centered on a quilted diamond, as is the case with the Maryanne. That's done intentionally so the label lies flat and attaches properly.

I've also never seen the bag in photos 10-13, 14, 16, and 17; I agree with the label not being correct in photo 15; it's too high and not attached properly. Photo 17 shows the lack of the plastic re-enforcing ring behind the grommet.

The bag listed as a Portola Janine...that pocket in the front is not made properly; it's very crooked. 

While some look OK, my concern is that some of these bags may be factory rejects (quality issues, etc) or factory samples with problems.

As for my comment about plastic-wrapped handles, that is NOT the way bags arrive here. Every handle is hand-wrapped in paper, and the metal chains or buckles are padded with foam, and that is then hand wrapped in paper. I have bought at least 20 of my bags directly from the kate spade website and I have never had handles arrive wrapped in plastic. They are always hand-wrapped in tissue paper.

ETA: All that said, I cannot say that these are NOT authentic; to me, there are too many questions that make me question whether these are completely authentic, first quality, factory-direct to Kate Spade bags.


----------



## kalurky

marissk said:


> Every one of these bags has something that makes me suspect the are fakes. The plastic on the handles and/or straps, the big bow on the black bag, and the metal label stuck on the "license plate" on the red bag are all highly suspicious. Personally, I wouldn't buy any of them as I suspect they are not authentic.


Awwwww too bad, thank you for checking guys!!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> Every one of these bags has something that makes me suspect the are fakes. The plastic on the handles and/or straps, the big bow on the black bag, and the metal label stuck on the "license plate" on the red bag are all highly suspicious. Personally, I wouldn't buy any of them as I suspect they are not authentic.


 
The puffy one with the gold handles IS a Goldcoast Maryanne. THere's one JUST like it on the 'katespade.com' web site. All the "Goldcoast" bags are authentic. 

The aqua-colored mock croc "Jasper" seems to be real, too, as there is a Jasper in another style on the kate spade site. Same sort of interior, zipper-pulls, etc. 

Like Mariss, the only one I see that is suspect is the red with the gold tag on the leather panel. My guess is that it's genuine, though, as why would they try to sneak in one fake in a multitude of authentic? I did ask what the name is of the bag, and I'm interested to see what they tell me. 

I mean, always go with your gut, though.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Also, for the Portola Janine... here's a real one... http://www.katespade.com/designer-h...cgid=kate-spade&q=portola janine&navid=search. 
I do think these are all kate spades. But maybe they're factory rejects, like Marris stated.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I did ask those sellers (Bag Salad on facebook) if these purses were factory overruns. I am the second person to do so on their wall. That was 7 hours ago, and they still haven't answered me. They never answered the other person, either. This makes me believe that they ARE factory rejects...


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I did ask those sellers (Bag Salad on facebook) if these purses were factory overruns. I am the second person to do so on their wall. That was 7 hours ago, and they still haven't answered me. They never answered the other person, either. This makes me believe that they ARE factory rejects...


That was my first instinct. The hand-wrapping of the handles and hardware would happen after inspection. I don't think any of these are counterfeit, but I doubt they are first quality.

Buyer beware! If the price is right, I'll buy factory seconds (otherwise the factory outlet malls would be empty!). That said, I've been to my local kate spade outlet and they told me they do not sell seconds...only overstock and past season stuff.


----------



## BeenBurned

marissk said:


> That was my first instinct. The hand-wrapping of the handles and hardware would happen after inspection. I don't think any of these are counterfeit, but I doubt they are first quality.
> 
> Buyer beware! If the price is right, I'll buy factory seconds (otherwise the factory outlet malls would be empty!).* That said, I've been to my local kate spade outlet and they told me they do not sell seconds...only overstock and past season stuff*.


Mine has damaged items that are final sale. I don't know whether they consider them seconds though. Most of the damage i see is from handling, i.e., scratched leather, broken turnlocks, missing pieces, etc.


----------



## Morisa

marissk said:


> Buyer beware! If the price is right, I'll buy factory seconds (otherwise the factory outlet malls would be empty!). That said, I've been to my local kate spade outlet and they told me they do not sell seconds...only overstock and past season stuff.



Don't forget, outlets also carry the "made for outlets" models/collections  (which, oddly enough, I happen to like better than most other collections.  Wellesley boarskin is awesome!)


----------



## jasminaona

tnx


----------



## ShinyCquin

I ran across this ad on Craigslist (of all places - I was looking for an antique lamp then ventured over to handbags). 

http://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/clo/2762317306.html

I met up with the gal and my gut feeling told me it's a fake. She was upset when I asked how she got it and even more upset when I told her I'd have to pass it up. I knew it was too good to be true to find a Kate Spade for $25. It looked a bit off on the pic, but in person it was even weirder! 

Can y'all tell me if I did the right thing following my gut about it being a fake?


----------



## Morisa

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12084161848...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1434.l2649#ht_529wt_1332

Authentic?  I think it is, EXCEPT, every other wellesley barrett i've seen has a cream/tan interior, not navy.  Also, I'm not sure if it's the case that everything from the wellesley line should have gold letters on the license plate, rather than just the "depressed" letters.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

paranoidpoodle said:


> I ran across this ad on Craigslist (of all places - I was looking for an antique lamp then ventured over to handbags).
> 
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/clo/2762317306.html
> 
> I met up with the gal and my gut feeling told me it's a fake. She was upset when I asked how she got it and even more upset when I told her I'd have to pass it up. I knew it was too good to be true to find a Kate Spade for $25. It looked a bit off on the pic, but in person it was even weirder!
> 
> Can y'all tell me if I did the right thing following my gut about it being a fake?


 
Yes. This is a fake. She only used that 'bow-tie' type of ksny label on one leather collection... the 2000 Spazzolato leather collection. She's never used that tag on an animal print.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Morisa said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/12084161848...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1434.l2649#ht_529wt_1332
> 
> Authentic? I think it is, EXCEPT, every other wellesley barrett i've seen has a cream/tan interior, not navy. Also, I'm not sure if it's the case that everything from the wellesley line should have gold letters on the license plate, rather than just the "depressed" letters.


 

I'd say that this is definitely authentic. Looks good to me...


----------



## ShinyCquin

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes. This is a fake. She only used that 'bow-tie' type of ksny label on one leather collection... the 2000 Spazzolato leather collection. She's never used that tag on an animal print.


 
Thank you! I am glad I didn't buy it! The font on the label just looked off and so did the lining.

Thank you thank you thank you!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I am stumped on this eelskin purse. The interior label looks not-so-good, but everything else looks good. I've never seen this purse before! HELP!


----------



## Morisa

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I am stumped on this eelskin purse. The interior label looks not-so-good, but everything else looks good. I've never seen this purse before! HELP!



EDIT:  Wait!  I think I found the style: Kate Spade Varenne Jocelyn Purse (see http://www.pursepage.com/kate-spade-handbags/kate-spade-varenne-jocelyn-purse.html).  It is eel skin, although that blog posting lists the colors as red and grey.


----------



## marissk

Morisa said:


> EDIT:  Wait!  I think I found the style: Kate Spade Varenne Jocelyn Purse (see http://www.pursepage.com/kate-spade-handbags/kate-spade-varenne-jocelyn-purse.html).  It is eel skin, although that blog posting lists the colors as red and grey.


Someone posted a question on the eBay discussion forums about the kate spade Collect, but no one replied. She posted the item and apparently had a lot of info about the label being authentic, etc. It's an unusual label, but OK.


----------



## Morisa

marissk said:


> Someone posted a question on the eBay discussion forums about the kate spade Collect, but no one replied. She posted the item and apparently had a lot of info about the label being authentic, etc. It's an unusual label, but OK.



That I have no idea.  It seems that the bag came out in 2007 or so; KS had a number of Jocelyn colors/fabrics.  But I haven't seen a photo of the interior of one so I don't know whether they all had "collect" or what.


----------



## marissk

Morisa said:


> That I have no idea.  It seems that the bag came out in 2007 or so; KS had a number of Jocelyn colors/fabrics.  But I haven't seen a photo of the interior of one so I don't know whether they all had "collect" or what.


Here's the bag I mentioned...it's still listed.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...950?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23189154b6


----------



## BeenBurned

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I am stumped on this eelskin purse. The interior label looks not-so-good, but everything else looks good. I've never seen this purse before! HELP!





marissk said:


> Someone posted a question on the eBay discussion forums about the kate spade Collect, but no one replied. She posted the item and apparently had a lot of info about the label being authentic, etc. It's an unusual label, but OK.


I think it's okay too. 

I've seen KS, Gucci and Coach bags where the embossed imprint has gold writing and the ink (or paint or whatever they use) oozes outside of the imprint.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Thanks for all ya'll's help!!!


----------



## benswife2007

Hi
Got this from ebay. Im a lv girl so coukd you help me authenticate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## benswife2007




----------



## benswife2007




----------



## benswife2007




----------



## Morisa

benswife2007 said:


> Hi
> Got this from ebay. Im a lv girl so coukd you help me authenticate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



looks good so far, but can you post a closeup of the license plate on the front of the bag?  also a closeup of the chains on the handle and where they connect to the bag.


----------



## benswife2007

Morisa said:


> looks good so far, but can you post a closeup of the license plate on the front of the bag?  also a closeup of the chains on the handle and where they connect to the bag.



I sure will  my tablet thing is not working so hopefully hubby can fix it when he gets home. the one in the store seemed much soft and supple. Do they have like made for outlet stuff? Or seconds? The seller sold a lot of authentic Kate spade so wondering where they got it all.


----------



## Morisa

benswife2007 said:


> I sure will  my tablet thing is not working so hopefully hubby can fix it when he gets home. the one in the store seemed much soft and supple. Do they have like made for outlet stuff? Or seconds? The seller sold a lot of authentic Kate spade so wondering where they got it all.



Certain lines never make it to the outlets.  I'm assuming the gold coast line (which is what this bag is from) is not one of them, only because it's rather popular and has been selling out via the regular retail channels.  It's also not a "made for outlet" bag either (only certain lines are designated as such, for example, the Wellesley line). 

That being said, if you look at http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...-this-kate-spade-416419-127.html#post20744050 (follow the facebook link to see the photos), you'll see that some of the bags listed there raised some red flags, but were not "obvious" fakes.


----------



## BeenBurned

benswife2007 said:


> Hi
> Got this from ebay. Im a lv girl so coukd you help me authenticate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG][/IMG]





benswife2007 said:


>





benswife2007 said:


>





benswife2007 said:


>


Authentic.


----------



## tatiana6909

hi experts!

any chances this bag is authentic? tia! 

LOW BID!!! AUTHENTIC SPADE KATE ® KS Knightsbridge Helena Tote - Goose

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LOW-BID-AUTH...6?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f12dff1e2


----------



## Morisa

tatiana6909 said:


> hi experts!
> 
> any chances this bag is authentic? tia!
> 
> LOW BID!!! AUTHENTIC SPADE KATE ® KS Knightsbridge Helena Tote - Goose
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LOW-BID-AUTH...6?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f12dff1e2



It looks okay but I would want to see at least a close up of the license plate label on the front, as well as a picture of the bottom of the bag.  But there's nothing glaringly "wrong" about the bag that would make me think it's a fake.


----------



## jambolyn1

Bought this on ebay. Amy chance it's authentic?  I couldn't find any kind of tag inside. Thanks in advance!

Jamie


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

jambolyn1 said:


> Bought this on ebay. Amy chance it's authentic? I couldn't find any kind of tag inside. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Jamie


 
Yes, this looks authentic to me... not sure of the year... could be from a 1999 matte leather collection.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

tatiana6909 said:


> hi experts!
> 
> any chances this bag is authentic? tia!
> 
> LOW BID!!! AUTHENTIC SPADE KATE ® KS Knightsbridge Helena Tote - Goose
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LOW-BID-AUTH...6?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f12dff1e2


 
Everything looks good to me, too. A girl I work with got one of these for Christmas, and it looks just like that. (She was a little dismayed when she sat it on the counter and turned around to see me hugging and petting it! LOL!)


----------



## FutureMrsD

I was told it was a real and expensive Kate Spade bag, please help!


----------



## Morisa

FutureMrsD said:


> I was told it was a real and expensive Kate Spade bag, please help!



There's no link or photos....


----------



## FutureMrsD




----------



## marissk

Sorry...it's a complete fake. I reported this as a fake on eBay. The seller also listed it as leather and it's not...it's vinyl.

You need to contact Customer Support at eBay and open a claim against the seller. eBay will act as a go-between with  you and the seller and the eBay Buyer Protection Plan will protect you.

eBay will require that you provide evidence that it is not authentic. You might want to contact our fearless authenticator dawnsfinallywed here on tPF (via private messsage); she may be able to help you.

ETA: If you listed this bag (instead of bought this bag) on eBay and it was removed, it was removed because it is counterfeit. Sorry.


----------



## Morisa

marissk said:


> Sorry...it's a complete fake. I reported this as a fake on eBay. The seller also listed it as leather and it's not...it's vinyl.
> 
> You need to contact Customer Support at eBay and open a claim against the seller. eBay will act as a go-between with  you and the seller and the eBay Buyer Protection Plan will protect you.
> 
> eBay will require that you provide evidence that it is not authentic. You might want to contact our fearless authenticator dawnsfinallywed here on tPF (via private messsage); she may be able to help you.
> 
> ETA: If you listed this bag (instead of bought this bag) on eBay and it was removed, it was removed because it is counterfeit. Sorry.



Vinyl, huh?  Somehow I find that to be too funny.


----------



## marissk

Morisa said:


> Vinyl, huh?  Somehow I find that to be too funny.


This bag has shown up on eBay a number of times. I've seen sellers list it as "pleather" and "faux leather" but I don't know how anyone would think this is leather.


----------



## Morisa

marissk said:


> This bag has shown up on eBay a number of times. I've seen sellers list it as "pleather" and "faux leather" but I don't know how anyone would think this is leather.



Is it always listed by the same seller?  EBay should seriously just ban sellers that have multiple reports of listing counterfeit items.


----------



## marissk

Morisa said:


> Is it always listed by the same seller?  EBay should seriously just ban sellers that have multiple reports of listing counterfeit items.


No...different sellers. eBay is probably overwhelmed with fakes but we try to get rid of them.


----------



## FroggyFriday

Greetings! I found this one at Goodwill today for $3. It's a nice bag for the price, regardless, but is it real? More detail (including labels) in the links. The handles look weird to me, but I'm a novice here. Thanks in advance for your help!






http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v231/boatchick/KS/CIMG0420.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v231/boatchick/KS/CIMG0418.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v231/boatchick/KS/CIMG0412.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v231/boatchick/KS/CIMG0421.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v231/boatchick/KS/CIMG0424.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v231/boatchick/KS/CIMG0428.jpg


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I messaged this seller and told her that she was selling a fake, too! She knew when she sold it. You should have no trouble getting your money back!



FutureMrsD said:


>


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I think this is a genuine Madras from one of her early collections. See here... http://handbagobsessions.info/plaid. This is Kat's (aka Elviscostellofan's) website, and she can further verify it if she comes in. However, I think it's real! 




FroggyFriday said:


> Greetings! I found this one at Goodwill today for $3. It's a nice bag for the price, regardless, but is it real? More detail (including labels) in the links. The handles look weird to me, but I'm a novice here. Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v231/boatchick/KS/CIMG0420.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v231/boatchick/KS/CIMG0418.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v231/boatchick/KS/CIMG0412.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v231/boatchick/KS/CIMG0421.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v231/boatchick/KS/CIMG0424.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v231/boatchick/KS/CIMG0428.jpg


----------



## FroggyFriday

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I think this is a genuine Madras from one of her early collections. See here... http://handbagobsessions.info/plaid. This is Kat's (aka Elviscostellofan's) website, and she can further verify it if she comes in. However, I think it's real!



Awesome! Thank you for checking it out.


----------



## AJW

I have been looking everywhere for this bag and the outlets do not sell it anymore. Please help me authentic. Is there anything I should ask for before purchasing?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43aca7d0fe#shId


----------



## AJW

AJW said:


> I have been looking everywhere for this bag and the outlets do not sell it anymore. Please help me authentic. Is there anything I should ask for before purchasing?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43aca7d0fe#shId


*authenticate


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I would say that this is 100% authentic. However, I'd ask how they acquired it. For instance, it may come from overseas and be a factory reject. That doesn't mean it's not real, but it may not be of the highest quality. 



AJW said:


> *authenticate


----------



## AJW

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I would say that this is 100% authentic. However, I'd ask how they acquired it. For instance, it may come from overseas and be a factory reject. That doesn't mean it's not real, but it may not be of the highest quality.


Thanks! She did say that she purchased it in the store. I appreciate the help.


----------



## calcsl

likamarie82 said:


> Thanks again!!


I have read that  bags have feet but they are small!


----------



## calcsl

I have read that some bags have feet but they are very small and not on all of them.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Did you want something authenticated? Or was this just a question about feet? 



calcsl said:


> I have read that some bags have feet but they are very small and not on all of them.


----------



## marissk

I listed this (and the same bag by a different seller) in the hall of shame. The seller told me this was purchased by her at Saks a few years ago.






Is it authentic or not???


----------



## bmarie11

hi everybody - could someone pls take a look at this checkbook wallet which appears to be linen instead of the usual nylon - the made in china tag is sown in and the white tag under that has the numbers 0304993 as in some of the authentic bags - thanks !   bobbie


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I think it's fake... and I think it's really the same seller with a different ID. 



marissk said:


> I listed this (and the same bag by a different seller) in the hall of shame. The seller told me this was purchased by her at Saks a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it authentic or not???


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I think it's fake... and I think it's really the same seller with a different ID.


 
I compared the photos of the bag and the print is placed differently. The construction and how unstructured the bag is concerns me. Also, I'd love to see a photo of the interior and the metal feet to be sure. Can you ask her for that??

At least the "Hawaii" bag was removed!


----------



## marissk

marissk said:


> I compared the photos of the bag and the print is placed differently. The construction and how unstructured the bag is concerns me. Also, I'd love to see a photo of the interior and the metal feet to be sure. Can you ask her for that??
> 
> At least the "Hawaii" bag was removed!


 
The seller listed more photos here:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120854815812?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

What concerns me is the protective "feet"; they aren't any style I've seen before. Next is the interior...there's no label and the zipper pull has a sewn piece of fabric, which is also not correct. The overall construction concerns me, but this is going to be hard to call because the seller is adamant that she bought the bag at Saks. Even so, such a low BIN price for an authentic, "rare", bag bought at Saks?? I just don't feel right about this.


----------



## marissk

bmarie11 said:


> hi everybody - could someone pls take a look at this checkbook wallet which appears to be linen instead of the usual nylon - the made in china tag is sown in and the white tag under that has the numbers 0304993 as in some of the authentic bags - thanks ! bobbie


 
Hi Bobbie,

That fabric doesn't look like linen to me, but it does look authentic. The label appears to be correct as does the Made in China and the production number tag.


----------



## bmarie11

marissk said:


> Hi Bobbie,
> 
> That fabric doesn't look like linen to me, but it does look authentic. The label appears to be correct as does the Made in China and the production number tag.




thank you so much - !   i thought so but wasn't sure - your expertise is much appreciated


----------



## jjgvintage

The person I received these 2 Kate Spades from said she figured they're fake but i thought I'd check just to be sure. Please help. TIA


----------



## jjgvintage

Here's the other one -


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Both are fake. kate spade would never glue on a basic, black fabric label to leather. And the first one's label is just... wrong! 



jjgvintage said:


> Here's the other one -


----------



## jjgvintage

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Both are fake. kate spade would never glue on a basic, black fabric label to leather. And the first one's label is just... wrong!


Figured they were fake but a girl can always hope!
thanks so much for looking.  You guys ROCK!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yeah, those labels were just baaaad... lol! Better luck next time! 



jjgvintage said:


> Figured they were fake but a girl can always hope!
> thanks so much for looking. You guys ROCK!!


----------



## namanala

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
> Thanks!


Hello, i am from  Germany andtrying real hard to understand how this works but i cannot figure it out, would you have time to help me please? I am trying to get a LV bag that I bought at ebay for a lot ofmoney, authenticated, however i am not able to post a thread,there is a yellow banner telling me i need to post ten posts and be. A member for five days, well, I have been on for  six days and posted fifteen posts, but still not possible, I send email to the purseforum people but no reply, i would greatly appreciate if you were so kind as to help me


----------



## namanala

bmarie11 said:


> hi everybody - could someone pls take a look at this checkbook wallet which appears to be linen instead of the usual nylon - the made in china tag is sown in and the white tag under that has the numbers 0304993 as in some of the authentic bags - thanks !   bobbie





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
> Thanks!


Hello, i am from  Germany andtrying real hard to understand how this works but i cannot figure it out, would you have time to help me please? I am trying to get a LV bag that I bought at ebay for a lot ofmoney, authenticated, however i am not able to post a thread,there is a yellow banner telling me i need to post ten posts and be. A member for five days, well, I have been on for  six days and posted fifteen posts, but still not possible, I send email to the purseforum people but no reply, i would greatly appreciate if you were so kind as to help me


----------



## marissk

jjgvintage said:


> The person I received these 2 Kate Spades from said she figured they're fake but i thought I'd check just to be sure. Please help. TIA


Not authentic; the label is fake.

ETA: sorry...just noticed that Miss Dawn already replied!


----------



## BeenBurned

namanala said:


> Hello, i am from  Germany andtrying real hard to understand how this works but i cannot figure it out, would you have time to help me please? I am trying to get a LV bag that I bought at ebay for a lot ofmoney, authenticated, however i am not able to post a thread,there is a yellow banner telling me i need to post ten posts and be. A member for five days, well, I have been on for  six days and posted fifteen posts, but still not possible, I send email to the purseforum people but no reply, i would greatly appreciate if you were so kind as to help me


Welcome!

Here's the "authenticate this LV" thread. See post #1 for the required pictures and posting format. http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...-format-post-1-a-723838-177.html#post20966238

You can reply to threads but you just can't start your own thread yet.


----------



## WSHUHDIT

marissk said:


> I listed this (and the same bag by a different seller) in the hall of shame. The seller told me this was purchased by her at Saks a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it authentic or not???



I have asked the moderator of this website twice and on eBay to remove my property off this page/forum/post that you FLAT OUT STOLE. It should of never been posted to this or any website. Please Remove all information pertaining to me, my Purses, my information off of eBay or I will pursue further action. I have told you that I have the invoices stating both bags were purchased at Saks Fifth Avenue. 

By the way, the other bag that I was accused of stealing is a different style, the fabrics do not line up, and OH I have the bag sitting right next to me. So who is wrong here? You may want to check your facts before you accuse people of lying and stealing.

This needs to stop NOW. 

PRIVACY NOTICE:
**Warning** Any person and/or living sole and/or institution and/or Agent and/or Agency of any capacity within a governmental structure including but not limited to the United States Federal Government also using or monitoring/using this website or any of its associated websites, you do NOT have my permission to utilize any of my information nor any of the content contained herein including, but not limited to my photos, contents and/or the comments made about my photo's information or any other "picture" art posted on my profile, auctions, etc. including my posts made in other areas of eBay and the internet. You are hereby notified that you are strictly prohibited from disclosing, copying, distributing, disseminating, or taking any other action against me with regard to this profile, auction and the contents herein. The foregoing prohibitions also apply to your employee(s), agent(s), student(s), volunteer(s) or any personnel under your direction or control. The contents of this page, auction, profile and any other information are private and legally privileged and confidential information, and the violation of my personal privacy is punishable by law. And I WILL prosecute ANY person and/or organization that uses my opinions, responses, or ANYTHING that I have contributed to this website and or other websites, forums, etc. as a tool for disciplinary actions. I WILL NOT allow anyone to infringe upon my rights. This includes all organizations that I currently hold membership. Just because I CHOOSE to be a member of such organizations, does not constitute the constant monitoring and reporting on my actions, names, personal information, responses, opinions, current statuses or ANYTHING that will be used against me in the court of law.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I haven't posted any pictures on this site of your bags. I did make the above comment, but I didn't post any pictures. I CAN comment on another posting. You need to lighten up. I don't even know who you are.  I don't really even know what you're talking about. You really need to "stop accusing people of lying and stealing" yourself.  Please refrain from contacting me again. GO AWAY. 





WSHUHDIT said:


> I have asked the moderator of this website twice and on eBay to remove my property off this page/forum/post that you FLAT OUT STOLE. It should of never been posted to this or any website. Please Remove all information pertaining to me, my Purses, my information off of eBay or I will pursue further action. I have told you that I have the invoices stating both bags were purchased at Saks Fifth Avenue.
> 
> By the way, the other bag that I was accused of stealing is a different style, the fabrics do not line up, and OH I have the bag sitting right next to me. So who is wrong here? You may want to check your facts before you accuse people of lying and stealing.
> 
> This needs to stop NOW.
> 
> PRIVACY NOTICE:
> **Warning** Any person and/or living sole and/or institution and/or Agent and/or Agency of any capacity within a governmental structure including but not limited to the United States Federal Government also using or monitoring/using this website or any of its associated websites, you do NOT have my permission to utilize any of my information nor any of the content contained herein including, but not limited to my photos, contents and/or the comments made about my photo's information or any other "picture" art posted on my profile, auctions, etc. including my posts made in other areas of eBay and the internet. You are hereby notified that you are strictly prohibited from disclosing, copying, distributing, disseminating, or taking any other action against me with regard to this profile, auction and the contents herein. The foregoing prohibitions also apply to your employee(s), agent(s), student(s), volunteer(s) or any personnel under your direction or control. The contents of this page, auction, profile and any other information are private and legally privileged and confidential information, and the violation of my personal privacy is punishable by law. And I WILL prosecute ANY person and/or organization that uses my opinions, responses, or ANYTHING that I have contributed to this website and or other websites, forums, etc. as a tool for disciplinary actions. I WILL NOT allow anyone to infringe upon my rights. This includes all organizations that I currently hold membership. Just because I CHOOSE to be a member of such organizations, does not constitute the constant monitoring and reporting on my actions, names, personal information, responses, opinions, current statuses or ANYTHING that will be used against me in the court of law.


----------



## BeenBurned

WSHUHDIT, 

When you post listings on ebay, they are public domain and are allowed to be posted here. No one is using your images for monetary gain because that is, indeed, considered to be infringement. (Note the correct spelling of "infringement.")

Members here want to be sure they are getting what they pay for and that includes accurately described and labeled items.


----------



## crazybagfan

Hi Expert, please help to authenticate this Kate Spade bag. I've taken a lot of photos by using my Iphone. Please let me know if you need clearer photos. Thanks in advance.

Item: Kate Spade Stevie Classic Noel
Seller: Private Seller
Link: http://s1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee518/kmlovebb/

Thanks again.


----------



## Morisa

BeenBurned said:


> WSHUHDIT,
> 
> When you post listings on ebay, they are public domain and are allowed to be posted here. No one is using your images for monetary gain because that is, indeed, considered to be infringement. (Note the correct spelling of "infringement.")
> 
> Members here want to be sure they are getting what they pay for and that includes accurately described and labeled items.



Moreover, further to BB's comments, hotlinking (which is linking to the images you posted on ebay) is NOT copyright infringement.  The 9th Circuit explicitly ruled on that issue in the case of _Perfect 10, Inc. v. Amazon.com, Inc._, 487 F.3d 701 (9th Cir. 2007).  (from Wikipedia).


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I would say this is absolutely authentic. I see no reason to think otherwise... no areas of concern here! 



crazybagfan said:


> Hi Expert, please help to authenticate this Kate Spade bag. I've taken a lot of photos by using my Iphone. Please let me know if you need clearer photos. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item: Kate Spade Stevie Classic Noel
> Seller: Private Seller
> Link: http://s1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee518/kmlovebb/
> 
> Thanks again.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

You guys are freakin' awesome!!! 



Morisa said:


> Moreover, further to BB's comments, hotlinking (which is linking to the images you posted on ebay) is NOT copyright infringement. The 9th Circuit explicitly ruled on that issue in the case of _Perfect 10, Inc. v. Amazon.com, Inc._, 487 F.3d 701 (9th Cir. 2007). (from Wikipedia).


----------



## crazybagfan

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I would say this is absolutely authentic. I see no reason to think otherwise... no areas of concern here!


 
Thanks


----------



## gordomom

Morisa said:
			
		

> Moreover, further to BB's comments, hotlinking (which is linking to the images you posted on ebay) is NOT copyright infringement.  The 9th Circuit explicitly ruled on that issue in the case of Perfect 10, Inc. v. Amazon.com, Inc., 487 F.3d 701 (9th Cir. 2007).  (from Wikipedia).



Well said, Morisa and BB!  There's a big difference between having someone copy a photo, claiming it as their own, and providing a reference to the source (thus the requested formats).

More power to smart shoppers out there!


----------



## littlerock

WSHUHDIT said:


> I have asked the moderator of this website twice and on eBay to remove my property off this page/forum/post that you FLAT OUT STOLE. It should of never been posted to this or any website. Please Remove all information pertaining to me, my Purses, my information off of eBay or I will pursue further action. I have told you that I have the invoices stating both bags were purchased at Saks Fifth Avenue.
> 
> By the way, the other bag that I was accused of stealing is a different style, the fabrics do not line up, and OH I have the bag sitting right next to me. So who is wrong here? You may want to check your facts before you accuse people of lying and stealing.
> 
> This needs to stop NOW.



I am a moderator here and would like to mention that no rules/ laws have been broken. When you post pictures on ebay, you agree to their terms which allows people to use your pictures on other sites and for authentication purposes. If you would like to prove your items are authentic, you can use one of the sites that charges a small fee to provide a letter of authenticity/ non-authenticity. 

Until then our members, who are quite knowledgeable in the KS department, are free to give opinions on this. It is within the guidelines of this website.


----------



## WSHUHDIT

Please remove.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Could someone tell me what they think about this bag?  I did ask her to send me more pics...  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180816338297&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Could someone tell me what they think about this bag?  I did ask her to send me more pics...  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180816338297&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


I think it's fake. This "half and half" style has shown up before. One thing about authentic embossed logos is that they are easy to spot. No designer wants his/her label to go unnoticed.

The other thing that bothers me is the patent. It looks more vinyl than leather and I'd think that the non-patent leather would be on the bottom as it's more durable.

Without more pics (like of the feet on the bottom), we can't be sure, but my initial gut feel is that it's fake.


----------



## marissk

marissk said:


> I think it's fake. This "half and half" style has shown up before. One thing about authentic embossed logos is that they are easy to spot. No designer wants his/her label to go unnoticed.
> 
> The other thing that bothers me is the patent. It looks more vinyl than leather and I'd think that the non-patent leather would be on the bottom as it's more durable.
> 
> Without more pics (like of the feet on the bottom), we can't be sure, but my initial gut feel is that it's fake.


Oh...one more thing!! Leather straps have some kind of surface mounting; they aren't sewn into seams or have rings that are sewn into a seam. I looked at tons of leather bags on eBay and all have some kind of surface mounting, either sewn or riveted.


----------



## jjgvintage

Hi - Can you help authenticate this bag from a Bonanza booth? Thanks

Item: Kate Spade Black Nylon Classic Messenger Bag 
Listing number: 36974933
Seller: liveluv 
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/liveluv
Comments: 

thanks!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I don't see the specific bag you'd like us to look at...



jjgvintage said:


> Hi - Can you help authenticate this bag from a Bonanza booth? Thanks
> 
> Item: Kate Spade Black Nylon Classic Messenger Bag
> Listing number: 36974933
> Seller: liveluv
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/liveluv
> Comments:
> 
> thanks!!


----------



## marissk

WSHUHDIT said:


> PRIVACY NOTICE:
> **Warning** Any person and/or living sole ...


 
I hadn't seen this earlier but she's going after people and/or fish (but only living sole, not ones that have already been filleted...). Thankfully, I keep flounder in my bathtub and not sole!

I just needed a good laugh!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I don't see the specific bag you'd like us to look at...


 
Dawn, try this...

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Kate-Spade-Black-Nylon-Classic-Messenger-Bag/36974933

I don't know how people take hundreds of pics, but ask for a close-up of the label and it's always blurry!


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...533?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1995f18d

What bothers me is the square metal magnetic clasp, the fact that the square metal magnetic clasp is even there (KS usually uses the snap type clasp). and of course, that blank tab inside.

Since I'm 99% sure it's fake, I wanted others to chime in.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

It it was real, it would be Made in Italy. I think it's a knockoff of the Brighton Beach collection. 




marissk said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...533?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1995f18d
> 
> What bothers me is the square metal magnetic clasp, the fact that the square metal magnetic clasp is even there (KS usually uses the snap type clasp). and of course, that blank tab inside.
> 
> Since I'm 99% sure it's fake, I wanted others to chime in.


----------



## jjgvintage

marissk said:


> Dawn, try this...
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Kate-Spade-Black-Nylon-Classic-Messenger-Bag/36974933
> 
> I don't know how people take hundreds of pics, but ask for a close-up of the label and it's always blurry!


 

I'm so sorry - Marissk is right. This is the bag. What do you think? Thanks!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I think this is genuine. 




marissk said:


> Dawn, try this...
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Kate-Spade-Black-Nylon-Classic-Messenger-Bag/36974933
> 
> I don't know how people take hundreds of pics, but ask for a close-up of the label and it's always blurry!


----------



## jjgvintage

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I think this is genuine.


 

Great!!  Thanks so much.  You guys rock!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It it was real, it would be Made in Italy. I think it's a knockoff of the Brighton Beach collection.


That's what I thought. That blank tab inside is the real clincher, eh??

I shall report it!


----------



## kpy5330

Hello! Can anyone take a look at these and see if they look okay? Also, can anyone tell me what year the black nylon one is from possibly?  Thank you so much!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-KATE-S...H_Handbags&hash=item4843eb4381#ht_2517wt_1042

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Kate-S...WH_Handbags&hash=item27c353a1a4#ht_3791wt_928
The spacing between the p and the a in 'spade' looks odd to me, but then again I'm not an expert or anything so I'm really not sure..


----------



## marissk

kpy5330 said:


> Hello! Can anyone take a look at these and see if they look okay? Also, can anyone tell me what year the black nylon one is from possibly?  Thank you so much!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-KATE-S...H_Handbags&hash=item4843eb4381#ht_2517wt_1042
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Kate-S...WH_Handbags&hash=item27c353a1a4#ht_3791wt_928
> The spacing between the p and the a in 'spade' looks odd to me, but then again I'm not an expert or anything so I'm really not sure..


 
Both are completely authentic. Linda's stuff is *always* authentic and the kind of bags you don't find everywhere. I can't tell you what year it was, but it's more contemporary than it is vintage.


----------



## kpy5330

marissk said:


> Both are completely authentic. Linda's stuff is *always* authentic and the kind of bags you don't find everywhere. I can't tell you what year it was, but it's more contemporary than it is vintage.



Oh okay...thank you so much for your feedback!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Aaaannndd.... just so everyone knows, I am the "kate spade expert" that authenticates all of the ks bags for Linda's Stuff! 




marissk said:


> Both are completely authentic. Linda's stuff is *always* authentic and the kind of bags you don't find everywhere. I can't tell you what year it was, but it's more contemporary than it is vintage.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

The name of that bag is the Annabel Renwick. Not sure of the year, though!




kpy5330 said:


> Hello! Can anyone take a look at these and see if they look okay? Also, can anyone tell me what year the black nylon one is from possibly?  Thank you so much!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-KATE-S...H_Handbags&hash=item4843eb4381#ht_2517wt_1042
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Kate-S...WH_Handbags&hash=item27c353a1a4#ht_3791wt_928
> The spacing between the p and the a in 'spade' looks odd to me, but then again I'm not an expert or anything so I'm really not sure..


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Aaaannndd.... just so everyone knows, I am the "kate spade expert" that authenticates all of the ks bags for Linda's Stuff!


And we're glad you do! As I said, Linda always has great finds and it's comforting to know that Dawn is making sure it's all "the real thing"!!


----------



## ValentineNicole

I am 99.9% sure these are real, as I own 3 other colors of the same bag, but for piece of mind, please help me authenticate these 2 bags. I couldn't get a clear zipper picture, but both zippers are YKK  thanks!!!































AND


----------



## marissk

ValentineNicole said:


> I am 99.9% sure these are real, as I own 3 other colors of the same bag, but for piece of mind, please help me authenticate these 2 bags. I couldn't get a clear zipper picture, but both zippers are YKK  thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND


Well, heck, you can't do much better than that snap embossed with 'kate spade', huh?? That snap was done for a period of time, but you will also see bags without that special snap, so having that snap is a sure sign it's authentic, not having that snap doesn't automatically mean it's not authentic.

There's something I always look for on the Sam bags. On the top seam, just at the corners, you'll see overcast stitches (going vertical) in addition to the ones that are typical seam stitches. These are present on an authentic Sam, but the counterfeiters can't waste the time or effort it takes to duplicate that stitching. Both of these bags have those overcast stitches on the corners...another excellent sign!

Hopefully Dawn will also weigh in (since I have on my training wheels), but these do appear to be authentic.


----------



## ValentineNicole

marissk said:
			
		

> Well, heck, you can't do much better than that snap embossed with 'kate spade', huh?? That snap was done for a period of time, but you will also see bags without that special snap, so having that snap is a sure sign it's authentic, not having that snap doesn't automatically mean it's not authentic.
> 
> There's something I always look for on the Sam bags. On the top seam, just at the corners, you'll see overcast stitches (going vertical) in addition to the ones that are typical seam stitches. These are present on an authentic Sam, but the counterfeiters can't waste the time or effort it takes to duplicate that stitching. Both of these bags have those overcast stitches on the corners...another excellent sign!
> 
> Hopefully Dawn will also weigh in (since I have on my training wheels), but these do appear to be authentic.



Thanks so much, marissk! I really appreciate your help  

Also, the explanation and tips rock! There was 1 other than I wasn't 100% sure on, so I didn't buy it. It was a different style that I'm not familiar with. Now I'll go back and check it out!


----------



## kateincali

marissk said:


> Both are completely authentic. *Linda's stuff is *always* authentic* and the kind of bags you don't find everywhere. I can't tell you what year it was, but it's more contemporary than it is vintage.





kpy5330 said:


> Oh okay...thank you so much for your feedback!


I don't want to go too off-topic here, but that unfortunately isn't true. The seller is reputable but fake items do slip through (recently several fake MJ bags were listed), which is to be expected IMO with that volume of listings, as no one's perfect. If you question a bag, _always_ double-check whether the seller has 5 feedback or 250,000. Never assume someone else has done their homework


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I don't know about MJ bags, but I KNOW the kate spades are always authentic on Linda's Stuff. I'd stake my reputation on it. 




faith_ann said:


> I don't want to go too off-topic here, but that unfortunately isn't true. The seller is reputable but fake items do slip through (recently several fake MJ bags were listed), which is to be expected IMO with that volume of listings, as no one's perfect. If you question a bag, _always_ double-check whether the seller has 5 feedback or 250,000. Never assume someone else has done their homework


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

These all look great. I don't see anything that sets off warning bells here! 



ValentineNicole said:


> I am 99.9% sure these are real, as I own 3 other colors of the same bag, but for piece of mind, please help me authenticate these 2 bags. I couldn't get a clear zipper picture, but both zippers are YKK  thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND


----------



## ValentineNicole

dawnsfinallywed said:
			
		

> These all look great. I don't see anything that sets off warning bells here!



Thanks so much!!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Does anyone know the year of this authentic kate spade? LOVE it, but seller won't let me bid!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Does anyone know the year of this authentic kate spade? LOVE it, but seller won't let me bid!


This is supposed to be a "decade" bag, which would make it circa 2002-2003. But there is still something that bugs me about it. First, I would like to see the label. It's likely authentic, but the label would tell a lot. Second, the little "flare" on one of the rounded corners of those squares doesn't look right to me. Maybe if there were more scribbling on the photo, we wouldn't be able to authenticate it at all.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I don't know about MJ bags, but I KNOW the kate spades are always authentic on Linda's Stuff. I'd stake my reputation on it.


I should have been more clear, but I was talking about her kate spade listings. I've never seen her list a fake KS, thanks to Dawn!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yeah, I don't do any other brand. I don't know anything about any other designer! 



marissk said:


> I should have been more clear, but I was talking about her kate spade listings. I've never seen her list a fake KS, thanks to Dawn!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

It's authentic. The other pictures on her eBay listing show that it IS real. See it at http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-R...839?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c23c0cb6f. I just didn't know what the year was, but 2002 makes sense, of course. 



marissk said:


> This is supposed to be a "decade" bag, which would make it circa 2002-2003. But there is still something that bugs me about it. First, I would like to see the label. It's likely authentic, but the label would tell a lot. Second, the little "flare" on one of the rounded corners of those squares doesn't look right to me. Maybe if there were more scribbling on the photo, we wouldn't be able to authenticate it at all.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It's authentic. The other pictures on her eBay listing show that it IS real. See it at http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-R...839?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c23c0cb6f. I just didn't know what the year was, but 2002 makes sense, of course.


I checked Kat's site...she says Summer-Fall 2003.


----------



## BeenBurned

marissk said:


> Both are completely authentic. Linda's stuff is *always* authentic and the kind of bags you don't find everywhere. I can't tell you what year it was, but it's more contemporary than it is vintage.





dawnsfinallywed said:


> Aaaannndd.... just so everyone knows, I am the "kate spade expert" that authenticates all of the ks bags for Linda's Stuff!


I'm glad to hear that her KS stuff is authenticated. If you search tPF and/or google the ebay boards, Linda has listed and/or sold fakes of nearly every brand over the years. Whether she has always authenticated Kate Spade or not, I don't know but if so, it's the only brand she's done it with. Although her listings have stated that all items are authenticated before listing, some of the fakes (LV, Coach, Dooney, and Chanel) have been really obvious fakes. 

Sorry for the hijack but just wanted to comment that every seller is capable of mistakes and items should be authenticated.


----------



## kpy5330

dawnsfinallywed said:


> The name of that bag is the Annabel Renwick. Not sure of the year, though!



Thank you! Now I know what to search for instead of something along the lines of striped red and pink bag lol



dawnsfinallywed said:


> I don't know about MJ bags, but I KNOW the kate spades are always authentic on Linda's Stuff. I'd stake my reputation on it.





faith_ann said:


> I don't want to go too off-topic here, but that unfortunately isn't true. The seller is reputable but fake items do slip through (recently several fake MJ bags were listed), which is to be expected IMO with that volume of listings, as no one's perfect. If you question a bag, _always_ double-check whether the seller has 5 feedback or 250,000. Never assume someone else has done their homework





BeenBurned said:


> I'm glad to hear that her KS stuff is authenticated. If you search tPF and/or google the ebay boards, Linda has listed and/or sold fakes of nearly every brand over the years. Whether she has always authenticated Kate Spade or not, I don't know but if so, it's the only brand she's done it with. Although her listings have stated that all items are authenticated before listing, some of the fakes (LV, Coach, Dooney, and Chanel) have been really obvious fakes.
> 
> Sorry for the hijack but just wanted to comment that every seller is capable of mistakes and items should be authenticated.





Thanks so much for the opinions and advice everyone! I just recently fell very much in love with Kate Spade and yeah, picking up new info and so on every day!


----------



## isabellam

Hello,
Could someone please authenticate this bag?

item:  Kate Spade Gold Coast Maryanne Quilted Cashew Leather Satchel Bag #KS-01
seller:www.handbag 
item id#: 390390763552  ebay
link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...552?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae51a5020

It looks fine to my eye, but the stitching seems to be a darker color than I've seen on other cashew Maryannes, so I am a bit concerned.  Plus the seller is in HK, which makes me wonder....

Any advice on the bag and/or seller would be appreciated.


----------



## marissk

isabellam said:


> Hello,
> Could someone please authenticate this bag?
> 
> item:  Kate Spade Gold Coast Maryanne Quilted Cashew Leather Satchel Bag #KS-01
> seller:www.handbag
> item id#: 390390763552  ebay
> link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...552?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae51a5020
> 
> It looks fine to my eye, but the stitching seems to be a darker color than I've seen on other cashew Maryannes, so I am a bit concerned.  Plus the seller is in HK, which makes me wonder....
> 
> Any advice on the bag and/or seller would be appreciated.


I compared it to my own Gold Coast Maryanne in scarlet and the only difference I saw was the inside label. Mine has the new gold "Spade" instead of the leather around the zipper pocket with the gold embossed label. That could be just a difference in the time period when the bag was made. The inside label on the seller's bag is correctly made, when compared to other bags with that style of label. I'm not exactly positive when the cashew color was made and when kate spade switched to that gold "Spade" as the inside label.

I would also have concerns with a seller in Hong Kong because in the past, we have seen overseas sellers listing what we suspect to be second quality bags or bags that for some reason didn't make it to the US. Given that Kate Spade has only one non-US store (in London), I'm not sure how people in Hong Kong or elsewhere in the Pacific rim get these quantity of bags that are destined for the US. The seller's feedback, however, is excellent, so I'm less concerned about authenticity than I am whether it's first quality.


----------



## isabellam

marissk said:


> I compared it to my own Gold Coast Maryanne in scarlet and the only difference I saw was the inside label. Mine has the new gold "Spade" instead of the leather around the zipper pocket with the gold embossed label. That could be just a difference in the time period when the bag was made. The inside label on the seller's bag is correctly made, when compared to other bags with that style of label. I'm not exactly positive when the cashew color was made and when kate spade switched to that gold "Spade" as the inside label.
> 
> I would also have concerns with a seller in Hong Kong because in the past, we have seen overseas sellers listing what we suspect to be second quality bags or bags that for some reason didn't make it to the US. Given that Kate Spade has only one non-US store (in London), I'm not sure how people in Hong Kong or elsewhere in the Pacific rim get these quantity of bags that are destined for the US. The seller's feedback, however, is excellent, so I'm less concerned about authenticity than I am whether it's first quality.


 

thank you MarissK, for taking the time to check out your bag and compare with the listing.  I'm nervous, but the price is so good.  I'm not sure what to do....


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I actually just started authenticating her bags a little over a year ago. If they had one person who would advise them on a particular brand, they may offer that person the same gig they offered me. I got the job when I had contacted them via ebay regarding 2 fake kates. After the second time, they asked if I'd like to authenticate her purses. It's really a cool, fun part time job! 




BeenBurned said:


> I'm glad to hear that her KS stuff is authenticated. If you search tPF and/or google the ebay boards, Linda has listed and/or sold fakes of nearly every brand over the years. Whether she has always authenticated Kate Spade or not, I don't know but if so, it's the only brand she's done it with. Although her listings have stated that all items are authenticated before listing, some of the fakes (LV, Coach, Dooney, and Chanel) have been really obvious fakes.
> 
> Sorry for the hijack but just wanted to comment that every seller is capable of mistakes and items should be authenticated.


----------



## ballet_russe

marissk said:


> Given that Kate Spade has only one non-US store (in London), I'm not sure how people in Hong Kong or elsewhere in the Pacific rim get these quantity of bags that are destined for the US.



Kate Spade bags are sold at fine department stores all over Asia. There is also an outlet in Hong Kong, at CityGate outlet mall.
http://www.katespade.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-Kate-Site/default/Stores-Find


----------



## Ria Aman

Hi
Please authenticate this bag, thank you.

item: KATE SPADE Black Nylon Canvas Signature Monogram Dot Noel Tote Shoulder Handbag
seller:  linda*s***stuff  
item id#: 380409721991
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...991?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item58922fb487


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I am the "kate spade expert" that authenticates Linda's Stuff's kate spade purses. So, yes, I stand behind my original assertion that this is a genuine Dot Noel.  



Ria Aman said:


> Hi
> Please authenticate this bag, thank you.
> 
> item: KATE SPADE Black Nylon Canvas Signature Monogram Dot Noel Tote Shoulder Handbag
> seller: linda*s***stuff
> item id#: 380409721991
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...991?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item58922fb487


----------



## Ria Aman

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I am the "kate spade expert" that authenticates Linda's Stuff's kate spade purses. So, yes, I stand behind my original assertion that this is a genuine Dot Noel.


 Thanks alot....


----------



## xbwoman

Hi,

Please authenticate these 2 bags, thank you!

item: KATE SPADE SMALL PINK OLIVER SATCHEL-NWT-MSRP $295.00
seller: noseforfashion2009 
item id#: 250975436450
link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/250975436450?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


item: Kate Spade Pale bowling bag pink purse
seller: highfieldsfarmnc 
item id#: 190633232236
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190633232236?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Both are genuine. 



xbwoman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please authenticate these 2 bags, thank you!
> 
> item: KATE SPADE SMALL PINK OLIVER SATCHEL-NWT-MSRP $295.00
> seller: noseforfashion2009
> item id#: 250975436450
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/250975436450?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> item: Kate Spade Pale bowling bag pink purse
> seller: highfieldsfarmnc
> item id#: 190633232236
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190633232236?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## xbwoman

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Both are genuine.



Thanks! Do you know which years did those 2 bags were made?


----------



## isabellam

ballet_russe said:


> Kate Spade bags are sold at fine department stores all over Asia. There is also an outlet in Hong Kong, at CityGate outlet mall.
> http://www.katespade.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-Kate-Site/default/Stores-Find


 

thank you for mentioning that.  that bit of info gives me a bit more confidence for that auction.


----------



## Morisa

marissk said:


> I compared it to my own Gold Coast Maryanne in scarlet and the only difference I saw was the inside label. Mine has the new gold "Spade" instead of the leather around the zipper pocket with the gold embossed label. That could be just a difference in the time period when the bag was made. The inside label on the seller's bag is correctly made, when compared to other bags with that style of label. I'm not exactly positive when the cashew color was made and when kate spade switched to that gold "Spade" as the inside label.
> 
> I would also have concerns with a seller in Hong Kong because in the past, we have seen overseas sellers listing what we suspect to be second quality bags or bags that for some reason didn't make it to the US. Given that Kate Spade has only one non-US store (in London), I'm not sure how people in Hong Kong or elsewhere in the Pacific rim get these quantity of bags that are destined for the US. The seller's feedback, however, is excellent, so I'm less concerned about authenticity than I am whether it's first quality.



I think the interior label is okay.  It matches what Endless shows as the interior label on the cashew colored bags (which are 20% off right now, FYI): http://www.endless.com/dp/B004MUKQD...e=395033&linkCode=asn&creativeASIN=B004MUKQDA 

The stitch thread color looks a little off (too dark) in the photos, but that might be because of the lighting?  Compare it with the stock photos from Zappos: http://couture.zappos.com/kate-spade-new-york-gold-coast-shimmer-maryanne-cashew


----------



## Teju

Hi! Please authenticate this bag:

Kate Spade New York gold coast maryanne quilted leather Handbag Pre-owned


http://www.ebay.com/itm/260955006952?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649 

Top-rated seller program
Member id 123rattana-2009 
100% Positive feedback

That picture at the end bothers me a bit, someone took a black marker and wrote on the purse lining. I asked the seller and he said it was because retailers in Arizona normally do this. Doesn't that sound odd to you? I would never spend $500 for a brand new bag and allow the salesperson to scribble big black numbers on the inside. I sure could use your expert opinion. Thanks!


----------



## Morisa

Just as an FYI for those of you looking for the cashew-colored quilted maryanne, Saks has it for $333 now (and you can take an extra 10% off if you sign up for their mailing list): http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...Spade+New+York&N=1553+306418110&bmUID=jm1z7VZ


----------



## marissk

Teju said:


> Hi! Please authenticate this bag:
> 
> Kate Spade New York gold coast maryanne quilted leather Handbag Pre-owned
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/260955006952?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Top-rated seller program
> Member id 123rattana-2009
> 100% Positive feedback
> 
> That picture at the end bothers me a bit, someone took a black marker and wrote on the purse lining. I asked the seller and he said it was because retailers in Arizona normally do this. Doesn't that sound odd to you? I would never spend $500 for a brand new bag and allow the salesperson to scribble big black numbers on the inside. I sure could use your expert opinion. Thanks!


I'd lauch someone into orbit if they wrote on the inside of my bag! Even the outlet stores don't do that.

I'm also a bit concerned about the damage to the corners. Whilst you could touch that up easily (shoecaresupplies.com has the best polishes!), why spend that kind of $$ for something that someone didn't care for very well. 

I think the numbers are an indication this was part of a sample sale. I've seen other bags marked in such a manner. Hopefully, Miss Dawn will give her opinion of those marks, but they wouldn't come from a retailer. It is, however, authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

marissk said:


> I'd lauch someone into orbit if they wrote on the inside of my bag! Even the outlet stores don't do that.
> 
> I'm also a bit concerned about the damage to the corners. Whilst you could touch that up easily (shoecaresupplies.com has the best polishes!), why spend that kind of $$ for something that someone didn't care for very well.
> 
> I think the numbers are an indication this was part of a sample sale. I've seen other bags marked in such a manner. Hopefully, Miss Dawn will give her opinion of those marks, but they wouldn't come from a retailer. It is, however, authentic.


I believe that Last Call writes on the bag that way. It's their way of protecting themselves against ticket switchers and ticket pullers, IYKWIM.


----------



## Teju

Morisa said:


> Just as an FYI for those of you looking for the cashew-colored quilted maryanne, Saks has it for $333 now (and you can take an extra 10% off if you sign up for their mailing list): http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...Spade+New+York&N=1553+306418110&bmUID=jm1z7VZ



I just ordered one from Endless taking advantage of their 20% off and no shipping charges. The offer expired yesterday, so I had to make up my mind quickly. Compared to the sale at Saks, I spent about $50 more.


----------



## Teju

marissk said:


> I'd lauch someone into orbit if they wrote on the inside of my bag! Even the outlet stores don't do that.
> 
> I'm also a bit concerned about the damage to the corners. Whilst you could touch that up easily (shoecaresupplies.com has the best polishes!), why spend that kind of $$ for something that someone didn't care for very well.
> 
> I think the numbers are an indication this was part of a sample sale. I've seen other bags marked in such a manner. Hopefully, Miss Dawn will give her opinion of those marks, but they wouldn't come from a retailer. It is, however, authentic.


 
Thank you! That's exactly what I was thinking. The seller wasn't very honest. I asked him point blank if he got it from a discount chain and he said no. After that, I felt I couldn't trust him, and also, I didn't like the scuff marks in the bottom. That bag wasn't treated well by its owner.


----------



## Teju

BeenBurned said:


> I believe that Last Call writes on the bag that way. It's their way of protecting themselves against ticket switchers and ticket pullers, IYKWIM.



This is exactly what I suspected, this makes perfect sense. I didn't know Last Call did that, what a way to ruin a bag! Even if it's on the inside, it's a crime.


----------



## marissk

BeenBurned said:


> I believe that Last Call writes on the bag that way. It's their way of protecting themselves against ticket switchers and ticket pullers, IYKWIM.


Wow! Didn't know that! At least it's on the inside of the pocket, but still...ICK! It's even more sad that they have people who switch tickets. Thieves!


----------



## ablueteacup

Hi ladies, could you please help me authenticate this Kate Spade Essex Scout (small) bag in Caribbean Blue? I bought it a while ago from eBay but still have some nagging doubts.
Thanks so much - really appreciate the wealth of knowledge here!
Please let me know if you need more / clearer photos, this is my first time posting.


----------



## Morisa

ablueteacup said:


> Hi ladies, could you please help me authenticate this Kate Spade Essex Scout (small) bag in Caribbean Blue? I bought it a while ago from eBay but still have some nagging doubts.
> Thanks so much - really appreciate the wealth of knowledge here!
> Please let me know if you need more / clearer photos, this is my first time posting.


 
if you are worried about the authenticity of the bag due to the fact the interior is unlined, that's actually how it's supposed to be.  What raises red flags to you?


----------



## gordomom

ablueteacup said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, could you please help me authenticate this Kate Spade Essex Scout (small) bag in Caribbean Blue? I bought it a while ago from eBay but still have some nagging doubts.
> Thanks so much - really appreciate the wealth of knowledge here!
> Please let me know if you need more / clearer photos, this is my first time posting.



Hi - I'm not an expert, but I just received the ones I ordered for my mom and sis.  Overall they match up.  The only difference I see is the logo patch on the inside pocket.  The ones I ordered had the gold Spade emblem.  However, I think in one of the recent posts, someone commented that they switched over to using the Spade emblem from the leather patch.

Hope it's real - great color!!


----------



## marissk

ablueteacup said:


> Hi ladies, could you please help me authenticate this Kate Spade Essex Scout (small) bag in Caribbean Blue? I bought it a while ago from eBay but still have some nagging doubts.
> Thanks so much - really appreciate the wealth of knowledge here!
> Please let me know if you need more / clearer photos, this is my first time posting.


It's absolutely authentic. I compared it to my own Essex Scout (in the same color) and it's correct.

Counterfeiters haven't tried reproducing anything other than horrible ugly bags with bows stuck to them. I've yet to see any kind of counterfeit to complete with the Essex Scout.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yes! This is a great, authentic bag! It's beautiful! 




marissk said:


> It's absolutely authentic. I compared it to my own Essex Scout (in the same color) and it's correct.
> 
> Counterfeiters haven't tried reproducing anything other than horrible ugly bags with bows stuck to them. I've yet to see any kind of counterfeit to complete with the Essex Scout.


----------



## ablueteacup

Thank you so much everyone! I was a bit unsure because of the lack of lining, but am super reassured after hearing all your comments.
And yes, I love the color! Had a hard time deciding between caribbean blue and pink but this won out in the end.


----------



## xbwoman

Hi all, would you please help me authenticate this Kate Spade satchel? Thanks in advance!

Item: Kate Spade Maroon satchel. Huge bag! Beautiful shade! Great condition!
Item number: 190641616791
Seller: highfieldsfarmnc

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/19064161679...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_737wt_1270


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I would say it's genuine. You rarely see a fake with those 'dot noel' grommets. However, I would need to see the interior. 




xbwoman said:


> Hi all, would you please help me authenticate this Kate
> 
> Spade satchel? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Kate Spade Maroon satchel. Huge bag! Beautiful shade! Great condition!
> Item number: 190641616791
> Seller: highfieldsfarmnc
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/19064161679...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_737wt_1270


----------



## stellabebs

Can someone help me authenticate this kate spade raimy backpack? I'm new to this handbag craze (:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Kate-Sp...A%2BFICS%2BUFI&otn=21&pmod=220946090218&ps=54


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I would say it's genuine. You rarely see a fake with those 'dot noel' grommets. However, I would need to see the interior.


I've yet to see the counterfeiters do anything close to replicating this bag. The embossed hardware is correct and isn't imitated by the counterfeiters. But a view of the interior would be nice, as Dawn says.


----------



## marissk

stellabebs said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this kate spade raimy backpack? I'm new to this handbag craze (:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Kate-Sp...A%2BFICS%2BUFI&otn=21&pmod=220946090218&ps=54


It's authentic; the "license plate" appears just as it should as does the other hardware and the interior.


----------



## aenos




----------



## aenos

Hello all,

Please help me authenticate these Kate Spade Shoes


----------



## marissk

I can't imagine that Kate Spade shoes are of the price range that would make it profitable to counterfeit them. I don't think I've ever seen the authenticity of a pair of KS shoes questioned.


----------



## Morisa

marissk said:


> I can't imagine that Kate Spade shoes are of the price range that would make it profitable to counterfeit them. I don't think I've ever seen the authenticity of a pair of KS shoes questioned.



Agreed.  I have, however, heard that KS shoes (and clothing) tend to run large, so if you are bidding on an item, make sure to check whether there is a return policy.


----------



## aenos

Great! Thank you. I found them at an estate sale for $10 so I wasn't sure if the seller knew the value of these shoes originally or was just selling a knock off!

Do either of you guys know the style name of these shoes?


----------



## Morisa

aenos said:


> Great! Thank you. I found them at an estate sale for $10 so I wasn't sure if the seller knew the value of these shoes originally or was just selling a knock off!
> 
> Do either of you guys know the style name of these shoes?



I don't know the name/style, but you may have more luck if you post your question in the forum dedicated to shoes:  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/


----------



## marissk

Sure wish I could see the inside tag...

I think this isn't authentic; what say you??

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...028?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc2c6e764


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I have a genuine ks nylon with that gold, flappy tag, but the interior is solid black, and has the small, square dot noel feet... I'm at a loss on this bag.



marissk said:


> Sure wish I could see the inside tag...
> 
> I think this isn't authentic; what say you??
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...028?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc2c6e764


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I have a genuine ks nylon with that gold, flappy tag, but the interior is solid black, and has the small, square dot noel feet... I'm at a loss on this bag.


What about this flappy one?? The zipper pull is entirely wrong, so I'm more inclined to pull the "fake" trigger on this one...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150766626357?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## marissk

marissk said:


> What about this flappy one?? The zipper pull is entirely wrong, so I'm more inclined to pull the "fake" trigger on this one...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/150766626357?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


This one is identical to my flappy tag bag (I like that...has a ring to it!)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...793?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item519ddbec69


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I have a genuine ks nylon with that gold, flappy tag, but the interior is solid black, and has the small, square dot noel feet... I'm at a loss on this bag.


I'm pretty convinced this is fake. That black tab inside appears to be sewn across the top only and appears to be blank. Also, the lining is wrong for a flappy tab bag. The zipper pull isn't correct; it should be leather. And the pleated cell phone pocket inside is rarely done by KS.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I think this one is fake, too. 



marissk said:


> What about this flappy one?? The zipper pull is entirely wrong, so I'm more inclined to pull the "fake" trigger on this one...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/150766626357?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

This is definitely a fake. A pic of the interior is posted and it has that blank "top-side-only-sewn-down" "leather" tag in it. 



marissk said:


> Sure wish I could see the inside tag...
> 
> I think this isn't authentic; what say you??
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...028?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc2c6e764


----------



## Sunshine555

Hi ! Can you please help me authenticate this bag ? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENT...907?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a70cafefb

Thanks !!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

It is absolutely authentic. I even had it saved in my watch list! 



Sunshine555 said:


> Hi ! Can you please help me authenticate this bag ?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENT...907?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a70cafefb
> 
> Thanks !!!


----------



## vyphi0725

Good morning!

Please help me to authenticate this Louis Vuitton Damier Trevi PM hand bag?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/230750296720

Many Thanz


----------



## Sunshine555

thank you very much !!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

You have to post this in the Louis Vuitton forum!


vyphi0725 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this Louis Vuitton Damier Trevi PM hand bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/230750296720
> 
> Many Thanz


----------



## BeenBurned

vyphi0725 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this Louis Vuitton Damier Trevi PM hand bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/230750296720
> 
> Many Thanz





dawnsfinallywed said:


> You have to post this in the Louis Vuitton forum!


Here's the link. Refer to post #1 for the required pictures and posting format: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...ead-rules-use-format-post-1-a-723838-357.html


----------



## Dylan_Campbell

Authenticate this please.. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150767137894...#ht_540wt_1219

And this.. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/190645659864...#ht_918wt_1219

+ Im a 36 in nearly all my jeans but i measure my waist and it says 40 inches :S what belt size would i need?


----------



## marissk

Dylan_Campbell said:


> Authenticate this please..
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/150767137894...#ht_540wt_1219
> 
> And this..
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/190645659864...#ht_918wt_1219
> 
> + Im a 36 in nearly all my jeans but i measure my waist and it says 40 inches :S what belt size would i need?


Both are counterfeit and both have been removed.


----------



## BeenBurned

Dylan_Campbell said:


> Authenticate this please..
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/150767137894
> 
> And this..
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/190645659864
> 
> + Im a 36 in nearly all my jeans but i measure my waist and it says 40 inches :S what belt size would i need?





marissk said:


> Both are counterfeit and both have been removed.


That's incorrect. The links didn't work properly. Both lisitngs are still there. (I fixed the links.)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150767137894

http://www.ebay.com/itm/190645659864

But those are Hermes belts and you need to post the question in the Hermes subforum: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...arf-rtw-please-read-rules-use-412023-503.html


----------



## marissk

BeenBurned said:


> That's incorrect. The links didn't work properly. Both lisitngs are still there. (I fixed the links.)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/150767137894
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/190645659864
> 
> But those are Hermes belts and you need to post the question in the Hermes subforum: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...arf-rtw-please-read-rules-use-412023-503.html


Oh bother!! Thanks for straightening that out! I said they were not authentic because of the eBay "this was removed" message.

Thanks, BB!


----------



## BeenBurned

marissk said:


> Oh bother!! Thanks for straightening that out! I said they were not authentic because of the eBay "this was removed" message.
> 
> Thanks, BB!


It wasn't a real "removed" message. When a listing is removed, the item number is between the parentheses, as in (1234567890). In the links above, the parentheses were empty and showed as (). You can see the item number in the URL but it's not displaying on the page. 

See the difference. The top one was a removed listing. The bottom is a link glitch as above:


----------



## marissk

BeenBurned said:


> It wasn't a real "removed" message. When a listing is removed, the item number is between the parentheses, as in (1234567890). In the links above, the parentheses were empty and showed as (). You can see the item number in the URL but it's not displaying on the page.
> 
> See the difference. The top one was a removed listing. The bottom is a link glitch as above:


Ah!! You're right!! I guess I've "been burned" by not looking to carefully! Thanks for the hot tip!


----------



## ValentineNicole

I've never seen a bag like this, so please help me authenticate this one! Thanks in advance 
 The pictures came out awful, so let me know if I need to retake any  the zipper reads YKK.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Valentine, was this made in Italy?


----------



## ValentineNicole

dawnsfinallywed said:
			
		

> Valentine, was this made in Italy?



Hmmm... Now that you mention it, I actually don't remember seeing a made in tag! Of course, I could be mistaken; I will need to check when I get home tonight


----------



## xbwoman

Hi, please authenticate this, thanks!

Item: Pink kate spade Handbag * Authentic  Bright Pink Kate Spade Handbag * perfect for spring!
Item number: 110832618275
Seller: kmaxwell160 ( 0 )

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/11083261827...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1287


----------



## marissk

I'll yield to Dawn's expertise, but this one has a few "red lights" for me. First is the label. The letters don't all seem to sit on the imaginary line at the same level. Also, the 's' and 'p' seem too close together, something Kat cautions us about. Next is the zipper. On my piped linen basket, the zipper is black, but the slider is silver tone and the zipper pull is leather. The snap on my bag has no engraving on it at all. And of course, the red leather "Made in Italy" isn't shown; it should be sewn centered under that zipper. Also, my bag is stitched inside in white thread, not red.

Granted this bag isn't a basket, but the finishing on my basket is impeccable, especially around where the flap is sewn and around the zipper.

How far off am I?? I can post photos of my basket if you want to compare.

Maris


----------



## marissk

xbwoman said:


> Hi, please authenticate this, thanks!
> 
> Item: Pink kate spade Handbag * Authentic  Bright Pink Kate Spade Handbag * perfect for spring!
> Item number: 110832618275
> Seller: kmaxwell160 ( 0 )
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/11083261827...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1287


That's an authentic bag. Some things you should look for in this bag, which I believe is a Tarrytown Quinn in boarskin with a dot Noel lining, are easy to spot. First, on the top of the bag, where the seams come together, notice that they are reinforced with a little tab of leather that is carefully stitches. That's a feature on every Quinn. Next is that the inside leather around the zipper has an integrated gold-embossed label...that's also a sign of an authentic bag.

If that goes for $50, someone is gonna get a BARGAIN!! It listed for probably $375.


----------



## xbwoman

marissk said:


> That's an authentic bag. Some things you should look for in this bag, which I believe is a Tarrytown Quinn in boarskin with a dot Noel lining, are easy to spot. First, on the top of the bag, where the seams come together, notice that they are reinforced with a little tab of leather that is carefully stitches. That's a feature on every Quinn. Next is that the inside leather around the zipper has an integrated gold-embossed label...that's also a sign of an authentic bag.
> 
> If that goes for $50, someone is gonna get a BARGAIN!! It listed for probably $375.



Thanks *marissk* so much!


----------



## ValentineNicole

marissk said:
			
		

> I'll yield to Dawn's expertise, but this one has a few "red lights" for me. First is the label. The letters don't all seem to sit on the imaginary line at the same level. Also, the 's' and 'p' seem too close together, something Kat cautions us about. Next is the zipper. On my piped linen basket, the zipper is black, but the slider is silver tone and the zipper pull is leather. The snap on my bag has no engraving on it at all. And of course, the red leather "Made in Italy" isn't shown; it should be sewn centered under that zipper. Also, my bag is stitched inside in white thread, not red.
> 
> Granted this bag isn't a basket, but the finishing on my basket is impeccable, especially around where the flap is sewn and around the zipper.
> 
> How far off am I?? I can post photos of my basket if you want to compare.
> 
> Maris



Thanks marissk  I think I'll exchange it today just in case!


----------



## aenos

Hello again,

I am wondering if this Ralph Lauren bag is authentic. I bought it at a thrift store. It feels and looks real but again, I don't really know for sure.

http://s1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd436/autumnenos/RL Bag/


Thank you!!


----------



## peterpanlove

Hi all! So I have been eyeing this baby at my local Marshall's and finally decided to take the plunge- http://photobucket.com/albums/s393/pilklara89/katespade. 

Can someone authenticate/ID this bag for me? I'd love to know her name! My favorite part might be the inside, it looks like a whole story written inside


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I don't know the year/collection, but it is completely authentic! 



peterpanlove said:


> Hi all! So I have been eyeing this baby at my local Marshall's and finally decided to take the plunge- http://photobucket.com/albums/s393/pilklara89/katespade.
> 
> Can someone authenticate/ID this bag for me? I'd love to know her name! My favorite part might be the inside, it looks like a whole story written inside


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

This is the 'kate spade' forum.



aenos said:


> Hello again,
> 
> I am wondering if this Ralph Lauren bag is authentic. I bought it at a thrift store. It feels and looks real but again, I don't really know for sure.
> 
> http://s1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd436/autumnenos/RL Bag/
> 
> 
> Thank you!!


----------



## peterpanlove

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I don't know the year/collection, but it is completely authentic!



Thank you!! I've been scouring the Internet trying to find its name but am having the worst luck aha


----------



## franeh

likamarie82 said:


> Thanks again!!


 
I think it looks real. I own one Kate Spade bag though and I cant find it!
The quality looks good...


----------



## enash29

Kindly Authenticate these Kate Spade bags  thanks


----------



## enash29

I asked bag Salad the price of their Gold coast maryanne it costs around $187 or P8,000.  I asked if they accepts lay away and they said yes.  I was skeptical then.  I even made some research on the net because I can hardly determine if it's real or not.  Thank God  I found this thread because the price is too good to be true..


----------



## Morisa

peterpanlove said:


> Thank you!! I've been scouring the Internet trying to find its name but am having the worst luck aha



Did the bag come with the little green KS tag on it?  (It should have if it came from TJ Maxx).  The tag will have the name of the collection and the bag on it. 

It's totally going to bug me that I can't recall the name of the bag.  I've seen the nylon version of it a few times; it was on sale via the KS website a few months ago!


----------



## xbwoman

peterpanlove said:


> Hi all! So I have been eyeing this baby at my local Marshall's and finally decided to take the plunge- http://photobucket.com/albums/s393/pilklara89/katespade.
> 
> Can someone authenticate/ID this bag for me? I'd love to know her name! My favorite part might be the inside, it looks like a whole story written inside



Found this at Nordstrom.com, it's call "kate spade new york 'macdougal alley - reid' leather crossbody bag"

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/kate-spade-new-york-macdougal-alley-reid-leather-crossbody-bag/3166656


----------



## Sunshine555

Hi ! Can you please authenticate this ? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Kate-...647?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3372b0bdcf

Thanks !!


----------



## Morisa

xbwoman said:


> Found this at Nordstrom.com, it's call "kate spade new york 'macdougal alley - reid' leather crossbody bag"
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/kate-spade-new-york-macdougal-alley-reid-leather-crossbody-bag/3166656



Nice job!  Ebags has some photos of it as well, since the nordstrom link wasn't working: http://www.ebags.com/product/kate-spade/macdougal-alley-reid/212767


----------



## peterpanlove

That's it!!!!! You are a GENIUS, thank you so so much!


----------



## Bagomania

Hi,

Just bought my first Kate Spade bag from a parallel importer. It is a Stevie Classic Noel (Black). Pls help to authenticate if this is real deal.

Here are the pictures:

http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s373/bagomania/2012-03-07_0037311-1.jpg
http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s373/bagomania/2012-03-07_0037461-1.jpg
http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s373/bagomania/2012-03-07_0038591-1.jpg
http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s373/bagomania/2012-03-07_0039331-1.jpg
http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s373/bagomania/2012-03-07_0041161-1.jpg
http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s373/bagomania/2012-03-07_0038021-1.jpg
http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s373/bagomania/2012-03-07_0042301-1.jpg
http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s373/bagomania/2012-03-07_0044241-2.jpg
http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s373/bagomania/2012-03-07_0044111.jpg

I have tried my best to take as clear pictures as I can.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## arcta

couture_addict said:


> it doesn't look authentic from the pics you've posted.  The font is off, and it's crowded.  It is most certainly a fake.  Sorry



 ^


----------



## marissk

arcta said:


> ^


Please check the dates of posts...that was posted more than 3 years ago.


----------



## marissk

Bagomania said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just bought my first Kate Spade bag from a parallel importer. It is a Stevie Classic Noel (Black). Pls help to authenticate if this is real deal.
> 
> Here are the pictures:
> 
> http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s373/bagomania/2012-03-07_0037311-1.jpg
> http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s373/bagomania/2012-03-07_0037461-1.jpg
> http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s373/bagomania/2012-03-07_0038591-1.jpg
> http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s373/bagomania/2012-03-07_0039331-1.jpg
> http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s373/bagomania/2012-03-07_0041161-1.jpg
> http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s373/bagomania/2012-03-07_0038021-1.jpg
> http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s373/bagomania/2012-03-07_0042301-1.jpg
> http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s373/bagomania/2012-03-07_0044241-2.jpg
> http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s373/bagomania/2012-03-07_0044111.jpg
> 
> I have tried my best to take as clear pictures as I can.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


It's authentic. But you MUST tell the sisterhood about this parallel importer!


----------



## Bagomania

marissk said:
			
		

> It's authentic. But you MUST tell the sisterhood about this parallel importer!



Phew! Thanks. It is my first time not buying directly from the designer store. So I was a bit apprehensive.

The parallel importer is from Singapore. Go to this website: www.mybagempire.com. BTW I did not buy from their website. I bot it from a sales event they held here.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I agree with Marissk on this one. It's definitely genuine. Looks like a genine Dot Noel Stevie. 



Bagomania said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just bought my first Kate Spade bag from a parallel importer. It is a Stevie Classic Noel (Black). Pls help to authenticate if this is real deal.
> 
> Here are the pictures:
> 
> http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s373/bagomania/2012-03-07_0037311-1.jpg
> http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s373/bagomania/2012-03-07_0037461-1.jpg
> http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s373/bagomania/2012-03-07_0038591-1.jpg
> http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s373/bagomania/2012-03-07_0039331-1.jpg
> http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s373/bagomania/2012-03-07_0041161-1.jpg
> http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s373/bagomania/2012-03-07_0038021-1.jpg
> http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s373/bagomania/2012-03-07_0042301-1.jpg
> http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s373/bagomania/2012-03-07_0044241-2.jpg
> http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s373/bagomania/2012-03-07_0044111.jpg
> 
> I have tried my best to take as clear pictures as I can.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


----------



## LableWhore

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
> Thanks!


Has anyone shoppe at mydesignerbags.com?


----------



## Bagomania

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I agree with Marissk on this one. It's definitely genuine. Looks like a genine Dot Noel Stevie.



Thank you!


----------



## Tropigal3

Please authenticate:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251010538242?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Absolutely authentic.



Tropigal3 said:


> Please authenticate:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251010538242?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Tropigal3

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Absolutely authentic.


 
I thought so, but I didn't realize there are fake Kate Spades out there till I came here.    Thanks!


----------



## marissk

Tropigal3 said:


> I thought so, but I didn't realize there are fake Kate Spades out there till I came here.    Thanks!


You did the right thing! That's why we're here!


----------



## Tropigal3

Bought two Kate Spades at thrift store, but are they real?

Small bag, black fabric with snake skin looking trim


----------



## Tropigal3

The other one, real or fake?


----------



## marissk

Tropigal3 said:


> Bought two Kate Spades at thrift store, but are they real?
> 
> Small bag, black fabric with snake skin looking trim
> 
> View attachment 1633979
> 
> 
> View attachment 1633980
> 
> 
> View attachment 1633981
> 
> 
> View attachment 1633982


Both are authentic. Congrats!


----------



## Tropigal3

marissk said:


> Both are authentic. Congrats!


 
Thank you!!


----------



## bth

Does anyone know if www.nobledesigners.com are selling 100% authentic bags?? Thanks!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Jeez!! Where is that thrift store!??!?!? I want to go! 




Tropigal3 said:


> The other one, real or fake?
> 
> View attachment 1633988
> 
> 
> View attachment 1633989
> 
> 
> View attachment 1633990
> 
> 
> View attachment 1633991
> 
> 
> View attachment 1633992


----------



## Tropigal3

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Jeez!! Where is that thrift store!??!?!? I want to go!


 
LOL!  I just got really lucky the past two days!  I found a Fendi and a like-new Coach yesterday at Savers.  Then these two Kate Spades this morning at Goodwill!  This was so unusual because normally they only have bags like Nine West or Guess.  So happy!


----------



## marissk

bth said:


> Does anyone know if www.nobledesigners.com are selling 100% authentic bags?? Thanks!


HA!! Come on...they are all replicas (which is French for FAKE!).


----------



## manoalcaar

As far as I can tell...it looks good


----------



## libishia

Hi can someone please authenticate this kate spade for me. i am bidding on Ebay and want to make sure it is real. thanks

http://www.ebay.com/itm/280841513756?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2648

thanks Alot


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

It is exactly what it says it is!! Genuine! 



libishia said:


> Hi can someone please authenticate this kate spade for me. i am bidding on Ebay and want to make sure it is real. thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280841513756?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2648
> 
> thanks Alot


----------



## libishia

dawnsfinallywed said:


> it is exactly what it says it is!! Genuine!




thank you so much


----------



## bringthemud

It is an Isabelle Bexley Ostrich in Hot Pink.  It has the green Kate Spade tag attached and the small green card inside.  The thing that is bugging me about it is the polka dot lining is glued to the inside and some of the pink dye from the leather is speckling the lining (white with large black polka dots).  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290600599305?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

I will post a picture of the lining as soon as I can.  Thanks!


----------



## marissk

bringthemud said:


> It is an Isabelle Bexley Ostrich in Hot Pink.  It has the green Kate Spade tag attached and the small green card inside.  The thing that is bugging me about it is the polka dot lining is glued to the inside and some of the pink dye from the leather is speckling the lining (white with large black polka dots).
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290600599305?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> I will post a picture of the lining as soon as I can.  Thanks!


It's authentic and came from an outlet store. Last weekend, the outlets had the Bexley collection on sale at 50% off, so I'm not surprised to find them showing up on eBay. The lining is correct, as is the hardware.


----------



## bringthemud

marissk said:


> It's authentic and came from an outlet store. Last weekend, the outlets had the Bexley collection on sale at 50% off, so I'm not surprised to find them showing up on eBay. The lining is correct, as is the hardware.


 
That's great news.  Thanks!


----------



## libishia

can someone please authenticate these two kate spade bags. I really want to buy this style. 

Thanks alot!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110837793442

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130660732220

thanks so much!


----------



## francesmromuald

Please help me authenticate this LV bag I recently purchased!
Item name:Authentic Louis Vuitton Red Vernis Lead MM Very Good
Item No: 400276982217
Seller ID: crossroad 881
Link:http://www.ebay.ph/itm/400276982217?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Thanks so much!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

You have to post this on the LV forum.



francesmromuald said:


> Please help me authenticate this LV bag I recently purchased!
> Item name:Authentic Louis Vuitton Red Vernis Lead MM Very Good
> Item No: 400276982217
> Seller ID: crossroad 881
> Link:http://www.ebay.ph/itm/400276982217?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Thanks so much!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

They are both authentic... they are exactly what they say they are! 




libishia said:


> can someone please authenticate these two kate spade bags. I really want to buy this style.
> 
> Thanks alot!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110837793442
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130660732220
> 
> thanks so much!


----------



## shiksj

Do you have a close up of the label inside?


----------



## elviscostellofan

Just wanted to drop by and say hello.  I was clued in to the auction for the "authentic" item that, shall we say, "challenges" my website.  It happens.  People are out to make money, and don't want to hear the truth.  Sometimes pointing out the obvious to people is a waste of time.  The fury is amusing!


----------



## marissk

elviscostellofan said:


> Just wanted to drop by and say hello.  I was clued in to the auction for the "authentic" item that, shall we say, "challenges" my website.  It happens.  People are out to make money, and don't want to hear the truth.  Sometimes pointing out the obvious to people is a waste of time.  The fury is amusing!


We miss you around here, Kat! And you ARE the goddess of all things kate spade! I bow to you!


----------



## vcasido

I would like to purchase this Kate Spade as it has run out from their site and I saw it on eBay, but I am unsure if it is authentic or not.  I can't tell with the blurry pictures. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251020906875?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_922


----------



## marissk

vcasido said:


> I would like to purchase this Kate Spade as it has run out from their site and I saw it on eBay, but I am unsure if it is authentic or not.  I can't tell with the blurry pictures.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251020906875?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_922


Yup, it's authentic. The license plate label is just as it should be, the lining is correct, and the strap is wrapped in paper, which is correct.

Good luck with the auction!


----------



## BABYGIRLXOXO

LOREBUNDE said:


> Please authenticate this Kate Spade. Material feels like wool. Purchased this on ebay a while back and was told authentic.  I always thought authentic until I really looked at the bottom and one end seems to be a little "off" as far as the seam.  There are no tags inside that say "kate spade". Its pretty plain inside just with a black lining, one zippered compartment.  It also has that "fold" on top of the bag which snaps close. TIA




I think it is authentic


----------



## marissk

BABYGIRLXOXO said:


> I think it is authentic


That post is nearly 3 years old.


----------



## jamella

Has anyone purchased Kate Spade bags from this ebay seller century_fashion_21?

http://myworld.ebay.ph/century_fashion_21

I just bought the Calista laptop bag and I've never seen it in person so I can't tell if it's authentic.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-Kate-Spa...910?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item256e4b2326

Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks!!!


----------



## marissk

jamella said:


> Has anyone purchased Kate Spade bags from this ebay seller century_fashion_21?
> 
> http://myworld.ebay.ph/century_fashion_21
> 
> I just bought the Calista laptop bag and I've never seen it in person so I can't tell if it's authentic.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-Kate-Spa...910?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item256e4b2326
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks!!!


It's authentic from what I can tell. I've yet to see the Calista be counterfeited. I've never dealt with that seller, but we know that in the Phillipines (ebay.ph), the items may be factory seconds or outlet sales. One of the items I saw the seller had listed is a "made for outlets" item. The link you provide is eBay in the Phillipines, but the seller states he/she is located in the US, and your listing is on eBay Canada. It's all strange...


----------



## mikimouse

This is the first Kate Spade I've bid on
http://www.ebay.com/itm/31038816024...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_9438wt_1026
Is it authentic?
Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## marissk

This is authentic. It's part of the "kate spade Collect" collection, which was short lived and frankly, I don't recall what the intent of "Collect" was, but rest assured, it is authentic.


----------



## mikimouse

Thanks so much! I think to me it means collect some more


----------



## bobkat1991

eBay item #300677149768
Seller:  mdrrogers
Kate Spade Windsor  Square  Angeline  Purse  Bag  Tote
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-NEW-KAT...PURSE-BAG-TOTE-Tangerine-Orange-/300677149768


----------



## marissk

bobkat1991 said:


> eBay item #300677149768
> Seller:  mdrrogers
> Kate Spade Windsor  Square  Angeline  Purse  Bag  Tote
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-NEW-KAT...PURSE-BAG-TOTE-Tangerine-Orange-/300677149768


It's authentic. The seller is relatively new, but she sells authentic stuff.


----------



## bobkat1991

I just wondered about why it  looked  so crooked   on the left side   of the purse in the picture.......
Thank you so much for your very quick  response!


----------



## ShinyCquin

Ok, I found this in a clearance bin at a resale shop on Sunday and they had it pretty cheap. Like $6 cheap! It needs a good cleaning and I want to say it's real...but need the help of more experienced Kate Spade members to authenticate it.... 

Everything sorta checks out. The font...the silver looking line through the numbers on the inside of wallet... the ladies at the store thought it was fake..but then again, they had a fake Givenchy bag behind the counter and wanting over $180 for it (they thought it was real- it reaked of vinyl...the cheap vinyl!)

Anyway....the million dollar (ok, maybe not million dollar) question is: Is it real?


----------



## BeenBurned

paranoidpoodle said:


> Ok, I found this in a clearance bin at a resale shop on Sunday and they had it pretty cheap. Like $6 cheap! It needs a good cleaning and I want to say it's real...but need the help of more experienced Kate Spade members to authenticate it....
> 
> Everything sorta checks out. The font...the silver looking line through the numbers on the inside of wallet... the ladies at the store thought it was fake..but then again, they had a fake Givenchy bag behind the counter and wanting over $180 for it (they thought it was real- it reaked of vinyl...the cheap vinyl!)
> 
> Anyway....the million dollar (ok, maybe not million dollar) question is: Is it real?



It's authentic.


----------



## Morisa

bobkat1991 said:


> I just wondered about why it  looked  so crooked   on the left side   of the purse in the picture.......
> Thank you so much for your very quick  response!



It's probably crooked because the bag isn't stuffed.  The bag has the snap-button things (You can see it in one of the other photos) that give it the tapered look.


----------



## ShinyCquin

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.


 

Thank you!  It's nice when I find something cute and cheap...and real!


----------



## dix589

I am new to this blog.  I am trying to find out if a bag is authentic, but it won't let me create a thread on my own.  I am not able to download and submit the correct form.  I am wanting to buy a LV Onatah Fleur GM on Karen Koopers site.  She says it is a prototype and does not have a date code, but is authentic.  Can anyone help me?  I have been burned before.   Thanks!!


----------



## bobkat1991

I would once again greatly appreciate the advice of the bag experts here.
Is this authentic?
NWT KATE SPADE DARIEN STEVIE SHOULDER HANDBAG TOTE IN YELLOW LEMONADE MSP $365
Item #160774675325
Seller: karena0830
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## marissk

bobkat1991 said:


> I would once again greatly appreciate *** advice ** *** bag experts here.
> Is this authentic?
> NWT KATE SPADE DARIEN STEVIE SHOULDER HANDBAG TOTE IN YELLOW LEMONADE MSP $365
> Item #160774675325
> Seller: karena0830
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


This is authentic. *** handles are wrapped exactly as they should be. It's good!


----------



## bobkat1991

Thank you, Marissk!


----------



## marissk

We've seen a few bags that look like this:







and we know they're counterfeit because KS never made a bag with a pinked edge. Well...after a trip to my local outlet store, guess what I saw?? Sadly, they wouldn't let me photo the bag, but there is now a line that does have a pinked edge!

The bags are part of the Ocean Drive collection. There is a small Coal, available in black patent and doe patent. The lining on both is hot pink and cream stripe (the same we see on the Ocean Drive striped bags) and it has a zip closure. The label is on a gold metal label, no rivet points, with the logo embossed into the metal. The line also includes totes in the Ocean Drive hot pink and cream stripe, which is very cute! That bag closes with a 1 inch wide grosgrain ribbon. It will be easy to spot the authentic versus the fake.


----------



## diana117

I'm wondering whether this Kate Spade is authentic,

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Cheetah-Print-Purse-in-EUC-/320881041019#ht_551wt_1037

Greatly appreciate any help.


----------



## xkindofbluex

Hi, can anyone tell me if this is real?  It seems weird to me that the zipper is gold but the rest of the hardwear is silver...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...H_Handbags&hash=item5ae6089768#ht_3974wt_1165


----------



## marissk

xkindofbluex said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me if this is real?  It seems weird to me that the zipper is gold but the rest of the hardwear is silver...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...H_Handbags&hash=item5ae6089768#ht_3974wt_1165


It is authentic. Many times, photos don't accurately show the correct tone of metal. But I'm sure it's the real thing.


----------



## marissk

diana117 said:


> I'm wondering whether this Kate Spade is authentic,
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Cheetah-Print-Purse-in-EUC-/320881041019#ht_551wt_1037
> 
> Greatly appreciate any help.


I'm going to offer opinion, and hopefully Dawn will chime in with the final word.

My opinion is that this is not authentic. The fake fur bags should not have fake fur straps (they'd mat and get ugly quickly). I'm also not comfortable with the label.

Dawn, what say you??


----------



## xkindofbluex

marissk said:


> It is authentic. Many times, photos don't accurately show the correct tone of metal. But I'm sure it's the real thing.


Awesome, thanks so much!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yes, I say fake. And I already asked the seller if they are 100% sure that it's authentic. They did not respond. 



marissk said:


> I'm going to offer opinion, and hopefully Dawn will chime in with the final word.
> 
> My opinion is that this is not authentic. The fake fur bags should not have fake fur straps (they'd mat and get ugly quickly). I'm also not comfortable with the label.
> 
> Dawn, what say you??


----------



## diana117

I'm just discovering a love for Kate Spade handbags and was thinking the price was probably too good to be true. 

Thanks so much to both of you.


----------



## mrsmms

I would like to purchase this bag , but I want to make sure if it s real. thanks.

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/260994440292...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1488wt_1139


----------



## marissk

mrsmms said:


> I would like to purchase this bag , but I want to make sure if it s real. thanks.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/260994440292...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1488wt_1139


Yes, it's authentic.


----------



## marissk

I was able to snag a couple photos of the authentic zigzag Ocean Drive stripe tote for you. First is the entire bag:







Then a close-up of the new label style, the edge treatment, and the ribbon:






The small Coal does NOT have a ribbon tie, but has the same edge treatment.

Remember...this is new and is authentic! Saw them myself at a Kate Spade store!


----------



## sissypretty

hi. i bought this bag at a thrift shop here for $27. i want to ask if what i bought is authentic or not. thanks.

<div style="width:480px;text-align:...iewall.gif" style="border:none;" /></a></div>


----------



## sissypretty

im having problems with attaching the pics of the bag. anyways, here it is again

http://s1141.photobucket.com/albums/n597/prettybuffygirl/


----------



## marissk

sissypretty said:


> im having problems with attaching the pics of the bag. anyways, here it is again
> 
> http://s1141.photobucket.com/albums/n597/prettybuffygirl/


It's the real thing! Why don't I ever find bargains like that?!?!?!


----------



## sissypretty

Wow that's great, i think I just hit a jackpot &#128516;. May I ask if what is the style name of the Kate spade bag. Thanks again &#128515;


----------



## mrsmms

marissk said:


> Yes, it's authentic.



thank you so much!


----------



## marissk

sissypretty said:


> im having problems with attaching the pics of the bag. anyways, here it is again
> 
> http://s1141.photobucket.com/albums/n597/prettybuffygirl/


No clue what the name/style is!


----------



## gordomom

marissk said:
			
		

> I was able to snag a couple photos of the authentic zigzag Ocean Drive stripe tote for you. First is the entire bag:
> 
> Then a close-up of the new label style, the edge treatment, and the ribbon:
> 
> The small Coal does NOT have a ribbon tie, but has the same edge treatment.
> 
> Remember...this is new and is authentic! Saw them myself at a Kate Spade store!



Perhaps I will save my merch credit for this!!  It's so adorable!!  Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## marissk

gordomom said:


> Perhaps I will save my merch credit for this!!  It's so adorable!!  Thanks for sharing!!!


It's SSOOO adorable! I would have bought it if I hadn't already grabbed a Carmel Valley Stevie, a Neda wallet, 2 braclets, and a Graham card holder.

My store has a 40% off coupon next week...I think I need that tote!


----------



## gordomom

marissk said:
			
		

> It's SSOOO adorable! I would have bought it if I hadn't already grabbed a Carmel Valley Stevie, a Neda wallet, 2 braclets, and a Graham card holder.
> 
> My store has a 40% off coupon next week...I think I need that tote!



Is it at the outlets or boutiques?  My sis has a coupon for 40% off at the outlet, so perhaps I can use it on the tote!!

Sounds like you need a new tote to lug around all your new goodies (although I guess the Stevie "could" work for that).  Hee hee!


----------



## marissk

gordomom said:


> Is it at the outlets or boutiques?  My sis has a coupon for 40% off at the outlet, so perhaps I can use it on the tote!!
> 
> Sounds like you need a new tote to lug around all your new goodies (although I guess the Stevie "could" work for that).  Hee hee!


Outlets...I think that Ocean Drive collection is just in the outlets, but what do I know?!?!? It's prettier in "purson".


----------



## gordomom

marissk said:
			
		

> Outlets...I think that Ocean Drive collection is just in the outlets, but what do I know?!?!? It's prettier in "purson".



Hahaha - I'm still learning about the various KS lines.  Clearly, I need to visit the stores more often!!  =)


----------



## options1

So sorry if wrong place to ask question. I need to ask if the kate spade purse I own is fake. There are so many things saying it is not a fake, and for certain collections okay, but in combination, can't find answers. but I've covered so many collections and fake sites I am lost. Mine has the metal tag, is made in china, has metal legs and has correct interior design of stripes. help please. paid a lot for it and want to sell it, but not list as genuine if not. If found to be fake, is there a place where nice legitiate fakes can be sold? Thank you


----------



## marissk

options1 said:


> So sorry if wrong place to ask question. I need to ask if the kate spade purse I own is fake. There are so many things saying it is not a fake, and for certain collections okay, but in combination, can't find answers. but I've covered so many collections and fake sites I am lost. Mine has the metal tag, is made in china, has metal legs and has correct interior design of stripes. help please. paid a lot for it and want to sell it, but not list as genuine if not. If found to be fake, is there a place where nice legitiate fakes can be sold? Thank you


There are VERY few authentic bags with a striped lining. And if the little metal legs are pointy rather than flat or round, then it's fake. I can't tell you without seeing a photo of the bag and the label.

We're not really talking about "fakes"...we're talking about counterfeits. There is no difference between a counterfeit handbag and a counterfeit $20 bill. You cannot legally sell a counterfeit anywhere because counterfeits violate Federal trademark laws. There seem to be a lot of places on the Internet that turn their backs on listing counterfeits, but you risk selling to someone who makes a living shutting down people who sell counterfeits. 

We are all very (oh, what's the right word??) enthusiastically anti-counterfeit around here. Not just cause it's illegal but it's immoral as well. Counterfeiters don't give a darn about who gets hurt or injured in the production and sale of their goods. They just want money. Think of the people in China who poisoned baby formula in order to increase profits. Cut from the same cloth, no pun intended.


----------



## options1

marissk said:


> There are VERY few authentic bags with a striped lining. And if the little metal legs are pointy rather than flat or round, then it's fake. I can't tell you without seeing a photo of the bag and the label.
> 
> We're not really talking about "fakes"...we're talking about counterfeits. There is no difference between a counterfeit handbag and a counterfeit $20 bill. You cannot legally sell a counterfeit anywhere because counterfeits violate Federal trademark laws. There seem to be a lot of places on the Internet that turn their backs on listing counterfeits, but you risk selling to someone who makes a living shutting down people who sell counterfeits.
> 
> We are all very (oh, what's the right word??) enthusiastically anti-counterfeit around here. Not just cause it's illegal but it's immoral as well. Counterfeiters don't give a darn about who gets hurt or injured in the production and sale of their goods. They just want money. Think of the people in China who poisoned baby formula in order to increase profits. Cut from the same cloth, no pun intended.


 
I completely understand your position, and I respect it. That is why I want to make sure if I list something as legitimate, it really is authentic. I am trying to learn, but there are so many variables and guides that say different things. That's why I asked your board. You seemed to really know your stuff. But even your expert answers don't confirm whether the item in question is a fake. Maybe it is one of the rare authentic purses with striped interior. The legs are cone-like shaped, as I noted was a sign of fake, but they are rounded or flat on the bottom, which you say may not make it fake. At best, you must agree, it's very difficult for an inexperienced seller to know how to determine weather their item is real. I am probably an exception to most sellers, since I have daughters who love this stuff, so I know just a little bit... I am also a very ethical and honest person, and need to know my products. In addition, I always check more than one resource before I feel I have the answer, and I ask if unsure. I also provide disclouse of all these facts so people know. But people desperate to earn a living in a legitimate fashion try ebay because they can afford thrift shop items, and so they pick out what they consider nice products. Then they find their "treasure" ia  an actual designer product and valuable. They check it out, maybe turn to ebay guides, and their products fits the criteria. So they list it and try and sell it. Then someone hits them with a label of "fraudeulent" since their item is proven not to be real based on another "genuine" authencity site aand the seller is not a labeled fraud. Does this make sense? Maybe I am missing something. I am going to keep reading, and your response was helpful because I now understand not only the frauduelent aspect as far as the law and the intent of those selling the products as real. But I was thinking about the people that buy those fakes thinking they are real, then try and sell them. They are not the same as the company purposely scamming everyone. Maybe you have a different perspective. 
Since I am not clear yet as difference in your definition of fake vs. counterfeit, I will assume you don't count people selling items legitimately under the belief they are real are counterfeiters. Because that means the person given a $20.00 bill as payment for a legitimate reason and then cashes it is as guilty as the person who produced the bill, scamming the victim of their fraud as well as the store where victim tried to use money. 
Of course, the people who set out to fool anyone for any reason, are despictable.  People who are ignorant of so many unknown factors are really innocent of the more harsh descriptions, which is why they seek information before they sell. 
Thank you.


----------



## marissk

options1 said:


> I completely understand your position, and I respect it. That is why I want to make sure if I list something as legitimate, it really is authentic. I am trying to learn, but there are so many variables and guides that say different things. That's why I asked your board. You seemed to really know your stuff. But even your expert answers don't confirm whether the item in question is a fake. Maybe it is one of the rare authentic purses with striped interior. The legs are cone-like shaped, as I noted was a sign of fake, but they are rounded or flat on the bottom, which you say may not make it fake. At best, you must agree, it's very difficult for an inexperienced seller to know how to determine weather their item is real. I am probably an exception to most sellers, since I have daughters who love this stuff, so I know just a little bit... I am also a very ethical and honest person, and need to know my products. In addition, I always check more than one resource before I feel I have the answer, and I ask if unsure. I also provide disclouse of all these facts so people know. But people desperate to earn a living in a legitimate fashion try ebay because they can afford thrift shop items, and so they pick out what they consider nice products. Then they find their "treasure" ia  an actual designer product and valuable. They check it out, maybe turn to ebay guides, and their products fits the criteria. So they list it and try and sell it. Then someone hits them with a label of "fraudeulent" since their item is proven not to be real based on another "genuine" authencity site aand the seller is not a labeled fraud. Does this make sense? Maybe I am missing something. I am going to keep reading, and your response was helpful because I now understand not only the frauduelent aspect as far as the law and the intent of those selling the products as real. But I was thinking about the people that buy those fakes thinking they are real, then try and sell them. They are not the same as the company purposely scamming everyone. Maybe you have a different perspective.
> Since I am not clear yet as difference in your definition of fake vs. counterfeit, I will assume you don't count people selling items legitimately under the belief they are real are counterfeiters. Because that means the person given a $20.00 bill as payment for a legitimate reason and then cashes it is as guilty as the person who produced the bill, scamming the victim of their fraud as well as the store where victim tried to use money.
> Of course, the people who set out to fool anyone for any reason, are despictable.  People who are ignorant of so many unknown factors are really innocent of the more harsh descriptions, which is why they seek information before they sell.
> Thank you.


Hi...

Cone shaped is a correct term instead of my "pointy feet". Thank you for that! Kate Spade never used cone-shaped protective feet.

We are more than willing to give our expertise as to whether what you have is authentic or counterfeit. I think the term "fake" is just another way of saying "counterfeit"...it has a softer tone to it. I know many sellers who list what they believe to be an authentic item only to have it proven to be counterfeit. Many sellers don't realize that it's illegal to sell counterfeits, and then there are sellers who don't give a darn and just want to scam money out of people. Fortunately, the latter are few and far between, but they do exist. I've encountered them. And I've had one threaten me. But you're right...most don't realize their items are counterfeit. Many of us authenticators will contact the sellers, especially if they have excellent feedback, and let them know instead of reporting the item to eBay. I do that every day of the week. Most of the time, I get a kind response thanking me. Some times, I get sworn at, told where I can shove my opinion, and yes, even threatened.

eBay's policies state that all items must be authentic because they are routinely patroled by the Feds who are on the lookout for counterfeits. It's not that eBay is trying to be the enforcer...they are forced to enforce by the enforcers!! (huh?) Because Federal law prohibits the sale of any goods that are counterfeit, eBay must enforce that in their policies.

Here on tPF, we lend out expertise to sellers (and sadly buyers) who ask whether an item is authentic. eBay also has their Discussion Forums (in particular, the one on Shoes, Bags, and Accessories) in which both sellers and buyers can post an item and get the benefit of the experts there. We're trying to advise and educate, not to lecture or judge. Wehn an item isn't authentic, we say why we came to that conclusion.

Please post your bag...we'll be honest and nice!

Marissa


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Could you post a picture or two? Specifically of the labels and feet? THe interior? 



options1 said:


> So sorry if wrong place to ask question. I need to ask if the kate spade purse I own is fake. There are so many things saying it is not a fake, and for certain collections okay, but in combination, can't find answers. but I've covered so many collections and fake sites I am lost. Mine has the metal tag, is made in china, has metal legs and has correct interior design of stripes. help please. paid a lot for it and want to sell it, but not list as genuine if not. If found to be fake, is there a place where nice legitiate fakes can be sold? Thank you


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Options1, one thing to remember-- it doesn't matter if you KNOW for sure or not your bag is authentic... if you post it and it's NOT authentic, you are still guilty of selling a counterfeit-- which is illegal due to trademark infringement. It's not about your intentions. It's sort of like if you received stolen goods not knowing they were stolen... you'd still be held liable. Same if you went on to sell them. Ignorance of the law doesn't excuse you from it! Please post some pictures and we can let you know if it's real!


----------



## options1

Thank you so much. I appreciate your honesty and tolerance. I am not playing devil's advocate, I am trying to learn. Between E-bay and most sites like this, I am finding such harsh judgements and consequences to the sellers of items they may have thought legitimate. I haven't seen too much about the responsibility of the buyer when making a purchase. Also,  I know there are people seeking uninformed sellers who list their designer products at a very low cost since they are not sure of the authenticity, and the buyer gets a $500 purse for $20.00. Those buyers are even worse in my opinion. Anyone who purposely rips anyone off is terrible, so we are on the same team.
From the information I have gathered, I am probably in possession of a fake Kate Spade, and I will not list it. My daughters will love it even though it cost me quite a bit.   It seems so complicated. I don't even know if giving them a nice "knock-off" is wrong. What should I do if I find such a product? If I can't sell it, am I contributing to undermining legitmate companies by allowing this nice purse to be passed off as real? I teach character building, and this has been an exercise for me!
I have attached a couple photos. Note this was before I cleaned it up, but wanted to search for proof of legitimacy. 
Thank you for being so honest and understanding. I have many passions, and I'd like to think I respond to those of an opposite opinion as gracefully as you. I don't feel like the opposition, but where I have questions, it might seem that way. As for those who are rotten to you, even threaten you, how sad their moral compass is so off. It's kind of like when someone dares point out a behavior that is blatantly wrong and inconsiderate, even when in a nice way, like when I note someone parks in a handicapped spot when they are not entitled. I assume they don't realize, and let them know, and have had similar responses. Such anger! But some people just don't care, as you mentioned. But many people do care, and try hard to do the right thing.  But are often labeled and attacked when they are wrong or make a mistake. 
Sorry if this sounds more political or morality based in your post, but sometimes it is about those areas as well as the actual topic. There is not always a black and white answer, and it's nice to have open and honest discussion we can all learn from. 
Diana


----------



## marissk

options1 said:


> Thank you so much. I appreciate your honesty and tolerance. I am not playing devil's advocate, I am trying to learn. Between E-bay and most sites like this, I am finding such harsh judgements and consequences to the sellers of items they may have thought legitimate. I haven't seen too much about the responsibility of the buyer when making a purchase. Also,  I know there are people seeking uninformed sellers who list their designer products at a very low cost since they are not sure of the authenticity, and the buyer gets a $500 purse for $20.00. Those buyers are even worse in my opinion. Anyone who purposely rips anyone off is terrible, so we are on the same team.
> From the information I have gathered, I am probably in possession of a fake Kate Spade, and I will not list it. My daughters will love it even though it cost me quite a bit.   It seems so complicated. I don't even know if giving them a nice "knock-off" is wrong. What should I do if I find such a product? If I can't sell it, am I contributing to undermining legitmate companies by allowing this nice purse to be passed off as real? I teach character building, and this has been an exercise for me!
> I have attached a couple photos. Note this was before I cleaned it up, but wanted to search for proof of legitimacy.
> Thank you for being so honest and understanding. I have many passions, and I'd like to think I respond to those of an opposite opinion as gracefully as you. I don't feel like the opposition, but where I have questions, it might seem that way. As for those who are rotten to you, even threaten you, how sad their moral compass is so off. It's kind of like when someone dares point out a behavior that is blatantly wrong and inconsiderate, even when in a nice way, like when I note someone parks in a handicapped spot when they are not entitled. I assume they don't realize, and let them know, and have had similar responses. Such anger! But some people just don't care, as you mentioned. But many people do care, and try hard to do the right thing.  But are often labeled and attacked when they are wrong or make a mistake.
> Sorry if this sounds more political or morality based in your post, but sometimes it is about those areas as well as the actual topic. There is not always a black and white answer, and it's nice to have open and honest discussion we can all learn from.
> Diana


OK...that is counterfeit. First, the label...that's a very commonly seen fake label. Next are the fabrics. Kate Spade fabrics are all custom made. You'd never see a print exterior with a stripe interior. This particular lining fabric is one we see on hundreds of fakes. This, and an equally popular blue pastel stripe, are on fakes we see every day. Next, let's look at the interior. Kate Spade bags never have pen/pencil loops. Also, there should be a zippered pocket, not an open pocket. There should also be an inside label that is embossed with the Kate Spade label. Where there are open pockets, they are always trimmed in leather. There is a little white label...is that a "Made in China" label?? Doesn't matter...all authentic bags will have a "made in" label that is folded in two and it will be black with white lettering.

This particular style is a popular one among the counterfeiters. I've seen this style with fake Burberry labels, fake Prada labels, and fake Gucci labels. This style wasn't ever made by kate spade or any of those other designers either, so when we see that style, without even looking at anything else, we know it's counterfeit.

I'm not sure if you're aware of this site:

http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/

but that is THE site for helping authenticate kate spade bags. The owner of that site, an eBay-er named elviscostellofan (who also is a member here), is the ultimate authority on Kate Spade. 

I'm really sorry if you got taken on this bag truly. I've bought a few counterfeits over the years and it's not fun getting taken.

I hope that website and the info I've provided helps avoid getting taken in the future. It's not fun. If you want to sell that bag, you might try popping that glued-on label off (I've seen them fly off with the flick of a thumbnail) and selling it as a generic, unbranded bag.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yes, this is definitely a fake. That type of metal label was only used once or twice. It was on a linen collection called the Palm Linen... or Palm Beach... something like that. It came in green, pink, and black. AND it was on a straw/wicker one time, I THINK. 
Also, remember... it's not illegal to BUY counterfeits... but it is illegal to sell them. 
You are awesome to seek the truth and do the right thing! 
Like Marissk said, you can sell it... just take the fake label off. It's the fake label ONLY that makes it trademark infringement-- not how you word your listing. YOu can remove the label and still call this a "kate spade style" purse, and that's not trademark infringement. (ALthough, it's not really even "kate spade style, as she never made a bag like this!) It's only illegal if you sell it with that fake label on it! Hope that helps! 




options1 said:


> Thank you so much. I appreciate your honesty and tolerance. I am not playing devil's advocate, I am trying to learn. Between E-bay and most sites like this, I am finding such harsh judgements and consequences to the sellers of items they may have thought legitimate. I haven't seen too much about the responsibility of the buyer when making a purchase. Also, I know there are people seeking uninformed sellers who list their designer products at a very low cost since they are not sure of the authenticity, and the buyer gets a $500 purse for $20.00. Those buyers are even worse in my opinion. Anyone who purposely rips anyone off is terrible, so we are on the same team.
> From the information I have gathered, I am probably in possession of a fake Kate Spade, and I will not list it. My daughters will love it even though it cost me quite a bit. It seems so complicated. I don't even know if giving them a nice "knock-off" is wrong. What should I do if I find such a product? If I can't sell it, am I contributing to undermining legitmate companies by allowing this nice purse to be passed off as real? I teach character building, and this has been an exercise for me!
> I have attached a couple photos. Note this was before I cleaned it up, but wanted to search for proof of legitimacy.
> Thank you for being so honest and understanding. I have many passions, and I'd like to think I respond to those of an opposite opinion as gracefully as you. I don't feel like the opposition, but where I have questions, it might seem that way. As for those who are rotten to you, even threaten you, how sad their moral compass is so off. It's kind of like when someone dares point out a behavior that is blatantly wrong and inconsiderate, even when in a nice way, like when I note someone parks in a handicapped spot when they are not entitled. I assume they don't realize, and let them know, and have had similar responses. Such anger! But some people just don't care, as you mentioned. But many people do care, and try hard to do the right thing. But are often labeled and attacked when they are wrong or make a mistake.
> Sorry if this sounds more political or morality based in your post, but sometimes it is about those areas as well as the actual topic. There is not always a black and white answer, and it's nice to have open and honest discussion we can all learn from.
> Diana


----------



## BeenBurned

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes, this is definitely a fake. That type of metal label was only used once or twice. It was on a linen collection called the Palm Linen... or Palm Beach... something like that. It came in green, pink, and black. AND it was on a straw/wicker one time, I THINK.
> Also, remember... it's not illegal to BUY counterfeits... but it is illegal to sell them.
> You are awesome to seek the truth and do the right thing!
> Like Marissk said, you can sell it... just take the fake label off. It's the fake label ONLY that makes it trademark infringement-- not how you word your listing*. YOu can remove the label and still call this a "kate spade style" purse, and that's not trademark infringement. *(ALthough, it's not really even "kate spade style, as she never made a bag like this!) It's only illegal if you sell it with that fake label on it! Hope that helps!


Actually, it can't be described as "kate spade style." That's considered to be keyword spamming. 

You can't use other brand names to sell an item that isn't that brand.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

That may be against eBay policy, but it isn't illegal. It's only the fake label that makes it trademark infringement. 



BeenBurned said:


> Actually, it can't be described as "kate spade style." That's considered to be keyword spamming.
> 
> You can't use other brand names to sell an item that isn't that brand.


----------



## options1

Thank you for you input. I did go first to the site you listed, but I was a bit confused, that's how I ended up here. Nice to know. Thank you.

Diana


marissk said:


> OK...that is counterfeit. First, the label...that's a very commonly seen fake label. Next are the fabrics. Kate Spade fabrics are all custom made. You'd never see a print exterior with a stripe interior. This particular lining fabric is one we see on hundreds of fakes. This, and an equally popular blue pastel stripe, are on fakes we see every day. Next, let's look at the interior. Kate Spade bags never have pen/pencil loops. Also, there should be a zippered pocket, not an open pocket. There should also be an inside label that is embossed with the Kate Spade label. Where there are open pockets, they are always trimmed in leather. There is a little white label...is that a "Made in China" label?? Doesn't matter...all authentic bags will have a "made in" label that is folded in two and it will be black with white lettering.
> 
> This particular style is a popular one among the counterfeiters. I've seen this style with fake Burberry labels, fake Prada labels, and fake Gucci labels. This style wasn't ever made by kate spade or any of those other designers either, so when we see that style, without even looking at anything else, we know it's counterfeit.
> 
> I'm not sure if you're aware of this site:
> 
> http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/
> 
> but that is THE site for helping authenticate kate spade bags. The owner of that site, an eBay-er named elviscostellofan (who also is a member here), is the ultimate authority on Kate Spade.
> 
> I'm really sorry if you got taken on this bag truly. I've bought a few counterfeits over the years and it's not fun getting taken.
> 
> I hope that website and the info I've provided helps avoid getting taken in the future. It's not fun. If you want to sell that bag, you might try popping that glued-on label off (I've seen them fly off with the flick of a thumbnail) and selling it as a generic, unbranded bag.


----------



## rockcrystal

Hi,
I'm going to buy this one
http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/NWT-Auth...ndbags&var=&hash=item66751221c7#ht_882wt_1156
Looks ok to me, but want to make sure with the experts


----------



## marissk

rockcrystal said:


> Hi,
> I'm going to buy this one
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/NWT-Auth...ndbags&var=&hash=item66751221c7#ht_882wt_1156
> Looks ok to me, but want to make sure with the experts


They are authentic. Buy the blueberry for me, OK?? 

All that said...you might search for one from a US seller, if you're in the US. The listing says it's located in Ames Iowa, but the shipping is exorbitant, leading me to think it's coming from Singapore. If you have any problems, sending it back to Singapore will be a pain in the butt.

These bags are also readily available from the Kate Spade outlet stores in the US. I know they only charge $5 for shipping.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yes, it even gives the dollar amount in Singapore currency... and then states that the shipping is "International." I would bet that these do NOT come from Iowa. I wonder if there is even anyone IN Iowa selling these.


----------



## BeenBurned

rockcrystal said:


> Hi,
> I'm going to buy this one
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/NWT-Auth...ndbags&var=&hash=item66751221c7#ht_882wt_1156
> Looks ok to me, but want to make sure with the experts





marissk said:


> They are authentic. Buy the blueberry for me, OK??
> 
> All that said...you might search for one from a US seller, if you're in the US. The listing says it's located in Ames Iowa, but the shipping is exorbitant, leading me to think it's coming from Singapore. If you have any problems, sending it back to Singapore will be a pain in the butt.
> 
> These bags are also readily available from the Kate Spade outlet stores in the US. I know they only charge $5 for shipping.


It looks as though the buyer (Rockcrystal) is in Singapore so the shipping is calculated for shipping to her.


ETA: These are the US shipping prices: www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authentic-Kate...ndbags&var=&hash=item66751221c7#ht_882wt_1156


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Oh yeah, that makes sense. 



BeenBurned said:


> It looks as though the buyer (Rockcrystal) is in Singapore so the shipping is calculated for shipping to her.
> 
> 
> ETA: These are the US shipping prices: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...ndbags&var=&hash=item66751221c7#ht_882wt_1156


----------



## Islandattic

likamarie82 said:


> If anyone could authenticate this Kate Spade bag before I purchase, PLEASE help!! The seller says she bought at Neiman Marcus, let me know if additional pics are needed Thanks ladies!!!


I have a lot of Kate Spade and the interior lining is always printed in a really cheerful pattern.  Also Kate Spade hasn't used that black sewn on logo tag in years.  A lot of the street vendors in NYC sell bags like this.  Sorry, wish I had better news .


----------



## marissk

Islandattic said:


> I have a lot of Kate Spade and the interior lining is always printed in a really cheerful pattern.  Also Kate Spade hasn't used that black sewn on logo tag in years.  A lot of the street vendors in NYC sell bags like this.  Sorry, wish I had better news .


There are MANY authentic bags that have a black lining. Also, that post is over 3 years old.


----------



## cheska0530

Hi Kate Spade lovers! Does the bottom part of the Kate Spade bag have the embossed Kate Spade New York?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Depends... Could you post a picture?? 




cheska0530 said:


> Hi Kate Spade lovers! Does the bottom part of the Kate Spade bag have the embossed Kate Spade New York?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Hey guys. Take a look at this bag and tell me what you think. I have mixed feelings on it. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110860719837&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Hey guys. Take a look at this bag and tell me what you think. I have mixed feelings on it. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110860719837&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123.


I also had questions about that bag! Zebra in faux fur is just plain wrong as zebras have hair, not fur, so I can't imagine KS doing zebra in faux fur.

I'll post it on the eBay discussion forums to see if Kat can tell us.


----------



## hollymuhlach

Hi! I would like to ask if this is authentic... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Kennywood-Red-White-Stripe-Small-Sidney-/130677574830?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6cfd8cae#ht_500wt_1287


----------



## marissk

hollymuhlach said:


> Hi! I would like to ask if this is authentic... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Kennywood-Red-White-Stripe-Small-Sidney-/130677574830?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6cfd8cae#ht_500wt_1287


Yes, it's authentic.


----------



## kAdoreLaVille

Is this authentic? I noticed there are 4 available....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...H_Handbags&hash=item35bb5b3a09#ht_5275wt_1046


----------



## marissk

kAdoreLaVille said:


> Is this authentic? I noticed there are 4 available....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...H_Handbags&hash=item35bb5b3a09#ht_5275wt_1046


Yes, it's authentic. I've dealt with this seller on multiple auctions and she's 100% reliable.

As for the quantity, many of the auctions for kate spade are items that come from the outlet stores. Sellers find a great deal (first quality) and buy several at a good price and pass that good price along to us! The price she's asking is a great price...better than I've seen elsewhere...and you can trust her.


----------



## babybea

hello ladies!  i know it's kind of stupid since i bought the bag already, but could anyone help me authenticate the bag? here's the link and many thanks! X

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250989308638


----------



## marissk

babybea said:


> hello ladies!  i know it's kind of stupid since i bought the bag already, but could anyone help me authenticate the bag? here's the link and many thanks! X
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250989308638


Yes, it's authentic. The counterfeiters have yet to replicate that hardware and style.


----------



## babybea

marissk said:


> Yes, it's authentic. The counterfeiters have yet to replicate that hardware and style.



THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! i'd be sleeping well tonight...  oh, and sorry if it's little bit out of topic, but any of you kate spade 'guru' knows where to buy a ks dust bag? the deal was sealed with no dust bag include......


----------



## marissk

babybea said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! i'd be sleeping well tonight...  oh, and sorry if it's little bit out of topic, but any of you kate spade 'guru' knows where to buy a ks dust bag? the deal was sealed with no dust bag include......


You might call KS customer service and ask. They aren't for sale in shops. Or you can scout for one on eBay. They do come up regularly.

I use cotton pillow cases. You can buy them very inexpensively. If you sew, you can make a little drawstring yourself. It's not the real thing, but it  gets the job done!


----------



## babybea

marissk said:


> You might call KS customer service and ask. They aren't for sale in shops. Or you can scout for one on eBay. They do come up regularly.
> 
> I use cotton pillow cases. You can buy them very inexpensively. If you sew, you can make a little drawstring yourself. It's not the real thing, but it  gets the job done!



you know, you are very kind and helpful, any dust bag should serve the same purpose. thanks for the brilliant idea! never have thought of it!!  THANKS!


----------



## Deconstruct

This is fake, isn't it?


















The seller said she had no reason to believe that it was a fake. She said it has a dust bag and tags and is all typical of Kate Spade construction. I'm not so sure about that metal tag and the handles.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## BeenBurned

Deconstruct said:


> This is fake, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The seller said she had no reason to believe that it was a fake. She said it has a dust bag and tags and is all typical of Kate Spade construction. I'm not so sure about that metal tag and the handles.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


I'm not a KS expert but from what I see, I don't see anything that indicates that it's anything but authentic. 

Is it an ebay listing?


----------



## Deconstruct

It's an Ebay listing that I purchased yesterday for $32. I thought, well, if it's authentic, it's an amazing deal. If not, it's a just a cute little purse. Hehe. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261002143828?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## BeenBurned

Deconstruct said:


> This is fake, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The seller said she had no reason to believe that it was a fake. She said it has a dust bag and tags and is all typical of Kate Spade construction. I'm not so sure about that metal tag and the handles.
> 
> Thanks for your help!





BeenBurned said:


> I'm not a KS expert but from what I see, I don't see anything that indicates that it's anything but authentic.
> 
> Is it an ebay listing?





Deconstruct said:


> It's an Ebay listing that I purchased yesterday for $32. I thought, well, if it's authentic, it's an amazing deal. If not, it's a just a cute little purse. Hehe.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261002143828?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


Have you paid yet? If not, wait for other opinions before paying. 

If it does turn out to be fake, we can guide you but let's see what the verdict is.


----------



## Deconstruct

I did find that exact metal tag on a few of Kate Spade's bags, particularly this one:

http://www.thisnext.com/item/BD027D82/Kate-Spade-winter-white-Oslo


----------



## lucymoonlight

Hi experts, please authenticate for me this Kate Spade bag. it is Kate Spade gold coast evalinge. Thank you


----------



## lucymoonlight

babybea said:


> hello ladies!  i know it's kind of stupid since i bought the bag already, but could anyone help me authenticate the bag? here's the link and many thanks! X
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250989308638


I think this bag is authentic because the fake KS can not like this. It may be used and old but this is authentic


----------



## marissk

BeenBurned said:


> Have you paid yet? If not, wait for other opinions before paying.
> 
> If it does turn out to be fake, we can guide you but let's see what the verdict is.


It's authentic. The interior shows the correct way the zipper and inside label should be constructed. The tabbed label on the outside was used for a very short time and only on certain collections but is also authentic. You got a bargain and it's the real deal.


----------



## marissk

lucymoonlight said:


> Hi experts, please authenticate for me this Kate Spade bag. it is Kate Spade gold coast evalinge. Thank you


It's authentic. Counterfeiters haven't tried to replicate nice bags such as yours; they're still cranking out ugly stuff with bows stuck to them!


----------



## lucymoonlight

marissk said:


> It's authentic. Counterfeiters haven't tried to replicate nice bags such as yours; they're still cranking out ugly stuff with bows stuck to them!


Thank you very much


----------



## Deconstruct

marissk said:


> It's authentic. The interior shows the correct way the zipper and inside label should be constructed. The tabbed label on the outside was used for a very short time and only on certain collections but is also authentic. You got a bargain and it's the real deal.


Yay! Thank you!


----------



## jazzyfish

Hi experts! Please authenticate this bag pretty please

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Kate-Spade-N...5?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item4d006109f7

Thank you so much!


----------



## anali12

Hi!! Can you please help me authenticate this bag and wallet? Thanks!
http://s1071.photobucket.com/albums/u517/analiRDR/Kate Spade/


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

This is absolutely authentic!!! It's a Pavia from 2005!!!





Deconstruct said:


> This is fake, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The seller said she had no reason to believe that it was a fake. She said it has a dust bag and tags and is all typical of Kate Spade construction. I'm not so sure about that metal tag and the handles.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Definitely authentic! It's a Dot Noel. 




jazzyfish said:


> Hi experts! Please authenticate this bag pretty please
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Kate-Spade-N...5?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item4d006109f7
> 
> Thank you so much!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yup! Something from the Knightsbridge Collection, I think!



anali12 said:


> Hi!! Can you please help me authenticate this bag and wallet? Thanks!
> http://s1071.photobucket.com/albums/u517/analiRDR/Kate Spade/


----------



## marissk

jazzyfish said:


> Hi experts! Please authenticate this bag pretty please
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Kate-Spade-N...5?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item4d006109f7
> 
> Thank you so much!


It is authentic! 
Duh...which Dawn already told you. We're both posting at the same time!


----------



## jazzyfish

Thanks heaps, Dawnsfinallywed and Marissk! I've had my eye on this baby bag for a time, so it sure is a pleasure to know that it's authentic! You guys are awesome!


----------



## BeenBurned

lucymoonlight said:


> Hi experts, please authenticate for me this Kate Spade bag. it is Kate Spade gold coast evalinge. Thank you


Authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

jazzyfish said:


> Hi experts! Please authenticate this bag pretty please
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Kate-Spade-N...5?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item4d006109f7
> 
> Thank you so much!


The pictures in the listing show an authentic bag but I wouldn't buy from *dhioreh* because the seller doesn't use her own pictures. There's no way to know what you'll get since you aren't seeing her own item.

Another example of picture theft from this seller:
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Michael-Kors...1?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item4d006a6ce1

Stolen from: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...d6DvaL%2BjHGbS5xTQKN0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

This listing: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Coach-Poppy-...2?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item35bb730ade

Was stolen from: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Coach-P...052?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc3e1c974


----------



## jazzyfish

Wow, thanks for the heads up, BeenBurned! I hate it when sellers do that!


----------



## BeenBurned

jazzyfish said:


> Wow, thanks for the heads up, BeenBurned! I hate it when sellers do that!


You're welcome.

Yeah, I wouldn't buy from that seller.


----------



## samho_ram

it looks fake


----------



## flabbymel

Need help with this , looks real to me, but i do have some doubt on the inner tag.

https://picasaweb.google.com/104487827172062638480/KATESPADEOWLBAG

thanks


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Says "Page not Found." 



flabbymel said:


> Need help with this , looks real to me, but i do have some doubt on the inner tag.
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/104487827172062638480/KATESPADEOWLBAG
> 
> thanks


----------



## flabbymel

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Says "Page not Found."



yikes..sorry...it's available now..

https://picasaweb.google.com/104487827172062638480/KATESPADEOWLBAG


----------



## baltogirl

Good morning
I'm about to snatch this bag up, looks pretty good to me, although I am a Kate Spade newbie.  Any thoughts?

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Kate-Spade-Tarrytown-Logan-Red-Leather-Bag/23964991


----------



## baltogirl

Or someone else could buy it after I posted this even though I've been looking at it for a week now doing research on websites to make sure it was authentic.  Gee.  Thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

baltogirl said:


> Good morning
> I'm about to snatch this bag up, looks pretty good to me, although I am a Kate Spade newbie.  Any thoughts?
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Kate-Spade-Tarrytown-Logan-Red-Leather-Bag/23964991





baltogirl said:


> Or someone else could buy it after I posted this even though I've been looking at it for a week now doing research on websites to make sure it was authentic.  Gee.  Thanks


It looks like someone bought it. The bag in the listing is authentic.


----------



## baltogirl

I thought so.  Thanks so much for the reply. They bought it like 10 minutes after I posted it here, so karma and all that, lol!

I do have a goodwill find to post later.  iPhone pics never turn out great on message boards.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

It is authentic! 



baltogirl said:


> Good morning
> I'm about to snatch this bag up, looks pretty good to me, although I am a Kate Spade newbie. Any thoughts?
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Kate-Spade-Tarrytown-Logan-Red-Leather-Bag/23964991


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Hi there! Yes, this authentic!! 



flabbymel said:


> yikes..sorry...it's available now..
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/104487827172062638480/KATESPADEOWLBAG


----------



## jonchrisprice

HELP AUTHENTICATE THIS KATE SPADE.  Purchased at an estate sale.  Bag is heavy canvas, kind of an orangey red color with dark navy blue leather.  Any help regarding style, cost, etc.  Thanks.

http://s1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh484/jonchrisprice/Kate Spade/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## marissk

jonchrisprice said:


> HELP AUTHENTICATE THIS KATE SPADE.  Purchased at an estate sale.  Bag is heavy canvas, kind of an orangey red color with dark navy blue leather.  Any help regarding style, cost, etc.  Thanks.
> 
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh484/jonchrisprice/Kate Spade/?albumview=slideshow


It's authentic! And I'm (as always) jealous!


----------



## jonchrisprice

marissk said:


> It's authentic! And I'm (as always) jealous!


 
I thought so, but just wanted to double check.  Thanks!  Any idea on style, cost, etc.?


----------



## share4myfriends

This bag was given to me and I'm not sure it's real - and I do not want to carry around a fake.  If it's real can anyone tell me the collection or year it came from.

It's Cherry red and smooth leather.  The inside is also a dark red and has a little white loop tag that says "made in china".  It has one inside zip pocket and a flat pocket and looks to be a cell phone pocket on the other side.  There are no feet on the bottom.


Here are links to photos I took:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v304/clg0513/photo.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v304/clg0513/photo1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v304/clg0513/photo2.jpg

Thanks a bunch!!!!!
Carrie


----------



## marissk

share4myfriends said:


> This bag was given to me and I'm not sure it's real - and I do not want to carry around a fake.  If it's real can anyone tell me the collection or year it came from.
> 
> It's Cherry red and smooth leather.  The inside is also a dark red and has a little white loop tag that says "made in china".  It has one inside zip pocket and a flat pocket and looks to be a cell phone pocket on the other side.  There are no feet on the bottom.
> 
> 
> Here are links to photos I took:
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v304/clg0513/photo.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v304/clg0513/photo1.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v304/clg0513/photo2.jpg
> 
> Thanks a bunch!!!!!
> Carrie


It's fake. The biggest clue is that red tab inside the bag...that's supposed to mimic the inside label of an authentic bag. Also inside, the gathered (elastic) pocket is not something you'd find in an authentic handbag. It may not be real leather either.

Sorry...


----------



## qitqat

Hi experts, please authenticate this Kate Spade bag for me please. did I buy a fake bag? the seller called it Kate Spade hearthstone houndstooth stevie. thank you

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v88/qitqat/jhunq/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## BeenBurned

qitqat said:


> Hi experts, please authenticate this Kate Spade bag for me please. did I buy a fake bag? the seller called it Kate Spade hearthstone houndstooth stevie. thank you
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v88/qitqat/jhunq/?albumview=slideshow


Welcome to TPF!! You got an authentic bag!


----------



## qitqat

BeenBurned said:


> Welcome to TPF!! You got an authentic bag!



yeay!! thanks for the great news


----------



## BeenBurned

qitqat said:


> yeay!! thanks for the great news


----------



## pcil

Hi,

Please help authenticate:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-KATE-SP...E-BON-SHOPPER-BAG-/130676881296#ht_2791wt_892

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N...hopper-Purse-Bag-/380434989160#ht_1239wt_1180

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-KATE-SP...TISTRIPE-145-HOT-/261018972304#ht_2166wt_1413

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-NEW-Aut...de-Stevie-Purse-Bag-Stucco-Noel-/230785270927

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-K...H_Handbags&hash=item3375c60bb4#ht_1544wt_1413

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-KATE-S...459?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bbe4d783


----------



## BeenBurned

pcil said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help authenticate:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-KATE-SP...E-BON-SHOPPER-BAG-/130676881296#ht_2791wt_892
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N...hopper-Purse-Bag-/380434989160#ht_1239wt_1180
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-KATE-SP...TISTRIPE-145-HOT-/261018972304#ht_2166wt_1413
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-NEW-Aut...de-Stevie-Purse-Bag-Stucco-Noel-/230785270927
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-K...H_Handbags&hash=item3375c60bb4#ht_1544wt_1413
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-KATE-S...459?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bbe4d783


All look good to me.


----------



## pcil

BeenBurned said:


> All look good to me.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## MSPOSH

likamarie82 said:


> Thanks again!!


beautiful bag  looks pretty good


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yes, these are all genuine!




pcil said:


> Thank you so much!!


----------



## Vintage Jewels

Found this today at a garage sale and I do not know much about designer bags. Can you give me some feedback?


----------



## marissk

Vintage Jewels said:


> Found this today at a garage sale and I do not know much about designer bags. Can you give me some feedback?


It's an authentic Kate Spade Stevie. I can't remember the specific collection (although I really should!!), but it is authentic and probably retailed for about $250 new. Good find!


----------



## gordomom

Vintage Jewels said:


> Found this today at a garage sale and I do not know much about designer bags. Can you give me some feedback?





marissk said:


> It's an authentic Kate Spade Stevie. I can't remember the specific collection (although I really should!!), but it is authentic and probably retailed for about $250 new. Good find!



The Kent Stevies look very similar and have the same type of lever lock closure on the front pocket.  However, I've only seen them in leather, so maybe not a Kent?

Great find, Vintage Jewels!!  Looks like it's in great shape!


----------



## Vintage Jewels

gordomom said:


> The Kent Stevies look very similar and have the same type of lever lock closure on the front pocket.  However, I've only seen them in leather, so maybe not a Kent?
> 
> Great find, Vintage Jewels!!  Looks like it's in great shape!



Oh my goodness. I cannot believe it is real. I asked the lady (owner) and she just said well I guess its real it has the name on it...lol. I took my chances. It is in really good shape. Nice addition to my Ebay Store........ :0) Thanks to you all for the information!


----------



## RobynSHE

I Have a few Kate Spade handbags and I love them, I like the size of the green bag very roomy i would use this for a business bag.


----------



## marissk

Vintage Jewels said:


> Oh my goodness. I cannot believe it is real. I asked the lady (owner) and she just said well I guess its real it has the name on it...lol. I took my chances. It is in really good shape. Nice addition to my Ebay Store........ :0) Thanks to you all for the information!


GOT IT!! It's a blue nylon Pop ******* Street Stevie!!! Whew...sometimes, it takes a while, but I eventually remember!


----------



## AmbersAunt

Please authenticate.
Item:  Kate Spade Black Soft Leather Handbag Medium Shoulder Doctor
Listing Number:  330733749638
Seller:  junecleaver57
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-black-SOFT-leather-handbag-Medium-shoulder-doctor-/330733749638?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d01448586
Comments:  Thanks so much for your time!


----------



## Sofia79

I remember seeing these at Nordstrom. I believe it is authentic!


----------



## marissk

AmbersAunt said:


> Please authenticate.
> Item:  Kate Spade Black Soft Leather Handbag Medium Shoulder Doctor
> Listing Number:  330733749638
> Seller:  junecleaver57
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-black-SOFT-leather-handbag-Medium-shoulder-doctor-/330733749638?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d01448586
> Comments:  Thanks so much for your time!


That is authentic. What to look for is the way the inside zipper pocket is surrounded in leather that's integrated with the label embossed in gold. This appears to be in good shape (nice and clean, too); even the BIN price is a bargain!


----------



## efashionthings

Hi Ladies, Please help me authenticate this bag. I really have no idea. There is no kate spade tag inside but just a small white tag said "made in USA" and "K3" as shown in the pictures. Thank you so much. 


http://photobucket.com/katezebra


----------



## marissk

efashionthings said:


> Hi Ladies, Please help me authenticate this bag. I really have no idea. There is no kate spade tag inside but just a small white tag said "made in USA" and "K3" as shown in the pictures. Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> http://photobucket.com/katezebra


It's authentic!! FYI...that Made in USA tag is the only USA tag kate spade ever used. Many of the USA-made bags don't have an inside label. But this is the real deal!


----------



## efashionthings

marissk said:


> It's authentic!! FYI...that Made in USA tag is the only USA tag kate spade ever used. Many of the USA-made bags don't have an inside label. But this is the real deal!


Great!! Thank you so much for your information. I'm really happy now


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Is it small? I think it's a tiger faille basket. But definitely authentic! 



efashionthings said:


> Great!! Thank you so much for your information. I'm really happy now


----------



## SondraP

I bought this at a thrift shop, torn between real or fake, hope you can help, sorry for the bad pics.


----------



## marissk

SondraP said:


> I bought this at a thrift shop, torn between real or fake, hope you can help, sorry for the bad pics.


It's authentic! Good for you!


----------



## SondraP

marissk said:


> It's authentic! Good for you!



OMG, What makes you so sure?  I tried to find pics of it online and couldn't find, so thought it was fake.  Not sure the bottom of the purse is leather, although it matches the straps. Thankz


----------



## marissk

SondraP said:


> OMG, What makes you so sure?  I tried to find pics of it online and couldn't find, so thought it was fake.  Not sure the bottom of the purse is leather, although it matches the straps. Thankz


Have you seen the "Hall of Shame" page?? 99% of the time, a fake kate spade is unbelievably easy to spot!!

But...on this bag, the rivets have the KS dot logo embossed on them (I've NEVER seen a counterfeiter do that); ditto the turnlock...the embossed label is correct. Next, inside, the leather surrounding the zipper pocket with the integrated label embossed in gold is exactly as it should be. On a fake, the zipper isn't ever surrounded in leather and often there is simply a glob of vinyl sewn on to the lining with either a fake fabric label glued on to it (most often, crookedly!), or the glob of vinyl is blank...no label, no nothing! The lining fabric is custom kate spade; it's the dot Noel lining, which is very high quality.

You really have yourself and authentic bag that looks to be in great shape, and if you tell me you paid less than $100, I'll have to steal it from you!!


----------



## SondraP

marissk said:


> Have you seen the "Hall of Shame" page?? 99% of the time, a fake kate spade is unbelievably easy to spot!!
> 
> But...on this bag, the rivets have the KS dot logo embossed on them (I've NEVER seen a counterfeiter do that); ditto the turnlock...the embossed label is correct. Next, inside, the leather surrounding the zipper pocket with the integrated label embossed in gold is exactly as it should be. On a fake, the zipper isn't ever surrounded in leather and often there is simply a glob of vinyl sewn on to the lining with either a fake fabric label glued on to it (most often, crookedly!), or the glob of vinyl is blank...no label, no nothing! The lining fabric is custom kate spade; it's the dot Noel lining, which is very high quality.
> 
> You really have yourself and authentic bag that looks to be in great shape, and if you tell me you paid less than $100, I'll have to steal it from you!!


I can't believe it, too good to be true, paid only $45!


----------



## marissk

SondraP said:


> I can't believe it, too good to be true, paid only $45!


Geez...that never happens to me! Congrats!


----------



## SondraP

marissk said:


> Geez...that never happens to me! Congrats!




I just looked at the hall of shame, yes there are some very ugly bags there!, Well thanks, I guess I can put an end to my obsession over the bag now.  Thanks again.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I second that. It's authentic! 



SondraP said:


> I just looked at the hall of shame, yes there are some very ugly bags there!, Well thanks, I guess I can put an end to my obsession over the bag now. Thanks again.


----------



## SondraP

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I second that. It's authentic!



I still don't believe it!  So happy, I waited two hours to be first in line to buy it when the store opened, thanks for the second opinion.


----------



## AmbersAunt

Please authenticate.
Item: Raspberry Pink Kate Spade handbag
Listing number:  120917578970
Seller: 0marty314
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Raspberry-Pink-Kate-Spade-handbag-/120917578970?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c273fd4da
Comments: Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yup, this is authentic! 100%!



AmbersAunt said:


> Please authenticate.
> Item: Raspberry Pink Kate Spade handbag
> Listing number: 120917578970
> Seller: 0marty314
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Raspberry-P...970?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c273fd4da
> Comments: Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## efashionthings

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Is it small? I think it's a tiger faille basket. But definitely authentic!



Thank you. It's small. The size is 8.25" x 5.5" x 2.75"


----------



## AmbersAunt

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yup, this is authentic! 100%!


 
Yay!!  After looking at the bags in the Kate Spade Hall of Shame thread, I thought this was too pretty to be a fake!   Thank you!


----------



## ShinyCquin

I need help with the name of this bag. I purchased on eBay and am a bit disappointed. The pics make it actually look nicer. In person, it's in dire need of a rehab job. It smells weird and very filthy inside and out. Of course the leather will need to be cleaned/shined to bring back it's lustre. 

I think it's real. My camera takes horrible pics. iPhone probably wouldve taken better ones but used my Canon crappy one instead. 

The hologram is on the label and has the same font size....even the engraved logo on the hardware matches up but I am stumped on the name of bag. 

I am not sure if I want to keep it. It's smaller than I thought (I read the measurements on listing, but it still looks smaller than I thought it would be) and just downright disappointed that I have to put more money into this bag. I hope it's worth the $56 I paid for it. I never fight for bags on ebay but this one looked nice and I am looking for a medium sized basic leather tote....and prefer KS because her line is so classy looking. 

Please help...signed....bummed and disappointed in Texas....


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

It is definitely authentic. It seems to be boarskin. 



paranoidpoodle said:


> I need help with the name of this bag. I purchased on eBay and am a bit disappointed. The pics make it actually look nicer. In person, it's in dire need of a rehab job. It smells weird and very filthy inside and out. Of course the leather will need to be cleaned/shined to bring back it's lustre.
> 
> I think it's real. My camera takes horrible pics. iPhone probably wouldve taken better ones but used my Canon crappy one instead.
> 
> The hologram is on the label and has the same font size....even the engraved logo on the hardware matches up but I am stumped on the name of bag.
> 
> I am not sure if I want to keep it. It's smaller than I thought (I read the measurements on listing, but it still looks smaller than I thought it would be) and just downright disappointed that I have to put more money into this bag. I hope it's worth the $56 I paid for it. I never fight for bags on ebay but this one looked nice and I am looking for a medium sized basic leather tote....and prefer KS because her line is so classy looking.
> 
> Please help...signed....bummed and disappointed in Texas....


----------



## ShinyCquin

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It is definitely authentic. It seems to be boarskin.


 

Thank you!!!  I googled "Kate Spade Boarskin" and found it...it's the Sam Boarskin 2001 bag - I believe that is Kat's site that I found it on. The "Ihatefakes" site. 

Thanks a million. At least I know it's real...and it's supposed to look that way - well, still needs to be cleaned up but I think I will keep it.


----------



## marissk

paranoidpoodle said:


> Thank you!!!  I googled "Kate Spade Boarskin" and found it...it's the Sam Boarskin 2001 bag - I believe that is Kat's site that I found it on. The "Ihatefakes" site.
> 
> Thanks a million. At least I know it's real...and it's supposed to look that way - well, still needs to be cleaned up but I think I will keep it.


I have that same bag and it is the fall 2001 Sam in boarskin. The leather will clean up very well as it's pretty indestructible. The inside of mine is pretty darn clean because I've always used Tintamar purse organizers, which also make it really easy to change bags just about every day, which I do.

The best leather polishes I've found are made by Tarrago (I found them online at shoecaresupplies.com). It will come back nicely!


----------



## AmbersAunt

Oh, this bag is gorgeous and it's in my FAVORITE color!!    Is it authentic?
Item: Kate Spade NY Genuine Red Leather Handbag 
Listing number:  170847930604
Seller: estrellita5582
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170847930604?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments: Thanks!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yup! It is authentic! I have this purse in a smaller style. I don't remember the year or collection name, though! 



AmbersAunt said:


> Oh, this bag is gorgeous and it's in my FAVORITE color!!  Is it authentic?
> Item: Kate Spade NY Genuine Red Leather Handbag
> Listing number: 170847930604
> Seller: estrellita5582
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170847930604?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Comments: Thanks!


----------



## AmbersAunt

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yup! It is authentic! I have this purse in a smaller style. I don't remember the year or collection name, though!


 
Fantastic!  As always, thanks for your help!


----------



## ShinyCquin

marissk said:


> I have that same bag and it is the fall 2001 Sam in boarskin. The leather will clean up very well as it's pretty indestructible. The inside of mine is pretty darn clean because I've always used Tintamar purse organizers, which also make it really easy to change bags just about every day, which I do.
> 
> The best leather polishes I've found are made by Tarrago (I found them online at shoecaresupplies.com). It will come back nicely!


 

Thanks...I will look into that and clean it myself and save money so I can buy a cute Kate Spade wallet or tote!


----------



## ShinyCquin

Hey ladies...need your expert advice again. I recently got on a Kate Spade kick and was excited when I found this today and had to buy before authenticating! I think it's real, but don't have the knowlege or collection to back it up like y'all! The hollogram appears to read Kate Spade something (I think I need readers now!Yikes!) and the font looks right but again....I am still a baby Kate Spade follower!!!

Found it at an upscale resale shop. I hope it's real because I think it's soooo pretty! 

Took pics with my iPhone 4 (not as great as 4S but hey, it at least took pics, right?)

Is it real and what is it?


----------



## ShinyCquin

paranoidpoodle said:


> Hey ladies...need your expert advice again. I recently got on a Kate Spade kick and was excited when I found this today and had to buy before authenticating! I think it's real, but don't have the knowlege or collection to back it up like y'all! The hollogram appears to read Kate Spade something (I think I need readers now!Yikes!) and the font looks right but again....I am still a baby Kate Spade follower!!!
> 
> Found it at an upscale resale shop. I hope it's real because I think it's soooo pretty!
> 
> Took pics with my iPhone 4 (not as great as 4S but hey, it at least took pics, right?)
> 
> Is it real and what is it?


 

One more pic...I uploaded wrong one!


----------



## BeenBurned

paranoidpoodle said:


> Hey ladies...need your expert advice again. I recently got on a Kate Spade kick and was excited when I found this today and had to buy before authenticating! I think it's real, but don't have the knowlege or collection to back it up like y'all! The hollogram appears to read Kate Spade something (I think I need readers now!Yikes!) and the font looks right but again....I am still a baby Kate Spade follower!!!
> 
> Found it at an upscale resale shop. I hope it's real because I think it's soooo pretty!
> 
> Took pics with my iPhone 4 (not as great as 4S but hey, it at least took pics, right?)
> 
> Is it real and what is it?





paranoidpoodle said:


> One more pic...I uploaded wrong one!


It's authentic. Someone else might know the name.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Definitely real. COuld be a Rosalie... not sure. But I am sure it's authentic! 


paranoidpoodle said:


> One more pic...I uploaded wrong one!


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/280889619665?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649







I vote fake. The hardware is just too gaudy.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Definitely real. COuld be a Rosalie... not sure. But I am sure it's authentic!


Me thinks it's from the "Claverly" collection; it's a Remy continental wallet.


----------



## marissk

marissk said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280889619665?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I vote fake. The hardware is just too gaudy.


Well, I'm wrong. It's authentic. There are 2 more just like it that were listed this evening. I still think the hardware is gaudy!


----------



## bmarie11

hi everybody,  this isn't an authenticity question,  i'm sure of that - does anyone know the style (name)?     thanks bunches!   bobbie


----------



## rdefrance

Hi:

Is there a strip sewn inside with numbers on it?

I have seen quite a few fake ones with a white tag that reads Made In China


----------



## marissk

bmarie11 said:


> hi everybody,  this isn't an authenticity question,  i'm sure of that - does anyone know the style (name)?     thanks bunches!   bobbie


This is a Stevie, but I can't remember the collection. It's the only Stevie that was made in leather, I think...but I still can't remember the collection!


----------



## bmarie11

marissk said:


> This is a Stevie, but I can't remember the collection. It's the only Stevie that was made in leather, I think...but I still can't remember the collection!



thank you!   i thought it was a stevie!


----------



## marissk

bmarie11 said:


> thank you!   i thought it was a stevie!


GOT IT!! It's a Berkshire Road Stevie!! Sometimes, my brain works sloooow, but it usually comes thru! Just gotta give the tapes time to rewind!


----------



## chatterbucks08

i am not so sure of the authenticity judging from the pictures...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I totally agree with Marissk on this one. Counterfeiters have not yet learned how to engrave her name/logo into metal hardware. (Yet!)




bmarie11 said:


> hi everybody, this isn't an authenticity question, i'm sure of that - does anyone know the style (name)? thanks bunches! bobbie


----------



## marissk

so sick of fake 'bow' bags...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/ADORABLE-ST...897?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc71f8ad1

GAD!! Sorry...I meant to put this in the "Hall of Shame". But I'm still sick of fake 'bow' bags!


----------



## simplyshopping

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-authent...WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1852c4d0#ht_3772wt_922

Could someone authenticate this essex scout please?


----------



## cocosaintclair

Hi all! Could someone verify this bag please?
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/180890636393?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_951

It is (hopefully) my first Kate Spade handbag purchase and I just want to make sure.  The lining is solid green and has a "Made in Vietnam" tag.

Thanks!!


----------



## marissk

cocosaintclair said:


> Hi all! Could someone verify this bag please?
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/180890636393?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_951
> 
> It is (hopefully) my first Kate Spade handbag purchase and I just want to make sure.  The lining is solid green and has a "Made in Vietnam" tag.
> 
> Thanks!!


Yup, it's authentic...and you got a GREAT price for it! Take care of it and it will last you forever. KS leathers are very durable!


----------



## cocosaintclair

marissk said:


> Yup, it's authentic...and you got a GREAT price for it! Take care of it and it will last you forever. KS leathers are very durable!


Thank you so much!  I am very excited


----------



## dorothygail101

sara_g said:


> mrsfreeze06--wallet looks authentic
> 
> berryolive--both look authentic
> 
> mzdeith--that's not true about the authenticity.  A seller is not required to state that an item is authentic since ebay will/should remove a listing if it isn't authentic and it reminds you when you list a designer item that you are not allowed to sell fake/replica items.  If you receive an item and it isn't authentic, filing for SNAD for non-authenticity through paypal is always possible and has nothing to do with whether or not the seller stated specifically it was authentic.  There's plenty about this in the ebay subforum too if you want more information.


excellent response, i agree.  ebay must assume authenticity, nothing else is allowed.


----------



## dorothygail101

rdefrance said:


> Hi:
> 
> Is there a strip sewn inside with numbers on it?
> 
> I have seen quite a few fake ones with a white tag that reads Made In China


im a newbie here, what color is the tag supossed to read?


----------



## dorothygail101

SondraP said:


> I can't believe it, too good to be true, paid only $45!


is the dot noel a green with gold dots also, or is that a different name? i am a ks newbie here sorry!


----------



## dorothygail101

i bought this, but i am not familiar with kate spade...it's pebbled leather with a green fabric lining with gold dots, looks good but i need the help of the experts! thanks so much!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I'm a bit stumped on this one! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...992?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bd1cc910


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I'm a bit stumped on this one!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...992?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bd1cc910


I'm not...fake! That metal flappy label is the clue. Also, the binding on the seams. I'll report it.


----------



## jonchrisprice

PLease help with this Kate Spade bag. Thanks.

http://s1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh484/jonchrisprice/Kate Spade/


----------



## marissk

jonchrisprice said:


> PLease help with this Kate Spade bag. Thanks.
> 
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh484/jonchrisprice/Kate Spade/


It's authentic. The counterfeiters have yet to replicate the leather zipper pulls and the embossed dot Noel logo on the hardware. The protective feet also have the dot Noel log, and the dot Noel fabric is correct. You've got yourself a diaper bag (by the pockets on the sides) and I believe it to be a "Henry" (I get Henry and Fred confused a lot, but Fred is a backpack).


----------



## Barbardor2122

hi.. its look pretty good so far


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Definitely authentic.





dorothygail101 said:


> i bought this, but i am not familiar with kate spade...it's pebbled leather with a green fabric lining with gold dots, looks good but i need the help of the experts! thanks so much!!


----------



## dorothygail101

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Definitely authentic.


 thank you thank you! i bought it ay goodwill for 10.00, i thought everything seemed to be right, but i defer to the experts! thank you again!


----------



## dorothygail101

i wonder what the style name of it is...hmmm?


----------



## lulu212121

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...OBT%2BAfpe1ck%2FwvLrg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Can someone tell me if this is real? Thanks!!!


----------



## marissk

lulu212121 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...OBT%2BAfpe1ck%2FwvLrg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Can someone tell me if this is real? Thanks!!!


It is authentic...and $14?? WOW! The photos are dreadful so it's hard to see what shape it's in, but KS leathers are very durable and it will clean and polish up nicely.


----------



## lulu212121

marissk said:


> It is authentic...and $14?? WOW! The photos are dreadful so it's hard to see what shape it's in, but KS leathers are very durable and it will clean and polish up nicely.


 
Thank you so much! 

I have a black one somewhat like this (maybe different season), but I just love it! This is such a timeless bag & a workhorse! The feet threw me off because my other one has the square ones & a loop zipper pull.


----------



## marissk

DAWN!

Check this one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...340?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c281523c4

The label is a close call, but are those pointy feet I see?? And this is allegedly a Sam with tab. I'm VERY suspicious...we've seen other fake zebra faille bags before (and it was murder to try to remove!).


----------



## Morisa

marissk said:


> DAWN!
> 
> Check this one:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...340?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c281523c4
> 
> The label is a close call, but are those pointy feet I see?? And this is allegedly a Sam with tab. I'm VERY suspicious...we've seen other fake zebra faille bags before (and it was murder to try to remove!).



Doesn't the Sam have two handles?  This bag looks a little "short" to be a Sam...


----------



## marissk

Morisa said:


> Doesn't the Sam have two handles?  This bag looks a little "short" to be a Sam...


Oh, good point! I hadn't thought about that. It sure as heck ain't a Sam!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I think it IS authentic Zebra Faille, but yeah, it's NOT a Sam. I THINK it's a Syndey. 




marissk said:


> Oh, good point! I hadn't thought about that. It sure as heck ain't a Sam!


----------



## katev

Item: Kate Spade Pink Envelope Pouch
Seller: Savers $1.50

Comments: I only have one KS item, a messenger bag that I know is authenticate because I bought it at Macy&#8217;s. I see a lot of items labeled KS at thrift stores and many are obvious fakes, but I recently picked up a couple of accessories very cheap that I think are genuine. 

I don&#8217;t know what this pink envelope is used for &#8211; but it&#8217;s cute! Please give your opinion about authenticity. Thank you!


----------



## katev

Item: Kate Spade Black Zip Pouch
Seller: St. Vincents Thrift Shop $1
Comments: Please give an opinion on authenticity, let me know if you need more pics, thank you!


----------



## marissk

katev said:


> Item: Kate Spade Pink Envelope Pouch
> Seller: Savers $1.50
> 
> Comments: I only have one KS item, a messenger bag that I know is authenticate because I bought it at Macy&#8217;s. I see a lot of items labeled KS at thrift stores and many are obvious fakes, but I recently picked up a couple of accessories very cheap that I think are genuine.
> 
> I don&#8217;t know what this pink envelope is used for &#8211; but it&#8217;s cute! Please give your opinion about authenticity. Thank you!


It's a photo holder, and it's authentic!


----------



## katev

marissk said:


> It's a photo holder, and it's authentic!


 
A photo holder, perfect! Thank you!


----------



## katev

katev said:


> Item: Kate Spade Black Zip Pouch
> Seller: St. Vincent&#8217;s Thrift Shop $1
> Comments: Please give an opinion on authenticity, let me know if you need more pics, thank you!


 
Does anyone have any thoughts about the authenticity of this little black microfiber zip pouch? TIA!

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...-this-kate-spade-416419-157.html#post22118026


----------



## itsybitsymia

Hi all! A newbie needs help in authenticating this juicy Essex Scout 

http://deluxemall.com/kate-spade/70764-new-kate-spade-essex-scout-medium-360-a.html

Thanks a million!


----------



## Seraphim2

Hi Everyone! I work in our local hospice thrift shop and have had some donations of nice handbags. This one says Kate Spade stamped onto a small square of leather that is affixed to the inside zipper compartment.. Under Kate Spade it says New York then under that it says Made In China. The rivet holding the leather onto the zipper compartment is kind of off center. The closure out side has an imprint of what I assume to be the signature symbol of her line? It is 4 shapes consisting of 2 circles and 2 more squarish shapes. The fabric for the entire outside of this bag has those same symbolls. The leather handles are very nice quality and the stitching is white. I hope these pictures come through ok.


----------



## marissk

itsybitsymia said:


> Hi all! A newbie needs help in authenticating this juicy Essex Scout
> 
> http://deluxemall.com/kate-spade/70764-new-kate-spade-essex-scout-medium-360-a.html
> 
> Thanks a million!


It's authentic, but the price?? eBay has them a lot less expensively!


----------



## marissk

Seraphim2 said:


> Hi Everyone! I work in our local hospice thrift shop and have had some donations of nice handbags. This one says Kate Spade stamped onto a small square of leather that is affixed to the inside zipper compartment.. Under Kate Spade it says New York then under that it says Made In China. The rivet holding the leather onto the zipper compartment is kind of off center. The closure out side has an imprint of what I assume to be the signature symbol of her line? It is 4 shapes consisting of 2 circles and 2 more squarish shapes. The fabric for the entire outside of this bag has those same symbolls. The leather handles are very nice quality and the stitching is white. I hope these pictures come through ok.


It's authentic. Counterfeiters don't replicate the dot Noel fabric nor the embossed hardware. No doubt...real thing!


----------



## marissk

katev said:


> Item: Kate Spade Black Zip Pouch
> Seller: St. Vincents Thrift Shop $1
> Comments: Please give an opinion on authenticity, let me know if you need more pics, thank you!


My instinct says it's authentic; it's too nicely done to be fake. I'd like Miss Dawn to chime in though.


----------



## Seraphim2

Thank you so much. I'm still learning how to do things here. So what price range could I put on this one? I checked ebay but there aren't many to compare. Are there other sites I could look at that sell designer bags? Gosh I've got so much to learn. I have 3 more handbags to research: A Ferragamo, a Cartier and a wallet to match and then some kind of white resin hard purse that looks like mother of pearl.


----------



## katev

marissk said:


> My instinct says it's authentic; it's too nicely done to be fake. I'd like Miss Dawn to chime in though.


 
Thanks, that was my impression too!


----------



## emar77

Hi! I found a kate spade bag at a thrift store in Kansas city & want to make sure if it is real of not. The leather label appears to be stitched on, not glued- I couldn't get a good picture of the detail. Also, the hardware on the zipper, straps, & feet have the ks logo on them. The interior is a navy/gold polka dot pattern. Thanks!

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4125383142125.169797.1509784372&type=1


----------



## marissk

Seraphim2 said:


> Thank you so much. I'm still learning how to do things here. So what price range could I put on this one? I checked ebay but there aren't many to compare. Are there other sites I could look at that sell designer bags? Gosh I've got so much to learn. I have 3 more handbags to research: A Ferragamo, a Cartier and a wallet to match and then some kind of white resin hard purse that looks like mother of pearl.


I searched eBay for Essex Scout bags in orange that have sold and typically, the price is between $175 and $200. When listed over $200, the tend not to sell. You can use the search feature (I searched for Essex Scout Orange), but before searching, click the link for Advanced Search. Scroll down and you'll see a checkbox for "Completed Listings"; that way you can see what was listed, what sold (in green) and what didn't sell (in red). That will help you determine what people are willing to pay for what you have...depending on condition, of course!


----------



## marissk

emar77 said:


> Hi! I found a kate spade bag at a thrift store in Kansas city & want to make sure if it is real of not. The leather label appears to be stitched on, not glued- I couldn't get a good picture of the detail. Also, the hardware on the zipper, straps, & feet have the ks logo on them. The interior is a navy/gold polka dot pattern. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4125383142125.169797.1509784372&type=1


H...your link isn't working. But...from what you told me, it sounds like what an authentic bag should feature. That lining would be called the Larabee dot. Once I see it, I can confirm one way or the other.


----------



## Seraphim2

Marissk thank you for the tips on searching ebay. Can you tell me if this Kate Spade I showed you pictures of has a style name?


----------



## marissk

Seraphim2 said:


> Marissk thank you for the tips on searching ebay. Can you tell me if this Kate Spade I showed you pictures of has a style name?


Oh, crap!!! I'm so sorry! I got your post and the post after yours mixed up!!! Geez...

OK...here's a link to an identical (but not very good condition) bag:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...657?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc78905c9

Even if I could remember the name of this bag, most of what's posted won't have it so searching probably won't help.

From what I've seen on eBay, for some reason, black bags don't sell well. Frankly, I think if you got $50 for it, that would be a lot. Check out this listing:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...447?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2571ab097f

which is a green version of your bag. That's going for $26.50 right now, with a buy-it-now price of about $50.

You can search for kate spade noel, then narrow your search from there.

Sorry for the brain fart with the orange essex scout!


----------



## emar77

marissk said:


> H...your link isn't working. But...from what you told me, it sounds like what an authentic bag should feature. That lining would be called the Larabee dot. Once I see it, I can confirm one way or the other.


sorry about that- I had trouble with attachments earlier, so will try another way.

http://www1.snapfish.com/snapfish/t...otsc=SHR/otsi=SALBlink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/


----------



## Seraphim2

Marissk thanks again! This will be of so much help when I go into the shop tomorrow and be able to tell them what I found out. We live in a small, rural town in FL and I know we couldn't get what it's worth. But it helps to at least have a guide line!!!!! Thanks again.


----------



## marissk

emar77 said:


> sorry about that- I had trouble with attachments earlier, so will try another way.
> 
> http://www1.snapfish.com/snapfish/t...otsc=SHR/otsi=SALBlink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/


Didn't need to look beyond the first photo!! It's authentic! You've got yourself a Wellesley Sam in Ruby (got one myself!); this will last you forEVER! The boarskin wears like iron. Congrats!


----------



## emar77

emar77 said:


> Hi! I found a kate spade bag at a thrift store in Kansas city & want to make sure if it is real of not. The leather label appears to be stitched on, not glued- I couldn't get a good picture of the detail. Also, the hardware on the zipper, straps, & feet have the ks logo on them. The interior is a navy/gold polka dot pattern. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4125383142125.169797.1509784372&type=1


 


marissk said:


> Didn't need to look beyond the first photo!! It's authentic! You've got yourself a Wellesley Sam in Ruby (got one myself!); this will last you forEVER! The boarskin wears like iron. Congrats!


 
Thanks so much!!! I paid $7 for it!! Glad I snatched that up!


----------



## the_forehead

can i get a quick opinion on this wristlet please? 
i had a similar one before i lost it, but the inside print was different, so i just wanted to make sure, thanks!












many thanks in advance!


----------



## marissk

the_forehead said:


> can i get a quick opinion on this wristlet please?
> i had a similar one before i lost it, but the inside print was different, so i just wanted to make sure, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> many thanks in advance!


This looks good to me. The doel Noel lining is just as it should be.


----------



## Carnivalchan

Hello,

Please give an opinion on authenticity

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Kate-Spade-B...0?pt=Wallet&hash=item19d1ee105c#ht_500wt_1287

Thanks


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I don't see anything that throws up red flags here... I'd say it's authentic. 



Carnivalchan said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please give an opinion on authenticity
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Kate-Spade-B...0?pt=Wallet&hash=item19d1ee105c#ht_500wt_1287
> 
> Thanks


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I don't see anything that throws up red flags here... I'd say it's authentic.


I also say it's authentic.


----------



## mainguyen504

Hi ladies, I picked these up from a thrift store and they're so cute! So my question is, are they authentic??


----------



## marissk

mainguyen504 said:


> Hi ladies, I picked these up from a thrift store and they're so cute! So my question is, are they authentic??


My initial thought is that they are not authentic; the label on the heels doesn''t match the labels on the insole.

What kind of labels are on the heels?? Fabric?? Rubber??


----------



## mainguyen504

marissk said:


> My initial thought is that they are not authentic; the label on the heels doesn''t match the labels on the insole.
> 
> What kind of labels are on the heels?? Fabric?? Rubber??



It's rubber on the heels.


----------



## marissk

mainguyen504 said:


> It's rubber on the heels.


Frankly, I can't imagine anyone counterfeiting these shoes. I get that the labels are different cause of the different materials. I'd say they're authentic.


----------



## mainguyen504

marissk said:


> Frankly, I can't imagine anyone counterfeiting these shoes. I get that the labels are different cause of the different materials. I'd say they're authentic.



That's how I felt at the store! Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## marissk

OK DFW, I'm sick of fighting this...real or not??





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...385?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416767b661


----------



## kayem333

NEED HELP ASAP! I purchased the balenciaga city, link below. It can in looks great, feels great, i read almost every website possible to compare if it real, and it passed every test. However, there is 1 HUGE issue, it has a distinct smell, not a leather smell, it has this weird moldy type smell, and its a new bag, from the # it cant be older than 2009-2010. So, after receiveing the bag I emailed the owner and told her the smell is not going away and if nothing is done I will open a claim. She emailed me and appologized and stated she would refund me 125 to get it cleaned. I purhased the bag for 570, that being said, it was a great deal, however, now that shes SO willing to refund me 125 to clean it, im starting to think its a really really good fake. I cant tell, but the hardware, the #'s, the leather, the handles, the zipper, the stiching is perfect. So im not sure whether to: 
1. Open a claim to get a fullr refund because no1 would sell for that amount a real bag? 
2. Take the 125 and try getting the bag cleaned? 
Please HELP!! or ADVISE!! 
listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110897048508?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## marissk

We've dealt with this seller before...

What's your opinion on this? I've NEVER seen anything even close. The flowers scare me!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...542?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d028221be


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> We've dealt with this seller before...
> 
> What's your opinion on this? I've NEVER seen anything even close. The flowers scare me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...542?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d028221be



Not sure. Label looks good, but I have never seen this bag before.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Not sure. Label looks good, but I have never seen this bag before.


Cool...what about the animal above?


----------



## Jezeble

I purchased this bag back in May, and after reading this forum, I am convinced it is a fake. It says, Made in Vietnam, is that correct? Please give me your opinion.

Item: 
KATE SPADE BLACK LEATHER TOTE PURSE LIME GREEN LINING GREAT LOOKING 15X10.5
Listing number: 290708557619
Seller: ilovemykids62
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290708557619#ht_622wt_1396

Thanks.


----------



## marissk

Jezeble said:


> I purchased this bag back in May, and after reading this forum, I am convinced it is a fake. It says, Made in Vietnam, is that correct? Please give me your opinion.
> 
> Item:
> KATE SPADE BLACK LEATHER TOTE PURSE LIME GREEN LINING GREAT LOOKING 15X10.5
> Listing number: 290708557619
> Seller: ilovemykids62
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290708557619#ht_622wt_1396
> 
> Thanks.


It's authentic. The label on the exterior is just as it should be with those two little 'dots' on either side. The label on the interior is also correct as it is sewn all around and embossed in gold with the correct label. When I first looked at the bag, I said to myself "that better have the green dot Noel lining", and it does. The exterior leather is also dot Noel, but it is punched, which is correct.

As for made in Viet Nam, that would not surprise me. All of the kate spade bags are made in the far east now, so that's not a concern.

So...rest assured...you've got an authentic bag at a very good price. Enjoy!


----------



## Jezeble

marissk said:


> It's authentic. The label on the exterior is just as it should be with those two little 'dots' on either side. The label on the interior is also correct as it is sewn all around and embossed in gold with the correct label. When I first looked at the bag, I said to myself "that better have the green dot Noel lining", and it does. The exterior leather is also dot Noel, but it is punched, which is correct.
> 
> As for made in Viet Nam, that would not surprise me. All of the kate spade bags are made in the far east now, so that's not a concern.
> 
> So...rest assured...you've got an authentic bag at a very good price. Enjoy!



Thank you very much Marissk. I do appreciate that you give of your time to do what you do on here.


----------



## rescueGirl

I would like to sell this bag on eBay, if it is real... of which I am 98 percent sure it's the real deal. I took the best picture my camera has to offer
The bag smells like leather inside also. The bag is like a powder blue small rectangle. 
It has a beige with black dot interior and measures 5 x 10 x 5 with a 6" long handle.

Any information would be super


----------



## bipolarbear

Really appreciate any help - love the bag and it looks good, but I'd love any help from the experts here.

ebay listing title: Kate Spade Bag $695 Nordstrom
listing #: 190691820408
seller id: parenteducator
http://www.ebay.com/itm/19069182040...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_1287

The seller states she was the original buyer/owner of this Sao Paolo and seems quite legit, but you can never be sure.

In addition to the pictures in the listing, here are a few more (sorry for the quality, I had a very hard time with the reflections on the patent leather):

Thanks!!


----------



## NWatson

Hi, I am looking at a KS diaper bag but do not know if it's authenticate and no sure what pics are required.  I have posted the link. TIA. 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/32093481...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_785wt_702


----------



## marissk

NWatson said:


> Hi, I am looking at a KS diaper bag but do not know if it's authenticate and no sure what pics are required.  I have posted the link. TIA.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/32093481...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_785wt_702


It's absolutely authentic. Luckily, with Kate Spade, the counterfeiters are rolling out butt ugly things that would shock you (just take a look at our Hall of Shame). But this seller is excellent and she only sells authentic KS bags.


----------



## marissk

bipolarbear said:


> Really appreciate any help - love the bag and it looks good, but I'd love any help from the experts here.
> 
> ebay listing title: Kate Spade Bag $695 Nordstrom
> listing #: 190691820408
> seller id: parenteducator
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/19069182040...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_1287
> 
> The seller states she was the original buyer/owner of this Sao Paolo and seems quite legit, but you can never be sure.
> 
> In addition to the pictures in the listing, here are a few more (sorry for the quality, I had a very hard time with the reflections on the patent leather):
> 
> Thanks!!


Hi...this is authentic and in good shape.


----------



## bipolarbear

Thanks so much!!


----------



## NWatson

marissk said:
			
		

> It's absolutely authentic. Luckily, with Kate Spade, the counterfeiters are rolling out butt ugly things that would shock you (just take a look at our Hall of Shame). But this seller is excellent and she only sells authentic KS bags.



Thank you so much.


----------



## nattyt145

Hi, I am a complete newbie to Kate Spade! I recently purchased this Gold Coast Elizabeth handbag in Flo Coral off ebay. I took all photos with my iphone, sorry if anything is blurry or under bad lighting. No password to view the album (it is public).

Please help authenticate...many thanks friends! 

http://s1149.photobucket.com/albums/o596/nattyx3nat/Kate Spade Gold Coast Elizabeth/

http://www.ebay.com/itm/19069150934...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1001wt_1185


----------



## marissk

nattyt145 said:


> Hi, I am a complete newbie to Kate Spade! I recently purchased this Gold Coast Elizabeth handbag in Flo Coral off ebay. I took all photos with my iphone, sorry if anything is blurry or under bad lighting. No password to view the album (it is public).
> 
> Please help authenticate...many thanks friends!
> 
> http://s1149.photobucket.com/albums/o596/nattyx3nat/Kate Spade Gold Coast Elizabeth/
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/19069150934...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1001wt_1185


 
Thankfully, the counterfeiters haven't attempted to copy the Gold Coast bags; yours is 100% authentic.


----------



## nattyt145

marissk said:


> Thankfully, the counterfeiters haven't attempted to copy the Gold Coast bags; yours is 100% authentic.



Thank you SO much!! And great to know the counterfeiters are "lagging" on this line..they are beautiful and shouldn't be copied . Happy 4th!!


----------



## akichan

Hi all, i just bought this KS wallet on eBay before i could authenticate it... didn't realise that KS fakes are so rampant and i only came across this forum after purchasing =(

Kindly assist to see if this is the real deal:
http://imageshack.us/g/687/kgrhqjqqeye0dq26bpm5tmd.jpg/


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yes, this is authentic. Everything looks good!




akichan said:


> Hi all, i just bought this KS wallet on eBay before i could authenticate it... didn't realise that KS fakes are so rampant and i only came across this forum after purchasing =(
> 
> Kindly assist to see if this is the real deal:
> http://imageshack.us/g/687/kgrhqjqqeye0dq26bpm5tmd.jpg/


----------



## akichan

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes, this is authentic. Everything looks good!



Thanks  a lot!!! it's a relief to know that =)


----------



## akichan

Is this authentic?

Item: KS Quinn Dipped Frosted Felt Tote
Listing number: 170873976000
Seller: bizboots
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170873976000?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2661


----------



## marissk

akichan said:


> Is this authentic?
> 
> Item: KS Quinn Dipped Frosted Felt Tote
> Listing number: 170873976000
> Seller: bizboots
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170873976000?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2661


 
Yes, it's 100% authentic.


----------



## ilovecoco.

Item: NWT Kate Spade bow and pearl drop earrings
Listing Number: 180924652721
Seller: twilight201202
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/180924652721?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks!


----------



## marissk

ilovecoco. said:


> Item: NWT Kate Spade bow and pearl drop earrings
> Listing Number: 180924652721
> Seller: twilight201202
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/180924652721?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks!


 
I am not an expert on ks jewelry, however, given that this is being sold by a US seller and has all the packaging it should have, I'd say they are authentic. I would be concerned about all of the sellers in China who sell ks jewelry are very low prices, without tags or packaging. This item, I believe, you can trust.


----------



## dorothygail101

it has the bag, but i know thats not always a true sign of it being authentic


----------



## marissk

dorothygail101 said:


> it has the bag, but i know thats not always a true sign of it being authentic


Excellent photos!! You make our job so easy!

It's 100% authentic. The label is unusual, but it is authentic. The pond-scum counterfeiters haven't faked that label and they aren't embossing the hardware. The trim around the inside zipper, complete with intregal gold embossed label, is exactly as it should be. It's the real thing!


----------



## dorothygail101

marissk said:


> Excellent photos!! You make our job so easy!
> 
> It's 100% authentic. The label is unusual, but it is authentic. The pond-scum counterfeiters haven't faked that label and they aren't embossing the hardware. The trim around the inside zipper, complete with intregal gold embossed label, is exactly as it should be. It's the real thing!


yeah!! i am excited, and thank you for being so fast, you guys are the best!! my last kate spade was from goodwill....i am sure i will get burned but you guys sure help me along the way!! thank you thank you!!


----------



## Missilissa

Hi, another new girl here! My first foray into "big girl" handbags and it was suggested I check w/you guys here on the ones I'm interested in. 
These are two I am watching http://www.ebay.com/itm/230822253867?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_949

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...10&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_500wt_949  this one only has the one picture but I did email for more-pics of the lining and close up of the label and she's going to email them to me. I'm not sure if you can tell anything just from that one pic.

Thank you!


----------



## marissk

Missilissa said:


> Hi, another new girl here! My first foray into "big girl" handbags and it was suggested I check w/you guys here on the ones I'm interested in.
> These are two I am watching http://www.ebay.com/itm/230822253867?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_949
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...10&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_500wt_949 this one only has the one picture but I did email for more-pics of the lining and close up of the label and she's going to email them to me. I'm not sure if you can tell anything just from that one pic.
> 
> Thank you!


 
I can tell A LOT from just one pic! For example, I know that the counterfeiters have not replicated the "license plate" label, so that's good. Next, using my supervision, I can see that the rivets that are on the bag are embossed with 'kate spade', which is a good thing, too.

Both are authentic. I'm pretty smitten with that green one...love green! Either will serve you well. The ks leathers are tough tough tough!


----------



## Missilissa

marissk said:


> I can tell A LOT from just one pic! For example, I know that the counterfeiters have not replicated the "license plate" label, so that's good. Next, using my supervision, I can see that the rivets that are on the bag are embossed with 'kate spade', which is a good thing, too.
> 
> Both are authentic. I'm pretty smitten with that green one...love green! Either will serve you well. The ks leathers are tough tough tough!



Awesome! Thank you so much!


----------



## VLSI

Could anyone (de)authentic this listing for me please?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120947356677

In interest of full disclosure, I am the seller. Someone sent me a message saying it was fake. I tried to look at guides for spotting fakes online, but I still can't really tell. If it turns out to be fake, I need to pull the auction immediately.

Much appreciated


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yes, it's a total counterfeit. The blank inside label, the pyramid-shaped feet, and the script on the outer ksny label... those are the indicators here. 



VLSI said:


> Could anyone (de)authentic this listing for me please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120947356677
> 
> In interest of full disclosure, I am the seller. Someone sent me a message saying it was fake. I tried to look at guides for spotting fakes online, but I still can't really tell. If it turns out to be fake, I need to pull the auction immediately.
> 
> Much appreciated


----------



## marissk

VLSI said:


> Could anyone (de)authentic this listing for me please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120947356677
> 
> In interest of full disclosure, I am the seller. Someone sent me a message saying it was fake. I tried to look at guides for spotting fakes online, but I still can't really tell. If it turns out to be fake, I need to pull the auction immediately.
> 
> Much appreciated


Hi there,

Yes, sadly it's fake. There are many ways of confirming this, but first is the overall style, which was never made by Kate Spade. Next is the label. The font and spacing of the characcters is incorrect. Next is the lining, All kate spade fabrics are top quality and custom designed. But most important is that little tab of what appears to be vinyl with nothing on it. Authentic kate spade bags have some label inside, most commonly stamped in gold into leather. That is usually either sewn around on all four sides or is integrated into leather that surrounds the inside zipper pocket. To have that little tab just sitting there with no label is something the counterfeiters do to deceive. Next are the pointy feet at the bottom of the bag. If you see pointy feet, you're looking at a counterfeit, 100% of the time. That's a dead giveaway that it's a fake. 

All that said, this is 100% counterfeit; there is no doubt whatsoever. I'm sorry if you got taken, but it's a big ole fake.

There is a website that's a bit out of date, but has excellent information about identifying the fabric labels kate spade used. Here's a link:

http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/katespadelabels

That site is owned by the person that we all recognize as the ultimate authority in kate spade items. You'll be able to confirm that the label is indeed fake.

Wishing you the best!! Yank that listing!

Marissa


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Was this sold to you as a genuine kate spade? Where was it bought? 



VLSI said:


> Could anyone (de)authentic this listing for me please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120947356677
> 
> In interest of full disclosure, I am the seller. Someone sent me a message saying it was fake. I tried to look at guides for spotting fakes online, but I still can't really tell. If it turns out to be fake, I need to pull the auction immediately.
> 
> Much appreciated


----------



## VLSI

Thanks a lot for the replies. Listing has been ended. I'll just stick to hocking menswear I suppose 



dawnsfinallywed said:


> Was this sold to you as a genuine kate spade? Where was it bought?



No. Local thrift shop. I make it a policy to ignore any and all purses because I don't know what I'm doing, but for some reason I didn't that day... 

Not the thread for this, but apparently I can't PM because I just joined so if anyone wanted to take a look at this http://www.ebay.com/itm/120947352139 I'd appreciate it as well. And to be more clear, I had my dad with me that day and he's the one who can't seem to ignore purses, haha...


----------



## BeenBurned

VLSI said:


> Could anyone (de)authentic this listing for me please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120947356677
> 
> In interest of full disclosure, I am the seller. Someone sent me a message saying it was fake. I tried to look at guides for spotting fakes online, but I still can't really tell. If it turns out to be fake, I need to pull the auction immediately.
> 
> Much appreciated





dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes, it's a total counterfeit. The blank inside label, the pyramid-shaped feet, and the script on the outer ksny label... those are the indicators here.





marissk said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Yes, sadly it's fake. There are many ways of confirming this, but first is the overall style, which was never made by Kate Spade. Next is the label. The font and spacing of the characcters is incorrect. Next is the lining, All kate spade fabrics are top quality and custom designed. But most important is that little tab of what appears to be vinyl with nothing on it. Authentic kate spade bags have some label inside, most commonly stamped in gold into leather. That is usually either sewn around on all four sides or is integrated into leather that surrounds the inside zipper pocket. To have that little tab just sitting there with no label is something the counterfeiters do to deceive. Next are the pointy feet at the bottom of the bag. If you see pointy feet, you're looking at a counterfeit, 100% of the time. That's a dead giveaway that it's a fake.
> 
> All that said, this is 100% counterfeit; there is no doubt whatsoever. I'm sorry if you got taken, but it's a big ole fake.
> 
> There is a website that's a bit out of date, but has excellent information about identifying the fabric labels kate spade used. Here's a link:
> 
> http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/katespadelabels
> 
> That site is owned by the person that we all recognize as the ultimate authority in kate spade items. You'll be able to confirm that the label is indeed fake.
> 
> Wishing you the best!! Yank that listing!
> 
> Marissa





dawnsfinallywed said:


> Was this sold to you as a genuine kate spade? Where was it bought?





VLSI said:


> Thanks a lot for the replies. Listing has been ended. I'll just stick to hocking menswear I suppose
> 
> 
> 
> No. Local thrift shop. I make it a policy to ignore any and all purses because I don't know what I'm doing, but for some reason I didn't that day...


You should also end the Dooney listing you have up.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I authenticate kate spades for several online and local consignment stores, and I have to tell ya, you can RARELY find authentic purses at thrift stores. I was in one not long ago-- not one I work with-- and there was a horrific color-block, pleather kate spade. I just peeled the label off and stuck it in my pocket. LOL! They didn't notice, of course, and I saved someone from getting duped! 



VLSI said:


> Thanks a lot for the replies. Listing has been ended. I'll just stick to hocking menswear I suppose
> 
> 
> 
> No. Local thrift shop. I make it a policy to ignore any and all purses because I don't know what I'm doing, but for some reason I didn't that day...
> 
> Not the thread for this, but apparently I can't PM because I just joined so if anyone wanted to take a look at this http://www.ebay.com/itm/120947352139 I'd appreciate it as well. And to be more clear, I had my dad with me that day and he's the one who can't seem to ignore purses, haha...


----------



## VLSI

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I authenticate kate spades for several online and local consignment stores, and I have to tell ya, you can RARELY find authentic purses at thrift stores. I was in one not long ago-- not one I work with-- and there was a horrific color-block, pleather kate spade. I just peeled the label off and stuck it in my pocket. LOL! They didn't notice, of course, and I saved someone from getting duped!



That's pretty much what I figured, which is why I don't bother looking at them when I go. Even if I did find a real one, I would have bought 50 fakes in the process since I don't know the right things to look for. I tell my dad to ignore them as well, but he doesn't listen very well  Although I think this incident has cured that. I appreciate all the help and both listings have been deleted. It was never my intention to sell fakes.


----------



## glassjewels

help! please authenticate this for me... i really really want it but i want to make sure before i bid.. TIA! 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=110914367823


----------



## marissk

glassjewels said:


> help! please authenticate this for me... i really really want it but i want to make sure before i bid.. TIA!
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=110914367823


Hi...it's authentic. The label embossed into the lock is the real thing. The Larrabee lining is also the real thing, as is the way the inside label is constructed.


----------



## glassjewels

yey! thank you so much!! this will be my first kate spade purse if ever.. so excited!


----------



## marissk

glassjewels said:


> yey! thank you so much!! this will be my first kate spade purse if ever.. so excited!


Well, you picked a good one, that's for sure!! It will last you forever!


----------



## lizgirl17

i forgot to get this authenticated before i bought it im pretty sure its real but it is my first kate spade item 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140792155883?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## marissk

lizgirl17 said:


> i forgot to get this authenticated before i bought it im pretty sure its real but it is my first kate spade item
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140792155883?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


Yup, it's real. Counterfeiters haven't touched the Wellesley boarskin leather. BTW, it wears like iron. I have Wellesley wallets that are 10 years old and still look like new.


----------



## lizgirl17

awesome i just got it in the mail today and im in love with all the pockets and the color !


----------



## marissk

lizgirl17 said:


> awesome i just got it in the mail today and im in love with all the pockets and the color !


That's a new style just out this year and that color has been VERY popular. Enjoy it!!


----------



## ReBaggin

Could someone take a look at this Kate Spade for my friend? If this link isn't sufficient I'll break up the pics and list them separately. THANK YOU.

https://picasaweb.google.com/100909...key=Gv1sRgCKeey4z-3-OthQE#5766256888070922722


----------



## marissk

ReBaggin said:


> Could someone take a look at this Kate Spade for my friend? If this link isn't sufficient I'll break up the pics and list them separately. THANK YOU.
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/100909...key=Gv1sRgCKeey4z-3-OthQE#5766256888070922722


 

 It's authentic! No need to break up the pics. It's the real thing.


----------



## horsecrazy

marissk said:


> It's authentic! No need to break up the pics. It's the real thing.


That's beautiful!  Do you know what collection it's from?


----------



## marissk

horsecrazy said:


> That's beautiful!  Do you know what collection it's from?


I don't...perhaps Miss Dawn will know.


----------



## Zimsgirl

Are these real?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150856896056?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221070510762?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yes! This is from a collection called the Winter Flower of fall 2004! It came in pink and yellow! (I have the yellow and have always wanted the pink!) 



horsecrazy said:


> That's beautiful! Do you know what collection it's from?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yes, they are both authentic! They're exactly what they're supposed to be! 



Zimsgirl said:


> Are these real?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/150856896056?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221070510762?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## Zimsgirl

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes, they are both authentic! They're exactly what they're supposed to be!



Yay! Now to pick which color haha


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

They're both gorgeous! I think the pink is great for summer and spring. The blue seems to "go with" more colors, though... It would be too hard to choose. I'd have to buy both! LOL! 



Zimsgirl said:


> Yay! Now to pick which color haha


----------



## horsecrazy

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes! This is from a collection called the Winter Flower of fall 2004! It came in pink and yellow! (I have the yellow and have always wanted the pink!)


Thanks!


----------



## horsecrazy

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes! This is from a collection called the Winter Flower of fall 2004! It came in pink and yellow! (I have the yellow and have always wanted the pink!)


I saw a listing for a pink one by drewdle_bug   listing #251105765879 on e-bay


----------



## marissk

horsecrazy said:


> I saw a listing for a pink one by drewdle_bug listing #251105765879 on e-bay


 
I've always loved pink and gray together. Very nice!!


----------



## maple70

Thanks in advance. Can anyone authenticate this purse?


----------



## marissk

maple70 said:


> Thanks in advance. Can anyone authenticate this purse?


 
It's authentic.


----------



## Jep

Would you please authenticate this or let me know if additional photos are needed?  All hardware is embossed, though it may be difficult to tell from the photographs.  Thanks so much!  http://www.ebay.com/itm/180921379588?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_951


----------



## marissk

Jep said:


> Would you please authenticate this or let me know if additional photos are needed? All hardware is embossed, though it may be difficult to tell from the photographs. Thanks so much! http://www.ebay.com/itm/180921379588?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_951


 
It's authentic, from the Wellesley collection. The material is actually boarskin and will last you forever. I'm very jealous!! I've wanted a brown boarskin forever.

Perhaps I should have told you it's fake and that you should send it to me for immediate and proper disposal...


----------



## Jep

Thank you, marissk.  Very much appreciated!


----------



## bipolarbear

Hi--

I'd love any help authenticating (and if possible id'ing) this KS:


title: Kate Spade Bag, Green and Brown
ebay id#: 180919178054
seller id: oclean9
http://www.ebay.com/itm/18091917805...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_1287

Here are some additional pix:

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Totally authentic from the Mullen Stripe collection... originally came out in Spring/Summer 2000! However, I think your bag is part of the reissue that happened not so long ago. Lovely! 



bipolarbear said:


> Hi--
> 
> I'd love any help authenticating (and if possible id'ing) this KS:
> 
> 
> title: Kate Spade Bag, Green and Brown
> ebay id#: 180919178054
> seller id: oclean9
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/18091917805...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_1287
> 
> Here are some additional pix:
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


----------



## bipolarbear

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Totally authentic from the Mullen Stripe collection... originally came out in Spring/Summer 2000! However, I think your bag is part of the reissue that happened not so long ago. Lovely!



Wonderful - thanks so much!


----------



## shopaphilia

Hello ladies, can anyone help me authenticate this Kate Spade?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261071853521

Thanks!


----------



## gracious127

Can anyone help to Authentic these few ebay links? Thanks

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330765648693?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120955437069?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/160844000454?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290747851921?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## marissk

shopaphilia said:


> Hello ladies, can anyone help me authenticate this Kate Spade?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261071853521
> 
> Thanks!


 
That's authentic!


----------



## marissk

gracious127 said:


> Can anyone help to Authentic these few ebay links? Thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330765648693?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120955437069?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/160844000454?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290747851921?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


 
All are authentic!


----------



## shopaphilia

marissk said:


> That's authentic!



Thanks marissk!!  Do you know anything about what season/what it's called?

And if the leather is soft/smooshy or more shiny/patent-like?


----------



## marissk

shopaphilia said:


> Thanks marissk!!  Do you know anything about what season/what it's called?
> 
> And if the leather is soft/smooshy or more shiny/patent-like?


 
I can't keep track of the newer lines...too many of them! It's pretty new, though, in the past 2 years.


----------



## gracious127

marissk said:


> All are authentic!



Thanks Marissk! ^^


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Hey guys. This has me stumped. I have NEVER seen this type of "Made in Italy" tag in a kate spade. What say you? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...241?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2320387119


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Hey guys. This has me stumped. I have NEVER seen this type of "Made in Italy" tag in a kate spade. What say you?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...241?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2320387119


 
I'm also stumped. There are a couple things that look correct, like the little feet and the embossed label, but that tag doesn't ring a bell and I'm concerned about the leather handles being sewn in to the seam, as they would be on a nylon Sam. I contacted ECF...hopefully she'll check in.


----------



## Cariad24

Hello,

I recently bought a Kate Spade purse at a thrift store (risky I know!). It needs a bit of cleaning up but can you tell me if it is authentic?

https://picasaweb.google.com/111681866019192855985/KateSpade?authuser=0&feat=directlink

Sorry if the images aren't the best...done quickly on my iPhone!


----------



## marissk

Cariad24 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently bought a Kate Spade purse at a thrift store (risky I know!). It needs a bit of cleaning up but can you tell me if it is authentic?
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/111681866019192855985/KateSpade?authuser=0&feat=directlink
> 
> Sorry if the images aren't the best...done quickly on my iPhone!


 
It's authentic!! Congrats!


----------



## Cariad24

Oh that's great! Thanks!


----------



## merekat703

Hi, I found this Kate Spade bag at a charity shop and don't know if it is real or not. Its kinda beat up and I haven't cleaned it. There are gold logo feet too.


----------



## marissk

merekat703 said:


> Hi, I found this Kate Spade bag at a charity shop and don't know if it is real or not. Its kinda beat up and I haven't cleaned it. There are gold logo feet too.


 
It's authentic. It should clean up nicely.


----------



## merekat703

marissk said:


> It's authentic. It should clean up nicely.


 Awesome I got it for $3. Any idea of the retail? Thanks!


----------



## marissk

merekat703 said:


> Awesome I got it for $3. Any idea of the retail? Thanks!


 
$3?? Wow...
My guess would be about $235-$250 new...perhaps more.


----------



## merekat703

marissk said:


> $3?? Wow...
> My guess would be about $235-$250 new...perhaps more.


 Wow! I am going to use it for dinners out. Thank you!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I have a bag from this collection. I bought it from eBay, so I don't know the collection name, either... Let me know if you find out!! 
There is some info on it on ECF's newer 'kate spade' site... http://handbagobsessions.info/leathertrim.




merekat703 said:


> Wow! I am going to use it for dinners out. Thank you!


----------



## merekat703

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I have a bag from this collection. I bought it from eBay, so I don't know the collection name, either... Let me know if you find out!!
> There is some info on it on ECF's newer 'kate spade' site... http://handbagobsessions.info/leathertrim.


 Thanks. I couldnt find anything else on it though and couldn't find it on ebay either.


----------



## elusion

Can anyone tell me if this Kate Spade bag is authentic? Thanks


----------



## atasha_rose

please authenticate, thanks!


----------



## marissk

elusion said:


> Can anyone tell me if this Kate Spade bag is authentic? Thanks


 
Yes, it's authentic.


----------



## marissk

atasha_rose said:


> please authenticate, thanks!


 
It's authentic. It's a Stevie, but I can't remember the year and collection.


----------



## elusion

marissk said:


> Yes, it's authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## laura_sofia

Hi, 

I hope you can help me here, I'm interested to buy this pink Kate Spade bag, not sure of the model. but I'm a bit concern since the seller had been authenticated with her LC bags on the other thread and most if not all are fake. I just want some assurance before I buy it will be real.

Thanks! Here's the links.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....168004063235742.26866.100000784474228&type=3
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...35742.26866.100000784474228&type=3&permPage=1
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...35742.26866.100000784474228&type=3&permPage=1
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...35742.26866.100000784474228&type=3&permPage=1
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...35742.26866.100000784474228&type=3&permPage=1
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...35742.26866.100000784474228&type=3&permPage=1

Thank you.


----------



## marissk

This is always a problem for us. The bag "looks" authentic, but that doesn't do it for me. Both Dawn and I have expressed our concerns about these bags as being factory seconds or overruns. Why are there no tags?? I can't imagine that the tags aren't attached at the factory. The label and lining look just as they should, but I can't assure you that this bag is authentic or first quality.




laura_sofia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hope you can help me here, I'm interested to buy this pink Kate Spade bag, not sure of the model. but I'm a bit concern since the seller had been authenticated with her LC bags on the other thread and most if not all are fake. I just want some assurance before I buy it will be real.
> 
> Thanks! Here's the links.
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....168004063235742.26866.100000784474228&type=3
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...35742.26866.100000784474228&type=3&permPage=1
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...35742.26866.100000784474228&type=3&permPage=1
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...35742.26866.100000784474228&type=3&permPage=1
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...35742.26866.100000784474228&type=3&permPage=1
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...35742.26866.100000784474228&type=3&permPage=1
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yes, I would be concerned that it's a factory overrun. That doesn't mean it's not authentic, but it's probably far from a perfect kate spade bag. 



laura_sofia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hope you can help me here, I'm interested to buy this pink Kate Spade bag, not sure of the model. but I'm a bit concern since the seller had been authenticated with her LC bags on the other thread and most if not all are fake. I just want some assurance before I buy it will be real.
> 
> Thanks! Here's the links.
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....168004063235742.26866.100000784474228&type=3
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...35742.26866.100000784474228&type=3&permPage=1
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...35742.26866.100000784474228&type=3&permPage=1
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...35742.26866.100000784474228&type=3&permPage=1
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...35742.26866.100000784474228&type=3&permPage=1
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...35742.26866.100000784474228&type=3&permPage=1
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## laura_sofia

marissk said:


> This is always a problem for us. The bag "looks" authentic, but that doesn't do it for me. Both Dawn and I have expressed our concerns about these bags as being factory seconds or overruns. Why are there no tags?? I can't imagine that the tags aren't attached at the factory. The label and lining look just as they should, but I can't assure you that this bag is authentic or first quality.



Ok, sorry uhm, I'm a bit confused/curious, when you say factory seconds or overruns, shouldn't designer items like KS avoid selling them, if indeed that's the case? or I mean, are there actually overruns being sold that can be deemed authentic? Sorry, just want to clarify, though I guess it's really a bit scary to buy anything online specially here in the Philippines. They usually say they are authentic/factory overruns, I really don't know the difference as everything seems to be faked nowadays.


----------



## laura_sofia

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes, I would be concerned that it's a factory overrun. That doesn't mean it's not authentic, but it's probably far from a perfect kate spade bag.



oh, sorry. I think I might have got my answer about the factory overruns. 

Thanks to both of you..


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

!


----------



## MissyAmerica

Hello again.
I am absolutely in LOVE with this bag, and I think it seems to good to be true at only $120.  Can you girls let me know if it's a fake.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...WH_Handbags&hash=item1c29d38384#ht_644wt_1076
Thanks!
Missy


----------



## marissk

MissyAmerica said:


> Hello again.
> I am absolutely in LOVE with this bag, and I think it seems to good to be true at only $120. Can you girls let me know if it's a fake.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...WH_Handbags&hash=item1c29d38384#ht_644wt_1076
> Thanks!
> Missy


 
It's authentic. This line is from the outlet stores, but it's still first quality. I've seen them at my not-so-local outlet and they're really nice. There are a ton of them on eBay now, so check other sellers as well.


----------



## jessielou910

Hello, 

I would like to know if this Kate Spade Rainbow Stripe purse is authentic. Thanks!


----------



## marissk

jessielou910 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to know if this Kate Spade Rainbow Stripe purse is authentic. Thanks!


 
That's not authentic. It's basically a generic bag with a fake label glued on to it. Sorry...it's counterfeit. You can probably pop that label off with a thumbnail.


----------



## jessielou910

marissk said:


> That's not authentic. It's basically a generic bag with a fake label glued on to it. Sorry...it's counterfeit.



Thank you


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I concur. It's a knockoff of her New York Stripe. See real ones at http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/stripebags AND http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/rainbowbags. 



jessielou910 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to know if this Kate Spade Rainbow Stripe purse is authentic. Thanks!


----------



## jessielou910

How about this one?


----------



## marissk

jessielou910 said:


> How about this one?


 
Oh...didn't see the top photo.

Counterfeit. The label is fake with the wrong font and the fabrics aren't custom Kate Spade fabrics.


----------



## jessielou910

marissk said:


> Oh...didn't see the top photo.
> 
> Counterfeit. The label is fake with the wrong font and the fabrics aren't custom Kate Spade fabrics.



thanks


----------



## lawchick28

Evening Ladies~

I am in love with this Kate Spade but I've never really bought on Ebay before.  Can anyone let me know your thoughts?

Thanks in advance!!!!  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/11091259823...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_705wt_1141


----------



## marissk

lawchick28 said:


> Evening Ladies~
> 
> I am in love with this Kate Spade but I've never really bought on Ebay before. Can anyone let me know your thoughts?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/11091259823...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_705wt_1141


 
Edited: It took a while for my laptop to paint all the photos, but yes, this authentic.

My editorial (cause I'm in that kind of mood)...wow, the prices these bags are going for!! I bought this same bag earlier this year from the KS website for about $175 and I got a matching Lacey wallet half off, too (and free shipping). I'm in the wrong business. I could list mine and make a cool $100 just sitting around!! Mine is in Wedgwood...lighter than the Adriatic. 

Before you commit, check other sellers to see what their prices are. But this is authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Check this out... is it an authentic "Piped Linen"-- made in Italy? Seller states that there's no indication inside the bag where it was made. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150872971963


----------



## missbao

Hi all, I bought this without releasing theres lotsa fake KS 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290754289980#ht_676wt_689 

Can you please tell me if this is authentic?!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Do you mean you bought it without "researching"? Either way, it's authentic! 



Paulinegwee said:


> Hi all, I bought this without releasing theres lotsa fake KS
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290754289980#ht_676wt_689
> 
> Can you please tell me if this is authentic?!


----------



## missbao

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Do you mean you bought it without "researching"? Either way, it's authentic!




Thanks Dawn!! Ya I bought without researching  I read up some and I believe it's authentic , just wanna be sure

Thank you have a great day


----------



## MissyAmerica

marissk said:


> It's authentic. This line is from the outlet stores, but it's still first quality. I've seen them at my not-so-local outlet and they're really nice. There are a ton of them on eBay now, so check other sellers as well.



Hi!
Thanks so much for the tip... Luckily I live in L.A. so I have a Big outlet store about 15 miles from me.  I called and they had them there for $54!!!! I bought one in every color... They are amazing! I also got last seasons Flamingo tote for $60!  I'm so happy I could die!!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ohhh... do you have the number for that store? I would love for them to ship me one (or two or five!) for $54!





MissyAmerica said:


> Hi!
> Thanks so much for the tip... Luckily I live in L.A. so I have a Big outlet store about 15 miles from me. I called and they had them there for $54!!!! I bought one in every color... They are amazing! I also got last seasons Flamingo tote for $60! I'm so happy I could die!!!


----------



## barli

hi, i'm newbie
anybody can help me whether these bags are authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...507?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0276428b

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...687?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c94a5e47

thanksssss


----------



## marissk

barli said:


> hi, i'm newbie
> anybody can help me whether these bags are authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...507?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0276428b
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...687?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c94a5e47
> 
> thanksssss


 
Both are authentic! What you want to watch for with the Noel is that the monogram does not consist of circles and squares. Counterfeiters usually make the fabric in circles and squares, not the rounded corner of the authentic monogram.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Ohhh... do you have the number for that store? I would love for them to ship me one (or two or five!) for $54!


 
You can try the outlet I use in Wrentham, MA...508 384 6348...ask for Bridget and tell her I said hi!! She's awesome!


----------



## marissk

MissyAmerica said:


> Hi!
> Thanks so much for the tip... Luckily I live in L.A. so I have a Big outlet store about 15 miles from me. I called and they had them there for $54!!!! I bought one in every color... They are amazing! I also got last seasons Flamingo tote for $60! I'm so happy I could die!!!


 
Aren't you glad I told you about the outlets???? Now you know why they are flooding eBay.


----------



## barli

marissk said:


> Both are authentic! What you want to watch for with the Noel is that the monogram does not consist of circles and squares. Counterfeiters usually make the fabric in circles and squares, not the rounded corner of the authentic monogram.



hi *marissk*, thanks for your reply!
i'll start to bid then


----------



## jessielou910

Is this one authentic?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

No, I'm afraid it's a counterfeit, too, jessie! Do you have these bags? Or are you looking at them on eBay? If you have them, may I ask where you got them? If it's in your possession, I bet you can peel the label right off. kate spade has never made a bag in that jacquard material... and no Pia with that metal hardware or that type of handle. Oh, and that pastel striped interior-- it's a common occurrence in kate spade fakes... but she has never, ever used it herself. 




jessielou910 said:


> Is this one authentic?


----------



## jessielou910

No I don't have these lol but I've been on various websites such as Ebay, Listia, and Swap.com looking for authentic Kate Spade bags. Thanks for letting me know


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

That's too bad. You're 0 for 3!  When you post these bags, could you put the link to them? I'd like to try to have them removed, if possible...



jessielou910 said:


> No I don't have these lol but I've been on various websites such as Ebay, Listia, and Swap.com looking for authentic Kate Spade bags. Thanks for letting me know


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

To any other expert out there... this is an authentic kate spade, but could someone tell me what the material is? The seller and I are discussing via message... she swears it's PVC... I say it's patent leather. Who is correct? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300756668121


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> To any other expert out there... this is an authentic kate spade, but could someone tell me what the material is? The seller and I are discussing via message... she swears it's PVC... I say it's patent leather. Who is correct?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300756668121


 
I'm an expert! Or at least I tell myself I am... But to settle the dispute, I called my enabler at the KS outlet in Wrentham MA and she says it's absolutely PVC and is not leather. I think her words were "For $54 you want leather?". Seller is correct; it is PVC.


----------



## lawchick28

marissk said:


> Edited: It took a while for my laptop to paint all the photos, but yes, this authentic.
> 
> My editorial (cause I'm in that kind of mood)...wow, the prices these bags are going for!! I bought this same bag earlier this year from the KS website for about $175 and I got a matching Lacey wallet half off, too (and free shipping). I'm in the wrong business. I could list mine and make a cool $100 just sitting around!! Mine is in Wedgwood...lighter than the Adriatic.
> 
> Before you commit, check other sellers to see what their prices are. But this is authentic.


 

Thank you so much for the input!  I agree about the price - I think it's pretty outrageous.  Unfortuantely I haven't been able to locate the bag anywhere else.


----------



## pcah2002

Hi Ladies,

I just won this on ebay.  I kind of regret that I didn't have this authenticated first.  But I didn't pay a lot of money for it so if it's a fake, even if I hope to get my money back, it's not too bad if the seller "skips town".  

1. http://www.ebay.com/itm/271028463681?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

I was a little iffy with the bag, but it seemed okay at first glance.  I have a few Kate Spades and I have a Maryanne Quilted Poppy Fields in Cherry which needs a rest (very well-loved bag) so I decided to purchase the above bag.  I was trying to compare my Maryanne with the one on ebay last night (just won the auction and paid for it a few hours ago) and the Marivaux seemed "okay".  However, I would appreciate any help from the authenticators here. 

I was choosing between the bag I just bought and this next bag of the same make:

2. http://www.ebay.com/itm/320958419235?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Is the second one the authentic Marivaux tote?  I had some doubts about this one because of the "missing" studs at the end of the short shoulder leather strap attached to the chain handles. My Maryanne has those studs (purchased it it from the Kate Spade website so it's authentic), so I thought the second bag I posted is the one that's not authentic. 

Sorry, I'm so seriously mixed-up. I should have done my homework first. The first auction was already ending and I had to make a bid lest I lose the bag.

If anyone can help, I would really appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## marissk

Not to worry!! The bag you won is 100% authentic. The other auction is authentic, too.

The counterfeiters haven't gotten close to faking the newer Kate Spade collections. They seem content to crank out those horrible stripe bags with bows stuck to them.

You got an authentic bag at a good price...congrats!




pcah2002 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I just won this on ebay. I kind of regret that I didn't have this authenticated first. But I didn't pay a lot of money for it so if it's a fake, even if I hope to get my money back, it's not too bad if the seller "skips town".
> 
> 1. http://www.ebay.com/itm/271028463681?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> I was a little iffy with the bag, but it seemed okay at first glance. I have a few Kate Spades and I have a Maryanne Quilted Poppy Fields in Cherry which needs a rest (very well-loved bag) so I decided to purchase the above bag. I was trying to compare my Maryanne with the one on ebay last night (just won the auction and paid for it a few hours ago) and the Marivaux seemed "okay". However, I would appreciate any help from the authenticators here.
> 
> I was choosing between the bag I just bought and this next bag of the same make:
> 
> 2. http://www.ebay.com/itm/320958419235?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Is the second one the authentic Marivaux tote? I had some doubts about this one because of the "missing" studs at the end of the short shoulder leather strap attached to the chain handles. My Maryanne has those studs (purchased it it from the Kate Spade website so it's authentic), so I thought the second bag I posted is the one that's not authentic.
> 
> Sorry, I'm so seriously mixed-up. I should have done my homework first. The first auction was already ending and I had to make a bid lest I lose the bag.
> 
> If anyone can help, I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## pcah2002

marissk said:


> Not to worry!! The bag you won is 100% authentic. The other auction is authentic, too.
> 
> The counterfeiters haven't gotten close to faking the newer Kate Spade collections. They seem content to crank out those horrible stripe bags with bows stuck to them.
> 
> You got an authentic bag at a good price...congrats!


 
Thanks so much marissk.  I love the authenticators here at the purse forum for being so helpful .  I love Kate Spade (have a couple )  and her nylon bags are so great for traveling. Very chic "mom" bags.  

Thanks again!


----------



## pcah2002

Sorry to go off topic, but I'm really curious.  I'm not familiar with the older Kate Spade styles (started my love affair with Kate Spade bags in 2008 only) and I've been wondering why a lot of replica Kate Spades are striped bags with bows on them.  I've seen the bow resurrected almost every season in various styles, but striped bags?  Did Kate Spade ever really make striped bags with bows on them and somehow the counterfeiters are caught in this "time warp" and keep producing these designs?


----------



## marissk

pcah2002 said:


> Sorry to go off topic, but I'm really curious. I'm not familiar with the older Kate Spade styles (started my love affair with Kate Spade bags in 2008 only) and I've been wondering why a lot of replica Kate Spades are striped bags with bows on them. I've seen the bow resurrected almost every season in various styles, but striped bags? Did Kate Spade ever really make striped bags with bows on them and somehow the counterfeiters are caught in this "time warp" and keep producing these designs?


 
No, that ridiculous 'bow' bag was never made by kate spade. And I'd say that 99% of the striped bags out there are counterfeit as kate spade made very few striped bags, especially narrow pastel stripes.

There was a style called "Hatteras" that had a bow and leather trim. The photo of an authentic Hatteras shown below is from THE authority in kate spade, elviscostellofan (a.k.a "Kat").
ihatecounterfeitbags.info/images/hatterasfrancesca.jpg

From that single design, the counterfeiters took off and made some of the most hideous things I've ever seen. Many of them have ugly exterior stripes and equally ugly, but clashing, interior stripes. It's amazing how they people are snapping them up. I must report at least 10 of them a day on eBay...imagine how many there are in the wild!


----------



## bmarie11

hi experts!   i'm confident in the authenticity of this bag but can't find the style name or a similar one anywhere.   can anyone identify this style?   it's a smaller size satchel.   thanks a bunch!   bobbie


----------



## mainguyen504

Hi ladies!! I found this super cute Kate Spade at a thrift store and am wondering if it's real. If it is, would you all know the name/style? Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## marissk

mainguyen504 said:


> Hi ladies!! I found this super cute Kate Spade at a thrift store and am wondering if it's real. If it is, would you all know the name/style? Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


 
It's authentic, and it's relatively new (maybe a year to 18 months old). The color is deep teal, but I'm not sure about the style. Perhaps Miss Dawn can remember.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yes, this is totally authentic!! I think it's Knightsbridge, which is fairly new. Are you going to sell it or keep it!? 



mainguyen504 said:


> Hi ladies!! I found this super cute Kate Spade at a thrift store and am wondering if it's real. If it is, would you all know the name/style? Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes, this is totally authentic!! I think it's Knightsbridge, which is fairly new. Are you going to sell it or keep it!?


 
Yup, I agree, it's likely a Carleigh from the Knightsbridge collection, which sold for over $400...maybe $450.

You gotta tell me what thrift shop you visit...I need to move there!

ETA: There's one on eBay going for $218 right now...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...419?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item460677dd2b


----------



## mainguyen504

marissk said:


> It's authentic, and it's relatively new (maybe a year to 18 months old). The color is deep teal, but I'm not sure about the style. Perhaps Miss Dawn can remember.





dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes, this is totally authentic!! I think it's Knightsbridge, which is fairly new. Are you going to sell it or keep it!?


 eek!! Thanks ladies!! Omg! It's from red,white, and blue down here in louisiana! I didn't show you an inside picture, but after you mention the style  I looked it up and it's the Quinn from that collection. I think I will try to wear it, if not I know my mom will love it.  The bag looks like iwants lost its structure so I am going to have to stuff it. Do you guys have a better idea on how to fix that problem?


----------



## madiemic

I'm looking at this bag on CL. The lady said she purchased it at Nordstrom a few years ago. I'm new to Kate Spade but this just doesn't seem right to me...any advice?


----------



## marissk

mainguyen504 said:


> eek!! Thanks ladies!! Omg! It's from red,white, and blue down here in louisiana! I didn't show you an inside picture, but after you mention the style I looked it up and it's the Quinn from that collection. I think I will try to wear it, if not I know my mom will love it. The bag looks like iwants lost its structure so I am going to have to stuff it. Do you guys have a better idea on how to fix that problem?


 
When I store my bags, I stuff them with bubble wrap! And I stuff 'em tight. That should help restore its shape.


----------



## marissk

madiemic said:


> I'm looking at this bag on CL. The lady said she purchased it at Nordstrom a few years ago. I'm new to Kate Spade but this just doesn't seem right to me...any advice?


 
I don't know why it doesn't seem right to you, but it's authentic and in good shape. The leather is excellent and it should last a lifetime.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yup, totally authentic! 



madiemic said:


> I'm looking at this bag on CL. The lady said she purchased it at Nordstrom a few years ago. I'm new to Kate Spade but this just doesn't seem right to me...any advice?


----------



## madiemic

marissk said:


> I don't know why it doesn't seem right to you, but it's authentic and in good shape. The leather is excellent and it should last a lifetime.


 Do you happen to know the name of the bag?


----------



## marissk

Girl, I don't remember what I had for lunch. It *MIGHT *be an Opus, but then I dunno.



madiemic said:


> Do you happen to know the name of the bag?


----------



## luv_2_travel

Can anyone please tell me if this is authentic? Love the color  http://www.ebay.com/itm/32096314907...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_5755wt_1193


----------



## marissk

luv_2_travel said:


> Can anyone please tell me if this is authentic? Love the color  http://www.ebay.com/itm/32096314907...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_5755wt_1193


 
Yes, it's authentic.

Shhh...just between us girls...this is sold exclusively thru the kate spade outlet stores (the entire Wellesley line is made for the outlets). You might want to give a ring to an outlet near you (or not near you) and see if they have it or have it in stock at another store. They charge $5 for shipping and you are likely to get a better price. Have you seen all those Sophie bags listed?? They were on sale a couple weeks ago at the outlet for $54...But you didn't hear that from me...

This message will self-destruct in 5 minutes...


----------



## luv_2_travel

marissk said:


> Yes, it's authentic.
> 
> Shhh...just between us girls...this is sold exclusively thru the kate spade outlet stores (the entire Wellesley line is made for the outlets). You might want to give a ring to an outlet near you (or not near you) and see if they have it or have it in stock at another store. They charge $5 for shipping and you are likely to get a better price. Have you seen all those Sophie bags listed?? They were on sale a couple weeks ago at the outlet for $54...But you didn't hear that from me...
> 
> This message will self-destruct in 5 minutes...



Awesome, awesome, awesome!! Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## jeannasmom

Just picked up a Flicker Scout at KSNY online store for a lot less than what they are selling for on eBay.


----------



## jjgvintage

Hi - I got these two Kate Spades in a lot of bags that I purchased and wonder if you could please authenticate. Also, anything you may know about the year and style name would be greatly appreciated. 1st bag:


----------



## jjgvintage

Here's pics of the 2nd bag:


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Both are authentic... they're not from older collections... I'd say within the last 5 years or so... I don't know the collection names or specific years, though! Good find! 



jjgvintage said:


> Here's pics of the 2nd bag:


----------



## madiemic

Just wanted to let you ladies know, I went to meet the woman with the "Kate Spade" bag I had posted about yesterday. After getting a couple replies about it being authentic I figured I'd take the drive. When I get there...guess what...the bag is FAKE!!!! The "leather" was pleather, it smelled horrible (if any of you have ever smelt a GOACH then you know what smell I mean), and the quality of the bag was just horrible. From far away it's an amazing fake, but up close you can tell instantly. Be careful ladies! The fakes are getting better every day!!!


----------



## marissk

This is the first time I've seen a fake with embossed hardware...ever. I've also never seen a fake with the dot Larrabee lining, and I've not seen a fake with the inside label correctly done in leather. What I see now, in retrospect, is the bizarre hanging label.

If this is a counterfeit, it's the first time I've seen it done so well. And i's the only style I've ever seen done correctly. It's easier to do this job if the thing is in our hands (and noses), but for me, I sit corrected and glad you didn't get scammed.


What people don't realize is that a lot of that smell is from the chemicals that are used on these bags...everything from arsenic to lead paint to formaldehyde. Even if someone doesn't give a hoot about the ethics behind counterfeits, they should care about what they're carrying around in their hands!




madiemic said:


> Just wanted to let you ladies know, I went to meet the woman with the "Kate Spade" bag I had posted about yesterday. After getting a couple replies about it being authentic I figured I'd take the drive. When I get there...guess what...the bag is FAKE!!!! The "leather" was pleather, it smelled horrible (if any of you have ever smelt a GOACH then you know what smell I mean), and the quality of the bag was just horrible. From far away it's an amazing fake, but up close you can tell instantly. Be careful ladies! The fakes are getting better every day!!!


----------



## jjgvintage

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Both are authentic... they're not from older collections... I'd say within the last 5 years or so... I don't know the collection names or specific years, though! Good find!


 

Great!  Got a good buy.  Thanks so much.   You guys rock!


----------



## egyptianplum

... but I'd really love a second (and third, and fourth) opinion!

This is my first post. Eager to draw on this group's collective wisdom...


----------



## marissk

egyptianplum said:


> ... but I'd really love a second (and third, and fourth) opinion!
> 
> This is my first post. Eager to draw on this group's collective wisdom...


 
My first (second, and third, and fourth) opinion is that beyond doubt this is 100% counterfeit. That label is probably the most comon fake label we see. And, frankly, those fabrics simply clash! What designer would do that??

I'm sure Miss Dawn will chime in but beyond any doubt, this is counterfeit.


----------



## egyptianplum

marissk said:


> My first (second, and third, and fourth) opinion is that beyond doubt this is 100% counterfeit. That label is probably the most comon fake label we see. And, frankly, those fabrics simply clash! What designer would do that??
> 
> I'm sure Miss Dawn will chime in but beyond any doubt, this is counterfeit.


Thank you marissk.
You confirmed my suspicions. 
I'm a newbie, so apologies that this was really obvious! Thanks again.


----------



## marissk

egyptianplum said:


> Thank you marissk.
> You confirmed my suspicions.
> I'm a newbie, so apologies that this was really obvious! Thanks again.


 
No apologies!! And welcome to tPF!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yup, big time counterfeit!!!




egyptianplum said:


> ... but I'd really love a second (and third, and fourth) opinion!
> 
> This is my first post. Eager to draw on this group's collective wisdom...


----------



## iivonny

Hi please help me verify this bag 


http://deluxemall.com/kate-spade/79...pouch-immediate-sale-email-me-your-offer.html


----------



## marissk

iivonny said:


> Hi please help me verify this bag
> 
> 
> http://deluxemall.com/kate-spade/79...pouch-immediate-sale-email-me-your-offer.html


 
It's authentic.


----------



## iivonny

Thank you


----------



## luv_2_travel

Can someone please tell me if this bag is authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/25111999478...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_11025wt_956

thank you!


----------



## marissk

luv_2_travel said:


> Can someone please tell me if this bag is authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/25111999478...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_11025wt_956
> 
> thank you!


 
I haven't seen this before but, gosh, it's so pretty!! It's an outlet item; I can tell by the tag...says "Like Item"; right under that it would say "Our Price". But from everything I see, it is authentic.


----------



## luv_2_travel

marissk said:
			
		

> I haven't seen this before but, gosh, it's so pretty!! It's an outlet item; I can tell by the tag...says "Like Item"; right under that it would say "Our Price". But from everything I see, it is authentic.



Thank you!! It is very pretty! I'm contemplating....


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yup! It's authentic. It's exactly what it says it is! 



luv_2_travel said:


> Can someone please tell me if this bag is authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/25111999478...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_11025wt_956
> 
> thank you!


----------



## luv_2_travel

dawnsfinallywed said:
			
		

> Yup! It's authentic. It's exactly what it says it is!



Ty!


----------



## mrsanderson

please authenticate this kate spade

thank you


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yes, this is authentic... I don't know the year or collection name, but I don't see anything that would indicate that it's not authentic! 



mrsanderson said:


> please authenticate this kate spade
> 
> thank you


----------



## mrsanderson

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes, this is authentic... I don't know the year or collection name, but I don't see anything that would indicate that it's not authentic!


 
thank you so much =)


----------



## abcrunk

Can someone let me know if these bags are authentic? Thanks! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/110935331763?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648http://

http://www.ebay.com/itm/110931535799?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yes, these are both authentic... they're exactly what they say they are! 



abcrunk said:


> Can someone let me know if these bags are authentic? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/110935331763?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648http://
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/110931535799?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## abcrunk

Thank you!


----------



## ayx393

Help, please!  Is this bag authentic? The seller didn't know the style name, so does anyone have a guess as to what style it is and/or how long ago it was released? I actually just won this auction but haven't paid yet and was wondering if it is indeed authentic before I send payment.
Any info would be greatly appreciated, thanks! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...K:MEWNX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_500wt_1233


----------



## hyperion333

Hi

I need your help to identify this laptop sleeve and wallet :

LAPTOP SLEEVE









WALLET













Thx you


----------



## marissk

From the photos shown, these are authentic.



hyperion333 said:


> Hi
> 
> I need your help to identify this laptop sleeve and wallet :
> 
> LAPTOP SLEEVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WALLET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx you


----------



## hyperion333

marissk said:


> From the photos shown, these are authentic.




Thx you soo much 
But for laptop sleeve and wallet, are it not have label "Made from ..." ? or number like it can found at bag ?

And please help identify this KATE SPADE bag, I never see KATE SPADE bag like this before :

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/801/1e088f08e3b53216a946c1b.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/221/9f77f7982d06d59cb97c187.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/94ec8834c1d3324a9200f53.jpg/


----------



## marissk

As for "Made in..." label, my new wallet doesn't seem to have one that I could find. My latest laptop sleeve does have one sewn into the pocket. But from what I have seen in the photos you've provided, the embossing is not yet done by the counterfeiters.

As for the tote you show below, these are rare indeed, and usually made for the special occasion of a store opening. I don't think they have a name other than "Seoul Tote". They were either given to special customers or perhaps sold to others. I doubt anyone in America has ever seen your tote.




hyperion333 said:


> Thx you soo much
> But for laptop sleeve and wallet, are it not have label "Made from ..." ? or number like it can found at bag ?
> 
> And please help identify this KATE SPADE bag, I never see KATE SPADE bag like this before :
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/801/1e088f08e3b53216a946c1b.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/221/9f77f7982d06d59cb97c187.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/94ec8834c1d3324a9200f53.jpg/


----------



## hyperion333

marissk said:


> As for "Made in..." label, my new wallet doesn't seem to have one that I could find. My latest laptop sleeve does have one sewn into the pocket. But from what I have seen in the photos you've provided, the embossing is not yet done by the counterfeiters.
> 
> As for the tote you show below, these are rare indeed, and usually made for the special occasion of a store opening. I don't think they have a name other than "Seoul Tote". They were either given to special customers or perhaps sold to others. I doubt anyone in America has ever seen your tote.


Really thx marissk for your info, because my friend is Kate Spade big fans and she curious that laptop sleeve is fake.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Any thoughts on this necklace from eBay? I can't find much info on the white version. Is it authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...hion_Jewelry&hash=item3a790aaa91#ht_500wt_922


----------



## marissk

GingerSnap527 said:


> Any thoughts on this necklace from eBay? I can't find much info on the white version. Is it authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...hion_Jewelry&hash=item3a790aaa91#ht_500wt_922


 
Frankly, I do not trust ANY of the jewelry coming from China or Hong Kong (or anywhere else. The use stock photos and multiple IDs to keep selling after other accounts are removed.

Buyer beware...I wouldn't touch this with a 10 foot pole.

ETA: Remember that a manufacturer in China tainted baby formula to increase profits. Given that mentality, what would they care about a fake bracelet or necklace?? Lead paint, unsave metals...they don't care.

Off my soapbox.


----------



## GingerSnap527

marissk said:
			
		

> Frankly, I do not trust ANY of the jewelry coming from China or Hong Kong (or anywhere else. The use stock photos and multiple IDs to keep selling after other accounts are removed.
> 
> Buyer beware...I wouldn't touch this with a 10 foot pole.
> 
> ETA: Remember that a manufacturer in China tainted baby formula to increase profits. Given that mentality, what would they care about a fake bracelet or necklace?? Lead paint, unsave metals...they don't care.
> 
> Off my soapbox.



You make excellent points. Do you know if a white version even existed?


----------



## marissk

GingerSnap527 said:


> You make excellent points. Do you know if a white version even existed?


 
ETA: Here's one...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Kate-Sp...303178?pt=Fashion_Jewelry&hash=item35bf55450a

The seller seems to have good feedback. It's reasonable, too.


----------



## marissk

hyperion333 said:


> Really thx marissk for your info, because my friend is Kate Spade big fans and she curious that laptop sleeve is fake.


 
OK...I'm having a VERY bad day!!! I stand corrected on the laptop sleeve; it appears to be authentic and the label is correct for this style. I've re-checked other listings on eBay and have the wise counsel of a good friend and it is authentic.

Forgive my 'bad brain' day!


----------



## hyperion333

marissk said:


> OK...I'm having a VERY bad day!!! I stand corrected on the laptop sleeve; it appears to be authentic and the label is correct for this style. I've re-checked other listings on eBay and have the wise counsel of a good friend and it is authentic.
> 
> Forgive my 'bad brain' day!




Huuuah thx a lot marissk, you really a great Kate Spade authenticator


----------



## gordomom

dawnsfinallywed said:
			
		

> Yes, this is authentic... I don't know the year or collection name, but I don't see anything that would indicate that it's not authentic!



Looks similar to a Cornelia St. Noel Tamara (different tote style but similar in metallic fabric pattern) I had several years back, but mine was black.  I think they also made it in gold/white.


----------



## Morisa

marissk said:


> From the photos shown, these are authentic.



Marissak, out of curiousity, when did KS ever have saffiano large wallets (i.e., either lacey or stacy) styles with the raised plate?  I know the mikas pond collection did saffiano, but those were the embossed printing logos, not the plates.


----------



## Morisa

marissk said:


> Frankly, I do not trust ANY of the jewelry coming from China or Hong Kong (or anywhere else. The use stock photos and multiple IDs to keep selling after other accounts are removed.
> 
> Buyer beware...I wouldn't touch this with a 10 foot pole.
> 
> ETA: Remember that a manufacturer in China tainted baby formula to increase profits. Given that mentality, what would they care about a fake bracelet or necklace?? Lead paint, unsave metals...they don't care.
> 
> Off my soapbox.



Marissak, on the necklace, here was the response that I had posted in the other KS thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...ny-fans-out-there-506751-90.html#post22712654

Let me know your thoughts.  The necklace "Style" is legitimate, and I believe that the necklace did also come in white (although yellow was the more popular color it seems).


----------



## Morisa

hyperion333 said:


> Hi
> 
> I need your help to identify this laptop sleeve and wallet :
> 
> WALLET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx you



I have concerns about the wallet that I raised in my post above.  Also, that green doesn't look like a Kate Spade green.  While the little tab on the end of the zipper looks like it has the correct kate spade hardware, the green color looks nearly identical to the green used in the Michael Kors jet set line that is out right now, which uses saffiano.  For reference, here is a picture of an MK zip around wallet in saffiano in green: http://www.harrods.com/product/saff...cat2=new-accessories-women-wallets-and-purses


----------



## marissk

Morisa said:


> I have concerns about the wallet that I raised in my post above. Also, that green doesn't look like a Kate Spade green. While the little tab on the end of the zipper looks like it has the correct kate spade hardware, the green color looks nearly identical to the green used in the Michael Kors jet set line that is out right now, which uses saffiano. For reference, here is a picture of an MK zip around wallet in saffiano in green: http://www.harrods.com/product/saff...cat2=new-accessories-women-wallets-and-purses


 
I have similar concerns about the wallet. I can't say it's authentic or not authentic from those photos. I need to see inside. Yes, the hardware is correct, but I can only go by what I see. And what I see concerns me.

I've seen Mikas Pond both with the license plate and without from year to year. It's impossible to keep up!!


----------



## JuneM

This is my first time posting (anywhere) and not even sure that I'm in the right spot so please be patient. 
I looked for a website that would give me advise about this Kate Spade purse.
A friend gave it to my daughter and said she wasn't using it anymore. She gave it to me and now I'd like to find it a happy home and I'm wondering if it's authentic. I read about labels, liners and stitching but I'm out of my league. I'd appreciate any feedback and I apologize if I'm in the wrong thread or post(?) 
Hopefully my pics will attach...did I mention I'm 63 and new to computers or is it obvious...thanks again


----------



## JuneM

Hopefully this time the pics will attach...


----------



## JuneM

Wow that worked! Here's more pics...


----------



## marissk

JuneM said:


> Hopefully this time the pics will attach...


 
You did it!! Hi June and welcome to tPF! You're in the right place and forum. We're pretty nice around here (except for that Dawn person...boy, is she a pain ).

Sorry to tell you, but you have yourself a counterfeit. The "multi-stripe" fabric is probably the most common counterfeit out there. 

Are you familiar with this site?? It's a bit out of date, but it's THE best resource. You'll even see a page dedicated to the multi-stripe, or rainbow stripe bag and what a real one looks like.

http://ihatecounterfeitbags.com/

I hope you come back and visit us often!!


----------



## hyperion333

marissk said:


> I have similar concerns about the wallet. I can't say it's authentic or not authentic from those photos. I need to see inside. Yes, the hardware is correct, but I can only go by what I see. And what I see concerns me.
> 
> I've seen Mikas Pond both with the license plate and without from year to year. It's impossible to keep up!!



Hi, this is photo for inside the wallet, please chek
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/ktins.jpg/


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yup! I'm a pain in the patooty! Especially when it comes to counterfeits! 

Yes, June, I agree with Marissk... that multi-stripe is a counterfeit. If you pull the label off and destroy it, then you can sell the purse as a generic striped bag... don't leave the label on and don't mention kate spade at all. Good luck!!



marissk said:


> You did it!! Hi June and welcome to tPF! You're in the right place and forum. We're pretty nice around here (except for that Dawn person...boy, is she a pain ).
> 
> Sorry to tell you, but you have yourself a counterfeit. The "multi-stripe" fabric is probably the most common counterfeit out there.
> 
> Are you familiar with this site?? It's a bit out of date, but it's THE best resource. You'll even see a page dedicated to the multi-stripe, or rainbow stripe bag and what a real one looks like.
> 
> http://ihatecounterfeitbags.com/
> 
> I hope you come back and visit us often!!


----------



## JuneM

Thanks so much for your quick response. 
 The purse will go in my Goodwill box and to a good home I'm sure.  
Your sight is awesome and I'll let my daughter know about it. She's interested in fashion and will love it!
Thanks again,  June


----------



## marissk

JuneM said:


> Thanks so much for your quick response.
> The purse will go in my Goodwill box and to a good home I'm sure.
> Your sight is awesome and I'll let my daughter know about it. She's interested in fashion and will love it!
> Thanks again, June


 
As Dawn says, take that fake label off before donating it to Goodwill. They can't sell counterfeits, but it will be OK without the fake label.


----------



## ReBaggin

Hello experts! Thanks for all your work here, and thanks ahead for taking a look at this.

I got this diaper bag at a local Goodwill store. If you say it's fake, I'll remove the label, clean it up, and try to sell it as a no-name. 



























Thanks again.


----------



## hyperion333

marissk said:


> I have similar concerns about the wallet. I can't say it's authentic or not authentic from those photos. I need to see inside. Yes, the hardware is correct, but I can only go by what I see. And what I see concerns me.
> 
> I've seen Mikas Pond both with the license plate and without from year to year. It's impossible to keep up!!


Hi, this is photo for inside the wallet, please chek
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/ktins.jpg/


----------



## marissk

ReBaggin said:


> Hello experts! Thanks for all your work here, and thanks ahead for taking a look at this.
> 
> I got this diaper bag at a local Goodwill store. If you say it's fake, I'll remove the label, clean it up, and try to sell it as a no-name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again.


It's authentic. The design is called "dot Noel". It should scrub up nicely.


----------



## hyperion333

marissk said:


> I have similar concerns about the wallet. I can't say it's authentic or not authentic from those photos. I need to see inside. Yes, the hardware is correct, but I can only go by what I see. And what I see concerns me.
> 
> I've seen Mikas Pond both with the license plate and without from year to year. It's impossible to keep up!!





Morisa said:


> I have concerns about the wallet that I raised in my post above.  Also, that green doesn't look like a Kate Spade green.  While the little tab on the end of the zipper looks like it has the correct kate spade hardware, the green color looks nearly identical to the green used in the Michael Kors jet set line that is out right now, which uses saffiano.  For reference, here is a picture of an MK zip around wallet in saffiano in green: http://www.harrods.com/product/saff...cat2=new-accessories-women-wallets-and-purses



Hi this is photo for inside wallet
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/ktins.jpg/

Please help, because I  am will buy it for surprise my best friend


----------



## ReBaggin

marissk said:


> It's authentic. The design is called "dot Noel". It should scrub up nicely.



Thank you!


----------



## connam06

Unfortunately this is the only picture I have of it. I could request more possibly if needed. It is selling on an auction facebook page for city I live in. She is claiming it is authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

No, this is a total counterfeit. The font on the label is completely inaccurate, and that is not a pattern/color/fabric used by kate spade at all. (I would even venture to guess that the label peels right off.) How much is she asking for it? 



connam06 said:


> Unfortunately this is the only picture I have of it. I could request more possibly if needed. It is selling on an auction facebook page for city I live in. She is claiming it is authentic.


----------



## southernmomma

can someone help me on this one?  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/190716739248?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

I can't seem to upload pictures but I have bag and can answer any questions you may have.

Thanks so much y'all!  xo


----------



## marissk

southernmomma said:


> can someone help me on this one?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/190716739248?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> I can't seem to upload pictures but I have bag and can answer any questions you may have.
> 
> Thanks so much y'all! xo


 
From the photos, it does look to be authentic; the label is correct and the zipper pull is correct.


----------



## southernmomma

marissk said:


> From the photos, it does look to be authentic; the label is correct and the zipper pull is correct.



Ahhhhh!  Thank you!  It does have gold embossed name on leather around the inside zipper and a 4 digit number inside the pocket.  It has the logo on the Zippers and the lining has the logo as well.  Still sound okay?  I just couldn't find it online anywhere.  Do you know what circa this may be?

You just made my day!  Thanks again!


----------



## marissk

southernmomma said:


> Ahhhhh! Thank you! It does have gold embossed name on leather around the inside zipper and a 4 digit number inside the pocket. It has the logo on the Zippers and the lining has the logo as well. Still sound okay? I just couldn't find it online anywhere. Do you know what circa this may be?
> 
> You just made my day! Thanks again!


 
Yes, that all sounds exactly as it should.

It's pretty contemporary; you can still find the Lexie style on the katespade.com website. And that label style has only been used for a couple years.


----------



## norab6

Can anyone please help me know if this looks authentic and also what style/name of purse? If authentic what is typical price? Thank you!


----------



## marissk

norab6 said:


> Can anyone please help me know if this looks authentic and also what style/name of purse? If authentic what is typical price? Thank you!
> View attachment 1854162
> 
> 
> View attachment 1854163
> 
> 
> View attachment 1854164


 
It's counterfeit. The label is fake with wrong font and the fabrics were never made by Kate Spade. Sorry...you've got a fake.


----------



## norab6

Oh wow....totally bummed but so appreciate the info. No wonder I could not find the fabric on any sites. 




marissk said:


> It's counterfeit. The label is fake with wrong font and the fabrics were never made by Kate Spade. Sorry...you've got a fake.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

May I ask you where you got this? Also, what are your plans for it now? 



norab6 said:


> Can anyone please help me know if this looks authentic and also what style/name of purse? If authentic what is typical price? Thank you!
> View attachment 1854162
> 
> 
> View attachment 1854163
> 
> 
> View attachment 1854164


----------



## chanelsurfer66

i bought this bag this weekend at a pawn store, is it real? thanks so much!!


----------



## marissk

chanelsurfer66 said:


> i bought this bag this weekend at a pawn store, is it real? thanks so much!!


Yup, it's authentic! Very pretty color.


----------



## chanelsurfer66

was wondering about this bag. it says made in china on the tag which made me worried that it isn't real, any help is appreciated


----------



## marissk

chanelsurfer66 said:


> was wondering about this bag. it says made in china on the tag which made me worried that it isn't real, any help is appreciated


That is authentic...and kind of vintage. I can tell by the white stitching, which kate spade did for a short time ages ago when she shifted production to China (maybe very late 90's eary, 00's). Classics never go out of style and this is proof!


----------



## chanelsurfer66

marissk said:


> That is authentic...and kind of vintage. I can tell by the white stitching, which kate spade did for a short time ages ago when she shifted production to China (maybe very late 90's eary, 00's). Classics never go out of style and this is proof!


 oh thank you so much!! i love it!! your help is so valued!


----------



## alexis1433

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251143164933&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

hi,   I cant start a new thread so I am sorry to post this in the wrong section.


----------



## jessielou910

http://market.swap.com/haves/authentic-kate-spade-houstonb14-793787/


----------



## marissk

jessielou910 said:


> http://market.swap.com/haves/authentic-kate-spade-houstonb14-793787/


From what I can see, that looks authentic; the license plate label is correct.


----------



## soymilkcoffee

Can someone authenticate http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-KATE-SPADE-VILLABELLA-AVENUE-ELENA-TOTE-HANDBAG-PURSE-BLACK-/221120670486?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337bd1ab16#ht_706wt_941? Thanks.


----------



## marissk

soymilkcoffee said:


> Can someone authenticate http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-KATE-SPADE-VILLABELLA-AVENUE-ELENA-TOTE-HANDBAG-PURSE-BLACK-/221120670486?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337bd1ab16#ht_706wt_941? Thanks.


Your link didn't work, but I was able to look it up by the item number in the link.

One BIG gripe of mine are sellers who use stock photos. Ticks me off. But the seller did include a close up of the label that she took instead of just using stock photos. From what I see, this is indeed authentic. Fortunately, the counterfeiters aren't knocking off anything current, and this seller appears to be very reliable.

It's nice! And it's authentic.


----------



## shopaphilia

Hello! Would one of you fab ladies mind taking a look at this one please? Anyone know anything about the year and what this one is called?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...241?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1c0666d9

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## StacyJean

Any information about this purse would be appreciated!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yes, this is a counterfeit. It looks like a knockoff of her Italian Linen or perhaps her Hatteras Collection.    QUOTE=StacyJean;22822656]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1865283


View attachment 1865284

	

		
			
		

		
	
Any information about this purse would be appreciated!![/QUOTE]


----------



## marissk

shopaphilia said:


> Hello! Would one of you fab ladies mind taking a look at this one please? Anyone know anything about the year and what this one is called?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...241?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1c0666d9
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!


This is authentic but I have no idea what the style is.


----------



## LoveBoatPurser

I'm interested in purchasing a few Kate Spade's via EBAY...does anyone have knowledge if I post a few pics?

Thanks


----------



## marissk

LoveBoatPurser said:


> I'm interested in purchasing a few Kate Spade's via EBAY...does anyone have knowledge if I post a few pics?
> 
> Thanks


We have LOTS of knowledge and we're sitting here waiting! Well, I am! Links to the auctions are best.


----------



## LoveBoatPurser

sara_g said:


> It looks pretty good so far, but a close up of the kate spade tag that's clearer would help.


 
Yes, a clearer photo would help more.


----------



## marissk

What are you talking about?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yeah, I'm a bit confused, too... and still waiting on pics. 



marissk said:


> What are you talking about?


----------



## legallyblonde21

I just purchased this and want to make sure it is authentic!! I purchased it on ebay from the seller mderogers who is a top rated seller and has 99.9% positive feedback. Iam not sure how to post pics on here, but I am wondering if someone can check out this seller on ebay and check out the bag listed as "NWT Authentic Kate Spade Gold Coast Elizabeth Purse Shoulder Bag ~Hot Fuchsia" and see what you think! Please let me know!! Here is the link to the actual one i purchased, i JUST realized I could add a link. http://www.ebay.com/itm/290770994700?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_1483wt_924


----------



## marissk

legallyblonde21 said:


> I just purchased this and want to make sure it is authentic!! I purchased it on ebay from the seller mderogers who is a top rated seller and has 99.9% positive feedback. Iam not sure how to post pics on here, but I am wondering if someone can check out this seller on ebay and check out the bag listed as "NWT Authentic Kate Spade Gold Coast Elizabeth Purse Shoulder Bag ~Hot Fuchsia" and see what you think! Please let me know!! Here is the link to the actual one i purchased, i JUST realized I could add a link. http://www.ebay.com/itm/290770994700?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_1483wt_924


I'll tell ya...mderogers will NEVER sell a fake! EVER! Her items are always 100% authentic. She's a smart, savvy shopper and passes the savings along. I've bought from her several times and each time, it's a great experience.

Of anyone you can trust on eBay, you can trust her. 100% authentic.


----------



## legallyblonde21

marissk said:


> I'll tell ya...mderogers will NEVER sell a fake! EVER! Her items are always 100% authentic. She's a smart, savvy shopper and passes the savings along. I've bought from her several times and each time, it's a great experience.
> 
> Of anyone you can trust on eBay, you can trust her. 100% authentic.



Oh that is great to know because there are other things of hers that I want, but I wanted to make sure because her prices are SO REASONABLE! Are there other people on ebay that you would recommend that have good steals and deals lol


----------



## marissk

legallyblonde21 said:


> Oh that is great to know because there are other things of hers that I want, but I wanted to make sure because her prices are SO REASONABLE! Are there other people on ebay that you would recommend that have good steals and deals lol


I'd rather not get into recommending sellers cause other sellers get miffed if they feel "snubbed". If you have questions of specific sellers, we can authenticate items they have, but all I can tell you is check the seller's feedback. On eBay, that's their "resume".


----------



## HusbndNeedsHelp

hmmm


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Are you going into all the forums going "hmmm" or just the two kate spade forums??? And why? 




HusbndNeedsHelp said:


> hmmm


----------



## miyunet

Hi Ladies,

I'm looking at two Kate Spade bags on eBay.
Could anyone kindly have a look at these? Thanks in advance 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/26109563...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1036

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/23085027...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1490wt_924


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Hi there. These are both authentic! Very nice! 




miyunet said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm looking at two Kate Spade bags on eBay.
> Could anyone kindly have a look at these? Thanks in advance
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/26109563...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1036
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/23085027...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1490wt_924


----------



## miyunet

Yay! Thanks heaps dawnsfinallywed!!


----------



## Maureenie

Can someone please help me authenticate the following item?!  Thank you so much!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Hey there! Yes, I would say this is authentic. There's nothing there that would make me think it's fake. Looks good to me! 




Maureenie said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate the following item?! Thank you so much!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## gege vintagelvr

I'm new, but mostly Coach. I have had the following handbag for at least five years. Don't use it much because it seems rather fragile. Since I've found this wonderful resource, I would appreciate you letting me know if the handbag is authentic Kate Spade. Bought her from a consignment store I've been going to for years.

Also, is there any way to find out if she has a style number or name? If not, that's fine. Just thought I would check.

Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## marissk

gege vintagelvr said:


> I'm new, but mostly Coach. I have had the following handbag for at least five years. Don't use it much because it seems rather fragile. Since I've found this wonderful resource, I would appreciate you letting me know if the handbag is authentic Kate Spade. Bought her from a consignment store I've been going to for years.
> 
> Also, is there any way to find out if she has a style number or name? If not, that's fine. Just thought I would check.
> 
> Thank you for your assistance.


Wow...an actual REAL bag from the Hatteras collection!! This is without doubt, the most faked collection ever, but she is indeed The Real Thing...completely authentic. I believe she's a "Sydney" from Fall of 2001. A rare beauty!! Congrats!


----------



## gege vintagelvr

Thank you. I'm amazed. I appreciate the information and will keep this delightful bag in my collection.

I was sitting at home regretting that 1) many years ago I donated a great 80's USA coach bag to Goodwill beause I didn't know I could get them to repair it and 2) several years ago I sold a wonderful Givenchy bangle from the mid-70's because I needed to raise cash.

You have considerably perked up my evening! (I don't feel good from two vaccinations...so, I'm sort of droopy anyway).



marissk said:


> Wow...an actual REAL bag from the Hatteras collection!! This is without doubt, the most faked collection ever, but she is indeed The Real Thing...completely authentic. I believe she's a "Sydney" from Fall of 2001. A rare beauty!! Congrats!


----------



## Maureenie

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Hey there! Yes, I would say this is authentic. There's nothing there that would make me think it's fake. Looks good to me!


Thank you so much for your help!!  Is there any way I can get this official authenticated from anyone anywhere reputable?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Well, I am a paid kate spade authenticator for several online and local consignment companies, so I think I'm pretty reputable... lol! 
However if you want paperwork, you can pay mypoupette.com to do it! 



Maureenie said:


> Thank you so much for your help!! Is there any way I can get this official authenticated from anyone anywhere reputable?


----------



## Maureenie

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Well, I am a paid kate spade authenticator for several online and local consignment companies, so I think I'm pretty reputable... lol!
> However if you want paperwork, you can pay mypoupette.com to do it!


Oops!  Sorry, my apologies as I did not know!  I'm new to this website!  

I was very upset because I sold this item on ebay and I was sure it was authentic (I did not know they made fake Kate Spade! and it was a gift from a long time and never used because I did not find it practical!!  Even less so now with kids!!  I just hook my keys onto whatever I'm wearing!  heehee!) but the buyer said it was fake and had written proof!  This is definitely an older item and I am not sure if that is the reasoning for the claim of non-authenticity but she is now sending the item back.  The item is new but not in the best of new condition as it was never stored properly and does contain some wrinkles, scratches, etc.  I think some of the gold lettering was rubbed off after being stacked underneath items and moved around so much the last few years.  Would that be any indication that it might not be authentic as well?  I am just really puzzled as to how this can be fake!  Unless I have been truly "dummified" with my mommybrain nowadays, it looked like real leather!

I am just not happy to think I sold a replica so am seeking information to somehow have this authenticated for my peace of mind and for Ebay should anything be required for this transaction. 

Thank you kindly for all your help!!


----------



## delilahvee

Hi there,

I'd be grateful if someone could help authenticate this kate Spade bag please.

It's at this ebay link
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/130764682193?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

but she also sells it via her website (has more detailed pics)
http://shopatsquigglesss.blogspot.com.au/2012/08/new-with-tags-kate-spade-primrose-hill.html

Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

If I were you, I'd just take it back and refund the seller's money. I would also ask for a copy of the paperwork. Then, just for your peace of mind, I'd have it authenticated by an online authentication company. 



Maureenie said:


> Oops! Sorry, my apologies as I did not know! I'm new to this website!
> 
> I was very upset because I sold this item on ebay and I was sure it was authentic (I did not know they made fake Kate Spade! and it was a gift from a long time and never used because I did not find it practical!! Even less so now with kids!! I just hook my keys onto whatever I'm wearing! heehee!) but the buyer said it was fake and had written proof! This is definitely an older item and I am not sure if that is the reasoning for the claim of non-authenticity but she is now sending the item back. The item is new but not in the best of new condition as it was never stored properly and does contain some wrinkles, scratches, etc. I think some of the gold lettering was rubbed off after being stacked underneath items and moved around so much the last few years. Would that be any indication that it might not be authentic as well? I am just really puzzled as to how this can be fake! Unless I have been truly "dummified" with my mommybrain nowadays, it looked like real leather!
> 
> I am just not happy to think I sold a replica so am seeking information to somehow have this authenticated for my peace of mind and for Ebay should anything be required for this transaction.
> 
> Thank you kindly for all your help!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yes, it is authentic. It's exactly what she says it is. 
Here it is on kate spade's site. http://www.katespade.com/primrose-hill-goldie/PXRU3189,default,pd.html




delilahvee said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'd be grateful if someone could help authenticate this kate Spade bag please.
> 
> It's at this ebay link
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/130764682193?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> but she also sells it via her website (has more detailed pics)
> http://shopatsquigglesss.blogspot.com.au/2012/08/new-with-tags-kate-spade-primrose-hill.html
> 
> Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## delilahvee

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes, it is authentic. It's exactly what she says it is.
> Here it is on kate spade's site. http://www.katespade.com/primrose-hill-goldie/PXRU3189,default,pd.html



Wow, thank you SO MUCH. You're ace


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes, it is authentic. It's exactly what she says it is.
> Here it is on kate spade's site. http://www.katespade.com/primrose-hill-goldie/PXRU3189,default,pd.html


My $.02...the seller's eBay practices are a violation of eBay policies...offering to end auctions early, offering a better price at her website. Sneaky is as sneaky does.

The bag is authentic, the seller is, well, what can I say??


----------



## Maureenie

dawnsfinallywed said:


> If I were you, I'd just take it back and refund the seller's money. I would also ask for a copy of the paperwork. Then, just for your peace of mind, I'd have it authenticated by an online authentication company.


HI!

Yes, I already received the item back from her and had requested she provide the proof but the package arrived without the information.  I have messaged her to provide me with a scanned copy via email and am still awaiting her response.

Thank you so much for all your help!  I will try and add some more pictures to see if you can confirm for sure the authenticity of this item once I figure out how to do it on this computer as my computer is not working right now!


----------



## remy12

Hi Ladies,

Could someone kindly authenticate this please.

Item Name: NEW NWT Authentic Kate Spade Gold Coast Elizabeth Purse Shoulder Bag ~Cream
Item #: 230851382473
Seller: mderogers
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/230851382473?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you


----------



## marissk

remy12 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Could someone kindly authenticate this please.
> 
> Item Name: NEW NWT Authentic Kate Spade Gold Coast Elizabeth Purse Shoulder Bag ~Cream
> Item #: 230851382473
> Seller: mderogers
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/230851382473?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you


 
Seller mderogers is one seller I trust with my own purchases. She sells only authentic, purchases items herself and is 100% trustworthy. I did look at the auction, but frankly when it comes to this seller, you can absolutely trust that you're getting only authentic.


----------



## remy12

marissk said:


> Seller mderogers is one seller I trust with my own purchases. She sells only authentic, purchases items herself and is 100% trustworthy. I did look at the auction, but frankly when it comes to this seller, you can absolutely trust that you're getting only authentic.


Thank you so much.


----------



## javajaney

Hello.  Could someone take a look at this and let me know if it's authentic.

Thanks!

Item Name: STUNNING GIRAFFE PRINT KATE SPADE TOTE HANDBAG PURSE LARGE SIZE LEATHER
Item #: 261097604624
Seller:  rainbowribbon 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261097604624?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Hi there! Yes, this is absolutely authentic. It's from the Lizard Faille Collection of Fall 2000. 



javajaney said:


> Hello. Could someone take a look at this and let me know if it's authentic.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: STUNNING GIRAFFE PRINT KATE SPADE TOTE HANDBAG PURSE LARGE SIZE LEATHER
> Item #: 261097604624
> Seller: rainbowribbon
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261097604624?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## javajaney

Thank you so much!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Hi! Could I get your opinions on this? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/320987538481?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abc592431


----------



## BeenBurned

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Hi! Could I get your opinions on this? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/320987538481?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abc592431


It's fake. Does 630happywme2 think otherwise? 

In fact, I just saw that same bag at Savers and the front label was a sticky and peeled right off.


----------



## marissk

BeenBurned said:


> It's fake. Does 630happywme2 think otherwise?
> 
> In fact, I just saw that same bag at Savers and the front label was a sticky and peeled right off.


I agree...the label is wrong. The letter 'k' is wrong and the 'new york' should line up under the center of the 'a' in 'spade'.


----------



## abergonz

Hi! I'm new here. I'd like to know if this handbag is authentic. Thanks!


----------



## marissk

abergonz said:


> Hi! I'm new here. I'd like to know if this handbag is authentic. Thanks!


Hi...welcome to the Purse Forum!!

Bad news...that bag is counterfeit. No doubt about it...absolutely 1000% counterfeit.

That label was never used by kate spade, the pointy feet are ALWAYS the sign of a counterfeit, and the handle hardware is a very well known counterfeit. This particular style of one-handle with the silver-tone hardware shows up on fake Prada, fake Gucci, as well as very often on kate spade fakes.

Sorry...you've got yourself a counterfeit.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yup, I concur. Marissk is correct. That type of label was ONLY used on the Palm Beach Linen Collection, which, of course was linen, made in ITaly, and only came in solid pink, green or black. May I ask where you got this bag? 



abergonz said:


> Hi! I'm new here. I'd like to know if this handbag is authentic. Thanks!


----------



## abergonz

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yup, I concur. Marissk is correct. That type of label was ONLY used on the Palm Beach Linen Collection, which, of course was linen, made in ITaly, and only came in solid pink, green or black. May I ask where you got this bag?


Thanks for letting me know! 

I bought it at a yard sale for $2 because I thought it was cute. Don't know anything about designer bags other than Coach. So I just looked up the name and saw that it was a really expensive designer brand and read about lots of fakes. 

Thanks again!


----------



## peppermint1972

Hi! Can anyone help me with my Louis Vuitton bag and let me know if its authentic please.
http://i1169.photobucket.com/albums/r514/pmtysinger/IMG_3501_zpsdecac646.jpg
http://i1169.photobucket.com/albums/r514/pmtysinger/IMG_3471_zps689e92e5.jpg
http://i1169.photobucket.com/albums/r514/pmtysinger/IMG_3472_zps9f3ec064.jpg
http://i1169.photobucket.com/albums/r514/pmtysinger/IMG_3486_zpsce65618e.jpg
http://i1169.photobucket.com/albums/r514/pmtysinger/IMG_3497_zpsea1955e0.jpg
http://i1169.photobucket.com/albums/r514/pmtysinger/IMG_3498_zps632304e8.jpg
http://i1169.photobucket.com/albums/r514/pmtysinger/IMG_3513_zps043351f0.jpg
http://i1169.photobucket.com/albums/r514/pmtysinger/IMG_3500_zpsa05ffec0.jpg


----------



## Raven3766

I purchase this Kate Spade? today for a very small fee, could you tell me if it is authentic?
Thanks in advance....









I didn't take very many pictures,so if you need more I will gladly do so.


----------



## marissk

Raven3766 said:


> I purchase this Kate Spade? today for a very small fee, could you tell me if it is authentic?
> Thanks in advance....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't take very many pictures,so if you need more I will gladly do so.




That's 100% authentic! And it appears to be in excellent condition. Congrats.


----------



## Raven3766

marissk said:


> That's 100% authentic! And it appears to be in excellent condition. Congrats.


 
Thank you, I paid $5.45 for this handbag and you can still smell the leather.
Does it have a name?....other than Kate Spade..


----------



## marissk

Raven3766 said:


> Thank you, I paid $5.45 for this handbag and you can still smell the leather.


Good grief!!!!!! You scored!! Double congrats!


----------



## buffyismine

Hi, I am soooo new to all this and don't even know what a post is but need 10 before my account is activated. Is this thread a post? (its a very inteersting thread at that) big congrats on your purchse, bit of a lotto win.
can anyone help me?
Thanks


----------



## marissk

buffyismine said:


> Hi, I am soooo new to all this and don't even know what a post is but need 10 before my account is activated. Is this thread a post? (its a very inteersting thread at that) big congrats on your purchse, bit of a lotto win.
> can anyone help me?
> Thanks


Hi! Welcome to tPF!! You've done your first post!! If you look under your username, you'll see the system keeps track for you. Whenever you post on any forum, the system tracks it for you.

Good to have you here!


----------



## CarolinaKat72

Hi everyone  

I have the opportunity to purchase a Kate Spade Classic Noel Stevie(??) at a Consignment Store tomorrow.  

It looks off for me. I searched and found a similar bag online:

ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-Classic-Noel-Black-Cotton-Tote-Handbag-Bag-425-Save-191-25-/140527648870

The actual nwt versions I see online don't have the leather-like upper on the outside pockets, nor on the corners like this one...plus the lining on the one at the store (and this one pictured) is purple.  The only authentic one I see with a purple liner is one where the contrast stripes on the outside are purple and yellow.  The other Stevies also do not have feet, this one has feet (well three, one is gone, but for $45.00, I could probably overlook that if it's authentic).  

Do we think it's a fake? If not, do we know the style name? I don't think it's a Stevie.


----------



## marissk

CarolinaKat72 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have the opportunity to purchase a Kate Spade Classic Noel Stevie(??) at a Consignment Store tomorrow.
> 
> It looks off for me. I searched and found a similar bag online:
> 
> ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-Classic-Noel-Black-Cotton-Tote-Handbag-Bag-425-Save-191-25-/140527648870
> 
> The actual nwt versions I see online don't have the leather-like upper on the outside pockets, nor on the corners like this one...plus the lining on the one at the store (and this one pictured) is purple.  The only authentic one I see with a purple liner is one where the contrast stripes on the outside are purple and yellow.  The other Stevies also do not have feet, this one has feet (well three, one is gone, but for $45.00, I could probably overlook that if it's authentic).
> 
> Do we think it's a fake? If not, do we know the style name? I don't think it's a Stevie.


Stevie changes every season so without seeing your bag, I cant tell you anything. Please post photos of your bag and we'll take a look. Thanks!


----------



## marissk

peppermint1972 said:


> Hi! Can anyone help me with my Louis Vuitton bag and let me know if its authentic please.
> http://i1169.photobucket.com/albums/r514/pmtysinger/IMG_3501_zpsdecac646.jpg
> http://i1169.photobucket.com/albums/r514/pmtysinger/IMG_3471_zps689e92e5.jpg
> http://i1169.photobucket.com/albums/r514/pmtysinger/IMG_3472_zps9f3ec064.jpg
> http://i1169.photobucket.com/albums/r514/pmtysinger/IMG_3486_zpsce65618e.jpg
> http://i1169.photobucket.com/albums/r514/pmtysinger/IMG_3497_zpsea1955e0.jpg
> http://i1169.photobucket.com/albums/r514/pmtysinger/IMG_3498_zps632304e8.jpg
> http://i1169.photobucket.com/albums/r514/pmtysinger/IMG_3513_zps043351f0.jpg
> http://i1169.photobucket.com/albums/r514/pmtysinger/IMG_3500_zpsa05ffec0.jpg


We're the Kate Spade ladies...you need to post on the Authenticate This LV page...sorry!


----------



## CarolinaKat72

marissk said:


> Stevie changes every season so without seeing your bag, I cant tell you anything. Please post photos of your bag and we'll take a look. Thanks!



Thanks! I probably should have asked 'does the style of the bag in the picture even resemble a Stevie style' instead .  I don't have a picture of the actual bag I saw, however it took hours of searching the web to find this one bag that looks exactly like the consignment one.  My concern is that I don't see the exact style (with the leather sides/bottom) anywhere else, especially in a NWT state, to compare.


----------



## rivegauche7

Hi, can someone please have a look at this to see if its real or fake?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...NCE-Hydrangea-Flo-Coral-Handbag-/320983750008


----------



## marissk

rivegauche7 said:


> Hi, can someone please have a look at this to see if its real or fake?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...NCE-Hydrangea-Flo-Coral-Handbag-/320983750008


It's authentic...and gorgeous. I crave this bag in the lavender.


----------



## rivegauche7

marissk said:


> It's authentic...and gorgeous. I crave this bag in the lavender.



Oh cool thanks for that. The lavender one is lovely isnt it?!


----------



## marissk

rivegauche7 said:


> Oh cool thanks for that. The lavender one is lovely isnt it?!


The katespade.com website has that bag in a darker purple for $179...just sayin'... Shop around...you might get a better price.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

rivegauche7 said:


> Oh cool thanks for that. The lavender one is lovely isnt it?!


I have the Bond Street Sawyer in that deep purple color. OMG. It is so beautiful. I love it!


----------



## marissk

Someone posted this on the eBay discussion forums. At first, I thought "I've yet to see a fake Maryanne"...but the OP is right...the chain is not correct. The links are wrong and there isn't any leather woven in. Also, on the inside, notice the zipper pocket...that's a style I've not seen on a Gold Coast Maryanne. Of late, the inside has the gold spade stapled in...this one does not. 






http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330800358848


----------



## marissk

marissk said:


> Someone posted this on the eBay discussion forums. At first, I thought "I've yet to see a fake Maryanne"...but the OP is right...the chain is not correct. The links are wrong and there isn't any leather woven in. Also, on the inside, notice the zipper pocket...that's a style I've not seen on a Gold Coast Maryanne. Of late, the inside has the gold spade stapled in...this one does not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330800358848


Gee, Mari, you might be on to something...but...

I did my homework and found several blogs that showed this bag with the marine link chain back in 2010. There was one in gray as well. So...it's most likely first generation but authentic.


----------



## CluelessInWA

Please authenticate this Lime Green wallet



Title:  FREE! lime green kate spade wallet

Seller:  Phillips2b

Auction link:  http://www.listia.com/auction/6125967-free-lime-green-kate-spade-wallet

Never mind the auction has been removed... got my answer thanks anyway ladies 

Thanks in advance. it only has 14 hrs left : (


----------



## marissk

CluelessInWA said:


> Please authenticate this Lime Green wallet
> 
> 
> 
> Title:  FREE! lime green kate spade wallet
> 
> Seller:  Phillips2b
> 
> Auction link:  http://www.listia.com/auction/6125967-free-lime-green-kate-spade-wallet
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance. it only has 14 hrs left : (


It's counterfeit. No doubt about it...completely fake.


----------



## rivegauche7

marissk said:


> The katespade.com website has that bag in a darker purple for $179...just sayin'... Shop around...you might get a better price.


Thanks for the tip. Believe me im monitering katespade.com like an eagle, and yes i'll definately be shopping around.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yup, and after I had a talk with Moderator Joe, it is removed!! HA! 



marissk said:


> It's counterfeit. No doubt about it...completely fake.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yup, and after I had a talk with Moderator Joe, it is removed!! HA!


Good!!


----------



## Raven3766

Could you please help authenticate this handbag? Thank you in advance. Oh and Kate Spade is engraved on all of the strap hardware. It was very difficult to take picture inside.


----------



## marissk

Raven3766 said:


> Could you please help authenticate this handbag? Thank you in advance. Oh and Kate Spade is engraved on all of the strap hardware. It was very difficult to take picture inside.


Wow...this is in great shape for it's age! It's authentic and one of the unusual ones that didn't have "new york" on the label.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Authentic! 



Raven3766 said:


> Could you please help authenticate this handbag? Thank you in advance. Oh and Kate Spade is engraved on all of the strap hardware. It was very difficult to take picture inside.


----------



## Raven3766

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!


So are you saying it is vintage?....or better yet, how old do you believe it to be? If it's not okay to ask questions, I do apologize.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Well, really, no kate spade is "vintage." kate spade has only been making bags since 1993, so no kate is over 20 years old. However, this is from some of her earlier nylon collections. It's Italian nylon, which ran about $100 more than the regular nylon collections. I'm not really sure what year these came out. Sometime prior to 1999, I believe. Here's a link to some info on those bags... http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/italiannylon



Raven3766 said:


> So are you saying it is vintage?....or better yet, how old do you believe it to be? If it's not okay to ask questions, I do apologize.


----------



## Raven3766

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Well, really, no kate spade is "vintage." kate spade has only been making bags since 1993, so no kate is over 20 years old. However, this is from some of her earlier nylon collections. It's Italian nylon, which ran about $100 more than the regular nylon collections. I'm not really sure what year these came out. Sometime prior to 1999, I believe. Here's a link to some info on those bags... http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/italiannylon


Thank you so much for you help.


----------



## Amkana

Hi! Do you mind helping me authenticate this Kate Spade? 
I'm a newbie to tpf, so if the link isn't clickable the first time, please bear with me 
Thank you so much!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yes, it is authentic! 



Amkana said:


> Hi! Do you mind helping me authenticate this Kate Spade?
> I'm a newbie to tpf, so if the link isn't clickable the first time, please bear with me
> Thank you so much!


----------



## Amkana

Thank you! 



dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes, it is authentic!


----------



## Designergrrrl

Picked up this purse at a thrift store today.  I'm 95% sure it's fake but thought I'd check just in case. It's a light brown and dark brown houndstooth on a cream background.  It's trimmed in caramel leather.  The interior is a suede-look microfiber, with one zipper pocket and one eyeglass/cellphone pocket.  

For one thing, I can't find mention of this fabric anywhere.  I also noticed that the pattern isn't perfectly aligned -- it slants down and to the right.  I'm no expert on Kate Spade, but this seems a bit sloppy.  Other than that, it's well-made, with nice even stitching, appropriately sized feet, patent numbers on the magnetic snap, and so forth. 

Another suspicious sign is the "Made in China" tag on the inside.  The sewing obscures the first couple of letters, and the tag isn't folded over.

Even if it's not authentic, it's pretty cute and a great size.   Just thought I'd bring it to the experts for your opinion.  Thanks!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

No, this is completely counterfeit. That thin, leather bow is a #1 indicator of a fake. Counterfeiters went haywire with this and began to stick those bows and fake labels all over random bags that don't even remotely resemble anything kate spade has done. Please tell me you aren't going to try to sell this... it's illegal to sell counterfeit items. 
I hope you didn't pay a lot for this! 




Designergrrrl said:


> Picked up this purse at a thrift store today. I'm 95% sure it's fake but thought I'd check just in case. It's a light brown and dark brown houndstooth on a cream background. It's trimmed in caramel leather. The interior is a suede-look microfiber, with one zipper pocket and one eyeglass/cellphone pocket.
> 
> For one thing, I can't find mention of this fabric anywhere. I also noticed that the pattern isn't perfectly aligned -- it slants down and to the right. I'm no expert on Kate Spade, but this seems a bit sloppy. Other than that, it's well-made, with nice even stitching, appropriately sized feet, patent numbers on the magnetic snap, and so forth.
> 
> Another suspicious sign is the "Made in China" tag on the inside. The sewing obscures the first couple of letters, and the tag isn't folded over.
> 
> Even if it's not authentic, it's pretty cute and a great size. Just thought I'd bring it to the experts for your opinion. Thanks!


----------



## Designergrrrl

dawnsfinallywed said:


> No, this is completely counterfeit. That thin, leather bow is a #1 indicator of a fake. Counterfeiters went haywire with this and began to stick those bows and fake labels all over random bags that don't even remotely resemble anything kate spade has done. Please tell me you aren't going to try to sell this... it's illegal to sell counterfeit items.
> I hope you didn't pay a lot for this!



LOL.  I figured it was fake.  No intention of selling it. I actually kinda like it and plan to use it.  It was a whole $10, so no big loss either.  Had to know for sure though.  Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

You're welcome! 



Designergrrrl said:


> LOL. I figured it was fake. No intention of selling it. I actually kinda like it and plan to use it. It was a whole $10, so no big loss either. Had to know for sure though. Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## scastro4

Unfortunately I did most of my homework after I won the bid when I read that there is a high number of Kate Spade fakes. From the photos the seller provided, is this genuine? They claim it is and bought it directly from a Kate Spade store.

Thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/handbag-Kat...aEbR+lIxvljkcOCp52f9po4=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Also, the seller listed it as a Wellesley Elena but I believe it is a Wellesley Quinn.


----------



## marissk

scastro4 said:


> Unfortunately I did most of my homework after I won the bid when I read that there is a high number of Kate Spade fakes. From the photos the seller provided, is this genuine? They claim it is and bought it directly from a Kate Spade store.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/handbag-Kat...aEbR+lIxvljkcOCp52f9po4=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Also, the seller listed it as a Wellesley Elena but I believe it is a Wellesley Quinn.


It's absolutely authentic and is the exact style and collection the seller states. The Quinn is a divided into two sections separated by a zippered pocket. This is not a Quinn. The leather is boarskin and the lining is called the dot Larrabee fabric. Take care and this bag will last you the rest of your life.


----------



## scastro4

marissk said:


> It's absolutely authentic and is the exact style and collection the seller states. The Quinn is a divided into two sections separated by a zippered pocket. This is not a Quinn. The leather is boarskin and the lining is called the dot Larrabee fabric. Take care and this bag will last you the rest of your life.


Thank you so much! I appreciate the help. What a relief!


----------



## maeronemo

Hello!

I'm a newbie to buying via Ebay, and I think I might have started researching too late. I recently purchased a Kate Spade handbag, and now I can't seem to find any confirmation that this style was every made in this color.... can you help me authenticate (or not)?

Here is the link - I hope that works.

It was listed as a "Macdougal Alley Reid" in orange/brown but I can only find black/blue/yellow online.

Thanks for any help or advice you can give me.


----------



## marissk

maeronemo said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm a newbie to buying via Ebay, and I think I might have started researching too late. I recently purchased a Kate Spade handbag, and now I can't seem to find any confirmation that this style was every made in this color.... can you help me authenticate (or not)?
> 
> Here is the link - I hope that works.
> 
> It was listed as a "Macdougal Alley Reid" in orange/brown but I can only find black/blue/yellow online.
> 
> Thanks for any help or advice you can give me.


It's authentic. The seller mentions that employees of the outlet store get a good discount...and this is an outlet bag. Many times, a color will be made just for the outlet (there may have been a small quantity made, etc).

The seller is risking her job by doing this...it's not allowed by kate spade!


----------



## maeronemo

Thank you SO much for the quick reply.

I live in a rural area without any Kate Spade outlet stores... what is your opinion on the quality compared to the handbags sold at the flagship and high end retail stores? 

Thanks again.


----------



## marissk

I shop a LOT at the outlet stores and the quality is right up there with the regular stock. There aren't any seconds...just lines made for the outlet stores or clearance items.

One of the outlet collections is Wellseley, which I think is the best kate spade makes.

Not to worry...you're getting a first quality purse!


----------



## maeronemo

marissk said:


> I shop a LOT at the outlet stores and the quality is right up there with the regular stock. There aren't any seconds...just lines made for the outlet stores or clearance items.
> 
> One of the outlet collections is Wellseley, which I think is the best kate spade makes.
> 
> Not to worry...you're getting a first quality purse!


So I apologize, but now I am a little confused. The seller on ebay responded to my questions and stated that they bought the bag from Nordstrom rack about two months ago (not an outlet - perhaps b/c of the job?) and that the tag said "Made in China" when I had thought Kate Spade bags were made in Italy? Help again... thanks for your time.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

They probably didn't want to admit it was from an outlet. "Nordstrom's" sounds so much classier! LOL! And no, not all kate spades are made in Italy. A VAST majority are made in China, especially now since Liz Claiborne owns the kate spade company. 



maeronemo said:


> So I apologize, but now I am a little confused. The seller on ebay responded to my questions and stated that they bought the bag from Nordstrom rack about two months ago (not an outlet - perhaps b/c of the job?) and that the tag said "Made in China" when I had thought Kate Spade bags were made in Italy? Help again... thanks for your time.


----------



## Amber1

I have a nylon sam Kate Spade bag. It looks authentic on the outside, black nylon with kate spade label close to the top, i has the right spacing and font BUT on the inside there is no kate spade tag, just a made in taiwan tag. Is it authentic?


----------



## Morisa

Amber1 said:


> I have a nylon sam Kate Spade bag. It looks authentic on the outside, black nylon with kate spade label close to the top, i has the right spacing and font BUT on the inside there is no kate spade tag, just a made in taiwan tag. Is it authentic?



need to see a picture.


----------



## Amber1

Can you see the pictures?


----------



## Amber1

The last picture is kinda blurry. The tag is from the outside. no inside tag but made in taiwan. The person it came from said it was from bloomingdales about 13 years ago, which seems good because the bags were made in taiwan from 1997 to 1999.


----------



## marissk

From what I can see, that is authentic. There was a period early on that inside labels, other than the 'made in...' label didn't appear.


----------



## Amber1

Thank you!


----------



## Amber1

Thank you!


----------



## elmel

Can someone look at this leslie? http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Kate-Sp...670?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cb71ed26 
The seller has 100% feedback so I'm assuming it's fine... thoughts?


----------



## marissk

elmel said:


> Can someone look at this leslie? http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Kate-Sp...670?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cb71ed26
> The seller has 100% feedback so I'm assuming it's fine... thoughts?


It looks just as it should. I love the Leslie...so spacious and cute, too! Authentic!


----------



## elmel

marissk said:


> It looks just as it should. I love the Leslie...so spacious and cute, too! Authentic!



Thanks so much


----------



## elmel

marissk said:


> It looks just as it should. I love the Leslie...so spacious and cute, too! Authentic!



Thanks so much


----------



## Aignergirl95

elmel said:


> Thanks so much


Please authenticate this Etienne Aigner purse. The purse is very similiar to this one. I bought it at Marshalls and it has brown soft leather and I absolutely love love it!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-With-Ta...134?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53eebdca8e


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

You are on the wrong forum. This is for Kate spade.                  





Aignergirl95 said:


> Please authenticate this Etienne Aigner purse. The purse is very similiar to this one. I bought it at Marshalls and it has brown soft leather and I absolutely love love it!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-With-Ta...134?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53eebdca8e


----------



## maypang2223

look nice!!!


----------



## mbenzgirl

I was wondering if someone can help me identify this kate spade. I've gotten pretty good at spotting fakes but this one has me very puzzled. I picked it up at a thrift shop for $10. All the logos and lining look good and it has the serial tag with micro stitching in the pocket, however it has a giant Sample tag with made in china over it that i didnt notice till I got home. So now Im very confused. Do samples normally have tags like this?
Thanks in advance.

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8310/8057675978_75ef1e0014.jpg
http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8181/8057675957_f3a7761f81.jpg
http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8182/8057675732_f1108969a9.jpg
http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8461/8057675668_e424fa8872.jpg
http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8029/8057675926_39d19274b6.jpg


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Absolutely looks authentic to me... however, you're right. I've never seen a tag like that at all! 



mbenzgirl said:


> I was wondering if someone can help me identify this kate spade. I've gotten pretty good at spotting fakes but this one has me very puzzled. I picked it up at a thrift shop for $10. All the logos and lining look good and it has the serial tag with micro stitching in the pocket, however it has a giant Sample tag with made in china over it that i didnt notice till I got home. So now Im very confused. Do samples normally have tags like this?
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8310/8057675978_75ef1e0014.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8181/8057675957_f3a7761f81.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8182/8057675732_f1108969a9.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8461/8057675668_e424fa8872.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8029/8057675926_39d19274b6.jpg


----------



## Chris99

Seeking professional advice from you:

Hello everyone here,

I have been thinking about getting a Kate spade handbag online. The seller claims that all the bags they sell are original but may contain imperfections and that's why they are being sold so cheaply. A Kate Spade Cobble Hill Small Leslie is being sold at 200USD. All the bags they sell come with original dust bags and the instruciton note card. 

I've attached some pictures sent over from the seller.
Though everything such as lining, label, color, appearance is telling me it's genuine, at this dirt cheap price I still wonder if it's geninue or not.

I would be very very grateful if someone could give me some opinions.  Do let me know if you need any further information or photos to tell if it's fake or real. 

Thank you very much.

Pictures of the bags are here: http://followmetojapan.wordpress.com/2012/10/06/kate-spade-genuine-or-not/

Christine


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yes, I believe they are genuine. They are probably factory seconds. They won't be of the best quality, but no one will probably even notice. 



Chris99 said:


> Seeking professional advice from you:
> 
> Hello everyone here,
> 
> I have been thinking about getting a Kate spade handbag online. The seller claims that all the bags they sell are original but may contain imperfections and that's why they are being sold so cheaply. A Kate Spade Cobble Hill Small Leslie is being sold at 200USD. All the bags they sell come with original dust bags and the instruciton note card.
> 
> I've attached some pictures sent over from the seller.
> Though everything such as lining, label, color, appearance is telling me it's genuine, at this dirt cheap price I still wonder if it's geninue or not.
> 
> I would be very very grateful if someone could give me some opinions.  Do let me know if you need any further information or photos to tell if it's fake or real.
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> Pictures of the bags are here: http://followmetojapan.wordpress.com/2012/10/06/kate-spade-genuine-or-not/
> 
> Christine


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes, I believe they are genuine. They are probably factory seconds. They won't be of the best quality, but no one will probably even notice.


My only concern is that kate spade doesn't use plastic to protect handles. Every bag I've seen (and bought) has paper wrapped handles.

Other than that, I can't see anything that would appear to be out of line for the Leslie. Looks just like mine.


----------



## ladylucas94

Looks authentic stitching is good  color is vibrant you did not mention the texture that also helps is it thin thick or durable? Most fakes come apart to easy and become sticky overtime .


----------



## javajaney

Could someone take a look at this for me?  I've always loved the print but not sure the strap looks right.


Item Name: Kate Spade handbag
Item #: 280984973688
Seller:  kelly.tetzlaff2012
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...252&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=2&sd=330803324749&


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

It looks good to me! 




javajaney said:


> Could someone take a look at this for me? I've always loved the print but not sure the strap looks right.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Kate Spade handbag
> Item #: 280984973688
> Seller: kelly.tetzlaff2012
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...252&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=2&sd=330803324749&


----------



## np12

hello! please kindly authenticate this kate spade for me.  thanks!


----------



## marissk

np12 said:


> hello! please kindly authenticate this kate spade for me.  thanks!


Authentic!


----------



## np12

marissk said:


> Authentic!



thank you so much!


----------



## np12

marissk said:


> Authentic!



btw, if it's not too much of a hassle, could you please kindly tell me from what collection this is? i'm really not familiar with kate spade and this was just given to me by my MIL. again, thank you in advance!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Genuine! 



np12 said:


> hello! please kindly authenticate this kate spade for me.  thanks!


----------



## Chris99

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes, I believe they are genuine. They are probably factory seconds. They won't be of the best quality, but no one will probably even notice.


 


Hello everyone,

I've received loads of emails telling me it's a genuine kate spade thank you so so much guys.

THe seller just sent me some new pictures regarding the purple bag and I am thinking about ordering from her. It comes with an ANTI-FAKE feature on the back of the country origin label. She said that on the right of the Q064 words , which is on the back of the country origin label, says 'kate spade' and the words are very tiny for the sake of authentication, just like those you can see on banknotes!

Because of this unheard of feature (I couldn't find it anywhere online that mentions it a bit), I went to kate spade counter yesterday and checked out the genuine bag and it doesn't come with such an anti-fake feature!

SO, IS THIS BAG GENUINE? HELP!!!!!!!!!!

I've updated the pictures here: www.followmetojapan.wordpress.com


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Oh yeah. That's on her newer bags! I think it will be safe to order from this person!



Chris99 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've received loads of emails telling me it's a genuine kate spade thank you so so much guys.
> 
> THe seller just sent me some new pictures regarding the purple bag and I am thinking about ordering from her. It comes with an ANTI-FAKE feature on the back of the country origin label. She said that on the right of the Q064 words , which is on the back of the country origin label, says 'kate spade' and the words are very tiny for the sake of authentication, just like those you can see on banknotes!
> 
> Because of this unheard of feature (I couldn't find it anywhere online that mentions it a bit), I went to kate spade counter yesterday and checked out the genuine bag and it doesn't come with such an anti-fake feature!
> 
> SO, IS THIS BAG GENUINE? HELP!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I've updated the pictures here: www.followmetojapan.wordpress.com


----------



## Raven3766

Would you please help me authenticate this handbag? Thank you so much...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Not sure of the year or collection from which it comes!! 



Raven3766 said:


> Would you please help me authenticate this handbag? Thank you so much...


----------



## Raven3766

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Not sure of the year or collection from which it comes!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Raven3766

Would you mind authenticating this handbag? Thank you for your help.


----------



## stephanie2000

Can anyone tell me if any of these are "real"? I went a little nuts on eBay last week, and it never crossed my mind that these could be counterfeit until it was too late. (My excuse? I've never purchased anything "designer" before in my life, but I *am* thoroughly, admittedly, and dangerously addicted to buying books. Which I may also have a tendency to lose, then buy new copies, find the old one, lather, rinse, repeat, until I have unintentional displays of, say, 14 copies of Anne of Green Gables.
  Anyway, my husband had a minor tantrum over that really small, miniscule,barely-worth-noticing issue last month & told me to A. stop buying books, and B. "stop buying #%£*! off Amazon." So I took him literally. Moral of the story? Don't shop angry.)

I'm hoping these links work; I'm copying them from the eBay listings--please let me know if you need more info.

I bought three different "Kate Spade" items:

The first was a used nylon, green, "Claire" bag, which came with a partial price tag:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...BwYWkcCd0r8oy5h9KIYnjy8=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

The second is a wallet:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...BwYWkcCd0r8oy5h9KIYnjy8=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

And the third is the one I'm most concerned about. It's a shiny patent leather; the auction says "plum" but in the light it's a bright purple, with brown/tan leather piping, ties, and bottom, vinyl-esque feeling lining in lighter color tan with purple polka dots, but I can't find a similar style in any of my online searches: the handles are black nylon (canvas?), and it has two more straps with gold clips/leather trim hidden in side pouches that look like they were maybe meant to help convert to shoulder strap. (If anyone can tell me wth those clips are for, I'll totally send you a free copy of Anne of Green Gables. It's driving me nuts.)
Link to seller's photos:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gently-Used...BwYWkcCd0r8oy5h9KIYnjy8=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## marissk

Raven3766 said:


> Would you mind authenticating this handbag? Thank you for your help.


This one is fake; the lettering on the label is wrong. Sorry!


----------



## marissk

stephanie2000 said:


> Can anyone tell me if any of these are "real"? I went a little nuts on eBay last week, and it never crossed my mind that these could be counterfeit until it was too late. (My excuse? I've never purchased anything "designer" before in my life, but I *am* thoroughly, admittedly, and dangerously addicted to buying books. Which I may also have a tendency to lose, then buy new copies, find the old one, lather, rinse, repeat, until I have unintentional displays of, say, 14 copies of Anne of Green Gables.
> Anyway, my husband had a minor tantrum over that really small, miniscule,barely-worth-noticing issue last month & told me to A. stop buying books, and B. "stop buying #%£*! off Amazon." So I took him literally. Moral of the story? Don't shop angry.)
> 
> I'm hoping these links work; I'm copying them from the eBay listings--please let me know if you need more info.
> 
> I bought three different "Kate Spade" items:
> 
> The first was a used nylon, green, "Claire" bag, which came with a partial price tag:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...BwYWkcCd0r8oy5h9KIYnjy8=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> The second is a wallet:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...BwYWkcCd0r8oy5h9KIYnjy8=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> And the third is the one I'm most concerned about. It's a shiny patent leather; the auction says "plum" but in the light it's a bright purple, with brown/tan leather piping, ties, and bottom, vinyl-esque feeling lining in lighter color tan with purple polka dots, but I can't find a similar style in any of my online searches: the handles are black nylon (canvas?), and it has two more straps with gold clips/leather trim hidden in side pouches that look like they were maybe meant to help convert to shoulder strap. (If anyone can tell me wth those clips are for, I'll totally send you a free copy of Anne of Green Gables. It's driving me nuts.)
> Link to seller's photos:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gently-Used...BwYWkcCd0r8oy5h9KIYnjy8=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thank you!!!!!


#1, the Claire is authentic. I love Claire...such a nice classic design.

#2, the wallet is also authentic.

#3, the DIAPER BAG, is also authentic!! That's what the straps are for, so you can sling the bag over the handles of a stroller or pram. It's quite nice! I use the straps to attach my handbag to the handle of the grocery cart so no one can abscond with my bag whilst I'm squeezing the tomatoes.


----------



## Raven3766

marissk said:


> This one is fake; the lettering on the label is wrong. Sorry!


 No problem, thank you for your help.  It only cost a couple of dollars.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

... with Marissk. This isn't authentic. There's never been a ks purse like this... and if  you see any ks purse with a band around the top, you can be it's fake. See http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/newhallofshame.



Raven3766 said:


> Would you mind authenticating this handbag? Thank you for your help.


----------



## Chris99

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Oh yeah. That's on her newer bags! I think it will be safe to order from this person!


 
Thank you so much Dawnsfinallywed!


----------



## Raven3766

dawnsfinallywed said:


> ... with Marissk. This isn't authentic. There's never been a ks purse like this... and if you see any ks purse with a band around the top, you can be it's fake. See http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/newhallofshame.


 Thank you so much for the link and information.


----------



## cheesebaby

hello there, 
my 1st post here , need your help on this bag. is this authentic? Thank in advance.


----------



## laura jay

Is either this

Item Name: NWT KATE SPADE WELLESLEY LARGE LEATHER TRAVEL WALLET BLACK
Item #: 261107255242
Seller: briga_astell_designer_fashions 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/26110725...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2999wt_1005


or this 

Item Name: Kate Spade Wellesley Zip around Black large leather travel organizer wallet NWT
Item #: 370656859972
Seller: sweetz0816
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/37065685...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_4022wt_754

I just got the seller to send me this close up of the embossing/label on the inside too
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/c54MsnucohUg5sYwCOv_9YA3vE9OOpPqj-BA2DvkPDc?feat=email

real?

or alternatively, does anyone know if this is still available anywhere?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yes, these are authentic! 




laura jay said:


> Is either this
> 
> Item Name: NWT KATE SPADE WELLESLEY LARGE LEATHER TRAVEL WALLET BLACK
> Item #: 261107255242
> Seller: briga_astell_designer_fashions
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/26110725...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2999wt_1005
> 
> 
> or this
> 
> Item Name: Kate Spade Wellesley Zip around Black large leather travel organizer wallet NWT
> Item #: 370656859972
> Seller: sweetz0816
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/37065685...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_4022wt_754
> 
> I just got the seller to send me this close up of the embossing/label on the inside too
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/c54MsnucohUg5sYwCOv_9YA3vE9OOpPqj-BA2DvkPDc?feat=email
> 
> real?
> 
> or alternatively, does anyone know if this is still available anywhere?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yes, it is authentic!!! 



cheesebaby said:


> hello there,
> my 1st post here , need your help on this bag. is this authentic? Thank in advance.


----------



## laura jay

Thank you so so much. 



dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes, these are authentic!


----------



## cheesebaby

Thank you so much .


----------



## momdee

Could someone please tell me the name of the kate spade that cheesebaby posted


----------



## marissk

momdee said:


> Could someone please tell me the name of the kate spade that cheesebaby posted


Momdee, it's the Cobble Hill Leslie. Comes in two sizes...Leslie and little Leslier. I love this bag!!


----------



## sueleswar

Hi there, thank you for your comments. I can fully understand the thought that i was trying deliberately to deceive. I wasn't. I am a bit slow up top! I don't yet know how to use this sight properly and what i thought i was doing is providing PF with close up photos of the name so that it could be scrutinised properly. I now see that this was the  wrong way to do it and i apologise. As you have no doubt noticed that i did this for all the suspect bags i am selling. What i need is a tutorial for using this site, how to upload photos etc...Thank you anyway for looking at these bags and i hope that my ignorance has not tainted my membership of this great site. Kind regards, Sue


----------



## marissk

sueleswar said:


> Hi there, thank you for your comments. I can fully understand the thought that i was trying deliberately to deceive. I wasn't. I am a bit slow up top! I don't yet know how to use this sight properly and what i thought i was doing is providing PF with close up photos of the name so that it could be scrutinised properly. I now see that this was the  wrong way to do it and i apologise. As you have no doubt noticed that i did this for all the suspect bags i am selling. What i need is a tutorial for using this site, how to upload photos etc...Thank you anyway for looking at these bags and i hope that my ignorance has not tainted my membership of this great site. Kind regards, Sue


Sue, let's meet up over a pint and some chips and make up. Slough people look after each other...twas wrong of me to jump to conclusions.


----------



## sueleswar

marissk said:


> Sue, let's meet up over a pint and some chips and make up. Slough people look after each other...twas wrong of me to jump to conclusions.


 
Sounds good to me  but seriously i need to find out how to post my bags for checking. Any tips? Sue


----------



## marissk

sueleswar said:


> Sounds good to me  but seriously i need to find out how to post my bags for checking. Any tips? Sue


I think the bottom line is that, accordidng to eBay guidelines, you cannot list anything for which you guarantee authenticity. You can post here as you had, but if the verdict comes back counterfeit, you cannot list it in any format on eBay. You can't list it as unbranded, etc.

I'd recommend that you get things authenticated here before you list. Note that some of the forums here have guidelines as to how to post for authentication...you need a photo of this, that, and everything else, else you won't get an answer. You might get a snarky response to follow the guidelines in post #1. I can't really blame them...they get overwhelmed with items to authenticate and need all that stuff. Dawn and I run a lose ship here as kate spade fakes are pretty easy to spot. Not so with Dior and other premium designers.

Are Burnham F&C still around? They were my favourite!


----------



## sueleswar

marissk said:


> I think the bottom line is that, accordidng to eBay guidelines, you cannot list anything for which you guarantee authenticity. You can post here as you had, but if the verdict comes back counterfeit, you cannot list it in any format on eBay. You can't list it as unbranded, etc.
> 
> I'd recommend that you get things authenticated here before you list. Note that some of the forums here have guidelines as to how to post for authentication...you need a photo of this, that, and everything else, else you won't get an answer. You might get a snarky response to follow the guidelines in post #1. I can't really blame them...they get overwhelmed with items to authenticate and need all that stuff. Dawn and I run a lose ship here as kate spade fakes are pretty easy to spot. Not so with Dior and other premium designers.
> 
> Are Burnham F&C still around? They were my favourite!


 
Ok, yes thats what i want to do. So do i need to first go to the forum of that particular brand, then reply to a thread? Burnham FC still going strong. my daughter has just done the 11+ test for Burnham Grammar school!!


----------



## sueleswar

marissk said:


> I think the bottom line is that, accordidng to eBay guidelines, you cannot list anything for which you guarantee authenticity. You can post here as you had, but if the verdict comes back counterfeit, you cannot list it in any format on eBay. You can't list it as unbranded, etc.
> 
> I'd recommend that you get things authenticated here before you list. Note that some of the forums here have guidelines as to how to post for authentication...you need a photo of this, that, and everything else, else you won't get an answer. You might get a snarky response to follow the guidelines in post #1. I can't really blame them...they get overwhelmed with items to authenticate and need all that stuff. Dawn and I run a lose ship here as kate spade fakes are pretty easy to spot. Not so with Dior and other premium designers.
> 
> Are Burnham F&C still around? They were my favourite!


 
Thanks hun for your good advice and its luvly to meet a fellow slougher! gnite till soon, Sue


----------



## marissk

sueleswar said:


> Ok, yes thats what i want to do. So do i need to first go to the forum of that particular brand, then reply to a thread? Burnham FC still going strong. my daughter has just done the 11+ test for Burnham Grammar school!!


Yes, that's it. Go to the Authenticate the... forum that's for the brand you want (read post #1 if it says to!!), the click Post Reply. That will allow you to create a new thread and will allow you to attach photos. You're creating a "Reply" to the forum, if you will...it's like starting a new thread. You can comment back on your own thread by clicking the Post quick reply to this thread icon or the Quote icon.

You'll be fine!

Best wishes to your daughter!


----------



## sueleswar

marissk said:


> Yes, that's it. Go to the Authenticate the... forum that's for the brand you want (read post #1 if it says to!!), the click Post Reply. That will allow you to create a new thread and will allow you to attach photos. You're creating a "Reply" to the forum, if you will...it's like starting a new thread. You can comment back on your own thread by clicking the Post quick reply to this thread icon or the Quote icon.
> 
> You'll be fine!
> 
> Best wishes to your daughter!


 
Thanks so much my friend, speak soon,


----------



## carlsjr

hi!

I just joined the forum today and just want to ask for your assistance in checking this item if it's fake or not. I tried searching on the official site of Kate Spade but there's no similar items listed there so I wanna make sure first. Thank you very much in advance..

ebay.ph/itm/AUTH-BN-KATE-SPADE-DOCTORS-BAG-NEW-YORK-MELINDA-AQUA-BLUE-/120955979419?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item1c2989c69b#ht_2237wt_1016


----------



## marissk

carlsjr said:


> hi!
> 
> I just joined the forum today and just want to ask for your assistance in checking this item if it's fake or not. I tried searching on the official site of Kate Spade but there's no similar items listed there so I wanna make sure first. Thank you very much in advance..
> 
> ebay.ph/itm/AUTH-BN-KATE-SPADE-DOCTORS-BAG-NEW-YORK-MELINDA-AQUA-BLUE-/120955979419?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item1c2989c69b#ht_2237wt_1016


I had to do some jiggling as the link you provided didn't work, but I looked up item number 120955979419 on ebay.ph and the bag you mention displayed.

The seller didn't list many photos and they are all stock photos taken from elsewhere. The usual problem with have with items sold in the Philippines is that they may not be first quality. Yes, the photo is of a kate spade Melinda bag, but that's all I can say. On bags shipped to America, the handles are never wrapped in plastic; they are hand wrapped in paper. That may be another sign it's not first quality. But the seller has excellent feedback, so you may be OK.The seller does not take returns.

Unfortunately, that's all I can tell you.


----------



## carlsjr

marissk said:


> I had to do some jiggling as the link you provided didn't work, but I looked up item number 120955979419 on ebay.ph and the bag you mention displayed.
> 
> The seller didn't list many photos and they are all stock photos taken from elsewhere. The usual problem with have with items sold in the Philippines is that they may not be first quality. Yes, the photo is of a kate spade Melinda bag, but that's all I can say. On bags shipped to America, the handles are never wrapped in plastic; they are hand wrapped in paper. That may be another sign it's not first quality. But the seller has excellent feedback, so you may be OK.The seller does not take returns.
> 
> Unfortunately, that's all I can tell you.



Thank you for your reply, much appreciated. Those are my observations, too. I asked for some more pictures and here they are:


----------



## carlsjr

marissk said:


> I had to do some jiggling as the link you provided didn't work, but I looked up item number 120955979419 on ebay.ph and the bag you mention displayed.
> 
> The seller didn't list many photos and they are all stock photos taken from elsewhere. The usual problem with have with items sold in the Philippines is that they may not be first quality. Yes, the photo is of a kate spade Melinda bag, but that's all I can say. On bags shipped to America, the handles are never wrapped in plastic; they are hand wrapped in paper. That may be another sign it's not first quality. But the seller has excellent feedback, so you may be OK.The seller does not take returns.
> 
> Unfortunately, that's all I can tell you.


seller said it is made in china.. 

I appreciate you taking time to help me look into this. I'm a first timer here and it feels good to get a reply from someone who knows a lot more than I do when it comes to bags. =)


----------



## marissk

carlsjr said:


> Thank you for your reply, much appreciated. Those are my observations, too. I asked for some more pictures and here they are:


All the indications are that it's exactly correct. Embossed hardware is correct, the lining with the spade is correct, the leather is correct. And it should be made in China, as just about everything made by kate spade is made in China these days.

The quality looks good, and there isn't any question it's authentic. It's up to you...


----------



## marissk

carlsjr said:


> seller said it is made in china..
> 
> I appreciate you taking time to help me look into this. I'm a first timer here and it feels good to get a reply from someone who knows a lot more than I do when it comes to bags. =)


Dawn and I try to do our best to help out without the need for a lot of regulations. Other forums, because of the volume and the need for tons of photos to authenciate, are more rigid (and they need to be). We're glad to help out around here, and if there's ever a need for more kate spade help, we're here for you!


----------



## ladylucas94

It's real !


----------



## momdee

marissk said:


> Momdee, it's the Cobble Hill Leslie. Comes in two sizes...Leslie and little Leslier. I love this bag!!


Thanks


----------



## violetnutz

Could you please authenticate this Kate Spade wallet? Thanks!

fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/204753_10151249816811427_102198499_o.jpg
fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/335771_10151249817146427_408026928_o.jpg
fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/133955_10151249817486427_713834134_o.jpg


----------



## marissk

violetnutz said:


> Could you please authenticate this Kate Spade wallet? Thanks!
> 
> fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/204753_10151249816811427_102198499_o.jpg
> fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/335771_10151249817146427_408026928_o.jpg
> fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/133955_10151249817486427_713834134_o.jpg


The wallet in the photos appears to be authentic.


----------



## redskynight

Does this bag look ok? I'm not at all familiar with this brand but this bag looks really cute.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Authentic!!!



redskynight said:


> Does this bag look ok? I'm not at all familiar with this brand but this bag looks really cute.


----------



## carlsjr

marissk said:


> All the indications are that it's exactly correct. Embossed hardware is correct, the lining with the spade is correct, the leather is correct. And it should be made in China, as just about everything made by kate spade is made in China these days.
> 
> The quality looks good, and there isn't any question it's authentic. It's up to you...



Thank you so much for all the responses..  It's good to know there's a site like this to help others who aren't sure of the quality of the bags they're buying.

=) Take care you guys!!


----------



## carlsjr

marissk said:


> Dawn and I try to do our best to help out without the need for a lot of regulations. Other forums, because of the volume and the need for tons of photos to authenciate, are more rigid (and they need to be). We're glad to help out around here, and if there's ever a need for more kate spade help, we're here for you!


That's lovely! =D Thank you very much, indeed! =)


----------



## DTTV

Name: Gold Coast Maryanne Tote

I saw this bag at a consignment shop. Very interested in buying it but would like to get it authenticated by Kate Spade experts please. Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## marissk

DTTV said:


> Name: Gold Coast Maryanne Tote
> 
> I saw this bag at a consignment shop. Very interested in buying it but would like to get it authenticated by Kate Spade experts please. Thank you so much for your time.


It's authentic...and highly coveted!


----------



## CluelessInWA

Please authenticate this Kate Spade handbag 


Title:  Kate Spade Black with Pastel Polka Dots Handbag

Seller:  Jenniferprotas

Auction Link: http://www.listia.com/auction/6405820-kate-spade-black-with-pastel-polka-dots 

Auction Link: http://www.listia.com/auction/6407785-kate-spade-denim-purse

Thanks in advance


----------



## marissk

CluelessInWA said:


> Please authenticate this Kate Spade handbag
> 
> 
> Title:  Kate Spade Black with Pastel Polka Dots Handbag
> 
> Seller:  Jenniferprotas
> 
> Auction Link: http://www.listia.com/auction/6405820-kate-spade-black-with-pastel-polka-dots
> 
> Thanks in advance


It's a complete fake...no doubt about it. EVERY bag you see with that silly bow stuck to the handle is counterfeit.


----------



## CluelessInWA

marissk said:


> It's a complete fake...no doubt about it. EVERY bag you see with that silly bow stuck to the handle is counterfeit.


Can you look at the other one? I added it to the original post ( I though I did   #2758 please 

www.listia.com/auction/6407785-kate-spade-denim-purse


----------



## marissk

CluelessInWA said:


> Can you look at the other one? I added it to the original post ( I though I did   #2758 please
> 
> www.listia.com/auction/6407785-kate-spade-denim-purse


Also counterfeit.


----------



## Pinkcowsrawk

Found this at goodwill but after reading up on the L4C-9956 I see alot of them are fake...can you verify please. Thx!


----------



## marissk

Pinkcowsrawk said:


> Found this at goodwill but after reading up on the L4C-9956 I see alot of them are fake...can you verify please. Thx!


First, welcome to tPF. Second, you didn't post a photo. Third, this is the kate spade forum, not Coach.


----------



## dawg1

Looking to buy a wallet.  Is this one authentic or doubts?  Thanks.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...T-/280998643087?pt=Wallet&hash=item416cd3058f


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Authentic!!! 



dawg1 said:


> Looking to buy a wallet. Is this one authentic or doubts? Thanks.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...T-/280998643087?pt=Wallet&hash=item416cd3058f


----------



## marissk

dawg1 said:


> Looking to buy a wallet.  Is this one authentic or doubts?  Thanks.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...T-/280998643087?pt=Wallet&hash=item416cd3058f


That's authentic! I love the "Neda" style...so versatile. And this one is a great price.


----------



## Jynxgirl

I would like a third opinion as someone else told me prior to me purchasing, it was a fake but the person guaranteed that it was real  in an email exchange prior to me paying. I got this and it looks horrible. 

Here is the listing. http://www.ebay.com/itm/170910012972?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

There is no tag in the purse and the wallet has the inside metal where the button goes in marked with VICTORY around the metal circle. Also there is no tag inside.  First time having to deal with ebay and sending something back because it is fake, hope it isn't too big a pain. If you guys need any additional pictures, I can take some.


----------



## marissk

Jynxgirl said:


> I would like a third opinion as someone else told me prior to me purchasing, it was a fake but the person guaranteed that it was real  in an email exchange prior to me paying. I got this and it looks horrible.
> 
> Here is the listing. http://www.ebay.com/itm/170910012972?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> There is no tag in the purse and the wallet has the inside metal where the button goes in marked with VICTORY around the metal circle. Also there is no tag inside.  First time having to deal with ebay and sending something back because it is fake, hope it isn't too big a pain. If you guys need any additional pictures, I can take some.


I have no doubt that the wallet is counterfeit. The label on the bag appears correct, but I'd like to see more photos of the bag, including any inside labels and the zipper. 

The wallet, however, is fake.


----------



## Jynxgirl

There is no inside label, on the bag. I can take a pic of the zipper though.  is a black generic looking zipper with ykk on the tab. I will get a pic in a few minutes. Thank you!!!


----------



## gordomom

Hi ladies,

Is anyone familiar with KS hair clips?  I purchased some items from Poshmark including this hair clip.  I didn't pay attention to it having yellow "stones" so I'll probably get rid of it, but wanted to make sure it's authentic first.

Photos taken by me.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jynxgirl

Additional pictures. 

http://imageshack.us/a/img547/2453/img2012101700692.jpg 

http://imageshack.us/a/img607/6118/img2012101700691.jpg 

http://imageshack.us/a/img651/2763/img2012101700690.jpghttp://images 

Thanks again.


----------



## marcob

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
> Thanks!



please help with this bag..Kate Spade


----------



## Bratty1919

I just got these in the mail. The Prada is real, but I have no idea about the Kate 
Spade. Thanks in Advance!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Bag-A...mT6XqZvy633tbbhMuCRwiME=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yes, the kate spade is authentic. 



Bratty1919 said:


> I just got these in the mail. The Prada is real, but I have no idea about the Kate
> Spade. Thanks in Advance!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Bag-A...mT6XqZvy633tbbhMuCRwiME=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

We need pictures or an item number or a link or something. 




marcob said:


> please help with this bag..Kate Spade


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

The purse looks good to me, but I agree with Marissk that the wallet is fake. 



Jynxgirl said:


> Additional pictures.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img547/2453/img2012101700692.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img607/6118/img2012101700691.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img651/2763/img2012101700690.jpghttp://images
> 
> Thanks again.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I'm thinking this is counterfeit. Seems like the "New York" should be all caps like on all of her other items. 



gordomom said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Is anyone familiar with KS hair clips? I purchased some items from Poshmark including this hair clip. I didn't pay attention to it having yellow "stones" so I'll probably get rid of it, but wanted to make sure it's authentic first.
> 
> Photos taken by me.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## marcob

marcob said:
			
		

> please help with this bag..kate spade


----------



## gordomom

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I'm thinking this is counterfeit. Seems like the "New York" should be all caps like on all of her other items.



Oh you're right (as always)!  I totally didn't notice that!!  Bummed, but I do appreciate your help!! :cry:


----------



## marissk

Jynxgirl said:


> Additional pictures.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img547/2453/img2012101700692.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img607/6118/img2012101700691.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img651/2763/img2012101700690.jpghttp://images
> 
> Thanks again.


Oh, yeah...that's authentic! There was a VERY short time when kate spaded used monogram snaps in the tabs, but no one has ever copied that. The bag is the real deal.


----------



## marissk

marcob said:


> View attachment 1916594
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1916595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1916596
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1916597
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1916598


Counterfeit. This is a copy of the Monoco stripe, but it's a complete fake.


----------



## marcob

marissk said:


> Counterfeit. This is a copy of the Monoco stripe, but it's a complete fake.


/Users/marco/Desktop/603424928_tp[1].jpg

what about this..


----------



## marcob

[quote="

what about this..[/quote]


----------



## marissk

marcob said:


> View attachment 1916703


I can't see thee label well enough, but at first glance, it looks like another Monaco stripe fake. Can you post a clear close up of the label?? I don't believe the Monaco stripe was made in a messenger bag.


----------



## JenniTallari

Hello,

Can you please authenticate this nylon Lindenwood bag.? I wish I would have discovered your site before purchasing. I have a sinking feeling that I purchased a fake  Thanks!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...033?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19cf928b51


----------



## marissk

JenniTallari said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this nylon Lindenwood bag.? I wish I would have discovered your site before purchasing. I have a sinking feeling that I purchased a fake  Thanks!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...033?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19cf928b51


Nah, not to worry!! You got an authentic bag!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Both of those are counterfeit Monaco Stripes. 



marcob said:


> View attachment 1916703


----------



## JenniTallari

marissk said:


> Nah, not to worry!! You got an authentic bag!



Thanks so much!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

xx


----------



## xcupcakex

Did kate spade make any bags like this one? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-DARK-POWDER-PINK-NYLON-BOX-SQUARE-ZIP-TOP-TOTE-PURSE-BAG-HANDBAG-/290770734072


----------



## marissk

xcupcakex said:


> Did kate spade make any bags like this one?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-DARK-POWDER-PINK-NYLON-BOX-SQUARE-ZIP-TOP-TOTE-PURSE-BAG-HANDBAG-/290770734072


Yes, that is authentic.


----------



## xcupcakex

marissk said:


> Yes, that is authentic.



Thank you! I found a bag like this at my local thrift store.


----------



## cheesebaby

hello there,
Just brought a new KS purse offline . can help me to authentics it? thanks in advance .


----------



## marissk

That is authentic. The square emblem on the front is the latest style from kate spade.


----------



## cheesebaby

marissk said:
			
		

> That is authentic. The square emblem on the front is the latest style from kate spade.



Marissa , thank you so much . Is a cute little purse but seen like too small to be waistlet for me .


----------



## Lisalovel

Hi Kate Spade experts,

Can you help to authenticate these bags that I have just purchased?

1. http://www.ebay.com/itm/290785493866?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

2. http://www.ebay.com/itm/121004003657?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

3. http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-KATE-SP...me7QaKwBsGzZCVf+jCEWDbA=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

All are authentic. 




Lisalovel said:


> Hi Kate Spade experts,
> 
> Can you help to authenticate these bags that I have just purchased?
> 
> 1. http://www.ebay.com/itm/290785493866?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> 2. http://www.ebay.com/itm/121004003657?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> 3. http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-KATE-SP...me7QaKwBsGzZCVf+jCEWDbA=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lisalovel

dawnsfinallywed said:


> All are authentic.



Thanks very much


----------



## ReBaggin

This bag is great, but I'd like reassurance that it's an authentic bag. Thanks. 
https://picasaweb.google.com/100909945771272914679/JanesOctoberKateSpade#5804497473423538658
https://picasaweb.google.com/100909945771272914679/JanesOctoberKateSpade#5804497470350345074
https://picasaweb.google.com/100909945771272914679/JanesOctoberKateSpade#5804497471013230882
https://picasaweb.google.com/100909945771272914679/JanesOctoberKateSpade#5804497478082939938
https://picasaweb.google.com/100909945771272914679/JanesOctoberKateSpade#5804497477256977858
https://picasaweb.google.com/100909945771272914679/JanesOctoberKateSpade#5804497479218551826
https://picasaweb.google.com/100909945771272914679/JanesOctoberKateSpade#5804497486742937810

Thanks in advance for your sharing your expertise!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yes, it is authentic. 




ReBaggin said:


> This bag is great, but I'd like reassurance that it's an authentic bag. Thanks.
> https://picasaweb.google.com/100909945771272914679/JanesOctoberKateSpade#5804497473423538658
> https://picasaweb.google.com/100909945771272914679/JanesOctoberKateSpade#5804497470350345074
> https://picasaweb.google.com/100909945771272914679/JanesOctoberKateSpade#5804497471013230882
> https://picasaweb.google.com/100909945771272914679/JanesOctoberKateSpade#5804497478082939938
> https://picasaweb.google.com/100909945771272914679/JanesOctoberKateSpade#5804497477256977858
> https://picasaweb.google.com/100909945771272914679/JanesOctoberKateSpade#5804497479218551826
> https://picasaweb.google.com/100909945771272914679/JanesOctoberKateSpade#5804497486742937810
> 
> Thanks in advance for your sharing your expertise!


----------



## Chris99

Hello sisters,

Could someone kindly autheticate this Cobble Hill for me please!

THank you so much

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...241&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=4&sd=321012526850&


----------



## marissk

Chris99 said:


> Hello sisters,
> 
> Could someone kindly autheticate this Cobble Hill for me please!
> 
> THank you so much
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...241&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=4&sd=321012526850&


It's authentic. Note, though, that the listing says the clip-on shoulder strap is missing. That could be the reason for the low price.


----------



## ReBaggin

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes, it is authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## nadjita

Please help me with this vintage chanel medallion bag. The seller is claiming she got it from a thrift shop. 

Thanks


----------



## marissk

You're on the Kate Spade page. You need to repost on the Chanel page and follow the rules listed in post #1 on the Authenticate this Chanel forum. We don't know squat about Chanel here.


----------



## rivegauche7

Hi guys, is someone able to authenticate this Kate Spade for me please? Its the Maeda Wellesley. Im just not sure because i see the same bag in Gulabi Pink color, and this one says its Fiesta Rose color. Thanks alot.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Kate-Sp...683?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c69783173


----------



## marissk

rivegauche7 said:


> Hi guys, is someone able to authenticate this Kate Spade for me please? Its the Maeda Wellesley. Im just not sure because i see the same bag in Gulabi Pink color, and this one says its Fiesta Rose color. Thanks alot.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Kate-Sp...683?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c69783173


The color sure looks like Gulabi Pink to me. Perhaps the kate spade folks decided that name was too much and newer tags had a different name. You could ask the seller. But, thankfully, counterfeiters have left the Wellesley line alone and it is indeed authentic. 

The Wellesley line is featured in the kate spade outlet stores. If you want to double check on the name of the color, you could give a call to a store near you. They can check for stock on the item as well. They will ship it for $5...which is a deal.


----------



## rivegauche7

marissk said:


> The color sure looks like Gulabi Pink to me. Perhaps the kate spade folks decided that name was too much and newer tags had a different name. You could ask the seller. But, thankfully, counterfeiters have left the Wellesley line alone and it is indeed authentic.
> 
> The Wellesley line is featured in the kate spade outlet stores. If you want to double check on the name of the color, you could give a call to a store near you. They can check for stock on the item as well. They will ship it for $5...which is a deal.


Thanks so much Marissk,...gosh you really know your Kate Spade, you're a lifesaver!


----------



## Morisa

marissk said:


> The color sure looks like Gulabi Pink to me. Perhaps the kate spade folks decided that name was too much and newer tags had a different name. You could ask the seller. But, thankfully, counterfeiters have left the Wellesley line alone and it is indeed authentic.
> 
> The Wellesley line is featured in the kate spade outlet stores. If you want to double check on the name of the color, you could give a call to a store near you. They can check for stock on the item as well. They will ship it for $5...which is a deal.



I'm pretty sure they re-named this season's "pink" -- Even the Wellesley Kingston for sale via KS's website has the pink as "Fiesta Rose" http://www.katespade.com/wellesley-...l?dwvar_WKRU1614_color=693&start=35&cgid=sale

I have some clothing in gulabi pink -- it's a little bit darker I think.  But very close to Fiesta Rose.


----------



## rivegauche7

Morisa said:


> I'm pretty sure they re-named this season's "pink" -- Even the Wellesley Kingston for sale via KS's website has the pink as "Fiesta Rose" http://www.katespade.com/wellesley-...l?dwvar_WKRU1614_color=693&start=35&cgid=sale
> 
> I have some clothing in gulabi pink -- it's a little bit darker I think.  But very close to Fiesta Rose.


Thanks alot for clarifying Morisa


----------



## southernmomma

I am in LOVE with this bag and just want to take the sellers advise and have it checked out.

Can someone take a look for me please and let me know what you think.  Thank you so much!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Kate-Sp...290?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1e76653a


----------



## longlong

Hi, is this authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290630834947?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## marissk

southernmomma said:


> I am in LOVE with this bag and just want to take the sellers advise and have it checked out.
> 
> Can someone take a look for me please and let me know what you think.  Thank you so much!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Kate-Sp...290?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1e76653a


Yes, this is authentic. I love this bag!


----------



## marissk

longlong said:


> Hi, is this authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290630834947?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


This is also authentic.


----------



## marissk

rivegauche7 said:


> Thanks alot for clarifying Morisa


I just noticed that...and I saw an extra 25% off coupon!! Use code NOV12SALE, which expires 11/5 at midnight. That brings this bag down to $156.75 and free shipping. Can't beat that!!


----------



## sanzo_reload

Anybody know if this is authentic?

http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/261122999046?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

The seller doesn't mention which collection this bag is from, so I'm not sure how to authenticate this one. Help please? =)


----------



## longlong

marissk said:


> This is also authentic.


Thanks very much!



How about these?

1.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N...T-/320965902650?pt=Wallet&hash=item4abb0f013a

2. http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Kate-Sp...pt=US_Women_s_Accessories&hash=item51a3810df6

3. http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=..._98ddfe578aa297537e68a90ce73eae36#description


----------



## marissk

sanzo_reload said:


> Anybody know if this is authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/261122999046?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> The seller doesn't mention which collection this bag is from, so I'm not sure how to authenticate this one. Help please? =)


It's authentic. I can't remember the collection, but it's very recent.


----------



## marissk

longlong said:


> Thanks very much!
> 
> 
> 
> How about these?
> 
> 1.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N...T-/320965902650?pt=Wallet&hash=item4abb0f013a
> 
> 2. http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Kate-Sp...pt=US_Women_s_Accessories&hash=item51a3810df6
> 
> 3. http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=..._98ddfe578aa297537e68a90ce73eae36#description


The first two are absolutely authentic. As for the third link to the Chinese site, I cannot say they are authentic. Most of these sites in China deal with counterfeits.


----------



## sanzo_reload

marissk said:


> It's authentic. I can't remember the collection, but it's very recent.


 
Cool. Thanks!


----------



## southernmomma

loving both of these and just want to make sure they are the real deal.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kade-Spade-...942?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abe0fc326

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...921?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b58f10f9



Thanks so much!


----------



## southernmomma

sorry.....heres one more.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/398-NEW-NWT...=KtqFVvTYQ9+C38BXh7ySSr3v/zU=&orig_cvip=true&


----------



## marissk

southernmomma said:


> sorry.....heres one more.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/398-NEW-NWT...=KtqFVvTYQ9+C38BXh7ySSr3v/zU=&orig_cvip=true&


Hi...all three are authentic.


----------



## southernmomma

thank you!!


----------



## southernmomma

can you tell me if these are the real thing?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...806?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2577712d3e

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...776?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5aeb3b3d88

Thanks so much!  Y'all are life savers!


----------



## marissk

southernmomma said:


> can you tell me if these are the real thing?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...806?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2577712d3e
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...776?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5aeb3b3d88
> 
> Thanks so much!  Y'all are life savers!


Both are authentic.


----------



## longlong

Pls authenticate this for me, thanks ya~
anyone buy fr this website before?
http://www.kateoutlet.com/hippo-coin-purse-p-457.html
http://www.kateoutlet.com/a-true-gold-fish-p-455.html
http://www.kateoutlet.com/2012-kate-spade-pxru3342-the-owl-evening-p-477.html
http://www.kateoutlet.com/2012-kate-spade-spring-pxru3419-high-falls-scout-p-27.html


----------



## marissk

longlong said:


> Pls authenticate this for me, thanks ya~
> anyone buy fr this website before?
> http://www.kateoutlet.com/hippo-coin-purse-p-457.html
> http://www.kateoutlet.com/a-true-gold-fish-p-455.html
> http://www.kateoutlet.com/2012-kate-spade-pxru3342-the-owl-evening-p-477.html
> http://www.kateoutlet.com/2012-kate-spade-spring-pxru3419-high-falls-scout-p-27.html


Absolutely counterfeit. That site is selling only counterfeits.


----------



## paepaega

I've got this dress at amazing price. However, when I got home, something is not right (such as neck pattern. )


----------



## drraz

I bought a purse last spring on eBay from this seller. It was the Classic Victoria cross-body. I didn't start using it until July, and after 2 or 3 months of use, it pretty much fell apart. The strap has been shredding / falling apart for a while, and last week the strap came off completely. 

It came with all relevant documentation, bag and tags. I am only now doubting it's authenticity bc I've never had a KSNY purse fail on me so soon! 

Any way to find out where this style of KSNY bag was originally sold and when? I found it on buy.com but no where else so far. 

And do you think I have any recourse to get it repaired / replaced by KSNY? Or it is totally bogus, & I was had? 

Thanks!


----------



## drraz

BeenBurned said:


> I hope I'm not stepping on toes, but that site is KS's own site:
> 
> *....
> The listings on that site are clearly authentic.*





I'm new at the bag authentication thing but from an internet standpoint, that looks fraudulent to me. You can put down any address you like when you register the domain name. And look at the logo. I do corporate design & branding, and no self-respecting company would use a dirty, low-res version of their own logo on any of their websites. Plus, look at the 'about us' page and 'contact us' page. The site isn't even finished being built. 

I'd be interested to know if anyone else is familiar with that site and can speak to its authenticity? 

:wondering


----------



## modattitudcult

Kindly assist in authenticating this -  bought it - hope it is a real deal....many many thanks in advance 
http://aijaa.com/vApb8T
http://aijaa.com/In7EcM
http://aijaa.com/H0NS7Z
http://aijaa.com/GB3hlx
http://aijaa.com/g6lfCm
http://aijaa.com/SArkMt
http://aijaa.com/HA975f
http://aijaa.com/SHb7OA


----------



## marissk

drraz said:


> I'm new at the bag authentication thing but from an internet standpoint, that looks fraudulent to me. You can put down any address you like when you register the domain name. And look at the logo. I do corporate design & branding, and no self-respecting company would use a dirty, low-res version of their own logo on any of their websites. Plus, look at the 'about us' page and 'contact us' page. The site isn't even finished being built.
> 
> I'd be interested to know if anyone else is familiar with that site and can speak to its authenticity?
> 
> :wondering


Upon further investigation by BeenBurned and by me, this site is NOT authentic, and is not owned by Kate Spade in any manner. The items sold are no doubt counterfeit. BeenBurned has confirmed this, as have I. kateoutlet.com is a counterfeit site.


----------



## marissk

modattitudcult said:


> Kindly assist in authenticating this -  bought it - hope it is a real deal....many many thanks in advance
> http://aijaa.com/vApb8T
> http://aijaa.com/In7EcM
> http://aijaa.com/H0NS7Z
> http://aijaa.com/GB3hlx
> http://aijaa.com/g6lfCm
> http://aijaa.com/SArkMt
> http://aijaa.com/HA975f
> http://aijaa.com/SHb7OA


That is authentic...it's a Stevie dot Noel nylon bag.


----------



## marissk

drraz said:


> I bought a purse last spring on eBay from this seller. It was the Classic Victoria cross-body. I didn't start using it until July, and after 2 or 3 months of use, it pretty much fell apart. The strap has been shredding / falling apart for a while, and last week the strap came off completely.
> 
> It came with all relevant documentation, bag and tags. I am only now doubting it's authenticity bc I've never had a KSNY purse fail on me so soon!
> 
> Any way to find out where this style of KSNY bag was originally sold and when? I found it on buy.com but no where else so far.
> 
> And do you think I have any recourse to get it repaired / replaced by KSNY? Or it is totally bogus, & I was had?
> 
> Thanks!


It is authentic. I'd contact kate spade customer service to address the quality issues.


----------



## modattitudcult

marissk said:


> That is authentic...it's a Stevie dot Noel nylon bag.



Thanks for ur time & effort. bought it from a seller (during a private & not eBay) - material is jacquard(I think).many many thanks


----------



## drraz

marissk said:


> Upon further investigation by BeenBurned and by me, this site is NOT authentic, and is not owned by Kate Spade in any manner. The items sold are no doubt counterfeit. BeenBurned has confirmed this, as have I. kateoutlet.com is a counterfeit site.



Anyone know how to contact KSNY's legal team or report the fraud? Scammers suck.


----------



## drraz

marissk said:


> It is authentic. I'd contact kate spade customer service to address the quality issues.



Thanks. It looked authentic to me. I am just surprised at the quality failure. I guess I have to make the hike up to the Kate Spade store. Grrr...


----------



## heyvictoria

Item name: Kate Spade Cosmetic Multi Purpose Bag Handbag Small Natalie Fire Engine Red New
Item no.: 110918016084
Seller: gogeno
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/11091801...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_564wt_952

Please help authenticate this! Thanks!!


----------



## marissk

heyvictoria said:


> Item name: Kate Spade Cosmetic Multi Purpose Bag Handbag Small Natalie Fire Engine Red New
> Item no.: 110918016084
> Seller: gogeno
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/11091801...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_564wt_952
> 
> Please help authenticate this! Thanks!!


It's authentic. I have this little bag and it holds a ton of stuff.


----------



## marissk

paepaega said:


> I've got this dress at amazing price. However, when I got home, something is not right (such as neck pattern. )


It's still listed on the katespade.com sale page and the neckline looks the same to me. I'm not good at authenticating clothing, but perhaps you can compare your dress to the one on Kate's website.


----------



## balmer79

Hi everyone!
My friend came upon this bag at a thrift store and bought it since she knew the brand. We are wondering if it is real? I know nothing about Kate Spade bags, the styles and authenticity, I was hoping to find some helpers.... I think it might have been a bridesmaid bag? It still had pictures of newlyweds in it and a professional link to access photos of a wedding. The care card also was in the pocket. Not sure how it all ended up in a store like that but oh well!

The fabric feels like nylon and the interior is fabric, and around the pocket is patent leather trim. It seems to be good quality, nice and crisp (not hard and cheap). Also not pictured, is 4 pins/feet kinda rounded. I can take pics if necessary as well.

I see its called Seraphine Bow...
thanks in advance for the help!

PS sorry for the laser eyed doggie pictured.

PPS after looking everywhere im pretty sure its the real deal , just looking for a confirmation.


----------



## marissk

balmer79 said:


> Hi everyone!
> My friend came upon this bag at a thrift store and bought it since she knew the brand. We are wondering if it is real? I know nothing about Kate Spade bags, the styles and authenticity, I was hoping to find some helpers.... I think it might have been a bridesmaid bag? It still had pictures of newlyweds in it and a professional link to access photos of a wedding. The care card also was in the pocket. Not sure how it all ended up in a store like that but oh well!
> 
> The fabric feels like nylon and the interior is fabric, and around the pocket is patent leather trim. It seems to be good quality, nice and crisp (not hard and cheap). Also not pictured, is 4 pins/feet kinda rounded. I can take pics if necessary as well.
> 
> I see its called Seraphine Bow...
> thanks in advance for the help!
> 
> PS sorry for the laser eyed doggie pictured.
> 
> PPS after looking everywhere im pretty sure its the real deal , just looking for a confirmation.


Yes, it's the real thing. I believe it to be last season, so relatively new. And I believe it's called a 'Seraphina', but I could be wrong. Either way, it's an authentic bag.


----------



## balmer79

marissk said:


> Yes, it's the real thing. I believe it to be last season, so relatively new. And I believe it's called a 'Seraphina', but I could be wrong. Either way, it's an authentic bag.



Thank you dear!
Im always intrigued when people get rid of such nice bags, in an almost new condition. I wonder whats the full story behind it.

Anyways, thanks a lot!


----------



## longlong

Pls authenticate this Kate Spade purse ~ thank you very much~~


----------



## marissk

It's authentic; most of these came from the ks outlet stores, so they are reliably authentic. Too cute, too!


----------



## fishbling

I want this bag a badly but no more at official site, so no choice but to buy on eBay, but not sure whether this is real or fake, please help me authenticate this two, thanks a lot. Sisters~
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-KATE-SP...994?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337dd69532
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Kate-Sp...282?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccc99cce2


----------



## Morisa

fishbling said:


> I want this bag a badly but no more at official site, so no choice but to buy on eBay, but not sure whether this is real or fake, please help me authenticate this two, thanks a lot. Sisters~
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-KATE-SP...994?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337dd69532
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Kate-Sp...282?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccc99cce2



Both look authentic to me.  If you are worried about authenticity, you can buy from Piperlime, which still has it in stock: http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/pro...ggpb1r&kwid=1&ap=7&sem=true&pcrid=25250483370

If you check the deals & steals subforum, there is a piperlime coupon code thread where you can find out about 20% off coupons as well.


----------



## Princessze

Hi dear... saw this bag in this website. Would like to know if they're selling authentic or counterfeit bag?
Thanks.

http://www.katespadefactoryoutlet.net/kate-spade-backstage-suze-light-green-p-158.html


----------



## longlong

marissk said:


> It's authentic; most of these came from the ks outlet stores, so they are reliably authentic. Too cute, too!


Thank you marissk~

How about this purse coin? Got it from a flea market without tag.


----------



## marissk

Princessze said:


> Hi dear... saw this bag in this website. Would like to know if they're selling authentic or counterfeit bag?
> Thanks.
> 
> http://www.katespadefactoryoutlet.net/kate-spade-backstage-suze-light-green-p-158.html


We've been over this site earlier this month; this 100% counterfeit and NOT affiliated with kate spade in any way.


----------



## marissk

longlong said:


> Thank you marissk~
> 
> How about this purse coin? Got it from a flea market without tag.


Authentic.


----------



## Ultimateshopper

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121025086558

Real?? TIA


----------



## marissk

Ultimateshopper said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121025086558
> 
> Real?? TIA


Yes, it's authentic.


----------



## Ultimateshopper

marissk said:


> Yes, it's authentic.



thank you.


----------



## Princessze

marissk said:


> We've been over this site earlier this month; this 100% counterfeit and NOT affiliated with kate spade in any way.



Okay.. Thank you.. But kinda sad cause unable to find this purse anymore.. Any suggestion where to get it?


----------



## nevrjstordinary

Need help authenticating this. Thank you! http://www.ebay.com/itm/271108039999?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## marissk

nevrjstordinary said:


> Need help authenticating this. Thank you! http://www.ebay.com/itm/271108039999?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


It's authentic, and given that it was made in Italy, an older bag. The color is pretty and that Italian leather will last a life fime.


----------



## nevrjstordinary

marissk said:


> It's authentic, and given that it was made in Italy, an older bag. The color is pretty and that Italian leather will last a life fime.



Thank you Marissk!


----------



## longlong

marissk said:


> Authentic.



Thanks Marissk! 

Just received this bag from eBay. Looks good?


----------



## marissk

longlong said:


> Thanks Marissk!
> 
> Just received this bag from eBay. Looks good?


Sure does! It's authentic. You're picking some nice things!


----------



## fishbling

Morisa said:


> Both look authentic to me.  If you are worried about authenticity, you can buy from Piperlime, which still has it in stock: http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/pro...ggpb1r&kwid=1&ap=7&sem=true&pcrid=25250483370
> 
> If you check the deals & steals subforum, there is a piperlime coupon code thread where you can find out about 20% off coupons as well.


Thanks a lot~


----------



## Morisa

Princessze said:


> Okay.. Thank you.. But kinda sad cause unable to find this purse anymore.. Any suggestion where to get it?



The backstage suze is available right now for $85 via the KS cyber Monday sale: http://www.katespade.com/designer-h..._PXRU3466_color=767&start=34&cgid=sample-sale


----------



## Princessze

Hi dear, I can't open the link..


----------



## Morisa

Princessze said:


> Hi dear, I can't open the link..



Looks like it's sold out, which is why the link doesn't work anymore.  

Here's the link to the regular sample sale, maybe you'll be able to find something you like: http://www.katespade.com/sample-sale/sample-sale,default,sc.html


----------



## Princessze

Morisa said:


> Looks like it's sold out, which is why the link doesn't work anymore.
> 
> Here's the link to the regular sample sale, maybe you'll be able to find something you like: http://www.katespade.com/sample-sale/sample-sale,default,sc.html



Oh no! I missed again~ :'(


----------



## Princessze

Hi dear, pls hv a look at this.. is it authentic?
http://www.hermeser.lnwshop.com/product/465/kate-spade-backstage-suze-neon-yellow-green-clutch-120


----------



## cavyart

Hi These KS shoes have been sitting on the shoe rack at a nearby thrift store for almost a week  so today I quickly took some pictures and hopefully someone can determine whether they are authentic or not. I will be able to go back first thing tomorrow and get them.  Hopefully they are still there. and yes the price on them is only 5 bucks.  TIA!


----------



## cavyart

Does anybody even bother with the authentication of Kate Spade items or what?


----------



## marissk

Sorry...been sick.

I've never seen kate spade shoes being counterfeit. These appear to be authentic.


----------



## Morisa

cavyart said:


> Does anybody even bother with the authentication of Kate Spade items or what?



There are some of us who help authenticate, but we're typically more familiar with her bags/wallets, and not shoes.  Sorry.  

In any event, as *marissak* has said, we're not aware of any instances of fake KS shoes.


----------



## gordomom

Hey ladies, just picked this up and thought I'd check for opinions...thanks in advance!! 

Sorry for the overall photo quality.  My phone is malfunctioning.


----------



## meliko

Hi, I just won this item - http://www.ebay.com/itm/LARGE-KATE-...&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l25573

Can someone authenticate it? I'm worried now because I just realized Gilt is selling the same one with, but the label on it is different (has a little spade symbol). Here's gilt's: http://www.gilt.com/look/?s_id=a507...6fddad61350bf1d98175386f89bee75dd_0_169341600


----------



## Morisa

meliko said:


> Hi, I just won this item - http://www.ebay.com/itm/LARGE-KATE-...&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l25573
> 
> Can someone authenticate it? I'm worried now because I just realized Gilt is selling the same one with, but the label on it is different (has a little spade symbol). Here's gilt's: http://www.gilt.com/look/?s_id=a507...6fddad61350bf1d98175386f89bee75dd_0_169341600



It's authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

This seems to be authentic to me! 



Princessze said:


> Hi dear, pls hv a look at this.. is it authentic?
> http://www.hermeser.lnwshop.com/product/465/kate-spade-backstage-suze-neon-yellow-green-clutch-120


----------



## meliko

Morisa said:


> It's authentic.



ah thanks, but then why do they have different labels on the same style?


----------



## Morisa

meliko said:


> ah thanks, but then why do they have different labels on the same style?



It could be an updated version of the bag.  KS did not start using the open spade logo until the last year or so, I believe.


----------



## Princessze

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This seems to be authentic to me!



Thanks a lot. I finally manage to find wat I want!


----------



## dorothygail101

my friend bought this at goodwill last weekend, and i was trying to help her authenticate it, any help is appreciated, thanks in advance


----------



## luluxh

Is this dress authentic? http://www.ebay.com/itm/2012-NEW-39...861&pid=100015&prg=1085&rk=1&sd=300782877142&

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Morisa

luluxh said:


> Is this dress authentic? http://www.ebay.com/itm/2012-NEW-39...861&pid=100015&prg=1085&rk=1&sd=300782877142&
> 
> Thanks for the help!



looks authentic to me


----------



## gordomom

gordomom said:
			
		

> Hey ladies, just picked this up and thought I'd check for opinions...thanks in advance!!
> 
> Sorry for the overall photo quality.  My phone is malfunctioning.



Hi there, just checking back to see if anyone has an opinion on this one.  Thanks!!


----------



## BeenBurned

gordomom said:


> Hey ladies, just picked this up and thought I'd check for opinions...thanks in advance!!
> 
> Sorry for the overall photo quality.  My phone is malfunctioning.



Not a KS expert but based on my knowledge, I think it looks good.

Please wait for Dawn and/or Marissk.


----------



## gordomom

BeenBurned said:
			
		

> Not a KS expert but based on my knowledge, I think it looks good.
> 
> Please wait for Dawn and/or Marissk.



Ok thanks BB!!  I agree with you too, but wanted a sanity check.  No worries - we can't expect you to be an expert in all of our faves!!  It's amazing what you do and I definitely appreciate your "opinion"


----------



## mxw

Recently got a Kate Spade wallet for pretty cheap on ebay. Looks pretty real and feels real when I got it, but the care card is a little off. Some of the text isn't centered. I know I might be coming off as a bit picky but ever since I realized that 99% of bags on ebay are fake, I started to wonder about my purchase. Is this normal, or a clear sign of a fake card?


----------



## luluxh

Morisa said:


> looks authentic to me


Thanks!

I was just a little hesitant in buying one right away because there's no tags.


----------



## Morisa

mxw said:


> Recently got a Kate Spade wallet for pretty cheap on ebay. Looks pretty real and feels real when I got it, but the care card is a little off. Some of the text isn't centered. I know I might be coming off as a bit picky but ever since I realized that 99% of bags on ebay are fake, I started to wonder about my purchase. Is this normal, or a clear sign of a fake card?



Can you post pictures of the wallet and the card?


----------



## Morisa

luluxh said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I was just a little hesitant in buying one right away because there's no tags.



The hardware on the back zipper pull looks correct, and the tag on the dress looks like the tags on my KS shirts/dresses/skirts.  Which is why I said it looked good to me.


----------



## luluxh

Morisa said:


> The hardware on the back zipper pull looks correct, and the tag on the dress looks like the tags on my KS shirts/dresses/skirts.  Which is why I said it looked good to me.


The made in China tag on the listing http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...103861&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0

looks a little different than another listing with paper tags http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...65,609563521,609563587&formats=0,0,0&format=0

The made in China isn't centered on the tag like the listing with the paper tags. 

Also just realized the pattern is a little different. I didn't notice it until a few minutes ago. The solar pattern is centered in new with tags one but not centered in the dress without tags.

Should I be worried?

Thanks.


----------



## Morisa

luluxh said:


> The made in China tag on the listing http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...103861&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0
> 
> looks a little different than another listing with paper tags http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...65,609563521,609563587&formats=0,0,0&format=0
> 
> The made in China isn't centered on the tag like the listing with the paper tags.
> 
> Also just realized the pattern is a little different. I didn't notice it until a few minutes ago. The solar pattern is centered in new with tags one but not centered in the dress without tags.
> 
> Should I be worried?
> 
> Thanks.



From the looks of it, it looks like the ebay dress is a factory "second" -- as in, it's probably made from the same materials and whatnot, but it's a "second" because the solar pattern does not line up correctly and there may have been a misprinting in the alignment of the tag.

If you are really concerned, why don't you get it from Zappos?  http://couture.zappos.com/kate-spade-new-york-mariam-dress-pool-solar  It's about $35 more but has free shipping, and the same sizes are in stock.


----------



## luluxh

Morisa said:


> From the looks of it, it looks like the ebay dress is a factory "second" -- as in, it's probably made from the same materials and whatnot, but it's a "second" because the solar pattern does not line up correctly and there may have been a misprinting in the alignment of the tag.
> 
> If you are really concerned, why don't you get it from Zappos?  http://couture.zappos.com/kate-spade-new-york-mariam-dress-pool-solar  It's about $35 more but has free shipping, and the same sizes are in stock.


I know but Zappos doesn't have the solar print in sizes 4 or 6. I did a lot of googling for the dress XD

Thanks for the help!


----------



## sleepykris

I bought a Gold Coast Elizabeth off Amazon and the tag on the inside zipper pocket is different from a fuschia Gold Coast Elizabeth I purchased off Ebay.  The black one has a leather sewn in label while the fuschia one has a gold spade staple only on the outside of the inside pocket.  I checked the Kate Spade website and I see both the gold spade staple and the leather label used for the Gold Coast line.  I am a little worried but the bag looks ok to me.  Can someone please help to authenticate?  Thank you!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/370704932464?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## redskynight

Is this one real?


http://www.bonanzamarketplace.ca/listings/Kate-Spade-New-York-Finley-Shoulder-Bag-NWT-Green/97378693

Kate Spade New York Finley Shoulder Bag NWT Green


----------



## luvpugz

Looks real to me.  I'm not an expert, but it looks right. Very pretty. Color, style, logo, all look normal.   I love this green!


----------



## moonwave88

Hi all, could you please help authenticate this kate spade bag? Looks like it would be a great laptop bag but the tag looks like an older style: http://shop.housingworks.org/lot.cfm?lotID=90283


----------



## simon@@

Hello!  Can anyone tell me if this bag is authentic?  Thank you!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...e-/200868284429?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## GillianAnnie

http://www.katespadehongkong.com/kate-spade-grove-court-lexie-p-171.html

I'm in the UK and not familiar with Kate Spade but have wanted this bag for over 12 months. Can anyone tell me if this site is genuine please?

Thank you.

Gillian


----------



## Morisa

GillianAnnie said:


> http://www.katespadehongkong.com/kate-spade-grove-court-lexie-p-171.html
> 
> I'm in the UK and not familiar with Kate Spade but have wanted this bag for over 12 months. Can anyone tell me if this site is genuine please?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Gillian



The site is a fake.


----------



## Tatergirl1979

Hello everyone! I'm new to forums- I'm not the most "tech savvy" person, so I apologize if I've done this incorrectly. I recently found a Kate Spade bag in some boxes in my closet, and I was hoping someone could help me authenticate this bag. I can't remember where I got the bag from, or from whom I received the bag. It's a canvas tote with leather trim. I've been able to narrow the pattern to the "madagascar" collection- but the only info online is for a bathroom line. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tatergirl1979

moonwave88 said:


> Hi all, could you please help authenticate this kate spade bag? Looks like it would be a great laptop bag but the tag looks like an older style: http://shop.housingworks.org/lot.cfm?lotID=90283


I would be a little hesitant on this bag- some of the pictures are very clear and others look like they were left "intentionally" blurry- like around the hardware. I'd ask to see additional pictures of the inside so you could see the "Made In..." tag and also if there the other tag with the hologram thread. I have only recently (last 12 months) started my designer purse collection, and I am always overly cautious about such a great deal.


----------



## GillianAnnie

Morisa said:


> The site is a fake.


Thank you.


----------



## GillianAnnie

Can anyone tell me if this item is genuine please?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kate-Spad...779&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=3&sd=321043942439&


----------



## BeenBurned

moonwave88 said:


> Hi all, could you please help authenticate this kate spade bag? Looks like it would be a great laptop bag but the tag looks like an older style: http://shop.housingworks.org/lot.cfm?lotID=90283





Tatergirl1979 said:


> I would be a little hesitant on this bag- some of the pictures are very clear and others look like they were left "intentionally" blurry- like around the hardware. I'd ask to see additional pictures of the inside so you could see the "Made In..." tag and also if there the other tag with the hologram thread. I have only recently (last 12 months) started my designer purse collection, and I am always overly cautious about such a great deal.



I'm not a KS authenticator but I do have some knowledge and I disagree with Tatergirl1979. I see absolutely nothing that raises red flags in that listing. My opinion is that the bag from housingworks is authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

GillianAnnie said:


> Can anyone tell me if this item is genuine please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kate-Spad...779&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=3&sd=321043942439&



There's no way to authenticate a bag when the pictures are stock images stolen from designer and other sites. The seller, *leflo06* needs to do her own work. All her listings use stolen copyrighted pictures. I'd find a seller who does her own work.


----------



## GillianAnnie

BeenBurned said:


> There's no way to authenticate a bag when the pictures are stock images stolen from designer and other sites. The seller, *leflo06* needs to do her own work. All her listings use stolen copyrighted pictures. I'd find a seller who does her own work.



I agree. My guess is fake then, so I'm not taking a chance.


----------



## Morisa

moonwave88 said:


> Hi all, could you please help authenticate this kate spade bag? Looks like it would be a great laptop bag but the tag looks like an older style: http://shop.housingworks.org/lot.cfm?lotID=90283





Tatergirl1979 said:


> I would be a little hesitant on this bag- some of the pictures are very clear and others look like they were left "intentionally" blurry- like around the hardware. I'd ask to see additional pictures of the inside so you could see the "Made In..." tag and also if there the other tag with the hologram thread. I have only recently (last 12 months) started my designer purse collection, and I am always overly cautious about such a great deal.





BeenBurned said:


> I'm not a KS authenticator but I do have some knowledge and I disagree with Tatergirl1979. I see absolutely nothing that raises red flags in that listing. My opinion is that the bag from housingworks is authentic.



What's missing from the photos is a close up of the hardware (rivets?) on the straps, e.g., in the second photo, the rivets are too blurry to see clearly.  I would also like to see a photo of the "kate spade" label on the inside of the bag; showing the lining is not enough to tell.  I agree with *BeenBurned* that there is nothing that raises a red flag to me, but I would also agree that there is not enough detail in the photos to confirm one way or another.


----------



## Musickal1

Can anyone tell me if this KS is real?  Thanks.


----------



## Musickal1

I have another one I would like authenticated (if possible).  Thanks!

KATE SPADE HANDBAGS (261148395542)
fhanniemay | 233 | 100.0%
Started: for $9.99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261148395542?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## KitsilanoKittys

Hi PurseForum, my husband picked up this Kate Spade bag at a thrift store. I thought it was a really good replica - it has a small holograph strip - but when I showed a friend my 'sweet gift' and she said that's no fake! Seriously, 'Lindenwood Antoinette' needs some eyes on it! What do you think? Thanks, Kits Kitty


----------



## BeenBurned

Musickal1 said:


> Can anyone tell me if this KS is real?  Thanks.


It looks fine.


Musickal1 said:


> I have another one I would like authenticated (if possible).  Thanks!
> 
> KATE SPADE HANDBAGS (261148395542)
> fhanniemay | 233 | 100.0%
> Started: for $9.99
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261148395542?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Looks fine.


KitsilanoKittys said:


> Hi PurseForum, my husband picked up this Kate Spade bag at a thrift store. I thought it was a really good replica - it has a small holograph strip - but when I showed a friend my 'sweet gift' and she said that's no fake! Seriously, 'Lindenwood Antoinette' needs some eyes on it! What do you think? Thanks, Kits Kitty



I think your friend is right. It's authentic.


----------



## KitsilanoKittys

BeenBurned said:


> It looks fine.
> 
> Looks fine.
> 
> 
> I think your friend is right. It's authentic.


That's amazing! He paid $8.99Cdn! It's going online asap! Thanks, KK


----------



## Musickal1

BeenBurned said:
			
		

> It looks fine.
> 
> Looks fine.
> 
> I think your friend is right. It's authentic.



--Thank you so much for your help!
Have a great New Year!


----------



## timewarp

Hi.  New here. I bought this purse at Goodwill and I think it's fake but I want to be sure.  I think the metal logo outside, wrong made in china tag, and no serial number means it's a fake.  Am I right?

Thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

timewarp said:


> Hi.  New here. I bought this purse at Goodwill and I think it's fake but I want to be sure.  I think the metal logo outside, wrong made in china tag, and no serial number means it's a fake.  Am I right?
> 
> Thanks.



It's fake. 

Unfortunately, Goodwill and other stores believe they're exempt from the law. But like anyone else, Goodwill is bound by the same laws and is required to authenticate items before they sell them. 

Whether they claim not to sell as authentic or not is irrelevant; unless authenticity can be proven, they aren't allowed to sell. 

I'd bring the bag back for a refund.


----------



## timewarp

BeenBurned said:


> It's fake.
> 
> Unfortunately, Goodwill and other stores believe they're exempt from the law. But like anyone else, Goodwill is bound by the same laws and is required to authenticate items before they sell them.
> 
> Whether they claim not to sell as authentic or not is irrelevant; unless authenticity can be proven, they aren't allowed to sell.
> 
> I'd bring the bag back for a refund.



Thanks for letting me know.  I only paid $5 so it's no biggie.  I like the pattern but I wish I could take off that front logo because I feel weird carrying it around.


----------



## BeenBurned

timewarp said:


> Thanks for letting me know.  I only paid $5 so it's no biggie.  I like the pattern but I wish I could take off that front logo because I feel weird carrying it around.


It might leave two holes but you can pry off that front plaque. Usually those things are just stuck on in a way similar to a staple. There are two prongs that go through the fabric.


----------



## Ingrid Yohanna

Can some one please let me know if this Kate spade is real thank you


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Just to let you know... if you knew Mary (or marissk, here on tPF,) she has passed away due to complications from numerous types of cancer. She was an avid Kate Spade fan, and was one of the most knowledgeable people I've ever met about all sorts of things, but mainly counterfeit purses!! We shared a hate of counterfeits and tried to "slay" them!!! In her honor, I will continue to fight the battle! But I will miss her so much!

 Anyway, please keep her family in your prayers.

 Thanks,

 Dawnsfinallywed (Dawn)


----------



## ValentineNicole

dawnsfinallywed said:
			
		

> Just to let you know... if you knew Mary (or marissk, here on tPF,) she has passed away due to complications from numerous types of cancer. She was an avid Kate Spade fan, and was one of the most knowledgeable people I've ever met about all sorts of things, but mainly counterfeit purses!! We shared a hate of counterfeits and tried to "slay" them!!! In her honor, I will continue to fight the battle! But I will miss her so much!
> 
> Anyway, please keep her family in your prayers.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dawnsfinallywed (Dawn)



My thoughts and prayers go out to her family and friends. She will be missed.


----------



## BeenBurned

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Just to let you know... if you knew Mary (or marissk, here on tPF,) she has passed away due to complications from numerous types of cancer. She was an avid Kate Spade fan, and was one of the most knowledgeable people I've ever met about all sorts of things, but mainly counterfeit purses!! We shared a hate of counterfeits and tried to "slay" them!!! In her honor, I will continue to fight the battle! But I will miss her so much!
> 
> Anyway, please keep her family in your prayers.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dawnsfinallywed (Dawn)


I read your post on the ebay purse board and I thank you for letting us know. She'll be sorely missed.

I never "met" anyone with her positive outlook and I felt sure that if anyone could beat this, it would have been Mari. RIP Marissk.


----------



## herwonderland

Hi there, I'm new here and this is really very horrible news. 
Lost two of my aunts to cancer and it is a tough battle - she must have been a very strong and positive person, regardless.
Will definitely keep her and her family in my thoughts. 
The main reason I came here was to verify the authenticity of this Kate Spade clutch.
Have never seen this design around and hence was wondering about its authenticity.
Any help will be appreciated, thank you so very much.

http://singaporemotherhood.com/forumboard/messages/581296/7929407.jpg
http://singaporemotherhood.com/forumboard/messages/581296/7929409.jpg
http://singaporemotherhood.com/forumboard/messages/581296/7929408.jpg

Thank you again.


----------



## melanieung

Hi guys I bought this purse online from Ozsale.com and have read some pretty shifty reviews about the site, but the site does advertise as 100% Authentic etc etc. 

Anyways this is my first Kate Spade so I don't really know what to expect, it's quite stiff and the zipper's a little tricky to move around the corners but I'm assuming that's because it's a new bag and nothing a little wear can't fix?


----------



## ah2018

Hello! Could you please help me authenticate these two Kate Spade wallets from the same seller?

Item Name: Kate Spade primrose hill gold lucie
Seller: libelulina
Item links:
#1: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-primrose-hill-gold-lucie-/221175462704?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337f15bb30
#2: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-primrose-hill-gold-lucie/221176402517?ssPageName=WDVW&rd=1&ih=012&category=63852&cmd=ViewItem

Thank you!!


----------



## BeenBurned

ah2018 said:


> Hello! Could you please help me authenticate these two Kate Spade wallets from the same seller?
> 
> Item Name: Kate Spade primrose hill gold lucie
> Seller: libelulina
> Item links:
> #1: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-primrose-hill-gold-lucie-/221175462704?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337f15bb30
> #2: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-primrose-hill-gold-lucie/221176402517?ssPageName=WDVW&rd=1&ih=012&category=63852&cmd=ViewItem
> 
> Thank you!!



Both links are for the same item. 

I wouldn't buy from *libelulina* because the seller steals pictures from other sellers. 

This listing from libelulina: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...=WDVW&rd=1&ih=012&category=63852&cmd=ViewItem

Was stolen from this seller: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-kate-sp...503?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6b8060b7


When a seller doesn't show her own pictures, there's no telling what you'll get.


----------



## BeenBurned

melanieung said:


> Hi guys I bought this purse online from Ozsale.com and have read some pretty shifty reviews about the site, but the site does advertise as 100% Authentic etc etc.
> 
> Anyways this is my first Kate Spade so I don't really know what to expect, it's quite stiff and the zipper's a little tricky to move around the corners but I'm assuming that's because it's a new bag and nothing a little wear can't fix?



authentic.


----------



## booga_hui

Could someone help me authenticate this stevie baby bag on ebay for me? Thanks!!!

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NWT-KATE-SPA...596?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2f25fb44


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Looks absolutely authentic to me!!



booga_hui said:


> Could someone help me authenticate this stevie baby bag on ebay for me? Thanks!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NWT-KATE-SPA...596?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2f25fb44


----------



## jeffk

Hi all,Im new here ,Please ,I need help to Authenticate those 3 kate spade bags.
KATE SPADE NORMANDY PARK DOT
i have 5 pictures in one reply


----------



## jeffk

Hi all,Im new here ,Please ,I need help to Authenticate those 3 kate spade bags.
KATE SPADE NORMANDY PARK DOT
i have 5 pictures in one reply

Thank you very much!


----------



## jeffk

Another one KATE SPADE PRIMROSE HILL GOLDIE HAND is this auth Bag?Thank you all for help me !


----------



## jeffk

Hi All ,Is this Kate Spade Gold Coast Maryanne a Auth bag?
Thank alot for help me out !


----------



## jeffk

I dont know if anyone still can help ?


----------



## ilikegrapes

jeffk said:


> Hi all,Im new here ,Please ,I need help to Authenticate those 3 kate spade bags.
> KATE SPADE NORMANDY PARK DOT
> i have 5 pictures in one reply


They all look great to me. They have the silver reflective strip on the interior tags and everything else is good.


----------



## Ingrid Yohanna

Hello can someone please help me authenticate this Kate Spade please


----------



## Ingrid Yohanna

Ingrid Yohanna said:
			
		

> Hello can someone please help me authenticate this Kate Spade please



Can some one help me authenticate please


----------



## luvpugz

jeffk said:


> Hi all,Im new here ,Please ,I need help to Authenticate those 3 kate spade bags.
> KATE SPADE NORMANDY PARK DOT
> i have 5 pictures in one reply


Where did you purchase these 3 bags? That will help.


----------



## MarleyAddison

Could someone authenticate these two wallets for me please.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-KATE-SP...2-/230914315484?pt=Wallet&hash=item35c390d4dc 

and

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...t-/221178108087?pt=Wallet&hash=item337f3e18b7

Thank you.


----------



## teaparties

Deleted post. Sorry!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

MarleyAddison said:
			
		

> Could someone authenticate these two wallets for me please.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-KATE-SPADE-Daycation-Neda-Livecolofy-Wallet-WLRU1182-/230914315484?pt=Wallet&hash=item35c390d4dc
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Kate-Spade-Stacy-Wallet-/221178108087?pt=Wallet&hash=item337f3e18b7
> 
> Thank you.



Both are authentic. I have the black one! I love it!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ingrid Yohanna said:
			
		

> Hello can someone please help me authenticate this Kate Spade please



Yup! Real!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

jeffk said:
			
		

> Hi All ,Is this Kate Spade Gold Coast Maryanne a Auth bag?
> Thank alot for help me out !



Yes! Real!


----------



## priscilla522

sorry im new here and not sure if im posting correctly, im desperately trying to authenticate a kate spade bag on ebay before i buy it thanks for any help 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...2641866?pt=US_Diaper_Bags&hash=item23274448ca


----------



## BeenBurned

priscilla522 said:


> sorry im new here and not sure if im posting correctly, im desperately trying to authenticate a kate spade bag on ebay before i buy it thanks for any help
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...2641866?pt=US_Diaper_Bags&hash=item23274448ca



It looks fine.


----------



## teacher596

Hi, new to forum...not sure if I'm posting properly.  Could anyone tell me if this is an authentic Kate Spade bag?  If authentic, it could be vintage.  The inside has a plain black lining.  The handle has no markings.  The hardware on handle does have the kate spade name stamp.  The zipper has the letters YKK.  I can find no tags or labels on the inside.  I'm guessing it's a fake.  See attached pics.


----------



## NotoriousDiG

Please help!  Is this authentic?  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300848095745&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## DivineMissM

I found a cute little bag in a thrift shop yesterday.  It's in great condition, but I'm not 100% sure if it's authentic.  












Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

teacher596 said:


> Hi, new to forum...not sure if I'm posting properly.  Could anyone tell me if this is an authentic Kate Spade bag?  If authentic, it could be vintage.  The inside has a plain black lining.  The handle has no markings.  The hardware on handle does have the kate spade name stamp.  The zipper has the letters YKK.  I can find no tags or labels on the inside.  I'm guessing it's a fake.  See attached pics.


No pictures are attached. 


NotoriousDiG said:


> Please help!  Is this authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300848095745&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


Looks good to me. 


DivineMissM said:


> I found a cute little bag in a thrift shop yesterday.  It's in great condition, but I'm not 100% sure if it's authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Fake. Chances are that the label on the front of the bag is just sticky tape and will peel right off. Then you have a generic bag. (Usually, there aren't any other brand name markings on these types of fakes.)


----------



## NotoriousDiG

Thanks so much!  It's my first Kate Spade and I'm very excited!  I am so in love with the color, which is of course sold out at every retailer in the US and Canada (and yes, I confirmed that with Kate Spade!) so I have to resort to eBay if I want the violet one.  Anyway, many thanks for taking a look!!


----------



## DivineMissM

BeenBurned said:


> No pictures are attached.
> 
> Looks good to me.
> 
> 
> Fake. Chances are that the label on the front of the bag is just sticky tape and will peel right off. Then you have a generic bag. (Usually, there aren't any other brand name markings on these types of fakes.)



Bummer!  You're totally right...even though it looks sewn on it's not. Thanks!


----------



## teacher596

Originally Posted by teacher596(

Hi, new to forum...not sure if I'm posting properly. Could anyone tell me if this is an authentic Kate Spade bag? If authentic, it could be vintage. The inside has a plain black lining. The handle has no markings. The hardware on handle does have the Kate Spade name stamp. The zipper has the letters YKK. I can find no tags or labels on the inside. I'm guessing it's a fake. See attached pics. 

Reply = No pictures are attached. 


I can't get my pics to attach.  Can Vlad help me?  I took a screenshot of failed attempt...but I can't copy and paste that here either.  Not sure what I'm doing wrong.  I've tried using both IE and FireFox.


----------



## Morisa

teacher596 said:


> I can't get my pics to attach.  Can Vlad help me?  I took a screenshot of failed attempt...but I can't copy and paste that here either.  Not sure what I'm doing wrong.  I've tried using both IE and FireFox.



Can you upload your pictures to a site like imgur or photobucket, and just post a link to them here in a post?


----------



## BeenBurned

teacher596 said:


> Originally Posted by teacher596(
> 
> Hi, new to forum...not sure if I'm posting properly. Could anyone tell me if this is an authentic Kate Spade bag? If authentic, it could be vintage. The inside has a plain black lining. The handle has no markings. The hardware on handle does have the Kate Spade name stamp. The zipper has the letters YKK. I can find no tags or labels on the inside. I'm guessing it's a fake. See attached pics.
> 
> Reply = No pictures are attached.
> 
> 
> I can't get my pics to attach.  Can Vlad help me?  I took a screenshot of failed attempt...but I can't copy and paste that here either.  Not sure what I'm doing wrong.  I've tried using both IE and FireFox.



It could be that your pictures are too large. 

Open a free photobucket or other photohosting site account. Upload your pictures to that site then post the IMG links. The pictures will be embedded in the post.


----------



## PracticalDiva

Hi there,

This is more of an ID question as opposed to an authenticate.. can anyone ID this lovely Kate Spade bag? I am not certain that they make this style anymore..can someone please confirm?


----------



## PracticalDiva

PracticalDiva said:


> Hi there,
> 
> This is more of an ID question as opposed to an authenticate.. can anyone ID this lovely Kate Spade bag? I am not certain that they make this style anymore..can someone please confirm?



Not sure this pic uploaded so trying again..


----------



## Morisa

PracticalDiva said:


> Not sure this pic uploaded so trying again..





PracticalDiva said:


> Hi there,
> 
> This is more of an ID question as opposed to an authenticate.. can anyone ID this lovely Kate Spade bag? I am not certain that they make this style anymore..can someone please confirm?



Kate Spade Gold Coast Little Campbell.  I think that color is called "French Gray" or something like that.


----------



## Mallorymarie88

Hi can anyone help me authenticate this bag? How old is it if its real? And how much is a reasonable price? Thanks! The person is asking 150.00. Is that reasonable?? I want to get a good deal  Thanks!


----------



## PracticalDiva

Thanks


----------



## PracticalDiva

Morisa said:


> Kate Spade Gold Coast Little Campbell.  I think that color is called "French Gray" or something like that.


Thanks Morisa


----------



## teacher596

Originally Posted by teacher596(

 Hi, new to forum...not sure if I'm posting properly. Could anyone tell me if this is an authentic Kate Spade bag? If authentic, it could be vintage. The inside has a plain black lining. The handle has no markings. The hardware on handle does have the Kate Spade name stamp. The zipper has the letters YKK. I can find no tags or labels on the inside. I'm guessing it's a fake. See attached pics. 

Reply = No pictures are attached. 


Reply = Open a free photobucket or other photohosting site account. Upload your pictures to that site then post the IMG links. The pictures will be embedded in the post. 

Ok, here goes....hope this works.  Authentic or fake?
http://s1286.beta.photobucket.com/user/teacher596/library/Kate Spade


----------



## Morisa

teacher596 said:


> Ok, here goes....hope this works.  Authentic or fake?
> http://s1286.beta.photobucket.com/user/teacher596/library/Kate Spade



Fake, sorry.


----------



## teacher596

Morisa said:


> Fake, sorry.



Bummer...but thanks.


----------



## coopster412

I need to get 2 Kate Spade purses authenticated can you help?


----------



## coopster412

couture_addict said:


> No problem



I want to get 2 Kate spade purses authenticated. Can you help?


----------



## timetoshop2012

*Hello,

Could Someone Please Help Me Authenticate This Kate Spade Handbag? 

I Purchased It For $5.00 From A Seller On A Yard Sale Website.

Thanks So Much!
*


----------



## BeenBurned

timetoshop2012 said:


> *Hello,
> 
> Could Someone Please Help Me Authenticate This Kate Spade Handbag?
> 
> I Purchased It For $5.00 From A Seller On A Yard Sale Website.
> 
> Thanks So Much!
> *



It's fake. If the site is Yardsellr, in my opinion they are no better than iOffer, Listia, Etsy and other sites that do nothing in response to reports of fakes. (And I have tried reporting!)


----------



## timetoshop2012

Thanks So Much For Letting Me Know.




BeenBurned said:


> It's fake. If the site is Yardsellr, in my opinion they are no better than iOffer, Listia, Etsy and other sites that do nothing in response to reports of fakes. (And I have tried reporting!)


----------



## ilikegrapes

Morisa said:


> Fake, sorry.



Nevermind. I was thinking it was http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/1999boucle, but I see that it has black lining.


----------



## brunts17

Just wondering if you could help authenticate this kate spade bag.

I absolutely love the bag but want to make sure 100% authentic before spending that much money. 

Thanks! 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Kate-Spade-K...ps=63&clkid=5265413932084797374#ht_2436wt_823


----------



## vonvonne

Hi ladies, I would be grateful if someone could help authenticate this Kate Spade bag - many thanks!

http://deluxemall.com/kate-spade/56698-new-pics-added-kate-spade-satchel-speedy-type.html


----------



## Jessi319

I found this at a thrift store for .50 and the snap head made me immediately think it was Kate Spade.  Vintage?   It doesn't say KS anywhere but it says Made IN Italy.   And it has the boarskin looking lining that is on my other bags.  It looks beat to hell, but thought I'd try cleaning it up since I love the apple green color.   I've searched for the i.d. tag inside it and can't find one and am wondering if an older wallet would have it?   Thanks in advance, Jess


----------



## BeenBurned

Jessi319 said:


> I found this at a thrift store for .50 and the snap head made me immediately think it was Kate Spade.  Vintage?   It doesn't say KS anywhere but it says Made IN Italy.   And it has the boarskin looking lining that is on my other bags.  It looks beat to hell, but thought I'd try cleaning it up since I love the apple green color.   I've searched for the i.d. tag inside it and can't find one and am wondering if an older wallet would have it?   Thanks in advance, Jess



Great find for just 50 cents! It's authentic though I don't know the name.


----------



## Raven3766

I thrifted this wallet, could you please help me authenticate it? Thank you in advance.


----------



## gordomom

Found this ring and wondered if anyone can provide an opinion on authenticity since I'm not familiar with this style.

Photos taken by the seller.  

Please let me know if you need more photos.  Thank you!!


----------



## missbao

Item: red quilted baby/diaper bag
Link: http://deluxemall.com/kate-spade/112836-brand-new-stevie-baby-bag-changing-pad.html
Seller: from deluxemall 
Comment: seller said this is from US

Dear all please help as we are sharing this as a gift for my friend's baby shower and I am responsible for the purchase! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jetsetpet

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-NWT-Kat...148?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c464a234

Is this the real deal?  

Thanks!


----------



## Morisa

jetsetpet said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-NWT-Kat...148?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c464a234
> 
> Is this the real deal?
> 
> Thanks!



The title is wrong (or somewhat misleading) and I can't tell of Coral looks that orange, but other than that, the bag looks to be authentic.  It's a Rachelle-style bag, not a Quinn.


----------



## Raven3766

I posted a wallet, could someone please help me authenticate it? ...pretty please....thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

Raven3766 said:


> I thrifted this wallet, could you please help me authenticate it? Thank you in advance.





Raven3766 said:


> I posted a wallet, could someone please help me authenticate it? ...pretty please....thanks.



I'm not expert in KS so I don't usually respond. I don't see any problems with your wallet. 

In the future, when several days have passed, please post a link to the original post so we don't have to go back through several pages of your posts to find it. 

Nice find.


----------



## Raven3766

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not expert in KS so I don't usually respond. I don't see any problems with your wallet.
> 
> In the future, when several days have passed, please post a link to the original post so we don't have to go back through several pages of your posts to find it.
> 
> Nice find.




Thank you, I appreciate your help and I will do just that. (post a link )


----------



## MuddieMae

I'm looking at this Cobble Hill Little Minka on Ebay. Based on the pictures it seems plausible but it sounds like you all know more than me about authenticating purses! I've asked the seller if they can post a photo of the label, but we'll see.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...499&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=321072764142&


----------



## Jannychu

MuddieMae said:


> I'm looking at this Cobble Hill Little Minka on Ebay. Based on the pictures it seems plausible but it sounds like you all know more than me about authenticating purses! I've asked the seller if they can post a photo of the label, but we'll see.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...499&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=321072764142&



Looking at the photos from the seller, that purse looks like the the Leslie style. I own a Cobble Hill Little Minka and there's only a single handle (not including the cross-body strap) on the purse.


----------



## nevrjstordinary

Jannychu said:


> Looking at the photos from the seller, that purse looks like the the Leslie style. I own a Cobble Hill Little Minka and there's only a single handle (not including the cross-body strap) on the purse.


I think you are right. I think that this is the Cobble Hill Leslie. 
http://www.katespade.com/designer-h...tart=13&cgid=kate-spade&q=leslie&navid=search


----------



## silverstar16

I'm trying to buy a Rachelle on ebay and several of the sellers only have stock photos. What types of pictures should I ask them to post in order to help authenticate? Nameplate, inside tag, etc.?

I'm so used to hunting for Coach and being able to ask for photos of the creed to help authenticate so any advice on what I should look for/ask for with Kate Spade so that I can post the specific auction links here would be appreciated!


----------



## Morisa

silverstar16 said:


> I'm trying to buy a Rachelle on ebay and several of the sellers only have stock photos. What types of pictures should I ask them to post in order to help authenticate? Nameplate, inside tag, etc.?
> 
> I'm so used to hunting for Coach and being able to ask for photos of the creed to help authenticate so any advice on what I should look for/ask for with Kate Spade so that I can post the specific auction links here would be appreciated!



nameplate, rivets at the handle, feet on bottom of bag, pictures of the zipper pulls, picture of name label on inside of the bag with the lining.


----------



## silverstar16

Wow, thanks! I found this one auction which already has a photo of the nameplate. If that's not enough to authenticate I can ask the seller for photos of the zippers and other hardware.

Item: Rachelle Gulabi
Seller: jjyy0407
Item number: 181079281014
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-rachelle-gulabi-hot-pink-bag-new-with-tag-/181079281014


----------



## HavPlenty

MuddieMae said:


> I'm looking at this Cobble Hill Little Minka on Ebay. Based on the pictures it seems plausible but it sounds like you all know more than me about authenticating purses! I've asked the seller if they can post a photo of the label, but we'll see.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...499&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=321072764142&



That's the small Leslie.


----------



## Sabell

Hi,

I have a Kate spade classic Noel stucco Ruth of the older design. However there is no gold embossed on its label. Is this a fake ks wallet?


----------



## Morisa

Sabell said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Kate spade classic Noel stucco Ruth of the older design. However there is no gold embossed on its label. Is this a fake ks wallet?



You would have to post pictures for anyone to be able to tell.


----------



## Sabell

Morisa said:


> You would have to post pictures for anyone to be able to tell.


Hi,

Thanks for replying. I just have my wallet sent for cleaning. So I "borrowed" the below link to show which wallet I am referring to.

sgbagrental.com/bagDetails.php?id=16336

My friend own the same type lf wallet and both mine and her look totally the same except for the front label. Her kate spade words is gold embossed. Mine isn't. Both inside tags are "made in china" and "p091".


----------



## Sabell

Sabell said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for replying. I just have my wallet sent for cleaning. So I "borrowed" the below link to show which wallet I am referring to.
> 
> sgbagrental.com/bagDetails.php?id=16336
> 
> My friend own the same type lf wallet and both mine and her look totally the same except for the front label. Her kate spade words is gold embossed. Mine isn't. Both inside tags are "made in china" and "p091".


Just to add on that my wallet label is the same as shown on this borrowed link

http://www.fashfire.com/products/barrett-classic-noel-stucco-wallet-p759.html

Font type, size, materials etc are the same as my friend's wallet saved that one label is gold embossed.

Million thanks for any advice render in advance.


----------



## Morisa

Sabell said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for replying. I just have my wallet sent for cleaning. So I "borrowed" the below link to show which wallet I am referring to.
> 
> sgbagrental.com/bagDetails.php?id=16336
> 
> My friend own the same type lf wallet and both mine and her look totally the same except for the front label. Her kate spade words is gold embossed. Mine isn't. Both inside tags are "made in china" and "p091".



We'd need to see a photo of your actual wallet, especially of the front nameplate.  When you get your wallet back from cleaning, please post photos and someone can take a look then.


----------



## MaddScar

Hi, I've just bought this one on eBay and am waiting for it to arrive. Would you mind authenticating it for me please??

Item: Kate Spade Leather Tote Shoulder Handbag Bag
Item No. 321076042449
Seller ID: hautelook2000
Link:http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=321076042449&globalID=EBAY-AU

I have no idea whether it is a good buy or not but eBay is the simplest way to get KS in Australai (that I know of). Anyone know what season it is from?

Thank you!


----------



## Madisonmaggie

Could someone tell me if this bag looks legit and possibly identify what style this is? I want a smaller teal purse like this but don't recognize the style and am wary of fakes.

http://r.ebay.com/JR3rct

Many thanks!


----------



## Madisonmaggie

And while I'm at it--tell me about this one, too. Looks nice, but the price seems too good to be true.

Matching Kate Spade Elena Knigthsbridge Satchel w Neda Wallet (Croc Embossed)

http://******/US4PLx


----------



## silverstar16

I'm only familiar with the license plate tags (I'm new to Kate Spade though!) and I've never seen one like this before. Is it legit?


----------



## gordomom

silverstar16 said:


> I'm only familiar with the license plate tags (I'm new to Kate Spade though!) and I've never seen one like this before. Is it legit?



It looks like it might be a Grand St. Gabriel.  

Yes their newer styles (last year or so?) use the Spade logo.  They're sometimes still used in conjunction with the license plate though.  Or just a gold nameplate on its own (no Spade logo). I haven't seen the Dot Noel's lately. Even the embossed zipper pull shows the Spade logo.  As far as I can remember it always has the Kate Spade New York in text along with the Spade logo.  

Now, for jewelry, I'm not sure, so the above is what I've observed on bags and wallets, etc.


----------



## silverstar16

gordomom said:


> It looks like it might be a Grand St. Gabriel.
> 
> Yes their newer styles (last year or so?) use the Spade logo.  They're sometimes still used in conjunction with the license plate though.  Or just a gold nameplate on its own (no Spade logo). I haven't seen the Dot Noel's lately. Even the embossed zipper pull shows the Spade logo.  As far as I can remember it always has the Kate Spade New York in text along with the Spade logo.
> 
> Now, for jewelry, I'm not sure, so the above is what I've observed on bags and wallets, etc.



Thanks for all the info. I'm totally new to Kate Spade so I'm trying to learn as much as I can to make sure I don't get duped into buying a fake! It's always my curse to end up liking discontinued bags or colors do I have to resort to buying secondhand. 

Two more pictures of the same bag so you can see if it's the Grand St. Gabriel


----------



## silverstar16

I have been looking for a bright pink Kate Spade and I found this one but I have a feeling it's a fake. 

First, the lining is black with light polka dots which I haven't seen before (but keep in mind that I'm a newbie so I could be totally wrong about that!). I'm used to the light background with bright dots in the Wellesley bags I've been looking at. 

Secondly, one of the tips I read online for authenticating KS bags is that they usually don't have that stitched off top section (although I know I have seen one other bag that had a section like that).

The seller didn't want to post any more pictures so the attached is all I had to work with. No close ups of the license plate, feet, etc. 

Is this authentic? If so, does anyone know which bag it is?


----------



## BeenBurned

silverstar16 said:


> Thanks for all the info. I'm totally new to Kate Spade so I'm trying to learn as much as I can to make sure I don't get duped into buying a fake! It's always my curse to end up liking discontinued bags or colors do I have to resort to buying secondhand.
> 
> Two more pictures of the same bag so you can see if it's the Grand St. Gabriel


Authenticity wise, it's fine. I don't know the style. 


silverstar16 said:


> I have been looking for a bright pink Kate Spade and I found this one but I have a feeling it's a fake.
> 
> First, the lining is black with light polka dots which I haven't seen before (but keep in mind that I'm a newbie so I could be totally wrong about that!). I'm used to the light background with bright dots in the Wellesley bags I've been looking at.
> 
> Secondly, one of the tips I read online for authenticating KS bags is that they usually don't have that stitched off top section (although I know I have seen one other bag that had a section like that).
> 
> The seller didn't want to post any more pictures so the attached is all I had to work with. No close ups of the license plate, feet, etc.
> 
> Is this authentic? If so, does anyone know which bag it is?



The bag is authentic.


----------



## MaddScar

MaddScar said:


> Hi, I've just bought this one on eBay and am waiting for it to arrive. Would you mind authenticating it for me please??
> 
> Item: Kate Spade Leather Tote Shoulder Handbag Bag
> Item No. 321076042449
> Seller ID: hautelook2000
> Link:http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=321076042449&globalID=EBAY-AU
> 
> I have no idea whether it is a good buy or not but eBay is the simplest way to get KS in Australai (that I know of). Anyone know what season it is from?
> 
> Thank you!



Please let me know if you need more pix. I can take them when the bag arrives. 

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

MaddScar said:


> Hi, I've just bought this one on eBay and am waiting for it to arrive. Would you mind authenticating it for me please??
> 
> Item: Kate Spade Leather Tote Shoulder Handbag Bag
> Item No. 321076042449
> Seller ID: hautelook2000
> Link:http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=321076042449&globalID=EBAY-AU
> 
> I have no idea whether it is a good buy or not but eBay is the simplest way to get KS in Australai (that I know of). Anyone know what season it is from?
> 
> Thank you!



I think it looks good.


----------



## MaddScar

BeenBurned said:


> I think it looks good.



Thank you  !


----------



## silverstar16

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is authentic.


Do you happen to know the style name or number? Or maybe what collection it's from? The seller won't post the measurements so all I know about the bag is from the previous photo. I can't tell how big it is, how long the straps are, etc.


----------



## gordomom

silverstar16 said:


> Thanks for all the info. I'm totally new to Kate Spade so I'm trying to learn as much as I can to make sure I don't get duped into buying a fake! It's always my curse to end up liking discontinued bags or colors do I have to resort to buying secondhand.
> 
> Two more pictures of the same bag so you can see if it's the Grand St. Gabriel



The black tote looks to me like the Small Grand St. Gabriel.  The larger version looked to me to be a little more angular at the ends (more trapezoidal than rectangular).  I'm not sure if the layout is the same between the two sizes, but they do look vry similar.  Sorry I'm not more help, but perhaps someone else will have more details.  I just saw the large one in store when my friend was looking at it. Beautiful bag, though!


----------



## BeenBurned

silverstar16 said:


> I have been looking for a bright pink Kate Spade and I found this one but I have a feeling it's a fake.
> 
> First, the lining is black with light polka dots which I haven't seen before (but keep in mind that I'm a newbie so I could be totally wrong about that!). I'm used to the light background with bright dots in the Wellesley bags I've been looking at.
> 
> Secondly, one of the tips I read online for authenticating KS bags is that they usually don't have that stitched off top section (although I know I have seen one other bag that had a section like that).
> 
> The seller didn't want to post any more pictures so the attached is all I had to work with. No close ups of the license plate, feet, etc.
> 
> Is this authentic? If so, does anyone know which bag it is?





BeenBurned said:


> The bag is authentic.





silverstar16 said:


> Do you happen to know the style name or number? Or maybe what collection it's from? The seller won't post the measurements so all I know about the bag is from the previous photo. I can't tell how big it is, how long the straps are, etc.



Do you really want to buy from a seller who doesn't value her buyers enough to respond to legitimate requests? If I were spending my hard-earned money, I'd give it to a good, responsive seller. 

I'm sorry but I don't know the name of the bag or the measurements. I'm not familiar with a lot of KS names and I'm just helping out here when I'm able. 

I hope someone else might be able to come up with a style name and measurements.


----------



## silverstar16

BeenBurned said:


> Do you really want to buy from a seller who doesn't value her buyers enough to respond to legitimate requests? If I were spending my hard-earned money, I'd give it to a good, responsive seller.
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't know the name of the bag or the measurements. I'm not familiar with a lot of KS names and I'm just helping out here when I'm able.
> 
> I hope someone else might be able to come up with a style name and measurements.


No, I really don't want to buy from someone who seems so shady and uncooperative. I was just hoping that the bargain would be worth it. It's frustrating enough when a seller doesn't list basic information like bag name and measurements, but when they are asked for that info and refuse to give it, I seriously do not want to give them any of my money. I figure they must not want to sell it very badly if they can't be bothered to get out a measuring tape.

But thank you for all of your help - I really appreciate it!


----------



## CoutureObsessed

Would anyone be able to weigh-in on these earrings?

I know that, if they are indeed authentic, they would be from many years ago, but the label is what is throwing me offI own quite of a bit of Kate Spade Jewelry and Ive never seen a Style Number that did not begin with WB and I've never seen KS Earrings printed on an earring label.

Item: NWT KATE SPADE ROUND LEVEL BACK STONE EARRINGS GRAY
Item No. 261163043462
Seller ID: elecdeals08 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261163043462?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

I contacted the seller for more detail and received the following response:

Dear coutureobsessed,

Thank you for contacting us. All our Kate Spade items are from authentic Kate Spade Oulets in the U.S. We keep the receipts of all purchases, and they are all from Kate Spade. As you can see in our feedbacks from our customers, we only sold authentic items, and have never sold any fake items. The gift boxes are free bonus for our customers. If you are interested in the earrings, please let us know. 

Thank you and have a pleasant day.

Best regards,
- elecdeals08

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Morisa

CoutureObsessed said:


> Would anyone be able to weigh-in on these earrings?
> 
> I know that, if they are indeed authentic, they would be from many years ago, but the label is what is throwing me offI own quite of a bit of Kate Spade Jewelry and Ive never seen a Style Number that did not begin with WB and I've never seen KS Earrings printed on an earring label.
> 
> Item: NWT KATE SPADE ROUND LEVEL BACK STONE EARRINGS GRAY
> Item No. 261163043462
> Seller ID: elecdeals08
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261163043462?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> I contacted the seller for more detail and received the following response:
> 
> Dear coutureobsessed,
> 
> Thank you for contacting us. All our Kate Spade items are from authentic Kate Spade Oulets in the U.S. We keep the receipts of all purchases, and they are all from Kate Spade. As you can see in our feedbacks from our customers, we only sold authentic items, and have never sold any fake items. The gift boxes are free bonus for our customers. If you are interested in the earrings, please let us know.
> 
> Thank you and have a pleasant day.
> 
> Best regards,
> - elecdeals08
> 
> Thank you in advance!



They look like the outlet version of these earrings: http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/kate-sp...rigin=category&BaseUrl=Handbags+&+Accessories

(The prong setting is different, which is why I say "outlet" version.  KS is known to make outlet-versions of their mainline jewelry as well)


----------



## dorothygail101

I was looking for help on authenticating this KS.  Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Morisa

dorothygail101 said:


> I was looking for help on authenticating this KS.  Many thanks in advance!



is there an interior label?


----------



## dorothygail101

Morisa said:


> is there an interior label?



Other than the made in china label, no there is not a label


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Authentic Sam. 



dorothygail101 said:


> I was looking for help on authenticating this KS.  Many thanks in advance!


----------



## CeePee08

Hi there

Can you please help me authenticate this Kate Spade Westchester Stevie?

Would really appreciate your help Thank you!


----------



## raichu_thunder

Hi! Can anyone please help me authenticate this KS Scout bag?

Item: Kate Spade Essex Scout Bag
Item NO: 170999986028
Seller: ready2wear4julie
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170999986028?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks!


----------



## emorris4

Hi all,

I bought a Kate Spade "Mint Condition" idiom bangle on ebay and I'm trying to resell it (smaller bangles just aren't my thing as it turns out). Another ebayer asked me if it was authentic.. the authenticity of it never crossed my mind.  This is pretty much the same as the listing I bought it from, same seller and all:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...404991?pt=Fashion_Jewelry&hash=item1c30a810bf

And this is my listing complete with pictures:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181094723438?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
let me know your thoughts.

I haven't been able to find much online regarding spotting fake idiom bangles.


----------



## BeenBurned

emorris4 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I bought a Kate Spade "Mint Condition" idiom bangle on ebay and I'm trying to resell it (smaller bangles just aren't my thing as it turns out). Another ebayer asked me if it was authentic.. the authenticity of it never crossed my mind.  This is pretty much the same as the listing I bought it from, same seller and all:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...404991?pt=Fashion_Jewelry&hash=item1c30a810bf
> 
> And this is my listing complete with pictures:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181094723438?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> let me know your thoughts.
> 
> I haven't been able to find much online regarding spotting fake idiom bangles.



If you purchased from the seller in China, my guess is 99.999% that it's fake. I don't know whether the bracelet in the seller's listing is authentic nor do I know whether it's the actual item you received. 

It's very risky to buy designer items from China, especially when you want to resell them and your own reputation is at stake.

My guess is that *eemcc1122* sells too many highly faked items in quantities and prices that are unrealistic. 
http://www.ebay.com/csc/eemcc1122/m...welry&hash=item1c30a810bf&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc


----------



## emorris4

BeenBurned said:


> If you purchased from the seller in China, my guess is 99.999% that it's fake. I don't know whether the bracelet in the seller's listing is authentic nor do I know whether it's the actual item you received.
> 
> It's very risky to buy designer items from China, especially when you want to resell them and your own reputation is at stake.
> 
> My guess is that *eemcc1122* sells too many highly faked items in quantities and prices that are unrealistic.
> http://www.ebay.com/csc/eemcc1122/m...welry&hash=item1c30a810bf&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc


Ah thanks for the heads up. I bought it when I was newer to ebay and then it arrived looking pretty authentic to me, so I didn't question it. I'll take it down.


----------



## Morisa

emorris4 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I bought a Kate Spade "Mint Condition" idiom bangle on ebay and I'm trying to resell it (smaller bangles just aren't my thing as it turns out). Another ebayer asked me if it was authentic.. the authenticity of it never crossed my mind.  This is pretty much the same as the listing I bought it from, same seller and all:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...404991?pt=Fashion_Jewelry&hash=item1c30a810bf
> 
> And this is my listing complete with pictures:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181094723438?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> let me know your thoughts.
> 
> I haven't been able to find much online regarding spotting fake idiom bangles.



The bangle in your listing does not look quite right.  The "mint condition" bangle was a minty-green color, and much thinner.  See http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/kate-spade-new-york-idiom-bangle-mint-condition?ID=630928


----------



## silverstar16

This is listed as an Elena but the polka dot lining is purple and yellow (rather than the pink and red I normally see). It has magnetic snap closure which I haven't seen on an Elena before. Lastly, the edges of the license plate and the handles appear to be red (in the third photo) which I haven't come across. I'm new to KS so is this just an older version of the Elena?
http://******/XsSDkz


----------



## Morisa

silverstar16 said:


> This is listed as an Elena but the polka dot lining is purple and yellow (rather than the pink and red I normally see). It has magnetic snap closure which I haven't seen on an Elena before. Lastly, the edges of the license plate and the handles appear to be red (in the third photo) which I haven't come across. I'm new to KS so is this just an older version of the Elena?
> http://******/XsSDkz



Hmm.  It might be a very old version of the bag.  The hardware rivets look correct, but the "shape" looks a little more tapered than what the style looks like now.  Agreed on your other comments as well.


----------



## Jams0127

Can anyone please authenticate this bag for me. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...327&pid=100040&prg=1011&rk=1&sd=140915286096&


----------



## Morisa

Jams0127 said:


> Can anyone please authenticate this bag for me.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...327&pid=100040&prg=1011&rk=1&sd=140915286096&



looks fine.


----------



## Jams0127

Morisa said:


> looks fine.



Thank you


----------



## intrigue

Please authenticate eBay auction here.
TIA!


----------



## taylorlay

Hello can someone please let me know if this is authentic? I received it from my aunt who thinks she bought it in the 90's. I have searched and searched and have just come up empty handed. Thank you in advance  Sorry for sending you onto a link I cannot figure out how to post attachments on here.


http://forums.ebay.com/db2/topic/Shoes-Purses-And/Hello-Can-Someone/5200140784


----------



## missbagwathi

Hi

Can anyone authenticate/identify this bag for me please. I can't find this style anywhere on the internet. Have you seen this before?

TIA.


----------



## SusanShopper

Hi,
Could you, would you, authentic the Kate Spade bag in this auction for me, please?
Item:
LOT OF 2 HANDBAGS Kate Spade GINNIFER HOBO BLACK TORY BURCH CITY TOTE BLUE PURSE
Seller: bcrow79
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221198114479?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Thanks,
Susan


----------



## SusanShopper

Sorry, I got the link messed up.   This is it:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/221198114479?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Morisa

SusanShopper said:


> Sorry, I got the link messed up.   This is it:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/221198114479?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Everything looks okay, but i'd want to see a close up of the name plate, the rivets on the front pockets, and the inside label to be sure.  More specifically, the lining is correct, from the limited photo set that's available.


----------



## intrigue

Hi, Please authenticate:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...-Clutch-Cosmetic-Set-Livecolofy-/151010972120

Thank you


----------



## Morisa

intrigue said:


> Hi, Please authenticate:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...-Clutch-Cosmetic-Set-Livecolofy-/151010972120
> 
> Thank you



Hard to tell for me.  If they are authentic, they are the made for outlet version of the live colorfully cosmetic line.  I have the cosmetic pouch and the larger natalie set, and the tabs on mine are the leather pulls, not a black piece of fabric.  

Personally, I'd pass if I were you.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

It's counterfeit. I'm sorry! 



taylorlay said:


> Hello can someone please let me know if this is authentic? I received it from my aunt who thinks she bought it in the 90's. I have searched and searched and have just come up empty handed. Thank you in advance  Sorry for sending you onto a link I cannot figure out how to post attachments on here.
> 
> 
> http://forums.ebay.com/db2/topic/Shoes-Purses-And/Hello-Can-Someone/5200140784


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *intrigue* http://forum.purseblog.com/kate-spa...e-spade-416419-post24217640.html#post24217640                              Hi, Please authenticate:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-S...-/151010972120

Thank you     



Morisa said:


> Hard to tell for me.  If they are authentic, they are the made for outlet version of the live colorfully cosmetic line.  I have the cosmetic pouch and the larger natalie set, and the tabs on mine are the leather pulls, not a black piece of fabric.
> 
> Personally, I'd pass if I were you.


I think they're fine.


----------



## missionmassage

Hey there, I wondered if someone could authenticate my Kate Spade purse.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## BeenBurned

missionmassage said:


> Hey there, I wondered if someone could authenticate my Kate Spade purse.  Thanks for your help.


Not a KS expert, but that's fake. 

If you pick at the corner of that KS label, it'll just peel right off and you can have a decent generic purse.


----------



## missionmassage

BeenBurned said:


> Not a KS expert, but that's fake.
> 
> If you pick at the corner of that KS label, it'll just peel right off and you can have a decent generic purse.


Thanks for your help!  I thought it was sewn on, but I will re-check.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Total counterfeit... 



missionmassage said:


> Hey there, I wondered if someone could authenticate my Kate Spade purse.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## SoapyPemberton

Unfortunately, this is not authentic kate spade. Although kate spade made slouchy suede bags, this one doesn't fit into any of the collections she made. Also, there's no interior label. 



missionmassage said:


> Hey there, I wondered if someone could authenticate my Kate Spade purse.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## SoapyPemberton

Also, the label is a bit crooked, right? 



SoapyPemberton said:


> Unfortunately, this is not authentic kate spade. Although kate spade made slouchy suede bags, this one doesn't fit into any of the collections she made. Also, there's no interior label.


----------



## jjgvintage

Hi - I bought this great Kate Spade bag at a 2nd hand store and wondered if someone could authenticate it for me.  i love it but will need to resell it so want to be sure it's real.  Just for your info, the color of the threading detailing looks gold in the pics but is actually white.    Here's a  link to the pictures.  Also, any info as to the name or year it was made would help me.  Thanks so much!!

https://picasaweb.google.com/104679...&authkey=Gv1sRgCL_u0_GLksOCcw&feat=directlink


----------



## missbagwathi

missbagwathi said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone authenticate/identify this bag for me please. I can't find this style anywhere on the internet. Have you seen this before?
> 
> TIA.



Hi

I'm reposting this incase someone missed it, please help me authenticate or identify this.

Thank you!


----------



## nikki312

Hello

Is this nylon Kate Spade purse real?

Thanks


----------



## nikki312

nikki312 said:


> Hello
> 
> Is this nylon Kate Spade purse real?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2111752


Close up of the label.


----------



## Morisa

missbagwathi said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone authenticate/identify this bag for me please. I can't find this style anywhere on the internet. Have you seen this before?
> 
> TIA.



I think the color scheme / line is the oak island stripe line.  I don't know the exact name of the style though, and the shape is not familiar to me.  Do the bag sides "expand" out?

One picture, which looks almost like a stock photo, is not sufficient for any sort of authentication.  You'd need more photos of the bag, including close ups of the zipper pulls, feet on bottom, inside lining and label, etc.


----------



## Juststarting

Hi,

Im new and trying to up my collection, i have seen this kate spade bag on ebay and after reading the posts etc asked the seller to send more pictures, she advised that this was brought years ago before kate spade changed the label etc. which makes me wonder but ... but she does sell other designer bits and also have the dust bag etc.

Being from the uk not sure if kate spade even does fakes over here but could someone poss let me know what you think before i purchase it, thank you so much:

Item name: Kate spade white bowling bag
Item number:  171009240575
Seller ID:  nicolah3013
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171009240575?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## BeenBurned

nikki312 said:


> Hello
> 
> Is this nylon Kate Spade purse real?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2111752





nikki312 said:


> Close up of the label.


Looks good.



Juststarting said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im new and trying to up my collection, i have seen this kate spade bag on ebay and after reading the posts etc asked the seller to send more pictures, she advised that this was brought years ago before kate spade changed the label etc. which makes me wonder but ... but she does sell other designer bits and also have the dust bag etc.
> 
> Being from the uk not sure if kate spade even does fakes over here but could someone poss let me know what you think before i purchase it, thank you so much:
> 
> Item name: Kate spade white bowling bag
> Item number:  171009240575
> Seller ID:  nicolah3013
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171009240575?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Looks good.


----------



## Juststarting

Thank you so much i will get my bidding fingers ready, and hopefully add to my poor collection


----------



## nikki312

Thank you very much.


----------



## netlawyer

Hi Kate Spade-rs!  I usually hang out on the Coach threads, but have managed to thrift a few bags over the last few months that I think might be real Kate Spade bags - two handbags and a tote.  The tote first and I'll put the handbags in a separate post. (I'll leave off the bag I bought before I started reading the threads that had the Kate Spade label "sticker")

Tote:  Red/gray stripes, stripes are perfectly centered, label is perfectly centered on the stripe 11.25H x 12.5W x 4.5D.  Strap drop is 6.5. Has a black leather bottom, with small square button feet bearing the Kate Spade logo.  Black sewn-on fabric Kate Spade label on the outside, black leather label with "kate spade new york made in china" sewn on the inside.  One zipper pocket (zipper pull has kate spade logo), one cell pocket and two small slip pockets.  Leather tie string, leather handles - black on one side and red on the other.


----------



## netlawyer

Bag #2 - appears to be a Black Sam bag.  It is 11W x 7.5H x 5D.  Strap drop is 10.5.    Nylon with a loose (you can turn the lining out) black twill lining.  No feet.  Magnetic snap has a UK patent number: UK PAT 1519246.  Label inside states Made in Taiwan.  Let me know if you need more info - pretty simple bag to describe.


----------



## netlawyer

Third and final bag:  A grey wool boucle bag with a plaid lining.  It has silver button feet and black leather straps.  A leather tag with Made in Italy is sewn inside and there is one zip pocket.  The bag is 7.5W x 7H x 3 deep.  4" strap drop.  I found this link showing boucle bags from 1999 with the same plaid lining which makes me think this one might be genuine:  http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/1999boucle  The lining is black and the stripes are actually lavender, even though they look white in the photo.  The lining is a satin-type fabric.

Thank you so much in advance!!!


----------



## socmoe

Hi everyone! I am usually a Coach buyer but I came across this nice Kate Spade messenger/diaper bag today and bought it, hoping it is authentic. Could you also tell me the name of it and year made, if possible? Thanks so much for your time and effort.





IMG_6643 by Maureen122563, on Flickr




IMG_6641 by Maureen122563, on Flickr




IMG_6633 by Maureen122563, on Flickr




IMG_6632 by Maureen122563, on Flickr




IMG_6629 by Maureen122563, on Flickr




IMG_6626 by Maureen122563, on Flickr




IMG_6624 by Maureen122563, on Flickr




IMG_6618 by Maureen122563, on Flickr


----------



## clh5030

Can someone please help me authenticate this Kate Spade Five Points Camille bag? They are calling it a small Five Points Camille... do they even make small Camilles?





















Item name: Kate Spade Five Points Camille Tangerine- Small
Item number:  140938828124
Seller ID:  ka1ti0e
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...124?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20d09bd95c


----------



## kimchikisses

imageftw.com/uploads/20130325/KS.jpg

May I know what KS bag this is and when it was released? It's a pretty but simple bag, perfect for university!


----------



## Morisa

kimchikisses said:


> imageftw.com/uploads/20130325/KS.jpg
> 
> May I know what KS bag this is and when it was released? It's a pretty but simple bag, perfect for university!



Kingsbury Park Large Catalina Satchel


----------



## Morisa

clh5030 said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this Kate Spade Five Points Camille bag? They are calling it a small Five Points Camille... do they even make small Camilles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item name: Kate Spade Five Points Camille Tangerine- Small
> Item number:  140938828124
> Seller ID:  ka1ti0e
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...124?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20d09bd95c



The pics are tiny so it's hard to tell, but nothing jumps out as being wrong to me.  As for the size, I don't think they made a "small" version, per se.  Why don't you ask the seller what the dimensions are?  They should be approximately 10.7"h x 13.3"w x 4.5"d


----------



## clh5030

Morisa, thanks for the input.  So if they claim that the dimensions are  different, do you think that it is a fake?  Another thing that jumped  out to me was that the Five Points Camille has Shoulder straps, and the  one that this user is trying to sell does not.


----------



## Morisa

clh5030 said:


> Morisa, thanks for the input.  So if they claim that the dimensions are  different, do you think that it is a fake?  Another thing that jumped  out to me was that the Five Points Camille has Shoulder straps, and the  one that this user is trying to sell does not.



My recollection is that the Camille does not have shoulder straps -- i believe the handle drop is an elbow carry bag, and the bag came with a longer, separate strap for over the shoulder.  See http://thehighlow.com/2011/01/kate-spades-first-ever-celeb-face-bryce-howard/


----------



## clh5030

Morisa said:


> My recollection is that the Camille does not have shoulder straps -- i believe the handle drop is an elbow carry bag, and the bag came with a longer, separate strap for over the shoulder.  See http://thehighlow.com/2011/01/kate-spades-first-ever-celeb-face-bryce-howard/


The seller claims that the bag is 9 inches by 7 inches.  I have never heard of a smaller version of the Camille...  They have also included some more pictures:
















Source:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...124?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20d09bd95c



Thoughts?


----------



## Morisa

clh5030 said:


> The seller claims that the bag is 9 inches by 7 inches.  I have never heard of a smaller version of the Camille...  They have also included some more pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...124?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20d09bd95c
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?



Not sure.  It's entirely possible there was a small version of the Camille released, but for whatever reason, it was not as popular as the large version.  The lining is correct for the tangerine/orange color, and nothing looks off about the hardware (although I'd probably want to see a closeup of the feet on the bottom of the bag).


----------



## socmoe

socmoe said:


> Hi everyone! I am usually a Coach buyer but I came across this nice Kate Spade messenger/diaper bag today and bought it, hoping it is authentic. Could you also tell me the name of it and year made, if possible? Thanks so much for your time and effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6643 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6641 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6633 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6632 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6629 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6626 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6624 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6618 by Maureen122563, on Flickr


Hi everyone! I bumped this up in case anyone missed it. I'm hoping it is authentic.....thanks in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

socmoe said:


> Hi everyone! I am usually a Coach buyer but I came across this nice Kate Spade messenger/diaper bag today and bought it, hoping it is authentic. Could you also tell me the name of it and year made, if possible? Thanks so much for your time and effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6643 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6641 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6633 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6632 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6629 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6626 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6624 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6618 by Maureen122563, on Flickr


It looks good. KS isn't my specialty so I usually respond when I'm only absolutely sure of whether my opinion is accurate.


----------



## socmoe

BeenBurned said:


> It looks good. KS isn't my specialty so I usually respond when I'm only absolutely sure of whether my opinion is accurate.


Thanks, BB - I appreciate you taking a look. Glad I got one right!


----------



## missbagwathi

Morisa said:


> I think the color scheme / line is the oak island stripe line.  I don't know the exact name of the style though, and the shape is not familiar to me.  Do the bag sides "expand" out?
> 
> One picture, which looks almost like a stock photo, is not sufficient for any sort of authentication.  You'd need more photos of the bag, including close ups of the zipper pulls, feet on bottom, inside lining and label, etc.



Thanks Morisa for your help, the sides don't expand. I can't seem to find this shape anywhere else. Will try to get more pictures. Thanks once again.


----------



## smilence

Hi, ladies, would you please help me authenticate this purse? Thank you!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140940636954?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## becky319

Hi! can someone please authenticate this purse for me please? it will be greatly appreciated (:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281083930507?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Morisa

becky319 said:


> Hi! can someone please authenticate this purse for me please? it will be greatly appreciated (:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281083930507?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



The listing says it's a "sample" -- i'm not sure where it's a sample from, but it raises some red flags to me.


----------



## Morisa

becky319 said:


> Hi! can someone please authenticate this purse for me please? it will be greatly appreciated (:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281083930507?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



seems ok.


----------



## Budderflie

Hi, sorry to hijack but I was wondering if there was an area here that authenticated Kate spade jewelry. I've searched and the tool brought me here due to the "Kate spade" in the search box. I have a few pieces I'd like to get checked out. Thanks!


----------



## Morisa

Budderflie said:


> Hi, sorry to hijack but I was wondering if there was an area here that authenticated Kate spade jewelry. I've searched and the tool brought me here due to the "Kate spade" in the search box. I have a few pieces I'd like to get checked out. Thanks!



We can try - post a link with pictures and we'll do our best.


----------



## SuziAck

can someone authenticate this georgina for me?  thanks

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121089001630?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## netlawyer

Hi all -

I wanted to bump these just in case any one had thoughts on them one way or the other.

1.  Striped Tote:  http://forum.purseblog.com/kate-spade/authenticate-this-kate-spade-416419-204.html#post24267938

2.  Black Sam Bag:  http://forum.purseblog.com/kate-spade/authenticate-this-kate-spade-416419-204.html#post24268001

3.  Gray Boucle Bag:  http://forum.purseblog.com/kate-spade/authenticate-this-kate-spade-416419-204.html#post24268045

Thanks in advance for any thoughts.


----------



## Morisa

SuziAck said:


> can someone authenticate this georgina for me?  thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121089001630?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Pics are a little blurry but so far it looks okay.  Ask the seller for a close up of the gold stud on the zipper pull and the feet on the bottom of the bag.


----------



## SuziAck

Morisa said:


> Pics are a little blurry but so far it looks okay.  Ask the seller for a close up of the gold stud on the zipper pull and the feet on the bottom of the bag.


Thanks Morisa.  I asked for additional pics like you suggested.  I'll post when I get them.  Suzi


----------



## SuziAck

Morisa said:


> Pics are a little blurry but so far it looks okay.  Ask the seller for a close up of the gold stud on the zipper pull and the feet on the bottom of the bag.


Morsa, the seller added the pics u suggested.  Can u take another look?  Thanks.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121089001630?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649  suzi


----------



## Morisa

SuziAck said:


> Morsa, the seller added the pics u suggested.  Can u take another look?  Thanks.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121089001630?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649  suzi



looks good.


----------



## Tropigal3

Please authenticate this one. It's just so different from what I've seen.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-in-box-...t-/181114273409?pt=Wallet&hash=item2a2b407e81


And this one?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...C-/261165635894?pt=Wallet&hash=item3cceaf5936


----------



## Tropigal3

Another one.  Authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-GENUINE...8-/221194498848?pt=Wallet&hash=item3380383320


----------



## Morisa

Tropigal3 said:


> Please authenticate this one. It's just so different from what I've seen.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-in-box-...t-/181114273409?pt=Wallet&hash=item2a2b407e81
> 
> 
> And this one?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...C-/261165635894?pt=Wallet&hash=item3cceaf5936





Tropigal3 said:


> Another one.  Authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-GENUINE...8-/221194498848?pt=Wallet&hash=item3380383320



all authentic.


----------



## Tropigal3

Morisa said:


> all authentic.



Thanks so much!


----------



## jazzyfish

Please authenticate! Thanks heaps!

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Auth-Kate-Sp...ltDomain_211&hash=item4ac30a9415#ht_596wt_922


----------



## jazzyfish

Oh and this too, please!

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/AUTHENTIC-Ka...tDomain_211&hash=item5aefc67a56#ht_6886wt_922


----------



## SuziAck

Here's another gold coast georgina, how does it look?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-K...922?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item338123a4da


----------



## Morisa

SuziAck said:


> Here's another gold coast georgina, how does it look?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-K...922?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item338123a4da



Seller needs to learn how to take photos without flash.  Anyway, this one looks fine.


----------



## Nance.

Please authenticate this Mercer Isle Small Sloan!
Bought this on impulse, private and offline.
Never crossed my mind that might be a fake until it arrived this afternoon. :wondering


----------



## Morisa

Nance. said:


> Please authenticate this Mercer Isle Small Sloan!
> Bought this on impulse, private and offline.
> Never crossed my mind that might be a fake until it arrived this afternoon. :wondering



What makes you think it's a fake?


----------



## Nance.

Morisa said:


> What makes you think it's a fake?



Hi Morisa,

Its the lining, handle, country of origin tag.

Did some comparison with the bag with photos on ks website and Amazon,  and in need of confirmation from the trained eyes on this forum.

*Lining*
The product description on ks website says it has spades and dots lining. You can clearly see the spades on the lining from the Amazon photos. 

From Amazon:





Mine is dotted with no spades:





*Handle*
The hole spacing and number of holes on the handle.

On ks website:





Mine:






Oh.. and no dust bag with plastic cover on the handle, as its sold as factory seconds from a friend of a friend...


----------



## BeenBurned

Nance. said:


> Hi Morisa,
> 
> Its the lining, handle, country of origin tag.
> 
> Did some comparison with the bag with photos on ks website and Amazon,  and in need of confirmation from the trained eyes on this forum.
> 
> *Lining*
> The product description on ks website says it has spades and dots lining. You can clearly see the spades on the lining from the Amazon photos.
> 
> From Amazon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is dotted with no spades:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Handle*
> The hole spacing and number of holes on the handle.
> 
> On ks website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.. and no dust bag with plastic cover on the handle, as its sold as factory seconds from a friend of a friend...


I don't see anything that indicates that it's fake.

Often outlet bags use slightly different materials than boutique/website items. Also, final products can differ slightly from stock photos as the company might tweak or change details prior to putting items into production.


----------



## zerodegr33s

BeenBurned said:


> I don't see anything that indicates that it's fake.
> 
> Often outlet bags use slightly different materials than boutique/website items. Also, final products can differ slightly from stock photos as the company might tweak or change details prior to putting items into production.


I dont think it is fake either... unless there are clearer indications you can find. 

also, regarding country of origin, kate spade makes all of their bags in china. and they also have factory rejects in china, which may have slight differences to the ones that go on the shelf.


----------



## Morisa

Nance. said:


> Hi Morisa,
> 
> Its the lining, handle, country of origin tag.
> 
> Did some comparison with the bag with photos on ks website and Amazon,  and in need of confirmation from the trained eyes on this forum.
> 
> *Lining*
> The product description on ks website says it has spades and dots lining. You can clearly see the spades on the lining from the Amazon photos.
> 
> From Amazon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is dotted with no spades:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Handle*
> The hole spacing and number of holes on the handle.
> 
> On ks website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.. and no dust bag with plastic cover on the handle, *as its sold as factory seconds from a friend of a friend*...



there's your answer.  It's not a fake, it's a factory second.


----------



## Mz_Scarlett

Is this real? I know it's has tag but still can't find any info. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/161003213126?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## KrispyKHAY

Can someone please identify if any of the Kate Spade bags in this album authentic. I have nothing else to compare it to as this will be my first KS bag to order if ever. Thanks a bunch  

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.168004063235742.26866.100000784474228&type=3


----------



## mrsflores

Hi all,
I'm a Kate Spade newbie. I haven't ever bought Kate Spade before. This one looks fake to me, based on the price, and the fact that I can't tell if the hardware are all the same color. And I'm not sure if KS does stripes on the inside of the bag. However, I don't have a trained KS eye or anything to compare it to.

Can someone verify whether or not this is fake? I would hate to pass up a good deal, but obviously this could be too good to be true. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N...372?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c31c35dac

Thank you!


----------



## netlawyer

mrsflores said:


> Hi all,
> I'm a Kate Spade newbie. I haven't ever bought Kate Spade before. This one looks fake to me, based on the price, and the fact that I can't tell if the hardware are all the same color. And I'm not sure if KS does stripes on the inside of the bag. However, I don't have a trained KS eye or anything to compare it to.
> 
> Can someone verify whether or not this is fake? I would hate to pass up a good deal, but obviously this could be too good to be true.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N...372?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c31c35dac
> 
> Thank you!



I am not a Kate Spade expert but the s and p look too close together to be authentic. Also the letters should all be the same height along the top. 

You can see comparisons of real and fake labels here:  http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/katespadelabels

Since I am not an expert in Kate Spade, I am not going to report it but I have concerns. Hopefully one of our experts can weigh in before the listing ends.


----------



## whateve

mrsflores said:


> Hi all,
> I'm a Kate Spade newbie. I haven't ever bought Kate Spade before. This one looks fake to me, based on the price, and the fact that I can't tell if the hardware are all the same color. And I'm not sure if KS does stripes on the inside of the bag. However, I don't have a trained KS eye or anything to compare it to.
> 
> Can someone verify whether or not this is fake? I would hate to pass up a good deal, but obviously this could be too good to be true.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N...372?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c31c35dac
> 
> Thank you!





netlawyer said:


> I am not a Kate Spade expert but the s and p look too close together to be authentic. Also the letters should all be the same height along the top.
> 
> You can see comparisons of real and fake labels here:  http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/katespadelabels
> 
> Since I am not an expert in Kate Spade, I am not going to report it but I have concerns. Hopefully one of our experts can weigh in before the listing ends.


I'm not an expert either but I don't see any problems. The imprint on my Kate Spades looks the same as the one ebay.


----------



## Leopard Girl

Please authenticate this Kate Spade Purse, and advise any tips that I should be looking for.  I have Dooneys and like this one.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/310651588942?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I contacted the seller, she said that is 11" high and has computer issues so she could fix the auction.

Thanks for your time


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I'm not an expert either but I don't see any problems. The imprint on my Kate Spades looks the same as the one ebay.


I agree. 

I wish the KS experts would post.


----------



## JJABSTRACTS

am i allowed to say in a listing
that I authenticated a bag here at the purse forums?
thx ahead j


----------



## JJABSTRACTS

please authenticate
and name of bag
and size 15"
thx j


----------



## JJABSTRACTS

am I allowed to bump post?
thx j


----------



## Morisa

KrispyKHAY said:


> Can someone please identify if any of the Kate Spade bags in this album authentic. I have nothing else to compare it to as this will be my first KS bag to order if ever. Thanks a bunch
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.168004063235742.26866.100000784474228&type=3



Fake.


----------



## Morisa

mrsflores said:


> Hi all,
> I'm a Kate Spade newbie. I haven't ever bought Kate Spade before. This one looks fake to me, based on the price, and the fact that I can't tell if the hardware are all the same color. And I'm not sure if KS does stripes on the inside of the bag. However, I don't have a trained KS eye or anything to compare it to.
> 
> Can someone verify whether or not this is fake? I would hate to pass up a good deal, but obviously this could be too good to be true.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N...372?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c31c35dac
> 
> Thank you!



The striped lining is correct, it's called the "bookstripe" lining.  Nothing in this listing raises a red flag to me, but to be sure, ask the seller for pictures of the zipper pulls (both the one on the inside zip pocket and the outside big zipper).


----------



## JJABSTRACTS

Hi Morisa
can u authenticate my purse
thx a bunch, j


----------



## JJABSTRACTS

did I do something wrong?
thx ahead j


----------



## BeenBurned

JJABSTRACTS said:


> please authenticate
> and name of bag
> and size 15"
> thx j





JJABSTRACTS said:


> am i allowed to say in a listing
> that I authenticated a bag here at the purse forums?
> thx ahead j





JJABSTRACTS said:


> am I allowed to bump post?
> thx j


You aren't being ignored. I think there isn't a regular KS authenticator here any more so in my case, I'll only post if no one else responds and if I'm sure of an item.

The bag you asked about looks fine.

As far as mentioning that it was looked at and deemed authentic here, yes, you can say it but in the event of a dispute, ebay and/or paypal may require a professional paid authentication.


----------



## JJABSTRACTS

BeenBurned said:


> You aren't being ignored. I think there isn't a regular KS authenticator here any more so in my case, I'll only post if no one else responds and if I'm sure of an item.
> 
> The bag you asked about looks fine.
> 
> As far as mentioning that it was looked at and deemed authentic here, yes, you can say it but in the event of a dispute, ebay and/or paypal may require a professional paid authentication.


thanks a big bunch
I read somewhere on this board months ago, that the hologram on tag is a real bag.
just wanted to have it in rpint from an expert
regards, J


----------



## BeenBurned

JJABSTRACTS said:


> thanks a big bunch
> I read somewhere on this board months ago, that the hologram on tag is a real bag.
> just wanted to have it in rpint from an expert
> regards, J


Although I haven't seen those labels (with holograms) faked on KS bags, it's probably not impossible. Depending on how "good" they want to make their fakes, the counterfeiters can copy anything -- and I mean anything!! Kate Spade isn't at a price point that making 5-star fakes would be worth it, but with technology and digitalization becoming so inexpensive, again, it wouldn't be impossible to do.


----------



## pughugs

Wondering if anyone would/could authenticate this mikas pond wallet bought on ebay. I have no reason to be suspicious other than the back zipper seems discolored-more of a brass color, while the zipper pull and all the other hardware is more of a light gold/silver shade. The snap has "Kane M" printed on it.

Okay, I've now polished the zipper a bit and its a lighter shade of gold, so maybe it was just tarnished, but would the other hardware be so close to a silver shade? I know it's supposed to be 14k plated...
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Morisa

pughugs said:


> Wondering if anyone would/could authenticate this mikas pond wallet bought on ebay. I have no reason to be suspicious other than the back zipper seems discolored-more of a brass color, while the zipper pull and all the other hardware is more of a light gold/silver shade. The snap has "Kane M" printed on it.
> 
> Okay, I've now polished the zipper a bit and its a lighter shade of gold, so maybe it was just tarnished, but would the other hardware be so close to a silver shade? I know it's supposed to be 14k plated...
> Thanks in advance!



Because of the lighting on the photos, it's hard to tell what the color of the hardware is.  Can you maybe zoom out a bit with your photos?  And take the photos without flash? I will say that everything looks correct in terms of the hardware and lining.  It could just be that for whatever reason, the gold plating has worn off some of the hardware.


----------



## pughugs

Ah, you're right, I've tried to take a few more pictures but I'm not  sure if they are much better because I couldn't seem to get normal  lighting, ugh. Here they are,
Thanks for your help!


----------



## BeenBurned

pughugs said:


> Ah, you're right, I've tried to take a few more pictures but I'm not  sure if they are much better because I couldn't seem to get normal  lighting, ugh. Here they are,
> Thanks for your help!


I think it's authentic.


----------



## pughugs

thank you for your help!


----------



## Morisa

pughugs said:


> Ah, you're right, I've tried to take a few more pictures but I'm not  sure if they are much better because I couldn't seem to get normal  lighting, ugh. Here they are,
> Thanks for your help!





BeenBurned said:


> I think it's authentic.



agreed


----------



## KCeboKing

Can someone please tell me of this is a real Kate spade?? I found it for $6, so want to be sure before I go ahead and buy it....


----------



## Morisa

KCeboKing said:


> Can someone please tell me of this is a real Kate spade?? I found it for $6, so want to be sure before I go ahead and buy it....



need a better close up of the label and need more pictures, including the interior label in the bag and the made in tag.


----------



## kcse82

Hi there! I'm new to purseforum and I'd like to have this Kate Spade bag authenticated 

Background: I got this today at an estate sale for a good deal (well it depends if this is actually an authentic KS! :/ ) It still has the tag on and the bag is called "Darlene" in marivaux noel. The logo outside of the bag is not the usual "kate spade NEW YORK" logo although that could be found inside the bag. Searching online, I suppose the logo outside is her "noel" logo im not sure. It also came with a green note card containing information mostly about the fabric and the brown dust bag with a hot pink tie. I checked the bag and it is made in China. I searched online for the Darlene marivaux noel but there were not that many results so any info you experts could provide would be very much appreciated! 

Here's a link to the pictures!
http://flic.kr/ps/enUdv

Thanks so much!!


----------



## KCeboKing

Morisa said:


> need a better close up of the label and need more pictures, including the interior label in the bag and the made in tag.



Thanks! I don't see and interior label or a made in tag... I'm guessing that answers the question then?


----------



## Morisa

KCeboKing said:


> Thanks! I don't see and interior label or a made in tag... I'm guessing that answers the question then?



Probably.  It should have a made in tag.


----------



## Morisa

kcse82 said:


> Hi there! I'm new to purseforum and I'd like to have this Kate Spade bag authenticated
> 
> Background: I got this today at an estate sale for a good deal (well it depends if this is actually an authentic KS! :/ ) It still has the tag on and the bag is called "Darlene" in marivaux noel. The logo outside of the bag is not the usual "kate spade NEW YORK" logo although that could be found inside the bag. Searching online, I suppose the logo outside is her "noel" logo im not sure. It also came with a green note card containing information mostly about the fabric and the brown dust bag with a hot pink tie. I checked the bag and it is made in China. I searched online for the Darlene marivaux noel but there were not that many results so any info you experts could provide would be very much appreciated!
> 
> Here's a link to the pictures!
> http://flic.kr/ps/enUdv
> 
> Thanks so much!!



Looks fine.


----------



## BeenBurned

KCeboKing said:


> Can someone please tell me of this is a real Kate spade?? I found it for $6, so want to be sure before I go ahead and buy it....


I'm pretty sure it's fake. I don't think the font or spacing are correct on the label. 

Compare -- authentic on right. Notice that the "N" in New York is under the "a" in kate. It should be under the 't' and the 'k' in york should be under the a in spade.


----------



## kcse82

Morisa said:


> Looks fine.


Thanks!


----------



## netlawyer

KCeboKing said:
			
		

> Hi there! I'm new to purseforum and I'd like to have this Kate Spade bag authenticated
> 
> Background: I got this today at an estate sale for a good deal (well it depends if this is actually an authentic KS! :/ ) It still has the tag on and the bag is called "Darlene" in marivaux noel. The logo outside of the bag is not the usual "kate spade NEW YORK" logo although that could be found inside the bag. Searching online, I suppose the logo outside is her "noel" logo im not sure. It also came with a green note card containing information mostly about the fabric and the brown dust bag with a hot pink tie. I checked the bag and it is made in China. I searched online for the Darlene marivaux noel but there were not that many results so any info you experts could provide would be very much appreciated!
> Here's a link to the pictures!
> 
> http://flic.kr/ps/enUdv
> 
> Thanks so much!!





KCeboKing said:


> Thanks! I don't see and interior label or a made in tag... I'm guessing that answers the question then?



How did you know it was made in China without a made in tag?


----------



## KCeboKing

BeenBurned said:


> I'm pretty sure it's fake. I don't think the font or spacing are correct on the label.
> 
> Compare -- authentic on right. Notice that the "N" in New York is under the "a" in kate. It should be under the 't' and the 'k' in york should be under the a in spade.




AH! Thanks!! Good to know for the future! At least there is a 7 day return policy!


----------



## KCeboKing

netlawyer said:


> How did you know it was made in China without a made in tag?



HI! I think the quotes got mixed up. 

Hi there! I'm new to purseforum and I'd like to have this Kate Spade bag authenticated 

 Background: I got this today at an estate sale for a good deal (well it depends if this is actually an authentic KS! :/ ) It still has the tag on and the bag is called "Darlene" in marivaux noel. The logo outside of the bag is not the usual "Kate Spade NEW YORK" logo although that could be found inside the bag. Searching online, I suppose the logo outside is her "noel" logo im not sure. It also came with a green note card containing information mostly about the fabric and the brown dust bag with a hot pink tie. I checked the bag and it is made in China. I searched online for the Darlene marivaux noel but there were not that many results so any info you experts could provide would be very much appreciated! 
 Here's a link to the pictures!
<---- that is from KCSE82. Not me. That one does have a tag and everything. Mine does not.


----------



## kcse82

netlawyer said:


> How did you know it was made in China without a made in tag?


Yeah mine does and it's on the pics too


----------



## frecks

can someone authenticate plz? more pics below


----------



## frecks

more pics


----------



## Morisa

frecks said:


> can someone authenticate plz? more pics below





frecks said:


> more pics



I think you posted in the wrong subforum.  You need to post these in the Prada subforum.  Good luck, it's a lovely looking bag!


----------



## magister

Can comeone help ID this Kate Spade style/collection?  Thanks!


----------



## Copper Green

Please Authenticate.....Much Appreciation in Advance

Item:  Kate Spade Summerville
Item #:  380629400067
Seller: linda*s***stuff
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/380629400067?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Morisa

Copper Green said:


> Please Authenticate.....Much Appreciation in Advance
> 
> Item:  Kate Spade Summerville
> Item #:  380629400067
> Seller: linda*s***stuff
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/380629400067?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Yup.  It's a summerville natia hobo.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Complete and total counterfeit! 
Could you sneakily peel the label off and throw it away? lol! This way, it doesn't sell as a kate spade. 



KCeboKing said:


> Can someone please tell me of this is a real Kate spade?? I found it for $6, so want to be sure before I go ahead and buy it....


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Hi there! I am the official "kate spade expert" who authenticates all kate spades for Linda's Stuff. I guarantee, personally, that all kate spades listed for Linda's Stuff are authentic. 
Dawn Parrish



Copper Green said:


> Please Authenticate.....Much Appreciation in Advance
> 
> Item:  Kate Spade Summerville
> Item #:  380629400067
> Seller: linda*s***stuff
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/380629400067?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

This is fine. Authentic. 



mrsflores said:


> Hi all,
> I'm a Kate Spade newbie. I haven't ever bought Kate Spade before. This one looks fake to me, based on the price, and the fact that I can't tell if the hardware are all the same color. And I'm not sure if KS does stripes on the inside of the bag. However, I don't have a trained KS eye or anything to compare it to.
> 
> Can someone verify whether or not this is fake? I would hate to pass up a good deal, but obviously this could be too good to be true.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N...372?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c31c35dac
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## Morisa

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Hi there! I am the official "kate spade expert" who authenticates all kate spades for Linda's Stuff. I guarantee, personally, that all kate spades listed for Linda's Stuff are authentic.
> Dawn Parrish



Yay, dawn's back!


----------



## KCeboKing

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Complete and total counterfeit!
> Could you sneakily peel the label off and throw it away? lol! This way, it doesn't sell as a kate spade.



Yea, so I've learned. :+(  too bad I didn't get a chance to return it in time, but! I did just peel off the sticker so at least no one will know what it is trying to be. Just looks like a cute little bag now.  Makes me feel a tiny bit better.  Came off like no bodies business. Lol.


----------



## cherrylollipops

Hello!!

Would you mind authenticating this pretty KS for me, please??
Thank you so much for your time! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/190830569804?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Aw, thanks Morisa!! Good to be back. I took a hiatus away from here for a while after Marissk passed away... It was too sad without her! 



Morisa said:


> Yay, dawn's back!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yes, it is exactly what it claims to be! 



cherrylollipops said:


> Hello!!
> 
> Would you mind authenticating this pretty KS for me, please??
> Thank you so much for your time!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/190830569804?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## cherrylollipops

YAY! Thank you so much!! 



dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes, it is exactly what it claims to be!


----------



## missm88

Hi!  I'm looking at a Kate Spade wallet (on ebay) and suspect it's fake because there are no rivets on the gold nameplate (most of the wallets I've seen have the little rivets on the corners of the nameplate).  Can someone help?

Here's the one I'm looking at:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...ip-Around-Wallet-NWT-/151028527859#vi-content


Here's a similar (looks older? diff color):

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171031521830


----------



## BeenBurned

missm88 said:


> Hi!  I'm looking at a Kate Spade wallet (on ebay) and suspect it's fake because there are no rivets on the gold nameplate (most of the wallets I've seen have the little rivets on the corners of the nameplate).  Can someone help?
> 
> Here's the one I'm looking at:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...ip-Around-Wallet-NWT-/151028527859#vi-content
> 
> 
> Here's a similar (looks older? diff color):
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171031521830


The wallet looks fine to me. 

I'm betting it's an outlet wallet and there are many current listings without the rivets:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...=kate+spade+neda+alexander&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## missm88

BeenBurned said:


> The wallet looks fine to me.
> 
> I'm betting it's an outlet wallet and there are many current listings without the rivets:
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...=kate+spade+neda+alexander&_sacat=0&_from=R40


thank you!!


----------



## Morisa

missm88 said:


> Hi!  I'm looking at a Kate Spade wallet (on ebay) and suspect it's fake because there are no rivets on the gold nameplate (most of the wallets I've seen have the little rivets on the corners of the nameplate).  Can someone help?
> 
> Here's the one I'm looking at:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...ip-Around-Wallet-NWT-/151028527859#vi-content
> 
> 
> Here's a similar (looks older? diff color):
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171031521830





BeenBurned said:


> The wallet looks fine to me.
> 
> I'm betting it's an outlet wallet and there are many current listings without the rivets:
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...=kate+spade+neda+alexander&_sacat=0&_from=R40



Yep, the green Neda one is an outlet version.  You can tell from the 4th photo, where you can see the tag -- it has two lines.  the bottom line is the outlet line price, the top line is the "comparable" full-price version.


----------



## timetoshop2012

Purchased This On Ebay A Few Days Ago, Just Wanted To Make Sure It Was Authentic.

I Also Provided A Few Pictures Of My Own. I Received It This Afternoon.

Title: Kate Spade Purse Handbag
http://www.ebay.com/itm/190830772455?var=490146574490&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## BeenBurned

timetoshop2012 said:


> Purchased This On Ebay A Few Days Ago, Just Wanted To Make Sure It Was Authentic.
> 
> I Also Provided A Few Pictures Of My Own. I Received It This Afternoon.
> 
> Title: Kate Spade Purse Handbag
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/19083077245...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


Authentic.


----------



## timetoshop2012

Thank You BeenBurned!



BeenBurned said:


> Authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

timetoshop2012 said:


> Thank You BeenBurned!


You're welcome.


----------



## roaming12

hi everyone! i'm very new and recently got interested in kate spade (yay!) and bought a bag on ebay. i want to just check if it's authentic. it looks good and is sturdy and good quality. i dont know what type it is, maybe wellesley elena? ive checked online and the only thing that may be off is the inside long zipper above the logo. some online pictures look just like this, but some have a leather lining that goes all the way around the zipper. not sure if they were just different edition or what. anyways thank you so much for the help!


----------



## Morisa

roaming12 said:


> hi everyone! i'm very new and recently got interested in kate spade (yay!) and bought a bag on ebay. i want to just check if it's authentic. it looks good and is sturdy and good quality. i dont know what type it is, maybe wellesley elena? ive checked online and the only thing that may be off is the inside long zipper above the logo. some online pictures look just like this, but some have a leather lining that goes all the way around the zipper. not sure if they were just different edition or what. anyways thank you so much for the help!



Yes, it's a wellesley elena.  Looks lovely, enjoy.


----------



## CarolynT

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
> Thanks!


Could anyone help me with this bag?
http://www.flickr.com/photos/91015437@N06/
Sorry that I couldn't upload photos directly here.
Thx.


----------



## CarolynT

Could anyone help me with this bag?
http://www.flickr.com/photos/91015437@N06/
Sorry that I couldn't upload photos directly here.
Thx.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Looks good to me!






CarolynT said:


> Could anyone help me with this bag?
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/91015437@N06/
> Sorry that I couldn't upload photos directly here.
> Thx.


----------



## CarolynT

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Looks good to me!


Thanks very much for your reply. I really appreciate it. I'm very new to kate spade but I do love this bag very much. I'm searching the Internet and found the lining of the inside cover is U with a cross but this bag has only a U shape lining. I'm not sure if I've described correctly. I'm just confused about this.Again, thanks a lot.


----------



## jemmi

Item Name: Kate Spade Gold Coast Lacey wallet (Cashew color)
Who took the pictures: Me
Comments: Please help me authenticate this wallet. Thank you!

http://sdrv.ms/11aCPqE


----------



## socmoe

Hi - I picked up a KS bag today and am hoping it is authentic.The back of the black tag says "Made in China" I just realized that I forgot to take a pic of the back fo the tag.  If authentic, could you tell me its name and year if possible? Thank you so much!




IMG_8006 by Maureen122563, on Flickr




IMG_8003 by Maureen122563, on Flickr




IMG_8002 by Maureen122563, on Flickr




IMG_8001 by Maureen122563, on Flickr




IMG_7999 by Maureen122563, on Flickr




IMG_7996 by Maureen122563, on Flickr




IMG_7997 by Maureen122563, on Flickr




IMG_8009 by Maureen122563, on Flickr


----------



## Morisa

jemmi said:


> Item Name: Kate Spade Gold Coast Lacey wallet (Cashew color)
> Who took the pictures: Me
> Comments: Please help me authenticate this wallet. Thank you!
> 
> http://sdrv.ms/11aCPqE



Your link does not seem to work.  Can you re-upload your photos to Imgur or something like that?


----------



## Morisa

socmoe said:


> Hi - I picked up a KS bag today and am hoping it is authentic.The back of the black tag says "Made in China" I just realized that I forgot to take a pic of the back fo the tag.  If authentic, could you tell me its name and year if possible? Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8006 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8003 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8002 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8001 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7999 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7996 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7997 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8009 by Maureen122563, on Flickr



This looks okay to me, but I would wait for dawn's confirmation.


----------



## socmoe

Morisa said:


> This looks okay to me, but I would wait for dawn's confirmation.


Thanks, Morisa - I will wait for Dawn.


----------



## jemmi

Morisa said:


> Your link does not seem to work.  Can you re-upload your photos to Imgur or something like that?


Thanks for trying to check it out. Not sure why the link doesn't work. I think i will return it anyway.


----------



## Caerus

I am trying to purchase a handbag and I have been considering this Kate Spade Park Row Karen for so long. However, I can't tell if it is authentic or not. Thoughts?


----------



## Morisa

Caerus said:


> I am trying to purchase a handbag and I have been considering this Kate Spade Park Row Karen for so long. However, I can't tell if it is authentic or not. Thoughts?



Nothing raises a red flag to me, but to be sure I would ask the seller for a clear closeup photo of the name plate as well as the zipper tag pull, as well as a picture of the interior lining of the bag and label.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yes, this looks fine to me. I'd say it's authentic! 




socmoe said:


> Hi - I picked up a KS bag today and am hoping it is authentic.The back of the black tag says "Made in China" I just realized that I forgot to take a pic of the back fo the tag.  If authentic, could you tell me its name and year if possible? Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8006 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8003 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8002 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8001 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7999 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7996 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7997 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8009 by Maureen122563, on Flickr


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

It's good. 



Caerus said:


> I am trying to purchase a handbag and I have been considering this Kate Spade Park Row Karen for so long. However, I can't tell if it is authentic or not. Thoughts?


----------



## socmoe

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes, this looks fine to me. I'd say it's authentic!


Thank you so much, Dawn! yay!


----------



## A2wonbaby

Please authenticate.  I already purchased, but have not left feedback.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111055293380?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Kate Spade Gold Coast Campbell, seller incorrectly called it Liberty Street.
There is no Kate Spade label in the inside.  It has the little metal spade underneath the inside zipper.

I can provide more pictures if needed.


----------



## Morisa

A2wonbaby said:


> Please authenticate.  I already purchased, but have not left feedback.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111055293380?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Kate Spade Gold Coast Campbell, seller incorrectly called it Liberty Street.
> There is no Kate Spade label in the inside.  It has the little metal spade underneath the inside zipper.
> 
> I can provide more pictures if needed.



Yes the spade without the label is correct on this bag.


----------



## littlecollector

Can anyone authenticate this bag for me please? Thanks!


----------



## littlecollector

More pictures of this bag. Sorry I cant seem to upload more than 3 pictures in one post...it just lags


----------



## littlecollector

Last picture of the bottom of the bag


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

*It is authentic. *




littlecollector said:


> Can anyone authenticate this bag for me please? Thanks!


----------



## missywinter

hi i am a new user of this forum, i have purchase 1 kate spade from one seller in fb, would like someone to authenticate my kate spade. i purchase the same longchamp from her. 























i do not know where i am lacking. kindly advise. Thanks!


----------



## A2wonbaby

Morisa said:


> Yes the spade without the label is correct on this bag.


Thank you, Morisa.  Were you able to tell if the bag authentic?


----------



## littlecollector

Thanks dawnsfinallywed for authenticating my bag!


----------



## Morisa

A2wonbaby said:


> Thank you, Morisa.  Were you able to tell if the bag authentic?



It looks okay to me.  As I responded in your PM to me, if you can post additional photos of the area that you are concerned about, we can better advise.  The photos on ebay are not the best quality.


----------



## A2wonbaby

Hello Morisa,
I'm sorry I could not figure out how to properly post photos.  
Gold Coast Campbell
http://www.ebay.com/itm/111055293380?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
She said it was purchased from a KS outlet.  What does that mean if it is a "second?"  Are seconds only sold at outlets?  Are the designated as such?  Do you think that seam behind the handle is a defect or how the Campbell was made?
Thanks! 


http://s1043.photobucket.com/user/acornbaby/media/IMG_3502.jpg.html?sort=3&o=10

http://s1043.photobucket.com/user/acornbaby/media/IMG_3503.jpg.html?sort=3&o=9

http://s1043.photobucket.com/user/acornbaby/media/IMG_3505.jpg.html?sort=3&o=8

http://s1043.photobucket.com/user/acornbaby/media/IMG_3506.jpg.html?sort=3&o=7

http://s1043.photobucket.com/user/acornbaby/media/IMG_3507.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6

http://s1043.photobucket.com/user/acornbaby/media/IMG_3508.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5

http://s1043.photobucket.com/user/acornbaby/media/IMG_3510.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4

http://s1043.photobucket.com/user/acornbaby/media/IMG_3511.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3

http://s1043.photobucket.com/user/acornbaby/media/IMG_3514.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2

http://s1043.photobucket.com/user/acornbaby/media/IMG_3515.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

http://s1043.photobucket.com/user/acornbaby/media/IMG_3516.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## mlharris

Hi ladies,
I just picked up what I hope is a Kate Spade on my lunch break trip to Goodwill. I don't know too much about the brand but lurking on the Coach forums has taught me a bit about what to look for in quality bags. The construction seemed good and tags didn't look too sketchy.

An eBay search found me one just like it, can you tell me if this is authentic, please? If it is and you happen to know the style name, I'd appreciate that as well. Thanks so much for your time and for sharing your expertise!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-pink-baby-bag-/121111423566?pt=US_Diaper_Bags&hash=item1c32cdaa4e


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I'd need to see your bag before I could say for sure. 




mlharris said:


> Hi ladies,
> I just picked up what I hope is a Kate Spade on my lunch break trip to Goodwill. I don't know too much about the brand but lurking on the Coach forums has taught me a bit about what to look for in quality bags. The construction seemed good and tags didn't look too sketchy.
> 
> An eBay search found me one just like it, can you tell me if this is authentic, please? If it is and you happen to know the style name, I'd appreciate that as well. Thanks so much for your time and for sharing your expertise!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-pink-baby-bag-/121111423566?pt=US_Diaper_Bags&hash=item1c32cdaa4e


----------



## A2wonbaby

A2wonbaby said:


> Hello Morisa,
> I'm sorry I could not figure out how to properly post photos.
> Gold Coast Campbell
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111055293380?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> She said it was purchased from a KS outlet.  What does that mean if it is a "second?"  Are seconds only sold at outlets?  Are the designated as such?  Do you think that seam behind the handle is a defect or how the Campbell was made?
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> http://s1043.photobucket.com/user/acornbaby/media/IMG_3502.jpg.html?sort=3&o=10
> 
> http://s1043.photobucket.com/user/acornbaby/media/IMG_3503.jpg.html?sort=3&o=9
> 
> http://s1043.photobucket.com/user/acornbaby/media/IMG_3505.jpg.html?sort=3&o=8
> 
> http://s1043.photobucket.com/user/acornbaby/media/IMG_3506.jpg.html?sort=3&o=7
> 
> http://s1043.photobucket.com/user/acornbaby/media/IMG_3507.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6
> 
> http://s1043.photobucket.com/user/acornbaby/media/IMG_3508.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5
> 
> http://s1043.photobucket.com/user/acornbaby/media/IMG_3510.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4
> 
> http://s1043.photobucket.com/user/acornbaby/media/IMG_3511.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3
> 
> http://s1043.photobucket.com/user/acornbaby/media/IMG_3514.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2
> 
> http://s1043.photobucket.com/user/acornbaby/media/IMG_3515.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
> 
> http://s1043.photobucket.com/user/acornbaby/media/IMG_3516.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


Hi,
Can anyone authenticate my KS gold coast campbell bag?  I posted on May 9 and May 14?  Did I post incorrectly?

Thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *A2wonbaby* 

                              Hello Morisa,
I'm sorry I could not figure out how to properly post photos.  
Gold Coast Campbell
http://www.ebay.com/itm/111055293380...84.m1423.l2649
She said it was purchased from a KS outlet.  What does that mean if it  is a "second?"  Are seconds only sold at outlets?  Are the designated as  such?  Do you think that seam behind the handle is a defect or how the  Campbell was made?
Thanks! 


http://s1043.photobucket.com/user/ac...ml?sort=3&o=10

http://s1043.photobucket.com/user/ac...tml?sort=3&o=9

http://s1043.photobucket.com/user/ac...tml?sort=3&o=8

http://s1043.photobucket.com/user/ac...tml?sort=3&o=7

http://s1043.photobucket.com/user/ac...tml?sort=3&o=6

http://s1043.photobucket.com/user/ac...tml?sort=3&o=5

http://s1043.photobucket.com/user/ac...tml?sort=3&o=4

http://s1043.photobucket.com/user/ac...tml?sort=3&o=3

http://s1043.photobucket.com/user/ac...tml?sort=3&o=2

http://s1043.photobucket.com/user/ac...tml?sort=3&o=1

http://s1043.photobucket.com/user/ac...tml?sort=3&o=0




A2wonbaby said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone authenticate my KS gold coast campbell bag?  I posted on May 9 and May 14?  Did I post incorrectly?
> 
> Thank you.


I'm not a KS authenticator but it looks good to me.


----------



## Morisa

A2wonbaby said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone authenticate my KS gold coast campbell bag?  I posted on May 9 and May 14?  Did I post incorrectly?
> 
> Thank you.



Sorry, some of us have been busy and haven't necessarily been able to spend time on these threads.   

In any event, as I said before, I think the lining and the label look correct on this bag.  I understand your concern about the stitch marks on the panel behind the label on the front of the bag.  As I said before, my only guess/explanation for that would be that this is some sort of factory second version of the bag, or that this particular bag had a defect (the gold coast line is not a made-for-factory line).  This would make sense given where the seller said she had purchased the bag.


----------



## A2wonbaby

Morisa said:


> Sorry, some of us have been busy and haven't necessarily been able to spend time on these threads.
> 
> In any event, as I said before, I think the lining and the label look correct on this bag.  I understand your concern about the stitch marks on the panel behind the label on the front of the bag.  As I said before, my only guess/explanation for that would be that this is some sort of factory second version of the bag, or that this particular bag had a defect (the gold coast line is not a made-for-factory line).  This would make sense given where the seller said she had purchased the bag.


Thank you!


----------



## Morisa

cw2323 said:


> any ideas on this wallet?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300908025239?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649



Looks good.  Is there something that concerns you about it?


----------



## missywinter

i think i repost my KS, wanted to cfm is authentic before i decided whether to keep it or sell it :/ brought from a facebook user...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

It is authentic! 




missywinter said:


> i think i repost my KS, wanted to cfm is authentic before i decided whether to keep it or sell it :/ brought from a facebook user...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Authentic! 




cw2323 said:


> any ideas on this wallet?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300908025239?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## missywinter

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It is authentic!



Omg thank you so much...  so happy!


----------



## Kdisaster

Hi there!

May I please get these two items authenticated? TIA!!!

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Kate-spade-N...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd1bff190&_uhb=1

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NWT-Kate-Spa...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232ab36143&_uhb=1


----------



## NurseEliFlorida

Is the authentic?  Thanks!



http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/EliNurse/slideshow/Kate


----------



## NurseEliFlorida

ops sorry about the spelling mistake!


----------



## Juliennes

here in the philippines you can buy cheap kate spade perfume as low as 20usd for her 50ml perfume.
Lilabelle and kate are the names..can anyone tell me if theres any good?


----------



## BeenBurned

Juliennes said:


> here in the philippines you can buy cheap kate spade perfume as low as 20usd for her 50ml perfume.
> Lilabelle and kate are the names..can anyone tell me if theres any good?


I can't speak for fragrances specifically, but knowing that perfumes are highly faked and/or watered down, I'd be hesitant.

Additionally, if you search the purse forum and specifically the "authenticate this Coach" section, you'll see that we have seen many, many, many scary "good" fakes coming from Filippino sellers. In fact, they are so close, that the authenticators recommend against buying from sellers in that country.

While I hate generalizing about a whole country of sellers, IMO, it's better safe than sorry.


----------



## Morisa

NurseEliFlorida said:


> Is the authentic?  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/EliNurse/slideshow/Kate



I have my thoughts, but I would wait for Dawn as she is the expert on older KS bags.


----------



## Morisa

Kdisaster said:


> Hi there!
> 
> May I please get these two items authenticated? TIA!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Kate-spade-N...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd1bff190&_uhb=1
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NWT-Kate-Spa...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232ab36143&_uhb=1



Both look fine to me.


----------



## NurseEliFlorida

Morisa said:


> I have my thoughts, but I would wait for Dawn as she is the expert on older KS bags.


 


I will wait.  Thanks so much


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Nope, sorry, but it's a counterfeit. 




NurseEliFlorida said:


> Is the authentic?  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/EliNurse/slideshow/Kate


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I see no problems with either bag. Both seem authentic to me. 



Kdisaster said:


> Hi there!
> 
> May I please get these two items authenticated? TIA!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Kate-spade-N...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd1bff190&_uhb=1
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NWT-Kate-Spa...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232ab36143&_uhb=1


----------



## Morisa

cw2323 said:


> i think this is real but wanted to double check
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300913032818?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649



authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Authentic! 



cw2323 said:


> i think this is real but wanted to double check
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300913032818?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## In2themystik2

I should be sleeping, but just got this bag on eBay and it arrived today, so I wanted to try and authenticate it.  It looks like the villabella ave. Quinn bag, but I couldn't find that bag in this color (like a mint/Tiffany blue) anywhere on the web, so didn't know if its a different style or if it's fake.  If it's fake, it's a good fake, but it has a lot of the necessary elements.  The straps are just about shoulder bag length and the bottom is flat, without feet.  It's used, so a bit wrinkled and smooshed from use or storage. 




image by in2themystik2, on Flickr




image by in2themystik2, on Flickr




image by in2themystik2, on Flickr




image by in2themystik2, on Flickr




image by in2themystik2, on Flickr

Hard to see, but spade on zipper pull.




image by in2themystik2, on Flickr




image by in2themystik2, on Flickr

On the inside it has a spade, but no leather label.  It does have the other tags inside I have pictured and the made in china label looks like another Kate spade bag I have.  What do you guys think?  If it's authentic, does anyone know what design this is and approximately when it was released?

Thank you!  I really liked the color and the bow!  I'm obsessed with bows and kate spade right now.


----------



## BeenBurned

In2themystik2 said:


> I should be sleeping, but just got this bag on eBay and it arrived today, so I wanted to try and authenticate it.  It looks like the villabella ave. Quinn bag, but I couldn't find that bag in this color (like a mint/Tiffany blue) anywhere on the web, so didn't know if its a different style or if it's fake.  If it's fake, it's a good fake, but it has a lot of the necessary elements.  The straps are just about shoulder bag length and the bottom is flat, without feet.  It's used, so a bit wrinkled and smooshed from use or storage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image by in2themystik2, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image by in2themystik2, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image by in2themystik2, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image by in2themystik2, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image by in2themystik2, on Flickr
> 
> Hard to see, but spade on zipper pull.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image by in2themystik2, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image by in2themystik2, on Flickr
> 
> On the inside it has a spade, but no leather label.  It does have the other tags inside I have pictured and the made in china label looks like another Kate spade bag I have.  What do you guys think?  If it's authentic, does anyone know what design this is and approximately when it was released?
> 
> Thank you!  I really liked the color and the bow!  I'm obsessed with bows and kate spade right now.


It's genuine.


----------



## relax159

Hi,
I sold this item on Ebay after buying it from KateSpade.com   The buyer claims it is fake and not real leather and has opened a dispute with ebay. I am sending her a link to this page so she can read your opinions,  if you would be so kind. 
Thank you so much. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200925644219&ssPageName=ADME:L:EOISSA:US:1123


----------



## In2themystik2

BeenBurned said:


> It's genuine.


Oh great!  Thanks!  I thought it probably was, but want to double check since I couldn't find any other pictures of the bag online in any owner photos or archives, etc.  I'm not sure what its called though, so makes it harder to find.  Looks like villabella avenue Quinn, but maybe not since I couldn't find that begin this color. 

Does anyone know what the name of this bag was?  I am just curious to know for future reference!    I think it just needs a little conditioning and reshaping and getting some wrinkles out, if that's possible.


----------



## Morisa

relax159 said:


> Hi,
> I sold this item on Ebay after buying it from KateSpade.com   The buyer claims it is fake and not real leather and has opened a dispute with ebay. I am sending her a link to this page so she can read your opinions,  if you would be so kind.
> Thank you so much.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200925644219&ssPageName=ADME:L:EOISSA:US:1123



I'm not sure what we're supposed to be seeing here.  The photos in the listing are all stock photos, not of the actual bag.  It's impossible to do any type of authentication with only stock photos.


----------



## relax159

Oops: Unfortunately I created that listing before I even received the bag. I used the stock photo's because they are of the actual bag and it is brand new.  I do have more pictures that I didn't put in this listing, here they are:    BTW, the buyer claims that KS would never send a bag in plastic (every one I have gotten from them has been in plastic) and that they wouldn't wrap the handle in tissue. I am sorry, I am just so frustrated because I know it is real. It is so demeaning to be accused of fraud. I appreciate any help you can give. I do have another of the same bag, if you need more pictures I can get it out tomorrow and take more


----------



## evilvietgirl

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...224?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4173eedd00

Is it authentic?


----------



## Morisa

evilvietgirl said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...224?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4173eedd00
> 
> Is it authentic?



Yes.  My guess is that the seller picked this up during the most recent kate spade sample sale, as I do not believe that the cement color combo was available via the regular retail channels.


----------



## Morisa

relax159 said:


> Oops: Unfortunately I created that listing before I even received the bag. I used the stock photo's because they are of the actual bag and it is brand new.  I do have more pictures that I didn't put in this listing, here they are:    BTW, the buyer claims that KS would never send a bag in plastic (every one I have gotten from them has been in plastic) and that they wouldn't wrap the handle in tissue. I am sorry, I am just so frustrated because I know it is real. It is so demeaning to be accused of fraud. I appreciate any help you can give. I do have another of the same bag, if you need more pictures I can get it out tomorrow and take more



It's fine.


----------



## amaiaisabella

Hello, all. My mother is looking for a new bag and I recommended Kate Spade as I love the line. She found these on Ebay but I wanted to see if either was genuine before recommending she buy. I really appreciate any feedback you all can offer. Thank you! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-NWT-Kat...A%2BFICS%2BUFI&otn=21&pmod=380614042291&ps=54

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...&otn=21&pmod=380614042291&ps=54#ht_1371wt_679


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Both are authentic! 



amaiaisabella said:


> Hello, all. My mother is looking for a new bag and I recommended Kate Spade as I love the line. She found these on Ebay but I wanted to see if either was genuine before recommending she buy. I really appreciate any feedback you all can offer. Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-NWT-Kat...A%2BFICS%2BUFI&otn=21&pmod=380614042291&ps=54
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...&otn=21&pmod=380614042291&ps=54#ht_1371wt_679


----------



## amaiaisabella

Thank you very much!


----------



## AlwysSublime

Looking for a passport holder. 

Item: Kate Spade Wellesley Passport Holder Coral
Seller: homebrewedproducts
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/230991964364?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Item: Kate Spade Daycation Shippinstr Passport Holder
Seller: homebrewedproducts
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/230992108963?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Item: Kate Spade Daycation Shippinstr Passport Holder
Seller: handbaggirlie
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130921681531?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thank you so much!


----------



## Morisa

AlwysSublime said:


> Looking for a passport holder.
> 
> Item: Kate Spade Wellesley Passport Holder Coral
> Seller: homebrewedproducts
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/230991964364?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Item: Kate Spade Daycation Shippinstr Passport Holder
> Seller: homebrewedproducts
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/230992108963?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Item: Kate Spade Daycation Shippinstr Passport Holder
> Seller: handbaggirlie
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130921681531?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you so much!



all are fine


----------



## theminimg

I've just bought this: 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251284355432?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I've seen this bag on a thread before. Could anyone give me any information on this bag and whether it's authentic or not?


----------



## relax159

Morisa said:


> It's fine.


Thank yo so much, the buyer has dropped the case and apologized!!


----------



## AlwysSublime

Morisa said:


> all are fine


Good to hear. Time for a bidding war. lol. Thank you. Are these Outlet or Sample Sale Kate Spade? Wondering how they can put them on eBay for only ~$40.


----------



## JustJesstin

Hi y'all! I found a Kate Spade bag for $10 while I was thrifting at Goodwill today. I feel like the bag is a fake, but I don't know much about what makes a designer bag authentic or not, so I snatched it up just in case and figured I could always return it.

















So, fake or not?


----------



## AlwysSublime

Item: Kate Spade Passport Holder
Seller: michiganavemanhattan
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...pt=US_Women_s_Accessories&hash=item3a81c4d782
Comments: Buyer has 100% feedback but not sure why the comments on the ebay post say only FUN FUN FUN. lol. It is one of a few "Buy It Now". I'm losing out on all the other bidding ones.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Complete and total counterfeit. Yes, you need to return it and make sure they understand that it is ILLEGAL for them to sell counterfeits. Their "not knowing" it's fake (which is what they're going to tell you) does not negate their responsibility here. Good luck to you! 



JustJesstin said:


> Hi y'all! I found a Kate Spade bag for $10 while I was thrifting at Goodwill today. I feel like the bag is a fake, but I don't know much about what makes a designer bag authentic or not, so I snatched it up just in case and figured I could always return it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, fake or not?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

It's fine, fine, fine. (Genuine!)



AlwysSublime said:


> Item: Kate Spade Passport Holder
> Seller: michiganavemanhattan
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...pt=US_Women_s_Accessories&hash=item3a81c4d782
> Comments: Buyer has 100% feedback but not sure why the comments on the ebay post say only FUN FUN FUN. lol. It is one of a few "Buy It Now". I'm losing out on all the other bidding ones.


----------



## JustJesstin

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Complete and total counterfeit. Yes, you need to return it and make sure they understand that it is ILLEGAL for them to sell counterfeits. Their "not knowing" it's fake (which is what they're going to tell you) does not negate their responsibility here. Good luck to you!



Thank you so much! My instinct was that it was a fake, so I can't say I'm too disappointed. I'll be returning it and I'll definitely let them know!


----------



## arsa0921

Item: Kate Spade Cobble Hill Minka Satchel
Seller: susiebee6 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390604283503?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Please take a look. Thanks!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yes, it is fine. 



arsa0921 said:


> Item: Kate Spade Cobble Hill Minka Satchel
> Seller: susiebee6
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390604283503?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Please take a look. Thanks!


----------



## RitaMarie

I bought this kate spade backpack at Goodwill today.  I usually stay away from KS when thrifting - way too many fakes and the real deal is affordable enough, especially on sale, but this seemed nice.  The nylon has a wonderful hand and the construction seems very good, unlike the majority of the shoddy fakes I see.  Can someone please authenticate this?  If it is real, I'm guessing it is from circa 2002 nylon line.  Please forgive the crummy cell phone pics - I'll try to reshoot if these seem too blurry to authenticate.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Belleetbonne

Hi there! found this today at a local consignment store. Just wanting to make sure this is authentic and if anyone can tell me what line it might be from. The lining is cream with cute Kate Spade phrases "emails pile up, but she never forgets...." which I believe is a little more recent, but I'm not sure. 

Thank you for all your help


----------



## AlwysSublime

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It's fine, fine, fine. (Genuine!)


Love your sense of humor, even while helping all of us out!  Thank you so much. Bought it today.


----------



## Evenstar

Hi girls,
Can you please help me authenticate this? It's a med pink Essex:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171047722729?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

I'm a bit concerned that the strap closure is at the left (rather than the right) when you look at the bag from the front. What do you think?

Thanks!


----------



## raec87

Hi ladies!

I can't believe I haven't been to this forum before... I'm going to be a lot less productive now. 

I found this when searching for ways to authenticate a wallet. I think I can spot a fake handbag- I have 5 that I purchased directly from KSNY boutiques that I study. But wallets are a new thing for me. I am considering purchasing this for around $50 if anyone can help 

Thanks! Also- any tips on adjusting to the forum would be greatly appreciated also


----------



## brightheart

Hi everyone,

I am looking to purchase a Kate Spade Grove Court Maise in Yves Blue.  Do either/both of these eBay listings look authentic?  Thank you in advance!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Kate-Sp...599?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6fc7654f

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-spade-...137?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3382e41291


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Are you asking if this is authentic? 
It IS! 



raec87 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I can't believe I haven't been to this forum before... I'm going to be a lot less productive now.
> 
> I found this when searching for ways to authenticate a wallet. I think I can spot a fake handbag- I have 5 that I purchased directly from KSNY boutiques that I study. But wallets are a new thing for me. I am considering purchasing this for around $50 if anyone can help
> 
> Thanks! Also- any tips on adjusting to the forum would be greatly appreciated also


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Both look fine to me! 





brightheart said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am looking to purchase a Kate Spade Grove Court Maise in Yves Blue.  Do either/both of these eBay listings look authentic?  Thank you in advance!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Kate-Sp...599?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6fc7654f
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-spade-...137?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3382e41291


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

This looks good to me.



Evenstar said:


> Hi girls,
> Can you please help me authenticate this? It's a med pink Essex:
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171047722729?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> I'm a bit concerned that the strap closure is at the left (rather than the right) when you look at the bag from the front. What do you think?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## brightheart

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This looks good to me.


 
Thank you SO much!!!


----------



## Evenstar

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This looks good to me.



Thanks so much!!


----------



## raec87

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Are you asking if this is authentic?
> It IS!


Thanks 

I purchased it without second thought, believing it was.. but then as I sat here waiting for it to be shipped, I began to question because I've never purchased online (ie, without being to hands on see the item before) when it comes to KS. Of course I'm crazy and go to the worst case scenario - not to mention, when a price seems low for a designer item I began to think there is a reason.

How exciting. Thanks for the help!


----------



## RitaMarie

RitaMarie said:


> I bought this kate spade backpack at Goodwill today.  I usually stay away from KS when thrifting - way too many fakes and the real deal is affordable enough, especially on sale, but this seemed nice.  The nylon has a wonderful hand and the construction seems very good, unlike the majority of the shoddy fakes I see.  Can someone please authenticate this?  If it is real, I'm guessing it is from circa 2002 nylon line.  Please forgive the crummy cell phone pics - I'll try to reshoot if these seem too blurry to authenticate.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!


 
Post 3224 has the pics...

Is there anyone familiar with these backpacks who can tell me if this is authentic?  I'd like to give this to one of my students who is leaving for college if it is real, but I don't want to give her a fake!


----------



## amaiaisabella

Thank you again for your help previously. My mother wants to purchase a Kate Spade Stevie and saw this listing on Ebay. Fake/genuine?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-..._WH_Handbags&hash=item27d37f9512#ht_102wt_917

Thank you very much!


----------



## BeenBurned

RitaMarie said:


> Post 3224 has the pics...
> 
> Is there anyone familiar with these backpacks who can tell me if this is authentic?  I'd like to give this to one of my students who is leaving for college if it is real, but I don't want to give her a fake!


I'm sure it's fine but please wait for confirmation.


----------



## RitaMarie

BeenBurned said:


> I'm sure it's fine but please wait for confirmation.


 
Thanks - it looks ok to me too, but I am NOT an expert!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

This is absolutely authentic. I have one that is identical. 




RitaMarie said:


> Post 3224 has the pics...
> 
> Is there anyone familiar with these backpacks who can tell me if this is authentic?  I'd like to give this to one of my students who is leaving for college if it is real, but I don't want to give her a fake!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Genuine! 



amaiaisabella said:


> Thank you again for your help previously. My mother wants to purchase a Kate Spade Stevie and saw this listing on Ebay. Fake/genuine?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-..._WH_Handbags&hash=item27d37f9512#ht_102wt_917
> 
> Thank you very much!


----------



## RitaMarie

BeenBurned said:


> I'm sure it's fine but please wait for confirmation.


 


dawnsfinallywed said:


> This is absolutely authentic. I have one that is identical.


 
Thanks so much!I really appreciate the time you took to look at it for me.  It felt really nice.  I was gonna keep it but then my husband told I looked like mugged a well-to-do 12 year old - so I thought I'd give it to one of my students leaving for college LOL.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I use it when I travel or when I'm on my husband's motorcycle! 




RitaMarie said:


> Thanks so much!I really appreciate the time you took to look at it for me.  It felt really nice.  I was gonna keep it but then my husband told I looked like mugged a well-to-do 12 year old - so I thought I'd give it to one of my students leaving for college LOL.


----------



## amaiaisabella

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Genuine!



Thank you! I wasn't sure since it doesn't have tags.


----------



## RitaMarie

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I use it when I travel or when I'm on my husband's motorcycle!


 
That makes perfect sense!  I was going to try it out for a conference I'm going to.  It should neatly fit both the Daycation striped large pouch I bought on the recent online sale (which should hold my generic "stuff" - card case, keys, comb, lipstick) and my 7" tablet.   None of my crossbodies can do that.  I have a couple of nice totes - a Prada Nylon, a slouchy patchwork Luck Brand and a Longchamp leather briefcase - but they are not a truly hands free carry.  I was going to buy a Le Pliage backpack, but hadn't located one in a store to check out yet, and altbough it wasn't terribly expensive it was alot for something I might not use again!  Finding this KS one for $5 in a thrift store felt very fortunate.  It is (IMO) nicer than the LePliage, I can try it out, use it for the conference and if I haven't fallen in love with it then give it away. 

 I love thrifting and giving my finds to my kiddos (I teach middle school and high school technology to predominantly low income kids)  Most of my kids are in difficult financial straits, but working hard to make a better life for themselves and their families.  Hey, I'm sending a lovely pair of Tod's driving mocs to Harvard this year (on the feet of a lovely young woman I taught for several years...)


----------



## BeenBurned

RitaMarie said:


> That makes perfect sense!  I was going to try it out for a conference I'm going to.  It should neatly fit both the Daycation striped large pouch I bought on the recent online sale (which should hold my generic "stuff" - card case, keys, comb, lipstick) and my 7" tablet.   None of my crossbodies can do that.  I have a couple of nice totes - a Prada Nylon, a slouchy patchwork Luck Brand and a Longchamp leather briefcase - but they are not a truly hands free carry.  I was going to buy a Le Pliage backpack, but hadn't located one in a store to check out yet, and altbough it wasn't terribly expensive it was alot for something I might not use again!  Finding this KS one for $5 in a thrift store felt very fortunate.  It is (IMO) nicer than the LePliage, I can try it out, use it for the conference and if I haven't fallen in love with it then give it away.
> 
> I love thrifting and giving my finds to my kiddos (I teach middle school and high school technology to predominantly low income kids)  Most of my kids are in difficult financial straits, but working hard to make a better life for themselves and their families.  Hey, I'm sending a lovely pair of Tod's driving mocs to Harvard this year (on the feet of a lovely young woman I taught for several years...)


You're the type of teacher who leaves lasting (positive) impressions on her students. Thank you.


----------



## Belleetbonne

Belleetbonne said:


> Hi there! found this today at a local consignment store. Just wanting to make sure this is authentic and if anyone can tell me what line it might be from. The lining is cream with cute Kate Spade phrases "emails pile up, but she never forgets...." which I believe is a little more recent, but I'm not sure.
> 
> Thank you for all your help



Hi there! Just wondering if anyone had a chance to take a look. Thank you for your help!


----------



## theminimg

Please can someone authenticate this nylon kate spade? Also, if anyone has any information about when it was made, collection or name please do tell me! 










Thank you!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I teach middle school, too! 6th grade language arts! I love it! 




RitaMarie said:


> That makes perfect sense!  I was going to try it out for a conference I'm going to.  It should neatly fit both the Daycation striped large pouch I bought on the recent online sale (which should hold my generic "stuff" - card case, keys, comb, lipstick) and my 7" tablet.   None of my crossbodies can do that.  I have a couple of nice totes - a Prada Nylon, a slouchy patchwork Luck Brand and a Longchamp leather briefcase - but they are not a truly hands free carry.  I was going to buy a Le Pliage backpack, but hadn't located one in a store to check out yet, and altbough it wasn't terribly expensive it was alot for something I might not use again!  Finding this KS one for $5 in a thrift store felt very fortunate.  It is (IMO) nicer than the LePliage, I can try it out, use it for the conference and if I haven't fallen in love with it then give it away.
> 
> I love thrifting and giving my finds to my kiddos (I teach middle school and high school technology to predominantly low income kids)  Most of my kids are in difficult financial straits, but working hard to make a better life for themselves and their families.  Hey, I'm sending a lovely pair of Tod's driving mocs to Harvard this year (on the feet of a lovely young woman I taught for several years...)


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yes, this is authentic. Could be a Claire. 



theminimg said:


> Please can someone authenticate this nylon kate spade? Also, if anyone has any information about when it was made, collection or name please do tell me!
> View attachment 2218399
> View attachment 2218400
> View attachment 2218401
> View attachment 2218403
> View attachment 2218404
> 
> View attachment 2218405
> View attachment 2218406
> 
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Where are pictures? 



Belleetbonne said:


> Hi there! Just wondering if anyone had a chance to take a look. Thank you for your help!


----------



## theminimg

Thank you!


----------



## Belleetbonne

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Where are pictures?



They were at the end of page 215 of this thread so I bumped it because I didn't think I should repost the same pics. Here's the link though! Thank for asking!

http://forum.purseblog.com/kate-spade/authenticate-this-kate-spade-416419-215.html Page 215 (see bottom)


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

This is authentic! 



Belleetbonne said:


> Hi there! found this today at a local consignment store. Just wanting to make sure this is authentic and if anyone can tell me what line it might be from. The lining is cream with cute Kate Spade phrases "emails pile up, but she never forgets...." which I believe is a little more recent, but I'm not sure.
> 
> Thank you for all your help


----------



## Belleetbonne

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This is authentic!



Yeah! Thank you dawnsfinallywed!  

Do you happen to know the line from which it comes?


----------



## RitaMarie

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I teach middle school, too! 6th grade language arts! I love it!


 
How cool is that!  We have something called "bid trips" at my school - a small field trip for a limited number of students that they bid on to purchase with their merits (good behavior points).  I've done some Saturday morning thrift shop crawls that have been popular and fun!


----------



## thnguyenn

Hi. Can someone please authenticate this for me?! 
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=190854114706&index=8&nav=WATCHING&nid=66270835903
Thanks in advance!


----------



## thnguyenn

Can you guys also authenticate this for me?
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=290930452338&index=4&nav=WATCHING&nid=59073072311
Thanks!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yes, both items you posted are authentic. 




thnguyenn said:


> Can you guys also authenticate this for me?
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=290930452338&index=4&nav=WATCHING&nid=59073072311
> Thanks!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I'm sorry, I do not. 



Belleetbonne said:


> Yeah! Thank you dawnsfinallywed!
> 
> Do you happen to know the line from which it comes?


----------



## thnguyenn

Okay thanks a lot! (:


----------



## dthoon

HI Ladies,
I'm very new for this forum. I have bought a few Kate Spade Hang bags before but always bought from the Kate Spade shops. However, I really like this bag and decided to buy it from a family's friend as she confirmed that it's the authentic Kate Spade. After received this bag; I am not so sure. Would you please take look whether what I have is authentic Kat Spade? As much as I like this bag; I will never ever want to use fake!!! Thank you very much x x


----------



## thnguyenn

Hi guys. I was wondering if there are any fakes of the Kate Spade made in the shade sunglasses clutch?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

It is authentic. 



dthoon said:


> HI Ladies,
> I'm very new for this forum. I have bought a few Kate Spade Hang bags before but always bought from the Kate Spade shops. However, I really like this bag and decided to buy it from a family's friend as she confirmed that it's the authentic Kate Spade. After received this bag; I am not so sure. Would you please take look whether what I have is authentic Kat Spade? As much as I like this bag; I will never ever want to use fake!!! Thank you very much x x


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Post a link to a picture of what you're talking about, please. 



thnguyenn said:


> Hi guys. I was wondering if there are any fakes of the Kate Spade made in the shade sunglasses clutch?


----------



## dthoon

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It is authentic.



Thank you very much x x


----------



## thnguyenn

I was just wondering because I had asked about it before, and you said it was authentic, but I'm scared that they could be sending a fake unless there is no fakes of the made in the shade sunglasses clutch.


----------



## thnguyenn

Is this authentic?
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=190856445300&index=7&nav=WATCHING&nid=43029459245


----------



## Morisa

thnguyenn said:


> Is this authentic?
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=190856445300&index=7&nav=WATCHING&nid=43029459245



Can't really tell since the item isn't opened and there are no interior shots of the actual bag.  Having said that, there is nothing that says to me it's not authentic.


----------



## Morisa

thnguyenn said:


> I was just wondering because I had asked about it before, and you said it was authentic, but I'm scared that they could be sending a fake unless there is no fakes of the made in the shade sunglasses clutch.



No one can guarantee that there has never been a fake made of a certain bag.  If you are that unsure, please do not buy on ebay and stick with retail shops like Nordstrom, Bloomingdales, Saks, or the flagship KS stores.


----------



## thnguyenn

Okay thank you!


----------



## mon_mon

Can someone authenticate this for me??

















Thanks....


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Authentic!!!!




mon_mon said:


> Can someone authenticate this for me??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks....


----------



## mycity

Can someone help me with this bag?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-KATE-S...560?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c7002c460


Thanks!


----------



## snwglobe

Authentic, (new?) with tag and dustbag.  That is a rare triple when buying outside of the official store or dept. stores.  Congrats!



mycity said:


> Can someone help me with this bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-KATE-S...560?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c7002c460
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## snwglobe

Sorry, newbie mistake - I meant to post here about the triple (authentic, with tag, and dustbag).



dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!!!!


----------



## Mammaahmiaa

This Kate Spade Dot Noel was purchased from ebay. The seller claims to have purchased it at Lord & Taylor. It just looks a little off to me, like the handles and lettering. Please help!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Hey again! Yes, this is fine! Authentic! 



Mammaahmiaa said:


> This Kate Spade Dot Noel was purchased from ebay. The seller claims to have purchased it at Lord & Taylor. It just looks a little off to me, like the handles and lettering. Please help!


----------



## jennyx0

Hi! Can someone please authenticate this for me?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181163917750?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yes, this is fine!



jennyx0 said:


> Hi! Can someone please authenticate this for me?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181163917750?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jennyx0

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes, this is fine!



Thank you


----------



## brbshopping

could somebody please authenticate this for me? the seller says they purchased straight from a kate spade store but i'm not too familiar with kate spade bags so any help is appreciated!

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/231001955791?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## littledeery

Hello, I wanted to know if any one knows if this is a real kate spade?

http://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o617/Hellodeery/katie/kate1_zpsae693221.jpeg

http://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o617/Hellodeery/katie/kate4_zps8d80b4b2.jpeg

http://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o617/Hellodeery/katie/kate3_zps1ee6a970.jpeg


----------



## BeenBurned

littledeery said:


> Hello, I wanted to know if any one knows if this is a real kate spade?
> 
> http://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o617/Hellodeery/katie/kate1_zpsae693221.jpeg
> 
> http://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o617/Hellodeery/katie/kate4_zps8d80b4b2.jpeg
> 
> http://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o617/Hellodeery/katie/kate3_zps1ee6a970.jpeg


Sorry but it's fake.


----------



## happenstance

Question about buying KS bags on Amazon...

I've found one that I want, and I've never purchased a name brand bag off of Amazon, are they reliable when it comes to the bags being authentic? 

Thank you!


----------



## -flawless-

Could someone help me authenticate this Kate Spade please? 



























If authentic, what is the year/season and name/style of the bag? TIA!


----------



## lulugirl896

Could anyone please help me with authenticating this, and also naming it if possible. Thanks!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251295643925?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Tuuli35

Hello and Happy 4th of July! Could you please authenticate this bag. I found it in the thrift store and bought it because it didn't feel like obvious fake. It is shiny material so if you need me to make new pictures, please let me know. Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

Tuuli35 said:


> Hello and Happy 4th of July! Could you please authenticate this bag. I found it in the thrift store and bought it because it didn't feel like obvious fake. It is shiny material so if you need me to make new pictures, please let me know. Thank you!


Authentic.


----------



## Tuuli35

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic.


Thank you so much! 
Do you happen to know what year this bag is from?


----------



## Rarity

Hi, 
Hope everyone had a fun 4th!

Could someone please authenticate this for me? If you need more pictures please let me know. 

Thanks.


----------



## missywinter

Help me authentic this as well


----------



## missywinter

Sorry for multi post as im using phone


----------



## missywinter

Sorry once again


----------



## PurseAddict27

Can someone please authenticate this bag? I am very unfamiliar with KS and have no idea what to look for.  Many thanks!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271233308737


----------



## PurseAddict27

Oops. some of the pictures did not attach.  Thanks again!


----------



## Morisa

-flawless- said:


> Could someone help me authenticate this Kate Spade please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If authentic, what is the year/season and name/style of the bag? TIA!



I think this is from the kate spade barrow street collection (but not 100% sure because it should have a bow on the front ribbon portion).  Is there a bow on the front ribbon on the other side? If not, it may be a made-for-outlet version of the barrow street collection, but I don't remember the name of that line.


----------



## Morisa

missywinter said:


> Sorry once again



Authentic.


----------



## Morisa

PurseAddict27 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this bag? I am very unfamiliar with KS and have no idea what to look for.  Many thanks!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271233308737



Authentic.


----------



## PurseAddict27

Wow! I just knew you were going to say fake. YAY!!!! Thanks!!


----------



## georgie31

Hi! Could someone please authenticate this for me? I can't seem to find any information on this style, when was it made? Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-KATE-SP...249556255?pt=Wallet&hash=item3383804f1f#rpdId


----------



## -flawless-

Morisa said:


> I think this is from the kate spade barrow street collection (but not 100% sure because it should have a bow on the front ribbon portion).  Is there a bow on the front ribbon on the other side? If not, it may be a made-for-outlet version of the barrow street collection, but I don't remember the name of that line.



Thank you!


----------



## Morisa

georgie31 said:


> Hi! Could someone please authenticate this for me? I can't seem to find any information on this style, when was it made? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-KATE-SP...249556255?pt=Wallet&hash=item3383804f1f#rpdId



It's authentic, but I don't remember when KS had the Christine card holder.  Ask the seller for a picture of the sale tag (with the text side) to get the exact style number and color name.


----------



## Tomsmom

Hi, I just picked this up today in a thrift store, it looks brand new.  Could some one please tell me if it's authentic and if so what's the name/line?  Thank you!!!!


----------



## A2wonbaby

Does anyone know what this site is?  Are these fakes?  Seems shady that they make their site look like a KS website, but it is clearly not after more inspection. Has anyone ever bought from them thinking it was a KS outlet?


----------



## Caerus

Looks suspicious to me... I clicked on the About page to find sentence structure and spelling errors, and a Gmail customer service e-mail account. I also checked the website's domain information and it's based in China. Here's some more insight.


----------



## Morisa

It's definitely a fake site.


----------



## Morisa

Tomsmom said:


> Hi, I just picked this up today in a thrift store, it looks brand new.  Could some one please tell me if it's authentic and if so what's the name/line?  Thank you!!!!



Authentic, it is the Kate Spade oakville paola.


----------



## Tomsmom

Morisa said:


> Authentic, it is the Kate Spade oakville paola.



Thank you!!


----------



## A2wonbaby

Caerus said:


> Looks suspicious to me... I clicked on the About page to find sentence structure and spelling errors, and a Gmail customer service e-mail account. I also checked the website's domain information and it's based in China. Here's some more insight.


Thanks!


----------



## tofu fa

Hi, I have a Kate Spade Nylon Sam bag (small). How can I authenticate it?


----------



## tofu fa

Here are two more photos.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

It is authentic. It's a "Mini-Sam" or "bucket." 



tofu fa said:


> Here are two more photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2267107
> View attachment 2267109


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I have my thoughts on this bag... http://www.ebay.com/itm/300937901854?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649. Please tell me what you think. If you believe it to be counterfeit, please report it to eBay. Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I have my thoughts on this bag... http://www.ebay.com/itm/300937901854?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649. Please tell me what you think. If you believe it to be counterfeit, please report it to eBay. Thanks!


We all know it's fake and ebay is ignoring reports.

Interesting thing is that there's a new post on the ebay purse board from a 0-feedback member 

BTW,  seller is westoakstore.


----------



## tofu fa

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It is authentic. It's a "Mini-Sam" or "bucket."



Hello dawnsfinallywed, 

Thank you for confirming it's authentic. I want to sell this bag, but how do I show it's authentic?


----------



## eleana1023

Hi guys, can anyone please authenticate this Kate Spade Wellesley Fynn for me?
It's listed on eBay:
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380684468265&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNARL:AU:1123

Seller: photobabe2

Edit: Forgot to say thanks 

Thanks&#65281; &#65306;D


----------



## Elysium

Hi everyone!  I haven't bought a purse in such a LONG time and as I was out and about bumped into this little number.  A little roughed up, but if authentic, I will give it much needed TLC and it will be used lovingly.  FIrst of all, could anyone help me with authenticity?  This would be my first experience with a Kate Spade bag.  From what I've seen online so far it is a KS Stevie Kenmare(?) Diaper/Baby Bag?  (I see a similar one on the Gilt website so I'm guessing).  Amazon has a similar one here too: http://www.amazon.com/Kate-Spade-Kenmare-Street-Stevie-Diaper/dp/B008DA7CDW/ref=pd_sim_sbs_a_2


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Definitely authentic! 



Elysium said:


> Hi everyone!  I haven't bought a purse in such a LONG time and as I was out and about bumped into this little number.  A little roughed up, but if authentic, I will give it much needed TLC and it will be used lovingly.  FIrst of all, could anyone help me with authenticity?  This would be my first experience with a Kate Spade bag.  From what I've seen online so far it is a KS Stevie Kenmare(?) Diaper/Baby Bag?  (I see a similar one on the Gilt website so I'm guessing).  Amazon has a similar one here too: http://www.amazon.com/Kate-Spade-Kenmare-Street-Stevie-Diaper/dp/B008DA7CDW/ref=pd_sim_sbs_a_2


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Nothing wrong with that! Authentic!



eleana1023 said:


> Hi guys, can anyone please authenticate this Kate Spade Wellesley Fynn for me?
> It's listed on eBay:
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380684468265&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNARL:AU:1123
> 
> Seller: photobabe2
> 
> Edit: Forgot to say thanks
> 
> Thanks&#65281; &#65306;D


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Just say, "It's 100% authentic or your money back." That should be enough. 



tofu fa said:


> Hello dawnsfinallywed,
> 
> Thank you for confirming it's authentic. I want to sell this bag, but how do I show it's authentic?


----------



## Elysium

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Definitely authentic!


Thank you!  You made my day.  I love it and it'll be my first KS bag.


----------



## eleana1023

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Nothing wrong with that! Authentic!


Thanks so much for the authentication


----------



## bunnyrocketship

Can somebody authenticate this Brighton Park Sloan please?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Authentic. 




bunnyrocketship said:


> Can somebody authenticate this Brighton Park Sloan please?


----------



## bunnyrocketship

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## houstonrungirl

Real or fake?  If real, anyone know what style?  Thanks!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

It is absolutely authentic, but I don't know the year or collection name. It's not an old style, but I don't know the specific year. 



houstonrungirl said:


> Real or fake?  If real, anyone know what style?  Thanks!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

It's from the Grand Street Collection. Seems like it's been released several seasons with different interior fabrics. 




houstonrungirl said:


> Real or fake?  If real, anyone know what style?  Thanks!


----------



## houstonrungirl

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It's from the Grand Street Collection. Seems like it's been released several seasons with different interior fabrics.


 
Thank you so much!


----------



## VeraBradley2013

*Please Help Me Authenticate This Wallet ~ I Bought It For Only $6.00

Thanks In Advance.*


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Good $6 investment. Genuine Dot Noel wallet. 




VeraBradley2013 said:


> *Please Help Me Authenticate This Wallet ~ I Bought It For Only $6.00*
> 
> *Thanks In Advance.*


----------



## VeraBradley2013

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Good $6 investment. Genuine Dot Noel wallet.



*Thank You!*


----------



## Carmen1979

Do you guys think this is legit?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271250277053?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## -flawless-

Could you ladies please help me authenticate these two Kate Spade bags please? And if they are authentic, which years are they from and what are their style names?

1.






























2.





(continued in second post)


----------



## -flawless-

(continued)



































Thanks~!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yes, this is authentic! 



Carmen1979 said:


> Do you guys think this is legit?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271250277053?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## redgreenblue

houstonrungirl said:


> Real or fake?  If real, anyone know what style?  Thanks!



It is called the Small Gabriel. I have it in bright yellow.


----------



## VeraBradley2013

*Please Help Me Authenticate This Kate Spade Nylon Wallet.*


----------



## BeenBurned

VeraBradley2013 said:


> *Please Help Me Authenticate This Kate Spade Nylon Wallet.*


Authentic.


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

Thanks in advance for helping authenticate this bag! Please let me know if additional pictures would help.


----------



## BeenBurned

NicoleByTheLake said:


> Thanks in advance for helping authenticate this bag! Please let me know if additional pictures would help.


Sorry but its fake.


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

BeenBurned said:


> Sorry but its fake.



I expected as much! Thank you!


----------



## gracie1245

Hi all!  
Looking to see if this bag is authentic...
Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

gracie1245 said:


> Hi all!
> Looking to see if this bag is authentic...
> Thanks!


Fake.


----------



## griffithsk

Please authenticate this bag. If it's good can you tell me the name of it. I found it in a local resale shop today. Thanks in advance.


----------



## griffithsk

r


----------



## Morisa

griffithsk said:


> View attachment 2287248
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2287249



Looks good.


----------



## happenstance

BeenBurned said:


> Fake.


Which is sad because that's a cute bag!


----------



## pursevirgin333

I was wondering if this purse is authentic:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Green-Leather-Shoulder-BagClutch-/261260354233

Thanks!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yes, it is authentic! 



pursevirgin333 said:


> I was wondering if this purse is authentic:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Green-Leather-Shoulder-BagClutch-/261260354233
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Wasn't this listed on, and then removed from, eBay already? 



gracie1245 said:


> Hi all!
> Looking to see if this bag is authentic...
> Thanks!


----------



## J Bella

Can anyone help with this one? Thanks http://www.ebay.com/itm/231028238574?redirect=mobile


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

J Bella said:


> Can anyone help with this one? Thanks http://www.ebay.com/itm/231028238574?redirect=mobile


Authentic.


----------



## danylee

Is this authentic? Thanks in advance. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-NWT-AUT...ote-Bag-Purse-Leather-Porcelain-/231033395999


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Authentic!! 



danylee said:


> Is this authentic? Thanks in advance.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-NWT-AUT...ote-Bag-Purse-Leather-Porcelain-/231033395999


----------



## lmeaac

Hey ladies! I bought this purse (used) from Poshmark, (if you don't know what it is check it out, you'll become addicted, I swear) and I would love for someone to work their magic and authenticate/not for me  The Purse is slightly narrow so it was hard to stick my phone in and take pictures of the inside, but there is also a small grey-ish "Made in China" tag and (is that a bad sign...?) and a navy or black tag with P9091 in white letters over a white plastic-ish tag with a long serial number that I can barely read.

What do you all think?





Also, if it is authentic, can someone tell me the name of the bag?


----------



## BeenBurned

lmeaac said:


> Hey ladies! I bought this purse (used) from Poshmark, (if you don't know what it is check it out, you'll become addicted, I swear) and I would love for someone to work their magic and authenticate/not for me  The Purse is slightly narrow so it was hard to stick my phone in and take pictures of the inside, but there is also a small grey-ish "Made in China" tag and (is that a bad sign...?) and a navy or black tag with P9091 in white letters over a white plastic-ish tag with a long serial number that I can barely read.
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if it is authentic, can someone tell me the name of the bag?



Although the bag you've asked about is authentic, I want to comment on poshmark since you claim that if we aren't familiar to check it out and become addicted. 

I disagree.  I'm completely frustrated with PM because as an authenticator on coach and Dooney, I rarely see requests for authentic items from posh mark and although I've reported fakes and even suggested that users recommend their admin read here, I've seen no attempt by poshmark to abide by the law and no action taken on the removal of fakes.  

Until such time that I see poshmark become proactive in providing a safe and honest site, I will not recommend buyers purchase from there nor will I patronize a site that seemingly allows the sale of counterfeit goods.


----------



## lmeaac

thanks for your reply! I typically only purchase clothing that I know and trust (I.E. Gap/Banana/other labels). 

Honestly allthough you think its authentic, it feels like complete FAKE leather. 

Do you know what the bag is called?


----------



## LMGold

I picked up a purple suede bag at a consignment store over the weekend. The tag indicates it is a Kate Spade, New York, Made in Italy. I am hoping someone can tell me if it's real or fake from the accompanying photos (two show the same design on different hardware). It was inexpensive enough that if it's not real, I'd still kinda love it...but would be disappointed.
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/182818066096623047/
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/182818066096623052/
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/182818066096623053/
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/182818066096623058/
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/182818066096623062/
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/182818066096623067/


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Authentic!!! 



LMGold said:


> I picked up a purple suede bag at a consignment store over the weekend. The tag indicates it is a Kate Spade, New York, Made in Italy. I am hoping someone can tell me if it's real or fake from the accompanying photos (two show the same design on different hardware). It was inexpensive enough that if it's not real, I'd still kinda love it...but would be disappointed.
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/182818066096623047/
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/182818066096623052/
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/182818066096623053/
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/182818066096623058/
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/182818066096623062/
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/182818066096623067/


----------



## LMGold

That's fantastic! Thank you so much.


----------



## ayly

Pls advise if authentic.
Thanks!


----------



## ayly

Pic 2


----------



## ayly

Pic 3


----------



## Oleic

how much is she selling it for? if its super cheap then it might be  and always look for the thin holographic strip


----------



## ayly

its a preloved item.. where is the strip??
dawnsfinallywed, can you pls help to advise on the authencity as well.
Oleic, how can you tel if it's authentic or not?


----------



## Leigh88

Hi. I bought a used Kate Spade at a thrift store. I don't know if it is authentic. Can you let me know. It is a tote shape, but does NOT have a little flap at the top. Thank you. 
Here are a few pictures:


----------



## azmom2be

This posting is for a Kate Spade Wellesley Quinn tote, but the tote looks less boxy than many of the others that I've seen.  Is it a real Kate?  Thanks for any insight!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...032?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417643e030


----------



## azmom2be

Nevermind, looks to be an Elena version of the Wellesley


----------



## BeenBurned

ayly said:


> Pls advise if authentic.
> Thanks!





ayly said:


> Pic 2





ayly said:


> Pic 3





ayly said:


> its a preloved item.. where is the strip??
> dawnsfinallywed, can you pls help to advise on the authencity as well.
> Oleic, how can you tel if it's authentic or not?


It's authentic.


----------



## ayly

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.


Thanks for the advise!


----------



## Leigh88

Leigh88 said:


> Hi. I bought a used Kate Spade at a thrift store. I don't know if it is authentic. Can you let me know. It is a tote shape, but does NOT have a little flap at the top. Thank you.
> Here are a few pictures:


Do I need to add a picture of the whole bag? I will if it will be more helpful. I was hoping to know so I can decide to keep or take the bag back. Thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

Leigh88 said:


> Hi. I bought a used Kate Spade at a thrift store. I don't know if it is authentic. Can you let me know. It is a tote shape, but does NOT have a little flap at the top. Thank you.
> Here are a few pictures:





Leigh88 said:


> Do I need to add a picture of the whole bag? I will if it will be more helpful. I was hoping to know so I can decide to keep or take the bag back. Thank you.


Without seeing the full bag, we can't identify it but the bag is authentic based on the details shown in the pictures.


----------



## Leigh88

BeenBurned said:


> Without seeing the full bag, we can't identify it but the bag is authentic based on the details shown in the pictures.


Ok, thank you. I will take a picture of all of it and post it. It is a microfiber/nylon bag and it is soiled feeling. Is there a way to clean it that you know of? Thank you. Leigh


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

A Dot Noel Stevie of some sort. Totally authentic. 




ayly said:


> Pic 3


----------



## ayly

Thanks Dawn!


----------



## debbiesdaughter

What are anyone's thoughts on this bag or for that matter any of this seller's items?  Thanks so much!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...d=100040&prg=1011&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=251329459085&


----------



## Eleius

Is this bag authentic? Any input would be greatly appreciated, thank you very much!

http://i1020.photobucket.com/albums/af327/ccrenesmee/IMG_1164.jpg
http://i1020.photobucket.com/albums/af327/ccrenesmee/IMG_1159.jpg
http://i1020.photobucket.com/albums/af327/ccrenesmee/IMG_1162.jpg
http://i1020.photobucket.com/albums/af327/ccrenesmee/IMG_1160.jpg
http://i1020.photobucket.com/albums/af327/ccrenesmee/IMG_1161.jpg


----------



## chen10

hello..can anyone pls. help me to tell if this bag is authentic?

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Kate-Sp...3?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item5af37ace07


----------



## BeenBurned

chen10 said:


> hello..can anyone pls. help me to tell if this bag is authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Kate-Sp...3?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item5af37ace07


*yayendij*  has been discussed on the Coach forum many times over the years for selling fakes. 

There are some scary close fakes coming out of the Philippines and personally, we don't recommend buying from Filippino sellers because of this problem. 

Here are just 2 posts that discuss the problems:
  			#*9058* - http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164-604.html#post24421048

This post specifically mentions *yayendij*, the seller whose listing you've asked about:
  			#*6872* - http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164-459.html


----------



## mscloud

Hello, can someone pls authenticate this one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...her-Crossbady-Bag-WKRU-1528-NWT-/161097528008

Thanks.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

They all seem fine to me. 




debbiesdaughter said:


> What are anyone's thoughts on this bag or for that matter any of this seller's items?  Thanks so much!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...d=100040&prg=1011&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=251329459085&


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yes, this looks good. 



Eleius said:


> Is this bag authentic? Any input would be greatly appreciated, thank you very much!
> 
> http://i1020.photobucket.com/albums/af327/ccrenesmee/IMG_1164.jpg
> http://i1020.photobucket.com/albums/af327/ccrenesmee/IMG_1159.jpg
> http://i1020.photobucket.com/albums/af327/ccrenesmee/IMG_1162.jpg
> http://i1020.photobucket.com/albums/af327/ccrenesmee/IMG_1160.jpg
> http://i1020.photobucket.com/albums/af327/ccrenesmee/IMG_1161.jpg


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yes, this is authentic.




mscloud said:


> Hello, can someone pls authenticate this one:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...her-Crossbady-Bag-WKRU-1528-NWT-/161097528008
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## babygirlisla

Was excited to find this wallet at Winners in Canada. I hope it's real or I'll be sad


----------



## babygirlisla

Trying to authenticate and upload pic


----------



## babygirlisla

Sorry new to TPF.. Please help authenticate sorry for repeat uploads :-$


----------



## babygirlisla

Front part


----------



## MoreBagzPlease

Please help me authenticate this wallet.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321200495394?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_sacat%3D0%26_from%3DR40%26_nkw%3D321200495394%26_rdc%3D1

Thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

babygirlisla said:


> Was excited to find this wallet at Winners in Canada. I hope it's real or I'll be sad


It's authentic.

Winners (and their US versions, TJ Maxx and Marshalls) sells authentic.


----------



## babygirlisla

Oh thank you so much I was hoping so but just got nervous since people out there makes fakes... It's sad. Now I'm happy thanks again!!!


----------



## debbiesdaughter

dawnsfinallywed said:


> They all seem fine to me.




I appreciate the info however after doing a bit of research I believe this bag to be fake, I own this bag in zinnia pink direct from kate spade website, all the other catherine street pippa bags have the kate spade logo embossed into the leather, this one has a silver metal bar, the side hardware also looks off....just doing my research as well, have also never seen this color.  This seller's other bags also have a few differences which I've described that make me nervous, just my thoughts.


----------



## BeenBurned

debbiesdaughter said:


> I appreciate the info however after doing a bit of research I believe this bag to be fake, I own this bag in zinnia pink direct from kate spade website, all the other catherine street pippa bags have the kate spade logo embossed into the leather, this one has a silver metal bar, the side hardware also looks off....just doing my research as well, have also never seen this color.  This seller's other bags also have a few differences which I've described that make me nervous, just my thoughts.


I agree with Dawn that it's fine.

Keep in mind that manufacturers change details, logos, markings, colors, hardware, etc. through the years. They also might change details in an outlet version. 

In order to make valid comparisons, you need to compare the identical item from the same era/factory/source. (By "source," I mean full-priced retailer vs. outlet/discounter)


----------



## chen10

BeenBurned said:


> *yayendij*  has been discussed on the Coach forum many times over the years for selling fakes.
> 
> There are some scary close fakes coming out of the Philippines and personally, we don't recommend buying from Filippino sellers because of this problem.
> 
> Here are just 2 posts that discuss the problems:
> #*9058* - http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164-604.html#post24421048
> 
> This post specifically mentions *yayendij*, the seller whose listing you've asked about:
> #*6872* - http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164-459.html


thank you for your help..


----------



## BeenBurned

chen10 said:


> thank you for your help..


You're welcome.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Furthermore, it COULD be a factory second. Doesn't mean it's not authentic, it's just a little "off" so it failed inspection, so it was sold as a factory second. 



debbiesdaughter said:


> I appreciate the info however after doing a bit of research I believe this bag to be fake, I own this bag in zinnia pink direct from kate spade website, all the other catherine street pippa bags have the kate spade logo embossed into the leather, this one has a silver metal bar, the side hardware also looks off....just doing my research as well, have also never seen this color.  This seller's other bags also have a few differences which I've described that make me nervous, just my thoughts.


----------



## Morisa

debbiesdaughter said:


> I appreciate the info however after doing a bit of research I believe this bag to be fake, I own this bag in zinnia pink direct from kate spade website, all the other catherine street pippa bags have the kate spade logo embossed into the leather, this one has a silver metal bar, the side hardware also looks off....just doing my research as well, have also never seen this color.  This seller's other bags also have a few differences which I've described that make me nervous, just my thoughts.



The teal green bag in the ebay listing is likely made from flannel (rather than leather), which is why there is a name plate rather than embossing.  This does look like a factory second and/or outlet version of the main catherine street pippa.  If you are concerned I would ask the seller for more details such as where the bag was purchased, style name, etc.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

Morisa said:


> The teal green bag in the ebay listing is likely made from flannel (rather than leather), which is why there is a name plate rather than embossing.  This does look like a factory second and/or outlet version of the main catherine street pippa.  If you are concerned I would ask the seller for more details such as where the bag was purchased, style name, etc.



Thank you all so much for all the helpful info, I am actually going to be near an outlet this weekend for the first time in ages so I decided to just wait and spend my money at the outlet instead!!!


----------



## iashopper

Hi everyone,
I need help on this one. I just purchased a kate spade bag on ebay and now questioning its authenticity. What do you guys think? is this real or fake? the stitching looks weird to me and there no logo on the front? I havnt received the bag yet but I'm thinking of contacting seller and canceling if possible. PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## sleepykris

I think all her bags have logos.  Did the seller say it dropped off or something?


----------



## BeenBurned

iashopper said:


> Hi everyone,
> I need help on this one. I just purchased a kate spade bag on ebay and now questioning its authenticity. What do you guys think? is this real or fake? the stitching looks weird to me and there no logo on the front? I havnt received the bag yet but I'm thinking of contacting seller and canceling if possible. PLEASE HELP!!!


The bag is authentic.


----------



## hellokitty1031

Hi, just wondering if someone can provide their thoughts on this:
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-other-Authentic-Kate-spade-purse-W0QQAdIdZ521271124


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Looks fine to me! 




hellokitty1031 said:


> Hi, just wondering if someone can provide their thoughts on this:
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-other-Authentic-Kate-spade-purse-W0QQAdIdZ521271124
> View attachment 2325982
> View attachment 2325983
> View attachment 2325984


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

No worries on this one!! This is authentic! 



iashopper said:


> Hi everyone,
> I need help on this one. I just purchased a kate spade bag on ebay and now questioning its authenticity. What do you guys think? is this real or fake? the stitching looks weird to me and there no logo on the front? I havnt received the bag yet but I'm thinking of contacting seller and canceling if possible. PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## taylorbeebe

Please help me to authenticate this Kate Spade! Any help is much appreicated!! Thank you!


----------



## lastchance29

Hi Ladies,

I bought these sandals on eBay and I'm skeptical about their authenticity.  What style are these?

Can someone please take a look?


----------



## MoreBagzPlease

Please Help Me Authenticate This Kate Spade.


----------



## garciaj

Help please to authenticate this ebay posting.  I've been hearing lots of complaints about this seller but she's been claiming it's authentic.  Thank you very much for the help! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271275964946


----------



## BeenBurned

garciaj said:


> Help please to authenticate this ebay posting.  I've been hearing lots of complaints about this seller but she's been claiming it's authentic.  Thank you very much for the help!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271275964946



I wouldn't buy from seller *yayendij. *

If you search the seller's ID on the Coach sub-forum, you'll see many posts on various listings, all fakes, but scary "good" ones.


----------



## lemonhead130

Can someone help me authenticate this? I bought it at consignment, but something about the lining looks off.  Thanks!


----------



## lemonhead130

Sorry - had trouble uploading the pictures.  These should work.  I got a good deal, but want to be sure it's authentic.  The shop I bought it from prides itself on authenticating purses, but I think they only do it by doing cursory web searches.  As I said though it's well made the material and hardware feel good, the lining looks off to me.

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

lemonhead130 said:


> Sorry - had trouble uploading the pictures.  These should work.  I got a good deal, but want to be sure it's authentic.  The shop I bought it from prides itself on authenticating purses, but I think they only do it by doing cursory web searches.  As I said though it's well made the material and hardware feel good, the lining looks off to me.
> 
> Thanks!



Authentic.


----------



## lemonhead130

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic.


Yesss!  I'm pretty picky about style and this is exactly what I was looking for, and the fact it's authentic is a bonus.  Thanks for putting my mind to rest so quickly!


----------



## BeenBurned

lemonhead130 said:


> Yesss!  I'm pretty picky about style and this is exactly what I was looking for, and the fact it's authentic is a bonus.  Thanks for putting my mind to rest so quickly!



You're welcome.


----------



## silverstar16

Is this item real? If so, do you know the style name? Thanks!
http://******/1dCL14S


----------



## BeenBurned

silverstar16 said:


> Is this item real? If so, do you know the style name? Thanks!
> http://******/1dCL14S



Authentic. I don't know the name of the style.


----------



## klau1983

Please authenticate this gold coast small georgina for me. I'm no expert. I got it from ebay a week ago, from the pictures in the auction it looked pretty good. 
Please advice ladies.


----------



## BeenBurned

klau1983 said:


> Please authenticate this gold coast small georgina for me. I'm no expert. I got it from ebay a week ago, from the pictures in the auction it looked pretty good.
> Please advice ladies.



Authentic.


----------



## becreative

lastchance29 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I bought these sandals on eBay and I'm skeptical about their authenticity.  What style are these?
> 
> Can someone please take a look?


These are beautiful sandals that look well made.  Nothing about them looks fake.  Kate Spade is a moderate priced designer so it's doubtful that they are not authentic.


----------



## klau1983

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic.


Thank you for the quick reply!


----------



## BeenBurned

klau1983 said:


> Thank you for the quick reply!



you're welcome. 

(I'm not a KS expert so I'll only comment when I'm sure.)


----------



## happenstance

babygirlisla said:


> Was excited to find this wallet at Winners in Canada. I hope it's real or I'll be sad



I have this and am saving it for my trip to disneyland!  I got it for fifty at winners too!


----------



## Miraloma

Hello,

I purchased this black patent leather Kate Spade bag at my local thrift store. It is lined in brown with gold dots, burgundy leather handles, middle zip closure and inside zip pocket. The bottom had four gold tone feet. All gold hardware. I think it is a Quinn? I can post extra pics. Oh and there is a tag inside that says made in China with a code. Is it authentic?

Thank you.


----------



## Miraloma

Here are the pics of the code tag found inside the zippered pocket and the made in china tag. 

Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

Miraloma said:


> View attachment 2345754
> View attachment 2345756
> 
> 
> Here are the pics of the code tag found inside the zippered pocket and the made in china tag.
> 
> Thank you!


Authentic.


----------



## Miraloma

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic.



Thank you.


----------



## garciaj

BeenBurned said:


> I wouldn't buy from seller *yayendij. *
> 
> If you search the seller's ID on the Coach sub-forum, you'll see many posts on various listings, all fakes, but scary "good" ones.


Thank you!


----------



## queennadine

Would someone please authenticate this? TIA! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161115815543?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## queennadine

And these as well, please! Thank you!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161115226408?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


http://www.ebay.com/itm/350884865859?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


http://www.ebay.com/itm/161115660042?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


http://www.ebay.com/itm/111179177589?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


http://www.ebay.com/itm/151131955334?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


http://www.ebay.com/itm/300978423951?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Authentic! 



queennadine said:


> Would someone please authenticate this? TIA!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161115815543?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yes, they're all fine. 



queennadine said:


> And these as well, please! Thank you!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161115226408?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649-- Authentic.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/350884865859?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649-- Authentic
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161115660042?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649-- Authentic
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111179177589?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649-- Yup
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151131955334?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649-- Yup
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300978423951?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649-- Also fine.


----------



## lkklawonn

Hi can any of you guys please authenticate these!?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151131468615?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_54wt_1255

http://www.ebay.com/itm/29098737310...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_367wt_1255


----------



## dreamoflv

Hi! Would like to ask for your help in authenticating this purse. Being sold by a friend of a friend. Just want to be sure. Tia!


----------



## dreamoflv

Hi! Would really appreciate it if someone can look into the bag soon.. Thanks!..


----------



## zerodegr33s

dreamoflv said:


> Hi! Would really appreciate it if someone can look into the bag soon.. Thanks!..



im no expert but have been following kate spade's items for some years... it looks like a fake to me. the design and print just seems fishy to me. i would err on the side of caution..


----------



## dreamoflv

Oh.. thanks for your opinion..  I have never owned a Kate Spade bag and I would love to have one but even if I know how to identify other designer brands' authenticity, I fail in this one.. Thanks again! I appreciate it!


----------



## BeenBurned

dreamoflv said:


> Hi! Would like to ask for your help in authenticating this purse. Being sold by a friend of a friend. Just want to be sure. Tia!


I don't believe that's authentic but I'm not expert in KS.


----------



## dreamoflv

BeenBurned said:


> I don't believe that's authentic but I'm not expert in KS.



Thanks! I'm thinking the same now too bec. I've also searched for this style/ design but didn't see even 1. Meaning we're almost sure that it's not an authentic KS purse. 

Thanks again!


----------



## sara_g

dreamoflv said:


> Hi! Would like to ask for your help in authenticating this purse. Being sold by a friend of a friend. Just want to be sure. Tia!


Yeah, fake.


----------



## Gift for bride

Hi, can you tell me if this is an authentic bag and a reputable seller? Thanks in advance!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Nwt...=&goog_pla=1&gclid=CN-M86GJiLoCFYhAMgodHUcAmA


----------



## BeenBurned

Gift for bride said:


> Hi, can you tell me if this is an authentic bag and a reputable seller? Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Nwt...=&goog_pla=1&gclid=CN-M86GJiLoCFYhAMgodHUcAmA


Personally, I never recommend a seller who uses stolen stock photos. None of MzGina's listings show the actual item. There's no way to know what you'll receive plus, the use of manufacturer's copyrighted material is infringement and is wrong.


----------



## Gift for bride

Okay, thanks for the info! 

Maybe an ebay one would be a safer bet?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/318-KATE-SP...254?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a84ffe60e


----------



## BeenBurned

Gift for bride said:


> Okay, thanks for the info!
> 
> Maybe an ebay one would be a safer bet?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/318-KATE-SP...254?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a84ffe60e


It's probably okay but sheesh! I wish sellers would take advantage of the 12 free images that ebay allows!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Completely counterfeit. Knockoff of her Graphic Dot collection. 




dreamoflv said:


> Hi! Would like to ask for your help in authenticating this purse. Being sold by a friend of a friend. Just want to be sure. Tia!


----------



## bagzilllla

What's your opinion on the wallet?  Thanks 


http://www.bonanza.com/listings/KAT...-Silver-Ziparound-Clutch-Wallet-NEW/128173305


----------



## jetsetpet

Hi,  
I have just got this bag and absolutely love it.  It is buttery soft and of amazing quality.  I've compared it side by side to my friends bag (bought at a Kate Spade store, same bag, different colour) and it is almost entirely identical - embossed hardware, lining etc but the inside tags are different.  The bags were bought in different countries - hers in Singapore and this one in the US if that makes a difference.  It does seem like the real deal but wanted to know what you ladies thought.  Thanks for all your help.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Beautiful and authentic! 



jetsetpet said:


> Hi,
> I have just got this bag and absolutely love it.  It is buttery soft and of amazing quality.  I've compared it side by side to my friends bag (bought at a Kate Spade store, same bag, different colour) and it is almost entirely identical - embossed hardware, lining etc but the inside tags are different.  The bags were bought in different countries - hers in Singapore and this one in the US if that makes a difference.  It does seem like the real deal but wanted to know what you ladies thought.  Thanks for all your help.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Can't see the wallet anymore... but everything else on the page looks fine. 



bagzilllla said:


> What's your opinion on the wallet?  Thanks
> 
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/KAT...-Silver-Ziparound-Clutch-Wallet-NEW/128173305


----------



## jetsetpet

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Beautiful and authentic!


Thanks SO much!  I did think the quality was too good to be fake but the Made in China white label w/ Chinese and Korean on it threw me since my other Kate Spades just have a small black made in china label.  Guess the labels all differ huh? 
I really appreciate you getting back to me so quickly. Absolutely thrilled with this bag and it was such a good price


----------



## nomnomnomonstar

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-KATE-SPADE-Grove-Court-Stripe-Maise-Bag-Dust-Bag-New-/151142916437?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=ZGsCbf%252FBc58Ee9q3WYrFCNvVNwM%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Is this authentic? eBay user dianonna13. Didn't think to authenticate until after purchasing  It looks real to me and reviews look good, but you can never be too careful. Thank you in advance!


----------



## BumbleB47

Hi! ~ Could someone please take a look at this bag ...

"Kate Spade Crosby Drive Bag Snake Embossed Leather Crossbody Clutch"; 
200968946401
 SELLER: Susiebee6; http://www.ebay.com/itm/200968946401?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

I had no doubts until I received it. Its a great bag for a great price (so long as its real) but I figured I should consult someone who knows more than me for certain.  Thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## BumbleB47

BumbleB47 said:


> Hi! ~ Could someone please take a look at this bag ...
> 
> "Kate Spade Crosby Drive Bag Snake Embossed Leather Crossbody Clutch";
> 200968946401
> SELLER: Susiebee6; http://www.ebay.com/itm/200968946401?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> I had no doubts until I received it. Its a great bag for a great price (so long as its real) but I figured I should consult someone who knows more than me for certain.  Thanks so much for your help!!


Addendum ~ Im only questioning it now because although the listing says "NWT" the purse came with *only* the Kate Spade tag tucked into the inside pocket.  Seller said it came from Bloomies. Ive seen the dept stores sometimes put the designer tag inside and their tags on the outside, but sometimes that also signals a fake.  Thanks in advance for anyone's input =)


----------



## flimlim

I got this at a Buffalo Exchange for only $30! Barrel shape, cross body strap, with two short handles. Inside is a leopard lining. Can anyone identify it? Thanks!


----------



## keroberuss

Please help me verify if these bags are authentic.

A really cute handbag, bidding ends in 1 day, so I hope this one is real:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221299098529?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

this one I'm not sure if kate spade uses patent leather for their inner logo:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/310768918661?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

and this last one, if I'm not mistaken they used this print as inner lining for some of their bags, the seller also mentioned she has a matching hat for this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261310390144?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

thank you in advance for helping me.


----------



## keroberuss

If it's not too much trouble, may I also ask for help on these as well 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161131022034?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331047280224?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181241646509?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181241647103?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171153083012?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200976025567?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221300421197?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321230638867?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## keroberuss

and since Christmas season is very near, I'm also looking for a bag for my sister.
so kindly help me with these as well 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-KATE-SPADE-GIZA-STEVIE-LARGE-BABY-DIAPER-BAG-BLACK-PINK-PXRU3633/390677074896?rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D261%26meid%3D2100269250059227021%26pid%3D100005%26prg%3D1088%26rk%3D5%26rkt%3D5%26sd%3D161130427107%26

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-KATE-SPADE-ADAIRA-DAYCATION-TIKI-COCKTAILS-BABY-DIAPER-BAG-/310769546626?pt=US_Diaper_Bags&hash=item485b4ef582

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Kate-Spade-Medium-Baby-Bag-Chocolate-215-/360768511555?pt=US_Diaper_Bags&hash=item53ff7a9e43

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STUNNING-NWT-KATE-SPADE-DIAPER-BEACH-BAG-TOTE-SHOULDER-BAG-BLACK-AND-WHITE-PURSE-/190929307449?pt=US_Diaper_Bags&hash=item2c74460739


----------



## LisaK026

Would you pleae authenticate this Kate Spade Tote. There is a hologram on the inside numbered tag that says Kate Spade Kate Spade (you can't read it in the photo because it is too small). Thank you.


----------



## laine33

Hi - please coukd somebody hel[ me with this wallet - do yiu think it is authentic?  Many thanks 

ebay seller techy_28
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151147817...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_408wt_1128


----------



## runningdawn

Hi.  I purchased this bag at a consignment sale.  I know it is an older bag but, it's still in good shape.  Does anyone know the style name?  It appears to be legit.  It has the signature Kate Spade embossed rivets and the style and font of the logo appears to be correct.  I would really appreciate any help you can provide. Thanks in advance!

...........Oh and sorry about the picture quality of the close-ups.  If you need additional pics, please let me know.


----------



## netter

I am new to Kate Spade and didn't know that this designer's products are  replicated. I just noticed this KS handbag on my local craigslist page  and I am wondering if it's a replica. 

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/bnc/clo/4144543915.html

Can anyone/someone please give me some hints as to how to go about  inspecting this handbag to determine if its authentic?

Thank you to anyone for your help.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

From this picture, it appears to be exactly what it says it is! Authentic. Also, YES, kate spade is HEAVILY counterfeited, so be careful! 





netter said:


> I am new to Kate Spade and didn't know that this designer's products are  replicated. I just noticed this KS handbag on my local craigslist page  and I am wondering if it's a replica.
> 
> http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/bnc/clo/4144543915.html
> 
> Can anyone/someone please give me some hints as to how to go about  inspecting this handbag to determine if its authentic?
> 
> Thank you to anyone for your help.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Authentic!



laine33 said:


> Hi - please coukd somebody hel[ me with this wallet - do yiu think it is authentic?  Many thanks
> 
> ebay seller techy_28
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151147817...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_408wt_1128


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yes, this is authentic! 



LisaK026 said:


> Would you pleae authenticate this Kate Spade Tote. There is a hologram on the inside numbered tag that says Kate Spade Kate Spade (you can't read it in the photo because it is too small). Thank you.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

All of these are authentic. 





keroberuss said:


> Please help me verify if these bags are authentic.
> 
> A really cute handbag, bidding ends in 1 day, so I hope this one is real:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221299098529?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> this one I'm not sure if kate spade uses patent leather for their inner logo:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/310768918661?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> and this last one, if I'm not mistaken they used this print as inner lining for some of their bags, the seller also mentioned she has a matching hat for this:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261310390144?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> thank you in advance for helping me.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

It's fine... authentic. 



BumbleB47 said:


> Addendum ~ Im only questioning it now because although the listing says "NWT" the purse came with *only* the Kate Spade tag tucked into the inside pocket.  Seller said it came from Bloomies. Ive seen the dept stores sometimes put the designer tag inside and their tags on the outside, but sometimes that also signals a fake.  Thanks in advance for anyone's input =)


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

It's counterfeit. NAH, I'm just kidding. It is authentic and gorgeous! 




nomnomnomonstar said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-KATE-SP...FBc58Ee9q3WYrFCNvVNwM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Is this authentic? eBay user dianonna13. Didn't think to authenticate until after purchasing  It looks real to me and reviews look good, but you can never be too careful. Thank you in advance!


----------



## netter

dawnsfinallywed said:


> From this picture, it appears to be exactly what it says it is! Authentic. Also, YES, kate spade is HEAVILY counterfeited, so be careful!



Thank you for your help with my question. Much appreciation for your expertise.


----------



## nomnomnomonstar

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It's counterfeit. NAH, I'm just kidding. It is authentic and gorgeous!


You scared me there! Lol. Thanks for the expert confirmation


----------



## laine33

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!


 

Oh many thanks!!!


----------



## keroberuss

dawnsfinallywed said:


> All of these are authentic.


thank you so much! 

I did not win any of the bidding 
but I am glad I stumbled upon this forum since you also have another forum about kate spade promo codes


----------



## keroberuss

May I ask for your help again with these items?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321230638867?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/400593860447?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121201030000?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131030893568?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

your help is much appreciated.


----------



## enji

Hi all,

I'm new here, could you please authenticate this wallet for me?

Item Name: Kate Spade New York Mikas Pond Lacey
Item Pics: 

































thanks before...


----------



## BeenBurned

enji said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new here, could you please authenticate this wallet for me?
> 
> Item Name: Kate Spade New York Mikas Pond Lacey
> Item Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks before...



Authentic.


----------



## enji

thank you BeenBurned


----------



## travel21

Hello,

Could you please authenticate these purses for me?  I've been looking for a Wellesley Elena and Gold Coast Maryanne.  Thanks in advance for your help!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151136242248?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131022060018?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261278463154?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## cassid

Hello! I am hoping to confirm whether or not my recent Kate Spade find is authentic. Please see the pictures below. After searching online the only similar bag I found was the Malcolm Tote as shown here: http://www.pursepage.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/04/kate-spade-malcolm-tote2.jpg Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## caseyph

Hi everyone, is this an authentic Kate Spade bag?

cdn3.cashcashpinoy.com/upload/deals/24000_1379309535_385.jpg

cdn3.cashcashpinoy.com/upload/deals/24000_1379309535_8554.jpg

cdn3.cashcashpinoy.com/upload/deals/24000_1379309536_1286.jpg

cdn3.cashcashpinoy.com/upload/deals/24000_1379309536_5994.jpg


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

travel21 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please authenticate these purses for me?  I've been looking for a Wellesley Elena and Gold Coast Maryanne.  Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151136242248?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131022060018?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261278463154?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Authentic.



QUOTE=cassid;25613379]Hello! I am hoping to confirm whether or not my recent Kate Spade find is authentic. Please see the pictures below. After searching online the only similar bag I found was the Malcolm Tote as shown here: http://www.pursepage.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/04/kate-spade-malcolm-tote2.jpg Thank you so much for your help!


















[/QUOTE]
Authentic.


----------



## cassid

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=cassid;25613379]Hello! I am hoping to confirm whether or not my recent Kate Spade find is authentic. Please see the pictures below. After searching online the only similar bag I found was the Malcolm Tote as shown here: http://www.pursepage.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/04/kate-spade-malcolm-tote2.jpg Thank you so much for your help!


Authentic.[/QUOTE]
Thank you so much! Would you happen to have any insight into what you believe the value of the bag is? Or any descriptive info regarding the name of the bag or year it was made? Thank you again!


----------



## cassid

Hoping to confirm this bag as well:


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...370?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3830d00a


----------



## cassid

Should the Evangeline have an inner leather Kate Spade label? Seller is showing this bag to have the gold Spade symbol, no label.


----------



## gabardinesuit

Could someone please authenticate this bag and possibly tell me what the name is? It would be so helpful - thank you!

http://i.imgur.com/tClcTfz.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/ZRnV0ai.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/jbpYOSq.png
http://i.imgur.com/GD9hzFc.png
http://i.imgur.com/aRMP77D.png
http://i.imgur.com/NvaXAt6.png
http://i.imgur.com/AbLTsLv.png


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

It is authentic. Not sure of the name, though. 




gabardinesuit said:


> Could someone please authenticate this bag and possibly tell me what the name is? It would be so helpful - thank you!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/tClcTfz.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/ZRnV0ai.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/jbpYOSq.png
> http://i.imgur.com/GD9hzFc.png
> http://i.imgur.com/aRMP77D.png
> http://i.imgur.com/NvaXAt6.png
> http://i.imgur.com/AbLTsLv.png


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

authentic. 




cassid said:


> Hoping to confirm this bag as well:
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...370?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3830d00a


----------



## caseyph

Hi everyone, I hope you can help me identify if this mini satchel bag is an authentic Kate Spade?

Please see additional photos here:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/hmm4h24wkl79shu/PBt9ralHOW/Kate%20Spade

Thank you!


----------



## gabardinesuit

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It is authentic. Not sure of the name, though.



Thank you!


----------



## travel21

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic.


 
thank you!


----------



## caseyph

caseyph said:


> Hi everyone, I hope you can help me identify if this mini satchel bag is an authentic Kate Spade?
> 
> Please see additional photos here:
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/hmm4h24wkl79shu/PBt9ralHOW/Kate%20Spade
> 
> Thank you!



Hi! Can anybody help me authenticate this please?


----------



## erinee

hi everyone, can you pls help me to identify whether this nylon kate spade bag is authentix or not


----------



## kvaladez_77

The logo kate spade seems off. If it doesn't feel right contact seller.


----------



## BusinessBuyer

Good afternoon. Just bought this Kate Spade purse. Is it authentic? Inside, the tag says Made in China.


----------



## BeenBurned

BusinessBuyer said:


> Good afternoon. Just bought this Kate Spade purse. Is it authentic? Inside, the tag says Made in China.


The bag is fake.


----------



## BeenBurned

erinee said:


> hi everyone, can you pls help me to identify whether this nylon kate spade bag is authentix or not





kvaladez_77 said:


> The logo kate spade seems off. If it doesn't feel right contact seller.


I don't agree with kvaladez_77. I believe the bag Erin posted is okay.

Please wait for Dawn to confirm.


----------



## kikim_12

Hi lovely ladies!

I need your help authenticating these Kate Spade bags. I'd love your opinion on them. =)

Item Name: SALE! Kate Spade Villabella Bow Quinn Tote Bag (Gray)
Item Number: 271245738865
Seller ID: yayendij
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Kate-Sp..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f27818371&_uhb=1

Item Name: Authentic KATE SPADE New York Mercer Isle Small Sloan - Beige
Item Number: 281178511062
Seller ID: breindellebreinne
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-KA..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item41778b96d6&_uhb=1


----------



## kikim_12

Hi ladies!

Can you please authenticate this Kate Spade bag too? Thanks so much!

Item Name: NEW WITH TAG KATE SPADE BAG Clarissa West Chelsea PXRU3687 $448+TAX=P21,000
Item Number: 271322022775
Seller ID: the_chloes_closet
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/271322022775?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

I've also attached some pics of the bag's logo and tags.


----------



## BeenBurned

kikim_12 said:


> Hi lovely ladies!
> 
> I need your help authenticating these Kate Spade bags. I'd love your opinion on them. =)
> 
> Item Name: SALE! Kate Spade Villabella Bow Quinn Tote Bag (Gray)
> Item Number: 271245738865
> Seller ID: yayendij
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Kate-Sp..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f27818371&_uhb=1


Please wait for other opinions on the other seller but I don't recommend *yayendij*. The seller has a long history of selling AAA fakes. There are many posts about the seller in the Coach subforum. Every single Coach bag ever listed and sold by the seller has been fake but require expert scrutiny to recognize it as such. 

I suspect the other brands are probably the same. 

Here's a post I made a couple of months ago referring to this seller. There are others: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/kate-spade/authenticate-this-kate-spade-416419-226.html#post25306210


----------



## kikim_12

BeenBurned said:


> Please wait for other opinions on the other seller but I don't recommend *yayendij*. The seller has a long history of selling AAA fakes. There are many posts about the seller in the Coach subforum. Every single Coach bag ever listed and sold by the seller has been fake but require expert scrutiny to recognize it as such.
> 
> I suspect the other brands are probably the same.
> 
> Here's a post I made a couple of months ago referring to this seller. There are others:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/kate-spade/authenticate-this-kate-spade-416419-226.html#post25306210



Thanks so much for the heads up! I'll be sure to avoid this seller.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Complete and total counterfeit. If you peel off the fake ks label, you can resell it. Otherwise, just use it to store tools or something! 



BusinessBuyer said:


> Good afternoon. Just bought this Kate Spade purse. Is it authentic? Inside, the tag says Made in China.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

This bag is authentic. 



BeenBurned said:


> I don't agree with kvaladez_77. I believe the bag Erin posted is okay.
> 
> Please wait for Dawn to confirm.


----------



## caseyph

Hi ladies, I hope you can help me identify if this mini satchel bag is an authentic Kate Spade?

Please see additional photos here:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/hmm4h24wkl79shu/PBt9ralHOW/Kate Spade

Thank you!


----------



## AlwysSublime

Hello! I need some help authenticating this possible spazzolato Kate Spade purse. Found a picture on a Kate Spade ebay guide and Ihatecounterfeitbags that posted an example photo of the front, leather label. Mine however, does not have the usual uppercase "NEW YORK".  It also has this funky blank leather tag at the inside zipper. Random! Does anyone have any knowledge of the spazzolato leather collection from 2000?


----------



## cassid

Hello again ladies! Regarding my post from October I am hoping to receive an approximate date of when this bag was made. I am hoping to resell and would like to include this information in the description. Thanks!


http://i41.tinypic.com/2cigplh.jpg


http://i39.tinypic.com/280nt3r.jpg


http://i43.tinypic.com/2ntjkt1.jpg


----------



## AprilLove

Hello! Would you please authenticate this Kate Spade bag?


Also, if you have the same bag, how are you liking it so far?  Does it sag after a while or  did it keep it's shape? Thanks in advance!  


http://www.ebay.ca/itm/111190653148?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

AlwysSublime said:


> Hello! I need some help authenticating this possible spazzolato Kate Spade purse. Found a picture on a Kate Spade ebay guide and Ihatecounterfeitbags that posted an example photo of the front, leather label. Mine however, does not have the usual uppercase "NEW YORK".  It also has this funky blank leather tag at the inside zipper. Random! Does anyone have any knowledge of the spazzolato leather collection from 2000?


Complete and total counterfeit... for exactly the two reasons you pointed out.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

AprilLove said:


> Hello! Would you please authenticate this Kate Spade bag?
> 
> 
> Also, if you have the same bag, how are you liking it so far?  Does it sag after a while or  did it keep it's shape? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/111190653148?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


This is authentic.


----------



## AlwysSublime

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Complete and total counterfeit... for exactly the two reasons you pointed out.


Thanxs for the second opinion.


----------



## lynear

Hi everyone. I've been poring over this website lately and I've learned a lot of great info about fakes, so thanks! Can you tell me if this is this authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...266?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e5ea6962


----------



## leahp

Hi could someone tell me if this bag is authentic please. It's supposed to be Baxter street Sylvie.
Thanks!


----------



## leahp

Another picture. Sorry I'm having trouble getting them to post.


----------



## leahp

Two more. No more pics I promise.


----------



## lstimson

Can you authenticate this Kate Sade bag?  Also, does this bag have a name?














Thank you!


----------



## lstimson

Here are close up pics of the hardware:







Interior has Kate Spade Logo and a small black fabric tag with a S363 printed on it.  I have a pic of the tag if you need it.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## idonothave1

Hi, would someone be able to authenticate this Kate Spade Bag-All Typed Up?

Ebay site: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Kate-Sp...736?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c23eb6b0

Seller: what_a_mom_needs

Thank you in advance!


----------



## DumbHusband

Hi everyone! I am a new husband and new purse buyer that tried to make good for my english-teacher (and Great Gatsby super-fan) of a wife for our first Christmas together. 

The "Kate Spade Great Gatsby Book of the Month" clutch is now only available on eBay, so in my fervor I found one and hit 'Commit to Buy' and it was in that instant that my Spidey Sense started to tingle, and I got worried. I have just received it today and am dying to have it verified. I'll be totally heartbroken, but I need the truth, and everyone here seems awesome and altruistic!  

Thank you in advance! I have more photos if necessary! I will buuuuurn this eBay seller if I have to!


----------



## rei35

Does Amazon.com sell authentic bags?? I found a good deal and it says, ships from and sold by Amazon.


----------



## XOverdose

rei35 said:


> Does Amazon.com sell authentic bags?? I found a good deal and it says, ships from and sold by Amazon.



Yes, this has been my experience so long as they are sold and shipped by amazon. Not fulfilled by. I've bought a Kate Spade leslie as well as leather Juicy bags and some Betsey Johnson stuff, all authentic.


----------



## rei35

XOverdose said:


> Yes, this has been my experience so long as they are sold and shipped by amazon. Not fulfilled by. I've bought a Kate Spade leslie as well as leather Juicy bags and some Betsey Johnson stuff, all authentic.


Thank you *XOverdose*  

I'll try Amazon! It's great that both shipping and return are free )


----------



## kathleenmgs

Authentic Kate Spade Gray & Black X Large Tote handbag Purse Rare KATE SPADE BAG

Item Number: 310815428786

http://ebay.com/itm/310815428786?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1

Could Anyone Tell Me If This Is Real?


----------



## zerodegr33s

DumbHusband said:


> Hi everyone! I am a new husband and new purse buyer that tried to make good for my english-teacher (and Great Gatsby super-fan) of a wife for our first Christmas together.
> 
> The "Kate Spade Great Gatsby Book of the Month" clutch is now only available on eBay, so in my fervor I found one and hit 'Commit to Buy' and it was in that instant that my Spidey Sense started to tingle, and I got worried. I have just received it today and am dying to have it verified. I'll be totally heartbroken, but I need the truth, and everyone here seems awesome and altruistic!
> 
> Thank you in advance! I have more photos if necessary! I will buuuuurn this eBay seller if I have to!


it should be authentic based on my personal experience owning and following kate spade items!! you are such a sweet husband (:


----------



## DumbHusband

zerodegr33s said:


> it should be authentic based on my personal experience owning and following kate spade items!! you are such a sweet husband (:


Thanks! This means a lot to me!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

DumbHusband said:


> Hi everyone! I am a new husband and new purse buyer that tried to make good for my english-teacher (and Great Gatsby super-fan) of a wife for our first Christmas together.
> 
> The "Kate Spade Great Gatsby Book of the Month" clutch is now only available on eBay, so in my fervor I found one and hit 'Commit to Buy' and it was in that instant that my Spidey Sense started to tingle, and I got worried. I have just received it today and am dying to have it verified. I'll be totally heartbroken, but I need the truth, and everyone here seems awesome and altruistic!
> 
> Thank you in advance! I have more photos if necessary! I will buuuuurn this eBay seller if I have to!


Perfectly authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

kathleenmgs said:


> Authentic Kate Spade Gray & Black X Large Tote handbag Purse Rare KATE SPADE BAG
> 
> Item Number: 310815428786
> 
> http://ebay.com/itm/310815428786?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1
> 
> Could Anyone Tell Me If This Is Real?


Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

lstimson said:


> Here are close up pics of the hardware:
> 
> View attachment 2423424
> 
> 
> View attachment 2423427
> 
> 
> Interior has Kate Spade Logo and a small black fabric tag with a S363 printed on it.  I have a pic of the tag if you need it.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


It's fine.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

leahp said:


> Two more. No more pics I promise.


Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

lynear said:


> Hi everyone. I've been poring over this website lately and I've learned a lot of great info about fakes, so thanks! Can you tell me if this is this authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...266?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e5ea6962


Authentic.


----------



## DumbHusband

Ah! Lovely folk, I really and truly thank you! Day is so made.


----------



## kathleenmgs

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## kathleenmgs

I think this is really a cute bag.  I'm hoping it's real.

Vintage Kate Spade Purse
281225274385
jhessag

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281225274385?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Thanks so much!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

kathleenmgs said:


> I think this is really a cute bag.  I'm hoping it's real.
> 
> Vintage Kate Spade Purse
> 281225274385
> jhessag
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281225274385?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!


Yes! Authentic Dot Noel!


----------



## kathleenmgs

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes! Authentic Dot Noel!


ThankYou!


----------



## lawvanj

Are the text in the care cards supposed to be all small caps? I already got home when i saw the care card tucked in the pocket of the bag we bought. The font had two different sizes. and the last 2 sentences started with a capital letter. There was even a word wrongly spelled at the back. Should I take a pic and post it in the Hall of Shame?


----------



## mossfree

Hi there,
I would SO appreciate help in Authenticating these two purses on Ebay. I would also like any tips in being able to do this myself. Thank you for help!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261357755751?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Also
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261357755751?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## mossfree

Oops the other one is:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181282640366?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## mossfree

Anyone for  Help ! Pleeease.


----------



## kikibird

Hello everyone, I'm new here. Can someone tell me how can I able to posts  threads, thanks  a million in advance.


----------



## kikibird

Dear all, Please help me to authenticate this Kate Spade bag PXRU4057, Greatly appreciate your help, thanks a million.


----------



## BeenBurned

mossfree said:


> Oops the other one is:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181282640366?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


I think it's fine.


kikibird said:


> Dear all, Please help me to authenticate this Kate Spade bag PXRU4057, Greatly appreciate your help, thanks a million.


Looks good.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

mossfree said:


> Anyone for  Help ! Pleeease.


All 3 were authentic.


----------



## mossfree

dawnsfinallywed said:


> All 3 were authentic.





BeenBurned said:


> I think it's fine.
> 
> Looks good.



Awwwhhh Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## kikibird

Hi, thanks for the prompt authentication. But I still feel that it seems that there is a problem with the logo and the wording (wide gap between the logo and the Kate Spade wording).  Hope you can give me further advice, thanks a million.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

kikibird said:


> Hi, thanks for the prompt authentication. But I still feel that it seems that there is a problem with the logo and the wording (wide gap between the logo and the Kate Spade wording).  Hope you can give me further advice, thanks a million.


Where did you purchase the bag?


----------



## kikibird

hi, i got it from a online store, www.taobao.com, seller claim that is 100% authentic as they got it directly from new york, hope that will help, thanks.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

kikibird said:


> hi, i got it from a online store, www.taobao.com, seller claim that is 100% authentic as they got it directly from new york, hope that will help, thanks.


It looks like every Waverly Street Drew I've seen, but it is probably a factory second.


----------



## kikibird

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It looks like every Waverly Street Drew I've seen, but it is probably a factory second.


Ya, this is indeed the piece from Every Waverly Street Drew, I'm glad that this piece is authentic. Happy to give it to my wife for her coming birthday. Otherwise, I may need to return it back to the seller. Thank you for your help, appreciate it. Wish you & your family have a blessed Christmas and a Happy New Year. Cheers!!!&#127877;


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

kikibird said:


> Ya, this is indeed the piece from Every Waverly Street Drew, I'm glad that this piece is authentic. Happy to give it to my wife for her coming birthday. Otherwise, I may need to return it back to the seller. Thank you for your help, appreciate it. Wish you & your family have a blessed Christmas and a Happy New Year. Cheers!!!&#127877;


No problem! Merry Christmas to ya'll, too!


----------



## kirstenbloom

Hi everyone! I'm new here and need some help. Can someone please authenticate this handbag? I bought it on a whim and now I'm super scared that I bought a fake. Thank you in advance and I hope you are having a great holiday! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171198354284?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## shoplately

Hi guys, need help to authenticate this bag. If it is possible, any way to determine the model name of this bag? Was thinking of purchasing this preloved item. Thanks in advance girls!


----------



## BeenBurned

kirstenbloom said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here and need some help. Can someone please authenticate this handbag? I bought it on a whim and now I'm super scared that I bought a fake. Thank you in advance and I hope you are having a great holiday!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171198354284?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



You did fine. Both the bag and wallet are authentic.



shoplately said:


> Hi guys, need help to authenticate this bag. If it is possible, any way to determine the model name of this bag? Was thinking of purchasing this preloved item. Thanks in advance girls!


It's authentic but I don't know the name of the style of bag.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

shoplately said:


> Hi guys, need help to authenticate this bag. If it is possible, any way to determine the model name of this bag? Was thinking of purchasing this preloved item. Thanks in advance girls!


An authentic Dot Noel.


----------



## Milagrophotos

Hi,
I got this bag as a gft, and beige just isnt my thing.
I want to know if I can sell this as authentic or if it is an impostor.

It is a very nicely made bag in mint condition.
Beige nylon with black leather bottom and straps.
kate spade label is stamped on leather.
has metal feet.
lining is off white with black squares.
magnet closure.
small made in korea label.
Thank you


----------



## BeenBurned

Milagrophotos said:


> Hi,
> I got this bag as a gft, and beige just isnt my thing.
> I want to know if I can sell this as authentic or if it is an impostor.
> 
> It is a very nicely made bag in mint condition.
> Beige nylon with black leather bottom and straps.
> kate spade label is stamped on leather.
> has metal feet.
> lining is off white with black squares.
> magnet closure.
> small made in korea label.
> Thank you


Sorry. It's fake. 

It's pretty sad to read the number of posts from people who get fakes as gifts. Sheesh! Who needs friends and/or relatives like that?!?!?


----------



## netter

Hi there; wondering if this handbag is authentic

craigslist ad for Kate Sade: 
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/clo/4217821080.html

are there enough photos to authenticate?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

netter said:


> Hi there; wondering if this handbag is authentic
> 
> craigslist ad for Kate Sade:
> http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/clo/4217821080.html
> 
> are there enough photos to authenticate?
> 
> Thank you for your help.


Yes, this is authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Milagrophotos said:


> Hi,
> I got this bag as a gft, and beige just isnt my thing.
> I want to know if I can sell this as authentic or if it is an impostor.
> 
> It is a very nicely made bag in mint condition.
> Beige nylon with black leather bottom and straps.
> kate spade label is stamped on leather.
> has metal feet.
> lining is off white with black squares.
> magnet closure.
> small made in korea label.
> Thank you


Illegal counterfeit. Please don't resell. Use it for makeup storage or something. The last thing you want to do is circulate this as a kate spade. Totally illegal to resell, and immoral, IMO.


----------



## netter

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes, this is authentic.



Thank you very much.


----------



## jsdtxzj

Happy new year to you all!
Thanks for the help before!
And could someone help me to have a look at the following one?

Item Name:Kate Spade pink baguette shoulder bag. Made in Italy. Stunning. VGUC
Item number: 291039324319
Seller ID:  paul2colect
Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Kate-Spa...5r62LGm4BTWW1a7v%2Fbo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Tell me if you need more pictures, and many thanks


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

jsdtxzj said:


> Happy new year to you all!
> Thanks for the help before!
> And could someone help me to have a look at the following one?
> 
> Item Name:Kate Spade pink baguette shoulder bag. Made in Italy. Stunning. VGUC
> Item number: 291039324319
> Seller ID:  paul2colect
> Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Kate-Spa...5r62LGm4BTWW1a7v%2Fbo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Tell me if you need more pictures, and many thanks


Authentic!


----------



## jsdtxzj

Thank you so much! That is so quick !


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

jsdtxzj said:


> Thank you so much! That is so quick !


You are welcome!


----------



## jeannasmom

Is This Bag Authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350943247560


----------



## kelmomola

Hi, I have a feeling this is not real since I cant find anything like it, but I want to check before I return it. It has a white tag inside that says "made in China." Sorry the photos turned out so big! Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

kelmomola said:


> Hi, I have a feeling this is not real since I cant find anything like it, but I want to check before I return it. It has a white tag inside that says "made in China." Sorry the photos turned out so big! Thanks!


You're correct. It's fake.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

kelmomola said:


> Hi, I have a feeling this is not real since I cant find anything like it, but I want to check before I return it. It has a white tag inside that says "made in China." Sorry the photos turned out so big! Thanks!


Totally counterfeit and illegal to sell. Are you going to return it to a store?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

jeannasmom said:


> Is This Bag Authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350943247560


This is authentic.


----------



## jeannasmom

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This is authentic.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Sabinaknight

Good morning and happy new year! Can I please get some opinions on this bag?

http://m.ebay.com/itm/301057337738?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1

Thanks!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Sabinaknight said:


> Good morning and happy new year! Can I please get some opinions on this bag?
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/301057337738?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1
> 
> Thanks!


Authentic!


----------



## jhkw

Hi, my friend recently bought a wallet online, can you guys help to check whether it is authentic? The tag inside says Made In Vietnam. Thank you!

http://rhapsodyavenue.blogspot.sg


----------



## jsdtxzj

Thanks for the help again. 
Could you help me with this kate spade one?
Item Name:  Genuine *Kate Spade* Light Cream Taupe Patent Leather Carry Bag Shopper
Item number:   171204805493
Seller ID: jean.and.lowe
Working Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171204805493?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Sabinaknight

Originally Posted by Sabinaknight  
Good morning and happy new year! Can I please get some opinions on this bag?

http://m.ebay.com/itm/301057337738?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1

Thanks!
Authentic!


****
Thank you SO much for the reply!!


----------



## annabellet

won this bag on ebay. 
just wanted to double check to see if its authentic

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Luv-KATE-SP...CrI2TdI3mg1Jit7D5TeUc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

thanks in advance.


----------



## jhkw

jhkw said:


> Hi, my friend recently bought a wallet online, can you guys help to check whether it is authentic? The tag inside says Made In Vietnam. Thank you!
> 
> http://rhapsodyavenue.blogspot.sg



Friend no longer needs it to be authenticated! Thanks anyway!


----------



## lshcat

Can someone tell me if this is authentic? Thanks!

Item name: nylon pouch 
Seller: The Real Real
Link: http://www.therealreal.com/products/kate-spade-pouch-6
(link might not work for non-member, sorry. Additional photos, the best I could get:


----------



## occhiverdi

I recently bought a beau on eBay. It looks real and everything is identical to my other Kate bags apart from the mini label with numbers on it inside. Also the zip strap (with the bow) is upside down when I close the bag, when pics on the site have the zip the right way around. 
Thanks


----------



## occhiverdi

The bag in question! Everything right down to internal labels (more on this than my other bag) , all the dots inside are stitched, it's definetly leather, match my own store bought bags. The dust bag is also identical in material to my others. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

occhiverdi said:


> The bag in question! Everything right down to internal labels (more on this than my other bag) , all the dots inside are stitched, it's definetly leather, match my own store bought bags. The dust bag is also identical in material to my others.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 2460563
> View attachment 2460564
> View attachment 2460565
> View attachment 2460569


Okay! I just saw this after I asked you in PM to send me pics of the interior. I am sure that this is authentic. It may be a factory second. I googled other pics of the Beau bag and it looks consistent.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

lshcat said:


> Can someone tell me if this is authentic? Thanks!
> 
> Item name: nylon pouch
> Seller: The Real Real
> Link: http://www.therealreal.com/products/kate-spade-pouch-6
> (link might not work for non-member, sorry. Additional photos, the best I could get:


This looks fine to me.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

annabellet said:


> won this bag on ebay.
> just wanted to double check to see if its authentic
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Luv-KATE-SP...CrI2TdI3mg1Jit7D5TeUc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> thanks in advance.


Looks good to me!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Sabinaknight said:


> Originally Posted by Sabinaknight
> Good morning and happy new year! Can I please get some opinions on this bag?
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/301057337738?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1
> 
> Thanks!
> Authentic!
> 
> 
> ****
> Thank you SO much for the reply!!


It is authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

jsdtxzj said:


> Thanks for the help again.
> Could you help me with this kate spade one?
> Item Name:  Genuine *Kate Spade* Light Cream Taupe Patent Leather Carry Bag Shopper
> Item number:   171204805493
> Seller ID: jean.and.lowe
> Working Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171204805493?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

jhkw said:


> Hi, my friend recently bought a wallet online, can you guys help to check whether it is authentic? The tag inside says Made In Vietnam. Thank you!
> 
> http://rhapsodyavenue.blogspot.sg


Would be interested in seeing this... what did your friend find out???


----------



## lshcat

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This looks fine to me.




Thank you!


----------



## occhiverdi

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Okay! I just saw this after I asked you in PM to send me pics of the interior. I am sure that this is authentic. It may be a factory second. I googled other pics of the Beau bag and it looks consistent.




Thanks again! Agree, it's identical and too well made to be honest. I have noticed the zipper is different in some of the photos, I think I won myself a bargain!!


----------



## bobalicious22

Can someone please tell me if this is real???  I've really been wanting this bag for a long time...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-kate-sp...760?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d1732e740

Also, these 2 as well:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131093744225?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/kat...-cyndy-wallet-bag-purse-new-228-tax/125167473


Thanks so much!!


----------



## bobalicious22

Where have all the authenticators gone? D:


----------



## carinas

bobalicious22 said:


> Can someone please tell me if this is real???  I've really been wanting this bag for a long time...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-kate-sp...760?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d1732e740
> 
> Also, these 2 as well:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131093744225?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/kat...-cyndy-wallet-bag-purse-new-228-tax/125167473
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!!



I am not an authenticator here and not an expert either so I can't guarantee anything...I took a look at these listings and both Little Minkas look like they are real. No guarantees though, I hope that a professional will voice her opinion as well.

I don't know about the wallet though...sorry


----------



## Bayou Minou

Hopefully these photos post... I'm attempting this from my phone.

I found a cute Kate Spade small Karen Signature Spade bag at TJ Maxx.  I couldn't determine if the handles and trim were leather or plastic.  So I looked it up online when I came home.  One site which had the laptop bag like it stated that it was PVC trim.  Another site that did not look legit to me (katespadeoutetbags or something similar) had the bag but described it as having leather trim with 14 karat gold plated hardware.

Does this bag from TJ Maxx look legit?  The handles don't appear to me to be leather.

Thanks


----------



## Bayou Minou

Here are (hopefully) two more photos...


----------



## Bayou Minou

Last one


----------



## claudia2355

Can someone tell me if they think this is authentic Please  http://m.ebay.com/itm/231138782991?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1.   The auction ends soon !!


----------



## occhiverdi

claudia2355 said:


> Can someone tell me if they think this is authentic Please  http://m.ebay.com/itm/231138782991?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1.   The auction ends soon !!




Looks nice but I'm not an authenticate although I'd be hesitant to buy off someone selling so much designer stuff to be honest!! Ask her to send a pic of the inside.  All I know is that logo looks different to my bags


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

bobalicious22 said:


> Can someone please tell me if this is real???  I've really been wanting this bag for a long time...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-kate-sp...760?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d1732e740
> 
> Also, these 2 as well:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131093744225?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/kat...-cyndy-wallet-bag-purse-new-228-tax/125167473
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!!


All of these are authentic!  Responded to your PM, too!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

claudia2355 said:


> Can someone tell me if they think this is authentic Please  http://m.ebay.com/itm/231138782991?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1.   The auction ends soon !!


Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

jsdtxzj said:


> Thanks for the help again.
> Could you help me with this kate spade one?
> Item Name:  Genuine *Kate Spade* Light Cream Taupe Patent Leather Carry Bag Shopper
> Item number:   171204805493
> Seller ID: jean.and.lowe
> Working Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171204805493?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Bayou Minou said:


> Hopefully these photos post... I'm attempting this from my phone.
> 
> I found a cute Kate Spade small Karen Signature Spade bag at TJ Maxx.  I couldn't determine if the handles and trim were leather or plastic.  So I looked it up online when I came home.  One site which had the laptop bag like it stated that it was PVC trim.  Another site that did not look legit to me (katespadeoutetbags or something similar) had the bag but described it as having leather trim with 14 karat gold plated hardware.
> 
> Does this bag from TJ Maxx look legit?  The handles don't appear to me to be leather.
> 
> Thanks


Authentic!


----------



## kathleenmgs

I just got this bag today, and it looked and felt good to me, but I am no expert, so I wondered if I could get a second opinion.  Also, if it's authentic, any idea the name or style of the bag?  TIA!


----------



## kathleenmgs

I really didn't know what to look for, so I tried to get pictures of everything.  If I missed something, just let me know.  Thanks so much!


----------



## bobalicious22

dawnsfinallywed said:


> All of these are authentic!  Responded to your PM, too!


thank you so much!!!


----------



## erinleigh

Hi ladies,
I know there's not much to go off, but I've been dying for a large Cobble Hill Leslie in grey... can anyone authenticate this?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...060?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e63709c4

Thanks!!
Erin


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

erinleigh said:


> Hi ladies,
> I know there's not much to go off, but I've been dying for a large Cobble Hill Leslie in grey... can anyone authenticate this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...060?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e63709c4
> 
> Thanks!!
> Erin


Looks fine to me.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

kathleenmgs said:


> I really didn't know what to look for, so I tried to get pictures of everything.  If I missed something, just let me know.  Thanks so much!


Authentic.


----------



## erinleigh

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Looks fine to me.


Thank you so much


----------



## kathleenmgs

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## JR802021

Hello all - Any help authenticating the Kate Spade bag below would be appreciated.  I noticed there is no Kate Spade logo on the inside of the bag so I am not sure.  Thank you!

Item Name: Kate Spade Sam Bag


----------



## jamcl31

Item: Kate Spade New York foster crossing malcolm
Seller: beyridge








Thanks!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

JR802021 said:


> Hello all - Any help authenticating the Kate Spade bag below would be appreciated.  I noticed there is no Kate Spade logo on the inside of the bag so I am not sure.  Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Kate Spade Sam Bag


I'd say authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

jamcl31 said:


> Item: Kate Spade New York foster crossing malcolm
> Seller: beyridge
> 
> View attachment 2476807
> View attachment 2476809
> View attachment 2476810
> 
> View attachment 2476811
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Authentic.


----------



## khrys1119

Any help both identifying and authenticating this Kate Spade would be truly appreciated. It looks to me to possibly be from the Knightsbridge collection, but for the life of me I can't find it!

Any and all help appreciated, thank you!


----------



## jamcl31

Seller: pipay1031





Can anyone tell me what bag this is? Thank you!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

jamcl31 said:


> Seller: pipay1031
> View attachment 2477117
> View attachment 2477118
> View attachment 2477119
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me what bag this is? Thank you!


What does it say right above that WKU number on the tag?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

khrys1119 said:


> Any help both identifying and authenticating this Kate Spade would be truly appreciated. It looks to me to possibly be from the Knightsbridge collection, but for the life of me I can't find it!
> 
> Any and all help appreciated, thank you!


Authentic, but not sure what the name is.


----------



## jamcl31

dawnsfinallywed said:


> What does it say right above that WKU number on the tag?




It's a tweed according to seller  uhm so is it authentic?


----------



## khrys1119

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic, but not sure what the name is.



Thank you so much! I was worried it might still be a very good knockoff b/c I can't find another one like it anywhere.

Thank you again!


----------



## Bayou Minou

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Vivacie

Long time lurker here! My mom had these bags packed away in her closet and recently got them out. I'm unsure if they're real or not and I want to confirm that they are before I sell them for her.

The first 5 pictures are of a color block bag. The next 5 are of a straw bag.
(Sorry for my poor picture taking skills ): )

The 'Kate Spade' tags seem glued on (very easy to peel back) and both have inside tags that say 'made in China'.

Thanks!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Vivacie said:


> Long time lurker here! My mom had these bags packed away in her closet and recently got them out. I'm unsure if they're real or not and I want to confirm that they are before I sell them for her.
> 
> The first 5 pictures are of a color block bag. The next 5 are of a straw bag.
> (Sorry for my poor picture taking skills ): )
> 
> The 'Kate Spade' tags seem glued on (very easy to peel back) and both have inside tags that say 'made in China'.
> 
> Thanks!


Both are completely counterfeit and illegal to sell anywhere. On a good note, though, you could peel those bad labels off and sell them as unbranded bags.


----------



## jamcl31

dawnsfinallywed said:


> What does it say right above that WKU number on the tag?




Thanks!  So uhm, is it authentic?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

jamcl31 said:


> Thanks!  So uhm, is it authentic?


Looks fine to me.


----------



## Vivacie

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Both are completely counterfeit and illegal to sell anywhere. On a good note, though, you could peel those bad labels off and sell them as unbranded bags.



Thank you so much!  My mom was convinced they were real (she's bummed, but thankfully they were yard sale pick-ups so not much is in them), but I wasn't so sure. Thank you again, we'll definitely remove those labels! ^^


----------



## True Religion

My friend received this Kate Spade Wellesley Neda wallet as a gift, but I am convinced it's not real. It came wrapped in a plastic bag (you can see in first photo) and smells like plastic even though the label says it is leather. Please let me know if more photos would help. Feedback would be most appreciated, thank you 







[/URL]

more:
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a398/Angelfatal/Mobile Uploads/photo_zps42b4944b.jpg
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a398/Angelfatal/Mobile Uploads/photo_zpsdca98e61.jpg


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

True Religion said:


> My friend received this Kate Spade Wellesley Neda wallet as a gift, but I am convinced it's not real. It came wrapped in a plastic bag (you can see in first photo) and smells like plastic even though the label says it is leather. Please let me know if more photos would help. Feedback would be most appreciated, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> more:
> http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a398/Angelfatal/Mobile Uploads/photo_zps42b4944b.jpg
> http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a398/Angelfatal/Mobile Uploads/photo_zpsdca98e61.jpg


Looks fine to me. Could be a 'made for outlet' design OR a factory second. I believe it's authentic, though.


----------



## claudia2355

Can someone please help me authenticate this bag off eBay. The seller only had one which was a good sign, it came packaged properly with kate spade tissue paper and a Care card and a perfume sample for the 20th anniversary or something. My concern is that it's "cross hatched leather" which to me just seems like plastic. Other than that it seems legit. Someone please help!! I need to return ASAP if it's fake


----------



## Sarahbaby0

Help. I am pretty sure this is fake. Bought from ebay from an old lady who said it was authentic. However I can't find pictures of the interior of Gold Coast Maryanne bags... My phone won't let me upload pictures  but there's two white tags inside together one says "Made in China" in 4 languages, and chinese writing on the back. it's a white tag. The other is longer and says "NEW MATERIAL ONLY REG. NO. QC-002853 CONTENT POLYURETHANE-FOAM" inside the zipper part (not big center zipper, but interior side) there are 2 more tags one is black and says "P091" then there is a small white one that says "PXRU3846 P091 CA 55730.

There is also a price tag attached to the outside. "kate spade NEW YORK" "maryanne" "PXRU3846" "gold (711)" "P06377" then barcode "098689418339" $478.00

I'm just really hoping someone has one they know is for sure real - bought from kate spade store. Please help me! Thanks


----------



## Sarahbaby0

Sarahbaby0 said:


> Help. I am pretty sure this is fake. Bought from ebay from an old lady who said it was authentic. However I can't find pictures of the interior of Gold Coast Maryanne bags... My phone won't let me upload pictures  but there's two white tags inside together one says "Made in China" in 4 languages, and chinese writing on the back. it's a white tag. The other is longer and says "NEW MATERIAL ONLY REG. NO. QC-002853 CONTENT POLYURETHANE-FOAM" inside the zipper part (not big center zipper, but interior side) there are 2 more tags one is black and says "P091" then there is a small white one that says "PXRU3846 P091 CA 55730.
> 
> There is also a price tag attached to the outside. "kate spade NEW YORK" "maryanne" "PXRU3846" "gold (711)" "P06377" then barcode "098689418339" $478.00
> 
> I'm just really hoping someone has one they know is for sure real - bought from kate spade store. Please help me! Thanks


Here is a link to the original ebay listing but I think the photos are awful so idk and she also had it named wrong despite "maryanne" being on the tag.. http://******/MxN8Pr


----------



## claudia2355

claudia2355 said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this bag off eBay. The seller only had one which was a good sign, it came packaged properly with kate spade tissue paper and a Care card and a perfume sample for the 20th anniversary or something. My concern is that it's "cross hatched leather" which to me just seems like plastic. Other than that it seems legit. Someone please help!! I need to return ASAP if it's fake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2482696
> View attachment 2482698
> View attachment 2482700
> View attachment 2482701
> View attachment 2482703
> View attachment 2482705
> View attachment 2482706




Can someone please authenticate ?


----------



## Sarahbaby0

Ok finally able to post photos (that I took) on the computer. Please let me know what you think! Thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

Sarahbaby0 said:


> Help. I am pretty sure this is fake. Bought from ebay from an old lady who said it was authentic. However I can't find pictures of the interior of Gold Coast Maryanne bags... My phone won't let me upload pictures  but there's two white tags inside together one says "Made in China" in 4 languages, and chinese writing on the back. it's a white tag. The other is longer and says "NEW MATERIAL ONLY REG. NO. QC-002853 CONTENT POLYURETHANE-FOAM" inside the zipper part (not big center zipper, but interior side) there are 2 more tags one is black and says "P091" then there is a small white one that says "PXRU3846 P091 CA 55730.
> 
> There is also a price tag attached to the outside. "kate spade NEW YORK" "maryanne" "PXRU3846" "gold (711)" "P06377" then barcode "098689418339" $478.00
> 
> I'm just really hoping someone has one they know is for sure real - bought from kate spade store. Please help me! Thanks






Sarahbaby0 said:


> Here is a link to the original ebay listing but I think the photos are awful so idk and she also had it named wrong despite "maryanne" being on the tag.. http://******/MxN8Pr





Sarahbaby0 said:


> Ok finally able to post photos (that I took)  on the computer. Please let me know what you think! Thanks





The pictures show an authentic bag.


----------



## BeenBurned

claudia2355 said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this bag off eBay. The seller only had one which was a good sign, it came packaged properly with kate spade tissue paper and a Care card and a perfume sample for the 20th anniversary or something. My concern is that it's "cross hatched leather" which to me just seems like plastic. Other than that it seems legit. Someone please help!! I need to return ASAP if it's fake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2482696
> View attachment 2482698
> View attachment 2482700
> View attachment 2482701
> View attachment 2482703
> View attachment 2482705
> View attachment 2482706


Authentic.


----------



## Sarahbaby0

BeenBurned said:


> The pictures show an authentic bag.



Oh goodness, really?! Thank you! That's a relief. It looked so much different inside from my Carlisle street that I was convinced it was a fake. Wow thank you


----------



## happenstance

Sarahbaby0 said:


> Oh goodness, really?! Thank you! That's a relief. It looked so much different inside from my Carlisle street that I was convinced it was a fake. Wow thank you



Seconding the authenticity of this bag, the interior is exactly as it should be!


----------



## joyshot

Can anyone tell me if this is authentic?  There is no label inside, just a black tag that says Made in China Stitching looks really even and clean, but I don't know much about Kate Spade purses.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://i904.photobucket.com/albums/ac243/Bree_Brandes-Courtney/f4d5ee39-156e-4486-8339-c59c65d3fb67_zps126b1199.jpghttp://i904.photobucket.com/albums/ac243/Bree_Brandes-Courtney/101_4804_zpsc2b86a33.jpghttp://i904.photobucket.com/albums/ac243/Bree_Brandes-Courtney/101_4807_zps193945ac.jpg


----------



## joyshot

Sorry, my photos didn't all load.  Here's 3 more.

http://s904.photobucket.com/user/Br...edia/101_4807_zps193945ac.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3

http://s904.photobucket.com/user/Br...edia/101_4803_zpsed2a52a2.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5

http://s904.photobucket.com/user/Br...edia/101_4804_zpsc2b86a33.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4


----------



## joyshot

I'm thinking it's not, just really hoping that it is.  Help?!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

joyshot said:


> Sorry, my photos didn't all load.  Here's 3 more.
> 
> http://s904.photobucket.com/user/Br...edia/101_4807_zps193945ac.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3
> 
> http://s904.photobucket.com/user/Br...edia/101_4803_zpsed2a52a2.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5
> 
> http://s904.photobucket.com/user/Br...edia/101_4804_zpsc2b86a33.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4


Nope. It's completely counterfeit. It's a knockoff of her "Hatteras" Collection, which didn't include a Pia.


----------



## Sally0729

Hey, I'm from China, and I really like KS. I hope you could help me with this bag. I found the bag not on ebay, but on taobao, the Chinese version of eBay. Thanks a lot.
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4002-5344573978.43.8mns0r&id=36786242793


----------



## rhondaroni0

Kate Spade Cake for Breakfast tote
seller  rca_va79
item 181311613385 
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...385?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a3703a9c9

Didn't know these were faked??? Anywho, I have never purchased this brand and would love an opinion on it's authenticity.

Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## rhondaroni0

rhondaroni0 said:


> Kate Spade Cake for Breakfast tote
> seller  rca_va79
> item 181311613385
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...385?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a3703a9c9
> 
> Didn't know these were faked??? Anywho, I have never purchased this brand and would love an opinion on it's authenticity.
> 
> Thanks so much!!!!


seeing some on ebay with tan stripes and a little spade under the zip pocket and some with navy stripes and a full leather logo patch. are they different?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Sally0729 said:


> Hey, I'm from China, and I really like KS. I hope you could help me with this bag. I found the bag not on ebay, but on taobao, the Chinese version of eBay. Thanks a lot.
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4002-5344573978.43.8mns0r&id=36786242793


It looks fine, but I can't see the details up close or the interior...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

rhondaroni0 said:


> Kate Spade Cake for Breakfast tote
> seller  rca_va79
> item 181311613385
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...385?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a3703a9c9
> 
> Didn't know these were faked??? Anywho, I have never purchased this brand and would love an opinion on it's authenticity.
> 
> Thanks so much!!!!


That tote is authentic.


----------



## rhondaroni0

dawnsfinallywed said:


> That tote is authentic.


sweet, thanks!! I already bought it so... phew!


----------



## khrys1119

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic, but not sure what the name is.



Thanks again!  I just wanted to reply that I bought the bag and discovered that it's a Marblehead Maryanne Tote.


----------



## khrys1119

True Religion said:


> My friend received this Kate Spade Wellesley Neda wallet as a gift, but I am convinced it's not real. It came wrapped in a plastic bag (you can see in first photo) and smells like plastic even though the label says it is leather. Please let me know if more photos would help. Feedback would be most appreciated, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> more:
> http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a398/Angelfatal/Mobile Uploads/photo_zps42b4944b.jpg
> http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a398/Angelfatal/Mobile Uploads/photo_zpsdca98e61.jpg


I know this is late and may not help, but I have this exact same wallet in a bright blue color purchased directly from Kate Spade. Mine didn't smell like plastic, but maybe yours did just from how it was stored? Mine is a couple years old now. HTH!


----------



## gilda01

It doesn't look real  from the pics you've posted, also this listing has been removed so looks like eBay took him off as well! sorry...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121267526602?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Here's a definite counterfeit. I've reported this twice, but for some reason, ebay hasn't pulled it... Could you all be dolls and report it? It has a bid and will sell. Also, I've informed the seller twice that it's fake-- no response.


----------



## gilda01

i thik ebay just did the link you provided has "This page may have moved or is no longer available. Please try one of the following:"


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

gilda01 said:


> i thik ebay just did the link you provided has "This page may have moved or is no longer available. Please try one of the following:"


Thanks!


----------



## LoveMy5Girls

I purchased 4 KS bags at a thrift store today. I wanted to authenticate them. I believe 1 to be real and 3 are not. Below are pics of 2. Any help you can provide would be great! I've always purchased my others from a retail location so I knew they were authentic. 
Here are photos of 2 of the 4 bags
Thanks so much


----------



## LoveMy5Girls

Photos of the other 2 bags are below.
Thanks again for your help


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

LoveMy5Girls said:


> Photos of the other 2 bags are below.
> Thanks again for your help


All 4 of these bags are authentic kate spade.


----------



## LoveMy5Girls

dawnsfinallywed said:


> All 4 of these bags are authentic kate spade.


Thanks SO much !! How exciting. I paid $2.99 each for them!


----------



## kathleenmgs

LoveMy5Girls said:


> Thanks SO much !! How exciting. I paid $2.99 each for them!



You just got the fairy tale of thrift store finds!


----------



## BeenBurned

LoveMy5Girls said:


> Thanks SO much !! How exciting. I paid $2.99 each for them!


Wow! What a deal! Congratulations.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

LoveMy5Girls said:


> Thanks SO much !! How exciting. I paid $2.99 each for them!


You're welcome!


----------



## newbiebaggie

Hello everyone,

Could I just ask for your help in authenticating this Kate Spade green satchel bag? Thanks!!!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...63235742.26866.100000784474228&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...63235742.26866.100000784474228&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...63235742.26866.100000784474228&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...63235742.26866.100000784474228&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...63235742.26866.100000784474228&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...63235742.26866.100000784474228&type=3&theater


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

newbiebaggie said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Could I just ask for your help in authenticating this Kate Spade green satchel bag? Thanks!!!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...63235742.26866.100000784474228&type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...63235742.26866.100000784474228&type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...63235742.26866.100000784474228&type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...63235742.26866.100000784474228&type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...63235742.26866.100000784474228&type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...63235742.26866.100000784474228&type=3&theater


This is authentic, but more than likely, is a factory second.


----------



## JJABSTRACTS

am I in the right place?
on betsey earrings
thx J


----------



## BeenBurned

reportergirl said:


> Where can I get authentication for Kate Spade products online?
> 
> I am a seller involved in a dispute with an eBay buyer over a Kate Spade All Typed Up Clyde purse.
> 
> I originally purchased it from another eBay seller late last year. This was her listing:
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/400634868480?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> I sold the bag because I saw it went on sale on the Kate Spade surprise sale website. And put up this ad:
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/201024399464?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649
> 
> 
> My  buyer claims there it is counterfeit because there are no "spade logo"  markings on the plate of the bag where it says KATE SPADE  NEW YORK and that it is fake because it is missing a vinyl patent strip  inside the inside zipper pocket. When my bag arrived from the Website,  it was missing those things, too. The original seller has provided me  with her receipt from Kate Spade, but that has not satisfied my buyer,  who has opened a claim against me.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the bag I sold her is legitimate. I just need that in writing for eBay.


The bag is authentic but I recommend waiting for someone else to confirm authenticity.

Geez, I hate when buyers accuse first then ask questions later.


----------



## kathleenmgs

reportergirl said:


> Where can I get authentication for Kate Spade products online?
> 
> I am a seller involved in a dispute with an eBay buyer over a Kate Spade All Typed Up Clyde purse.
> 
> I originally purchased it from another eBay seller late last year. This was her listing:
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/400634868480?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> I sold the bag because I saw it went on sale on the Kate Spade surprise sale website. And put up this ad:
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/201024399464?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649
> 
> 
> My  buyer claims there it is counterfeit because there are no "spade logo"  markings on the plate of the bag where it says KATE SPADE  NEW YORK and that it is fake because it is missing a vinyl patent strip  inside the inside zipper pocket. When my bag arrived from the Website,  it was missing those things, too. The original seller has provided me  with her receipt from Kate Spade, but that has not satisfied my buyer,  who has opened a claim against me.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the bag I sold her is legitimate. I just need that in writing for eBay.



I thought the buyer had to get an authentication proving it's fake if there was a dispute.


----------



## BeenBurned

kathleenmgs said:


> I thought the buyer had to get an authentication proving it's fake if there was a dispute.


If the buyer just wants reassurance, she may not have filed a dispute but is just looking for an opinion from unbiased sources. 

Has the buyer opened a dispute?


----------



## occhiverdi

Proof if purchase can usually be enough. They took all my details when I bought off Kate spade maybe you could get that as proof? Not a fan of buyers who have remorse


----------



## JJABSTRACTS

bump please authenticate thiese bow and heart betsey Johnsone earrings
thx j


----------



## newbiebaggie

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This is authentic, but more than likely, is a factory second.


Thanks for the reply! Didn't realize that Kate Spade sells factory seconds?


----------



## kathleenmgs

JJABSTRACTS said:


> bump please authenticate thiese bow and heart betsey Johnsone earrings
> thx j



This is the Kate Spade purse thread.


----------



## occhiverdi

newbiebaggie said:


> Thanks for the reply! Didn't realize that Kate Spade sells factory seconds?




They have an outlet here at a huge place called Bicester Village, discount rates for Kate spade, mulberry and a lot more. Maybe it was from a place like that?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

JJABSTRACTS said:


> bump please authenticate thiese bow and heart betsey Johnsone earrings
> thx j


You're in the wrong forum.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

kathleenmgs said:


> I thought the buyer had to get an authentication proving it's fake if there was a dispute.




www.authenticate4u.com


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is authentic but I recommend waiting for someone else to confirm authenticity.
> 
> Geez, I hate when buyers accuse first then ask questions later.


Definitely authentic. 
Get an authentication at www.authenticate4u.com


----------



## horsecrazy

Hi,  I hope  am doing this correctly.  Can someone authenticate this Kate Spade wallet for me?  TIA   Jane


----------



## BeenBurned

horsecrazy said:


> Hi,  I hope  am doing this correctly.  Can someone authenticate this Kate Spade wallet for me?  TIA   Jane


Authentic.


----------



## horsecrazy

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## lalbert88

Can someone please authenticate this purse for me. And does anyone know how and if you can detach the cross body strap? TIA 

https://poshmark.com/listing/52c83646018efa53221c1950


----------



## shoplately

can anyone please help?







Is this a real kate spade bag? quite taken to this design, reminded me of celine's bags!

But couldn't find the name of this bag anywhere online, was thinking this migght be fake 

Oh and this bag too!


























Is it a real KS?

TIA!


----------



## JOODLZ

Can someone please authenticate this Kate Spade key chain?
Bought at Goodwill yesterday...attached to a cheezy vinyl bag which will be re-donated!
Ostrich 4w x 4.75h x 3/16d  Chain 3.5 long, Ring 1 diameter
Found one on ebay that looks identical, so I'm optimistic.
Any info is always appreciated...thanks in advance!


----------



## laura jay

I'd love some help with this one 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221368563893?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks in advance


----------



## theoppositeday

Hi, I would love some help identifying the authenticity of this kate spade purse. Thanks so much!  also there is a tag in the bottom left hand corner that says made in China.


----------



## theoppositeday

Sorry not all of the photos loaded the first post.


----------



## theoppositeday

Another photo


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

theoppositeday said:


> Another photo


Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

shoplately said:


> can anyone please help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a real kate spade bag? quite taken to this design, reminded me of celine's bags!
> 
> But couldn't find the name of this bag anywhere online, was thinking this migght be fake
> 
> Oh and this bag too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a real KS?
> 
> TIA!


Yes...


----------



## lalbert88

lalbert88 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this purse for me. And does anyone know how and if you can detach the cross body strap? TIA
> 
> 
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/52c83646018efa53221c1950




Bumping this &#128513; thanks


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

lalbert88 said:


> Bumping this &#128513; thanks


This is authentic, but be very careful about buying on Poshmark. Counterfeits run rampant on there.


----------



## princess_xoxo

Please Authenticate this Kate Spade?

Title: Kate Spade Abstract Links Collection (2001) Black & Cream - $495
Seller: erikaleigh
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Abstract-Links-Collection-2001-Black-Cream-Bag-495-/261411111988?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cdd510434&nma=true&si=50KTEcU7HVEDrKU6iir2ESRNnyc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: Thanks in advance.


----------



## laura jay

laura jay said:


> I'd love some help with this one
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221368563893?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance




Bumping this.


----------



## lalbert88

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This is authentic, but be very careful about buying on Poshmark. Counterfeits run rampant on there.




Ok thank you! I bought this purse so the pics are mine. And I always buy through Posh and authenticate the item before accepting. They have a great return policy for fakes. Thanks again &#128512;


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

princess_xoxo said:


> Please Authenticate this Kate Spade?
> 
> Title: Kate Spade Abstract Links Collection (2001) Black & Cream - $495
> Seller: erikaleigh
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Abstract-Links-Collection-2001-Black-Cream-Bag-495-/261411111988?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cdd510434&nma=true&si=50KTEcU7HVEDrKU6iir2ESRNnyc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: Thanks in advance.


Authentic.


----------



## kikibird

Dear All, can someone help me to  Authenticate this Kate Spade PXRU4471 Bag. Brought @ taobao.com, thanks for a million.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

kikibird said:


> Dear All, can someone help me to  Authenticate this Kate Spade PXRU4471 Bag. Brought @ taobao.com, thanks for a million.


Looks fine. Probably a factory second, though.


----------



## newbiebaggie

Hello, can you help authenticate this:

http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...+Ranking,Position,3-7,47#advertisementDetails

Thank you!


----------



## newbiebaggie

Hi, me again.  Please help to authenticate attached pics. What's the model of this KS bag? Thank you!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

newbiebaggie said:


> Hello, can you help authenticate this:
> 
> http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...+Ranking,Position,3-7,47#advertisementDetails
> 
> Thank you!


Looks fine to me...


----------



## newbiebaggie

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Looks fine to me...


Thank you. How about the cream bag with stripes? Would you know what model that is and if it's authentic? Thanks!


----------



## occhiverdi

This is so cute but seems to good to be true! Can someone authenticate please. Thanks in advance


----------



## ladylucas94

It's too sketchy the lime green bag KS diaper bag it's questionable ?


----------



## ladylucas94

Now the orange bag is definitely a Kate Spade bag !


----------



## occhiverdi

ladylucas94 said:


> Now the orange bag is definitely a Kate Spade bag !




Isn't it gorgeous, it £30 on eBay hence the curiosity it's fake


----------



## newbiebaggie

newbiebaggie said:


> Hi, me again.  Please help to authenticate attached pics. What's the model of this KS bag? Thank you!



Bumping this. Can you help authenticate please. Thanks!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

occhiverdi said:


> This is so cute but seems to good to be true! Can someone authenticate please. Thanks in advance
> View attachment 2535492
> View attachment 2535496
> View attachment 2535497
> View attachment 2535498


Authentic.


----------



## Jessica_TFD

Hello Ladies!

Could you please tell me if this is authentic? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...052?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item565c117794

TIA!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Jessica_TFD said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Could you please tell me if this is authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...052?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item565c117794
> 
> TIA!


Authentic Dot Noel.


----------



## Jessica_TFD

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic Dot Noel.


 

Thank You for taking the time to look.


----------



## intrigue

Would someone please help authenticate? TIA!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

intrigue said:


> Would someone please help authenticate? TIA!
> 
> View attachment 2546408
> 
> View attachment 2546409
> 
> View attachment 2546410
> 
> View attachment 2546411
> 
> View attachment 2546412
> View attachment 2546413
> 
> View attachment 2546414
> 
> View attachment 2546415


This is authentic.


----------



## intrigue

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This is authentic.




Thank you


----------



## covergirl913

Authenticate please!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

covergirl913 said:


> Authenticate please!


looks fine to me!


----------



## covergirl913

dawnsfinallywed said:


> looks fine to me!



Thanks


----------



## emmz

Hi all! I was hoping for a quick authentification of a purse I just bought, just to ease my post-auction mind...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Kate-Sp...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

TIA!


----------



## emmz

covergirl913 said:


> Authenticate please!


It looks perfect to me, my BFF has that one!


----------



## kelly1969

Please help! Can anyone authenticate this Kate Spade purse? Not sure what year? Any help is very appreciated.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

kelly1969 said:


> Please help! Can anyone authenticate this Kate Spade purse? Not sure what year? Any help is very appreciated.


Totally counterfeit. The Multi-stripe never came in this shape. (Not sure any ks ever did!) The label is completely inaccurate. The Multi-stripe must have a tan cotton interior and brown canvas handles to be genuine. If you peel off and destroy the label on that bag, you can sell it legally. Just don't mention any brand names, either. Good luck!


----------



## angellovesbags

here's a useful link i found online which can help us spot fake KS from authentic ones.  http://www.ebay.com/gds/How-to-Spot-a-Fake-Kate-Spade-Bag-PART-1-/10000000009445033/g.html . It has 4 parts. hope you check it out before buying one especially if you buy online.


----------



## Lpsw71

I would love help determinations if this is an authentic Kate Spade. I'm concerned that some of the stitching doesn't seem quite up to par. 
http://******/1iu9b4z

Here are a couple more pics





















TIA!!


----------



## Lpsw71

Sorry, meant to include a couple more pictures, but trying to figure out how to upload from phone. They include better picture if from stamp and inside label as well as stitching.


----------



## BeenBurned

Lpsw71 said:


> I would love help determinations if this is an authentic Kate Spade. I'm concerned that some of the stitching doesn't seem quite up to par.
> http://******/1iu9b4z
> 
> Here are a couple more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!!





Lpsw71 said:


> Sorry, meant to include a couple more pictures, but trying to figure out how to upload from phone. They include better picture if from stamp and inside label as well as stitching.


It looks fine to me but other opinions are welcome.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

BeenBurned said:


> It looks fine to me but other opinions are welcome.


Yes, this is fine.


----------



## leuconeura

Hello! This bag arrived today... is it authentic? These are the photos from the seller's listing and I'm not seeing any evidence of a bait-and-switch situation...


































Thanks in advance!


----------



## princess_xoxo

Please help authenticate These Kate Spade Handbags?

I Went Ahead And Purchased Both, So I Hope They Are Authentic.

Title:Vintage Kate Spade Pink Tote w/Matching Wallet
Seller: kfraziernyc
Item Number: 141234496723
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Kate-Spade-Pink-Tote-w-Matching-Wallet-/141234496723?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_sacat%3D0%26_from%3DR40%26_nkw%3D141234496723%26_rdc%3D1&nma=true&si=50KTEcU7HVEDrKU6iir2ESRNnyc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: Thanks.



Title: kate spade purse
Seller:lisasandler
Item Number: 321361120320
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-purse-/321361120320?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_sacat%3D0%26_from%3DR40%26_nkw%3D321361120320%26_rdc%3D1&nma=true&si=50KTEcU7HVEDrKU6iir2ESRNnyc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: Thank You!


----------



## Lpsw71

Thanks so much!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

princess_xoxo said:


> Please help authenticate These Kate Spade Handbags?
> 
> I Went Ahead And Purchased Both, So I Hope They Are Authentic.
> 
> Title:Vintage Kate Spade Pink Tote w/Matching Wallet
> Seller: kfraziernyc
> Item Number: 141234496723
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Kate-Spade-Pink-Tote-w-Matching-Wallet-/141234496723?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_sacat%3D0%26_from%3DR40%26_nkw%3D141234496723%26_rdc%3D1&nma=true&si=50KTEcU7HVEDrKU6iir2ESRNnyc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Title: kate spade purse
> Seller:lisasandler
> Item Number: 321361120320
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-purse-/321361120320?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_sacat%3D0%26_from%3DR40%26_nkw%3D321361120320%26_rdc%3D1&nma=true&si=50KTEcU7HVEDrKU6iir2ESRNnyc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: Thank You!


You did good. All are authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

leuconeura said:


> Hello! This bag arrived today... is it authentic? These are the photos from the seller's listing and I'm not seeing any evidence of a bait-and-switch situation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


It's fine! Authentic.


----------



## leuconeura

Whew, thank you so much!  I can't wait to start using it!


----------



## ranch_grl

Item Name: Not sure
Seller: Bought off Facebook
Who took the pictures: Me
History of the bag: Was bought by previous owner and never used
Comments: I purchased this from a woman who said she bought it and never used it, there are no tags on it, but the plastic things they hang off of are still attached. I only paid $25 for it and can't find anything like it online. Can anyone tell me if it's authentic, or anything more about it?


----------



## disenchantedkp

I have no clues how to tell about fakes, was wondering if someone could take a peek at these and see if it's possible to tell if real or fake or not? Thanks  I'm looking for some green...so tired of cold winter 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Authent...-428-NWT-/271434634290?_trksid=p2054897.l5658

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/271429779556?lpid=82

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/291105437704?lpid=82

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...ag-BNWOT-/271440272669?_trksid=p2054897.l5658


----------



## Pammy85

Hi, 


This is kate spade classic spade stevie bag. I intend to buy this bag but I would like it to be authentic before I purchase it. Below are the photos:


May I know is the bag authentic?


Would appreciate your reply on this. Thank you.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Pammy85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> This is kate spade classic spade stevie bag. I intend to buy this bag but I would like it to be authentic before I purchase it. Below are the photos:
> 
> 
> May I know is the bag authentic?
> 
> 
> Would appreciate your reply on this. Thank you.


It's fine.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

disenchantedkp said:


> I have no clues how to tell about fakes, was wondering if someone could take a peek at these and see if it's possible to tell if real or fake or not? Thanks  I'm looking for some green...so tired of cold winter
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Authent...-428-NWT-/271434634290?_trksid=p2054897.l5658
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/271429779556?lpid=82
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/291105437704?lpid=82
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...ag-BNWOT-/271440272669?_trksid=p2054897.l5658


All are authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Authentic. 



ranch_grl said:


> Item Name: Not sure
> Seller: Bought off Facebook
> Who took the pictures: Me
> History of the bag: Was bought by previous owner and never used
> Comments: I purchased this from a woman who said she bought it and never used it, there are no tags on it, but the plastic things they hang off of are still attached. I only paid $25 for it and can't find anything like it online. Can anyone tell me if it's authentic, or anything more about it?


Authentic.


----------



## ranch_grl

Awesome, thank you


----------



## Pammy85

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It's fine.



So it's authentic?

Thanks in advance.

Regards.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Pammy85 said:


> So it's authentic?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards.


Yes.


----------



## aznfirefly1313

Hello, 

If I could get help authenticating this bag it would be great. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...791?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4615ea7987

It's a Kate Spade Catherine Street Pippa in Zinna Pink

I really want to buy it on line, but this seller only has 18 feedbacks (Though it's 100%). 
$300 is not a cheap purchase for me, and I really want to make sure this is authentic. 

Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## dorothygail101

I was wondering if this was authentic.  I bought it at a yard sale.  Thanks!


----------



## dorothygail101

Another yard sale find, I was wondering if this is authentic, thanks!


----------



## Pammy85

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes.



Great!!! Thank you!!

I have purchased it =)

Regards.


----------



## lia_wimbouw

Hi, 

I found this on ebay and wondering if this is authentic. Please kindly authenticate:


----------



## lia_wimbouw

Here's another picts:


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

dorothygail101 said:


> I was wondering if this was authentic.  I bought it at a yard sale.  Thanks!


Absolutely authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

lia_wimbouw said:


> here's another picts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2567138
> View attachment 2567139


authentic!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

dorothygail101 said:


> Another yard sale find, I was wondering if this is authentic, thanks!


TOTALLY counterfeit!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

aznfirefly1313 said:


> Hello,
> 
> If I could get help authenticating this bag it would be great.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...791?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4615ea7987
> 
> It's a Kate Spade Catherine Street Pippa in Zinna Pink
> 
> I really want to buy it on line, but this seller only has 18 feedbacks (Though it's 100%).
> $300 is not a cheap purchase for me, and I really want to make sure this is authentic.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance.


Authentic.


----------



## dorothygail101

dawnsfinallywed said:


> TOTALLY counterfeit!


Oh shoot!  Ok!!


----------



## texplant

Hello, long-time lurker first time poster.  My co-worker has this bag for sell.  She said she got it from her sister-in-law.  Her in-law lives very close to outlet stores.  I have absolutely no knowledge of kate spade. Could someone please tell me if it is authentic and what is a fair price to pay. Thanks


----------



## coolbreeze

Hi!  I'm new   I hope this bag is real!  Quinn Knightsbridge in black patent.












































The inside leather tag is definitely sewn in.  There is a white tag inside with the materials listed -- country of origin says Vietnam.

Sorry about the quality, the reflections off the patent were brutal.  Thanks for any help!


----------



## texplant

texplant said:


> Hello, long-time lurker first time poster.  My co-worker has this bag for sell.  She said she got it from her sister-in-law.  Her in-law lives very close to outlet stores.  I have absolutely no knowledge of kate spade. Could someone please tell me if it is authentic and what is a fair price to pay. Thanks


Well I took the plunge and bought the purse.  I hope I made the right choice. I do really like the purse.


----------



## Tammerb

Hii!  Would you please let me know if this Kate Spade tote is authentic?  I've always wanted a beantown tote.  Thank you for your time.


----------



## Tammerb

2.


----------



## Tammerb

3.


----------



## Tammerb

4. Sorry I couldn't get them to post all on one . Thanks again for you help!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

texplant said:


> Hello, long-time lurker first time poster.  My co-worker has this bag for sell.  She said she got it from her sister-in-law.  Her in-law lives very close to outlet stores.  I have absolutely no knowledge of kate spade. Could someone please tell me if it is authentic and what is a fair price to pay. Thanks


Authentic. What's the price on the tag?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

coolbreeze said:


> Hi!  I'm new   I hope this bag is real!  Quinn Knightsbridge in black patent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside leather tag is definitely sewn in.  There is a white tag inside with the materials listed -- country of origin says Vietnam.
> 
> Sorry about the quality, the reflections off the patent were brutal.  Thanks for any help!


Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Tammerb said:


> 4. Sorry I couldn't get them to post all on one . Thanks again for you help!


Authentic.


----------



## texplant

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic. What's the price on the tag?


thanks dawnsfinallywed. The tag says medium Serena cobble hill palomino- like style $295 and our price $235.


----------



## coolbreeze

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic.



Yay!  Thank you so much.  It's a really pretty bag and just the right size for me.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

texplant said:


> thanks dawnsfinallywed. The tag says medium Serena cobble hill palomino- like style $295 and our price $235.


Then it's a made-for-outlet design. Buyer probably paid $120 for it, as the outlets always have half-off sales.


----------



## FIFISCORPIOLADY

Hi guys, I have just ordered a wallet from the Kate Spade uk site (http://www.katespadebritain.co.uk/ ) The prices are so amazing, I'm now paranoid it may be a fake site ! Does anyone have any knowledge of this ? 


Thanks !


----------



## morejunkny

It seems very suspicious. The official Kate Spade site I access here in the US has a section regarding international shipping, and does not imply that they have a separate site for GB. 

https://www.katespade.com/Shipping-...ade-shipping-rules-restrictions,en_US,pg.html

I would email or call the 610 number in the link above. Good luck!


----------



## Elliespurse

FIFISCORPIOLADY said:


> Hi guys, I have just ordered a wallet from the Kate Spade uk site (http://www.katespadebritain.co.uk/ ) The prices are so amazing, I'm now paranoid it may be a fake site ! Does anyone have any knowledge of this ?
> 
> 
> Thanks !



Hi, I'm sorry this website sell fakes, see below. Hope you can reverse the buy and get your money back.


-------------
Domain name:
    katespadebritain.co.uk

Registrant:
    wen ben zhou

Registrant type:
    Unknown

Registrant's address:
    wen ren zheng fei ren chun 120hao
    xiamen
    fu jian
    366115
    China

Registrar:
    URL: http://www.godaddy.com

Relevant dates:
    Registered on: 28-Mar-2014

--------------------
The lookup: http://www.nominet.org.uk/whois/lookup?query=katespadebritain.co.uk


.


----------



## FIFISCORPIOLADY

Thank you for the information, I guess if something appears too good to be true . . .I have emailed them, stating that I am aware the goods are fake and that they have been reported and demanding an immediate refund. I doubt I will get it though  !!!! Will update . . . .beware all !
x


----------



## EmoKuu

Deffinitiely a fake, I got scammed out of about 300 eur when I tried to buy a purse from there and when I wanted to cancel they had already charged the money for a Beijing air plane ticket.


----------



## FIFISCORPIOLADY

EmoKuu said:


> Deffinitiely a fake, I got scammed out of about 300 eur when I tried to buy a purse from there and when I wanted to cancel they had already charged the money for a Beijing air plane ticket.


Emokuu...oh noooooo ((( I'm so sorry for you, do you mean they took money from your account, or did you authorise £300 ?! I'm feeling very concerned right now.............I feel sick


----------



## FIFISCORPIOLADY

EmoKuu said:


> Deffinitiely a fake, I got scammed out of about 300 eur when I tried to buy a purse from there and when I wanted to cancel they had already charged the money for a Beijing air plane ticket.


Also, did you receive ANY goods, fake or otherwise ?!?!!


----------



## Luna Lovegood

Im pretty sure this one is ok but can anyone please confirm authenticity? 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251494350210?item=251494350210&autorefresh=true


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Luna Lovegood said:


> Im pretty sure this one is ok but can anyone please confirm authenticity?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251494350210?item=251494350210&autorefresh=true


Seems fine to me.


----------



## Kj_44

Hi there, can someone please confirm that this Little Minka is authentic? It will be my first Kate Spade bag, so I need a little help confirming it's real  TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## Luna Lovegood

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Seems fine to me.


Thank you!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Authentic! 




Kj_44 said:


> Hi there, can someone please confirm that this Little Minka is authentic? It will be my first Kate Spade bag, so I need a little help confirming it's real  TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## MissNano

Please help me authenticate this Stacy wallet, much appreciated!

Item: NWT Kate Spade Southport Avenue STACY wallet - brand new
Seller: kitkat1121
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261453116491&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

MissNano said:


> Please help me authenticate this Stacy wallet, much appreciated!
> 
> Item: NWT Kate Spade Southport Avenue STACY wallet - brand new
> Seller: kitkat1121
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261453116491&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


Authentic!


----------



## staceystace

i would love help authenticating this kate spade bag


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

staceystace said:


> i would love help authenticating this kate spade bag


What kate spade bag?


----------



## curiouscaseofk

Hi girls, this pic is from a seller from IG, what do you think?

http://hostmypicture.com/images/imagebub.jpg
Thanks ð


----------



## bradieboo

Hi 

Could anyone help me with this purse, please?

Name: Kate Spade Purse (orange)
Seller: jade_green1983
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121318760479&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123


----------



## bkaips

Hi there. Just wondering about this Kate Spade bag, wondering what is the name of it and if it is authentic? I apologize for the photos, I think I had to much caffeine today Lol. The bag is huge! Has Kate Spade on the buckles, inside there is a "Made in China" tag and another tag that is black with "P091" with a gold line through it. Thank you!






https://www.flickr.com/photos/119011532@N02/13914180651/


https://www.flickr.com/photos/119011532@N02/13914210702/


----------



## MissNano

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!



Thank you so much!! May I request one more authentication of this lovely Santa Rosalia Scout in flame:
http://s48.photobucket.com/user/xi2byakuya/library/Kate Spade


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

MissNano said:


> Thank you so much!! May I request one more authentication of this lovely Santa Rosalia Scout in flame:
> http://s48.photobucket.com/user/xi2byakuya/library/Kate Spade


Looks fine to me!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

curiouscaseofk said:


> Hi girls, this pic is from a seller from IG, what do you think?
> 
> http://hostmypicture.com/images/imagebub.jpg
> Thanks ð


Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

bradieboo said:


> Hi
> 
> Could anyone help me with this purse, please?
> 
> Name: Kate Spade Purse (orange)
> Seller: jade_green1983
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121318760479&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123


Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

bkaips said:


> Hi there. Just wondering about this Kate Spade bag, wondering what is the name of it and if it is authentic? I apologize for the photos, I think I had to much caffeine today Lol. The bag is huge! Has Kate Spade on the buckles, inside there is a "Made in China" tag and another tag that is black with "P091" with a gold line through it. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/119011532@N02/13914180651/
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/119011532@N02/13914210702/


Not sure of name, but it's authentic.


----------



## bkaips

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Not sure of name, but it's authentic.



Thanks! Picked it up at a sale for $10 and it's like new. Now if I can find out what the name is...


----------



## MissNano

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Looks fine to me!



Hope it's not too nit-picky but what's the difference between "looks fine" and "authentic"


----------



## specialK44

Hi. I bought what looks like an older but in excellent condition kate spade bag from a consignment store. There is no tag on the inside, just a tiny gold spade. Lining is black and white striped. Does anyone know if this is how the older bags were made?  Also, does anyone know what the name of this purse is?Thanks!


----------



## bradieboo

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!



Thank you!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

MissNano said:


> Hope it's not too nit-picky but what's the difference between "looks fine" and "authentic"


Nothing.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

specialK44 said:


> Hi. I bought what looks like an older but in excellent condition kate spade bag from a consignment store. There is no tag on the inside, just a tiny gold spade. Lining is black and white striped. Does anyone know if this is how the older bags were made?  Also, does anyone know what the name of this purse is?Thanks!


Not an older bag, but a newer one, actually. And we'd need more pics to see what the bag looks like.


----------



## specialK44

Here are some photos-hope this helps.  I really just would like to know what the name of this purse is.  Thanks!


----------



## CC love

This would be first Kate Spade bag.
I've purchased this bag already, but have not paid as I want to make sure it is authentic.

Can someone please help me authenticate this? Your help would be greatly appreciated!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321384715445?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Lora Lora

Hello, lovely aficionados of Kate Spade!



































I hope it's o.k. to post an authenticate request here.  I can't figure out how to start a post separately (!).

I just bought this supposed Kate Spade bag, but only afterwards have I been reading about fakes.  <sigh>  I didn't know they were out there!  

Anyway, I found this very cute yellow bag
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251491909421

And out of curiosity started to read more about how the logo evolved from this (I thought it was vintage) to the current labels.  Well, I didn't find anything on this logo, so I am suspecting the bag is a knock-off.

THEN I found a great blog on how to recognize fake KS bags, and it reads, 
" 5) Kate Spade does not make patchwork purses, backpacks or purses with two small pockets on the front. Although patchwork purses are popular right now, the company hasn't made this product in years"

GULP.

So I am hoping against against hope it might be authentic.  

Has anyone ever seen this logo or can you tell me if the bag is a fake?


----------



## Lora Lora

It's me again... (Lora Lora) 

I have found this metallic logo on some Tarrytown purses and also Delancey St.  But I have not found this bag anywhere.  HELP!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Lora Lora said:


> It's me again... (Lora Lora)
> 
> I have found this metallic logo on some Tarrytown purses and also Delancey St.  But I have not found this bag anywhere.  HELP!


Ebay's servers are acting screwy... I can't see any pictures and the text is all scrambled....


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

specialK44 said:


> Here are some photos-hope this helps.  I really just would like to know what the name of this purse is.  Thanks!


I don't know the year or collection name. Sorry! It is a newer purse, though!


----------



## Lora Lora

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Ebay's servers are acting screwy... I can't see any pictures and the text is all scrambled....


re: Yellow KS bag with metal logo
Thanks so much for replying so fast.  Here are more pix from the ebay posting since the link's not working for you:


----------



## Lora Lora

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Ebay's servers are acting screwy... I can't see any pictures and the text is all scrambled....


Another photo:


----------



## Lora Lora

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Ebay's servers are acting screwy... I can't see any pictures and the text is all scrambled....


In this one, I'm not sure if it's just a stain or sloppiness in the stitching or glue, but the very bottom Left shows some brown stuff.And another...


----------



## Lora Lora

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Ebay's servers are acting screwy... I can't see any pictures and the text is all scrambled....


And another one...


----------



## Lora Lora

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Ebay's servers are acting screwy... I can't see any pictures and the text is all scrambled....


And here's the last one:
Thank you so much!  From me, an untrained eye, it does look like the stitching is very neat and uniform.  I have read about YKK zipper pulls, and I don't see any evidence of that, though.  What about the lining?  I think that's the same "Noel" pattern of the metal logo.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Totally authentic!!! The Dot Noel logo is common on some collections! 



Lora Lora said:


> Hello, lovely aficionados of Kate Spade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's o.k. to post an authenticate request here.  I can't figure out how to start a post separately (!).
> 
> I just bought this supposed Kate Spade bag, but only afterwards have I been reading about fakes.  <sigh>  I didn't know they were out there!
> 
> Anyway, I found this very cute yellow bag
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251491909421
> 
> And out of curiosity started to read more about how the logo evolved from this (I thought it was vintage) to the current labels.  Well, I didn't find anything on this logo, so I am suspecting the bag is a knock-off.
> 
> THEN I found a great blog on how to recognize fake KS bags, and it reads,
> " 5) Kate Spade does not make patchwork purses, backpacks or purses with two small pockets on the front. Although patchwork purses are popular right now, the company hasn't made this product in years"
> 
> GULP.
> 
> So I am hoping against against hope it might be authentic.
> 
> Has anyone ever seen this logo or can you tell me if the bag is a fake?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Please don't read those guides. The only one that's worth a flip is http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info.





Lora Lora said:


> Hello, lovely aficionados of Kate Spade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's o.k. to post an authenticate request here.  I can't figure out how to start a post separately (!).
> 
> I just bought this supposed Kate Spade bag, but only afterwards have I been reading about fakes.  <sigh>  I didn't know they were out there!
> 
> Anyway, I found this very cute yellow bag
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251491909421
> 
> And out of curiosity started to read more about how the logo evolved from this (I thought it was vintage) to the current labels.  Well, I didn't find anything on this logo, so I am suspecting the bag is a knock-off.
> 
> THEN I found a great blog on how to recognize fake KS bags, and it reads,
> " 5) Kate Spade does not make patchwork purses, backpacks or purses with two small pockets on the front. Although patchwork purses are popular right now, the company hasn't made this product in years"
> 
> GULP.
> 
> So I am hoping against against hope it might be authentic.
> 
> Has anyone ever seen this logo or can you tell me if the bag is a fake?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

And that one only covers older styles. She has since made bags with front pockets; you just have to know what's real and what isn't. 



dawnsfinallywed said:


> Please don't read those guides. The only one that's worth a flip is http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info.


----------



## Lora Lora

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Totally authentic!!! The Dot Noel logo is common on some collections!


Hi Dawnsfinallywed (what a great name - maybe I will be one day, too - LOL),


Thank you so, so much!  I got it in the mail today, and it's so cute!  The color is a very bright, vibrant yellow, and it looks well made.  And thank you so much for spending the time to help people like me who don't have any idea what we're getting into!  


Best,
Lora Lora


----------



## CluelessInWA

Would the experts please take a look at this Kate Spade purse and wallet set?  thanks in advance


http://www.listia.com/auction/16436158-kate-spade-handbag-wallet-checkbook-and


----------



## BeenBurned

CluelessInWA said:


> Would the experts please take a look at this Kate Spade purse and wallet set?  thanks in advance
> 
> 
> http://www.listia.com/auction/16436158-kate-spade-handbag-wallet-checkbook-and


It's fake. (And the person who stated it as such knows what she's talking about. It's not me!)


----------



## jeremika

Hi guys! I am new here and was wondering if someone could take a peek at this wallet and see if it's authentic. The inside label looks suspicious to me. It's smaller and a little different than others. Thanks in advance for your help.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111333417789?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Lora Lora said:


> Hi Dawnsfinallywed (what a great name - maybe I will be one day, too - LOL),
> 
> 
> Thank you so, so much!  I got it in the mail today, and it's so cute!  The color is a very bright, vibrant yellow, and it looks well made.  And thank you so much for spending the time to help people like me who don't have any idea what we're getting into!
> 
> 
> Best,
> Lora Lora


You're welcome! (And it's a very old screen name! I've been wed since 2000!)


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

BeenBurned said:


> It's fake. (And the person who stated it as such knows what she's talking about. It's not me!)


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

jeremika said:


> Hi guys! I am new here and was wondering if someone could take a peek at this wallet and see if it's authentic. The inside label looks suspicious to me. It's smaller and a little different than others. Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111333417789?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Completely authentic!


----------



## iuvcoach

Hi, can someone please look at pics I took and tell me if bag is authentic?  TIA 

African Violet Maise


----------



## iuvcoach

More pics


----------



## iuvcoach

iuvcoach said:


> More pics



Better pics of logo


----------



## happenstance

iuvcoach said:


> Hi, can someone please look at pics I took and tell me if bag is authentic? TIA
> 
> African Violet Maise


 
That price tag is throwing me....


----------



## iuvcoach

iuvcoach said:


> Hi, can someone please look at pics I took and tell me if bag is authentic?  TIA
> 
> African Violet Maise





iuvcoach said:


> More pics





iuvcoach said:


> Better pics of logo



Bump


----------



## iuvcoach

I have one more bag if someone could take a look at it too. Thanks


----------



## iuvcoach

More pics


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

iuvcoach said:


> Better pics of logo


Nothing wrong with this bag. Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

iuvcoach said:


> More pics


Authentic!


----------



## iuvcoach

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Nothing wrong with this bag. Authentic!











dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!



Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

iuvcoach said:


> Thank you very much!!!!


You're welcome! Could you check out my post n the kate spade Hall of Shame forum and report the counterfeit bag I mentioned that's on Etsy? Thanks!


----------



## iuvcoach

dawnsfinallywed said:


> You're welcome! Could you check out my post n the kate spade Hall of Shame forum and report the counterfeit bag I mentioned that's on Etsy? Thanks!



Reported


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

iuvcoach said:


> Reported


Awesome!


----------



## gabardinesuit

Hey everyone! Could someone please authentic this for me and maybe even tell me the name? I can provide more photos if needed. Thanks so much!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

gabardinesuit said:


> Hey everyone! Could someone please authentic this for me and maybe even tell me the name? I can provide more photos if needed. Thanks so much!


Authentic. "Hibiscus" from Spring 2001.


----------



## ilovemulberry92

Please could somebody take the time to let me know if this Kate Spade New York Berkeley bag is authentic? 
Thank you 


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kate-Spad...y9x9N9RxjCq%2FK%2BJ44%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## gabardinesuit

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic. "Hibiscus" from Spring 2001.


Great! Thank you so much.


----------



## Patlynn42

Any help in authenticating this bag would be appreciated!  Thanks.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...OLwQDdb7JAiWGlWshx4xY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Patlynn42

I already bought the above bag so I hope it is authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Patlynn42 said:


> Any help in authenticating this bag would be appreciated!  Thanks.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...OLwQDdb7JAiWGlWshx4xY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Authentic.


----------



## Kj_44

Hi lovely authenticators,

If someone could please look at this Little Minka for me and let me know if it's authentic, I would really appreciate it! I've already won the auction, and just thought I should be certain it's authentic before I pay for it  TIA!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Kate-Sp...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Kj_44 said:


> Hi lovely authenticators,
> 
> If someone could please look at this Little Minka for me and let me know if it's authentic, I would really appreciate it! I've already won the auction, and just thought I should be certain it's authentic before I pay for it  TIA!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Kate-Sp...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Authentic.


----------



## Kj_44

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic.


Thank you so much for your speedy response, you're a star!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Kj_44 said:


> Thank you so much for your speedy response, you're a star!


You are welcome!


----------



## Patlynn42

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic.



Thank you! &#128522;


----------



## ilovemulberry92

dawnsfinallywed said:


> You are welcome!


Dawnsfinallywed I don't suppose you are able to authenticate the bag I recently posted? Post #3823  
It would be greatly appreciated. Tia.


----------



## CC love

Please help me authenticate this bag I recently purchased.
It's is my first KS bag and I have a good feeling that it's authentic, however, I do need to make sure, so that I can still return if it's not the 'real deal'

Thank you!!!!!

Please find the photos I took of the bag below:


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

CC love said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag I recently purchased.
> It's is my first KS bag and I have a good feeling that it's authentic, however, I do need to make sure, so that I can still return if it's not the 'real deal'
> 
> Thank you!!!!!
> 
> Please find the photos I took of the bag below:


Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

ilovemulberry92 said:


> Please could somebody take the time to let me know if this Kate Spade New York Berkeley bag is authentic?
> Thank you
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kate-Spad...y9x9N9RxjCq%2FK%2BJ44%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Authentic.


----------



## CC love

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## CC love

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic.


Oh, and I just realised I forgot to ask one question that may/may not be important.
The inside pocket has a little 'spade' affixed in front of it. However, it's not perfectly centred/straight. 
This is, not at all, a point of concern regarding the 100% authenticity of the bag right? This was the only thing that stood out as being substandard.

Please check this photo out and reconfirm for that the bag I bought is still indeed authentic, despite this slight imperfection. Many many thanks in advance!!


----------



## Pursefreak0

Hello can someone help me authenticate this kate spade wallet before I purchase?? 
Ebay listing 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161273493911&fromMakeTrack=true
Seller name: dianonna13


----------



## Pursefreak0

Dianamg86 seller ID
Ebay listing of wallet 
And this one to please
Ebay link: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/22142841008...IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649&autorefresh=true


----------



## Pursefreak0

Last one...
Seller name:sailor kids 
Ebay link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEEW-KATE-S...T-/221427935360?pt=Wallet&hash=item338e222880


----------



## ilovemulberry92

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic.



Thank you very much


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

CC love said:


> Oh, and I just realised I forgot to ask one question that may/may not be important.
> The inside pocket has a little 'spade' affixed in front of it. However, it's not perfectly centred/straight.
> This is, not at all, a point of concern regarding the 100% authenticity of the bag right? This was the only thing that stood out as being substandard.
> 
> Please check this photo out and reconfirm for that the bag I bought is still indeed authentic, despite this slight imperfection. Many many thanks in advance!!


It's still authentic. Could be a made-for-outlet style or a factory second...


----------



## AGirlLovesItaly

Please authenticate this one for me. Thank you for helping! 
Seller name: fashion_deals_2010
Ebay link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/161267358998


----------



## PursePout

Please help authenticate these kate spade items 

https://fbcdn-photos-b-a.akamaihd.n...632_754217101290226_8089585435358967428_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-photos-d-a.akamaihd.n..._=1407166234_0230b79189e77c12467d879dfdb4964a

https://fbcdn-photos-f-a.akamaihd.n...436_754217127956890_7773060871459556476_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-photos-g-a.akamaihd.n...936_754217147956888_6918023716821405287_n.jpg


https://fbcdn-photos-a-a.akamaihd.n...0907_754217184623551_812887087360205085_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-photos-c-a.akamaihd.n...316_754217214623548_4112585716885798598_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-photos-e-a.akamaihd.n...969_754217231290213_6130791665639754815_n.jpg


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

PursePout said:


> Please help authenticate these kate spade items
> 
> https://fbcdn-photos-b-a.akamaihd.n...632_754217101290226_8089585435358967428_n.jpg
> 
> https://fbcdn-photos-d-a.akamaihd.n..._=1407166234_0230b79189e77c12467d879dfdb4964a
> 
> https://fbcdn-photos-f-a.akamaihd.n...436_754217127956890_7773060871459556476_n.jpg
> 
> https://fbcdn-photos-g-a.akamaihd.n...936_754217147956888_6918023716821405287_n.jpg
> 
> 
> https://fbcdn-photos-a-a.akamaihd.n...0907_754217184623551_812887087360205085_n.jpg
> 
> https://fbcdn-photos-c-a.akamaihd.n...316_754217214623548_4112585716885798598_n.jpg
> 
> https://fbcdn-photos-e-a.akamaihd.n...969_754217231290213_6130791665639754815_n.jpg


Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

weiweile said:


> Please authenticate this one for me. Thank you for helping!
> Seller name: fashion_deals_2010
> Ebay link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/161267358998


Authentic.


----------



## AGirlLovesItaly

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic.


Thank you for your kind assist!!


----------



## PursePout

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic.




Thank you kindly.=)


----------



## Scropsey

Could you help me authenticate this one. Thank you so much!

Seller name: hihi13579
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271469119190?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111343215265?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

You're welcome! Pay me back by going to ebay and reporting the bag above. Total counterfeit! Thanks! 




PursePout said:


> Thank you kindly.=)


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Scropsey said:


> Could you help me authenticate this one. Thank you so much!
> 
> Seller name: hihi13579
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271469119190?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Authentic!


----------



## stephlove

I'm pretty sure this is a fake. I only have the one picture. The label looks a bit crooked, but then again, it also looks like it could be the angle of the bag.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

stephlove said:


> I'm pretty sure this is a fake. I only have the one picture. The label looks a bit crooked, but then again, it also looks like it could be the angle of the bag.


Complete and total counterfeit.


----------



## PursePout

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111343215265?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> You're welcome! Pay me back by going to ebay and reporting the bag above. Total counterfeit! Thanks!



Sure will !!


----------



## PursePout

Hi ladies could you please help me once again authenticate this wellesly martine bag

http://s8.photobucket.com/user/camillesantos/library/Kate?sort=3&page=1

http://s8.photobucket.com/user/camillesantos/media/Kate/image_zps1c638b1e.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3

Thanks bunch


----------



## bagzilllla

Is this wallet authentic?  T/You

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291138401442?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

bagzilllla said:


> Is this wallet authentic?  T/You
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291138401442?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Yes.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

PursePout said:


> Hi ladies could you please help me once again authenticate this wellesly martine bag
> 
> http://s8.photobucket.com/user/camillesantos/library/Kate?sort=3&page=1
> 
> http://s8.photobucket.com/user/camillesantos/media/Kate/image_zps1c638b1e.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3
> 
> Thanks bunch


Authentic.


----------



## bagzilllla

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes.


Thanks for quick answer.


----------



## ALC90

Please authenticate this KS for me! I bought this at a garage sale at my church...was told that whomever donated it said it was real (and I know her and I would believe it to be but of course, I'm still questioning it). I've googled and googled and could not find this exact bag, so I'm getting a little discouraged. 

And it is black nylon/leather...bag lighting. Smh. 






Thanks!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

ALC90 said:


> Please authenticate this KS for me! I bought this at a garage sale at my church...was told that whomever donated it said it was real (and I know her and I would believe it to be but of course, I'm still questioning it). I've googled and googled and could not find this exact bag, so I'm getting a little discouraged.
> 
> And it is black nylon/leather...bag lighting. Smh.
> View attachment 2607041
> 
> View attachment 2607040
> View attachment 2607042
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Authentic!


----------



## ALC90

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!




Thank you so much!! How can I tell..what did you look for? And do you happen to know the name of the style? Thanks!


----------



## xlookxitsjennie

Is this authentic? I wanna buy it on Poshmark but I want to be sure. Thanks!


https://poshmark.com/listing/52f3c50632fe144e080169f5


----------



## Reika12

Hi ladies, please help me authenticate this little minka, thanks!
http://singapore.gumtree.sg/c-Stuff...inka-Handbag-Displayed-Set-W0QQAdIdZ573940680


----------



## FIFISCORPIOLADY

Hi there, I am most grateful if anyone were to have the time to look at my pics ( they are in my gallery, I cant seem to upload here as they are too large and I don't know how to rectify this, sorry ) and authenticate or not, this wallet. Thank you very much. ( can you even view my pics ? I am new to this, can you tell ?)
Fiona


----------



## jenn805

161292530366 item number
http://www.ebay.com/itm/161292530366?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2648

Auth check please
ks gold coast georgina

Seller loritracy70


Thanks


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

xlookxitsjennie said:


> Is this authentic? I wanna buy it on Poshmark but I want to be sure. Thanks!
> 
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/52f3c50632fe144e080169f5


THIS is authentic. Poshmark is inundated with counterfeits, so it's good you checked this out first!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

jenn805 said:


> 161292530366 item number
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161292530366?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2648
> 
> Auth check please
> ks gold coast georgina
> 
> Seller loritracy70
> 
> 
> Thanks


Yes. Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

FIFISCORPIOLADY said:


> Hi there, I am most grateful if anyone were to have the time to look at my pics ( they are in my gallery, I cant seem to upload here as they are too large and I don't know how to rectify this, sorry ) and authenticate or not, this wallet. Thank you very much. ( can you even view my pics ? I am new to this, can you tell ?)
> Fiona


Where's your gallery?


----------



## jenn805

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes. Authentic.



Thanks


----------



## ALC90

Hey I posted not too long ago and was interested in finding out the name of the style if anyone knew it. Thanks!


----------



## PursePout

Hi pls help me authenticAte thanks

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd....1.0-8/1400808_616847541718618_524230271_o.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.....0-8/10003829_616847351718637_756927305_o.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd....1.0-8/1890513_616847611718611_722318381_o.jpg

https://scontent-b-lax.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t31.0-8/1891529_616847688385270_278748885_o.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.....0-8/1899623_616847455051960_1022948319_o.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.....0-8/1799896_616847771718595_1857626300_o.jpg


----------



## Reika12

Reika12 said:


> Hi ladies, please help me authenticate this little minka, thanks!
> http://singapore.gumtree.sg/c-Stuff...inka-Handbag-Displayed-Set-W0QQAdIdZ573940680



Please help authenticate?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

PursePout said:


> Hi pls help me authenticAte thanks
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd....1.0-8/1400808_616847541718618_524230271_o.jpg
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.....0-8/10003829_616847351718637_756927305_o.jpg
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd....1.0-8/1890513_616847611718611_722318381_o.jpg
> 
> https://scontent-b-lax.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t31.0-8/1891529_616847688385270_278748885_o.jpg
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.....0-8/1899623_616847455051960_1022948319_o.jpg
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.....0-8/1799896_616847771718595_1857626300_o.jpg


Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Reika12 said:


> Please help authenticate?


Authentic.


----------



## eem605

Would you be able to help me authenticate this Kate Spade bag? I would very much appreciate it. Thank you very much for your time!


----------



## AliciaYing

Please help me authentic this bag plz! The girl who sold me this bag said she bought this from KS official website, I just got this bag today. I think the outside tag is weird ...But I do found the there is a white thin holographic strip inside the bag, I tried to take a pic of it but i can't because it's in the interior wall. Thank you !!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

eem605 said:


> Would you be able to help me authenticate this Kate Spade bag? I would very much appreciate it. Thank you very much for your time!


authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

AliciaYing said:


> Please help me authentic this bag plz! The girl who sold me this bag said she bought this from KS official website, I just got this bag today. I think the outside tag is weird ...But I do found the there is a white thin holographic strip inside the bag, I tried to take a pic of it but i can't because it's in the interior wall. Thank you !!


Authentic. Made for kate spade outlet, probably.


----------



## tweefiona

Please help me authenticate this 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Kate-Sp...o-Crossbody-Bag-Messenger-Purse-/321404806717


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

tweefiona said:


> Please help me authenticate this
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Kate-Sp...o-Crossbody-Bag-Messenger-Purse-/321404806717


Authentic.


----------



## ALC90

Can someone please tell me what style this is?


----------



## Karenlamp

Can someone authenticate this please. I just bought this off Craigslist using paypal. Just want to make sure it's the real thing. It says made in Vietnam.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Karenlamp said:


> Can someone authenticate this please. I just bought this off Craigslist using paypal. Just want to make sure it's the real thing. It says made in Vietnam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2618460


authentic.


----------



## Karenlamp

Thanks! How do you know?


----------



## ALC90

Karenlamp said:


> Thanks! How do you know?




I've been asking the same about mine!


----------



## Karenlamp

She hadn't responded?


----------



## Karenlamp

*hasn't


----------



## ALC90

Karenlamp said:


> She hadn't responded?




Nope. I posted a picture again too. I just wanted to know what style it was.


----------



## Karenlamp

Well that's dumb. I want to make sure.


----------



## ALC90

Karenlamp said:


> Well that's dumb. I want to make sure.




Yeah no kidding. "Authentic" doesn't tell me anything.


----------



## Karenlamp

Someone people tell me if some Kate Spade Stevie Diaper bag in Stucco are made in Vietnam.


----------



## happenstance

I'm sorry but I feel like some of these comments are getting a little rude.  The people on here that take the time to look at pictures and authenticate are doing you a favour by helping you to do your best not to get scammed.  Sometimes being able to spot a real bag comes from merely being a long time collector and have an interest in the designer, which cannot be taught.  When you're around a long time within a group/shop the website frequently you see the real ones and often remember a style you've seen before, but maybe don't remember the name of the type of bag especially if it's an older one and are only able to authenticate by sight.  I've found that Kate Spade bags aren't high on the counterfeiters list, while they are beautiful bags for some reason mainstream counterfeiters seem to focus on other brands like Coach and Michael Kors (which is not to say there are not counterfeit bags out there of KS, but it seems like less of a problem).

I understand you're anxious to have your questions answered and I appreciate you want to know what bag you have because you seem to have a genuine interest but being rude won't help.

If a bag looks too good to be true, it probably is, and as always make sure you pay attention to details, buy from trusted sellers and take some time to get to know the product you're interested in.  Also remember that the posters here are merely fans and collectors, they are in no way obligated to provide this favour to anybody nor will they never make mistakes.  Thus is the hand that is dealt when one wishes to buy second hand and not from a retail store.  You take your risks, nothing is guaranteed


----------



## Patlynn42

happenstance said:


> I'm sorry but I feel like some of these comments are getting a little rude.  The people on here that take the time to look at pictures and authenticate are doing you a favour by helping you to do your best not to get scammed.  Sometimes being able to spot a real bag comes from merely being a long time collector and have an interest in the designer, which cannot be taught.  When you're around a long time within a group/shop the website frequently you see the real ones and often remember a style you've seen before, but maybe don't remember the name of the type of bag especially if it's an older one and are only able to authenticate by sight.  I've found that Kate Spade bags aren't high on the counterfeiters list, while they are beautiful bags for some reason mainstream counterfeiters seem to focus on other brands like Coach and Michael Kors (which is not to say there are not counterfeit bags out there of KS, but it seems like less of a problem).
> 
> I understand you're anxious to have your questions answered and I appreciate you want to know what bag you have because you seem to have a genuine interest but being rude won't help.
> 
> If a bag looks too good to be true, it probably is, and as always make sure you pay attention to details, buy from trusted sellers and take some time to get to know the product you're interested in.  Also remember that the posters here are merely fans and collectors, they are in no way obligated to provide this favour to anybody nor will they never make mistakes.  Thus is the hand that is dealt when one wishes to buy second hand and not from a retail store.  You take your risks, nothing is guaranteed




 I agree, very rude.  It's not Dawnsfinallywed's job to answer questions, it's a favor.  Wow!


----------



## ALC90

Patlynn42 said:


> I agree, very rude.  It's not Dawnsfinallywed's job to answer questions, it's a favor.  Wow!




I understand that but my bag was "too good to be true" and she says it's authentic. So how do I know that it's true?
I wasn't being rude, it was just a question. And there was a long pause from post to post when I asked. My second post was completely ignored. I'll be sure to go elsewhere with my questions from now on.


----------



## BeenBurned

ALC90 said:


> I understand that but my bag was "too good to be true" and she says it's authentic. So how do I know that it's true?
> I wasn't being rude, it was just a question. And there was a long pause from post to post when I asked. My second post was completely ignored. I'll be sure to go elsewhere with my questions from now on.


If you don't trust the free authentication opinions you receive here from experienced authenticators, you certainly are welcome to pay authenticate4u or another professional authentication service $7-$10 for an authentication.

If you visit many of the subforums on this site (Louis Vuitton, Gucci, Chanel, Hermes and others), you'll often find that the authenticators don't go into detail about why items are fake or what makes them authentic. (Some brand specialists do tell but many don't) Disclosing those details can help the counterfeiters make "better" fakes and give dishonest sellers information as to what not to show in their listings in order to pass off their fakes. 

Read the forum, get to know the players and learn who knows what they're talking about and who doesn't. If an experienced authenticator tells you an item is authentic (or fake), you can feel comfortable believing them.

Also keep in mind that a low price doesn't always equate to fake and a high price doesn't guarantee you'll get the real deal. (I can't tell you how many fake LVs I've seen selling for over $1000 and authentic ones for <$300.)

But to rag on someone who volunteers here and gives up her free time to help is wrong and disrepectful. I wouldn't be surprised if she isn't willing to help you in the future!


----------



## ALC90

I wasn't "ragging" on anyone. I apologize if it came out that way. I didn't see why she answered my one post then couldn't respond to the next. 
On that note - I actually appreciate your response most because it had explanation rather than just accusing me of being rude. I see how responding makes fakes better. (Boo counterfeit) Maybe I'll get a private message on eBay explaining it. But yes, my bag was for a church fundraiser so the price was cheap because of that but even through my own research, I hadn't seen the particular style. I was only asking if she knew the style (or anyone else on this forum for that matter!) I just want a name! Like "Hey, xxx can you believe I got this xxx KS for so cheap?!" 
Anyway, I'm done with this app/forum. This was a once in a blue moon. I know where my designers come from usually. Just thought I'd test it out. 
Have a lovely day all, and move on!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

ALC90 said:


> Can someone please tell me what style this is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2616923


The reason I haven't responded to you about this is because I don't know the style name.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

BeenBurned said:


> If you don't trust the free authentication opinions you receive here from experienced authenticators, you certainly are welcome to pay authenticate4u or another professional authentication service $7-$10 for an authentication.
> 
> If you visit many of the subforums on this site (Louis Vuitton, Gucci, Chanel, Hermes and others), you'll often find that the authenticators don't go into detail about why items are fake or what makes them authentic. (Some brand specialists do tell but many don't) Disclosing those details can help the counterfeiters make "better" fakes and give dishonest sellers information as to what not to show in their listings in order to pass off their fakes.
> 
> Read the forum, get to know the players and learn who knows what they're talking about and who doesn't. If an experienced authenticator tells you an item is authentic (or fake), you can feel comfortable believing them.
> 
> Also keep in mind that a low price doesn't always equate to fake and a high price doesn't guarantee you'll get the real deal. (I can't tell you how many fake LVs I've seen selling for over $1000 and authentic ones for <$300.)
> 
> But to rag on someone who volunteers here and gives up her free time to help is wrong and disrepectful. I wouldn't be surprised if she isn't willing to help you in the future!


You can bet on that!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Thank you, happenstance, Patlynn, and BeenBurned! I guess some people don't realize that we don't have to answer them at all. No one is obligated to authenticate, and Lord knows, we don't get paid for it. And still... No apology from either of them for doing exactly what y'all said... Ragging me for giving up my time to help them out! I mean, jeez, I'm sorry I wasn't answering quickly enough. Lol! Wow... smh


----------



## BeenBurned

This is an open post to lurkers, newbies or anyone else not totally with TPF and how it works.

This is a huge forum offering advice and expertise on a multitude of brands and subjects. There is even a family and relationships section where you can get objective and non-judgemental advice on subjects that might be too personal to discuss with people you know IRL. 

But you have to understand that on this free forum - no fees for membership, no vetting of members' honesty, integrity or knowledge and a forum that anyone can join, there are thousands of members.

Some lurk and never post, some post occasionally and some post regularly. We all have our own culture, lifestyle, jobs, families, obligations and areas of expertise. And those who offer our knowledge do so voluntarily and on our own time. We get absolutely NOTHING in exchange from TPF (admin), moderators or members. But we continue to post because we enjoy helping and offering our points of view.

But again, we have lives and to make time in our busy lives to come here, read and post, we are taking away from our husbands, kids, families, homes, pets, etc. Some of us have full time jobs and after working 40 or more hours/week, TPF isn't the first thing on our minds so it might be a few hours or even a few days before we check back. 

But as volunteers, we don't have to answer or apologize to anyone! 

This post isn't intended to shame or embarrass anyone but instead, it's to offer insight into what it looks like from the other side. (In fact, note that some brand specialists here on TPF won't authenticate for members who don't participate elsewhere. They view those members as "taking" but not giving back. KS isn't one of those forums, but it's hurtful to feel attacked when one isn't "on call" 24/7.)


----------



## Karenlamp

Whoa whoa whoa! I'm sorry I was not being rude. Just showing frustration. I just wanted to know if I got played or not. Thank you, for telling me it's authentic. My next question is how do you know? In case I sell it in the future. I don't want to say it's authentic if it's not. I'll attach more 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
pictures.


----------



## Karenlamp

And I understand that you don't have to answer. Thank you.


----------



## Karenlamp

Forgot to add these pictures


----------



## Lora Lora

ALC90 said:


> I wasn't "ragging" on anyone. I apologize if it came out that way. I didn't see why she answered my one post then couldn't respond to the next.
> On that note - I actually appreciate your response most because it had explanation rather than just accusing me of being rude. I see how responding makes fakes better. (Boo counterfeit) Maybe I'll get a private message on eBay explaining it. But yes, my bag was for a church fundraiser so the price was cheap because of that but even through my own research, I hadn't seen the particular style. I was only asking if she knew the style (or anyone else on this forum for that matter!) I just want a name! Like "Hey, xxx can you believe I got this xxx KS for so cheap?!"
> Anyway, I'm done with this app/forum. This was a once in a blue moon. I know where my designers come from usually. Just thought I'd test it out.
> Have a lovely day all, and move on!


ALC90,
At some point in your life you may come across the question, "Do I have an attitude of entitlement?"  It might be worth some consideration.


----------



## Lora Lora

Hello Ladies - gracious volunteers at that,


Has anyone heard of or seen Cedar Street Maise (most popular KS bag of late - according to a couple of KS retail stores) counterfeits?  I found a red/Garnet Maise on ebay (don't like the orangey Maschino or the pinky Dark Geranium), advertised as New (with tags), but when I received it, it obviously was not.  It had stains on the top side of the handle.  Also the bag seemed oddly unbalanced - that when I held both handles together, it tilted to one side ever so slightly.  


I am not sure if it's used or just a counterfeit.  The stitching on the underside of the handles is worn and starting to look ratty.  Also the thread/stitching on the side tabs (which fasten the d-ring holders for shoulder straps) looked darker than the rest of the stitching - or possibly soiled.  


Sorry, I don't have pix at the moment.  I had someone come in to do housecleaning today (first time), and I don't know where my camera is!  I'll post as soon as I find it.


Thanks so much to all of you~


----------



## happenstance

BeenBurned said:


> Also keep in mind that a low price doesn't always equate to fake and a high price doesn't guarantee you'll get the real deal. (I can't tell you how many fake LVs I've seen selling for over $1000 and authentic ones for <$300.)




Very good point BeenBurned!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Karenlamp said:


> Forgot to add these pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2620567
> View attachment 2620568
> View attachment 2620569


I know from years and years of buying, selling, studying, and obsessing over kate spade. It's not anything that can be taught from one post. Also, I don't share hints or absolutes on the board, as counterfeiters lurk to learn how to make their fakes better. None of the authenticators do that.


----------



## Karenlamp

Oh ok . So by looking at all the pictures, it's for sure authentic? Thanks!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Karenlamp said:


> Oh ok . So by looking at all the pictures, it's for sure authentic? Thanks!


100%, would stake my life on it.


----------



## Karenlamp

Thank you! I truly appreciate it. I bought it using PayPal in case it wasn't authentic.


----------



## Lora Lora

Lora Lora said:


> Hello Ladies - gracious volunteers at that,
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard of or seen Cedar Street Maise (most popular KS bag of late - according to a couple of KS retail stores) counterfeits?  I found a red/Garnet Maise on ebay (don't like the orangey Maschino or the pinky Dark Geranium), advertised as New (with tags), but when I received it, it obviously was not.  It had stains on the top side of the handle.  Also the bag seemed oddly unbalanced - that when I held both handles together, it tilted to one side ever so slightly.
> 
> 
> I am not sure if it's used or just a counterfeit.  The stitching on the underside of the handles is worn and starting to look ratty.  Also the thread/stitching on the side tabs (which fasten the d-ring holders for shoulder straps) looked darker than the rest of the stitching - or possibly soiled.
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't have pix at the moment.  I had someone come in to do housecleaning today (first time), and I don't know where my camera is!  I'll post as soon as I find it.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much to all of you~


Hello again,
I took pix, and then on a whim went to my local Nordies to compare the bag to their in store, and the very knowledgeable (and polite) sales person assured me without question that this bag is authentic.  In fact, she said the type of workmanship that I'm describing is possible and expected on very high end bags, but not on Kate Spades, Coaches, etc.  <sigh>


OH!!! BTW, if any of you like MZ Wallace bags, Nordies is putting their bright colors on sale at the Half-yearly sale that starts this Wed., May 21!!!  I can't believe the luck (divine intervention, for sure!) because I only just discovered MZ Wallace 2 wks ago while returning a different bag to the same Nordies.  Anyway, the Sapphires, Cherry, and Tangerines are all going on SALE!!!  I have been obsessing over the Sapphire Paige - my first new MZ Wallace bag, and I just got it at a huge markdown.  Yay!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Lora Lora said:


> Hello again,
> I took pix, and then on a whim went to my local Nordies to compare the bag to their in store, and the very knowledgeable (and polite) sales person assured me without question that this bag is authentic.  In fact, she said the type of workmanship that I'm describing is possible and expected on very high end bags, but not on Kate Spades, Coaches, etc.  <sigh>
> 
> 
> OH!!! BTW, if any of you like MZ Wallace bags, Nordies is putting their bright colors on sale at the Half-yearly sale that starts this Wed., May 21!!!  I can't believe the luck (divine intervention, for sure!) because I only just discovered MZ Wallace 2 wks ago while returning a different bag to the same Nordies.  Anyway, the Sapphires, Cherry, and Tangerines are all going on SALE!!!  I have been obsessing over the Sapphire Paige - my first new MZ Wallace bag, and I just got it at a huge markdown.  Yay!


I would be very, very careful about letting salesgirls authenticate your bags. They are not authenticators, and they really are not supposed to be doing that.


----------



## newbieshopper

Hi everyone,

I would appreciate thoughts on these two listings (same item, different seller; thought it'd be better to ask about these in just one post)

(1) http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Mara-Wallet-Clutch-NWT-/221443068329?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item338f0911a9

Item name: Kate Spade Mara wallet Clutch 
Seller: violinistchic

(2) http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...770?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19ed6440c2

Item name: Kate Spade Mara wallet Clutch 
Seller: bbrock13

Do you guys think they're authentic? Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

These are both authentic. 



newbieshopper said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would appreciate thoughts on these two listings (same item, different seller; thought it'd be better to ask about these in just one post)
> 
> (1) http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Mara-Wallet-Clutch-NWT-/221443068329?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item338f0911a9
> 
> Item name: Kate Spade Mara wallet Clutch
> Seller: violinistchic
> 
> (2) http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...770?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19ed6440c2
> 
> Item name: Kate Spade Mara wallet Clutch
> Seller: bbrock13
> 
> Do you guys think they're authentic? Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## newbieshopper

dawnsfinallywed said:


> These are both authentic.


Great, thanks so much for your help!


----------



## PursePout

Hi authenticators please help me Authenticate the little minka(hot pink)

Thanks as always!

http://s8.photobucket.com/user/camillesantos/library/Kate?sort=3&page=1


----------



## bargainhunt

Hi, would someone advice if these bags from this seller (cujoowner) are authentic?

Kate Spade Newbury Lane Miles: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141293013188
Kate Spade Magnolia Park Laurel: http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...641?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e8bcf4d49

As for the Newbury Lane series, I thought all bags and wallets come with colorful vertical stripes interior/lining, but the ones this seller has do not? Any help is much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## bargainhunt

bargainhunt said:


> Hi, would someone advice if these bags from this seller are authentic?
> 
> Kate Spade Newbury Lane Miles: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141293013188
> Kate Spade Magnolia Park Laurel: http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...641?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e8bcf4d49
> 
> As for the Newbury Lane series, I thought all bags and wallets come with colorful vertical stripes interior/lining, but the ones this seller has do not? Any help is much appreciated. Thanks!



For the record, the original listings above have ended, but I got an offer from the seller to buy at lower prices. I have been browsing for latest knock-off Kate Spade bags for reference and I found this supposedly Magnolia Park Laurel that doesn't seem to be authentic: http://www.zakazexpert.com/index.php/item/38721415708

Please help, if anyone owns similar bags. Thanks.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

bargainhunt said:


> For the record, the original listings above have ended, but I got an offer from the seller to buy at lower prices. I have been browsing for latest knock-off Kate Spade bags for reference and I found this supposedly Magnolia Park Laurel that doesn't seem to be authentic: http://www.zakazexpert.com/index.php/item/38721415708
> 
> Please help, if anyone owns similar bags. Thanks.


What is it about this bag that makes it seem counterfeit to you?


----------



## bargainhunt

bargainhunt said:


> Hi, would someone advice if these bags from this seller (cujoowner) are authentic?
> 
> Kate Spade Newbury Lane Miles: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141293013188
> Kate Spade Magnolia Park Laurel: http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...641?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e8bcf4d49
> 
> As for the Newbury Lane series, I thought all bags and wallets come with colorful vertical stripes interior/lining, but the ones this seller has do not? Any help is much appreciated. Thanks!





bargainhunt said:


> For the record, the original listings above have ended, but I got an offer from the seller to buy at lower prices. I have been browsing for latest knock-off Kate Spade bags for reference and I found this supposedly Magnolia Park Laurel that doesn't seem to be authentic: http://www.zakazexpert.com/index.php/item/38721415708
> 
> Please help, if anyone owns similar bags. Thanks.






dawnsfinallywed said:


> What is it about this bag that makes it seem counterfeit to you?



Dawnsfinallywed, I guess the price and the front hardware. Would you please check out the two ebay links above? The Newbury Lane Briar comes with different lining, although I have seen similar lining in other Kate Spade collection before. The Laurel too, both seem too good to believe at around $110 each (the offer I get), don't you think?


----------



## PursePout

Hi guys pls help me authenticate the little minka in hot 

Thanks as always!

http://s8.photobucket.com/user/camil...?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Pursefreak0

Seller : uniquefashion89
Ebay link 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131175678863?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648
Can someone help me authenticate please? Listing has ended still need help authenticating thanks!


----------



## Lexic4

I have been looking at different sites in search of a Little Minka at a good price.  Is there a website for the Kate Spade Outlet because I was directed to one, but I am concerned it is selling imitations.  Thanks!


----------



## Pursefreak0

[Q UOTE=Lexic4;26796891]I have been looking at different sites in search of a Little Minka at a good price.  Is there a website for the Kate Spade Outlet because I was directed to one, but I am concerned it is selling imitations.  Thanks![/QUOTE]

Ebay where I got mine


----------



## bargainhunt

Lexic4 said:


> I have been looking at different sites in search of a Little Minka at a good price.  Is there a website for the Kate Spade Outlet because I was directed to one, but I am concerned it is selling imitations.  Thanks!



There is no authorized Kate Spade outlet site, all you find must be scammer or sites selling knock-offs. Yeah, eBay is my favorite to find them at better price. I have bought most of my Kate spade there. Just be careful, read item description thoroughly and ****************** if you are not sure.


----------



## Pursefreak0

Pursefreak0 said:


> Seller : uniquefashion89
> Ebay link
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131175678863?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648
> Can someone help me authenticate please? Listing has ended still need help authenticating thanks!




Don't mean to pester but can someone help authenticate this please? Thank u


----------



## PursePout

There seems to be something wrong with the url that ive posted before here it is pink minka
http://s8.photobucket.com/user/camillesantos/library/Kate?sort=3&page=1


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

bargainhunt said:


> Dawnsfinallywed, I guess the price and the front hardware. Would you please check out the two ebay links above? The Newbury Lane Briar comes with different lining, although I have seen similar lining in other Kate Spade collection before. The Laurel too, both seem too good to believe at around $110 each (the offer I get), don't you think?


They all seem to be authentic to me... but if your gut tells you otherwise, I'd go with that gut feeling.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Pursefreak0 said:


> Seller : uniquefashion89
> Ebay link
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131175678863?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648
> Can someone help me authenticate please? Listing has ended still need help authenticating thanks!


Seems good to me.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

PursePout said:


> There seems to be something wrong with the url that ive posted before here it is pink minka
> http://s8.photobucket.com/user/camillesantos/library/Kate?sort=3&page=1


It looks fine. That new type of Made in China tag is common on outlet styles.


----------



## Pursefreak0

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It looks fine. That new type of Made in China tag is common on outlet styles.




Hello wanted to add some things I've learned on here and by contacting kate spade made in China tags are on most of kate spades now and this is in the boutiques not outlets also little minka isn't an outlet bag..I have just 2 kate spades both from kate spade not outlets and 1 says made in New York the other which happens to be the little minka in deep pink also and it says made in China so maybe that will help


----------



## bargainhunt

dawnsfinallywed said:


> They all seem to be authentic to me... but if your gut tells you otherwise, I'd go with that gut feeling.



Thank you for your opinion! I have bought them on eBay.


----------



## Pursefreak0

bargainhunt said:


> Thank you for your opinion! I have bought them on eBay.




Your welcome I was just letting you know if a tags says made in China doesn't mean it's a outlet bag..


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Pursefreak0 said:


> Your welcome I was just letting you know if a tags says made in China doesn't mean it's a outlet bag..


Maybe I should have said that differently.


----------



## Pursefreak0

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Maybe I should have said that differently.




Oh it's ok I was just letting you know because I didn't even know till yesterday lol learn something new every day


----------



## Sueshi

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ROMWE-Kate-...727?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ed264047f

I just want to make sure, this is fake right? Sigh.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

OMG! I'm blind!!! EWWWW! Horrible, horrible counterfeit! Please tell me it's not yours. 



Sueshi said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ROMWE-Kate-...727?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ed264047f
> 
> I just want to make sure, this is fake right? Sigh.


----------



## Sueshi

dawnsfinallywed said:


> OMG! I'm blind!!! EWWWW! Horrible, horrible counterfeit! Please tell me it's not yours.



No, it's not mine, but I have been looking for a reasonable price for the Kate Spade popcorn  bag.


----------



## sapphireee

Can someone auth these please?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281346732696?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141301829714?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281338591737?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Sueshi said:


> No, it's not mine, but I have been looking for a reasonable price for the Kate Spade popcorn  bag.


That is hideous. Thank God you didn't buy that!


----------



## jarrate

Can anyone please help me? I had bought this online few days ago, seller said it's 100% authentic just wanted to reassure, and it is Made In Vietnam. Appreciate the help!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

sapphireee said:


> Can someone auth these please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281346732696?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141301829714?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281338591737?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


All authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

jarrate said:


> Can anyone please help me? I had bought this online few days ago, seller said it's 100% authentic just wanted to reassure, and it is Made In Vietnam. Appreciate the help!


Authentic!


----------



## jarrate

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## cutpeice

Can you all assist in authenticating? I purchased way too quickly and after some thinking about it, I'm not sure sure. Thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-Kate-Sp...UFWEHy8Y6MyhwqhlU57Dk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

cutpeice said:


> Can you all assist in authenticating? I purchased way too quickly and after some thinking about it, I'm not sure sure. Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-Kate-Sp...UFWEHy8Y6MyhwqhlU57Dk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


It is authentic!


----------



## cutpeice

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It is authentic!


Awesome. Thanks so much!


----------



## pink_ally

Dear Friends,

Need ur help to authenticate this Kate spade :

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd....753_587888571318185_8003467922041274167_n.jpg

and this one too

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd....919_562058777234498_3457190507106046195_n.jpg

thank u so much


----------



## Binx8106

I just received a Kate Spade dust bag from Ebay and I wanted to make sure it was authentic.
It just feels different then what I remember.


----------



## the goddess

I would like to know if this is authentic kate spade


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

the goddess said:


> I would like to know if this is authentic kate spade


Totally counterfeit.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

pink_ally said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Need ur help to authenticate this Kate spade :
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd....753_587888571318185_8003467922041274167_n.jpg
> 
> and this one too
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd....919_562058777234498_3457190507106046195_n.jpg
> 
> thank u so much


Both are authentic.


----------



## pink_ally

Thank you so much for ur help...

Could I ask for another one authenticated on below Kate spade coin purse as I never seen it in the web ... 

https://scontent-b-kul.xx.fbcdn.net...433_575411522565890_8015728378082111815_n.jpg

Thank u again... much appreciate it.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

pink_ally said:


> Thank you so much for ur help...
> 
> Could I ask for another one authenticated on below Kate spade coin purse as I never seen it in the web ...
> 
> https://scontent-b-kul.xx.fbcdn.net...433_575411522565890_8015728378082111815_n.jpg
> 
> Thank u again... much appreciate it.


Looks fine to me.


----------



## tracieknits

Is this one real? Pink little minka:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...889?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c8470fb41

Thank you!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

tracieknits said:


> Is this one real? Pink little minka:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...889?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c8470fb41
> 
> Thank you!


Yes, this is authentic.


----------



## livismom

Found at a thrift shop. Material is chenille. Can anyone tell me if  this is authentic and what it is called. I've seen cheap.Kate fakes before, and if this is fake, it is of a lot better quality. Nice and heavy, even stitches, nice leather accents And the hardware is inscribed as well. Thanks.


----------



## silverstar16

Is this authentic? If so, do you know the name of the bag or approximately how old it is? Thanks!


----------



## atlcharm

Hi Ladies!

Can you help me authenticate this one?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/351089257871?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## theeditor

It's definitely real, I just saw one in a different color at the Tanger Outlet Kate Spade by me.  If you were concerned about the logo, the outlet one is just different than the boutique one--the outline of a spade indicates that it is from the outlet while typically a solid spade indicates boutique.


----------



## atlcharm

theeditor said:


> It's definitely real, I just saw one in a different color at the Tanger Outlet Kate Spade by me.  If you were concerned about the logo, the outlet one is just different than the boutique one--the outline of a spade indicates that it is from the outlet while typically a solid spade indicates boutique.



Thank you! I did not know that about the logo!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

livismom said:


> Found at a thrift shop. Material is chenille. Can anyone tell me if  this is authentic and what it is called. I've seen cheap.Kate fakes before, and if this is fake, it is of a lot better quality. Nice and heavy, even stitches, nice leather accents And the hardware is inscribed as well. Thanks.


Authentic. From the Static Collection, from Fall 2001,


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

silverstar16 said:


> Is this authentic? If so, do you know the name of the bag or approximately how old it is? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2646777
> 
> 
> View attachment 2646778
> 
> 
> View attachment 2646779


Authentic. Not sure of collection name or year.


----------



## klau1983

Please help to authenticate 
1. http://www.ebay.com.hk/itm/KATE-SPA...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ad667ba5f&_uhb=1

2. http://www.ebay.com.hk/itm/KATE-SPA...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ed2d3a49e&_uhb=1

3. http://www.ebay.com.hk/itm/Kate-Spa...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25902440c7&_uhb=1

Thank you ladies!


----------



## silverstar16

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic. Not sure of collection name or year.




Thanks! I'm guessing it's a older collection because I haven't seen anything similar from KS in recent years. Just thought I should make sure it wasn't a knockoff. Thanks again for your expertise!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

silverstar16 said:


> Thanks! I'm guessing it's a older collection because I haven't seen anything similar from KS in recent years. Just thought I should make sure it wasn't a knockoff. Thanks again for your expertise!


It's not too old. Research "perforated Dot Noel." That might get you some results. Good luck!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

klau1983 said:


> Please help to authenticate
> 1. http://www.ebay.com.hk/itm/KATE-SPA...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ad667ba5f&_uhb=1
> 
> 2. http://www.ebay.com.hk/itm/KATE-SPA...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ed2d3a49e&_uhb=1
> 
> 3. http://www.ebay.com.hk/itm/Kate-Spa...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25902440c7&_uhb=1
> 
> Thank you ladies!


Those all look fine to me...


----------



## klau1983

Thank you for taking the time to answer the questions here !


----------



## lshcat

How does this look to you? Thank you so much!

Item: 350798788547
Bow Bridge Satchel
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...547?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51ad3cb7c3


----------



## lshcat

2 more, thank you SO much! Are there enough pics on these to authenticate?

Item: Rachelle Berkley Lane Satchel
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-428-KAT...700?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce2aec2c4

and 

Item: Chelsea Park Satchel
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Kate-Sp...214?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41825e4466


----------



## dkam

Hi, Could anyone please help authenticate this wallet? 
Thank you so much!! 
http://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag127/dkam21/Attachment1_zps9186ade7.jpg
http://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag127/dkam21/Attachment2_zpsc9a42a95.jpg
http://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag127/dkam21/Attachment5_zps8dc542c3.jpg
http://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag127/dkam21/Attachment3_zpsf09dd9e9.jpg
http://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag127/dkam21/Attachment4_zpsb90fb979.jpg

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

lshcat said:


> How does this look to you? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: 350798788547
> Bow Bridge Satchel
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...547?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51ad3cb7c3


Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

lshcat said:


> 2 more, thank you SO much! Are there enough pics on these to authenticate?
> 
> Item: Rachelle Berkley Lane Satchel
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-428-KAT...700?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce2aec2c4
> 
> and
> 
> Item: Chelsea Park Satchel
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Kate-Sp...214?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41825e4466


Both look fine to me!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

dkam said:


> Hi, Could anyone please help authenticate this wallet?
> Thank you so much!!
> http://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag127/dkam21/Attachment1_zps9186ade7.jpg
> http://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag127/dkam21/Attachment2_zpsc9a42a95.jpg
> http://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag127/dkam21/Attachment5_zps8dc542c3.jpg
> http://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag127/dkam21/Attachment3_zpsf09dd9e9.jpg
> http://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag127/dkam21/Attachment4_zpsb90fb979.jpg
> 
> Thank you all in advance!


Authentic.


----------



## dkam

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## BrendaCooper

Hi,
Hope you can help tell if this is purse is authentic.  It is either a nylon or microfiber with leather trim and metal feet.  Has a made in the USA tag, but the it is black instead of white.  I can usually tell right away, but I am unsure about this one.  This bag has also been used heavily by my daughter for the past two years at a college  Any help is appreciated, .  I read on here a lot, but this is my first time posting, so I hope I did this correct.







farm4.staticflickr.com/3908/14229315610_2f43e5fb5a_s.jpgPurse 1 by cooper912000, on Flickr

farm6.staticflickr.com/5526/14229258129_880f3ef83e_s.jpgPurse 1 by cooper912000, on Flickr


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

BrendaCooper said:


> Hi,
> Hope you can help tell if this is purse is authentic.  It is either a nylon or microfiber with leather trim and metal feet.  Has a made in the USA tag, but the it is black instead of white.  I can usually tell right away, but I am unsure about this one.  This bag has also been used heavily by my daughter for the past two years at a college  Any help is appreciated, .  I read on here a lot, but this is my first time posting, so I hope I did this correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> farm4.staticflickr.com/3908/14229315610_2f43e5fb5a_s.jpgPurse 1 by cooper912000, on Flickr
> 
> farm6.staticflickr.com/5526/14229258129_880f3ef83e_s.jpgPurse 1 by cooper912000, on Flickr


Can you post a pic of the Made in USA label?


----------



## klau1983

Lora Lora said:


> Hello Ladies - gracious volunteers at that,
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard of or seen Cedar Street Maise (most popular KS bag of late - according to a couple of KS retail stores) counterfeits?  I found a red/Garnet Maise on ebay (don't like the orangey Maschino or the pinky Dark Geranium), advertised as New (with tags), but when I received it, it obviously was not.  It had stains on the top side of the handle.  Also the bag seemed oddly unbalanced - that when I held both handles together, it tilted to one side ever so slightly.
> 
> 
> I am not sure if it's used or just a counterfeit.  The stitching on the underside of the handles is worn and starting to look ratty.  Also the thread/stitching on the side tabs (which fasten the d-ring holders for shoulder straps) looked darker than the rest of the stitching - or possibly soiled.
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't have pix at the moment.  I had someone come in to do housecleaning today (first time), and I don't know where my camera is!  I'll post as soon as I find it.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much to all of you~



Hi there ,  I'm no expert at this , but I just want to let all those out there interested in the cedar street Maise, I am seeing a lot of counterfeit of that specific purse in Asia (specifically hk) auction website. Not sure if they made it to America though. I'm quite sure they r not real simply of the price they r set at (it's at one seventh of the retail price) . There's just no way one seller would have multiple Maises of diff colors on sale at such low price . And they have grove court maise too, but the logo is all slanted on a few. There I'm done


----------



## neverandever

Hi ladies,

I was wondering if one of you might be so kind as to help me out? My mother gave me a purse she found at a church rummage sale. (She knows I am a KS fiend!) However, I'm questioning the authenticity of it. First because of where it was purchased, and second because I'm not familiar with any older styles and haven't seen anything like it ever. I took a few photos, please let me know if they aren't sufficient!

(I resized them and hope they aren't ridiculously huge)


























Thank you again for your help


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

neverandever said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I was wondering if one of you might be so kind as to help me out? My mother gave me a purse she found at a church rummage sale. (She knows I am a KS fiend!) However, I'm questioning the authenticity of it. First because of where it was purchased, and second because I'm not familiar with any older styles and haven't seen anything like it ever. I took a few photos, please let me know if they aren't sufficient!
> 
> (I resized them and hope they aren't ridiculously huge)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again for your help


Authentic.


----------



## neverandever

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic.




Thank you so much!

Edited: Do you know where I might be able to ID what year/collection it is? I found some references online, but the site was kind of broken and I couldn't view photo galleries of old collections.


----------



## BrendaCooper

Here is a photo of the USA tag, sorry it took so long to get back

farm4.staticflickr.com/3880/14229441007_e49598cd37_s.jpgPurse photos by cooper912000, on Flickr


----------



## Valystia

Hello everyone! 

This is my first time posting so I hope this isn't out of line. I've been on the (bargain) hunt for a Catherine Street Pippa, and this one came up on my eBay alerts. I've never seen one this color, anywhere. Is it a counterfeit? They've taken a lot of pictures, but the price seems too good to be true. :\

Thank you in advance!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

neverandever said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> Edited: Do you know where I might be able to ID what year/collection it is? I found some references online, but the site was kind of broken and I couldn't view photo galleries of old collections.


I don't know. I'm sorry!


----------



## doubletriple

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-KATE-SP...BRIDGE-BROWN-CROSS-BODY-LEATHER-/121356260915

Looking for a laptop bag- is this bag authentic?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

doubletriple said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-KATE-SP...BRIDGE-BROWN-CROSS-BODY-LEATHER-/121356260915
> 
> Looking for a laptop bag- is this bag authentic?


Yes, it is!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Valystia said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> This is my first time posting so I hope this isn't out of line. I've been on the (bargain) hunt for a Catherine Street Pippa, and this one came up on my eBay alerts. I've never seen one this color, anywhere. Is it a counterfeit? They've taken a lot of pictures, but the price seems too good to be true. :\
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Authentic!


----------



## Valystia

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!



Thank you so much!! I really appreciate you taking the time to evaluate it.


----------



## annajlee

I need help to authentic this Kate Spade bag I purchased recently. Can anyone help?

https://www.flickr.com/photos/9543771@N07/sets/72157645264599051/

Hopefully there are enough pictures here to help. Thank you!


----------



## dusty jewels

Hi there, can anyone authenticate this kate spade cedar street maise I just bought from ebay?

I am aware, like klau1983 has pointed out below (I'm quoting her post as the info is very useful), that there are many cedar street maise counterfeits, but I think this one looks authentic as I've checked out the bag at the kate spade boutique and there are no fake robin's egg colours that I know of yet.



klau1983 said:


> Hi there ,  I'm no expert at this , but I just want to let all those out there interested in the cedar street Maise, I am seeing a lot of counterfeit of that specific purse in Asia (specifically hk) auction website. Not sure if they made it to America though. I'm quite sure they r not real simply of the price they r set at (it's at one seventh of the retail price) . There's just no way one seller would have multiple Maises of diff colors on sale at such low price . And they have grove court maise too, but the logo is all slanted on a few. There I'm done



I don't have a picture of the country of origin tag (there seems to be one inside the bag in the last pic though), so please let me know if you need it.

Many thanks!

http://imgur.com/E2Qw4Ns
http://imgur.com/lcn1kgo
http://imgur.com/7DxOvQG
http://imgur.com/9IoK0aE
http://imgur.com/aL88Ipz


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

annajlee said:


> I need help to authentic this Kate Spade bag I purchased recently. Can anyone help?
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/9543771@N07/sets/72157645264599051/
> 
> Hopefully there are enough pictures here to help. Thank you!


Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I see nothing wrong with this. Authentic! 




dusty jewels said:


> Hi there, can anyone authenticate this kate spade cedar street maise I just bought from ebay?
> 
> I am aware, like klau1983 has pointed out below (I'm quoting her post as the info is very useful), that there are many cedar street maise counterfeits, but I think this one looks authentic as I've checked out the bag at the kate spade boutique and there are no fake robin's egg colours that I know of yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a picture of the country of origin tag (there seems to be one inside the bag in the last pic though), so please let me know if you need it.
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> http://imgur.com/E2Qw4Ns
> http://imgur.com/lcn1kgo
> http://imgur.com/7DxOvQG
> http://imgur.com/9IoK0aE
> http://imgur.com/aL88Ipz


----------



## brnidgrlx3

Hello
Can someone please authenticate this ebay listing? Thanks!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-STEVIE-CLASSIC-SPADE-STUCCO-SHOULDER-BAG-HANDBAG-PURSE-WKRU1509-NWT/291159344238?_trksid=p0.c100204.m3164&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D23346%26meid%3D7809493294943678814%26pid%3D100204%26prg%3D9919%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D20%26sd%3D231227082345


----------



## guccilove

hello. this is my first time on the KS forum  

is this bag authentic?

http://www.jomashop.com/kate-spade-pxru3677-083.html

i was going to buy it at zappos couture for full price, and came across this.  hope it's authentic! thanks a lot!!


----------



## klau1983

I received my new purchase from ebay. Please have a look at the actual pictures of the purse and help authenticate .Thanks.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

brnidgrlx3 said:


> Hello
> Can someone please authenticate this ebay listing? Thanks!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-STEVIE-CLASSIC-SPADE-STUCCO-SHOULDER-BAG-HANDBAG-PURSE-WKRU1509-NWT/291159344238?_trksid=p0.c100204.m3164&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D23346%26meid%3D7809493294943678814%26pid%3D100204%26prg%3D9919%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D20%26sd%3D231227082345


Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

guccilove said:


> hello. this is my first time on the KS forum
> 
> is this bag authentic?
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/kate-spade-pxru3677-083.html
> 
> i was going to buy it at zappos couture for full price, and came across this.  hope it's authentic! thanks a lot!!


The purse in those pictures is authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

klau1983 said:


> I received my new purchase from ebay. Please have a look at the actual pictures of the purse and help authenticate .Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2662154
> View attachment 2662155
> View attachment 2662156
> View attachment 2662157
> View attachment 2662158


Seems authentic to me. Do you have reasons why you think it may not be?


----------



## klau1983

I know this is the outlet version. I can't find the made in tag.


----------



## klau1983

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Seems authentic to me. Do you have reasons why you think it may not be?




I know this is the outlet version, but I can't find the made in tag, is this possible ? However I see a white tag inside main compartment reading kate spade New York


----------



## guccilove

Thanks so much!! I will post pics of the actual bag when I get it.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

klau1983 said:


> I know this is the outlet version, but I can't find the made in tag, is this possible ? However I see a white tag inside main compartment reading kate spade New York


I'm sure it's fine!


----------



## klau1983

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I'm sure it's fine!




It's well made ks quality  thank you dawn .


----------



## dusty jewels

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I see nothing wrong with this. Authentic!



Thank you so much for your help, truly! May I know how you could tell it was authentic? So that I might be able to help others with the info. So far I know to compare with the picture of the authentic bag, the stitching, the kate spade logo letters and spacing and if the logo is embossed for leather bags. Also there should be a label with the country of origin sewn in the interior of the bag (if bag is made after 1996).



klau1983 said:


> I know this is the outlet version, but I can't  find the made in tag, is this possible ? However I see a white tag  inside main compartment reading kate spade New York



If it helps, I found this info regarding the country of origin tags:

_"Now, let's talk about country of origin labels.  In case you didn't read  the FAQ page, please note that not EVERY Kate Spade bag has a country  of origin label.  Many of the bags produced in the earliest collections,  up until 1996, had no country of origin label.  I have *4* older bags  with no country of origin label, including my Kate Spade for Lilly  Pulitzer. 

That said, any bag made after 1996 should have a country of origin  label.  Sometimes they are very hard to find.  For example, they are  often hidden in the interior pocket of a bag, sewn onto the seam.  You  have to pull the pocket lining all the way out in order to find them."_

from http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/katespadelabels


----------



## xkatzchen

Hello, first post on the Kate Spade forum 

I love the way this wallet looks, just want to make sure it's authentic because I've never owned anything Kate Spade before, so I'm not sure what to look for. Also what the name of it might be? Thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121366181126?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

dusty jewels said:


> Thank you so much for your help, truly! May I know how you could tell it was authentic? So that I might be able to help others with the info. So far I know to compare with the picture of the authentic bag, the stitching, the kate spade logo letters and spacing and if the logo is embossed for leather bags. Also there should be a label with the country of origin sewn in the interior of the bag (if bag is made after 1996).
> 
> 
> 
> If it helps, I found this info regarding the country of origin tags:
> 
> _"Now, let's talk about country of origin labels.  In case you didn't read  the FAQ page, please note that not EVERY Kate Spade bag has a country  of origin label.  Many of the bags produced in the earliest collections,  up until 1996, had no country of origin label.  I have *4* older bags  with no country of origin label, including my Kate Spade for Lilly  Pulitzer.
> 
> That said, any bag made after 1996 should have a country of origin  label.  Sometimes they are very hard to find.  For example, they are  often hidden in the interior pocket of a bag, sewn onto the seam.  You  have to pull the pocket lining all the way out in order to find them."_
> 
> from http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/katespadelabels


The site you mentioned is the bible of ks authentication, but it covers ks from 1994 to 2006. Labeling has changed many times since then.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

xkatzchen said:


> Hello, first post on the Kate Spade forum
> 
> I love the way this wallet looks, just want to make sure it's authentic because I've never owned anything Kate Spade before, so I'm not sure what to look for. Also what the name of it might be? Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121366181126?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Authentic.


----------



## xkatzchen

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic.



Thanks!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

dusty jewels said:


> Thank you so much for your help, truly! May I know how you could tell it was authentic? So that I might be able to help others with the info. So far I know to compare with the picture of the authentic bag, the stitching, the kate spade logo letters and spacing and if the logo is embossed for leather bags. Also there should be a label with the country of origin sewn in the interior of the bag (if bag is made after 1996).
> 
> 
> 
> If it helps, I found this info regarding the country of origin tags:
> 
> _"Now, let's talk about country of origin labels.  In case you didn't read  the FAQ page, please note that not EVERY Kate Spade bag has a country  of origin label.  Many of the bags produced in the earliest collections,  up until 1996, had no country of origin label.  I have *4* older bags  with no country of origin label, including my Kate Spade for Lilly  Pulitzer.
> 
> That said, any bag made after 1996 should have a country of origin  label.  Sometimes they are very hard to find.  For example, they are  often hidden in the interior pocket of a bag, sewn onto the seam.  You  have to pull the pocket lining all the way out in order to find them."_
> 
> from http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/katespadelabels


FYI-- Kate Spade sold her company to Liz Claiborne in 2006, so much changed after that.


----------



## amm3

Hello All,
This is my first time here, but I'm sure that you guys know your stuff.  I love this bag but I've never seen this pattern on a Kate Spade before.  Please help!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271529571196?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Many thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

amm3 said:


> Hello All,
> This is my first time here, but I'm sure that you guys know your stuff.  I love this bag but I've never seen this pattern on a Kate Spade before.  Please help!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271529571196?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Many thanks!!!!!!!!


It is absolutely authentic!


----------



## emilybrooke

Can someone please tell me what this is called? I don't have an eBay link. It's in a local facebook group.


----------



## AliQS

Hi, everyone.  I just found this forum, and would like to request authentication of this Kate Spade purse.  I read a lot of authentication pages, but don't feel qualified to make the call.  Thanks for any information!


----------



## wallaceupdike

Hi!

I was hoping I could get the help of the experts here in helping me authenticate a bag.  I've tried reading the guides, but there's so much room for error and they're not all up to date.  I have this bag and wanted to know if it's fake or real.  My first guess is fake as my girlfriend's aunt, who I believe got it at a discount store, gave it to her.  But I'm not sure about that.  Anyway, here are the pictures.  Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

emilybrooke said:


> Can someone please tell me what this is called? I don't have an eBay link. It's in a local facebook group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2665738


This is a counterfeit and illegal to sell unless the fake label can be removed. It's a knockoff of her multi-stripe collection. See here to compare.  http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/rainbowbags. Also, please contact that group's  admin and inform them that selling counterfeits anywhere is illegal. They should not allow it. Also reference this site when you inform them and the seller.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

AliQS said:


> Hi, everyone.  I just found this forum, and would like to request authentication of this Kate Spade purse.  I read a lot of authentication pages, but don't feel qualified to make the call.  Thanks for any information!


Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

wallaceupdike said:


> Hi!
> 
> I was hoping I could get the help of the experts here in helping me authenticate a bag.  I've tried reading the guides, but there's so much room for error and they're not all up to date.  I have this bag and wanted to know if it's fake or real.  My first guess is fake as my girlfriend's aunt, who I believe got it at a discount store, gave it to her.  But I'm not sure about that.  Anyway, here are the pictures.  Thanks a lot in advance!


Complete and total counterfeit! Use it to store tools or stuff under the sink, but please don't resell! Looks like something that came from a flea market or purse party. Yuck!


----------



## emilybrooke

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This is a counterfeit and illegal to sell unless you can remove the fake label. It's a knockoff of her multi-stripe collection. See here to compare.  http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/rainbowbags.




Wow, I would have never known! I reported the post to the group admin. Thank you!!!


----------



## wallaceupdike

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Complete and total counterfeit! Use it to store tools or stuff under the sink, but please don't resell! Looks like something that came from a flea market or purse party. Yuck!



Lol, wow, a little harsh, but thanks a lot for the reply!  I'll let my girlfriend know that we should just drop it off at the local Goodwill.  Out of curiosity, what makes it so utterly obvious that it's a fake?  Is it the "MADE IN CHINA" label?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

wallaceupdike said:


> Lol, wow, a little harsh, but thanks a lot for the reply!  I'll let my girlfriend know that we should just drop it off at the local Goodwill.  Out of curiosity, what makes it so utterly obvious that it's a fake?  Is it the "MADE IN CHINA" label?


Please don't donate it to the Goodwill; they will illegally resell it and keep it circulating as a real kate spade. OR remove the fake label and throw it away before you donate the bag. 
There are lots of features that prove this to be fake. Many designer bags are made in China, so it's not that.


----------



## annajlee

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic.


Thank you so much for your help! It has a really annoying synthetic smell to it (which is why I thought originally it might be fake) and I need to figure out how to get rid of. Any thoughts on how to do that quickly?


----------



## AliQS

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!


Thanks, Dawn!  That's terrific...paid $10 for it at a yard sale


----------



## PursePout

Hi can someone please help ne authenticate this bag...i dont know what style this bag is so i really dont have any clue

http://s8.photobucket.com/user/camillesantos/library/Katespade


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

PursePout said:


> Hi can someone please help ne authenticate this bag...i dont know what style this bag is so i really dont have any clue
> 
> http://s8.photobucket.com/user/camillesantos/library/Katespade


Authentic, but I have no idea what the style is!


----------



## teaspoonmoon

Hi, all! Someone is selling this bag at an extremely low price on Craigslist and I wanted to check and see if I found a good deal or not. According to the post it's a Cobble Hill Small Leslie in green.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

teaspoonmoon said:


> Hi, all! Someone is selling this bag at an extremely low price on Craigslist and I wanted to check and see if I found a good deal or not. According to the post it's a Cobble Hill Small Leslie in green.


It is authentic!


----------



## emmz

teaspoonmoon said:


> Hi, all! Someone is selling this bag at an extremely low price on Craigslist and I wanted to check and see if I found a good deal or not. According to the post it's a Cobble Hill Small Leslie in green.


Authentic, looks great!


----------



## Lexic4

Need help in authenticating this and if it's authentic, finding the name of this bag?  Thank you!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Lexic4 said:


> Need help in authenticating this and if it's authentic, finding the name of this bag?  Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2671814
> View attachment 2671815
> View attachment 2671816


Authentic!  Is it a crossbody?


----------



## Lexic4

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!  Is it a crossbody?




No crossbody.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Lexic4 said:


> No crossbody.


Shoulder bag? Do they handles have chain in them?


----------



## Lexic4

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Shoulder bag? Do they handles have chain in them?




Yes shoulder bag. No chains on the handles. The zipper pull has a tassel on it.


----------



## beautymel

Hi all, 

can you help to authenticate this kate spade bag
thanks


----------



## beautymel

hi 

sry this bag also is it authentic? 










thanks


----------



## babyblupapi

Hi my wife really likes the via limoni coin purse from Kate Spade. there sold out but i found a few on eBay i need a little help identifying if they are fake these are the photos theres 3 on ebay you just have to search via limoni kate spade coin purse i want to know if they are real because my wifes birthday is july 9th and i dont want to buy her something fake. im scared to buy on ebay because she bought one once and it turned out to be fake. these look a little puffy and on the kate spade webside there very flat please let me know signs of knowing there fake this has a tag inside of it and on webside i cant see tag inside. these are pictures of two different listings on ebay.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

beautymel said:


> Hi all,
> 
> can you help to authenticate this kate spade bag
> thanks
> 
> View attachment 2674288
> 
> 
> View attachment 2674289
> 
> 
> View attachment 2674290
> 
> 
> View attachment 2674291


Looks good to me.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

babyblupapi said:


> Hi my wife really likes the via limoni coin purse from Kate Spade. there sold out but i found a few on eBay i need a little help identifying if they are fake these are the photos theres 3 on ebay you just have to search via limoni kate spade coin purse i want to know if they are real because my wifes birthday is july 9th and i dont want to buy her something fake. im scared to buy on ebay because she bought one once and it turned out to be fake. these look a little puffy and on the kate spade webside there very flat please let me know signs of knowing there fake this has a tag inside of it and on webside i cant see tag inside. these are pictures of two different listings on ebay.


The two in these pics are authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

beautymel said:


> hi
> 
> sry this bag also is it authentic?
> View attachment 2674293
> 
> 
> View attachment 2674294
> 
> 
> View attachment 2674295
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Lexic4 said:


> Yes shoulder bag. No chains on the handles. The zipper pull has a tassel on it.


I wish I knew to tell ya!


----------



## beautymel

Hi, 

Your reply looks good as in its authentic or?


----------



## beautymel

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic.


Sorry just to ask how are u able to tell?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

beautymel said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your reply looks good as in its authentic or?


Yes. "Looks good" would imply that it's authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

beautymel said:


> Sorry just to ask how are u able to tell?


We don't give away those secrets on this purse forum.


----------



## JellyXD

Hey, i just bought this bag off of JomaShop, Can anyone authenticate it for me please? i think it looks legit but i just want someone to double check for me, Thanks!!

here are pics, i uploaded on fake fb account. msg me if you cant see them! 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=663299867098005&set=pcb.663300010431324&type=1&theater


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

JellyXD said:


> Hey, i just bought this bag off of JomaShop, Can anyone authenticate it for me please? i think it looks legit but i just want someone to double check for me, Thanks!!
> 
> here are pics, i uploaded on fake fb account. msg me if you cant see them!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=663299867098005&set=pcb.663300010431324&type=1&theater


Looks good to me! Authentic!


----------



## JellyXD

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Looks good to me! Authentic!


thank you so much!!


----------



## fallenk

Hi, can i check if this is authentic? Ebay 
Just want to make sure before i commit into buying it.

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

fallenk said:


> Hi, can i check if this is authentic? Ebay
> Just want to make sure before i commit into buying it.
> 
> Thank you in advance!!


Authentic!


----------



## fallenk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!


Great! Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Lexic4 said:


> Need help in authenticating this and if it's authentic, finding the name of this bag?  Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2671814
> View attachment 2671815
> View attachment 2671816


Maybe a Grove Court Lexie?


----------



## SimbaGirl

Does anyone know if this site sells authentic bags?  I'm new to Kate Spade and am learning a lot here.  Thanks!

http://www.loewsnj.com/


----------



## silverstar16

Based on the names of the colors they're using, I would say no.


----------



## Love0ev

Hello, can you check it is authentic or not?

Thank you so much in advance.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151349340172?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

KATE SPADE NY Cedar Street Monday Robinsegg Blue Clutch Crossbody NEW


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

SimbaGirl said:


> Does anyone know if this site sells authentic bags?  I'm new to Kate Spade and am learning a lot here.  Thanks!
> 
> http://www.loewsnj.com/


My computer blocks that site as risky!!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Love0ev said:


> Hello, can you check it is authentic or not?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151349340172?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> KATE SPADE NY Cedar Street Monday Robinsegg Blue Clutch Crossbody NEW


I'd say this is authentic!


----------



## SimbaGirl

silverstar16 said:


> Based on the names of the colors they're using, I would say no.


Thank you. I better steer clear of that site.


----------



## hml48

Hi guys. I purchased this bag from Macy's in 2002 but had my listing removed. anyone able to help authenticate?


----------



## hml48

I thought I attached more photos. sorry!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

hml48 said:


> I thought I attached more photos. sorry!


Totally and completely counterfeit... And only purchased at Macy's before the fake label was attached. Macy's would not have sold this as a kate spade. Did someone give this to you and tell you they bought it there? 
Peel the fake ksny label off and you can sell it legally as an unbranded bag.


----------



## hml48

I purchased it myself at Macy's (or technically my mom did but I was standing right there and remember how excited I was to get my first Kate Spade). what makes you say it is counterfeit? the label is sewn on and not glued. I was so confused as to why ebay removed the listing...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

hml48 said:


> I purchased it myself at Macy's (or technically my mom did but I was standing right there and remember how excited I was to get my first Kate Spade). what makes you say it is counterfeit? the label is sewn on and not glued. I was so confused as to why ebay removed the listing...


I am absolutely certain that y'all were not at Macy's when this was purchased. Otherwise, Macy's is stocking their shelves with counterfeit merchandise. The font on the label is completely inaccurate, no kate spade has ever had cone shaped feet like that, and this is not part of any of her polka-dot collections. I'm also pretty sure the label is attached with a really strong double sided tape or glue.
 Are there any type of inside tags?


----------



## hml48

I did some searching and I have no idea how to tell if they're fake or not . I'm pretty upset about this. I would absolutely never try to sell something fake and pass it off as being authentic. the label looks real to me and I don't notice any other signs of it being counterfeit?


----------



## hml48

the tag on the inside is blank. there is a made in China tag in there as well. is that a clue that it's fake? I plan to call my mom later and ask her where the purse came from in case I'm losing my mind.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

hml48 said:


> I did some searching and I have no idea how to tell if they're fake or not . I'm pretty upset about this. I would absolutely never try to sell something fake and pass it off as being authentic. the label looks real to me and I don't notice any other signs of it being counterfeit?


It's fake. If you don't believe me, there are several online authenticators that can give you an answer for a small fee.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It's fake. If you don't believe me, there are several online authenticators that can give you an answer for a small fee.



Here are pics of your label compared to a real one. You can see the obvious difference.  Seriously. Slip your thumb nail under your label. Also, it's in the wrong spot for a real ks.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I'm sure someone will be along on here to give you a second opinion.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

hml48 said:


> the tag on the inside is blank. there is a made in China tag in there as well. is that a clue that it's fake? I plan to call my mom later and ask her where the purse came from in case I'm losing my mind.


Post a pic of the made in China label, please. Also, ks doesn't make purses with a blank interior label--another counterfeit indicator.


----------



## hml48

no - it's not that I don't believe you! I was just curious how you knew. I appreciate you responding.

I just called my mom to ask her where we bought it (I didn't tell her why I was asking) and she responded with "hmmm. wasn't it from Macy's at _________ mall? yeah I'm pretty sure that's it. why?" 

it was exactly where I thought it came from. it was a mall about an hour away from us that we didn't shop at often. I'm just shocked.


----------



## hml48

this was kind of hard to photograph. it's a small label and the purse doesn't open very wide


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

hml48 said:


> this was kind of hard to photograph. it's a small label and the purse doesn't open very wide


See a real Made in China label here... http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/katespadelabels  Hers have never looked like the one in your bag. If you and your mom are sure you bought it at Macy's, you should take it back and demand your money back. Even if it was years ago... I'd still try.


----------



## quinna

Hi ladies, I'm very new to Kate Spade, so I know very little about authentication. I took a chance on this zip around wallet I found at a thrift shop today, and I wondered if you could tell me anything about it. Thanks so much!


----------



## quinna

I just noticed this small black tag with silver stitching that I missed before.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

quinna said:


> Hi ladies, I'm very new to Kate Spade, so I know very little about authentication. I took a chance on this zip around wallet I found at a thrift shop today, and I wondered if you could tell me anything about it. Thanks so much!


Good find! It's authentic!


----------



## quinna

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Good find! It's authentic!



Great! Thanks for such a quick reply!


----------



## beautymel

hi,

can i chk if these all are authentic as some is i or my sis bought from online( ebay) 

thanks 
























DO LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED MORE PICTURES OF INSIDE


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

beautymel said:


> hi,
> 
> can i chk if these all are authentic as some is i or my sis bought from online( ebay)
> 
> thanks
> 
> View attachment 2685212
> 
> View attachment 2685213
> 
> View attachment 2685215
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2685219
> 
> View attachment 2685218
> 
> 
> View attachment 2685204
> 
> View attachment 2685211
> 
> 
> View attachment 2685220
> 
> View attachment 2685221
> 
> 
> DO LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED MORE PICTURES OF INSIDE


All of those are authentic!


----------



## beautymel

dawnsfinallywed said:


> All of those are authentic!


Thanks for your help. i am a little worried that they are not authentic. appreciated


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

beautymel said:


> Thanks for your help. i am a little worried that they are not authentic. appreciated


No need to worry. They're all real!


----------



## babyblupapi

hi i  want to know if this is authentic i got it from ebay but the tag says polyurathane but on the kate spade site it says leather please let me know if its real 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 im trying to upload the pics but would a real kate spade be made of polyeurathene and have a brown smudge by zipper line


----------



## solasola

Hey all, new to the forum and just wondered if this used Kate Spade I just received was too good of a deal to be true. 

Is this fake?

It  is properly embossed with "kate spade new york" on the front, but  there  is only a "made in china" tag on the inside and no serial or kate  spade  tag. Though, it is leather and the metal feet aren't too large,  and the  stitching seems fine. Thoughts?

https://imgur.com/a/v5k01

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

babyblupapi said:


> hi i  want to know if this is authentic i got it from ebay but the tag says polyurathane but on the kate spade site it says leather please let me know if its real
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2686542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im trying to upload the pics but would a real kate spade be made of polyeurathene and have a brown smudge by zipper line


I would have to see the whole bag, the ksny label, the interior, etc. Your pic doesn't show me anything, really.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

solasola said:


> Hey all, new to the forum and just wondered if this used Kate Spade I just received was too good of a deal to be true.
> 
> Is this fake?
> 
> It  is properly embossed with "kate spade new york" on the front, but  there  is only a "made in china" tag on the inside and no serial or kate  spade  tag. Though, it is leather and the metal feet aren't too large,  and the  stitching seems fine. Thoughts?
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/v5k01
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


Yup, too good to be true. It's a counterfeit. I hope you can get your money back!


----------



## crystalsweet

any idea about this one? my second-hand store got it in

http://photos-g.ak.instagram.com/hphotos-ak-xpf1/10296587_628401720582758_2070421492_n.jpg


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

crystalsweet said:


> any idea about this one? my second-hand store got it in
> 
> http://photos-g.ak.instagram.com/hphotos-ak-xpf1/10296587_628401720582758_2070421492_n.jpg


Authentic!


----------



## crystalsweet

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!


thats awesome thank you! any idea about the style it is?


----------



## fallenk

Hi, i'm not sure if this is the right place to ask but, can i check, are all leather Kate Spade bag's handles meant to be able to stand up straight on its own or it is normal and perfectly fine if the front handle falls down each time i try to stand it up straight? If it is authentic and has no manufacturing issues, both the front and back handles are supposed to stand up straight, am i right? 

Specifically, this bag: the Southport Avenue Carmen; http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-NWT-Kat...517?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35d8d62115

I received the southport carmen and the one i got, the front handle keeps falling whenever i wear the bag, hold it up etc. Is that a manufacturing defect/problem? 

Do let me know so that i can decide what to do next. Appreciate any opinions, thanks!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

fallenk said:


> Hi, i'm not sure if this is the right place to ask but, can i check, are all leather Kate Spade bag's handles meant to be able to stand up straight on its own or it is normal and perfectly fine if the front handle falls down each time i try to stand it up straight? If it is authentic and has no manufacturing issues, both the front and back handles are supposed to stand up straight, am i right?
> 
> Specifically, this bag: the Southport Avenue Carmen; http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-NWT-Kat...517?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35d8d62115
> 
> I received the southport carmen and the one i got, the front handle keeps falling whenever i wear the bag, hold it up etc. Is that a manufacturing defect/problem?
> 
> Do let me know so that i can decide what to do next. Appreciate any opinions, thanks!


I'm not sure that they're actually built to always stand straight up. If the bag you got is the one in that pic, it is authentic. I have many ks bags, and it seems as if some handles stand up straight and some fall over... but it's never been an issue for me. If you don't like it, you could return it Nd switch it for another one!  it's a gorgeous bag, by the way!


----------



## fallenk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I'm not sure that they're actually built to always stand straight up. If the bag you got is the one in that pic, it is authentic. I have many ks bags, and it seems as if some handles stand up straight and some fall over... but it's never been an issue for me. If you don't like it, you could return it Nd switch it for another one!  it's a gorgeous bag, by the way!


I see.. The seller is telling me that the handles will fall and that it is normal. Have you seen other KS carmen bags before? If you did, any idea if the handles do fall? Would there be chances of me getting another carmen bag with the front handles being able to stand up straight and not fall over each time? Sadly, at where i live, i don't have to opportunity to have a look at the carmen bag at a KS outlet store.. 

The handles are bugging me a little as i wanted the bag to be perfect. Guess i'll have to decide if i want to return it or not.. Thanks & thanks for the advice


----------



## MellyCakes

I just received a Poshmark purchase but when I compare th inside tags to ones on eBay,  it makes me think this wristlet is fake. What do you guys think? This is the cobble hill pebbles leather bee wristlet...thanks


----------



## silverstar16

I've seen this bracelet pop up on a couple different sites in the last week (different sellers). I googled and couldn't find a pink KS bangle engraved with "from me to you" so I was wondering if it's authentic. 

What made me a bit suspicious is the white "made in China" tag, which looks different from the tag that usually comes with KS bracelets (the ones I have bought say "made in China" in several languages). Another listing I saw had a tag that looked like a KS model number but looked like it was sold at TJ Maxx or some other discount store. Maybe it was made for the outlets?



It doesn't seem worth making a knockoff but I thought I would ask the experts here! This is one of the listings:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321464566188


----------



## fallenk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I'm not sure that they're actually built to always stand straight up. If the bag you got is the one in that pic, it is authentic. I have many ks bags, and it seems as if some handles stand up straight and some fall over... but it's never been an issue for me. If you don't like it, you could return it Nd switch it for another one!  it's a gorgeous bag, by the way!


Hi dawnsfinallywed,

Is there any way i can contact you through email or how can i PM you? I have some questions to ask regarding the bag. Its quite urgent.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Lexic4

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I wish I knew to tell ya!



Thank you!  It is very similar to a Stevie that I've seen but not quite the same so it has me stumped!


----------



## Lexic4

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Maybe a Grove Court Lexie?



Thank you--I'll have to check that out and see!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

MellyCakes said:


> I just received a Poshmark purchase but when I compare th inside tags to ones on eBay,  it makes me think this wristlet is fake. What do you guys think? This is the cobble hill pebbles leather bee wristlet...thanks


This is authentic! BUT, you're right to be wary of purchases on Poshmark. It is inundated with counterfeits.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

fallenk said:


> Hi dawnsfinallywed,
> 
> Is there any way i can contact you through email or how can i PM you? I have some questions to ask regarding the bag. Its quite urgent.
> 
> Thank you so much!


dawnsfinallywed@yahoo.com


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

silverstar16 said:


> I've seen this bracelet pop up on a couple different sites in the last week (different sellers). I googled and couldn't find a pink KS bangle engraved with "from me to you" so I was wondering if it's authentic.
> 
> What made me a bit suspicious is the white "made in China" tag, which looks different from the tag that usually comes with KS bracelets (the ones I have bought say "made in China" in several languages). Another listing I saw had a tag that looked like a KS model number but looked like it was sold at TJ Maxx or some other discount store. Maybe it was made for the outlets?
> View attachment 2690926
> 
> 
> It doesn't seem worth making a knockoff but I thought I would ask the experts here! This is one of the listings:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321464566188


I have seen this in the kate spade outlet!


----------



## Lurvebags

Hi everyone, can anyone authenticate this? 

I haven't seen this particular colour on the kate spade website so I'm a bit wary...thanks everyone 




NEW KATE SPADE NEW YORK CEDAR STREET MAISE PINK SAFFIANO LEATHER CONVERTIBLE BAG

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/111413487310


----------



## Smi0811

Hi,

Can you please tell me if this is an authentic Kate Spade purse?

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Ce...Black-Shoulder-Bag-PXRU4423-001-/161268164755


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Lurvebags said:


> Hi everyone, can anyone authenticate this?
> 
> I haven't seen this particular colour on the kate spade website so I'm a bit wary...thanks everyone
> 
> View attachment 2693214
> 
> 
> NEW KATE SPADE NEW YORK CEDAR STREET MAISE PINK SAFFIANO LEATHER CONVERTIBLE BAG
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/111413487310


This looks authentic to me!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Smi0811 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please tell me if this is an authentic Kate Spade purse?
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Ce...Black-Shoulder-Bag-PXRU4423-001-/161268164755


Could you post pics of interior labels?


----------



## Smi0811

Sure, here are a few. Sorry for the multiple links, I'm having trouble attaching pics.

http://tinypic.com/r/6z0ef7/8

http://tinypic.com/r/2u7xawl/8

http://tinypic.com/r/2w2ov37/8

http://tinypic.com/r/50ktbo/8

http://tinypic.com/r/ornluf/8


----------



## labellemarianne

Hello,

Can someone give me their opinion on this ebay item:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291196689087?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true


It is my first time asking for authentication help on the Kate Spade forum, so please let me know if I need to give any more info.  I know the pictures are kind of hard to see.

Thank you!


----------



## Rarity

Hi, 

Could someone authenticate this Sevilla for me? If you need more pictures, please let me know. 
Thanks so much.


----------



## Lurvebags

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This looks authentic to me!




I thought so too but she's selling colours that I've never seen on the official Kate Spade site. Thanks!


----------



## sps21

Hi, can someone please authenticate this wallet for me. I really want to be sure that it's real before contacting the seller. It's on Craigslist. Thank you.

Link: http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/clo/4586337022.html


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

labellemarianne said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone give me their opinion on this ebay item:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291196689087?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> 
> It is my first time asking for authentication help on the Kate Spade forum, so please let me know if I need to give any more info.  I know the pictures are kind of hard to see.
> 
> Thank you!


It is authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Rarity said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone authenticate this Sevilla for me? If you need more pictures, please let me know.
> Thanks so much.


Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

sps21 said:


> Hi, can someone please authenticate this wallet for me. I really want to be sure that it's real before contacting the seller. It's on Craigslist. Thank you.
> 
> Link: http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/clo/4586337022.html


Yes. Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Smi0811 said:


> Sure, here are a few. Sorry for the multiple links, I'm having trouble attaching pics.
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/6z0ef7/8
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/2u7xawl/8
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/2w2ov37/8
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/50ktbo/8
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/ornluf/8


Authentic!


----------



## Rarity

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!


Thank you!


----------



## Smi0811

Thanks!


----------



## silverstar16

Is this bracelet authentic? It looks like there is a thin white line between the question mark and the ampersand in the first two photos so I thought I should check with the experts here first!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/201132714839


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

silverstar16 said:


> Is this bracelet authentic? It looks like there is a thin white line between the question mark and the ampersand in the first two photos so I thought I should check with the experts here first!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201132714839


I am not an expert on her jewelry... Just her handbags... I don't want to say one way or another. I'd google it and see if you can see other pics for comparison.


----------



## blissedthistle

Hi! This is my first handbag ever bought so it's pretty intimidating for me! It's a "Sedgwick Place Small Phoebe" quilted, but I want to be sure it's authentic. I got it off Amazon from a 3rd party seller (shipped by Amazon though).







The stitching seems kind of off, but then I have expect a lot more for $300 (maybe I am expecting too much)








The tag with the price on it:





There was a tag inside, it was stitched. Says 100% cow leather & made in china:





The logo:





Interior:









More pictures:
http://angelasbags.imgur.com/all/

Thanks & hope I get a response soon!


----------



## sps21

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes. Authentic!


Thank you for your help!!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

blissedthistle said:


> Hi! This is my first handbag ever bought so it's pretty intimidating for me! It's a "Sedgwick Place Small Phoebe" quilted, but I want to be sure it's authentic. I got it off Amazon from a 3rd party seller (shipped by Amazon though).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stitching seems kind of off, but then I have expect a lot more for $300 (maybe I am expecting too much)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tag with the price on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a tag inside, it was stitched. Says 100% cow leather & made in china:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The logo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures:
> http://angelasbags.imgur.com/all/
> 
> Thanks & hope I get a response soon!


Authentic!


----------



## kfactor

Please Authenticate


----------



## 3amloveletters

Check out this item I found on eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=281393062072&alt=web 

Would appreciate an opinion on this! Let me know of any other necessary photos. Thank you &#128512;


----------



## 3amloveletters

Check out this item I found on eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=261537378233&alt=web 

Check out this item I found on eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=291195429768&alt=web 

Also these two please!


----------



## BagLady000

kfactor said:


> Please Authenticate




Looks perfectly authentic to me! I'm jealous!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

kfactor said:


> Please Authenticate


Authentic! I love that clutch!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

3amloveletters said:


> Check out this item I found on eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=281393062072&alt=web
> 
> Would appreciate an opinion on this! Let me know of any other necessary photos. Thank you &#128512;


Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

3amloveletters said:


> Check out this item I found on eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=261537378233&alt=web
> 
> Check out this item I found on eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=291195429768&alt=web
> 
> Also these two please!


Nothing wrong with either. Both authentic!


----------



## blissedthistle

Thank you!


----------



## MamaToJakers

Hi!  I'm brand new to Kate Spade, so I'm wary of purchasing anything on ebay!  Can someone please authenticate this?  Thank you!  http://www.ebay.com/itm/221510440991?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

MamaToJakers said:


> Hi!  I'm brand new to Kate Spade, so I'm wary of purchasing anything on ebay!  Can someone please authenticate this?  Thank you!  http://www.ebay.com/itm/221510440991?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


It is authentic!


----------



## dculp

My wife has some purses she she would like to sell on eBay.  Although I  buy and sell on eBay a lot, I know nothing about purses.  Selling stuff  like this makes me nervous because of the chance something might be a  fake and the chance of attracting scammers who will claim after the sell  the item was fake.

According to my wife, this purse was bought by her mother (supposedly) directly from the Kate Spade website somewhere around 2005-2007 (we are foggy on the time frame as its been awhile)

A  link to the pictures is here: http://s272.photobucket.com/user/daveculp/library/Kate%20Spade%20Purse


----------



## MamaToJakers

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It is authentic!


Thank you!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

dculp said:


> My wife has some purses she she would like to sell on eBay.  Although I  buy and sell on eBay a lot, I know nothing about purses.  Selling stuff  like this makes me nervous because of the chance something might be a  fake and the chance of attracting scammers who will claim after the sell  the item was fake.
> 
> According to my wife, this purse was bought by her mother (supposedly) directly from the Kate Spade website somewhere around 2005-2007 (we are foggy on the time frame as its been awhile)
> 
> A  link to the pictures is here: http://s272.photobucket.com/user/daveculp/library/Kate%20Spade%20Purse


Completely and totally counterfeit. The only way you can sell this legally is to remove e fake label. For future reference, if it has that thin, leather bow, 99% of the time, it is a counterfeit. Same goes for that grommet-less metal tag. Also, no ks has a glued-on label on a leather patch on the interior. And outer labels are never crooked, not even slightly, as yours is. Oh, and no ks has cone- shaped feet, like yours.


----------



## dculp

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Completely and totally counterfeit. The only way you can sell this legally is to remove e fake label. For future reference, if it has that thin, leather bow, 99% of the time, it is a counterfeit. Same goes for that grommet-less metal tag. Also, no ks has a glued-on label on a leather patch on the interior. And outer labels are never crooked, not even slightly, as yours is. Oh, and no ks has cone- shaped feet, like yours.



Thanks for the info!  I appreciate it!


----------



## nikki312

Please is this Kate Spade real?

Thanks


https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-rJlmXn5fOio/U9fkpW9EGuI/AAAAAAAAMpQ/OtpZJ268Ngs/s912/IMG_8633.JPG

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...qI/AAAAAAAAMpY/7ChxrBSnhoY/s1152/IMG_8647.JPG

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...PI/AAAAAAAAMpI/kAXELPWcYI0/s1280/IMG_8635.JPG
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-f1MS0lqRQ4M/U9fkmLTAiVI/AAAAAAAAMpA/XrsERjf6qMo/s720/IMG_8640.JPG


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

nikki312 said:


> Please is this Kate Spade real?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-rJlmXn5fOio/U9fkpW9EGuI/AAAAAAAAMpQ/OtpZJ268Ngs/s912/IMG_8633.JPG
> 
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...qI/AAAAAAAAMpY/7ChxrBSnhoY/s1152/IMG_8647.JPG
> 
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...PI/AAAAAAAAMpI/kAXELPWcYI0/s1280/IMG_8635.JPG
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-f1MS0lqRQ4M/U9fkmLTAiVI/AAAAAAAAMpA/XrsERjf6qMo/s720/IMG_8640.JPG


Yes, it is!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

dculp said:


> Thanks for the info!  I appreciate it!


You're welcome. kate spade had a collection called "Abstract Links" in Fall 2001, and yours is a knockoff of that collection. See it here... http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/fall2001abstractlinks


----------



## nikki312

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes, it is!



Great thank you.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Hi. I'm looking at purchasing this bag and wanted to know of it's authentic. These are all the pictures I have to go on. If you need more, I can contact the seller. Thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

dculp said:


> My wife has some purses she she would like to sell on eBay.  Although I  buy and sell on eBay a lot, I know nothing about purses.  Selling stuff  like this makes me nervous because of the chance something might be a  fake and the chance of attracting scammers who will claim after the sell  the item was fake.
> 
> According to my wife, this purse was bought by her mother (supposedly) directly from the Kate Spade website somewhere around 2005-2007 (we are foggy on the time frame as its been awhile)
> 
> A  link to the pictures is here: http://s272.photobucket.com/user/daveculp/library/Kate Spade Purse





dawnsfinallywed said:


> Completely and totally counterfeit. The only way you can sell this legally is to remove e fake label. For future reference, if it has that thin, leather bow, 99% of the time, it is a counterfeit. Same goes for that grommet-less metal tag. Also, no ks has a glued-on label on a leather patch on the interior. And outer labels are never crooked, not even slightly, as yours is. Oh, and no ks has cone- shaped feet, like yours.


To make your bag generic, it's very easy.

The metal plaque on the front will pull right off if you pull. There are prongs (like a staple) holding it on. 

And the label on the inside is just a sticker and will come off. 

There's nothing permanent on that bag that indicates KS so if you remove those two fake markings, the bag will be a generic one.


----------



## justangiep

First post here @ Kate Spade and first Kate Spade purchase.  Now I want to be sure it's authentic.  (GASP!  I know.......I went for the Chevron.)
*Kate Spade SOUTH OF THE BORDER Medium Harmony Tote Bag Purse BLACK CHEVRON*

ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261538092152?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


 			 		 	eBay item number:
261538092152


*THANKS for help.  My man is going to shoot me for this one.  But I had to bite the bullet.
*


----------



## MEGM

Can someone please authenticate these? There are no pictures of the interiors, unfortunately.


http://www.thredup.com/shop/women/Totes/Kate-Spade-New-York/-/2862194


http://www.thredup.com/shop/women/Satchels/Kate-Spade-New-York/-/2865164


----------



## MEGM

What about this one?
http://www.thredup.com/shop/women/Shoulder-Bags/Kate-Spade-New-York/-/2888754


Thanks so much!


----------



## Annise

Hi 

Can you please help me to authenticate this bag on ebay pls ? and would you know which year this bag was out ? many thanks 

Kate spade blue leather handbag 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281398020735


----------



## Annise

Hi 

Can you please help me to authenticate this bag pls ? would you know which year this bag was out ?
many thanks 


http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161378047927


----------



## BeenBurned

Title - Kate Spade Denim Hangbag/Tote (Used 3-4 Times)
Item number: 221502895182
Seller:  nicantalx
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...182?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item339299f44e

Comments: Is this bag authentic? Seller had a fake Coach item.


----------



## Anna07

Please help me authenticate the Kate spade beale street jeralyn small


----------



## Anna07

Here's another pic of kate spade beale street jeralyn small

Please help me authenticate the Kate Spade beale street jeralyn small
Thank you


----------



## Anna07

Front pic of kate the Kate Spade beale street jeralyn small


Please help me authenticate the Kate Spade beale street jeralyn small

Thank you


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

justangiep said:


> First post here @ Kate Spade and first Kate Spade purchase.  Now I want to be sure it's authentic.  (GASP!  I know.......I went for the Chevron.)
> *Kate Spade SOUTH OF THE BORDER Medium Harmony Tote Bag Purse BLACK CHEVRON*
> 
> ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261538092152?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> 
> eBay item number:
> 261538092152
> 
> 
> *THANKS for help.  My man is going to shoot me for this one.  But I had to bite the bullet.
> *


Yes, it's authentic. Did you see anything on the bag that made you think it isn't?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Anna07 said:


> Front pic of kate the Kate Spade beale street jeralyn small
> 
> 
> Please help me authenticate the Kate Spade beale street jeralyn small
> 
> Thank you


Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

BeenBurned said:


> Title - Kate Spade Denim Hangbag/Tote (Used 3-4 Times)
> Item number: 221502895182
> Seller:  nicantalx
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...182?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item339299f44e
> 
> Comments: Is this bag authentic? Seller had a fake Coach item.


Completely and totally counterfeit.   And reported!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> Hi. I'm looking at purchasing this bag and wanted to know of it's authentic. These are all the pictures I have to go on. If you need more, I can contact the seller. Thank you.
> View attachment 2704575
> View attachment 2704577


Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

MEGM said:


> What about this one?
> http://www.thredup.com/shop/women/Shoulder-Bags/Kate-Spade-New-York/-/2888754
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!


From what I could tell from no interior pictures, it is authentic. Did you buy it?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Annise said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you please help me to authenticate this bag on ebay pls ? and would you know which year this bag was out ? many thanks
> 
> Kate spade blue leather handbag
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281398020735


Authentic. Email the seller to ask the name; it's listed on the tag.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Annise said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you please help me to authenticate this bag pls ? would you know which year this bag was out ?
> many thanks
> 
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161378047927


Authentic. Don't know what year, but not old.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

MEGM said:


> Can someone please authenticate these? There are no pictures of the interiors, unfortunately.
> 
> 
> http://www.thredup.com/shop/women/Totes/Kate-Spade-New-York/-/2862194
> 
> 
> http://www.thredup.com/shop/women/Satchels/Kate-Spade-New-York/-/2865164


These look fine, too. Authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> Title - Kate Spade Denim Hangbag/Tote (Used 3-4 Times)
> Item number: 221502895182
> Seller:  nicantalx
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...182?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item339299f44e
> 
> Comments: Is this bag authentic? Seller had a fake Coach item.





dawnsfinallywed said:


> Completely and totally counterfeit.   And reported!


Thank you. I thought it was fake but because it didn't have the pointy feet that most fakes have, I wanted to verify.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

BeenBurned said:


> Thank you. I thought it was fake but because it didn't have the pointy feet that most fakes have, I wanted to verify.


Any time! That same guy has a pair of Michael Kors snow boots that I would bet five dollars is counterfeit!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic.




Thank you!


----------



## Zhuzhzhalka

Dear forumers,

Could you, please, help me to identify this model of a bag http://www.kapricci.ru/photo/fb41315e-ea2e-11e3-9e85-2c59e542b244.jpg  I've read the one in the link is based on the Kate Spade model, but I haven't been able to find the exact name of it. As for the design, was it Kate Spade who actually started manufacturing these?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Zhuzhzhalka said:


> Dear forumers,
> 
> Could you, please, help me to identify this model of a bag http://www.kapricci.ru/photo/fb41315e-ea2e-11e3-9e85-2c59e542b244.jpg  I've read the one in the link is based on the Kate Spade model, but I haven't been able to find the exact name of it. As for the design, was it Kate Spade who actually started manufacturing these?


So, are you looking for the name of this exact bag, or of a kate spade purse that looks similar to this one?


----------



## MEGM

dawnsfinallywed said:


> These look fine, too. Authentic.


Thanks a lot, dawnsfinallywed. I ended up dumping the beige bag last night since I couldn't see the 'stains' they mentioned. I think I will get the printed canvas bag, though, so I really appreciate you helping me out.


----------



## Anna07

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic.


Thank you for the reply. But how would you know that it's 100% authentic?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Anna07 said:


> Thank you for the reply. But how would you know that it's 100% authentic?


Are you doubting me?


----------



## Princessdar23

Could someone please tell me if this is authentic!  This is my first time on here and I've seen this purse listed with both tan stripes as well as blue stripes (lining) and also I've noticed some of this style listed has a simple spade inside and others have a leather patch or a creed not sure what its called for kate spade.  Tia 

http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used...050?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce53e6bca


----------



## Princessdar23

http://http//www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Kate-Spade-New-York-Cobble-Hill-Leslie-Palamino-Taupe-Beige-Satchel-Handbag-/261544111050?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce53e6bca


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Princessdar23 said:


> Could someone please tell me if this is authentic!  This is my first time on here and I've seen this purse listed with both tan stripes as well as blue stripes (lining) and also I've noticed some of this style listed has a simple spade inside and others have a leather patch or a creed not sure what its called for kate spade.  Tia
> 
> http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used...050?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce53e6bca


Your link doesn't work!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Princessdar23 said:


> http://http//www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Kate-Spade-New-York-Cobble-Hill-Leslie-Palamino-Taupe-Beige-Satchel-Handbag-/261544111050?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce53e6bca


This link works! It's authentic.


----------



## Zhuzhzhalka

dawnsfinallywed said:


> So, are you looking for the name of this exact bag, or of a kate spade purse that looks similar to this one?


I'm looking for the original Kate Spade bag of this particular design. I've come across it only once, but completely lost the source and I don't remember the name of the design to find it.


----------



## Anna07

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Are you doubting me?


I'm not doubting you but someone insisted that it's fake. 
Thank you


----------



## Princessdar23

Thank you so much for the help!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Anna07 said:


> I'm not doubting you but someone insisted that it's fake.
> Thank you


"Someone" is clueless. My best friend just bought that exact same bag; it is a kate spade outlet design. Also, I am ks expert and professional authenticator. That bag is genuine.


----------



## MEGM

http://www.thredup.com/shop/women/Shoulder-Bags/Kate-Spade-New-York/-/2899754


Can someone please look this one over for me? 
Will someone also comment on whether this leather is relatively sturdy? Thank you!


----------



## Annise

Hi 

Can you please help me to authenticate this bag ? 
thank you so much 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=231287117802


----------



## l2ebecca

Could someone please authenticate this bag?

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=121398338031&alt=web

Thanks


----------



## justangiep

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes, it's authentic. Did you see anything on the bag that made you think it isn't?



thanks so very much @dawnsfinallywed!

being it was my first Kate Spade purchase, I just wanted to be sure that I didn't purchase a fake after all.  I had NO idea how to tell.

I LOVE it and I'm slowly becoming addicted to Kate Spade.


----------



## Annise

Hi 

Can you please help me to authenticate this kate spade bag ? 
thank heaps 



http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221506488951

*LIMITED*NEW KATE SPADE NEW YORK CEDAR STREET SAFFIANO LEATHER HANDBAG BLUE


----------



## lemonhead130

Can someone authenticate this bag? Cute, but suspiciously inexpensive....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...653?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a94d53425


----------



## Babyporta

PLEASE TELL ME IF THIS IS AUTHENTIC!! Just purchased but can return!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Hi,
I'm not sure if someone can authenticate a key chain for me lol, but here it is:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181484139842&ssPageName=ADME:L:COSI:US:1123

It was only $10!


----------



## cc111

Hi, I recently bought this item. I'm wondering if I can get this authenticated please. Thank you.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-KATE-SPADE-New-York-Leather-Darla-Bow-Terrace-Key-Ring-Wallet-/151350131696?pt=Wallet&hash=item233d2bbbf0&nma=true&si=vcZEr9t8o8Obl8Vs1ekO7lBNI6s%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Babyporta

Please tell me if this is authentic or not!!


----------



## Qalesya

Hello, I'm new here.  I just bough a Kate Spade Bow Terrace Small Fulton online.  Could someone please authenticate this bag.... Please...please.....


----------



## Annise

Hi 

http://www.katespadesaleoutlet.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=220 

are the bag sell on this site is authentic ? Thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

Annise said:


> Hi
> 
> http://www.katespadesaleoutlet.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=220
> 
> are the bag sell on this site is authentic ? Thanks


No, it's a site out of the fake capital of the world, GUANGDONG, China

http://www.whois.com/whois/katespadesaleoutlet.com

ETA: And in fact, if you go to their payment page, they take payments to their account at Bank of China.


----------



## ukixsicle

i saw two listings for the same wallet on ebay. can someone please see if each are authentic? 

1) http://www.ebay.com/itm/271566956190?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

2) http://www.ebay.com/itm/291212026139?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

thank you!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

MEGM said:


> http://www.thredup.com/shop/women/Shoulder-Bags/Kate-Spade-New-York/-/2899754
> 
> 
> Can someone please look this one over for me?
> Will someone also comment on whether this leather is relatively sturdy? Thank you!


It's authentic. 
And I have 10-year-old leather kate spades that are still in gorgeous condition!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Annise said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you please help me to authenticate this bag ?
> thank you so much
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=231287117802


Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

lemonhead130 said:


> Can someone authenticate this bag? Cute, but suspiciously inexpensive....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...653?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a94d53425


Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Qalesya said:


> Hello, I'm new here.  I just bough a Kate Spade Bow Terrace Small Fulton online.  Could someone please authenticate this bag.... Please...please.....


Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Pinkalicious said:


> Hi,
> I'm not sure if someone can authenticate a key chain for me lol, but here it is:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181484139842&ssPageName=ADME:L:COSI:US:1123
> 
> It was only $10!


Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

cc111 said:


> Hi, I recently bought this item. I'm wondering if I can get this authenticated please. Thank you.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-KATE-SPADE-New-York-Leather-Darla-Bow-Terrace-Key-Ring-Wallet-/151350131696?pt=Wallet&hash=item233d2bbbf0&nma=true&si=vcZEr9t8o8Obl8Vs1ekO7lBNI6s%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

ukixsicle said:


> i saw two listings for the same wallet on ebay. can someone please see if each are authentic?
> 
> 1) http://www.ebay.com/itm/271566956190?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 2) http://www.ebay.com/itm/291212026139?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> thank you!


Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Babyporta said:


> Please tell me if this is authentic or not!!


I'm sorry if I don't respond to your request for authentications quickly enough. However, I will not respond to demands made twice in one day or in all caps. Please don't yell. Thank you.


----------



## cc111

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic.


Thank you very much.


----------



## MEGM

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It's authentic.
> And I have 10-year-old leather kate spades that are still in gorgeous condition!


Thanks a lot, Dawnsfinallywed! I wasn't sure if this one's made of an extremely soft leather. It's good to hear that your bags are holding up. I am curious if you think the older Kate Spade bags are of better quality than the new offerings.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

MEGM said:


> Thanks a lot, Dawnsfinallywed! I wasn't sure if this one's made of an extremely soft leather. It's good to hear that your bags are holding up. I am curious if you think the older Kate Spade bags are of better quality than the new offerings.


I do believe so. After kate spade sold to Liz Claiborne in 2006, the quality just isn't the same. I still LOVE my kate spade, but when she was in charge, I think they were better made. Back then, all leathers by ks were made in Italy, not China...


----------



## Lurvebags

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I do believe so. After kate spade sold to Liz Claiborne in 2006, the quality just isn't the same. I still LOVE my kate spade, but when she was in charge, I think they were better made. Back then, all leathers by ks were made in Italy, not China...




Damn! I only got into Kate Spade about 3/4 years ago. I would have loved to buy her bags prior to 2006. 

Has the style changed a lot since then too?


----------



## Babyporta

Sorry if it sounded like I was yelling. I am just very eager to know if it is authentic or not! I have never used this forum before so I do not know how this works and I did not see it post the first time so I tried again.


----------



## ukixsicle

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic.



Thank you! I was skeptical since one was so much cheaper than the other.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Lurvebags said:


> Damn! I only got into Kate Spade about 3/4 years ago. I would have loved to buy her bags prior to 2006.
> 
> Has the style changed a lot since then too?


Yes. Her first bag was the Sam... very boxy nylon... Now there are so many different styles and collections!


----------



## Annise

Hi 

Can you please check if the bag is authentic ? thank you 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321487759286

*LIMITED*NEW KATE SPADE NEW YORK CEDAR STREET SAFFIANO LEATHER HANDBAG BLUE


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Annise said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you please check if the bag is authentic ? thank you
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321487759286
> 
> *LIMITED*NEW KATE SPADE NEW YORK CEDAR STREET SAFFIANO LEATHER HANDBAG BLUE


I see no reason to believe it's not real, but there are no pics of the interior or the inside labels...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Babyporta said:


> Sorry if it sounded like I was yelling. I am just very eager to know if it is authentic or not! I have never used this forum before so I do not know how this works and I did not see it post the first time so I tried again.


Your bag is authentic.


----------



## HusbandNeedHelp

Is this wallet authentic?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IUXE4JM...TF8&colid=1DJ48ZN995MXT&coliid=I224FADT9TT1HG


----------



## Lurvebags

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I see no reason to believe it's not real, but there are no pics of the interior or the inside labels...







Annise said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you please check if the bag is authentic ? thank you
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321487759286
> 
> *LIMITED*NEW KATE SPADE NEW YORK CEDAR STREET SAFFIANO LEATHER HANDBAG BLUE




Is the packaging a telltale sign of a possible fake too? I bought this bag (2 from Nordstrom and one from the actual Kate Spade site) in three colours.  The straps etc were all wrapped with a white thin foamy material not plastic as per the picture....


----------



## AlwaysRain

Hi 
Can you please help me to authenticate this bag ? 
thank you so much 

https://www.enjoei.com.br/kate-poderosa/p/1255428


----------



## Qalesya

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic.


 

Thanks a lot.  Now I can really enjoy my first Kate Spade....


----------



## fighttobreathe

I have a pretty good idea that this purse is fake.
I bought it at Nordstrom Rack two days ago and am going to return it asap.
Not that I don't like it, but just out of sheer principle.

There is no country of origin tag that I can find. The only mention is on the cream fabric tag. On the back it says "made in china"

Could someone let me know...

https://plus.google.com/photos/1061...s/6046343849975041537?authkey=CP7_q5Sb3evTrAE

Thank you so much.
I feel really stupid.


----------



## Princessdar23

Could someone tell me why some kate spade purses have a creed and some have just a spade?  Is this authentic?  I already asked but someone brought up a creed...


----------



## Lurvebags

fighttobreathe said:


> I have a pretty good idea that this purse is fake.
> I bought it at Nordstrom Rack two days ago and am going to return it asap.
> Not that I don't like it, but just out of sheer principle.
> 
> There is no country of origin tag that I can find. The only mention is on the cream fabric tag. On the back it says "made in china"
> 
> Could someone let me know...
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/1061...s/6046343849975041537?authkey=CP7_q5Sb3evTrAE
> 
> Thank you so much.
> I feel really stupid.




Surely Nordstrom wouldn't sell fakes?


----------



## Princessdar23

I'm thinking the creed must be a leather patch inside the kate spade bags.  Why do some bags have those and others have a spade inside?  Thank you for all the help on here!!  It's appreciated!


----------



## BeenBurned

fighttobreathe said:


> I have a pretty good idea that this purse is fake.
> I bought it at Nordstrom Rack two days ago and am going to return it asap.
> Not that I don't like it, but just out of sheer principle.
> 
> There is no country of origin tag that I can find. The only mention is on the cream fabric tag. On the back it says "made in china"
> 
> Could someone let me know...
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/1061...s/6046343849975041537?authkey=CP7_q5Sb3evTrAE
> 
> Thank you so much.
> I feel really stupid.






Lurvebags said:


> Surely Nordstrom wouldn't sell fakes?



They don't sell fakes. There's NOTHING wrong with that bag! I don't know why you think it's fake. The Rack has been getting a ton of KS, Coach, Dooney and other more expensive brands. 

You say there's no country of origin tag. There certainly is!! It says "made in china."


----------



## Lurvebags

BeenBurned said:


> They don't sell fakes. There's NOTHING wrong with that bag! I don't know why you think it's fake. The Rack has been getting a ton of KS, Coach, Dooney and other more expensive brands.
> 
> You say there's no country of origin tag. There certainly is!! It says "made in china."




I was thinking that too. No way Nordstrom would sell fakes

Bag looks fine to me too &#128522;


----------



## fighttobreathe

I looked at all the sites that show the different country of origin tags for Kate Spade bags, and they are all separate tags, not on a type of care tag...
Like this:
http://www.ebay.com/gds/How-to-Spot-a-Fake-Kate-Spade-Bag-PART-1-/10000000009445033/g.html

I also cannot find any like it online anywhere.
But if it's real, then yay!


----------



## Cimarron

Is this bag authentic? What's the style name? It's kind of like the  Tarrytown Logan, a barrel bag, but it has the full plaque on the front, not the silver  logo. The liner is polka dotted. The serial number inside is PXRU0095 Q064.


----------



## Princessdar23

I just wanted to thank those who authenticated my kate spade leslie palamino bag.  I took it by the kate spade store yesterday and it is completely authentic!  Thank you again for the help!!


----------



## Lexic4

Thank you everyone who helped authenticate my bag!  Finally figured out it's the Cathy bag from the Southport Avenue collection!


----------



## Rarity

Hi, 

Could I get this authenticated please? Not sure I'm going to keep it since I'm not happy with how the leather "ripples" in the front. Not sure why it does that. 

If you need more pics, just let me know. 

Thanks!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

HusbandNeedHelp said:


> Is this wallet authentic?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IUXE4JM...TF8&colid=1DJ48ZN995MXT&coliid=I224FADT9TT1HG


Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Lurvebags said:


> Is the packaging a telltale sign of a possible fake too? I bought this bag (2 from Nordstrom and one from the actual Kate Spade site) in three colours.  The straps etc were all wrapped with a white thin foamy material not plastic as per the picture....


If you actually purchased them from those 2 places, they are real.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

fighttobreathe said:


> I have a pretty good idea that this purse is fake.
> I bought it at Nordstrom Rack two days ago and am going to return it asap.
> Not that I don't like it, but just out of sheer principle.
> 
> There is no country of origin tag that I can find. The only mention is on the cream fabric tag. On the back it says "made in china"
> 
> Could someone let me know...
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/1061...s/6046343849975041537?authkey=CP7_q5Sb3evTrAE
> 
> Thank you so much.
> I feel really stupid.


Pretty sure it is authentic. The ks outlet purses have that made in China label.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Princessdar23 said:


> Could someone tell me why some kate spade purses have a creed and some have just a spade?  Is this authentic?  I already asked but someone brought up a creed...


Her labeling has changed many times over the years. It's authentic.


----------



## Lurvebags

dawnsfinallywed said:


> If you actually purchased them from those 2 places, they are real.




Yeah, sorry what I meant was the three I purchased are definitely authentic and were wrapped differently to the one posted here. So I was comparing my three and it's packaging to this one


----------



## HusbandNeedHelp

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic.


Thank you for your help.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Rarity said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could I get this authenticated please? Not sure I'm going to keep it since I'm not happy with how the leather "ripples" in the front. Not sure why it does that.
> 
> If you need more pics, just let me know.
> 
> Thanks!


Authentic.


----------



## danic9

I bought a Cedar Street Maise in Black from Costco's website, and the inside tag says "Made in Vietnam". My friend who has a Cedar Street Maise bought hers off the KS website, and it has a "Made in Italy" tag. I'm a little worried that mine might not be authentic, or if it is, it's a lesser quality bag made specially for wholesale. Does anyone else have a "Made in Vietnam" Cedar Street Maise or has bought one from Costco? Any thoughts on authenticity?

Here's the link: http://m.costco.com/Kate-Spade-Black-Cedar-Street-Maise-Satchel-.product.100122251.html


----------



## Lurvebags

danic9 said:


> I bought a Cedar Street Maise in Black from Costco's website, and the inside tag says "Made in Vietnam". My friend who has a Cedar Street Maise bought hers off the KS website, and it has a "Made in Italy" tag. I'm a little worried that mine might not be authentic, or if it is, it's a lesser quality bag made specially for wholesale. Does anyone else have a "Made in Vietnam" Cedar Street Maise or has bought one from Costco? Any thoughts on authenticity?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link: http://m.costco.com/Kate-Spade-Black-Cedar-Street-Maise-Satchel-.product.100122251.html




I'll check mine when I get home today. I've never seen KS bags made in Italy


----------



## Lurvebags

danic9 said:


> I bought a Cedar Street Maise in Black from Costco's website, and the inside tag says "Made in Vietnam". My friend who has a Cedar Street Maise bought hers off the KS website, and it has a "Made in Italy" tag. I'm a little worried that mine might not be authentic, or if it is, it's a lesser quality bag made specially for wholesale. Does anyone else have a "Made in Vietnam" Cedar Street Maise or has bought one from Costco? Any thoughts on authenticity?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link: http://m.costco.com/Kate-Spade-Black-Cedar-Street-Maise-Satchel-.product.100122251.html




All three of mine are 'made in Vietnam'. They were purchased from Nordstrom and Kate Spade website....hope that helps &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## danic9

Lurvebags said:


> All three of mine are 'made in Vietnam'. They were purchased from Nordstrom and Kate Spade website....hope that helps &#9786;&#65039;



Thanks a bunch! I'm relieved to know that it's normal.


----------



## Rarity

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic.


Thank you!!


----------



## hushpuppy

Hi, guys! I thrifted this purse today and would love to know if it is authentic or if it belongs in the Hall of Shame. I've seen quite a few fake Kates at this store before but this one looked very different from the others.  The inner tag is unremarkable and says "Made in China." Thanks for your time!

Somehow I managed to take a pic of the back instead of the front: 






Logo on front: 






Lining:


----------



## Cimarron

Cimarron said:


> Is this bag authentic? What's the style name? It's kind of like the  Tarrytown Logan, a barrel bag, but it has the full plaque on the front, not the silver  logo. The liner is polka dotted. The serial number inside is PXRU0095 Q064.


Am I allowed to bump my own post? Still wondering on whether this is authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

hushpuppy said:


> Hi, guys! I thrifted this purse today and would love to know if it is authentic or if it belongs in the Hall of Shame. I've seen quite a few fake Kates at this store before but this one looked very different from the others.  The inner tag is unremarkable and says "Made in China." Thanks for your time!
> 
> Somehow I managed to take a pic of the back instead of the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logo on front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lining:


Complete and total counterfeit. Remove the fake label, and you can sell it legally.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Cimarron said:


> Is this bag authentic? What's the style name? It's kind of like the  Tarrytown Logan, a barrel bag, but it has the full plaque on the front, not the silver  logo. The liner is polka dotted. The serial number inside is PXRU0095 Q064.


Please post pics of interior label.


----------



## MEGM

Hi! Does this look authentic? Does anyone know the name or when it was sold? Thanks so much.


https://poshmark.com/listing/KATE-SPADE-floral-handbag-53e42bcae6ce286f6300c7f5


----------



## hushpuppy

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Complete and total counterfeit. Remove the fake label, and you can sell it legally.



Thank you! The more I looked at it, the more that's what I was thinking, too. I wouldn't even think of selling it. Lesson learned. At least it's one fake off the market.


----------



## Cimarron

dawnsfinallywed said:


> please post pics of interior label.



Here's the photos


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Cimarron said:


> Here's the photos
> 
> View attachment 2722275
> 
> 
> View attachment 2722276
> 
> 
> View attachment 2722277
> 
> 
> View attachment 2722278
> 
> 
> View attachment 2722279


Totally authentic, but unsure of year or collection from which it came!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

hushpuppy said:


> Thank you! The more I looked at it, the more that's what I was thinking, too. I wouldn't even think of selling it. Lesson learned. At least it's one fake off the market.



Awesome!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

MEGM said:


> Hi! Does this look authentic? Does anyone know the name or when it was sold? Thanks so much.
> 
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/KATE-SPADE-floral-handbag-53e42bcae6ce286f6300c7f5


Authentic, but unsure of year or name!


----------



## MEGM

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic, but unsure of year or name!


Ok, thanks a bunch.


----------



## Cimarron

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Totally authentic, but unsure of year or collection from which it came!


Yay! Thanks so much


----------



## MEGM

Bought on Thredup.
http://www.thredup.com/shop/women/Wallets/Kate-Spade-New-York/-/2863053

http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/Meggiemoo84/library/?view=recent

Thank you!


----------



## kirilith

Hi all! I was looking around for ways to authenticate a bag I purchased on the super cheap - it was cute either way so I wouldn't be heartbroken if it's not. Based on what I've read it seems like it might be from the Spring 2000 Seersingle collection though I'm new to this so I couldn't tell you what the name of the style is yet. The seller didn't seem to know anything about it except for the fact it was an older style, and there just aren't many pictures I can find of ones similar. If it's authentic, it's my first Kate Spade bag (though I fell in love with her stuff because I've now had 2 sets of Kate Spade frames as glasses).

Do you lovely ladies mind helping me out? Here are some pictures:

Photo 1

There are no tags inside - not even a country of origin one that I can find, but it does have red/white ticking stripe:
Photo 2

There are metal feet on the bottom:
Photo 3

And the strap is black leather with white top-stitching:
Photo 4

Thanks so much


----------



## jennaj

Please help me authenticate this Kate Spade bag! 
I bought this on eBay and it just arrived today. It came in a a plastic wrapped package with a Kate Spade  barcode on it but had the bag had a weird (almost cheap smell). I  really don't want to believe that it's cheap but my gut is telling me  otherwise. (Don't mind the tissue paper still on the straps)

Here is the listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121358438351...84.m1497.l2649

Please help!


----------



## all7s

jennaj said:


> Please help me authenticate this Kate Spade bag!
> I bought this on eBay and it just arrived today. It came in a a plastic wrapped package with a Kate Spade  barcode on it but had the bag had a weird (almost cheap smell). I  really don't want to believe that it's cheap but my gut is telling me  otherwise. (Don't mind the tissue paper still on the straps)
> 
> Here is the listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121358438351...84.m1497.l2649
> 
> Please help!


I'm not an authenticator, but I bought several Camellia Street items from the Kate Spade Surprise Sale last week. I agree there is a chemical smell to them. But the items I have had sitting out of their plastic dont smell nearly as strong as the ones still in their packages. They are PVC so I am not that surprised there is an odd smell. The website also said they were made for the outlet.

I have a Fancy That Lacey (also PVC) that I bought months ago that has no smell now so I am not too worried about the smell clearing up.

I think your tote is utterly adorable! I have been in search for a lightweight KS tote and this is a definite possibility. All your pics look like what I would expect out of a KS bag so I hope the smell clears out quick and you have lots of fun with it!


----------



## viloveshandbags

Can someone authenticate these 2?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221512020960 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/380969236133 

Thanks!


----------



## jennaj

all7s - So you think it could be real despite the smell?

Also do your Camellia Street items have the YKK on the zippers? Mine doesn't but I spoke to someone else who said her Sophie bag goes have it on hers so maybe it just wasn't put on these bags?


----------



## Lurvebags

all7s said:


> I'm not an authenticator, but I bought several Camellia Street items from the Kate Spade Surprise Sale last week. I agree there is a chemical smell to them. But the items I have had sitting out of their plastic dont smell nearly as strong as the ones still in their packages. They are PVC so I am not that surprised there is an odd smell. The website also said they were made for the outlet.
> 
> I have a Fancy That Lacey (also PVC) that I bought months ago that has no smell now so I am not too worried about the smell clearing up.
> 
> I think your tote is utterly adorable! I have been in search for a lightweight KS tote and this is a definite possibility. All your pics look like what I would expect out of a KS bag so I hope the smell clears out quick and you have lots of fun with it!







jennaj said:


> all7s - So you think it could be real despite the smell?
> 
> 
> 
> Also do your Camellia Street items have the YKK on the zippers? Mine doesn't but I spoke to someone else who said her Sophie bag goes have it on hers so maybe it just wasn't put on these bags?




Looks like Kate Spade has a lot of bags that have a chemical smell. I bought the Aubree, 100% leather and it smells really bad. I've had it a week and it still smells of chemicals


----------



## jennaj

Lurvebags said:


> Looks like Kate Spade has a lot of bags that have a chemical smell. I bought the Aubree, 100% leather and it smells really bad. I've had it a week and it still smells of chemicals



I really love the bag so I don't want to return it but the smell is awful and the seller would want me to pay a 25% restocking fee so it's not even really worth it to return it but they sent me a picture of the gift receipt so maybe it really is legit! 

I've been looking up different methods- a lot of people say airing it out, baking soda, dryer sheets, stick a cotton ball in it soaked in perfume, etc. or just give it time. 

I'm going to e-mail KS customer service and see if they have any suggestions too!


----------



## MEGM

jennaj said:


> I really love the bag so I don't want to return it but the smell is awful and the seller would want me to pay a 25% restocking fee so it's not even really worth it to return it but they sent me a picture of the gift receipt so maybe it really is legit!
> 
> I've been looking up different methods- a lot of people say airing it out, baking soda, dryer sheets, stick a cotton ball in it soaked in perfume, etc. or just give it time.
> 
> I'm going to e-mail KS customer service and see if they have any suggestions too!


You can also use coffee to take smell out of something. You just have to get creative about how to seal the bag with the coffee.


----------



## all7s

jennaj said:


> all7s - So you think it could be real despite the smell?
> 
> Also do your Camellia Street items have the YKK on the zippers? Mine doesn't but I spoke to someone else who said her Sophie bag goes have it on hers so maybe it just wasn't put on these bags?


Yeah, I dont see anything that looks off. But I definitely understand the anxiety with buying off ebay. 

The smell is disappointing since it is overwhelming and makes a horrible first impression. Was the tote still in the plastic wrap? That definitely holds smells in. I only got some small makeup bags and wristlet so your larger tote may take a little longer to air out. I just left the items in open and unzipped so the air could circulate.

My Kate Spade items are from the last 3 years. All of them, including the Camilla Street, have the long leather (or vinyl) zipper pulls of the same material of the bag and the leather is held together with spade rivet. So just like your photo. (The only one that is different is a Cherry Lane which has a solid metal pull.) I can't say I have seen a KS with a YKK zipper pull.


----------



## Lurvebags

jennaj said:


> I really love the bag so I don't want to return it but the smell is awful and the seller would want me to pay a 25% restocking fee so it's not even really worth it to return it but they sent me a picture of the gift receipt so maybe it really is legit!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking up different methods- a lot of people say airing it out, baking soda, dryer sheets, stick a cotton ball in it soaked in perfume, etc. or just give it time.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to e-mail KS customer service and see if they have any suggestions too!




At least your seller replied. Mine didn't bother responding. 

I gave it a dry bath in baking soda then wiped it down with a damp cloth. No success! 

Rubbing perfume on it will just mask the smell so I'm hesitant to do that. 

Please keep me posted with what KS customer care say &#128522;


----------



## Lurvebags

jennaj said:


> all7s - So you think it could be real despite the smell?
> 
> 
> 
> Also do your Camellia Street items have the YKK on the zippers? Mine doesn't but I spoke to someone else who said her Sophie bag goes have it on hers so maybe it just wasn't put on these bags?




I can see why you're concerned about the zip, I read a forum on authenticating KS and one of the main points was the YKK zipper. 

I'm really turning off KS bags and their smell issue.


----------



## jennaj

Still no reply from KS customer service but I emailed them recently about a phone case's warranty and it took a few days for them to get back. I'll definitely post what they reply! 

A friend of mine wants to go up to the KS outlet tomorrow too so I'm going to ask there too what they suggest that I do since it's an "outlet bag" - not sure if I should bring the bag with me or not? I would die if they told me if it was a fake- how embarrassing! 

all7s- It did come sealed in plastic and it was very very tightly sealed. I had it sitting in the window all day and will be going home in about an hour so I'm interested to see if it made any difference- fingers crossed!


----------



## jennaj

Lurvebags said:


> I can see why you're concerned about the zip, I read a forum on authenticating KS and one of the main points was the YKK zipper.
> 
> I'm really turning off KS bags and their smell issue.



That's why I was concerned about the zipper too because I read that that was a main component of an authentici Kate Spade bag but I messaged a girl who was selling the same exact bag on Poshmark and she said hers didn't have the YKK either?? Very weird! Maybe they didn't bother to put them on this bag because it's an outlet bag?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

viloveshandbags said:


> Can someone authenticate these 2?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221512020960
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/380969236133
> 
> Thanks!


They're both authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

jennaj said:


> Please help me authenticate this Kate Spade bag!
> I bought this on eBay and it just arrived today. It came in a a plastic wrapped package with a Kate Spade  barcode on it but had the bag had a weird (almost cheap smell). I  really don't want to believe that it's cheap but my gut is telling me  otherwise. (Don't mind the tissue paper still on the straps)
> 
> Here is the listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121358438351...84.m1497.l2649
> 
> Please help!


Completely and totally authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

kirilith said:


> Hi all! I was looking around for ways to authenticate a bag I purchased on the super cheap - it was cute either way so I wouldn't be heartbroken if it's not. Based on what I've read it seems like it might be from the Spring 2000 Seersingle collection though I'm new to this so I couldn't tell you what the name of the style is yet. The seller didn't seem to know anything about it except for the fact it was an older style, and there just aren't many pictures I can find of ones similar. If it's authentic, it's my first Kate Spade bag (though I fell in love with her stuff because I've now had 2 sets of Kate Spade frames as glasses).
> 
> Do you lovely ladies mind helping me out? Here are some pictures:
> 
> Photo 1
> 
> There are no tags inside - not even a country of origin one that I can find, but it does have red/white ticking stripe:
> Photo 2
> 
> There are metal feet on the bottom:
> Photo 3
> 
> And the strap is black leather with white top-stitching:
> Photo 4
> 
> Thanks so much


Yes, this is authentic "seersingle" from Summer 2000.


----------



## Rarity

Hi, 

Could someone please authenticate this for me? I purchased it online so want to be careful. 

Thanks!


----------



## Rarity

MEGM said:


> Bought on Thredup.
> http://www.thredup.com/shop/women/Wallets/Kate-Spade-New-York/-/2863053
> 
> http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/Meggiemoo84/library/?view=recent
> 
> Thank you!



Off topic but do you use ****** when you shop at ThredUp? You get 7.5% back on each purchase. They give cash back on *lots* of stores and this is one of the highest percentages. Individually, it's not much but it can add up over time.


----------



## MEGM

Rarity said:


> Off topic but do you use ****** when you shop at ThredUp? You get 7.5% back on each purchase. They give cash back on *lots* of stores and this is one of the highest percentages. Individually, it's not much but it can add up over time.


Hi! No, I don't go through anything. I cannot see the name of the site you are mentioning, but I think I can figure it out with a quick search. Thanks so much.


----------



## Rarity

Rarity said:


> Off topic but do you use ****** when you shop at ThredUp? You get 7.5% back on each purchase. They give cash back on *lots* of stores and this is one of the highest percentages. Individually, it's not much but it can add up over time.


Oops! Guess that's a no no. :shame:


----------



## BeenBurned

jennaj said:


> Please help me authenticate this Kate Spade bag!
> I bought this on eBay and it just arrived today. It came in a a plastic wrapped package with a Kate Spade  barcode on it but had the bag had a weird (almost cheap smell). I  really don't want to believe that it's cheap but my gut is telling me  otherwise. (Don't mind the tissue paper still on the straps)
> 
> Here is the listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121358438351...84.m1497.l2649
> 
> Please help!


The bag is authentic and the complaint about the smell seems to be becoming more common across multiple brands. (I'm sorry but I don't have any suggestions other than airing it out but there are discussions throughout TPF about removing odors.)

In fact, there's a current discussion on the ebay forum about a similar chemical smell. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/refund-for-a-toxic-smelling-bag-877884.html


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Rarity said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone please authenticate this for me? I purchased it online so want to be careful.
> 
> Thanks!


Authentic.


----------



## Rarity

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Hi. I was wondering if someone could tell me if this is authentic? Thank you.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> Hi. I was wondering if someone could tell me if this is authentic? Thank you.
> View attachment 2728530
> View attachment 2728531
> View attachment 2728532
> View attachment 2728533


Yes, it is authentic!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes, it is authentic!




Thank you!


----------



## colk

Kindly authenticate this for me, thanks!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Kat...e-Convertible-Satchel-New-Bag-Purse/170239693

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Kat...slie-in-Storm-Gray-New-without-Tags/148265413


----------



## MEGM

Hi, would someone please check out this wallet for me? 


http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/Meggiemoo84/library/?sort=3&page=1


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

colk said:


> Kindly authenticate this for me, thanks!
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Kat...e-Convertible-Satchel-New-Bag-Purse/170239693
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Kat...slie-in-Storm-Gray-New-without-Tags/148265413


Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

MEGM said:


> Hi, would someone please check out this wallet for me?
> 
> 
> http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/Meggiemoo84/library/?sort=3&page=1


Looks fine. Authentic!


----------



## xlookxitsjennie

Can someone check these wallets out?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-spade-...8-/261573457002?pt=Wallet&hash=item3ce6fe346a

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Blush-P...T-/191295657874?pt=Wallet&hash=item2c8a1c1792

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...W-/321495207026?pt=Wallet&hash=item4ada9b8c72

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Kate-Sp...K-/221523305477?pt=Wallet&hash=item3393d16405

THANK YOU(:


----------



## leeloodomo

Purchased this Charles Street Audrey from a reseller, but I can't make up my mind about whether it's real or not. Would appreciate help in authenticating this bag! Thank you! It smells like real leather, has all the spade marks in the pull tabs & studs but ...

- The handles have an awful sheen from glue or something. The picture turns out reddish but it's more of a dark brown, not noticeable unless you look closely. The seller mentioned that it is a factory reject/defect and got it from an outlet. I don't mind it and could touch it up with edge kote by myself if need be but do they sell such rejects like this at the outlets?!





- The handles are not stitched well and have a gap where it meets the bag, you can see the back side of the leather and it is pure white color. Sign of a fake?





- The bottom bow




- Inner label, this CA55710 is not for this bag









Other details


----------



## colk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!



Thanks alot!!


----------



## colk

Hi ladies, please authenticate this for me.  Thanks alot!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Kat...ie-Crossbody-Satchel-Orange-Sherbet/196797005


----------



## sawlover

Hello. Can you please authenticate this kate spade?

I think the name is pia

The serial tag was in the left hand corner of the inner pocket and is the made in china tag supposed to be like that? what year did this bag come out?
i saw this  bag in a thrift store, im not buying it off an auction. here are the pics. the bag i found looks just like this....


----------



## purselover129

Hi, I'm wondering if anyone can help me authenticate this Kate Spade bag please??!! I'm slightly worried because I'm not sure about the font on the outer tag. Also, there's no spade logo.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

sawlover said:


> Hello. Can you please authenticate this kate spade?
> 
> I think the name is pia
> 
> The serial tag was in the left hand corner of the inner pocket and is the made in china tag supposed to be like that? what year did this bag come out?
> i saw this  bag in a thrift store, im not buying it off an auction. here are the pics. the bag i found looks just like this....


An authentic Pia.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

purselover129 said:


> Hi, I'm wondering if anyone can help me authenticate this Kate Spade bag please??!! I'm slightly worried because I'm not sure about the font on the outer tag. Also, there's no spade logo.
> 
> View attachment 2738300
> 
> 
> View attachment 2738301
> 
> 
> View attachment 2738302


Authentic. The little spade on the logo is a fairly new thing.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

colk said:


> Hi ladies, please authenticate this for me.  Thanks alot!
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Kat...ie-Crossbody-Satchel-Orange-Sherbet/196797005


Looks fine. Authentic.


----------



## purselover129

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic. The little spade on the logo is a fairly new thing.


Thanks!! What do you think about the font though? I'm wondering if it looks a bit thin and spaced out (compared to the current font)? I read that Kate Spade changed the font only in recent years, but I have no experience with the old font...


----------



## colk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Looks fine. Authentic.



Thanks alot!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

purselover129 said:


> Thanks!! What do you think about the font though? I'm wondering if it looks a bit thin and spaced out (compared to the current font)? I read that Kate Spade changed the font only in recent years, but I have no experience with the old font...


It's fine. I have a bag with the exact same label.


----------



## Fob addict

Hello authenticators,

Can I please bother you to authenticate these bags

Item name: NWT kate spade Black Gold Coast Small Georgina Quilted Leather
Item number: 251632154852
Seller:  lan_1969
Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/251632154852

Item name: Kate Spade Head in the Sand Melinda Bone Color
Item number: 331183421991
Seller: serena11011221
Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/331183421991

I hope there's enough info. I'm a newbie especially to Kate Spade.
I just won one of the bags but these sellers give me some doubts, so please help. 
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## beachfront35

can you please tell me if this an authentic kate spade . thanks in advance


----------



## BeenBurned

beachfront35 said:


> can you please tell me if this an authentic kate spade . thanks in advance



fake.

My guess is that the front KS label is just a sticker and will peel off, making it a generic bag.


----------



## beachfront35

BeenBurned said:


> fake.
> 
> My guess is that the front KS label is just a sticker and will peel off, making it a generic bag.


thank you so much for your information


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

beachfront35 said:


> can you please tell me if this an authentic kate spade . thanks in advance


Completely and totally counterfeit. If you peel the fake Kate Spade label off and you can sell it legally.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Fob addict said:


> Hello authenticators,
> 
> Can I please bother you to authenticate these bags
> 
> Item name: NWT kate spade Black Gold Coast Small Georgina Quilted Leather
> Item number: 251632154852
> Seller:  lan_1969
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/251632154852
> 
> Item name: Kate Spade Head in the Sand Melinda Bone Color
> Item number: 331183421991
> Seller: serena11011221
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/331183421991
> 
> I hope there's enough info. I'm a newbie especially to Kate Spade.
> I just won one of the bags but these sellers give me some doubts, so please help.
> Many thanks in advance.


They're both authentic.


----------



## Fob addict

dawnsfinallywed said:


> They're both authentic.



That's beautiful! Thank so much dawnfinallywed.


----------



## leeloodomo

leeloodomo said:


> Purchased this Charles Street Audrey from a reseller, but I can't make up my mind about whether it's real or not. Would appreciate help in authenticating this bag! Thank you! It smells like real leather, has all the spade marks in the pull tabs & studs but ...
> 
> - The handles have an awful sheen from glue or something. The picture turns out reddish but it's more of a dark brown, not noticeable unless you look closely. The seller mentioned that it is a factory reject/defect and got it from an outlet. I don't mind it and could touch it up with edge kote by myself if need be but do they sell such rejects like this at the outlets?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - The handles are not stitched well and have a gap where it meets the bag, you can see the back side of the leather and it is pure white color. Sign of a fake?



Any assistance on authenticating this item? Quoting my post that may have been missed as it was at the end of page. Thank you.


----------



## KCeboKing

Hi! This auction ends soon. .  was wondering if someone could authenticate this bag for me!  

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=151396522866

Thank you!!


----------



## labalicious

I've searched for this purse online and have found nothing like it. Is this an authentic Kate Spade or is it a fake? Here is an album of photos I took of it.

http://imgur.com/a/q5iqh

It has small metal feet on the bottom that are not like rounded balls or triangular. They are the shape of small coin batteries.

I'm leaning toward fake but thought I'd see if I was wrong. Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

leeloodomo said:


> Any assistance on authenticating this item? Quoting my post that may have been missed as it was at the end of page. Thank you.


Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

labalicious said:


> I've searched for this purse online and have found nothing like it. Is this an authentic Kate Spade or is it a fake? Here is an album of photos I took of it.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/q5iqh
> 
> It has small metal feet on the bottom that are not like rounded balls or triangular. They are the shape of small coin batteries.
> 
> I'm leaning toward fake but thought I'd see if I was wrong. Thanks so much in advance.


It's authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

KCeboKing said:


> Hi! This auction ends soon. .  was wondering if someone could authenticate this bag for me!
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=151396522866
> 
> Thank you!!


Authentic.


----------



## labalicious

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It's authentic!


Can you tell me what style it is? It was given to me by a family member to sell on ebay and I'm unsure what to call this.


----------



## lwen

I know nothing about Kate Spade bags other than I like them. Can someone tell me if this is a fake? It was listed as Kate Spade but doesn't have the typical plate. Thanks!!!!



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...S4IPsJiWUkzycLSVGtF6w%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## all7s

labalicious said:


> Can you tell me what style it is? It was given to me by a family member to sell on ebay and I'm unsure what to call this.



It looks like a Maeda.

Edit: Actually, the link lwen posted just above is to a similar bag.


----------



## xlookxitsjennie

.


----------



## lwen

That does look like the bag I posted. What threw me off was the design on the front. I couldn't find that anywhere.


----------



## labalicious

lwen said:


> That does look like the bag I posted. What threw me off was the design on the front. I couldn't find that anywhere.



If you're looking to buy, I was going to list it on ebay. PM me if you're interested in buying it.


----------



## lwen

So what is the difference between the bags that have the Kate Spade plate on the front and the bags that have the other design such as the ones that I and labalicious posted?


----------



## all7s

lwen said:


> That does look like the bag I posted. What threw me off was the design on the front. I couldn't find that anywhere.



I think it was from a couple years ago. If you squint at the design, you can see the gold represents the negative space of the intials "KS". It's a cute idea, but not very obvious. The lining is that same design. 

I didnt think Wellesley sounded like the correct line. I did a little googling and Tarrytown sounds familiar. Here's a link to a similar nordstrom bag.


----------



## leeloodomo

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!



Thank you so much!


----------



## NCteachergirl

Can someone verify this for me? It's on amazon http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00EHL4WWU/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1410721827&sr=8-1&pi=SX200_QL40
Thank you!


----------



## many capybara

I  bought this Camel Quinn looking tote from another person. It looks older to me. 

http://imgur.com/a/H0D2j is the image album, any information on authenticity and name/year would be super appreciated. 

Thank you,


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

NCteachergirl said:


> Can someone verify this for me? It's on amazon http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00EHL4WWU/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1410721827&sr=8-1&pi=SX200_QL40
> Thank you!


Authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

many capybara said:


> I  bought this Camel Quinn looking tote from another person. It looks older to me.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/H0D2j is the image album, any information on authenticity and name/year would be super appreciated.
> 
> Thank you,


Vachetta Leather from 2001-2002.


----------



## kristisan

I was thinking of purchasing this Nylon Calista laptop bag on eBay, but I'm not sure if it's authentic. The exterior looks about right to me, but each of the various listings for this item on eBay seem to have a different pattern for the lining, which worries me. Can anyone help authenticate this?










Listing here: http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=201171214528

Thanks for your time!!!


----------



## kristisan

Never mind, I figured it out--thanks anyway!


----------



## NCteachergirl

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic



Thank you!!!!


----------



## Graylady

Do any of you recognize this cosmetic bag, and can you tell me what year it's from? I'm pretty sure it's authentic -- it was a gift from my mom, possibly as early as the late 90s. She most likely would have bought it at Nordstrom. Just curious if anyone knows how old it is, or its name (if it has one)! I really appreciate it. 

It's a zippered giraffe print cosmetic bag, 6.5" wide and 5.5" tall.


----------



## mc1565

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/181527015475?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


can someone authenticate this for me please? 

Thanks!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Graylady said:


> Do any of you recognize this cosmetic bag, and can you tell me what year it's from? I'm pretty sure it's authentic -- it was a gift from my mom, possibly as early as the late 90s. She most likely would have bought it at Nordstrom. Just curious if anyone knows how old it is, or its name (if it has one)! I really appreciate it.
> 
> It's a zippered giraffe print cosmetic bag, 6.5" wide and 5.5" tall.


Need pics of interior labels and fabric. Also, a close up of outer label.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

mc1565 said:


> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/181527015475?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> can someone authenticate this for me please?
> 
> Thanks!


Looks good to me!


----------



## Charliangel3010

Hi,

Please could you authenticate the below:

Item Name: NEW AUTH KATE SPADE LEATHER ALESSA BOSTON TOTE MESSENGER BAG HANDBAG HOT PINK
Item Number: 141409017605
Seller ID: monsherie
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141409017605?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Many Thanks for you Help


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Charliangel3010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please could you authenticate the below:
> 
> Item Name: NEW AUTH KATE SPADE LEATHER ALESSA BOSTON TOTE MESSENGER BAG HANDBAG HOT PINK
> Item Number: 141409017605
> Seller ID: monsherie
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141409017605?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Many Thanks for you Help


Authentic!


----------



## acy_jkt

can anyone help me to authenticate this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...838?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3395a8f42e


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

acy_jkt said:


> can anyone help me to authenticate this:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...838?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3395a8f42e


Authentic!


----------



## acy_jkt

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!


Thank you


----------



## musicmom

Hi, 
Please could someone comment on the authenticity of these (all the same model)?  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/191345625964 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/151424741872 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/161433294515 

Any other info also appreciated. I just love the dark lapis!
Many thanks,
Musicmom


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

musicmom said:


> Hi,
> Please could someone comment on the authenticity of these (all the same model)?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/191345625964
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151424741872
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161433294515
> 
> Any other info also appreciated. I just love the dark lapis!
> Many thanks,
> Musicmom


They all look fine to me.


----------



## acy_jkt

Hi,

What about these (sorry I have many hehe):

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...131003132420&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=161429587691&rt=nc

http://www.ebay.com/itm/231342075611?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321530344512?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

acy_jkt said:


> Hi,
> 
> What about these (sorry I have many hehe):
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...131003132420&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=161429587691&rt=nc
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231342075611?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321530344512?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you


All are authentic.


----------



## kfb090704

Hi ladies! I purchased this item off of Poshmark and received today. Please let me know of this item is authentic
https://poshmark.com/listing/SALE-Kate-Spade-Pop-Art-Neda-Wallet-53efb8280fb6cd7b1d1129ce


----------



## musicmom

dawnsfinallywed said:


> They all look fine to me.


Thanks for the reassurance, dawnsfinallywed!  I actually saw one in TJ Maxx today and snagged it for under $80!


----------



## BeenBurned

kfb090704 said:


> Hi ladies! I purchased this item off of Poshmark and received today. Please let me know of this item is authentic
> https://poshmark.com/listing/SALE-Kate-Spade-Pop-Art-Neda-Wallet-53efb8280fb6cd7b1d1129ce


Are you the seller? 

I don't use PM but if I did, I'd block that buyer in a heartbeat!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

kfb090704 said:


> Hi ladies! I purchased this item off of Poshmark and received today. Please let me know of this item is authentic
> https://poshmark.com/listing/SALE-Kate-Spade-Pop-Art-Neda-Wallet-53efb8280fb6cd7b1d1129ce


This Neda wallet is authentic.


----------



## Trudivany

Hello all! Can anyone authenicate this purse? I'm a little suspicious. 

https://poshmark.com/listing/52128f9120b85f1f390760d6

The handles are silver. 

Many thanks!


----------



## lemonhead130

Not too sure about that one - I'd let it be.


----------



## baghag411

I would too. I've never seen that bag with silver handles.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Trudivany said:


> Hello all! Can anyone authenicate this purse? I'm a little suspicious.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/52128f9120b85f1f390760d6
> 
> The handles are silver.
> 
> Many thanks!


Counterfeit!


----------



## Maggies902

Hi,

Could someone authenticate this listing for me? Thanks in advance for your help!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251667635362?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## all7s

Trudivany said:


> Hello all! Can anyone authenicate this purse? I'm a little suspicious.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/52128f9120b85f1f390760d6
> 
> The handles are silver.
> 
> Many thanks!





dawnsfinallywed said:


> Counterfeit!



Wow! I thought the bag would be real. It looked like this Classic Noel - Metallic Small Carla from Nordstom.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

all7s said:


> Wow! I thought the bag would be real. It looked like this Classic Noel - Metallic Small Carla from Nordstom.


Shouldn't have that silver label.


----------



## Maggies902

I'm interested in purchasing my first Kate Spade Cobble Hill Leslie (large, black, practical) and have been browsing the listings on eBay. It looks like some of the bags have a gold spade affixed to the interior fabric lining below the zip pocket and others have a stamped leather tag. Is this indicative of their authenticity, origins or quality? I'm just curious and thanks. If this question is in the wrong thread please let me know.


----------



## acy_jkt

dawnsfinallywed said:


> All are authentic.


@dawnsfinallywed:

Thanks! I got the last one 

I was wondering if you could help me to authenticate some that I have bought on ebay, I did not ask here before ....now I am concerned about the authenticity of those I got from there (hope all are aunthetic). I got some pics but not sure to post them here. Thanks!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Reply in the Go Advanced mode, and there's a thingy to attach pics.


----------



## acy_jkt

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Reply in the Go Advanced mode, and there's a thingy to attach pics.



Thanks! I tried to put the pics together each bag/wallet so it won't be too many...hope they're clear enough 

1. Mott street fisher
2. not sure the name
3. Ace of spade kaleigh
4. Southport Avenue Stevie
5. Cedar Street Perforated Lacey
6. Cedar Street Carmilla
7. Dot Noel Medium (not sure?)

I hope they're all authentic :wondering Thanks a lot for your help, I really appreciate it


----------



## Trudivany

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Shouldn't have that silver label.


I found this:

http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/kate-spade-classic-noel-metallic-small-carla-hobo/2947098

The label is silver...


----------



## LolaCalifornia

acy_jkt said:


> Thanks! I tried to put the pics together each bag/wallet so it won't be too many...hope they're clear enough
> 
> 1. Mott street fisher
> 2. not sure the name
> 3. Ace of spade kaleigh
> 4. Southport Avenue Stevie
> 5. Cedar Street Perforated Lacey
> 6. Cedar Street Carmilla
> 7. Dot Noel Medium (not sure?)
> 
> I hope they're all authentic :wondering Thanks a lot for your help, I really appreciate it


#7 is the only one that looks if-y to me... But I'm no expert with KS older bags.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Trudivany said:


> Hello all! Can anyone authenicate this purse? I'm a little suspicious.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/52128f9120b85f1f390760d6
> 
> The handles are silver.
> 
> Many thanks!


It looks real to me... It could have been a seasonal/limited release item. Is there a tag or KS imprinted inside? Can u post photos of the interior?


----------



## BeenBurned

Trudivany said:


> Hello all! Can anyone authenicate this purse? I'm a little suspicious.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/52128f9120b85f1f390760d6
> 
> The handles are silver.
> 
> Many thanks!





dawnsfinallywed said:


> Counterfeit!





dawnsfinallywed said:


> Shouldn't have that silver label.


I believe that bag on PM is authentic. I've never seen a fake KS bag with the correct dot noel exterior, the correct lining that goes with the bag and the proper plaque on the front. (Although the plaque photo is blurry, I'd be hard-pressed to say it's a fake.)

This is a picture of my own item, same pattern same lining but a different style bag: 

I think that seller is owed an apology.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

beenburned said:


> i believe that bag on pm is authentic. I've never seen a fake ks bag with the correct dot noel exterior, the correct lining that goes with the bag and the proper plaque on the front. (although the plaque photo is blurry, i'd be hard-pressed to say it's a fake.)
> 
> this is a picture of my own item, same pattern same lining but a different style bag:
> 
> I think that seller is owed an apology.


+1


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

acy_jkt said:


> Thanks! I tried to put the pics together each bag/wallet so it won't be too many...hope they're clear enough
> 
> 1. Mott street fisher
> 2. not sure the name
> 3. Ace of spade kaleigh
> 4. Southport Avenue Stevie
> 5. Cedar Street Perforated Lacey
> 6. Cedar Street Carmilla
> 7. Dot Noel Medium (not sure?)
> 
> I hope they're all authentic :wondering Thanks a lot for your help, I really appreciate it


Yup, all authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

BeenBurned said:


> I believe that bag on PM is authentic. I've never seen a fake KS bag with the correct dot noel exterior, the correct lining that goes with the bag and the proper plaque on the front. (Although the plaque photo is blurry, I'd be hard-pressed to say it's a fake.)
> 
> This is a picture of my own item, same pattern same lining but a different style bag:
> 
> I think that seller is owed an apology.


You guys don't think that the font on the label is wonky?


----------



## acy_jkt

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yup, all authentic.


Phew, thanks!!!


----------



## elviscostellofan

It's been an eternity since I posted.  I've been drawn out of retirement to comment on the Noel Metallic Carla hobo, which I believe is authentic.  The label looks odd, but imprinted metallic leather is so difficult to photograph sharply.  I believe we're seeing shadows and light reflection there.  


Cheers,


Kat


----------



## BeenBurned

dawnsfinallywed said:


> You guys don't think that the font on the label is wonky?



I think it's a lousy blurry picture so that's not something I'd base an authentication on when everything else is right. 



elviscostellofan said:


> It's been an eternity since I posted.  I've been drawn out of retirement to comment on the Noel Metallic Carla hobo, which I believe is authentic.  The label looks odd, but imprinted metallic leather is so difficult to photograph sharply.  I believe we're seeing shadows and light reflection there.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> Kat


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

elviscostellofan said:


> It's been an eternity since I posted.  I've been drawn out of retirement to comment on the Noel Metallic Carla hobo, which I believe is authentic.  The label looks odd, but imprinted metallic leather is so difficult to photograph sharply.  I believe we're seeing shadows and light reflection there.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> Kat


Oh! Long time, no see!  So good to see you! You are the ks guru, so if you say it's real, it must be!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Maggies902 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone authenticate this listing for me? Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251667635362?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


Authentic!


----------



## pursepormoi

Can I get this authenticated?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/15143246023...49&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&autorefresh=true

Thanks!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

pursepormoi said:


> Can I get this authenticated?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/15143246023...49&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&autorefresh=true
> 
> Thanks!!


authentic.


----------



## pursepormoi

Thank you dawnsfinallywed!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Okay... here's a wallet that's got me stumped. COULD be from a sample sale. Would be very early because of the simplicity of the label... but the font doesn't look right... 
It looks like the "plain label Continental" that was made in 1999 found on Kat's site....http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/wallets


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Another pic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I'm trying to upload a pic of the interior labels. One says Made in China... and the other says "Samples not for Resale."


----------



## BeenBurned

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Okay... here's a wallet that's got me stumped. COULD be from a sample sale. Would be very early because of the simplicity of the label... but the font doesn't look right...
> It looks like the "plain label Continental" that was made in 1999 found on Kat's site....http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/wallets





dawnsfinallywed said:


> Another pic.


I wish Kat's picture were clearer and larger. It's hard to tell whether the label was just plainer or if the font and spacing were different too. 

I have the same wallet (newer label) in red and in addition to the font, the spacing is different. Even the stitching on my label is much closer to the edges.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hmm. I can't imagine that the older label would mix fonts. Notice that the s is sans serif, the p and d have serifs and the k has a serif on the left but not on the part that goes up to the right. 

Does that make sense?


----------



## lemonhead130

The stitch stitching on the red wallet's label is also smaller and closer together. When in doubt, always look for nice, tight stitching - easier to see here when they're side by side.


----------



## SoxMom

Hello there!  New to the thread, and thank you for having it!  I purchased a Kate Spade bag on eBay (first time rookie) and when I received it, I now know why this thread exists.  I searched around images on google and haven't had that much luck getting a definitive answer.   Lesson learned.  Any help on telling if this is real vs. fake would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## BeenBurned

SoxMom said:


> Hello there!  New to the thread, and thank you for having it!  I purchased a Kate Spade bag on eBay (first time rookie) and when I received it, I now know why this thread exists.  I searched around images on google and haven't had that much luck getting a definitive answer.   Lesson learned.  Any help on telling if this is real vs. fake would be greatly appreciated!


It's authentic.

And welcome to TPF!


----------



## SoxMom

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.
> 
> And welcome to TPF!


Wow!  That's great - anytime I've seen anything like this bag on google , it has the actual spade symbol in the label as well, so I was convinced it was fake since this one does not! Anyone have any idea what kind of kate spade bag this is?


----------



## msu0712

Hello,  I am new to this thread and I just purchased my first Kate Spade purse from ebay, and I want to find out if it is an authentic bag?  Thank you! Laura  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...rnE24tzjNjKw3zpfM2tgs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## LolaCalifornia

SoxMom said:


> Wow!  That's great - anytime I've seen anything like this bag on google , it has the actual spade symbol in the label as well, so I was convinced it was fake since this one does not! Anyone have any idea what kind of kate spade bag this is?


I'm not sure which one it is, but I do know the 'Made for Factory' handbags vary a bit... It does look authentic to me as well, though. Enjoy!


----------



## Jane Austen1799

I need help in authenticating and naming this Kate Spade Bag (1 of 2)
The brown leather bag measures approx: 13x4x11
I have seen similar bags with a single handle (shoulder style)

Thank you!


----------



## Jane Austen1799

Hello-  I need help authenticating the second Kate Spade bag (first one posted earlier today)
This black Kate Spade measures approx: 13x4x10  
I have seen smaller versions of this bag, but not this size.  The bag has small silver-finished 'feet' on the bottom in the corners.
If you know the name of the bag, I would appreciate that information too.

Many thanks!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Jane Austen1799 said:


> Hello-  I need help authenticating the second Kate Spade bag (first one posted earlier today)
> This black Kate Spade measures approx: 13x4x10
> I have seen smaller versions of this bag, but not this size.  The bag has small silver-finished 'feet' on the bottom in the corners.
> If you know the name of the bag, I would appreciate that information too.
> 
> Many thanks!


Replied on eBay fashion board.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

msu0712 said:


> Hello,  I am new to this thread and I just purchased my first Kate Spade purse from ebay, and I want to find out if it is an authentic bag?  Thank you! Laura
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...rnE24tzjNjKw3zpfM2tgs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Authentic!


----------



## msu0712

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!


Thanks dawn!  Do you how I can find out the name of the bag, what year it was sold,  and what the original retail value would have been?  This is a great site and I am glad that I found it!

Thanks!
Laura


----------



## acy_jkt

Hi...can anyone help me to authenticate this bag...why the ksny plate is at the bottom while I saw mostly at the front top? Thank you


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

acy_jkt said:


> Hi...can anyone help me to authenticate this bag...why the ksny plate is at the bottom while I saw mostly at the front top? Thank you


Authentic!


----------



## acy_jkt

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!


Thank Dawnfnallywed...do you know why the plate is at the bottom front? Not like this one: http://www.amazon.com/Kate-Spade-Cornelia-Street-Blair/dp/B002K8PCT4


----------



## knightal

acy_jkt said:


> Thank Dawnfnallywed...do you know why the plate is at the bottom front? Not like this one: http://www.amazon.com/Kate-Spade-Cornelia-Street-Blair/dp/B002K8PCT4


Hi I think the top of your purse can be folded down, therefore, the label is at the bottom.  The one from amazon.com is slightly different. 

Here's a link from nordstrom:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/kate-spade-cornelia-st-noel-owen-foldover-crossbody-bag/3082616


----------



## acy_jkt

knightal said:


> Hi I think the top of your purse can be folded down, therefore, the label is at the bottom.  The one from amazon.com is slightly different.
> 
> Here's a link from nordstrom:
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/kate-spade-cornelia-st-noel-owen-foldover-crossbody-bag/3082616





Oh yesss   Thanks Knithtal


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

acy_jkt said:


> Thank Dawnfnallywed...do you know why the plate is at the bottom front? Not like this one: http://www.amazon.com/Kate-Spade-Cornelia-Street-Blair/dp/B002K8PCT4


Right. You fold it down where the strap connects... Then you can still see the label!


----------



## beachfront35

hi I was wondering if this was a real kate spade? thanks in advance


----------



## knightal

Can someone please help me with this purse?  I don't have anymore  information about it or additional pictures.  Hope this is sufficient.   Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

knightal said:


> Can someone please help me with this purse?  I don't have anymore  information about it or additional pictures.  Hope this is sufficient.   Thank you very much in advance!


EEEEKKKK!!! Complete and total counterfeit.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

beachfront35 said:


> hi I was wondering if this was a real kate spade? thanks in advance


No, it's a complete counterfeit. Good news is if you can peel off the fake kate spade label, you can sell it legally as an unbranded bag.


----------



## beachfront35

that is what I thought..I am going to def. peel off the label and sell it as an unbranded bag-thanks so much!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

beachfront35 said:


> that is what I thought..I am going to def. peel off the label and sell it as an unbranded bag-thanks so much!


You're welcome!


----------



## knightal

dawnsfinallywed said:


> EEEEKKKK!!! Complete and total counterfeit.


Thank you, Dawn!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

You're welcome! 



knightal said:


> Thank you, Dawn!


----------



## Molly&Abby

Hi - I have a question about a Kate Spade handbag that I bought at an estate sale. I hope I'm following the correct procedure to post a question. It's shimmery gold and diamond quilted, identical to the Gold Coast Maryanne but the material is not leather, possibly nylon? The inside is identical as well with the KS metallic spade logo rather than label. Quality of workmanship is excellent. In fact, I've seen some similar bags listed on ebay and they're listed as leather.  This one isn't leather. The label inside says "new material" only, polyurethane foam content. Trying to determine if this is authentic and if the quilted Maryanne was made in a material other than leather.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Molly&Abby said:


> Hi - I have a question about a Kate Spade handbag that I bought at an estate sale. I hope I'm following the correct procedure to post a question. It's shimmery gold and diamond quilted, identical to the Gold Coast Maryanne but the material is not leather, possibly nylon? The inside is identical as well with the KS metallic spade logo rather than label. Quality of workmanship is excellent. In fact, I've seen some similar bags listed on ebay and they're listed as leather.  This one isn't leather. The label inside says "new material" only, polyurethane foam content. Trying to determine if this is authentic and if the quilted Maryanne was made in a material other than leather.
> Thanks for your help!


You're going to have to post a picture. Outside of the bag, the labels (outside and interior,) and the feet.


----------



## jessielou910

Do you know if this Kate Spade iPod Touch case is authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271642112906?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

jessielou910 said:


> Do you know if this Kate Spade iPod Touch case is authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271642112906?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Appears to be.


----------



## xlookxitsjennie

Is this watch authentic?


----------



## xlookxitsjennie

Is this watch authentic? 
https://poshmark.com/listing/Kate-spade-skyline-watch-5446e0949126446c4e007fe5


----------



## AGirlLovesItaly

Hi, would you please authenticate two items for me and see if there are real? Thank you so much for you help! 
Kate Spade Essex Scout in pink
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221585370989?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261641944579?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

weiweile said:


> Hi, would you please authenticate two items for me and see if there are real? Thank you so much for you help!
> Kate Spade Essex Scout in pink
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221585370989?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261641944579?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


These look fine!


----------



## Sooniepurse

Hello,
could someone take a look at this bag for me, please?

It's a very nice quality bag with neat stitching. I thought the "made in China" tag looks a little odd? And it doesn't have a material label. The inner lining has a shine to it. When looking at other stevie pictures on the internet I don't see that anywhere else?

Thank you so much! Would love it - if it was authentic


----------



## emrauld

Is this bag authentic? The seller on ebay listed this as a suede kate spade. Thanks!


----------



## rudy616

Hello! I was wondering if someone could take a look at this bag for me? Thank you! 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281496775433


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Sooniepurse said:


> Hello,
> could someone take a look at this bag for me, please?
> 
> It's a very nice quality bag with neat stitching. I thought the "made in China" tag looks a little odd? And it doesn't have a material label. The inner lining has a shine to it. When looking at other stevie pictures on the internet I don't see that anywhere else?
> 
> Thank you so much! Would love it - if it was authentic


Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

emrauld said:


> Is this bag authentic? The seller on ebay listed this as a suede kate spade. Thanks!


Velvet or suede? Do you have an inside pic?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

rudy616 said:


> Hello! I was wondering if someone could take a look at this bag for me? Thank you!
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281496775433


Authentic!


----------



## emrauld

These are all pictures that I took after receiving the bag. The seller said suede. You can see the pink made in Italy tag inside the bag.


----------



## rudy616

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Sooniepurse

Thank you!



dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

emrauld said:


> These are all pictures that I took after receiving the bag. The seller said suede. You can see the pink made in Italy tag inside the bag.
> 
> View attachment 2809702
> View attachment 2809703
> View attachment 2809705
> View attachment 2809706
> View attachment 2809707
> View attachment 2809708
> View attachment 2809709
> View attachment 2809711
> View attachment 2809715
> View attachment 2809716


Authentic!


----------



## emrauld

Thanks! Do you know anything about the bag? Like name, year it was manufactured, or collection? I couldn't find anything online.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

emrauld said:


> Thanks! Do you know anything about the bag? Like name, year it was manufactured, or collection? I couldn't find anything online.


I don't. I'm sorry!


----------



## emrauld

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I don't. I'm sorry!




Ok, thanks for your help! ^_^


----------



## tenaciousk

Hi Everyone!  

I think this is a wonderful forum..very useful and just want to say thanks in advance for those replying to authenticity questions.

I have a, what appears to be a 'Pia' bag.  I can't find another one like it...ANYWHERE! So like others I'm wondering about authenticity.  *Can someone please help?*

There are *no country origin tags*!  The little leather tag inside has nothing embossed or stamped on it. It looks like an early bag.  It still smells like leather.  I can't distinguish color...looks sort of mustard tan/creamy white.  The hardware has no markings.  

I would like to post on ebay but would appreciate feedback first before I offer it as authentic or not.  I have no clue what starting price to ask either so if anyone has any suggestions...that would be grand too.

please see attached photos:


----------



## prettyczel

hi! I need help authenticating this Kate Spade bag. need help ladies. thanks in advance!


----------



## prettyczel

also need help with this one. thanks in advance!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

prettyczel said:


> also need help with this one. thanks in advance!


Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

tenaciousk said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I think this is a wonderful forum..very useful and just want to say thanks in advance for those replying to authenticity questions.
> 
> I have a, what appears to be a 'Pia' bag.  I can't find another one like it...ANYWHERE! So like others I'm wondering about authenticity.  *Can someone please help?*
> 
> There are *no country origin tags*!  The little leather tag inside has nothing embossed or stamped on it. It looks like an early bag.  It still smells like leather.  I can't distinguish color...looks sort of mustard tan/creamy white.  The hardware has no markings.
> 
> I would like to post on ebay but would appreciate feedback first before I offer it as authentic or not.  I have no clue what starting price to ask either so if anyone has any suggestions...that would be grand too.
> 
> please see attached photos:


100% counterfeit. It's a knockoff of her Abstract K. That blank interior label will ALWAYS prove a fake.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

prettyczel said:


> hi! I need help authenticating this Kate Spade bag. need help ladies. thanks in advance!


Authentic!


----------



## loci

Hello all and thanks in advance.

Is this real and if so, what is the style called?


----------



## prettyczel

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!



Thanks much dawnsfinallywed


----------



## prettyczel

Hi! need help authenticating this one... thanks much!


----------



## tenaciousk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> 100% counterfeit. It's a knockoff of her Abstract K. That blank interior label will ALWAYS prove a fake.


Wow!  Thanks!  I'm so glad I checked here first before making an *ss out of myself.

I appreciate your feedback.

-K-


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

loci said:


> Hello all and thanks in advance.
> 
> Is this real and if so, what is the style called?


Authentic... Not sure of the style.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

prettyczel said:


> Hi! need help authenticating this one... thanks much!


Authentic!


----------



## gagalz

I just Bought a Kate Spade Wallet from online store by preorder, but i doubt its authenticity because the wallet's box are not usual... But the wallet itself for me its convincing... 
Note: It does have material information and made in vietnam behind the kate spade label inside.

Please help me decide its authenticity...
If you need further details about the pic just tell me which part 
Thanks mate

Update : The seller says "indeed you didn't get the box because i also didn't get the box when i order it (she has told me before but i forgot), but don't worry about its authenticity you can check it to KS store" so she make the box by herself for my wallet. So now i just have to confirm about the wallet authenticity..


----------



## prettyczel

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!





dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!





dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!


 

Thanks so much dawnfinallywed


----------



## bellatrixa

Hello everybody.

I am a newbie here. I need help to authenticate my first Kate Spade wallet. It's a Cobble Hill Lacey leather wallet in red. I bought it online this month from a groupbuy deal site.

There was no dust bag, no receipt, no paper bag. It only came with the box, paper wrapper, and care card. It also says made in China.































The quality and seams seem fine to me. I love it. It also smells like real leather. However, i bought it at a much much cheaper price than what is sold in the boutiques so i started to doubt its authenticity. Plus, the seller also sells replicas but when she does, she will state that it is replica. However, for this wallet, she didnt say whether it's authentic or replica.

Another suspicious thing is the card. It states kate spade nylon in black!

Kindly help me. Really appreciate it!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

gagalz said:


> I just Bought a Kate Spade Wallet from online store by preorder, but i doubt its authenticity because the wallet's box are not usual... But the wallet itself for me its convincing...
> Note: It does have material information and made in vietnam behind the kate spade label inside.
> 
> Please help me decide its authenticity...
> If you need further details about the pic just tell me which part
> Thanks mate
> 
> Update : The seller says "indeed you didn't get the box because i also didn't get the box when i order it (she has told me before but i forgot), but don't worry about its authenticity you can check it to KS store" so she make the box by herself for my wallet. So now i just have to confirm about the wallet authenticity..


Authentic ks wallet not in a ks box.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

bellatrixa said:


> Hello everybody.
> 
> I am a newbie here. I need help to authenticate my first Kate Spade wallet. It's a Cobble Hill Lacey leather wallet in red. I bought it online this month from a groupbuy deal site.
> 
> There was no dust bag, no receipt, no paper bag. It only came with the box, paper wrapper, and care card. It also says made in China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The quality and seams seem fine to me. I love it. It also smells like real leather. However, i bought it at a much much cheaper price than what is sold in the boutiques so i started to doubt its authenticity. Plus, the seller also sells replicas but when she does, she will state that it is replica. However, for this wallet, she didnt say whether it's authentic or replica.
> 
> Another suspicious thing is the card. It states kate spade nylon in black!
> 
> Kindly help me. Really appreciate it!


The cards and tags do not go with that wallet. That prxu number goes with the nylon Jan crossbody. Also, many ks (and other designers) make their merchandise in China, so that's not an indicator. I believe your wallet is authentic, but the sloppily embossed interior label looks like it might have been a factory second. Hence having no tags of its own. I wouldn't have bought from anyone who sells counterfeits, though... It's illegal. If she'll break the law to make money, who's to say she isn't lying to you, too, and has sold you a super-fake from Asia.replicas are only replicas when there is no fake brand-name label... If the fake labels/logos are there, it's a counterfeit... Illegal and immoral as hell,


----------



## bellatrixa

dawnsfinallywed said:


> The cards and tags do not go with that wallet. That prxu number goes with the nylon Jan crossbody. Also, many ks (and other designers) make their merchandise in China, so that's not an indicator. I believe your wallet is authentic, but the sloppily embossed interior label looks like it might have been a factory second. Hence having no tags of its own. I wouldn't have bought from anyone who sells counterfeits, though... It's illegal. If she'll break the law to make money, who's to say she isn't lying to you, too, and has sold you a super-fake from Asia.replicas are only replicas when there is no fake brand-name label... If the fake labels/logos are there, it's a counterfeit... Illegal and immoral as hell,



Thank you for your review. Yeah the sad thing is i just discovered she sells counterfeit items after buying and actually receiving the product. Talking about insufficient pre-purchase research here, my bad.

Anyway thank you for your review, really appreciate it!


----------



## erinleigh

If you purchase a Kate Spade bag from the Amazon "kate spade new york" online store, are these guaranteed to be authentic? I'm looking at the Grove Court Barton and someone made a comment that it "looks like a counterfeit"...

Kate Spade Grove Court Barton Link


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

erinleigh said:


> If you purchase a Kate Spade bag from the Amazon "kate spade new york" online store, are these guaranteed to be authentic? I'm looking at the Grove Court Barton and someone made a comment that it "looks like a counterfeit"...
> 
> Kate Spade Grove Court Barton Link


That bag isn't counterfeit.


----------



## erinleigh

dawnsfinallywed said:


> That bag isn't counterfeit.




Thank you 
I was assuming purchasing from the Amazon store was pretty safe, but that comment made me a bit nervous.


----------



## candyeve

http://www.amazon.com/kate-spade-ne...sbs_ba_23?ie=UTF8&refRID=035NDFCCP6X2V4F8GY16

the price of this looks a little too good to be true, and the lining isn't what I'm used to seeing in  a stevie...can someone please let me know if this is a fake?


----------



## sinyard

Hi! Can you please authenticate this Kate Spade Littke Minka. http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151500126960 

Thank you!


----------



## sinyard

Anyone!!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

candyeve said:


> http://www.amazon.com/kate-spade-ne...sbs_ba_23?ie=UTF8&refRID=035NDFCCP6X2V4F8GY16
> 
> the price of this looks a little too good to be true, and the lining isn't what I'm used to seeing in  a stevie...can someone please let me know if this is a fake?


Authentic!


----------



## sinyard

Hi! Can you please authenticate this Kate Spade Littke Minka. http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151500126960 





Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

sinyard said:


> Hi! Can you please authenticate this Kate Spade Littke Minka. http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151500126960
> 
> Thank you!





sinyard said:


> Anyone!!!





sinyard said:


> Hi! Can you please authenticate this Kate Spade Littke Minka. http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151500126960
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Although I think the bag seems okay, did you look at the seller's feedback? Yikes! I wouldn't buy from this seller!

82% with 3 negs for non-shipment/non-receipt!
http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...=negative&interval=365&_trkparms=negative_365

matth-daly


----------



## sinyard

I know! She has three bad and the rest is good. I'll probably stay away, she might swap the bags or something. Her bags sell for less than $100 with auctions starting at $.99. Ugh


----------



## BeenBurned

sinyard said:


> I know! She has three bad and the rest is good. I'll probably stay away, she might swap the bags or something. Her bags sell for less than $100 with auctions starting at $.99. Ugh


Keep in mind that 3 negs on such a low feedback member is HUGE!! There are sellers with thousands of feedbacks who don't have 3 negs!


----------



## sinyard

You're right. I'm staying away. It's not worth it. Thank you!


----------



## Shagerty

Quick and kind of strange question for you ladies.  Was at a holiday party and looking through some pics saw this bag.  A friend and myself were debating what bag it was and I think it's a Kate Spade.  I figured someone on here could help me identify it.  My girlfriend loves it and would like to find one for herself.  Thought I might try to get one for her for Xmas


----------



## sinyard

I think that's actually a Dooney & Bourke bag.


----------



## Shagerty

sinyard said:


> I think that's actually a Dooney & Bourke bag.


thank you...I can't seem to make it fit any exact bag.  Could just be a knock off of a few as well.


----------



## sinyard

Or it could be this one http://m.katespade.com/grove-court-...5180_color=016&cgid=ks-handbags-shoulder-bags


----------



## Shagerty

sinyard said:


> Or it could be this one http://m.katespade.com/grove-court-...5180_color=016&cgid=ks-handbags-shoulder-bags


I found it!  It's the Kate-Spade-New-York-Berkeley-Lane-Rachelle-Bag.  I found it on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Spade-Berkeley-Rachelle-Porcelain-Black/dp/B00IWVE726

This is the one that seems to fit it with the double rivets below the handles and the badge.  Thank you so much for your help.  Kate Spade is not a bag I carry, but my friend really liked it.


----------



## yuffie26

Hi! Please help me confirm if this Kate Spade bag is authentic. Thank you!


----------



## sinyard

Shagerty said:


> I found it!  It's the Kate-Spade-New-York-Berkeley-Lane-Rachelle-Bag.  I found it on Amazon.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Spade-Berkeley-Rachelle-Porcelain-Black/dp/B00IWVE726
> 
> This is the one that seems to fit it with the double rivets below the handles and the badge.  Thank you so much for your help.  Kate Spade is not a bag I carry, but my friend really liked it.




I agree that's it! Just be careful it's not a knockoff since it's through a 3rd party on Amazon.


----------



## nichols5991

yuffie26 said:


> Hi! Please help me confirm if this Kate Spade bag is authentic. Thank you!



This looks like a bag from the KS outlet.


----------



## Jakky93

Hi first off I apologize im on mobile right now but can anyone authenticate this bag: the links are for the same purse from different sellers but the lining inside each bag is different so I'm not quite sure if this is normal or not. 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/390993500863

http://m.ebay.com/itm/121508707032

Thanks again and if these links don't work I'll get on my computer as soon as I get home


----------



## Shagerty

sinyard said:


> I agree that's it! Just be careful it's not a knockoff since it's through a 3rd party on Amazon.


thank you for the head's up.  I don't seem to be able to find it anywhere but there, so I'm a little suspicious of that.


----------



## aallcc

Can anyone authenticate this wallet? I believe it is the Traveler(?) wallet.  Thank you.


----------



## montero4332

Hello could you authenticate this bag, thank you


----------



## ZVP

Can anyone help authenticate this. I did my research after I bought it. Impulse buy. Thank you


----------



## lemonhead130

montero4332 said:


> Hello could you authenticate this bag, thank you


This is an Essex Scout - a perfect crossbody bag, in my opinion (I have it in red).  Looks legit to me.  Where did you buy it?


----------



## lemonhead130

yuffie26 said:


> Hi! Please help me confirm if this Kate Spade bag is authentic. Thank you!


 
Interesting that the tag says Cobble Hill Murphy. Below is a picture I found on line for that bag. 

As you can see, not even close to the bag you posted.  Your tag also says 'empire grey' - the bag you pictured appears black.  I'm doubtful about this one.  Even if it came from an outlet, the tag shouldn't be that far off.


----------



## montero4332

lemonhead130 said:


> This is an Essex Scout - a perfect crossbody bag, in my opinion (I have it in red).  Looks legit to me.  Where did you buy it?



Thank you so much, Lemonhead130 ! I was a bit unsure authentic this bag because that is my first time bought from ebay.


----------



## BeenBurned

yuffie26 said:


> Hi! Please help me confirm if this Kate Spade bag is authentic. Thank you!





lemonhead130 said:


> Interesting that the tag says Cobble Hill Murphy. Below is a picture I found on line for that bag.
> 
> As you can see, not even close to the bag you posted.  Your tag also says 'empire grey' - the bag you pictured appears black.  I'm doubtful about this one.  Even if it came from an outlet, the tag shouldn't be that far off.


I think the bag is fine. Sometimes tags get mixed up.

When bags are at stores like TJ Maxx or Marshall's, if a tag falls off, an employee or customer sometimes just sticks the tag back into or on the bag they think it came from. 

An item's authenticity can't be determined by something removable, i.e., a tag, a dust bag, hang tag, etc.


----------



## v1cky84

Just bought this on ebay - Kate Spade Maryanne Cashew.

Can someone please help me authenticate the purse?  Thank you.


----------



## ZVP

ZVP said:


> Can anyone help authenticate this. I did my research after I bought it. Impulse buy. Thank you




Someone, pls help.. If it's imitation, I'm gonna return it back to the seller asap. Thanks in advance


----------



## beccathomas8246

Hi I just bought the kate spade cedar street mandy cross body. could you please authenticate it?


----------



## KKat999

Hello all, 

I am interested in buying this purse as a gift for someone and I need to know if it looks Authentic or not. I did ask for more close up pictures and still waiting for a response back from the seller. 

However, can you guys take a look at this and let me know what you guys think? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Classic...=100012&prg=11353&rk=7&rkt=10&sd=121508597459

Thanks!


----------



## kochimin

Can anyone help me to authenticate this kate spade jeralyn beale street tote? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cathwoman

Hi all, I am a newbie here. Can anyone help me to authenticate my first Kate Spade bag? 
I bought it online and would like to find out if it is an authentic bag. 
Label shows 'Made in Vietnam'... when i saw that i start to worry...

Pls help..thanks in advance.


----------



## joyceeelicious

Yup that's authentic


----------



## joyceeelicious

Cathwoman said:


> Hi all, I am a newbie here. Can anyone help me to authenticate my first Kate Spade bag?
> I bought it online and would like to find out if it is an authentic bag.
> Label shows 'Made in Vietnam'... when i saw that i start to worry...
> 
> Pls help..thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 2832156
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832157
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832158
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832159



Its authentic. I have a similar style with a diff design. I have seen the same bag but its a lot bigger (diaper bag).

This model is called classic stevie...


----------



## v1cky84

v1cky84 said:


> Just bought this on ebay - Kate Spade Maryanne Cashew.
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticate the purse?  Thank you.



Bumping this...i need help authenticating cause otherwise I'll need to contact the seller and return it to her. Please help!!! Many thanks in advance


----------



## BeenBurned

v1cky84 said:


> Bumping this...i need help authenticating cause otherwise I'll need to contact the seller and return it to her. Please help!!! Many thanks in advance


I'm not a KS authenticator but I can answer some requests and this one IS authentic.


----------



## v1cky84

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not a KS authenticator but I can answer some requests and this one IS authentic.



Thank you so much.  I really appreciate your help!


----------



## BeenBurned

I'll help when I can if I see that others aren't around.


----------



## Cathwoman

joyceeelicious said:


> Its authentic. I have a similar style with a diff design. I have seen the same bag but its a lot bigger (diaper bag).
> 
> This model is called classic stevie...


Hi, thank you so much!!


----------



## kochimin

Bumping this too.. Really need help to authenticate this bag..



kochimin said:


> Can anyone help me to authenticate this kate spade jeralyn beale street tote? Thanks in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

kochimin said:


> Can anyone help me to authenticate this kate spade jeralyn beale street tote? Thanks in advance!


It looks good.


----------



## chris0247

New here - not sure if you can help with dresses.

This dress - http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-698-Ka...tion-cyber-floral-ellery-dress-/271704871111?

Obvious fake?  The bow pattern looks nothing the stock photographs, and the pattern is a bit mismatched, but I'm not sure if this is normal.

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

chris0247 said:


> New here - not sure if you can help with dresses.
> 
> This dress - http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-698-Ka...tion-cyber-floral-ellery-dress-/271704871111?
> 
> Obvious fake?  The bow pattern looks nothing the stock photographs, and the pattern is a bit mismatched, but I'm not sure if this is normal.
> 
> Thanks!


Although I don't know the actual dress, it looks like other KS clothing items I've seen. As for the pattern match, I don't think it's possible with that type of pattern.


----------



## beccathomas8246

beccathomas8246 said:


> Hi I just bought the kate spade cedar street mandy cross body. could you please authenticate it?



Hi Could someone please help to authenticate this bag for me?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

beccathomas8246 said:


> Hi Could someone please help to authenticate this bag for me?


Looks fine to me. Authentic.


----------



## syazwana mazlan

Hello!!
I need help!!!
could anyone help me to authenticate this wallet for me??


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

syazwana mazlan said:


> Hello!!
> I need help!!!
> could anyone help me to authenticate this wallet for me??


Where did you purchase this?


----------



## syazwana mazlan

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Where did you purchase this?


I'm not sure because it's a gift from my friend.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

syazwana mazlan said:


> I'm not sure because it's a gift from my friend.


I'd have to know where it was purchased to make a determination. The stitching is wonky and the interior ksny logo is sloppy. I'm leaning toward 'counterfeit' but I'd really need to know where it was bought.


----------



## katespadelover1

I found this Kate Spade Gold Coast MaryAnne (1st ed.) bag on Ebay and the only thing that makes me question whether it is authentic is the purse chain. On all of the other Mary Anne purses, there is leather woven into the chain. But I'm not sure if the leather is missing because this purse is one of the earlier editions.


----------



## Laverlylove7

Can you help me authenticate my kate spade cedar street Mandy? Purchased from eBay and seller says it's authentic and bought from kate spade outlet but honestly not buying that. Maybe Kate spade sells somewhat defective bags? Not sure lol 

Link to my bag: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221643540398 
Link to the real bag: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=351232360361

First off, the stamped logo on the front seems to be off. The Kate part is too close together and between the p and the a in spade, there seems to be too space. 

The interior pocket doesn't have the gold spade stud on the pocket as shown on the real one. 

The interior tag Is paper and in the real bag it's showing two tags, maybe an origin tag or security tag? Not sure which. 

I can also see a little bit of glue along the piping. If this was kate spade I would think they would clean that up. 

The tag also doesn't even say the right bag. It says maryanne goldcoast with the matching number for the goldcoast: 2289 and then it says retail $228. I searched this bag and the bag isn't even $228 retail but I know the cedar street Mandy is. Not sure if the outlet sells bags with tags that don't match but you never know. 

The bag also came in a plastic bag and the ink that says kate spade seems cheaply stamped. Also didnt come with a dust bag which upsets me because I like to keep my bags nice. I know some kate spade bags don't come with dust bags though. 


Please let me know if my bag seems to be fake. Thank you


----------



## tennistensai

Hi, can someone authenticate this for me?
https://www.flickr.com/photos/129644736@N04/15554685144/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/129644736@N04/15989610798/

The logo looks a bit off to me which made me suspect that this is a fake.


----------



## tennistensai

tennistensai said:


> Hi, can someone authenticate this for me?
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/129644736@N04/15554685144/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/129644736@N04/15989610798/
> 
> The logo looks a bit off to me which made me suspect that this is a fake.


and some additional pictures
https://www.flickr.com/photos/129644736@N04/15993612370/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/129644736@N04/15993612550/


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

tennistensai said:


> and some additional pictures
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/129644736@N04/15993612370/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/129644736@N04/15993612550/


Authentic. Probably made for outlet..


----------



## mkselma88

Can someone tell me the Mikas Pond Lacey wallet in Iceberg is from the outlet or boutique?  And why are there 2 different type of interior? Thanks


----------



## Snowy Girl

Please help to authenticate:
Kate Spade New York Brown Pebbled Leather Bag
Serial Number: 14248
Made in China
Location: Local Consignment Store
Price: $72

My concern with this bag is the handles.  They appear to be on backward.
I have never seen a Kate Spade Bag with the stitching facing out and the
seals part of the rolled handle facing out.

Is this bag authentic?

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Snowy Girl said:


> Please help to authenticate:
> Kate Spade New York Brown Pebbled Leather Bag
> Serial Number: 14248
> Made in China
> Location: Local Consignment Store
> Price: $72
> 
> My concern with this bag is the handles.  They appear to be on backward.
> I have never seen a Kate Spade Bag with the stitching facing out and the
> seals part of the rolled handle facing out.
> 
> Is this bag authentic?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help


Authentic.


----------



## all7s

mkselma88 said:


> Can someone tell me the Mikas Pond Lacey wallet in Iceberg is from the outlet or boutique?  And why are there 2 different type of interior? Thanks


I am not sure if this is always true, but I found this post that says the item codes for boutique and factory are different. http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27588359&postcount=32

Hopefully, you still have the tag and this helps!


----------



## Prixton

I recently bought a kate spade Essex scout in red from ebay. The item arrived in original packaging, with tags, and seems otherwise legitimate. It does NOT say "have courage" on the back though, which I've noticed that most KS scout bags do. Can anyone confirm whether all authentic KS Essex Scout bags indeed say have courage on the back? Or were some made without this? Thanks.


----------



## kiramisu

Hi,

Please help to authenticate this bag.

Thank you in advance !


----------



## xlookxitsjennie

Can someone check this wallet out for me please? 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221665361374


----------



## lemonhead130

Prixton said:


> I recently bought a kate spade Essex scout in red from ebay. The item arrived in original packaging, with tags, and seems otherwise legitimate. It does NOT say "have courage" on the back though, which I've noticed that most KS scout bags do. Can anyone confirm whether all authentic KS Essex Scout bags indeed say have courage on the back? Or were some made without this? Thanks.


I have the Scout in red, and recently purchased one from e-bay for my daughter in pink.  Neither of them have anything on the back.  I did see one on e-bay with Have Courage stamped on the back, but that's the only one.  

It could be that stamped ones are older bags - I've seen one on line (from blog pictures) with that phrase stamped on the back; it also had green-striped lining.  I trust this because the blogger purchased the bag at a Kate Spade store.  I think the newer bags are not lined, nor do they  have any wording stamped on the back.


----------



## KSRookie7

Bought a KS wallet for a good friend from an online seller who claims to get it from the factory outlet in the States. Can anyone help to authenticate this? I searched around online but cant seem to find this model. Plus the KS long zip around wallets seem to have 6 card slots on each side, but this only has 4. Sorry Im a guy, so Im not really good with such things. 

It comes with the box & care card.


----------



## BeenBurned

KSRookie7 said:


> Bought a KS wallet for a good friend from an online seller who claims to get it from the factory outlet in the States. Can anyone help to authenticate this? I searched around online but cant seem to find this model. Plus the KS long zip around wallets seem to have 6 card slots on each side, but this only has 4. Sorry Im a guy, so Im not really good with such things.
> 
> It comes with the box & care card.


I don't see any problems with the wallet.


----------



## KSRookie7

BeenBurned said:


> I don't see any problems with the wallet.



But if is authentic:

1) Aint the lancey wallets suppose to come with 6 card slots per side instead of 4 ? 

2) From what I found online, i would presume this is the Cobblestone Park series of wallet? If yes, aint the strap zipping up the wallet be a long brown one for all the wallets instead of one that's the same colour as the wallet?


----------



## all7s

KSRookie7 said:


> But if is authentic:
> 
> 1) Aint the lancey wallets suppose to come with 6 card slots per side instead of 4 ?
> 
> 2) From what I found online, i would presume this is the Cobblestone Park series of wallet? If yes, aint the strap zipping up the wallet be a long brown one for all the wallets instead of one that's the same colour as the wallet?


I don't authenticate, and am very unfamiliar with outlet merchandise beyond what shows up on the sale section of the KS website. 

Yes the Lacey is typically 12 credit card slots. But do you know it is a Lacey? Did you find a tag in a pocket or was it sold as Lacey? 

Kate Spade has several types of long zip wallets although the Lacey is probably the most popular. Neda and Nisha come to mind. The Nisha has only 8 slots but it has a different zip type and your photo doesnt show enough of the wallet to see.

From googling, I agree that the Cobblestone series has the brown strap. So this wallet wouldnt be it. The large spade is not specific to that series though. IMO, that spade looks kinda low from the top, but it could just be your photo angle. 

I agree with BeenBurned that I dont see any problems. However, the style is not familiar.


----------



## KSRookie7

all7s said:


> I don't authenticate, and am very unfamiliar with outlet merchandise beyond what shows up on the sale section of the KS website.
> 
> Yes the Lacey is typically 12 credit card slots. But do you know it is a Lacey? Did you find a tag in a pocket or was it sold as Lacey?
> 
> Kate Spade has several types of long zip wallets although the Lacey is probably the most popular. Neda and Nisha come to mind. The Nisha has only 8 slots but it has a different zip type and your photo doesnt show enough of the wallet to see.
> 
> From googling, I agree that the Cobblestone series has the brown strap. So this wallet wouldnt be it. The large spade is not specific to that series though. IMO, that spade looks kinda low from the top, but it could just be your photo angle.
> 
> I agree with BeenBurned that I dont see any problems. However, the style is not familiar.



Many thanks for your input; as you can see a guy ain't really good in such. I did a quick check on the Nisha. The piece I have has the same type of zip strap as the Nisha, but my is a full zip wallet (from 1 end to the other), unlike the Nisha which zips 2/3 through.


----------



## doinfine

Can someone help me tell if this is real?  It was a donation to a church auction so I don't know where it was bought.


----------



## BeenBurned

doinfine said:


> Can someone help me tell if this is real?  It was a donation to a church auction so I don't know where it was bought.


It's fake and illegal to sell with the KS label. However that black label is a sticker and will peel off. Then you can auction it as a generic no-name bag.


----------



## doinfine

_It's fake and illegal to sell with the KS label. However that black label is a sticker and will peel off. Then you can auction it as a generic no-name bag._

Thank you for your quick reply!  I actually bought it at the auction, but was thinking about consigning it.  It was only then that it occurred to me that it could be fake!  That's why I wanted to authenticate it so I didn't try to resell it if it was.

I really appreciate it!  Thankfully I didn't pay too much for it so I'm not super bummed that it's not real.


----------



## doinfine

BeenBurned said:


> It's fake and illegal to sell with the KS label. However that black label is a sticker and will peel off. Then you can auction it as a generic no-name bag.



Thank you for your quick reply! I actually bought it at the auction, but was thinking about consigning it. It was only then that it occurred to me that it could be fake! That's why I wanted to authenticate it so I didn't try to resell it if it was.

I really appreciate it! Thankfully I didn't pay too much for it so I'm not super bummed that it's not real.


----------



## pursehunter45

Would anyone be willing to take a quick look at the bag for sale here? It's exactly what I'm looking for, but I have zero experience with purses and have no idea what to look for.

http://www.threadflip.com/items/1186236-kate-spade-shouldercross-body-bag

I appreciate your time!


----------



## pursehunter45

I just wanted to add that there aren't very many pictures so I would understand if you couldn't tell by looking.


----------



## sportery

Hi, need help in authenticating this cedar street maise in clocktower, thank you for the help! Please see the links provided, especially the 8th link, where the model number and i believe that is the serial number as well? Is it possible to pinpoint if it is authentic based on this tag? Thank you in advance for your help! 

http://gd2.alicdn.com/imgextra/i2/355806166/TB2va6jbFXXXXbmXpXXXXXXXXXX_!!355806166.jpg
http://gd2.alicdn.com/imgextra/i2/355806166/TB2oiPqbFXXXXbLXXXXXXXXXXXX_!!355806166.jpg
http://gd2.alicdn.com/imgextra/i2/355806166/TB2DI6ebFXXXXcnXpXXXXXXXXXX_!!355806166.jpg
http://gd3.alicdn.com/imgextra/i3/355806166/TB2rTPzbFXXXXXyXXXXXXXXXXXX_!!355806166.jpg
http://gd2.alicdn.com/imgextra/i2/355806166/TB29urxbFXXXXaxXXXXXXXXXXXX_!!355806166.jpg
http://gd4.alicdn.com/imgextra/i4/355806166/TB2qzrubFXXXXbfXXXXXXXXXXXX_!!355806166.jpg
http://gd3.alicdn.com/imgextra/i3/355806166/TB220jjbFXXXXaAXpXXXXXXXXXX_!!355806166.jpg
http://gd1.alicdn.com/imgextra/i1/355806166/TB2m26pbFXXXXbaXXXXXXXXXXXX_!!355806166.jpg
http://gd3.alicdn.com/imgextra/i3/355806166/TB2V.jabFXXXXa.XpXXXXXXXXXX_!!355806166.jpg
http://gd3.alicdn.com/imgextra/i3/355806166/TB2dVzobFXXXXXzXpXXXXXXXXXX_!!355806166.jpg
http://gd1.alicdn.com/imgextra/i1/355806166/TB2PZYsbFXXXXbSXXXXXXXXXXXX_!!355806166.jpg
http://gd4.alicdn.com/imgextra/i4/355806166/TB2K8bmbFXXXXXAXpXXXXXXXXXX_!!355806166.jpg
http://gd4.alicdn.com/imgextra/i4/355806166/TB2UMbsbFXXXXbJXXXXXXXXXXXX_!!355806166.jpg


----------



## kvalentine3

Can anyone help authenticate this bag? I was unsure because the moss green seems a rare color?
Thank you!
http://m.ebay.com/itm/131416278217?nav=SEARCH


----------



## kvalentine3

Looks exactly like mine that I purchased directal from kate spade.


----------



## sportery

sportery said:


> Hi, need help in authenticating this cedar street maise in clocktower, thank you for the help! Please see the links provided, especially the 8th link, where the model number and i believe that is the serial number as well? Is it possible to pinpoint if it is authentic based on this tag? Thank you in advance for your help!
> 
> http://gd2.alicdn.com/imgextra/i2/355806166/TB2va6jbFXXXXbmXpXXXXXXXXXX_!!355806166.jpg
> http://gd2.alicdn.com/imgextra/i2/355806166/TB2oiPqbFXXXXbLXXXXXXXXXXXX_!!355806166.jpg
> http://gd2.alicdn.com/imgextra/i2/355806166/TB2DI6ebFXXXXcnXpXXXXXXXXXX_!!355806166.jpg
> http://gd3.alicdn.com/imgextra/i3/355806166/TB2rTPzbFXXXXXyXXXXXXXXXXXX_!!355806166.jpg
> http://gd2.alicdn.com/imgextra/i2/355806166/TB29urxbFXXXXaxXXXXXXXXXXXX_!!355806166.jpg
> http://gd4.alicdn.com/imgextra/i4/355806166/TB2qzrubFXXXXbfXXXXXXXXXXXX_!!355806166.jpg
> http://gd3.alicdn.com/imgextra/i3/355806166/TB220jjbFXXXXaAXpXXXXXXXXXX_!!355806166.jpg
> http://gd1.alicdn.com/imgextra/i1/355806166/TB2m26pbFXXXXbaXXXXXXXXXXXX_!!355806166.jpg
> http://gd3.alicdn.com/imgextra/i3/355806166/TB2V.jabFXXXXa.XpXXXXXXXXXX_!!355806166.jpg
> http://gd3.alicdn.com/imgextra/i3/355806166/TB2dVzobFXXXXXzXpXXXXXXXXXX_!!355806166.jpg
> http://gd1.alicdn.com/imgextra/i1/355806166/TB2PZYsbFXXXXbSXXXXXXXXXXXX_!!355806166.jpg
> http://gd4.alicdn.com/imgextra/i4/355806166/TB2K8bmbFXXXXXAXpXXXXXXXXXX_!!355806166.jpg
> http://gd4.alicdn.com/imgextra/i4/355806166/TB2UMbsbFXXXXbJXXXXXXXXXXXX_!!355806166.jpg



Hi sorry for posting a new reply as someone told me some of the links are not working, so i decided to upload the pics instead.

I need help in authenticating this cedar street maise in clocktower, thank you for the help! Please see the links provided, especially the 8th link, where the model number and i believe that is the serial number as well? Is it possible to pinpoint if it is authentic based on this tag? Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## sportery

Here are more photos, please see the 4th photo for the model/serial/batch number tag:


----------



## sportery

More photos here as well, sorry for the lengthy posts!


----------



## sportery

This is the last picture, thank you for all the help rendered, and I apologize once again for the really lengthy posts.


----------



## lemonhead130

kvalentine3 said:


> Can anyone help authenticate this bag? I was unsure because the moss green seems a rare color?
> Thank you!
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/131416278217?nav=SEARCH


 


It's hard to tell from these photos, since there's no pictures of the inside of the bag, or the Kate Spade logo or plate.  I would ask for more pictures if you want to be sure it's authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

pursehunter45 said:


> Would anyone be willing to take a quick look at the bag for sale here? It's exactly what I'm looking for, but I have zero experience with purses and have no idea what to look for.
> 
> http://www.threadflip.com/items/1186236-kate-spade-shouldercross-body-bag
> 
> I appreciate your time!


Yes, looks fine. Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

sportery said:


> This is the last picture, thank you for all the help rendered, and I apologize once again for the really lengthy posts.
> 
> View attachment 2881749


Authentic!


----------



## frenchieRU

Hi!  I'm normally over on the Coach forums, but I think I found an authentic nylon Kate Spade tote today while out thrifting   It has one inner zippered pocket and the entire bag zips at the top.  I found a tag inside the pocket that had the number 10640 on it--is that a style number?  I'm also figuring it was a safe bet since it's a good weight for a nylon bag.
Its dimensions are:  10''x11''x4.5'' and a strap drop of 12''
Pictures
Thanks in advance!


----------



## sportery

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!




Thank you for your advice!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

frenchieRU said:


> Hi!  I'm normally over on the Coach forums, but I think I found an authentic nylon Kate Spade tote today while out thrifting   It has one inner zippered pocket and the entire bag zips at the top.  I found a tag inside the pocket that had the number 10640 on it--is that a style number?  I'm also figuring it was a safe bet since it's a good weight for a nylon bag.
> Its dimensions are:  10''x11''x4.5'' and a strap drop of 12''
> Pictures
> Thanks in advance!


Authentic!!!!!


----------



## frenchieRU

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!!!!!


Awesome!!!  Thanks  I think I got the deal of the century since I paid $3 for it   You never can tell with those nylon totes that they seem to have every time I go thrifting.


----------



## laffincrow

Can someone please help to authenticate this?
Thanks.


----------



## laffincrow

hi, trying to authenticate this bag..only let me attach one pic?


----------



## laffincrow

another pic


----------



## BeenBurned

laffincrow said:


> Can someone please help to authenticate this?
> Thanks.


Authentic.


----------



## laffincrow

Awesome!  Thank You very much for responding! I cannot find another like this to determine collection.  Any ideas? Thanks again!!


----------



## PursePout

hi i bought this bag,i think thos is an essex scout,but ive never seen this kind of mark design online, ive seen a stamped one and leather patch one,but never a plastic one,has anyone seen this before or i got a dud one?


----------



## PursePout

heres more photos of the essex scout thanks


----------



## WELL3274

Hi,
Can someone please authenticate this kate spade bag?  I think it is fake and want another opinion. 
Here is link to ebay site
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557 

Thank you!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

WELL3274 said:


> Hi,
> Can someone please authenticate this kate spade bag?  I think it is fake and want another opinion.
> Here is link to ebay site
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Thank you!


It was authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

PursePout said:


> heres more photos of the essex scout thanks


Looks fine to me.


----------



## PursePout

ive returned the bag it smelt of plastic,and theres no tag or whatsoever inside the zipper pull doesnt have the spade as well.


----------



## PursePout

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Looks fine to me.



it looks legit from the outside but when i held it,and smelled the bag,its different..did i just return an authentic item?


----------



## WELL3274

Thank you! Do you know the name of the bag and the collection it is from?  Also the tag inside said made in Vietnam- Have any kate spade bags been made there?


----------



## BeenBurned

PursePout said:


> it looks legit from the outside but when i held it,and smelled the bag,its different..did i just return an authentic item?


I also believe you returned an authentic item.

I hope you didn't leave the seller an undeserved negative feedback.

In the future, please have your items authenticated before accusing a seller of breaking the law and selling a fake.


----------



## lemonhead130

BeenBurned said:


> I also believe you returned an authentic item.
> 
> I hope you didn't leave the seller an undeserved negative feedback.
> 
> In the future, please have your items authenticated before accusing a seller of breaking the law and selling a fake.


 


There, I've learned something today!  I haven't seen the Scout in a cross hatch leather before, nor have I seen the plastic plate on the front - I would have been suspicious of it, as well.  (Then again, if I wasn't sure I wouldn't have bought it.  I don't spend a that much money on maybes.  )


----------



## ShirmaineYing

Can someone please help me to authenticate this bag?
Thank you.


----------



## ShirmaineYing

facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204712413464949&set=pcb.10204712415384997&type=1&theater


----------



## ShirmaineYing

https://www.facebook.com/shirmaine....0204712457626053.1073741829.1074931488&type=1


----------



## PursePout

BeenBurned said:


> I also believe you returned an authentic item.
> 
> I hope you didn't leave the seller an undeserved negative feedback.
> 
> In the future, please have your items authenticated before accusing a seller of breaking the law and selling a fake.



never left any negative feedbacks from the seller,i believe that its a replica though,doesnt smell and feel like leather and has a very strong plastic scent,and theres no kate spade tags on the inside,the zipper pull doesnt have the spade mark,and the sides of the bag is painted on,it looks sloppy,theres glue on the sides of the bag as well...ive only known this when i got the bag,but from the photo it looks authentic,just thought of having a second opinion.they are getting good at this.


----------



## ShirmaineYing

cforum1.cari.com.my/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3614414&pid=124159520&page=1&extra=#pid124159520


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

ShirmaineYing said:


> cforum1.cari.com.my/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3614414&pid=124159520&page=1&extra=#pid124159520


Fake


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

PursePout said:


> never left any negative feedbacks from the seller,i believe that its a replica though,doesnt smell and feel like leather and has a very strong plastic scent,and theres no kate spade tags on the inside,the zipper pull doesnt have the spade mark,and the sides of the bag is painted on,it looks sloppy,theres glue on the sides of the bag as well...ive only known this when i got the bag,but from the photo it looks authentic,just thought of having a second opinion.they are getting good at this.


Where did you buy it?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

WELL3274 said:


> Thank you! Do you know the name of the bag and the collection it is from?  Also the tag inside said made in Vietnam- Have any kate spade bags been made there?


Yes, a few collections were made there.


----------



## BeenBurned

ShirmaineYing said:


> cforum1.cari.com.my/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3614414&pid=124159520&page=1&extra=#pid124159520





dawnsfinallywed said:


> Fake


I'm confused. Although I'm not a KS expert, I do own some, have sold many and I could swear I saw this bag at TJ Maxx. 

I thought I was certain it was authentic. 

The lining looks perfect; even with the spade:






The front looks right:






And I'm seeing a logo on the rivet. I can't recall ever having seen a fake spade (or dot noel) on a fake.






I'm wondering what you see that I'm not seeing.


----------



## BeenBurned

PursePout said:


> hi i bought this bag,i think thos is an essex scout,but ive never seen this kind of mark design online, ive seen a stamped one and leather patch one,but never a plastic one,has anyone seen this before or i got a dud one?





PursePout said:


> heres more photos of the essex scout thanks





PursePout said:


> never left any negative feedbacks from the seller,i believe that its a replica though,doesnt smell and feel like leather and has a very strong plastic scent,and theres no kate spade tags on the inside,the zipper pull doesnt have the spade mark,and the sides of the bag is painted on,it looks sloppy,theres glue on the sides of the bag as well...ive only known this when i got the bag,but from the photo it looks authentic,just thought of having a second opinion.they are getting good at this.


I've noticed a chemical smell on a lot of newer bags, across different brands. 

Here's a different listing for a similar bag with the same front nameplate, same spade logo (barely visible in pictures) and identical details.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

and another: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-spade-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

and another:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Kate-S...72cfd60&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=251770335105

and another: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Unless you are comparing apples to apples, i.e., bags made at the same time, same size, either full-priced or outlet, etc., there might be differences. But that doesn't mean a bag is fake.

*ETA*: May I ask you one question? Are you located in the Philippines?


----------



## PursePout

BeenBurned said:


> I've noticed a chemical smell on a lot of newer bags, across different brands.
> 
> Here's a different listing for a similar bag with the same front nameplate, same spade logo (barely visible in pictures) and identical details.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> and another:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-spade-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> and another:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Kate-S...72cfd60&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=251770335105
> 
> and another:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Unless you are comparing apples to apples, i.e., bags made at the same time, same size, either full-priced or outlet, etc., there might be differences. But that doesn't mean a bag is fake.
> 
> *ETA*: May I ask you one question? Are you located in the Philippines?



those are pretty scouts!but different from the one that ive got,which is made out of very thick clear plastic plate,i also have bags from kate with that kind of name plate logo but its not clear the plate has the same color as the bag,when you run your fingers through them it feels uneven,like its stamped on really well,while the one from the essex that i got well looks like etched on,doesnt even feel like it was stamped,since its still pretty even.

anyways i guess i understand your point,but on my side its very clear that what i had was a replica,as ive said it looks great on the photo,and you will only see that its off when you held it,ive had quite a few kate spade bags and if theres one thing that ive noticed thats consistent about them is the spade zipper pull,the kate spade tags on the inside,and the sides to hide the raw leather isnt painted on,and theres a way to tell if the bag is made of leather,i cant explain unless you held the scout,ive checked the bag,definitely not leather..even the hardwares are different from my other katespades,its peeling on the side part of the bag,ive never seen any glue residue on my kate spade or when i visit their store(i love to smell leather bags and i inspect them for no reason when im at their boutique lol)  the scout bag has glue where the strap handles are,its not obvious from afar not unless you check the bag.for me thats a lot of red flags,to risk having the bag for myself


----------



## PursePout

BeenBurned said:


> I've noticed a chemical smell on a lot of newer bags, across different brands.
> 
> Here's a different listing for a similar bag with the same front nameplate, same spade logo (barely visible in pictures) and identical details.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> and another:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-spade-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> and another:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Kate-S...72cfd60&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=251770335105
> 
> and another:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Unless you are comparing apples to apples, i.e., bags made at the same time, same size, either full-priced or outlet, etc., there might be differences. But that doesn't mean a bag is fake.
> 
> *ETA*: May I ask you one question? Are you located in the Philippines?



those are pretty scouts!but different from the one that ive got,which is made out of very thick clear plastic plate,i also have bags from kate with that kind of name plate logo but its not clear the plate has the same color as the bag,when you run your fingers through them it feels uneven,like its stamped on really well,while the one from the essex that i got well looks like etched on,doesnt even feel like it was stamped,since its still pretty even.

anyways i guess i understand your point,but on my side its very clear that what i had was a replica,as ive said it looks great on the photo,and you will only see that its off when you held it,ive had quite a few kate spade bags and if theres one thing that ive noticed thats consistent about them is the spade zipper pull,the kate spade tags on the inside,and the sides to hide the raw leather isnt painted on,and theres a way to tell if the bag is made of leather,i cant explain unless you held the scout,ive checked the bag,definitely not leather..even the hardwares are different from my other katespades,its peeling on the side part of the bag,ive never seen any glue residue on my kate spade or when i visit their store(i love to smell leather bags and i inspect them for no reason when im at their boutique lol)  the scout bag has glue where the strap handles are,its not obvious from afar not unless you check the bag.for me thats a lot of red flags,to risk having the bag for myself


----------



## PursePout

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Where did you buy it?


my sister bought it on an online thrift shop which sells 2nd hand stuff


----------



## zambonispice

I purchased this bag because I liked the print a couple months ago. Later I noticed the Kate Spade tag on the front. I've tried searching online for this purse to figure out if it is truly a KS or not to no avail. I only paid 5 bucks for it and I didn't buy it because I thought it was a KS bag so if it is not, I am not out anything but I would appreciate your thoughts on it. The tag on the front is sewn on but the is no tag anywhere on the inside to say where it was made. Thanks!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

zambonispice said:


> I purchased this bag because I liked the print a couple months ago. Later I noticed the Kate Spade tag on the front. I've tried searching online for this purse to figure out if it is truly a KS or not to no avail. I only paid 5 bucks for it and I didn't buy it because I thought it was a KS bag so if it is not, I am not out anything but I would appreciate your thoughts on it. The tag on the front is sewn on but the is no tag anywhere on the inside to say where it was made. Thanks!


Absolutely, 100% counterfeit.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

BeenBurned said:


> I'm confused. Although I'm not a KS expert, I do own some, have sold many and I could swear I saw this bag at TJ Maxx.
> 
> I thought I was certain it was authentic.
> 
> The lining looks perfect; even with the spade:
> uf.cari.com.my/forumx/cforum/forum/2a01502/14/090241v66ovo8mkamz6v3y.jpg.thumb.jpg
> 
> The front looks right:
> 
> uf.cari.com.my/forumx/cforum/forum/201502/14/090243v0ddlkkrlkj86rln.jpg.thumb.jpg
> 
> And I'm seeing a logo on the rivet. I can't recall ever having seen a fake spade (or dot noel) on a fake.
> 
> uf.cari.com.my/forumx/cforum/forum/201502/14/090247f5566vv5ec21vzh6.jpg.thumb.jpg
> 
> I'm wondering what you see that I'm not seeing.


You posted a pic of the feet. They look like they're cone-shaped. If they are, it's a counterfeit. Here's the picture on that Asian site to which you posted the link.


----------



## BeenBurned

dawnsfinallywed said:


> You posted a pic of the feet. They look like they're cone-shaped. If they are, it's a counterfeit. Here's the picture on that Asian site to which you posted the link.


Thanks. I didn't post the listing - someone else did. But I missed the feet.


----------



## zambonispice

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Absolutely, 100% counterfeit.



Thank you. Outcome I expected.


----------



## MADD APPLES

I have a bag with the same type of leather patch but it has two gold post on them still not sure about it


----------



## Jezeble

I purchased this bag but I am not sure KS has animal print linings. Please help. Thanks.

https://poshmark.com/listing/51537dad7aea0b18ab003dc3


----------



## MADD APPLES

I'm learning why it's best to just shop at boutiques too many worries with counterfeit bags


----------



## jamcl31

Can someone please help me authenticate this? I think it's of the cobble hill line  thanks!

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/141582531456?nav=SEARCH


----------



## BeenBurned

jamcl31 said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this? I think it's of the cobble hill line  thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/141582531456?nav=SEARCH


Be very very careful buying from ebay.ph. There are extremely "good" fakes coming out of there and on the AT Coach subforum, we recommend that you buy from sellers in other countries. 

There have been too many fakes that only an expert would recognize as such. For example, with Coach, the only difference one might notice is that the bags would have a serial number that doesn't match the style of bag it's on. Or the hardware is ever-so-slightly the wrong size. 

As much as one wants to support the economy in their own country, there are times when you might want to reconsider.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Jezeble said:


> I purchased this bag but I am not sure KS has animal print linings. Please help. Thanks.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/51537dad7aea0b18ab003dc3


Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

MADD APPLES said:


> I'm learning why it's best to just shop at boutiques too many worries with counterfeit bags


There are counterfeits coming out of "boutiques."


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

MADD APPLES said:


> I have a bag with the same type of leather patch but it has two gold post on them still not sure about it


Post pics, please, if you want it authenticated.


----------



## Jezeble

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!


Thank you so much for your time and consideration!


----------



## -flawless-

Could you ladies help me authenticate this bag please? I recently purchased this from a consignment store. I am in love with the style of the bag and I will be a lot more comfortable if it is real. If it is real, would you ladies also happened to know the name/style and season/year of this bag? TIA for your time and help!


----------



## mllerebelle

Hello ladies,
I'm kind of new the bag scene.They have never caught my interest until recently. I am just starting off my career and I wanted something a little more professional than my usual knapsack,but I also wanted something roomy. I really love the designs by Kate Spade. I bought this Kate Spade New York Cedar Street Small Harmony. I would really appreciate some feedback on whether it is authentic or not.
Thank you in advance


----------



## MADD APPLES

Can you ladies authenticate this bag for me had it for a good while


----------



## MADD APPLES

Label


----------



## MADD APPLES

Inside label


----------



## MADD APPLES

Hardware


----------



## rdwashburn87

Hi! I got this bag off of ebay. After doing some research, I think it's the KS Newbury Lane Briar or Newbury Lane Cadene. I can't find it on the KS website. The inside tag says it was made in Vietnam. It feels authentic! If it is fake, it's very good quality - even the liner and zipper. 
Can you authenticate it?


----------



## frenchieRU

Hi again everyone!  This Coachie is back with another potentially authentic Kate Spade 
Looks like another nylon tote of some kind, but if anyone knows a name or product line that'd be great!  The dimensions:  11''x7.5''x5'' with a 10'' strap drop
Pictures


----------



## pursesandoxies

rdwashburn87 said:


> Hi! I got this bag off of ebay. After doing some research, I think it's the KS Newbury Lane Briar or Newbury Lane Cadene. I can't find it on the KS website. The inside tag says it was made in Vietnam. It feels authentic! If it is fake, it's very good quality - even the liner and zipper.
> Can you authenticate it?


It's authentic =) The Newbury line is from the outlets.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

rdwashburn87 said:


> Hi! I got this bag off of ebay. After doing some research, I think it's the KS Newbury Lane Briar or Newbury Lane Cadene. I can't find it on the KS website. The inside tag says it was made in Vietnam. It feels authentic! If it is fake, it's very good quality - even the liner and zipper.
> Can you authenticate it?


Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

MADD APPLES said:


> Hardware


Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Authentic! 



mllerebelle said:


> Hello ladies,
> I'm kind of new the bag scene.They have never caught my interest until recently. I am just starting off my career and I wanted something a little more professional than my usual knapsack,but I also wanted something roomy. I really love the designs by Kate Spade. I bought this Kate Spade New York Cedar Street Small Harmony. I would really appreciate some feedback on whether it is authentic or not.
> Thank you in advance


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

-flawless- said:


> Could you ladies help me authenticate this bag please? I recently purchased this from a consignment store. I am in love with the style of the bag and I will be a lot more comfortable if it is real. If it is real, would you ladies also happened to know the name/style and season/year of this bag? TIA for your time and help!


Authentic!


----------



## frenchieRU

frenchieRU said:


> Hi again everyone!  This Coachie is back with another potentially authentic Kate Spade
> Looks like another nylon tote of some kind, but if anyone knows a name or product line that'd be great!  The dimensions:  11''x7.5''x5'' with a 10'' strap drop
> Pictures


I think my original post got buried, so *bump*


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

frenchieRU said:


> I think my original post got buried, so *bump*


Sorry, I cannot view your pictures here at work!


----------



## -flawless-

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!



Thank you!


----------



## frenchieRU

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Sorry, I cannot view your pictures here at work!


Ahh, okay.  Maybe you'll be able to see these?


----------



## mllerebelle

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!


Thank you for your help!!


----------



## BeenBurned

frenchieRU said:


> Ahh, okay.  Maybe you'll be able to see these?


Authentic.


----------



## frenchieRU

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic.


Woo!  Thanks, BB


----------



## dmand2

Hi lovely authenticators

I'd be so grateful if you could please authenticate the following bag for me:

Item Name: Kate Spade New York Wellesley Neda Zip Around Wallet Deeppink Leather
Listing number: 121567912922
Seller ID: ozsense2014
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121567912922?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Thank you in advance for your assistance!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Authentic


----------



## dmand2

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic


Hi

Just checking this relates to my post about the Kate Spade New York Wellesley Neda Zip Around Wallet Deeppink Leather?

Thanks.


----------



## lemonhead130

This looks like something from the Beacon Court line, but it doesn't seem quite right where the straps attach to the bag. Also, I haven't seen a two tone on line. There is a detachable shoulder strap.  Would someone put my mind to rest? Thanks!!


----------



## lemonhead130

lemonhead130 said:


> This looks like something from the Beacon Court line, but it doesn't seem quite right where the straps attach to the bag. Also, I haven't seen a two tone on line. There is a detachable shoulder strap.  Would someone put my mind to rest? Thanks!!


 
Sorry - I can't seem to attach the picture from my phone or my desktop.  I'll try again later.


----------



## lindaneeds

Hello, I was hoping you could tell me if this Kate Spade Leopard Grainy Vinyl Stacy Wallet is authentic or not? I've check out the numbers from the label and it seems to be real, but the price seems to good to be true! 

Thanks! 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161410185527?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## lindaneeds

lindaneeds said:


> Hello, I was hoping you could tell me if this Kate Spade Leopard Grainy Vinyl Stacy Wallet is authentic or not? I've check out the numbers from the label and it seems to be real, but the price seems to good to be true!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161410185527?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Sorry, here is some more info: 

*Item Name:* Kate Spade New York Leopard Grainy Vinyl Stacy Wallet-BRAND NEW!
*Listing number:* 161410185527
*Seller name or ID:* empmickey
*Working Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161410185527?_trksid=p2060778.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
*Comments:* The buy it now price is $78, or best offer. 

The Seller said: We order some kate spade products from US katespade offical web to a friend in Hong Kong.
But accidentally, my friend shipped this to my Queensland Add instead of my friend's HK address.
Because the postage is very expensive from AU to HK, so we decide to sell these.
All are brand-new, in their original packages.
100% authentic. pls refer to the receipt below.
















Thanks for your help


----------



## amaheswa

Item: NWT Kate Spade Berkeley Lane Small Hanna Crossbody Purse Bag Porcelain
Listing Number: 400875033129

Seller: briga_astell_designer_fashions

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Kate-Sp...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I bought this, but I just want to double check! Thanks in advance


----------



## BeenBurned

lindaneeds said:


> Sorry, here is some more info:
> 
> *Item Name:* Kate Spade New York Leopard Grainy Vinyl Stacy Wallet-BRAND NEW!
> *Listing number:* 161410185527
> *Seller name or ID:* empmickey
> *Working Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161410185527?_trksid=p2060778.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> *Comments:* The buy it now price is $78, or best offer.
> 
> The Seller said: We order some kate spade products from US katespade offical web to a friend in Hong Kong.
> But accidentally, my friend shipped this to my Queensland Add instead of my friend's HK address.
> Because the postage is very expensive from AU to HK, so we decide to sell these.
> All are brand-new, in their original packages.
> 100% authentic. pls refer to the receipt below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help


Other opinions are welcome but I'll state my 2-cents worth.

I'm not the least bit comfortable with the seller,  empmickey for a number of reasons.

1. First of all, she uses pictures that were stolen from other sites/sellers/sources so there's no way of knowing what you'll get. (A receipt proves nothing since receipts can be faked or genuine receipts can be used to "prove" authenticity of a fake.)

2. Her 95% feedback is awful, described as "worst service ever" for a KS item

3. She has fake Chanel earrings listed without use of the brand name, thus staying under the radar: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/newest-K...30?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item259292bbd6

4. She sold fake Coach keychains, also listed without the brand name:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Korean-F...=LH_DefaultDomain_15&var=&hash=item259357c684


----------



## lindaneeds

Thanks for your feedback, BeenBurned. It definitely seems dodgy! 

This one isn't much more expensive, but the photos seems to be unique and it sounds a bit more legit. I'd be interested to hear if anyone thinks this one is real or fake too. Obviously if the cheaper one is real, I'd rather pay less, but it's not that much for this one if it is the real thing. THANK YOU!!! 


*Item Name: *STUNNING KATE SPADE LEOPARD GRAINY LEATHER STACY WALLET BNWT RRP$270
*Listing number:* 121559925318
*Seller name or ID:* hi.street.goodies
*Working Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121559925318?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
*Comments:* eBay Australia - Buy it now price $99. Seller says: 

The classic leopard grainy leather wallet by Kate Spade New York is crafted from pebbled grainy vinyl with smooth cowhide leather, it possesses a unique scaled appearance whilst remaining supple and luxurious to the touch. Work it day or night for timeless style. 

LEOPARD GRAINY STACY LEATHER WALLET 

100% authentic! New with all tags! 

Brand new Kate Spade Leopard Grainy Vinyl Stacy wallet in Leopard. 

pebbled grainy vinyl with smooth cowhide leather 
kate spade lining 
medium wallet with snap closure 
12 credit card slots, 4 billfolds, id window and exterior zip pocket 
3.5''h x 6.6''w x 0.5''d 

No dustbag. Item will be posted to you via tracking post, for peace of mind. 

Buy with confidence. All my kate spade items are genuine.


----------



## lemonhead130

Okay, third try to attach a file is the charm....

This resembles something from the Beacon Court line, but the handles look off.  Can someone be of assistance?  Maybe I have the wrong line. I'd be obliged if you could help me put my mind to rest.  Thanks!!


----------



## knightal

Lemonhead, I am not an authenticator but I believe you might be looking at a Hancock Park Jeanne. It looks very similar to the Beacon Court line except it has smooth leather rather than patent leather. 

http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/kate-spade-new-york-hancock-park-jeanne-leather-satchel-medium/3532670


----------



## lemonhead130

knightal said:


> Lemonhead, I am not an authenticator but I believe you might be looking at a Hancock Park Jeanne. It looks very similar to the Beacon Court line except it has smooth leather rather than patent leather.
> 
> http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/kate-spade-new-york-hancock-park-jeanne-leather-satchel-medium/3532670



You're exactly right - that's my bag to a T.  So happy to have this verified.  Thanks, knightal!  I love this bag, and now I can do that without reservations.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

dmand2 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just checking this relates to my post about the Kate Spade New York Wellesley Neda Zip Around Wallet Deeppink Leather?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes


----------



## dmand2

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes


Thank you so much dawnsfinallywed. Just wanted to make sure!!


----------



## lindaneeds

lindaneeds said:


> Thanks for your feedback, BeenBurned. It definitely seems dodgy!
> 
> This one isn't much more expensive, but the photos seems to be unique and it sounds a bit more legit. I'd be interested to hear if anyone thinks this one is real or fake too. Obviously if the cheaper one is real, I'd rather pay less, but it's not that much for this one if it is the real thing. THANK YOU!!!
> 
> 
> *Item Name: *STUNNING KATE SPADE LEOPARD GRAINY LEATHER STACY WALLET BNWT RRP$270
> *Listing number:* 121559925318
> *Seller name or ID:* hi.street.goodies
> *Working Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121559925318?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> *Comments:* eBay Australia - Buy it now price $99. Seller says:
> 
> The classic leopard grainy leather wallet by Kate Spade New York is crafted from pebbled grainy vinyl with smooth cowhide leather, it possesses a unique scaled appearance whilst remaining supple and luxurious to the touch. Work it day or night for timeless style.
> 
> LEOPARD GRAINY STACY LEATHER WALLET
> 
> 100% authentic! New with all tags!
> 
> Brand new Kate Spade Leopard Grainy Vinyl Stacy wallet in Leopard.
> 
> pebbled grainy vinyl with smooth cowhide leather
> kate spade lining
> medium wallet with snap closure
> 12 credit card slots, 4 billfolds, id window and exterior zip pocket
> 3.5''h x 6.6''w x 0.5''d
> 
> No dustbag. Item will be posted to you via tracking post, for peace of mind.
> 
> Buy with confidence. All my kate spade items are genuine.


Just wondering if anyone could let me know if they think this one is authentic or not? It's still available on eBay and I'd love to buy it if it's the real thing. Thanks in advance


----------



## amaheswa

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, but has anyone bought KS bags on Gilt. If so, are they 100% authentic? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

This is a Goodwill find. I find the lack of interior identification suspicious. It has a blank tab on front of the zipper pocket, and a plain zipper on the interior zipper pocket, both shown in photo 4. If any other photos are required, please let me know. Thank you!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

ChevaliereNoir said:


> This is a Goodwill find. I find the lack of interior identification suspicious. It has a blank tab on front of the zipper pocket, and a plain zipper on the interior zipper pocket, both shown in photo 4. If any other photos are required, please let me know. Thank you!


100% counterfeit. Please remove fake label before it goes back into circulation. Also, Goodwill committed a crime selling this... Whether they knew it or not. You could take it back and demand your money back. Remind them that the sale of counterfeits is illegal. Good luck!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

dawnsfinallywed said:


> 100% counterfeit. Please remove fake label before it goes back into circulation. Also, Goodwill committed a crime selling this... Whether they knew it or not. You could take it back and demand your money back. Remind them that the sale of counterfeits is illegal. Good luck!



I removed the fake label as suggested. This is what I found underneath:





Unless the Goodwill employees destroy this in front of me, I don't think I can return it in good conscience. 
Might have to eat the $10 on this one and cut it up and take it to the dump myself. That'll teach me to buy without checking for authenticity first.

Edit: Thank you for your help!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I removed the fake label as suggested. This is what I found underneath:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless the Goodwill employees destroy this in front of me, I don't think I can return it in good conscience.
> Might have to eat the $10 on this one and cut it up and take it to the dump myself. That'll teach me to buy without checking for authenticity first.
> 
> Edit: Thank you for your help!


You're quite welcome.


----------



## BeenBurned

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I removed the fake label as suggested. This is what I found underneath:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless the Goodwill employees destroy this in front of me, I don't think I can return it in good conscience.
> Might have to eat the $10 on this one and cut it up and take it to the dump myself. That'll teach me to buy without checking for authenticity first.
> 
> Edit: Thank you for your help!



The fact is that the bag is fake, whether you removed the label or not. With that other marking, you can't even call it a generic bag. 

What I would do (and wouldn't hide it from GW) is to take a black sharpie (or a color that will show inside) and mark with "Counterfeit Kate Spade bag. Should not be sold."

They'll have a hard time defending themselves against you for doing that.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Thanks y'all. I feel bad about returning something relatively inexpensive to me to a charity. At this point, I'm thinking of just destroying it myself and talking to a store manager without returning nor asking for a refund. It was donated, so they didn't buy it, which means the bad guys don't get any more money out of the bag.
How do they authenticate their items, anyway?


----------



## BeenBurned

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Thanks y'all. I feel bad about returning something relatively inexpensive to me to a charity. At this point, I'm thinking of just destroying it myself and talking to a store manager without returning nor asking for a refund. It was donated, so they didn't buy it, which means the bad guys don't get any more money out of the bag.
> How do they authenticate their items, anyway?


Thrifts usually don't authenticate their items. Most mistakenly believe that as a charity, they're exempt from having to authenticate items. Then they claim that they're not selling as authentic so they aren't breaking any laws. 

But the same rules apply to charity thrifts as to regular retailers as well as online sellers. (It even applies to garage sale sellers.) 

Sellers have to know items are authentic or they can't list or sell them. They're supposed to have items authenticated and if authenticity can't be determined or if an item is deemed fake, it cannot be sold - PERIOD. 

That's the law but it's rarely complied with and rarely enforced.


----------



## islandliving

Hi! I ordered this bag six months ago (one for me and one for my best friend):
http://www.katespadeonsale.com/kate-...ue-online.html
Is it a fake? And is it made with real saffiano leather as it is supposed to be or plastic (if it's a fake)
Please help! It's driving me insane not knowing. Also, the Kate Spade  webpage doesn't ship to my country, so I had to order it from a Kate  Spade Outlet webpage. Even more annoying


----------



## BeenBurned

islandliving said:


> Hi! I ordered this bag six months ago (one for me and one for my best friend):
> http://www.katespadeonsale.com/kate-...ue-online.html
> Is it a fake? And is it made with real saffiano leather as it is supposed to be or plastic (if it's a fake)
> Please help! It's driving me insane not knowing. Also, the Kate Spade  webpage doesn't ship to my country, so I had to order it from a Kate  Spade Outlet webpage. Even more annoying


According to the whois lookup, it appears to be KS's own site:

http://www.whois.com/whois/katespadeonsale.com


----------



## islandliving

Seriously? How will I know for sure? I mean, it even came with one of those Kate Spade guarantees: "This is an authentic Kate Spade..." - something like that. Also, there is nothing that looks really fake about it, except that the label inside isn't like the labels inside the bags on the Kate Spade website (you can see the label on the picture of the link). Honestly, it just looks like the quality is a bit worse (like it's made for an outlet), but I read some reviews about the real charlotte street small sloan and they all said that they wish the quality/craftmanship was better. 
I ordered the bag from that website because you can't get it anymore from the real website and because Kate Spade doesn't ship to my country.
How can I tell if it's made from saffiano leather (as it's supposed to) or plastic?
Also: When something is fake, it just looks fake. Then why would a company go through so much trouble making something look real, even shipping the bag with a guarantee and everything if it's fake?
Should I write to the real Kate Spade website and ask them about it?


----------



## BeenBurned

islandliving said:


> Hi! I ordered this bag six months ago (one for me and one for my best friend):
> http://www.katespadeonsale.com/kate-...ue-online.html
> Is it a fake? And is it made with real saffiano leather as it is supposed to be or plastic (if it's a fake)
> Please help! It's driving me insane not knowing. Also, the Kate Spade  webpage doesn't ship to my country, so I had to order it from a Kate  Spade Outlet webpage. Even more annoying





BeenBurned said:


> According to the whois lookup, it appears to be KS's own site:
> 
> http://www.whois.com/whois/katespadeonsale.com





islandliving said:


> Seriously? How will I know for sure? I mean, it even came with one of those Kate Spade guarantees: "This is an authentic Kate Spade..." - something like that. Also, there is nothing that looks really fake about it, except that the label inside isn't like the labels inside the bags on the Kate Spade website (you can see the label on the picture of the link). Honestly, it just looks like the quality is a bit worse (like it's made for an outlet), but I read some reviews about the real charlotte street small sloan and they all said that they wish the quality/craftmanship was better.
> I ordered the bag from that website because you can't get it anymore from the real website and because Kate Spade doesn't ship to my country.
> How can I tell if it's made from saffiano leather (as it's supposed to) or plastic?
> Also: When something is fake, it just looks fake. Then why would a company go through so much trouble making something look real, even shipping the bag with a guarantee and everything if it's fake?
> Should I write to the real Kate Spade website and ask them about it?


This is from the whois lookup. It's got KS's phone number as the contact. Call them to confirm!!

*katespadeonsale.com registry whois*

             Updated 9 hours ago - Refresh                                 Domain Name: KATESPADEONSALE.COM
Registrar: MARKMONITOR INC.
Sponsoring Registrar IANA ID: 292
Whois Server: whois.markmonitor.com
Referral URL: http://www.markmonitor.com
Name Server: ARNOLD.NS.CLOUDFLARE.COM
Name Server: BARBARA.NS.CLOUDFLARE.COM
Status: clientDeleteProhibited http://www.icann.org/epp#clientDeleteProhibited
Status: clientTransferProhibited http://www.icann.org/epp#clientTransferProhibited
Status: clientUpdateProhibited http://www.icann.org/epp#clientUpdateProhibited
Updated Date: 27-jan-2015
Creation Date: 29-jul-2014
Expiration Date: 29-jul-2017

*katespadeonsale.com registrar whois*

             Updated 9 hours ago                                 Domain Name: katespadeonsale.com
Registry Domain ID: 1868825257_DOMAIN_COM-VRSN
Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.markmonitor.com
Registrar URL: http://www.markmonitor.com
Updated Date: 2015-01-27T11:32:55-0800
Creation Date: 2014-07-29T01:08:16-0700
Registrar Registration Expiration Date: 2017-07-29T01:08:16-0700
Registrar: MarkMonitor, Inc.
Registrar IANA ID: 292
Registrar Abuse Contact Email: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@markmonitor.com
Registrar Abuse Contact Phone: +1.2083895740
Domain Status: clientUpdateProhibited (https://www.icann.org/epp#clientUpdateProhibited)
Domain Status: clientTransferProhibited (https://www.icann.org/epp#clientTransferProhibited)
Domain Status: clientDeleteProhibited (https://www.icann.org/epp#clientDeleteProhibited)
Registry Registrant ID: 
Registrant Name: Domain Administrator
*Registrant Organization: Kate Spade LLC
Registrant Street: 5901 West Side Avenue, 
Registrant City: North Bergen
Registrant State/Province: NJ
Registrant Postal Code: 07047*
Registrant Country: US
Registrant Phone: +1.2012956000
Registrant Phone Ext: 
Registrant Fax: +1.2012956706
Registrant Fax Ext: 
Registrant Email: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@katespade.com
Registry Admin ID: 
Admin Name: Domain Administrator
*Admin Organization: Kate Spade LLC
Admin Street: 5901 West Side Avenue, *
Admin City: North Bergen
Admin State/Province: NJ
Admin Postal Code: 07047
Admin Country: US
*Admin Phone: +1.2012956000*
Admin Phone Ext: 
Admin Fax: +1.2012956706
Admin Fax Ext: 
Admin Email: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@katespade.com
Registry Tech ID: 
Tech Name: Domain Administrator
Tech Organization: Kate Spade LLC
Tech Street: 5901 West Side Avenue, 
Tech City: North Bergen
Tech State/Province: NJ
Tech Postal Code: 07047
Tech Country: US
Tech Phone: +1.2012956000
Tech Phone Ext: 
Tech Fax: +1.2012956706
Tech Fax Ext: 
Tech Email: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@katespade.com
Name Server: arnold.ns.cloudflare.com
Name Server: barbara.ns.cloudflare.com
DNSSEC: unsigned
URL of the ICANN WHOIS Data Problem Reporting System: http://wdprs.internic.net/
>>> Last update of WHOIS database: 2015-03-14T21:38:17-0700 <<<


----------



## princeville06

Hello - can anyone tell me if this nylon diaper bag is authentic? Thank you!


----------



## lemonhead130

islandliving said:


> Hi! I ordered this bag six months ago (one for me and one for my best friend):
> http://www.katespadeonsale.com/kate-...ue-online.html
> Is it a fake? And is it made with real saffiano leather as it is supposed to be or plastic (if it's a fake)
> Please help! It's driving me insane not knowing. Also, the Kate Spade  webpage doesn't ship to my country, so I had to order it from a Kate  Spade Outlet webpage. Even more annoying


Can you post pictures of your purse?  It's hard to get a good read if you don't share pictures of the actual bag you're asking about. 
However, I seem to recall being warned away from the "katespadeonsale" website before. 
I could be entirely wrong, but I'd be interested to see pictures of your purse.


----------



## lindaneeds

lindaneeds said:


> Just wondering if anyone could let me know if they think this one is authentic or not? It's still available on eBay and I'd love to buy it if it's the real thing. Thanks in advance



Hello there, I ended up purchasing the grainy leopard print wallet from eBay Australia and it is really nice. I've taken some more pictures of it and was hoping you could put my mind at ease that it is indeed real? Thank you so much in advance


----------



## islandliving




----------



## katespadecharm

Hi, I recently bought this Kate Spade Cedar Street Maise Shoulder Top Bag online and would like to authenticate it. To me it looks like what's on the Kate Spade website as well as Amazon. Would just like to seek your expert advice on whether it's real...

s1.postimg.org/sr8v7p58r/IMG_6875.jpg

s1.postimg.org/eeatvmvuz/IMG_6876.jpg

s1.postimg.org/kvtqf568b/IMG_6877.jpg

s1.postimg.org/fhuy7lgi3/IMG_6878.jpg

s1.postimg.org/xypcyewgb/IMG_6879.jpg

s1.postimg.org/l9znshfpn/IMG_6880.jpg

s1.postimg.org/b2h4g2thn/IMG_6881.jpg


----------



## CostcoRhi84

Is she the real deal?


----------



## CostcoRhi84

More


----------



## islandliving

Hi! I ordered this bag six months ago (one for me and one for my best friend):
http://www.katespadeonsale.com/kate-...ue-online.html
Is it a fake? And is it made with real saffiano leather as it is supposed to be or plastic (if it's a fake)
Please help! It's driving me insane not knowing. Also, the Kate Spade   webpage doesn't ship to my country, so I had to order it from a Kate   Spade Outlet webpage. Even more annoying  

This is the message I posted a few days ago. Finally managed  to upload some pictures. What do you guys think? Fake or real (outlet  real)?


----------



## knightal

islandliving said:


> Hi! I ordered this bag six months ago (one for me and one for my best friend):
> http://www.katespadeonsale.com/kate-...ue-online.html
> Is it a fake? And is it made with real saffiano leather as it is supposed to be or plastic (if it's a fake)
> Please help! It's driving me insane not knowing. Also, the Kate Spade  webpage doesn't ship to my country, so I had to order it from a Kate  Spade Outlet webpage. Even more annoying



Hi, I was trying to access the website at work but it wouldn't let me go on it because of "bad reputation".  I have no idea how a website gets onto this list but it makes me question its validity.

I know shopbop ships worldwide and sells kate spade.  You can order stuff from there.


----------



## loridenise

Hi, I am really sorry I am probably doing this wrong because I posted in another forum but thought it was the kate spade authentic one but I don't think it was I hope to learn my way around soon lol. This is a wallet that I am trying to see if it is real. The piece on the front that says Kate Spade New york does not have a spade on it and the four metal pieces holding it on have shapes on them, they each have two circles and something that looks like a bell and upside down bell . Thanks for your help. Lori


----------



## tennistensai

Hi,
I'm interested in buying this Kate Spade Looloo Perri Lane bag.
Is this authentic?

http://i57.tinypic.com/30djy3q.jpg
http://i59.tinypic.com/w1g0v4.jpg
http://i62.tinypic.com/2exu90w.jpg
http://i57.tinypic.com/of9cn7.jpg


----------



## VelmaTallbot

I thought this bag looked pretty good, but I can't find any others quite like it and it's making me doubt. The details are nice and it's certainly not the kind of chintzy fake I usually see, with crooked lettering and bad hardware. The leather is real leather, the lining is logo print... There's a tag inside the zip pocket, see photo, with a code on it (S363) and another tag that with an additional code. It also has a made in China tag in the side seam. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Hope that's not too many pictures! I actually have more, if necessary. Thank you!


----------



## loridenise

Hi, I just joined this group so I have sooo much to learn but I noticed the designs on the inside of your bag are the same as the little metal pieces that are on my wallet that I posted to see if it was real or not . Maybe that is a Kate Spade design. Hope so


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

loridenise said:


> Hi, I am really sorry I am probably doing this wrong because I posted in another forum but thought it was the kate spade authentic one but I don't think it was I hope to learn my way around soon lol. This is a wallet that I am trying to see if it is real. The piece on the front that says Kate Spade New york does not have a spade on it and the four metal pieces holding it on have shapes on them, they each have two circles and something that looks like a bell and upside down bell . Thanks for your help. Lori


Authentic. Interior design is called the "Dot Noel." Those shapes mimic a k and an s.,


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

VelmaTallbot said:


> I thought this bag looked pretty good, but I can't find any others quite like it and it's making me doubt. The details are nice and it's certainly not the kind of chintzy fake I usually see, with crooked lettering and bad hardware. The leather is real leather, the lining is logo print... There's a tag inside the zip pocket, see photo, with a code on it (S363) and another tag that with an additional code. It also has a made in China tag in the side seam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that's not too many pictures! I actually have more, if necessary. Thank you!


Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

princeville06 said:


> Hello - can anyone tell me if this nylon diaper bag is authentic? Thank you!


Authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

CostcoRhi84 said:


> More


Authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

katespadecharm said:


> Hi, I recently bought this Kate Spade Cedar Street Maise Shoulder Top Bag online and would like to authenticate it. To me it looks like what's on the Kate Spade website as well as Amazon. Would just like to seek your expert advice on whether it's real...
> 
> s1.postimg.org/sr8v7p58r/IMG_6875.jpg
> 
> s1.postimg.org/eeatvmvuz/IMG_6876.jpg
> 
> s1.postimg.org/kvtqf568b/IMG_6877.jpg
> 
> s1.postimg.org/fhuy7lgi3/IMG_6878.jpg
> 
> s1.postimg.org/xypcyewgb/IMG_6879.jpg
> 
> s1.postimg.org/l9znshfpn/IMG_6880.jpg
> 
> s1.postimg.org/b2h4g2thn/IMG_6881.jpg


Authentic.


----------



## loridenise

Thank you very much !


----------



## islandliving

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic.


Could you please look at the pictures I posted and tell me what you think? Please?


----------



## islandliving

lemonhead130 said:


> Can you post pictures of your purse?  It's hard to get a good read if you don't share pictures of the actual bag you're asking about.
> However, I seem to recall being warned away from the "katespadeonsale" website before.
> I could be entirely wrong, but I'd be interested to see pictures of your purse.


I have posted pictures now. Please tell me what you think?


----------



## dmand2

Hi wonderful authenticators

I'd really appreciate it if you could please authenticate the following purse:

Item name: 
Item #: Women's Kate Spade Wallet pink coin key holder purse 
Seller I.D.: gttfwnt
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321702816622?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I know there are limited photos, so you might not be able to authenticate. I asked the seller for more and was told she/he would provide them in a few weeks on return from holiday. Hoping not to have to wait that long!

Thank you for your valuable help!!


----------



## princeville06

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic



Thanks so much!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

dmand2 said:


> Hi wonderful authenticators
> 
> I'd really appreciate it if you could please authenticate the following purse:
> 
> Item name:
> Item #: Women's Kate Spade Wallet pink coin key holder purse
> Seller I.D.: gttfwnt
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321702816622?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I know there are limited photos, so you might not be able to authenticate. I asked the seller for more and was told she/he would provide them in a few weeks on return from holiday. Hoping not to have to wait that long!
> 
> Thank you for your valuable help!!


Authentic!


----------



## dmand2

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!


Thank you so much Dawnsfinallywed!  I was really worried the shortage of photos wouldn't enable authentication, so this is great news! Appreciate your assistance as always!!


----------



## islandliving

knightal said:


> Hi, I was trying to access the website at work but it wouldn't let me go on it because of "bad reputation".  I have no idea how a website gets onto this list but it makes me question its validity.
> 
> I know shopbop ships worldwide and sells kate spade.  You can order stuff from there.


Thank you


----------



## islandliving

islandliving said:


> Hi! I ordered this bag six months ago (one for me and one for my best friend):
> http://www.katespadeonsale.com/kate-...ue-online.html
> Is it a fake? And is it made with real saffiano leather as it is supposed to be or plastic (if it's a fake)
> Please help! It's driving me insane not knowing. Also, the Kate Spade   webpage doesn't ship to my country, so I had to order it from a Kate   Spade Outlet webpage. Even more annoying
> 
> This is the message I posted a few days ago. Finally managed  to upload some pictures. What do you guys think? Fake or real (outlet  real)?


Hi! Does anyone have an opinion about the handbag in these pictures? I would really appreciate it if someone wrote back. Please?


----------



## islandliving

islandliving said:


> Hi! Does anyone have an opinion about the handbag in these pictures? I would really appreciate it if someone wrote back. Please?


It's the blue handbag on page 308


----------



## gardner306

Vintage Jewels said:


> Found this today at a garage sale and I do not know much about designer bags. Can you give me some feedback?


I just found a similar bag just without the front pocket.  Do you know the year or collection?  Thanks!


----------



## gardner306

phy_o said:


> Hi, can someone help me to authenticate this bag?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270708537526&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Bought this online but the embossed at the bottom of the bag looks like print instead of embossment. Then checked with some other sellers also looks the same. However I saw someone selling a pre-owned back, the embossement looks way different. Hope I didn't get a fake one! Seller even sent it with Kate Spade wrapper, paper bag and tissue. Getting confused! Someone pls help. Thanks!


I'm new to all of this.  Does Kate Spade emboss her name on the bottom of her bags?


----------



## gardner306

joyceeelicious said:


> Yup that's authentic


If a bag is authentic, is it embossed on the bottom?  Thanks!


----------



## Miaaaa

Please help me authenticate this! I got this online. Everything looks fine to me except the model code. Why is it WKRG1444 instead of WKRU1444. TIA!


----------



## VelmaTallbot

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic.



Thank you so much!! Sorry it has taken me so long to reply. :shame: I really appreciate your help.


----------



## gardner306

Can anyone authenticate this for me please and offer any info about it?  Thank you so much!  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...7710&clkid=5029170152459794838&_qi=RTM2067269


----------



## dollface34

http://m.ebay.com/itm/181690622187?txnId=0

Can someone please look at the black Kate spade bag?

There are 2 Kate spade bags in the auction. The black one looks fake to me. No tag inside at all. Embossed label on outside. I also think the coach is fake too. But I am focused on the Kate spade right now. Thanks!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

dollface34 said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/181690622187?txnId=0
> 
> Can someone please look at the black Kate spade bag?
> 
> There are 2 Kate spade bags in the auction. The black one looks fake to me. No tag inside at all. Embossed label on outside. I also think the coach is fake too. But I am focused on the Kate spade right now. Thanks!!


The kate spades are authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

gardner306 said:


> Can anyone authenticate this for me please and offer any info about it?  Thank you so much!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...7710&clkid=5029170152459794838&_qi=RTM2067269


It's exactly what they say it is. Authentic Stevie.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Miaaaa said:


> Please help me authenticate this! I got this online. Everything looks fine to me except the model code. Why is it WKRG1444 instead of WKRU1444. TIA!


Seems fine to me. Could be made for outlet.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

gardner306 said:


> I just found a similar bag just without the front pocket.  Do you know the year or collection?  Thanks!


Picture?


----------



## gardner306

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It's exactly what they say it is. Authentic Stevie.


Awesome.  Thank you so much!


----------



## dollface34

Thanks!


----------



## dollface34

dawnsfinallywed said:


> The kate spades are authentic.



Thanks!


----------



## Miaaaa

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Seems fine to me. Could be made for outlet.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Roni412

Hi. Would you be so kind to help me find out if these bags are authentic or not?

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=361251425537 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161644844171 

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Roni412

Hi. Would you be so kind to help me find out if this bag is authentic or not?

http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/aprildelavirgen/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsdhcgnqan.jpg.html

http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/aprildelavirgen/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpszjplwqja.jpg.html

http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/aprildelavirgen/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zps6w7jxwkz.jpg.html

http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/aprildelavirgen/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsiq5xoek3.jpg.html

http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/aprildelavirgen/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsvruhnrms.jpg.html

http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/aprildelavirgen/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsne580cxc.jpg.html

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## BeenBurned

Roni412 said:


> Hi. Would you be so kind to help me find out if these bags are authentic or not?
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=361251425537
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161644844171
> 
> Thank you so much for your help.



The second one looks okay. 

There's no way to authenticate the first listing because the seller uses pictures from other sources/internet. There's no way of knowing what you'll actually receive.


----------



## Roni412

Thank you. The second one is on it's way already. I hope they're both authentic. I'll post some pictures again once I received the bags.


----------



## Roni412

Hi, please help me authenticate this bag. I just want to make sure the bag I bought from ebay is authentic. Thank you so much for all your help. I appreciate any comments.

Item: Kate Spade Sedgewick Place Kensey Top Handle Satchel Bag
Listing number: PXRU4775, Q064, 0414
Seller: Ebay (thequeenscloset11)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/usr/thequeenscloset11?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Comments: i bought the through ebay from thequeenscloset11 listing. Please see photos below.
http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/aprildelavirgen/media/Kate%20spade_zpsslxdragz.jpg.html

http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/aprildelavirgen/media/Kate spade3_zpsgh1yubo6.jpg.html

http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/aprildelavirgen/media/Kate spade2_zpst9c8ytjh.jpg.html

http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/aprildelavirgen/media/Kate spade1_zpsju8kiey8.jpg.html


Thank you again.


----------



## Roni412

Hi. Would like to ask for your help to find out if this bag is authentic or not?

Item: Leather Alessa Wellesley Blue Satchel Crossbody
Listing number: WKRU1743, Q064, 0214
Seller: Ebay (beckymeza24)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/usr/beckymeza24?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Comments: I also bought this bag from Ebay. I so like satchel bags and love Kate Spade bags. Unfortunately it is out of stock here in our country, so I found a great deal with Ebay. I wish and hope you guys could help me authenticate this bag. Thank you so much guys! You guys are such a big help.
http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/aprildelavirgen/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsdhcgnqan.jpg.html

http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/aprildelavirgen/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpszjplwqja.jpg.html

http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/aprildelavirgen/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zps6w7jxwkz.jpg.html

http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/aprildelavirgen/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsiq5xoek3.jpg.html

http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/aprildelavirgen/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsvruhnrms.jpg.html

http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/aprildelavirgen/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsne580cxc.jpg.html

Again, Thank you and I appreciate so much what you do to help us know which is authentic and not.


----------



## xiwang

I've seen the Call to Action totes with both the cutout spade and standalone spade as the hardware. Are they both authentic, or is one a fake? Thanks!

https://poshmark.com/listing/NWT-Kate-Spade-Call-to-Action-Curiosity-Tote-54fc4b08ea3f366c2a01270b


----------



## mcquat

Does anyone recognize this bag style or know if this is authentic? I was looking into  to buy it from a friend but didn't want to offend them by asking if it was authentic. Thanks.


----------



## Daffodileifa

Hi,

Recently, I just bought a Kate Spade Cedar Street Maise from an online store in my country. The seller assure me that it is authentic. The bag arrive today. Everything looks great. However, I am a bit worry because the bag code is different.
It is WKRU1123 on the tag and WLRU1236 on the bag. While it supposed to be PXRU4471
According to the seller, it's because the bag is taken directly from the factory. 
I will attach several photo. Please help me authenticate this. Thank you so much 

http://s4.postimg.org/wui6etw9p/DSC_0918.jpg

http://s21.postimg.org/giay83sif/DSC_0916.jpg

http://s17.postimg.org/wrc4mrktr/DSC_0917.jpg

http://s2.postimg.org/yuy3s7fbd/DSC_0920.jpg

http://s18.postimg.org/ahqhldojd/DSC_0921.jpg

http://s18.postimg.org/jqsnvhxfd/DSC_0922.jpg

http://s18.postimg.org/6b5n61oxl/DSC_0923.jpg

http://s18.postimg.org/shzoprgqh/DSC_0924.jpg

http://s12.postimg.org/nhktvi42l/DSC_0925.jpg

http://s12.postimg.org/u9b8yct25/DSC_0926.jpg


----------



## Daffodileifa

Update:

Hi,

After another inspection I found another different thing
It is the hardware on the adjustable strap. Based on the photo on Kate Spade website, the hardware shape after the clasp supposed to be a perfect circle while mine look like this :

http://s12.postimg.org/fdndfg07x/DSC_0928.jpg

My seller said it depends on the factory. Some factory might give a little different hardware. She said she encounter this problem too on some Michael Kors handbag. 

I am not sure about this issue since I don't have many Kate Spade handbag so your help will be really helpful. Thank you so much


----------



## Daffodileifa

mcquat said:


> Does anyone recognize this bag style or know if this is authentic? I was looking into  to buy it from a friend but didn't want to offend them by asking if it was authentic. Thanks.



Hi, I hope this will help. I think the name for that bag is 'Kate Spade Natalie Wellesley'

I don't know for sure, but it look really similar with the bag on your photo


----------



## all7s

Daffodileifa said:


> Hi,
> 
> Recently, I just bought a Kate Spade Cedar Street Maise from an online store in my country. The seller assure me that it is authentic. The bag arrive today. Everything looks great. However, I am a bit worry because the bag code is different.
> It is WKRU1123 on the tag and WLRU1236 on the bag. While it supposed to be PXRU4471
> According to the seller, it's because the bag is taken directly from the factory.
> I will attach several photo. Please help me authenticate this. Thank you so much
> 
> http://s4.postimg.org/wui6etw9p/DSC_0918.jpg
> 
> http://s21.postimg.org/giay83sif/DSC_0916.jpg
> 
> http://s17.postimg.org/wrc4mrktr/DSC_0917.jpg
> 
> http://s2.postimg.org/yuy3s7fbd/DSC_0920.jpg
> 
> http://s18.postimg.org/ahqhldojd/DSC_0921.jpg
> 
> http://s18.postimg.org/jqsnvhxfd/DSC_0922.jpg
> 
> http://s18.postimg.org/6b5n61oxl/DSC_0923.jpg
> 
> http://s18.postimg.org/shzoprgqh/DSC_0924.jpg
> 
> http://s12.postimg.org/nhktvi42l/DSC_0925.jpg
> 
> http://s12.postimg.org/u9b8yct25/DSC_0926.jpg





Daffodileifa said:


> Update:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> After another inspection I found another different thing
> It is the hardware on the adjustable strap. Based on the photo on Kate Spade website, the hardware shape after the clasp supposed to be a perfect circle while mine look like this :
> 
> http://s12.postimg.org/fdndfg07x/DSC_0928.jpg
> 
> My seller said it depends on the factory. Some factory might give a little different hardware. She said she encounter this problem too on some Michael Kors handbag.
> 
> I am not sure about this issue since I don't have many Kate Spade handbag so your help will be really helpful. Thank you so much



I don't authenticate. 

But I wanted to point out that the tag says the purse should be a hot pink stevie. So the tag does not even belong to that bag. 

And maybe it is just the photo angle or the way the bag is stuffed, but the purse shape seems more square than maise shaped.

Yikes, like you I would be suspicious at their comment about different hardware. Especially considering some of the on point fake Maise purses I found and just posted in the hall of shame thread. The hardware shape you just posted may resemble their hardware shape in their 14th photo down. 

I hope an authenticator can come in here to help you.


----------



## Daffodileifa

all7s said:


> I don't authenticate.
> 
> But I wanted to point out that the tag says the purse should be a hot pink stevie. So the tag does not even belong to that bag.
> 
> And maybe it is just the photo angle or the way the bag is stuffed, but the purse shape seems more square than maise shaped.
> 
> Yikes, like you I would be suspicious at their comment about different hardware. Especially considering some of the on point fake Maise purses I found and just posted in the hall of shame thread. The hardware shape you just posted may resemble their hardware shape in their 14th photo down.
> 
> I hope an authenticator can come in here to help you.



Yep. Thank you for your support . 

It looks pretty authentic to me in real life (the lining, the leather, etc) but well there are some premium quality fake (the one that they made really similar with the real one) right. 

I ask the seller about the hardware and she said that the bag is made for outlet so sometimes if the bag have little defect (in my case the adjustable strap), then they will change it with available strap. 

But I guess I was just unlucky  because I just open the seller website and found that the dynasty red maise, that she sell, has the right hardware 

I don't know about the shaped because sometimes when I see it in different angle, it make it look like square but if I changed it a little it became maise shaped 

Anyway I visit the web that sell the fake Kate Spade Cedar Street Maise. I just found it a bit ridiculous that they sell it for $398 while in Kate Spade website it is only $298. Also, it looks like the website take some of the real cedar street maise picture from kate spade web and put it there to make the buyer become more assured.


----------



## ingridvee

Hello ladies! I also just bought a Kate Spade Cedar Street Maise, like Daffodileifa above. It seemed authentic to me, until I noticed that there is only one tag on the inside of the purse. Do authentic bags have two? 

Here are pictures of the tags I'm talking about - http://i.imgur.com/yyKfd3R.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/otOgft6.jpg

As you guys can see, there is only one.

More pictures of the bag:
http://i.imgur.com/SSAtin5.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/vpWyUR3.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/QzemAgn.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/DziM9E4.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/cGMUqnC.jpg

Please help me authenticate this bag! Thank you in advance.
http://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=518242


----------



## Daffodileifa

ingridvee said:


> Hello ladies! I also just bought a Kate Spade Cedar Street Maise, like Daffodileifa above. It seemed authentic to me, until I noticed that there is only one tag on the inside of the purse. Do authentic bags have two?
> 
> Here are pictures of the tags I'm talking about - http://i.imgur.com/yyKfd3R.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/otOgft6.jpg
> 
> As you guys can see, there is only one.
> 
> More pictures of the bag:
> http://i.imgur.com/SSAtin5.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/vpWyUR3.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/QzemAgn.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/DziM9E4.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/cGMUqnC.jpg
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag! Thank you in advance.



Hi, I am not an authenticator but I hope this will help 

I just check my kate spade handbag and purse 
And I found out that not all Kate Spade have double tag

This is the picture from my purse with 2 tag
http://s4.postimg.org/tjlh96jnh/DSC_0956.jpg

Then, this is the picture from my handbag with only 1 tag
http://s4.postimg.org/j894giry5/DSC_0958.jpg

Both of my purse and handbag are authentic I believe, because I got them from Kate Spade Counter and Nordstrom 

I guess you are more lucky than I am, since you don't have the hardware problem. And even though your bag only one tag, it is not like mine that has two tag but one of them contain a completely different information (different model code) 

I guess we just have to wait for the authenticator to help us more


----------



## Kaaleesi

I really want a mini-90's style backpack! I don't want to buy a new designer one because I'm not sure I can commit but the thought of a decent size purse that I can carry hands free with my 4 yo is beautiful. I'm finding ones like this all over eBay and I was wondering if any of them are authenticate Kate spade..
http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Authenti...197?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item487cd3ee4d

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...701d39&pid=100010&rk=3&rkt=19&sd=191553934970

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...370?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20f9e7a922

TIA!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Kaaleesi said:


> I really want a mini-90's style backpack! I don't want to buy a new designer one because I'm not sure I can commit but the thought of a decent size purse that I can carry hands free with my 4 yo is beautiful. I'm finding ones like this all over eBay and I was wondering if any of them are authenticate Kate spade..
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Authenti...197?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item487cd3ee4d
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...701d39&pid=100010&rk=3&rkt=19&sd=191553934970
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...370?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20f9e7a922
> 
> TIA!!


All 3 look authentic to me!


----------



## hazypurple

Hi! First post on this forum! There are 2 nice kate spade outlets near me but I bought this from marshals and paid more than I would at the outlet! I just love the color but since this didn't have a tag or dust cover, and theres a weird second hole in the marshals tag I'm starting to wonder if this is real :/ This is the first bag I've bought over $100 so feeling a little anxious. Please authenticate!


----------



## BeenBurned

hazypurple said:


> Hi! First post on this forum! There are 2 nice kate spade outlets near me but I bought this from marshals and paid more than I would at the outlet! I just love the color but since this didn't have a tag or dust cover, and theres a weird second hole in the marshals tag I'm starting to wonder if this is real :/ This is the first bag I've bought over $100 so feeling a little anxious. Please authenticate!


The second hole on the Marshall's tag is the hole through which they attached the security tag.


----------



## MissScarlett

I bought this wallet at a thrift store and I would love some help authenticating it. It appears to be the Astor Court Neda. The tag inside seems to match the style number as well. Thank you!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

MissScarlett said:


> I bought this wallet at a thrift store and I would love some help authenticating it. It appears to be the Astor Court Neda. The tag inside seems to match the style number as well. Thank you!


Authentic!


----------



## MissScarlett

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!



Thanks! It was such a good deal I'm excited.


----------



## eikat

Hi,
Please help me authenticate this kate spade cedar street maise.
Thank you
http://s723.photobucket.com/user/eikat/library/Mobile%20Uploads?sort=3&page=1


----------



## luzpenne

eikat said:


> Hi,
> Please help me authenticate this kate spade cedar street maise.
> Thank you
> http://s723.photobucket.com/user/eikat/library/Mobile%20Uploads?sort=3&page=1



Fake. Dont buy it.


----------



## luxurious91

hi, i want to buy this preloved kate spade bag. but i am not sure is it authentic or not. and if it is authentic, do you know what type is it?

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/1ngwccp6i9yn2g1/AABDEatSqpsMJ6V4-Y6-4Qxla?dl=0

thank you very much


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

luxurious91 said:


> hi, i want to buy this preloved kate spade bag. but i am not sure is it authentic or not. and if it is authentic, do you know what type is it?
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/1ngwccp6i9yn2g1/AABDEatSqpsMJ6V4-Y6-4Qxla?dl=0
> 
> thank you very much


Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

luzpenne said:


> Fake. Dont buy it.



I don't doubt you at all, but can you tell me how you know? Thanks!


----------



## luxurious91

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic.




thank you


----------



## luladoll

Hello ladies! Can someone help me with this, it will be lovely! 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261868838193?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks in advance


----------



## flowergallm

Lovely bag, although I am new to authenticating


----------



## flowergallm

luzpenne said:


> Fake. Dont buy it.


Agreed.  The lining looks off - stitching is pulling on the fabric and not lying flat


----------



## flowergallm

dawnsfinallywed said:


> The kate spades are authentic.


A trio!


----------



## flowergallm

ChevaliereNoir said:


> This is a Goodwill find. I find the lack of interior identification suspicious. It has a blank tab on front of the zipper pocket, and a plain zipper on the interior zipper pocket, both shown in photo 4. If any other photos are required, please let me know. Thank you!


Yikes!  I buy a lot of stuff at thrift stores also and am learning as I go as well - haven't made too many mistakes but have kept my amount that I spend low just in case....


----------



## flowergallm

WELL3274 said:


> Hi,
> Can someone please authenticate this kate spade bag?  I think it is fake and want another opinion.
> Here is link to ebay site
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Thank you!


Beautiful bag


----------



## lemonhead130

luzpenne said:


> Fake. Dont buy it.


 
I'm not an authenticator, but the lining seams look off - I've never seen one running down the middle of the bottom of the bag.  That's an unusual care card, too.  I've seen them for general care of the bag, but not specifically for the fabric, which is strange since this appears to be a leather bag.  The card's also larger than most that I've seen with kate bags.  I might walk away from that one.


----------



## CassieH

Hello, can someone authenticate this Emma clutch for me?

It arrived, but there's piece of white lint stuck to the bottom of the spine that's already been covered in plastic so it's not removable.  I'm worried and I'm thinking I will contact the seller.  
This was bought from ebay.

Best!


----------



## luzpenne

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I don't doubt you at all, but can you tell me how you know? Thanks!


I own this style. I can tell by these differences
- The edges of the handles of the authentic one are not curved.
- The fabric lining has different pattern.
- The authentic one has a narrower strap than the fake.
- The shape of the fake looks weird. Looks like it wasn't made with good quality.  
Hope this help!


----------



## trmbwb

I am trying to get authentication of a kate spade Hampton road Theresa, wkru 2034.  I saw this purse recently at a tjmaxx in whiteout.  I wanted it in black.  I find lots of this style on ebay, but cannot find much information regarding this style or the Hampton road line anywhere else.  Also, I noticed that many of the Theresa bags are advertised with slightly different wkru #s.  Can anyone provide more information about this bag style?


----------



## flowergallm

Hi!  Any help to authenticate this bag would be greatly appreciated.  At first, I thought it was authentic.  Then, comparing the USA tag to current bags, I thought it wasn't.  Now I'm curious if it is one of the bags that was produced between 1996-2002?  Any thoughts?  Thank you for your time!


----------



## flowergallm

[


----------



## flowergallm

I apologize - I'm having issues uploading the most important picture!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

flowergallm said:


> I apologize - I'm having issues uploading the most important picture!



This is authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

flowergallm said:


> Yikes!  I buy a lot of stuff at thrift stores also and am learning as I go as well - haven't made too many mistakes but have kept my amount that I spend low just in case....



This is a counterfeit.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

flowergallm said:


> Beautiful bag


Authentic!


----------



## keevie

Hi could anyone please help name this classic noel stevie bag? 
I'm a collector of kate spade classic noel series. I've tried to google, I only found that this is the thomson series. But how come I couldnt find one pic with the purple yellow stripe. I only found the ones with all navy colour without stripes.
Please help.

Thanks a lot [emoji8]


----------



## ashpashoz

I am struggling to find a black Minka and wondered if someone knows if the following is a fake please? The first photo seems to be a stock image and the zip looks funny on the rest, They have had one negative feedback for something not being authentic so bells are ringing for me.
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/111653477690?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Thanks


----------



## amaheswa

Title: KATE SPADE ~ Wellesley NEDA Zip Around Wallet ~ BLACK & PORCELAIN ~ New/NWT

Item number: 271868169603

Seller: hollymead2013

Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...603?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4c9b0d83

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hoghog

Hi I will need help to authenticate this kate spade lola avenue lia bag as I saw a split of the fabric at the strap but the zip I saw YKK. Photos can be viewed here: http://s203.photobucket.com/user/piggydear/library/Mobile%20Uploads
 Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Ellechim269

Hello, Can anyone please tell me if this is a fake ... Thank you


----------



## mowmowcat

Hi, I am about to buy a preloved Kate Spade from a local seller, please help me to find out if this is authentic. Thanks
https://d2xngy2dw7hums.cloudfront.n...e_spade_black_bow_bag_1431394275_80377c2c.jpg
https://d2xngy2dw7hums.cloudfront.n...e_spade_black_bow_bag_1427011332_08864ccd.jpg
https://d2xngy2dw7hums.cloudfront.n...e_spade_black_bow_bag_1427011332_fc7c2647.jpg
https://d2xngy2dw7hums.cloudfront.n...e_spade_black_bow_bag_1427011332_ced094fd.jpg


----------



## BeenBurned

Ellechim269 said:


> Hello, Can anyone please tell me if this is a fake ... Thank you


Fake.


----------



## lemonhead130

Ellechim269 said:


> Hello, Can anyone please tell me if this is a fake ... Thank you


 
I'm not an authenticator, so this is just my opinion.  Is the nameplate crooked on this bag, or is it hanging loose?  It's hard to tell from this photo.  If that's the case, I would walk away.  In my experience, authentic bags have nice, straight, tightly attached label plates.  Do you have any photos of the inside of the purse?


----------



## flowergallm

lemonhead130 said:


> I'm not an authenticator, so this is just my opinion.  Is the nameplate crooked on this bag, or is it hanging loose?  It's hard to tell from this photo.  If that's the case, I would walk away.  In my experience, authentic bags have nice, straight, tightly attached label plates.  Do you have any photos of the inside of the purse?


I'm not an authenticator either, but the bag kinda looks like  hot mess - just not nice and neat.  I would walk away also.


----------



## dizzyspell

Does anyone know if ALL Kate Spade bags have internal tags, specifically newer (i.e. not-90s) models? I recently acquired a Cobble Hill Travel Leslie and wanted to resell because it's just not what I was looking for, but I couldn't locate any tags inside. It's made me absurdly nervous. Everything else checks out, including hardware (KS-appropriate feet, ykk zips, embedded spades on zipper pulls) and the inside KS patch is identical to my authentic Cobble Hill Andee (which does have internal tags). I also think it would be ridiculously expensive to dupe the Travel Leslie, especially to this degree of minute details, but again... I'm nervous because of the MIA tags! Any advice?


----------



## dizzyspell

Oops, disregard my last post. I gave my bag another, closer look in good lighting and finally found it. Phew!


----------



## awesomemayi

Please authenticate this kate spade please.


----------



## awesomemayi

Please authenticate this bag please. Im not sure if the authentic kate spade really has these printed words inside. Or just the plain kate spade new york. Please authenticate. Its a kate spade camelia street gold


----------



## twinklerocket

I bought this nylon KS bag directly from the KS website several years ago, and a smaller version from Nordstrom because I loved it so much!
. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





A user on Poshmark reported this item as counterfeit and now I have the fun task of proving it is real! Can anyone help? Thank you!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ellechim269 said:


> Hello, Can anyone please tell me if this is a fake ... Thank you


Complete and total counterfeit.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

awesomemayi said:


> Please authenticate this bag please. Im not sure if the authentic kate spade really has these printed words inside. Or just the plain kate spade new york. Please authenticate. Its a kate spade camelia street gold


Yes, many of her newer items have these words written inside.  I see no reason why this would not be authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

mowmowcat said:


> Hi, I am about to buy a preloved Kate Spade from a local seller, please help me to find out if this is authentic. Thanks
> https://d2xngy2dw7hums.cloudfront.n...e_spade_black_bow_bag_1431394275_80377c2c.jpg
> https://d2xngy2dw7hums.cloudfront.n...e_spade_black_bow_bag_1427011332_08864ccd.jpg
> https://d2xngy2dw7hums.cloudfront.n...e_spade_black_bow_bag_1427011332_fc7c2647.jpg
> https://d2xngy2dw7hums.cloudfront.n...e_spade_black_bow_bag_1427011332_ced094fd.jpg


Authentic ks Monette Bow!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

hoghog said:


> Hi I will need help to authenticate this kate spade lola avenue lia bag as I saw a split of the fabric at the strap but the zip I saw YKK. Photos can be viewed here: http://s203.photobucket.com/user/piggydear/library/Mobile%20Uploads
> Many thanks in advance.


I don't see any reason to think this may be fake!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

amaheswa said:


> Title: KATE SPADE ~ Wellesley NEDA Zip Around Wallet ~ BLACK & PORCELAIN ~ New/NWT
> 
> Item number: 271868169603
> 
> Seller: hollymead2013
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...603?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4c9b0d83
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Did you buy this? Because it IS authentic!


----------



## amaheswa

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Did you buy this? Because it IS authentic!


Yes I did, thanks!


----------



## mowmowcat

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic ks Monette Bow!



Thank you so much! I love the bag!


----------



## maniqa

Hey all! I would like to ask for help in figuring out if this bag has real.

Here are the pics:

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NzUwWDEwMDA=/z/avAAAOSwrklVVNYN/$_57.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAwMFg3NTA=/z/giUAAOSw3xJVVNYQ/$_57.JPG?rt=nc

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAwMFg3NTA=/z/gUcAAOSwl8NVVNYR/$_57.JPG?rt=nc

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAwMFg3NTA=/z/Z1AAAOSwBahVVNYS/$_57.JPG?rt=nc

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAwMFg3NTA=/z/7QQAAOSwstxVVNYU/$_57.JPG?rt=nc

Thanks SO much for any lending hand!


----------



## Swanky

Hi,


I just cleaned up unnecessary/off topic drama from the thread.
Please remember that authenticators are volunteers and as such, choose what they are comfortable authenticating.
If your request goes unanswered please use one of the several paid services that many users on our site recommend.  Thanks!! 


:back2topic:


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Authentic!!


----------



## ghellymendoz

Hi everyone! Can you please help me authenticate this Kate Spade bag? I bought this from a relative's girlfriend after assuring me it's authentic and that I'll get my money back (doubled!) if it's not. However, as soon as I got the bag and upon further examination, I noticed some 'signs' that tell me it's fake. Attached are the signs I noticed. Please help me girls! Btw, in the zipper picture there's a ykk embossed on it. Thank you so much!

http://s258.photobucket.com/user/ghelmendoza/library/Mobile Uploads?sort=3&page=1


----------



## awesomemayi

Thank you so much! Though i didnt bought it. Haha! I look into katespade's official site and search for that model and the inside bag has kate spade new york prints only


----------



## hoghog

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I don't see any reason to think this may be fake!


Thanks for your help.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

ghellymendoz said:


> Hi everyone! Can you please help me authenticate this Kate Spade bag? I bought this from a relative's girlfriend after assuring me it's authentic and that I'll get my money back (doubled!) if it's not. However, as soon as I got the bag and upon further examination, I noticed some 'signs' that tell me it's fake. Attached are the signs I noticed. Please help me girls! Btw, in the zipper picture there's a ykk embossed on it. Thank you so much!
> 
> http://s258.photobucket.com/user/ghelmendoza/library/Mobile Uploads?sort=3&page=1


Not sure what signs you think you saw, but this bag is authentic.


----------



## ghellymendoz

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Not sure what signs you think you saw, but this bag is authentic.




Thank you! But can you tell me what bag is this? 
http://s258.photobucket.com/user/ghelmendoza/library/Mobile%20Uploads?sort=3&page=1

I have searched about it on the net and it is similar to a brightwater sophie. However, there are slight variations as between the one I bought and the brightwater such as the inside of the bag (not dotted black and white), the kate spade hardware on the front has no "spade" and the dimensions of the bag I bought is different from the one I saw in the internet. Thank you so much!


----------



## fgibson71013487

Are these authentic? I hope so, already purchased.   Wallet & purse...
Wallet
http://img3.sellersourcebook.com/users/124179/image_1432597304.jpg
http://img3.sellersourcebook.com/users/124179/image_1432597295.jpg 
http://img3.sellersourcebook.com/users/124179/image_1432597286.jpg
http://img3.sellersourcebook.com/users/124179/image_1432597271.jpg
http://img3.sellersourcebook.com/users/124179/image_1432597232.jpg


Purse:


http://img3.sellersourcebook.com/users/124179/image_1432597165.jpg
http://img3.sellersourcebook.com/users/124179/image_1432597152.jpg
http://img3.sellersourcebook.com/users/124179/image_1432597093.jpg
http://img3.sellersourcebook.com/users/124179/image_1432597053.jpg
http://img3.sellersourcebook.com/users/124179/image_1432597040.jpg
http://img3.sellersourcebook.com/users/124179/image_1432596857.jpg
http://img3.sellersourcebook.com/users/124179/image_1432596844.jpg
http://img3.sellersourcebook.com/users/124179/image.jpg


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Both look authentic to me.


----------



## pinquita

Would someone be able to verify the authenticity of my bag? Thank you in advance!


----------



## wifeyb

I recently purchased this bag after seeing my doctors which is the first picture.... 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I asked if this was the same bag and she said yes...it just seems smaller....and it doesn't feel the same


----------



## wifeyb

here is the bag in question: 
	

		
			
		

		
	









any advice greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## ktkatx0

Could someone authenticate this for me? I've never had a Kate Spade, so I'm not sure. The inside says "made in Italy". Is there a name/style for this?


----------



## BeenBurned

wifeyb said:


> here is the bag in question:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3011423
> View attachment 3011424
> View attachment 3011425
> View attachment 3011426
> View attachment 3011427
> View attachment 3011428
> 
> 
> any advice greatly appreciated!!!


It's authentic. 

I'm not sure why the regular authenticators aren't posting.

I will only comment on bags I am sure of. 


ktkatx0 said:


> Could someone authenticate this for me? I've never had a Kate Spade, so I'm not sure. The inside says "made in Italy". Is there a name/style for this?


Authentic. I don't know the name.


----------



## wifeyb

[emoji115][emoji115]

BeenBurned:
thank you so much for your time!!! [emoji1]


----------



## emerald14

Hi, 
Please could some help me with this kate spade bag. I am new to  kate spade and recently bought the bag from a local charity store, I don't know very much about the bag at all. 
This is my first post on the forum but have enjoyed looking at everyone else's bags for a while now.
Thank you in advance for any advice and information you can give me on this bag.


----------



## emerald14

I just wanted to add a better quality picture of the front kate spade badge x


----------



## dizzyspell

That's the Newbury Lane (Small?) Loden in the crocus color. Very pretty!


----------



## emerald14

Thank you for that information. Do you think it's authentic? Thanks again x


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Authentic. From the Palm Beach Linen collection from Spring 2001.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Hello Twinklerocket!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Authentic!!


----------



## emerald14

Thank you so much x


----------



## kaykay9

Hi,
I am really interested in this clutch but I am not certain of it's authenticity. I have never seen any of the book clutches with the tag sewn into that portion of the bag before. Please help


----------



## kaykay9

Here are some other pics. Another weird thing too is that the seller said there is a smaller tag behind that one but the book clutches I've seen have them sewn one above the other so that you can clearly see both send one is not behind he other.


----------



## kaykay9

I am trying to add the other images but for some reason only adding one at a time. Sorry about that


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

kaykay9 said:


> Hi,
> I am really interested in this clutch but I am not certain of it's authenticity. I have never seen any of the book clutches with the tag sewn into that portion of the bag before. Please help



This is authentic.


----------



## kaykay9

Thank you so much I really appreciate it


----------



## prislee47

Please authenticate this!

Item: Kate Spade Bristol Drive Neda Wallet (Style #WLRU2164) 3.9"h x 7.6"w x .8"d


----------



## misanthropic789

I found this Scout on ebay and before i make an offer, can anyone tell me if it's authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...817?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1a00c59a69


----------



## lemonhead130

misanthropic789 said:


> I found this Scout on ebay and before i make an offer, can anyone tell me if it's authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...817?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1a00c59a69


I'm not an authenticator, but I do own a scout.  While the profile of the bag looks correct, I've never seen one in that leather, or printed.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Japanese Floral Scout... Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I don't see anything wrong with this. Do you have any specific concerns that may point to it not being real?


----------



## Jacquelineee33

Hi,
This is my first Kate spade. Please help me to authenticate the bag. I bought it from online seller. I feel that the bag has very sweet smell and the "d" letter in "spade" don't align nicely. Thank you.
[/ATTACH]


----------



## Jacquelineee33

Sorry. I don't know how to attach pictures in a same post.


----------



## ilikeshopping

Hello everyone! I'm new to these forums, but i've absolutely fallen in love with Kate Spade in recent years, so i thought i would join in the obsession. Anyway, I'm on the hunt for a Little Minka, as i love the style, but i know they're very hard to find nowadays.
Was going to ask you guys to authenticate this, but i think i just answered my own question. The zipper gives it away, so i'd say fake? Sigh. The hunt continues...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

What online seller?


----------



## ashpashoz

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Kate-Spa...90?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item19ff10dd3a

This one, I asked about it a while ago but no one answered so I didn't risk it.


----------



## ilikeshopping

yep that's the one. I was skeptical as well, due to the number of Little Minka's they had for sale. You'd think if they were authentic, there would be limited quantity, as this style is discontinued.


----------



## toomuchcoveting

Any idea if this is authentic? Thanks guys 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Kate-Sp...976?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ee2204008


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

toomuchcoveting said:


> Any idea if this is authentic? Thanks guys
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Kate-Sp...976?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ee2204008


Looks authentic to me!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

ilikeshopping said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new to these forums, but i've absolutely fallen in love with Kate Spade in recent years, so i thought i would join in the obsession. Anyway, I'm on the hunt for a Little Minka, as i love the style, but i know they're very hard to find nowadays.
> Was going to ask you guys to authenticate this, but i think i just answered my own question. The zipper gives it away, so i'd say fake? Sigh. The hunt continues...


What is it about the zipper that makes you think it's fake?


----------



## ilikeshopping

dawnsfinallywed said:


> What is it about the zipper that makes you think it's fake?



That it's way to long for the bag (as in the flap ends, but the zipper keeps going, if that makes sense). The zip isn't flush against the bag like in other pictures of the Minka. But then again, this may be authentic, I don't know - hence why i asked in this thread, but i suspect it might be.  I wish they hadn't discontinued the Little Minka, it's the perfect slouchy style 

this is the auction if anyone is interested: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Kate-Spa...?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item19ff10dd3a"]


----------



## BeenBurned

ilikeshopping said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new to these forums, but i've absolutely fallen in love with Kate Spade in recent years, so i thought i would join in the obsession. Anyway, I'm on the hunt for a Little Minka, as i love the style, but i know they're very hard to find nowadays.
> Was going to ask you guys to authenticate this, but i think i just answered my own question. The zipper gives it away, so i'd say fake? Sigh. The hunt continues...





dawnsfinallywed said:


> What online seller?





ashpashoz said:


> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Kate-Spa...90?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item19ff10dd3a
> 
> This one, I asked about it a while ago but no one answered so I didn't risk it.





ilikeshopping said:


> yep that's the one. I was skeptical as well, due to the number of Little Minka's they had for sale. You'd think if they were authentic, there would be limited quantity, as this style is discontinued.





dawnsfinallywed said:


> What is it about the zipper that makes you think it's fake?





ilikeshopping said:


> That it's way to long for the bag (as in the flap ends, but the zipper keeps going, if that makes sense). The zip isn't flush against the bag like in other pictures of the Minka. But then again, this may be authentic, I don't know - hence why i asked in this thread, but i suspect it might be.  I wish they hadn't discontinued the Little Minka, it's the perfect slouchy style
> 
> this is the auction if anyone is interested: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Kate-Spade-Black-Full-Leather-Cobble-Hill-Little-Minka-Shoulder-Crossbody-Bag-/111653477690?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item19ff10dd3a"]


Seller ozsense2014

I'll defer to Dawn on the authentication but this seller scares me. 

She's a fairly new seller with an awful lot of highly faked brands and items, some of which have been sold in very large quantities. 

For example, she has sold 14 of the bag you've asked about, one of which she was negged for:

14 sold and 4 more still available: 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Kate-Spa...bled-Leather-Cossboday-Hand-Bag-/111661564105

12 sold and 3 more still available:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Kate-Spa...bled-Leather-Cossboday-Hand-Bag-/111661564105

Michael Kors 14 sold and 3 more available:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael-...27?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item1c4b310ad7

And her feedback: 
http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=%09ozsense2014+&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home

I have no idea whether her items are authentic but I (personally) wouldn't touch them with a 10-foot pole.


ETA: For the record, one of her many Burberry scarves was deemed fake: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/burberry...rry-please-read-the-rules-and-852049-266.html
Post #*3983** -- http://forum.purseblog.com/burberry...ad-the-rules-and-852049-266.html#post28534729*
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28534729&postcount=3983


----------



## ilikeshopping

in that last quote from me, i meant to say ''i suspect it might be fake.'' (typing too fast and hit reply). yep, i thought as much! very very shady! Thanks for looking this, Been Burned (and she freaked me out too)  xx


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

This is a tough one. It looks okay to me, BUT I'm not sure that one can buy kate spade items straight from the manufacturer, as the seller indicates. Could be some sort of factory second or a superfake. Either way, I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## toomuchcoveting

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Looks authentic to me!



Thanks for your help


----------



## jeannasmom

Does anyone know the name of this Kate Spade wallet/wristlet?  The handle tucks away or it can be pulled out for use as a wallet.  I'm fairly certain it is authentic, but if you know otherwise, please let me know!


----------



## jeannasmom

ilikeshopping said:


> in that last quote from me, i meant to say ''i suspect it might be fake.'' (typing too fast and hit reply). yep, i thought as much! very very shady! Thanks for looking this, Been Burned (and she freaked me out too)  xx


My little minka's zipper end is tucked inside and cannot end up on the outside due to the leather piece that is sewn on the end to prevent that from happening.  I purchased mine from Kate Spade online store.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

BeenBurned said:


> Seller ozsense2014
> 
> I'll defer to Dawn on the authentication but this seller scares me.
> 
> She's a fairly new seller with an awful lot of highly faked brands and items, some of which have been sold in very large quantities.
> 
> For example, she has sold 14 of the bag you've asked about, one of which she was negged for:
> 
> 14 sold and 4 more still available:
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Kate-Spa...bled-Leather-Cossboday-Hand-Bag-/111661564105
> 
> 12 sold and 3 more still available:
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Kate-Spa...bled-Leather-Cossboday-Hand-Bag-/111661564105
> 
> Michael Kors 14 sold and 3 more available:
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael-...27?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item1c4b310ad7
> 
> And her feedback:
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=%09ozsense2014+&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home
> 
> I have no idea whether her items are authentic but I (personally) wouldn't touch them with a 10-foot pole.
> 
> 
> ETA: For the record, one of her many Burberry scarves was deemed fake:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/burberry...rry-please-read-the-rules-and-852049-266.html
> Post #*3983** -- http://forum.purseblog.com/burberry...ad-the-rules-and-852049-266.html#post28534729*
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28534729&postcount=3983


I even sent her a message and asked her about buying straight from the manufacturer.... Like, how did that work? Did she mean the factory?? 
She never responded.


----------



## ChingJ

Hi just wanna know your thoughts on this bag (Wellesley Martine). I bought it from a trusted online seller as far as I know. They've gotten very good reviews. And they got this bag from an outlet store in the U.S. (It's cheaper for me since I live outside of the U.S.) anyway I'm pretty sure that it's real. I've got the gift receipt and it matches the code on the bag and I was given constant updates throughout the buying process. It seems like good quality all throughout but the stitching is what really bothers me. Is it normal to have bags with sloppy stitching in the outlet stores?


----------



## BeenBurned

ChingJ said:


> Hi just wanna know your thoughts on this bag (Wellesley Martine). I bought it from a trusted online seller as far as I know. They've gotten very good reviews. And they got this bag from an outlet store in the U.S. (It's cheaper for me since I live outside of the U.S.) anyway I'm pretty sure that it's real. I've got the gift receipt and it matches the code on the bag and I was given constant updates throughout the buying process. It seems like good quality all throughout but the stitching is what really bothers me. Is it normal to have bags with sloppy stitching in the outlet stores?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035416
> View attachment 3035418
> View attachment 3035419
> View attachment 3035420
> View attachment 3035421
> View attachment 3035422
> View attachment 3035423
> View attachment 3035424


It's fine. 

Keep in mind that this is kate spade and not Hermes, Louis vuitton or Chanel. At KS's pricepoints, they can't afford to be as perfect as a bag that customers are paying thousands or tens of thousands of dollars for. If they did that, kate spade wouldn't be affordable.


----------



## ChingJ

Thanks so much!  This is my first KS bag didn't know what to expect. Lol. &#128517;


----------



## terite

HI:

This bag was on a facebook page, and one of the bidders bought it. I am concerned that it is not authentic.

Thank you in advance for your expertise - what do you think?
t


----------



## terite

More pics


----------



## terite

Last two


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

It is authentic. Just looks sort of beat up.,


----------



## terite

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It is authentic. Just looks sort of beat up.,



Thank you for your help!
t


----------



## BeenBurned

terite said:


> HI:
> 
> This bag was on a facebook page, and one of the bidders bought it. I am concerned that it is not authentic.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your expertise - what do you think?
> t





terite said:


> More pics





terite said:


> Last two





dawnsfinallywed said:


> It is authentic. Just looks sort of beat up.,


I agree it's authentic but I wonder if it's an outlet (and possibly more cheaply made bag.


----------



## guccigavin

Hi everyone, I am looking to purchase this wallet from eBay, and wanted to confirm its authenticity. It looks good to me, but some insight would make me feel better! This is the brightspot avenue lacey wallet that was available in in the winter of 2013 I think? I have wanted this exact wallet in this color combo forever, but never got a chance to buy it in time. This is the only one I could find on the entire internet it seems. Thank you for your help!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...251?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4c221363


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Looks fine to me!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

It's called the Meribel Stevie.


----------



## Tomsmom

Hi I bought this agenda at a thrift store.  Could you please authenticate?


----------



## brody_ross

where are they made? china


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

This is authentic. Good find! 



Tomsmom said:


> Hi I bought this agenda at a thrift store.  Could you please authenticate?


----------



## Tomsmom

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This is authentic. Good find!



Thank you!!


----------



## dressinglola

I feel so stupid but can't figure out how to post a picture of some Kate Spade sandals I bought at a thrift store to see if you guys think they look authentic. Help please


----------



## BeenBurned

dressinglola said:


> I feel so stupid but can't figure out how to post a picture of some Kate Spade sandals I bought at a thrift store to see if you guys think they look authentic. Help please



Click "reply" and you'll see a paperclip at the top of the box. -----
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





When you click, a popup box will come up allowing you to browse your computer for the images. Find and click upload. Once they're uploaded, click "submit reply."


----------



## dressinglola

Oh my gosh, thank you. Here they are... What do you think?


----------



## dressinglola

And what's up with the heel? Is it supposed to be like that?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I'm not an expert on her shoes... Only her bags... But these look fine to me. Not sure If the heel came that way or they were resoled at some point. 


QUOTE=dressinglola;28786627]Oh my gosh, thank you. Here they are... What do you think?[/QUOTE]


----------



## luvbirds

I want to know whether you think this is authentic.
She has sent me the gift receipt and images of the tags inside the bag.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/191616068583?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

luvbirds said:


> I want to know whether you think this is authentic.
> She has sent me the gift receipt and images of the tags inside the bag.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/191616068583?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


@luvbirds... it looks okay to me. The seller has good feedback and sells a ton of purses.


----------



## Sandstar

Hi can someone tell me the name/style of this bag and if it is authentic. The seller does not remember. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301674498543?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Thanks


----------



## MaxineL

Sandstar said:


> Hi can someone tell me the name/style of this bag and if it is authentic. The seller does not remember.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301674498543?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Thanks


That's the Jenny. I don't know the color name but I can tell you it is made for outlet.


----------



## Danza

Hi everyone!
I wonder if someone could take a peek at this Kate Spade and give their opinion on if you think it's authentic. Thank you in advance 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/181787406441?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## arniarni

KINDLY AUTHENTICATE THIS KATE SPADE.
THANK YOU!
Got it at rakuten.co.jp
Thanks sooo much!!!


----------



## arniarni

Hello! i'm a newbie here. I hope im doing it right, though.
Pls pls pls authenticate this kate spade bag. Thanks so much!


----------



## lemonhead130

arniarni said:


> Hello! i'm a newbie here. I hope im doing it right, though.
> Pls pls pls authenticate this kate spade bag. Thanks so much!



Can you post pictures of the outside of the bag?


----------



## BeenBurned

arniarni said:


> KINDLY AUTHENTICATE THIS KATE SPADE.
> THANK YOU!
> Got it at rakuten.co.jp
> Thanks sooo much!!!





arniarni said:


> Hello! i'm a newbie here. I hope im doing it right, though.
> Pls pls pls authenticate this kate spade bag. Thanks so much!





lemonhead130 said:


> Can you post pictures of the outside of the bag?


The outside front is in the post above the inside, post   			#*4792*


----------



## ashleykm

Long time lurker...first time poster. Could someone authenticate this Kate Spade for me? I got it at Marshall's (on clearance for $119!). It has a tag on it that states that it is a Berkshire Road Stevie in Dark Lapis. Thanks!

Note: I know that Tj Maxx and Marshalls sell many authentic purses...but you hear stories about people returning fakes so I just want to be sure!


----------



## BeenBurned

ashleykm said:


> Long time lurker...first time poster. Could someone authenticate this Kate Spade for me? I got it at Marshall's (on clearance for $119!). It has a tag on it that states that it is a Berkshire Road Stevie in Dark Lapis. Thanks!
> 
> Note: I know that Tj Maxx and Marshalls sell many authentic purses...but you hear stories about people returning fakes so I just want to be sure!


Authentic.


----------



## tiffe_1

Hey all!

Bought this tote at the Salvation Army thrift BNWT for $5.00. F i v e 

Inside is a polka dot lining, black ks logo, zipper pull has the old ks logo, one zippered pocket, two pockets on other side.

http://i57.tinypic.com/vz9eg.jpg
http://i61.tinypic.com/14y7n1h.jpg

Please tell me it's real!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Authentic!


QUOTE=tiffe_1;28867041]Hey all!

Bought this tote at the Salvation Army thrift BNWT for $5.00. F i v e 

Inside is a polka dot lining, black ks logo, zipper pull has the old ks logo, one zippered pocket, two pockets on other side.

http://i57.tinypic.com/vz9eg.jpg
http://i61.tinypic.com/14y7n1h.jpg

Please tell me it's real![/QUOTE]


----------



## CassieH

I'm not an authenticator, but the "s" and "p" of the pink kate spade bag posted above are too close to each other.


----------



## bagzilla54

This is a leather shoulder bag with only 2 identifying marks/labels. The name kate spade is embossed on the front flap of purse, one leather tag inside that is embossed in gold lettering that says MADE IN ITALY. NO other tags of any kind. Red, plain material interior, inside zippered pocket is nylon, not metal. Small metal feet on bottom without identifying marks on bottom of feet. Thank you for your help.


----------



## bagzilla54

This is a leather shoulder bag with only 2 identifying marks/labels. The name kate spade is embossed on the front flap of purse, one leather tag inside that is embossed in gold lettering that says MADE IN ITALY. NO other tags of any kind. Red, plain material interior, inside zippered pocket is nylon, not metal. Small metal feet on bottom without identifying marks on bottom of feet. Thank you for your help.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

This is authentic!




QUOTE=bagzilla54;28893531]This is a leather shoulder bag with only 2 identifying marks/labels. The name kate spade is embossed on the front flap of purse, one leather tag inside that is embossed in gold lettering that says MADE IN ITALY. NO other tags of any kind. Red, plain material interior, inside zippered pocket is nylon, not metal. Small metal feet on bottom without identifying marks on bottom of feet. Thank you for your help.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jess2003

Hi, I really need help to authenticate this Kate Spade bag that I got in a yard sale. I was hesitant about purchasing it, but for $10 I couldn't say no because I absolutely adore Kate Spade bags. Also, at the moment I had no idea that there were actually fake Kate Spade bags out there, until I was searching the internet to try and find out what style bag this was. There is no serial number tag on the inside, so I can't be sure. However the print on the inside looks like a Kate Spade kind of print. I will include the pictures. It does have a tag on the inside that says "Made in China" & another that says "P091"


----------



## arniarni

lemonhead130 said:


> Can you post pictures of the outside of the bag?


Hi! Did you see it? pls let me know!  thanks soooo much!!!!


----------



## arniarni

BeenBurned said:


> The outside front is in the post above the inside, post   			#*4792*


Hi! So, do you think it's authentic? Thanks!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

CassieH said:


> I'm not an authenticator, but the "s" and "p" of the pink kate spade bag posted above are too close to each other.


It's important to quote the post you're talking about. If you're referring to the bag shown in post   			#*4792*, I don't see any problems with that bag.


----------



## BeenBurned

arniarni said:


> KINDLY AUTHENTICATE THIS KATE SPADE.
> THANK YOU!
> Got it at rakuten.co.jp
> Thanks sooo much!!!





arniarni said:


> Hello! i'm a newbie here. I hope im doing it right, though.
> Pls pls pls authenticate this kate spade bag. Thanks so much!





lemonhead130 said:


> Can you post pictures of the outside of the bag?





BeenBurned said:


> The outside front is in the post above the inside, post               #*4792*





arniarni said:


> Hi! So, do you think it's authentic? Thanks!!!


I think the bag is fine. 

Please wait for Dawn (dawnsfinallywed) to confirm.


----------



## KM23

Hey, can someone tell me if these two little minkas are authentic?  Thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281758871326?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301697397411?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## KM23

One more!! Thanks 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...-maraschino-/221837044588?hash=item33a684ab6c


----------



## bagzilla54

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This is authentic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=bagzilla54;28893531]This is a leather shoulder bag with only 2 identifying marks/labels. The name kate spade is embossed on the front flap of purse, one leather tag inside that is embossed in gold lettering that says MADE IN ITALY. NO other tags of any kind. Red, plain material interior, inside zippered pocket is nylon, not metal. Small metal feet on bottom without identifying marks on bottom of feet. Thank you for your help.


[/QUOTE]
WOW! I have had some folks say "NO" because the feet did not have KS on the bottoms. Thank you!


----------



## katkelley

I am about to buy the attached Kate Spade bag from someone on a local Facebook site. I will be able to examine the bag before I purchase but I like to research first. She states that she bought this a "few years ago."
I am curious about the lining--has KS ever had a smaller polka-dot lining? 
I was trying to find examples of this bag online and the picture showed up on Poshmark. Turns out it was a post for the sake purse listed by the person I'm buying from. She was posting it for $200. Selling it to me for $40
I'm hoping it's not because it was fake but just that she realized she couldn't get that much. 
I noticed she also posted and sold an MK sig purse and checkbook cover for only 45 on Facebook. All very cheap!?


----------



## katkelley

Another photo





katkelley said:


> I am about to buy the attached Kate Spade bag from someone on a local Facebook site. I will be able to examine the bag before I purchase but I like to research first. She states that she bought this a "few years ago."
> I am curious about the lining--has KS ever had a smaller polka-dot lining?
> I was trying to find examples of this bag online and the picture showed up on Poshmark. Turns out it was a post for the sake purse listed by the person I'm buying from. She was posting it for $200. Selling it to me for $40
> I'm hoping it's not because it was fake but just that she realized she couldn't get that much.
> I noticed she also posted and sold an MK sig purse and checkbook cover for only 45 on Facebook. All very cheap!?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Jess2003 said:


> Hi, I really need help to authenticate this Kate Spade bag that I got in a yard sale. I was hesitant about purchasing it, but for $10 I couldn't say no because I absolutely adore Kate Spade bags. Also, at the moment I had no idea that there were actually fake Kate Spade bags out there, until I was searching the internet to try and find out what style bag this was. There is no serial number tag on the inside, so I can't be sure. However the print on the inside looks like a Kate Spade kind of print. I will include the pictures. It does have a tag on the inside that says "Made in China" & another that says "P091"





It's authentic. Good find!!!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

katkelley said:


> Another photo



Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

arniarni said:


> KINDLY AUTHENTICATE THIS KATE SPADE.
> THANK YOU!
> Got it at rakuten.co.jp
> Thanks sooo much!!!




This seems authentic to me!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

WOW! I have had some folks say "NO" because the feet did not have KS on the bottoms. Thank you![/QUOTE]

Her early collections didn't have her name or logo on the feet.


----------



## Jess2003

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It's authentic. Good find!!!!



Thank you so much for answering!


----------



## kwynner18

Hi!! I bought this bag on eBay and I'm now fairly certain it is a fake, but i'd like some feedback from others more knowledgeable then myself. Thank you in advance!!!

FYI...
-It's not leather...its more like vinyl
-Does not have YKK zippers
-The only similar bags I can find online are listed on a Chinese site that are clearly not authentic.
-Has a paper "Made in China" rip tag inside that seems cheap and unlike any of the other country of origin tags I have seen on KS bags.
-Owner swears it is real, was purchased from Kate Spade store, and is at least 5 years old. 

The eBay listing link is below:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handle-Bag-/301681499999?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=kmuAQV%252FFaUParald2dc8MjFe5Yg%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## BeenBurned

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Her early collections didn't have her name or logo on the feet.


You'll laugh at the post on the ebay fashion board. 

Someone questions authenticity of a KS bag because it doesn't have the spade logo on the rivets. It has the dot noel logo!


----------



## Voodoo

I have not been able to find any of these Newbury cross bodies w/ this lining.is this authentic? Thank you!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

It's authentic. 




kwynner18 said:


> Hi!! I bought this bag on eBay and I'm now fairly certain it is a fake, but i'd like some feedback from others more knowledgeable then myself. Thank you in advance!!!
> 
> FYI...
> -It's not leather...its more like vinyl
> -Does not have YKK zippers
> -The only similar bags I can find online are listed on a Chinese site that are clearly not authentic.
> -Has a paper "Made in China" rip tag inside that seems cheap and unlike any of the other country of origin tags I have seen on KS bags.
> -Owner swears it is real, was purchased from Kate Spade store, and is at least 5 years old.
> 
> The eBay listing link is below:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handle-Bag-/301681499999?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=kmuAQV%252FFaUParald2dc8MjFe5Yg%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## JessiDawn

I posted 3 pictures of a kate spade i have that i don't know if its real or not I guess I will post the pictures on here also but I have other one and a wallet


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

JessiDawn said:


> I posted 3 pictures of a kate spade i have that i don't know if its real or not I guess I will post the pictures on here also but I have other one and a wallet



It's counterfeit. If you remove the fake ksny labels, you can sell it legally as an unbranded bag.


----------



## JessiDawn

Thank you so much


----------



## JessiDawn

.   Any idea about this one?


----------



## JessiDawn

Sorry if I'm bothering you I'm new at this


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

JessiDawn said:


> View attachment 3081735
> View attachment 3081736
> View attachment 3081737
> View attachment 3081738
> View attachment 3081740
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .   Any idea about this one?


Counterfeit. Labels have wrong font. S and P too close together,  and the label is in the wrong spot on the outside of the bag. Outer zipper compartments weren't put on basic nylon Sam bags...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Also, label stitching is really bad and zipper pulls are all wrong. Is 'kate spade' engraved on those? If so, that's a counterfeiters ploy... ks never did that. May I ask where you got these bags?


----------



## JessiDawn

The first one was given to me( the yellow design one) the other I bought off Mercari and when you said that the yellow one was fake I had to find out about this one and now I got ripped off


----------



## Voodoo

Voodoo said:


> I have not been able to find any of these Newbury cross bodies w/ this lining.is this authentic? Thank you!




Can anyone help me here? Thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

Voodoo said:


> I have not been able to find any of these Newbury cross bodies w/ this lining.is this authentic? Thank you!





Voodoo said:


> Can anyone help me here? Thank you.


I only comment when I know the answer because I'm not expert in KS. I don't see anything to make me believe it's not authentic. 

Although most have the other lining, I found this listing with the same striped lining:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Kate-...dy-WKRU2256-/151762876886?hash=item2355c5b9d6


----------



## Voodoo

BeenBurned said:


> I only comment when I know the answer because I'm not expert in KS. I don't see anything to make me believe it's not authentic.
> 
> Although most have the other lining, I found this listing with the same striped lining:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Kate-...dy-WKRU2256-/151762876886?hash=item2355c5b9d6



Thanks for your help! I appreciate it very much!


----------



## vickig444

Hello, can you tell me if this is authentic Kate Spade. I found the label on the inside bottom of the bag. Got at an estate sale. Thank you!


----------



## kelseyspade

Can anyone tell me if this book clutch is authentic? I'm getting married next summer and we're doing art deco with pale pink and burgundy AND this is one of my favorite authors so it's basically perfect! I'm just afraid it's not real!

First version 

Second version


----------



## BeenBurned

vickig444 said:


> Hello, can you tell me if this is authentic Kate Spade. I found the label on the inside bottom of the bag. Got at an estate sale. Thank you!


It's fake. Although some fakes have sewn on labels, real KS bags never have a sticker-type label that peels off. Someone probably saw that the bag was fake, peeled off the label and just dropped it in.

Without the label, the bag is a generic no-name bag and legal to sell. (Destroy the label so it doesn't end up on a different bag or back on this one.)


----------



## vickig444

vickig444 said:


> Hello, can you tell me if this is authentic Kate Spade. I found the label on the inside bottom of the bag. Got at an estate sale. Thank you!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

vickig444 said:


> Hello, can you tell me if this is authentic Kate Spade. I found the label on the inside bottom of the bag. Got at an estate sale. Thank you!



Completely and totally counterfeit. Striped "bow" bags are always fake. And no ks  has those cone-shaped feet or a blank interior label.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Book clutch is authentic!!


----------



## Princess Geek

Hi can you please help me authenticate this Stevie purse? It looks different from any pictures of Stevies I can find here or anywhere else online. The "leather" doesn't smell like leather to me. It's "Made in China". It's new, unused and without tags and the seller says it was bought in a Kate Spade store last spring. If authentic-what was the original price? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ombrophile

Can you ladies tell me if I've been had? I did buy this from an Amazon seller who allows returns, FWIW, but I don't have other KS bags so I don't have a gut feeling on it. It lacks a country of origin tag and a KS label on the inner pocket, which I've heard are bad signs. It's also missing the second "keeper" loop on the strap. On the other hand, the leather feels nice and the details (such as the lining and the stitching for the decorative buckles) closely match photos on the KS website of the remaining colors of this style (Holden Street Brandy). Supposedly "new with tags" but the tags weren't actually attached. Dust bag, but no styrofoam protection on the hardware.

What do you think?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

authentic. Looks like it was bought at a ks outlet. 


QUOTE=ombrophile;28977933]Can you ladies tell me if I've been had? I did buy this from an Amazon seller who allows returns, FWIW, but I don't have other KS bags so I don't have a gut feeling on it. It lacks a country of origin tag and a KS label on the inner pocket, which I've heard are bad signs. It's also missing the second "keeper" loop on the strap. On the other hand, the leather feels nice and the details (such as the lining and the stitching for the decorative buckles) closely match photos on the KS website of the remaining colors of this style (Holden Street Brandy). Supposedly "new with tags" but the tags weren't actually attached. Dust bag, but no styrofoam protection on the hardware.

What do you think?






















[/QUOTE]


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I see nothing,wrong,with this. Authentic. Not sure of original price.


QUOTE=Princess Geek;28974488]Hi can you please help me authenticate this Stevie purse? It looks different from any pictures of Stevies I can find here or anywhere else online. The "leather" doesn't smell like leather to me. It's "Made in China". It's new, unused and without tags and the seller says it was bought in a Kate Spade store last spring. If authentic-what was the original price? Thanks in advance!

View attachment 3088697


View attachment 3088698


View attachment 3088699


View attachment 3088700

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


----------



## ombrophile

Thanks, dawnsfinallywed! I'm happy with that given the price I paid.



dawnsfinallywed said:


> authentic. Looks like it was bought at a ks outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> ombrophile said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you ladies tell me if I've been had?...
Click to expand...


----------



## Princess Geek

Thank you Dawnsfinallywed. I liked the bag and got it for a great price but the quality didn't seem right. But at least I wasn't cheated


----------



## misskayleykay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...ons-Make-Up-Bag-Purse-Tote-L176-/151741004040

This is fake, right?
I found one similar at a thrift store and I've never seen this design before... thoughts?

TIA


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Nope, it's not fake. It's authentic. 




misskayleykay said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...ons-Make-Up-Bag-Purse-Tote-L176-/151741004040
> 
> This is fake, right?
> I found one similar at a thrift store and I've never seen this design before... thoughts?
> 
> TIA


----------



## CassieH

kelseyspade said:


> Can anyone tell me if this book clutch is authentic? I'm getting married next summer and we're doing art deco with pale pink and burgundy AND this is one of my favorite authors so it's basically perfect! I'm just afraid it's not real!
> 
> First version
> 
> Second version



Hi, there.  I owned three of the Emma book clutches, 1 that definitely was fake and 1 for sure authentic.  And one that has a big question mark, but to my knowledge is real based on the comparison between it and the authentic one. 

The lining of this book clutch should be black and have a small golden spade logo (without kate spade monogram).  I would ask for pictures. on the inside.

Then I would ask if the inside is stiff or not, and that you haven't decided if stiffness of the lining is something you want even though it is probably better than it being soft (because it holds better and easier to clean instead of stain).  Ask for pictures and how many card slots there is.  There should be 6 or 12.   The fake emma clutch I got held three.

In truth, if the lining is super stiff.  It's is probably a fake.


----------



## Ambernm729

Hello was wondering if my friends Kate spade Wellesley 
Wallet was real. Inside was a small tag under the Kate spade New York tag which lists the materials used. It says WLRU1153 
L225
0115

It is black and inside is hot pink fabric which says the logo everywhere.
Gold zipper

Please help


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I need pictures to authenticate. 




Ambernm729 said:


> Hello was wondering if my friends Kate spade Wellesley
> Wallet was real. Inside was a small tag under the Kate spade New York tag which lists the materials used. It says WLRU1153
> L225
> 0115
> 
> It is black and inside is hot pink fabric which says the logo everywhere.
> Gold zipper
> 
> Please help


----------



## Kickingbooks

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-spade-New-York-Lite-Blue-Crossbody-Handbag-/231635967716?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=pnCcO%252FX2%252B%252BKaoB8SBhplYQvxesw%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=ncCan you please authentic this purse please?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Looks fine to me!


QUOTE=Kickingbooks;29013106]http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-spade-New-York-Lite-Blue-Crossbody-Handbag-/231635967716?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=pnCcO%252FX2%252B%252BKaoB8SBhplYQvxesw%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=ncCan you please authentic this purse please?[/QUOTE]


----------



## maramd

Hi! New here. Found this bag at a thrift store and liked the stripes. Is there any chance this is authentic? Absolutely no tags of any kind on the inside anywhere.


----------



## maramd

maramd said:


> Hi! New here. Found this bag at a thrift store and liked the stripes. Is there any chance this is authentic? Absolutely no tags of any kind on the inside anywhere.



Adding a photo of the feet. They are short with a rounded button insert. The zipper inside the Purse is just a nylon zipper with a regular zipper pull.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

maramd said:


> Hi! New here. Found this bag at a thrift store and liked the stripes. Is there any chance this is authentic? Absolutely no tags of any kind on the inside anywhere.



Counterfeit. The Multi-stripe never came in a Sam. It came in a tote and had s few matching accessories. The fabric was a sateen; not a canvas like yours. Also, it had Brown canvas handles and a tan cotton interior. This one can only be sold by removing The fake ksny label. The thrift store committed a crime selling you a counterfeit bag. You should take it back and demand they refund your money. Show them this... http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/rainbowbags


----------



## maramd

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Counterfeit. The Multi-stripe never came in a Sam. It came in a tote and had s few matching accessories. The fabric was a sateen; not a canvas like yours. Also, it had Brown canvas handles and a tan cotton interior. This one can only be sold by removing The fake ksny label. The thrift store committed a crime selling you a counterfeit bag. You should take it back and demand they refund your money. Show them this... http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/rainbowbags



Thank you for all the educational info as well as your time looking at this bag! I will definitely take this back to the thrift shop, and look for an authentic stripe bag elsewhere. I had no intention of selling this bag. It was bought to keep. I buy and sell vintage Coach bags, and am diligent about authenticity.

I have learned a lot about Kate Spade following this thread. Thanks for being here.


----------



## BeenBurned

ombrophile said:


> It lacks a country of origin tag and a KS label on the inner pocket, which I've heard are bad signs.





dawnsfinallywed said:


> authentic. Looks like it was bought at a ks outlet.


Look again at the image you posted above. As shown below, it does show as having been made in China.


----------



## BeenBurned

maramd said:


> Thank you for all the educational info as well as your time looking at this bag! I will definitely take this back to the thrift shop, and look for an authentic stripe bag elsewhere. I had no intention of selling this bag. It was bought to keep. I buy and sell vintage Coach bags, and am diligent about authenticity.
> 
> I have learned a lot about Kate Spade following this thread. Thanks for being here.


I'm not sure what style striped bag you're looking for but here's one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Kate-Sp...1810-318-00-/281775814448?hash=item419b25b730


----------



## maramd

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not sure what style striped bag you're looking for but here's one:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Kate-Sp...1810-318-00-/281775814448?hash=item419b25b730



That's a possibility! Thanks!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Hello, My girlfriend has this bag for me and I am wondering if it is authentic and do you know the style name?  Thank you


----------



## ombrophile

BeenBurned said:


> Look again at the image you posted above. As shown below, it does show as having been made in China.



Oh, I know it says what country, but some websites that explain about Kate Spade tags say it has to be a certain style of tag, a separate tag that's just for the country of origin. I think that info probably isn't complete, or maybe not current, which is why I came here instead! I've been carrying the bag for a week or so and it's working out well! A handy size.


----------



## BeenBurned

ombrophile said:


> Oh, I know it says what country, but some websites that explain about Kate Spade tags say it has to be a certain style of tag, a separate tag that's just for the country of origin. I think that info probably isn't complete, or maybe not current, which is why I came here instead! I've been carrying the bag for a week or so and it's working out well! A handy size.


You need to be very careful in trusting and knowing which online "authenticity" guides are trustworthy. There's absolutely no vetting of guide authors, no requirement that information be researched or accurate and anyone can decide that they think they're an expert and write a guide. Other "experts" just copy and paste someone else's inaccurate guide. 

For most brands, tags, markings, hardware, patterns and materials change and guide writers need to keep their guides current. In addition to some guides being useless, other guides may have outdated and/or incomplete information. 

The information you read may or may not have been accurate even at the time the guide was written, but clearly, even if correct at the time, it hasn't been updated.


----------



## misskayleykay

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Nope, it's not fake. It's authentic.


Sorry for resurrecting this post- but any chances you know anything about this little model? Is it a cosmetic case or clutch? And from (around) when? THANKS!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

It's from the "Postmark" collection. 

QUOTE=misskayleykay;29041815]Sorry for resurrecting this post- but any chances you know anything about this little model? Is it a cosmetic case or clutch? And from (around) when? THANKS![/QUOTE]


----------



## JulesDipon

Hi pls do authenticate this bag i bought preowned and on an online store. Pls. I really cant sleep because i am not sure if the bag i bought is authentic. For peace of mind purpose pls. Thanks![emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

JulesDipon said:


> Hi pls do authenticate this bag i bought preowned and on an online store. Pls. I really cant sleep because i am not sure if the bag i bought is authentic. For peace of mind purpose pls. Thanks![emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105032
> View attachment 3105033
> View attachment 3105034
> View attachment 3105035
> View attachment 3105036
> View attachment 3105037


----------



## MaxineL

JulesDipon said:


> Hi pls do authenticate this bag i bought preowned and on an online store. Pls. I really cant sleep because i am not sure if the bag i bought is authentic. For peace of mind purpose pls. Thanks![emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105032
> View attachment 3105033
> View attachment 3105034
> View attachment 3105035
> View attachment 3105036
> View attachment 3105037




I'm not sure if it's authentic. Kate Spade tags don't look like that. The code for a bag is pxru and then 4 numbers. Besides that though it looks good.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

MaxineL said:


> I'm not sure if it's authentic. Kate Spade tags don't look like that. The code for a bag is pxru and then 4 numbers. Besides that though it looks good.



kate spade outlet tags look different..


----------



## JulesDipon

dawnsfinallywed said:


> JulesDipon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi pls do authenticate this bag i bought preowned and on an online store. Pls. I really cant sleep because i am not sure if the bag i bought is authentic. For peace of mind purpose pls. Thanks![emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105032
> View attachment 3105033
> View attachment 3105034
> View attachment 3105035
> View attachment 3105036
> View attachment 3105037
Click to expand...


----------



## JulesDipon

MaxineL said:


> I'm not sure if it's authentic. Kate Spade tags don't look like that. The code for a bag is pxru and then 4 numbers. Besides that though it looks good.




Thanks so much. I have here the bag code photo. It has pxru and the four digit numbers.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

JulesDipon said:


> Thanks so much. I have here the bag code photo. It has pxru and the four digit numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106266



I still think it's fine.


----------



## JulesDipon

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I still think it's fine.




Thanks dawnsfinallywed [emoji1][emoji5]&#65039; last question. Is it normal on an authentic KS bag that the gold name embellished in front of the bag (kate spade new york) fades off? Thank you very much for your response. Much much appreciated.[emoji4]


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

JulesDipon said:


> Thanks dawnsfinallywed [emoji1][emoji5]&#65039; last question. Is it normal on an authentic KS bag that the gold name embellished in front of the bag (kate spade new york) fades off? Thank you very much for your response. Much much appreciated.[emoji4]


I think so. I bought a wallet off the ks website, and the gold has worn off some...


----------



## JulesDipon

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I think so. I bought a wallet off the ks website, and the gold has worn off some...




Thanks so much for all your help. Much appreciated [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Jessica_TFD

Hello Ladies!
Could you please look at this bag for me?


Seller: papasopapanaso
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121732794523


Thank you in advance!


----------



## Flippdo

Hello


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Jessica_TFD said:


> Hello Ladies!
> Could you please look at this bag for me?
> 
> 
> Seller: papasopapanaso
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121732794523
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Looks good to me!!


----------



## Jessica_TFD

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Looks good to me!!


 
Thank You!


----------



## mauishopgirl

Please help me determine if this bag is authentic. Purchased from TJ Maxx. Looks good but I'm not as familiar with KS as I am with other brands & have never seen any MFF in person. Newbury Lane Alysia in Cliff Grey. I don't see any YKK on the zipper or embossed print on the strap. Stitching looks ok for price point and the snaps on the sides have a stamped spade. Style code on hang tag WKRU2102 matches inside pocket sewn in tag. Thank you so much!


----------



## BeenBurned

mauishopgirl said:


> Please help me determine if this bag is authentic. Purchased from TJ Maxx. Looks good but I'm not as familiar with KS as I am with other brands & have never seen any MFF in person. Newbury Lane Alysia in Cliff Grey. I don't see any YKK on the zipper or embossed print on the strap. Stitching looks ok for price point and the snaps on the sides have a stamped spade. Style code on hang tag WKRU2102 matches inside pocket sewn in tag. Thank you so much!


Legitimate retailers sell authentic merchandise and it's only when dishonest customers do switcheroos that you'll find occasional fakes.


----------



## mauishopgirl

BeenBurned said:


> Legitimate retailers sell authentic merchandise and it's only when dishonest customers do switcheroos that you'll find occasional fakes.



Thank you so much for your response! I do still exercise healthy skepticism at off price or outlets too unless it's the actual brand's outlet, even major dept store outlets (Rack/Off5th) whose non-outlet stores are authorized retailers. I worked at Prada for ten years and during that time spotted & reported to our legal office entire batches of fake Prada spotted in some reputable outlets I wouldn't have expected. The off price business is so big that they're aren't sourcing dead/over stock just from their own stores, the brand or authorized retailers. They go to other distributors or sources for inventory. So while most of the stuff passes muster at the better off price places like TJ, it is entirely possible for them to get a fake batch unknowingly from a distribution source. Recently I spotted a huge amount of Rebecca Minkoff Mac cross bodies at a big name dept store outlet that the leather and hardware looked completely wrong yet everything else I saw that day looked legit including higher end stuff that was probably dead stock for them like Chloe.


----------



## heiditan

Hello all! Can someone tell me if Kate Spade receipts come with a QR code instead of a bar code? Seller says she bought the bag online, the photo she sent me of the receipts show a sales memo and credit card receipt with QR codes on both. Is this legit? (https://d2xngy2dw7hums.cloudfront.net/media/photos/chat/47122502/1441689462.jpg)


----------



## heiditan

heiditan said:


> Hello all! Can someone tell me if Kate Spade receipts come with a QR code instead of a bar code? Seller says she bought the bag online, the photo she sent me of the receipts show a sales memo and credit card receipt with QR codes on both. Is this legit? (https://d2xngy2dw7hums.cloudfront.net/media/photos/chat/47122502/1441689462.jpg)


Sorry! I just noticed the receipt is probably fake. The "kate spade" brand at the top of the receipts are written as "*K*ate *S*pade".


----------



## BeenBurned

heiditan said:


> Hello all! Can someone tell me if Kate Spade receipts come with a QR code instead of a bar code? Seller says she bought the bag online, the photo she sent me of the receipts show a sales memo and credit card receipt with QR codes on both. Is this legit? (https://d2xngy2dw7hums.cloudfront.net/media/photos/chat/47122502/1441689462.jpg)





heiditan said:


> Sorry! I just noticed the receipt is probably fake. The "kate spade" brand at the top of the receipts are written as "*K*ate *S*pade".


Please post a link to the listing.


----------



## heiditan

BeenBurned said:


> Please post a link to the listing.


Hi, so sorry here you go: https://carousell.com/p/27235829/


----------



## love_bagz

mauishopgirl said:


> Please help me determine if this bag is authentic. Purchased from TJ Maxx. Looks good but I'm not as familiar with KS as I am with other brands & have never seen any MFF in person. Newbury Lane Alysia in Cliff Grey. I don't see any YKK on the zipper or embossed print on the strap. Stitching looks ok for price point and the snaps on the sides have a stamped spade. Style code on hang tag WKRU2102 matches inside pocket sewn in tag. Thank you so much!


Hi!  I&#8217;m a newbie in this forum and glad that I joined as discussions are very interesting.  

I have a few questions on KS bags.  Does it always have the &#8220;YKK&#8221; mark on the zipper/s?  Also, I noted that some KS bags have either 2 tags or 1 tag inside, i.e. either the one shown above or combined with the the tag with product code/ item serial number. Should all of these be present in order for a KS bag to be considered authentic?

Looking forward to hear from you. TIA!


----------



## ThePinay88

Hi!  I bought this patent leather Kate Spade bag off of eBay and now I am paranoid it might be fake.  

There is no "Made in ____" tag on the inside, although it does have a tag with the kate spade logo and spade symbol, with a material listing on the back of that tag in Chinese and English.  Some of the stitches are loose, but I wondered if that was since it was a used bag.  The part I was most uncertain of was that there is a diagonal stitch across the strap in the same location on both sides.  I have never seen this before.

Can you please tell me if this is a fake?  I can't find any other similar bags online.  I have attached pictures from the eBay listing, and am attaching a few additional pics, as the tags and other parts are not pictured in the eBay listing.  Thanks for all of your help!

*Link of pics I took* (you may have to zoom in by hitting Command and + at the same time): http://kingcujo.weebly.com/

*Ebay link* (scroll halfway down page to see pictures): http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...Hnagyppq8TGX4yw6VvhhE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## J_lou

Hello I would be grateful for anyone's expert opinion on the item attached. The seller is a first time eBay seller and I am a bit surprised to see made in China in the label but I guess that's the way these days! Been on the hunt for this for ages! 
Item name : Kate spade nude Dorothy bow coat
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/252083011674 
Seller name: lewes_harris

Many thanks x


----------



## Mom to a peanut

I was wondering if someone can help me determine if these bags are fakes? I saw them for sale on Tradesy, and am not sure if they are authentic or not. 
Here is a link to each of the bags:
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/kate-spade-satchel-black-5847844/

And here is a link to the second bag:
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/kate-spade-gold-hardware-tote-bag-black-1593152/

Any advice would be great. Thanks so much!


----------



## tennistensai

Can anyone authenticate this? I think this is Essex Court.
http://www.jauce.com/auction/g158841350


----------



## mch2703

Please authenticate this bag thanks

Kate spade saturday mini a satchel red

Link on ebay :
http://m.ebay.com/itm/SALE-Kate-Spa...atchel-NEW-WITH-TAGS-/281786417590?nav=SEARCH


















Thank you


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Authentic!!!! 




mch2703 said:


> Please authenticate this bag thanks
> 
> Kate spade saturday mini a satchel red
> 
> Link on ebay :
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/SALE-Kate-Spa...atchel-NEW-WITH-TAGS-/281786417590?nav=SEARCH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Authentic!!! 





ThePinay88 said:


> Hi!  I bought this patent leather Kate Spade bag off of eBay and now I am paranoid it might be fake.
> 
> There is no "Made in ____" tag on the inside, although it does have a tag with the kate spade logo and spade symbol, with a material listing on the back of that tag in Chinese and English.  Some of the stitches are loose, but I wondered if that was since it was a used bag.  The part I was most uncertain of was that there is a diagonal stitch across the strap in the same location on both sides.  I have never seen this before.
> 
> Can you please tell me if this is a fake?  I can't find any other similar bags online.  I have attached pictures from the eBay listing, and am attaching a few additional pics, as the tags and other parts are not pictured in the eBay listing.  Thanks for all of your help!
> 
> *Link of pics I took* (you may have to zoom in by hitting Command and + at the same time): http://kingcujo.weebly.com/
> 
> *Ebay link* (scroll halfway down page to see pictures): http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...Hnagyppq8TGX4yw6VvhhE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Both are authentic!!



Mom to a peanut said:


> I was wondering if someone can help me determine if these bags are fakes? I saw them for sale on Tradesy, and am not sure if they are authentic or not.
> Here is a link to each of the bags:
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/kate-spade-satchel-black-5847844/
> 
> And here is a link to the second bag:
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/kate-spade-gold-hardware-tote-bag-black-1593152/
> 
> Any advice would be great. Thanks so much!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I wouldn't buy anything where "Jauce.com is not responsible for authenticity issues. Please bid on brand items solely at your own risk." is the disclaimer. 







tennistensai said:


> Can anyone authenticate this? I think this is Essex Court.
> http://www.jauce.com/auction/g158841350


----------



## Mom to a peanut

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Both are authentic!!


Thank you so much! I appreciate it!


----------



## Nmrdkrplnk

Could you please authenticate this bag from Tradsey?


http://trsy.co/5187775


----------



## J_lou

J_lou said:


> Hello I would be grateful for anyone's expert opinion on the item attached. The seller is a first time eBay seller and I am a bit surprised to see made in China in the label but I guess that's the way these days! Been on the hunt for this for ages!
> Item name : Kate spade nude Dorothy bow coat
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/252083011674
> Seller name: lewes_harris
> 
> Many thanks x




Hello would anyone manage to check this one please? Many thanks xx


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

J_lou said:


> Hello would anyone manage to check this one please? Many thanks xx



I don't know anything about her clothes.


----------



## v1cky84

Please help me authenticate this Kate Spade Layton wallet: 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321856666249?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

















Please let me know if you need more pictures.  

Many TIA.  Your help is appreciated.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Authentic


----------



## v1cky84

@dawnsfinallywed:I think your latest response was in response to my request to auth the Layton wallet. Thank you soooooo much. You're awesome!!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

v1cky84 said:


> @dawnsfinallywed:I think your latest response was in response to my request to auth the Layton wallet. Thank you soooooo much. You're awesome!!!



Yes, it was!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

tandemstoker said:


> Unfortunately I did my homework AFTER purchasing on eBay and discovered how prevalent fake handbags are. I think this is probably a fake partly because I paid so little for it ~$45 w/ shipping. I feel obligated to let the seller know if it is. Can anyone here help me out?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230321773190



This is authentic.


----------



## MrsMcG

https://poshmark.com/listing/Kate-Spade-Authentic-Handbag-5602e63f6e3ec26da200f016

Can someone give me feedback on this?  Real, not real, style name?

Thank you!


----------



## MrsMcG

MrsMcG said:


> https://poshmark.com/listing/Kate-Spade-Authentic-Handbag-5602e63f6e3ec26da200f016
> 
> Can someone give me feedback on this?  Real, not real, style name?
> 
> Thank you!


Never mind.  I was able to ask the seller and get it all cleared up.


----------



## J_lou

J_lou said:


> Hello would anyone manage to check this one please? Many thanks xx




Hello does anyone in this thread know about authenticating clothing? Best regards x


----------



## PursePout

Hi kindly pls authenticate this kate spade cedar mandy bag.this was a gift.but i was too shy to ask where she got it...she recently went to singapore though


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

PursePout said:


> Hi kindly pls authenticate this kate spade cedar mandy bag.this was a gift.but i was too shy to ask where she got it...she recently went to singapore though



Your pictures are too dark. I'm sorry!


----------



## hotcryonics

Im planning to get this from a reseller, need help to authenticate it. Thanks! This is all the pics there is.


----------



## tetsubean

Hello everyone, I need help authenticating this little bag I bought at a resale shop. Also, does anyone know what this bag is/might be? Any help would be appreciated


----------



## PursePout

Hi sorry about that.i have this kate spade watch though..im not sure if its the real deal, the leather looks fine,the watch and the metal parts,but pls look at the sticker on the box it says Kate spade New Yorr.... i was like what?!. They say that the box was made in china but still can anyone please help mw authenticate?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

tetsubean said:


> Hello everyone, I need help authenticating this little bag I bought at a resale shop. Also, does anyone know what this bag is/might be? Any help would be appreciated



An authentic Dot Noel.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

hotcryonics said:


> Im planning to get this from a reseller, need help to authenticate it. Thanks! This is all the pics there is.


What is a reseller? Who Is it? A store? I'm not sure I understand exactly how that works...


----------



## hotcryonics

I mean people sell them like in craigslist. Sorry its becoming a common trend here to call people who sell their stuffs 'resellers' just to simplify terms.


----------



## PursePout

Hi kindly anyone pls authenticate this katespade wellesley neda wallet...i saw the style code but when i searched it,different ones popped up,the leather looks really good and ive never seen a replica of wellesley before.but how come when i searched for pwru2254 it says daycation pouch


----------



## PursePout

Additional pics


----------



## rgray0515

I found this at a local thrift store and paid $2.50. I'm not too familiar with kate spade designs. I figure if it's fake I'm only out a couple dollars. It is navy blue with perforated logo design. Could somebody please let me know if it authenticate. If it is what is the style name? Thanks.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Authentic!!


QUOTE=rgray0515;29289375]I found this at a local thrift store and paid $2.50. I'm not too familiar with kate spade designs. I figure if it's fake I'm only out a couple dollars. It is navy blue with perforated logo design. Could somebody please let me know if it authenticate. If it is what is the style name? Thanks.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3153782
View attachment 3153783
View attachment 3153784
View attachment 3153785
View attachment 3153787
View attachment 3153788
View attachment 3153790
View attachment 3153792

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


----------



## BeenBurned

PursePout said:


> Hi sorry about that.i have this kate spade watch though..im not sure if its the real deal, the leather looks fine,the watch and the metal parts,but pls look at the sticker on the box it says Kate spade New Yorr.... i was like what?!. They say that the box was made in china but still can anyone please help mw authenticate?


The watch is fine and I suspect that the box is authentic too. I've seen those type of errors not caught by quality control. I suspect they aren't as diligent with labeling on boxes as they are with the items themselves.


----------



## rgray0515

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=rgray0515;29289375]I found this at a local thrift store and paid $2.50. I'm not too familiar with kate spade designs. I figure if it's fake I'm only out a couple dollars. It is navy blue with perforated logo design. Could somebody please let me know if it authenticate. If it is what is the style name? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153782
> View attachment 3153783
> View attachment 3153784
> View attachment 3153785
> View attachment 3153787
> View attachment 3153788
> View attachment 3153790
> View attachment 3153792


[/QUOTE]


Thank you!  I'm usually spot on with Coach bags. I am branching out to other brands.


----------



## PursePout

BeenBurned said:


> The watch is fine and I suspect that the box is authentic too. I've seen those type of errors not caught by quality control. I suspect they aren't as diligent with labeling on boxes as they are with the items themselves.


Thank you very much!! Appreciate it a lot

Hope someone could help me with the wellesley neda wallet as well


----------



## BeenBurned

PursePout said:


> Hi kindly anyone pls authenticate this katespade wellesley neda wallet...i saw the style code but when i searched it,different ones popped up,the leather looks really good and ive never seen a replica of wellesley before.but how come when i searched for pwru2254 it says daycation pouch


It looks fine to me!


----------



## PursePout

BeenBurned said:


> It looks fine to me!


Why is the style# different.im really worried. Cause my cousin placed an order for this wallet.


----------



## Mamzellelady

Please can someone authenticate my kate spade bag? It says made in vietnam so I'm scared it is fake.


----------



## Mamzellelady

Heres some other photo


----------



## Mamzellelady

One last photos


----------



## tetsubean

dawnsfinallywed said:


> An authentic Dot Noel.


Thank you so much for your help  It is very much appreciate!


----------



## zowee

Hi! Can I please have help authenticating this eBay listing?

This is my first kate spade purchase. Thank you, much appreciated!


----------



## Curious5683

Hi - I would really appreciate help in trying to authenticate this handbag.


----------



## Awwlibrary

Hi ladies! Just bout this bag and I think it's authentic but wanted to get an expert opinion. Also, any ideas on how to remove denim transfer? 

Site: postmark

Link: http://******/1LuR7aj


----------



## Kotabugx3

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161851326151?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


If someone could give me there opinion on these I would  appreciate it very much!
Thank you!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Curious5683 said:


> Hi - I would really appreciate help in trying to authenticate this handbag.




Authentic


----------



## Hazel79

Hi. Really appreciate if somebody can help to authentic this. Thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hazel79 said:


> Hi. Really appreciate if somebody can help to authentic this. Thank you.


More pictures are needed than just that one image.


----------



## Hazel79

Hi. I have some trouble loading the images earlier. Can you please help to authenticate this? Planning to get this from the reseller. Really appreciate this.
Thank you.


----------



## Awwlibrary

Awwlibrary said:


> Hi ladies! Just bout this bag and I think it's authentic but wanted to get an expert opinion. Also, any ideas on how to remove denim transfer?
> 
> Site: postmark
> 
> Link: http://******/1LuR7aj




Here are the pictures from the listing.


----------



## Awwlibrary

Awwlibrary said:


> Here are the pictures from the listing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158741
> View attachment 3158742




Oops! Here are the other 2. Can post more when I get the bag. Thanks!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Awwlibrary said:


> Oops! Here are the other 2. Can post more when I get the bag. Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158743
> View attachment 3158744



Authentic.


----------



## Awwlibrary

dawnsfinallywed said:


> authentic.




thank you!


----------



## Hazel79

Hi. Really appreciate if you can authenticate this Kate Spade Wellesley Rachelle.
Additional photo at the url: https://sg.carousell.com/p/30876599/
Thank you.


----------



## Hazel79

More photo on the kate spade label emvossed leather patch on the bag. Thank you.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Hazel79 said:


> More photo on the kate spade label emvossed leather patch on the bag. Thank you.



Authentic


----------



## Hazel79

Thank you very much. : )


----------



## crispy critters

Can you authenticate this? Picked up at a thrift store and have no knowledge if it would be authentic.


----------



## Erinpeterson13

PLEASE HELP ME!! I just received the Kate Spade cobble hill small Leslie bag I ordered on the app Tradesy  for $288 and I need to know if it is real or not! I've tried reading other authenticate posts but still am not sure! I'm new to this site and don't know how to post multiple pictures but this tag on the inside is my main concern!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Erinpeterson13




----------



## hotcryonics

Pls help authenticate. I didnt get a reply yet sorry. Would really appreciate the help! Thanks!


----------



## tetsubean

Hi, I'm thinking of buying this Kate Spade Macdougal Alley Stevie but I'm not sure if it's authentic. It doesn't have the "Spade" above the name on the front patch that I have seen on other bags from this collection. Can you please check it out? Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...914414?hash=item280a9f75ee:g:lWcAAOSw5VFWLU3H


----------



## j28

hi ! what is the easiest way to spot fake Kate Spade? I really want to authenticate my bag but im still newbie. thanks in advance.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

j28 said:


> hi ! what is the easiest way to spot fake Kate Spade? I really want to authenticate my bag but im still newbie. thanks in advance.


Post pictures here. The whole bag, the labels, the feet, etcetera.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

crispy critters said:


> Can you authenticate this? Picked up at a thrift store and have no knowledge if it would be authentic.


Completely and totally counterfeit. If you peel off the fake Kate Spade label, you can sell it legally as an unbranded bag.


----------



## crispy critters

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Completely and totally counterfeit. If you peel off the fake Kate Spade label, you can sell it legally as an unbranded bag.


 
Thanks for taking the time to advise on my purchase.   I guess i'll just  remove the tag and use the purse myself.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

tetsubean said:


> Hi, I'm thinking of buying this Kate Spade Macdougal Alley Stevie but I'm not sure if it's authentic. It doesn't have the "Spade" above the name on the front patch that I have seen on other bags from this collection. Can you please check it out? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...914414?hash=item280a9f75ee:g:lWcAAOSw5VFWLU3H



Authentic


----------



## tetsubean

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic



Thank you  !


----------



## hana16

Can someone help identify this style and/or authenticate? I have a few KS bags that I have bought from department stores, but this is my first "resale" purchase. Thanks ahead of time!






























PS, excuse the dirty fingertips! I was just dying one of my Balenciaga's!


----------



## rockstarmish

Hello authenticators!

My first time on this forum and I found a KS that I like a lot. Would you please authenticate it for me? Thank you! I think the seller made a mistake with the color too? Because it looks more red than orange...

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/KATE-SPADE-P...544063?hash=item2a5b216e7f:g:dukAAOSwZd1Vb-q1


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

hana16 said:


> Can someone help identify this style and/or authenticate? I have a few KS bags that I have bought from department stores, but this is my first "resale" purchase. Thanks ahead of time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS, excuse the dirty fingertips! I was just dying one of my Balenciaga's!



Authentic. Don't know the style.


----------



## pinksylk

Quick question, are ALL recent kate spade handbags specifically, satchels made with a YKK zipper?  I just bought one on ebay and it has an "s" on the zipper...


And does the kate spade alessa rialto place have little gold feet? I Googled it and some do and some don't...


----------



## pinksylk

pinksylk said:


> Quick question, are ALL recent kate spade handbags specifically, satchels made with a YKK zipper?  I just bought one on ebay and it has an "s" on the zipper...
> 
> 
> And does the kate spade alessa rialto place have little gold feet? I Googled it and some do and some don't...


 


http://kszipper.shutterfly.com/pictures/9


It kept saying upload failed when I tried to attach photo of the zipper


----------



## Me SB

Hello 

I am completely new to Kate Spade and looking for some help. I fell in love with the Glitter Bug Lacey and was wondering if this listing is authentic or fake. I keep seeing different logos on the Glitter Bug wallets. Some with large spades, some like this with the cut out spade, etc... Also, is this a good price? How much are they sold for at the outlet stores?

Thank you!

https://poshmark.com/listing/Kate-Spade-NWT-glitter-bug-wallet-In-blue-563ba4967f0a056982000083


----------



## Sjm3299

Are any kate spade bags made in vietnam?


----------



## pinksylk

Sjm3299 said:


> Are any kate spade bags made in vietnam?


I cant authenticate your bag but yes, some kate spade bags are made in Vietnam. My Loden Newbury Satchel is made in Vietnam and came directly from the Kate Spade store.


----------



## Sjm3299

Well i just bought this and i cant find any that look like this one online, it looks real but im just wanting to make sure.


----------



## pinksylk

Sjm3299 said:


> Well i just bought this and i cant find any that look like this one online, it looks real but im just wanting to make sure.


It looks like this one:

https://www.katespade.com/products/cedar-street-small-luciana/PXRU4828.html


----------



## Fig91

Someone is selling this on my local craigslist... This is a fake right? Nothing about it seems right


----------



## pinksylk

Fig91 said:


> View attachment 3185174
> View attachment 3185175
> View attachment 3185176
> View attachment 3185177
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone is selling this on my local craigslist... This is a fake right? Nothing about it seems right


 

I'm not the authenticator but I read that if any purse has that exact metal tag, it's fake...plus it looks crooked and yeah I agree..it just looks all kinds of fake lol


----------



## BeenBurned

Fig91 said:


> View attachment 3185174
> View attachment 3185175
> View attachment 3185176
> View attachment 3185177
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone is selling this on my local craigslist... This is a fake right? Nothing about it seems right


Fake.


----------



## Leechy

Hi! Please authenticate this KS cedar street slim bee in gold. I have a strong suspicion it's fake. Need someone with more experience to confirm. Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Soizie

Hoping you can help me figure out if this is a genuine kate spade!


----------



## Soizie

Bottom


----------



## Soizie

Hardware


----------



## cloudcover

Hi, I'm thinking of purchasing this Kate Spade bag on ebay and I was wondering if anyone can help me authenticate it? 






















Thank you


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

cloudcover said:


> Hi, I'm thinking of purchasing this Kate Spade bag on ebay and I was wondering if anyone can help me authenticate it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you



Authentic!!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Soizie said:


> Hardware


Authentic!!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Fig91 said:


> View attachment 3185174
> View attachment 3185175
> View attachment 3185176
> View attachment 3185177
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone is selling this on my local craigslist... This is a fake right? Nothing about it seems right



Completely counterfeit. Metal tag like that... Always fake. And it's crooked, to boot!!


----------



## Soizie

Thank you  dawnsfinallywed!!!
I love it!!!


----------



## cloudcover

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!!!



Yay thanks so much! 

Can I also ask what's the significance of the small black tag with the holographic strip that some Kate Spade bags have?

This is the one the Small Leslie seller sent me:





Are the numbers supposed to be the same for all bags of the same design? Another seller I asked previously had the number Q064 on her small leslie too, but hers didn't have the black tag and was just a white tag. However, my friend bought another black small leslie from ebay (the seller said she bought it from Nordstrom), but the number on her's is Q331. Really confused


----------



## Cameron soo

Hello! I just brought a new Kate spade bag and i'm not sure if it's authentic, the seller claim that it is authentic! please help! (: Thank you so much

http://s173.photobucket.com/user/601michelle/media/Kate Spade/image_zpsjoz5xbdm.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=0

http://s173.photobucket.com/user/601michelle/media/Kate Spade/image_zpsh3cetfgp.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=1

http://s173.photobucket.com/user/601michelle/media/Kate Spade/image_zpsngkmhyhn.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=2

http://s173.photobucket.com/user/601michelle/media/Kate Spade/image_zpsoznf9kin.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=3


----------



## BeenBurned

Cameron soo said:


> Hello! I just brought a new Kate spade bag and i'm not sure if it's authentic, the seller claim that it is authentic! please help! (: Thank you so much
> 
> http://s173.photobucket.com/user/601michelle/media/Kate Spade/image_zpsjoz5xbdm.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=0
> 
> http://s173.photobucket.com/user/601michelle/media/Kate Spade/image_zpsh3cetfgp.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=1
> 
> http://s173.photobucket.com/user/601michelle/media/Kate Spade/image_zpsngkmhyhn.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=2
> 
> http://s173.photobucket.com/user/601michelle/media/Kate Spade/image_zpsoznf9kin.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=3





tinahl said:


> That looks very fake. The Kate spade logo on the bag is not supposed to look like that. But hopefully someone else can confirm it also!


I don't see anything wrong with your bag. And I'm sure that dawnsfinallywed will agree.


----------



## tinahl

BeenBurned said:


> I don't see anything wrong with your bag. And I'm sure that dawnsfinallywed will agree.




I have my fair share of Kate spade bags and there are so many things that looks off to me. Here are some pictures of my maise and small Hayden that I got from the actual store. The words are not super bold and more subtle, the feet are rounded, the inside tag's font is crisp, and the leather isn't as shiny as the black purse (which is how it's supposed to be). So, I would have to say I think the purse is fake.


----------



## BeenBurned

Cameron soo said:


> Hello! I just brought a new Kate spade bag and i'm not sure if it's authentic, the seller claim that it is authentic! please help! (: Thank you so much
> 
> http://s173.photobucket.com/user/601michelle/media/Kate Spade/image_zpsjoz5xbdm.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=0
> 
> http://s173.photobucket.com/user/601michelle/media/Kate Spade/image_zpsh3cetfgp.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=1
> 
> http://s173.photobucket.com/user/601michelle/media/Kate Spade/image_zpsngkmhyhn.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=2
> 
> http://s173.photobucket.com/user/601michelle/media/Kate Spade/image_zpsoznf9kin.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=3





tinahl said:


> That looks very fake. The Kate spade logo on the bag is not supposed to look like that. But hopefully someone else can confirm it also!





BeenBurned said:


> I don't see anything wrong with your bag. And I'm sure that dawnsfinallywed will agree.





tinahl said:


> I have my fair share of Kate spade bags and there are so many things that looks off to me. Here are some pictures of my maise and small Hayden that I got from the actual store. The words are not super bold and more subtle, the feet are rounded, the inside tag's font is crisp, and the leather isn't as shiny as the black purse (which is how it's supposed to be). So, I would have to say I think the purse is fake.
> 
> View attachment 3194726
> View attachment 3194728
> View attachment 3194730
> View attachment 3194731


I hope Dawn chimes in because I agree. There are differences. 

I know that in some brands, you have to compare apples to apples, i.e., the bags have to be the same style and made at the same time in the same factory. Not sure if KS is the same way. 

But check out and compare these side by side comps. The bag in question is on the left and tinahl's is on the right.


----------



## all7s

Cameron soo said:


> Hello! I just brought a new Kate spade bag and i'm not sure if it's authentic, the seller claim that it is authentic! please help! (: Thank you so much
> 
> http://s173.photobucket.com/user/601michelle/media/Kate Spade/image_zpsjoz5xbdm.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=0
> 
> http://s173.photobucket.com/user/601michelle/media/Kate Spade/image_zpsh3cetfgp.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=1
> 
> http://s173.photobucket.com/user/601michelle/media/Kate Spade/image_zpsngkmhyhn.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=2
> 
> http://s173.photobucket.com/user/601michelle/media/Kate Spade/image_zpsoznf9kin.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=3






			
				tinahl said:
			
		

> That looks very fake. The Kate spade logo on the bag is not supposed to look like that. But hopefully someone else can confirm it also!


I agree. That is a different font than KS uses on the front of the bag. You can see certain lines of the letters are thicker/thinner than should be or curve or join at different points. Especially in the lower case letters. I dont think I am supposed to say where the differences are but multiple letters are decidedly different in construction that they cant be excused by stamp bleeding or lighting angle.

I'm not an authenticator, and I dont have enough posts to be one. But I know dawnsfinallywed is kind enough to give a lot of her time in here and I post this in hope it helps her.


----------



## Cameron soo

Hello! Thank you all for helping! I suspect that it's fake too but I'm not really sure about it and decided to post it here! Hopefully dawbsfinallywed would see and help! Thank you all! Appreciated deeply! (:


----------



## ririPicadilly

Hi! I got this black wallet as a gift and I'm a bit skeptical about its authenticity because 
#1 it came without any tags, cards, wrappers, plastic 
#2 it came in a white box instead of the usual blue (the photo makes it look blue but its stark white in real life)
#3 it seems to lack any kate spade labels on the inside, and the zipper on the inside looks too simpl
It was also said to have been bought online. Please help me authenticate this wallet! Thank you!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Cameron soo said:


> Hello! Thank you all for helping! I suspect that it's fake too but I'm not really sure about it and decided to post it here! Hopefully dawbsfinallywed would see and help! Thank you all! Appreciated deeply! (:



Your bag is authentic. Here's a pic of the same bag off the ks website!


----------



## azgolfgirl

Hi, hope someone can help me authenticate this bag?  It's a reptile skin hobo with two front pockets and I can't find one like it online.  Nice bag, bought on eBay.  I like it no matter what, but would like to know if it is a fake.  Thanks so very much!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

The reptile bag is authentic.


----------



## LoganSomething

Clueless boyfriend alert:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-KATE-SP...543802?hash=item567e80967a:g:ANEAAOSwtlhWFvOQ

I know literally nothing about this, but I know my girlfriend wanted this bag for Christmas. Are there any pictures I should request or questions I should ask?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

LoganSomething said:


> Clueless boyfriend alert:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-KATE-SP...543802?hash=item567e80967a:g:ANEAAOSwtlhWFvOQ
> 
> I know literally nothing about this, but I know my girlfriend wanted this bag for Christmas. Are there any pictures I should request or questions I should ask?



It is authentic.


----------



## ririPicadilly

ririPicadilly said:


> Hi! I got this black wallet as a gift and I'm a bit skeptical about its authenticity because
> #1 it came without any tags, cards, wrappers, plastic
> #2 it came in a white box instead of the usual blue (the photo makes it look blue but its stark white in real life)
> #3 it seems to lack any kate spade labels on the inside, and the zipper on the inside looks too simpl
> It was also said to have been bought online. Please help me authenticate this wallet! Thank you!




Hi dawnsfinallywed! Please help me authenticate this, thank you! &#128522;


----------



## LoganSomething

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It is authentic.



Thank you! You've saved Christmas!


----------



## azgolfgirl

This forum is very helpful and I appreciate the insight.  I found one more bag from eBay that I purchased for my sister.  I have never seen this bag from Kate Spade; is it a fake?  Thank so much!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

azgolfgirl said:


> This forum is very helpful and I appreciate the insight.  I found one more bag from eBay that I purchased for my sister.  I have never seen this bag from Kate Spade; is it a fake?  Thank so much!



This is authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

ririPicadilly said:


> Hi! I got this black wallet as a gift and I'm a bit skeptical about its authenticity because
> #1 it came without any tags, cards, wrappers, plastic
> #2 it came in a white box instead of the usual blue (the photo makes it look blue but its stark white in real life)
> #3 it seems to lack any kate spade labels on the inside, and the zipper on the inside looks too simpl
> It was also said to have been bought online. Please help me authenticate this wallet! Thank you!



I'm inclined to say that this is not authentic. The font looks off on the wallet and the box. Also, the zipper pull isn't anything she uses. From what website was it purchased?


----------



## ririPicadilly

Just what I thought as well.. I tried asking but after being rejected a couple of times I thought maybe it wasn't the polite thing to do.. thanks though!


----------



## Cameron soo

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Your bag is authentic. Here's a pic of the same bag off the ks website!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## rolin

Hi everyone!
I found a cute purse on eBay, but I'm not that familiar with Kate Spade bags. I was just wondering if it looked authentic. Any insight would be greatly appreciated!
Thank you!


----------



## rolin

Here is the lining. Thank you!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

rolin said:


> Here is the lining. Thank you!



Authentic!!


----------



## rolin

Thank you so much dawnsfinallywed!


----------



## Awwlibrary

Hi everyone. Please help authenticate this bag. I purchased from poshmark and I just received it. The lining is a different feel and thinner stripes than my authentic kate spade bag but maybe it only reflects age? I enclosed a picture of the 2 linings. I 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
have a couple of days to request return if it's not authentic. Please help!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Awwlibrary said:


> Hi everyone. Please help authenticate this bag. I purchased from poshmark and I just received it. The lining is a different feel and thinner stripes than my authentic kate spade bag but maybe it only reflects age? I enclosed a picture of the 2 linings. I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200502
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have a couple of days to request return if it's not authentic. Please help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200485
> View attachment 3200486
> View attachment 3200487
> View attachment 3200488
> View attachment 3200489
> View attachment 3200490
> View attachment 3200492
> View attachment 3200493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> It is authentic.


----------



## Awwlibrary

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Awwlibrary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. Please help authenticate this bag. I purchased from poshmark and I just received it. The lining is a different feel and thinner stripes than my authentic kate spade bag but maybe it only reflects age? I enclosed a picture of the 2 linings. I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200502
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have a couple of days to request return if it's not authentic. Please help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200485
> View attachment 3200486
> View attachment 3200487
> View attachment 3200488
> View attachment 3200489
> View attachment 3200490
> View attachment 3200492
> View attachment 3200493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> It is authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...


----------



## nikkifresh2

Item: little minka
Item number: 221923024918
Seller: usmcnewbee
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221923024918?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: I just noticed this one has 4 feet. Is that right for a little minka?  Please authenticate. Thanks!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

nikkifresh2 said:


> Item: little minka
> Item number: 221923024918
> Seller: usmcnewbee
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221923024918?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: I just noticed this one has 4 feet. Is that right for a little minka?  Please authenticate. Thanks!



Looks fine to me. I'd say they're both authentic.


----------



## cloudcover

Hi everyone 
I was wondering if the Kate Spade Southport Avenue Carmen has metal feet?

This one has the feet: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-KATE-SPADE-SOUTHPORT-AVENUE-CARMEN-SATCHEL/131663774252?

But this one doesn't: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Kate-Sp...728316?hash=item3d0a4b8c3c:g:wUoAAOSwiLdWAV3T

However, they look so similar in all other aspects. Are either of them authentic? Thank you!


----------



## innocent_eyes

Hi, I am eyeing this Kate Spade Laurel in moody plum. Can someone please help authenticate?


Item: Kate Spade Laurel Purse 
Item number: 111836145165
Seller: karenec03
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Laurel-Purse-/111836145165?hash=item1a09f4260d:g:yqYAAOSw5VFWQpOn


TIA.


----------



## halobear

Hi,

This is the first time I purchased a bag outside of KS store or KS.com (got NWT from eBay).  It looks ok to me, but I would greatly appreciate if you can tell me if this is authentic or not. 

Thanks!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

halobear said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is the first time I purchased a bag outside of KS store or KS.com (got NWT from eBay).  It looks ok to me, but I would greatly appreciate if you can tell me if this is authentic or not.
> 
> Thanks!


Authentic!


----------



## halobear

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!




Thanks!


----------



## Awwlibrary

I just received this bag and would love your opinion if this is authentic. Looks ok to me but wanted to double check. Purchased from poshmark. The pictures are mine!


----------



## divadownload

Is this a real Kate Spade? I can't find anything even close to it... THANKS!!!


----------



## divadownload

Is this an authentic Kate Spade? The interior is a green and white stripe. THANKS!!!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

divadownload said:


> Is this an authentic Kate Spade? The interior is a green and white stripe. THANKS!!!!



Yes


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Awwlibrary said:


> I just received this bag and would love your opinion if this is authentic. Looks ok to me but wanted to double check. Purchased from poshmark. The pictures are mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205958
> View attachment 3205959
> View attachment 3205960
> View attachment 3205962
> View attachment 3205963
> View attachment 3205964


Authentic


----------



## Awwlibrary

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic




Thank you!


----------



## Awwlibrary

Hi! Please authenticate this bag! I think it is but wanted to double check!


----------



## cartoonichero

Hi! Can someone help me authenticate this bag? Seller claims that it is authentic but the logo looks a little funny. Seller claims its from an outlet factory and hence it would be normal to have defects.


----------



## lettuce_2010

Hello, hope I'm posting this right. Any opinions on this?
Thanks!


----------



## salvagedstitch

Hello all! Im new at kate spade and have admired her bags for awhile! I found this st goodwill today and it appears real but can u help me know for sure? Its a plastic coated canvas fabric. Thanks for the help!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Awwlibrary said:


> Hi! Please authenticate this bag! I think it is but wanted to double check!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217484
> View attachment 3217485
> View attachment 3217486
> View attachment 3217487



Authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

lettuce_2010 said:


> Hello, hope I'm posting this right. Any opinions on this?
> Thanks!


Authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

salvagedstitch said:


> Hello all! Im new at kate spade and have admired her bags for awhile! I found this st goodwill today and it appears real but can u help me know for sure? Its a plastic coated canvas fabric. Thanks for the help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223136
> View attachment 3223139
> View attachment 3223140
> View attachment 3223141



Authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

cartoonichero said:


> Hi! Can someone help me authenticate this bag? Seller claims that it is authentic but the logo looks a little funny. Seller claims its from an outlet factory and hence it would be normal to have defects.



I'd need to see the whole bag... And interior, as well.


----------



## lettuce_2010

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic



Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Awwlibrary

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic




Thank you!


----------



## backseat5am

Seller didn't list style or dimensions, but I believe this is a Little Minka in Oyster. Can someone please confirm for me?


----------



## h0usemouse

Hi!

I just wanted to double check and make sure this bag was authentic, bought off of Mercari.

Kate Spade Lydia Bag.

Seems good to me, but I wanted a professional opinion 

Link to album:

http://imgur.com/a/k9FDk

EDIT: Also, image of other side of tag/bottom of bag:
http://imgur.com/a/aPuiJ


----------



## BlondieToHell

Hey ladies, I know nothing about Kate Spade bags and I suspect this one is fake, but just want to confirm before I toss it in the trash.  It's so beat up I may toss it regardless


----------



## ekhfashions

Hi, Would someone please authenticate this Kate Spade Sample Tote for me? Thanks!


----------



## guccilover21

Hi guys, can anyone tell me if this is authentic? I don't want to pay and have the hassle of returns in case it's not. Thanks! 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kate-Spade-bag-handbag-BNWT-/121860217006?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

guccilover21 said:


> Hi guys, can anyone tell me if this is authentic? I don't want to pay and have the hassle of returns in case it's not. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kate-Spade-bag-handbag-BNWT-/121860217006?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368[/QUO
> 
> Authentic!!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

ekhfashions said:


> Hi, Would someone please authenticate this Kate Spade Sample Tote for me? Thanks!



Authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

BlondieToHell said:


> Hey ladies, I know nothing about Kate Spade bags and I suspect this one is fake, but just want to confirm before I toss it in the trash.  It's so beat up I may toss it regardless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232971
> View attachment 3232972
> View attachment 3232973




Counterfeit


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

h0usemouse said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just wanted to double check and make sure this bag was authentic, bought off of Mercari.
> 
> Kate Spade Lydia Bag.
> 
> Seems good to me, but I wanted a professional opinion
> 
> Link to album:
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/k9FDk
> 
> EDIT: Also, image of other side of tag/bottom of bag:
> http://imgur.com/a/aPuiJ



Authentic


----------



## ekhfashions

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic


Thank you!!


----------



## h0usemouse

Thank you!


----------



## Beme25

Is there a way to see vintage or older bags?


----------



## Beme25

I purchased one but not really sure if it's authentic &#128532;


----------



## Beme25

I purchased one but not really sure if it's authentic &#128532;


----------



## Beme25

What do you ladies think real or fake?


----------



## Beme25

What do you think ladies real or fake?


----------



## BeenBurned

it's not necessary to repost 4 times, especially within 1/2 hour. Authenticators come here to help on their own free time and without compensation. They have famiies, jobs and obligations and aren't on TPF 24/7. 

Please be patient.


----------



## guccilover21

dawnsfinallywed said:


> guccilover21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, can anyone tell me if this is authentic? I don't want to pay and have the hassle of returns in case it's not. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kate-Spade-bag-handbag-BNWT-/121860217006?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368[/QUO
> 
> Authentic!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!
Click to expand...


----------



## vstham

Can anyone please help me authenticate this wallet? I'm not sure what pictures you need but here's what I have.

http://postimg.org/image/gvfcraeb5/
http://postimg.org/image/e75j6980x/
http://postimg.org/image/o7x44op2n/
http://postimg.org/image/hkid6pqzl/

Thank you in advance!


----------



## backseat5am

Can someone please authenticate the bag I posted on the previous page? For some reason it got skipped and I could really use your help. Thanks!


----------



## Stephanoe1975

Hello! Could I get this wallet authenticated? Thanks

Item Kate spade brown wallet
Item number 262218074283
Seller threadsconsignmentshop
Link http://www.ebay.ca/itm/KATE-SPADE-B...074283?hash=item3d0d6a48ab:g:3LMAAMXQUmFSnlCt


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Beme25 said:


> I purchased one but not really sure if it's authentic &#128532;


Authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

vstham said:


> Can anyone please help me authenticate this wallet? I'm not sure what pictures you need but here's what I have.
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/gvfcraeb5/
> http://postimg.org/image/e75j6980x/
> http://postimg.org/image/o7x44op2n/
> http://postimg.org/image/hkid6pqzl/
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Looks fine to me...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Stephanoe1975 said:


> Hello! Could I get this wallet authenticated? Thanks
> 
> Item Kate spade brown wallet
> Item number 262218074283
> Seller threadsconsignmentshop
> Link http://www.ebay.ca/itm/KATE-SPADE-B...074283?hash=item3d0d6a48ab:g:3LMAAMXQUmFSnlCt



Authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

backseat5am said:


> Seller didn't list style or dimensions, but I believe this is a Little Minka in Oyster. Can someone please confirm for me?



Authentic


----------



## Stephanoe1975

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic


Thanks!


----------



## backseat5am

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## pinkglittergirl

Hello KS experts! 

I would love if you could give your opinion as to whether this bag looks authentic and whether it's outlet or retail? 

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Princess Geek

Was told this was purchased last year. It looks authentic to me but according to the seller's measurements, it's an inch smaller in height and width than the description on the Kate Spade website (purse is no longer available but has a description). Was it maybe outlet? 

Also, any comments from anyone who owns this purse? Will it fit more than a large wallet and a makeup pouch? Thanks in advance.

https://www.katespade.com/products/palm-springs-maggie/PXRU4344.html


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Princess Geek said:


> Was told this was purchased last year. It looks authentic to me but according to the seller's measurements, it's an inch smaller in height and width than the description on the Kate Spade website (purse is no longer available but has a description). Was it maybe outlet?
> 
> Also, any comments from anyone who owns this purse? Will it fit more than a large wallet and a makeup pouch? Thanks in advance.
> 
> https://www.katespade.com/products/palm-springs-maggie/PXRU4344.html
> 
> View attachment 3245812
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245813
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245814
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245815
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245820
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245821
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245822



Pic of interior labels???


----------



## hxiao19

Can someone please help me authenticate this one? It's apparently called "Annelle", and the serial number printed on the inside (it's too tight to take a legible picture) is WKRU3575 S285 Q715. Thank you!


----------



## Princess Geek

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Pic of interior labels???



None were given. I've posted the only "interior" picture she sent me. Are you familiar with this model?


----------



## ekhfashions

Hi I would appreciate it if I could get an opinion on the authenticity of this bag please. It's supposed to be the Alice Court Kaiya. While most of the details look good, it doesn't have any tags inside. I have only a few days to return it if not authentic so any help is appreciated. Thanks!

I knew there should be a tag inside somewhere so I checked one more time and I found a spot along the interior seam lining where apparently a tag has been cut out. 
The pic has been added in a new post because I don't see that I can add it here.


----------



## ekhfashions

This is the pic of the cutout tag in the lining seam of the Alice Court Kaiya bag previously posted. Thanks!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

ekhfashions said:


> This is the pic of the cutout tag in the lining seam of the Alice Court Kaiya bag previously posted. Thanks!



Authentic....


----------



## ekhfashions

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic....


Terrific. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## leboeufjessica

Hi! I purchased this Mercer Isle Small Sloan and am just a little worried about the tag! Please let me know what you think!


----------



## Kellekri

Can you guys help me figure out if this purse is authentic? Thanks!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Kellekri said:


> Can you guys help me figure out if this purse is authentic? Thanks!



Authentic!!


----------



## Kellekri

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!!


Thank you!


----------



## nikksterxx

Hi! I have credit for the real real which expires tomorrow and wanted to purchase this cosmetic case. I tried to find the style online and assumed that it was the Glitter Bug Ezra Cosmetic Case. However, after comparing pics i see that the zipper of the cosmetic case on the real real goes all the way around unlike the ezra. I'm not sure if the one on the real real is a different style or if it isnt authentic. You help would be greatly appreciated. TIA!

https://www.therealreal.com/product...etic-bags/kate-spade-new-york-cosmetic-bag-29


----------



## Nurhuda_je

could anyone authenticate this wallet for me

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NWT-Kate-Spa...761710?hash=item4af7f7562e:g:ExEAAOSwqYBWpWYj


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Nurhuda_je said:


> could anyone authenticate this wallet for me
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NWT-Kate-Spa...761710?hash=item4af7f7562e:g:ExEAAOSwqYBWpWYj



Authentic


----------



## lovinalotofbags

AUTHENTICATE PLEASE.
*NWT $275 Kate Spade Jules WKRU2675 Grant Street Pink XL Large Tote Purse Laptop *



site:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/281911278440?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Seller :           kent1235          	            (1181 	                    )


----------



## Ravvie99

Is there any chance this thrift store find is authentic? Dimensions are about 15"H (including handles), 11W, 5D. The interior is more orange and the hardware is more gold tone than in pics. I know zero about Kate Spade so I'm probably giving you another fake for the Hall of Shame   Thank you in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

Ravvie99 said:


> Is there any chance this thrift store find is authentic? Dimensions are about 15"H (including handles), 11W, 5D. The interior is more orange and the hardware is more gold tone than in pics. I know zero about Kate Spade so I'm probably giving you another fake for the Hall of Shame   Thank you in advance!


It's authentic.


----------



## Ravvie99

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.



Wow, thank you so much! Any ideas on the style name? I searched the production number and everything else I could think of without any luck. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## BeenBurned

Ravvie99 said:


> Wow, thank you so much! Any ideas on the style name? I searched the production number and everything else I could think of without any luck. I really appreciate your help.


I'm sorry. I don't know. Maybe DawnsfinallyWed knows the name.


----------



## Ravvie99

BeenBurned said:


> I'm sorry. I don't know. Maybe DawnsfinallyWed knows the name.



No worries - thanks for taking the time to reply!


----------



## Inetree

I am new to kate spade and want to find out if this is authentic. Your help would be highly appreciated! Thank you so much.



















Thank you!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Inetree said:


> I am new to kate spade and want to find out if this is authentic. Your help would be highly appreciated! Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


 It is authentic!!


----------



## alvie

Hi, I am new to kate spade and just purchased this ks small hayden several days ago. Could someone help me authenticate this bag?


----------



## alvie

Logo


----------



## alvie

Hardware


----------



## alvie

Metal feet


----------



## alvie

Inner label


----------



## alvie

Inner label, the other side


----------



## alvie

Lining


----------



## alvie

At first this bags looks fine to me and I think the bag is authentic, but I didn't check its long strap until I want to use the bag.
What make me suspicious is the inner side of the long strap's stitching has white dots on the stitch holes that probably caused by the stitching..
Hope anyone with more expertise and experience in KS bags can help authenticate this bag..
Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## KCap090

Hi guys,

I just purchased these for my bridesmaids and paid a pretty good amount so I was wondering if you could authenticate them since I have no idea what I am looking for. I am going to have a nice word with the seller if you don't think they are real. Thanks!



http://www.ebay.com/itm/201525470566


----------



## Jalani

Hi, would like to ask help to authenticate the bags that I've purchased recently. The online seller bought it from Japan (based on readings that Japan sells branded pre-loved bags cheaper). 

Can someone also share the model collection of this bag also  

Here are the pictures for reference


----------



## Jalani

Hi, need help to authenticate another kate spade that i bought from an online seller. This bag was also purchased from Japan. It does have an emblem graves in the buttons and serial of the bag but keeps me thinking it's a fake.

Can you share the the name of the collection of this bag belongs to?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Jalani said:


> Hi, need help to authenticate another kate spade that i bought from an online seller. This bag was also purchased from Japan. It does have an emblem graves in the buttons and serial of the bag but keeps me thinking it's a fake.
> 
> Can you share the the name of the collection of this bag belongs to?
> 
> View attachment 3278406
> 
> View attachment 3278405
> 
> View attachment 3278408
> View attachment 3278409


Both are authentic.


----------



## nikksterxx

nikksterxx said:


> Hi! I have credit for the real real which expires tomorrow and wanted to purchase this cosmetic case. I tried to find the style online and assumed that it was the Glitter Bug Ezra Cosmetic Case. However, after comparing pics i see that the zipper of the cosmetic case on the real real goes all the way around unlike the ezra. I'm not sure if the one on the real real is a different style or if it isnt authentic. You help would be greatly appreciated. TIA!
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...etic-bags/kate-spade-new-york-cosmetic-bag-29




Bump please


----------



## alvie

alvie said:


> Hi, I am new to kate spade and just purchased this ks small hayden several days ago. Could someone help me authenticate this bag?



Hi, would you please help me authenticate this small hayden bag? This is the first time I purchased a designer  bag online. The bag comes with care card and dust bag.

The details of the bag are on previous page (page 339 and 340 top).

At first this bag looks fine to me, but I didn't check its long strap until I want to use the bag; what make me suspicious is the inner side of the long strap's stitching has white dots on the stitch holes that probably caused by the stitching.

Thank you in advance, really appreciate your help


----------



## KCap090

Any idea on this wallet? I would hate to give my bridesmaids a fake one 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/201525470566?rmvSB=true

Thank you! ( I wish I had the ability to figure this stuff out!)


----------



## elaloo519

Is the bag authentic?thanks.
https://carousell.com/p/42174369


----------



## Jalani

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Both are authentic.




Hi @dawnsfinallywed, thank you for your feedback. Would like to inquire if you know the style name of the bag or the collection?


----------



## harley.quinn

Did KS make an official "solar yello" as the Mini Harmony?


----------



## jessamine3

Jalani said:


> Hi @dawnsfinallywed, thank you for your feedback. Would like to inquire if you know the style name of the bag or the collection?


Jalani: I believe that bag is a 'Southport Avenue Twill Jenny' Satchel!


----------



## amaheswa

Title: Kate spade quilted purse
Website : posh mark 
User: aliacalano
Link: 
https://poshmark.com/listing/Kate-Spade-Quilted-Purse-560eff43d14d7b9a290031ad

I think this is the Gold Coast meadow but does the inside has a Kate spade tag while some versions of this bag has a gold spade symbol. Thanks!


----------



## harley.quinn

Has anyone ever chipped the feet of their bags? If so, what color is underneath the gold?  Bought a bag online and it had a chip, never had that happen despite how rough i am with my bags. Worried that it might not be legit.

Thank you!


----------



## Cherrily

Forgive me if this is a silly question, I am new to this... 

This Kennedy Street Snake Marra satchel from Bloomingdales is clearly authentic...

s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/564x/4c/51/20/4c5120645791c108bd27e7f3aaf91ea5.jpg

But I just bought a version that has higher side panels, and I see this version A LOT on the interwebs. Is it an authentic variation, or are all these bags fakes?

s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/564x/70/4f/b1/704fb14c80474d820d2c4053a68f14c4.jpg

Thanks so much!!


----------



## jnineteen

Hi! This is my first Kate Spade purse, and I was hoping one of you experts might be able to help me determine whether it's authentic. I've tried to do some research on the subject, and I have a couple concerns. I believe the style is the Southport Avenue Cora, in French Navy. 

My first concern was that the strap is much stiffer than I would expect for good quality leather. It feels like fake, plasticky leather, although the purse body itself is soft. The strap also squeaks whenever it moves, where it attaches to the metal rings, which is a little annoying. 

I read that any of Kate Spade's more recent bags should have a country of origin label inside. I wasn't able to find one that looks like any in the pictures I've seen, but I did finally find a tiny "Made in China" on the fabric content label (see photos). Does that count? I couldn't find whether China is the correct country of origin for the Southport Cora, but hopefully it is. 

The third thing I noticed is that the gold stamped Kate Spade on the outside looks a little off to me...but I wasn't sure if it's because of the pebbled leather. The "k" is slightly taller than the "a" next to it, which I haven't seen on most logos, and the "p" and "d" look a bit large compared to the "s" and "a" in spade. The two "a"s also look slightly different from each other, shape-wise. Again, this could be because the surface of the leather is uneven, so perhaps the stamping was affected?

Here are some photos of the different details of the purse. Please let me know if any others would help. Thank you so much!

http://imgur.com/l2U4Itw
http://imgur.com/q6orNRl
http://imgur.com/50xYmib
http://imgur.com/kGcBzlI
http://imgur.com/fl8bAUQ
http://imgur.com/jmh0Pca
http://imgur.com/1CZkyBB
http://imgur.com/tPCneas
http://imgur.com/8BDqzX9


----------



## kwon

Hi, may I know is this purse authentic ?


----------



## kwon

kwon said:


> Hi, may I know is this purse authentic ?


Here is other part of the photo


----------



## kwon

The details of the photo.


----------



## vnessa1970

I have a kate spade PXRU1202 limited edition made for st judes purse, I know its real but I can not find what it is worth. thank you


----------



## x_tina

Hi all,
can someone help me to authenticated this kate spade wellesly small rachelle rose gold.
The seller from IG.


----------



## Cherrily

Cherrily said:


> Forgive me if this is a silly question, I am new to this...
> 
> This Kennedy Street Snake Marra satchel from Bloomingdales is clearly authentic...
> 
> s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/564x/4c/51/20/4c5120645791c108bd27e7f3aaf91ea5.jpg
> 
> But I just bought a version that has higher side panels, and I see this version A LOT on the interwebs. Is it an authentic variation, or are all these bags fakes?
> 
> s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/564x/70/4f/b1/704fb14c80474d820d2c4053a68f14c4.jpg
> 
> Thanks so much!!



Just for anyone else questioning the high side pannels... 
I just received the bag and it came with the original receipt. It was purchased at Kate Spade Covent Garden, London just 2 months ago. So I can be pretty sure it is authentic. And also, I got it at a very VERY good price compared to it's original price. Lucky me!


----------



## Ddoz25

Please help to authenticate this wallet bought it from qoo10 . Do let me. Know id you need more pictures dropbox.com/sh/2n6yogwk0eoptaf/AABUPxvN7V8rz98tnCbsJGFha?dl=0


----------



## KSgirl8

Hey ladies!! Looking to buy this Kate Spade Parnell Streer Mini Pippa Bag, is it authentic?
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTQ0MFgxMDgw/z/tmYAAOSwv9hW4io5/$_1.JPG
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTQ0MFgxMDgw/z/7N0AAOSwxp9W4ipE/$_1.JPG
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTQ0MFgxMDgw/z/7uoAAOSwxp9W4ipc/$_1.JPG


----------



## hotcryonics

Hi, this is the first time I have bought a branded item online. The seller has good feedback and so I gave it a shot. 
But somehow I just can't feel secure. _Can you please help me *authenticate *this item_. The seller insisted that this is from a US outlet store.


----------



## PatriciaF

Hope I am doing this right. Have a chance to purchase a Kate Spade tote but looks like the piping is showing at the bottom corner and top rim of the bag.  Anyone know if this is authentic and if the bag can be repaired? Hate to waste my money on a repair if it is too expensive.

Thanks for any suggestions and help. The bag is from a friend but she wants $80 but willing to take less since she is moving. Please look at the bottom pix, over to the left hand side is a white area looks like the piping and over on the right hand side lower corner looks like something is starting to "poke" through. These are pix she sent me since we do not live that close.


----------



## PatriciaF

Anyone please???  Time is running out for this tote.  Friend moving in two days!! Help!

Thank you!!


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please authenticate this Kate Spade bag?
From local Salvation Army.
Approx. 13"w x 12"h x 5"d. Straps drop 8.25 to attachments.
Duuhdidn't realize the turn lock was upside downlol!
Is there an official name, season or any other info?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## aero23

Hi PurseForum!

I just bought this Kate Spade tote at a thrift store at a really good price. I assumed it was priced so low because the the straps are in need of some repair. Now that I've got it home I was looking online and began to question its authenticity. Please help if you can! 

Also is it typical for Kate Spade totes with the patent look to be made out of PVC?

Thank you!


----------



## dsherman

Hello All!


 Please help (and educate) me in authenticating this Kate Spade Hanna Crossbody handbag. If you can comment on what it is you're looking for that makes it authentic, that'd be awesome! 


 There seems there was once a tag near the left side of the pocket but it is now torn/cut off. (see pic)


 TIA!


----------



## dsherman

dsherman said:


> Hello All!
> 
> 
> Please help (and educate) me in authenticating this Kate Spade Hanna Crossbody handbag. If you can comment on what it is you're looking for that makes it authentic, that'd be awesome!
> 
> 
> There seems there was once a tag near the left side of the pocket but it is now torn/cut off. (see pic)
> 
> 
> TIA!


 


Additional pics:


----------



## jkzimm04

I need your help! I'm new here and can't make a new thread yet. I just got a kate spade eat cake bag on poshmark. It's totally fake! They have been reviewing my case for days now. I'm not sure what to do! If be out 150 bucks   How do I post pics?


----------



## jkzimm04

Ok, so i think I figured out how to upload pics. Here is this Kate Spade Eat Cake tote that I got on Poshmark. I am almost 100% pure that this bag is fake. I have a real one. They even feel different. The front Spade is silver and paper thin. The other hardware is silver as well.  The zippers do not look the same. The material inside is similar but feels and looks different. The tag inside is showing for the matching gia, I believe. The stitching is very sloppy at spots and is white thread.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## acy_jkt

Hi

Just got these wallets from Ebay, i am not sure if these are authentic. For the classic noel one, I had this pattern before but it seems this fabric of the wallet does not feel the same as the other classic spade items I had, it feels a bit like satin. Pls help! I need to return these if these are fake. Thanks


----------



## acy_jkt

acy_jkt said:


> Hi
> 
> Just got these wallets from Ebay, i am not sure if these are authentic. For the classic noel one, I had this pattern before but it seems this fabric of the wallet does not feel the same as the other classic spade items I had, it feels a bit like satin. Pls help! I need to return these if these are fake. Thanks


This id another wallet I had from the same seller


----------



## texplant

I just purchased this pre-loved on ebay but something just feels off to me. Can someone tell me if it's authentic? Thanks

Sent from my SM-N910V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Crystalina

texplant said:


> I just purchased this pre-loved on ebay but something just feels off to me. Can someone tell me if it's authentic? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using PurseForum mobile app




Do you have a link?


----------



## texplant

I'm sorry I think this is a double post.
I bought this on ebay. Can someone tell me if it's authentic Kate Spade? Thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





texplant said:


> I just purchased this pre-loved on ebay but something just feels off to me. Can someone tell me if it's authentic? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using PurseForum mobile app




Sent from my SM-N910V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Usagihime

Hi ladies  I'm interested to buy this Kate Spade bag from varagesale but funny I can't even find something like this on google images so need help to see if this is even real.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Crystalina

texplant said:


> I'm sorry I think this is a double post.
> I bought this on ebay. Can someone tell me if it's authentic Kate Spade? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using PurseForum mobile app




Hmmmm....I'm no expert but the gold rivets that hold the Kate Spade emblem in place look strange to me. 

Mine are just solid gold. The rivets on the rest of my bag have the spade symbol.


----------



## Crystalina




----------



## texplant

Crystalina, the rivets look off to me as well. The wallet feels like cardboard and pvc. I've requested a refund from the seller.

Sent from my SM-N910V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Crystalina

texplant said:


> Crystalina, the rivets look off to me as well. The wallet feels like cardboard and pvc. I've requested a refund from the seller.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using PurseForum mobile app




Good for you!

I hope they refund your money without any difficulty!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

acy_jkt said:


> This id another wallet I had from the same seller



I don't see anything wrong with any of them.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

PatriciaF said:


> Hope I am doing this right. Have a chance to purchase a Kate Spade tote but looks like the piping is showing at the bottom corner and top rim of the bag.  Anyone know if this is authentic and if the bag can be repaired? Hate to waste my money on a repair if it is too expensive.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions and help. The bag is from a friend but she wants $80 but willing to take less since she is moving. Please look at the bottom pix, over to the left hand side is a white area looks like the piping and over on the right hand side lower corner looks like something is starting to "poke" through. These are pix she sent me since we do not live that close.



Authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please authenticate this Kate Spade bag?
> From local Salvation Army.
> Approx. 13"w x 12"h x 5"d. Straps drop 8.25 to attachments.
> Duuhdidn't realize the turn lock was upside downlol!
> Is there an official name, season or any other info?
> Thanks in advance!



 it is authentic, but I don't know the name.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

x_tina said:


> Hi all,
> can someone help me to authenticated this kate spade wellesly small rachelle rose gold.
> The seller from IG.



 I don't see anything wrong with this. I'd say it's authentic.


----------



## JOODLZ

dawnsfinallywed said:


> it is authentic, but I don't know the name.



Thanks so muchhope it cleans upthe leather is like buttah


----------



## BeenBurned

texplant said:


> I'm sorry I think this is a double post.
> I bought this on ebay. Can someone tell me if it's authentic Kate Spade? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using PurseForum mobile app





Crystalina said:


> Hmmmm....I'm no expert but the gold rivets that hold the Kate Spade emblem in place look strange to me.
> 
> Mine are just solid gold. The rivets on the rest of my bag have the spade symbol.


Dawn knows KS better than I but I think that wallet is authentic. *I'd be interested in Dawn's opinion of the wallet.*

As for Crystalina's comparison to her own item that doesn't have the dot noel logo on the rivets, you can't compare apples and oranges. Yours is a different item!


----------



## acy_jkt

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I don't see anything wrong with any of them.



 I had the classic noel pattern before but the fabric feels different so I was just wondering.  Thanks for your help Dawnfinallywed!!


----------



## acy_jkt

BeenBurned said:


> Dawn knows KS better than I but I think that wallet is authentic. *I'd be interested in Dawn's opinion of the wallet.*
> 
> As for Crystalina's comparison to her own item that doesn't have the dot noel logo on the rivets, you can't compare apples and oranges. Yours is a different item!



I agree with you about logo on the rivets. Here are my two different wallets, one with logo one not


----------



## x_tina

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I don't see anything wrong with this. I'd say it's authentic.


Thanks .. It's so helpful.


----------



## PatriciaF

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic


Thank you dawnsfinallywed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

\


----------



## Usagihime

Usagihime said:


> Hi ladies  I'm interested to buy this Kate Spade bag from varagesale but funny I can't even find something like this on google images so need help to see if this is even real.  Thanks so much!



Additional pics of this.  Please help!! Thank you~~


----------



## Bay

Could someone please tell me if this Lottie is authentic? And please forgive me if I am doing this wrong, first time posting from my phone and the instructions aren't that clear..


----------



## ksgator

Bay said:


> Could someone please tell me if this Lottie is authentic? And please forgive me if I am doing this wrong, first time posting from my phone and the instructions aren't that clear..
> 
> View attachment 3322920
> View attachment 3322921
> View attachment 3322922
> View attachment 3322923
> View attachment 3322924



I don't see anything off about this. Looks authentic to me.


----------



## x_tina

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I don't see anything wrong with this. I'd say it's authentic.



Hi dawns , i decide to buy the peony one. Please kindly help me to authenticated


----------



## Bay

ksgator said:


> I don't see anything off about this. Looks authentic to me.



Thank you


----------



## Ammsan

Hi, 

I bought it today and would like to get this authenticated:

Name: GOLD COAST QUILTED LEATHER HANDBAG GULABI PINK MARYANNE LARGE
Seller: sweetcakemix
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/371551442900

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bay

Is this wallet authentic? Thanks!


----------



## Avsh3171

Hi everyone! Just wanted everyone's opinion on this pink Kate spade passport holder from eBay. Thanks!


----------



## Clara03

Hi KS experts,

Recently I purchased a wallet from a USA seller. However, the product I received was different from the one I saw in retail store (Singapore).

I tried emailing KS for assistance but they claimed that they are unable to verify it for me since this was not purchased directly from them.

I have attached the photos of the wallet I received versus the one I saw it in retail store for your perusal. 

The photos attached in this post is what I received from the seller. As this post has limitation of uploading the files, please refer to the next post for the one I saw it in stores.

...Continue next post.


----------



## Clara03

..Continue from previous post.*

Please find attached photos in this post - For the one I saw it in retail stores (Singapore).

As you can see, the difference is the interior.

The one I received is in small polka dots and spade design in gold colour.
The one I saw in retail store (Singapore) is in black polka dots with white base colour.

The USA seller that I got it from, claimed that it depends on which year Kate Spade manufacture the product and that sometimes the interior skin has difference.

Whereas the official KS team replied, "We do not authenticate our items because we do create the same item in a different size or colour, and the interior of our items may be different from season to season."

As all of you here are KS experts, may I seek for your kind assistance on whether do you think my product is authentic and genius or not? Please feel free to let me know if you need any additional details or photos of it, I am more than happy to provide it with your help.

Desperately need help here since official KS did not provide me with an definite answer.

I look forward for your assistance and reply on this.

Thank you all in advance for taking up your time to read and review my posts.

xx


----------



## laura jay

Hi, can I please get an opinion on this bag. I haven't received it yet but after receiving a fake watermelon coin purse recently I'm worried. 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/191827616221?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Amethystgirl

Hi all, 

Item: Kate Spade Leslie in zebra print
Seller:efu36
Listing number: 221970909146
URL: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Kate-Spade-C...1c88ef8&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=3&sd=291724497562

I have never seen a Leslie with this lining, and I would love to know if this bag is legit. Thanks!


----------



## godivalacroix

Hi everyonee ! I'm new here and i just wondering if you guys can help me to figure out if this kate spade bag is legit or not . Thanks guys
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Kate-Sp...-Crossbody-Handbag-378-pxru5991-/182091920369


----------



## godivalacroix

Avsh3171 said:


> Hi everyone! Just wanted everyone's opinion on this pink Kate spade passport holder from eBay. Thanks!


Haii, its really cute, is the seller trusted ?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

godivalacroix said:


> Hi everyonee ! I'm new here and i just wondering if you guys can help me to figure out if this kate spade bag is legit or not . Thanks guys
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Kate-Sp...-Crossbody-Handbag-378-pxru5991-/182091920369



Looks fine to me. I'd say authentic.


----------



## laura jay

laura jay said:


> Hi, can I please get an opinion on this bag. I haven't received it yet but after receiving a fake watermelon coin purse recently I'm worried.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/191827616221?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



I received the bag today and it's super cute but i'm worried all over again because the  draw string is different to the photos on the KS website. Every other picture I've been able to find of it on the internet is the way I received it but on the KS website the draw string is doubled. As in the ends of each piece of string go right around the bag and meet together on the same side but on the one I received the string is not doubled and each piece just goes from one side to the other. 

I've included photos trying to show this and one from the KS website, so you can see the difference, and Ive also included one of the logo and the hardware


----------



## d2d705

I was hoping someone could have a look at this bag I picked up at a local thrift store.


----------



## lucyandlana

Clara03 said:


> Hi KS experts,
> 
> Recently I purchased a wallet from a USA seller. However, the product I received was different from the one I saw in retail store (Singapore).
> 
> I tried emailing KS for assistance but they claimed that they are unable to verify it for me since this was not purchased directly from them.
> 
> I have attached the photos of the wallet I received versus the one I saw it in retail store for your perusal.
> 
> The photos attached in this post is what I received from the seller. As this post has limitation of uploading the files, please refer to the next post for the one I saw it in stores.
> 
> ...Continue next post.


Hi! This is definitely *real* KSNY item. The lining is a classic KSNY lining- not sure why the two wallets with the same barcodes/style codes have different linings but it may have just been a case of what was available at the time. Not unheard of.  

I work for KSNY


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

d2d705 said:


> I was hoping someone could have a look at this bag I picked up at a local thrift store.



Authentic!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

godivalacroix said:


> Hi everyonee ! I'm new here and i just wondering if you guys can help me to figure out if this kate spade bag is legit or not . Thanks guys
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Kate-Sp...-Crossbody-Handbag-378-pxru5991-/182091920369



Authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

laura jay said:


> I received the bag today and it's super cute but i'm worried all over again because the  draw string is different to the photos on the KS website. Every other picture I've been able to find of it on the internet is the way I received it but on the KS website the draw string is doubled. As in the ends of each piece of string go right around the bag and meet together on the same side but on the one I received the string is not doubled and each piece just goes from one side to the other.
> 
> I've included photos trying to I show this and one from the KS website, so you can see the difference, and Ive also included one of the logo and the hardware



Authentic...


----------



## laura jay

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic...




Thank you 

I wonder why the draw string is different


----------



## shaulk




----------



## cirrus74

Hi All,

Would like to seek your expertise on the following Kate Spade wristlet. Sorry, not sure about the name (short on details)...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

cirrus74 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Would like to seek your expertise on the following Kate Spade wristlet. Sorry, not sure about the name (short on details)...
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Looks fine to me. No reason to think it isn't authentic.


----------



## cirrus74

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Looks fine to me. No reason to think it isn't authentic.



Thanks! Unfortunately it was sold before I could make an offer.


----------



## Princess Geek

Hi is this real? Seller says tags say WKRU 0923


----------



## Princess Geek

Princess Geek said:


> Hi is this real? Seller says tags say WKRU 0923



And here's another picture


----------



## Wendy91602

This bag was at an estate sale in a very nice home. I'm pretty sure it's vintage authentic kate spade, but I can't find any images that match precisely. I'd love to know the name of it, if it's genuine - or to prepare to feel disappointed if it isn't. 
It has the tiny feet with the logo stamped, the 12324 label with the hologram thread, a separate label that says made in China, and is unbelievably clean, as if the owner didn't carry it often.
I appreciate any comments. :help:


----------



## Wendy91602

I realized there wasn't a picture of the front of the purse... that might help to recognize it.


----------



## d.yean

Hi can someone help me authenticate this bag? Thanks!


----------



## emilyjustice

I have an authentication question. Don't have a picture to accompany it right now. I bought a belt today at Marshall's that is Kate Spade. It's baby blue, does not have a bow, and has a little spade dangle charm on it. However, it does not seem to exist online. My question is thus: does KS make direct to outlet products? Would this be one of them?


----------



## d.yean

Another pic


----------



## Wendy91602

I can't find any images of totes online that have the diagonal stitching in the lower corners with the Noel studs.
Thank you for sharing your expertise.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Princess Geek said:


> And here's another picture


Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Wendy91602 said:


> This bag was at an estate sale in a very nice home. I'm pretty sure it's vintage authentic kate spade, but I can't find any images that match precisely. I'd love to know the name of it, if it's genuine - or to prepare to feel disappointed if it isn't.
> It has the tiny feet with the logo stamped, the 12324 label with the hologram thread, a separate label that says made in China, and is unbelievably clean, as if the owner didn't carry it often.
> I appreciate any comments. :help:


Authentic. don't know the name, though!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

d.yean said:


> Another pic


Authentic!!


----------



## Wendy91602

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic. don't know the name, though!



Thank you


----------



## Princess Geek

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!



Thank you!


----------



## Axion

Please help! I just received a 2nd Kate Spade Magnolia Bakery coin purse from eBay, and I'm not sure it is authentic either. The plastic bag included with my new one is untagged and while it does have the original tag, it is not attached like it was in the listing photos. This is because the jump rings on the zipper pulls (which are identical, by the way) both have small gaps.

Both reek of chemicals and they are virtually identical except for one thing: the placement of the cherries is different relative to the closed zipper. The irregular placement is how I determined the one on the to be fake.

I am including photos of them:











Can anyone help authenticate this? I am desperate to get my hands on one, since I missed out when they were for sale on the KS site.


----------



## occhiverdi

Hi do you have pictures of the base and the inside? The zip is definitely odd


----------



## Axion

Hi, thanks for posting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















The last photo shows what each one came with. Neither have the Magnolia tag, and the plastic bag is untagged.


----------



## Axion

Forgot to mention this before, but the close up photos of the tags show the cupcake one I received (L) versus a tag known to be authentic (R).


----------



## occhiverdi

Hmmm if they're fake they are really good...I've had a look and the shop ones have the magnolia tag... I'm not sure what the chances are of two sellers both keeping the tag.
Also the writing on the bottom seems a bit bright! However looking at others the code and bar code match authentic ones that are being posted!? Could you take it to a store and ask??


----------



## BeenBurned

Axion said:


> Hi, thanks for posting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last photo shows what each one came with. Neither have the Magnolia tag, and the plastic bag is untagged.





Axion said:


> Forgot to mention this before, but the close up photos of the tags show the cupcake one I received (L) versus a tag known to be authentic (R).





Axion said:


> Please help! I just received a 2nd Kate Spade Magnolia Bakery coin purse from eBay, and I'm not sure it is authentic either. The plastic bag included with my new one is untagged and while it does have the original tag, it is not attached like it was in the listing photos. This is because the jump rings on the zipper pulls (which are identical, by the way) both have small gaps.
> 
> Both reek of chemicals and they are virtually identical except for one thing: the placement of the cherries is different relative to the closed zipper. The irregular placement is how I determined the one on the to be fake.
> 
> I am including photos of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone help authenticate this? I am desperate to get my hands on one, since I missed out when they were for sale on the KS site.


While I'm not expert, I consider myself to be fairly decent at scrutinizing pictures, seeing differences and recognizing what could be factory mistakes or differences vs. fakes.

From what I'm seeing, I don't believe either coin purse to be fake. (Note if the tag on the right that you're showing came with one of the cupcakes, it's not the correct tag for the item. I'm unclear whether you're showing that as a comparison or if you received it with the purchase.)

1. Please post link(s) to listing(s). It's helpful to look at the listings, sellers' items, etc.
2. I've looked through other listings and I see the coin purses with cherries in both locations
3. Regarding an attached tag shown in a listing vs. an unattached tag, that (IMO) isn't a big deal. The seller may have purchased more than one of the same item, one which had the tag attached and the other not attached. 
4. I don't know the answer to this but I'm thinking out loud. Is it possible that slightly different versions were made for the retail store vs. factory outlet? 
5. Is the 'frosting' section attached separately to the bottom of the cupcake? Is it possible that at one factory, they turned it slightly more when putting them together? 

These listings show cherries above closed end of zipper: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Kate-Spade-magnolia-bakery-cupcake-coin-purse-/172186119462?hash=item281717ad26%3Ag%3AaIEAAOSw3mpXF8-z&nma=true&si=HYccTfWv5OQJb%252BZqMZgbBqlf9VE%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Brand-...dc4343c&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=2&sd=162039217583

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

These listings show cherries to right of closed zipper end: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Kate-Sp...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-P...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I believe both coin purses are authentic and believe that KS made 2 slightly different versions, possibly done in two different factories.


----------



## all7s

Axion said:


> Hi, thanks for posting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last photo shows what each one came with. Neither have the Magnolia tag, and the plastic bag is untagged.



I dont authenticate. 

However, I have this item. I purchased it at a boutique before the actual release, so it's highly unlikely to have been a return. I didnt get any of the outer plastic packaging since sales associates usually remove that. But I also did not have it come in a gift box. Ive had items before come with designated gift boxes so I have my doubts that the gift box is particular to this item. The inside was packed tightly with tissue paper as well.

My cherries are aligned a little more than an inch from the zipper. The lining should have white cupcakes with oval tops and a base with straight lines except where it cups the oval. It is hard to tell from your photo whether they are cupcakes or abstract shapes. (I know the smallness and odd shape of the item and the reflective lining make it difficult to capture.)

The tag on the left uses the wrong font for KS tags. And the numbers on the serial code arent aligned like my tag. Also KS boutique items will have a quirky saying, this tag does not.

 My inner tags do not overlap each other, and the white tag with product code does not have any black mark at the bottom like the left.

I hope this helps in your assessment.


----------



## BeenBurned

Again, i'm posting what I see. 

Here are a few listings and comparisons. Note that the tags have the same font.

Ebay listing 1: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Kate-Sp...926523?hash=item2368d94bbb:g:~B0AAOSwz2lXCeBf

Ebay listing 2: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...880020?hash=item33b63e7a94:g:VlYAAOSwO~hXIjLO

Ebay listing 3: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIFT-BOX-Ka...628441?hash=item2eee025f19:g:HoQAAOSw-zxWmq-f

And if you look at KS's website picture and description, the cherries are off to the side and the style number is identical to that you are questioning, PWRU4560. 

https://www.katespade.com/products/magnolia-bakery-cupcake-coin-purse/PWRU4560.html


----------



## all7s

BeenBurned said:


> Again, i'm posting what I see.
> 
> Here are a few listings and comparisons. Note that the tags have the same font.
> 
> Ebay listing 1: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Kate-Sp...926523?hash=item2368d94bbb:g:~B0AAOSwz2lXCeBf
> 
> Ebay listing 2: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...880020?hash=item33b63e7a94:g:VlYAAOSwO~hXIjLO
> 
> Ebay listing 3: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIFT-BOX-Ka...628441?hash=item2eee025f19:g:HoQAAOSw-zxWmq-f
> 
> And if you look at KS's website picture and description, the cherries are off to the side and the style number is identical to that you are questioning, PWRU4560.
> 
> https://www.katespade.com/products/magnolia-bakery-cupcake-coin-purse/PWRU4560.html


The two tags on the left are different than the two on the right. I dont want to point out in public the differences and help forgers get better. Maybe they are both real but they are different.


----------



## Axion

A big thanks to everyone who posted- you've been very helpful! [emoji2]

It's good to know the tag is almost certainly not authentic. And I also wondered: since the silicone? frosting top was probably glued on, couldn't the counterfeiters simply have realized their mistake regarding the placement of the cherries and rotated the piece at some point?

I didn't know the lining pattern was supposed to be cupcakes, either. They just look like dots with lines through them to me- at least on the ones I have.

To clear up any confusion about the untagged bag, I have only bought from katespade.com and KS outlets. Every time I order a coin purse (as opposed to buying in person), it comes with tags, care card, wrapped in tissue paper inside a tagged bag. The only time I get a plastic bag is from their online store- never the outlet. And it is always tagged.

It would have been better for the seller not to include a bag at all, rather than a similar bag without the tag. The same goes for the green price tag- better to not include any tag than a fake.

In sum, I suspect both of my cupcake coin purses are fakes, albeit good ones. 

Finally, here is a link to the second seller (he/she has multiples of this coin purse):

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Kate-Sp...819608?hash=item2365906e58:g:~B0AAOSwz2lXCeBf


----------



## BeenBurned

Axion said:


> A big thanks to everyone who posted- you've been very helpful! [emoji2]
> 
> *It's good to know the tag is almost certainly not authentic.* And I also  wondered: since the silicone? frosting top was probably glued on,  couldn't the counterfeiters simply have realized their mistake regarding  the placement of the cherries and rotated the piece at some point?
> 
> I didn't know the lining pattern was supposed to be cupcakes, either.  They just look like dots with lines through them to me- at least on the  ones I have.
> 
> To clear up any confusion about the untagged bag, I have only bought  from katespade.com and KS outlets. Every time I order a coin purse (as  opposed to buying in person), it comes with tags, care card, wrapped in  tissue paper inside a tagged bag. The only time I get a plastic bag is  from their online store- never the outlet. And it is always tagged.
> 
> It would have been better for the seller not to include a bag at all,  rather than a similar bag without the tag. The same goes for the green  price tag- better to not include any tag than a fake.
> 
> In sum, I suspect both of my cupcake coin purses are fakes, albeit good ones.
> 
> Finally, here is a link to the second seller (he/she has multiples of this coin purse):
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Kate-Spade-Magnolia-Bakery-Cupcake-Coin-Purse-Wallet-Purse-w-Gift-Box-Rare-/152027819608?hash=item2365906e58:g:~B0AAOSwz2lXCeBf


If I implied that the tag was fake, that wasn't my intention. I was trying to show that there were different tags and multiples of each. 

My opinion is that both are authentic. 

Before accusing the seller(s) of selling fakes, I'd recommend a small investment of about $7-7.50 for a professional authentication.

Another option is to wait for Dawnsfinallywed. She the regular KS authenticator here.


----------



## BeenBurned

Let me add something else.

I don't consider myself to be a KS authenticator because my experience is considerably more limited than the other brands I do. But having owned, sold and scrutinized listings, I consider that my points are valid. 

I would assume Kate Spade has multiple plants around the world where her items are made and if my assumption is correct, the following might explain differences you're noticing between your 2 items (as well as differences among those other listings). 

I'd like to point out something we encounter a lot when authenticating Coach. Buyers will often question authenticity of items because they creed patch font/text/material/etc. differs from other Coach items they own. 

But even with bags of the same style, comparisons aren't truly valid unless comparing apples to apples. Creed texts, fonts, spacing must be compared to another identical bag that was made in the same year and factory. If comparing 2 bags, one made in China and another made in Costa Rica, there are going to be differences in the fonts and spacing of the serial number on the creed. It doesn't mean that one or both of them are fake.

My point is that if Axion's 2 items were made in different factories, there might be differences. And that could explain the different placement of the cherries.


----------



## occhiverdi

I really love this item... Wish I'd bought it! On a plus... You won't mind a fake one getting bashed about in your bag!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

occhiverdi said:


> I really love this item... Wish I'd bought it! On a plus... You won't mind a fake one getting bashed about in your bag!!



There is no plus about buying a counterfeit. Ever.


----------



## BeenBurned

dawnsfinallywed said:


> There is no plus about buying a counterfeit. Ever.


ITA agree. It's never positive if an item is fake. I'd rather carry a $15 Walmart generic bag than a counterfeit item.

*Dawn, what do you think about the cupcake coin purses above? Do you think they're both fake, that one is fake or that both are authentic and just different from each other? *


----------



## occhiverdi

dawnsfinallywed said:


> There is no plus about buying a counterfeit. Ever.




Didn't mean to offend was putting a positive spin on the situation. Sorry. 

I don't but counterfeit ever


----------



## Axion

Not to be controversial, but I am getting to keep the first coin purse for free (seller from Hong Kong was suspended, so I couldn't return it). My toddler really likes it, so I guess there's a silver lining to every cloud. But I would never knowingly buy a fake.

I have contacted Kate Spade via their website about the tag issue. Hopefully they will have something to say about the typeface discrepancy and overall slight differences.

I will keep you posted. Thanks again for all your help


----------



## occhiverdi

Good luck!!!


----------



## nadnum

Hello! I just bought a small hayden from an online seller and it doesn't have serial tag on the lining. Other than that everything looks fine. Do you think it's authentic? Thank you so much.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

BeenBurned said:


> ITA agree. It's never positive if an item is fake. I'd rather carry a $15 Walmart generic bag than a counterfeit item.
> 
> *Dawn, what do you think about the cupcake coin purses above? Do you think they're both fake, that one is fake or that both are authentic and just different from each other? *



Both authentic...


----------



## alanlim

can anyone help me authenticate the 2 kate spade that I bought

























Thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Both authentic...


Thank you. I hope the poster sees this!


----------



## gay_dy2207

Hello ladies, I desperately need help in authenticating this beauty that I had bought from katespade.com 
A person recently commented and insulted my bag and said its a fake and laugh out loud and giving warning to others that I'm selling a fake one, I'm so down. I'm confident before because I bought it directly from katespade.com, but now someone is saying I'm a cheater. Please help me out. 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/41898170@N06/?
https://www.flickr.com/photos/41898170@N06/26354838643/in/dateposted-public/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/41898170@N06/26354840363/in/dateposted-public/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/41898170@N06/26354841103/in/dateposted-public/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/41898170@N06/26354842133/in/dateposted-public/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/41898170@N06/26354842913/in/dateposted-public/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/41898170@N06/26354843483/in/dateposted-public/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/41898170@N06/26925673596/in/dateposted-public/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/41898170@N06/26353884564/in/dateposted-public/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/41898170@N06/26925674306/in/dateposted-public/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/41898170@N06/26353885524/in/dateposted-public/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/41898170@N06/26925675056/in/dateposted-public/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/41898170@N06/26353885914/in/dateposted-public/


----------



## Axion

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Both authentic...





Thanks for your help- it is much appreciated


----------



## gay_dy2207

alanlim
can anyone help me authenticate the 2 kate spade that I bought
http://s254.photobucket.com/user/asnnlim/media/IMG_20160511_173943_zpspqb8lsyk.jpg.html

Hi, may I know which country does the white tag attached in the bag's lining shows? Thank you and appreciate it much!


----------



## alanlim

gay_dy2207 said:


> alanlim
> can anyone help me authenticate the 2 kate spade that I bought
> http://s254.photobucket.com/user/asnnlim/media/IMG_20160511_173943_zpspqb8lsyk.jpg.html
> 
> Hi, may I know which country does the white tag attached in the bag's lining shows? Thank you and appreciate it much!


 
Made in Vietnam


----------



## Ringwald Pink

Hi Everyone!  Newbie here   I am wanting to make my first Kate Spade wallet purchase and the options online are overwhelming.  There are no stores near me, so I am checking Amazon first and seeing some questionable items.  I read that KS does not use gold plated name plates on wallets, that they use only stamped signatures.  Is this information correct?  Can someone check out this Stacy and tell me if it is not authentic?  I know Amazon is careful, but they cannot catch everything and I don't want to get shafted.  Ideas?  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01EOZ5O1Q/ref=twister_B00XUUZJBC?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1#Ask


----------



## BeenBurned

Ringwald Pink said:


> Hi Everyone!  Newbie here   I am wanting to make my first Kate Spade wallet purchase and the options online are overwhelming.  There are no stores near me, so I am checking Amazon first and seeing some questionable items.  I read that KS does not use gold plated name plates on wallets, that they use only stamped signatures.  Is this information correct?  Can someone check out this Stacy and tell me if it is not authentic?  I know Amazon is careful, but they cannot catch everything and I don't want to get shafted.  Ideas?  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01EOZ5O1Q/ref=twister_B00XUUZJBC?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1#Ask


With only one picture, I don't think that Amazon listing can be authenticated, but she certainly does use plated nameplates on some items.


----------



## Ringwald Pink

Thanks for your help, Been Burned!  

Is it common for fakes to have legitimate looking tags and even care booklets?


----------



## Axion

all7s said:


> I dont authenticate.
> 
> 
> 
> However, I have this item. I purchased it at a boutique before the actual release, so it's highly unlikely to have been a return. I didnt get any of the outer plastic packaging since sales associates usually remove that. But I also did not have it come in a gift box. Ive had items before come with designated gift boxes so I have my doubts that the gift box is particular to this item. The inside was packed tightly with tissue paper as well.
> 
> 
> 
> My cherries are aligned a little more than an inch from the zipper. The lining should have white cupcakes with oval tops and a base with straight lines except where it cups the oval. It is hard to tell from your photo whether they are cupcakes or abstract shapes. (I know the smallness and odd shape of the item and the reflective lining make it difficult to capture.)
> 
> 
> 
> The tag on the left uses the wrong font for KS tags. And the numbers on the serial code arent aligned like my tag. Also KS boutique items will have a quirky saying, this tag does not.
> 
> 
> 
> My inner tags do not overlap each other, and the white tag with product code does not have any black mark at the bottom like the left.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this helps in your assessment.





For anyone curious- Just an update on my emails to katespade.com: The long and short of it is they don't know anything about the typeface/font used.

I tried to get them to tell me if more than one typeface is used for the tag on a single item, but no luck. They just gave me a long winded spiel about how they can't authenticate anything. I had already told them I knew they can't do so, so specifically was not asking them for authentication. They STILL gave me the speech [emoji30]

Anyway, very disappointing that they couldn't at least tell me if it is possible more than one typeface could be used on a tag for the same KS item.

This forum is a much better resource than their actual company! I'm very grateful to all of you once again [emoji175]


----------



## gay_dy2207

alanlim said:


> Made in Vietnam


Thanks


----------



## megcooks

Found this cool bag at a thrift store and i was wondering if it was real.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

megcooks said:


> Found this cool bag at a thrift store and i was wondering if it was real.



Pictures????


----------



## alanlim

alanlim said:


> can anyone help me authenticate the 2 kate spade that I bought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


 


dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic




Hi dawnsfinallywed, are u referring to my post or someone else?
thanks


----------



## lobeey

Item: Kate spade cedar street maise 
Seller : MARVELLOUS PARADISE 
Link:https://www.facebook.com/marvellousparadise2/











Hi , I have been purchasing all types of bags from this seller who claimed the bags were from USA outlet store. Do help me authenticate the kate spade bags [emoji4] New here !


----------



## balletdune

Hi can anyone please help authentication this for me. 

Item: Mini Rachelle in Black
Seller: Local seller, she has fb and instagram account


----------



## balletdune

so sorry but I can't figure how to attached more than 1 image in 1 post


----------



## balletdune

It does come with a care card and a tag but it came with a plain dustbag

Thanks a lot and sorry for posting too many


----------



## cirrus74

Hi All,

Could someone please help me authenticate this bag? Thanks a lot 

Item: Kate Spade Saturday Mini A Satchel

Do let me know if more pictures are required. I find this particular item very confusing, as I've seen different labels (XXXXX and yellow circle), different inner pattern (polkadots) and with/without inner zip compartment.


s33.postimg.org/l6irvwevz/IMG_4185.jpg

s33.postimg.org/iwunl55y7/IMG_4188.jpg

s33.postimg.org/t0jdhamov/IMG_4189.jpg

s33.postimg.org/88qwmavz3/IMG_4190.jpg

s33.postimg.org/xilo9e2qn/IMG_4191.jpg

s33.postimg.org/y4f8j8n6n/IMG_4192.jpg


----------



## itslittlebird

Please authenticate this Kate Spade! Believe it or not, I found this in the recycling in my apartment complex. Some minor scuffing, mostly on the leather bordering the top of the inside of the bag. Note that there is what appears to be an RFID security tag still attached inside...Not sure how I feel about that!  Let me know if there are other shots you need. Image album: http://imgur.com/a/jwGUA

ETA: Would anybody be able to name the style of bag as well?


----------



## collegechic

Please help with authentication
Kate Spade Small Stacy Glitterbug
http://imgur.com/a/wQoBW
Seller: Poshmark


----------



## Ravvie99

Hello generous authenticators! Would you mind authenticating this thrifted nylon messenger and wallet when you get a chance? Thank you in advance!

Item: Nylon messenger
Seller: Salvation Army (in my possession)
Dimensions: about 15 x 12 1/2 x 5 1/2 
Comments: dust bag + care card were inside


----------



## Ravvie99

Item: Wallet
Seller: Goodwill
Dimensions: 7 1/2 x 4 x 5/8


----------



## rgray0515

I found this at a local thrift store for $2. I went ahead and purchased it because I have found many authentic bags at the same store over the past year or so. I am unable to tell if this is authentic for a kate spade or not and was in a rush so I did not have the time to read about all the red flags to let me know it was fake. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Morrigan3

Hi there! I'm new to Kate Spade bags, and I've found several it thrift stores that look like quality products, so I'm hoping you can help me.













Thanks in advance!


----------



## Morrigan3

I also have this one:


----------



## Morrigan3

And this one...


----------



## Morrigan3

Last one,


----------



## Kj_44

Hi lovely authenticators,

I'm in Canada, and I've been assured that Winners (TJX in the US) only sell authentic items. However, I found a small Kate Spade crossbody purse in store earlier today, which when I googled to see what the current price for this purse is (I wanted to make sure I was getting a good deal!), this style doesn't exist, except on dodgy looking Chinese websites. I've attached a pic which shows the Kate Spade price tag, I know normally you need label inside etc, I just took this pic for my own sake to do more investigating - it didn't even occur to me to post this here until now.

Any help would be very appreciated! TIA


----------



## Morrigan3

Morrigan3 said:


> Last one,


Hi again,
I never heard back on any of these. I don't want to be caught carrying a fake bag, and again, they look authentic to me, but I'm no expert. I'd love some feedback.
Thanks! 
~tM


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Authentic Abstract Links.


rgray0515 said:


> I found this at a local thrift store for $2. I went ahead and purchased it because I have found many authentic bags at the same store over the past year or so. I am unable to tell if this is authentic for a kate spade or not and was in a rush so I did not have the time to read about all the red flags to let me know it was fake. Any info would be appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 3382909
> View attachment 3382910
> View attachment 3382911
> View attachment 3382914
> View attachment 3382915
> View attachment 3382916


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

All are authentic.


Morrigan3 said:


> Hi again,
> I never heard back on any of these. I don't want to be caught carrying a fake bag, and again, they look authentic to me, but I'm no expert. I'd love some feedback.
> Thanks!
> ~tM


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ravvie99 said:


> Item: Wallet
> Seller: Goodwill
> Dimensions: 7 1/2 x 4 x 5/8


Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Authentic

QUOTE="balletdune, post: 30254358, member: 585729"]Hi can anyone please help authentication this for me.

Item: Mini Rachelle in Black
Seller: Local seller, she has fb and instagram account[/QUOTE]


----------



## Leefraagh

Morrigan3 said:


> Hi again,
> I never heard back on any of these. I don't want to be caught carrying a fake bag, and again, they look authentic to me, but I'm no expert. I'd love some feedback.
> Thanks!
> ~tM


----------



## Leefraagh

I know I am new to this forum but I used to have the black cross body messenger style bag. I know that one is authentic. I had in the late nineties. I used it for a diaper bag and then a purse. I loved it!


----------



## Ravvie99

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!



Thank you so much!  I had one more from upstream that I will repost if you don't mind. I think someone else coincidentally posted the exact same style right after mine...


----------



## Ravvie99

Would you mind authenticating this messenger bag? It may have gotten lost in the mix... Thank you!  Re-link: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-kate-spade.416419/page-348#post-30329775


----------



## DesignerJojo

Bought a Kate Spade at a consignment shop...wondering if it's real. Icalled KS customer service and they will not authenticate, or give me any indication of where I can turn to get more info. Thought I'd try here...thanks in advance...hope I'm doing this right.


----------



## Erin w

My husband bought me this bag off of tradesy. Just want to make sure it's authentic, what the name is and possibly what year

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/kate-spade-hobo-bag-black-15875239/?tref=closet


----------



## Torance

Hi,

New here so hope I'm posting this right. If not let me know and I'll delete and post where I'm supposed to.

Is this authentic?

I can add more pictures if you need them. Took me forever to get these sized right lol

Thank you so much!


----------



## rgray0515

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic Abstract Links.



Thank you for responding!  I appreciate it.


----------



## ilikeshopping

Hi guys, I've recently purchased a Little Minka, previously owned. It looks legit to me, but I noticed upon receiving it that it doesn't have the Kate Spade tag on the inside of the bag, just 'Made in China' which seems like maybe it's a fake after all? Do all authentic Kate Spade bags have the tag? On the small inside zipped pocket it has the style number which is prxu3677 which tells me it's a Little Minka, so I'm kinda confused. Really hoping I'm not stuck with a dud! Can upload photos if needed. Thanks so much for your help ladies!


----------



## MarVee

I have questions about two Kate Spade bags. I am new to the brand and am wondering about more experienced folks' opinions about authenticity. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/331919641895 


https://www.ebay.com/itm/262555736511


----------



## Alebeth

Hello,
I would really appreciate help in authenticating this bag. I only see it available on this site which makes me very wary. Thanks so much in advance!

http://item.rakuten.co.jp/brstring/gktpxru5613001/


----------



## Katiespicks

Hi everyone! I just got this purse and can't find what the name of style is of it! Can anyone help me identify this and what she's worth? Also authenticate?


----------



## Katiespicks

Katiespicks said:


> Hi everyone! I just got this purse and can't find what the name of style is of it! Can anyone help me identify this and what she's worth? Also authenticate?


----------



## Katiespicks

Katiespicks said:


> View attachment 3429345


----------



## Xahsir

Hello I'm new here and it's my first time buying a kate spade. I got mine online can you you help me authenticate it please? It's called multi stripe street cedar maise
Thanks in advance


----------



## GalFriday12

MarVee said:


> I have questions about two Kate Spade bags. I am new to the brand and am wondering about more experienced folks' opinions about authenticity.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/331919641895
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/262555736511


The photos were somewhat limited...no shots of interior tags. But from what I could see, they both appear authentic.


----------



## Cristine93

Hello everyone, I'm new on this forum. I recently bought a black pre-owned newsbury sally crossbody off ebay and would like to have some help in authenticating it. The front buckle hardware is scratched when I bought it. Thank you so much!


----------



## remy12

Hi there, I volunteer for organization that supports underprivileged children. We received a Kate Spade handbag and wonder if you could tell me if it's authentic. Thank you in advance.


----------



## remy12

Anybody?


----------



## AlmightyAlex

Hello , I'm new to this site  but desperate to authenticate my KS . It doesn't have a tag of origin like I've seen in other posts so I'm a little worried . 

Thanks in advance for your help !


----------



## AlmightyAlex

Also , which collection is it from if it is real ?


----------



## Nova Pierce

Hello everyone!  I'm new to this website but I recently purchased a Kate Spade Charlotte Street Sylvie off of Poshmark. I got it delivered and accepted the order after a little bit of research because I was extremely excited but now I'm pretty worried!! Can anyone be kind enough to authenticate please? I tried inspecting the logo on the bag and it looks fine, there's a small tag inside. I'll be uploading pictures. But the country of origin is not there, the interior design is a little sketchy and so is the spade logo?? There aren't enough websites out there that give me a legitimate answer but hopefully I am just being paranoid. Anyways any feedback will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance. ❣


----------



## houseof999

Can I get a thumbs up on this please? 
eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/222227043325


----------



## sunnydayz

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
> Thanks!
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*


Hello all!
Is this Kate Spade Authentic?
Notes: I think that the style "Stevie, Noel" (?)
I saw this bag on other sites. Some have lining that resembles the exterior pattern in either green or purple. I found about 2 websites with green interior/lining and polka dots.
Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## sunnydayz

sunnydayz said:


> Hello all!
> Is this Kate Spade Authentic?
> Notes: I think that the style "Stevie, Noel" (?)
> I saw this bag on other sites. Some have lining that resembles the exterior pattern in either green or purple. I found about 2 websites with green interior/lining and polka dots.
> Thanks for your help in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3456971
> View attachment 3456971
> View attachment 3456974


----------



## sunnydayz

Hello all!
Trying again. I don't see my first post.Please excuse if posted twice
Any help with authentication would be appreciated.
Notes: I think that the style is "Stevie, Noel" ?
Is the interior correct. Some sites show interior that is similar to the exterior in purple or green. Some show the polka dot interior seen here.
Origin: "Made in Vietnam"


----------



## sunnydayz

sunnydayz said:


> Hello all!
> Trying again. I don't see my first post.Please excuse if posted twice
> Any help with authentication would be appreciated.
> Notes: I think that the style is "Stevie, Noel" ?
> Is the interior correct. Some sites show interior that is similar to the exterior in purple or green. Some show the polka dot interior seen here.
> Origin: "Made in Vietnam"


----------



## sunnydayz

sunnydayz said:


> View attachment 3456999


----------



## sunnydayz

More pics


----------



## AlmightyAlex

Guess no one is autheticating them anymore


----------



## sunnydayz

Aww. Yea, may not be


----------



## Mhartline68

I was given this KS handbag and was hoping someone could help figure out what collection and if it is really authentic ..


----------



## go2girl99

Can someone help me out with thus bag and authenticate it.  It was given to me by a friend.  Does it have a name/ style???  And how old is it??





















Thanks in advance [emoji2] 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Pamie Santos

Please help me authenticate this bag. It was given to me by an aunt from the states. It came with the Kate Spade paper bag. The "made in" tag kinda threw me off. Thanks!


----------



## Mhartline68

I finally gave up on this forum to help me.. In the small inside pocket of my KS there is a little tag with a serial number. I called the KS customer care and provide them with the number and my bag is authentic.
866-999-5283 Good Luck


----------



## blu3leaf14

Please authenticate this Kate Spade bag for me.


----------



## Ninayan216

Please help me to authenticate this bag. Thank you very much.


----------



## Mio11

Hi KS lovers! Kindly authenticate  this bag. Bought it OL several months ago coz I like the color. Do this line really have this color? TIA.

WKRU2539 KS Maise Nylon

Bought it OL via FB - Eloisa Bueno



Sent from my SM-G530H using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Mio11

Hi KS experts! Kindly authenticate this bag. I boufht it OL via FB. Im not sure sure though if this line have this color. TIA.

WKRU2539 KS Maise Nylon

Via FB - Eloisa Bueno












Sent from my SM-G530H using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Mio11

Mio11 said:


> Hi KS experts! Kindly authenticate this bag. I boufht it OL via FB. Im not sure sure though if this line have this color. TIA.
> 
> WKRU2539 KS Maise Nylon
> 
> Via FB - Eloisa Bueno
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469591
> View attachment 3469593
> View attachment 3469595
> View attachment 3469597
> View attachment 3469599
> View attachment 3469600
> View attachment 3469603
> View attachment 3469606
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530H using PurseForum mobile app



Hi,
Can somebody help me here? I really want to use this on my next trip but I'm too afraid unless I'm sure that this is not fake. This bag has lots of pockets so it's perfect for travel and I am in love with the color. However, I am  not sure if this line really has this color. Kindly help. Thanks!


----------



## Emma Wright

Swanky said:


> Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
> Thanks!
> 
> Hi, I wondered if anyone could tell me if the handbag for sale at the Web address below is an authentic Kate Spade bag. The company selling the bag is called Die-kerzenfee.  I have never purchased anything from them before so your comments would be much appreciated. Thank you
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B008J2MZL8?vs=1
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*





tandemstoker said:


> Unfortunately I did my homework AFTER purchasing on eBay and discovered how prevalent fake handbags are. I think this is probably a fake partly because I paid so little for it ~$45 w/ shipping. I feel obligated to let the seller know if it is. Can anyone here help me out?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230321773190





Swanky said:


> Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
> Thanks!
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*


----------



## Emma Wright

So sorry I attached the wrong Web link to my post a few minutes ago.  Here is the correct link http://www.die-kerzenfee.de/kate-spade-flowerpot-crossbodytasche-jugend-p-440.html


----------



## Rain1984

Hi, I just got this Kate Spade Bag and cannot find the interior tag that has the country of origin/manufacture. Has anyone ever seen this style bag from Kate Spade and provide any additional info on it's authenticity? Thanks!
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/kate-spade-satchel-black-19288219/


----------



## Volatile_x

Hello Kate Spade experts!
I've been interested in purchasing the Kate Spade Gold Coast Evangeline bag in Black.

I actually DID - buy one on poshmark that I got a good feeling about for pretty cheap as there were make up and pen marks on the inside (I figured I could clean them). 

USPS ended up losing it in transit!!! Needless to say now I'm looking for another.. But I noticed some discrepancies in the insides of the bags!?!!
Some have the inside zippered pockets trimmed with black leather - and some do not!

I'm having a hard time finding out how to authenticate this particular style.

Does anyone know? 
Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Volatile_x

Here are some examples ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## reginaPhalange

For those of you waiting on authentications or seeking help to authenticate an item, I'd recommend a third-party authentication service that can provide authentication for a small fee as we currently do not have an active authenticator in the KS forum.


----------



## Grace B

Swanky said:


> Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
> Thanks!
> 
> Could someone please authenticate this kate spade? It's supposed to be the gramercy Thomas nylon but I don't know. Thank you.
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*


----------



## Still_Learning!

Hi! I recently picked up this cute little bag at a Church thrift shop in a wealthy neighborhood. I am new to designer handbags and really have no idea if it is an authentic Kate Spade or not. I did Google around but was unable to find one like it, so I suspect it is not authentic, however, 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 thought I'd check! Many thanks for your thoughts on this!





Swanky said:


> Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
> Thanks!
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*


----------



## Still_Learning!

Mhartline68 said:


> I finally gave up on this forum to help me.. In the small inside pocket of my KS there is a little tag with a serial number. I called the KS customer care and provide them with the number and my bag is authentic.
> 866-999-5283 Good Luck


Well done with the sleuthing! And thanks for posting the customer service number.


----------



## gordomom

Volatile_x said:


> View attachment 3491999
> View attachment 3491998
> View attachment 3491996
> View attachment 3491997
> View attachment 3491995
> 
> Here are some examples ^^^^^^^^^^



I don't know about many of the styles, but I had one of these previously and this looks good.


----------



## PursePout

Hi can you please authenticate this kate spade wellesley alessa for me the outside and interior looks good but something seems off i just need someone to back me up on this. Thank you


----------



## Kiranik1416

How do we post a picture of our own purse we want authenticated I'm new and lost


----------



## Kiranik1416

found this today at a thrift store to me it looks pretty good lol but I've never actually owned an authentic designer hand bag I only paid 5$ so I was excited to see if I got a great deal or got lucky I didn't pay much I tried to find this exact bag online everywhere or what year it came out and with what collection and I couldn't find anything so if you guys can help me out it would be greatly appriciated


----------



## linsabones

Hi! I received this wallet from a friend as a gift early this year. Is it authentic?


----------



## beachfront35

Is this a real Kate spade purse? Thanks in advance


----------



## beachfront35

beachfront35 said:


> View attachment 3531835
> View attachment 3531836
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a real Kate spade purse? Thanks in advance


Is this the place we go to authenticate Kate Spades? How long is the response time? I would like to list on eBay if it is authentic -can someone let me know thanks


----------



## beachfront35

Anyone know of a site to go to authenticate the Kate spade I posted above? Not sure anyone is on this site?


----------



## BeachBagGal

beachfront35 said:


> Anyone know of a site to go to authenticate the Kate spade I posted above? Not sure anyone is on this site?



I don't think there are any kate spade authenticators on here anymore.


----------



## beachfront35

BeachBagGal said:


> I don't think there are any kate spade authenticators on here anymore.


Does anyone know of anyone other sites that can authenticate a Kate spade?


----------



## BeachBagGal

beachfront35 said:


> Does anyone know of anyone other sites that can authenticate a Kate spade?



I'm not sure. [emoji53]


----------



## SoapyPemberton

beachfront35 said:


> View attachment 3531835
> View attachment 3531836
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a real Kate spade purse? Thanks in advance


It is authentic!


----------



## SoapyPemberton

linsabones said:


> Hi! I received this wallet from a friend as a gift early this year. Is it authentic?



Authentic


----------



## SoapyPemberton

Kiranik1416 said:


> View attachment 3515114
> View attachment 3515116
> View attachment 3515118
> View attachment 3515123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found this today at a thrift store to me it looks pretty good lol but I've never actually owned an authentic designer hand bag I only paid 5$ so I was excited to see if I got a great deal or got lucky I didn't pay much I tried to find this exact bag online everywhere or what year it came out and with what collection and I couldn't find anything so if you guys can help me out it would be greatly appriciated




Authentic!


----------



## SoapyPemberton

Still_Learning! said:


> Hi! I recently picked up this cute little bag at a Church thrift shop in a wealthy neighborhood. I am new to designer handbags and really have no idea if it is an authentic Kate Spade or not. I did Google around but was unable to find one like it, so I suspect it is not authentic, however,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495621
> View attachment 3495623
> View attachment 3495624
> View attachment 3495626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thought I'd check! Many thanks for your thoughts on this!


Authentic!!


----------



## SoapyPemberton

go2girl99 said:


> Can someone help me out with thus bag and authenticate it.  It was given to me by a friend.  Does it have a name/ style???  And how old is it??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance [emoji2]
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Authentic


----------



## SoapyPemberton

sunnydayz said:


> More pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457009
> View attachment 3457018


Authentic


----------



## SoapyPemberton

Pamie Santos said:


> View attachment 3463726
> View attachment 3463728
> View attachment 3463730
> View attachment 3463731
> View attachment 3463732
> View attachment 3463726
> View attachment 3463728
> View attachment 3463730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag. It was given to me by an aunt from the states. It came with the Kate Spade paper bag. The "made in" tag kinda threw me off. Thanks!


Authentic


----------



## SoapyPemberton

remy12 said:


> Hi there, I volunteer for organization that supports underprivileged children. We received a Kate Spade handbag and wonder if you could tell me if it's authentic. Thank you in advance.


Authentic!


----------



## SoapyPemberton

go2girl99 said:


> Can someone help me out with thus bag and authenticate it.  It was given to me by a friend.  Does it have a name/ style???  And how old is it??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance [emoji2]
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Authentic.


----------



## SoapyPemberton

blu3leaf14 said:


> Please authenticate this Kate Spade bag for me.
> 
> View attachment 3463763
> View attachment 3463764
> View attachment 3463765
> View attachment 3463766
> View attachment 3463767
> View attachment 3463768
> View attachment 3463769


 Authentic.


----------



## SoapyPemberton

reginaPhalange said:


> For those of you waiting on authentications or seeking help to authenticate an item, I'd recommend a third-party authentication service that can provide authentication for a small fee as we currently do not have an active authenticator in the KS forum.



I am "dawnsfinallywed." I took a break from authenticating, but I am back now as this new ID. I will be glad to help when I check in!


----------



## SoapyPemberton

Pamie Santos said:


> View attachment 3463726
> View attachment 3463728
> View attachment 3463730
> View attachment 3463731
> View attachment 3463732
> View attachment 3463726
> View attachment 3463728
> View attachment 3463730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag. It was given to me by an aunt from the states. It came with the Kate Spade paper bag. The "made in" tag kinda threw me off. Thanks!


 Authentic!


----------



## SoapyPemberton

Ninayan216 said:


> Please help me to authenticate this bag. Thank you very much.


 Authentic!


----------



## wulie

Would you be kind enough to check this out please? Many thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=162316656549#ht_500wt_1288


----------



## disenchantedkp

can anyone peek at this to see if either are real please? Thank you 
I've been looking everywhere for one, so I hope one is real

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Kat...YxIFwXRjfIJ9Xh_0t24HnmGc6_4TCGe20PBoCba7w_wcB

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...db2a2e&pid=100338&rk=6&rkt=30&sd=282270268392


----------



## very_new_to_this

SoapyPemberton said:


> I am "dawnsfinallywed." I took a break from authenticating, but I am back now as this new ID. I will be glad to help when I check in!


This is my first time joining a forum of any kind, so any advice would be greatly appreciated! It is my understanding that you lovelies help authenticate designer handbags & accessories without being paid. I just wanted to thank you so much for your help to so many people and hopefully me! It's very kind of you to share your knowledge, so thank you!!


----------



## very_new_to_this

linsabones said:


> Hi! I received this wallet from a friend as a gift early this year. Is it authentic?


That is a very nice gift!


----------



## very_new_to_this

Kiranik1416 said:


> How do we post a picture of our own purse we want authenticated I'm new and lost


I'm new and lost too hahaa I feel your pain


----------



## very_new_to_this

Mhartline68 said:


> I finally gave up on this forum to help me.. In the small inside pocket of my KS there is a little tag with a serial number. I called the KS customer care and provide them with the number and my bag is authentic.
> 866-999-5283 Good Luck


Thank you so much for posting that phone number! I'm definitely going to give it a try


----------



## PocketFullofSunshine

Looking for help if this bag is authentic and what the style is called. thanks View media item 1450View media item 1451View media item 1452


----------



## SoapyPemberton

Cristine93 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new on this forum. I recently bought a black pre-owned newsbury sally crossbody off ebay and would like to have some help in authenticating it. The front buckle hardware is scratched when I bought it. Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437861
> View attachment 3437862
> View attachment 3437863
> View attachment 3437864
> View attachment 3437865
> View attachment 3437866
> View attachment 3437867
> View attachment 3437871


Authentic!!


----------



## Ssal24

Hello! Please help authenticate this! I'm uneasy about it. My mom has an authentic and the inside label matches hers. There are small spades on the zipper pulls the only thing throwing me off is there is no sewn name tag inside. I want to sell but not if it is a knock off. Help!


----------



## LCBagLady

New as well... Hubby bought this bag for me for Christmas, but for the life of me I can't find the style ANYWHERE online.. he also bought me a watch.  I'm not crazy about the style, but don't want to hurt his feelings... and I'm really hoping he didn't make a mistake purchasing somewhere that wasn't a true retailer... is it authentic?


----------



## shaylynt2158

Please help me, I'm new to the thread and I have no idea what I'm doing, but I recently purchased a kate spade stevie diaper bag off of Mercari. The seller stated the bag was authentic but when I received it today, I had my doubts. The bag has a "made in China" tag stitched inside and the kate spade logo embossed on the front and stamped on all the hardware but the bottom is blank and I wasn't sure about the polka dotted interior since most of the stevie style bags that I've seen have green interiors. Any comments would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## wulie

It was sold/refunded (pending 3rd party opinion) rather than reported/removed, so that's strange!


----------



## wulie

Hopefully quoting post this time!
It was sold/refunded rather than reported/removed, so that's odd that the link doesn't work.

- in response to #5315 (quoting doesn't seem to want to work!)


----------



## evilgal2000

I know nothing about Kate spade, I'm a Coach girl...but I found this bag at goodwill for a few bucks. My first instincts say it's a fake, but I'd like an expert opinion. Thanks!!


----------



## nickelsndimes08

Hello everyone, this bag is my first kate spade bag and I would appreciate your help authenticating it. I made an album with my photos and uploaded it online because my pictures are too big to upload here and it's too much work to resize them...Link is below. Please and thank you!
https://imgur.com/a/dqtdz


----------



## terri0027

I just purchased a Kate Spade tote and I would like to find out if 
	

		
			
		

		
	


















	

		
			
		

		
	
  I just purchased this Kate Spade tote and would like to find out if it is real. I got it for $10 so I don't feel that I'm out that much except I would like to inform the seller that it is not real if it doesn't pass authentication. The small tag inside the bag with the silver thread says 12324. It is a  nylon tote with metal feet. It has a single black zipper in the center and a back packet that closes with a magnet.


----------



## @baseball_jen

I am totally new here & dont know even if Im posting correctly. I have 2 ks bags one bought off of Mercari which I hate (the app, yhe bag is cute real or fake but I dont do dupes!!) & I think its fake. The 2nd I got off of Posh and it seems legit. Its just that I always been a coach person and csn spot fakes a mile away but these were my first ks, I decided to branch out. Now Im afraid I could have 2 fakes or one of each! Im going to attempt to upload pics ... PLEASE HELP! Its driving me crazy! I tried to do my due diligence but Im still almost positive now that I have it that it's fake. Bag #1: 






Bag 2:





I have no real clue on either. The second one has a magnetic closure and no feet. If that helps! TY!


----------



## @baseball_jen

@baseball_jen said:


> I am totally new here & dont know even if Im posting correctly. I have 2 ks bags one bought off of Mercari which I hate (the app, yhe bag is cute real or fake but I dont do dupes!!) & I think its fake. The 2nd I got off of Posh and it seems legit. Its just that I always been a coach person and csn spot fakes a mile away but these were my first ks, I decided to branch out. Now Im afraid I could have 2 fakes or one of each! Im going to attempt to upload pics ... PLEASE HELP! Its driving me crazy! I tried to do my due diligence but Im still almost positive now that I have it that it's fake. Bag #1:
> View attachment 3571567
> 
> View attachment 3571570
> View attachment 3571575
> View attachment 3571576
> 
> Bag 2:
> View attachment 3571580
> View attachment 3571585
> 
> View attachment 3571594
> 
> I have no real clue on either. The second one has a magnetic closure and no feet. If that helps! TY!


I dont really get how to post on here or if I will get an email if someone has responded but I think both my fb & twitter are on here so pls contact me with any info!


----------



## littlelostpig

I need help authenticating this. I got my purse as a gift, but the tag says it was made in Vietnam. 
Does Kate Spade produce in Vietnam?


----------



## kiyakaboom

Hi there, I was wondering is this authentic:
Kate Spade Gray Pebbled Shoulder Bag Cross Body Handbag

Seller information
goodwill_industries_of_san_franci...
 eBay item number:
232211562828

thank you for your expertise.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hi authenticators.

I'm curious about this seller (who is on both ebay and Bonanza) has authentic KS items. (The seller also had a fake Coach posted here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...oach-fakes-here.824098/page-264#post-31001823 ) 

Thanks in advance. 

Ebay seller: rfpawn
1. 
*Kate Spade Pink Blue Green Striped Nylon Hand Bag Small Tote Leather Purse*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...252060?hash=item2efbc1689c:g:qnEAAOSwImRYhj6m

2. 
*Kate Spade Plaid Small Bag Purse Lavender Black New*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...739626?hash=item2cb8aa742a:g:CoAAAOSw241Yd62A


----------



## Ballbreaker

Hi! Help in authenticating this Stevie Stratford please! It's leather but inner tag says made in China. Also, should inner lining be green? 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Thanks!


----------



## pjmarti72956

Not sure if I'm doing this right but here goes. I have 2 bags and a wallet I need help authenticating. I'm almost 100% positive the black is fake but having a harder time in the other 2. Any ?ideas


----------



## bexy

I would like this authenticated, thanks.
View media item 1840View media item 1841View media item 1842


----------



## pjmarti72956

Fake. Correct?


----------



## pjmarti72956

How about this one?


----------



## BeenBurned

bexy said:


> I would like this authenticated, thanks.
> View media item 1840View media item 1841View media item 1842


Definitely fake. (If you peel off that KS sticky label from the front of the bag, you'll have a generic bag.)


----------



## BeenBurned

Ballbreaker said:


> Hi! Help in authenticating this Stevie Stratford please! It's leather but inner tag says made in China. Also, should inner lining be green?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591540
> View attachment 3591542
> View attachment 3591543
> View attachment 3591545
> View attachment 3591546
> View attachment 3591547
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Looks good.


----------



## BeenBurned

pjmarti72956 said:


> How about this one?
> View attachment 3594717
> View attachment 3594718
> View attachment 3594719


Looks fine.


----------



## Ballbreaker

BeenBurned said:


> Looks good.



Thanks so much!


----------



## Iamglad

Swanky said:


> Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
> Thanks!
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*


Cna anyone help me authenticate this kate spade lyla bag?


----------



## JeezLouise__

Just bought this off eBay. Listing had bad pictures but I asked for extras like close ups of labels. Received it and it just feels 'stiffer' than I would have thought. Is this a fake?


----------



## Tl93

Can someone please tell me if this is authentic ? Pretty please.


----------



## whiteivoryrose

Hi, can someone please authenticate this Kate Spade Cedar Street Maise? I have doubts because
1. The seller says she doesn't have the dust bag or any tags
2. The seller says that there's no tag sewn on the inside of the bag. I'm pretty sure there should be one?
3. I also asked for more pictures and have yet to receive them.
4. The seller told me the color is named Tiffany Blue - is there such a color?
5. The seller keeps stressing it's 110% authentic, but if it was really authentic you wouldn't need to keep stressing it?


----------



## Tl93

Tiffany blue is the blue of Tiffany and co.


----------



## elation

Hi,

Does anyone know if Cedar Street Small Hayden has a leather tag in it? I didn't think they did - that it's only the small gold spade, but I am not that knowledgable!

Thanks in advance ~


----------



## BeenBurned

elation said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know if Cedar Street Small Hayden has a leather tag in it? I didn't think they did - that it's only the small gold spade, but I am not that knowledgable!
> 
> Thanks in advance ~
> 
> View attachment 3599800
> 
> View attachment 3599801
> 
> View attachment 3599803





SoapyPemberton said:


> @elation... where was this purchased?? It seems "off" to me. The font on the leather tag doesn't look right as well as the fact that it's only sewn on the top instead of all the way around. Also, seems like the interior fabric, which is all circles, should be the dot noel pattern...


I'm not a KS authenticator though I'll occasionally comment on items I know. 

@elation , please wait for @dawnsfinallywed. She is the regular KS authenticator. Personally, I'm not convinced the interior tag is wrong nor am I convinced that anything is off.


----------



## Freeburb

I would like to authenticate this pink bag but not sure I'm posting in the right place .  Any help would be appreciated .  The only fabric tag inside the purse is a small black tag that says made in China.


----------



## elation

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not a KS authenticator though I'll occasionally comment on items I know.
> 
> @elation , please wait for @dawnsfinallywed. She is the regular KS authenticator. Personally, I'm not convinced the interior tag is wrong nor am I convinced that anything is off.



Thank you, I haven't purchased it but it's on a local resell site. I'm not convinced either, but to me it was just the tag! Thank you for your time either way


----------



## angstr322

Hi, can someone help me authenticate this Kate Spade Lola Avenue Rollins? It was given to me as a gift from someone that typically buys authentic pieces. I'd like to be sure, as I am relocating to the UK, and having to downsize my personal belongings.


----------



## angstr322

I have a few more photos...


----------



## Lovemypurses83

Can someone authenticate this please!


----------



## NOLA2NoVA

Very helpful, I didn't know about that thing hologram!


----------



## NOLA2NoVA

Help authentic please! From all the ready I've done on this forum, it seems to be. I also found another blog (I hate fakes or something like that) and it showed a bag like this in the 2002 Thompson Street leather collection section. Does anyone know if that is the collection and do you know the model? Thanks in advance!


----------



## connee

I need help authenticating these Kate Spade handbags.


----------



## connee

Here is one more handbag that needs authenticating.


----------



## BeenBurned

connee said:


> I need help authenticating these Kate Spade handbags.





connee said:


> Here is one more handbag that needs authenticating.


All are fake. 

If I were you, I'd take them all back where I bought them and demand a refund because it's illegal to sell fakes, knowingly or not. 

If you're unsuccessful in getting a refund, all those KS labels and plaques will either pry off (metal plaque) or peel off (sticky labels) making them just generic bags.


----------



## connee

BeenBurned said:


> All are fake.
> 
> If I were you, I'd take them all back where I bought them and demand a refund because it's illegal to sell fakes, knowingly or not.
> 
> If you're unsuccessful in getting a refund, all those KS labels and plaques will either pry off (metal plaque) or peel off (sticky labels) making them just generic bags.


Thank you for your input BeenBurned.  Can you tell me what might be the most obvious "giveaway" in your opinion that these are fakes?  The Made in China tags inside? Or the wonky sewing in parts? Or the metal feet?  I tried researching kate spade purses online but there was so much information and none of it seemed to point inconclusively to these being fakes.  Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

connee said:


> Thank you for your input BeenBurned.  Can you tell me what might be the most obvious "giveaway" in your opinion that these are fakes?  The Made in China tags inside? Or the wonky sewing in parts? Or the metal feet?  I tried researching kate spade purses online but there was so much information and none of it seemed to point inconclusively to these being fakes.  Thanks!


Gosh, I'm not particularly skilled with KS but I know the obvious fake styles. 

1. The plaques and stickers have the wrong fonts.
2. The patterns and lining are never on KS bags
3. The pointed feet are on fakes

Did you buy them online? Ebay listings? If so, post links to the listings and open SNAD disputes.


----------



## connee

BeenBurned said:


> Gosh, I'm not particularly skilled with KS but I know the obvious fake styles.
> 
> 1. The plaques and stickers have the wrong fonts.
> 2. The patterns and lining are never on KS bags
> 3. The pointed feet are on fakes
> 
> Did you buy them online? Ebay listings? If so, post links to the listings and open SNAD disputes.


Thanks again for following up.  Actually, these were just bought today at a local estate sale from a 90 year old woman.  Not sure if she thought they were real or not.


----------



## harleybaglover

Hi! Please help me verify if this kate spade cobble hill little minka is authentic or fake. I bought it last 2015 from an online store in Instagram. Although I'm thinking it's probably fake. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Awwlibrary

Hi ladies. Got this bag on Poshmark and it looks ok to me but wanted to double check with the experts! All pics are mine, the bag is is my possession. Thank you!!

Item: Kate Spade Tote
Seller: christinap308
Link: https://www.poshmark.com/listings/58b1de1b713fdef83c011da4


----------



## whiteivoryrose

Hi, could someone please help identify and authenticate this outlet bag? Any idea what the bag is called?


----------



## Miss_Sophie_

Hi, I just joined the forum and wanted to thank you so much for sharing your knowledge and offering advice to people who, like me, have no clue how to authenticate a designer handbag.  
I've fallen in love with this one, but I'm not sure whether it's genuine stuff or not:
https://www.amazon.com/spade-Cedar-...efinements=p_n_shipping_option-bin:3242350011
According to the seller it's been fabricated in Vietnam, but I thought K.S. purses are being made in China? Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## alichelsealyn

Hi, hoping someone could help authenticate this bag for me  

Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/KATE-SPADE-J...478000?hash=item3f776b91b0:g:AEsAAOSwax5YxMPK
Seller: shopthepowderroom


----------



## Maria_0982

Hi. Im not sure if im posting correctly it is my first time here and i am sooo glad i found this site! I just purchased my first kate spade. Unfortunately i cant afford brand new so i bought off a resale site. I was wondering of you could help me make sure its authentic before i accept my purchase. I will post a few pics. Let me know if you need more. Thank you!!  Ok i need help adding pics. How do i do it? Lol


----------



## Maria_0982

Hi! Im trying to post pics of a purse to have it authenticated but not sure how to post pics. Do you think you could help me out please? 
BTW, the bag is from the "punch noel" collection.[/QUOTE]


couture_addict said:


> No problem


----------



## Freeburb

Can someone please take a look at this purse I posted about earlier? I never got a response to my post, and hoping someone can tell me if it's authentic or not.
[URL="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-kate-spade.416419/page-357#post-31071263"]Authenticate This KATE SPADE[/URL]


----------



## aggiek3

Hi, I bought this Kate Spade at a Goodwill today for $14.99 however I feel that it might be a fake. The style resembles the deauville stripe collection to me but I do not have a lot of knowledge abot Kate Spade collections.


----------



## puts_vins

hi! what's the name of this Kate Spade? authentic or fake?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

authentic!!!


harleybaglover said:


> Hi! Please help me verify if this kate spade cobble hill little minka is authentic or fake. I bought it last 2015 from an online store in Instagram. Although I'm thinking it's probably fake. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3613361
> View attachment 3613363
> View attachment 3613364
> View attachment 3613365
> View attachment 3613366
> View attachment 3613367
> View attachment 3613369
> View attachment 3613370
> View attachment 3613371
> View attachment 3613373


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

counterfeit and illegal to sell...





connee said:


> I need help authenticating these Kate Spade handbags.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

counterfeit and illegal to sell. 





connee said:


> Here is one more handbag that needs authenticating.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

authentic!


NOLA2NoVA said:


> Help authentic please! From all the ready I've done on this forum, it seems to be. I also found another blog (I hate fakes or something like that) and it showed a bag like this in the 2002 Thompson Street leather collection section. Does anyone know if that is the collection and do you know the model? Thanks in advance!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

oh my, yes. 


pjmarti72956 said:


> View attachment 3594714
> View attachment 3594715
> View attachment 3594716
> View attachment 3594716
> 
> Fake. Correct?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

counterfeit and illegal to sell. 



aggiek3 said:


> Hi, I bought this Kate Spade at a Goodwill today for $14.99 however I feel that it might be a fake. The style resembles the deauville stripe collection to me but I do not have a lot of knowledge abot Kate Spade collections.


----------



## megspell

Seeking help on this! A little concerned that I can't find a picture of one like it anywhere and the origin tag (made in China) is on a paper tag sewn into the seam instead of a placard style tag sewn on all sides into the interior. I also don't see anything inside that says Kate Spade.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

completely and totally counterfeit. 





megspell said:


> View attachment 3655505
> View attachment 3655506
> View attachment 3655507
> View attachment 3655508
> View attachment 3655509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeking help on this! A little concerned that I can't find a picture of one like it anywhere and the origin tag (made in China) is on a paper tag sewn into the seam instead of a placard style tag sewn on all sides into the interior. I also don't see anything inside that says Kate Spade.


----------



## megspell

Thank you! Too excited and jumped the gun at the thrift store last weekend before looking super closely. Will likely scrape off the kate spade part and redonate. 





dawnsfinallywed said:


> completely and totally counterfeit.


----------



## whiteivoryrose

Does anyone know what style this bag is and if it's authentic? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Yanna lunardi

Swanky said:


> Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
> Thanks!
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*





Please authentic this kate spade bag...


----------



## Yanna lunardi

Yanna lunardi said:


> Please authentic this kate spade bag...


 

Please help me authentic this bag...
I want to buy a new kate spade... is it authentic bag?


----------



## Yanna lunardi

Yanna lunardi said:


> Please help me authentic this bag...
> I want to buy a new kate spade... is it authentic bag?


----------



## Lbby20

Please, need help authenticating this Kate Spade Small Emerson bag. Also came with a brown tote with the quote "she tucked her coral lipstick away and floated back to the party"


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

whiteivoryrose said:


> Does anyone know what style this bag is and if it's authentic? Thanks in advance!


  authentic  leather Quinn


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yanna lunardi said:


> Please authentic this kate spade bag...


authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

interior fabric  is okay... but the interior label is off....


BeenBurned said:


> I'm not a KS authenticator though I'll occasionally comment on items I know.
> 
> @elation , please wait for @dawnsfinallywed. She is the regular KS authenticator. Personally, I'm not convinced the interior tag is wrong nor am I convinced that anything is off.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

NOLA2NoVA said:


> Help authentic please! From all the ready I've done on this forum, it seems to be. I also found another blog (I hate fakes or something like that) and it showed a bag like this in the 2002 Thompson Street leather collection section. Does anyone know if that is the collection and do you know the model? Thanks in advance!


authentic...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

not sure if anyone helped you... but it's authentic... 


Ssal24 said:


> View attachment 3556421
> View attachment 3556422
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! Please help authenticate this! I'm uneasy about it. My mom has an authentic and the inside label matches hers. There are small spades on the zipper pulls the only thing throwing me off is there is no sewn name tag inside. I want to sell but not if it is a knock off. Help!


----------



## Tosa22

Hi everyone! I found this at a thrift store last weekend and I wanted to check to see if it is authentic. Also, does anyone know the name of the bag? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Purseloveruk

Hello everyone. I bought the small Rachelle Wellesley in French navy with matching card holder from eBay then panicked that it might be a fake which led to frantic google searching until I found this site! I've had a hard time finding one in this colour with google searches and also I can't seem to find the tag inside with the hologram which is mentioned on this forum so don't know if this means it's a fake? If anyone could authenticate the bag I'd be very thankful. If anymore pics are needed please let me know. TIA.


----------



## Purseloveruk

More pics


----------



## NadaaSu

Hi everyone, please help me authenticate this KATE SPADE Hanna Newburry Plaid bag..

Here's the link where i get the pic: https://m.tokopedia.com/starnesia/tas-kate-spade-hanna-newbury-lane-printed

The seller posted this pics, so i just copied here. If you need more pic, just let me know. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Jeninajenina

Hi everyone. Can you help me authenticate this kate spade wristlet? This is my first time buying one. Thanks


----------



## livismom

Need help with this necklace. For sale locally, lady got as a gift, said it was probably from the outlet near us. I bought it but never used so I listed on ebay and sold it. Now the buyer says she thinks it is fake and wants to return. I didn't even know that fake KS jewelry exists! I obviously will refund her money if it isn't authentic, but I have been hearing lots of scammed stories lately, so thought I should check here first. Thanks in advance!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Purseloveruk said:


> More pics


authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Tosa22 said:


> Hi everyone! I found this at a thrift store last weekend and I wanted to check to see if it is authentic. Also, does anyone know the name of the bag? Thanks in advance!



authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

authentic

QUOTE="NadaaSu, post: 31267822, member: 595678"]Hi everyone, please help me authenticate this KATE SPADE Hanna Newburry Plaid bag..



Here's the link where i get the pic: https://m.tokopedia.com/starnesia/tas-kate-spade-hanna-newbury-lane-printed

The seller posted this pics, so i just copied here. If you need more pic, just let me know. Thank you in advance.
View attachment 3672875
View attachment 3672876
View attachment 3672877

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tosa22

dawnsfinallywed said:


> authentic


Thanks @dawnsfinallywed!


----------



## livismom

dawnsfinallywed said:


> authentic





dawnsfinallywed said:


> authentic


Is this a reply about my necklace? I see the arrow pointing up, but not sure if that means my post above! Sorry, I should be bale to figure it out (I'm a full time teacher, too!), but I am brain-dead from proctoring state tests all day!  Thanks, livismom


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

livismom said:


> Is this a reply about my necklace? I see the arrow pointing up, but not sure if that means my post above! Sorry, I should be bale to figure it out (I'm a full time teacher, too!), but I am brain-dead from proctoring state tests all day!  Thanks, livismom


Hi there! Yes, today was our last day for state and end-of-year testing. Thank God it's over! No, unfortunately, I wasn't responding about your necklace. I'm not overly familiar with ks jewelry. I'm sorry!


----------



## runcocorun3

Hi Everyone. I picked this purse up at a local thrift store but am pretty unfamiliar with Kate Spade Purses. I was hoping someone could help me figure out if it is authentic. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Purseloveruk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> authentic



Thank you Dawnsfinallywed i really appreciate your help!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

authentic!!


runcocorun3 said:


> Hi Everyone. I picked this purse up at a local thrift store but am pretty unfamiliar with Kate Spade Purses. I was hoping someone could help me figure out if it is authentic. Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 3681276
> View attachment 3681277
> View attachment 3681278
> View attachment 3681279
> View attachment 3681280
> View attachment 3681281


----------



## runcocorun3

dawnsfinallywed said:


> authentic!!



Great, thanks so much!


----------



## Jeninajenina

Hi, I've bought this kate spade bag in a thrift store, can you please help me authenticate this one? I'm new to buying kate spade item so I'm not yet familiar with tags and models


----------



## NadaaSu

dawnsfinallywed said:


> authentic
> 
> QUOTE="NadaaSu, post: 31267822, member: 595678"]Hi everyone, please help me authenticate this KATE SPADE Hanna Newburry Plaid bag..
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link where i get the pic: https://m.tokopedia.com/starnesia/tas-kate-spade-hanna-newbury-lane-printed
> 
> The seller posted this pics, so i just copied here. If you need more pic, just let me know. Thank you in advance.
> View attachment 3672875
> View attachment 3672876
> View attachment 3672877


[/QUOTE]


Thankyou so much @dawnsfinallywed i really appreciate your help...


----------



## BeenBurned

Will repost.


----------



## BeenBurned

I'm curious about opinions on the authenticity of this bag. The font on the front label doesn't look right. She says it was a GWP (gift with purchase) but I'm not sure I believe that.

Title: New Kate Spade New York Canvas Pink Striped Tote
Seller catorch08
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Kate-Spade-New-York-Canvas-Pink-Striped-Tote/252936357558
Item number 252936357558

This is the label I question:




And this is an authentic one that is very different from the above:


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

pretty sure that is authentic...


----------



## BeenBurned

dawnsfinallywed said:


> pretty sure that is authentic...


Thank you. 

I'd never seen the fonts shown as they are on that bag.


----------



## Bouncinboibins

Hi,

Need your expertise in authenticating this bag. Thank you in advance and more power.


----------



## nikki312

Please I would like to now if this Kate Spade is authentic?

Thanks


----------



## Llho

Would you please authenticate this bag for me? 

the entire strap is black.


----------



## vnp0314

Hi,
I would like to buy this saturday bag.
The seller said it's authentic & she bought it from ebay.
Got this offer from instagram : https://instagram.com/p/BTi2qSqjat2/

And this is the photo's she sent to me,
Pls help me to authentic this bag.
Thanks..


----------



## Muchluck

hey can anyone please help me? Is this ks fake or authentic?


----------



## Shelby27

Can someone authenticate this for me?


----------



## elsabelles

Shelby27 said:


> Can someone authenticate this for me?


@Shelby27  - The materials tag in my bag says 100% cow leather, made in China.  I would include a picture but I can't seem to get one that's not a dark blurry mess or a washed out white flashback. 

(As a side note Kate Spade sold the brand in '06 to Liz Claiborne and I think they're now working on a sale to Coach.  I suspect the changes in ownership may result in changes in production.  I've noticed that most of my newer items have the KSNY branded lining or the striped lining while some of the older bags have patterned linings.  It looks like they've switched in the last few years to solely KSNY/striped linings and I've not seen a single patterned lining.  That change led me to believe there was a change in production facility.)


----------



## Shelby27

elsabelles said:


> @Shelby27  - The materials tag in my bag says 100% cow leather, made in China.  I would include a picture but I can't seem to get one that's not a dark blurry mess or a washed out white flashback.
> 
> (As a side note Kate Spade sold the brand in '06 to Liz Claiborne and I think they're now working on a sale to Coach.  I suspect the changes in ownership may result in changes in production.  I've noticed that most of my newer items have the KSNY branded lining or the striped lining while some of the older bags have patterned linings.  It looks like they've switched in the last few years to solely KSNY/striped linings and I've not seen a single patterned lining.  That change led me to believe there was a change in production facility.)


Thank you! It sucks they're not made in Italy anymore but at least I am more certain now I'm not about to buy a fake.


----------



## Purseloveruk

Hello, I purchased a Kate Spade Brynlee Paterson Court from eBay and was hoping something could authenticate it? I've struggled to find any in this colour online and the metalware does not have the spade design that my other KS bags which had made ma a little concerned. TIA.


----------



## Bongdl

Hello authenticators.. Good day!
Id like to seek for your help in authenticating this kate spade that im planning to buy...  Hope you can help me pls. Thank you in advance.
Pls see attached photos.
Item: kate spade holden street lanie
Seller: nicci_
Link: https://carousell.com/p/110198968


----------



## Bongdl

Hello authenricators.  Additional photos attached. 
This is regarding the kate spade holden street lanie bag i inquired earlier. 
Thank you again


----------



## Tosa22

Good morning! I have had this bag for a few years. I purchased it at a consignment sale. I thought it was authentic,  but now 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 that I have been more involved with TPF, I now have my doubts. Could someone take a look and let me know if it is authentic and if so,  what style it is? Thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Tosa22 said:


> Good morning! I have had this bag for a few years. I purchased it at a consignment sale. I thought it was authentic,  but now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3725267
> View attachment 3725746
> View attachment 3725747
> View attachment 3725759
> View attachment 3725761
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that I have been more involved with TPF, I now have my doubts. Could someone take a look and let me know if it is authentic and if so,  what style it is? Thanks so much in advance!!



Authentic! Very early suede bag.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Bongdl said:


> Hello authenricators.  Additional photos attached.
> This is regarding the kate spade holden street lanie bag i inquired earlier.
> Thank you again


Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Purseloveruk said:


> Hello, I purchased a Kate Spade Brynlee Paterson Court from eBay and was hoping something could authenticate it? I've struggled to find any in this colour online and the metalware does not have the spade design that my other KS bags which had made ma a little concerned. TIA.



Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Muchluck said:


> View attachment 3716330
> View attachment 3716331
> View attachment 3716332
> View attachment 3716333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey can anyone please help me? Is this ks fake or authentic?



I would say fake. The ksny label at the bottom of the bag looks bad. And it's from an Asian distributor.


----------



## Tosa22

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic! Very early suede bag.


Thank you so much!!! I am so happy to hear this


----------



## Llho

Please authenticate this bag for me? thanks a lot!


----------



## Purseloveruk

Thank you @dawnsfinallywed i really appreciate your help!


----------



## bstewart77

Good evening.  Can you authenticate this bag please.  If authentic, can you tell me the style.  I've had two people provide two different answers and someone suggested that your forum may be able to help.


----------



## Rain&Thunder

Purseloveruk said:


> Hello, I purchased a Kate Spade Brynlee Paterson Court from eBay and was hoping something could authenticate it? I've struggled to find any in this colour online and the metalware does not have the spade design that my other KS bags which had made ma a little concerned. TIA.


Looks pretty real, from looking at the style number on the inside and considering everything else. The only reason you can't find it online is bc this one is considered an outlet bag. Also, outlet bags have a different variations of name plate styles/metalware  (just like retail bags) thus the reason yours does not have a spade.


----------



## jcorks

I recently purchased a Kate Spade purse from a thrift store and wanted to confirm it's authentic before the return period is over. Can someone authenticate please?
Thanks you!


----------



## jcorks

Just want to confirm this Kate Spade purse is real. Also, does anyone know where I can get a new foot for the bottom of it. One of them unscrewed.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

bstewart77 said:


> Good evening.  Can you authenticate this bag please.  If authentic, can you tell me the style.  I've had two people provide two different answers and someone suggested that your forum may be able to help.
> View attachment 3730372
> View attachment 3730371
> View attachment 3730370
> View attachment 3730370
> View attachment 3730370
> View attachment 3730371
> View attachment 3730372
> View attachment 3730366
> View attachment 3730367
> View attachment 3730368
> View attachment 3730368


Counterfeit. Sorry!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

jcorks said:


> Just want to confirm this Kate Spade purse is real. Also, does anyone know where I can get a new foot for the bottom of it. One of them unscrewed.


Authentic. Not sure about the foot!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

jcorks said:


> I recently purchased a Kate Spade purse from a thrift store and wanted to confirm it's authentic before the return period is over. Can someone authenticate please?
> Thanks you!
> 
> View attachment 3732180


Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Purseloveruk said:


> Thank you @dawnsfinallywed i really appreciate your help![/QU
> 
> 
> Llho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please authenticate this bag for me? thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic!
Click to expand...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

You're welcome!


----------



## vannahbobannah

Please let me know if this purse and wallet are real or fake. Thank you! I can send additional pictures if necessary.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

vannahbobannah said:


> View attachment 3734668
> View attachment 3734669
> View attachment 3734670
> 
> Please let me know if this purse and wallet are real or fake. Thank you! I can send additional pictures if necessary.


Totally fake. Did you purchase these somewhere?


----------



## vannahbobannah

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Totally fake. Did you purchase these somewhere?


Unfortunately, I purchased them from a second hand seller, not a store. What makes you think they're fake?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

vannahbobannah said:


> Unfortunately, I purchased them from a second hand seller, not a store. What makes you think they're fake?



the ksny label that's all connected... and the label on the wallet... they're both completely inaccurate. what kind of second hand seller? a consignment shop?


----------



## vannahbobannah

dawnsfinallywed said:


> the ksny label that's all connected... and the label on the wallet... they're both completely inaccurate. what kind of second hand seller? a consignment shop?


No, a person.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

vannahbobannah said:


> No, a person.



I really hope you can get your money back from this person. they committed a crime selling these to you!


----------



## Ksl0610

Could you please authenticate this bag?


----------



## Dartika

Hi!
Can you pleaae authenticate this Kate Spade. Thanks!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ksl0610 said:


> Could you please authenticate this bag?


authentic!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Dartika said:


> Hi!
> Can you pleaae authenticate this Kate Spade. Thanks!


authentic!


----------



## Dartika

dawnsfinallywed said:


> authentic!


Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## Ksl0610

dawnsfinallywed said:


> authentic!!


Awesome thank you! I am curious what does the P091 tag mean?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ksl0610 said:


> Awesome thank you! I am curious what does the P091 tag mean?


probably some sort of production code, I guess...


----------



## Leeniex

I'm assuming this is fake because I bought it for three bucks in a thrift store and there's no interior label. Just to make sure though...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Leeniex said:


> I'm assuming this is fake because I bought it for three bucks in a thrift store and there's no interior label. Just to make sure though...


yes, it is counterfeit. you should take it back and demand your money back. They committed a crime selling this. I know you didn't spend much on it, but just in principle, ya know?


----------



## Littlenotebook

Hi! I just recently purchased this bag and was wondering if it was authentic.
Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-KATE-SP...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Thank you for your help!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Littlenotebook said:


> Hi! I just recently purchased this bag and was wondering if it was authentic.
> Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-KATE-SPADE-charlotte-street-alek-Black-Reg-258/272727814678?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Thank you for your help!!


Looks fine to me!!


----------



## Littlenotebook

Thank you so much!


----------



## L.c.labossiere

Hi, can anyone authenticate this bag (and if possible ID it as well)? Thank you!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

L.c.labossiere said:


> Hi, can anyone authenticate this bag (and if possible ID it as well)? Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3756508
> View attachment 3756510
> View attachment 3756511
> View attachment 3756514
> View attachment 3756516



definitely authentic!!


----------



## Chasd123

Swanky said:


> Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
> Thanks!
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*


----------



## Chasd123

Swanky said:


> Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
> Thanks!
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*


How do you post on this forum?


----------



## Chasd123

Wanting to see if my Kate Spade is authentic. Also is this the Kate Spade Julia Street Maise ?


----------



## Chasd123

Hope I did this right..I am new to this


----------



## Swanky

Chasd123 said:


> How do you post on this forum?


You posted by asking that 

Please only post Kate Spade authenticity questions in this thread.


----------



## Chasd123

Lol thanks!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Chasd123 said:


> Wanting to see if my Kate Spade is authentic. Also is this the Kate Spade Julia Street Maise ?


Looks authentic to me!


----------



## Chasd123

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Looks authentic to me!


Thanks so much!


----------



## Morrigan3

Swanky said:


> Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
> Thanks!
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*


----------



## Morrigan3

Hi there! Can you please help me authenticate this Kate Spade? The way the bottom seam pattern doesn't line up has me worried. Thanks!


----------



## Lookonup

Anyone know if any Kate spade bags have tags on the side? I can't find a


----------



## Lookonup

Swanky said:


> Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this real? It has a tag on the side.
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*


Anyone know if KS bags have tags on the side like this one? Here some other pics to help identify authenticity.


Swanky said:


> Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
> Thanks!
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*





Swanky said:


> Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
> Thanks!
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*


----------



## Lookonup

Lookonup said:


> Anyone know if KS bags have tags on the side like this one? Here some other pics to help identify authenticity.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Authentic Dot Noel.

QUOTE="Morrigan3, post: 31502375, member: 563665"]Hi there! Can you please help me authenticate this Kate Spade? The way the bottom seam pattern doesn't line up has me worried. Thanks!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3760246
View attachment 3760247
View attachment 3760248
View attachment 3760249

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Authentic... it's called "Static" from Fall 2001.



Lookonup said:


> View attachment 3760686
> View attachment 3760685
> View attachment 3760684
> View attachment 3760682
> View attachment 3760681
> 
> Anyone know if KS bags have tags on the side like this one? Here some other pics to help identify authenticity.


----------



## Bishoujo

Please authenticate this Kate spade


----------



## bettiegirl13

Can someone please tell me if this bag is authentic and if so what style it is? A friend gave it to me, no idea where she got it. Thank you!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Bishoujo said:


> Please authenticate this Kate spade


 Authentic card holder.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

bettiegirl13 said:


> View attachment 3761441
> View attachment 3761442
> View attachment 3761443
> View attachment 3761444
> View attachment 3761445
> View attachment 3761446
> View attachment 3761447
> View attachment 3761448
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please tell me if this bag is authentic and if so what style it is? A friend gave it to me, no idea where she got it. Thank you!


Authentic... but I don't know the name or style.


----------



## bettiegirl13

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic... but I don't know the name or style.


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Autumnsnow55

Hello! Is this real? I got this Cameron Street small byrdie of Amazon
https://preview.ibb.co/cZAcza/IMG_20170712_165304.jpg
https://preview.ibb.co/enhwsv/IMG_20170712_165227.jpg
https://preview.ibb.co/c7Ky5F/IMG_20170712_163548.jpg
https://preview.ibb.co/n6Fcza/IMG_20170712_172242.jpg
It also kind of smells like a new car. This is my first purse, I've only ever bought her wallets


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Autumnsnow55 said:


> Hello! Is this real? I got this Cameron Street small byrdie of Amazon
> https://preview.ibb.co/cZAcza/IMG_20170712_165304.jpg
> https://preview.ibb.co/enhwsv/IMG_20170712_165227.jpg
> https://preview.ibb.co/c7Ky5F/IMG_20170712_163548.jpg
> https://preview.ibb.co/n6Fcza/IMG_20170712_172242.jpg
> It also kind of smells like a new car. This is my first purse, I've only ever bought her wallets


I see nothing to indicate that it isn't authentic. I'd say it's exactly what it's supposed to be!


----------



## Spoorthy

Please help me and let me know if this is authentic ? It's my first time here . Thanks in advance


----------



## Jane.marie06

Swanky said:


> Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
> Thanks!
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*


----------



## Jane.marie06

pleasw help me authenticate this kate spade crossbody bag

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Spoorthy said:


> Please help me and let me know if this is authentic ? It's my first time here . Thanks in advance



It is authentic!


----------



## Spoorthy




----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Jane.marie06 said:


> View attachment 3763927
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pleasw help me authenticate this kate spade crossbody bag
> 
> show a pic of the whole bag??
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*


----------



## Spoorthy

Please I need to know if this is authentic


----------



## Spoorthy

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It is authentic!


Thanks a lot !!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Spoorthy said:


> Please I need to know if this is authentic



I just answered that!


----------



## Jane.marie06

please authenticate this kate spade crossbody bag

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*[/QUOTE]


Jane.marie06 said:


> View attachment 3763927
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pleasw help me authenticate this kate spade crossbody bag
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*





Swanky said:


> Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
> Thanks!
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*


----------



## Jane.marie06

Is this authentic?


----------



## tearose

Hi! Please help me verify whether if this Cobble Hill Small Kurtis is authentic or not. 











This is my first time purchasing something from Kate Spade. 
I was indifferent towards the brand before until recently when I got a hands on experience on the same bag that my cousin has that was sadly discontinued. I've gotten particularly fond of this style of bag so I had to resort to the second hand market to alleviate my baglust.


----------



## Nikki62

Hi,

Please can somebody authenticate (or not!) this bag I have just purchased as "Genuine" from a Private seller. It feels really light and to me smells very strongly of plastic although the label on the back of the tag inside says Made in Vietnam and 100% Cow leather!  It is the Loden Newbury Lane. I had a Mini Romy before and this just not the same quality! Thank you.


----------



## Nikki62

Some more, Thank You


----------



## AmBam1323

Can anyone authentic this purse? It feels like really good quality. Also can you tell me what is the name of the bag and the collection it is from? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Nikki62

Nikki62 said:


> Some more, Thank You


Hi, Just wondered if there was anyone that can help me with this please? Thank you


----------



## BeccaBethHarlow

Can anyone help me authenticate this Small Hayden I got from eBay? I have an authentic Small Hayden directly from KS in "Crisp Linen" I can compare it to (see next post). The only differences I can find are the color is different (is this perhaps the "Clocktower" color?), the "real" Hayden is ever so slightly taller, and the "real" Hayden has stitches on the sides. They feel identical to me and all the hardware looks the same. The stitching on the eBay bag also looks pristine (I even counted the stitches down the handles, etc....). Any help would be immensely appreciated. I got the bag for a good price so I am of course skeptical . The tags on the inside are also identical with RN0102760. Thanks!






View attachment 376









	

		
			
		

		
	
 9967[/ATTACH]


----------



## BeccaBethHarlow

More pictures and comparison...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

AmBam1323 said:


> Can anyone authentic this purse? It feels like really good quality. Also can you tell me what is the name of the bag and the collection it is from? Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769082
> View attachment 3769085
> View attachment 3769086
> View attachment 3769087
> View attachment 3769088
> View attachment 3769089
> View attachment 3769090
> View attachment 3769092
> View attachment 3769093
> View attachment 3769094




Complete and total counterfeit. If you decide to sell it or donate it, you have to remove the fake label first. I really hope you can get your money back!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

BeccaBethHarlow said:


> More pictures and comparison...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769980
> View attachment 3769981
> View attachment 3769982
> View attachment 3769983



Both bags are authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Nikki62 said:


> Some more, Thank You



Authentic!


----------



## AmBam1323

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Complete and total counterfeit. If you decide to sell it or donate it, you have to remove the fake label first. I really hope you can get your money back!!


How can you tell? From everything I have looked up it seems like it is from between 1996 to 2001.


----------



## BeccaBethHarlow

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Both bags are authentic.



Thanks so much for the quick response.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

AmBam1323 said:


> How can you tell? From everything I have looked up it seems like it is from between 1996 to 2001.


ks never made a bag with pin-up girls or anything like this on it. The fake stones, the blank interior label... neither used by ks at all. The label is wonky-- the font AND the stitching... they're both just bad. 
Look at the comparison of your
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 label to a real ks label.


----------



## Nikki62

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!


Thank you very much


----------



## peachbee

Can anyone help me to know if this Kate Spade laptop bag is truly authentic? The seller posted a photo of the tag but I can't find seem to find anything about it. Help is very much appreciated!!


----------



## canadadry

Can someone please authenticate this bag? I can take more photos if necessary. Thank you!


----------



## morganie

hi all, could i get some help in authenticating this bag from reebonz.
link: https://www.reebonz.com/my/kate-spade/bags/cameron-street-mini-candace-bag-1553403


thank you!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

peachbee said:


> Can anyone help me to know if this Kate Spade laptop bag is truly authentic? The seller posted a photo of the tag but I can't find seem to find anything about it. Help is very much appreciated!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3772785
> View attachment 3772786
> View attachment 3772787
> View attachment 3772788
> View attachment 3772789


authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Hmmm... not sure about this. TOO many people are saying products on Reebonz are counterfeit. 




morganie said:


> hi all, could i get some help in authenticating this bag from reebonz.
> link: https://www.reebonz.com/my/kate-spade/bags/cameron-street-mini-candace-bag-1553403
> 
> 
> thank you!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

canadadry said:


> Can someone please authenticate this bag? I can take more photos if necessary. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3773190
> View attachment 3773191
> View attachment 3773192
> View attachment 3773193
> View attachment 3773196



Authentic!


----------



## tearose

tearose said:


> Hi! Please help me verify whether if this Cobble Hill Small Kurtis is authentic or not.
> 
> View attachment 3767048
> View attachment 3767037
> View attachment 3767039
> View attachment 3767041
> View attachment 3767042
> View attachment 3767044
> View attachment 3767046
> View attachment 3767047



bump


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

tearose said:


> bump



Authentic.... I thought I already answered that!


----------



## canadadry

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!



thank you so much for the quick reply!


----------



## kiyakaboom

_Hi there_

Can you please authenticate the following?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/292189089224
Kate Spade New York Black 100% Leather ID Mini Bifold Wallet    
Seller information
goodwill_industries_of_san_franci...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

kiyakaboom said:


> _Hi there_
> 
> Can you please authenticate the following?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/292189089224
> Kate Spade New York Black 100% Leather ID Mini Bifold Wallet
> Seller information
> goodwill_industries_of_san_franci...


Authentic.


----------



## Spoorthy

Hi ! Is this authentic ? Thank u all so much ☺️


----------



## Spoorthy

Hi ! Can someone please respond and authenticate the pics I posted ? Thank u all so much . It's my first time buying a Kate spade ♠️.this one looks authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Authentic


Spoorthy said:


> Hi ! Is this authentic ? Thank u all so much ☺️


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Hi there. Please remember that the authenticators on here are not paid for their service, and do this just out of the kindness of their hearts...  and most (including me) have jobs. We may not be able to get to your post in an hour. 



Spoorthy said:


> Hi ! Can someone please respond and authenticate the pics I posted ? Thank u all so much . It's my first time buying a Kate spade ♠️.this one looks authentic.


----------



## Spoorthy

I am sorry . I just got carried away in my excitement of buying a Kate spade purse . I appreciate everything you all do . Honestly .


----------



## beachfront35

I just bought this at a thrift store-is it authentic ? Thanks in advance


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

beachfront35 said:


> I just bought this at a thrift store-is it authentic ? Thanks in advance



Authentic!


----------



## beachfront35

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!


YAY-thank you so much


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

beachfront35 said:


> YAY-thank you so much


you're welcome! Good find!!!!!


----------



## SheIsLegend

Hi, can you authenticate this please??


----------



## Glidelle

Hi, I was wondering if you could double check whether or not these Kate Spade bags are authentic?

#1
Here is the Link
Seller: everkims on ebay
Bag: Kate Spade Cedar Street Maise
Color: "Mahogany"

#2
Here is the Link
Seller: lovegreatdeal on ebay
Bag: Kate Spade Cedar Street Maise
Color: "Pink Bonnet"


----------



## casarantkd

I am wondering if anyone knows if this is real?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Looks fine to me!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

casarantkd said:


> I am wondering if anyone knows if this is real?
> 
> View attachment 3786685
> 
> View attachment 3786686
> 
> View attachment 3786687
> 
> View attachment 3786688



It's real.... and it's authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Glidelle said:


> Hi, I was wondering if you could double check whether or not these Kate Spade bags are authentic?
> 
> #1
> Here is the Link
> Seller: everkims on ebay
> Bag: Kate Spade Cedar Street Maise
> Color: "Mahogany"
> 
> #2
> Here is the Link
> Seller: lovegreatdeal on ebay
> Bag: Kate Spade Cedar Street Maise
> Color: "Pink Bonnet"


I'd say they're both authentic.


----------



## Glidelle

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I'd say they're both authentic.



Thank you 

I'm really a skeptical buyer in all honesty, you can have authentic pictures in the item post but perhaps maybe—is there a way to figure out if the item you're receiving is really the item in the pictures? I guess it seems you'll never really know until you receive it in your hands.


----------



## fana1511

Hi!
Can anyone help me authenticate this kate spade? Thanks love!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

fana1511 said:


> View attachment 3788366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!
> Can anyone help me authenticate this kate spade? Thanks love!
> 
> View attachment 3788365
> View attachment 3788366
> View attachment 3788367
> View attachment 3788368


Looks fine to me!


----------



## kathyceeiscool

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-K...324960?hash=item1a3110a860:g:VaUAAOSw5cNYeqZK

interested in purchasing this to celebrate my new job, can anyone please help me authenticate this ?


----------



## lovingrealbags

Hi can you please help me authenticate my Kate Spade bag? thank you so much! I'm afraid my husband bought me from an outlet store. Is that considered fake? what is the difference between an outlet store and a boutique? it's a small dally laurel way black bag. Thanks!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Looks fine to me... but the seller does have one feedback where the buyer of a kate spade doubts the authenticity. Be careful.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

lovingrealbags said:


> Hi can you please help me authenticate my Kate Spade bag? thank you so much! I'm afraid my husband bought me from an outlet store. Is that considered fake? what is the difference between an outlet store and a boutique? it's a small dally laurel way black bag. Thanks!
> View attachment 3789361
> View attachment 3789362
> View attachment 3789364
> View attachment 3789365




If he purchased it at a kate spade outlet store, it is totally authentic. 
Most designers have a line of bags that are "made for outlet." Still a totally nice, authentic bag, but may be made with less expensive materials. I buy almost all my brand new kates at an outlet. Never been disappointed. Sometimes outlets have some of the boutique bags (maybe from the prior year or season) in the back on sale. I bought a brand, new leather ks Murray Street Shoshanna tote... Retailed for almost $400. I got it for $60. It was on sale, and had one small dark spot on it. I was thrilled!!!


----------



## kathyceeiscool

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Looks fine to me... but the seller does have one feedback where the buyer of a kate spade doubts the authenticity. Be careful.


Thank you very much 
I'll buy it using PayPal so I'll have extra protection while I see if I can do more research.
It should be easier if I have the actual wallet to feel and see the tags.


----------



## SaltwaterSC

Not sure if I'm posting correctly . . .   I found a purse at a consignment store and really liked the style.  I don't know anything about bags except that I need a nicer one for work and have noticed Kate Spade is carried by many other women in my field at my level. Question is about the label. This one has a gold stamped label on black leather and the spade (the emblem, not the word) is outlined, instead of solid. Anyone know if this means anything?  I don't see this label on the current products on the site but not sure if this is an older model and labels change? It seemed like good quality bag when handling it in the store. I'd get it as I really liked the style but don't want other women thinking I'm a moron for carrying an obvious fake :/   thanks!!


----------



## deliciouslyyou

Can someone please authenticate this?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...923970&hash=item2cc3c89737:g:9-MAAOSwoydWmrHI

Item: Kate Spade NY Caution To The Wind Polar Bear On Ice Clutch.

Seller ID: chicandfabshop

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rosesandteacups

Hello! Can anyone authenticate my KS Cameron Street Byrdie please? Bought it at a local web store http://banananina.co.id which is reputable here for selling authentic bags but I'm just making sure. It came with a store and Kate Spade dust bags along with original tag and care card (but it's folded at the front).


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

SaltwaterSC said:


> Not sure if I'm posting correctly . . .   I found a purse at a consignment store and really liked the style.  I don't know anything about bags except that I need a nicer one for work and have noticed Kate Spade is carried by many other women in my field at my level. Question is about the label. This one has a gold stamped label on black leather and the spade (the emblem, not the word) is outlined, instead of solid. Anyone know if this means anything?  I don't see this label on the current products on the site but not sure if this is an older model and labels change? It seemed like good quality bag when handling it in the store. I'd get it as I really liked the style but don't want other women thinking I'm a moron for carrying an obvious fake :/   thanks!!



pictures???


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

deliciouslyyou said:


> Can someone please authenticate this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...923970&hash=item2cc3c89737:g:9-MAAOSwoydWmrHI
> 
> Item: Kate Spade NY Caution To The Wind Polar Bear On Ice Clutch.
> 
> Seller ID: chicandfabshop
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I've never seen this before, but no reason to doubt its authenticity...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

rosesandteacups said:


> Hello! Can anyone authenticate my KS Cameron Street Byrdie please? Bought it at a local web store http://banananina.co.id which is reputable here for selling authentic bags but I'm just making sure. It came with a store and Kate Spade dust bags along with original tag and care card (but it's folded at the front).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796737
> View attachment 3796738
> View attachment 3796740
> View attachment 3796741
> View attachment 3796742


looks authentic to me.


----------



## rosesandteacups

dawnsfinallywed said:


> looks authentic to me.


Thank you! xxx


----------



## JackandDiane

Swanky said:


> Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
> Thanks!
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*





Swanky said:


> Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
> Thanks!
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*


----------



## JackandDiane

New member- still trying to figure this out a little, so sorry if I've messed up. I'm hoping for help in authenticating this Kate Spade purse. It's a grey color- nothing special on the inside, except if the zipper means anything, sort of feels like a rainproof material. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

JackandDiane said:


> New member- still trying to figure this out a little, so sorry if I've messed up. I'm hoping for help in authenticating this Kate Spade purse. It's a grey color- nothing special on the inside, except if the zipper means anything, sort of feels like a rainproof material. Thanks in advance for any help!


Pictures are needed to authenticate.


----------



## Sakuranobaka

Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? And if it is authentic, does anybody know the name of it?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Sakuranobaka said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? And if it is authentic, does anybody know the name of it?
> 
> View attachment 3819108
> View attachment 3819109
> View attachment 3819110
> View attachment 3819111
> View attachment 3819112
> View attachment 3819113
> View attachment 3819114
> View attachment 3819115


Authentic. Pretty sure it's from the Park Avenue Collection... but not sure of style name.


----------



## amberwheeler32

Can someone help me authenticate these two bags? Thanks!


----------



## Ramd

can you please authenticate this kate spade bag. Thank you.


----------



## mef

Hi everyone, I'm new here but have read through some of the threads in the past.  I just picked up this Kate Spade bag second hand and am second guessing if it's authentic.  It looks good to me from what I can tell, but I'm unsure of the metal feet on the bottom.  Would appreciate your expert eyes!


----------



## mef

It does have a YKK zipper, and a spade on the zipper pull. I will gladly add more photos if necessary. It's not in great condition, but I honestly only paid less than $4 for it at Goodwill. So, either I got a great deal on an authentic KS or I'm only out a few bucks. Thanks again in advance!


----------



## ririn

Hi all. New member here. 

Ive been wanting to get a KS bag and found a preloved Varick Street Abbie on Instagram. A blog says a leather bag will never have a fabric label on them. But I also found a pic of the same bag style that comes with fabric label (embossed) inside so now I'm confused. Mine only has gold spade stud without the label. Also available inside of the bag are a made in china label, a small black and white label with  serial number printed on it. Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? Pictures below. Thanks a lot!


----------



## beachfront35

Wondering if this purse is authentic ? Thanks in advance


----------



## Vmg

I was looking into buying this purse but I'm not sure if it's authentic or not, these are the only pictures the seller has up & was wondering if you could help me out


----------



## T91

Hello I was wondering if you can help authenticate this bag?? I've posted it up on eBay and purchased from the Kate Spade store in Vegas. But the buyer is saying that is a fake and I don't want to pass on a fake if it is one! I wanted to double check and I'm hoping as the experts you can help! They've already taken possession of it so I don't have any more pictures...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

mef said:


> It does have a YKK zipper, and a spade on the zipper pull. I will gladly add more photos if necessary. It's not in great condition, but I honestly only paid less than $4 for it at Goodwill. So, either I got a great deal on an authentic KS or I'm only out a few bucks. Thanks again in advance!



The "YKK" zipper thing is a myth... but this purse is authentic!!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

ririn said:


> Hi all. New member here.
> 
> Ive been wanting to get a KS bag and found a preloved Varick Street Abbie on Instagram. A blog says a leather bag will never have a fabric label on them. But I also found a pic of the same bag style that comes with fabric label (embossed) inside so now I'm confused. Mine only has gold spade stud without the label. Also available inside of the bag are a made in china label, a small black and white label with  serial number printed on it. Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? Pictures below. Thanks a lot!


Please don't pay attention to blogs and web sites. Your bag is authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

beachfront35 said:


> Wondering if this purse is authentic ? Thanks in advance



Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

T91 said:


> Hello I was wondering if you can help authenticate this bag?? I've posted it up on eBay and purchased from the Kate Spade store in Vegas. But the buyer is saying that is a fake and I don't want to pass on a fake if it is one! I wanted to double check and I'm hoping as the experts you can help! They've already taken possession of it so I don't have any more pictures...


Absolutely authentic!!! I have a bag from this same collection... it's fine!!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Vmg said:


> I was looking into buying this purse but I'm not sure if it's authentic or not, these are the only pictures the seller has up & was wondering if you could help me out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3829993
> View attachment 3829994
> View attachment 3829995


Authentic!


----------



## jennerhardt81

Please help me figure out if this is authentic! I was told it was. Its supposed to be a rare Kate spade. A kate spade sparkle Quinn. Do all Kate spade bags have the large Kate spade tag on the inside...the one that says what its made of..? That is the only thing that makes me believe its a fake. Everything else seems to match up. Please help!!


----------



## jennerhardt81

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Absolutely authentic!!! I have a bag from this same collection... it's fine!!![/QQUOTE]


----------



## jennerhardt81

Was that directed at me Dawn...? New here...not sure how this works exactly. Lol. Real you think?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

jennerhardt81 said:


> Please help me figure out if this is authentic! I was told it was. Its supposed to be a rare Kate spade. A kate spade sparkle Quinn. Do all Kate spade bags have the large Kate spade tag on the inside...the one that says what its made of..? That is the only thing that makes me believe its a fake. Everything else seems to match up. Please help!!


Yours is authentic!!!


----------



## StiffNUTTZ

Bought these earlier in the year brand new from different sellers on eBay. My girlfriend just got back from a Kate spade store in Chicago and an employee told her the purse was fake. I will need a few confirmations of these items authenticity please. Thank you all!

Kate spade cedar street maise satchel

Kate spade cedar street Lacey wallet


----------



## Ren2213

Swanky said:


> Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
> Thanks!
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*


Ho


----------



## Ren2213

Ren2213 said:


> Ho


Please help me authenticate this bag! Thanks!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

StiffNUTTZ said:


> Bought these earlier in the year brand new from different sellers on eBay. My girlfriend just got back from a Kate spade store in Chicago and an employee told her the purse was fake. I will need a few confirmations of these items authenticity please. Thank you all!
> 
> Kate spade cedar street maise satchel
> 
> Kate spade cedar street Lacey wallet
> View attachment 3832868
> View attachment 3832869
> View attachment 3832870
> View attachment 3832871
> View attachment 3832872
> View attachment 3832873
> View attachment 3832874
> View attachment 3832875
> View attachment 3832876


What reasons did she give for them to be fake??? ks employees are not authenticators and are not supposed to be authenticating bags brought into their stores... totally against company policy!  I'm interested in hearing what she had to say!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ren2213 said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag! Thanks!


It's authentic.


----------



## katev

Item: Gold Glitter Phone Wallet/Wristlet
Tag inside: BARU 1100 S363 0715
Seller: Goodwill $4.99
Dimensions: 6" width, 4" height, 1.25" depth

Comments: I could not get a pic of the small tag inside but I am pretty confident that I copied the info off it correctly. Please share your opinion about authenticity, thank you!

And - assuming that it is authentic - if you have any details about the item (like name, color, style number, retail cost, etc.) I'd really appreciate the information, TIA!


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> Item: Gold Glitter Phone Wallet/Wristlet
> Tag inside: BARU 1100 S363 0715
> Seller: Goodwill $4.99
> Dimensions: 6" width, 4" height, 1.25" depth
> 
> Comments: I could not get a pic of the small tag inside but I am pretty confident that I copied the info off it correctly. Please share your opinion about authenticity, thank you!
> 
> And - assuming that it is authentic - if you have any details about the item (like name, color, style number, retail cost, etc.) I'd really appreciate the information, TIA!
> 
> View attachment 3834004
> 
> 
> View attachment 3834005
> 
> 
> View attachment 3834006
> 
> 
> View attachment 3834007
> 
> 
> View attachment 3834008
> 
> 
> View attachment 3834009
> 
> 
> View attachment 3834010


I don't see any problems with it. I'd love for @dawnsfinallywed  to chime in for a second opinion.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

BeenBurned said:


> I don't see any problems with it. I'd love for @dawnsfinallywed  to chime in for a second opinion.



Authentic!!!!   good find!!


----------



## katev

BeenBurned said:


> I don't see any problems with it. I'd love for @dawnsfinallywed  to chime in for a second opinion.





dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!!!!   good find!!



Thank you both! Do you happen to know anything about it? The name or approximate age? I've just been calling it "glitter wallet!"

Thanks again!


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> Thank you both! Do you happen to know anything about it? The name or approximate age? I've just been calling it "glitter wallet!"
> 
> Thanks again!


I did a bit of searching and it looks like it's called a Glitter bug phone case:  
*NEW KATE SPADE GLITTER BUG IPHONE 5 6 7 WRISTLET PHONE CASE HOT PINK RED*
*NEW KATE SPADE NEW YORK GLITTER BUG IPHONE 6 7 WRISTLET PHONE CASE HOT PINK*


----------



## katev

BeenBurned said:


> I did a bit of searching and it looks like it's called a Glitter bug phone case:
> *NEW KATE SPADE GLITTER BUG IPHONE 5 6 7 WRISTLET PHONE CASE HOT PINK RED*
> *NEW KATE SPADE NEW YORK GLITTER BUG IPHONE 6 7 WRISTLET PHONE CASE HOT PINK*


Thank you! I tried searching but I come up with products with a different shape, I think I was searching under wallet not wristlet.

Wow! I know that mine is used and the items you found are pink and NWT, but based on the prices listed - I did pretty good for $5 bucks!


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> Thank you! I tried searching but I come up with products with a different shape, I think I was searching under wallet not wristlet.
> 
> Wow! I know that mine is used and the items you found are pink and NWT, but based on the prices listed - I did pretty good for $5 bucks!


My google search was "kate spade glitter phone wristlet"


----------



## T91

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Absolutely authentic!!! I have a bag from this same collection... it's fine!!!


Thank you!! Really appreciate it


----------



## DaniTG

Hi! Please help me authenticate this Kate Spade bag. It's from an online seller who says it is guaranteed real. But I'm kind of doubtful and wanted to make sure it's the real thing. Thank you!


----------



## ririn

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Please don't pay attention to blogs and web sites. Your bag is authentic.


Thank you


----------



## ChristieD

I hope I'm posting in the right place, but I would love for someone to help me authenticate this purse. I've been online way too long trying to find out and I need to move on to other things...haha! Photos attached.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

authentic!!
QUOTE="ChristieD, post: 31719557, member: 625249"]I hope I'm posting in the right place, but I would love for someone to help me authenticate this purse. I've been online way too long trying to find out and I need to move on to other things...haha! Photos attached.[/QUOTE]


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

looks authentic to me!!

QUOTE="DaniTG, post: 31711563, member: 625068"]Hi! Please help me authenticate this Kate Spade bag. It's from an online seller who says it is guaranteed real. But I'm kind of doubtful and wanted to make sure it's the real thing. Thank you!

[/QUOTE]


----------



## ChristieD

dawnsfinallywed said:


> authentic!!
> QUOTE="ChristieD, post: 31719557, member: 625249"]I hope I'm posting in the right place, but I would love for someone to help me authenticate this purse. I've been online way too long trying to find out and I need to move on to other things...haha! Photos attached.


[/QUOTE]
Thank you for your help!!


----------



## claren

Hi,
I need help, please authenticate this kate spade bag and wristlet i want to buy from a friend.
thank you very much in advance


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

claren said:


> Hi,
> I need help, please authenticate this kate spade bag and wristlet i want to buy from a friend.
> thank you very much in advance



Authentic!


----------



## claren

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!


Thank you very much.


----------



## MCameron

Bought this tote second hand, I can't seem to find much information on this particular purse on the Kate Spade site!


----------



## MCameron

Was hoping someone could let me know if it's authentic or not? I can post more photos if needed. Thanks in advance


----------



## jreed61612

Looking to authenticate this bag. My research says it’s a Mulberry Street Leighann but I do not find it on the Kate Spade website. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ashiv12121

Swanky said:


> Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
> Thanks!
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*


----------



## ashiv12121

Hi!  I would like to know if the bag I would love to buy is an authentic kate spade.  I don't know anything about the supposed features.  Please help.  Thank you.


----------



## Cathy947530

ashiv12121 said:


> Hi!  I would like to know if the bag I would love to buy is an authentic kate spade.  I don't know anything about the supposed features.  Please help.  Thank you.


----------



## Cathy947530

Hi! I have searched the internet trying to figure out if this bag is authentic and am having no luck. It's real leather but I don't see a small black tag with the holographic lines. I appreciate any help you can give.


----------



## Cathy947530

I would appreciate any help authenticating this bag I picked up at a sale. It's real cowhide leather and looks good but I'm not sure.


----------



## Luxnlattes

Hi I was wondering if anyone could help authenticate this kate spade I came across at goodwill: 
It feels authentic but there's no label inside. It is made out of what feels like canvas and leather material


----------



## 6740booth

Hi, please authenticate.  I know this box type is the most faked, but the name on the snap and style number on the inner pocket made me pause.  There is also a made in China tag, but I read that some of her bags are made there.  Thank you!


----------



## Luxnlattes

6740booth said:


> Hi, please authenticate.  I know this box type is the most faked, but the name on the snap and style number on the inner pocket made me pause.  There is also a made in China tag, but I read that some of her bags are made there.  Thank you!


i
Yes! Thank you so much! Mine has none of the above sighhhh


----------



## 6740booth

Luxnlattes said:


> i
> Yes! Thank you so much! Mine has none of the above sighhhh


Sorry? Was this meant for me?


----------



## BeenBurned

6740booth said:


> Hi, please authenticate.  I know this box type is the most faked, but the name on the snap and style number on the inner pocket made me pause.  There is also a made in China tag, but I read that some of her bags are made there.  Thank you!


It's authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

MCameron said:


> Was hoping someone could let me know if it's authentic or not? I can post more photos if needed. Thanks in advance


It's authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

ashiv12121 said:


> Hi!  I would like to know if the bag I would love to buy is an authentic kate spade.  I don't know anything about the supposed features.  Please help.  Thank you.



Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Cathy947530 said:


> View attachment 3849170
> View attachment 3849171
> View attachment 3849172
> View attachment 3849173
> View attachment 3849175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would appreciate any help authenticating this bag I picked up at a sale. It's real cowhide leather and looks good but I'm not sure.



Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

jreed61612 said:


> Looking to authenticate this bag. My research says it’s a Mulberry Street Leighann but I do not find it on the Kate Spade website. Any help would be appreciated.


Authentic!


----------



## 6740booth

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## Luxnlattes

Luxnlattes said:


> Hi I was wondering if anyone could help authenticate this kate spade I came across at goodwill:
> It feels authentic but there's no label inside. It is made out of what feels like canvas and leather material


Could someone help authenticate this purse? Thanks so much


----------



## jreed61612

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!


Awesome!! I actually won this purse in a drawing and was hoping it was real!!


----------



## Cathy947530

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!


Really? Thanks!


----------



## Cathy947530

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!


Do you happen to know what the name or collection it's from? I can't find anything about it online.


----------



## Chelsabelle

Could anyone help me authenticate this purse, and also indicate what style it is? Thank you!


----------



## Tosa22

Hi! Could someone authenticate this for me and let me know if authentic what style it is?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## kathrynsview

Authenticate this kate spade please
Also the confirm name of the bag kate spade new york leroy street lindsay bag
thank you


----------



## brendab2017

Hi, I just bought a Kate Spade purse at a Goodwill and am trying to make sure I did not get a fake one.  If anyone can help it would be awesome.   Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Chelsabelle said:


> Could anyone help me authenticate this purse, and also indicate what style it is? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854271
> View attachment 3854273
> 
> View attachment 3854272


Authentic. Not sure the style or collection.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

kathrynsview said:


> Authenticate this kate spade please
> Also the confirm name of the bag kate spade new york leroy street lindsay bag
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3855937
> View attachment 3855931
> View attachment 3855932
> View attachment 3855934
> View attachment 3855929
> View attachment 3855930
> View attachment 3855936
> View attachment 3855935
> View attachment 3855926


Authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

brendab2017 said:


> Hi, I just bought a Kate Spade purse at a Goodwill and am trying to make sure I did not get a fake one.  If anyone can help it would be awesome.   Thanks so much in advance.


Nice find! Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Luxnlattes said:


> Hi I was wondering if anyone could help authenticate this kate spade I came across at goodwill:
> It feels authentic but there's no label inside. It is made out of what feels like canvas and leather material


Counterfeit.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

6740booth said:


> Hi, please authenticate.  I know this box type is the most faked, but the name on the snap and style number on the inner pocket made me pause.  There is also a made in China tag, but I read that some of her bags are made there.  Thank you!


Authentic Sam


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

ashiv12121 said:


> Hi!  I would like to know if the bag I would love to buy is an authentic kate spade.  I don't know anything about the supposed features.  Please help.  Thank you.


Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Cathy947530 said:


> View attachment 3849170
> View attachment 3849171
> View attachment 3849172
> View attachment 3849173
> View attachment 3849175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would appreciate any help authenticating this bag I picked up at a sale. It's real cowhide leather and looks good but I'm not sure.


It's called the Hampton Road Janie. Retailed for almost $400.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Tosa22 said:


> Hi! Could someone authenticate this for me and let me know if authentic what style it is?
> Thanks in advance!


Authentic. Pretty sure it's a nylon Claire.


----------



## brendab2017

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Nice find! Authentic!


Thank you a ton for the help.


----------



## kathrynsview

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic


Thank you very much, made my day!


----------



## Tosa22

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic. Pretty sure it's a nylon Claire.


Thank you @dawnsfinallywed!


----------



## cherylksj

Hi, need help to see if this new KS bag I bought is authentic? Just got it two days ago and it's supposedly pre-loved. 
I've checked a few times, not sure if i'm overthinking but what threw me off is the stitching on some parts as shown is a little bit off. Thanks in adv


----------



## eunique

Need help in authenticating this Kate Spade Millie from usmfashion.com please. I also got a Gift Receipt from the seller but I don’t know if it guarantees authenticity. For all I know the receipt itself could be fake.


----------



## pookiepie1307

Real or fake?  You guys rock.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

cherylksj said:


> Hi, need help to see if this new KS bag I bought is authentic? Just got it two days ago and it's supposedly pre-loved.
> I've checked a few times, not sure if i'm overthinking but what threw me off is the stitching on some parts as shown is a little bit off. Thanks in adv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3860674
> 
> 
> View attachment 3860668
> View attachment 3860669
> View attachment 3860670
> View attachment 3860671
> View attachment 3860672


Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

eunique said:


> Need help in authenticating this Kate Spade Millie from usmfashion.com please. I also got a Gift Receipt from the seller but I don’t know if it guarantees authenticity. For all I know the receipt itself could be fake.
> 
> View attachment 3861389
> 
> 
> View attachment 3861391
> 
> 
> View attachment 3861392
> 
> 
> View attachment 3861393
> 
> 
> View attachment 3861394
> 
> 
> View attachment 3860912




Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

pookiepie1307 said:


> Real or fake?  You guys rock.


SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO fake! Total and complete counterfeit!!!


----------



## pookiepie1307

dawnsfinallywed said:


> SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO fake! Total and complete counterfeit!!!


Thank you. His snotty remark was for me to do more research after I told him this print is always fake. So I came here to confirm yet again this print is fake fake fake  Poshmark needs to do something about these fakes.


----------



## eunique

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic.


Thank you so much for your help. now I will be able to wear it.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

send the url address of the listing to janet@poshmark.com and alexis@postmark.com. 





pookiepie1307 said:


> Thank you. His snotty remark was for me to do more research after I told him this print is always fake. So I came here to confirm yet again this print is fake fake fake  Poshmark needs to do something about these fakes.


----------



## FaithinU

Swanky said:


> Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
> Thanks!
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*



Please help me if this is Authentic from Vietnam. I'm newbie here so I don't know what to do  Thanks in advance


----------



## FaithinU

Is this Aunthentic?


----------



## cherylksj

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## Beachy11

Can’t tell if this is real, help


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

counterfeit


QUOTE="Beachy11, post: 31790690, member: 627248"]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3866625
View attachment 3866626
View attachment 3866623
View attachment 3866623

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Can’t tell if this is real, help[/QUOTE]


FaithinU said:


> Please help me if this is Authentic from Vietnam. I'm newbie here so I don't know what to do  Thanks in advance


looks authentic to me


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Beachy11... yours is counterfeit. 

FaithU... yours is real.


----------



## ZaydenHappyEveryday

Hi please help me verify if authentic, seller on carousell tells me she bought it online but theres no price tagging as she bought it off another person and not directly from kate spade.
















Let me know what you think! Thank you for your time !


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

ZaydenHappyEveryday said:


> Hi please help me verify if authentic, seller on carousell tells me she bought it online but theres no price tagging as she bought it off another person and not directly from kate spade.
> 
> View attachment 3870474
> 
> View attachment 3870475
> 
> View attachment 3870476
> 
> View attachment 3870477
> 
> View attachment 3870478
> 
> View attachment 3870479
> 
> View attachment 3870480
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think! Thank you for your time !


It is authentic!


----------



## ZaydenHappyEveryday

Thank you very much!!


----------



## LuvDesignerBags

Is this bag authentic?


----------



## ODs Girl

london14 said:


> pls help with this, thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/KATE-SPADE-C...hash=item200304718310&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177



So sorry! I’m new here and am unsure how to start a new thread but I need help authenticating a KS purse please.

https://bnc.lt/focc/I9flZkDgTH


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

LuvDesignerBags said:


> Is this bag authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3873340
> View attachment 3873341
> View attachment 3873342
> View attachment 3873343


Yes, it is!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

ODs Girl said:


> So sorry! I’m new here and am unsure how to start a new thread but I need help authenticating a KS purse please.
> 
> https://bnc.lt/focc/I9flZkDgTH


I don't see anything wrong with this bag. Looks authentic to me.


----------



## Tiffanyyy

Hi! Would appreciate it if anyone can authenticate this Cedar Maise bag. Thanks in advance!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Tiffanyyy said:


> View attachment 3880043
> View attachment 3880044
> View attachment 3880038
> View attachment 3880045
> View attachment 3880038
> View attachment 3880039
> View attachment 3880040
> View attachment 3880041
> View attachment 3880042
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Would appreciate it if anyone can authenticate this Cedar Maise bag. Thanks in advance!


Looks authentic to me!


----------



## Kayekay

Hello! 

Help please, bought this crossbody from poshmark.  It looks authentic to me but I want to make sure before I accept the order.  

It has a care card inside, the tags says made in china.

Thanks!
Karen


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Authentic




Kayekay said:


> Hello!
> 
> Help please, bought this crossbody from poshmark.  It looks authentic to me but I want to make sure before I accept the order.
> 
> It has a care card inside, the tags says made in china.
> 
> Thanks!
> Karen


----------



## Kayekay

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## Tassiebeauty

uth
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
 hi figure this is probably a fake, but figure i would see what you say.
So authentic or fake


----------



## Hileyk

ballet_russe said:


> you're welcome.
> 
> BTW, the bag is from the "punch noel" collection.[/





ODs Girl said:


> So sorry! I’m new here and am unsure how to start a new thread but I need help authenticating a KS purse please.
> 
> https://bnc.lt/focc/I9flZkDgTH


i am new too.  How do I post pics of a purse in question?


----------



## Hileyk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It is authentic!


Can you tell me how to start a new post?


----------



## Hileyk

Kayekay said:


> Thank you so much!


Help I have some questions about some purses but can’t start a new post.  Could you help me?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Tassiebeauty said:


> uth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3883104
> View attachment 3883105
> View attachment 3883106
> View attachment 3883107
> View attachment 3883108
> View attachment 3883109
> View attachment 3883110
> View attachment 3883111
> View attachment 3883112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi figure this is probably a fake, but figure i would see what you say.
> So authentic or fake


What makes you think this is counterfeit??


----------



## Tassiebeauty

I only paid $10 for it..... 


dawnsfinallywed said:


> What makes you think this is counterfeit??


----------



## deeee

Hello! Can anyone authenticate this Kate Spade Whitaker Place Elena bag I found at Goodwill? Thank you in advance!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

deeee said:


> Hello! Can anyone authenticate this Kate Spade Whitaker Place Elena bag I found at Goodwill? Thank you in advance!
> View attachment 3887495
> 
> View attachment 3887496
> 
> 
> View attachment 3887498
> 
> View attachment 3887499
> 
> View attachment 3887500
> 
> View attachment 3887501




Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Tassiebeauty said:


> I only paid $10 for it.....




From where???


----------



## Tassiebeauty

dawnsfinallywed said:


> From where???


On a clearance table at a small little  shop in a beachside area in Victoria Australia.


----------



## deeee

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!


Awesome! Thank you so much!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Tassiebeauty said:


> On a clearance table at a small little  shop in a beachside area in Victoria Australia.


Your pictures are very small. I need to see larger close-up pics of the interior and exterior labels.


----------



## Tassiebeauty

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Your pictures are very small. I need to see larger close-up pics of the interior and exterior labels.


----------



## alexandria tale

Hi! Can you please authenticate the purse in my possession?

Name: kate spade striped canvas scout crossbody bag
Size: 26x19x8
Style code: PXRU2614

Is this bag authentic? Because it doesn't have "kate spade" label inside, just made in label and serial number. Here are the photos. Thank you very much!


----------



## alexandria tale

Oops! Here are the rest of the photos. Sorry it's a lot! Thanks for your help!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Tassiebeauty said:


> View attachment 3888613



I see no reason to think this isn't authentic!   What store did you buy it from?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

alexandria tale said:


> Oops! Here are the rest of the photos. Sorry it's a lot! Thanks for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890117
> View attachment 3890118
> View attachment 3890119
> View attachment 3890120
> View attachment 3890121


authentic!


----------



## alexandria tale

dawnsfinallywed said:


> authentic!


Thank you very much!


----------



## libishia

sara_g said:


> It looks pretty good so far, but a close up of the kate spade tag that's clearer would help.


Looks to me too...close up would be much better... Is there a number inside.


----------



## libishia

Pictures aren't clear enough 



LOREBUNDE said:


> Please authenticate this Kate Spade. Material feels like wool. Purchased this on ebay a while back and was told authentic.  I always thought authentic until I really looked at the bottom and one end seems to be a little "off" as far as the seam.  There are no tags inside that say "kate spade". Its pretty plain inside just with a black lining, one zippered compartment.  It also has that "fold" on top of the bag which snaps close. TIA


----------



## Tassiebeauty

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I see no reason to think this isn't authentic!   What store did you buy it from?


Omg i cant remember what store, was so tired and hot and realised i had only packed one handbag and an old backpack. 
I am heat intolerant so had been so vague. Im in shock. 
Thanks


----------



## beachfront35

Hi I bought this at a consignment store-is it real? Thanks in advance


----------



## kirbyj

sara_g said:


> It looks pretty good so far, but a close up of the kate spade tag that's clearer would help.


Seem like there are sooooo many K.Spade bargains these days......the brand is downgrading!


----------



## beachfront35

kirbyj said:


> Seem like there are sooooo many K.Spade bargains these days......the brand is downgrading!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

beachfront35 said:


> Hi I bought this at a consignment store-is it real? Thanks in advance


Authentic


----------



## pierogiforall

Tassiebeauty said:


> View attachment 3888613



This is definitely a fake. Sorry. The tag is all wrong, and anything with the color code 001 should be black. Furthermore, the logo is too deeply stamped into the leather. The letters should sit atop the material, not cause it to bow.


----------



## pierogiforall

Tiffanyyy said:


> View attachment 3880043
> View attachment 3880044
> View attachment 3880038
> View attachment 3880045
> View attachment 3880038
> View attachment 3880039
> View attachment 3880040
> View attachment 3880041
> View attachment 3880042
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Would appreciate it if anyone can authenticate this Cedar Maise bag. Thanks in advance!



Bad news is this is a fake. Good news is it's a VERY good one. The bag itself looks identical to an authentic. The only detail that gave it away was the style number. WLRU is the style number beginning for outlet wallets. This is specifically the style number for the Southport Avenue Stacy. The outside of the bag and the lining are 1:1 with the real though, so I'd still use it since nobody would know without intimate knowledge of the brand's coding system.


----------



## beachfront35

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## beachfront35

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Tassiebeauty said:


> I only paid $10 for it.....



Yes, I'm going to change my opinion and side with the new girl up there. I should have looked more closely at the tag. The Gold Coast Maryanne looks nothing like this! LOL! Also, it says it's pink. Good catch, pierogi....


----------



## Sad_Dad

Hi there! I just purchased this purse as a gift for my wife to go with her matching tote of the same design. Had to resort to eBay because apparently it isn’t available anywhere anymore. 
https://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Kate-Spa...allet-Clutch-/202022279731#vi__app-cvip-panel 
Long story short the seller made a comment in her message about how she has sold 3 of them at prices ranging from $115 to $149 or something. Anyway that made me a bit concerned, how could she have gotten 3 of the same purse so conveniently to sell... so I started to think maybe i just bought a fake! Can anyone identify anything alarming from the eBay listing? I suppose once it is delivered I can take more photos of the label etc. 
thanks in advance.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Sad_Dad said:


> Hi there! I just purchased this purse as a gift for my wife to go with her matching tote of the same design. Had to resort to eBay because apparently it isn’t available anywhere anymore.
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Kate-Spa...allet-Clutch-/202022279731#vi__app-cvip-panel
> Long story short the seller made a comment in her message about how she has sold 3 of them at prices ranging from $115 to $149 or something. Anyway that made me a bit concerned, how could she have gotten 3 of the same purse so conveniently to sell... so I started to think maybe i just bought a fake! Can anyone identify anything alarming from the eBay listing? I suppose once it is delivered I can take more photos of the label etc.
> thanks in advance.


Looks fine to me.


----------



## Evaugha

Was told this bag was possibly made it the 90s and others say it's fake. Which us it?


----------



## Evaugha

Evaugha said:


> Was told this bag was possibly made it the 90s and others say it's fake. Which us it?


Excuse the poor typing/misspells!


----------



## likesclmnte

Hi. I'm a newbie here but hopefully someone could help me to identify if this is authentic or not?


----------



## Canderpop

Hi ladies,
I really love this bag, could someone please give their thoughts on authenticity? The seller is top rated with all positive feedback and no one ever questioning authenticity
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade...lted-Turn-Lock-Closure-Handbag-/352111624066?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Evaugha said:


> Was told this bag was possibly made it the 90s and others say it's fake. Which us it?


Totally and completely counterfeit!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

likesclmnte said:


> Hi. I'm a newbie here but hopefully someone could help me to identify if this is authentic or not?
> 
> View attachment 3899878
> View attachment 3899879
> View attachment 3899880
> View attachment 3899881
> View attachment 3899882
> View attachment 3899883



Authentic, I'd say.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Canderpop said:


> Hi ladies,
> I really love this bag, could someone please give their thoughts on authenticity? The seller is top rated with all positive feedback and no one ever questioning authenticity
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade...lted-Turn-Lock-Closure-Handbag-/352111624066?



Looks authentic to me!


----------



## cjomay

Swanky said:


> Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
> Thanks!
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*


Can I request authentication of a Kate Spade laptop bag here?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

cjomay said:


> Can I request authentication of a Kate Spade laptop bag here?


yes, of course.


----------



## ConorRT

Hi there, 

Looking at getting the missus a new bag for Christmas. This seems too good to be true. 

Can you help please? 

https://en.shpock.com/i/Wg7befoElWFkQqj-/?lft

Thanks 
Conor


----------



## pianoepisodes

HI everyone! Could you please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you in advance!


----------



## pnw77lady

Hello!  I'm looking to get my first Kate Spade- my budget forces me to scour ebay and Poshmark, lol - so I'm very grateful for your help! I'm loving this style and the leather looks so soft, but in further searches I've seen several variations of this foldover. Is this particular one authentic?


----------



## CXC

Was super late to the game on the Kate Spade book clutches and my only option was eBay. Upon arrival I tried to compare this with photos on the web but there’s so many variations I’m not sure which photos are authentic. Further complicating matter is that from my research the book clutches also had variations series to series. Hoping someone here bought one direct from Kate Spade or authorized retailer that would be able to help authenticate this. Please let me know if more info or pictures are needed. Thanks, I really appreciate the help!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

ConorRT said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Looking at getting the missus a new bag for Christmas. This seems too good to be true.
> 
> Can you help please?
> 
> https://en.shpock.com/i/Wg7befoElWFkQqj-/?lft
> 
> Thanks
> Conor


Looks fine to me!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

pianoepisodes said:


> HI everyone! Could you please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you in advance!


Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

CXC said:


> Was super late to the game on the Kate Spade book clutches and my only option was eBay. Upon arrival I tried to compare this with photos on the web but there’s so many variations I’m not sure which photos are authentic. Further complicating matter is that from my research the book clutches also had variations series to series. Hoping someone here bought one direct from Kate Spade or authorized retailer that would be able to help authenticate this. Please let me know if more info or pictures are needed. Thanks, I really appreciate the help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3909975
> View attachment 3909977
> View attachment 3909978
> View attachment 3909981


Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

pnw77lady said:


> Hello!  I'm looking to get my first Kate Spade- my budget forces me to scour ebay and Poshmark, lol - so I'm very grateful for your help! I'm loving this style and the leather looks so soft, but in further searches I've seen several variations of this foldover. Is this particular one authentic?
> 
> Authentic!


----------



## Iammc

Hi. Im a newbie here. Bought two KS from a friend abroad. She said its authentic but I just want to seek second opinion. Could you please help me authenticate these two? TIA


----------



## Iammc

More pics...




Iammc said:


> Hi. Im a newbie here. Bought two KS from a friend abroad. She said its authentic but I just want to seek second opinion. Could you please help me authenticate these two? TIA[/QUOTE


----------



## Brandi Kohl

Hello there!  Could you please tell me if these are authentic?


----------



## laurie00

can you lovely ladies authenticate this.  A friend of mine wants me to sell it for her online but I'm not sure it is authentic.  She said it is a vintage Kate Spade but the lack of label on the inside, the zipper and the Made in China cloth tag make me suspicious.  Thank you.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Iammc said:


> More pics...



both of your kate spades are authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Brandi Kohl said:


> Hello there!  Could you please tell me if these are authentic?



Counterfeit!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

laurie00 said:


> can you lovely ladies authenticate this.  A friend of mine wants me to sell it for her online but I'm not sure it is authentic.  She said it is a vintage Kate Spade but the lack of label on the inside, the zipper and the Made in China cloth tag make me suspicious.  Thank you.



Counterfeit!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

pianoepisodes said:


> HI everyone! Could you please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you in advance!


Authentic!


----------



## laurie00

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Counterfeit!


Thank you so much.


----------



## JheiAntonio

Hi! Can someone please help me if this bag is Authentic or Not? Badly need help.. thank you


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

JheiAntonio said:


> Hi! Can someone please help me if this bag is Authentic or Not? Badly need help.. thank you
> View attachment 3928802
> View attachment 3928804
> View attachment 3928807
> View attachment 3928808
> View attachment 3928810
> View attachment 3928814
> View attachment 3928823
> View attachment 3928827
> View attachment 3928828
> View attachment 3928829


Authentic.


----------



## harleybaglover

dawnsfinallywed said:


> authentic!!!


Hi! Thank you for authenticating. Saw your reply just now.


----------



## Samanthabugs97

Can someone help me authenticate this bag I purchased at a thrift shop. Either way it doesn’t matter I only paid $3! I couldn’t find a photo online of a similar one so I’m thinking it might be a fake. Thanks!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Samanthabugs97 said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this bag I purchased at a thrift shop. Either way it doesn’t matter I only paid $3! I couldn’t find a photo online of a similar one so I’m thinking it might be a fake. Thanks!


Definitely counterfeit... and illegal to sell. They committed a crime selling this.


----------



## Leighla

I am interested in knowing if these two purses are authentic. Thank you for any help!


----------



## Kraftee

Kate Spade Diaper Bag. I thought I purchased a tote but after some research it looks like it may be a diaper bag. Can anyone authenticate and confirm that it is a diaper bag? Thanks!


----------



## rjc

Looking for any info on this suede and leather bag. Thanks.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

rjc said:


> View attachment 3936487
> View attachment 3936485
> View attachment 3936494
> View attachment 3936493
> View attachment 3936478
> View attachment 3936479
> View attachment 3936481
> View attachment 3936482
> View attachment 3936483
> View attachment 3936487
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for any info on this suede and leather bag. Thanks.


it is authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Kraftee said:


> Kate Spade Diaper Bag. I thought I purchased a tote but after some research it looks like it may be a diaper bag. Can anyone authenticate and confirm that it is a diaper bag? Thanks!



it is authentic...


----------



## rjc

dawnsfinallywed said:


> it is authentic!


Thank you! Any info on style name/year? I've had a difficult time finding anything.


----------



## Leighla

Leighla said:


> View attachment 3935637
> View attachment 3935638
> View attachment 3935639
> View attachment 3935640
> View attachment 3935641
> 
> I am interested in knowing if these two purses are authentic. Thank you for any help!


Hi, I think my post got missed. Thank you in advance!


----------



## lucydomo

Can anyone help me Authenticate this bag. The thing that has me questioning it is the (made in china tag inside) and inside a small pocket there is a small flat that (is sicky ) and a rusty stud. (View image).


----------



## Yzakhay17

Hi i bought this bag from a friend she told me that this is auth but i doubt it. Please help me to authenticate this bag. I appreciate your reply thankyou in advance


----------



## yee29

Hi, this is the 1st time i purchased Kate Spade bag. Would appreciate if anyone can authenticate it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ab1213

Hello all,

I was looking to purchase this tote on Amazon and after reading some reviews I was having a few doubts towards its authenticity. I have tried researching this bag, as well as the "Blake Avenue" line, and couldn't find anything promising in the results. I spoke with kate spade chat support and sent them the link to the listing asking whether they could say if it was authentic or not, and they told me because it is sold by a third party, I would have to refer to the seller for its authenticity. Even though it is sold *on* Amazon and fulfilled *by* Amazon, it is not sold by Amazon directly themselves. They told me they could only be certain it was authentic if it was sold AND fulfilled by Amazon, not just fulfilled. So I was just wondering if anyone could give some input as to whether this is a true kate spade bag or not! Please let me know what you all think! I really love this bag and I am somewhat picky, so any help would be greatly appreciated!!

The link to the bag on Amazon is below! Alternatively, you can just search "Kate Spade New York Blake Avenue Taden Nylon Tote" on Google and the listing should appear in the results. Thanks!!

Link to Amazon listing: https://www.amazon.com/Kate-Spade-New-York-Avenue/dp/B016BYJS06


----------



## miilia

Hi! Please help me authenticate this Kate Spade bag. I couldn’t find anything about this bag on the Internet. Thank you


----------



## izmoore812

Purchased this on Ebay NTW. This this authentic?


----------



## izmoore812

Kate Spade Rosewood Place Lise. Cannot find any info online...Is this Authentic? NTW on Ebay.


----------



## Goldenglow

I came across this listing
https://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/clo/6481549420.html
The listing and style matches Newburylane Loden. I asked the seller for more pictures, which I have attached. I realized something was off when I saw the tag in the first picture. It reads 'Leighann Laurel Way' and the bag doesn't match this style. I have asked for clarification and am waiting for response from the seller but wanted to get the opinion from the forum.

Thank you everyone


----------



## Goldenglow

Goldenglow said:


> I came across this listing
> https://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/clo/6481549420.html
> The listing and style matches Newburylane Loden. I asked the seller for more pictures, which I have attached. I realized something was off when I saw the tag in the first picture. It reads 'Leighann Laurel Way' and the bag doesn't match this style. I have asked for clarification and am waiting for response from the seller but wanted to get the opinion from the forum.
> 
> Thank you everyone



Update : The seller git back to me saying she mixed up the pictures. It still doesn't explain the tag on the bag but I am contemplating meeting her tomorrow. Can someone tell me if the bag in the pictures is real or fake, not considering the tag ?


----------



## IrishCleo

Hello ladies
I need your help,can you please authenticate this.It was just given to me.I don't know where it was bought.Thanks in advance


----------



## Smoonstarlight

Hello, hoping to have this bag looked at. I've had it for a while & picked it up at a consignment store for not much money. Has a MADE IN CHINA tag inside. Thanks in advance!


----------



## sbee815

Smoonstarlight said:


> Hello, hoping to have this bag looked at. I've had it for a while & picked it up at a consignment store for not much money. Has a MADE IN CHINA tag inside. Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 3966475
> View attachment 3966476
> View attachment 3966477
> View attachment 3966478
> View attachment 3966480


Counterfeit


----------



## Crynzel

View attachment 3966763
View attachment 3966764
View attachment 3966765
View attachment 3966767
View attachment 3966755
View attachment 3966756
View attachment 3966757
View attachment 3966759
View attachment 3966763
View attachment 3966763
View attachment 3966764
View attachment 3966755
View attachment 3966756
View attachment 3966757
View attachment 3966759
View attachment 3966755
View attachment 3966756
View attachment 3966757
View attachment 3966759

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Pls help me autheticate My kate spade cameron street harmony medium bag, i bought it from a group, I am worried coz it does not have inside label tag/madein tag in the seam. Pls help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Crynzel

Goodevening, Pls help me autheticate My kate spade cameron street harmony medium bag, i bought it from a group, I am worried coz it does not have inside label tag/madein tag inside. Pls help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sbee815

Crynzel said:


> Goodevening, Pls help me autheticate My kate spade cameron street harmony medium bag, i bought it from a group, I am worried coz it does not have inside label tag/madein tag inside. Pls help. Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 3966836
> View attachment 3966829
> 
> View attachment 3966820
> View attachment 3966821
> View attachment 3966822
> View attachment 3966824


Does the bag smell like leather? Or does it have a chemical/gas smell?


----------



## Crynzel

[QUOTE="sbee815 said:


> Does the bag smell like leather? Or does it have a chemical/gas smell?


Hi..thanks for replying..
It does not smell chemical/gas.. sorry but not familiar by the leather smell. But the bag has no foul/strong smell.


----------



## sbee815

Crynzel said:


> Goodevening, Pls help me autheticate My kate spade cameron street harmony medium bag, i bought it from a group, I am worried coz it does not have inside label tag/madein tag inside. Pls help. Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 3966836
> View attachment 3966829
> 
> View attachment 3966820
> View attachment 3966821
> View attachment 3966822
> View attachment 3966824


Can you take a picture of the bottom of the bag with the feet and a picture of the slip pockets on the inside? There aren’t any tags on the inside anywhere?


----------



## Crynzel

sbee815 said:


> Can you take a picture of the bottom of the bag with the feet and a picture of the slip pockets on the inside? There aren’t any tags on the inside anywhere?


Yes, No tags anywhere. Photos. Thanks.


----------



## bagsonbagsonbags

Hi there! I just purchased this bag from a local consignment shop, and I became a little bit nervous it wasn't authentic. I'm currently keeping the tags on to ensure I can get a refund it if it isn't legit. There is also a small black tag with something that seems like a security thread that changes colors.  If anyone could help me confirm the authenticity, that would be great! Thank you! (


----------



## sbee815

bagsonbagsonbags said:


> Hi there! I just purchased this bag from a local consignment shop, and I became a little bit nervous it wasn't authentic. I'm currently keeping the tags on to ensure I can get a refund it if it isn't legit. There is also a small black tag with something that seems like a security thread that changes colors.  If anyone could help me confirm the authenticity, that would be great! Thank you! (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3973051
> View attachment 3973052
> View attachment 3973053
> View attachment 3973054
> View attachment 3973055
> View attachment 3973056
> View attachment 3973057
> View attachment 3973059


Authentic outlet bag. Wellesley Small Rachelle.


----------



## Dinillah

Hi.. Please help me authenticate this Kate Spade bag. I couldn't find any info about this bag. Thankyou in advance


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

yee29 said:


> Hi, this is the 1st time i purchased Kate Spade bag. Would appreciate if anyone can authenticate it? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Authentic.


A


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Dinillah said:


> Hi.. Please help me authenticate this Kate Spade bag. I couldn't find any info about this bag. Thankyou in advance
> 
> Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Goldenglow said:


> I came across this listing
> https://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/clo/6481549420.html
> The listing and style matches Newburylane Loden. I asked the seller for more pictures, which I have attached. I realized something was off when I saw the tag in the first picture. It reads 'Leighann Laurel Way' and the bag doesn't match this style. I have asked for clarification and am waiting for response from the seller but wanted to get the opinion from the forum.
> 
> Thank you everyone


Looks like the bag is authentic, but has the wrong tag on it.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

miilia said:


> Hi! Please help me authenticate this Kate Spade bag. I couldn’t find anything about this bag on the Internet. Thank you
> View attachment 3952261
> View attachment 3952264
> View attachment 3952262
> View attachment 3952260
> View attachment 3952258
> View attachment 3952259
> View attachment 3952265
> View attachment 3952263


Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Kraftee said:


> Kate Spade Diaper Bag. I thought I purchased a tote but after some research it looks like it may be a diaper bag. Can anyone authenticate and confirm that it is a diaper bag? Thanks!


Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Smoonstarlight said:


> Hello, hoping to have this bag looked at. I've had it for a while & picked it up at a consignment store for not much money. Has a MADE IN CHINA tag inside. Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 3966475
> View attachment 3966476
> View attachment 3966477
> View attachment 3966478
> View attachment 3966480


Totally counterfeit.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Leighla said:


> View attachment 3935637
> View attachment 3935638
> View attachment 3935639
> View attachment 3935640
> View attachment 3935641
> 
> I am interested in knowing if these two purses are authentic. Thank you for any help!


Authentic... both of them!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yzakhay17 said:


> Hi i bought this bag from a friend she told me that this is auth but i doubt it. Please help me to authenticate this bag. I appreciate your reply thankyou in advance


Authentic!


----------



## Leighla

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic... both of them!


Thank you!


----------



## erudite

Hi! I’d like to know if this bag is authentic/factory overrun. Saw a Kate Spade sling bag listing online and contacted the seller for more photos and dimension details but these were all she provided. I’m not too well versed with branded bags so I’d appreciate if anyone could authenticate this and maybe provide the model name? Thank you


----------



## Adeniseredmond

I’m not sure I’m doing this right, but here goes. Is this an authentic Kate Spade bag?

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Crynzel

Hi everyone.
Please authenticate this kate spade cedar hayden bag. I wanna buy it on carousell app. Photos attached. Thanks.


----------



## Yzakhay17

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!


Hi thankyou so much for your reply. I rrlly appreciate it. Thankyou again


----------



## Yzakhay17

sbee815 said:


> Counterfeit


Hello good day one of the authenticator said its authentic then you said it's counterfeit. I'm confused now.


----------



## iamkay

Hi,

Kindly authenticate my friend's first kate spade. Thanks in advance!
I think the design is krya/arbour hill. See photos below:


----------



## sbee815

Yzakhay17 said:


> Hello good day one of the authenticator said its authentic then you said it's counterfeit. I'm confused now.



She’s the legit authenticator for this thread. I didn’t realize that authenticating wasn’t open to the public. Sorry for the confusion.

Regarding your bag: I can say that the Strut Your Stuff line did not have a backpack. The last photo you posted was a tag for a multi colored On Purpose tote (a completely different bag) and the tag itself looked counterfeit.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

iamkay said:


> Hi,
> 
> Kindly authenticate my friend's first kate spade. Thanks in advance!
> I think the design is krya/arbour hill. See photos below:


Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yzakhay17 said:


> Hi i bought this bag from a friend she told me that this is auth but i doubt it. Please help me to authenticate this bag. I appreciate your reply thankyou in advance


Actually, I've looked at this again... and I think the other girl (sbhee?) is right. I DO think this isn't authentic. The number on the tag doesn't go with the "Strut your Stuff" bag... and I don't think the "Strut your Stuff" collection had a back pack.


----------



## Spring07

Hi there, this is my first time on this site and I’m not sure if I’m doing this correctly. I’m used to buying bags at the stores when they’re on sale, but yesterday my friend told me she has Kate Spade bags at half the price. Can you please tell me if these are authentic bags? Are these fake? Because she told me they are original and authentic.


----------



## Jennycora

Can you help me authenticate this supposed kate spade bag i bought at a thrift store. Thank you for your time❤


----------



## BeenBurned

Spring07 said:


> Hi there, this is my first time on this site and I’m not sure if I’m doing this correctly. I’m used to buying bags at the stores when they’re on sale, but yesterday my friend told me she has Kate Spade bags at half the price. Can you please tell me if these are authentic bags? Are these fake? Because she told me they are original and authentic.


You need to find a new friend. 

Real friends wouldn't stick it to a friend like that. Sorry.


----------



## Spring07

So, the bags are fake? I’m sorry, I just need to confirm. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Spring07

Please authenticate these bags, I would like to purchase one but I’m not sure if they’re authentic. Thank you in advance.


----------



## BeenBurned

Spring07 said:


> So, the bags are fake? I’m sorry, I just need to confirm. Thanks a lot.


Yes, those are obvious fakes and your friend is lying to you and ripping you off.

I'm sure @dawnsfinallywed will come to confirm.


----------



## LavishLeather

Hi there, my mom purchased this bag many years ago. She does not have a receipt or any type of proof of purchase. She swears that she bought it on the Kate spade web site but being that it was so long ago she can’t be %100 certain she didn’t get it on eBay. The bag is beautiful and I sold it. When the buyer received it she stated it was a fake and in turn received a refund. I had no doubts whatsoever that this bag was authentic. In fact, I never would’ve anticipated the outcome of this on a million years. I’m asking for help with authentification because I’d like to resell it.



Swanky said:


> Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
> Thanks!
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*





Swanky said:


> Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
> Thanks!
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*





Swanky said:


> Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
> Thanks!
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*


----------



## LavishLeather

Hi there, my mom purchased this bag many years ago. She does not have a receipt or any type of proof of purchase. She swears that she bought it on the Kate spade web site but being that it was so long ago she can’t be %100 certain she didn’t get it on eBay. The bag is beautiful and I sold it. When the buyer received it she stated it was a fake and in turn received a refund. I had no doubts whatsoever that this bag was authentic. In fact, I never would’ve anticipated the outcome of this on a million years. I’m asking for help with authentification because I’d like to resell it.



Swanky said:


> Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
> Thanks!
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*


----------



## LavishLeather




----------



## Lovebag14

Please tell me if this is fake ? Thanks


----------



## bukake

Hello, bought this Kate Spade bag online. Can anyone help authenticate it? Thanks!


----------



## bukake

bukake said:


> Hello, bought this Kate Spade bag online. Can anyone help authenticate it? Thanks!


Here's a pic of the front! Had troubles uploading it earlier.


----------



## melon.head

Just bought a purse online through EBay and I am unsure as to it’s authenticity. It is the Kate Spade Small Marguerite in Faded Mint, and at first glance I thought it was real but I am having second thoughts. I thought all hardware should be the same color, and authentication websites list this as well, but this bag has a mix of gold and silver hardware. It also does not open all the way without sticking. However, it has all of the tags that it is supposed to have, and so I am confused. Would someone mind telling me if this is authentic? A google search showed me that there are several fakes of this floating around overseas, and I am worried that I was duped. 
Inside tag lists: WKRU2479 W100 0314


----------



## Melissamid

Hello. This is my first time posting to a forum, so please let me know if I’m doing this incorrectly. I’m almost certain this bag is inauthentic, but I don’t have the experience to say for sure. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Fob addict

BeenBurned said:


> You need to find a new friend.
> 
> Real friends wouldn't stick it to a friend like that. Sorry.




Second that!
I'm no expert, but can tell straightaway that they're fake. Stay away from that friend!


----------



## SailorStar

Spring07 said:


> Hi there, this is my first time on this site and I’m not sure if I’m doing this correctly. I’m used to buying bags at the stores when they’re on sale, but yesterday my friend told me she has Kate Spade bags at half the price. Can you please tell me if these are authentic bags? Are these fake? Because she told me they are original and authentic.


They look fake to me. The logo is rather large. It looks like it's trying to resemble this bag: https://www.katespade.com/products/cameron-street-racing-stripe-margot/PXRU5969.html


----------



## missalrac

bought this ks bag online and im not sure if it is authentic or fake i cant see the same color on google thank u


----------



## missalrac

more pictures


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Jennycora said:


> Can you help me authenticate this supposed kate spade bag i bought at a thrift store. Thank you for your time❤





Jennycora said:


> Can you help me authenticate this supposed kate spade bag i bought at a thrift store. Thank you for your time❤



Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

missalrac said:


> more pictures



Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

LavishLeather said:


> View attachment 3997058
> View attachment 3997059
> View attachment 3997060
> View attachment 3997061
> View attachment 3997062
> View attachment 3997063
> View attachment 3997064
> View attachment 3997065
> View attachment 3997066
> View attachment 3997071



Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Melissamid said:


> Hello. This is my first time posting to a forum, so please let me know if I’m doing this incorrectly. I’m almost certain this bag is inauthentic, but I don’t have the experience to say for sure. Any help is appreciated.



Your bag is authentic.


----------



## melon.head

Oh no, I think I’ve been skipped. Did I make a mistake with my post?


----------



## Melissamid

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Your bag is authentic.


Thanks!! Is there anything specific that tells you this??


----------



## Jogee

Please help me with this purse. I found it at an indoor flea market/vintage store. I haven't been able to find anything like it on line. It's lavender pebbled faux leather with pink trim. More photos to follow...


----------



## Jogee

More photos: front, back and bottom.


----------



## BeenBurned

Jogee said:


> Please help me with this purse. I found it at an indoor flea market/vintage store. I haven't been able to find anything like it on line. It's lavender pebbled faux leather with pink trim. More photos to follow...





Jogee said:


> More photos: front, back and bottom.


Sorry but it's fake. 

I'm betting that you can pry off that (uncentered) metal plaque from the front of the bag and the label in the bag is probably a sticky label that can be peeled off. 

If I'd bought this fake, I'd take it back and demand a refund. It's illegal to sell fakes anywhere (whether flea markets, thrift stores or yard sales) and they aren't allowed to disclaim authenticity or admit it's fake to get away with selling.


----------



## Jogee

BeenBurned said:


> Sorry but it's fake.
> 
> I'm betting that you can pry off that (uncentered) metal plaque from the front of the bag and the label in the bag is probably a sticky label that can be peeled off.
> 
> If I'd bought this fake, I'd take it back and demand a refund. It's illegal to sell fakes anywhere (whether flea markets, thrift stores or yard sales) and they aren't allowed to disclaim authenticity or admit it's fake to get away with selling.


Thank you. The lady at the counter didn't say it was authentic and I didn't ask. Unfortunately it's a 2 hr drive to attempt a return. I knew once I got home & really looked at it, but I thought I would ask before I tossed it (I don't think I want to start a Wall of Shame with it, so tossing it would be the best course!). I see "designer" bags at the thrift stores a lot; how is it they get around the legality? They must be aware it's illegal to sell them? If I was going to return a fake, what recourse do I have if they refuse a refund?


----------



## BeenBurned

Jogee said:


> Thank you. The lady at the counter didn't say it was authentic and I didn't ask. Unfortunately it's a 2 hr drive to attempt a return. I knew once I got home & really looked at it, but I thought I would ask before I tossed it (I don't think I want to start a Wall of Shame with it, so tossing it would be the best course!). I see "designer" bags at the thrift stores a lot; how is it they get around the legality? They must be aware it's illegal to sell them? If I was going to return a fake, what recourse do I have if they refuse a refund?


If you pry off the metal plaque and peel off the sticky label, it'll be a generic bag and you can re-donate it. 

Ignorance of the law is no excuse for breaking it. 

Thrift stores will _claim_ that items are donated and because they're just reselling donations. To give the benefit of the doubt, they may or may not know the law but that's their issue. They claim not to be selling as "authentic," but that doesn't relieve them of their requirement to abide by the law. 

As for returning, tell them that the penalty for selling counterfeit items is $250,000 per item. They should have verified authenticity before putting it on the sales floor and if they didn't do that, they were in the wrong. 

If you paid by credit card, you can open a dispute with the c.c. company.

*Buying Counterfeit Goods: Laws and Resources - Consumer Protection*
From the above: (While they might dispute use of the word "trafficking," that's semantics. For the quantity of fakes being sold by thrift stores - knowingly or not, it IS trafficking!)
_The maximum penalty for first-time offenders trafficking in counterfeit goods is 10 years in prison and a $2 million fine. For second-time offenders, the penalty is 20 years and a $5 million fine. In addition, if a corporation traffics in counterfeit goods, it can be subject to a fine of $15 million._


----------



## omri

Hello everyone!.
I need help. Got Kate Spade bag as a gift without tags, and I'd like to know the model name.
Here are some pics.
Thanks.


----------



## Jogee

BeenBurned said:


> If you pry off the metal plaque and peel off the sticky label, it'll be a generic bag and you can re-donate it.
> 
> Ignorance of the law is no excuse for breaking it.
> 
> Thrift stores will _claim_ that items are donated and because they're just reselling donations. To give the benefit of the doubt, they may or may not know the law but that's their issue. They claim not to be selling as "authentic," but that doesn't relieve them of their requirement to abide by the law.
> 
> As for returning, tell them that the penalty for selling counterfeit items is $250,000 per item. They should have verified authenticity before putting it on the sales floor and if they didn't do that, they were in the wrong.
> 
> If you paid by credit card, you can open a dispute with the c.c. company.
> 
> *Buying Counterfeit Goods: Laws and Resources - Consumer Protection*
> From the above: (While they might dispute use of the word "trafficking," that's semantics. For the quantity of fakes being sold by thrift stores - knowingly or not, it IS trafficking!)
> _The maximum penalty for first-time offenders trafficking in counterfeit goods is 10 years in prison and a $2 million fine. For second-time offenders, the penalty is 20 years and a $5 million fine. In addition, if a corporation traffics in counterfeit goods, it can be subject to a fine of $15 million._


Thank you for all the information! I will definitely be calling the place I got it from, since I did put it on my credit card, and then file a dispute if they won't refund the money. What, though, to do with the purse after that? Do I send it back after a refund(and charge the shipping to them!)? It seems to me they might just put it back out. Do I send them pictures of the purse with the labels on it, and then return the purse with the labels taken off?


----------



## melon.head

omri said:


> Hello everyone!.
> I need help. Got Kate Spade bag as a gift without tags, and I'd like to know the model name.
> Here are some pics.
> Thanks.
> View attachment 4015880
> 
> View attachment 4015881
> 
> View attachment 4015882
> 
> View attachment 4015883



I’m not an authenticator so I cant speak to the authenticity of your bag, but I recognize the style as the Kate Spade Harwood Place Fiona!


----------



## BeenBurned

Jogee said:


> Thank you for all the information! I will definitely be calling the place I got it from, since I did put it on my credit card, and then file a dispute if they won't refund the money. What, though, to do with the purse after that? Do I send it back after a refund(and charge the shipping to them!)? It seems to me they might just put it back out. Do I send them pictures of the purse with the labels on it, and then return the purse with the labels taken off?


I'd try to negotiate with them. They might just issue the refund and tell you to dispose of the bag. Or they might want it back, in which case you can tell them that you'll remove and dump the markings and then they can legally resell the generic, unbranded bag. 

How much did you pay for it? If this were my purchase, this is how I'd handle it. If they balk after speaking to them, I'd file a dispute with the c.c. company, get the refund and do as the cc company recommends. They'll probably tell you to destroy it.


----------



## omri

melon.head said:


> I’m not an authenticator so I cant speak to the authenticity of your bag, but I recognize the style as the Kate Spade Harwood Place Fiona!


Thank you so much !!!


----------



## Jogee

BeenBurned said:


> I'd try to negotiate with them. They might just issue the refund and tell you to dispose of the bag. Or they might want it back, in which case you can tell them that you'll remove and dump the markings and then they can legally resell the generic, unbranded bag.
> 
> How much did you pay for it? If this were my purchase, this is how I'd handle it. If they balk after speaking to them, I'd file a dispute with the c.c. company, get the refund and do as the cc company recommends. They'll probably tell you to destroy it.


I emailed the vendor (so I would have a paper trail) to tell her the purse was a fake and that I wanted the charge credited to my card. I also gave her the blurb from BeenBurned about selling counterfeits. She got back to me within an hour and apologized, saying this was the first time something like this had happened (I'm guessing I'm the first one who has ever complained, rather than it being the first time a fake had been sold). At any rate, she was more than willing to work with me to get the charge credited back to me. She did ask that the purse be returned (she will reimburse me for the shipping charge), so she could bring it to the attention of the vendor. I mailed it back, minus the Kate Spade sticker on the inside. I directed her to this site as a source of information; hopefully she will use it! I let her know that when her vendors sell counterfeits, she is culpable as well, whether it happens with or without her knowledge. Thank you, again, for your advice! I'm still embarrassed by my rookie mistake, but at least it won't cost me more than a little pride


----------



## melon.head

Could somebody please take a look at my post a couple pages back? I feel bad for asking but I believe I was skipped and I don’t know if it is authentic or not. I can upload more photos if needed.


----------



## Babyblue18

Hi All!!! Got this KS baby bag as a baby shower gift for my boy coming soon. Need your expertise to verify its authenticity. Please let me know if you need more pics. Thank you.


----------



## Manderuk

Can anyone tell me if this is real.  Received as a gift. Thanks!


----------



## Jogee

Jogee said:


> I emailed the vendor (so I would have a paper trail) to tell her the purse was a fake and that I wanted the charge credited to my card. I also gave her the blurb from BeenBurned about selling counterfeits. She got back to me within an hour and apologized, saying this was the first time something like this had happened (I'm guessing I'm the first one who has ever complained, rather than it being the first time a fake had been sold). At any rate, she was more than willing to work with me to get the charge credited back to me. She did ask that the purse be returned (she will reimburse me for the shipping charge), so she could bring it to the attention of the vendor. I mailed it back, minus the Kate Spade sticker on the inside. I directed her to this site as a source of information; hopefully she will use it! I let her know that when her vendors sell counterfeits, she is culpable as well, whether it happens with or without her knowledge. Thank you, again, for your advice! I'm still embarrassed by my rookie mistake, but at least it won't cost me more than a little pride


Mission successful! They credited the amount back to my card yesterday


----------



## BeenBurned

Jogee said:


> Mission successful! They credited the amount back to my card yesterday


Congratulations!


----------



## LaVisioneer

Hello!

Could someone help me authenticate this Kate Spade bag? I am not familiar with what methods are used for authentication (i.e. certain tags, creeds, item #'s, etc.) for Kate Spade. Thanks!

What follow up photos should I ask for?

seller: Mercari, akelly
link: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m29621300774/


----------



## LaVisioneer

Also this Kate spade bag:

seller: ebay, iamkori
link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-KATE-S...036620?hash=item4b2e94950c:g:7IgAAOSwO7haGdK2

Thanks!


----------



## SunshineH2

I was given this bag after my cousin passed away, and I don't know if it is authentic or not. Can you please help? Thanks so much.


----------



## Jogee

Can you please help me with another purse?


----------



## SakuraSakura

BeenBurned said:


> Yes, those are obvious fakes and your friend is lying to you and ripping you off.
> 
> I'm sure @dawnsfinallywed will come to confirm.



Good for you, Burned, for being totally honest! It's good to see that the authenticators don't beat around the bush!


----------



## RitzyC

Hey guys! I'm not entirely sure if this wallet is authentic or not.  Does anyone have an idea?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE...170761&hash=item3d5c2c9bfe:g:078AAOSwdA9aoExf


----------



## Raraohlala

Hi! Could someone help me authenticate these two Kate Spade bags, please? I've seen there are people here with a great eye (and expertise) for that! 
Thanks!


----------



## rockstarmish

Hi there, New to KS forum and I could use some help as I'm quite freaking out that I bought a fake from our local ebay. I thought the shop was reputable but then did some research on google and facebook and seems a lot of people were complaining about receiving replicas. I am very worried that my first KS is a fake, and worst of all I already gave a positive feedback to the seller because at first I thought it was authentic, but then I started looking online and noticed different things from the one I have. Please help. I really need your help.

The bag came very well wrapped and it even has the dustbag, care card and paper bag, but what I noticed is that the price tag looks different from the ones I saw online. It doesn't look the same. Also, the kate spade tag with serial number is in the front left side? Is that right? Most bags usually have it on the back left side. Also, the paper stuffing especially the piece of styro is unevenly cut. Also, it has a weird smell. Also, it didn't come with silica gel. I'm also doubting as I bought it for about 88 us dollars.  Someone please help. I feel like I'm about to get a panic attack. I feel so stressed. Thanks in advance.

Kate Spade Pyper bag in rosejade (the pictures are taken with flash)


----------



## rockstarmish

Someone please help me authenticate, I really need to prove if it's fake or not. I have my refund riding on this. Please. Somebody? I'm begging.


----------



## LaVisioneer

Hi. I'm not an authenticator but faced with a similar situation here is what I found out:

1) authentic Kate spade logos will be written as following:
kate spade
NEW YORK

the N will be aligned with the t
The K will be aligned with the a
The logo patch inside should be slightly embossed and stitched into the bag. You'll be able to peel fake logos off
The logo outside the bag can be embossed into the leather but I've noticed the outlet bags seem to come with a metal tag on the outside (which again should not be able to pull off easily). I also saw bags at Nordstrom rack like this. But I don't think it's any sort of rule. I noticed many guides suggested the metal tags indicated a fake but I saw authentic bags with them. Some bags also have the logo in metal on the outside of the bag with the spade above.

2) there should be a serial number inside the bag. I'm not sure of the format but I believe it should begin with the style number. It seems that outlet and final sale bags begin with wkru style numbers. You might be able to call KS customer service say the bag was a gift and have them verify the serial number, though I'm not sure they do this.

3) the bag tag is different than what I've seen. I read "our price" means the bag is an outlet bag. The different font and CAN price might mean the bag was made for Canada - not sure about this though. 

4) look at photos on TPF where people post their brand new KS bags from the store and compare the features of the authentic bags to yours.

5) I think it's possible for there to be counterfeit tags with an authentic bag and vice versa if you are buying the bag second hand.

Good luck! I hope these things help. Authenticators if I've said something incorrect please correct me.


----------



## rockstarmish

LaVisioneer said:


> Hi. I'm not an authenticator but faced with a similar situation here is what I found out:
> 
> 1) authentic Kate spade logos will be written as following:
> kate spade
> NEW YORK
> 
> the N will be aligned with the t
> The K will be aligned with the a
> The logo patch inside should be slightly embossed and stitched into the bag. You'll be able to peel fake logos off
> The logo outside the bag can be embossed into the leather but I've noticed the outlet bags seem to come with a metal tag on the outside (which again should not be able to pull off easily). I also saw bags at Nordstrom rack like this. But I don't think it's any sort of rule. I noticed many guides suggested the metal tags indicated a fake but I saw authentic bags with them. Some bags also have the logo in metal on the outside of the bag with the spade above.
> 
> 2) there should be a serial number inside the bag. I'm not sure of the format but I believe it should begin with the style number. It seems that outlet and final sale bags begin with wkru style numbers. You might be able to call KS customer service say the bag was a gift and have them verify the serial number, though I'm not sure they do this.
> 
> 3) the bag tag is different than what I've seen. I read "our price" means the bag is an outlet bag. The different font and CAN price might mean the bag was made for Canada - not sure about this though.
> 
> 4) look at photos on TPF where people post their brand new KS bags from the store and compare the features of the authentic bags to yours.
> 
> 5) I think it's possible for there to be counterfeit tags with an authentic bag and vice versa if you are buying the bag second hand.
> 
> Good luck! I hope these things help. Authenticators if I've said something incorrect please correct me.



Hello! Thank you so much for taking the time. I actually demanded a refund from the seller because all I did yesterday was compare the tags of all the Pypers online and it seemed as though mine was the only one with the inconsistency, I decided I wasn't gonna take the risk. I also checked on google about the online shop I got it from, and it seems they have had multiple complaints of selling replicas. I also spotted on the Authenticate this Longchamp thread that somebody bought from the same shop I got from and her bag was fake. There are so many fake KS out there, especially online; you don't know what you're getting. I'll have to buy directly from the store itself. It's too bad the Pyper is an old model, I can't find it in the store here anymore. I really love that rosejade color too.


----------



## kristimw94

Hey everybody - I’m hoping you can help me with this. I ordered this wallet online (for more than I’d like to spend on a wallet) I’ve never owned a Kate Spade item before and I’ve looked and looked for authenticity factors but it only tells me markers for purses.
(It does have the YKK on the zipper, and a tag that says “S362)
 Any chance you can help verify the authenticity? Thank you 




Swanky said:


> Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
> Thanks!
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*


----------



## Sweet Whimsy

Hello, I need help authenticating this bag. I bought it from a second hand store, don't know if it's real or what the name of the bag is.
Link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/7u1vnjq8tnkoohq/AACIq4bMsM5e1LaV7mefOZv1a?dl=0


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

rockstarmish said:


> Hi there, New to KS forum and I could use some help as I'm quite freaking out that I bought a fake from our local ebay. I thought the shop was reputable but then did some research on google and facebook and seems a lot of people were complaining about receiving replicas. I am very worried that my first KS is a fake, and worst of all I already gave a positive feedback to the seller because at first I thought it was authentic, but then I started looking online and noticed different things from the one I have. Please help. I really need your help.
> 
> The bag came very well wrapped and it even has the dustbag, care card and paper bag, but what I noticed is that the price tag looks different from the ones I saw online. It doesn't look the same. Also, the kate spade tag with serial number is in the front left side? Is that right? Most bags usually have it on the back left side. Also, the paper stuffing especially the piece of styro is unevenly cut. Also, it has a weird smell. Also, it didn't come with silica gel. I'm also doubting as I bought it for about 88 us dollars.  Someone please help. I feel like I'm about to get a panic attack. I feel so stressed. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Kate Spade Pyper bag in rosejade (the pictures are taken with flash)




Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Sweet Whimsy said:


> Hello, I need help authenticating this bag. I bought it from a second hand store, don't know if it's real or what the name of the bag is.
> Link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/7u1vnjq8tnkoohq/AACIq4bMsM5e1LaV7mefOZv1a?dl=0



Authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Raraohlala said:


> Hi! Could someone help me authenticate these two Kate Spade bags, please? I've seen there are people here with a great eye (and expertise) for that!
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4038571
> View attachment 4038572
> View attachment 4038573
> View attachment 4038574
> View attachment 4038575




Both bags are authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Jogee said:


> More photos: front, back and b
> 
> 
> Completely and totally counterfeit.


----------



## Sweet Whimsy

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic


Thank you dawnsfinallywed!


----------



## MafiaAnnyze

HI everyone! Could you please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Jogee

I'm sorry, I've lost the thread. Is this in reply to the green nylon purse? #5817. Thanks!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

MafiaAnnyze said:


> View attachment 4045829
> View attachment 4045831
> View attachment 4045832
> View attachment 4045833
> View attachment 4045834
> View attachment 4045835
> View attachment 4045836
> View attachment 4045839
> 
> HI everyone! Could you please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you in advance!


I have this exact same bag. It's authentic!


----------



## MafiaAnnyze

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I have this exact same bag. It's authentic!


Thank you so much


----------



## rockstarmish

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic.


Hi! Thanks for replying. I'm so confused right now because I was so sure it was fake as I went to compare my friend's Pyper with this one and it's very different. The leather tag inside of the black one she has is much smaller, the resin binding the leather isn't overlapping on the tag and it actually smells like leather. She bought this in KS Vegas. Also the price tags are different also the inside serial tags. I don't know what to think now. I'm absolutely sure hers is auth, so why is this one different in a lot of ways but authentic?


----------



## Laurenan

Hi everyone! I’m new to this forum - I bought an “authentic” Kate Spade bag off Poshmark, and It seems authentic, except that it has a sample tag inside, instead of the regular Kate Spade tag.  Is this really a sample bag?  I haven’t been able to find any examples of sample tags anywhere. I would be grateful for any advice. Thank you!


----------



## cwc3

Laurenan said:


> Hi everyone! I’m new to this forum - I bought an “authentic” Kate Spade bag off Poshmark, and It seems authentic, except that it has a sample tag inside, instead of the regular Kate Spade tag.  Is this really a sample bag?  I haven’t been able to find any examples of sample tags anywhere. I would be grateful for any advice. Thank you!


I am not an expert, but I hope this bag but different color. I believe this is authentic. However I do not know anything about sample.


----------



## cwc3

rockstarmish said:


> Hi! Thanks for replying. I'm so confused right now because I was so sure it was fake as I went to compare my friend's Pyper with this one and it's very different. The leather tag inside of the black one she has is much smaller, the resin binding the leather isn't overlapping on the tag and it actually smells like leather. She bought this in KS Vegas. Also the price tags are different also the inside serial tags. I don't know what to think now. I'm absolutely sure hers is auth, so why is this one different in a lot of ways but authentic?


Not an expert but I do own several kate spade bag. My friend own this exact bag and it is also from the outlet line. I find the price tag for he outlet line varies. Even the thickness of the paper tag varies. Again I am not an expert so I don't know all the details, but it looks authentic to me


----------



## Fauxlashes

Hi guys! 
I purchased this bag at Goodwill earlier because I liked the print, a lot. When I got home, I discovered it said “Kate Spade.” I was wondering if you could help me authenticate it? I don’t mind people who have counterfeit items, however, I believe that is disrespectful to the designer. The numbers on the inside are CA57710 RN0102760. Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Evallier

Hi all, looking for help authenticating and identifying the line of this bag. Can't find anything in online searches. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Penny15

Is this real?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Penny15 said:


> Is this real?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4065590
> View attachment 4065595
> View attachment 4065596
> View attachment 4065590
> View attachment 4065595
> View attachment 4065596
> View attachment 4065597
> View attachment 4065599
> View attachment 4065600
> View attachment 4065601
> View attachment 4065603
> View attachment 4065597
> View attachment 4065599
> View attachment 4065600
> View attachment 4065601
> View attachment 4065603


Nope, totally and completely counterfeit.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Evallier said:


> Hi all, looking for help authenticating and identifying the line of this bag. Can't find anything in online searches. Thanks in advance!


Authentic. Not sure of the name .


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Fauxlashes said:


> View attachment 4058385
> View attachment 4058386
> View attachment 4058387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys!
> I purchased this bag at Goodwill earlier because I liked the print, a lot. When I got home, I discovered it said “Kate Spade.” I was wondering if you could help me authenticate it? I don’t mind people who have counterfeit items, however, I believe that is disrespectful to the designer. The numbers on the inside are CA57710 RN0102760. Thank you in advance!!


Authentic kate spade Saturday.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Laurenan said:


> Hi everyone! I’m new to this forum - I bought an “authentic” Kate Spade bag off Poshmark, and It seems authentic, except that it has a sample tag inside, instead of the regular Kate Spade tag.  Is this really a sample bag?  I haven’t been able to find any examples of sample tags anywhere. I would be grateful for any advice. Thank you!



Authentic.... from a ks Sample Sale.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

You aren't wrong, but please remember that not ALL fake labels peel off. However, if you CAN peel it off-- it's definitely a fake. 
Also, some ks bags have metal labels... but it has to be a specific sort. There is a VERY common metal label that is only used on fakes. It has a different look. 



LaVisioneer said:


> Hi. I'm not an authenticator but faced with a similar situation here is what I found out:
> 
> 1) authentic Kate spade logos will be written as following:
> kate spade
> NEW YORK
> 
> the N will be aligned with the t
> The K will be aligned with the a
> The logo patch inside should be slightly embossed and stitched into the bag. You'll be able to peel fake logos off
> The logo outside the bag can be embossed into the leather but I've noticed the outlet bags seem to come with a metal tag on the outside (which again should not be able to pull off easily). I also saw bags at Nordstrom rack like this. But I don't think it's any sort of rule. I noticed many guides suggested the metal tags indicated a fake but I saw authentic bags with them. Some bags also have the logo in metal on the outside of the bag with the spade above.
> 
> 2) there should be a serial number inside the bag. I'm not sure of the format but I believe it should begin with the style number. It seems that outlet and final sale bags begin with wkru style numbers. You might be able to call KS customer service say the bag was a gift and have them verify the serial number, though I'm not sure they do this.
> 
> 3) the bag tag is different than what I've seen. I read "our price" means the bag is an outlet bag. The different font and CAN price might mean the bag was made for Canada - not sure about this though.
> 
> 4) look at photos on TPF where people post their brand new KS bags from the store and compare the features of the authentic bags to yours.
> 
> 5) I think it's possible for there to be counterfeit tags with an authentic bag and vice versa if you are buying the bag second hand.
> 
> Good luck! I hope these things help. Authenticators if I've said something incorrect please correct me.


----------



## Evallier

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic. Not sure of the name .


Thank you! The seller is telling me there's no interior label/number, which was another red flag, but I love the style, so happy to find out it is authentic. Much appreciated!


----------



## LaVisioneer

dawnsfinallywed said:


> You aren't wrong, but please remember that not ALL fake labels peel off. However, if you CAN peel it off-- it's definitely a fake.
> Also, some ks bags have metal labels... but it has to be a specific sort. There is a VERY common metal label that is only used on fakes. It has a different look.



Thanks! Good to know. Of course this makes it even harder to authenticate things!


----------



## Isabella62

Hi everyone. Not sure if I’m posting this correctly but was hoping for some help!  I purchased this bag a few years in a boutique on a Royal Caribbean cruise ship so I think it’s authentic but it hasn’t help its shape very well and I can’t find another like it when I look online. Do I have an authentic Kate Space?  Thanks for any help!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Isabella62 said:


> Hi everyone. Not sure if I’m posting this correctly but was hoping for some help!  I purchased this bag a few years in a boutique on a Royal Caribbean cruise ship so I think it’s authentic but it hasn’t help its shape very well and I can’t find another like it when I look online. Do I have an authentic Kate Space?  Thanks for any help!


Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Babyblue18 said:


> Hi All!!! Got this KS baby bag as a baby shower gift for my boy coming soon. Need your expertise to verify its authenticity. Please let me know if you need more pics. Thank you.


Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Jogee said:


> Can you please help me with another purse?


Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

SunshineH2 said:


> I was given this bag after my cousin passed away, and I don't know if it is authentic or not. Can you please help? Thanks so much.


Authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Manderuk said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is real.  Received as a gift. Thanks!


Authentic


----------



## Crynzel

Hi, please authenticate this kate spade cedar street maise bag which i purchased from an online app (carousell). My concern is that i do not have the black tag stitched along with the serial no. tag inside the pocket’s seams. Thanks.


----------



## Andmissn

Hi, please help to authenticate this Kate Spade backpack that I’m considering to purchase from a seller online. She said she got it from the US & it’s new. (I think this is the Chester Street Kacy)

My concerns
- The font on the label (3rd pic) looks a bit off in my opinion? The ♠️ logo looks kinda different, or is it just the camera angle/lighting?
- The stitching is kinda poking out if you take a closer look (4th pic), is it normal?

Let me know if you need more pics 

I’m doing a meet up for this so I can check the bag on the spot, any tips on how to spot if it’s fake?


----------



## Mddeee

Hi! This is my first time to have a Kate Spade bag and I want to make sure that it's the real thing. This is the Kate Spade Cameron Street Lucie Crossbody - Evergreen. Thank you so much!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Mddeee said:


> Hi! This is my first time to have a Kate Spade bag and I want to make sure that it's the real thing. This is the Kate Spade Cameron Street Lucie Crossbody - Evergreen. Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 4082347
> View attachment 4082347
> View attachment 4082348
> View attachment 4082350
> View attachment 4082351
> View attachment 4082352
> View attachment 4082354
> View attachment 4082356
> View attachment 4082360
> View attachment 4082363


Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Andmissn said:


> Hi, please help to authenticate this Kate Spade backpack that I’m considering to purchase from a seller online. She said she got it from the US & it’s new. (I think this is the Chester Street Kacy)
> 
> My concerns
> - The font on the label (3rd pic) looks a bit off in my opinion? The ♠️ logo looks kinda different, or is it just the camera angle/lighting?
> - The stitching is kinda poking out if you take a closer look (4th pic), is it normal?
> 
> Let me know if you need more pics
> 
> I’m doing a meet up for this so I can check the bag on the spot, any tips on how to spot if it’s fake?


Authentic, I'd say. Might be made for outlet.


----------



## Julia T.

Hi, could you help me to authenticate my miri chester bag? i already have it for 2 months, bought from online seller. after 2 months of use, i see the embossed is a bit faded (or is it just my eyes? or maybe is it easily faded because of some scratch?). the seller said she bought it from the outlet. but now i feel uncertain about it.  hopefully you can help me. thank you!


----------



## Alisha07

Hi! I'm wondering if this is authentic. It says Made In China and P091 with a holographic line to the right of it. I bought it online a year ago and now I'm starting to think it's fake. 

Thanks!


----------



## Crynzel

Crynzel said:


> Hi, please authenticate this kate spade cedar street maise bag which i purchased from an online app (carousell). My concern is that i do not have the black tag stitched along with the serial no. tag inside the pocket’s seams. Thanks.
> View attachment 4077571
> View attachment 4077572
> View attachment 4077573
> View attachment 4077574
> View attachment 4077575
> View attachment 4077577
> View attachment 4077579
> View attachment 4077580
> View attachment 4077581
> View attachment 4077582


----------



## ksgurl

Is this bag authentic? I thought only early leather bags were made in Italy.


----------



## Ninibon

I was hoping to get some help. I have a Kate spade bag that I purchased in early 90’s, possibly 93-95. If I remember correctly I purchased it at Nordstrom in Santa Barbara. I think it’s the “Sam” bag, but I’m leather. I’ve searched all over the internet & can’t find another like it! I had put it up for auction, but EBay took it down because they said it violated the authenticity rule. I know for sure it’s authentic since I purchased it at Nordstrom. I can’t find any other serial tags that look like mine though. If you’ve ever seen one of the bags or serial tags like mine, could you please let me know.


----------



## shutterblog

I've been a lurker here for quite awhile but thihs is my first day to register / post.  I'm hoping someone can help me out.  I got this KS Sam from my husband as a surprise after being so down this week.  I had a navy KS Sam that I bought from Saks in '98 or '99, but I sold it on eBay and bought a new KS diaper bag backpack in 2004.  (Still kicking myself for that one - it was an amazing color but I wouldn't be able to carry regular bags again for years.)

I wouldn't worry about the authenticity on this red Sam so much if the "Made in China" tag was different.  The KS tags match my backpack inside and out, but the "Made in China" label is completely different.  On the backpack, the words are on one side of a square tag, and the other side is blank.  Since I bought (my original Sam and) backpack in person I know they are authentic.  But I cannot find another "Made in China" tag like this one on the internet - I've been looking around for 2 days and finally decided to just post photos of my bag and see if anyone can give me the final verdict.  Thank you SO MUCH for your time and help!


----------



## Linda.ruiz

Can someone help me authenticate this purse i received, or with any opinions on it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## js2589

Can someone help me authenticate this kate spade? I got it through instagram and I was too in love with the color that I forgot to ask for authentication


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

ksgurl said:


> View attachment 4093840
> View attachment 4093839
> View attachment 4093838
> View attachment 4093837
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this bag authentic? I thought only early leather bags were made in Italy.


authentic... from a very early collection


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

js2589 said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this kate spade? I got it through instagram and I was too in love with the color that I forgot to ask for authentication



authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Linda.ruiz said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this purse i received, or with any opinions on it. Thanks in advance!



authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

shutterblog said:


> I've been a lurker here for quite awhile but thihs is my first day to register / post.  I'm hoping someone can help me out.  I got this KS Sam from my husband as a surprise after being so down this week.  I had a navy KS Sam that I bought from Saks in '98 or '99, but I sold it on eBay and bought a new KS diaper bag backpack in 2004.  (Still kicking myself for that one - it was an amazing color but I wouldn't be able to carry regular bags again for years.)
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the authenticity on this red Sam so much if the "Made in China" tag was different.  The KS tags match my backpack inside and out, but the "Made in China" label is completely different.  On the backpack, the words are on one side of a square tag, and the other side is blank.  Since I bought (my original Sam and) backpack in person I know they are authentic.  But I cannot find another "Made in China" tag like this one on the internet - I've been looking around for 2 days and finally decided to just post photos of my bag and see if anyone can give me the final verdict.  Thank you SO MUCH for your time and help!


authentic Sam


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Julia T. said:


> Hi, could you help me to authenticate my miri chester bag? i already have it for 2 months, bought from online seller. after 2 months of use, i see the embossed is a bit faded (or is it just my eyes? or maybe is it easily faded because of some scratch?). the seller said she bought it from the outlet. but now i feel uncertain about it.  hopefully you can help me. thank you!
> View attachment 4085199
> View attachment 4085200
> View attachment 4085201
> View attachment 4085202
> View attachment 4085203
> View attachment 4085204
> View attachment 4085205
> View attachment 4085206



authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Alisha07 said:


> Hi! I'm wondering if this is authentic. It says Made In China and P091 with a holographic line to the right of it. I bought it online a year ago and now I'm starting to think it's fake.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4085638
> View attachment 4085639
> View attachment 4085637



authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ninibon said:


> View attachment 4095032
> View attachment 4095033
> View attachment 4095034
> View attachment 4095035
> View attachment 4095035
> View attachment 4095036
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping to get some help. I have a Kate spade bag that I purchased in early 90’s, possibly 93-95. If I remember correctly I purchased it at Nordstrom in Santa Barbara. I think it’s the “Sam” bag, but I’m leather. I’ve searched all over the internet & can’t find another like it! I had put it up for auction, but EBay took it down because they said it violated the authenticity rule. I know for sure it’s authentic since I purchased it at Nordstrom. I can’t find any other serial tags that look like mine though. If you’ve ever seen one of the bags or serial tags like mine, could you please let me know.



not sure on this one. the embossed ksny logo looks a bit off to me.


----------



## Linda.ruiz

dawnsfinallywed said:


> authentic


Thank you !


----------



## shutterblog

dawnsfinallywed said:


> authentic Sam



Thank you SO much!  I need to go cuddle with it now.


----------



## etapplepie

Hi ladies!  I'm admittedly new to Kate Spade purses and wallets, and didn't even realise she was one of the counterfeited designers.  I bought a wallet on eBay recently and thought nothing of it until I was sitting in the back of a cab today looking at the front logo.  The gold metal spade doesn't seem to be centered with the rest of the stamping.  The spade should be directly centered above the 's' but it's slight off to the right. 

I'm confused - the leather looks, smells and feels like real leather.  The quality feels great, and the things I looked for after researching (metallic thread on the inside numbered tag etc) seem real.  Is it possible the logo was just punched in a little off and is still the real deal?  I can definitely give more pictures if needed.  It was sold as the Eden Lacey wallet.

Thank you! xx


----------



## Texas KP

Hi y’all! I’ve fallen in love with this color but I can’t find any examples of it. Fake?? Please help —. listing ending fairly soon! It doesn’t look like my other KS’s....And THANK YOU for your help! Seller tkg (1158*)
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Aqua-Green-Crossbody-Purse-Used-/163091110349


----------



## Julia T.

dawnsfinallywed said:


> authentic



thank you so much for the confirmation, it's such a relief.


----------



## mikeandlisa1995

Authenticate This 

Kate Spade purse. my daughter just bought this for me. I was wondering if it's genuine. Especially since I'm concerned about the inside zipper.

Thanks!


----------



## lorealblond

Swanky said:


> Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
> Thanks!
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*


Sorry - new to this site. How do I post an authentication question? Specifically, I suspect the gold metal KS label on the bag; also the lack of metal feet.


----------



## mikeandlisa1995

You go to the purse forum and to  the left it'll say authenticate this. look for Kate Spade and post your request there. You'd say Authenticate this (list info about your purse (that it's yours, or perhaps you're purchasing, etc.), then you upload photos, specificallyof the tags if you can. They'll get with you asap. 



lorealblond said:


> Sorry - new to this site. How do I post an authentication question? Specifically, I suspect the gold metal KS label on the bag; also the lack of metal feet.


----------



## Gabs007

I am just clearing out boxes as we are moving again, I even found some boxes in the garage from over 15 years ago, moving from NYC to Munich, then moved from Munich to the UK and now moving to France. I found a Kate Spade bag, I recall wearing it and the powder opening, but I have no idea where I bought it, it might have been a present. I don't really use it and haven't used it in about 15 years, I was thinking of maybe selling it but obviously only if it is authentic and somebody could give me the model. I get it professionally cleaned then, but again, if it isn't real, I'm not going through the trouble and just bin it.

Thanks for any help. Hope the pictures are OK.


----------



## Dembkogirl

Hi all!  Trying to figure out if real or not, I'm leaning towards fake because of the spade on top and magnetic closure versus zipper.  I love the color so keeping either way, but would love to know line ID if real.  Thanks!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

mikeandlisa1995 said:


> Authenticate This
> 
> Kate Spade purse. my daughter just bought this for me. I was wondering if it's genuine. Especially since I'm concerned about the inside zipper.
> 
> Thanks!



completely counterfeit... and illegal to sell.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Dembkogirl said:


> Hi all!  Trying to figure out if real or not, I'm leaning towards fake because of the spade on top and magnetic closure versus zipper.  I love the color so keeping either way, but would love to know line ID if real.  Thanks!



authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Gabs007 said:


> I am just clearing out boxes as we are moving again, I even found some boxes in the garage from over 15 years ago, moving from NYC to Munich, then moved from Munich to the UK and now moving to France. I found a Kate Spade bag, I recall wearing it and the powder opening, but I have no idea where I bought it, it might have been a present. I don't really use it and haven't used it in about 15 years, I was thinking of maybe selling it but obviously only if it is authentic and somebody could give me the model. I get it professionally cleaned then, but again, if it isn't real, I'm not going through the trouble and just bin it.
> 
> Thanks for any help. Hope the pictures are OK.
> 
> View attachment 4102615
> View attachment 4102616
> View attachment 4102617
> View attachment 4102618
> View attachment 4102619
> View attachment 4102620
> View attachment 4102621



authentic


Gabs007 said:


> I am just clearing out boxes as we are moving again, I even found some boxes in the garage from over 15 years ago, moving from NYC to Munich, then moved from Munich to the UK and now moving to France. I found a Kate Spade bag, I recall wearing it and the powder opening, but I have no idea where I bought it, it might have been a present. I don't really use it and haven't used it in about 15 years, I was thinking of maybe selling it but obviously only if it is authentic and somebody could give me the model. I get it professionally cleaned then, but again, if it isn't real, I'm not going through the trouble and just bin it.
> 
> Thanks for any help. Hope the pictures are OK.
> 
> View attachment 4102615
> View attachment 4102616
> View attachment 4102617
> View attachment 4102618
> View attachment 4102619
> View attachment 4102620
> View attachment 4102621


----------



## Gabs007

dawnsfinallywed said:


> authentic



Thank you very much, totally going nuts trying to figure out where I got it from, but will give it to be cleaned then. I can honestly not recall having ever bought a Kate Spade and know only very little about the brand.


----------



## mikeandlisa1995

dawnsfinallywed said:


> completely counterfeit... and illegal to sell.


That's what I figured. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## mikeandlisa1995

I saw beforehand that there was a suggestion about removing tags and donating. can we remove tags and resell? Thanks again! 




			
				dawnsfinallywed post: 32361456 said:
			
		

> completely counterfeit... and illegal to sell.


one mor


dawnsfinallywed said:


> completely counterfeit... and illegal to sell.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

mikeandlisa1995 said:


> I saw beforehand that there was a suggestion about removing tags and donating. can we remove tags and resell? Thanks again!
> 
> 
> one mor



yes, remove the ksny label and destroy it. make no mention of ks. then, you can resell it as a cute, unbranded bag!


----------



## mikeandlisa1995

Sounds great! Thanks so much! 



dawnsfinallywed said:


> yes, remove the ksny label and destroy it. make no mention of ks. then, you can resell it as a cute, unbranded bag!





dawnsfinallywed said:


> yes, remove the ksny label and destroy it. make no mention of ks. then, you can resell it as a cute, unbranded bag!


----------



## mikeandlisa1995

Thought you might be interested to see this. only validates it being counterfeit. No stitching. Completely double sided taped.

Lisa



dawnsfinallywed said:


> completely counterfeit... and illegal to sell.


----------



## Evallier

Hi all! Curious about this purse: 







I don't have any other pics, but can request them from the seller. Appreciate any insight. Thank you!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

mikeandlisa1995 said:


> Thought you might be interested to see this. only validates it being counterfeit. No stitching. Completely double sided taped.
> 
> Lisa[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes, that is what I expected!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Evallier said:


> Hi all! Curious about this purse:
> 
> View attachment 4106137
> View attachment 4106136
> 
> View attachment 4106138
> 
> 
> I don't have any other pics, but can request them from the seller. Appreciate any insight. Thank you!



 I think it's okay, but ask seller what is printed on that interior label.


----------



## drsteelesmayhem

Hey! I bought this kate spade wallet on eBay Bc i loved the pattern and it was on super sale. But now I’m afraid it might be a fake. Can y’all help me authenticate? The zipper has YKK and spades on the zippers


----------



## drsteelesmayhem

drsteelesmayhem said:


> Hey! I bought this kate spade wallet on eBay Bc i loved the pattern and it was on super sale. But now I’m afraid it might be a fake. Can y’all help me authenticate? The zipper has YKK and spades on the zippers


And if y’all can tell me what collection, if it’s real I’d appreciate!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

drsteelesmayhem said:


> And if y’all can tell me what collection, if it’s real I’d appreciate!



YKK zippers don't really mean anything... however, the Spades do! Your wallet is authentic. It's called the South Poplar Street Lacey Wallet / Toucan Multi Leather Clutch.


----------



## Jogee

Jogee said:


> Can you please help me with another purse?


BeenBurned, can you please help me authenticate this? I want to resell it, but I haven't been able to find another like it. Thank you!


----------



## CoachCatcher45

I need help authenticating this “vintage” Kate Spade my mother got me for my birthday. I don’t know a whole lot about her bags. I’m more of a coach person myself but that’s why I need help. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Jogee

Jogee said:


> Can you please help me with another purse?


Up for question is a Kate Spade small green nylon satchel/arm purse. 
I got this off the Goodwill auction site a few month back and I'm thinking of reselling it, but I'm questioning it, because the border stitching on the inside label isn't uniform all the way around, the label on the front looks off, and lining is a solid black cotton. I've added a few more photos to go with the other ones. The first photo is a close up of the front label. The second photo is a close up of the inside label. The only other label is a Made in China. Both zipper pulls say YKK. The only other one I've been able to find in the same material is a tote. I suspect mine is a fake (and if so, yay for me for learning from this blog page what to look for!), but I would greatly appreciate confirmation either way. Thank you, and I'm sorry if I'm being a pest with this!


----------



## modattitudcult

Hi, kindly advise if this is authentic as well as the name of the bag (and collection). Purchased it from a seller during some office sale. Thanks


----------



## Janeta Odelia

dawnsfinallywed said:


> authentic


Can you help me with mine? I tried to post but nobody comment there


----------



## heather allan




----------



## dawnsfinallywed

CoachCatcher45 said:


> I need help authenticating this “vintage” Kate Spade my mother got me for my birthday. I don’t know a whole lot about her bags. I’m more of a coach person myself but that’s why I need help. Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4107786
> View attachment 4107787
> View attachment 4107788
> View attachment 4107789
> View attachment 4107791
> View attachment 4107792
> View attachment 4107793



Completely counterfeit. she needs to return it and demand her money back. someone committed a crime selling that to her.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Jogee said:


> Up for question is a Kate Spade small green nylon satchel/arm purse.
> I got this off the Goodwill auction site a few month back and I'm thinking of reselling it, but I'm questioning it, because the border stitching on the inside label isn't uniform all the way around, the label on the front looks off, and lining is a solid black cotton. I've added a few more photos to go with the other ones. The first photo is a close up of the front label. The second photo is a close up of the inside label. The only other label is a Made in China. Both zipper pulls say YKK. The only other one I've been able to find in the same material is a tote. I suspect mine is a fake (and if so, yay for me for learning from this blog page what to look for!), but I would greatly appreciate confirmation either way. Thank you, and I'm sorry if I'm being a pest with this!



authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

heather allan said:


> View attachment 4111251
> View attachment 4111259


Completely counterfeit and illegal to sell anywhere.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

modattitudcult said:


> Hi, kindly advise if this is authentic as well as the name of the bag (and collection). Purchased it from a seller during some office sale. Thanks



 Authentic. Dot Noel pattern.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Janeta Odelia said:


> Can you help me with mine? I tried to post but nobody comment there



Where???


----------



## Jogee

dawnsfinallywed said:


> authentic


Thank you! I'm pleasantly surprised; I had my mind set on it as a fake. Is it vintage? I wasn't able to find another like it online. Then again, I may be using the wrong search words: jade green nylon satchel?


----------



## Brittany Phommalinh

Hi! I just recently purchased this Kate Spade Newbury Lane Small Felix in Blue Hydrangea from someone on Poshmark and now I'm paranoid about whether it is authentic or not Please help!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Brittany Phommalinh

Hi! I just recently purchased this Kate Spade Newbury Lane Small Felix in Blue Hydrangea from someone on Poshmark and now I'm paranoid about whether it is authentic or not. Please help!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## debstl

I recently purchased this purse from an estate sale. Could someone please let me know if it is authentic and if so what collection it is from? Thanks!


----------



## CoachCatcher45

I am going to try again with this bag. It comes from what looks like a reputable seller on eBay. merlyns_magic_cloak 
It says it’s a vintage MIA.


----------



## miilia

Could you authenticate this bag? I bought it in a second hand. 
	

		
			
		

		
	









	

		
			
		

		
	
 Thanks


----------



## DanielleDani

I bought this on eBay- listed as vintage. The seller was bought at a boutique that put that mark on the inside of the bag. I found it to be odd, as well as the fact that there was no tag on the inside, and the snap does not say Kate Spade. Thoughts?


----------



## CricketShops

Swanky said:


> Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
> Thanks!
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Hi, I’m looking to purchase this Kate Spade off Poshmark. The seller doesn’t know the name of it and I can’t find another one with this type of strap hardware. Is it real, if so anyone know the name? Thanks!


----------



## CricketShops

Hi, I’m looking to purchase this Kate Spade off Poshmark. The seller doesn’t know the name of it and I can’t find another one with this type of strap hardware. Is it real, if so anyone know the name? Thanks!


----------



## CoachCatcher45

Crickets...


----------



## Elle29

Hello plss authenticate these bags. I wanted to buy it as a gift and i’d like to find out if these are authentic and if it’s worth my penny. Thanks!! And im so sorry these are the only pics i have hehe


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Jogee said:


> Thank you! I'm pleasantly surprised; I had my mind set on it as a fake. Is it vintage? I wasn't able to find another like it online. Then again, I may be using the wrong search words: jade green nylon satchel?



maybe "pale green microfiber Sam bag"  The first Sam bags were made in 1993... but they were made for many years.... could be vintage if it's 20 (or more) years old.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Elle29 said:


> Hello plss authenticate these bags. I wanted to buy it as a gift and i’d like to find out if these are authentic and if it’s worth my penny. Thanks!! And im so sorry these are the only pics i have hehe


From where are you buying them?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

DanielleDani said:


> I bought this on eBay- listed as vintage. The seller was bought at a boutique that put that mark on the inside of the bag. I found it to be odd, as well as the fact that there was no tag on the inside, and the snap does not say Kate Spade. Thoughts?


Completely counterfeit.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Brittany Phommalinh said:


> Hi! I just recently purchased this Kate Spade Newbury Lane Small Felix in Blue Hydrangea from someone on Poshmark and now I'm paranoid about whether it is authentic or not. Please help!
> Thanks in advance!


Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

debstl said:


> I recently purchased this purse from an estate sale. Could someone please let me know if it is authentic and if so what collection it is from? Thanks!


Authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

CoachCatcher45 said:


> I am going to try again with this bag. It comes from what looks like a reputable seller on eBay. merlyns_magic_cloak
> It says it’s a vintage MIA.
> View attachment 4119267
> 
> View attachment 4119268
> 
> View attachment 4119269
> 
> View attachment 4119270
> 
> View attachment 4119271
> 
> View attachment 4119272
> 
> View attachment 4119273




Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Authentic.



miilia said:


> Could you authenticate this bag? I bought it in a second hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4122279
> View attachment 4122280
> View attachment 4122281
> View attachment 4122283
> View attachment 4122285
> View attachment 4122286
> View attachment 4122287
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

CricketShops said:


> Hi, I’m looking to purchase this Kate Spade off Poshmark. The seller doesn’t know the name of it and I can’t find another one with this type of strap hardware. Is it real, if so anyone know the name? Thanks!


Authentic. Not sure of the name. Could be made for the ks outlet.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

CoachCatcher45 said:


> Crickets...



Please remember that the authenticators on this board are not paid to do this. We all have lives and jobs... and we may not get to your authentication request right away. Most of the time, after taking time to authenticate, we aren't even thanked.


----------



## CricketShops

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic. Not sure of the name. Could be made for the ks outlet.


Awesome thanks so much! I found out it’s called Greene Street Seline. I appreciate your help


----------



## CricketShops

CricketShops said:


> Awesome thanks so much! I found out it’s called Greene Street Seline. I appreciate your help


If I’m in the wrong forum, or this is too involved of a question I understand: what feature on this bag hints at being made for outlet? I’m in the market for a boutique bag


----------



## miilia

Thank you for your help. I’ve got additional questions. Could you tell me something about these two bags? (they are authentic as you said) I’m interested if they are from real leather or maybe you know their name or year. Both bags I bought in a second hand shop, one for 2 euros and the second one for 6 euros. Thanks in advance.


----------



## CoachCatcher45

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!



Thank you so much! I’m so happy


----------



## Cutie3.14

Is this crossbody authentic? Does anybody know the style/name of it?


----------



## HayHayHayley

Good Evening! Ahead of time - thank you for looking at my Post! I jumped on a Poshmark KS 'vintage' purse marked waaaay the heck down because it's a bit dirty and could use a good cleaning.  The seller said it's authentic. But people can lie on the internet. Lol. If it's not real, no problem, it was $10 and still matches a lot of my clothes.  But I'm curious for a few reasons - A. See if I should get it professionally cleaned or not bother and chuck it in the washing machine, and B. Her death has kind of made an impact on me.  (Rest in Peace, Kate ❤️). She was talented, beautiful.. As someone with mental health issues myself, she's almost a reminder to me "you add beauty to the world whether you see it of not." Anyways, if you can authenticate (authenti'kate'?) or unauthenticate it for me I'm grateful. If it's real and you have an idea of a year or line name too, even better.  These pictures are all I have from Poshmark.  It hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## debstl

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic


 Thank you!


----------



## HayHayHayley

debstl said:


> Thank you!


Anybody have a chance yet to check this? It will be here tomorrow and I’m curious about it.  Thanks!


----------



## Puffin06

Hi!  Can you please authenticate my new purchase? In doing research I believe this is a real KS bag but I'm confused on the China tag.  I've been reading that her leather bags are made in Italy so a little confused.  I wanted to find the year made but can't locate another purse to compare.  Does anyone know the year?  Thank so much for your time.


----------



## HayHayHayley

Puffin06 said:


> View attachment 4131518
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!  Can you please authenticate my new purchase? In doing research I believe this is a real KS bag but I'm confused on the China tag.  I've been reading that her leather bags are made in Italy so a little confused.  I wanted to find the year made but can't locate another purse to compare.  Does anyone know the year?  Thank so much for your time.


If it helps, in my own research I found that some of her bags are made in China.  #6 is the details on origin tags.  I’d have a pro on here double check it for sure, though. I’m not a pro, just kind of in the same boat. https://www.materialworld.co/blog/post/how-authenticate-kate-spade-handbag/ 

This blog mentions China leather bags as a possibility also.

https://droolworthy.wordpress.com/2010/05/10/how-to-spot-a-fake-kate-spade-bag/


----------



## Puffin06

Hi,  thank you and I have seen this...but the wording still gets me confused.


----------



## PawPrint Boxers

Hello. Is is possible to tell me what collection this purse is from?  I have had it in my drawer with some other bags and was looking to see if there is a matching wallet for it. Found the style tag 11232 but that did not help me much. 

Thank you for any help you can offer


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

miilia said:


> View attachment 4126220
> View attachment 4126221
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help. I’ve got additional questions. Could you tell me something about these two bags? (they are authentic as you said) I’m interested if they are from real leather or maybe you know their name or year. Both bags I bought in a second hand shop, one for 2 euros and the second one for 6 euros. Thanks in advance.



The first one is made of boarskin. Not sure of the name, though. I had that same bag some years ago. Pretty sure the interior is striped... like purple, green, and black??? (I could be wrong on that!) 
The second one is either patent leather OR pvc. Should tell you on the interior label. 
Unfortunately, I don't know their names...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

PawPrint Boxers said:


> Hello. Is is possible to tell me what collection this purse is from?  I have had it in my drawer with some other bags and was looking to see if there is a matching wallet for it. Found the style tag 11232 but that did not help me much.
> 
> Thank you for any help you can offer
> View attachment 4132806
> View attachment 4132807
> View attachment 4132808
> View attachment 4132806
> View attachment 4132807
> View attachment 4132808
> View attachment 4132809
> View attachment 4132810
> View attachment 4132811
> View attachment 4132812
> View attachment 4132813
> View attachment 4132814
> View attachment 4132815



Totally authentic... It was from the Mondrian Collection.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

HayHayHayley said:


> View attachment 4128296
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Evening! Ahead of time - thank you for looking at my Post! I jumped on a Poshmark KS 'vintage' purse marked waaaay the heck down because it's a bit dirty and could use a good cleaning.  The seller said it's authentic. But people can lie on the internet. Lol. If it's not real, no problem, it was $10 and still matches a lot of my clothes.  But I'm curious for a few reasons - A. See if I should get it professionally cleaned or not bother and chuck it in the washing machine, and B. Her death has kind of made an impact on me.  (Rest in Peace, Kate ❤️). She was talented, beautiful.. As someone with mental health issues myself, she's almost a reminder to me "you add beauty to the world whether you see it of not." Anyways, if you can authenticate (authenti'kate'?) or unauthenticate it for me I'm grateful. If it's real and you have an idea of a year or line name too, even better.  These pictures are all I have from Poshmark.  It hasn't shipped yet.


Completely AUTHENTIC!! Good find!  (I can't remember the name...) 
Also, I have washed her canvas bags before... the canvas will come clean, but sometimes the leather will run. It's a crap shoot.


----------



## PawPrint Boxers

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Totally authentic... It was from the Mondrian Collection.


Thank you so much. I appreciate your help !!


----------



## PawPrint Boxers

PS


PawPrint Boxers said:


> Thank you so much. I appreciate your help !!


 - You guys are great !!!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

HayHayHayley said:


> Anybody have a chance yet to check this? It will be here tomorrow and I’m curious about it.  Thanks!



Check what?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Puffin06 said:


> View attachment 4131518
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!  Can you please authenticate my new purchase? In doing research I believe this is a real KS bag but I'm confused on the China tag.  I've been reading that her leather bags are made in Italy so a little confused.  I wanted to find the year made but can't locate another purse to compare.  Does anyone know the year?  Thank so much for your time.



totally authentic. ks USED to make all her leather bags in Italy... that hasn't been the case for many, many years. Your bag is real ks!
Not sure of the year, though!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

HayHayHayley said:


> If it helps, in my own research I found that some of her bags are made in China.  #6 is the details on origin tags.  I’d have a pro on here double check it for sure, though. I’m not a pro, just kind of in the same boat. https://www.materialworld.co/blog/post/how-authenticate-kate-spade-handbag/
> 
> This blog mentions China leather bags as a possibility also.
> 
> https://droolworthy.wordpress.com/2010/05/10/how-to-spot-a-fake-kate-spade-bag/



Please be careful following any guides on the internet. Many of them are fraught with inaccuracies. Material World is ALWAYS selling fake kate spades on eBay. They have one for sale now... and I've reported it, but they're such a big money maker, eBay won't pull it. 
The droolworthy site is correct, but there are exceptions to many of the "rules" of ks authentication.


----------



## Puffin06

Thank you!!!


dawnsfinallywed said:


> totally authentic. ks USED to make all her leather bags in Italy... that hasn't been the





dawnsfinallywed said:


> totally authentic. ks USED to make all her leather bags in Italy... that hasn't been the case for many, many years. Your bag is real ks!
> Not sure of the year, though!


----------



## ks7012

Hi, I feel dumb for asking this because this still has tags on and I'm assuming it has to be authentic with the tag still on, right? But just to give myself some peace, I would like to know for sure that this is authentic. I purchased this on Poshmark. I guess the only thing that's throwing me off is the white tag, I looked at my other bags and I've never seen a tag like this. As well as the yellow tag, the words are zoomed out as opposed to filling out the label nicely? if that makes sense?  Thank you in advance!


----------



## Cutie3.14

Can someone please help me authenticate the bag i posted on page 395?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

ks7012 said:


> Hi, I feel dumb for asking this because this still has tags on and I'm assuming it has to be authentic with the tag still on, right? But just to give myself some peace, I would like to know for sure that this is authentic. I purchased this on Poshmark. I guess the only thing that's throwing me off is the white tag, I looked at my other bags and I've never seen a tag like this. As well as the yellow tag, the words are zoomed out as opposed to filling out the label nicely? if that makes sense?  Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4134792
> View attachment 4134790
> View attachment 4134791
> View attachment 4134793
> View attachment 4134794
> View attachment 4134796
> View attachment 4134797
> View attachment 4134798



Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Cutie3.14 said:


> View attachment 4127597
> View attachment 4127598
> View attachment 4127599
> 
> Is this crossbody authentic? Does anybody know the style/name of it?


Authentic, but not sure of the name.


----------



## ks7012

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!


awesome, thank you so much!


----------



## teapartyforone

Hi everyone! I'm skeptical about this Leewood Place - Mini Makayla bag in pink granite I bought.



The gold embossing seems slightly dull and not imprinted as deep in the leather as it looks on other pictures online:



The tags definitely look like the seller has attached their own on there (attached with thread instead of plastic string tag, different font on the price/barcode sticker, sticker isn't perforated, and the green tag just looks like a bad print):




There's also random spots of glue-like material:




More photos of interior:





And there's certain parts of the strap that don't look like they're constructed well:



There's a lot of red flags to me, but the purse still looks good in general, and the hardware looks polished and real. The purse came with a dust bag and care card as well. I can see a seller putting false tags on this, but I'm ultimately looking for the authenticity of the purse itself. The seller also has a 100% positive track record on eBay and offers a full refund if it isn't authentic, so that's why I had pulled the trigger in buying the bag. Appreciate any help in advance!


----------



## teapartyforone

(some more photos to my last post)

Was looking at the purse more and more, and the gold stamping really still puts me off.



There was some residual stickiness/glue near the stamping, and some parts of letters aren't filled all the way with gold, like the a and e in kate. The logo seems to just sit on top of the leather rather than having been stamped in; the p in spade is missing some gold at the groove of the pebbled leather.



I don't know their embossment process, but I was bugged by this because my one other purse that has the logo embossed looks a lot different where each letter is crisply stamped in. This one below is from the Madison Ave collection, but I'd think the quality would still be better on the Makayla mini I just bought?



Here are photos of the care card and dust bag as well.




For the care card, I was comparing it to that of a wallet I just got straight from the Kate Spade online store, and realized the two have a number of differences. On the left is the one from the Makayla in question, where the paper is slightly thicker than the authentic one on the right, and both booklets are bound differently.



The one booklets are different sizes as well, and the Makayla one looks like someone roughly cut it by hand (hard to show it in photo, but here it is).


----------



## teapartyforone

> Can someone please help me authenticate the bag i posted on page 395?


I can't authenticate, but I can tell you it's Mulberry Street Alegra in Nutmeg (wlru3237) if you haven't found it already!


----------



## Asphodel

Hi Guys,

Can you please help me with this bag I bought on Ebay. I am not sure about it as it does not look like it has some of the markings other authentic bags on here seem to have. I am providing the Ebay link along with my own pictures since I got this bag. 

https://m.ebay.ca/itm/Vintage-Kate-...266542?txnId=1588620745013#vi__app-cvip-panel


----------



## Asphodel

Asphodel said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can you please help me with this bag I bought on Ebay. I am not sure about it as it does not look like it has some of the markings other authentic bags on here seem to have. I am providing the Ebay link along with my own pictures since I got this bag.
> 
> https://m.ebay.ca/itm/Vintage-Kate-...266542?txnId=1588620745013#vi__app-cvip-panel
> 
> 
> View attachment 4141023
> View attachment 4141024
> View attachment 4141025
> View attachment 4141027
> View attachment 4141028


----------



## Asphodel

Asphodel said:


> View attachment 4141031
> View attachment 4141032


----------



## Asphodel

Asphodel said:


> View attachment 4141033


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Asphodel said:


> View attachment 4141034



It's authentic!


----------



## Asphodel

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It's authentic!



Thanks for your help and quick reply.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

teapartyforone said:


> Hi everyone! I'm skeptical about this Leewood Place - Mini Makayla bag in pink granite I bought.
> View attachment 4139907
> 
> 
> The gold embossing seems slightly dull and not imprinted as deep in the leather as it looks on other pictures online:
> View attachment 4139912
> 
> 
> The tags definitely look like the seller has attached their own on there (attached with thread instead of plastic string tag, different font on the price/barcode sticker, sticker isn't perforated, and the green tag just looks like a bad print):
> View attachment 4139910
> View attachment 4139914
> 
> 
> There's also random spots of glue-like material:
> View attachment 4139911
> View attachment 4139924
> 
> 
> More photos of interior:
> View attachment 4139915
> View attachment 4139917
> View attachment 4139918
> 
> 
> And there's certain parts of the strap that don't look like they're constructed well:
> View attachment 4139920
> 
> 
> There's a lot of red flags to me, but the purse still looks good in general, and the hardware looks polished and real. The purse came with a dust bag and care card as well. I can see a seller putting false tags on this, but I'm ultimately looking for the authenticity of the purse itself. The seller also has a 100% positive track record on eBay and offers a full refund if it isn't authentic, so that's why I had pulled the trigger in buying the bag. Appreciate any help in advance!



Hmmmm... this is very difficult. I would say it's authentic... but maybe a factory second??? You're right in all the things you noticed-- the light, uneven ksny logo, the glue spots, etc. Did the seller tell you where they got it?


----------



## Asphodel

Asphodel said:


> Thanks for your help and quick reply.



Any chance you know what year it’s from?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Asphodel said:


> Any chance you know what year it’s from?



early... probably 1999 or so.


----------



## Asphodel

dawnsfinallywed said:


> early... probably 1999 or so.



Thanks again.


----------



## teapartyforone

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Hmmmm... this is very difficult. I would say it's authentic... but maybe a factory second??? You're right in all the things you noticed-- the light, uneven ksny logo, the glue spots, etc. Did the seller tell you where they got it?



Thanks for the reply! They didn't list where it's from, but the seller is still selling more of the Makayla minis. One thing that bothered me is that she always lists it as 'the last one', but then restocks it. Can factory seconds be that common on eBay?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

teapartyforone said:


> Thanks for the reply! They didn't list where it's from, but the seller is still selling more of the Makayla minis. One thing that bothered me is that she always lists it as 'the last one', but then restocks it. Can factory seconds be that common on eBay?



No. If she has a whole bunch, she could be buying them in bulk from a "dealer." Which means they're fake. Could you send me the item number of one of her bags? Thanks!


----------



## teapartyforone

dawnsfinallywed said:


> No. If she has a whole bunch, she could be buying them in bulk from a "dealer." Which means they're fake. Could you send me the item number of one of her bags? Thanks!



Aw no  
I checked her other KS listings, which all have tags, but there's a few of them that are listed as slightly damaged/have some marks. It seems like only the bag I bought keeps selling in "bulk", whereas the others look fairly legitimate. Here's a few of the other bags she has:

KS#: WKRU3321
eBay#: 153055498259
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Kate-S...498259?hash=item23a2d19013:g:QGYAAOSw95lbG4dV

KS#: PXRU7047
eBay#: 153050745543
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Kate-S...745543?hash=item23a2890ac7:g:FpoAAOSwnHZYYhbL

KS#: PXRU5350
eBay#: 153081866018
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Kate-S...866018?hash=item23a463e722:g:eIYAAOSw14xWJxUf


----------



## Anymade

Please help authenticate my KS Cedar Street Harmony as soon as possible 
Is it fake or real but outlet product? Thankyou.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

teapartyforone said:


> Aw no
> I checked her other KS listings, which all have tags, but there's a few of them that are listed as slightly damaged/have some marks. It seems like only the bag I bought keeps selling in "bulk", whereas the others look fairly legitimate. Here's a few of the other bags she has:
> 
> KS#: WKRU3321
> eBay#: 153055498259
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Kate-S...498259?hash=item23a2d19013:g:QGYAAOSw95lbG4dV
> 
> KS#: PXRU7047
> eBay#: 153050745543
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Kate-S...745543?hash=item23a2890ac7:g:FpoAAOSwnHZYYhbL
> 
> KS#: PXRU5350
> eBay#: 153081866018
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Kate-S...866018?hash=item23a463e722:g:eIYAAOSw14xWJxUf



I checked her out... seems legit! I did ask her if she was an authorized ks retailer... but she didn't respond. However, she has 100% feedback score. I think your purse is okay, though.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Anymade said:


> Please help authenticate my KS Cedar Street Harmony as soon as possible
> Is it fake or real but outlet product? Thankyou.
> 
> View attachment 4143478
> View attachment 4143479
> View attachment 4143480
> View attachment 4143482
> View attachment 4143478
> View attachment 4143478
> View attachment 4143479
> View attachment 4143480
> View attachment 4143482


That's definitely the wrong tag... your bag is black and the tag says pink!!! LOL. From where did you buy it? It seems authentic to me.


----------



## Anymade

dawnsfinallywed said:


> That's definitely the wrong tag... your bag is black and the tag says pink!!! LOL. From where did you buy it? It seems authentic to me.



I bought it from https://www.instagram.com/littlebeautybranded/
Yes!! Its not only the color but its KS Maryanne Bag Tag not KS Cedar Street Harmony. That's why I think its fake.. But, is it really authentic?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Anymade said:


> I bought it from https://www.instagram.com/littlebeautybranded/
> Yes!! Its not only the color but its KS Maryanne Bag Tag not KS Cedar Street Harmony. That's why I think its fake.. But, is it really authentic?



Where is that company located? I couldn't find out any information on them at all!


----------



## js2589

Please authenticate this bag. I don't think this is being sold in stores anymore and I'm very interested in purchasing this (ss only from carousell)


----------



## teapartyforone

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I checked her out... seems legit! I did ask her if she was an authorized ks retailer... but she didn't respond. However, she has 100% feedback score. I think your purse is okay, though.


I'd be curious if she responds, but thank you for all the help! I think I'll hold onto the bag in the meantime


----------



## Emily Tapio

Hello!
I recently purchased this bag to replace another, but something just seems "off" about it. The lining is a little crunchy/plasticky? Not sure if that makes a lot of sense, but feels a little cheap. 
I also can pull the liner out so it sticks out and I can't recall being able to do that with my old bag. 
The little origin label inside seems oddly yellow? 
And there are little hardware bits that hold the straps to the top that I don't remember either. 

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## Babyblue18

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic.



Thanks for taking the time to check out my bag. It’s already in use. My baby boy loves it.


----------



## Emily_Y

Could someone help me authenticate this kate spade baby bag. I bought it on ebay 2 years ago and never questioned it until now.


----------



## CatInABag1996

Hi! I purchased this Kate Spade bag second hand at a thrift store. I’ve done all the research I can on my own, including contacting the Kate Spade company through the website itself as well as through a number.

Here is the email that I sent the Kate Spade company.

-- 

Hi! I bought a bag second hand with the Kate Spade label on it and wanted some help identifying the model. It might also be a fake, but I’m unsure since the material and craftsmanship is so nice. I’ve attached pictures below. There are five pockets and the inside has a polka dot lining. The buttons are silver and all have the same embossing on them. It’s made of a soft, pliable leather material on the outside and is a vibrant cherry red. The outside label is embossed and has buttons fastened to each corner. The inside label is not embossed but stamped in gold. The gold is a little faded.

--

They essentially told me they could not authenticate it, and that to see what model it was, I would have to look for a style code. My bag does not have a style code, but I believe that some Kate Spade bags don't necessarily have them, if I remember correctly. 

Does anyone know what model this bag is, what year it's from, and most importantly, if it's real? Please tell me if you need more pictures or anything else  Thank you.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Emily_Y said:


> Could someone help me authenticate this kate spade baby bag. I bought it on ebay 2 years ago and never questioned it until now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4155345
> View attachment 4155346
> View attachment 4155347
> View attachment 4155348
> View attachment 4155349
> View attachment 4155350
> View attachment 4155351
> View attachment 4155352
> View attachment 4155353


Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

It is authentic. Don't know the year or collection name. 




CatInABag1996 said:


> Hi! I purchased this Kate Spade bag second hand at a thrift store. I’ve done all the research I can on my own, including contacting the Kate Spade company through the website itself as well as through a number.
> 
> Here is the email that I sent the Kate Spade company.
> 
> --
> 
> Hi! I bought a bag second hand with the Kate Spade label on it and wanted some help identifying the model. It might also be a fake, but I’m unsure since the material and craftsmanship is so nice. I’ve attached pictures below. There are five pockets and the inside has a polka dot lining. The buttons are silver and all have the same embossing on them. It’s made of a soft, pliable leather material on the outside and is a vibrant cherry red. The outside label is embossed and has buttons fastened to each corner. The inside label is not embossed but stamped in gold. The gold is a little faded.
> 
> --
> 
> They essentially told me they could not authenticate it, and that to see what model it was, I would have to look for a style code. My bag does not have a style code, but I believe that some Kate Spade bags don't necessarily have them, if I remember correctly.
> 
> Does anyone know what model this bag is, what year it's from, and most importantly, if it's real? Please tell me if you need more pictures or anything else  Thank you.


----------



## CatInABag1996

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It is authentic. Don't know the year or collection name.



Thank you so much ! That's a big help. If anyone else sees this and knows what the year or model could be, please feel free to contact me or reply! Thank you again Dawnsfinallywed for taking the time to help a girl out. xo!


----------



## December Sniff

Can someone please authenticate this for me before I buy. It’s only a hundred dollars which is a definite steal if authentic.
https://bnc.lt/focc/Jostk0pdkP


----------



## Vivian R. Singson

Hi sirs/mams, please do help me authenticate this bag for me. Seller isnt also sure.


----------



## easterlily

Please help authenticate this Kate Spade. Do you know the design name? Thanks in advance!


----------



## boracay09

Hi,

Would someone mins authenticating these two

Item: Kate Spade Newyork Handbag
Item no.: 163200918322
Seller: cb1972_9
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kate-Spade-Newyork-Handbag/163200918322

Item: kate spade bag
Item no.: 253815172472
Seller: bishuihaoyuan26
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/kate-spade-bag/253815172472


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

December Sniff said:


> Can someone please authenticate this for me before I buy. It’s only a hundred dollars which is a definite steal if authentic.
> https://bnc.lt/focc/Jostk0pdkP


Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Vivian R. Singson said:


> Hi sirs/mams, please do help me authenticate this bag for me. Seller isnt also sure.


Any interior labels???


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

easterlily said:


> Please help authenticate this Kate Spade. Do you know the design name? Thanks in advance!


Authentic. 
Not sure the design name.


----------



## ladybug47

I've read that you can pay to have your kate spade bag authenticated but I am having trouble finding a website. Maybe I'm not inputting the correct words in the search field.  

If you know any websites, please let me know. Thank you so much!


----------



## boracay09

Hi did anyone get the chance to take a look at these two? Would like to grab a bargain if they are authentic! Thanks in advance! 



boracay09 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would someone mins authenticating these two
> 
> Item: Kate Spade Newyork Handbag
> Item no.: 163200918322
> Seller: cb1972_9
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kate-Spade-Newyork-Handbag/163200918322
> 
> Item: kate spade bag
> Item no.: 253815172472
> Seller: bishuihaoyuan26
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/kate-spade-bag/253815172472


----------



## Random Faerie

Hello. I just got this wallet off of amazon.

I tried looking at tutorials on how to spot Kate Spade goods but most of them are for purses.

And I’m still not sure if this is real or I should return it? Please help.

Thank you!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Authentic!!


Random Faerie said:


> Hello. I just got this wallet off of amazon.
> 
> I tried looking at tutorials on how to spot Kate Spade goods but most of them are for purses.
> 
> And I’m still not sure if this is real or I should return it? Please help.
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

They're both authentic. 


boracay09 said:


> Hi did anyone get the chance to take a look at these two? Would like to grab a bargain if they are authentic! Thanks in advance! [/QUOT


----------



## Random Faerie

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!!



Thank you very much! ^^


----------



## Chris35

Please help authenticate this kate spade bag. This is all that i can get from the online seller and the price is quite high for a second hand bag. Thank you.


----------



## boracay09

dawnsfinallywed said:


> They're both authentic.



Thank you so much for your time


----------



## Kell bell00

Hello All, i own no Kate Spade bags and know absolutely nothing about them,  my friend gave me this bag who got it from her friend,  I'm not sure if it's authentic.  If you would be so kind,  I greatly appreciate it.
It's wool or heavy material,  zipper has a #7 on it but the only tag is Made in China shown.  No feet on bottom and the leather handles feel pretty crispy and plastic to me.


----------



## Chris35

Chris35 said:


> Please help authenticate this kate spade bag. This is all that i can get from the online seller and the price is quite high for a second hand bag. Thank you.





Appreciate if you could kindly state the model of the bag as well and the year. Thank you.


----------



## Couturexec

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273392350534
Seller: plentyofpurses
Kate Spade Canvas and Leather Purse Bag
Please authenticate and identify. TIA!


----------



## beachfront35

Found this at a thrift store -is it authentic ?


----------



## WILUV

Please authenticate per link below.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade...Nylon-Crossbody-Bag-WKRU4713-179/273409973735


----------



## Colbi

https://bnc.lt/focc/xu8bn8aDJP

Could someone please authenticate the sam bag in cranberry posted in the link above? Thank you!


----------



## Westie31

Swanky said:


> Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
> Thanks!
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*


Could you please tell me if this is authentic?  I cannot find another one with this same pattern, please?  Thanks!


----------



## Colbi

Also this one??

https://bnc.lt/focc/PwxmFWbOJP


----------



## Kittyivanhoe

Can anyone tell me anything about this handbag? The leather is super soft and the hardware all seems to have the little dots stamp (I can’t recall it’s name). The turnlock is scratched and beat up, and the lining is fraying a bit. I found it at a thrift store for $4 and have spend the weekend online trying to find out if it’s authentic, and   what it is. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Tosa22

Good morning! Could someone take a look and let me know if this is authentic and if so, what style it is? Thanks in advance!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Kell bell00 said:


> Hello All, i own no Kate Spade bags and know absolutely nothing about them,  my friend gave me this bag who got it from her friend,  I'm not sure if it's authentic.  If you would be so kind,  I greatly appreciate it.
> It's wool or heavy material,  zipper has a #7 on it but the only tag is Made in China shown.  No feet on bottom and the leather handles feel pretty crispy and plastic to me.



Completely, totally counterfeit. Please don't sell it or donate it unless you remove and destroy all the ks labels.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Tosa22 said:


> Good morning! Could someone take a look and let me know if this is authentic and if so, what style it is? Thanks in advance!


 Authentic! Very early microfiber. Can't remember the style name.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Kittyivanhoe said:


> Can anyone tell me anything about this handbag? The leather is super soft and the hardware all seems to have the little dots stamp (I can’t recall it’s name). The turnlock is scratched and beat up, and the lining is fraying a bit. I found it at a thrift store for $4 and have spend the weekend online trying to find out if it’s authentic, and   what it is. Thanks for any help!



Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Westie31 said:


> Could you please tell me if this is authentic?  I cannot find another one with this same pattern, please?  Thanks!



authentic! I have this bag, personally!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Colbi said:


> Also this one??
> 
> https://bnc.lt/focc/PwxmFWbOJP



Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Colbi said:


> https://bnc.lt/focc/xu8bn8aDJP
> 
> Could someone please authenticate the sam bag in cranberry posted in the link above? Thank you!



It sold, but it looked to be authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Chris35 said:


> Please help authenticate this kate spade bag. This is all that i can get from the online seller and the price is quite high for a second hand bag. Thank you.



It's authentic. 
How much she want for it?


----------



## Kell bell00

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Completely, totally counterfeit. Please don't sell it or donate it unless you remove and destroy all the ks labels.



Thank you,  I have no intention on doing anything but throwing it out,  I was pretty certain it wasn't authentic given the quality but I appreciate knowing.


----------



## Tosa22

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic! Very early microfiber. Can't remember the style name.


@dawnsfinallywed thank you so much! I appreciate your expertise.


----------



## Pamela Aldaba

Hello I’m planning on purchasing this cross body bag from an online seller and unfortunately she only has the paper bag left. The dust bag, care card and tags were lost. I need help authenticating this! Thank you


----------



## Pamela Aldaba

Hello! I need help authenticating a bag from an online seller hehe she said she purchased this a really long time ago!


----------



## Kell bell00

Hi all, this bag is for sale locally on an app so I can't post a link but I have pictures.  I know nothing about this brand and it's going very very cheap so it has me wondering, I doubt it's real but I figured wouldn't hurt to ask. I appreciate your help and expertise.  Thank you

Listing is titled Authentic Kate Spade Black and Tan


----------



## jencismii

Hello, I have 2 Kate Spades that I suspect could be fake. They are cute though.Can anyone verify? Thank you!

Thanks!

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*[/QUOTE]


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Pamela Aldaba said:


> View attachment 4194356
> View attachment 4194357
> View attachment 4194358
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! I need help authenticating a bag from an online seller hehe she said she purchased this a really long time ago!




Not THAT long ago! It's authentic... and is a somewhat new style.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

jencismii said:


> Hello, I have 2 Kate Spades that I suspect could be fake. They are cute though.Can anyone verify? Thank you!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Counterfeit!!!
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*


[/QU


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Kell bell00 said:


> Hi all, this bag is for sale locally on an app so I can't post a link but I have pictures.  I know nothing about this brand and it's going very very cheap so it has me wondering, I doubt it's real but I figured wouldn't hurt to ask. I appreciate your help and expertise.  Thank you
> 
> Listing is titled Authentic Kate Spade Black and Tan




I would need to see the country of origin label... but I'm 90% sure this is a counterfeit. A knockoff of her Italian Linen.


----------



## jencismii

dawnsfinallywed said:


> [/QU


Okay I am glad I didn't pay much. I figured they were fake.


----------



## jencismii

jencismii said:


> Okay I am glad I didn't pay much. I figured they were fake.


thank you!


----------



## sandravgc

Hi guys,
I need help to authenticate a purse that I bought second hand.
It is my first Kate Spade purse, so I have no much experience. When I saw the pictures I thought it was real, but now, even when it is very good quality, I'm a little nervous about the authenticity.









View attachment 4203985


----------



## sandravgc

sandravgc said:


> View attachment 4203989
> View attachment 4203990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> View attachment 4203980
> View attachment 4203981
> View attachment 4203983
> View attachment 4203983
> View attachment 4203984
> View attachment 4203985
> View attachment 4203986
> View attachment 4203987
> View attachment 4203988
> 
> 
> I need help to authenticate a purse that I bought second hand.
> 
> It is my first Kate Spade purse, so I have no much experience. When I saw the pictures I thought it was real, but now, even when it is very good quality, I'm a little nervous about the authenticity.


----------



## LSaint

Hi! A friend gave me this bag and am looking to find out if it’s real or not. She doesn’t have any info about when she got it. Please let me know if you need other photos. Thank you!!


----------



## Claire Smathers

Could someone help me authenticate this bag?


----------



## Liviy257

*My mother-in-law found this at a thrift store I’m pretty sure it’s fake, but I know nothing about purses so can anyone please tell me if it’s authentic? Thanks. *


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

sandravgc said:


> Hi guys,
> I need help to authenticate a purse that I bought second hand.
> It is my first Kate Spade purse, so I have no much experience. When I saw the pictures I thought it was real, but now, even when it is very good quality, I'm a little nervous about the authenticity.
> 
> View attachment 4203989
> View attachment 4203990
> 
> View attachment 4203980
> View attachment 4203981
> View attachment 4203983
> View attachment 4203983
> View attachment 4203984
> View attachment 4203985
> View attachment 4203986
> View attachment 4203987
> View attachment 4203988




Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Liviy257 said:


> View attachment 4208770
> *My mother-in-law found this at a thrift store I’m pretty sure it’s fake, but I know nothing about purses so can anyone please tell me if it’s authentic? Thanks. *



Definitely counterfeit and totally illegal to sell.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Claire Smathers said:


> Could someone help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207942
> View attachment 4207932
> View attachment 4207932
> View attachment 4207935
> View attachment 4207939
> View attachment 4207940
> View attachment 4207941
> View attachment 4207942



Totally counterfeit and illegal to sell.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

LSaint said:


> View attachment 4204351
> View attachment 4204352
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! A friend gave me this bag and am looking to find out if it’s real or not. She doesn’t have any info about when she got it. Please let me know if you need other photos. Thank you!!



Counterfeit and illegal to sell.


----------



## marsha24

Hi
Would anyone be able to authenticate this Kate Spade? I purchased it second hand online from a supposedly reputable site (Thredup.com). Any help would be appreciated.  It would not be a big deal but the site kind of sucked me in after I thought I bought a real Kate Spade in good condition for cheap.  Thanks!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marsha24 said:


> Hi
> Would anyone be able to authenticate this Kate Spade? I purchased it second hand online from a supposedly reputable site (Thredup.com). Any help would be appreciated.  It would not be a big deal but the site kind of sucked me in after I thought I bought a real Kate Spade in good condition for cheap.  Thanks!


Authentic!


----------



## Colbi

Can someone authenticate this one?
https://bnc.lt/focc/gL0sejBcJQ


----------



## marsha24

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!


thanks so much!


----------



## fable2506

Please ladies I need your wisdom authentic? The pull is a question for me.


----------



## fable2506

Here's another one please ladies I appreciate your time in advance. Thank you for the time and wisdom.


----------



## fable2506

Yes, I found another one,  again, all help verifying is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jogee

I need help authenticating this purse, please. No tag inside.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

fable2506 said:


> Please ladies I need your wisdom authentic? The pull is a question for me.


Authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

fable2506 said:


> Yes, I found another one,  again, all help verifying is greatly appreciated!



Fable, all your kate spades are authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Jogee said:


> I need help authenticating this purse, please. No tag inside.



Completely and totally counterfeit. It's a knockoff of her Dot Noel pattern.


----------



## fable2506

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Fable, all your kate spades are authentic!


I appreciate time,  you have my deepest respect and admiration for your knowledge.  Thank you


----------



## India Null

Did I just buy a fake?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

India Null said:


> Did I just buy a fake?
> 
> View attachment 4222841
> View attachment 4222842
> View attachment 4222843
> View attachment 4222844
> View attachment 4222845
> View attachment 4222846




No, you did not.


----------



## Kell bell00

Hi All, 
I apologize if this isn't the right thread for this but I thought a good place to start. I have owned Coach bags for years and started rehabbing them, I know a good bit about them,  I love it. I've recently started looking at Kate Spade bags, I truly appreciate their unique design (only wish I did sooner) anyway before I even think about purchasing a few of her bag's i need to learn all i can about them. I've been doing a good bit of research on my own,  but I want to make sure i'm reading credible info,  any pointers on websites that may offer good info?  Thank you for your help.


----------



## Fitra Ramadhani

Hello everyone! I'm dying to know whether this KS of mine is authentic. May I know the name of the model?


----------



## lambjae

Hello All. Thanks in advance for help with authentication of this bag. Small black leather bag with a serial number of pxru1422 and made in china. I'm finding info saying this is a Hanover Emmalee. However the Made in China and it being leather are concerning me.....thanks again.


----------



## emsandems

Hi! I recently purchased this bag through an online consignment store. I am concerned it might not be real. Can you help me authenticate it?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Fitra Ramadhani said:


> Hello everyone! I'm dying to know whether this KS of mine is authentic. May I know the name of the model?



Authentic. Not sure of the name.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

lambjae said:


> Hello All. Thanks in advance for help with authentication of this bag. Small black leather bag with a serial number of pxru1422 and made in china. I'm finding info saying this is a Hanover Emmalee. However the Made in China and it being leather are concerning me.....thanks again.
> View attachment 4233165
> View attachment 4233166
> View attachment 4233167
> View attachment 4233168
> View attachment 4233169
> View attachment 4233170



Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

emsandems said:


> Hi! I recently purchased this bag through an online consignment store. I am concerned it might not be real. Can you help me authenticate it?



Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Kell bell00 said:


> Hi All,
> I apologize if this isn't the right thread for this but I thought a good place to start. I have owned Coach bags for years and started rehabbing them, I know a good bit about them,  I love it. I've recently started looking at Kate Spade bags, I truly appreciate their unique design (only wish I did sooner) anyway before I even think about purchasing a few of her bag's i need to learn all i can about them. I've been doing a good bit of research on my own,  but I want to make sure i'm reading credible info,  any pointers on websites that may offer good info?  Thank you for your help.[/QU
> 
> Best to just post pics here and let the experts take a look at it. Online guides are not always trustworthy. It really just comes from knowing and studying her work... You should not get your verification from online guides.


----------



## vintagemar

Hello!  Thank you in advance for helping me authenticate the following (hopefully) kate spade bag.  It is black pebbled leather with name embossed on the bottom and front top center, and a gold stamped leather tag sewn to the inner zip pocket.
Measurements approx:
13"L (based on measure of bottom) x 11"H x 3"W, strap approx 19"

Thank you!
Marilyn


----------



## eric4sale

Hi there,
I picked up these 3 Kate Spade items from thrift stores. They were a great deal so I took a chance without checking their authenticity. Any help with determining the authenticity would be greatly appreciated  Will post replies with pictures of the other two items.


----------



## eric4sale

eric4sale said:


> Hi there,
> I picked up these 3 Kate Spade items from thrift stores. They were a great deal so I took a chance without checking their authenticity. Any help with determining the authenticity would be greatly appreciated  Will post replies with pictures of the other two items.


----------



## eric4sale

Third item


----------



## jih43711

Hi Ladies,

Can you help me authenticate this Kate Spade? I bought this used bucket bag at a local thrift store. Please let me know if you need more pictures to verify the details. THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR ANY HELP OR SUGGESTION!


----------



## noy2x

hi all,

looking for assistance in authenticating KS bag i recently bought. your assistance is highly appreciated.


----------



## noy2x

here are 2 more pics if it would help.


----------



## lambjae

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!


Thank you! Much appreciated.


----------



## vintagemar

vintagemar said:


> Hello!  Thank you in advance for helping me authenticate the following (hopefully) kate spade bag.  It is black pebbled leather with name embossed on the bottom and front top center, and a gold stamped leather tag sewn to the inner zip pocket.
> Measurements approx:
> 13"L (based on measure of bottom) x 11"H x 3"W, strap approx 19"
> 
> Thank you!
> Marilyn


Hi!  Authenticators, please accept my apologies  - adding missing photos, logo on front of bag and others


----------



## eric4sale

Hi everyone,
I recently picked up a couple of Kate Spade items from a thrift store. They do not have any manufacture tags. I am unsure if they are authentic and would appreciate any help and advice. Also please let me know if you need more photos 
Thank you in advance,
Eric


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

vintagemar said:


> Hello!  Thank you in advance for helping me authenticate the following (hopefully) kate spade bag.  It is black pebbled leather with name embossed on the bottom and front top center, and a gold stamped leather tag sewn to the inner zip pocket.
> Measurements approx:
> 13"L (based on measure of bottom) x 11"H x 3"W, strap approx 19"
> 
> Thank you!
> Marilyn



Authentic! AND gorgeous!!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

eric4sale said:


> Hi everyone,
> I recently picked up a couple of Kate Spade items from a thrift store. They do not have any manufacture tags. I am unsure if they are authentic and would appreciate any help and advice. Also please let me know if you need more photos
> Thank you in advance,
> Eric



No need for more pics. They are all counterfeit and completely illegal to sell. If you can, you should take them back and demand your money back. That store committed a crime selling this to you.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

eric4sale said:


> Hi there,
> I picked up these 3 Kate Spade items from thrift stores. They were a great deal so I took a chance without checking their authenticity. Any help with determining the authenticity would be greatly appreciated  Will post replies with pictures of the other two items.



Counterfeit and illegal to sell.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

jih43711 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can you help me authenticate this Kate Spade? I bought this used bucket bag at a local thrift store. Please let me know if you need more pictures to verify the details. THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR ANY HELP OR SUGGESTION!


Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

noy2x said:


> here are 2 more pics if it would help.
> 
> View attachment 4237465
> View attachment 4237464


 Authentic


----------



## Missy8103

Bought this bag off eBay because I loved the look. I didn't really think to authenticate it first but I would like to know.


----------



## eric4sale

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Counterfeit and illegal to sell.


Awe that's a shame. Thank you very much for the reply. I will most certainly be more careful next time.


----------



## eric4sale

dawnsfinallywed said:


> No need for more pics. They are all counterfeit and completely illegal to sell. If you can, you should take them back and demand your money back. That store committed a crime selling this to you.


Will definitely go see if I can do that. I spent very little $ on it so I took a very small financial risk. Thank you again for all of your help. I will use this as a learning experience for sure.


----------



## jih43711

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!


Thank you!


----------



## noy2x

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic



Thank you so much for your expertise!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Missy8103 said:


> Bought this bag off eBay because I loved the look. I didn't really think to authenticate it first but I would like to know.



Authentic!


----------



## Missy8103

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!


Wow, thanks! Just curious how you can tell?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Missy8103 said:


> Wow, thanks! Just curious how you can tell?


LOL. I just know!


----------



## Bindies

Can you please Authenticate my Kate Spade Bag. 
Bag was purchased in USA last year and I believe to be authentic (I live in UK). I was also advised that the model design was rare. 
Model : Floral (Teal, Pink & Blue) 
Link : None - I own it
Comments : bag has a small tag inside but I can't get a clear image of it. The tag states PWRU4291 (top line)S1008 (middle line)  & 0115 (bottom line). This is on a small square tag under the Kate Spade Tag. The closure is a magnetic circle which can be seen as it's enclosed into the material. The bag is made from 
100% PU. I hope this helps. Thanks


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Bindies said:


> Can you please Authenticate my Kate Spade Bag.
> Bag was purchased in USA last year and I believe to be authentic (I live in UK). I was also advised that the model design was rare.
> Model : Floral (Teal, Pink & Blue)
> Link : None - I own it
> Comments : bag has a small tag inside but I can't get a clear image of it. The tag states PWRU4291 (top line)S1008 (middle line)  & 0115 (bottom line). This is on a small square tag under the Kate Spade Tag. The closure is a magnetic circle which can be seen as it's enclosed into the material. The bag is made from
> 100% PU. I hope this helps. Thanks



This is authentic!


----------



## Bindies

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This is authentic!


Thank very much!!


----------



## vintagemar

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic! AND gorgeous!!!


Thank you!


----------



## teegee

Hi there - I'm considering buying this Kate Spade bag on eBay by seller 1itsnewtoyou but want to confirm if its authentic:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade...boT-T:sc:USPSFirstClass!94941!US!-1:rk:6:pf:0

Here's a pic:


----------



## Fitra Ramadhani

Hi there @dawnsfinallywed! Thank you so much for your time and expertise. Hmm.. I'll try browsing even more then. Still, thanks a million! 


dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic. Not sure of the name.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

teegee said:


> Hi there - I'm considering buying this Kate Spade bag on eBay by seller 1itsnewtoyou but want to confirm if its authentic:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade...boT-T:sc:USPSFirstClass!94941!US!-1:rk:6:pf:0
> 
> Here's a pic:
> View attachment 4254222


It looks like it was pulled off of eBay, but I don't know why. It's authentic.


----------



## QueenJennieVictoria

Hello, please help me to authenticate this Kate Spade tote bag...

Thank you so much!


----------



## Ema28

I'm considering purchasing a Kate Spade bag second hand from a consignment shop. The shop is reputable and sells pretty much all second hand designer items (its located in a rich/old money area!). I'm going to take some pictures Friday, but I don't recall any branding on the leather and when I called to ask for the numbers inside the tags, I was told there are no tags inside. I think she may have been wrong or too lazy to look, but I don't know. Its the size of a tote bag and it is a gold metal frame closure bag, and "kate spade" is engraved in the gold metal latch on the frame. I cannot find anything like it in any internet research. Anyone recall Kate Spade making a bag like this?


----------



## coquette_x

Hi, I am considering purchasing this wallet that the seller guarantees is authentic but has no proof/receipt. What do you think? The zipper compartment seems to be at the back when it's usually on the front in this style? TIA 

Kate spade small purse,
http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/camp...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

QueenJennieVictoria said:


> Hello, please help me to authenticate this Kate Spade tote bag...
> 
> Thank you so much!


Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ema28 said:


> I'm considering purchasing a Kate Spade bag second hand from a consignment shop. The shop is reputable and sells pretty much all second hand designer items (its located in a rich/old money area!). I'm going to take some pictures Friday, but I don't recall any branding on the leather and when I called to ask for the numbers inside the tags, I was told there are no tags inside. I think she may have been wrong or too lazy to look, but I don't know. Its the size of a tote bag and it is a gold metal frame closure bag, and "kate spade" is engraved in the gold metal latch on the frame. I cannot find anything like it in any internet research. Anyone recall Kate Spade making a bag like this?



I would have to see pictures.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

coquette_x said:


> Hi, I am considering purchasing this wallet that the seller guarantees is authentic but has no proof/receipt. What do you think? The zipper compartment seems to be at the back when it's usually on the front in this style? TIA
> 
> Kate spade small purse,
> http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/camp...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android



Authentic.


----------



## Ema28

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I would have to see pictures.



I bought it, but they said if I find that it’s fake then they would refund me.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ema28 said:


> I bought it, but they said if I find that it’s fake then they would refund me.


Totally authentic.


----------



## teegee

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It looks like it was pulled off of eBay, but I don't know why. It's authentic.


Thanks for your reply - looks like she got kicked off eBay (possibly for selling fakes?) - I was interested in a few bags she had and wanted combined shipping, so asked about them on the Coach and Dooney forums, but they said to be careful since she had listed/sold fakes before. I decided not to buy from her, but it looks like she is no longer a registered user...
I appreciate all the help all of you guys gave me! - teresa


----------



## cuterdan

Please help to check this wallet, is this from KS outlet?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

cuterdan said:


> Please help to check this wallet, is this from KS outlet?
> Thanks in advance.



Authentic.


----------



## cokeefe

Hello! I couldn't find an "identify" KS thread so I thought I'd try here. I have several bags purchased at Kate Spade outlet a few years ago that I am trying to sell but I do not have years or style names. There are several in the link below I don't want to blow this thread up with so many images. I have more images if need be, but thought I'd start with these.


----------



## alphagam1904

cokeefe said:


> Hello! I couldn't find an "identify" KS thread so I thought I'd try here. I have several bags purchased at Kate Spade outlet a few years ago that I am trying to sell but I do not have years or style names. There are several in the link below I don't want to blow this thread up with so many images. I have more images if need be, but thought I'd start with these.



This is a Dooney bag, not KS!


----------



## cokeefe

alphagam1904 said:


> This is a Dooney bag, not KS!


Sorry, the first image is Dooney the next six are Kate Spade though!


----------



## Pirategirl92

Hi,
I am brand new to this forum. Great source of information on bags, thanks! I found a Kate Spade at a thrift store and decided to purchase. I have not seen this print before. Vintage Sam style bag and even has the Made in USA tag inside the zip pocket. The quality is very good. The printed “k” interior seemed odd for the era (made in USA from ‘96-‘02). Anyone familiar with this particular bag and does it seem authentic? Thanks in advance


----------



## cokeefe

Trying again with just KS images:


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Pirategirl92 said:


> Hi,
> I am brand new to this forum. Great source of information on bags, thanks! I found a Kate Spade at a thrift store and decided to purchase. I have not seen this print before. Vintage Sam style bag and even has the Made in USA tag inside the zip pocket. The quality is very good. The printed “k” interior seemed odd for the era (made in USA from ‘96-‘02). Anyone familiar with this particular bag and does it seem authentic? Thanks in advance



Authentic Lizard Faille.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I can't tell about the brown... the interior looks non-ks-ish. LOL. However, the white and black are both authentic. 



cokeefe said:


> Trying again with just KS images:


----------



## jesands

I'm concerned this may not be authenticate. Would you be able to give me your assessment? Thank you in advance.

 *the dust bag has very shiny letters.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

jesands said:


> I'm concerned this may not be authenticate. Would you be able to give me your assessment? Thank you in advance.
> 
> *the dust bag has very shiny letters.


Please post a picture of the whole bag, as well. Thanks!


----------



## jesands

jesands said:


> I'm concerned this may not be authenticate. Would you be able to give me your assessment? Thank you in advance.
> 
> *the dust bag has very shiny letters.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

It's authentic.


----------



## kithrobyn

Hi,
Can you tell me if this is authentic or not?  I apologize, I got the photos from the web and their not the best.  



































Thank you


----------



## jesands

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It's authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## kithrobyn

Here is the link for the Kate Spade bag I posted yesterday.

https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/62277843


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

kithrobyn said:


> Hi,
> Can you tell me if this is authentic or not?  I apologize, I got the photos from the web and their not the best.
> 
> Authentic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


----------



## kithrobyn

I thought for sure it would be fake.  Thank you.


----------



## mk lover

Hi lovely ladies,
I couldn't find an identify KS thread. Can any one help me with the name of this wallet pls. Tq in advance.


----------



## Lovepurses19

Is this bag authentic?


----------



## girlmimi

Hello everyone, I would greatly appreciate some help with this. I’ve had this bag for years (it was given to me) and I don’t know if anyone can identify the name of the bag and if it’s authentic? I’d like to sell it but don’t know what to price it or call it  
Thanks so much!


----------



## girlmimi

Here are two more images of the front and close up detail.


----------



## Chikakishima

Can some verify this purse and wallet, I just bought them off of poshmark


----------



## Colbi

https://bnc.lt/focc/6CIVFCd7BT

Can someone tell me if this bag is legit or not?


----------



## Colbi

Colbi said:


> https://bnc.lt/focc/6CIVFCd7BT
> 
> Can someone tell me if this bag is legit or not?


The “New York” is off center which makes me hesitate. I really want a good quality vintage Sam bag but am worried about accidentally buying a counterfeit! Any insight would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## velvet vixen

Hello! I purchased this bag on Ebay last week. The clock was ticking and the price was very low. I’m curious as to whether it’s authentic. I think it’s leather but any more it’s hard to be sure (for me anyway). It’s very soft and pebbled. The only tag in it says Made in China. If it’s real, does anyone know its name or how old it is? Thanks so much.


----------



## Lovepurses19

Is this bag authentic? Please help


----------



## Harmonypig

Can anyone tell if this bag is real or fake? Thank you!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

mk lover said:


> Hi lovely ladies,
> I couldn't find an identify KS thread. Can any one help me with the name of this wallet pls. Tq in advance.



Camellia Street is the collection name. Stacy is the wallet style.... a Camellia Street Stacy!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Lovepurses19 said:


> Is this bag authentic?


Yes it is.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

girlmimi said:


> Here are two more images of the front and close up detail.


It is authentic. Not sure of name or style.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Chikakishima said:


> Can some verify this purse and wallet, I just bought them off of poshmark



These are fine. Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Colbi said:


> https://bnc.lt/focc/6CIVFCd7BT
> 
> Can someone tell me if this bag is legit or not?


Nope! It's a total counterfeit.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Harmonypig said:


> Can anyone tell if this bag is real or fake? Thank you!
> View attachment 4316237
> View attachment 4316238
> View attachment 4316239
> View attachment 4316240
> View attachment 4316241



Very early nylon Claire with the Made in USA flag tag.


----------



## mk lover

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Camellia Street is the collection name. Stacy is the wallet style.... a Camellia Street Stacy!



Helo Dear, 
Thank you for the reply. 
I had googled for that name/design but it appear to be an 'open wallet design' not like mine : it is zip around wallet. And now im doubting its authenticity. Can you please authenticate it for me. I will attach the close up photos. TIA


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

mk lover said:


> Helo Dear,
> Thank you for the reply.
> I had googled for that name/design but it appear to be an 'open wallet design' not like mine : it is zip around wallet. And now im doubting its authenticity. Can you please authenticate it for me. I will attach the close up photos. TIA




It's authentic. Made for outlet.


----------



## mk lover

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It's authentic. Made for outlet.


Thank you so much!


----------



## girlmimi

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It is authentic. Not sure of name or style.


Thank you for your help!
If anyone knows the name of this bag, please let me know. Thanks again!


----------



## Citosgirl

Hi everyone,

I'm very much a novice when it comes to buying online.  I love this newspaper clutch, but it's priced so low it has me second guessing. Is it authentic? Thanks!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Citosgirl said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm very much a novice when it comes to buying online.  I love this newspaper clutch, but it's priced so low it has me second guessing. Is it authentic? Thanks!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-NEWSPAPER-CLUTCH-Envelope-Bag-ICON-NEW-YORK-Purse-Bag-ollectors-bag/333035541400?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649



Yes, I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Citosgirl

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes, I believe this is authentic.


 Woot! Thank you


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

velvet vixen said:


> Hello! I purchased this bag on Ebay last week. The clock was ticking and the price was very low. I’m curious as to whether it’s authentic. I think it’s leather but any more it’s hard to be sure (for me anyway). It’s very soft and pebbled. The only tag in it says Made in China. If it’s real, does anyone know its name or how old it is? Thanks so much.



It's authentic. Not sure of name. Not REALLY old... maybe within the last 10 years.


----------



## jmcgee

Hi,
I bought this item on Poshmark and I am uncertain if it is a fake. The inner gold stamp has a different K than the one on the authentic wallet I purchased directly from Kate Spade. Also, the leather feels almost plasticky, which makes me suspicious. The seller says it is from an outlet. Please let me know what you think, thank you!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

jmcgee said:


> Hi,
> I bought this item on Poshmark and I am uncertain if it is a fake. The inner gold stamp has a different K than the one on the authentic wallet I purchased directly from Kate Spade. Also, the leather feels almost plasticky, which makes me suspicious. The seller says it is from an outlet. Please let me know what you think, thank you!



It’s fine. Probably not leather, but PVC. It’s authentic.


----------



## jmcgee

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It’s fine. Probably not leather, but PVC. It’s authentic.



Thank you for your help!


----------



## Stb5

Both, but the lettering spacing between the p and a on the burgundy one had me questioning. New to this—thank you!


----------



## alexmerced

Swanky said:


> Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
> Thanks!
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*


----------



## alexmerced

I bought these at an estate sale recently and would like help with authenticity thanks


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Authentic.  to alexmerced!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Stb5 said:


> Both, but the lettering spacing between the p and a on the burgundy one had me questioning. New to this—thank you!



Where were these purchased?


----------



## alexmerced

bought this at a thrift store, is it real ty


----------



## Vlbarber

Can someone please authenticate this Kate Spade bag? I purchased it from a seller that claimed to have a COA, even though I never confirmed it. And then I sold itto a user that returned it saying it was not authentic. Thanks for any info!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Vlbarber said:


> Can someone please authenticate this Kate Spade bag? I purchased it from a seller that claimed to have a COA, even though I never confirmed it. And then I sold itto a user that returned it saying it was not authentic. Thanks for any info!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4328818
> View attachment 4328819
> View attachment 4328821
> View attachment 4328822
> View attachment 4328823
> View attachment 4328824
> View attachment 4328825




This bag is 100% authentic!!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

alexmerced said:


> bought this at a thrift store, is it real ty



I need a clearer pic... and a pic of the interior label.


----------



## Vlbarber

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This bag is 100% authentic!!!


Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

Vlbarber said:


> Can someone please authenticate this Kate Spade bag? I purchased it from a seller that claimed to have a COA, even though I never confirmed it. And then I sold itto a user that returned it saying it was not authentic. Thanks for any info!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4328818
> View attachment 4328819
> View attachment 4328821
> View attachment 4328822
> View attachment 4328823
> View attachment 4328824
> View attachment 4328825





dawnsfinallywed said:


> This bag is 100% authentic!!!





Vlbarber said:


> Thank you!


Refer the buyer here.


----------



## Lovepurses19

Lovepurses19 said:


> Is this bag authentic? Please help


Anyone able to tell if this bag is authentic?


----------



## bematthe

I have a slightly different request. I don't need an authentication, but does anyone know the style name of this KS bag?

Thank you so much!


----------



## kithrobyn

I went thrifting yesterday and bought a bag that was a Betsey Johnson satchel and it had a kate spade something attached to the handle.  I am trying to figure out if this is authentic, what it is called and what it is used for.  I think it may be an id holder or a card holder of some sort.  The back of it is a pocket and the front is a clear pocket.  Thank you for your help.  I really appreciate it.

Here are photos:


----------



## BeenBurned

kithrobyn said:


> I went thrifting yesterday and bought a bag that was a Betsey Johnson satchel and it had a kate spade something attached to the handle.  I am trying to figure out if this is authentic, what it is called and what it is used for.  I think it may be an id holder or a card holder of some sort.  The back of it is a pocket and the front is a clear pocket.  Thank you for your help.  I really appreciate it.
> 
> Here are photos:


It looks like an ID or badge holder.


----------



## kithrobyn

BeenBurned said:


> It looks like an ID or badge holder.


That's what I'm thinking because of the clear pocket.  It seemed sort of large for a luggage tag.  I used to work in a building that had mag locks that responded to our badges, this would have been awesome then.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Lovepurses19 said:


> Anyone able to tell if this bag is authentic?



What bag are you talking about???


----------



## erssa

Hello,

Are you able to tell if this bag is authentic? I have tried to figure out what style it is so that I could compare with authentic ones, but have not had any luck. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

erssa said:


> Hello,
> 
> Are you able to tell if this bag is authentic? I have tried to figure out what style it is so that I could compare with authentic ones, but have not had any luck. Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4332703
> View attachment 4332704
> View attachment 4332705
> View attachment 4332706



Authentic. Not sure of the style name or year.


----------



## erssa

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic. Not sure of the style name or year.


Thank you so much, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Ses76

I need help because I’m not sure if this bag is authentic. It never occurred to me that it wouldn’t be - it was a “hand me down”- but then I tried to find details on the bag online and I can’t find any that look the same. Thanks for any info!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ses76 said:


> View attachment 4337459
> View attachment 4337460
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need help because I’m not sure if this bag is authentic. It never occurred to me that it wouldn’t be - it was a “hand me down”- but then I tried to find details on the bag online and I can’t find any that look the same. Thanks for any info!



It's authentic!


----------



## Grace1784

Hi ladies! This is my first post and i am pretty sure I just bought a fake bag. It was a late night browsing poshmark type of night and just impulsively bought it without really looking. But the more i look and cross reference fake bags I think mine is fake. The cheap price tag should have given it away Thanks for your help!


----------



## franny94

Hey!
Wondering if you guys can help with this one? Authentic or fake? If authentic, does anyone know the name of it?
Thank you!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Grace1784 said:


> Hi ladies! This is my first post and i am pretty sure I just bought a fake bag. It was a late night browsing poshmark type of night and just impulsively bought it without really looking. But the more i look and cross reference fake bags I think mine is fake. The cheap price tag should have given it away Thanks for your help!



This is authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

franny94 said:


> Hey!
> Wondering if you guys can help with this one? Authentic or fake? If authentic, does anyone know the name of it?
> Thank you!



Authentic. Not sure of the name.


----------



## Grace1784

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This is authentic.


Really?! Wow. The tag says made in China, and i thought all leather bags were suppose to say made in Italy, and the tag being on the back threw me. Thanks for your response


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Grace1784 said:


> Really?! Wow. The tag says made in China, and i thought all leather bags were suppose to say made in Italy, and the tag being on the back threw me. Thanks for your response



No... when ks first made leather bags back in the late 90s, they were all made in Italy. However, the ks company has been making all types of bags in China for years.


----------



## kithrobyn

Hi, I found this bag at a thrift store last week and am wondering if it is authentic.  If so, does anyone know the style and is it supposed to have a closure of some sort? 

Thank you very much


----------



## kithrobyn

kithrobyn said:


> Hi, I found this bag at a thrift store last week and am wondering if it is authentic.  If so, does anyone know the style and is it supposed to have a closure of some sort?
> 
> Thank you very much
> 
> View attachment 4345685


I think I found it, *Kate Spade Baxter Street Stevie.*


----------



## Amarilis939

hello Dawnsfinalywed! Could you please help me as well in authenticating this black purse I bought a few days ago from local reseller... it said it is new and genuine leather. And then the stitching started falling a bit and I can see weird white fabric through the button hole of the purse...(

Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## Kathi S

Hello, can anyone tell me if this is real Please?
Much appreciated! https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/63814404


----------



## Kathi S

Hello, can anyone tell me if this is real Please?
Much appreciated! https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/63814404


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Amarilis939 said:


> View attachment 4346317
> View attachment 4346318
> View attachment 4346319
> View attachment 4346321
> View attachment 4346320
> View attachment 4346323
> View attachment 4346322
> View attachment 4346319
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hello Dawnsfinalywed! Could you please help me as well in authenticating this black purse I bought a few days ago from local reseller... it said it is new and genuine leather. And then the stitching started falling a bit and I can see weird white fabric through the button hole of the purse...(
> 
> Thank you so much for your time!



It's authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Kathi S said:


> Hello, can anyone tell me if this is real Please?
> Much appreciated! https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/63814404



Authentic!


----------



## Kathi S

Thank you!


----------



## Almom321

Swanky said:


> Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
> Thanks!
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*


Hello New here trying to get any help on this bag that I can , please help . Authenticate thank you in advance


----------



## Rainfeather1245

Hello! Please help authenticate this purse for me.
Thank you!


----------



## Hildabeast

Hello all!! Can you take a look at this and tell me if you think it’s real? Is it the Maryanne?


----------



## Sheila1132

fable2506 said:


> Please ladies I need your wisdom authentic? The pull is a question for me.


Hi, I have the exact same bi-fold.  Someone in town told me it's a "Stacy," but she also said mine is fake because the zipper pull isn't a leather pull.  I'm curious as to whether mine is fake too.  I can't find this kind of zipper pull on any real wallet like this. Good to see that you have the same one.  Do you know if it's a Stacy or other model?


----------



## Sheila1132

fable2506 said:


> Please ladies I need your wisdom authentic? The pull is a question for me.


Did you find out the model of this wallet?  I thought it was a Stacy, but all the other Stacy's are leather pulls.  I have one like yours and was told it was a fake.  Would love to know if it's real!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Almom321 said:


> Hello New here trying to get any help on this bag that I can , please help . Authenticate thank you in advance


This is authentic. Not sure of name or collection.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Hildabeast said:


> Hello all!! Can you take a look at this and tell me if you think it’s real? Is it the Maryanne?


Authentic. Yes, it looks like the Gold Coast Maryanne.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Nothing wrong with this one! Authentic! 



Rainfeather1245 said:


> Hello! Please help authenticate this purse for me.
> Thank you!
> Nothing wrong with this one! Authentic!


----------



## Kwynbee

Hi,
I have two requests please.
I would really appreciate it if someone could confirm the authenticity of this Call Me Chase purse please.

Also I am positive that the font on this dust bag is wrong and it is fake, if someone could confirm that I would appreciate it. The dust bag did not come with the purse but I am pretty sure an ebay seller sent me a fake dust bag.  Photos part 1 (1-7)









Thank you very much for your time!


----------



## Kwynbee

Call Me Chase Photos Part 2 (8-15)

Thank you again for your time!!


----------



## mizcrash

Hi! Does anyone recognize this bag? I got it at a thrift store today.


----------



## vanillalatte13

Hello everyone,
Apologies in advance if it isnt ok to post this here, but I figured it was somewhat related to authentication in general..

I've been looking to buy a few KS dresses from ebay and I noticed that some of the fabric tags on the dresses don't have the spade logo on them and some of them do....does this have anything to do with outlet VS retail? or is is that they added the spade on in more recent years? Just hoping not to buy anything counterfeit as I've read about fakes being made of the more popular styles!

Thank you so much for any insight!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Kwynbee said:


> Call Me Chase Photos Part 2 (8-15)
> 
> Thank you again for your time!!


It's authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

mizcrash said:


> Hi! Does anyone recognize this bag? I got it at a thrift store today.


Authentic. Good find!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Kwynbee said:


> Call Me Chase Photos Part 2 (8-15)
> 
> Thank you again for your time!!


Nothing wrong with the dust bag either, as far as I can tell. I compared it to one of mine and they are the same.


----------



## Kwynbee

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It's authentic.


Thank you very much, I really appreciate you taking the time to help us all out!!


----------



## Kwynbee

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Nothing wrong with the dust bag either, as far as I can tell. I compared it to one of mine and they are the same.



Thank you so much for your time, on my initial looking at the dust bag I thought it was ok but when I compared it to others the font is definitely incredibly close but upon closer inspection I see differences. 

I am sorry to ask again I just want to be sure before I call out this seller for selling counterfeit bags.
The first photo is authentic (and the cover photo on their listing) the second is the one the eBay seller sent me. The big K was my first red flag (what should have been my first red flag was that the seller has sold 60 plus new dust bags). The F touching the L in floated and the differences in the thickness and the length of the letters.


----------



## Mallows

Hello. Please help me authenticate this bag that I bought online. It looks authentic online but I am doubting now when I was looking at it in person. Thank you..
https://www.trademe.co.nz/1979951621


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Kwynbee said:


> Thank you so much for your time, on my initial looking at the dust bag I thought it was ok but when I compared it to others the font is definitely incredibly close but upon closer inspection I see differences.
> 
> I am sorry to ask again I just want to be sure before I call out this seller for selling counterfeit bags.
> The first photo is authentic (and the cover photo on their listing) the second is the one the eBay seller sent me. The big K was my first red flag (what should have been my first red flag was that the seller has sold 60 plus new dust bags). The F touching the L in floated and the differences in the thickness and the length of the letters.
> View attachment 4370023
> View attachment 4370027



I see your point.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Mallows said:


> Hello. Please help me authenticate this bag that I bought online. It looks authentic online but I am doubting now when I was looking at it in person. Thank you..
> https://www.trademe.co.nz/1979951621


It's authentic.


----------



## kam_inlina

Can someone please help to authenticate this bag. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Augmay

Is this authentic? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Mallows

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It's authentic.


Thank you very much for your help. I am glad we have this site.


----------



## erinmcgrath

I purchased this via The RealReal as a longtime Kate fan. I *was* thinking it was odd to see the Dot Noel logo on its own, please advise. I'm to receive it on Friday; I've been in touch with them but they have not responded aside from "we are sending your email to a higher level of customer service agents." It's my first purchase from TRR, needless to say I'm not jazzed about buying from them again if there are issues with this bag. Other warning signs: "excellent, no signs of wear," and they didn't include photos of the interior tag. They claim the dust bag is included but that says nothing about provenance.


----------



## mizcrash

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic. Good find!


Awesome thank you for your help!


----------



## PurseAddictDeb

Can you please help authenticate this bag?


----------



## erinmcgrath

erinmcgrath said:


> I purchased this via The RealReal as a longtime Kate fan. I *was* thinking it was odd to see the Dot Noel logo on its own, please advise. I'm to receive it on Friday; I've been in touch with them but they have not responded aside from "we are sending your email to a higher level of customer service agents." It's my first purchase from TRR, needless to say I'm not jazzed about buying from them again if there are issues with this bag. Other warning signs: "excellent, no signs of wear," and they didn't include photos of the interior tag. They claim the dust bag is included but that says nothing about provenance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4378024
> View attachment 4378025
> View attachment 4378026
> View attachment 4378027
> View attachment 4378024
> View attachment 4378025




UPDATE: I've received the bag. It came with the expected Kate Spade dust bag and is honestly stunning in person. The style code on the inside is PXRU1587. I called a shop and they confirmed this is a limited-run boutique bag, and not MFF. So weird - I have never seen one like this. Any further information or insight appreciated.


----------



## maddieh312

hello all!
this is my first post, so apologies in advance for any mistakes in formatting. i just purchased a kate spade laurel way reese satchel and laurel way bitsy wallet on poshmark, both in the color cloudcover. paid $185 for both, and it just now occurred to me that it was maybe too good to be true. i’ve attatched the seller photos, and would love if i could get some help authenticating!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

PurseAddictDeb said:


> Can you please help authenticate this bag?



Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

maddieh312 said:


> hello all!
> this is my first post, so apologies in advance for any mistakes in formatting. i just purchased a kate spade laurel way reese satchel and laurel way bitsy wallet on poshmark, both in the color cloudcover. paid $185 for both, and it just now occurred to me that it was maybe too good to be true. i’ve attatched the seller photos, and would love if i could get some help authenticating!



I don't see anything wrong with this. I'd say it's authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

erinmcgrath said:


> I purchased this via The RealReal as a longtime Kate fan. I *was* thinking it was odd to see the Dot Noel logo on its own, please advise. I'm to receive it on Friday; I've been in touch with them but they have not responded aside from "we are sending your email to a higher level of customer service agents." It's my first purchase from TRR, needless to say I'm not jazzed about buying from them again if there are issues with this bag. Other warning signs: "excellent, no signs of wear," and they didn't include photos of the interior tag. They claim the dust bag is included but that says nothing about provenance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4378024
> View attachment 4378025
> View attachment 4378026
> View attachment 4378027
> View attachment 4378024
> View attachment 4378025




This is authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

kam_inlina said:


> Can someone please help to authenticate this bag. Thank you in advance.
> 
> View attachment 4373969
> View attachment 4373970
> View attachment 4373971
> View attachment 4373973
> View attachment 4373974
> View attachment 4373975
> View attachment 4373976


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

kam_inlina said:


> Can someone please help to authenticate this bag. Thank you in advance.
> 
> View attachment 4373969
> View attachment 4373970
> View attachment 4373971
> View attachment 4373973
> View attachment 4373974
> View attachment 4373975
> View attachment 4373976


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Augmay said:


> View attachment 4377609
> View attachment 4377610
> View attachment 4377611
> View attachment 4377612
> View attachment 4377613
> View attachment 4377614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this authentic? Thanks for your help.



Yes, it is.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

kam_inlina said:


> Can someone please help to authenticate this bag. Thank you in advance.
> 
> View attachment 4373969
> View attachment 4373970
> View attachment 4373971
> View attachment 4373973
> View attachment 4373974
> View attachment 4373975
> View attachment 4373976



Authentic!


----------



## alphagam1904

I knew that when Deborah left, KSNY would change direction. However, after seeing a couple of collections now, I don't know that I love it the way that I used to. The change in logo really jumps out to me- it doesn't feel like Kate Spade anymore. How is everyone feeling about the new feeling and look of KSNY?


----------



## Ineedanewhandbag

To me, you can tell that the company are trying to fit a new image. The bags are nice, but they are completely different to how I perceive Kate Spade used to be, it feels like something is missing for me? The brand will gain new fans, but I think those who really loved what Kate Spade used to be may look elsewhere...


----------



## pursesandoxies

I haven't purchased anything since LDL left.  I've been so disappointed in all of it. KS is missing that "fun" vibe it used to have.  It always seemed as though KS was coming out with new prints, new bag styles and all kinds of different accessories.  Now everything is just blah to me.


----------



## BeachBagGal

I haven’t been on the KS site in awhile and just noticed that all the whimsical seasonal collections are gone. I used to enjoy looking at all the fun limited collections, esp. the spring and summer ones. It’s disappointing. 

So who left the company and when did this all change? Is the outlet the same way or do they do still do fun collections?


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Oh my god, what the heck happened? It's all so boring. KSNY was known for whimsy weirdness, like that VW van crossbody. Even the scarves, which I have always loved, are mostly logo-mania. Ugh.


----------



## erinmcgrath

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This is authentic.



Thank you!!


----------



## Vanilla milk

Hi! Ima newbie here so sorry if there are any wrong formatting. I bought this ks lottie bag but it came up with no cc or certi, so i wonder its a fake? But seller told me it's a factory outlet stuff so it may come with some minor incl no cc or certi. Help me with ur thought please


----------



## erinmcgrath

I agree - I feel like the new direction alienated me (and maybe it's my age - I'm almost 40.) There really are not many brands that I feel I can relate to these days - I loved classic Henri Bendel for instance, but eventually got turned off by all the silly charms and junk they put on everything! Bummer.. sticking to collecting the classics.


----------



## travelbags

I haven't purchased a KSNY bag for more than a year.
The last one I got was the wicker Justina and I wasn't 100% in love with it, but kept it because of the sale price.
Now it seems like there has been two huge "surprise sales" in the same month and another 30% is happening on the retail site.
They closed the store closest to me, so I can't go in person and check the quality of the bags which seems to have declined.
I have the cedar street maise in NINE colors and there isn't one bag i want to purchase today.

Good thing I can shop from my own closet.

i might have to unsubscribe from the emails.  during the 'surprise sale" i received at least one email a day for a week.


----------



## kam_inlina

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!


Thank you!!


----------



## cohenderson

Hi, I bought this bag via Poshmark. Would anyone authenticate this, please?


----------



## Jfsmith28

I can’t find another one like it, so I’m not sure if this is authentic. Thanks for your help.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Vanilla milk said:


> Hi! Ima newbie here so sorry if there are any wrong formatting. I bought this ks lottie bag but it came up with no cc or certi, so i wonder its a fake? But seller told me it's a factory outlet stuff so it may come with some minor incl no cc or certi. Help me with ur thought please




Um... what bag??? Pictures needed.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

cohenderson said:


> View attachment 4390060
> View attachment 4390061
> View attachment 4390062
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I bought this bag via Poshmark. Would anyone authenticate this, please?


Authentic.


----------



## cohenderson

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic.


Thank you so much!


----------



## anitav

Hi all, I am newbie here. I bought KS Alyse Wison Road from someone claimed to be a trusted shopper. One sticthing line near bottom of the bag is bothering me. The stitching length getting narrow but 3 other sides are fine. Could you help to authenticate this bag please? Thank you


----------



## PurseUOut

Judging by how frequent the sales are it seems they are quickly trying to phase out the old stuff.


----------



## Jfsmith28

I am trying to find out if this is Kate Spade with wristlet/wallet. I got it at a yard sale but I cannot find another one like it.


----------



## Augmay

Many thanks for your help. Is this bag Authentic?  And I don’t understand which of these is the style number. Is it the WKRU0461 Or QO64?  And is that QO as in the letter O, or is it zero? Thanks!! Thrift store find. Researched it online and cannot find another one like it,  but it could be because I don’t know what is actually the style number to search. Many thanks


----------



## Kmd826

Received this today from a private seller and pretty ticked. I’m 99.9% this is not authentic. Can this be confirmed.


----------



## Ineedanewhandbag

PurseUOut said:


> Judging by how frequent the sales are it seems they are quickly trying to phase out the old stuff.



Yes, in the UK they have a sale of up to 50% (used to be 40%) on the older styles


----------



## kam_inlina

This Kate Spade bag might be a knockoff. Could you please authenticate this bag? I still have few days to return this bag. Thank you in advance


----------



## kam_inlina

More photos


----------



## Nurselove2013

I paid $30 for this at a Goodwill. Wondering if it’s authentic. Research I’ve done is contradictory. I think it’s not authentic because I’m not that lucky but it seems very well made for a fake. I like it either way. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Nurselove2013

Nurselove2013 said:


> View attachment 4397563
> View attachment 4397564
> View attachment 4397565
> View attachment 4397566
> View attachment 4397567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid $30 for this at a Goodwill. Wondering if it’s authentic. Research I’ve done is contradictory. I think it’s not authentic because I’m not that lucky but it seems very well made for a fake. I like it either way. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Nurselove2013

Anyone know if this bag is authentic. Thanks again.


----------



## anitav

Do we still have KS authenticators in this forum? Kindly need your help, please..



anitav said:


> Hi all, I am newbie here. I bought KS Alyse Wison Road from someone claimed to be a trusted shopper. One sticthing line near bottom of the bag is bothering me. The stitching length getting narrow but 3 other sides are fine. Could you help to authenticate this bag please? Thank you


----------



## nada16

Hi all, newbie here. Saw a Kate Spade wallet that's really cheap. Seller does not know if it's authentic since it was a gift. Can someone please help me authenticate this wallet? Thank you in advance.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

anitav said:


> Hi all, I am newbie here. I bought KS Alyse Wison Road from someone claimed to be a trusted shopper. One sticthing line near bottom of the bag is bothering me. The stitching length getting narrow but 3 other sides are fine. Could you help to authenticate this bag please? Thank you



Nothing to worry about. This is authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Good find. It's authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

nada16 said:


> Hi all, newbie here. Saw a Kate Spade wallet that's really cheap. Seller does not know if it's authentic since it was a gift. Can someone please help me authenticate this wallet? Thank you in advance.


Looks fine. I'd say it's authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Kmd826 said:


> Received this today from a private seller and pretty ticked. I’m 99.9% this is not authentic. Can this be confirmed.



These are 100% counterfeit.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Augmay said:


> View attachment 4393213
> View attachment 4393214
> View attachment 4393215
> View attachment 4393216
> View attachment 4393217
> View attachment 4393218
> View attachment 4393219
> View attachment 4393220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks for your help. Is this bag Authentic?  And I don’t understand which of these is the style number. Is it the WKRU0461 Or QO64?  And is that QO as in the letter O, or is it zero? Thanks!! Thrift store find. Researched it online and cannot find another one like it,  but it could be because I don’t know what is actually the style number to search. Many thanks



Totally authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Jfsmith28 said:


> I am trying to find out if this is Kate Spade with wristlet/wallet. I got it at a yard sale but I cannot find another one like it.


Authentic! Good find!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

cohenderson said:


> View attachment 4390060
> View attachment 4390061
> View attachment 4390062
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I bought this bag via Poshmark. Would anyone authenticate this, please?


Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

kam_inlina said:


> View attachment 4397221
> View attachment 4397224
> View attachment 4397226
> View attachment 4397225
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos


Looks fine to me. I'd say authentic.


----------



## nada16

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Looks fine. I'd say it's authentic.



Oh good. Thank you so much!


----------



## Kellbell3

Hey everyone. I'm new here, and totally new to purses. I'm wondering if anyone can tell me if this real or not.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Kellbell3 said:


> Hey everyone. I'm new here, and totally new to purses. I'm wondering if anyone can tell me if this real or not.
> View attachment 4404136
> View attachment 4404151
> View attachment 4404155
> View attachment 4404156
> View attachment 4404157
> View attachment 4404142
> View attachment 4404149
> View attachment 4404150



Yes... authentic... from an early collection.


----------



## anitav

Thank you



dawnsfinallywed said:


> Nothing to worry about. This is authentic.


----------



## Saypoint

This bag looks well made, but I’m not sure. I’ve obscured the seller’s markings. Thanks


----------



## Saypoint

I bought this late spade bag and am now wondering if it’s a fake. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Saypoint

Saypoint said:


> View attachment 4406015
> View attachment 4406016
> View attachment 4406017
> View attachment 4406018
> View attachment 4406019
> View attachment 4406018
> View attachment 4406015
> View attachment 4406016
> View attachment 4406017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this late spade bag and am now wondering if it’s a fake. Thanks for any help.


Kate spade. Oops.


----------



## Saypoint

Additional photos. Tags inside, zipper tab has spade on rivet, close up of stitching quality.


----------



## Saypoint

Saypoint said:


> Additional photos. Tags inside, zipper tab has spade on rivet, close up of stitching quality.


I’ve just ordered another bag through the ks official store website so I should be able to compare the quality at least but it won’t be here until late next week. I wanted a lighter color for the summer anyway. 
Anyone?  I’m getting anxious as my return period on the red bag ends in a few days. Thanks so much.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Saypoint said:


> View attachment 4406015
> View attachment 4406016
> View attachment 4406017
> View attachment 4406018
> View attachment 4406019
> View attachment 4406018
> View attachment 4406015
> View attachment 4406016
> View attachment 4406017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this late spade bag and am now wondering if it’s a fake. Thanks for any help.



Is there something about this that makes you think it's fake?
It looks fine to me!


----------



## Saypoint

Thank you so much. I was very happy with it until someone made a sour face when I said I bought it on ebay. I started to second guess.  The seller had good ratings and the bag seemed fine but I started to think I had made a mistake. Thanks again.


----------



## pursesandoxies

Saypoint said:


> View attachment 4405951
> View attachment 4405952
> View attachment 4405953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bag looks well made, but I’m not sure. I’ve obscured the seller’s markings. Thanks


Looks good from these pics.  The style number matches with the Grove Street Small Lana.  It's an outlet line.  To confirm you could ask the seller for a pic of the tag inside that will have the same style number as the price tag.


----------



## pursesandoxies

Saypoint said:


> Thank you so much. I was very happy with it until someone made a sour face when I said I bought it on ebay. I started to second guess.  The seller had good ratings and the bag seemed fine but I started to think I had made a mistake. Thanks again.


You're welcome!! Enjoy your bag and don't worry about the sour face people lol.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Saypoint said:


> Thank you so much. I was very happy with it until someone made a sour face when I said I bought it on ebay. I started to second guess.  The seller had good ratings and the bag seemed fine but I started to think I had made a mistake. Thanks again.



You can find good deals on eBay if you know what to look for! Apparently that person had a bad experience! Enjoy your bag!


----------



## Heather3027

Good afternoon everyone. I would like some help authenticating this Kate Spade handbag. The lady assured me that it was authentic but I can't really find any information online about this particular one. Thank you so much.


----------



## Piratekitty86

Fake?


----------



## kwizzle

Can someone authenticate this? Thanks!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Heather3027 said:


> Good afternoon everyone. I would like some help authenticating this Kate Spade handbag. The lady assured me that it was authentic but I can't really find any information online about this particular one. Thank you so much.



Yes, this is totally authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

kwizzle said:


> Can someone authenticate this? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412296
> View attachment 4412297
> View attachment 4412298
> View attachment 4412301
> View attachment 4412302
> View attachment 4412303


Yes, this is authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Piratekitty86 said:


> Fake?


Yup. Totally fake.


----------



## Vessalius

Swanky said:


> Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
> Thanks!
> 
> *Hi!
> I got this kate spades’ bag as a gift from my friend, but i want to know that is it a real one or fakes. Can you help me to check it? Thankyou!*


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Authentic


----------



## BoredErica

As a person who is a new KS fan who is also very young (25), I'm not alienated by the brand change. There are times where I prefer having the old "kate spade new york" label in gold with a golden metallic spade though. I think Nicola Glass is a wee bit obsessed with the spade. It's good a lot of the time to me, but it doesn't need to be on *everything*. Having said that I do like the Nicola bicolor small (magnetic closure) and the Amelia bags. They feel like they're expensive to me at a relatively low price.

I would like them to rehash old styles every once in a while though, for those who miss those styles.


----------



## Paige79

Hi Authenticator,
   i was planning to buy this Kate Spade wallet. I saw this in facebook, but im not sure if authentic or fake. Pls help
   Thank you in advance


----------



## anita627

Swanky said:


> Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
> Thanks!
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*


I hope I'm doing this right.  The posting instructions were a bit unclear to me.  I have a bag that I believe is from the Kate Spade outlet, but am not sure it's authentic.  Also I'd like to know the style name if it is real.  Hope you all can help me!  Thanks so much!


----------



## Heather3027

Thank you!!!


dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes, this is totally authentic!


----------



## ferielle28

Hi can someone help me to check if the bag I bought is authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yes, this is authentic! 



ferielle28 said:


> Hi can someone help me to check if the bag I bought is authentic.


----------



## ferielle28

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes, this is authentic!


Thank you so much


----------



## ferielle28

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes, this is authentic!


Do you know the name of the bag also?


----------



## Honestblonde

I bought this bag used off poshmark and I cannot find a serial number anywhere inside. Other than that it appears to be genuine. It was listed as being a Cobble Hill style. 

The stitching seems legit and if it’s a knock off it feels and smells pretty real. I just can’t find the exact style and it not having a serial thru me for a loop. I appreciate it!


----------



## raerae57

Hello everyone! I’m interested in buying one of these and was hoping someone could authenticate them/the seller before I bought them. I’m sorry if the posted pictures aren’t quality enough to tell. Thank you in advanced!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-KATE-SPADE-BLAKE-AVENUE-MARGARETA-BLACK-SHOULDER-BAG-TOTE/273825292286

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-KATE-S...areta-Merlot-Nylon-Tote-Burgundy/123340951957


----------



## pandapreston

Pretty sure this one is fake:
https://posh.mk/Tg7WIQxRqW


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

ferielle28 said:


> Do you know the name of the bag also?



I don't know. I'm sorry!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

raerae57 said:


> Hello everyone! I’m interested in buying one of these and was hoping someone could authenticate them/the seller before I bought them. I’m sorry if the posted pictures aren’t quality enough to tell. Thank you in advanced!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-KATE-SPADE-BLAKE-AVENUE-MARGARETA-BLACK-SHOULDER-BAG-TOTE/273825292286
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-KATE-S...areta-Merlot-Nylon-Tote-Burgundy/123340951957



These are both authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

pandapreston said:


> Pretty sure this one is fake:
> https://posh.mk/Tg7WIQxRqW


 This one isn't there anymore!   Posh allows the sale of a LOT of fakes...


----------



## Eshwae

Hi everyone 
I bought a bag off eBay. Seller had good reviews so I though I would try my luck.
But the bag arrived and I have a bad feeling.
This is the Hayden Grand Street Crossbody Bag.
Is this authentic or not? Thank you 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade...var=492963364353&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## pursesandoxies

Honestblonde said:


> I bought this bag used off poshmark and I cannot find a serial number anywhere inside. Other than that it appears to be genuine. It was listed as being a Cobble Hill style.
> 
> The stitching seems legit and if it’s a knock off it feels and smells pretty real. I just can’t find the exact style and it not having a serial thru me for a loop. I appreciate it!


It looks like the Mulberry Street Vivian.  The style tag should be a small white square,  might be deep inside the interior pocket.  It'll begin with WKRU.  It's an outlet line.


----------



## Honestblonde

pursesandoxies said:


> It looks like the Mulberry Street Vivian.  The style tag should be a small white square,  might be deep inside the interior pocket.  It'll begin with WKRU.  It's an outlet line.


Thanks! I’ll look for the tag. I paid $90 for it and love it so I’m going to keep it no matter what but I would have asked for a discount if it was fake. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Eshwae

I forgot to mention that the spade logo in the front of the bag is attached hardware/metal. Hope this helps. I’m wondering if it’s an outlet bag vs a fake now.


----------



## pursesandoxies

Eshwae said:


> I forgot to mention that the spade logo in the front of the bag is attached hardware/metal. Hope this helps. I’m wondering if it’s an outlet bag vs a fake now.


It's a Grand Street Hayden from the outlet.  Sometimes the outlet items aren't the most perfect or best quality.


----------



## Eshwae

pursesandoxies said:


> It's a Grand Street Hayden from the outlet.  Sometimes the outlet items aren't the most perfect or best quality.


Oh awesome. That’s still a relief. At least it wasn’t a counterfeit. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## pursesandoxies

Eshwae said:


> Oh awesome. That’s still a relief. At least it wasn’t a counterfeit. Thanks so much for your help!


You're welcome


----------



## Hdris

Is this authentic?


----------



## pursesandoxies

ferielle28 said:


> Hi can someone help me to check if the bag I bought is authentic.


It's a Catalina.  Not sure what season it's from though.


----------



## pursesandoxies

Hdris said:


> Is this authentic?


This was highly replicated when it first came out.  Need more pics to confirm authenticity.  Interior pics, close ups of the hardware and pics of the interior tag and the tag with the style number.


----------



## Joyy

Hi! Can you help me check if these (bag & wallet) are authentic or not? Thank you


----------



## Littledropshop

*I want to know if this is authentic and if so what is it called.*


----------



## Hdris

pursesandoxies said:


> This was highly replicated when it first came out.  Need more pics to confirm authenticity.  Interior pics, close ups of the hardware and pics of the interior tag and the tag with the style number.


----------



## pursesandoxies

Joyy said:


> Hi! Can you help me check if these (bag & wallet) are authentic or not? Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4425714
> View attachment 4425717
> View attachment 4425721
> View attachment 4425725
> View attachment 4425726
> View attachment 4425728
> View attachment 4425730
> View attachment 4425732
> View attachment 4425735
> View attachment 4425736


I'm sorry, both are fake.


----------



## pursesandoxies

Not the right pics to determine authenticity.


----------



## Hdris

pursesandoxies said:


> Not the right pics to determine authenticity.


Not sure what you want... there’s no inside tag


----------



## pursesandoxies

Hdris said:


> Not sure what you want... there’s no inside tag


There should be a small square tag inside with the style number, check inside the interior pocket.  Sorry, when I said close up of hardware I also meant the stud on the zipper pulls.  Interior of the bag also.


----------



## Hdris

pursesandoxies said:


> There should be a small square tag inside with the style number, check inside the interior pocket.  Sorry, when I said close up of hardware I also meant the stud on the zipper pulls.  Interior of the bag also.


No tag at all....


----------



## pursesandoxies

Hdris said:


> No tag at all....


With no spades on the rivets, no tag, the material on the interior and the logo on the front being crooked,  there's nothing showing me that it's authentic.  Fake.


----------



## Hdris

pursesandoxies said:


> With no spades on the rivets, no tag, the material on the interior and the logo on the front being crooked,  there's nothing showing me that it's authentic.  Fake.


Thank you so much sad but I’d rather know


----------



## pursesandoxies

Hdris said:


> Thank you so much sad but I’d rather know


You're very welcome =)


----------



## Joyy

pursesandoxies said:


> I'm sorry, both are fake.


Thank you!


----------



## pursesandoxies

Joyy said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome =)


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

pursesandoxies said:


> With no spades on the rivets, no tag, the material on the interior and the logo on the front being crooked,  there's nothing showing me that it's authentic.  Fake.



On this bag, the "feet" didn't have the spades on it. However, I totally agree that this one is a counterfeit.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Hdris said:


> No tag at all....


 Definitely the wrong interior fabric....
Check out this video!


----------



## pursesandoxies

dawnsfinallywed said:


> On this bag, the "feet" didn't have the spades on it. However, I totally agree that this one is a counterfeit.


Oh no I didn't mean the feet lol. I meant the little rivets on the zipper pull it's crazy how much of the mouse line was counterfeited! Even the coin purse!


----------



## pandapreston

This has to be too good to be true. Is it? 
https://posh.mk/ig7CqwWNzW


----------



## BrooklynBunny

I got this at goodwill and thought it was too good to be true. I'm secretly hoping its legit.


----------



## Layilay

Hello... i'm new here and also new with kate spade purse. I bought this bag from online shop which claimed that they sells authentic items. This bag seems ok to me but i'm wonder if this bag authentic or a counterfeit. Can you help me to check it? Thank you in advance.


----------



## AgentT

Bough this online. And wondering if it’s authentic. It has a label code QC-002853. It’s a computer bag. But when I google this code it’s the same fabric but not the same bag. Is that possible. Is this even real leather?


----------



## pursesandoxies

BrooklynBunny said:


> I got this at goodwill and thought it was too good to be true. I'm secretly hoping its legit.


Looks like it could be a Small Stacey but need more pics to confirm authenticity.


----------



## pursesandoxies

Layilay said:


> Hello... i'm new here and also new with kate spade purse. I bought this bag from online shop which claimed that they sells authentic items. This bag seems ok to me but i'm wonder if this bag authentic or a counterfeit. Can you help me to check it? Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430822
> View attachment 4430823
> View attachment 4430826
> View attachment 4430831
> View attachment 4430832
> View attachment 4430833


It's authentic.


----------



## pursesandoxies

AgentT said:


> Bough this online. And wondering if it’s authentic. It has a label code QC-002853. It’s a computer bag. But when I google this code it’s the same fabric but not the same bag. Is that possible. Is this even real leather?


It's authentic.  The style number will begin with WKRU, it's an outlet line.  It would be on a small square tag, probably deep inside a pocket.  It's a Gold Coast Janine Laptop Bag.


----------



## Layilay

pursesandoxies said:


> It's authentic.


Thank you


----------



## pursesandoxies

Layilay said:


> Thank you


You're welcome


----------



## Vieutchuy89

Hello im newbie in here... Could you help to authenticate my bag ? Thank you..i still dont understand with the card...the text in the card is " take care" not "care card"....


----------



## Viafarah

Please I need help, I think this bag is fake cause the leather doesn't smell like leather and it's too stiff, but I'm not sure.. this is kate spade kimbra larchmont avenue..


----------



## pursesandoxies

Vieutchuy89 said:


> Hello im newbie in here... Could you help to authenticate my bag ? Thank you..i still dont understand with the card...the text in the card is " take care" not "care card"....


It's a Hayes Camera Bag, it's authentic.  The "take care" is a KS thing, take care of yourself and your bag.


----------



## pursesandoxies

Viafarah said:


> Please I need help, I think this bag is fake cause the leather doesn't smell like leather and it's too stiff, but I'm not sure.. this is kate spade kimbra larchmont avenue..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4436246
> View attachment 4436247
> View attachment 4436249
> View attachment 4436253
> View attachment 4436256
> View attachment 4436257
> View attachment 4436263
> View attachment 4436264
> View attachment 4436265


It's authentic.  It's an outlet line so the leather isn't the greatest.


----------



## Viafarah

pursesandoxies said:


> It's authentic.  It's an outlet line so the leather isn't the greatest.


Thank you so much! I'm so relieved :')


----------



## pursesandoxies

Viafarah said:


> Thank you so much! I'm so relieved :')


You're welcome


----------



## Vieutchuy89

pursesandoxies said:


> It's authentic.  It's an outlet line so the leather isn't the greatest.


Thank u so much for your answer..


----------



## pursesandoxies

Vieutchuy89 said:


> Thank u so much for your answer..


You're welcome


----------



## tatiana6909

hey ladies! planning to get my first Kate Spade bag. Could you please check if the bag below is authentic?

List Name: Kate Spade Bag WKRU2557 Charm City Ostrich Provence Desert Rose Crossbody
Seller Name: jeptall
Item Number: 352627922262
Link: https://www.ebay.ph/itm/Kate-Spade-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

thanks in advance!


----------



## lboydray

Hello. i hope I'm posting my Authenticate This item is the right place. I have a beautiful Kate Spade purse that my sister gave me. It's not quite my style, so I want to sell it, but I need to be sure it's authentic. My sister says it is, and it looks so wonderful I have no doubt that it is, but I need you folks to give your input to settle it before I sell it as authentic. It's a gorgeous aqua/minty green color, and has a long, cross body removable strap as well as rolled leather handles. If you can tell me anything about it, like the age or the collection, I'll love to have your comments.  I'm uploading pictures.  Thanks in advance, from Lisa Ray in NC.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

lboydray said:


> Hello. i hope I'm posting my Authenticate This item is the right place. I have a beautiful Kate Spade purse that my sister gave me. It's not quite my style, so I want to sell it, but I need to be sure it's authentic. My sister says it is, and it looks so wonderful I have no doubt that it is, but I need you folks to give your input to settle it before I sell it as authentic. It's a gorgeous aqua/minty green color, and has a long, cross body removable strap as well as rolled leather handles. If you can tell me anything about it, like the age or the collection, I'll love to have your comments.  I'm uploading pictures.  Thanks in advance, from Lisa Ray in NC.




I see nothing wrong with this.


----------



## paigebliss

Hi, I need help authenticating this bag. I’ve never seen the cut out spade above the logo and I can’t find other KS bags that have this. 





And one other bag. 



Thank you!


----------



## paigebliss

paigebliss said:


> Hi, I need help authenticating this bag. I’ve never seen the cut out spade above the logo and I can’t find other KS bags that have this.
> View attachment 4445555
> 
> View attachment 4445556
> 
> 
> And one other bag.
> View attachment 4445557
> 
> 
> Thank you!



More photos of the first bag...





What do you guys think?


----------



## lboydray

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I see nothing wrong with this.


Thank you! Would you think it is a Kate Spade Wellesley Alessa Robin's Egg Blue Bag? That's what I find when googling it, but I'm a novice.


----------



## JulieBeane

Hi there! Brand new here so I hope I'm in the right spot! Would you please help me figure out if this one is real or not?


----------



## Ineedanewhandbag

Hi, have you tried uploading to the Authentication thread in the Kate Spade forum - you might have more help there!


----------



## JulieBeane

I dont see how ‍♀️


----------



## JulieBeane

Please help me authenticate!


----------



## JulieBeane

No one?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

JulieBeane said:


> Please help me authenticate!


Authentic


----------



## jwalton43

Hiya! Would anyone be able to tell me if this is authentic or not, and possibly the bags name/collection if it is, thanks!


----------



## BigBagLady

I used to feel so happy whenever I stepped into a KS store and outlet because of all the colourful, cute, girly and fun creations.  I might not have bought much of those items but still really enjoyed seeing them all around me.  My favorites were always the bags and I have many of them-all so feminine, classy and pretty.  Now, the bags and things just look so run of the mill, boring and blah.  I will most likely not be buying any more items from there from now on.  I enjoyed the Henri Bendal shop for the same reason.  Now that's gone too.  How disappointing!


----------



## alphagam1904

BigBagLady said:


> I used to feel so happy whenever I stepped into a KS store and outlet because of all the colourful, cute, girly and fun creations.  I might not have bought much of those items but still really enjoyed seeing them all around me.  My favorites were always the bags and I have many of them-all so feminine, classy and pretty.  Now, the bags and things just look so run of the mill, boring and blah.  I will most likely not be buying any more items from there from now on.  I enjoyed the Henri Bendal shop for the same reason.  Now that's gone too.  How disappointing!


Run of the mill is the perfect way to describe them- there is nothing unique about them now!


----------



## Mtngirl44

Hi all, I found this wallet at the thrift store and know nothing about kate spade. Does it look like a fake to you all? The small tag is too hard to photograph, but the numbers on it are:
WLRU1866
J101
0715


----------



## jenjen1964

I like some of the new bags, but the clothes scream Coach boho to me, not a big fan.


----------



## mk lover

Hi i just received my new bag and i knew its authentic just want to know the exact name of it. Anyone can help me pls?


----------



## rainbowneko

Bought this beautiful nicola small shoulder bag, not sure whether is kate spade bags quality always been like this or am i just unlucky???


----------



## Vthokie19

Can someone authenticate this for me


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

jwalton43 said:


> View attachment 4453779
> View attachment 4453779
> View attachment 4453780
> View attachment 4453781
> View attachment 4453782
> View attachment 4453783
> View attachment 4453784
> View attachment 4453785
> View attachment 4453779
> View attachment 4453780
> View attachment 4453781
> View attachment 4453782
> View attachment 4453783
> View attachment 4453784
> View attachment 4453785
> View attachment 4453786
> View attachment 4453787
> 
> 
> Hiya! Would anyone be able to tell me if this is authentic or not, and possibly the bags name/collection if it is, thanks!


Authentic!!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Mtngirl44 said:


> Hi all, I found this wallet at the thrift store and know nothing about kate spade. Does it look like a fake to you all? The small tag is too hard to photograph, but the numbers on it are:
> WLRU1866
> J101
> 0715


Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

rainbowneko said:


> Bought this beautiful nicola small shoulder bag, not sure whether is kate spade bags quality always been like this or am i just unlucky???
> 
> View attachment 4460233
> View attachment 4460234
> View attachment 4460233
> View attachment 4460234



What's wrong with it? 
It could be a "made for outlet" bag... which tend to be a slightly lesser quality.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Vthokie19 said:


> Can someone authenticate this for me



May I ask where you purchased it?


----------



## rainbowneko

dawnsfinallywed said:


> What's wrong with it?
> It could be a "made for outlet" bag... which tend to be a slightly lesser quality.


As in there are imperfections in these areas [picture below] not sure is it a common issue with kate spade bags? (as far as i know, my other leather bag from celine doesn't have this issue)
Bought from nordstorm and pretty disappointed with the bag quality when i received this bag.


----------



## mk lover

Anyone pls help? 



mk lover said:


> Hi i just received my new bag and i knew its authentic just want to know the exact name of it. Anyone can help me pls?


----------



## jwalton43

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!!!





dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!!!


Thanks so much!!


----------



## mk lover

mk lover said:


> Anyone pls help?


Anyone cant you help?


----------



## Legallyfatma

I bought this from ebay a while back can anyone authenticate it please


----------



## KaseyNova

Hello! I suspect that the pink Kate Spade wallet on the right that I had bought is a fake, and I was wondering if there would be anyone out there who could verify my suspicions? On the left is an authentic Kate Spade Wallet, and I noticed a few things off about the pink one - the biggest difference was that the pink one didn’t have a tag inside the coin pouch area. Also, the font was slightly thinner than the one on the authentic one. Another thing I noticed was that while the ‘plate’ on the authentic one was completely flat, the one on the pink one had a little arch. I also noticed that the material of the pink one didn’t quite feel like that of the real one - the real one felt softer and more like real leather, while the pink one’s felt stiffer. On top of that, after doing a quick search on the Web, it doesn’t seem like there had been an official Kate Spade Wellesley wallet released in that color. It was also selling at a really cheap price, so I think I might have ended up buying a fake wallet...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

rainbowneko said:


> As in there are imperfections in these areas [picture below] not sure is it a common issue with kate spade bags? (as far as i know, my other leather bag from celine doesn't have this issue)
> Bought from nordstorm and pretty disappointed with the bag quality when i received this bag.
> View attachment 4461207



If you bought it from Nordstrom, I'm sure it's authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Legallyfatma said:


> I bought this from ebay a while back can anyone authenticate it please


Authentic kate spade Sam bag.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

KaseyNova said:


> Hello! I suspect that the pink Kate Spade wallet on the right that I had bought is a fake, and I was wondering if there would be anyone out there who could verify my suspicions? On the left is an authentic Kate Spade Wallet, and I noticed a few things off about the pink one - the biggest difference was that the pink one didn’t have a tag inside the coin pouch area. Also, the font was slightly thinner than the one on the authentic one. Another thing I noticed was that while the ‘plate’ on the authentic one was completely flat, the one on the pink one had a little arch. I also noticed that the material of the pink one didn’t quite feel like that of the real one - the real one felt softer and more like real leather, while the pink one’s felt stiffer. On top of that, after doing a quick search on the Web, it doesn’t seem like there had been an official Kate Spade Wellesley wallet released in that color. It was also selling at a really cheap price, so I think I might have ended up buying a fake wallet...



I don't think it's fake. That color is common at the ks outlets.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

mk lover said:


> Anyone cant you help?


Where are your pictures?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

JulieBeane said:


> Please help me authenticate!



Authentic!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

A higher frequency of sales actually now turns me off. I am not of the new Spade lock mechanism as it’s very much like Louis Vuitton’s Twist bags. I am happy with the few KS bags I’ve previously purchased but not interested in any newer styles.


----------



## Princess Caroline

Hello! I have a little wristlet I picked up just to use as a purse organizer. I figure it's fake (some of the same concerns as KaseyNova has about her wallet) but I figured I'd see if anyone could have a look at it. For $4 I figure it's a good deal regardless and holds my lip balm and Kleenex just fine. It's very sturdy and well-made, so if fake, they are making good quality fakes out there for sure. Thank you!

Possible issues: I don't think they made this in this color? I can't find any Googling, anyway.
No holographic tag
No nameplate inside

Item: Linet (?) wristlet
Seller: local Goodwill


----------



## Hainesr9

Swanky said:


> Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
> Thanks!
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*




Hi,

Just bought a Kate spade mini glitter Reilly off of eBay. If I post pictures can someone authenticate?

Thanks


----------



## Hainesr9

View attachment 4482722























Pics of bag
Mini Reilly laurel way glitter bought off eBay for $68
Please authenticate (Thank you)


----------



## Hainesr9

Hainesr9 said:


> View attachment 4482687
> View attachment 4482688
> View attachment 4482689
> View attachment 4482690
> View attachment 4482691
> View attachment 4482692
> View attachment 4482693
> View attachment 4482694
> View attachment 4482701
> View attachment 4482687
> View attachment 4482688
> View attachment 4482689
> View attachment 4482690
> View attachment 4482687
> View attachment 4482688
> View attachment 4482689
> View attachment 4482690
> View attachment 4482691
> View attachment 4482692
> View attachment 4482693
> View attachment 4482694
> 
> 
> Pics of bag
> Mini Reilly laurel way glitter bought off eBay for $68
> Please authenticate (Thank you)



Matching wallet as well (both have YKK zippers)


----------



## Hainesr9

Hainesr9 said:


> View attachment 4482704
> View attachment 4482705
> View attachment 4482707
> View attachment 4482708
> View attachment 4482711
> 
> 
> Matching wallet as well (both have YKK zippers)




Please disregard (had it authenticated) thank you!


----------



## menyg35

Is it possible to determine if this this is the real deal or. Fake by looking at the label of this Kate spade Thompson Street Juliet Crossbody bag?


----------



## menyg35

Please Authenticate this Kate Spade Bag! The woman who sold it to me swears it’s real, but I’m not sure.  
Is it possible to determine if this this is the real deal or a Fake by looking at the label of this? I can post more pics of the inside but wanted to see if these will work.  

Kate spade Thompson Street Juliet Crossbody bag?


----------



## AManIntoFashion

I have never bought anything from Kate Spade but was browsing the Kate Spade forum, and items on Poshmark etc. Can someone with a good knowledge of Kate Spade post before and after logo photos of the logo change? I'm sort of curious.  All I know is that Coach bought Kate Spade some time back and that Kate Spade the woman and creator hadn't been affiliated with the brand after selling it (R.I.P.). Will keep checking in on this forum, seems interesting!


----------



## Mancala

I think I posted on the wrong  thread before(My apologies). Try again! We got this Kate Spade in garage sale. Can somebody please authenticate? Thank you in advance.


----------



## furrywhitedog

Help me authenticate this Kate spade bought from glit!


----------



## furrywhitedog

furrywhitedog said:


> Help me authenticate this Kate spade bought from glit!


----------



## furrywhitedog

furrywhitedog said:


> Help me authenticate this Kate spade bought from glit!



https://imgur.com/a/dIGh 3

Video on imgur of bag, delete space between 3 and rest of link


----------



## furrywhitedog

https://imgur.com/a/dIGh 3 

Video of bag on imgur, delete space between 3 and rest of link


----------



## furrywhitedog

https://m.imgur.com/a/dIGh 3

Video of bag as well, do remove spacing between 3 and h


----------



## furrywhitedog

furrywhitedog said:


> https://m.imgur.com/a/dIGh 3
> 
> Video of bag as well, do remove spacing between 3 and h



Another photo!!! Please help!!!


----------



## furrywhitedog

furrywhitedog said:


> Another photo!!! Please help!!!


----------



## furrywhitedog

furrywhitedog said:


> Another photo!!! Please help!!!



Someone told me on reddit the logo looks off!!


----------



## furrywhitedog

From online seller, authentic?


----------



## furrywhitedog

Posted all photos together! Someone please help authenticate!


----------



## furrywhitedog

furrywhitedog said:


> Posted all photos together! Someone please help authenticate!


I worry as it’s from glit


----------



## Tamk44

I would like to know if this is an authentic Kate Spade.


----------



## Tamk44

How long does it take to get a response to authentic a purse?


----------



## Tamk44

Please let me know if this is an original Kate Spade purse.  I purchased it from A garage sale website.


----------



## Tamk44

I posted in Kate Spade thread yesterday with pics and I still haven’t had a response.


----------



## Swanky

It’s volunteers, no obligation to answer at all or on any schedule.


----------



## Tamk44

Swanky said:


> It’s volunteers, no obligation to answer at all or on any schedule.


Ok. Thank You.


----------



## Glorkoni9

Hello all! Please help me out and see if this wallet I purchased is authentic. I got it off a resale app. I need to accept the wallet within 3 days otherwise I lose the money. Thank you so so much!  (I posted all the pics I have included tag and front logo)


----------



## BoredErica

https://www.underconsideration.com/brandnew/archives/kate_spade_ny_logo_before_after.png

Variation of old logo:
https://cdnc.lystit.com/1200/630/tr...nk-product-1-27625506-1-677941836-normal.jpeg
http://www.logolounge.com/article_images/artpics/art_013119_side02.jpg

Variation of the new logo:
https://katespade.insnw.net/KateSpade/PXRUA178_001?$s7fullsize$
https://katespade.insnw.net/KateSpade/PXRUA179_001?$s7fullsize$


----------



## AManIntoFashion

BoredErica said:


> https://www.underconsideration.com/brandnew/archives/kate_spade_ny_logo_before_after.png
> 
> Variation of old logo:
> https://cdnc.lystit.com/1200/630/tr...nk-product-1-27625506-1-677941836-normal.jpeg
> http://www.logolounge.com/article_images/artpics/art_013119_side02.jpg
> 
> Variation of the new logo:
> https://katespade.insnw.net/KateSpade/PXRUA178_001?$s7fullsize$
> https://katespade.insnw.net/KateSpade/PXRUA179_001?$s7fullsize$




Very interesting!! Thank you!!

I love the look of the spade!! I'm checking wallets right now with the spade logo. What variation do you prefer?


----------



## BoredErica

Overall I prefer the old logo in gold, but just a small enamel spade is pretty decent for a bag like the Amelia. Nicolor bicolor small is pretty much only place I'd be okay with a large spade. Otherwise, I prefer the gold logo.


----------



## 3threebabies

Ok, so I haven’t kept up with Kate Spade for years. I have Kate Spade bags I purchased when she was still creative director—long before Liz Claiborne purchase and well over a decade plus before Coach. I worked at a shoe and accessory boutique that sold Kate Spade, and a family owned department store that sold entire line including licensed home goods. I consider myself fairly well versed in “classic” Kate Spade. 

After a quick perusal of the website, I see Sam (a true original), Stevie and Cameron Street. I see tie blouses, accordion pleat skirts and tweed jackets. I see (what I at least consider) cute prints. I do see name plate doesn’t have the spade, but my oldest bag has no spade on name plate or interior tag. If I remember correctly, the spade was added c. 2010 with evolution of Kate Spade & Co.

My transition away from brand has more to do with personal lifestyle changes than branding/vision. I will watch this thread with great interest to see how fans with recent experience perceive changes of past few years. I will say that I have been pleasantly surprised how Stuart Wetizman has stayed true to brand through the past decade including Coach/Tapestry. I had assumed Kate Spade had weathered changes similarly.


----------



## wyu1229

nice. thanks for sharing.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

BoredErica said:


> Overall I prefer the old logo in gold, but just a small enamel spade is pretty decent for a bag like the Amelia. Nicolor bicolor small is pretty much only place I'd be okay with a large spade. Otherwise, I prefer the gold logo.



Makes sense!! I understand what you're saying. I love the look of the tiny spade on some of their wallets - very subtle but adds a nice touch.




3threebabies said:


> Ok, so I haven’t kept up with Kate Spade for years. I have Kate Spade bags I purchased when she was still creative director—long before Liz Claiborne purchase and well over a decade plus before Coach. I worked at a shoe and accessory boutique that sold Kate Spade, and a family owned department store that sold entire line including licensed home goods. I consider myself fairly well versed in “classic” Kate Spade.
> 
> After a quick perusal of the website, I see Sam (a true original), Stevie and Cameron Street. I see tie blouses, accordion pleat skirts and tweed jackets. I see (what I at least consider) cute prints. I do see name plate doesn’t have the spade, but my oldest bag has no spade on name plate or interior tag. If I remember correctly, the spade was added c. 2010 with evolution of Kate Spade & Co.
> 
> My transition away from brand has more to do with personal lifestyle changes than branding/vision. I will watch this thread with great interest to see how fans with recent experience perceive changes of past few years. I will say that I have been pleasantly surprised how Stuart Wetizman has stayed true to brand through the past decade including Coach/Tapestry. I had assumed Kate Spade had weathered changes similarly.



Thank you for sharing too! I don't have any experience with older Kate Spade unfortunately, but once I order the wallet I want, I'll update on what I think. From what I see, Kate Spade looks like they're still using lots of soft leather and pebbled leather (which I love). Compared to Michael Kors and Coach (brands I also love) who seem to be heavily using coated canvas/crossgrain. 

+1 Point for Kate Spade in that aspect!!!


----------



## avonsandysells

Hi.  I am new to Kate Spade and LOVE her stuff, but I bought this purse off of Ebay from a seller who assured me it was authentic.  It is really stiff (which I can get over) but the part that concerns me is the stitching on the bottom.  It just looks sloppy to me, plus there is no lining.  Also, I tried to get a pic of the inside tag, but just couldn't.  In a nutshell it starts out by saying made of cow leather.  Anyway, I can post more pics later if needed, but I would just like somebody to start with the bottom of the purse.  Does this look right?


----------



## Mommawiggles

I'm not usually a purse person. Im looking into buying a bag from anfriend and would like to know if it's real or not before I purchase. Any help wkwou be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Iamnuts

the person selling swears they bought this in nyc at the Kate spade store. But I only have one 
Photo and it does not look right to me. But then again I am new at this.


----------



## squick

I purchased this KS at a yard sale for 5.00 but I don't believe it to be authentic. It doesn't have a KS label on the inside.  Please authenticate this KS. TIA


----------



## squick

I purchased this KS at a yard sale for 5.00 but I don't believe it to be authentic. It doesn't have a KS label on the inside.  Please authenticate this KS. TIA


----------



## REBM

I bought this off of Poshmark. Can someone tell me if if this real or fake Kate Spade handbag?


----------



## REBM

I bought this purse from Poshmark and the seller said it was from Nordstrom and was authentic    Can anyone help verify this?


----------



## sjo224

Hello I was wondering if someone could check this handbag for me please  thank you


----------



## DaisyJean

Hi friends! I bought this purse recently -- can anyone tell me if it's authentic? I just wanna be sure. If it isn't, I only have three days to return it. It came with a crossbody strap and a shopping bag, but came without a dust bag. I didn't detect any glued on parts at least -- the ears are sewn on. The metallic pieces are metal.














































Bless y'all


----------



## seacoast

Hi, I’m afraid I went out of my comfort zone (I know nada about Kate Spade) and got burned at the thrift store . I’d appreciate advice and feedback on this bag’s authenticity. Thanks!
Dimensions are : width 13” at the bottom, 17” at top, 14” tall, 4.5” deep.


----------



## Pursekid502

Need authentication on this tote   It is printed leather and supposedly new


----------



## Kaylahdawn

Swanky said:


> Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
> Thanks!
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*


Hi


----------



## lettuce_2010

Not sure if Jack Spade questions are allowed here?  Here's hoping!  Does this look authentic? thanks!


----------



## 64SuzieQ

Swanky said:


> Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
> Thanks!
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*



I can't find a button to post pics of this kate spade bag I bought on Ebay.


----------



## Swanky

Click on “upload a file”


----------



## Queenanqt

I recently purchased this kate spade white leather tote of off mercari app at a great price. I have been told it appears to b a knockoff.  I will attach pics but I NEED to know becuz it is against their policy for sellers to sell fakes or knock offs. If she has done so then I will demand my money back. The odds no metal hardware on the tote. The design is like no other ks I have ever seen. The inside had no longer at all. Just seems wrong to me. Plz help!!!


----------



## Patze2401

Kann mir jemand den Namen und den Preis
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 meiner Kate Spade verraten?


----------



## alexandria tale

Hello, could you please authenticate this Kate Spade Saturday Clutch on my possession? The dimension is 27 x 16 x 6cm.. I've added the ring for crossbody used.. Here are the details:


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

squick said:


> I purchased this KS at a yard sale for 5.00 but I don't believe it to be authentic. It doesn't have a KS label on the inside.  Please authenticate this KS. TIA


IT is authentic. Good find!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

alexandria tale said:


> Hello, could you please authenticate this Kate Spade Saturday Clutch on my possession? The dimension is 27 x 16 x 6cm.. I've added the ring for crossbody used.. Here are the details:


Authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Pursekid502 said:


> Need authentication on this tote   It is printed leather and supposedly new


Authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

menyg35 said:


> View attachment 4485849
> View attachment 4485850
> View attachment 4485851
> View attachment 4485852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please Authenticate this Kate Spade Bag! The woman who sold it to me swears it’s real, but I’m not sure.
> Is it possible to determine if this this is the real deal or a Fake by looking at the label of this? I can post more pics of the inside but wanted to see if these will work.
> 
> Kate spade Thompson Street Juliet Crossbody bag?


Authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Mancala said:


> I think I posted on the wrong  thread before(My apologies). Try again! We got this Kate Spade in garage sale. Can somebody please authenticate? Thank you in advance.


Authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

furrywhitedog said:


> Another photo!!! Please help!!!


Authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Tamk44 said:


> Please let me know if this is an original Kate Spade purse.  I purchased it from A garage sale website.


Authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Glorkoni9 said:


> View attachment 4495433
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all! Please help me out and see if this wallet I purchased is authentic. I got it off a resale app. I need to accept the wallet within 3 days otherwise I lose the money. Thank you so so much!  (I posted all the pics I have included tag and front logo)


Authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Legallyfatma said:


> I bought this from ebay a while back can anyone authenticate it please


Authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Princess Caroline said:


> Hello! I have a little wristlet I picked up just to use as a purse organizer. I figure it's fake (some of the same concerns as KaseyNova has about her wallet) but I figured I'd see if anyone could have a look at it. For $4 I figure it's a good deal regardless and holds my lip balm and Kleenex just fine. It's very sturdy and well-made, so if fake, they are making good quality fakes out there for sure. Thank you!
> 
> Possible issues: I don't think they made this in this color? I can't find any Googling, anyway.
> No holographic tag
> No nameplate inside
> 
> Item: Linet (?) wristlet
> Seller: local Goodwill
> 
> View attachment 4477763
> 
> View attachment 4477764
> 
> View attachment 4477765
> 
> View attachment 4477766
> 
> View attachment 4477767
> 
> View attachment 4477771
> 
> View attachment 4477773


A

Authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Hainesr9 said:


> View attachment 4482723
> View attachment 4482722
> View attachment 4482687
> View attachment 4482688
> View attachment 4482689
> View attachment 4482690
> View attachment 4482691
> View attachment 4482692
> View attachment 4482693
> View attachment 4482694
> View attachment 4482701
> View attachment 4482687
> View attachment 4482688
> View attachment 4482689
> View attachment 4482690
> View attachment 4482687
> View attachment 4482688
> View attachment 4482689
> View attachment 4482690
> View attachment 4482691
> View attachment 4482692
> View attachment 4482693
> View attachment 4482694
> 
> 
> Pics of bag
> Mini Reilly laurel way glitter bought off eBay for $68
> Please authenticate (Thank you)


Authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

furrywhitedog said:


> From online seller, authentic?


So cute and authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

REBM said:


> I bought this purse from Poshmark and the seller said it was from Nordstrom and was authentic    Can anyone help verify this?


Authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

sjo224 said:


> Hello I was wondering if someone could check this handbag for me please  thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4512211
> View attachment 4512212


Authentic


----------



## Princess Caroline

dawnsfinallywed said:


> A
> 
> Authentic


Oh wow, thank you! It's funny, I was just thinking about this thread today, how cool.


----------



## Mocha Cherry

Hi i am about to purchase this bag and the seller insist on it being authentic. It's too cheap so I am wondering if it's fake


----------



## Asexton87

I saw this super cute bag and I’m wondering if it’s authentic. The seller says she bought it directly from the Kate Spade website, just wanting to make sure.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Mocha Cherry said:


> Hi i am about to purchase this bag and the seller insist on it being authentic. It's too cheap so I am wondering if it's fake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4551258
> View attachment 4551258
> View attachment 4551259
> View attachment 4551260


Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Asexton87 said:


> View attachment 4553669
> View attachment 4553666
> View attachment 4553667
> View attachment 4553668
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this super cute bag and I’m wondering if it’s authentic. The seller says she bought it directly from the Kate Spade website, just wanting to make sure.



Yes. It is authentic. I have one exactly like it!


----------



## IH74041

Please help me!  I was given this purse and need to know if it is actually an authentic Kate Spade.or not....It does have the correct font on the inside of the purse with the logo, and the Made in China tag, but I cannot tell if the stitching is correct or not.  I am looking to sell it, but I don't wish to ruin my reputation online for selling knock offs.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



















*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*[/QUOTE]


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

IH74041 said:


> Please help me!  I was given this purse and need to know if it is actually an authentic Kate Spade.or not....It does have the correct font on the inside of the purse with the logo, and the Made in China tag, but I cannot tell if the stitching is correct or not.  I am looking to sell it, but I don't wish to ruin my reputation online for selling knock offs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4558391
> View attachment 4558392
> View attachment 4558393
> View attachment 4558394
> View attachment 4558391
> View attachment 4558392
> View attachment 4558393
> View attachment 4558394
> View attachment 4558395
> View attachment 4558396
> View attachment 4558397
> View attachment 4558397
> View attachment 4558398
> View attachment 4558402
> View attachment 4558401
> View attachment 4558400
> 
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*


[/QUOTE]
It is authentic


----------



## Gigi_0408




----------



## Sararose44

Got it at a thrift store. As you can see, the inside of the tag says nothing, that is why I am concerned. Also, what is the name of this exact handbag?


----------



## Carlinilu

Just wonder if this is real.  Got at nearby thrift store.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Carlinilu said:


> Just wonder if this is real.  Got at nearby thrift store.


Yes it is


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Gigi_0408 said:


> View attachment 4558493
> View attachment 4558496
> View attachment 4558497
> View attachment 4558498
> View attachment 4558499
> View attachment 4558500
> View attachment 4558501
> View attachment 4558502
> View attachment 4558503
> View attachment 4558504
> View attachment 4558505


Authentic


----------



## Carlinilu

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes it is


Thank you!  Do you happen to know what “line” this bag is?


----------



## IndyRN

Swanky said:


> Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
> Thanks!
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*


I can't figure out how to post to this thread (kate spade) but maybe you can answer a question that could possibly identify my bag as a fake. Are any kate spade bags made in Bangladesh? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Swanky

@IndyRN  you did post to this thread!


----------



## IndyRN

Swanky said:


> @IndyRN  you did post to this thread!


Yes, I did. I guess I just hit reply to your Admin post to start a new thread then?


----------



## Swanky

IndyRN said:


> Yes, I did. I guess I just hit reply to your Admin post to start a new thread then?



No, you don't need to quote anyone just to post a reply, there's a reply box at the bottom of every thread.  No need to start new threads when there's already a thread(s) posted.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

IndyRN said:


> I can't figure out how to post to this thread (kate spade) but maybe you can answer a question that could possibly identify my bag as a fake. Are any kate spade bags made in Bangladesh? Thanks for your help.


I'd have to see it.


----------



## IndyRN

Here are a few photos. As I mentioned, my concern is that it was made in Bangladesh. I researched several sites but none had Bangladesh listed as a country where kate spade bags are made. The stitching is very good and the hardware has no markings on it but also looks good. It is a smooth leather but does not have that leather smell. Thanks for your help.


----------



## IndyRN

IndyRN said:


> Here are a few photos. As I mentioned, my concern is that it was made in Bangladesh. I researched several sites but none had Bangladesh listed as a country where kate spade bags are made. The stitching is very good and the hardware has no markings on it but also looks good. It is a smooth leather but does not have that leather smell. Thanks for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4566084
> View attachment 4566084
> View attachment 4566085
> View attachment 4566084
> View attachment 4566085


I don't know why there are duplicate photos. Sorry about that. I am trying to get a refund on this bag because I think it is a knock off due to the tag saying it was made in Bangladesh. To get the refund, I have to respond to the website in the next day or so. I'm sure you probably receive many requests for authentication and I truly appreciate your help. Thanks again.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

IndyRN said:


> I don't know why there are duplicate photos. Sorry about that. I am trying to get a refund on this bag because I think it is a knock off due to the tag saying it was made in Bangladesh. To get the refund, I have to respond to the website in the next day or so. I'm sure you probably receive many requests for authentication and I truly appreciate your help. Thanks again.



your bag is authentic.


----------



## Yolanda Puspita

Hi..i wanna buy this cameron street hayden,seller said that she bought it from nordstrom and forgot to return it..she opened an auction on ebay start from $45 and i won this item for $60 which i think it’s pretty cheap for a brand new hayden..can you please authenticate this before i pay..thankyou so much


----------



## Amber2013

Please help! I bought this purse without doing my homework on it. I’m suspecting this is fake but hopefully I’m wrong.


----------



## Yolanda Puspita

Hi..please help me to authenticate these bags,i found it on poshmark,she sells it 30% from the MSRP.They’re still in their original package and she refused to open it because everyone likes the untouched bags.i have no idea are they authentic or not..thankyou so much.


----------



## Dantemp

Hi just bought this purse for my wife. Is it real? It looks like an early 2000s boarskin sam. But couldn't find definitive proof. It's our first Kate Spade don't know much. Sorry lighting makes the color funky.


----------



## Hellokaila

Bought this on poshmark, wondering if it’s authentic or not.


----------



## Lily3003

Found this on Facebook marketplace, it looks like a real Kate’s spade but I can’t  be sure, would really appreciate any help thank you


----------



## noobjojo1

Hello . Please help me authenticate this kate spade bag. It is said that this type is kate spade eve. In warm beige  it is small size. 
*I bought it from an indonesian online shop*. I am planning to give this bag to my younger sister as a gift. 
*However i spot alot of bad stitches for a new bag*. As i bought few other kate spade bags, i worry this eve bag is fake. 

Thank you veey much


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Dantemp said:


> Hi just bought this purse for my wife. Is it real? It looks like an early 2000s boarskin sam. But couldn't find definitive proof. It's our first Kate Spade don't know much. Sorry lighting makes the color funky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4569357



Yes, it's real!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

noobjojo1 said:


> Hello . Please help me authenticate this kate spade bag. It is said that this type is kate spade eve. In warm beige  it is small size.
> *I bought it from an indonesian online shop*. I am planning to give this bag to my younger sister as a gift.
> *However i spot alot of bad stitches for a new bag*. As i bought few other kate spade bags, i worry this eve bag is fake.
> 
> Thank you veey much



Could be a factory second... Do you have the link to the site?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Lily3003 said:


> Found this on Facebook marketplace, it looks like a real Kate’s spade but I can’t  be sure, would really appreciate any help thank you


Real


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Hellokaila said:


> Bought this on poshmark, wondering if it’s authentic or not.


It is authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Amber2013 said:


> View attachment 4568553
> View attachment 4568554
> View attachment 4568555
> View attachment 4568556
> View attachment 4568557
> View attachment 4568558
> View attachment 4568559
> View attachment 4568560
> View attachment 4568561
> View attachment 4568562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help! I bought this purse without doing my homework on it. I’m suspecting this is fake but hopefully I’m wrong.



It's not fake. It's authentic.


----------



## Yolanda Puspita

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It's not fake. It's authentic.


Hi..i hope you help me authenticate my bag as well, i posted it earlier about my kate spade hayden (still on this page)..would appreciate your help.thankyou so muc


----------



## Sylvester123

I am trying to authenticate and identify this kate spade bag. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Sylvester123 said:


> View attachment 4575817
> View attachment 4575817
> View attachment 4575818
> View attachment 4575819
> View attachment 4575820
> View attachment 4575821
> View attachment 4575822
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to authenticate and identify this kate spade bag. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


Not sure of the name of the bag, but it is authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yolanda Puspita said:


> Hi..please help me to authenticate these bags,i found it on poshmark,she sells it 30% from the MSRP.They’re still in their original package and she refused to open it because everyone likes the untouched bags.i have no idea are they authentic or not..thankyou so much.



I need to see it. I can't make the call with it all wrapped up like that.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yolanda Puspita said:


> Hi..i wanna buy this cameron street hayden,seller said that she bought it from nordstrom and forgot to return it..she opened an auction on ebay start from $45 and i won this item for $60 which i think it’s pretty cheap for a brand new hayden..can you please authenticate this before i pay..thankyou so much



Looks fine to me.


----------



## Sylvester123

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Not sure of the name of the bag, but it is authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## KYMommy

Authenticate this please. Not sure I’ve ever seen a leather tag on outside of a leather bag.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

KYMommy said:


> Authenticate this please. Not sure I’ve ever seen a leather tag on outside of a leather bag.


This is authentic.


----------



## Phoenix0001

I picked this up on the RealReal before I was aware of their issues with authenticity.  I haven't received it yet, so the listing is all I have to go on.  Fortunately it wasn't expensive if it does turn out to be fake.  Can anyone verify based on what is pictured?

https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/kate-spade-new-york-grand-street-calico-bag


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Phoenix0001 said:


> I picked this up on the RealReal before I was aware of their issues with authenticity.  I haven't received it yet, so the listing is all I have to go on.  Fortunately it wasn't expensive if it does turn out to be fake.  Can anyone verify based on what is pictured?
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/kate-spade-new-york-grand-street-calico-bag


It's fine. Authentic.


----------



## Phoenix0001

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It's fine. Authentic.


Thanks!


----------



## Sharonsan

Hi there,

I bought this bag (New York Jackson street  harlyn leather crossbody)from someone. But I am unsure of it’s authenticity. The seller told me it’s it authentic. Can you please help me? I have uploaded the pictures.

Thank you so much!
Sharon


----------



## VilladellaLuna

Good morning! I am pretty sure this ks bag is authentic  based on the research I've done, but I would like to get an expert's opinion, please. Also, if someone knows what year it came out ,what collection it was in, approximate original price, that would be awesome. Thanks in advance!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

VilladellaLuna said:


> Good morning! I am pretty sure this ks bag is authentic  based on the research I've done, but I would like to get an expert's opinion, please. Also, if someone knows what year it came out ,what collection it was in, approximate original price, that would be awesome. Thanks in advance!




Authentic York Stripe.


----------



## VilladellaLuna

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic York Stripe.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Sharonsan

Hi Dawn,

I seek your help on my post too. 

QUOTE="Sharonsan, post: 33465757, member: 695213"]Hi there,

I bought this bag (New York Jackson street  harlyn leather crossbody)from someone. But I am unsure of it’s authenticity. The seller told me it’s it authentic. Can you please help me? I have uploaded the pictures.

Thank you so much!
Sharon[/QUOTE]


----------



## Princess Caroline

If someone could please have a look at this one, I'd appreciate it. I took a chance for $3.50 and while it seems well-made, I just don't know. It's canvas with saffiano leather? trim. Thanks!
Item: Cameron Street Stripe Mega Margot?
Seller: local thrift store


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Sharonsan said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I bought this bag (New York Jackson street  harlyn leather crossbody)from someone. But I am unsure of it’s authenticity. The seller told me it’s it authentic. Can you please help me? I have uploaded the pictures.
> 
> Thank you so much!
> Sharon


I am almost 100% sure this is a fake. The position of the spade over her name... and the fact that little spade inside is on a leather panel.... makes it awfully suspicious.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Princess Caroline said:


> If someone could please have a look at this one, I'd appreciate it. I took a chance for $3.50 and while it seems well-made, I just don't know. It's canvas with saffiano leather? trim. Thanks!
> Item: Cameron Street Stripe Mega Margot?
> Seller: local thrift store
> View attachment 4606428
> View attachment 4606429
> View attachment 4606430
> View attachment 4606431
> View attachment 4606432
> View attachment 4606433
> View attachment 4606434
> View attachment 4606436
> View attachment 4606437


authentic.


----------



## Princess Caroline

dawnsfinallywed said:


> authentic.


Thank you so much!


----------



## wozniack

Hi, my mom bought this Kate Spade bag from a thrift store but she is not sure if it's real or not.  Could someone please take a look?  Thanks.


----------



## Jackjack123

I hope I’ve posted this in the correct place, I would really appreciate some help with this bag please, I believe it’s fake as I cannot find another one anywhere on the net. Advice would be appreciated. 
thank you.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

wozniack said:


> Hi, my mom bought this Kate Spade bag from a thrift store but she is not sure if it's real or not.  Could someone please take a look?  Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 4610296
> View attachment 4610299
> View attachment 4610300




Authentic. Good find!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Jackjack123 said:


> I hope I’ve posted this in the correct place, I would really appreciate some help with this bag please, I believe it’s fake as I cannot find another one anywhere on the net. Advice would be appreciated.



You are right. It is a fake. Completely and totally counterfeit.


----------



## Martinak15

Hi! If anyone could authenticate this Kate Spade purse for me it would be appreciated! No tags on the inside which is what makes me nervous.


----------



## mref

Hi, I need help authenticating this purse. The bag looks real and everything looks spot on, however, the tag is unfamiliar to me. I am unfamiliar with this tag. I have other Kate Spade bags with longer tags (materials used printed behind it), but this purse has this short white tag with a black ace (made in Indonesia printed on the back of it)? Is it possibly fake? Also the 3 tags are separated from each other? I believe two of the tags normally overlap each other? I may be wrong, so any insight helps. Thanks in advance!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Princess Caroline said:


> If someone could please have a look at this one, I'd appreciate it. I took a chance for $3.50 and while it seems well-made, I just don't know. It's canvas with saffiano leather? trim. Thanks!
> Item: Cameron Street Stripe Mega Margot?
> Seller: local thrift store
> View attachment 4606428
> View attachment 4606429
> View attachment 4606430
> View attachment 4606431
> View attachment 4606432
> View attachment 4606433
> View attachment 4606434
> View attachment 4606436
> View attachment 4606437



authentic!!  Great find!!!


----------



## Martinak15

Martinak15 said:


> Hi! If anyone could authenticate this Kate Spade purse for me it would be appreciated! No tags on the inside which is what makes me nervous.


!!


----------



## mref

Does anyone know if the tag ( picture I posted above ) is an original Kate Spade tag? I have one more day before I can return the item.


----------



## vickkyy

Please help, real or fake? Some pictures were taken with flash on & some without.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

vickkyy said:


> Please help, real or fake? Some pictures were taken with flash on & some without.
> 
> View attachment 4619826
> View attachment 4619822
> View attachment 4619819
> View attachment 4619820
> View attachment 4619821
> View attachment 4619823
> View attachment 4619824
> View attachment 4619825


Looks fine to me.


----------



## Princess Caroline

Please have a look at this one. I'm dubious, but for $3 I decided to take a gamble. The lining seems to be taupe pigskin. Thank you!

Item: ?
Seller: local thrift store


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Princess Caroline said:


> Please have a look at this one. I'm dubious, but for $3 I decided to take a gamble. The lining seems to be taupe pigskin. Thank you!
> 
> Item: ?
> Seller: local thrift store
> View attachment 4621494
> View attachment 4621495
> View attachment 4621496
> View attachment 4621497
> View attachment 4621498
> View attachment 4621499
> View attachment 4621500
> View attachment 4621501
> View attachment 4621502
> View attachment 4621504
> View attachment 4621505
> View attachment 4621506


Authentic. From an early leather collection.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Jackjack123 said:


> I hope I’ve posted this in the correct place, I would really appreciate some help with this bag please, I believe it’s fake as I cannot find another one anywhere on the net. Advice would be appreciated.
> thank you.


Completely and totally counterfeit.


----------



## Princess Caroline

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic. From an early leather collection.


Yay! Thank you! Time to clean the poor thing now.


----------



## Unique8686

Hi I was hoping someone could help me authenticate this Kate Spade.


----------



## Jenny917

Hi, I have a somewhat silly question to ask.. does anyone know if it’s safe to buy Kate spade items from jv_deals on eBay? Does he sell fakes..? Because they all look like stock photos..


----------



## Pinkbaby814




----------



## peperou

hello! i recently bought this bag from a thrift store, and i was wondering if it was authentic or not ><


----------



## steviehigg

Hi! Does anyone know what line this bag is from? I'm worried it may be a fake as I cannot find the line. Thank you in advance!!

https://www.tradesy.com/i/kate-spade-crossbody-new-bandbag-light-pink-leather-satchel/26108724/


----------



## Septing369

I found this Kate Spade black bag while at a thrift store and want to make absolutely sure it is real! It looks really nice, and is in excellent condition, but to someone who is not a “purse person” it looks great, but I know I need to make sure it is real- since I plan to resell it.  If it is a fake I will just keep it for myself . Thank you in advance! And if anyone knows the “style name” of this particular purse that would be so helpful!


----------



## Skinandbones

Hi, 

Can anyone authenticate this bag?

https://www.tradesy.com/i/kate-spad...satchel-wkru53-black-nylon-backpack/24869714/


----------



## Verbana

hello lovely people! would very much appreciate your help if you guys could help me authentic this maisie kate spade medium. Im so worried because of the new york label because most of the maisie i saw were in a different form of new york label And the lining as well , like wise the tag inside is short with only the spade on.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Unique8686 said:


> Hi I was hoping someone could help me authenticate this Kate Spade.
> View attachment 4625093
> 
> View attachment 4625094
> 
> View attachment 4625095
> 
> View attachment 4625096


Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Pinkbaby814 said:


> View attachment 4626917
> View attachment 4626918


Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Septing369 said:


> I found this Kate Spade black bag while at a thrift store and want to make absolutely sure it is real! It looks really nice, and is in excellent condition, but to someone who is not a “purse person” it looks great, but I know I need to make sure it is real- since I plan to resell it.  If it is a fake I will just keep it for myself . Thank you in advance! And if anyone knows the “style name” of this particular purse that would be so helpful!


Authentic Dot Noel


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Verbana said:


> hello lovely people! would very much appreciate your help if you guys could help me authentic this maisie kate spade medium. Im so worried because of the new york label because most of the maisie i saw were in a different form of new york label And the lining as well , like wise the tag inside is short with only the spade on.


Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Jenny917 said:


> Hi, I have a somewhat silly question to ask.. does anyone know if it’s safe to buy Kate spade items from jv_deals on eBay? Does he sell fakes..? Because they all look like stock photos..



They have really good feedback... and the kate spades in the pictures are authentic. But, personally, I wouldn't buy from them.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

peperou said:


> hello! i recently bought this bag from a thrift store, and i was wondering if it was authentic or not ><
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4629621
> View attachment 4629622
> View attachment 4629622
> View attachment 4629624
> View attachment 4629625



Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Pinkbaby814 said:


> View attachment 4626917
> View attachment 4626918


Authentic.


----------



## Verbana

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## marc1019

Hello Gorgeous Ladies,

I would like to ask for your help. I just bought a second hand Kate Spade Cameron Street Teegan Satchel from a neighbour seller. She told me she bought the bag in Australia but receipts can no longer be found. It came with care card and dust bag. Can you please help me authenticate this one?

There is a small damage on the other side of the bag, a loose thread or the string was cut but its alright with me. What I'm wondering is the front label on it. The letters are slightly uneven spacing or incorrectly upright like the "kat" there and the "e" have slight differences, too. Just wondering if this is fine? Thanks.


----------



## dr844429

Hi there. Please help me authenticate! The label says made in Cambodia. The zipper says “TH”. There’s no spade in gold on the zipper puller (there is one on the outside as shown in the pic). Also the front has a long pocket. I can not find this style anywhere online with a pocket in front.


----------



## dr844429

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic.


Hi there. It’s my first on this site. May you help me authenticate. The zipper says “th” and the label says made in CAMBODIA. Also no luggage tag.


----------



## dr844429

Even with the zipper saying "TH" instead of "YKK


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

dr844429 said:


> Even with the zipper saying "TH" instead of "YKK



Hi. That whole "YKK" thing is a myth. 
However, your bag is authentic.


----------



## marc1019

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Hi. That whole "YKK" thing is a myth.
> However, your bag is authentic.


Hi Ladies, may I kindly ask if you can also authenticate mine? I posted last Sunday morning 12 January 2020. The Kate Spade Cameron Street Teegan Satchel with photos.

This was my message, please see previous post for my shared photos:
"I would like to ask for your help. I just bought a second hand Kate Spade Cameron Street Teegan Satchel from a neighbour seller. She told me she bought the bag in Australia but receipts can no longer be found. It came with care card and dust bag. Can you please help me authenticate this one?

There is a small damage on the other side of the bag, a loose thread or the string was cut but its alright with me. What I'm wondering is the front label on it. The letters are slightly uneven spacing or incorrectly upright like the "kat" there and the "e" have slight differences, too. Just wondering if this is fine? Thanks."

Very much appreciate your help.


----------



## ak313

Hi. I'm looking for a bag for my wife and wondering if this bag is authentic? Thank you.


----------



## Bubbys

Can someone authenticate this vintage kate bag. Leather with striped canvas lining made in CHINA with #12324 inside pocket lining. Hardware is stamped Kate Spade. The zipper is not stamped.


----------



## Bubbys

Additional information zipper is ykk


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

ak313 said:


> Hi. I'm looking for a bag for my wife and wondering if this bag is authentic? Thank you.


Yes. it is authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Bubbys said:


> Can someone authenticate this vintage kate bag. Leather with striped canvas lining made in CHINA with #12324 inside pocket lining. Hardware is stamped Kate Spade. The zipper is not stamped.


Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Bubbys said:


> Additional information zipper is ykk



Don't ever go by that "YKK zipper" thing as a way to authenticate. MANY counterfeiters use the YKK zipper. That whole idea is a myth!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

dr844429 said:


> Even with the zipper saying "TH" instead of "YKK[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes... even with that.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

elamariah said:


> View attachment 4637524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Gorgeous Ladies,
> 
> I would like to ask for your help. I just bought a second hand Kate Spade Cameron Street Teegan Satchel from a neighbour seller. She told me she bought the bag in Australia but receipts can no longer be found. It came with care card and dust bag. Can you please help me authenticate this one?
> 
> There is a small damage on the other side of the bag, a loose thread or the string was cut but its alright with me. What I'm wondering is the front label on it. The letters are slightly uneven spacing or incorrectly upright like the "kat" there and the "e" have slight differences, too. Just wondering if this is fine? Thanks.




Might be a factory second... Australia is mighty close to the Philipines and other countries that sell those. Personally, I wouldn't spend any money on it... you're right the 'kate spade' looks wonky. Hard to tell if it's authentic or not.


----------



## ak313

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes. it is authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## jdal622

Picked this baby up for 10 dollars. Not sure if she's real or not. Super cute either way. Lol I've already moved in.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

jdal622 said:


> Picked this baby up for 10 dollars. Not sure if she's real or not. Super cute either way. Lol I've already moved in.



authentic!!


----------



## shadowplay

Unsure of this one, as I have never seen this style before. Found on Poshmark.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

shadowplay said:


> Unsure of this one, as I have never seen this style before. Found on Poshmark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4650362


Nothing wrong with this one. Authentic.


----------



## jdal622

dawnsfinallywed said:


> authentic!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Kalinansa

I am trying to find out information on this particular Kate Spade bag. I don't know what year it is from. The logo is different from current bags. Is it calf fur? I have not been able to find one like it. Any information would help... Thank you!!!


----------



## Jtw137

Was given this bag. It’s not in the best shape, but I would still like to authenticate it before getting rid of it. Thank you.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Good evening! Could someone please help me authenticate this item? Thank you.
Link to Item: https://poshmark.ca/listing/Vintage-Kate-Spade-black-nylon-purse-5dd5e4a5264a5534f5395360
Name: Vintage Kate Spade Black Nylon Purse.
Seller ID: seasthesales


----------



## sgjoyce

Hi
I'm not familiar with Kate Spade items so i just wanted to find out if these items are authentic. Not sure if the pics are sufficient though. Thanks!


----------



## Kcboommm1

Swanky said:


> Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
> Thanks!
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*


How do I post?


----------



## Kcboommm1

Swanky said:


> Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
> Thanks!
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*


I got this on Ebay can you authenticate for me?


----------



## miilia

Hi. Could you authenticate this Kate Spade bag? Thanks in advance


----------



## abbydooby

Good Morning!! I usually just look around on these posts so I hope I am doing this right.  I found this wallet in a thrift store for $3 and want to give it as a gift to my cousin since it is really clean inside and out. However, I am having a hard time finding the name/style so I am beginning to wonder if it is fake. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## jdal622

Hi! I got this one for my mother. It looks good, but just want to make sure as I'm no expert. Lol it is not currently in my possession, so if you need more pictures just let me know and I'll take them asap.


----------



## Kdaisy

Hello, I bought this Kate Spade Serena (gold coast shimmer) from thred up, but I want to make sure it’s real. The one thing that is making me wonder is that the zipper and chain seem to be a different color than the rest of the hardware.


----------



## Kdaisy

View attachment 4669766
View attachment 4669766


----------



## Kdaisy




----------



## Vtgjessycabytes

Could this bag please be Authenticated? Thank you. Xx


----------



## Tripsta25

I'm not sure if I am doing this correctly but I need help Authenticating this kate spade card holder that I purchased off mercari. The zipper part has a letter (a) and inside of the bag says it's made in Cambodia. The serial number is j183. When I look this kate spade card holder up alot of the ones that people are selling have the same exact barcode as this one does from the price tag.


----------



## Tripsta25

Thank you!


----------



## truecrimefan21

hello all! (I hope I am doing this correctly) can anyone please help me authenticate this Kate Spade purse? I recently purchased it from an upscale consignment boutique - I have tried to find it online but I am having trouble finding any of these purses, let alone in this size and color. I think it is absolutely adorable but I am beginning to wonder whether it is real or not. Thanks in advance!


----------



## uriema40

HELP!
Hello. I am new to the world of designer brands and high end fashion. I am trying to learn so that I can find those treasures when I am thrift-ing. I found this bag and bought it in haste since the store was closing soon.

I found two similar (or exact) ones on ebay for sale, but I know that doesn't mean it's authentic. Those sellers labeled them as diaper totes. There is no label on the outside and no indication that there ever was. Tag inside zipper pocket says 12324.   I have never owned a Kate Spade and not familiar with designer bags. 

Not sure it's authentic,so was hoping you could help me figure it out.   Thank you!  Emma





	

		
			
		

		
	
 .
Thank you!!!!
Emma


----------



## _neets

Hi everyone! I am new to this platform  Can someone please tell me if this is a real Kate Spade? Thank you!


----------



## _neets

Hi everyone! I am new to this platform, hope I am doing this correctly  Can someone please tell me if this is a real Kate Spade? Thank you!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Kcboommm1 said:


> I got this on Ebay can you authenticate for me?


Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Vtgjessycabytes said:


> Could this bag please be Authenticated? Thank you. Xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4675205
> View attachment 4675206
> View attachment 4675207
> View attachment 4675208
> View attachment 4675209



Counterfeit. Remove and destroy the fake ksny label, and then you can resell it as an unbranded bag.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

miilia said:


> Hi. Could you authenticate this Kate Spade bag? Thanks in advance
> View attachment 4658820
> View attachment 4658821
> View attachment 4658822
> View attachment 4658824
> View attachment 4658825
> View attachment 4658826



Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

abbydooby said:


> Good Morning!! I usually just look around on these posts so I hope I am doing this right.  I found this wallet in a thrift store for $3 and want to give it as a gift to my cousin since it is really clean inside and out. However, I am having a hard time finding the name/style so I am beginning to wonder if it is fake. Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4659588
> View attachment 4659588
> View attachment 4659588
> View attachment 4659589
> View attachment 4659590
> View attachment 4659591
> View attachment 4659592
> View attachment 4659593
> View attachment 4659594
> View attachment 4659595



Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

jdal622 said:


> Hi! I got this one for my mother. It looks good, but just want to make sure as I'm no expert. Lol it is not currently in my possession, so if you need more pictures just let me know and I'll take them asap.


authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Kdaisy said:


> Hello, I bought this Kate Spade Serena (gold coast shimmer) from thred up, but I want to make sure it’s real. The one thing that is making me wonder is that the zipper and chain seem to be a different color than the rest of the hardware.


Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Tripsta25 said:


> I'm not sure if I am doing this correctly but I need help Authenticating this kate spade card holder that I purchased off mercari. The zipper part has a letter (a) and inside of the bag says it's made in Cambodia. The serial number is j183. When I look this kate spade card holder up alot of the ones that people are selling have the same exact barcode as this one does from the price tag.


Authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

truecrimefan21 said:


> hello all! (I hope I am doing this correctly) can anyone please help me authenticate this Kate Spade purse? I recently purchased it from an upscale consignment boutique - I have tried to find it online but I am having trouble finding any of these purses, let alone in this size and color. I think it is absolutely ado rable but I am beginning to wonder whether it is real or not. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4677381
> View attachment 4677382
> View attachment 4677383
> View attachment 4677384
> View attachment 4677386
> View attachment 4677388
> View attachment 4677389
> View attachment 4677390
> View attachment 4677391
> View attachment 4677394
> View attachment 4677395



Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

uriema40 said:


> HELP!
> Hello. I am new to the world of designer brands and high end fashion. I am trying to learn so that I can find those treasures when I am thrift-ing. I found this bag and bought it in haste since the store was closing soon.
> 
> I found two similar (or exact) ones on ebay for sale, but I know that doesn't mean it's authentic. Those sellers labeled them as diaper totes. There is no label on the outside and no indication that there ever was. Tag inside zipper pocket says 12324.   I have never owned a Kate Spade and not familiar with designer bags.
> 
> Not sure it's authentic,so was hoping you could help me figure it out.   Thank you!  Emma
> View attachment 4685630
> View attachment 4685632
> View attachment 4685633
> View attachment 4685634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Thank you!!!!
> Emma


 Authentic.... Dot Noel tote or diaper bag...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

_neets said:


> Hi everyone! I am new to this platform, hope I am doing this correctly  Can someone please tell me if this is a real Kate Spade? Thank you!


Authentic!


----------



## uriema40

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic.... Dot Noel tote or diaper bag...


Thanks!  I really appreciate it


----------



## abbydooby

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic.


Thank you so much!!! It's definitely going to be a present now!!


----------



## FargoIvy

What pictures will help with authentication? I have a few ks things I have picked up secondhand i'd love to authenticate.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

FargoIvy said:


> What pictures will help with authentication? I have a few ks things I have picked up secondhand i'd love to authenticate.



whole bag, close up of front ksny label, any interior labels, interior lining...


----------



## bankermtg

Hello,

I am usually on the Coach part of this forum so I hope I am providing the correct information. Please authenticate this Kate Spade bag and if possible let me know the name of the bag. 

I picked up the bag at Goodwill. Its measurements are:

Height:  6"
Width: 10"
Strap Drop: 20.5"


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

bankermtg said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am usually on the Coach part of this forum so I hope I am providing the correct information. Please authenticate this Kate Spade bag and if possible let me know the name of the bag.
> 
> I picked up the bag at Goodwill. Its measurements are:
> 
> Height:  6"
> Width: 10"
> Strap Drop: 20.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4707001
> View attachment 4707002
> View attachment 4707003
> View attachment 4707004
> View attachment 4707005
> View attachment 4707006
> View attachment 4707007
> View attachment 4707001
> View attachment 4707002
> View attachment 4707003
> View attachment 4707004
> View attachment 4707005
> View attachment 4707006
> View attachment 4707007



I don't know the name of the bag or collection, but it IS authentic.


----------



## bankermtg

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I don't know the name of the bag or collection, but it IS authentic.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## awkwardspecimen

Hi! Before I purchase this bag, can someone help me authenticate this? Thanks!


----------



## Legallyfatma

Hello i bought this bag a while back from ebay i am not so sure it is real can you help please thanks


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

awkwardspecimen said:


> Hi! Before I purchase this bag, can someone help me authenticate this? Thanks!


Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Legallyfatma said:


> Hello i bought this bag a while back from ebay i am not so sure it is real can you help please thanks


Authentic Sam.


----------



## cassieelynn

Any help is appreciated! I am new to Kate Spade and everything I have purchased prior (all Dooney and Bourke) has been directly from the company. I am just wanting to confirm that this purse that I purchased online is authentic. Let me know if you need any other photos!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

cassieelynn said:


> Any help is appreciated! I am new to Kate Spade and everything I have purchased prior (all Dooney and Bourke) has been directly from the company. I am just wanting to confirm that this purse that I purchased online is authentic. Let me know if you need any other photos!
> 
> View attachment 4715294
> View attachment 4715295
> View attachment 4715296
> View attachment 4715297
> View attachment 4715298
> View attachment 4715299



it is authentic!!


----------



## cassieelynn

Yay! Thank you so much! I am very happy with my purchase especially now that I know it is legit.


----------



## violetsvanity

Hey everybody, any help on if this is a real or fake? thanks!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

violetsvanity said:


> Hey everybody, any help on if this is a real or fake? thanks!


Authentic Dot Noel


----------



## taniamol

Hi! Could someone help me tell if this bag is real or fake? I can’t seem to find anything similar  online


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

taniamol said:


> Hi! Could someone help me tell if this bag is real or fake? I can’t seem to find anything similar  online



authentic!!!!


----------



## Paradoxfox

Hello, I am new here. I just ordered a bag today and after asking the lady some questions, these are the photos she gave me. Does anyone know Who knows what this purse looks like otherwise if this is real? Stitching on parts of it has me concerned. 
No inside photos currently.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Paradoxfox said:


> Hello, I am new here. I just ordered a bag today and after asking the lady some questions, these are the photos she gave me. Does anyone know Who knows what this purse looks like otherwise if this is real? Stitching on parts of it has me concerned.
> No inside photos currently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4749509
> View attachment 4749510
> View attachment 4749511
> View attachment 4749512
> View attachment 4749513
> View attachment 4749514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> From what I can tell from these pics, it looks authentic.


----------



## Wendyloohoohoo

Just wondered if someone can tell me if this is authentic or not.  Cannot find similar bag online. My daughter bought it from a website & not having purchased any of mine that way have zero clue about how to tell. Thanks so much!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Wendyloohoohoo said:


> Just wondered if someone can tell me if this is authentic or not.  Cannot find similar bag online. My daughter bought it from a website & not having purchased any of mine that way have zero clue about how to tell. Thanks so much!
> 
> View attachment 4754246
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754247
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754248
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754250
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754251


Yes, this is authentic!!!


----------



## Lkreifel

My husband bought this Kate Spade purse second-hand for me. Could someone please authenticate? Thank you!


----------



## Lkreifel

I hope I’m posting in the right spot! Can anyone authenticate this Kate Spade?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Lkreifel said:


> My husband bought this Kate Spade purse second-hand for me. Could someone please authenticate? Thank you!


Authentic


----------



## loafofcorgi

Hi! Looking to buy this secondhand bag locally. What are your thoughts on authencity? The seller has over a 100 good reviews (trades things like decor, furniture, some clothes, etc).


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

loafofcorgi said:


> Hi! Looking to buy this secondhand bag locally. What are your thoughts on authencity? The seller has over a 100 good reviews (trades things like decor, furniture, some clothes, etc).


Authentic!!!


----------



## beachfront35

Is this a real Kate spade ?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

beachfront35 said:


> Is this a real Kate spade ?
> 
> View attachment 4784883
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784884
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784885
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784886
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784887


Yes, it is.


----------



## BethSz

I juste bought this bag at low cost (second hand). Can you tell me if it's a real Kate spade please ?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

BethSz said:


> I juste bought this bag at low cost (second hand). Can you tell me if it's a real Kate spade please ?
> 
> View attachment 4795951
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795952
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795953
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795954
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795955
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795956


Authentic!!! I have this same bag!


----------



## BethSz

Thank you !


----------



## audreybow

Hello! I am an eBay seller and wanted to double check if this Kate Spade bag is real or not as I do not want to list a fake. I couldn't find many similar to this, but the hardware and logos on the sides and zipper pulls look similar to others I've seen. Thank you so much!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

audreybow said:


> Hello! I am an eBay seller and wanted to double check if this Kate Spade bag is real or not as I do not want to list a fake. I couldn't find many similar to this, but the hardware and logos on the sides and zipper pulls look similar to others I've seen. Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 4801538
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801539
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801540
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801541
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801542
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801543
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801544
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801545


Authentic!!!


----------



## audreybow

Thank you!!


----------



## Heyyitsme

Hello, from indonesia.So i just got this katespade minnie mouse minnie maise bag from my boyfriend as my birthday gift. Actually im not sure if this bag is authentic or not. I asked him where did he buy this bag. And he said he bought it from an online shop that bought directly from katespade outlet in USA. And 1 thing, i feel doubt that the bottom of the bag a lil bit not in a good shape. So here i attach the photos of the details. Please help me !! Thankyouuu


----------



## Heyyitsme

@dawnsfinallywed please help me to authenticate..


----------



## Misslate

I bought this Kate Spade purse second-hand. Could someone authenticate it for me, please? 
What model it is?
The seller told that it was a real KS. But I were not sure because I did not find any RN (registered number) in the white tag.Thank you!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Misslate said:


> I bought this Kate Spade purse second-hand. Could someone authenticate it for me, please?
> What model it is?
> The seller told that it was a real KS. But I were not sure because I did not find any RN (registered number) in the white tag.Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4808349
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic!
> 
> View attachment 4808351
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808352
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808353
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808354
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808355


----------



## Misslate

Oh nice, thank you for your prompt reply!
Do you know what type of model this KS? Actually I found that it looks like KS Millie Groove Street. But in fact, it is different type of leather texture.
Thank you!


----------



## Kay1218

I will add pic if someone can help me with question


----------



## Kay1218

Can anyone help me I can add pic I think they are fake no markings and does anyone know if all her jewelry is marked* please let me know *


----------



## Kay1218

Misslate said:


> Oh nice, thank you for your prompt reply!
> Do you know what type of model this KS? Actually I found that it looks like KS Millie Groove Street. But in fact, it is different type of leather texture.
> Thank you!


Hi who can help me with knowing if all kate spade jewelry has her authentication stamp or if sum don’t


----------



## lmte246

Good Day 
Can you please review and advise if this thrift store find is authentic and if possible  give me purse name and date produced. Thank You!


----------



## lmte246

Good Day 
Can you please review and advise if this second thrift store find is authentic and if possible  give me purse name and date produced. Also is the dust cover authentic?
Thank You!


----------



## lmte246

Good day authenticators. I posted two requests #6596 and #6597 on Aug 16. Can you please advise if I made an error in posting and if I should resubmit.
Thank You.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

lmte246 said:


> Good Day
> Can you please review and advise if this thrift store find is authentic and if possible  give me purse name and date produced. Thank You!
> 
> View attachment 4820866
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820867
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820868


authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

lmte246 said:


> Good Day
> Can you please review and advise if this second thrift store find is authentic and if possible  give me purse name and date produced. Also is the dust cover authentic?
> Thank You!
> 
> View attachment 4820875
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820876
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820878
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820879


Both are authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Heyyitsme said:


> Hello, from indonesia.So i just got this katespade minnie mouse minnie maise bag from my boyfriend as my birthday gift. Actually im not sure if this bag is authentic or not. I asked him where did he buy this bag. And he said he bought it from an online shop that bought directly from katespade outlet in USA. And 1 thing, i feel doubt that the bottom of the bag a lil bit not in a good shape. So here i attach the photos of the details. Please help me !! Thankyouuu
> 
> View attachment 4803000
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803001
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803002
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803003
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803004
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803005
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803006
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803007


I think it's authentic.

Also, please remember that all authenticators on the purseforum are here voluntarily. None of us get paid to be here and are not obligated in any way. You came across as very demanding, which may sway anyone from wanting to help you. I am a full-time teacher who is trying to adapt to online teaching, and I've been sick all week as well. Sometimes you have to be patient...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Misslate said:


> I bought this Kate Spade purse second-hand. Could someone authenticate it for me, please?
> What model it is?
> The seller told that it was a real KS. But I were not sure because I did not find any RN (registered number) in the white tag.Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4808349
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808350
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808351
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808352
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808353
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808354
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808355



It's authentic. Did I tell you that already? lol


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Kay1218 said:


> Hi who can help me with knowing if all kate spade jewelry has her authentication stamp or if sum don’t




I'm not overly familiar with her jewelry, so I cannot help you.
Also, please remember that all authenticators on the purseforum are here voluntarily. None of us get paid to be here and are not obligated in any way. You came across as very demanding with 3 questions back-to-back, which may sway anyone from wanting to help you. I am a full-time teacher who is trying to adapt to online teaching, and I've been sick all week as well. Sometimes you have to be patient...


----------



## lmte246

Thank You dawnsfinallywed for your time, your expert opinion and reply and the great news ! 
Enjoy!


----------



## mikeandlisa1995

Hi!  I received this from a friend. Would you please authenticate it? Thank you!


----------



## PrincessEnigma

@dawnsfinallywed I don’t have many pictures to show, but I heard anything with sunflowers on a KS is fake? Is it possible to tell if it’s authentic from these two pictures? Someone is selling on fb and I don’t wanna buy for the price if it’s fake


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

PrincessEnigma said:


> @dawnsfinallywed I don’t have many pictures to show, but I heard anything with sunflowers on a KS is fake? Is it possible to tell if it’s authentic from these two pictures? Someone is selling on fb and I don’t wanna buy for the price if it’s fake
> 
> View attachment 4843530
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843531



If it's supposedly VINTAGE with sunflowers, it's fake. However, this is a new, authentic style.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

mikeandlisa1995 said:


> Hi!  I received this from a friend. Would you please authenticate it? Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4832853
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832854
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832855
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832856
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832857
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832858
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832859
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832860
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832862
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832863
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832864
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832865




Authentic.


----------



## taniamol

Hi, I was looking for a small wallet and I came across this two options on ebay: Kate Spade WLRU4940 Shawn Laurel Way and NWT Kate Spade Patterson Drive Small Shawn Wallet. The price is what's making me doubt abut the authenticity.
Kate Spade Shawn Laurel Way
Kate Spade Patterson Drive Small Shawn Wallet

Here are the pics for the Shawn Laurel way







And here are the Pics for the Kate Spade Patterson Drive Small Shawn Wallet






Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Flyin'Elephant

Hello
Been deciding to buy a KS bag from a seller at ebay, but still have a bit hesitation. Could you please help me for a while and have a check? Thanks in advance 









						Women's Bags & Handbags for Sale - Shop Designer Handbags - eBay
					

Find great deals on chic handbags from CHANEL, Coach, Louis Vuitton & more. Shop our huge selection of handbags. Free shipping on many items.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Christina07161977

Hi can someone authenticate the first one is karissa backpack. I threw away green tags but came with 2 and a care card in zipper pocket. Second is wilson bradley backpack inward told was bought on the ks site. Please help me. Thx.


----------



## Christina07161977

Hi I really need help with my items please now I have a wallet bought iff ebay with a black tag that says s362 on it and when I look that up it dies not come up matching this wallet so is it fake?


----------



## Christina07161977

taniamol said:


> Hi, I was looking for a small wallet and I came across this two options on ebay: Kate Spade WLRU4940 Shawn Laurel Way and NWT Kate Spade Patterson Drive Small Shawn Wallet. The price is what's making me doubt abut the authenticity.
> Kate Spade Shawn Laurel Way
> Kate Spade Patterson Drive Small Shawn Wallet
> 
> Here are the pics for the Shawn Laurel way
> View attachment 4865927
> View attachment 4865928
> View attachment 4865929
> View attachment 4865930
> View attachment 4865931
> 
> 
> And here are the Pics for the Kate Spade Patterson Drive Small Shawn Wallet
> View attachment 4865932
> View attachment 4865933
> View attachment 4865934
> View attachment 4865935
> 
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Christina07161977

Sorry I'm new just wanted to ask you if anyone is still on here to verify?


----------



## KikoC

Please authenticate my purse. I bought this purse today. I wanted to make sure it is genuine kate spade. Also, any information you can provide about this purse would be great. I sincerely appreciate your help.


----------



## terri rise

can anyone identify this bag?


----------



## EastDifference

New Kate Spade Black Canvas Personal Elyce Organizer No Calendar Inserts for sale | eBay
					

Find great deals on eBay for New Kate Spade Black Canvas Personal Elyce Organizer No Calendar Inserts. Shop with confidence.



					www.ebay.ca
				












						Kate Spade Wellesley Personal Agenda Planner Hot Pink  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Kate Spade Wellesley Personal Agenda Planner Hot Pink at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.ca
				




Does anyone know if either of these agendas are authentic?


----------



## Cath Fuentes

Good day, may I kindly ask if this bag is authentic? It was given to me when I was in the USA. It has a cardboard-like, flexible type of material but gets deformed. It gets particularly heavy when I put in some things inside. And as you can see a sloppy application of the adhesive was used as well. And it's really large - 19in wide. Hope someone can help me, thank you in advance.


----------



## mermaidcms

Can you please tell me if this is a replica.  I bought it from Poshmark and got suspicious when I saw the lining in person.  The lining is very thin and has no labels. no ksny label anywhere except on the gold plate on the front.


----------



## Palachensa

Can someone authenticate this? Sorry for the bad photos...They're not mine. I found it online for sale and I really like it. I think it is real but I live in Mexico and counterfeits of basically everything are very common. She only wants $20 for it, which seems low.


----------



## Palachensa

mermaidcms said:


> Can you please tell me if this is a replica.  I bought it from Poshmark and got suspicious when I saw the lining in person.  The lining is very thin and has no labels. no ksny label anywhere except on the gold plate on the front.



I'm definitely not an expert but that ''made in China'' tag is not correct. I've never seen that on any of my bags. It should have a tag with Kate Spade New York and the composition of the material of the bag.


----------



## JessMo

Hello, I purchased this from Poshmark. Seller said it is  a Grove Street ‘Carli’. After looking up some info online, I’m not confidant that this is authentic. If someone could take a look and let me know it this is the real deal or not, I would be most appreciative


----------



## Atuttle

Im not sure if this Kate spade tote is real or fake. Can anyone help me and if it is fake or real and how to tell. Because I’m completely unsure and confused. The text on the label looks correct to me and correctly spaced. inside there is a label that says that it was made in china. there is gold feet but they are not large and they are not triangular or spikey. Any help is greatly appreshaiated. thanks a bunch


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Atuttle said:


> Im not sure if this Kate spade tote is real or fake. Can anyone help me and if it is fake or real and how to tell. Because I’m completely unsure and confused. The text on the label looks correct to me and correctly spaced. inside there is a label that says that it was made in china. there is gold feet but they are not large and they are not triangular or spikey. Any help is greatly appreshaiated. thanks a bunch
> View attachment 5051893
> View attachment 5051823
> View attachment 5051894
> View attachment 5051895
> View attachment 5051896
> View attachment 5051897
> View attachment 5051898
> View attachment 5051899
> View attachment 5051900
> View attachment 5051901
> View attachment 5051902


Sorry, but this is a counterfeit.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

JessMo said:


> Hello, I purchased this from Poshmark. Seller said it is  a Grove Street ‘Carli’. After looking up some info online, I’m not confidant that this is authentic. If someone could take a look and let me know it this is the real deal or not, I would be most appreciative


Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Christina07161977 said:


> Hi I really need help with my items please now I have a wallet bought iff ebay with a black tag that says s362 on it and when I look that up it dies not come up matching this wallet so is it fake?
> [/QUOTE
> Authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

terri rise said:


> can anyone identify this bag?
> 
> View attachment 4998935
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998938
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998940
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998941


Don't know the name, but it is authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

mermaidcms said:


> Can you please tell me if this is a replica.  I bought it from Poshmark and got suspicious when I saw the lining in person.  The lining is very thin and has no labels. no ksny label anywhere except on the gold plate on the front.


Can you show a pic of the lining?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Palachensa said:


> Can someone authenticate this? Sorry for the bad photos...They're not mine. I found it online for sale and I really like it. I think it is real but I live in Mexico and counterfeits of basically everything are very common. She only wants $20 for it, which seems low.
> 
> View attachment 5025309
> 
> 
> View attachment 5025310
> 
> 
> View attachment 5025311
> 
> 
> View attachment 5025312
> 
> 
> View attachment 5025313


Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Nothing wrong with those wallets. Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Cath Fuentes said:


> Good day, may I kindly ask if this bag is authentic? It was given to me when I was in the USA. It has a cardboard-like, flexible type of material but gets deformed. It gets particularly heavy when I put in some things inside. And as you can see a sloppy application of the adhesive was used as well. And it's really large - 19in wide. Hope someone can help me, thank you in advance.



Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

KikoC said:


> Please authenticate my purse. I bought this purse today. I wanted to make sure it is genuine kate spade. Also, any information you can provide about this purse would be great. I sincerely appreciate your help.



Label is really bad. It's a counterfeit Sam.


----------



## Atuttle

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Sorry, but this is a counterfeit.


thats ok but how can you tell a fake one from a real one?


----------



## mermaidcms

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Can you show a pic of the lining?


Sure, I thought it was included already.  Thanks for your help.  Its completely plain, except for the Made in China tag.


----------



## ChastityMarley

I would like to authenticate this purse I found at Goodwill. I like but am not sure it is really a kate spade.


----------



## bluethreads

Hello- I purchased this bag second hand off thredUp.   Can you tell me if this purse is authentic or fake?

thank you.


----------



## bankermtg

Please authenticate this Kate Spade. Thank you.

Item: Hayes Street Stripe Isobel Satchel
Listing No.: N/A
Seller/Site: Goodwill of Southeast Wisconsin
	

		
			
		

		
	










Link:
Comments:


----------



## kunkun123

Hello, I bought this bag second handed. Could you help me authenticate this bag, please? It came with the care card but no price tag and dust bag. There are two small pockets inside. The supposedly serial number attached inside in one of the pocket with zipper, written PXRU5754. Thank you so much.


----------



## Tina-M

Hello, can you please authenticate this bag for me? Bought second-hand. Thank you very much! 

Item: Mini Maise


----------



## moodyone

I would like to get this Kate Spade authenticated please. To me it looks very well made but want to make sure it’s real.


----------



## Chloe_Queenland

Does anyone know if this bag is retail or outlet Kate Spade:



			https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/kate-spade-new-york-clarke-leather-tote?ID=3498928


----------



## BeenBurned

Chloe_Queenland said:


> Does anyone know if this bag is retail or outlet Kate Spade:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/kate-spade-new-york-clarke-leather-tote?ID=3498928


I don't think this subforum is too active but I wanted to answer and acknowledge your question. 

Although I'm not sure, I would think that if a full-priced department store like Bloomingdales is carrying the bag, it's a boutique version and not made for the outlets.


----------



## Atuttle

I’ve been looking closely at this Kate spade bag and I’m not really sure if it is authentic or not. Can someone tell me more and how to tell?? Thank you!!


----------



## katev

Item: small marcy WLRU5234 dawn place ruffle embroidered black/warm vellum NWT
Seller: Goodwill $8.49 (2018, $$119)
Comments: This little bag is so beautifully made, detailed, and NWT so I think that it is genuine, but I do not have many KS items so I would greatly appreciate your expert opinions. Thank you in advance!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

mermaidcms said:


> Sure, I thought it was included already.  Thanks for your help.  Its completely plain, except for the Made in China tag.





mermaidcms said:


> Sure, I thought it was included already.  Thanks for your help.  Its completely plain, except for the Made in China tag.



Counterfeit


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

ChastityMarley said:


> I would like to authenticate this purse I found at Goodwill. I like but am not sure it is really a kate spade.



Authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

bluethreads said:


> Hello- I purchased this bag second hand off thredUp.   Can you tell me if this purse is authentic or fake?
> 
> thank you.


Absolutely counterfeit.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

bankermtg said:


> Please authenticate this Kate Spade. Thank you.
> 
> Item: Hayes Street Stripe Isobel Satchel
> Listing No.: N/A
> Seller/Site: Goodwill of Southeast Wisconsin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089155
> View attachment 5089156
> View attachment 5089157
> View attachment 5089158
> View attachment 5089159
> View attachment 5089160
> View attachment 5089161
> View attachment 5089162
> 
> Link:
> Comments:


Authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

kunkun123 said:


> Hello, I bought this bag second handed. Could you help me authenticate this bag, please? It came with the care card but no price tag and dust bag. There are two small pockets inside. The supposedly serial number attached inside in one of the pocket with zipper, written PXRU5754. Thank you so much.


authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Tina-M said:


> Hello, can you please authenticate this bag for me? Bought second-hand. Thank you very much!
> 
> Item: Mini Maise


Authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

moodyone said:


> I would like to get this Kate Spade authenticated please. To me it looks very well made but want to make sure it’s real.


Looks like you have 2 bags here?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Atuttle said:


> I’ve been looking closely at this Kate spade bag and I’m not really sure if it is authentic or not. Can someone tell me more and how to tell?? Thank you!!


Authentic.... just older.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

katev said:


> Item: small marcy WLRU5234 dawn place ruffle embroidered black/warm vellum NWT
> Seller: Goodwill $8.49 (2018, $$119)
> Comments: This little bag is so beautifully made, detailed, and NWT so I think that it is genuine, but I do not have many KS items so I would greatly appreciate your expert opinions. Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5145944
> 
> 
> View attachment 5145945
> 
> 
> View attachment 5145946
> 
> 
> View attachment 5145947
> 
> 
> View attachment 5145948
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5145950
> 
> 
> View attachment 5145949


Authentic


----------



## katev

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic


Thank you!


----------



## Atuttle

Can someone please tell me if this bag is a knock off or authentic??
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
o


----------



## BeenBurned

Atuttle said:


> Can someone please tell me if this bag is a knock off or authentic??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151491
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o
> 
> View attachment 5151492
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151493
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151494
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151495
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151496
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151498


It was authenticated here last Monday: 





						Authenticate This KATE SPADE
					

I would like to authenticate this purse I found at Goodwill. I like but am not sure it is really a kate spade.   Authentic




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## bankermtg

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic


Thank you.


----------



## Tina-M

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much!

Could you help me with this one too, please?
I bought this Nicola twistlock in second-hand shop.
The tag inside the bag was cut off. There was just one tag inside but I googled pics of this bag and noticed that number of tags can vary from none to three.
So I’m confused.
Zipper is YKK.
Thank you so much!


----------



## Tina-M

And one more pic


----------



## go2girl99

Can someone please authenticate this bag for me I tried to research it but I'm not sure the numbers are matching up to the style of the bag.  was told it was a mansfield liv.  Would you know the name of the color also? Thanks in advance.


----------



## gabby1987

Can someone authenticate this please


----------



## clairebee13

Hi!
I have bought this Kate Spade bag secondhand on Depop, listed as like perfect condition and barely used.
I feel mostly confident it is authentic but just want to make sure!
If anyone can tell me the style also?
Sorry for not very detailed photos as I haven’t received yet so this is the sellers pics.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Atuttle said:


> Can someone please tell me if this bag is a knock off or authentic??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151491
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o
> 
> View attachment 5151492
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151493
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151494
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151495
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151496
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151498


Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

gabby1987 said:


> Can someone authenticate this please


Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

clairebee13 said:


> Hi!
> I have bought this Kate Spade bag secondhand on Depop, listed as like perfect condition and barely used.
> I feel mostly confident it is authentic but just want to make sure!
> If anyone can tell me the style also?
> Sorry for not very detailed photos as I haven’t received yet so this is the sellers pics.


Authentic. Not sure of the style name.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

gabby1987 said:


> Can someone authenticate this please


authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Tina-M said:


> And one more pic


Looks fine to me.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

go2girl99 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this bag for me I tried to research it but I'm not sure the numbers are matching up to the style of the bag.  was told it was a mansfield liv.  Would you know the name of the color also? Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 5159400
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159401
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159402
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159403
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159404
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159405
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159406
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159407
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159408


Authentic!


----------



## TobermoryCat

clairebee13 said:


> Hi!
> I have bought this Kate Spade bag secondhand on Depop, listed as like perfect condition and barely used.
> I feel mostly confident it is authentic but just want to make sure!
> If anyone can tell me the style also?
> Sorry for not very detailed photos as I haven’t received yet so this is the sellers pics.




Hi - i am sorry for jumping in on your post but am unsure how to start a new thread as i am new in the community.

I purchased a  Kate Spade Margaux Medium Bag - Deep Cherry on Ebay.
There are a few things which have made me question whether this is genuine.
There are 2 areas on the hardware of strap which has tarnished - supposedly if genuine, this should not happen.
I have read -  The ‘T’ in ‘Kate Spade’ should always align with the ‘N’ in New York, and the ‘K’ in New York should always be paralleled with the ‘A’ in ‘Spade.’  On the lining of this bag the letter K (as in York) is not paralleled with the A, it is offset to the right slightly.
On the MADE IN label it states VIETNAM but then there is another VIETNAM below the first.
I cannot see the YKK stamped on the zips but will have a thorough check again later.
Apart from this - the bag looks nice but maybe that means the ones who produce the fakes are getting quite good at it.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

TobermoryCat said:


> Hi - i am sorry for jumping in on your post but am unsure how to start a new thread as i am new in the community.
> 
> I purchased a  Kate Spade Margaux Medium Bag - Deep Cherry on Ebay.
> There are a few things which have made me question whether this is genuine.
> There are 2 areas on the hardware of strap which has tarnished - supposedly if genuine, this should not happen.
> I have read -  The ‘T’ in ‘Kate Spade’ should always align with the ‘N’ in New York, and the ‘K’ in New York should always be paralleled with the ‘A’ in ‘Spade.’  On the lining of this bag the letter K (as in York) is not paralleled with the A, it is offset to the right slightly.
> On the MADE IN label it states VIETNAM but then there is another VIETNAM below the first.
> I cannot see the YKK stamped on the zips but will have a thorough check again later.
> Apart from this - the bag looks nice but maybe that means the ones who produce the fakes are getting quite good at it.



Your bag is authentic. 
The YKK on the zipper thing is a myth.


----------



## TobermoryCat

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Your bag is authentic.
> The YKK on the zipper thing is a myth.


Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## Tina-M

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Looks fine to me.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Princess Caroline

Hello! Please have a look at this purse. It was a bins find so goodness knows if it's real or not. Needs some cleaning but I don't want to bother if it's a fake! Thanks.

Seller: local Goodwill outlet
Item: Post Street Madison? lime green ostrich embossed envelope-style bag
Features a heavy metal chain strap and metal turnlock clasp
Approximately 11 3/4" wide, 8" tall, about 1 - 2" deep, strap drop 13"


----------



## whoabethers

Hi all! New around here, but I'm glad I found this forum! My mother-in-law gave me this Kate Spade bag because she knows I love Kate Spade, but for the life of me, I cannot find any information about this style and have no idea if it's authentic. When I do a Google lens search, it pulls up one photo that looks like the same bag, but it takes you to a broken link. Any information would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## kimtuttle_

Hi all! So glad to have stumbled upon this. Im having trouble finding articles on how to spot fake vintage Kate spade. I recently wanted to own a vintage nylon 90/00s Kate spade Sam bag. Found one on poshmark claiming to be authentic for $25. I’m like ok great pics looked good. Now that it arrived I’m unsure. I’m normally good at sniffing out fakes but this has me stumped. This bag is also pretty stiff for being vintage and the front seems to have a cardboard in it that makes a kind of noise when I push the inside of the bag outwards. I’m leaning towards fake but I hope I’m wrong! What do you ladies think? Any help is appreciated  thanks!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

kimtuttle_ said:


> Hi all! So glad to have stumbled upon this. Im having trouble finding articles on how to spot fake vintage Kate spade. I recently wanted to own a vintage nylon 90/00s Kate spade Sam bag. Found one on poshmark claiming to be authentic for $25. I’m like ok great pics looked good. Now that it arrived I’m unsure. I’m normally good at sniffing out fakes but this has me stumped. This bag is also pretty stiff for being vintage and the front seems to have a cardboard in it that makes a kind of noise when I push the inside of the bag outwards. I’m leaning towards fake but I hope I’m wrong! What do you ladies think? Any help is appreciated  thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5238413
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238416
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238417
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238418
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238419
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238421
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238422
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238423
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238425
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238426


Authentic Sam.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

TobermoryCat said:


> Hi - i am sorry for jumping in on your post but am unsure how to start a new thread as i am new in the community.
> 
> I purchased a  Kate Spade Margaux Medium Bag - Deep Cherry on Ebay.
> There are a few things which have made me question whether this is genuine.
> There are 2 areas on the hardware of strap which has tarnished - supposedly if genuine, this should not happen.
> I have read -  The ‘T’ in ‘Kate Spade’ should always align with the ‘N’ in New York, and the ‘K’ in New York should always be paralleled with the ‘A’ in ‘Spade.’  On the lining of this bag the letter K (as in York) is not paralleled with the A, it is offset to the right slightly.
> On the MADE IN label it states VIETNAM but then there is another VIETNAM below the first.
> I cannot see the YKK stamped on the zips but will have a thorough check again later.
> Apart from this - the bag looks nice but maybe that means the ones who produce the fakes are getting quite good at it.


This is authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

whoabethers said:


> Hi all! New around here, but I'm glad I found this forum! My mother-in-law gave me this Kate Spade bag because she knows I love Kate Spade, but for the life of me, I cannot find any information about this style and have no idea if it's authentic. When I do a Google lens search, it pulls up one photo that looks like the same bag, but it takes you to a broken link. Any information would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 5234735
> 
> View attachment 5234736
> 
> View attachment 5234738
> 
> View attachment 5234739
> 
> View attachment 5234740
> 
> View attachment 5234742
> 
> View attachment 5234743
> 
> View attachment 5234744


Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Princess Caroline said:


> Hello! Please have a look at this purse. It was a bins find so goodness knows if it's real or not. Needs some cleaning but I don't want to bother if it's a fake! Thanks.
> 
> Seller: local Goodwill outlet
> Item: Post Street Madison? lime green ostrich embossed envelope-style bag
> Features a heavy metal chain strap and metal turnlock clasp
> Approximately 11 3/4" wide, 8" tall, about 1 - 2" deep, strap drop 13"
> View attachment 5232595
> 
> View attachment 5232596
> 
> View attachment 5232597
> 
> View attachment 5232598
> 
> View attachment 5232599
> 
> View attachment 5232600
> 
> View attachment 5232601
> 
> View attachment 5232602
> 
> View attachment 5232603
> 
> View attachment 5232604
> 
> View attachment 5232605
> 
> View attachment 5232606


Authentic.


----------



## kimtuttle_

Awesome!! Glad to hear thank you!!


----------



## Princess Caroline

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## Mei Wan

Hi guys, appreciate your help to see if this Kate spade purse that I bought from personal shopper is authentic. It is made in Vietnam. Thanks in advance!


----------



## stephaniem3

Hi, Hoping for some help from the experts. The leather seems really nice, the tag is sewn in, the logo lines up but I don't see a style label and I'm not sure about the hardware - there is no branding anywear.  Bought it on Poshmark.
Thank you!


----------



## stephaniem3

Hoping for an opinion about whether this is authentic.  Thanks!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Mei Wan said:


> Hi guys, appreciate your help to see if this Kate spade purse that I bought from personal shopper is authentic. It is made in Vietnam. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242991
> View attachment 5242992
> View attachment 5242993
> View attachment 5242994
> View attachment 5242995
> View attachment 5242996
> View attachment 5242997
> View attachment 5242998




Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

stephaniem3 said:


> Hi, Hoping for some help from the experts. The leather seems really nice, the tag is sewn in, the logo lines up but I don't see a style label and I'm not sure about the hardware - there is no branding anywear.  Bought it on Poshmark.
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5245071
> 
> 
> View attachment 5245072
> 
> 
> View attachment 5245073
> 
> 
> View attachment 5245074
> 
> 
> View attachment 5245075
> 
> 
> View attachment 5245076
> 
> 
> View attachment 5245077
> 
> 
> View attachment 5245078
> 
> 
> View attachment 5245079
> 
> 
> View attachment 5245080
> 
> 
> View attachment 5245081
> 
> 
> View attachment 5245082


Authentic.


----------



## Saint Mungo

I bought this second hand. I’m suspicious it may be fake. Can you take a look please?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Saint Mungo said:


> I bought this second hand. I’m suspicious it may be fake. Can you take a look please?



It's authentic.


----------



## Saint Mungo

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It's authentic.


Thank you so much! My faith in human nature is restored!


----------



## lincrompt

Cath Fuentes said:


> Good day, may I kindly ask if this bag is authentic? It was given to me when I was in the USA. It has a cardboard-like, flexible type of material but gets deformed. It gets particularly heavy when I put in some things inside. And as you can see a sloppy application of the adhesive was used as well. And it's really large - 19in wide. Hope someone can help me, thank you in advance.


I have a similar one, different color I’m curious about


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

mermaidcms said:


> Can you please tell me if this is a replica.  I bought it from Poshmark and got suspicious when I saw the lining in person.  The lining is very thin and has no labels. no ksny label anywhere except on the gold plate on the front.



I would say it's a counterfeit.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I would say it's a counterfeit.




Not sure why I commented on this old post!! LOL!


----------



## crazybutgorgeoushaydee@gm

Can anyone help me authenticate this bag I purchased online


----------



## crazybutgorgeoushaydee@gm

Can anyone help me authenticate this bag I purchased online


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

crazybutgorgeoushaydee@gm said:


> Can anyone help me authenticate this bag I purchased online
> View attachment 5259219


Looks okay, but can you show me pics of any interior labels and the interior fabric? Also, a close-up pic of the ksny label on the outside?


----------



## bankermtg

Hello,

Please authenticate this Kate Spade that was purchased at my local Goodwill. Could you also provide the name of the bag? The crossbody strap is missing. The bag is 9 in high  12.5 in across and 4 in deep. Thank you.


----------



## bankermtg

I accidentally hit on the black Kate Spade satchel. Here are the other pictures.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

bankermtg said:


> I accidentally hit on the black Kate Spade satchel. Here are the other pictures.




This is authentic, but I'm not sure of the name.


----------



## bankermtg

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This is authentic, but I'm not sure of the name.


Thank you.


----------



## knisms17

Hello. I bought this bag at a thrift store in the off chance it was real, but can't find a similar authentic one online. Can anyone tell if it is authentic?￼￼￼￼￼￼


----------



## knisms17

Hello, does anyone know if this may be authentic? Bought it at a second hand shop and I don't think it is authentic as the material seems very stiff and thin, but would like a more experienced opinion. Thanks!


----------



## knisms17

Hello, also found this one second hand, and based on my online research, nothing seems off to me, but I also can't find an example of this exact bag that is known to be authentic. Thank you for any help!


----------



## bankermtg

Hello,

Please authenticate this Kate Spade handbag which I picked at my local thrift store. Measurements are :
h= 10 in d = 6 in l = 13 in.  Thank you. 
Name: Kate Spade Kendall Court Henley Satchel


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

knisms17 said:


> Hello. I bought this bag at a thrift store in the off chance it was real, but can't find a similar authentic one online. Can anyone tell if it is authentic?￼￼￼￼￼￼




Nope. It's a counterfeit.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

bankermtg said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please authenticate this Kate Spade handbag which I picked at my local thrift store. Measurements are :
> h= 10 in d = 6 in l = 13 in.  Thank you.
> Name: Kate Spade Kendall Court Henley Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5272166
> View attachment 5272167
> View attachment 5272168
> View attachment 5272169
> View attachment 5272170
> View attachment 5272171
> View attachment 5272172
> View attachment 5272173


Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

knisms17 said:


> Hello, also found this one second hand, and based on my online research, nothing seems off to me, but I also can't find an example of this exact bag that is known to be authentic. Thank you for any help!



Authentic!


----------



## bankermtg

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!


Thank you so much. It's a large bag but the color is gorgeous.


----------



## knisms17

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Nope. It's a counterfeit.


Thank you for your time and expertise!


----------



## knisms17

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!


Thank you so much!


----------



## reginalove457

I’m confused about these Kate spade bags. The villabella quinn vs the Elena and Alice. They all look similar but none of them look like the one I was trying to identify. They have harsh line’s and many have different lining inside. What does the real one look like?


----------



## madidizzydreamer

Help me authentic this Vintage Kate Spade Sam bag! There’s no other tag but the made in USA one in the interior pocket.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

madidizzydreamer said:


> Help me authentic this Vintage Kate Spade Sam bag! There’s no other tag but the made in USA one in the interior pocket.



Yes, this is authentic.


----------



## madidizzydreamer

Thanks for your help on my last bag. I have another one! Hoping this one is authentic too… what do you think?


----------



## Dewna

Happy New year to everyone!  I am trying to authenticate this purse.  I cannot find anything online like it, though it's similar to the Roulette Hobo bag.  Note that it is smooth leather, not pebbled, and has braided trim.  It also has a magnetic top closure, which is  very well done and sewn in, not glued.  I mention those because those seem to be the differences between this and the Roulette.  Stitching is beautiful and hardware is quality.  Also, I think the lining is more typical of Outlet, but from there I am done with my sleuthing!  Then I found your forum and pray you can help me.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## SassySconnie

Please help me authenticate this Kate Spade Wellesley Flynn bag. I got it secondhand. The style number, hardware, and lining all look right, but the Made in China tag is throwing me off. I haven't seen one like this before. Is this authentic? Thank you.


----------



## SassySconnie

SassySconnie said:


> Please help me authenticate this Kate Spade Wellesley Flynn bag. I got it secondhand. The style number, hardware, and lining all look right, but the Made in China tag is throwing me off. I haven't seen one like this before. Is this authentic? Thank you.


----------



## salish

HI! I recently purchased purses from surprise.katespade.com and gifted one to a friend.  My friend is now asking me why she is getting an error (code not found) message when she keys in the barcode on barcode checking websites such as barcodspider.com & upcitemdb.com. Any ideas?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Dewna said:


> Happy New year to everyone!  I am trying to authenticate this purse.  I cannot find anything online like it, though it's similar to the Roulette Hobo bag.  Note that it is smooth leather, not pebbled, and has braided trim.  It also has a magnetic top closure, which is  very well done and sewn in, not glued.  I mention those because those seem to be the differences between this and the Roulette.  Stitching is beautiful and hardware is quality.  Also, I think the lining is more typical of Outlet, but from there I am done with my sleuthing!  Then I found your forum and pray you can help me.  Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5288677
> 
> 
> View attachment 5288678
> 
> 
> View attachment 5288679
> 
> 
> View attachment 5288681


authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

salish said:


> HI! I recently purchased purses from surprise.katespade.com and gifted one to a friend.  My friend is now asking me why she is getting an error (code not found) message when she keys in the barcode on barcode checking websites such as barcodspider.com & upcitemdb.com. Any ideas?


No idea. I'd have to see the bag.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

SassySconnie said:


> Please help me authenticate this Kate Spade Wellesley Flynn bag. I got it secondhand. The style number, hardware, and lining all look right, but the Made in China tag is throwing me off. I haven't seen one like this before. Is this authentic? Thank you.



It's authentic. Many ks bags are made in China.


----------



## SassySconnie

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It's authentic. Many ks bags are made in China.


Thank you! Appreciate your help


----------



## constens

dear are you sa in Kate store?I want you to check the label of my bag for me.


----------



## Molly0

Please help in authenticating this vintage thrift find. Any idea of the year?  & did they have names then? 
Please let me know if more pictures are needed. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Molly0 said:


> Please help in authenticating this vintage thrift find. Any idea of the year?  & did they have names then?
> Please let me know if more pictures are needed.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305661
> View attachment 5305662
> View attachment 5305663
> View attachment 5305664
> View attachment 5305665
> View attachment 5305666
> View attachment 5305667
> View attachment 5305668


This is authentic. It's made of microfiber. I can't remember the name, though, but it's from an earlier collection...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

constens said:


> dear are you sa in Kate store?I want you to check the label of my bag for me.



To whom are you speaking?????


----------



## Molly0

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This is authentic. It's made of microfiber. I can't remember the name, though, but it's from an earlier collection...


Thank you!  Appreciate it!


----------



## Broadway Duchess

Hello, Could anyone please give their opinion regarding the authenticity of this bag? Thank you


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Broadway Duchess said:


> Hello, Could anyone please give their opinion regarding the authenticity of this bag? Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5315629
> 
> 
> View attachment 5315631
> 
> 
> View attachment 5315632
> 
> 
> View attachment 5315635
> 
> 
> View attachment 5315637
> 
> 
> View attachment 5315639
> 
> 
> View attachment 5315640
> 
> 
> View attachment 5315641


Authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Molly0 said:


> Thank you!  Appreciate it!



I think it's called the Claire.


----------



## CollegeOT4mom

I need this authenticated please. I know nothing about Kate spade purses. Found this at Goodwill so I didn’t pay too much. Is this real or fake?


----------



## Broadway Duchess

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much, I appreciate your help.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

CollegeOT4mom said:


> I need this authenticated please. I know nothing about Kate spade purses. Found this at Goodwill so I didn’t pay too much. Is this real or fake?




Good find! It's authentic!


----------



## ELLECAP

salish said:


> HI! I recently purchased purses from surprise.katespade.com and gifted one to a friend.  My friend is now asking me why she is getting an error (code not found) message when she keys in the barcode on barcode checking websites such as barcodspider.com & upcitemdb.com. Any ideas?


Not sure why she’d be having an issue with the barcode but everything from surprise.katespade.com is straight from the outlet and completely authentic.


----------



## jazzymallard

Could anyone authenticate this? I got this as a gift from a friend. I could not find anything similar online so am a little suspicious of authenticity. Is it real or counterfeit? Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

jazzymallard said:


> Could anyone authenticate this? I got this as a gift from a friend. I could not find anything similar online so am a little suspicious of authenticity. Is it real or counterfeit? Thanks in advance for the help.



Authentic.


----------



## jazzymallard

Thank you!


----------



## APrisMx

Hello everyone! I just bought this purse second hand and was assured it's original, but I'm now doubting their word as I can't find it online and I just realized there isn't a single spade to be found anywhere on the bag. Did I just buy counterfeat?


----------



## qwertyvee

Hi everyone, would like to know if this is original as it does not seem be selling in the Kate spade store anymore. Seller seem to have got it from an outlet. Kindly help, thank you!

.


----------



## CGRIFFIE

I am concerned this may not be authentic.  The “d” inside either is fake or some of the gold came off.  Any insight would be greatly appreciated. Thank You in advance. Connie


----------



## Crematia18

Hello, and thank you ahead of time for help offered!

I am new to the Kate Spade brand, and could use some help on authenticating / confirming the style of my first thrift found bag.

I believe it is a "Astor Court Elena Quilted Shoulder Bag", but I'm not 100% sure. I may need to search through the lining again if more tags are usually present, however at first search I've found only one small fabric "Made in China" tag, which is included in the photos. Thank you again!


----------



## Jama829

Hi ~ 
I need help to determine if this Kate Spade is authentic. I purchased it on Poshmark. Seller is extremely rude and insists that it’s real, I don’t think it is. I can not find any other purses that look like this one. No tags inside other than the made in Korea. Supposedly Poshmark is investigating if it’s counterfeit. 
Thank you in advance for your responses!  Truly appreciate it


----------



## Preloved_hunterz

Hi ladies.. please help me authenticate this kate spade before I purchase it from carousell.my. I need to make sure that this is authentic KS and if so, i want to know the style of this bag. Tqia.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Jama829 said:


> Hi ~
> I need help to determine if this Kate Spade is authentic. I purchased it on Poshmark. Seller is extremely rude and insists that it’s real, I don’t think it is. I can not find any other purses that look like this one. No tags inside other than the made in Korea. Supposedly Poshmark is investigating if it’s counterfeit.
> Thank you in advance for your responses!  Truly appreciate it


 It's counterfeit.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Preloved_hunterz said:


> Hi ladies.. please help me authenticate this kate spade before I purchase it from carousell.my. I need to make sure that this is authentic KS and if so, i want to know the style of this bag. Tqia.


Authentic


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Crematia18 said:


> Hello, and thank you ahead of time for help offered!
> 
> I am new to the Kate Spade brand, and could use some help on authenticating / confirming the style of my first thrift found bag.
> 
> I believe it is a "Astor Court Elena Quilted Shoulder Bag", but I'm not 100% sure. I may need to search through the lining again if more tags are usually present, however at first search I've found only one small fabric "Made in China" tag, which is included in the photos. Thank you again!
> 
> View attachment 5347035
> View attachment 5347036
> View attachment 5347037
> View attachment 5347038
> 
> View attachment 5347039
> View attachment 5347040
> View attachment 5347041
> View attachment 5347042
> 
> View attachment 5347043
> View attachment 5347044
> View attachment 5347045
> View attachment 5347046


Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

CGRIFFIE said:


> I am concerned this may not be authentic.  The “d” inside either is fake or some of the gold came off.  Any insight would be greatly appreciated. Thank You in advance. Connie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344733


Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

qwertyvee said:


> Hi everyone, would like to know if this is original as it does not seem be selling in the Kate spade store anymore. Seller seem to have got it from an outlet. Kindly help, thank you!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329832
> View attachment 5329834
> View attachment 5329835
> View attachment 5329836
> View attachment 5329837
> View attachment 5329838
> View attachment 5329839
> View attachment 5329840
> View attachment 5329841
> View attachment 5329842


Authentic


----------



## Crematia18

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Lauragious

Hi there! This is my first time on Purse Forum, and could really use help in identifying and authenticating this Kate Spade purse. I contacted Kate Spade, but they will not authenticate bags. I purchased this at the Goodwill, and it came with the dust bag. It appears to be vintage, but I cannot locate the name or date. Any information would be awesome! Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## pinkparrot

Hello! I bought this Truly Yours bag second hand. It _looks_ real from a preliminary look, but I wanted to run it through the experts here. Is it authentic? Thanks! (Even if it’s not, it’s still super cute).


----------



## min1112

Bought this new bag Leila medium triple compartment satchel online which I love very much. Stitches are all good. There’s a small label saying it is made in Bangladesh and a code V095. Too tiny to take picture. Other than that, the middle compartment zip and the detachable strap also has the word Kate spade on it. Please help authenticate.


----------



## min1112

min1112 said:


> Bought this new bag Leila medium triple compartment satchel online which I love very much. Stitches are all good. There’s a small label saying it is made in Bangladesh and a code V095. Too tiny to take picture. Other than that, the middle compartment zip and the detachable strap also has the word Kate spade on it. Please help authenticate.
> View attachment 5374383
> View attachment 5374384
> View attachment 5374386
> View attachment 5374387
> View attachment 5374388


Also, why the work NEW YORK has no spacing between? There’s a fine line connecting them.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Lauragious said:


> Hi there! This is my first time on Purse Forum, and could really use help in identifying and authenticating this Kate Spade purse. I contacted Kate Spade, but they will not authenticate bags. I purchased this at the Goodwill, and it came with the dust bag. It appears to be vintage, but I cannot locate the name or date. Any information would be awesome! Thank you very much in advance!




Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

min1112 said:


> Also, why the work NEW YORK has no spacing between? There’s a fine line connecting them.



This is authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Jama829 said:


> Hi ~
> I need help to determine if this Kate Spade is authentic. I purchased it on Poshmark. Seller is extremely rude and insists that it’s real, I don’t think it is. I can not find any other purses that look like this one. No tags inside other than the made in Korea. Supposedly Poshmark is investigating if it’s counterfeit.
> Thank you in advance for your responses!  Truly appreciate it




NOT authentic. The wavy zipper pull is the most obvious piece of evidence.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

APrisMx said:


> Hello everyone! I just bought this purse second hand and was assured it's original, but I'm now doubting their word as I can't find it online and I just realized there isn't a single spade to be found anywhere on the bag. Did I just buy counterfeat?
> 
> View attachment 5325544
> View attachment 5325545
> View attachment 5325547
> View attachment 5325548
> View attachment 5325549
> View attachment 5325546



Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

qwertyvee said:


> Hi everyone, would like to know if this is original as it does not seem be selling in the Kate spade store anymore. Seller seem to have got it from an outlet. Kindly help, thank you!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329832
> View attachment 5329834
> View attachment 5329835
> View attachment 5329836
> View attachment 5329837
> View attachment 5329838
> View attachment 5329839
> View attachment 5329840
> View attachment 5329841
> View attachment 5329842



Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

pinkparrot said:


> Hello! I bought this Truly Yours bag second hand. It _looks_ real from a preliminary look, but I wanted to run it through the experts here. Is it authentic? Thanks! (Even if it’s not, it’s still super cute).
> 
> View attachment 5367014
> 
> View attachment 5367015
> 
> View attachment 5367016
> 
> View attachment 5367017
> 
> View attachment 5367019
> 
> View attachment 5367020
> 
> View attachment 5367021


I'd say it's authentic.


----------



## Lauragious

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic.


Thank you so much! This has made my week!


----------



## natalysi

Hi, I bought this Swamped Alligator online around a year ago. Before I discovered this forum I had no idea there is a huge market of fake Kate Spade bags out there..  I owe 3 Kate Spade bags, 2 of them seem to be out of question regarding authenticity, but this one is weird. It seems to be of a good quality, but there is this label inside "Sample not to be sold"  which I did not pay attention to... I understand what it literally means, but what does it mean in authenticity terms? Was it something like a development sample? I cannot find any other tags inside with the model number and date etc. Zipper is with YKK mark. 
Thank you in advance for your time and reply!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

natalysi said:


> Hi, I bought this Swamped Alligator online around a year ago. Before I discovered this forum I had no idea there is a huge market of fake Kate Spade bags out there..  I owe 3 Kate Spade bags, 2 of them seem to be out of question regarding authenticity, but this one is weird. It seems to be of a good quality, but there is this label inside "Sample not to be sold"  which I did not pay attention to... I understand what it literally means, but what does it mean in authenticity terms? Was it something like a development sample? I cannot find any other tags inside with the model number and date etc. Zipper is with YKK mark.
> Thank you in advance for your time and reply!
> 
> View attachment 5390584
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390585
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390586
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390587
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390588


This looks authentic... and it came from a sample sale.


----------



## natalysi

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This looks authentic... and it came from a sample sale.


Thank you so much! I feel much better now  and can enjoy the upcoming summer with my alligator


----------



## llb05

Hi! I purchased this in a bundle. The rest of the bags are authentic, but this does not look right at all. Would y’all be able to confirm my suspicions that this is a fake? It’s not my style anyway, but wanted to verify before pulling off the “Kate spade” tag on the front and just handing it over to my kids to play with.

I’ve pulled the lining out and looked through the pocket. I don’t see any tags inside at all. The black tab near the pocket is blank on both sides. The lining is black by the way if that matter at all. My picture makes it look kind of gray.

Thank  you in advance!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

llb05 said:


> Hi! I purchased this in a bundle. The rest of the bags are authentic, but this does not look right at all. Would y’all be able to confirm my suspicions that this is a fake? It’s not my style anyway, but wanted to verify before pulling off the “Kate spade” tag on the front and just handing it over to my kids to play with.
> 
> I’ve pulled the lining out and looked through the pocket. I don’t see any tags inside at all. The black tab near the pocket is blank on both sides. The lining is black by the way if that matter at all. My picture makes it look kind of gray.
> 
> Thank  you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5406604
> View attachment 5406605
> View attachment 5406606
> View attachment 5406607
> View attachment 5406608
> View attachment 5406609


Yes, it's counterfeit. The "NEW YORK" should be capitalized and the interior label is inaccurate.


----------



## llb05

Thank you so much for confirming my suspicions.


----------



## blondiejune1130

Was given this as a gift. Is it real? Does anyone know what the style name is?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

blondiejune1130 said:


> Was given this as a gift. Is it real? Does anyone know what the style name is?



Not sure of the design name, but it is authentic.


----------



## disdamsltres

Hi Authenticators! Thanks so much for all you do! Below bag was purchased off local FB marketplace. Looks like a Margareta Bow Tote, but it's nylon like the diaper bags. I found a couple others online and the tags all look legit though, so ?????? Thanks, again! Fingers crossed!


----------



## hmpmkf2015

I am trying to find an Authenticator for some kate spade purses and wallets


----------



## hmpmkf2015

I am looking to buy some kate spade items from Poshmark and I want to verify they are authentic.


			https://posh.mk/46wBXCN4yqb
		



			https://posh.mk/fTgKD004yqb


----------



## hmpmkf2015

Can you authentic this purse ?


----------



## natalysi

Hello. I am thinking to buy this one: https://www.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=258211636 
Could you please help me in identifying if it is authentic? Thank you so much for your work and help!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

disdamsltres said:


> Hi Authenticators! Thanks so much for all you do! Below bag was purchased off local FB marketplace. Looks like a Margareta Bow Tote, but it's nylon like the diaper bags. I found a couple others online and the tags all look legit though, so ?????? Thanks, again! Fingers crossed!


This is completely authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

natalysi said:


> Hello. I am thinking to buy this one: https://www.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=258211636
> Could you please help me in identifying if it is authentic? Thank you so much for your work and help!


This is authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

hmpmkf2015 said:


> Can you authentic this purse ?


Yes, this completely authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

hmpmkf2015 said:


> I am looking to buy some kate spade items from Poshmark and I want to verify they are authentic.
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/46wBXCN4yqb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/fTgKD004yqb


 Both are authentic.


----------



## GJC

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It's authentic. Many ks bags are made in China.



What do you think of this one, guys? Massive help for any help you can give. I was the same as the poster above - the basic 'made in China tag' put me off. No composition label either. Any experts willing to share their thoughts?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

GJC said:


> What do you think of this one, guys? Massive help for any help you can give. I was the same as the poster above - the basic 'made in China tag' put me off. No composition label either. Any experts willing to share their thoughts?




Authentic. Nowadays, many ks bag are made in China.


----------



## GJC

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic. Nowadays, many ks bag are made in China.


Thanks so much for your help


----------



## 8287dp

Can I get this bag authenticated please. Purchased at local thrift store. Thank you!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

8287dp said:


> Can I get this bag authenticated please. Purchased at local thrift store. Thank you!



Authentic!


----------



## 8287dp

Yay!! Thank you so very very much! Not bad for $5.99. 
Do you by chance know the style name?

Thanks have a great night


----------



## Ambular09

I purchased this Kate Spade wallet on Mercari and I believe it is not authentic. Mercari says I need a legit authenticator to verify. Does anyone where I can have that done?


----------



## Ambular09

I do have more pictures upon request.


----------



## Savanahsmiles

Can someone please let me know if this is legit or not? I loved this guy so I JUMPED to buy it before doing research because it seemed so real due to the tag and all. But now I’m starting to question myself because I can only find it on some Chinese website and I’m petrified at the number of dollars I may have thrown at a fake.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Savanahsmiles said:


> Can someone please let me know if this is legit or not? I loved this guy so I JUMPED to buy it before doing research because it seemed so real due to the tag and all. But now I’m starting to question myself because I can only find it on some Chinese website and I’m petrified at the number of dollars I may have thrown at a fake.
> 
> View attachment 5539010
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539011
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539012
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539013
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539014
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539015
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539016
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539017


Definitely authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ambular09 said:


> I purchased this Kate Spade wallet on Mercari and I believe it is not authentic. Mercari says I need a legit authenticator to verify. Does anyone where I can have that done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444762


Pics of interior labels???? Overall pic of inside, please, as well?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

8287dp said:


> Can I get this bag authenticated please. Purchased at local thrift store. Thank you!


I do not know the style name, however.


----------



## Ambular09

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Pics of interior labels???? Overall pic of inside, please, as well?


----------



## Ambular09

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Pics of interior labels???? Overall pic of inside, please, as well?


----------



## shesays

Can someone please authenticate this purse? Thank you


----------



## Ambular09

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Pics of interior labels???? Overall pic of inside, please, as well?


Did you have a chance to look at the pictures?


----------



## ConnieinSeattle

Found this thrifting.  So cute.  Is it legit?  Please and thank you for an opinion.  Measures 8 inches long by 4 inches tall by about 1/2 inch across the bottom.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

shesays said:


> Can someone please authenticate this purse? Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5576126
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576127
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576128
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576129
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576130
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576131


Authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

ConnieinSeattle said:


> Found this thrifting.  So cute.  Is it legit?  Please and thank you for an opinion.  Measures 8 inches long by 4 inches tall by about 1/2 inch across the bottom.
> 
> View attachment 5583099
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583100
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583101
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583102
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583103
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583104


Authentic. Good find!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ambular09 said:


> Did you have a chance to look at the pictures?


I did. I still can't tell. I think it's authentic, but there are some things that are off. I'd really need to see this one in real life.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ambular09 said:


> View attachment 5575137
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575138
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575139


I believe this is not authentic.


----------



## ConnieinSeattle

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic. Good find!


Thank you!!


----------



## bankermtg

Hello,

Please review and authenticate this Kate Spade handbag. I picked up this bag at my local Goodwill store a while back. I have tried in vain to id the bag. The ones that I see like this one are made of crosshatch leather and are lined in the Kate Spade logo fabric. The bag has the normal small tag but I cannot maneuver the bag to read or get a picture (The bag is stiff). The measurements taken by me are 7.5 in high and 10 in length. Thank you.


----------



## llbbsspp

Is someone able to authenticate and possible identify the model of this bag please? Seller claims it's original but I would just like to double check. I'm planning on putting a 13" laptop with sleeve & small diameter hydroflask in this

link



Spoiler: more pics with measurements











Thank you so much, let me know if I should add some more info.


----------



## Smk14

Hi, I can't create a thread to ask as I'm a new member. There is a Kate Spade bag for sale on Wardow that is no longer in production. I really want it from a practicality viewpoint (phone bag with a zip instead of flap) so I can't just buy an alternative off of their site.  Do Wardow sell legitimate Kate Spade? Also if I buy and post on here can the mini phone bags be authenticated?  Thanks


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Smk14 said:


> Hi, I can't create a thread to ask as I'm a new member. There is a Kate Spade bag for sale on Wardow that is no longer in production. I really want it from a practicality viewpoint (phone bag with a zip instead of flap) so I can't just buy an alternative off of their site.  Do Wardow sell legitimate Kate Spade? Also if I buy and post on here can the mini phone bags be authenticated?  Thanks


I just looked at Wardow, and all the bags there seem authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

llbbsspp said:


> Is someone able to authenticate and possible identify the model of this bag please? Seller claims it's original but I would just like to double check. I'm planning on putting a 13" laptop with sleeve & small diameter hydroflask in this
> 
> link
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: more pics with measurements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591379
> View attachment 5591380
> View attachment 5591381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, let me know if I should add some more info.


It's authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

bankermtg said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please review and authenticate this Kate Spade handbag. I picked up this bag at my local Goodwill store a while back. I have tried in vain to id the bag. The ones that I see like this one are made of crosshatch leather and are lined in the Kate Spade logo fabric. The bag has the normal small tag but I cannot maneuver the bag to read or get a picture (The bag is stiff). The measurements taken by me are 7.5 in high and 10 in length. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 5589963
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589964
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589966
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589967
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589968
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589969
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589970


Authentic!


----------



## bankermtg

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!


Thank you so much.


----------



## llbbsspp

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It's authentic.


Hi, thank you so much!


----------



## girlandthefog

Hello! Can you identify the model/name of this bag? I'd like to sell it, but I can't for the life of me find this bag online. If I remember correctly, I bought it between 2016 and 2019, and either on the KS website or on Nordstrom Rack--so I'm pretty sure it's authentic. Plus the stitching, the quality of the leather, etc. seem top notch.


----------



## lgrissom

Hello, bought this Kate Spade at a thrift store. Can you please authenticate? Thanks!


----------



## skbt

Dear authenticator, would you please authenticate this bag? Thank you so much!
!


----------



## isnamayzora

Dear authenticator, could you please help me to identify my KS bag? I just bought several preloved bag. They are:
1. Avva Arbour Hill Crossbody Bag
2. Catherine Street Pippa Satchel
3. Magnolia Street Isabella

They all dont have any serial number attached inside the bag. Should all ks bag have serial no inside?


----------



## Pixy7499

I recently was running a booth at our local flea market (which ultimately closed permanently back in july) and one of the other vendors had this kate spade bag. I barely showed interest in it saying it was so pretty and whatta know, she just said , "you like it? It's yours! You can have it!" I was floored with her generosity!! It still is a pretty bag (in desperate need of cleaning) nonetheless.
This is what I've found on my own so far:
Parchment Drive janise
Wkru3974 
Rosejade


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

lgrissom said:


> Hello, bought this Kate Spade at a thrift store. Can you please authenticate? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5603892
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603893
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603894
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603895
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603896
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603897
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603898
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603900
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603901


It's authentic.


----------



## lgrissom

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It's authentic.


Thanks so much! I really do like the color combination and it cleaned up nicely.  Thanks again for sharing your expertise. Have a great afternoon.


----------



## zampivam

Oh no…… now I’m worried. I don’t have the same liner,or metal around straps where it joins the bag…or a green tag…will anyone help please?!?


----------



## zampivam

I don’t know how to post ☹️


----------



## Pixy7499

Pixy7499 said:


> I recently was running a booth at our local flea market (which ultimately closed permanently back in july) and one of the other vendors had this kate spade bag. I barely showed interest in it saying it was so pretty and whatta know, she just said , "you like it? It's yours! You can have it!" I was floored with her generosity!! It still is a pretty bag (in desperate need of cleaning) nonetheless.
> This is what I've found on my own so far:
> Parchment Drive janise
> Wkru3974
> Rosejade


Ok, I'm going to try and attach the pics again now that I have my laptop up and running lol


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

zampivam said:


> I don’t know how to post ☹️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610371
> View attachment 5610372
> View attachment 5610372
> View attachment 5610374
> View attachment 5610374
> View attachment 5610372
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610375
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610377
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610378
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610379
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610380
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610381


This is authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Pixy7499 said:


> Ok, I'm going to try and attach the pics again now that I have my laptop up and running lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611319
> View attachment 5611320
> View attachment 5611322
> View attachment 5611323
> View attachment 5611324
> View attachment 5611327
> View attachment 5611328
> View attachment 5611329
> View attachment 5611330
> View attachment 5611331
> View attachment 5611332
> View attachment 5611333


It is authentic.


----------



## zampivam

Thank you so much! It’s beautiful. You rock


----------



## Pixy7499

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It is authentic.


That's so awesome!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Birdie13

Hi there, I was given a bunch of bags. Just wondering if this is authentic.


----------



## Birdie13

Hi, I received this as one of a large lot of bags. Is it authentic? Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## Birdie13

Birdie13 said:


> Hi, I received this as one of a large lot of bags. Is it authentic? Your help is much appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 5623158
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623159
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623160
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623161
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623162
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623163


My apologies for posting this twice.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Birdie13 said:


> Hi there, I was given a bunch of bags. Just wondering if this is authentic.
> 
> View attachment 5622745
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622746
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622747
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622748
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622749
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622750
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622751


Yes it is authentic.


----------



## Birdie13

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes it is authentic.


Thanks for your reply  Any idea of the style?


----------



## greenacre

Hello! I took a chance buying online this older color (candied cherry) of the Harper Crossbody. Could someone please authenticate it? It seemed to match up with some online guides said but 2 things gave me pause: none of them list Bangladesh as a Kate Spade country of origin, although KS does manufacture in a lot of SE Asian countries & it didn't have a care card (does have a tag tho). Thank you very much for your help! This is my first time purchasing a designer purse!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Birdie13 said:


> Thanks for your reply  Any idea of the style?


No, I'm sorry!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

greenacre said:


> Hello! I took a chance buying online this older color (candied cherry) of the Harper Crossbody. Could someone please authenticate it? It seemed to match up with some online guides said but 2 things gave me pause: none of them list Bangladesh as a Kate Spade country of origin, although KS does manufacture in a lot of SE Asian countries & it didn't have a care card (does have a tag tho). Thank you very much for your help! This is my first time purchasing a designer purse!
> 
> View attachment 5643311
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643312
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643313
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643314
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643315
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643316
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643318
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643319
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643320
> 
> 
> Authentic!


----------



## greenacre

Thank you so much Dawn!


----------



## efex66

Hello, Please help authenticating this Kate Spade bag. Thank you!


----------



## bankermtg

Hello,

Please authenticate this Kate Spade Newbury Lane Caning (Romy?) satchel which picked up at my local Goodwill. The approx measurements are  H= 9 in  L = 12 in D = 5 in. Thank you.


----------



## bankermtg

Hello,

Please authenticate this Kate Spade Larchmont Avenue Small Penny Leather Satchel. I found this bag at Goodwill.  The approximate measurements are 8.5" H  11.4" W  5.1" D. Thank you.


----------



## Narnanz

May I please have this clutch authenticated. 
I have no clue when it comes to Kate Spade at all so will always defer to the experts.
Thrift store find $5 so no loss at all if it's not good.
Appreciate all our Authenticators do for us.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

bankermtg said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please authenticate this Kate Spade Larchmont Avenue Small Penny Leather Satchel. I found this bag at Goodwill.  The approximate measurements are 8.5" H  11.4" W  5.1" D. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 5654958
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654959
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654960
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654961
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654962
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654963


Both of your bags are authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Narnanz said:


> May I please have this clutch authenticated.
> I have no clue when it comes to Kate Spade at all so will always defer to the experts.
> Thrift store find $5 so no loss at all if it's not good.
> Appreciate all our Authenticators do for us.
> 
> View attachment 5667001
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667002
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667003
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667004
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667005
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667006


Authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

efex66 said:


> Hello, Please help authenticating this Kate Spade bag. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5647941
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647942
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647943
> 
> 
> Au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647944


Authentic.


----------



## bankermtg

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Both of your bags are authentic!


 Thank you so much.


----------



## Narnanz

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic!


Thank you and Have a Happy and Safe Holiday Season.


----------



## bankermtg

Hello,

Please authenticate this Kate Spade Mini Reiley which I purchased at Goodwill. It was sold as new. The bag is small and still tight so I cannot get a photo of the interior tags. So I understand if you cannot authenticate. Thank you.


----------



## ronjaye

My wife received a used Kate Spade bag as a gift, but she believes that it may be a knock-off.  Please let me know if she is right or not.  If you need additional info or pics - just let me know.  Hopefully I'm posting this correctly...

Thanks in advance!


----------

